# DER  Cube Stereo    Thread



## rainman99 (22. November 2006)

Hi zusammen,

entgegen den Angaben auf der aktuellen Cube Website http://www.cube-bikes.de ist das Stereo 2007 in Milky Green nicht nur mit der teuren XTR Ausstattung, sondern auch mit K18, K24 und Louise zu haben. 

Dies wurde mir heute nach erneuter Nachfrage bei Cube bestätigt. Man hat damit der starken Nachfrage Rechnung getragen, hieß es. 

Die Website soll auch noch entsprechend angepasst werden. Bin mal gespannt, ob die neue Farbe der Verkaufsrenner wird. Interessant aussehen tut es allemal und mit den günstigeren Ausstattungen ist der Preis auch sehr viel interessanter. 

Bestellt werden können die Bikes beim Händler ab sofort und die Auslieferung soll Ende Dezember bis Anfang Februar beginnen.

Ich selbst kann mich noch nicht so recht entscheiden. Ich weiß nicht, ob ich mir das Stereo mit Louise, oder das Canyon ES9 holen soll...???

Beim Canyon ist die Ausstattung wohl noch etwas besser als beim Cube. Für das Cube sprechen aber das Händlernetz und nicht zu letzt die überragenden Testberichte.

Also dann, werd ich mir noch ein paar Wochen meine Gedanken machen, für welches Bike ich mich letztlich entscheide.

Und an alle, die schon immer ein Stereo in Milky Green haben wollten, bestellt mal schön...

Sers, Uli


----------



## eLw00d (22. November 2006)

Hmm , gut zu wissen. Die Farben stehen dem Stereo echt blendend!  

Allerdings find ich das Fritzz in gelb/grau noch ein wenig hübscher...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gerrit981 (23. November 2006)

Wird nur Milky Green so spät ausgeliefert?
Ein 2007 Stereo steht schon bei meinem Händler.


----------



## rainman99 (23. November 2006)

Hi,
keine Ahnung, ob nur Milky Green erst ab Ende Dez bis Feb ausgeliefert wird. Mein Händler zuckt jedenfalls immer nur mit den Schultern, wenn ich ihn nach Lieferzeiten bei Cube fragt. Er hat aber auch schon seit ein paar Wochen ein 2007er LTD Pro in Milky Green im Fenster stehen.

Ist wohl hauptsächlich ne Frage der örtlichen und persönlichen Nähe des Händlers zu Cube!

Sers, Uli


----------



## gerrit981 (23. November 2006)

Stimmt in milky green hab ich das ltd auch schon gesehen, das ein oder andere ams stand auch schon da. Dir "einfachen" modelle kommen wohl früher.
Mein fritzz ist auf ende november terminiert.  
bitte bitte sei pünktlich


----------



## Bond007 (23. November 2006)

Wenn nun der große Run auf das milky green geschehen sollte (ich pers. find die Farbe einfach nur geil !!!), dann wird´s wohl von meiner Ausführung (titanium finish) in absehbarer Zeit gar nimmer so viele mehr geben...also evtl. ein wenig Exklusivität.


----------



## gerrit981 (23. November 2006)

Titanium ist ne edle farbe.  
Das milky green ist aber nach den ganzen monochromen schwarz eine nette abwechslung.


----------



## Knuffi (23. November 2006)

Ich werde auf jeden Fall das Stereo in milky green nehmen ! 

Habe das LTD in der Farbe schon live beim Händler gesehen und das ist echt der Hammer !!!!  

K24 200 / 180 , Revelation, milky green


----------



## hoerman2201 (23. November 2006)

schwarz ist immer in )find nachwievor, das das "kleine" schwarze dem stereo noch am besten steht *grins*


----------



## Knuffi (23. November 2006)

hoerman2201 schrieb:


> schwarz ist immer in )find nachwievor, das das "kleine" schwarze dem stereo noch am besten steht *grins*



Das hast Du schon recht, schwarz ist zeitlos. Aber nachdem fast nur noch schwarze und silberne Bikes durch die gegend fahren finde ich das langsam langweilig  

Das milky green sieht live noch viel geiler aus als auf der Cube HP. Einfach nur zum verlieben. Kann natürlich sein das man sich dann daran recht schnell satt sieht, mal sehen...


----------



## Bond007 (23. November 2006)

Welche Farbe mir auch sehr gut neben meinem titanium-Stereo gefallen würde: *brown* - hab den Farbton auf der Eurobike am AMS gesehen und sah ebenfalls klasse aus...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gerrit981 (23. November 2006)

Das Stereo bei menem Händler ist wirklich von 2007, es hat aber noch den rp3 und nicht den rp23 Dämpfer.  
Schwarz sieht schon gut aus, aber das scharfe Teil hat was schrilleres verdient.


----------



## rainman99 (24. November 2006)

Diese Farbkombi würd mir am Stereo auch gefallen...






Black Fire, leider nur fürs AMS zu haben.

oder die hier....





Sting Team


Aber Schluss jetzt... sonst wird das zu sehr Custom...
Uli


----------



## Knuffi (24. November 2006)

Auf der Cube HP ist es jetzt in allen Optionen als milky green erhältlich, bzw. eingepfegt


----------



## 4x4 (30. November 2006)

Schlechte Nachrichten,

mein im September bestelltes Stereo Louise schwarz 22" 
war mir ja vom Werk für Oktober versprochen.
Dann war es der rp 23 und dann immer wieder 2 Wochen schieben...
bis zum letzten Liefertermin 48 KW (diese Woche).

Jetzt hängt es angeblich an der Louise.
Aber Simplon Lexx gibt es mit Louise 2007 (sofort).
Stereo K18 2007 ist in 3 Tagen lieferbar.
Bike-shirts sind mir auch schon angeboten worden.
Dann habe ich die xtr-Version nachgefragt,
ist aber auch erst im Januar lieferbar.

Nach der Aktion im Frühjahr 2006 hätte ich sowas nicht für möglich gehalten.

Ich hab mich gleich mal bei Fusion umgeschaut, weil ich den Hinterbau einfach gut finde. Laut bike soll der ja noch besser sein.

Glaubt ihr, das das Rad im Januar (2007) kommt?
Würdet ihr warten?

Ich glaub ich halt 4 Monate nicht aus.


----------



## Bonzai1982 (30. November 2006)

Alter Schwede ... kann jetzt nicht deren Ernst sein?

Ok, das Magura dieses Jahr auch einige Lieferprobleme hatte/hat ist nachvollziehbar und auch bekannt gewesen.
Aber von Cube hatte ich eigentlich solche Aktionen wie sie anderen und mir passiert sind nicht mehr erwartet ...

rein aus persönlicher Sicht kann ich nur sagen ... ich habe das Warten nicht bereut 

Gruss

Alex


----------



## gerrit981 (30. November 2006)

Da sagst du was. Mein Fritzz sollte diesen Monat kommen, der Liefertermin wurde auf KW 51 festgelegt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bonzai1982 (30. November 2006)

Hmm, Geduld ist ja bekanntlich eine Tugend.
Aber wenn sich jetzt schon wieder solche Dinge hier abzeichnen ... schrecklich und eine derbe Belastungsprobe für jeden Wartenden.


----------



## Flugrost (30. November 2006)

Same procedure as every ...


----------



## andilein222 (30. November 2006)

Wie liegen die Cubes denn preislich so? Gibts irgendwo eine Preisliste?


----------



## ICD10 (30. November 2006)

Ich weiß nicht, ob man auf die Lieferterminaussagen so viel geben kann. ich habe vor 2 Wochen mein Stereo K18 black in 22" bestellt. Liefertermin soll im Januar sein. Soviel zu "in 3 Tagen". Laut Telefonat meines Händlers mit Cube werden die kleineren Rahmen noch dieses Jahr ausgeliefert. Aber wie gesagt, ich geb nicht so viel darauf...


----------



## Bonzai1982 (30. November 2006)

andilein222 schrieb:


> Wie liegen die Cubes denn preislich so? Gibts irgendwo eine Preisliste?




Bitteschön:

http://img309.imageshack.us/img309/2476/mail0129xg3.jpg


----------



## [elvis] (30. November 2006)

4x4 schrieb:


> Schlechte Nachrichten,
> 
> mein im September bestelltes Stereo Louise schwarz 22"
> war mir ja vom Werk für Oktober versprochen.
> ...



Muhaha, bist Du matt? 4 Monate auf ein FAHRRAD warten???? Die Ausstattung ist 
´eh überall die gleiche (Magura, Rock Shox, Shimano, SRAM, ...), und im Endeffekt wartest Du auf einen "besonders speziellen Rahmen" 4 Monate??? Kauf Dir sofort ein Fahrrad und fahr´ los, die 4 Monate Training gehören DIR!!! Alles andere ist IMHO Zeitverschwendung, Fahrradmodelle gibts wie Sand am Meer und Firmen, die aktuell gute und preiswerte (im Sinne von "den Preis wert") Modelle haben, auch...
Grüße,
[elvis] (selber Cube-Fahrer)


----------



## 4x4 (1. Dezember 2006)

@ ICD 10

Bei Cube sollen definitiv 2 Stück 22" stereo schwarz K18 
fertig zusammengebaut "rumstehen".
Die 3 Tage sind die reine Versandzeit.
Mein Händler hatte überlegt eines mit after-market Produkten aufzurüsten.
Ich hab aber abgelehnt.
Die Ausstattung ist nicht überall die gleiche und zu dem Preis schon garnicht.

Ich fahre übrigens im Schnitt 2 mal die Woche mit meinem Scott Hardtail bei fast jedem Wetter. Bis jetzt ist mir noch kein fully weggefahren.........


----------



## Knuffi (2. Dezember 2006)

Servus zusammen !

So, habe mir mein Cube Stereo heute bestellt.

Ausstattung K24 mit Rock Shox Revelation, komplett XT, 203er Scheibe vorne und 34 Ritzel hinten in MILKY GREEN   

Liefertermin ist ca. Februar und das ist voll ok für mich, habe vorletztes Jahr auf mein Canyon bis Mai warten müssen.


----------



## Brausa (4. Dezember 2006)

und, wie liegt dieser "Sonderschnitz" preislich?


----------



## Knuffi (4. Dezember 2006)

Ist eine "Sonderauflage" von meinem Dealer. Preis ist wie das normale K24 2499.

Mir wurde dringend von der Minute Gabel abgeraten, daher die leichte Entscheidung für die Revelation.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ICD10 (9. Dezember 2006)

@ 4x4: Liefertermin hat sich erledigt. Mein schwarzes 22" Stereo ist gestern bei meinem Händler angekommen. Ging doch schneller als angekündigt.


----------



## 4x4 (10. Dezember 2006)

Gratuliere ICD 10,

aber ich werde wohl auf meine Louise noch etwas warten müssen.
Ein Freund interessiert sich auch für das Stereo und ich habe letzte Woche
versucht für ihn ein Vorführ-Bike bei einem größeren Händler in Darmstadt zum ausprobieren zu bekommen.

Nix zu machen vor Februar hat er mir gesagt. 
Noch nicht mal was zum ansehen.............
Nach den beiden positiven Testergebnissen scheinen alle durchzudrehen.

Louise ist die meißt bestellte Ausführung.
Mein Bike ist sogar in der "Vororder".
Bis jetzt ist kein Stereo 2007 Louise ausgeliefert worden.
Ich hab mich entschieden zu warten. Es werden wohl 4 Monate werden müssen.
Kommt euch das bekannt vor............?

Viel Spaß ICD 10.
Wo sind die Bilder????????
Seit September hab ich kein Stereo "in echt" gesehen.


----------



## TuffGong (11. Dezember 2006)

Hi!
Hab das Stereo auch noch nicht in echt gesehen. Bilder wären natürlich suuuper, bidde, bidde, Lechzz!


----------



## Bonzai1982 (11. Dezember 2006)

TuffGong schrieb:


> Hi!
> Hab das Stereo auch noch nicht in echt gesehen. Bilder wären natürlich suuuper, bidde, bidde, Lechzz!



Schau mal hier:

http://www.cube-bikes.de


----------



## TuffGong (11. Dezember 2006)

Ja klar, sicher sicher, erstma Danke! Aber...schon x-mal angesehen. So`n richtig gekauftes Bike, evtl. leicht nach Kundenwünschen modifiziert wirkt doch irgendwie "echter" u. weniger "steril", als auf der HP.
Gruß,
TG


----------



## hoerman2201 (11. Dezember 2006)

guckst du hier. einfach auf fotos klicken


----------



## ICD10 (12. Dezember 2006)

@ 4x4: Bilder kommen demnächst.
Momentan steht mein Radl noch im Shop. Der Tacho (mit Höhenmesser) kommt erst morgen und heut hab ich eh keine Zeit mehr zum radln. Erste Probefahrt heute war vielversprechend. Das mitgelieferte Dämpferschutzblech überzeugt mich aber noch nicht wirklich, ich vermute das fliegt mir um die Ohren sobald es mal richtig durch den Dreck geht.
Fahrbericht folgt.
Gruß. Andreas


----------



## TuffGong (12. Dezember 2006)

@hoermann

Danke, schönes Teil. Wünsche noch viele tolle Ausritte.
TG


----------



## hoerman2201 (12. Dezember 2006)

@tuffgongvielen dank, werde ich haben. macht auch tierisch spaß mit dem teil die trails zu durchpflügen *grins*kann das stereo nur wärmstens empfehlen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## swatch-team (12. Dezember 2006)

hier mal nen bild vom meinem stereo

wartezeit war bei mir nen halbes jahr - ich hoffe dieses jahr wird es nicht das gleiche spielchen bei cube


----------



## 4x4 (12. Dezember 2006)

Schöööööööön, 

so richtig sauber noch.
Ich war heute 1,5 Std im Wald, anschließend hab ich überlegt, ob ich mein Stereo genommen hätte,
wenn ich es hätte.
Auf jeden Fall muß da ein Dämferschutz dran. Der von fatz gefällt mir am besten.
Unauffällig, ästhetisch wertvoll, voll funktionsfähig und preiswert.
Das gibt`s heute kaum noch.


----------



## Bond007 (12. Dezember 2006)

Na denn will ich auch noch a paar Pic´s von *meinem Stereo* hier präsentieren.


----------



## Knuffi (12. Dezember 2006)

@alle Cube Stereo Besitzer, wäre es möglich das jeder von Euch seine Größe, die Schrittlänge und die Rahmengröße die er genommen hat hier posted ?

Wäre klasse !!!


----------



## fatz (13. Dezember 2006)

groesse 1.87
schrittlaenge weis ich grad ned
rahmen 20"


----------



## hoerman2201 (13. Dezember 2006)

groesse 1.80 ,schrittlänge 85 , rahmen 18"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 4x4 (13. Dezember 2006)

Größe 1,91 m
Schrittlänge 95 cm (ohne Schuhe)
Rahmengröße 22"


----------



## ICD10 (13. Dezember 2006)

Größe 195 cm, Schrittlänge barfuß 90 cm, Rahmenhöhe 22"


----------



## ICD10 (13. Dezember 2006)

ein kleiner Schwenk: hat von Euch jemand in seinem Stereo den RP23 Dämpfer? bei mir ist "nur" der Vorgänger RP3 drin, obwohl es im Katalog anders steht. Wo ist der funktionelle Unterschied zwischen den beiden?


----------



## 4x4 (13. Dezember 2006)

Die Beschreibung der Unterschiede findest Du hier:

http://www.mountainbike-magazin.de/fox2007.115836.htm

http://www.foxracingshox.com/fox_tech_center/owners_manuals/07/ger/2007_om_ger.htm


----------



## Knuffi (13. Dezember 2006)

Klasse Leute, da ist ja schon einiges an Informationen zusammen gekommen  

Dann liege ich vom Gefühl her mit einem 20" bei einer Körpergröße von 1,85cm und einer Schrittlänge von 92cm ziemlich richtig.

Werde aber wohl doch lieber nochmal das 18" probe fahren.


----------



## Bond007 (13. Dezember 2006)

Knuffi schrieb:


> Werde aber wohl doch lieber nochmal das 18" probe fahren.



Sehr weise Entscheidung..."nackte" Zahlen allein, die u. U. schon richtig sein können, müssen in der Realität net unbedingt ausschlaggebend sein.


----------



## fatz (13. Dezember 2006)

Bond007 schrieb:


> Sehr weise Entscheidung..."nackte" Zahlen allein, die u. U. schon richtig sein können, müssen in der Realität net unbedingt ausschlaggebend sein.



richtig ist oft  sehr relativ......


----------



## Subraid (13. Dezember 2006)

Gibt's eigentlich auch das Rahmenset in Milky Green?


----------



## Bonzai1982 (13. Dezember 2006)

Subraid schrieb:


> Gibt's eigentlich auch das Rahmenset in Milky Green?



Laut Cube Homepage, ja ...


----------



## Brausa (13. Dezember 2006)

Ich tendiere mittlerweile immer mehr zum Fritzz, da ich beim Stereo nur wieder rumbasteln würde (Gabel mind. Pike, eher Lyrik....). 

Deswegen eine Frage an den Fritzzer vom Dienst ;-)

Du fährst ja bei ähnlicher Größe ein 18Zoll. 
Was denkst du wie, schauts mit 20" aus -> genügend Schrittfreiheit? Bessere Tourentauglichkeit?

Ich würde das aktuelle Fritzz mit 14,5kg nehmen, und nichts dran bauen was das Gewicht erhöht (ausser meine CMP Plattformpedale). Mein Einsatzweck wäre wie gesagt hauptsächlich Alpen- und Voralpen-touren mit schönen Abfahrten  Bike-Park vielleicht einmal zum Probieren. Für die Flachlandtouren würd ich in diesem Falle mein jetziges Radl behalten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bonzai1982 (13. Dezember 2006)

Brausa schrieb:


> Ich tendiere mittlerweile immer mehr zum Fritzz, da ich beim Stereo nur wieder rumbasteln würde (Gabel mind. Pike, eher Lyrik....), dann noch weniger Schrittfreiheit...
> 
> Deswegen eine Frage an den Fritzzer vom Dienst ;-)
> 
> ...



Zuviel der Ehre ....

Erstmal, eine gute Entschiedung (auch wenn ich jetzt wieder gesteinigt werde  ) bzgl. der evtl. Wahl eines Fritzz 

Wie ich nun auch shcon im "Stereo oder Fritzz" - Thread geschrieben habe, Fritzz IST durchaus Tourentauglich, die nötigen Parts sind ja verbaut und auch das aktuelle Gewicht von 14,5Kg (ist aber für die Grösse M ausgelegt soweit ich weiss) sprechen für die Kletterfähigkeit.

Zu der Grösse: Ich habe bewusst die Grösse M gewählt, da ich nciht auf die Beweglichkeit und Verspieltheit verzichten wollte. Durch das abgesenkte Oberrohr sollte aber auch bei 20" noch genügend Beinfreiheit vorhanden sein.
M-L:
Oberröhrlänge 15mm mehr, was in der Horizontalen einen Zuwachs von 10mm ausmacht.

Wie gesagt, ich kann mit meinem Fritzz auch Touren fahren, die 18kg ziehen allerdings schon merklich den Hang hinab.
Wenn du keine Zunahme an Gewicht geplant hast ... dann denke ich wirst du auch mit den 20" zufrieden sein, da du ja auch vermehrt den Berg hinauf strampeln möchtest. Berg hinab wird es durch den etwas grösseren Radstand sehr ruhig liegen.

Bei der Grösse dürfte sich auch das "Problem" bei ausgezogener Sattelstütze von hinten in Richtung Tretlager zu kurbeln erledigt haben.

Im Endeffekt entsscheidet natürlich immer eine perönliche Testfahrt über Gefallen oder nicht Gefallen .... 

Gruss

Alex

Edit: 





> Für die Flachlandtouren würd ich in diesem Falle mein jetziges Radl behalten.



Genau so mache ich es eigentlich auch. Mein XC Pro ist bestens für die hiesigen "Flachlandtouren" geeignet, bringt aber auch stolze 15Kg auf die Waage (gibt ordentlich Saft in die Waden...)


----------



## Brausa (14. Dezember 2006)

vielen Dank für die Infos, und sorry - ich hab im falschen Thread gepostet, hier hat das Fritzz eigentlich nichts verloren.....
Wegen der Probefahrt muss ich mal schauen. Selbst in einer Größe wird das schon ein Problem (da mein Händler kein Testfritzz in den Laden stellt), 18 und 20" zu vergleichen erscheint mir utopisch. Muss mal rumtelefonieren....


----------



## r19andre (14. Dezember 2006)

Mahlzeit,
mein Stereo ist auch heute gekommen.Lieferzeit 2 Tage 
praktisch wenns ab Lager vorrätig ist.

Hier mal Bilder.

























werden nur noch einige Teile getauscht da sie nicht der Beschreibung ähneln.
Dämpfer gegen RP23 LX Hebel gegen die LX Plus Hebel

dreckige Bilder gibts gleich wenn ich zurück bin von der ersten Tour.

Grüße
Andre


----------



## Bonzai1982 (14. Dezember 2006)

r19andre schrieb:


> Mahlzeit,
> mein Stereo ist auch heute gekommen.Lieferzeit 2 Tage
> praktisch wenns ab Lager vorrätig ist.
> 
> ...



Sehr schön Andre ... lass krachen.
Ach und gib doch bei Zeit mal einen Bericht zu der Oro ab 

Gruss

Alex


----------



## 4x4 (14. Dezember 2006)

Gratulation Andre,

schöne Bilder.
Ich hab ja bei milky green auch lang gezögert, doch schwarz ist einfach besser.
Das kann man sich auch in 5 Jahren noch ansehen.
Manche Leute sollen sich ja alle 3 Jahre neue Räder kaufen.

Ich habs mit meinem Titan-Scott (nur Klarlack) 13 Jahre ausgehalten. 
(fährt mit seinen 9,8 kg in 20,5" und ohne lästige Federung immer noch sauschnell )

Viel Spaß beim Einsauen.
Aber heute ist es bei uns trocken und sonnig.
Die Bienen fliegen schon wieder!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Brausa (14. Dezember 2006)

bringen eigentlich die XT Schalthebel gegenüber den LX Vorteile (ausser vielleicht 10g Gewichtsersparnis), oder ist das nur der Name?


----------



## Bonzai1982 (14. Dezember 2006)

Öhm ... nö !!!


----------



## eLw00d (14. Dezember 2006)

4x4 schrieb:


> Ich hab ja bei milky green auch lang gezögert, doch schwarz ist einfach besser.
> Das kann man sich auch in 5 Jahren noch ansehen...


... wenn man vorher vor Langeweile nicht gestorben ist.


----------



## gerrit981 (14. Dezember 2006)

Ich sage gute Wahl!!

Ich habe das Teil in der Ausstattung auch schon mal angetestet und vor allen das Bremsgefühl selbst bei nicht eingefahrenen Bremsen ist herrlich.
Das einzige was ich schade finde ist, das cube nicht die disc version der Laufräder verbaut hat, da die meiner Meinung nach besser aussehen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## r19andre (14. Dezember 2006)

Hi,
danke

Aber ich muss zugeben das Bike wird nur als "Ersatz" für den Winter oder für Schoko Locko Touren benutzt, da ich eigentlich mit nem Hardtail CC Rennen und MA fahren.
Und man muss echt sagen, das man mit dem Racehardtail besser die Berge hochkommt. Aber ist ja auch kein wirklicher direkter Vergleich.

Deshalb habe ich mir die einstiegsversion zugelegt die halt sofort lieferbar war.
Im April oder Mai wird wieder vermehrt das CC Rad bewegt.

Hier die "dreckigen" Bilder









das und mehr musste schon mit


----------



## r19andre (14. Dezember 2006)

schitt zu schnell,

das Fahrwerk ist aber schon genial. Super softes Ansprechverhalten, sehr agil und wendig. Hätte mir aber weniger wippen im Wiegetritt geüwnscht. Vielleicht krieg ich noch nen besseres Set up hin.
Ist mein erstes gescheites Fully.

Grüße
Andre


----------



## r19andre (14. Dezember 2006)

r19andre schrieb:


> schitt zu schnell,
> 
> das Fahrwerk ist aber schon genial. Super softes Ansprechverhalten, sehr agil und wendig. Hätte mir aber weniger wippen im Wiegetritt geüwnscht. Vielleicht krieg ich noch nen besseres Set up hin.
> Ist mein erstes gescheites Fully.
> ...



ja und im Mai gehts nach Garmisch für eine Woche und dann den MA mitnehmen, den allerdings mit dem Hardtail


----------



## 4x4 (14. Dezember 2006)

Welche Rahmenhöhe hast Du noch mal?

Dein Sattel ist min. 6 cm weiter rausgezogen als bei Bond007,
ähnlich wie bei Hoermann2201. 
Ich schätze die Sitzfläche ist ca. 12 cm über dem Lenker.
Sieht man gut an der roten Markierung der Sattelstütze.

Bei meinem jetzigen Rad ist die Sitzfläche ca. 19 cm über dem Lenker.
Mir hat aber mal ein Profi gesagt, bei sehr weit rausgezogenen Sattelstützen
verlagert sich der Sitzpunkt sehr weit hinter die Tretlagerachse.
Bein Klettern ist das natürlich ein Nachteil, weil der verlagerte Schwerpunkt sich negativ auswirkt 
und die Trittrichtung sich auch weiter nach vorn verschiebt.

Ich bin heute einen gut befestigten Waldweg mit ca. 24% Steigung hochgefahren und 
konnte das Vorderrad kaum unten halten, obwohl ich schon fast auf dem Lenker gelegen habe. 
Mein Rahmen ist 20,5" hoch. (ist natürlich mit dem Stereo nicht vergleichbar.)
Wie seht ihr diese Geometriethematik?

PS.
Ist der Kettenschutz am Hinterbau serienmäßig?


----------



## r19andre (14. Dezember 2006)

Hi,
also das ist völlig normal und die Größe ist 20".
Mein Hardtail von Cube hatte auch 20". Nur mein jetziges hat 21" weils es das nicht anders gab und 19" wäre zu klein.
Hätte mir auch nie ein 22" bestellt. Finde ich im Gelände zu träge.

Und wie bei deinem "alten" Scott wirst du nie wieder sitzen, weil alle Geometrien anders geworden sind. Alleine schon wegen den Gabeln.

Schöne Grüße
Andre


----------



## Knuffi (14. Dezember 2006)

@r19andre

Würdest Du uns Deine Größe und Schrittlänge verraten  

Danke


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fatz (15. Dezember 2006)

4x4 schrieb:


> Ich bin heute einen gut befestigten Waldweg mit ca. 24% Steigung hochgefahren und
> konnte das Vorderrad kaum unten halten, obwohl ich schon fast auf dem Lenker gelegen habe.
> Mein Rahmen ist 20,5" hoch. (ist natürlich mit dem Stereo nicht vergleichbar.)
> Wie seht ihr diese Geometriethematik?


sowas haengt hauptsaechlich davon ob, wo dein koerperschwerpunkt relativ zur hinterachse
ist. das wiederum setzt sich in erster linie mal aus der laenge des hinterbaus (kettenstrebe) 
und der position des sattels zusammen (kleinerer rahmen ist unguenstiger, weil da der sattel 
weiter draussen und damit weiter hinten ist). ausserdem macht eine absenkbare gabel sehr viel aus.

d.h. das ganze siehst du aus den geodaten eines rahmens nicht auf den ersten blick, wenn ueberhaupt.


----------



## hoerman2201 (15. Dezember 2006)

heißt das jetzt ich fahre einen zu kleinen rahmen ?


----------



## r19andre (15. Dezember 2006)

Moin,
also meine Schrittlänge ist ca. 93cm gerade mit dem Zollstock   gemessen.
Komplettlang bin ca.191cm.

Wer putzt denn jetzt freiliwwig mein Rad. Gerdae mal 40km aufm Tacho und sieht aus wie sau  

Tüßßiii
Andre


----------



## 4x4 (15. Dezember 2006)

Moin Andre,

und Du hast das 20" genommen, richtig?

PS.
online putzen geht noch nicht.
Aber sieht ja noch harmlos aus.


----------



## hoerman2201 (15. Dezember 2006)

4x4 schrieb:


> Welche Rahmenhöhe hast Du noch mal?
> 
> Dein Sattel ist min. 6 cm weiter rausgezogen als bei Bond007,
> ähnlich wie bei Hoermann2201.
> ...


 
heißt das jetzt, das mein 18" rahmen für mich zu klein ist ?schrittlänge 85, größe 180.


----------



## Trumpf (15. Dezember 2006)

Ich bin 1.77 groß. Schrittlänge ist ca. 82cm und ich fahre 16 Zoll. 
Kein Stereo sondern Fritzz, aber Ich bin einen relativ kleinen Rahmen gewöhnt und komme sehr gut zurecht. 
Um ehrlich zu sein finde ich das Bike selbst mit 16 Zoll manchmal schon fast zu groß für mich. Aber vielleicht liegt das an der relativ hohen Bodenfreiheit vom Fritzz


----------



## fatz (15. Dezember 2006)

hoerman2201 schrieb:


> heißt das jetzt, das mein 18" rahmen für mich zu klein ist ?schrittlänge 85, größe 180.



nur wenn dir die kiste am berg staendig hochkommt, oder du runter zu immer ueber den 
lenker gehst. ist halt geschackssache und nicht pauschal zu beantworten.


----------



## Bonzai1982 (15. Dezember 2006)

Höre auf Franz ... den Allwissenden (Bikebzgl.) 

@Trumpf: Vielleicht liegt das auch an deiner Vergangenheit im Trialsektor??? 
Aber Fritzz kommt schon etwas höher mit dem Tretlager und ist im Radstand auch nicht ohne. Muss ja ruhig liegen wenn es rüttelt .....

Gruss

Alex


----------



## r19andre (15. Dezember 2006)

4x4 schrieb:


> Moin Andre,
> 
> und Du hast das 20" genommen, richtig?
> 
> ...



Mahlzeit,
also eine Marktlücke  
Nur das die Bilder am Anfang der Tour waren. Am Unterrohr hing über 1cm Mokka. Aber Rad ist jetzt wieder so sauber das man mit fahren kann. 
jab ist nen 20" Rahmen und fühle mich wohl.

ach ja, bei 85cm Beinlänge hätte ich auch nen 18" genommen. Ich habe noch ca.6cm Schrittfreiheit in der Mitte des Oberrohrs.

Grüße
Andre


----------



## maoin (15. Dezember 2006)

r19andre schrieb:


> schitt zu schnell,
> 
> das Fahrwerk ist aber schon genial. Super softes Ansprechverhalten, sehr agil und wendig. Hätte mir aber weniger wippen im Wiegetritt geüwnscht. Vielleicht krieg ich noch nen besseres Set up hin.
> Ist mein erstes gescheites Fully.
> ...



Hi!

Das Teil wippt also tatsächlich im Wiegetritt? Wurde das nicht von Cube besonders hervorgehoben, dass dies NICHT mehr so sein soll?

Tolle Bilder, gern mehr davon 

Grüße


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 4x4 (15. Dezember 2006)

@ andre,

hat Du das setup vom dealer machen lassen?
Da kannst Du bestimmt hier gute Erfahrungs- und Einstellwerte entsprechend Deinem Gewicht bekommen.

Der neue RP 23 soll in der Beziehung ja auch besser sein.
Zumindest schneller umzustellen sein.

Ich hoffe, das der Hinterbau in Bezug auf die Wippunterdrückung mit den Fusions mithalten kann. 
Ist jemand hier das schon mal im Vergleich gefahren?


----------



## Bond007 (15. Dezember 2006)

Mein *´06er-Stereo* wippt im Wiegetritt nur sehr wenig, genauso wie ich´s mir auch vorgstellt hab...leider kann ich´s halt net wie bei meinem Vorgänger-Scott Genius komplett blocken, aber ist wiegsagt für mich überhaupt kein Fehler bzw. Nachteil.


----------



## maoin (15. Dezember 2006)

Gut, Du empfindest es also auch nicht als störend?

Wie schaut das eigentlich mit dem Wippen bei der AMS (Pro) Serie aus, hat da jemand Erfahrungen? 

Grüße


----------



## r19andre (16. Dezember 2006)

Moin,
das mit dem Setup mach ich selber. Im Februar oder März (also eher März  )
kommt der neue RP23 wieder rein. Wir noch getauscht. Der hat ja nen viel größeren Verstellbereich.
Da ich aber erst einmal gefahren bin, wird das bestimmt mit der Zeit besser. Also erst noch Erfahrungen sammeln  

Habe dem Dämpfer jetzt knapp 10BAR gegeben bei meinen 70kg.

Wie fahrt ihr den?

Grüße
Andre


----------



## E=MC² (16. Dezember 2006)

maoin schrieb:


> Gut, Du empfindest es also auch nicht als störend?
> 
> Wie schaut das eigentlich mit dem Wippen bei der AMS (Pro) Serie aus, hat da jemand Erfahrungen?
> 
> Grüße



Ich hab mir heute ein AMS Pro 125 (müsste 2006 sein) zum Testen geholt und ich muss sagen, dass es keinen Spaß macht, das Bike im Wiegetritt zu fahren, da es extrem wippt.

Aber bergab ists echt ne Wucht!


----------



## Knuffi (19. Dezember 2006)

Na toll, lt. meinem Dealer ist der Liefertermin für das Cube Stereo jetzt schon KW14, also Anfang April  

Geht das dieses Jahr schon wieder los. Da hätte ich ja gleich bei Canyon bleiben können, die haben mittlerweile bessere Lieferzeiten als Cube. Sehr traurig


----------



## 4x4 (19. Dezember 2006)

Ich glaube, 
ich muß meinen Händler heute auch mal wieder fragen. 
Stand von vor 10 Tagen war trotz Vororder im September
"Ende Januar". 

Ich werde bericheten


----------



## 4x4 (20. Dezember 2006)

Mein Händler hat den Termin "Ende Januar" für mein 22" Louise 2007 gestern noch mal bestätigt.


----------



## gerrit981 (20. Dezember 2006)

Ich wünsche dir auf jeden Fall viel Glück!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 4x4 (20. Dezember 2006)

Werft mal ein Blick in das "Wartezimmer 2007" 

Ist zwar kein Trost aber bei Canyon sieht`s noch schlimmer aus.


http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=250533&page=8

Die warten z.T. 8 Monate (September bis Mai ) und dann werden im September die neuen Räder 2008 vorgestellt.

Entweder geht´s uns allen zu gut,  
oder die Firmen sind unfähig.


----------



## Bonzai1982 (20. Dezember 2006)

4x4 schrieb:


> Werft mal ein Blick in das "Wartezimmer 2007"
> 
> Ist zwar kein Trost aber bei Canyon sieht`s noch schlimmer aus.
> 
> ...



Nunja, Anfang Dezember 2005 bis Mitte Juli 2006 ist auch nicht ohne ...  also nehmen sich da die beiden Firmen nicht viel.

Viel Glück euch allen die bestellt haben !!!!


----------



## r19andre (20. Dezember 2006)

Hi,
man muss aber sagen, das die Cube Fullys komplette Neuentwicklungen waren.
Deswegen ist das nicht ganz so dramatisch, auch wenn ärgerlich ist. 

Andre

PS: ich hab meins ja   duckundwech


----------



## Knuffi (20. Dezember 2006)

Servus zusammen !

Ich war heute erneut bei meinem Dealer. Mein Cube soll immer noch ende Februar kommen, da ich wohl einer der ersten war die es bestellt haben. Und es bleibt bei 20". Das 18" wäre mir doch zu klein bzw. würde ich zu gedrungen darauf sitzen.

Nur für die, die es jetzt erst bestellen wird es wohl erst ende April werden.

Bin weiter gespannt...

Mal was anderes, was fahrt ihr den so an Euren Stereos für Pedale ?

Mir gefallen die Mallet C sehr gut, die gibt es passend zum Rahmen in Weiß  

Sind aber wohl schon fast Freeride Pedale


----------



## milkygreen (21. Dezember 2006)

Ich möchte mir noch in diesem Jahr das Stereo (natürlich in *milkygreen*)
bestellen und bin, je mehr ich mich da reinlese, verunsichert was die Ausstattung anbelangt. Das Stereo wird mein erstes Fully sein (derzeit Giant ATX 840). Ich war mir zunächst ziemlich sicher, dass ich die Louise Ausstattung die beste wäre.
Die Louise scheint aber in den Tests wesentlich besser wegzukommen als in der Praxis ... und die K24 scheint die bessere Wahl zu sein. Zum Thema Sram X9 /Shimano XT fehlt mit jede Erfahrung und die TalasX scheint, zumindest was die Testberichte angeht, der Manitou überlegen zu sein.
Kann ich guten Gewissens die K24 Ausstattung kaufen und die Manitou "in Kauf nehmen" oder bin ich mit der Louise Ausstattung besser dran? Oder ist die K24Version mit der TalasX kombinierbar?

Sorry, tausend Fragen, aber die, die bisher bestellt haben, werden mir sicherlich ihre Gründe für ihre Entscheidung nennen und mir meine Unsicherheit nehmen können ...

Ich wiege 85kg, war 2006 etwas mehr als 3000km unterwegs und fühl' mich bergauf derzeit (möglicherweise hardtailbedingt) noch wohler als bergab ... aber das kann sich ja mit dem Stereo ändern!

Freue mich auf Eure Antworten!


----------



## Knuffi (21. Dezember 2006)

Hallo !

Erstmal Glückwunsch zu der guten Entscheidung für das Stereo, auch noch in einer richtig schönen Farbe  

Ich kann nur sagen das die K24 wirklich genial ist. Die Louise finde ich aber auch nicht verkehrt.

Mir hat die Fox Talas X nicht so zugesagt da sie keinen Lockout hat, nur eine Platformdämpfung. Ich möchte aber selber entscheiden können wann die Gabel blockieren soll.

Von der Minute wurde mir abgeraten zwecks Serienstreuung bei Manitou.

Mein Dealer bietet die Kombination mit Rock Shox Revelation und K24 als Bremse an, da war das die logische Entscheidung für mich.

Wenn Du aber lieber den Berg rauf als runter fährst wäre das Sting evtl. auch keine schlechte Wahl für Dich.

Gruss, da Basti


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## M-A??? (21. Dezember 2006)

Hallo zusammen!

Ich überlege mir auch das cube sting zu kaufen, weis aber auch noch nicht mit welcher Ausstattung. Es sollte noch bezahlbar sein, also fällt die xtr schon mal weg. Nun weiss ich aber nicht weiter. Wäre schön, wenn ihr mir weiterhelfen könnt.

Gruss


----------



## hackfresse (22. Dezember 2006)

Ich überlege sehr stark, ob ich mich auch in die Riege der Stereoer einreihe.
Eher gesagt - es steht schon fest. Zur Ansicht und Probe hatte ich ein Stereo in mattschwarz, was farblich doch eher nicht so interessant ist.
Die anderen beiden Farben milky-green und tinan kenne ich nur vin Bildern.
Habt Ihr Tipps wo ich mir die jeweiligen bikes mal anschauen kann?
Nähe Harz bzw. im Süden (bin ich nächste Woche im Urlaub).


----------



## aquarace (22. Dezember 2006)

Also ich war heute bei meinem Händler und habe mein Bike bezahlt.
Liefertermin für die Stereo´s ist je nach Rahmengröße frühestens
Ende Februar. Ich hoffe da ist mein 16" dabei....
Nur so als Liefertermin Info...


----------



## Wachtendonker (23. Dezember 2006)

Moin,

meins soll im Januar kommen.........!! Schauen wir mal!!

MfG
Michael


----------



## 4x4 (23. Dezember 2006)

Vorauszahlung????

Ich bezahl erst, wenn da was vor mir steht.
Vorher glaub ich an nichts mehr.


----------



## aquarace (23. Dezember 2006)

Schau ich vertraue meinem Händler...
Und so kostet mein Stereo Luise noch 2400,--
Denk doch einfach an die 19% im Nächsten Jahr.


----------



## Subraid (8. Januar 2007)

Hab's zwar schon in nen anderen Thread geschrieben, passt aber wohl besser hier her:

Ich war gerade bei meinen örtlichen Händler um mir ein Stereo Rahmenkit zu kaufen...
Er hat dann direkt bei Cube angerufen und sich nach den Lieferzeiten erkundigt:
Milky Green -> 15. KW  
Schwarz -> 13. KW  

Mein Händler hat mir dann ein Lapierre XControl 130 näher gebracht, welches ich nun wohl anstelle des Stereo nehmen werde (wenn er mir einen guten Preis für den Rahmen macht).

Ich denke / hoffe, das ist eine gute Entscheidung, in welcher ich durch den Support von Cube noch bestätigt werde (2 Anfragen bezüglich der Gabeleinbaulänge beim Stereo blieben unbeantwortet).


----------



## rainman99 (9. Januar 2007)

Hi ihr Cubler...

Hab mich nach langem Überlegen nun doch für ein Canyon ES 7.0 entschieden.

Am Stereo hat mich persönlich etwas die Dämpferposition im vollen Dreckbeschuss gestört. Ausserdem bin ich mit dem Canyon preislich mit knapp 2.000,- auch günstiger dran. Und beim Canyon bekomm ich auch noch meine Wunschausstattung FOX Talas RLC, Sram X.9 und Avid Juicy.

Mein Bike soll in der KW06 gebaut werden. Sehe gerade, dass es bei Cube auch nicht so wirklich schneller geht, mit der Ausliferung der 2007er Bikes... 

Wünsche Euch viel Spaß mit euren Cubes.

Sers, Uli


----------



## r19andre (9. Januar 2007)

Hi,
naja, dafür haben wir dann halt nen Händlerservice, wenn die Bikes denn da sind 

Und ich habe mir einfach so ein Neopren Teil um den Dämpfer geklettet und gut ist. Das Schutzblech für den Dämpfer kann man bei 2,35 Reifen vergessen sobald es schlammig wird. Hab ich garnicht erst montiert.

Aber trotzdem viel Spass in zukunft, wenn`s dann da ist.

Andre

PS: ist auch nen jutes Bike


----------



## E F (16. Januar 2007)

Mein cube fritzz soll nun endlich ende Januar kommen.( Ende September bestellt).Eigentliche Auslieferung sollte mitte november sein.Als Grund gab der Händler  Probleme mit der pulverbeschichtung an....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gerrit981 (16. Januar 2007)

Meins ist jetzt doch schon gestern gekommen.

@ EF: Das Warten lohnt sich, die Karre ist extrem geil. 
Die Lackierung ist der Hammer!!!!    
Überrascht hat mich das kaum vorhandene Wippen des Hinterbaus, der aber sahneweich anspricht.
Die Einstellung der diversen zug druck undwasweisichnichwas stufen wird aber noch ein bisschen dauern.


----------



## Bonzai1982 (16. Januar 2007)

E F schrieb:


> Mein cube fritzz soll nun endlich ende Januar kommen.( Ende September bestellt).Eigentliche Auslieferung sollte mitte november sein.Als Grund gab der Händler  Probleme mit der pulverbeschichtung an....



Ich glaube du hast dich im Thread vertan ... 
Es gibt einen Fritzz Thread (da steht einiges drin) und auch einen "Neue Modelle 2007" Thread ....


Aber zur Info, das erste 2007er Fritzz ist bereits ausgeliefert !

Gruss

Alex


----------



## E=MC² (18. Januar 2007)

Nur noch mal ne Frage, um das hier festzuhalten: Das Stereo ist definitiv für nen Transalp geeignet, oder?


----------



## r19andre (18. Januar 2007)

Hi,
dürfte nichts gegen sprechen.
Ich würde mir dann aber persönlich einen längeren nicht so steilen Vorbau montieren mit Bar Ends am Lenker.
Man sitzt schon sehr aufrecht und komfortabel. Bergauf dadurch meiner Meinung nicht ganz so flott, aber runter.... hohohohoho

Andre

PS: ist mein Vergleich zu meinem schnellen Hardtail


----------



## E=MC² (18. Januar 2007)

r19andre schrieb:


> Hi,
> dürfte nichts gegen sprechen.
> Ich würde mir dann aber persönlich einen längeren nicht so steilen Vorbau montieren mit Bar Ends am Lenker.
> Man sitzt schon sehr aufrecht und komfortabel. Bergauf dadurch meiner Meinung nicht ganz so flott, aber runter.... hohohohoho
> ...



Thx für die Antwort. Denn ein der Transalp dürfte eine entscheidende Rolle beim der Entscheidung - Stereo oder nicht - spielen.

Du hast die K18 Variante oder?


----------



## fatz (19. Januar 2007)

ums ein wenig zu ueberspitzen:
wenn das stereo nix fuern transalp ist dann, gibt's kein transalptaugliches rad.

hoernchen schaun besch.... aus. nimm lieber die ergon griffe. sind eh besser.


----------



## seibukan (19. Januar 2007)

Hab jetzt so lang gewartet dass ich mir doch kein Stereo bestellt hab. Die Ausstattung is ja toll was ich persönlich nicht so mag ist die geringe Sackfreiheit des Oberrohrs. 

Hier nun meine Bestellung - im März kommt's. Einmal Probegefahren - der Hammer das Teil beschleunigt ( v. a. auch auf Wurzelstrecken) wie kein anderes mit dem Federweg - da konnt ich einfach nicht anders auch wenn's ne andere Preisklasse ist aber hey - man gönnt sich ja sonst nix!


----------



## r19andre (19. Januar 2007)

Moin,
auch nicht schlecht.

Aber bin mit meinem Stereo K18 mehr als zufrieden, da ich das Rad nur ein paar Monate fahre, reicht mir auch die Ausstattung. Dann fahre ich wieder mein Hardtail, Rennen und MA.

Aber als Spassmachine, geil. Der Hinterbau ist super schluckfreudig und sensibel.
Und was die Optik angeht der Hörnchen kann man sich drüber streiten. Würde sie auch nicht an einem DH Lenker montieren sondern gerade. 


Andre


----------



## hoerman2201 (19. Januar 2007)

kann mich fatz nur anschliessen. wenn nicht das stereo, welches bike dann !!!mit dem kannst du überall hoch und wieder runter.  versprochen *grins*p.s. habe auch die ergon-griffe drauf. (siehe fotogalerie )         viel spaß    hoerman


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Brausa (19. Januar 2007)

seibukan schrieb:


> Hab jetzt so lang gewartet dass ich mir doch kein Stereo bestellt hab. Die Ausstattung is ja toll was ich persönlich nicht so mag ist die geringe Sackfreiheit des Oberrohrs.
> 
> Hier nun meine Bestellung - im März kommt's. Einmal Probegefahren - der Hammer das Teil beschleunigt ( v. a. auch auf Wurzelstrecken) wie kein anderes mit dem Federweg - da konnt ich einfach nicht anders auch wenn's ne andere Preisklasse ist aber hey - man gönnt sich ja sonst nix!



betr. höhere Preisklasse: eigentlich soll ja das Litville301 mit entsprechender Ausstattung in der Klasse das beste sein (siehe Thread dazu), bin allerdings alle drei noch nicht gefahren (leider)...


----------



## ShogunZ (19. Januar 2007)

@seibukan: Wo hast du dir das Ellsworth bestellt?


----------



## E=MC² (19. Januar 2007)

So ich habs heute auch getan: Es wird ein Stereo K18 in schwarz!


----------



## r19andre (19. Januar 2007)

Hi,
sehr schön, du wirst es nicht bereuen.

Was für nen Termin hat man gesagt und welche Größe?

Andre


----------



## DerStecher (19. Januar 2007)

Was bezahlt ihr denn so für eure Stereos bei eurem Händler des Vertrauens?


----------



## E=MC² (19. Januar 2007)

Also GrÃ¶Ãe ist M bei 1,78m KÃ¶rpergrÃ¶Ãe und 82 cm SchrittlÃ¤nge.
Lierfertermin soviel ich weiÃ KW 9 oder KW 14.
Kosten wirds wohl 2199â¬.

GrÃ¼Ãe Philipp


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pr0phet (19. Januar 2007)

war grad bei einem hÃ¤ndler und wollt des 2007 stereo anschauen, bekommt er aber leider erst in ca. 3 wochen bin grad am schwanken zwischen stereo in der k18 variante fÃ¼r ca 1850â¬ oder dem canyon ESX 6.0 fÃ¼r 1699â¬!
das cube wiegt ein gutes kilo weniger, dafÃ¼r gefÃ¤llt mir die gabel beim canyon besser, gibts hier jemand der schon beides mal gefahren ist und mir seine erfahrungen sagen kann, einsatzgebiet sind singeltrails mit viel wurzeln und felsen und sprÃ¼ngen bis ca. 1 meter, soll aber auch mal ne tagestour mit viel hm mitmachen!


----------



## ShogunZ (19. Januar 2007)

Ei Kumpel von mir hat das Stereo in der K18 Variante mit Revelation, XT-Schaltwerk, LX-Shifter, RP23 fÃ¼r schlappe 2000â¬ bekommen..und dazu noch Diadora Schuhe!


----------



## Freecastle (20. Januar 2007)

pr0phet schrieb:


> war grad bei einem hÃ¤ndler und wollt des 2007 stereo anschauen, bekommt er aber leider erst in ca. 3 wochen bin grad am schwanken zwischen stereo in der k18 variante fÃ¼r ca 1850â¬ oder dem canyon ESX 6.0 fÃ¼r 1699â¬!
> das cube wiegt ein gutes kilo weniger, dafÃ¼r gefÃ¤llt mir die gabel beim canyon besser, gibts hier jemand der schon beides mal gefahren ist und mir seine erfahrungen sagen kann, einsatzgebiet sind singeltrails mit viel wurzeln und felsen und sprÃ¼ngen bis ca. 1 meter, soll aber auch mal ne tagestour mit viel hm mitmachen!




Bist du dir sicher das das CUBE STEREO schon fÃ¼r â¬ 1850,-  bei deinem HÃ¤ndler zu haben ist ? Glaube eher an die typischen â¬ 2199,- wie Ã¼berall !!!

Wenn ich mich tÃ¤uschen sollte, dann verrate uns doch mal deinen HÃ¤ndler des Vertrauens


----------



## ShogunZ (20. Januar 2007)

1850â¬ wÃ¤r schon ein Hammer Preis!


----------



## pr0phet (20. Januar 2007)

der preis ist mit beziehungen    also was meint ihr, zuschlagen???


----------



## ShogunZ (20. Januar 2007)

Ich würd´s dem Canyon vorziehen!
Wie gesagt, der Preis ist fast unschlagbar!


----------



## pr0phet (20. Januar 2007)

ich werds mal probefahrn wenn er es da hat, ich hof nur das er es bald bekommt! bei canyon heisst es, liefertermin mitte april, aber da kann es gut sein das es dann doch noch bisschen später kommt und das ist mir schon fast ein bisschen spät...


----------



## Brausa (20. Januar 2007)

ShogunZ schrieb:


> Ich würd´s dem Canyon vorziehen!
> Wie gesagt, der Preis ist fast unschlagbar!



Ich auch. Die Gabel kannst du immer noch tauschen (was ich sofort machen würde), eine Pike kostet nicht die Welt. Vielleicht lässt auch der Händler mit sich reden wegen...


----------



## pr0phet (20. Januar 2007)

das mit dem gabelntauschen hab ich mir auch überlegt aber die pike hat ja eine steckachse, kann ich die mit den normalen naben überhaupt fahren?


----------



## Bonzai1982 (20. Januar 2007)

pr0phet schrieb:


> das mit dem gabelntauschen hab ich mir auch überlegt aber die pike hat ja eine steckachse, kann ich die mit den normalen naben überhaupt fahren?



Da liegt leider das Problem. Standardmässig verbaut sind ja Laufräder mit Schnellspanneraufnahme, du bräuchtest also zumindest ein neues Vorderrad...

Gruss

Alex


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pr0phet (20. Januar 2007)

dann werd ich wohl bei der Revelation lassen... soll ja auch nich schlecht sein...kann mir einer sagen wie gross die scheiben bei der k18 sind habs weder im katalog noch auf der HP entdeckt


----------



## E=MC² (20. Januar 2007)

Sind so weit ich weiß 180mm.


----------



## r19andre (20. Januar 2007)

Hi,
jab sind vor. und hi. 180mm.
Die Gabel ist in meinen Augen mehr als OK. Habe allerdings keinen Vergleich zur Fox o.ä.
Die sollen ja noch feinfühliger ansprechen.

Andre


----------



## E=MC² (20. Januar 2007)

r19andre schrieb:


> Hi,
> jab sind vor. und hi. 180mm.
> Die Gabel ist in meinen Augen mehr als OK. Habe allerdings keinen Vergleich zur Fox o.ä.
> Die sollen ja noch feinfühliger ansprechen.
> ...



Die Revelation ist mit Sicherheit mehr als OK.
Selbst wenn die Fox minimal besser, steht der Preiunterschied in keinem Verhältnis zum Qualitätsunterschied.


----------



## seibukan (21. Januar 2007)

ShogunZ schrieb:


> @seibukan: Wo hast du dir das Ellsworth bestellt?



Ich hab's hier bestellt:

http://www.bikestationkelheim.de/index.html

Der Typ kennt sich echt super aus.


----------



## E=MC² (21. Januar 2007)

Ich habe mir überlegt, statt der Revelation eine Pike (95-140mm) verbauen zu lassen.
Das Problem ist halt, dass die Pike eine Steckachst hat, die Revelation aber nicht. D.h. ich bräuchte vorne zumindest eine andere Nabe oder gleich ein komplett anderes Laufrad.
Was meint ihr dazu?


----------



## Brausa (21. Januar 2007)

Bergab ist die Pike der Revelation oder 32er Fox überlegen - dafür wiegt das ganze ein bisschen mehr - es kommt also auf die persönlichen Vorlieben an. 
PS: Die Steckachse ist nicht das Problem, sondern der Vorteil!

Mit einer Pike würd ich das Stereo bereits in die Klasse "Enduro" einstufen. (ählich wie bei Canyon ES->ESX)


----------



## E=MC² (21. Januar 2007)

Brausa schrieb:


> Bergab ist die Pike der Revelation oder 32er Fox überlegen - dafür wiegt das ganze ein bisschen mehr - es kommt also auf die persönlichen Vorlieben an.
> PS: Die Steckachse ist nicht das Problem, sondern der Vorteil!
> 
> Mit einer Pike würd ich das Stereo bereits in die Klasse "Enduro" einstufen. (ählich wie bei Canyon ES->ESX)



Ja ich weiß, dass ne Steckachse vorteilhaft ist, aber wie gesagt: Zumindest die Nabe muss getauscht werden.
Außerdem ist die am Stereo verbaute Revelation nur bis 100mm absenkbar.
Noch ne Frage: Die 95-140mm Version gibts auch als 2007er Variante, oder?


----------



## seibukan (21. Januar 2007)

Kennt jemand die Gewichtsdifferenz?

Und wie funktioniert das Absenken in der 07 Version geht das schon schneller oder wie viele Umdrehungen braucht man?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pr0phet (21. Januar 2007)

gewichtsunterschied zur pike 454 air/u-turn sind 300g und da musst glaub auch viel kurbeln...


----------



## E=MC² (23. Januar 2007)

Ich lasse jetzt doch keine Pike verbauen (1. kÃ¤me es zu teuer, da der HÃ¤ndler das Bike dann nur als Custommade verkaufen wÃ¼rde und 2. dann  etwa 500-800g schwerer wÃ¤re).
Evtl. kommen 2007er X.9 Trigger und Schaltwerk hin (wÃ¤re dann insges. 2090â¬)
Als Liefertermin wurde die 12. KW angegeben.


----------



## pr0phet (24. Januar 2007)

hat eigentlich irgendwer ein bild von einem 2007 stereo mit der K18 ausstattung, hab das ganze netz durchsucht aber nix gefunden...nur bilder der anderen ausstattungen...


----------



## r19andre (24. Januar 2007)

Hi,
ist unter der Cube Gallerie zu sehen. Fahre es jetzt seit knapp 6 Wochen

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/fotos/showphoto.php/photo/321208/cat/500/ppuser/55934

Andre


----------



## r19andre (24. Januar 2007)

r19andre schrieb:


> Hi,
> ist unter der Cube Gallerie zu sehen. Fahre es jetzt seit knapp 6 Wochen
> 
> http://fotos.mtb-news.de/fotos/showphoto.php/photo/321208/cat/500/ppuser/55934
> ...



sorry, hier in diesem Beitrag Post 55

Andre


----------



## pr0phet (24. Januar 2007)

alles klar, dankeschön! sind die felgen an der seite silber oder kommt des nur vom kamerablitz? was ist es den für eine rahmengrösse?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## seibukan (25. Januar 2007)

Die Sattelüberhöhung ist ja wie bei nem CC.
@ Andre:
Wie funktionier der U-Turn bei der 07er Reval.? Wie viele umdrehungen braucht man da?


----------



## hoerman2201 (25. Januar 2007)

es sind ca 12 umdrehungen von ganz raus bis ganz rein.umgekehrt natürlich auch *grins*


----------



## r19andre (25. Januar 2007)

Hi,
ist nen 20" und die Überhöhung merke ich gar nicht so schlimm. Vorbau ist kurz, dann der Lenker gekröpft. Ich Sitze auf dem Rad wie Gott in Frankreich.
Sehr bequem und komfortabel.

Gegenüber meinem CC Hardtail mit 605er Oberrohr und 120mm Vorbau  

Andre

PS: Die Felgen sind silber, weil die da serienmäßig keine Disc Felgen verbauen


----------



## 4x4 (27. Januar 2007)

Zwischenbericht nach über 4 Monaten Wartezeit aus ein Stereo 22" schwarz:
(Es soll noch das 2007er Modell werden)

Jetzt nach über 4 Monaten sind keine Rahmen lieferbar in schwarz 22".
Es soll noch mal 4 Wochen dauern, bis die schwarzen fertig sind .
Das muß man sich mal vorstellen!

Einer Firma, die es geschafft hat diesen Rahmen vor gut einem halben Jahr in die Läden zu bekommen,
geht nach 2 Monaten die 22" Rahmen aus.
Dann soll es wiederum 5 Monate dauern bis sie wieder lieferbar sind?????????
Im September 2006 habe ich mein Rad bestellt.

Das kann keiner mehr erklären, auch nicht die Geschäftsleitung von Cube.
Der Herr war am Telefon sehr zuvorkommend und freundlich.............,
und drückte mich mitten im Gespräch einfach weg, als er hörte, dass es "nur" um Liefertermine ging. 
Die ticken doch nicht mehr richtig.........


Mein Freud hat gestern ein Liteville 301 schwarz eloxiert bestellt. 
Es soll 10 Tage dauern, bis er es fahren kann.
Warum kriegen das nur Andere hin.
Simplon ist auch sofort in eloxiert schwarz lieferbar mit 2007er Komponenten.

Hätte ich vor 3 Monaten geahnt, dass die Geschichte so ausgeht, 
hätte ich mich anders entschieden.


----------



## TuffGong (27. Januar 2007)

Hallo 4X4!

Das ist heftig u. hört sich total krank an. Tut mir leid, das zu lesen. Kannst Du noch vom Kaufvertrag zurücktreten?

Das alles macht mich sehr nachdenklich, da ich mir gern n Stereo kaufen will. Ein Händler meinte heute zwar, die Lieferzeit wären so ca. 5 Wochen - aber ich glaube, das war eher die freundliche Version für den Kunden.

Nachher ist der Sommer vorbei u. ich habe ihn mit Warten auf`s Bike verbracht....Katastrophe!

Hoffe, die Sache geht doch noch ok für Dich aus. Halt uns auf`m Laufenden.

Soviel Tee kann man gar nicht trinken, wie man manchmal warten muß.
TG


----------



## aquarace (28. Januar 2007)

Hallo zusammen,

Lieferzeit- Probleme hin oder her.
Ich habe aus meiner langjährigen Vertriebserfahrung gelernt das man bei solchen Problemen die Karten offen auf den Tisch legt und den Kunden sagt an was es liegt und welche Räder wann geliefert werden können. Das hier ist hinhalte Taktik. Und wenn man am Telefon noch rausgeschmissen wird ist das nicht die feine Art. Bei so was werd ich ziemlich sauer. Und dann auch noch vom Geschäftsführer. Unglaublich!!!
Hier liest doch auch jemenad mit der von Cube ist.
Da könnte man doch Stellung beziehen als Unternehmen CUBE.
Ich habe auch ein Stereo bestellt und bekomm langsam auch Panik das das ein Fehler war!!!!
Den Sommer werd ich dann noch mit meiner alten Gurke rum radl´n dürfen.


----------



## Bierkiste (28. Januar 2007)

Brauchen wir ein Wartezimmer?

Sascha
Lieferterimn KW9 (letzter Stand)


----------



## Bond007 (28. Januar 2007)

Bierkiste schrieb:


> Brauchen wir ein Wartezimmer?



Also im *Canyon-Forum* gibt´s sowas schon seit einiger Zeit...  

Da hatte ich ja im letzten Jahr totales Glück, das mein Stereo innerhalb von knapp 8 Wochen beim Händler eintraf.


----------



## E=MC² (28. Januar 2007)

Bierkiste schrieb:


> Brauchen wir ein Wartezimmer?



Wenn ich mich hier so umsehe, denke ich, dass das gar nicht so verkehrt wäre.


----------



## 4x4 (28. Januar 2007)

Das Wartezimmer kenne ich, da geht`s aber um 4 bis 8 Wochen
und die zugesagten Termine werden mit Abweichung von höchstens 3 Tagen eingehalten.........


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## E=MC² (28. Januar 2007)

4x4 schrieb:


> Das Wartezimmer kenne ich, da geht`s aber um 4 bis 8 Wochen
> und die zugesagten Termine werden mit Abweichung von höchstens 3 Tagen eingehalten.........



Na und?


----------



## pr0phet (28. Januar 2007)

4x4 schrieb:


> Das Wartezimmer kenne ich, da geht`s aber um 4 bis 8 Wochen
> und die zugesagten Termine werden mit Abweichung von höchstens 3 Tagen eingehalten.........



wenn du das canyon wartezimmer meinst, dann gehts da nicht nur um 4-8wochen...


----------



## Bonzai1982 (28. Januar 2007)

Alter Schwede, das kann nicht deren Ernst sein.
Mit so einer Firmenpolitik schafft man es sogar den treusten Kunden zu vergraulen.
Die ganze Diskussion bringt aber nichts solange sich keiner der offiziellen Cube-Mitarbeiter (Sebastian, wo bist du???) zu Wort meldet und offen ausspricht was Sache ist.
Wie einige wissen gab es Anfang 2006 ebenfalls die selbe Diskussion und lange Wartezeiten, von denen ich auch betroffen war. Im Nachhinein bin ich froh gewartet zu haben (wie einige ja wissen  ).
Aber ich kann es einfach nicht verstehen warum Cube nicht in der Lage ist aus vergangenen Problemen zu lernen .... ?

Gruss

Alex


----------



## gerrit981 (28. Januar 2007)

Das ist wirklich echt schlecht für das Image von cube.

Aber sie scheinen ja genug zu verkaufen, sonst würde man sich mehr
um die Kundenzufriedenheit kümmern.   

Die bikes sind ja Sahne und wenn mal eines hat, scheint der Service auch OK zu sein. 

Obwohl ich zufrieden bin, sehr sogar, leidet der Name cube in meinen Augen.
Das ist sehr Schade.


----------



## Bonzai1982 (28. Januar 2007)

Mein Reden, das kann nunmal nicht im Sinne eines Unternehmes sein, welches viel Wert auf guten Service zu legen hat.
Ich selbst kann mich auch in keinster Weise über den Service beschweren, aber ich habe ja schon meine Bikes ....
Ach, hoffentlich wird das noch was mit den Bikes (vor der E-Bike 2007).


----------



## pr0phet (28. Januar 2007)

laut meinem händler soll er die stereos mitte februar bekommen...ich lass mich mal überraschen


----------



## r19andre (28. Januar 2007)

Hi,
ja ja, das ist leider Cube.
Mein RP3 Dämpfer sollte noch Anfang Februar getauscht werden gg. RP23. Letzte Woche hieß es dann Ende Feb.

Wir sollten alle mal zusammenschmeissen für nen Paket Snickers.....

Wenn´s mal länger dauert................

So dann, viel Glück allen anderen

Andre


----------



## [email protected] (29. Januar 2007)

Hallo

Erstmal sorry, aber am Wochenende lese ich zwar mit arbeite aber nicht. Wir wurden  von der Nachfrage nach Stereos überrollt. Wir hatten unsere Fertigung schon erheblich aufgestockt aber auch das reichte nicht. Dadurch kommt es zu diesen Lieferzeiten, und es tut mir leid wenn einige von euch auf ihr Rad warten müssen. Aber  ändern kann ich daran jetzt leider  auch nichts.

mfg

Sebastian


----------



## Knuffi (29. Januar 2007)

Meines soll lt. Händler immer noch ende Februar kommen. Wenn es bis mitte Mätz nicht da ist storniere ich die Bestellung und nehme halt ein Bike von einem anderen Hersteller. Momentan warte ich den Monat aber nochmal ab...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bond007 (29. Januar 2007)

...das mit der langen Wartezeit gibt´s doch bsp. im *Automobilbereich* genauso - auf bestimmte Modelle muß man mitunter *ein knappes Jahr* warten!   
Find´s halt bloß schade, das es bei einigen Bikes mittlerweile genauso ausfällt.


----------



## seibukan (29. Januar 2007)

4x4 schrieb:


> Zwischenbericht nach über 4 Monaten Wartezeit aus ein Stereo 22" schwarz:
> (Es soll noch das 2007er Modell werden)
> 
> Jetzt nach über 4 Monaten sind keine Rahmen lieferbar in schwarz 22".
> ...



Das war doch Letztes Jahr schon so - viele hatten eins bestellt und zum Frühjahr erwartet und dann irgendwann zum Ende der Saison ihr Bike bekommen.

Ich wollte mich nicht so lange hinhalten lassen und hab ein Ellsworth geordert. Aus USA dauert es nicht so lange wie aus Taiwan  

Liteville und Simplon produzieren ja noch in der Homat und deswegen sind die schneller zu haben aber auch teurer so ist das halt.


----------



## aquarace (29. Januar 2007)

[email protected] schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> Erstmal sorry, aber am Wochenende lese ich zwar mit arbeite aber nicht. Wir wurden  von der Nachfrage nach Stereos überrollt. Wir hatten unsere Fertigung schon erheblich aufgestockt aber auch das reichte nicht. Dadurch kommt es zu diesen Lieferzeiten, und es tut mir leid wenn einige von euch auf ihr Rad warten müssen. Aber  ändern kann ich daran jetzt leider  auch nichts.
> 
> ...



Hallo Sebastian,

ist doch ganz klar das ma WE keiner eine Stellungnahme einer Fa. erwartet.
Auch erwartet keiner das DU was änderst.
Ich erwarte aber das ein Unternehmen dessen Räder im speziellen das Stereo in der Fachpresse in den Himmel gelobt werden auch auf Bestellungen vorbereitet sind. 
Bzw. wenn es dann mit den Terminen nicht klapppt die Kunden nicht  mit Terminversprechungen hingehalten werden die nicht funktionieren können. 
So was kenn ich nur aus Asien.. ;-)
Du redest auch von Lieferzeiten...was meinst Du damit...die meisten kennen nur Gerüchte... Packt die Karten auf den Tisch!
Man kann auch reinen Wein einschenken ohne Kunden zu verprellen.
Mein immer noch zugesagter Termin für ein Stereo 16" schwarz Luise ist Ende 
Feb. Ich hoffe es kommt. Würd mich freuen. Ich würd auch nicht stornieren,
sollange mir man sagen kann wann es def. geliefert wird!!!!!

Viele Grüße
der Andy


----------



## Wachtendonker (2. Februar 2007)

Hallo,

meine Stereo sollte im Januar kommen! Nun wird es wohl Ende Februar, was mir im Grunde egal ist! Weil es ist eh noch kein Wetter und mein Knie ist auch noch nicht so weit!!

Kleine Geschichte eines bestellten Polos bei VW!!

Bestellt hatten wir einen Polo Goal, Silber, Diesel usw.....

Nach 3 Monaten rief uns der freudige Verkäufer an: Der Polo sei angekommen!!

Wie bestellt in Schwarz und als Benziner!!

OK ist fast dasselbe wie Silber und Diesel!! 
O- Ton des Verkäufers " Das kommt schonmal vor"!!

Nach langem hin und her (keinen Leihwagen usw) und einem Besuch in einem anderen Autohaus, wo auf meine Frage nach einem Polo mir geantwortet wurde ob ich "Mathäus 24 " Kenne, wer suchet der findet,kauften wir einen Corsa!! 

Was sind da ein paar Wochen verzögerung??

MfG
Michael


----------



## Bonzai1982 (2. Februar 2007)

Man muss auch erstmal einen 2ten Anbieter für Alu finden um die grosse Nachfrage zu decken ....


----------



## TuffGong (2. Februar 2007)

Ja so ist das. Typisch u. sogar charakteristisch für Deutschland im Moment. Alle mit großer Schnauze...ach, was sind wir toll u. geil...u. dann aber zu stulle, n popeliges Auto nach Kundenwunsch zu liefern. Bezahlen darf man trotzdem gern u. viel.
Im Dienstleistungsbereich ist`s noch viel übler u. manchmal überlegt man, ob der Typ am anderen Ende der Hotline grenzdebil ist. Na ja, Sonderschüler wollen auch ihren Platz, schon ok.
Aber...bei solchen Arbeitnehmern...isses kein Wunder, wenn`s in BRD halt nicht läuft.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hoerman2201 (2. Februar 2007)

also ich kann sebastian schon verstehen. das stereo hat in der neuen bike auch wieder ein super abbekommen, und ich bin mit meinem auch super zufrieden. wenn jetzt die halbe welt bei cube bestellt, kann das schon mal vorkommen. ich würde mir auch nicht neue modelle hinstellen, wo ich nicht wüßte, ob ich die an den mann/frau bringe. 

ich kann eure wut irgendwie verstehen, würde auch nicht gern auf so´n geiles bike lange warten wollen ( mein 2006 modell (okt06) war nach 2 wochen da ).

aber lange rede kurzer sinn : E S    L O H N T    S I C H  !!!!

und wenn ich bis april warten müsste.

ich würde es wieder tun. 

viele grüße vom überzeugtem cuberianer

hoerman


----------



## Bonzai1982 (2. Februar 2007)

hoerman2201 schrieb:


> also ich kann sebastian schon verstehen. das stereo hat in der neuen bike auch wieder ein super abbekommen, und ich bin mit meinem auch super zufrieden. wenn jetzt die halbe welt bei cube bestellt, kann das schon mal vorkommen. ich würde mir auch nicht neue modelle hinstellen, wo ich nicht wüßte, ob ich die an den mann/frau bringe.
> 
> ich kann eure wut irgendwie verstehen, würde auch nicht gern auf so´n geiles bike lange warten wollen ( mein 2006 modell (okt06) war nach 2 wochen da ).
> 
> ...



Mein Reden .... voreillige Entschlüsse sorgen im Nachhinein nur für Magenkrämpfe.

Ich kann teilweise die Reaktion von Cube auch nicht verstehen warum und wieso ... aber wie ihr ja wisst bin ich mehr als glücklich gewartet zu haben.

Desweiteren habe ich von meinem Händler erfahren das es wirklich so ist das Cube auf diesen übermässigen Ansturm an Bestellungen nicht gefasst war und jetzt beim Rahmenhersteller das Alu ausgeht und ein Zweitanbieter gesucht/gefunden werden muss ... also geduldet euch noch etwas.
Wie Hoermann gesagt hat, es lohnt sich 

Gruss

Alex


----------



## dubbel (3. Februar 2007)

falls es jemand nicht aushält: 
ich verkaufe mein Stereo im bikemarkt.


----------



## Bonzai1982 (3. Februar 2007)

dubbel schrieb:


> falls es jemand nicht aushält:
> ich verkaufe mein Stereo im bikemarkt.




Warum das denn Dubbel? Wenn man fragen darf ...


----------



## dubbel (3. Februar 2007)

ich suche was mit weniger mm. 
hab ja jetzt noch ein Coiler, so dass die schnittmenge sozusagen zu groß ist... 
also eher was richtung Sting


----------



## ICD10 (10. Februar 2007)

Moin,

hab´s endlich auf die Reihe gekriegt, Fotos von meinem Radl zu machen, siehe Galerie.
Ist ein 22" Stereo Black K18
Preis: 2199 inkl. VDO Tacho mit Höhenmesser und Anbau meiner gebrauchten Louise FR 06 Bremse von meinem Hardtail. Die K18 hab ich an das Rad meiner Freundin montiert.
Von dem Stereo bin ich absolut begeistert, auch die Kletterleistung ist gut (bis auf die U-Turn-Kurbelei an der Revelation, hatte bisher eine Marzocci mit ETA).
Fahrwerk hinten ist super, ein wippen ist kaum zu spüren.

Bei mir scheint die Sonne, ich geh dann mal biken... 

Ach ja: hab das Rad seit Anfang Dezember 06, Lieferzeit ca. 4 Wochen  

Andreas


----------



## ICD10 (10. Februar 2007)

kleiner Nachtrag: bin neulich in extremem Matsch gefahren, Rad sah aus wie Sau. Entgegen allen Erwartungen hatte ich dabei überhaupt keine Probleme mit dem Dämpferschutzblech.


----------



## Knuffi (13. Februar 2007)

So, mein Stereo ist storniert. Nachdem der Liefertermin auf frühestens anfang Mai gesetzt wurde gebe ich mein Geld einem anderen Hersteller.

Es wird jetzt entweder ein Liteville oder ein Centurion.


----------



## dubbel (13. Februar 2007)

Die Stunde des Siegers kommt für jeden irgendwann...
musst nur lange genug warten.


----------



## Bond007 (13. Februar 2007)

Knuffi schrieb:


> So, mein Stereo ist storniert. Nachdem der Liefertermin auf frühestens anfang Mai gesetzt wurde gebe ich mein Geld einem anderen Hersteller.



Oh je, sowas liest man natürlich net gerne, aber kann dich auch sehr gut verstehen, das Du den Schritt gewählt hast...gerade wenn man zuvor schon desöftern biken will!   
Hast Du aus Jux mal bei *Canyon* angefragt, ob die evtl. eher liefern können?!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## aquarace (13. Februar 2007)

Hi zusammen,

also hab am WE mit meinem Händler gesprochen.
Er hat erst letzte Woche einen Termin abgleich gemacht.
Mein Stereo kommt nächste Woche. 
Letzte Woche wurde ein Stereo in 18" wie bestellt und bestätigt geliefert.

Gruß
Andy


----------



## ShogunZ (13. Februar 2007)

Knuffi schrieb:


> So, mein Stereo ist storniert. Nachdem der Liefertermin auf frühestens anfang Mai gesetzt wurde gebe ich mein Geld einem anderen Hersteller.
> 
> Es wird jetzt entweder ein Liteville oder ein Centurion.



Schade, aber ich kann dich gut verstehen!

Welches Stereo hättest denn bestellt?
Mein Händler hat welche da!


----------



## Knuffi (13. Februar 2007)

Rrrrrrrichtig  

Andere Hersteller haben ja zum Glück auch schöne Bikes


----------



## Knuffi (13. Februar 2007)

Ein Canyon ES8 ware ab Lager verfügbar, und in knapp 10 Tagen bei mir. Soviel zur "schlechten" Lieferzeit von Canyon  

Bestellt hatte ich ein K24 in Milkey Green mit Revelation.

Canyon hatte ich ja schon, daher fällt das jetzt aus. Mein Dealer im Ort bietet mir ein Centurion Numinis Hydro mit Fox Talas, XT-Kurbel, X9 Schaltwerk und Trigger, DT Swiss Felgen usw. für 2500 an, ein sehr guter Preis.

Es deutet aber alles darauf hin das ich mir ein Liteville aufbauen werde, da komme auch nur knapp über 2500 und habe nichts von der Stange...


----------



## dubbel (13. Februar 2007)

Knuffi schrieb:


> Canyon hatte ich ja schon, daher fällt das jetzt aus.


----------



## Knuffi (13. Februar 2007)

dubbel schrieb:


>



Nicht weil ich unzufrieden war, ganz im Gegenteil. Aber für den Preis bekomme ich auch z.B. das Liteville, und das würde wohl jeder einem Canyon vorziehen


----------



## 4x4 (14. Februar 2007)

Knuffi ich kann Dich voll vestehen.
Ich warte jetzt schon 5 Monate.
Mein Rad soll immer noch nächste Woche mit dem Schiff kommen.
So nah dran war ich noch nie...........
Ich glaub`s erst, wenn es vor mir steht.

CUBE hat mir als Entschädigung eine Jacke-Hose-Kombination angeboten.
Mein Kumpel hat sich auch für das Litevill entschieden.
Er wollte auch nicht auf das Stereo warten.
Ist bestimmt ein super Rad.


----------



## Bonzai1982 (14. Februar 2007)

4x4 schrieb:


> ... 5 Monate....
> Ich glaub`s erst, wenn es vor mir steht.
> 
> CUBE hat mir als Entschädigung eine Jacke-Hose-Kombination angeboten.
> ...






Das Kenne ich doch irgendwoher.
Scheint wohl Standard zu werden mit den "Entschädigungsprämien" ....


----------



## E=MC² (14. Februar 2007)

Ich habe gerade erfahren, dass mein Stereo statt in KW 12 schon in KW 8, also nächste Woche da sein soll.
Oh mann freu ich mich schon.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pr0phet (14. Februar 2007)

hab auch anfang der woche mit meinem händler telefoniert, der meinte es sollte nächste woche kommen...bin ja schon gespannt...


----------



## Bierkiste (15. Februar 2007)

Mein Händler sagt mir heute, daß mein Rahmensatz KW9 wirklich kommen soll.

Glaub ich aber erst, wenn er vor mir liegt.

@prophet & einstein: welche Farbe habt ihr gewählt?




Sascha


----------



## pr0phet (15. Februar 2007)

ich hab mich noch nicht entschieden... mein händler bekommt beide farben, sagte er! schwarz ist fast jedes bike aber bei milkygreen hab ich die bedenken das ich es irgendwann nimmer sehen kann, muss erst beide mal in natura sehen


----------



## E=MC² (15. Februar 2007)

Ich bekomme ein K 18 in Schwarz.
Milky-Green hat mir auf Bildern zwar sehr gut gefallen, als ich dann die Lackierung im Laden gesehen habe, habe ich lieber das zeitlose Schwarz bestellt.


----------



## ICD10 (15. Februar 2007)

Ich kotz ab, so eine Sch... . Gerade mal 5 Touren gefahren und mein Stereo muss in die Werkstatt!!! Mein Hinterrad wackelt, liegt wahrscheinlich an der Nabe (Mavic Crossride).

Andreas


----------



## hoerman2201 (15. Februar 2007)

E=MC² schrieb:


> Ich bekomme ein K 18 in Schwarz.
> ... als ich dann die Lackierung im Laden gesehen habe, habe ich lieber das zeitlose Schwarz bestellt.



die entscheidung kann ich voll und ganz nachvollziehen 

zeitlos schön und doch auch irgendwie edel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rip74 (17. Februar 2007)

hab von meinem händler die auskunft bekommen liefertermin k18 in schwarz ist kw 13, 
bestellt hab ichs schon vor 4 wochen. was meint ihr kann das hinkommen?

 ich will jetzt endlich biken!!!! 
JETZT  

(leider haben wir erst kw 7)


----------



## ICD10 (19. Februar 2007)

ICD10 schrieb:


> Ich kotz ab, so eine Sch... . Gerade mal 5 Touren gefahren und mein Stereo muss in die Werkstatt!!! Mein Hinterrad wackelt, liegt wahrscheinlich an der Nabe (Mavic Crossride).
> 
> Andreas



Zu Mavics Ehrenrettung: es lag nicht an der Nabe


----------



## E=MC² (19. Februar 2007)

Sondern?


----------



## ICD10 (19. Februar 2007)

Möcht ich jetzt erstmal nicht kommentieren. Ich warte noch auf die Lösung des Problems durch meinen Händler/Cube.


----------



## RWE (21. Februar 2007)

Hallo zusammen,
bin bei meiner Recherche auf dieses Forum gestoßen und sehr interessante Infos erhalten, da ich gerade mit dem Gedanken Spiele ein Cube Stereo K18 mit´ner Louise zu bestellen. 
Ein Händler hat das Lousie 2006er Modell im Laden stehen, was sind denn da die gravierenden Unterschiede zum 07er Modell. Das der Fox Dämper RP3 dran ist weiß ich schon - und der Rest ? Was ist mit der Louise, gibt´s da Unterschiede zum Vorjahr ? Kann ich beim 07er den Druckpunkt einstellen ? (geht nicht beim 06er)
Danke vorab


----------



## ICD10 (21. Februar 2007)

Moin RWE,

Was die Louise angeht: bei der 2006er Version kann man den Druckpunkt nicht einstellen, bei der 2007er Version schon.
Ich fahr die 2006er Version (VR 210/ HR 180) an meinem Stereo (sonst K18 Ausstattung) und bin begeistert von der Bremse.

Ob sich am StereoRahmen von 06 auf 07 was verändert hat weiß ich nicht. 
An meinem 07er Stereo ist bisher auch ein Fox RP3 verbaut, wird entweder noch geändert auf RP23 oder ich bekomm noch ein Trikot oder so was. Mit dem RP3 bin ich aber sehr zufreiden.

Gruß
Andreas


----------



## Dot (21. Februar 2007)

Was war denn nun das Problem deines Stereos?


----------



## Wuudi (21. Februar 2007)

@knuffi:

Ein Liteville fÃ¼r 2.500â¬ ????

Wooooooooo ?


----------



## Dot (21. Februar 2007)

Ich war gestern beim Cube-Händler meines Vertrauens und bin das Stereo mal ein bisschen probegefahren - sehr cool. Leider hatten sie nur ein 20 Zoller da, denn mit meinen 184 cm und 89 cm Schrittlänge ist das schon ein bisschen zu groß. Der Verkäufer wusste aber leider nicht, wann sie ne Ladung Cube reinbekommen, denn Cube käme mit den Lieferungen nicht mehr hinterher. ("Kann 6 oder 12 oder 14 Wochen dauern.")

Das Geschäft hat jetzt Cube gebeten ihnen so viel als möglich zu schicken und wenn irgendwelche Komponenten fehlen sollten, bauen sie diese auf eigene Rechnung dran. 

Das ist zwar äußerst kulant von meinem Händler, aber seitens Cube sollte man sich da doch mal Gedanken wegen der Logistik machen. Das kann der Anfang vom Ende sein, wenn Vertragshändler zu solchen Mitteln greifen müssen, um ihre Kunden zufrieden zu stellen. --> Erinnert mich ja fast ein bisschen an die DDR.

Trotzdem werde ich nun mal ein Cube Stereo K 24 bestellen (Mit Fox Gabel) und mich auf eine Wartezeit bis Mai einstellen. Gut Ding will Weile haben.


----------



## pr0phet (21. Februar 2007)

hat eigentlich irgendwer ein stereo in der louise-ausstattung bestellt? bin gestern bei einen cube händler vorbeigefahren und da stand eins im schaufenster! aber ne andere ausstattungsfariante hab ich nicht entdeckt, sind nur die anderen ausstattungen mit so langen lieferzeiten?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RWE (21. Februar 2007)

ICD10 schrieb:


> Moin RWE,
> 
> Was die Louise angeht: bei der 2006er Version kann man den Druckpunkt nicht einstellen, bei der 2007er Version schon.
> Ich fahr die 2006er Version (VR 210/ HR 180) an meinem Stereo (sonst K18 Ausstattung) und bin begeistert von der Bremse.
> ...



Danke ICD 10 für die schnelle Info 

Jetzt würde mich aber auch dein Problem mit der Narbe interessieren 

RWE


----------



## Subraid (21. Februar 2007)

RWE schrieb:


> Jetzt würde mich aber auch dein Problem mit der Narbe interessieren



Wer hat hier Probleme mit ner Narbe?


----------



## RWE (21. Februar 2007)

@ Subraid

Entschuldige vielmals meinen Rechtschreibfehler, sollten alle Fehler neu gepostet werden dürften dies ja ellenlange Foren werden.


----------



## ICD10 (21. Februar 2007)

Also: Ich hatte keine Probleme mit mit der Nabe. Die Ursache für mein Hinterradwackeln war eine lockere Schraube am Hinterbau, die wird wieder angezogen und fertig. Keine Panik! Alles wird gut


----------



## fatz (22. Februar 2007)

ICD10 schrieb:


> Also: Ich hatte keine Probleme mit mit der Nabe. Die Ursache für mein Hinterradwackeln war eine lockere Schraube am Hinterbau, die wird wieder angezogen und fertig. Keine Panik! Alles wird gut


wenn's die am gelenk war, solltest du locktite drauftun, bevor du wieder zuschraubst. schraube
aber nicht weiter rausdrehen. bei mir kam der helicoil mit raus. hab ich aber alles schon mal 
in dem 2006er stereo-thread beschrieben.


----------



## Dot (22. Februar 2007)

So, da ich ja nun "bald"   ein Cube Stereo mein eigen nennen darf, wollte ich euch mal fragen, was ihr bisher so alles mit dem Bike angestellt habt? Klar, ich weiß den Einsatzbereich, sonst hätte ich es mir ja nicht bestellt, aber zwischen Theorie und Realität sind ja immer Unterschiede.


----------



## ICD10 (22. Februar 2007)

fatz schrieb:


> wenn's die am gelenk war, solltest du locktite drauftun, bevor du wieder zuschraubst. schraube
> aber nicht weiter rausdrehen. bei mir kam der helicoil mit raus. hab ich aber alles schon mal
> in dem 2006er stereo-thread beschrieben.



Was ist ein helicoil? den 2006er Thread hab ich nicht gefunden.


----------



## rainman99 (22. Februar 2007)

ICD10 schrieb:


> Was ist ein helicoil? den 2006er Thread hab ich nicht gefunden.


 
Helicoil...
Schau mal hier, da ist das prima beschrieben...
http://www.boellhoff.de/web/web.nsf...ationen_gewindetechnik_50-Jahre-HELICOIL.html

Sers, Uli


----------



## fatz (22. Februar 2007)

der ausstattungsdetail-thread:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=198394
hab aber keine lust zu suchen auf welcher der elfundneunzig seiten das war.....

ich hab jedenfalls den helicoil mit der schraube rausgedreht und musste mir dann einen 
neuen im werkzeugladen holen (kostet nicht viel) und noch aus einer schraube das 
einsetzwerkzeug bauen. alles nicht der riesenaufstand, aber wenn man's vermeiden kann...

servus,
franz


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ICD10 (22. Februar 2007)

Danke Fatz für die infos,

ich hab das Rad erst seit Dezember, somit mach ich das nicht selbst, sondern Cube.

Andreas


----------



## fatz (23. Februar 2007)

kannst auch selber machen. n tropfen loctite 243 drauf und wieder anziehen. du solltest halt
nicht erst die schraube rausdrehen, so wie ich das gemacht hab.


----------



## wildking (23. Februar 2007)

also ich habe mir auch ein cube stereo am anfang des monats gekauft, mit fox tallas und fox float rp3. mein rp3 ist schon nach 100km eingesagt und muß eingeschickt werden, scheint ein problem des dämpfers zu sein bei niedrigen temperaturen.
beim rp23 scheint dieses problem beseitigt
lg wildking


----------



## Dot (23. Februar 2007)

Willst du nun den Rp3 zurück oder bestehst du auf den Rp23? Man kann ja nicht die ganze Zeit hoffen, dass die Temperaturen nicht allzu tief sinken.


----------



## wildking (23. Februar 2007)

Dot schrieb:


> Willst du nun den Rp3 zurück oder bestehst du auf den Rp23? Man kann ja nicht die ganze Zeit hoffen, dass die Temperaturen nicht allzu tief sinken.



der rp 23 wäre mir lieber wenn die möglichkeit besteht ziehe ich diesen vor.
habe leider jetzt auch viel negatives gelesen über den rp3, obwohl dies ein guter dämpfer zu scheint sein wenn er funtz. bin bisher auch nur hardtail gefahren und habe zum glück mein gutes altes steppelwolf taiga noch.


----------



## E=MC² (23. Februar 2007)

Was war noch mal der technische Unterschied zwischen RP3 und RP23?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wildking (24. Februar 2007)

E=MC² schrieb:


> Was war noch mal der technische Unterschied zwischen RP3 und RP23?



von der technik her sind beide gleich denke ich mal, ist auch mit propedal, ist auch das folgemodel des rp3. scheint auch zuverlässiger bei kälte zu sein!


----------



## E=MC² (25. Februar 2007)

KW 8 vorbei - Stereo immer noch nicht da...


----------



## dubbel (26. Februar 2007)

ich versteh ja nicht, dass keiner meins will. 
das steht doch da...


----------



## aquarace (27. Februar 2007)

Moin....

ich bin gerade am kochen!!!

1. letzte Woche his es noch mein Stereo wird gerade gebaut und dann versandt.
2. gestern his es dann die Rahmen sind noch gar nicht versandt... und jetzt ist "chinese new jear" da geht natürlichgar nix.
3. jetzt heist es in KW 11.

Meine Fragen:  Wie kann mein Rad gebaut werden wenn noch gar keine   Rahmen da waren????  Erste Lüge!

Wie kann man sagen das Rad kommt in KW 11 wenn die Rahmen noch in Asien stehen???? Zweite Lüge!

Stellt euch auf den gleichen Scheiß ein wie letztes Jahr....

Schönen Tag noch...

Gruß
Andy


----------



## Wachtendonker (27. Februar 2007)

Moin,

noch 14 Tage warten, laut meinem Händler! Schauen wir mal!

MfG
Michael


----------



## TuffGong (27. Februar 2007)

Tach zusammen!

Mein Händler hat 10 Bikes im Rückstand. Versprochen wurden ihm diese für Anfang/Mitte Februar. Natürl. noch nicht da. Dann kann meine Probefahrt ja bis Soomer dauern - nix kaufen ohne Probefahrt - im Sommer bestellen u. dann wird im Frühjahr 08 (EVTL.) geliefert. Ist da nicht noch Luft für ne verkorkste Saison zwischen?? 

...Mal über`s Liteville 301 als All-Mountain nachdenken. Gibt`s das eigentl. für unter 4000; weiß das jemand?

Schönen Tach noch allen wünscht

TG


----------



## fatz (27. Februar 2007)

TuffGong schrieb:


> ...Mal über`s Liteville 301 als All-Mountain nachdenken. Gibt`s das eigentl. für unter 4000; weiß das jemand?


wenn du's selber zusammenbaust sicher nicht. n bekannter von mir hat 2006 glaub ich so 3500
bei einem laden in muc (alphabike oder so) bezahlt (marzocchi am, dt240/xr5.1 laufraeder
und eine luise). wenn dich das interessiert frag ich mal genauer nach.
servus,
franz


----------



## cuberni (27. Februar 2007)

Servus,
bei meinem Händler steht ein Stereo in schwarz mit Fox Talas X-Trail , RP3 Dämpfer und Louise in 18".
War drauf und dran das zu nehmen, bin aber doch bei meiner AMS 125 Bestellung geblieben.
Schaun mer mal, ob´s die richtige Entscheidung war


----------



## Chrisii (27. Februar 2007)

Hallo ich habe auch lansam die vertrösterrei satt ich warte den Termin ab und wenn cube nicht leifert liefern kann oder was weis ich.Dann hole ich mir anderes ganz einfach.
Ich habe keinen Bock eine ewigkeit auf ein Fahrrad zu warten.Das kann es nict sein in der Heutigen zeit. Ich kann es mir nicht leisten meine Kunden immer zu vertrösten.Wenn Cube das nicht schnell ändert ,dann kann cube ganz schnell die quitung für solche dinge bekommen.
 MFG


----------



## aquarace (27. Februar 2007)

So habe gerade mit Cube telefoniert...

hier wurde mir gesagt das mein Rad KW 14 kommt (vorraussichtlich)

Ich könnt kotzen...

Gruß
Andy


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dubbel (27. Februar 2007)

ihr seid euch aber schon alle bewusst, das genau die gleiche diskussion zum genau gleichen thema schon vor nem jahr nachzulesen war?!


----------



## fatz (27. Februar 2007)

dubbel schrieb:


> ihr seid euch aber schon alle bewusst, das genau die gleiche diskussion zum genau gleichen thema schon vor nem jahr nachzulesen war?!



mir kommt das alles auch irgendwie bekannt vor, nur dass es mir letztes jahr aufgrund der
schneemenge ziemlich egal war. heuer wuerd's mich aber dermassen ankotzten


----------



## Dot (27. Februar 2007)

> Servus,
> bei meinem Händler steht ein Stereo in schwarz mit Fox Talas X-Trail , RP3 Dämpfer und Louise in 18".
> War drauf und dran das zu nehmen, bin aber doch bei meiner AMS 125 Bestellung geblieben.
> Schaun mer mal, ob´s die richtige Entscheidung war




Händlername???


----------



## aquarace (27. Februar 2007)

Danke Franz


----------



## fatz (27. Februar 2007)

aquarace schrieb:


> Danke Fatz



bitte, bitte. nix zu danken......

sorry, aber wie heisst's so schoen: wer den schaden hat spottet jeder beschreibung. oder so


----------



## aquarace (27. Februar 2007)

@Franz
wer den Schaden hat braucht für den Spott nicht zu sorgen...


----------



## dubbel (27. Februar 2007)

passt schon, andy.


----------



## r19andre (27. Februar 2007)

E=MC² schrieb:


> Was war noch mal der technische Unterschied zwischen RP3 und RP23?




Hi,
hier mal der Link

http://www.foxracingshox.com/fox_tech_center/owners_manuals/07/ger/2007_om_ger.htm

oben links auf Dämpfer-Float-RP23 klicken

Andre


----------



## cuberni (27. Februar 2007)

Hallo Dot,

Händler in Ellwangen/Jagst,

Gruß Berni


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pr0phet (27. Februar 2007)

bei meinem händler steht auch ein 2007 stereo im schaufenster sogar mit rp23! werd morgen mal hinfahrn und es "anprobieren"


----------



## TuffGong (27. Februar 2007)

Hi Franz!

Wäre natürlich toll, wennn Du mal nachfragen würdest. Schon mal herzl. Dank im Voraus sowie viele Grüße,
TG


----------



## RWE (28. Februar 2007)

pr0phet schrieb:


> bei meinem händler steht auch ein 2007 stereo im schaufenster sogar mit rp23! werd morgen mal hinfahrn und es "anprobieren"




Verrätst du uns den Händler und Ort ?
Keine Angst, werde es nicht direkt kaufen, hab´n guten Deal mit meinem Händler am laufen, leider bis dato noch kein 2007er Modell in meiner Größe bewundern dürfen


----------



## E=MC² (28. Februar 2007)

So ich habe gerade mit meinem Händler telefoniert und der hat mir gesagt, dass Cube das Stereo an ihn geschickt hat (allerdings schon am 23.02) und es folglich diese Woche kommen müsste.
Naja da hilft nur weiter bangen und hoffen...


----------



## ICD10 (28. Februar 2007)

Kurze Mitteilung betreffend RP3 - P23: Mein RP3 wird gegen einen RP23 getauscht, sobald dieser lieferbar ist. Soll mir recht sein. Bin jedoch gespannt, wie lange dies dauert.


----------



## pr0phet (28. Februar 2007)

RWE schrieb:


> Verrätst du uns den Händler und Ort ?
> Keine Angst, werde es nicht direkt kaufen, hab´n guten Deal mit meinem Händler am laufen, leider bis dato noch kein 2007er Modell in meiner Größe bewundern dürfen



der händler ist in burgrieden bei laupheim, hat aber nur eins mit der louise austattung in 18" zoll da!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RWE (28. Februar 2007)

18" mit Louise - genau mein Wunsch - nur trennen uns knapp 550 km - also doch warten, trotzdem danke.

Wo wir gerade dabei sind, einige Händler haben mir zur Rock Shox geraten, da die Fox Gabel alle 12 Monate gewartet werden muss, wodurch hohe Kosten entstünden und die Revelation mittlerweile der Fox in nichts nachstehen würde. Wie ist eure Meinung - Erfahrung ? Hatte bis dato nur Manitou im Einsatz


----------



## dubbel (28. Februar 2007)

ich würd bei manitou bleiben.


----------



## RWE (28. Februar 2007)

Trotz der Pleite ? Wer macht denn da weiter und übernimmt Service, Garantie etc. Habe bis dato nur von der Pleite gehört.


----------



## dubbel (28. Februar 2007)

wer is pleite?


----------



## RWE (28. Februar 2007)

Die letzte Info die ich bekommen habe, auch vom Bike Händler, das Manitou Insolvenz angemeldet hat, mehr habe ich leider auch nicht mitbekommen, war auch ganz verwundert. Gestern hatte ich mich bei H&S Bike in Bonn umgesehen ob dort ein Stereo steht, dort wurde mir das gleiche erzählt ? !


----------



## dubbel (28. Februar 2007)

nasowas. 

wird da was verwechselt?


----------



## RWE (28. Februar 2007)

Ahhh - da läuft der Hase lang. Gut zu wissen, vor allem gut zu wissen bei welchen Händler man künftig zwei mal nachfragen sollte.

Danke dir


----------



## hoerman2201 (28. Februar 2007)

fahr an meinem stereo die revelation und bin top zufrieden


----------



## Wachtendonker (1. März 2007)

Moin,

habe meines mit der Manitou bestellt, mal schauen ob das eine gute Idee ist!

MfG

Michael


----------



## Dot (1. März 2007)

Ich frag mal nach, ob ich es auch mit einer FOX Talas 2 RLC bekomme. Ansonsten wahrscheinlich die Revelation. Übermorgen weiß ich mehr.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RWE (1. März 2007)

So - nun ist es vollbracht. Komme gerade freudestrahlend von meinem Dealer und habe mir ein K 18 mit´ner Louise bestellt - das geilste ist - es soll in 14 Tagen schon da sein ! ! ! ! !


----------



## Dot (1. März 2007)

Wenn dem so sein soll, dann mal Glückwunsch.


----------



## RWE (1. März 2007)

Ich hoffe doch sehr. Er hatte es mir auch erst nach der Bestellung mitgeteilt.
Er hat vor mehreren Wochen 2 K18 auf Verdacht bestellt, davon war eins noch frei, von mir aus kann jetzt schon mitte März sein


----------



## Dot (3. März 2007)

So, habe jetzt das Cube Stereo mit der Revelation bestellt und es müsste im April da sein. Mein Händler meinte, dass die RockShox eine Top-Gabel wäre und man für das Geld, das man in die FOX steckt auch andere Sachen kaufen könne. Beide Gabeln würden sich nichts schenken und die RockShox wäre sogar weniger anfällig. Dazu habe ich die Formula K18 bestellt. Außerdem habe ich alles in XT-Ausstattung.

Die Laufräder habe ich mit Hilfe der Beratung meines Händlers ummodifiziert. XT-Narbe und DT-Swiss 5.1 Enduro - Felge (Seien stabiler).

Insgesamt zahle ich 2070. Denke das ist echt okay.

Leider bin ich zwischen zwei Größen, so dass ich nochmals zum Probefahren eines 18 Zoller bzw. zum Probefahren eines 20 Zoller vorbeikommen soll. Er hatte nur ein 20 Zoller da, aber nächste Woche kommt ein 18er rein.


----------



## Bond007 (3. März 2007)

Dot schrieb:


> So, habe jetzt das Cube Stereo mit der Revelation bestellt...Mein Händler meinte, dass die RockShox eine Top-Gabel wäre und man für das Geld, das man in die FOX steckt auch andere Sachen kaufen könne. Beide Gabeln würden sich nichts schenken und die RockShox wäre sogar weniger anfällig.Außerdem habe ich alles in XT-Ausstattung.



Dann die besten Glückwünsche zum bestellten Stereo - ich selbst fahr auch so eines, allerdings noch das ´06er-Modell, aber es paßt einfach alles, keinerlei Prob´s bisher gehabt!  Und die Sache mit der Gabel und den Händleraussagen decken sich mit den im letzten Jahr von meinem Händler auch, die RockShox ist genauso astrein wie die Fox!


----------



## Dot (4. März 2007)

Vielen Dank. Kann es kaum erwarten es mal so richtig krachen zu lassen. Das Titanium Finish und die Louise, geht das???


----------



## RWE (4. März 2007)

Glückwunsch - ich habe mein K18 auch etwas abgeändert (auch im Preis  )
habe mich für die Lousie und andere Pedalen entschieden, aber über die Laufräder ehrlich gesagt keine Gedanken gemacht - sind die Mavic Crossride Disc nicht unbedingt zu empfehlen ? Gibts im Forum Erfahrungen ??
Preiswerte alternativen ??


----------



## Bond007 (4. März 2007)

Dot schrieb:


> as Titanium Finish und die Louise, geht das???



Na logisch geht das - zumindest hab ich´s im letzten Jahr so ordern können - ist auch noch im Originalzustand...wollt´s zwar im letzten Herbst/Winter + Anfang diesen Jahres noch "designen", aber finanziell gesehen macht´s mir leider einen Strich durch die Rechnung, daher fahr ich´s wohl noch lange Zeit so weiter.


----------



## Dot (4. März 2007)

@ RWE

Danke, für die Glückwünsche. Nun ja, da ich meinen Händler gefragt habe, was er denn ändern würde, meinte er, dass er die Laufräder nicht so toll findet und man sich für einen ähnlichen Preis bessere Laufräder aufbauen könnte. Daraufhin hat er mit mir den Katalog gewälzt und wir haben quasi ne Eigenkreation geschaffen. Die XT-Narbe hätte ich auch durch DT Onyx austauschen können, aber mit der XT-Narbe bin ich bisher ganz gut gefahren. Habe ich Forum bisher nicht danach gesucht, aber ich vertraue da mal dem Händler, denn die haben mich bisher nie enttäuscht. --> Mach dir aber keinen Kopf. Die Unterschiede werde da schon nicht so groß sein und wahrscheinlich ist es zum Großteil eh ne Geschmacksfrage.

@Bond007
--> Da werde ich am Dienstag doch gleich mal anfragen, ob ich es nicht noch in Titanfinish bestellen kann. --> Muss am Dienstag zum Probefahren, da kein 18er da war und ich zwischen 18 u. 20 liege. Merci.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## E=MC² (5. März 2007)

@ Dot:
Nur mal so nebenbei: Es heißt "Nabe" und nicht "Narbe"


----------



## fatz (5. März 2007)

E=MC² schrieb:


> Nur mal so nebenbei: Es heißt "Nabe" und nicht "Narbe"


das am zweithaeufigsten falsch geschriebene wort in diesem forum nach quietschen  

zum thema: ich wuerd lieber die onyx nehmen. mit industrielagern hast ruhe und sparst dir
das fummlige einstellen. wenn sie dann irgendwann die kurve machen, kaufst du im 
kugellagerladen ein paar neue und musst nicht gleich die ganze nabe wegwerfen.
irgendwann muss ich mal schauen, ob man die xt-dinger nicht umbauen kann. vorn sollt's
gehen. hinten wird's interessant....


----------



## Dot (5. März 2007)

Okay, dann Nabe.


----------



## Schleimes (7. März 2007)

Will mir ein Stereo XTR leisten. Habe das Glück, daß mein Händler es mir Custommade baut. Er hat diverse Stereos auf Lager. Nun bin ich eigentlich schon fast fertig mit dem Baukasten, nur mit der Gabel häng ich noch ein wenig in der Luft.

Damit der Preis nicht in Exorbitante Höhen schießt, kommt nur eine OEM-Gabel aus dem Cube Katalog in Frage, die da wären, 

die Revelation (da gefällt mir die Dreherei mit der Absenkung nicht
die Talas X oder eben 
die Minute ( da gefällt mir das SPV nicht. Ich hab eine 2004er Minute an meinem AMS Pro und bringe sie einfach nicht vernünftig eingestellt). 

Nun sagt mir mein Händler, daß es die Minute auch mit Lockout gibt. Kann das jemand bestätigen?

Preislich liege ich in der Standardaustattung, egal welche Gabel, bei 3400 . Tauschen werde ich den Lenker (mir gefällt immer noch das VRO-System von Syntace), die Pedale sollen auch XTR werden, und die Laufräder. Da schwanke ich noch ein wenig, ob XTR Systemräder oder was ganz anderes.

Wer kann mir Erfahrungen zu obigen Gabeln sagen?

PS: XT Naben kommen mir nie mehr an ein Bike. Sooft, wie meine 2004er Naben beim Service waren.... :-(


----------



## r19andre (7. März 2007)

Nabend,
so mein RP23 ist heute gekommen und werde ihn dann morgen mal einbauen.
Bin mal gespannt ob ein Unterschied festzustellen sein wird.

Werde dann mal berichten.

Grüße
Andre


----------



## ICD10 (8. März 2007)

dito.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## r19andre (8. März 2007)

Nabend,
Dämpfer ist drin, aber jetzt brauche ich noch einen neuen Bolzen der den Dämpfer unten hält. Der ist doch glatt schon verbogen, grrr....
Eiert breim raus- und reindrehen. Und das bei meinen 70kg.

Muss ich morgen mal bestellen bzw. reklamieren

Grüße
Andre


----------



## ICD10 (8. März 2007)

Wurde der schon so geliefert oder gab er unter deinen 70 kg nach? Was mach ich dann mit meinen 110 kg ?


----------



## r19andre (8. März 2007)

Hi,
keine Ahnung,
ich hoffe nicht das es zu einem Problemfall wird.
Aber brechen dürfte der nie. Ist ja relativ dick und kurz, aber verbogen und dann neu einschrauben? ich wills nicht hoffen. Den Fusch könnte man nicht gebrauchen. werd morgen mal berichten.

Grüße
Andre


----------



## pr0phet (9. März 2007)

hab gerade noch mal mit einem händler telefoniert der meinte er bekomme zwar noch paar stereos aber die seien alle verkauft und neubestellungen würden dann erst im juni wieder eintreffen  so lang werd ich aber bestimmt nicht warten!!! werd jetzt noch bei einem anderen händler vorbeischauen und wenn es da auch so lang dauert wird mein neues bike wohl kein cube mehr, so macht sich cube keine zufriedene kunden


----------



## ronnyleknuz (9. März 2007)

cube hat schon genügend zufriedene kunden und wenn du abspringst, dann springt ein anderer wieder auf... die ganze dtc serie ist ausverkauft..die haben ihre kohle rein und können auf 2008 hinarbeiten...das klingt im ersten satz komisch ist aber die bittere wahrheit... ich bekomme ein paar stereos rein ein paar fritzz und ein paar sting..aber die werden nicht lange da stehen...


----------



## r19andre (9. März 2007)

Hi,
bekomme jetzt nen neuen Bolzen. Sollen wohl noch keine Probleme aufgetreten sein. Hoffe und denke das es ein Einzelfall ist(war)

@prophet
welche Größe und Modell suchst du denn?


----------



## E=MC² (9. März 2007)

Es ist nicht zu fassen: Cube hat mein Stereo angeblich vor 2 Wochen an meinen Händler verschickt. Gekommen ist bisher allerdings nichts. Deswegen hat mein Händler bei Cube angerufen und hat erfahren, dass es erst in 1-2 Wochen ausgeliefert wird.
Man muss schon sagen: Cube verfolgt eine ausgesprochen kundenfreundliche Politik. 

P.S. Mein Händler hat einen bösen Anruf bei Cube gemacht, und verlangt, dass sie sich in irgendeiner Form bei den betroffenen Kunden entschuldigen.


----------



## Bonzai1982 (9. März 2007)

E=MC² schrieb:


> ....
> P.S. Mein Händler hat einen bösen Anruf bei Cube gemacht, und verlangt, dass sie sich in irgendeiner Form bei den betroffenen Kunden entschuldigen.



Schon wieder? Das entwickelt sich nicht unbedingt zu einem kostengünstigen Verfahren das Cube da anstrebt ...


----------



## fichtelhills (9. März 2007)

Schleimes schrieb:


> Wer kann mir Erfahrungen zu obigen Gabeln sagen?



Servus,
ich fahr an meinem '06er Stereo die Revelation... Muss sagen, dass ich sehr zufrieden bin mit der Gabel. Auch die Absenkung funktioniert gut und meiner Meinung nach problemlos.
Auch das Ansprechverhalten ist sehr gut. Ganz wie du willst kannst du sie dir sportlich straff oder aber er fahrspaßorientiert einstellen.  
Gruß
Fichtelhills


----------



## Dot (9. März 2007)

So, heute zur Probe gefahren (Der Hinterbau -->   ) und mich nun endgültig für das 18er entschieden. 

In KW 16 soll es da sein.   --> Hätte auch eines nehmen können, das nächste Woche rein kommt, aber bis dorthin habe ich das Geld leider noch nicht zusammen. 

Das mit Juni kann ich bestätigen, die Stereos gehen weg wie warme Semmeln.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Air_JORDAN (9. März 2007)

Was kostet so ein Stereo XTR, mein jetzt nicht die UVP. Kann man das im Köln-Bonner Raum für 3300,-, so in der Gegend bekommen?

Wobei die XT-Ausführungen glaub ich auch nicht schelcht sind, oder?

Was soll eigentlich an der Fox-Gabel schlecht sein, was muß da jedes Jahr gewartet werden, was bei den anderen nicht gewartet werden muß?


----------



## hoerman2201 (9. März 2007)

Dot schrieb:


> So, heute zur Probe gefahren (Der Hinterbau -->   ) und mich nun endgültig für das 18er entschieden.



wie groß und welche schrittlänge hast du denn ?


----------



## Dot (9. März 2007)

Größe: 1,84 m, Schrittlänge: 89 cm. 

Beim 20er ist der Abstand zwischen mir und dem Oberrohr gerade mal 2 cm und das ist definitiv zu gefährlich. Das 18er passt überraschenderweise sehr gut. Die Sattelstütze ist nicht mal sooooo weit rausgefahren (Glaube bei 7,5 auf der Skala). Warum fragst du?


----------



## pr0phet (9. März 2007)

@r19andre:k18 wahrscheinlich in 18" würd aber auf einem 16" noch mal gern probesitzen...


----------



## MT8-VR6 (10. März 2007)

habe ich ein glück!

donnerstag angefragt wegen stereo louise 18"!

anfang april....

gestern anruf bekommen einer ist abgesprungen, heute klar gemacht!


----------



## E=MC² (10. März 2007)

MT8-VR6" data-source="post: 3512624"
	class="bbCodeBlock bbCodeBlock--expandable bbCodeBlock--quote js-expandWatch">
	
		
MT8-VR6 schrieb:


> habe ich ein glück!
> 
> donnerstag angefragt wegen stereo louise 18"!
> 
> ...



Bilder!!!


----------



## MT8-VR6 (10. März 2007)

ich hols am donnerstag ab, dann kann ich gerne ein paar bilder reinstellen!


----------



## E=MC² (10. März 2007)

OK mach das.
Und herzlichen Glückwunsch!


----------



## hoerman2201 (10. März 2007)

Dot schrieb:


> Größe: 1,84 m, Schrittlänge: 89 cm.
> 
> Beim 20er ist der Abstand zwischen mir und dem Oberrohr gerade mal 2 cm und das ist definitiv zu gefährlich. Das 18er passt überraschenderweise sehr gut. Die Sattelstütze ist nicht mal sooooo weit rausgefahren (Glaube bei 7,5 auf der Skala). Warum fragst du?



weil mir mit 1,80 und 85 cm schrittlänge das stereo in manchen steilen passagen doch sehr klein vorkommt( überschlagsgefühl ) , und ich beim hardtail nen 20" rahmen fahre. die stütze ist bei mir auf skala 8 . kann aber auch an der revelation liegen, die ich sehr weich abgestimmt habe. 
aber wenn du bei der größe auch nur nen 18" fährst, passt das bei mir ja doch. bin nämlich kein 20er zur probe gefahren.

danke 

sören


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dot (10. März 2007)

Mein CUBE AMS PRO hat auch einen 20er Rahmen und ich war zunächst auch recht skeptisch, aber das Stereo hat ja eine viel höhere Tretlagerhöhe und deshalb passt das schon. Bei deiner Größe ist das gar kein Problem, das 20er wäre allerdings schon ein Problem. 

Noch ne Frage: Wie weit geht die Sattelstütze denn raus? (Skalamäßig - bis 10?)


----------



## hoerman2201 (10. März 2007)

hai,

hab meine stütze auf 8 rausgezogen. denke, hab damit nen sattelüberstand von ca 4 - 5 cm.


----------



## Dot (10. März 2007)

Das ist super, 4 -5 cm ist genug. Danke.


----------



## ICD10 (12. März 2007)

Da Ihr´s gerade von der Rahmengröße habt, ich befürchte meiner (22") ist mir trotz meiner 1,95m zu groß  . Bei voll abgesenktem Sattel hab ich Mühe mein A.... hinter den Sattel zu bekommen. Meine Schrittlänge ist 90 cm. Gibts jemanden aus Oberschwaben der ein 20" hat und das ich mal Probefahren könnte? Bei den Bikeshops sind die dinger ja Mangelware .

Gruß
Andreas



P.S. je nach dem hätte ich dann evtl. einen 22" Rahmen oder ein Komplettbike in K18 Ausstattung mit RP23 zu veräußern, oder noch besser:  tausche dann 22" gegen 20"


----------



## Freecastle (13. März 2007)

nabend, 
also ich werde mir morgen ein 20" Stereo  (K18) bestellen. Bin 1,92 groß / Schrittlänge beträgt 92 cm. Muss auch gestehen das ich bei der Probefahrt mit dem 18" ganz gut zurecht gekommen bin. Aber wird nun definitiv das 20" !!!

Hoffe das ich recht schnell dazu komme, jedenfalls hat es mir mein Händler so angedeutet


----------



## Dot (13. März 2007)

@ ICD 10
Mmh, wenn dir der Weg nach Pforzheim nicht zu weit ist, dann ruf mal bei MR. Bike an, der hat so weit ich weiß ein 20er im Laden zum Probefahren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 4x4 (14. März 2007)

So, endlich isses da, mein 22" Louise.
Letzte Woche hatte ich noch ein 2006er 20" Stereo "Übergangsrad".
Die Sattelstütze war auf 8,5 herausgezogen.
Ich hatte zwar kurz gezweifelt, ob das 20" nicht doch ausreicht, 
aber es war mir doch zu hecklastig.
Der Dämpfer mußte auch auf 13 bar bei 93 kg aufgepumpt werden.
Jetzt reichen 10 bar. Die Gabel hat 6,5.
Rein optisch sieht das 20" vielleicht besser aus, aber kinematisch ist das 22" für mich doch besser.
Die "Eifreiheit" im Stehen zum Oberrohr bei 130 mm Federeinstellung ist noch gegeben. (94 cm Beinlänge)









Der 2007er-Rahmen ist am Übergang zum Sattelrohr zu erkennen.
Dort gibt es kein aufgeschschweißtes Übergangsformteil mehr,
sondern das Rohr kann durch ein besonderes Pressverfahren am Rohrende direkt mit dem Sattelrohr verschweißt werden.
Auch am Übergang Steuerkopfrohr nach unten gibt es diese gepressten Rohrverstärkungen.
Alle Anbauteile sind 2007.
Der verstellbare Pedalplattformbereich beim neuen Dämpfer 1-3 ist super.
Bei Klettern im Sitzen ist in der Stufe 2 kein Einsinken feststellbar.
Erst beim Wiegetritt im Stehen ist Bewegung im mm-Bereich feststellbar.
Das harmoniert prima mit dem gewöhnungsbedürftigen Terraqlogic-Feeling
der Talas x-Gabel.
Wenn man im Stand nur mal so den Lenker runterdrücken will ist die Gabel vollkommen blockiert. 
Das bedeutet beim Klettern und entlasteter Gabel kein Einfedern durch Körpergewicht.
Ich bin super zufrieden.
Auch wenn die 5 Monate Hinhaltetaktik hart waren.
Dafür soll es ja die Trikot-Hose-Kombination geben. (gestern bestellt)
mein Händler packt noch den neuen Sigma-Radcomputer drauf, der aber auch noch nicht lieferbar ist.


----------



## fatz (14. März 2007)

uuuhhh!!!!!!!!!!     das ist ja noch sauber!


----------



## aquarace (14. März 2007)

aquarace schrieb:


> So habe gerade mit Cube telefoniert...
> 
> hier wurde mir gesagt das mein Rad KW 14 kommt (vorraussichtlich)
> 
> ...



Moin....

So habe gerade meinen Händler angerufen um´neues zu erfahren.
Da sagt er doch glatt ich soll vorbeikommen und mein rad abholen.
Juuhuuuu!
Verstehen tu ich das zar jetzt nicht erst heist es die Rahemn sind noch in Asien und jetzt ist es schon da,aber Sch... drauf es ist da und es kann losgehen!

Gruß
Andy
P.S. Ich glaub ich brauch Urlaub


----------



## Bond007 (14. März 2007)

Sehr schönes Stereo, meine Glückwünsche...allzeit viel Spaß beim Geländeheizen!!  
Wobei ich an der Rahmenoptik und den beschriebenen Stellen im Vergleich zu meinem Stereo keine signifikanten Unterschiede feststellen kann, desweg´n gfällt mir mein´s genauso.


----------



## E=MC² (14. März 2007)

Glückwunsch!

Hättest du auch was anderes als Trikot-Hose-Kombi nehmen können?


----------



## Dot (14. März 2007)

TOP! Sieht sehr schön aus.


----------



## Zwillinge2007 (14. März 2007)

4x4 schrieb:


> So, endlich isses da, mein 22" Louise.
> Letzte Woche hatte ich noch ein 2006er 20" Stereo "Übergangsrad".
> Die Sattelstütze war auf 8,5 herausgezogen.
> Ich hatte zwar kurz gezweifelt, ob das 20" nicht doch ausreicht,
> ...



Grüß dich 
Bekommst du das Trikot von deinem Händler oder von Cube selber?
Warte auch schon lange auf mein Stereo auser das der Termien immer weiter nach hinten verschoben wird passiert nichts.


----------



## ICD10 (14. März 2007)

@ 4x4: wie groß bist Du denn ?


----------



## 4x4 (14. März 2007)

Ich bin 191 cam lang.
Aber entscheident ist die Beinlänge.
Leider gibt es kein 21".

Ich hab´s heute übrigens schon richtig rangenommen und mächtig eingesaut.
Das tolle Schutzblech ist auch schon ab.
Beim ersten Mal hat ein Stein im Profil den Befestigungs-Schnellbinder abgerissen
und das Teil hing auf halb-8.
Heute hingen laufend Äste zwischen Rad und Plastik und in einer Schotterstrecke hat sich wieder unter unangenehmen Geräuschen ein Stein durchgequält.
Zwischen Plastik und Reifen sind max. 2-3 mm. Das ist zu wenig.
Die Optik fand ich auch ziemlich klobig.

Deshalb hab ich`s gemacht wie Fatz.
Schlauchstück abgeschnitten und mit einem Kabelbinder in der am RP23 
dafür vorgesehenen Nut befestigt, perfekt und man sieht`s kaum.

Außerdem wiegt der Plastikschrott 60,5 g.
Die Lösung ist bestimmt 40 g leichter.

Gute Idee Fatz.


----------



## 4x4 (14. März 2007)

Mein Händler hat bestimmt 3 Stereos bekommen.
Aber ich glaube er hat sie auch als "Vororder" schon im Okt. bestellt.

Die Klamottenkombination wurde mir von Cube angeboten.
Nach Alternativen hab ich nicht gefragt und brauch ich auch nicht.
Es sind die Original Cubeteile, die sehr hochwertig sind.
Die findet man auf der HP.
Bestellt und ausgesucht hab ich die Sachen natürlich bei meinem Händler,
über den ich die sie auch bekomme.

Der Computer wird wohl auch in Taiwan zusammengeschweißt.
Der sollte ja auch im Januar lieferbar sein, jetzt März, mal sehen...........

http://www.sigmasport.com/de/produkte/bikecomputer/topline_wireless/bc2006_mhr/


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fatz (15. März 2007)

4x4 schrieb:


> Gute Idee Fatz.



danke fuer die bluemchen


----------



## rip74 (15. März 2007)

@ 4x4

hast du vielleicht auch ein foto von der fatz´schen lösung?

lg Dieter


----------



## fatz (15. März 2007)

ich haette gemeint ich haette das schon mal gepostet, aber ich find's grad selber nimmer.
ich schau mal ob ich daheim das bild noch hab.........

ach ja falls einer, warum auch immer, so ein minischutzblech haben will ich haette noch
zwei im angebot ;-) (edit: die cube dinger mein ich)


----------



## Spectrum (15. März 2007)

hi leute... hier der post von fatz
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=250175
... ich muß leider noch 3 wochen warten auf mein stereo... ich hoffe es bleibt dabei
VG spectrum


----------



## MT8-VR6 (16. März 2007)

habe ja seit gestern mein stero!

verrät mir jemand wie ich die bilder auf max. 60 kb bekomme damit ich sie mal posten kann?


----------



## Spectrum (16. März 2007)

...in milky green?
hat mal jemand ein bild von ´nem milky greenen stereo in natura? 
nicht nur die webseitenpix?


----------



## Bierkiste (17. März 2007)

Hab gestern mein Stereo Rahmenkit in milkygreen abgeholt und Schlag Mitternacht wars dann auch fertig aufgebaut  

Dieses milchgrün sieht aus, als könnte es im Dunkeln leuchten! Von der allg. Lackierungsqualität bin ich aber nicht so angetan, da das später lackierte weißgrün tw nicht richtig abgesetzt ist und quasi in die Grünfläche reinläuft (Grünflächen bitte nicht betreten). Sind aber nur Kleinigkeiten, welche erst beim genauen Hinsehen auffallen. Und nach der Wartezeit wollte ich den Rahmen NICHT gleich wieder reklamieren und weiterwarten.. Ich bin doch nicht blöd.


Jetzt hol ich noch meinen alten manitou swinger 3-way und der Fox wird weich(en), danach ab zur Ausfahrt.

Bilder kann ich leider erst Montag machen..


Sascha


----------



## rip74 (18. März 2007)

Spectrum schrieb:


> hi leute... hier der post von fatz
> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=250175
> ... ich muß leider noch 3 wochen warten auf mein stereo... ich hoffe es bleibt dabei
> VG spectrum



Dank !!!


----------



## Bierkiste (20. März 2007)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Spectrum (20. März 2007)

uaaaahhhhh... geil... wenn ich das milchgrün so sehe kann ich es entgültig kaum noch erwarten. In KW14 soll auch mein Rahmenkit in milchgrün kommen.
Herzlichen Glückwunsch zu Deinem Rad und allzeit gute... 
VG Spectrum


----------



## Zwillinge2007 (20. März 2007)

Nur Geil das Bike ich hoffe mein Rad Dealer ruf mich diese Woche auch noch an und sagt das Bike ist da.
Dir viel Spaß mit deinem Bike aber ich glaub damit ist der Spaß Garantiert.


----------



## Bond007 (20. März 2007)

...das 1. *reale Stereo in dem Milky* - des regt mich jetza scho sehr auf, warum´s die Farbe net scho im letzten Jahr geben hat - nicht das mir mein titan nimmer gefallen würde, aber im Vergleich zum milky sieht´s einfach fader aus!   
Wünsch Dir allzeit viel Spaß beim Trailen oder wo´s sonst hingeh´n wird!!


----------



## E=MC² (20. März 2007)

Glückwunsch und viel Spaß damit
Schaut richtig gut aus, selbst wenn mir das dunkle milchige weiß nicht ganz zusagt.


----------



## Bierkiste (20. März 2007)

Danke, danke.

War gestern zur ersten halbwegs richtigen Ausfahrt und hab mal wieder gut Spaß gehabt!

Durch die FW-Verstellung der Minute von 140 - 110mm + die Plattform des rp23 ist man bei Steigungen >25% noch gut dabei, und runterzu tun 140mm vorn und 130mm hinten ihr Übriges.

Verarbeitung ist bis auf angesprochene Lackierung top!
EDIT: Die Flaschenhalteranschraubung ist ne glatte Fehlkonstruktion - die Flasche schlägt an der Dämpferaufnahme an. Sieht man gut auf dem ersten Foto, daß die Flasche ca. 2cm vor dem Halterende "steckenbleibt". Zwar nur ein marginales Problem, aber schon ein wenig ärgerlich..
Und unters Unterrohr kommt mir keine Flasche. Ne!


parts sind:
Minute Elite SPV
XT Umwerfer E-type
Hollowtech II XT Kurbel
x.9 Schaltwerk
x.9 Trigger
PG970; PC970
LRS DT XR4.2D mit XT-Naben und Schwalbe Albert
Hayes HFX9
Selle Italia SLR T1
Syntace F99
Easton MonkeyLite XC

Rahmenkit Stereo 18" milkygreen mit Fox rp23 (bzw swinger 3-way wenn denn die Laufbuchsen kommen)
alles selbstaufgebaut  


Sascha

PS: Das milchige weiß kommt mir immernoch so vor, als würde es im Dunkeln leuchten, habs nachts aber mehrmals kontrolliert - leuchtet doch nicht.


----------



## rip74 (20. März 2007)

Das ist ja das mega Neonteil erinnert mich irgendwie an die 80er Jahre!  

Hast du dazu auch noch grell gelbe Schnürsenkel und einen leuchtroten Winbreaker?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bikesurfer (20. März 2007)

Hey, verstehe die ganze Hysterie mit den Lieferfristen nicht.
Habe mein Stereo Rahmenkit im Oktober bestellt und
"schwupss",heute war Er schon bei mir Zuhause.


----------



## fatz (21. März 2007)

ich versteh das ganze auch nicht. letztes jahr sind die ersten mitte juli gekommen......


----------



## Wachtendonker (21. März 2007)

Moin,

schöne Farbe!! 

Montage meines Stereo diese KW (laut Cube), mal schauen ob es diese Woche noch beim Händler ankommt!!

MfG
Michael


----------



## MT8-VR6 (21. März 2007)

also ich war wie gesagt donnerstags im shop und habe mein stero louise 18" 1 woche später abgeholt!!

würde gerne fotos reinstellen weiß aber noch nicht wie ich die hier reinstellen soll weil er mir sagt max. 60 kb....

tipps?


----------



## fatz (21. März 2007)

auf passende groesse skalieren (800 breit reicht) und im zeifel noch die kompression beim
jpeg hoeher waehlen


----------



## Bierkiste (21. März 2007)

Oder den Kram bei imageshack hochladen und als Grafiklink hier reinstellen..

@bikesurfer: Versteh ich auch net, im September bestellt und ruckzuck letzte Woche schon da gewesen..

@rip74: Windbreaker ja, Schnürsenkel nein - aber gute Idee!


----------



## MT8-VR6 (21. März 2007)

http://img177.imageshack.us/img177/5964/pict1595ht4.jpg

http://img242.imageshack.us/img242/7723/pict1596su1.jpg

http://img177.imageshack.us/img177/1243/pict1597om3.jpg

so bitteschön!

1 woche lieferzeit


----------



## fatz (21. März 2007)

Bierkiste schrieb:


> @rip74: Windbreaker ja, Schnürsenkel nein - aber gute Idee!


foto!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Manuel79 (21. März 2007)

Könnt echt froh sein... mein Händler hier in Giessen bekommt die neuen Stereos scheinbar erst im April... zumindestens hat er das auf meine email geantwortet. Stand am We vor dem Store und wollte es nicht glauben.... aber ist wirklich so... Naja, kann dann ja noch ein wenig mehr sparen und mehr in die Ausstattung stecken. Womit muss man denn so rechnen, wenn man komplett XT haben möchte und als Gabel die Rock Shox?

Manuel


----------



## Bond007 (21. März 2007)

Manuel79 schrieb:


> Womit muss man denn so rechnen, wenn man komplett XT haben möchte und als Gabel die Rock Shox?



Mahlzeit,

ich hab für mein *´06er-Stereo* (Ausstattung wie von Dir gepostet) ca. *2.300 Euronen* bezahlt...mußt mal hier im Cube-Forum nachsehen, da haben einige ihren Preis erwähnt. Kommt wirklich auf den Händler drauf an, wieviel Nachlaß er Dir gibt, wobei ich ehrlich glaube, dass diese nicht mehr so überragend sein werden, wenn das Stereo sich einer solch hohen Nachfrage erfreut.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Manuel79 (21. März 2007)

Tja, das denke ich gerade auch irgendwie..... . :-/

Solange es noch unter den 2400 liegt, bin ich ja froh... fahre das Gerät dann ja auch eine Weile. Danke aber für deine Info!!!! Dann schaue ich nochmal die Threads durch.. .


----------



## Freecastle (21. März 2007)

Soderle ..... endlich ist der erste Schritt geschafft. Die Kohle ist komplett zusammen gekratzt und die Bestellung bei meinem Händler eingegangen von mir. Allerdings kommt das Stereo (K18 schwarz) bei mir erst in KW 18. 
Hoffe das geht noch bissle schneller. Ist ja dann schon fast Hochsommer


----------



## Dot (21. März 2007)

@ Manuel 79

Ich zahle 2000â¬ fÃ¼r das Stereo K 18 mit RockShox Revelation, Komplett - XT, Laufradsatz: XT - Nabe, XR 5.1 disc.

Finde, das ist ein super Preis. Ach so, ne Klingel und ein Flaschenhalter mit Flasche ist auch noch mit dabei... .


----------



## swatch-team (22. März 2007)

Servus

war heute mal wieder bei meinem Händler - und sie da zwei stereos stehn da
  eines in 18 Zoll Farbe Titan Ausstattung K24 - und eines in 20 Zoll Black Ausstattung Louise


also alle die nicht solange warten wollen - der Laden heißt JuMa Zweiräder -  ist in 63811 Glattbach - das  sind so ungefähr 40 kilometer von Frankfurt am Main


habe 2006 mein stereo im Januar dort bestellt und im Juli erst bekommen - 
vielleicht hilft das dem ein oder anderen hier - das die warterei nicht auch solang wird


achja für mich springt da nichts raus - bevor da irgendwelche blöden sprüche kommen


----------



## Bierkiste (22. März 2007)

So, hier nochmal mit Schnee im Hintergrund, ich denke, daß der Kontrast (weiß <-> milchiggrün) ein wenig besser rauskommt:








Sascha


----------



## fatz (22. März 2007)

hu! das leuchtet ja fast!


----------



## rip74 (22. März 2007)

fatz schrieb:


> hu! das leuchtet ja fast!



wie fast...????

AUGENSCHMERZEN !!!!!!!  =>  Sonnenbrillenzeit


----------



## Freecastle (22. März 2007)

Also wäre das hellgrün ein richtiges weiss, dann würde es glaube richtig geil kommen. Da es aber ein recht heftiges (und auch ein komisches) hellgrün ist, würde ich mich nach kürzester Zeit dran stören. Aber das sieht ja zum Glück jeder anders. Aber trotzdem schön solche grellen Bikes auf der Strecke zu sehen ..... Glückwunsch dir jedenfalls zu deinem Stereo !!!!


----------



## E=MC² (22. März 2007)

@freecastle: Sehe ich genauso


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Manuel79 (22. März 2007)

Dot schrieb:


> @ Manuel 79
> 
> Ich zahle 2000 für das Stereo K 18 mit RockShox Revelation, Komplett - XT, Laufradsatz: XT - Nabe, XR 5.1 disc.
> 
> Finde, das ist ein super Preis. Ach so, ne Klingel und ein Flaschenhalter mit Flasche ist auch noch mit dabei... .



Das ist definitiv mehr als ein Hammer Preis!!! Sehr gut! Gratuliere.. Mich würde ja noch reizen, die Schaltung, einzige LX- Komponente, gegen eine XT auszutauschen. Macht das Sinn?

Danke dir!


----------



## Schorni (22. März 2007)

Hallo,

heute habe ich von dem Händler meines Vertrauens erfahren, dass Lagerprobeleme beim Hinterbau des Stereo auftreten würden und er mir somit von der Anschaffung eines Stereos erst einmal abgeraten hat. In wie weit ist diese Aussage richtig, hat jemand von euch diesbezüglich schon erfahrungen gemacht? Habe schon überlegt mir alternativ ein Stumpjumper FSR Expert zuzulegen.

Gruß
Frank


----------



## r19andre (22. März 2007)

Hi,
was verkauft der Händler denn sonst noch ausser Cube?
Vielleicht will er nur schneller was verkaufen wenn er keine Stereos vorrätig hat.?hmmm
Habe jedenfalls keine Probs. Allerdings zeigt mein Tacho erst ca.600km

Andre


----------



## Bond007 (22. März 2007)

Schorni schrieb:


> heute habe ich von dem Händler meines Vertrauens erfahren, dass Lagerprobeleme beim Hinterbau des Stereo auftreten würden...



Bei meinem Stereo gab´s auch ein Problem: Kurz bevor ich´s damals abholen wollte, wurde ich in Kenntnis gesetzt, das am Hinterbau irgendwas *gebrochen* wäre und die einzigste Möglichkeit wäre, ohne nochmals eine längere Wartezeit in Kauf nehmen zu müssen, die Rücksendung des defekten Hinterbaus an Cube abzuwarten, bis die Reparatur erfolgen würde.  
Zum Glück dauerte die ganze Aktion nur eine knappe Woche...ist ja in der Relation zu manchen hier genannten Zeiträumen eine Wohltat.


----------



## Dot (22. März 2007)

Erklärt das jetzt die angeblichen Lagerprobleme???


----------



## Bond007 (23. März 2007)

Dot schrieb:


> Erklärt das jetzt die angeblichen Lagerprobleme???



Kann ich Dir ehrlich gesagt nicht beantworten - hatte mich auch damit mehr auf die Sache meines Vorposter´s bezogen, da er von dem *Hinterbau beim Stereo* sprach und sich dies eben in meinem Fall so ergab.
Aber es gibt hier doch einen *eigenen Thread für die Lagerprobleme* - schon mal dort nachgesehen!?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ICD10 (23. März 2007)

@Hörmann: Habe eben dein Foto angeschaut. Hattest Du Schwierigkeiten die Halterung für die Luftpumpe unter den Flaschenhalter zu montieren. an meiner stereo-Pumpe-Flaschenhalter-Kombination ist das (auch mit langen Schrauben) echt ein Problem. Könntest Du mal ein Detailfoto reinstellen?

Merci im Voraus
Andreas


----------



## E=MC² (23. März 2007)

Mein Händler meint, ihm ist nichts von etwaigen Problemen mit dem Hinterbau bekannt.

 P.S.: Mein Stereo soll entweder KW 13 oder KW 14 kommen, also wieder 2 Wochen später


----------



## Dot (23. März 2007)

Oh, oh, dann richte ich mich mal auf KW 17 oder 18 ein... . Ab wann gibt es Entschädigungspakete?


----------



## E=MC² (23. März 2007)

Mir hat mein Händler schon bei meinem letzten Anruf vor 2 Wochen eines zugesagt...


----------



## Soldi (23. März 2007)

So,
steig mal auch hier ein. Und muss gleich mal meinen Frust loswerden! Nachdem mein Rennrad (Cube Agree)  2002 innerhalb von 4 Wochen geliefert wurde klappt es diesmal nicht so ganz. Bestellt hab ich mein Stereo Louise eine Woche vor Weihnachten, Liefertermin angegeben mitte Februar, Lieferverzögerung 2 Wochen, zwischenzeitlich wird der Liefertermin von Woche zu Woche weiter geschoben.
*SO NICHT LIEBE LEUTS VON CUBE!!!*
Wenn der Liefertermin Aufgrund von Problemen verschoben werden muss kann ich das verstehen, aber Seine Kunden sollte man nicht verarschen! 
Aufgrund meiner Erfahrungen will ich allen, die ein Stereo bestellt haben nicht so  viel Hoffnung auf den zugesagten Liefertermin machen!


----------



## hoerman2201 (23. März 2007)

ICD10 schrieb:


> @Hörmann: Habe eben dein Foto angeschaut. Hattest Du Schwierigkeiten die Halterung für die Luftpumpe unter den Flaschenhalter zu montieren. an meiner stereo-Pumpe-Flaschenhalter-Kombination ist das (auch mit langen Schrauben) echt ein Problem. Könntest Du mal ein Detailfoto reinstellen?
> 
> Merci im Voraus
> Andreas




hai andreas, foto folgt bei gelegenheit 
habe bei mir den letzten doppelhalter wo die züge am rohr mit befestigt sind, entfernt . andernfalls hätte es bei mir auch nicht geklappt. den halter hab ich durch einen kabelbinder ersetzt. 

v.g. 
sören


----------



## E=MC² (23. März 2007)

Soldi schrieb:


> Wenn der Liefertermin Aufgrund von Problemen verschoben werden muss kann ich das verstehen, aber Seine Kunden sollte man nicht verarschen!



Da muss ich dir leider zustimmen, ist bei mir ja das gleiche.
Erst hieß es, das Bike sei verschickt, und 'ne Woche später, es sei noch nicht einmal montiert.


----------



## Dot (23. März 2007)

Nun ja, das komische daran ist ja, dass es hier im Forum immer mal wieder Leute gibt, bei denen das mit dem Liefertermin geklappt hat bzw. die das Rad sogar früher hatten, als es ursprünglich geplant war. Als ich vor knapp 5 Wochen zum Probefahren kommen sollte, hieß es zwei Tage zuvor von meinem Händler: "In dieser Woche bekomme ich ein 18er rein (laut Cube), dann kannst du eine Runde zur Probe drehen." Da dachte ich dann auch, dass das nie was wird, da ich die Lieferproblematik ja kannte, allerdings kam das Stereo dann tatsächlich in dieser Woche und ich konnte zur Probe fahren bzw. der Kunde konnte sein Bike pünktlich abholen. Insofern will ich mich mal überraschen lassen, ob es bei meinem Liefertermin bleibt oder nicht.


----------



## ICD10 (23. März 2007)

hoerman2201 schrieb:


> hai andreas, foto folgt bei gelegenheit
> habe bei mir den letzten doppelhalter wo die züge am rohr mit befestigt sind, entfernt . andernfalls hätte es bei mir auch nicht geklappt. den halter hab ich durch einen kabelbinder ersetzt.
> 
> v.g.
> sören



Danke, das hab ich kapiert. Foto ist nicht mehr nötig.
Gruß
Andreas


----------



## Boogeyman (24. März 2007)

Ich war heute auch bei einem Cube-Händler, da ich mich für das Stereo K18 interessiere. In schwarz würde es Anfang/Ende April da sein, in milky-green End Mai.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## barnie123 (24. März 2007)

hoerman2201 schrieb:


> weil mir mit 1,80 und 85 cm schrittlänge das stereo in manchen steilen passagen doch sehr klein vorkommt( überschlagsgefühl ) , und ich beim hardtail nen 20" rahmen fahre. die stütze ist bei mir auf skala 8 . kann aber auch an der revelation liegen, die ich sehr weich abgestimmt habe.
> aber wenn du bei der größe auch nur nen 18" fährst, passt das bei mir ja doch. bin nämlich kein 20er zur probe gefahren.
> 
> danke
> ...





Dot schrieb:


> Größe: 1,84 m, Schrittlänge: 89 cm.
> 
> Beim 20er ist der Abstand zwischen mir und dem Oberrohr gerade mal 2 cm und das ist definitiv zu gefährlich. Das 18er passt überraschenderweise sehr gut. Die Sattelstütze ist nicht mal sooooo weit rausgefahren (Glaube bei 7,5 auf der Skala). Warum fragst du?



@Dot
@hoerman2201

Hallo Ihr Zwei,
ich würde mich eigentlich fürs 20" entscheiden, da ich heute ein 18" K24 Probe gefahren bin und die Stütze auf 11 (soweit ich mich erinnere) hatte. Leider hat der Händler kein 20" da.
Nun bin ich durch Dot etwas verwirrt, da ich die gleichen Maße habe aber auch ähnlich wie Hoerman denke es ist ein wenig klein.

Bernd


----------



## Dot (24. März 2007)

Mmh, wie gesagt, ich fand ein 20er am Rande dessen, was geht und da ich nur 1,5 cm zwischen mir und dem Oberrohr hatte (Ist mir für die Familienplanung einfach zu gefährlich) bzw. das 18er besser passte, habe ich mich für das 18er entschieden. Komisch, ich hatte den Sattel auf 8,5, bin ne halbe Stunde durch die Gegend damit und es war okay. 

Wir haben nunmal eine Größe, in der 19 Zoll ideal wäre. --> Im Zweifelsfalle (Speziell bei All Mountain) immer die kleinere Größe wählen. 

--> Will dich aber da jetzt nicht auf eine falsche Fährte locken. Für mich war´s okay, du musst das selbst wissen.


----------



## hoerman2201 (25. März 2007)

@ barnie123

seh ich wie Dot. denke auch, das ich mittlerweile mit dem 18 ganz gut fahre. im zweifelsfalle heißt es ja immer, wenn man(n) 
zwischen 2 größen ist :

für´s sportlichere das kleinere, für´s komfortablere das größere. wenn ich aber höre, daß beim 20 so wenig platz für´s gemächt ist, bleibt ja nur das 18 für mich. 
liegt vllt. aber auch daran, daß ich noch nie das 20 stereo gefahren bin. 

v.g.
hoerman


----------



## aquarace (25. März 2007)

Moin zusammen,

also ich wäre von den Körpermaßen normal ein 18" Kandidat.
Da das Stereo aber sehr hoch baut und ich beim  Probefahren mit dem 18"
genau nur 1cm zwischen Oberrohr und meinen E... hatte. wurde mir von allen Seiten das 16" empfohlen. Passt wesentlich besser.

Gruß
Andy


----------



## Dot (25. März 2007)

Im Grunde wie bei mir, nur, dass es sich zwischen den Größen 16 und 18 entschied.


----------



## barnie123 (25. März 2007)

Ich sag mal vorerst Danke wegen der Grösse...
... und werd als nächstes mal genauer auf meine Oberrohr-Renten-Distanz schauen  
vielleicht bekommt der Händler ja doch noch ein 20er.

Bernd


----------



## Boogeyman (25. März 2007)

Olá zusammen,

ich habe bei 1,87m eine Schrittlänge von 88cm. Mein Händler meinte, ich bräuchte ein 20"-Rad. Mir kam es dann aber doch sehr hoch vor. Auf meine Distanz zum Oberrohr habe ich nicht geachtet. Wäre für mich auch ein 18" besser?

Derzeit fahre ich ein Hardtail, also eher sportlich.

Besten Dank
Boogeyman


----------



## E=MC² (25. März 2007)

aquarace schrieb:


> Moin zusammen,
> 
> also ich wäre von den Körpermaßen normal ein 18" Kandidat.
> Da das Stereo aber sehr hoch baut und ich beim  Probefahren mit dem 18"
> ...



Was sind deine Maße?


----------



## barnie123 (25. März 2007)

Ich hätt da noch gerne Eure Meinung zur Ausstattungsvariante Stereo K24 (oder bin ich hier off topic ):

ich hege mich mit dem K24 Gedanken...aus folgenden Gründen:

Sram Schaltung:
+ knackig und präzise
- habe gehört das x9 Schaltwerk ist beim Sturz nicht sehr robust? (xO ist mir aber zu teuer)

Oro Bremse:
+ Präziser Druckpunkt (die Luise war mir im Geschäft zu weich)
- ?

Manitou Gabel:
+ Infinite Travel Adjust (IT) hat mich begeistert
- ich bilde mir immer noch ein die Fox Talas X haben zu müssen, damit sie mir die Spielerei abnimmt

Farbe:
- orginal in titan aber ich hätts gerne in schwarz (mal schaun obs geht)

so... durch die minus punkte denke ich ab und zu eine Variante Luise mit der ORO24 oder eine K24 in schwarz mit der Talas zu nehmen. Kann mir noch jemand folgen ?

die Originalzusammenstellung zu modifizieren ist glaub ich nicht so einfach oder?
Auf ein echtes Custom wollte ich nicht gehen (Preis?, Aufwand?)

im voraus vielen Dank und geht schonend mit mir um ich lerne noch  



Bernd


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## aquarace (25. März 2007)

E=MC² schrieb:


> Was sind deine Maße?



175cm
82cm


----------



## hoerman2201 (25. März 2007)

aquarace schrieb:


> 175cm
> 82cm



oha, na dann bin ich bei 180 und 85er schrittlänge ja doch bestens bedient mit meinem 18" er rahmen.


----------



## Dot (26. März 2007)

> Ich hätt da noch gerne Eure Meinung zur Ausstattungsvariante Stereo K24 ...



Die Modifzierung ist natürlich möglich und bei kleineren Sachen ist da meistens auch kein großer Preisaufschlag seitens der Händler mit drin.

Zu deinen Ausstattungsdingen... ich erzähl dir mal meine Geschichte (versuche es kurz zu halten...)  

Also,... ich wollte ursprünglich ein Stereo K24 mit der FOX Talas X, XT-komplett und mit ner 203er Scheibe vorne. So weit so gut, ich bin also zum Händler und habe die Wünsche geäußert. Der hat mich dann aber wieder ein bisschen auf den Boden der Tatsachen runter geholt und mir zur K18 geraten, da die wenigen Modifikationen der K24 nur den Preis fett machen, aber ansonsten vernachlässigbar sind. Bei der Gabel war es ähnlich. Die FOX ist ne tolle Gabel, aber mit der Revelation fahrste billiger (Hat z.B. nicht den üblen FOX-SERVICE, den du machen musst, obwohl nichts vorliegt und für den du ganz schön viel zahlst!) und sie ist nahezu ebenbürdig (-->  und der Poplochebel ist erste Sahne!!!)

Im Endeffekt habe ich nun ein K18 bestellt mit XT-Komplett etc. (Siehe Profil). 

Was ich damit sagen will.... Brauchst du die ganzen Extras oder täte es ein normales K18 nicht auch???

Das soll nicht vorwurfsvoll sein, sondern du solltest es einfach mal überdenken, denn 300 - 400  weniger sind nie zu verachten.


----------



## Bond007 (26. März 2007)

Dot schrieb:


> ...mit der Revelation fahrste billiger (Hat z.B. nicht den üblen FOX-SERVICE, den du machen musst, obwohl nichts vorliegt und für den du ganz schön viel zahlst!) und sie ist nahezu ebenbürdig (-->  und der Poplochebel ist erste Sahne!!!)
> Im Endeffekt habe ich nun ein K18 bestellt mit XT-Komplett etc. (Siehe Profil).



Mein Händler riet mir genau das Gleiche wie Dir, daher entschied ich mich auch für die billigere Variante mit der Revelation-Gabel und bereu die Wahl bis heute keinesfalls...langt selbst für´s anspruchsvolle Biken in allen Lagen!  
Den FOX-Service find ich allerdings arg übertrieben!


----------



## Boogeyman (26. März 2007)

Ich war auch bei meinem Händler wegen der Entscheidung K18 oder Louise. Auch er hat mir zu K18 geraten, da die Komponenten meist ebenbürtig sind und mann deswegen nicht 300  - 500  mehr zahlen muss. Lässt man überall XT verbauen, spart man sich ein Haufen Geld, bei gleicher Leistung!


----------



## niTTro (26. März 2007)

wenn ich euch richtig verstanden hab, dann würdet ihr ein auf jeden fall ein k18 nehmen ?!
für das k18 habe ich noch kein angebot allerdings habe ich bereits ein k24 titan für 2.350 angeboten bekommen und das black louise für 2.300 (anderer händler...)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wachtendonker (26. März 2007)

Hallo,

ich habe mich für ein K24 entschieden! Für 2200  ! 

MfG
Michael


----------



## Boogeyman (26. März 2007)

niTTro schrieb:


> wenn ich euch richtig verstanden hab, dann würdet ihr ein auf jeden fall ein k18 nehmen ?!
> für das k18 habe ich noch kein angebot allerdings habe ich bereits ein k24 titan für 2.350 angeboten bekommen und das black louise für 2.300 (anderer händler...)



Ja, ich werde ein K18 nehmen.

Sind Deine Preise für die 2007 Modelle?? Das wäre ja wahnsinnig günstig.


----------



## niTTro (26. März 2007)

ja, waren alles 07er modelle.... 
würdestu auch bei den preisen ein k18 nehmen ???


----------



## Boogeyman (26. März 2007)

Das ist natürlich eine schwierige Entscheidung, da ich ziemlich genau den Listenpresise zahlen muss. Insofern kommt mir natürlich das K18 auch preislich sehr gelegen.

Bei Deinen Preisen bekommt man für den Listenpreis des K18 ja schon fast das Louise (zwar in schwarz). Den größten Teil des Aufpreises macht die FOX-Gabel aus, die ca. 500 mehr kostet als die Revelation, aber im letzten Test der "Mountain-Bike" maximal gleich gut wegkam. Die anderen unterschiedlichen Komponenten gegeben sich IMHO von der Qualität her nicht so viel, dass der Listenpreisunterschied gerechtfertigt wäre.

Ich wollte eigentlich auch die FOX Talas X haben, aber irgendwie schreckt mich der ganze Automatissmus der Gabel mittlerweile ab. Es gibt einfach Dinge, die können nicht automatisch funktionieren, sondern bedürfen einer manuellen Einstellung (ähnlich wie mit der automatischen Einstellung der Scheibenwischgeschwindigkeit - die funktioniert auch nie genau so, wie man es will )


----------



## niTTro (26. März 2007)

wie listenpreis ??? ich war jetzt schon bei zig händlern und die preise, die ich genannt habe, waren alle ohne handeln (vom händler genannt)...


----------



## Boogeyman (26. März 2007)

Nicht schlecht! Der offizielle Listenpreis für das Cube Stereo K18 ist 2199 , für das K24 2499  und für das Louise 2699 . So steht es zumindest auf der Preisliste in meinem Cube-Prospekt.


----------



## aquarace (26. März 2007)

also ich habe hart verhandelt un hab das Louise statt 2700,-- für 2400,- bekommen.
Das entspricht so ca. 10%


----------



## Dot (26. März 2007)

Habe es schon mal gepostet, aber bitte: Ohne Verhandlung, Stereo K18, voll XT,  Dt - Swiss Enduro - Laufräder für 2000.


----------



## barnie123 (26. März 2007)

Tauschen Eure Händler selbst oder bekommen die's dann Custom von Cube?
Ich hör immer nur die Oem Ausrede


----------



## Dot (26. März 2007)

Mein Händler hat gesagt, dass sie wegen der schlechten Lieferzeiten von Cube schauen, was sie an Land ziehen können und gegebenenfalls die fehlenden Parts selbst anbauen... Damit macht er zwar nicht mehr so viel Gewinn, aber immerhin springen dann nicht so viele Händler ab.

Zum Tauschen kann ich nur sagen, dass er bei gleichwertigen Dingen ohne Probleme tauscht...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MT8-VR6 (27. März 2007)

für mein stereo louise 2700 liste bezahlt aber noch tacho und schöne radschuhe umsonst dazu!


----------



## dawncore (27. März 2007)

Dot schrieb:


> Habe es schon mal gepostet, aber bitte: Ohne Verhandlung, Stereo K18, voll XT,  Dt - Swiss Enduro - Laufräder für 2000.



Das hört sich gut an, werde nachher mal bei meinem Händler vorbeischauen.

sind denn die Mavic Crossride Disc Laufräder und Naben zu empfehlen? Wie kann man sie auf Shimano Niveau einordnen?


----------



## r19andre (27. März 2007)

dawncore schrieb:


> sind denn die Mavic Crossride Disc Laufräder und Naben zu empfehlen? Wie kann man sie auf Shimano Niveau einordnen?



gar nicht, shimano ist nen Glückspiel. entweder halten die XT 6000km oder sie gehen wie bei mir nach 500km kaputt.

Ich finde mittlerweile gibts da keine Richtwerte mehr.
Fahre wenns machbar ist, nur noch Lager mit Industrielagern. Wenn kaputt, rausnehmen und erneuern.

schöne Grüße
Andre


----------



## ICD10 (27. März 2007)

Im Mountain-bike Magazin 04/07 ist das Stereo K18 mit DT XRC 180 ausgestattet. Kann mir bei Cube gut vorstellen, dass das auch so ausgeliefert wird, auch wenn´s auf der Homepage anders steht. Mein Stereo 07 wurde z.B. auch ohne weiteren Kommentar mit RP3 Dämpfer geliefert. Erst auf mein Nachhaken wurde gegen RP23 getauscht. Der ist übrigens mal richtig geil


----------



## E=MC² (27. März 2007)

ICD10 schrieb:


> Erst auf mein Nachhaken wurde gegen RP23 getauscht. Der ist übrigens mal richtig geil



Wie findest du den im Vergleich zum RP3?


----------



## barnie123 (27. März 2007)

Dot schrieb:


> Zum Tauschen kann ich nur sagen, dass er bei gleichwertigen Dingen ohne Probleme tauscht...



ich hoffe Du weisst was Du an deinem Fachhändler hast 

 Neid  Neid  Neid  


jetzt hätt ich gerne eine K24 mit ner Fox Talas RLC statt der Minute und weiss nicht wie ich die da rein bekomme 

Servicewüste Deutschland


----------



## ICD10 (27. März 2007)

Beim RP23 kann man die Propedaldämpfung kompett abstellen (geht beim RP3 nicht). Spricht dann super an. Bei aktivierter Propedaldämpfung (bei mir auf Stufe 2 von 3) ist kein Wippen mehr zu spüren. Bei max. Stufe bewegt sich dann gar nix mehr.
Bin voll zufrieden.


----------



## barnie123 (27. März 2007)

ICD10 schrieb:


> Im Mountain-bike Magazin 04/07 ist das Stereo K18 mit DT XRC 180 ausgestattet. Kann mir bei Cube gut vorstellen, dass das auch so ausgeliefert wird, auch wenn´s auf der Homepage anders steht. Mein Stereo 07 wurde z.B. auch ohne weiteren Kommentar mit RP3 Dämpfer geliefert. Erst auf mein Nachhaken wurde gegen RP23 getauscht. Der ist übrigens mal richtig geil



ich habe schon öfter in den tests festgestellt, daß die Bilder mit den Tabellen nicht konsistent sind und teilweise auch die getesteten Bikes nicht den Hersteller konfigurationen entsprechen.

@ICD10 hast Du das Exemplar vor dir? Ist das Bild das was im Text beschrieben ist?
wenn ja dann ruf ich morgen mal bei Cube an...

denn sollte es eine solche Kombination geben wäre das doch schlechthin eine super preis leistung oder?

kennt jemand den genauen unterschied zwischen der oro18 und der oro24 ausser der fehlenden Druckpunkt (aber kann ich die nicht von haus aus übers entlüften machen???)


----------



## ICD10 (27. März 2007)

jo. Bild und Text stimmen überein. Bei Daten und Ausstattung ist bei Naben und Feglen DT XRC 180 aufgeführt. Anders ist zudem, dass bei Schaltwerk "LX" steht. Vielleicht sparen sie so die Mehrkosten für die DT Laufräder wieder ein  

bzgl. Oro: die K24 hat glaub Carbongriffe. Müsste aber eigentlich auf der formula Homepage ersichtlich sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dot (27. März 2007)

Glaube die DT XTR 180 sind Standard. Deshalb habe ich das tauschen lassen, gegen stärkere Felgen.

Zur Oro K24: Ja, sind Carbongriffe und man kann den Abstand zwischen Bremsbelag und Bremsscheibe mit einem Rädchen verstellen. --> Braucht man eigentlich nicht, bei der K 18 ist das ganze mit einem Imbusschlüssel machbar. --> Einmal gemacht und es reicht. --> Bremsleistung soll die gleiche sein. 

@ Barnie 123: Mach deinem Händler Feuer unter dem Hintern. Die Minute ist ja wohl wirklich mit der FOX gleichwertig. Das muss gehen... Viel Erfolg.


----------



## Wachtendonker (29. März 2007)

Hallo,

ich warte immer noch! Irgendwie nervt das warten!!!!

Michael


----------



## Soldi (29. März 2007)

@Wachtendonker
Bei mit wurde der Liefertermin zwischenzeitlich 4x verschoben. Insgesamt schon eineinhalb Monate und bei Dir?


----------



## Wachtendonker (29. März 2007)

@ Soldi

vor Weihnachten bestellt! Kommt noch in 2006, kommt 1. oder 2. KW, oh doch erst ende Januar! Nein mitte Februar, schade es wird wohl ende Februar! Und nun Woche zu Woche! Letzte Woche sollte es bei Cube moniert  und ausgeliefert werden! Tja nun geht diese Woche dem Ende entgegen und ich habe immer noch kein Stereo, das wird wohl mein 1. und letztes Cube sein!!

MfG
Michael


----------



## Dot (29. März 2007)

Komisch, dass Cube da nicht nach dem Termin geht. Einige hier haben ihr Stereo ja schon früher bekommen. Na ja, die Hoffnung stirbt zuletzt und im Moment ist mein Liefertermin noch korrekt...


----------



## rip74 (29. März 2007)

hallo jungs!

bringt euch an der stelle relativ wenig, aber mir gehts genau gleich!
hab anfang jan. 07 bestellt:erst war mitte februar dann kw 13 angesagt aber vom rad ist nicht die spur zu sehen und ich glaub auch nicht daran.
vorm sommer hoffe ich wirds klappen, GA ist auch mit RR ganz gut - aber dann!

ich will mein stereo !!

@sebastian: gehts heuer wieder gleich weiter? oder habt ihr zwischenzeitlich was gegen eure lieferprobleme unternommen ?
wie wärs denn mit realistischen mitteilungen, die ihr dann auch einhalten könnt?

lg dieter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mario911 (29. März 2007)

Servus zusammen,

also ich glaub das wird heuer das gleiche Chaos wie letztes Jahr, hab meinen Stereo Rahmen am 28.12.06 bestellt und werde auch immer nur vertröstet. In meinem Fall nicht schlimm, ich hab ein Rad zum Fahren, aber es ist traurig, dass viele Leute dringend drauf warten. 
Vor allem finde ich es von Cube unfair den Kunden gegenüber ständig irgendwelche Termine zu nennen, anstatt einfach ehrlich zu sagen, was Sache ist. 
Vielleicht lesen die Cube Mitarbeiter das alles hier nicht nur, sondern nehmen es mal ernst und geben auch mal offen und ehrlich zu, wie die Situation ist, das würde ein sehr gutes Licht auf die Firma werfen.

Grüße aus München
Mario


----------



## RWE (30. März 2007)

Vor ca 4 Wochen hatte ich mein K18 bestellt und die freudige Mitteilung erhalten (auch hier gepostet) das mein Bike innerhalb der nächsten 14 Tage kommen soll, da mein Händler 2 im Oktober geordert hat. Eins davon war verkauft, das andere auf Verdacht.

Letzte Woche kam das erste, das zweite ist bis auf weiteres verschoben.
Gestern wurde mir die nächste Woche als Liefertermin genannt - Langsam könnt ich auch kotzen   

Werde mich mal mit einem Leserbrief an einige Mags wenden, vielleicht kann man so etwas Luft machen


----------



## Wachtendonker (30. März 2007)

Hallo,

das mit dem Brief ist eine Idee! Werde gleich mal bei meinem Händler anrufen! Mal schauen was der heute für Geschichten erzählt! Bei der Bestellung meinte Er nur : Lieferschwierigkeiten? Wir doch nicht!!!

MfG
Michael


----------



## westcab (30. März 2007)

hallo leidensbrüder und schwestern.

hab mein stereo in milkygreen (allein der name der farbe ist schon geil) ende februar bestellt. anfangs hieß es mitte april, danach die aussage: gibts nur in schwarz, ein paar tage später: mitte / ende april nur in titan, finally: anfang / mitte mai in dem milchgrün.
bin ja mal gespannt!

hab natürlich mein schickes AMS FR schon verkauft!

und muss mich jetzt mit einem geliehenen 4 Jahre alten Cannondale Gemini 900 durch die wälder quälen. Das trainiert: die schüssel hat locker 16kg.

und meinem händler kann ich kein vorwurf machen, da der sich echt reingehangen hat, aber von Cube auch pro Tag ca. 10 verschieden Infos erhalten hat.

Die Idee mit dem Brief find ich sehr gut. Sollte man da eine Voralge entwerfen, wo man nur noch Bestellung und vertröstete Liefertermiene einträgt, und die dann innerhalb weniger tage geballt an den service schicken.

die foren scheinen sie ja nicht zu lesen.

ICH WILL MEIN STEREO!

Die einzige Alternative wäre Fusion oder Liteville.
Sind doch aber preislich etwas abgehoben.

Greetz an alle wartenden!


----------



## Soldi (30. März 2007)

Komm eben von dem Händler meines Vetrauens.
Dem hat ne Mitarbeiterin von Cube hoch und heilig versprochen, dass das Rad heut montiert und am Montag von UPS zugestellt wird.
Ich wette nen Fuffy, dass es NICHT klappt, wer setzt dagegen?


----------



## rip74 (30. März 2007)

DAGEGEN SETZEN ?!? 

frag mal den SEBASTIAN !!!!


----------



## Dot (30. März 2007)

Das mit dem Brief finde ich ebenfalls ne gute Idee..., wer geht es an, wie sollen wir es angehen etc.?


----------



## boarderfk (30. März 2007)

Hallo zusammen,

vielleicht kann ich ja ein bischen für entwarnung sorgen:

Ich habe heute mein STEREO bekommen  

Das Teil ist der absolute Hammer!

Also das lange Warten hat sich absolut gelohnt!


----------



## Dot (30. März 2007)

Wann hast du bestellt und wann kam es?


----------



## Boogeyman (30. März 2007)

Ich bin heute auf einem 18" eine längere Runde Probe gefahren. Allerdings musste ich bei meiner Größe (1,87m, 88cm Beinlänge) den Sattel auf 8 Stellen, damit ich die richtige Höhe hatte. Somit saß ich für mein Empfinden etwas zu weit hinter der Tretachse. Allerdings hatte ich auch nur gute 4cm zwischen Oberrohr und Schritt. Bei einem 20" dürfte das dann nicht mehr passen, allerdings wäre dann die Sitzposition sicherlich um Einiges besser.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dot (30. März 2007)

Was willst du uns damit sagen bzw. uns fragen?


----------



## hoerman2201 (30. März 2007)

also auf 8 hab ich bei ner 85 schrittlänge meinen sattel auch


----------



## boarderfk (31. März 2007)

Bestellt habe ich das Stereo Anfang Januar!

Und wie gesagt, gekommen ist das Bike gestern


----------



## Boogeyman (31. März 2007)

Dot schrieb:


> Was willst du uns damit sagen bzw. uns fragen?



Ich wollte eigentlich nur meine Erfahrung zu der Diskussion von vor zwei Seiten mitteilen, da ich anscheinend auch zu denjenigen gehöre, denen ein 19" am besten passen würde.

Antworten wie die von hoerman2201 helfen mit schon etwas weiter, da er den Sattel auch sehr weiter oben hat und somit auch relativ weit hinter der Tretachse sitzt.


----------



## barnie123 (31. März 2007)

Boogeyman schrieb:


> Ich bin heute auf einem 18" eine längere Runde Probe gefahren. Allerdings musste ich bei meiner Größe (1,87m, 88cm Beinlänge) den Sattel auf 8 Stellen, damit ich die richtige Höhe hatte. Somit saß ich für mein Empfinden etwas zu weit hinter der Tretachse. Allerdings hatte ich auch nur gute 4cm zwischen Oberrohr und Schritt. Bei einem 20" dürfte das dann nicht mehr passen, allerdings wäre dann die Sitzposition sicherlich um Einiges besser.



Ja ja so gings mir auch.  

ich bin 1,84 mit 89er Schritt (ohne Schuhe)

Und letztendlich hatte ich dann die Möglichkeit beide direkt nacheinander zu testen. Also einmal 18" dann 20" dann 18" und...  
Beide Sattel waren in der gleichen absoluten Höhe. Einer ca 4 der andere 10

Mein Gefühl:
auf dem 18er sass ich auf Anhieb gut drauf könnte mir vorstellen den Sattel ein wenig mehr nach hinten als mittig montieren zu müssen. Oder; einen minimal längeren Vorbau zu nehmen, ich denke aber nach wirklichem Gebrauch (hab leider noch keins ) passt das dann schon.

auf dem 20er sass ich auch auf Anhieb gut drauf dachte aber gleich an so etwas wie LKW oder Schlachtschiff . Spass beiseite nach ca 3min fahrzeit hatte ich eher das Gefühl das der 20er nicht mehr so das optimum ist.

Meine Meinung:

es wurde auch so schon mehrfach hier im thread gesagt: der 18er die sportliche variante. der 20er die Tourenvariante (aber Stereo ist meiner Meinung nach kein RR)

Meine Entscheidung 18er 

Mein Kommentar:
ist das mit dem weiter hinten denn wirklich so 
es ist doch der Winkel vom Sattelrohr gleich und der Hinterbau auch. Es sind doch nur 2" mehr Sattelrohr um die Sattelstütze bezogen auf Tretlager und hinterbau


----------



## Boogeyman (31. März 2007)

Ich hatte auch gerade die Möglichkeit ein 18" und ein 20" nacheinander zu fahren. Der horizontale Abstand zwischen Tretlager und Sattel/Sattelrohr-Punkt ist in etwa der Geiche. Irgendwie habe ich mich allerdings auf dem 20" wohler gefühlt. Deshalb ist es bei mir gerade ein schwarzes Stereo K18 20" in schwarz geworden. Die Farbe Milky-Green fand ich in natura nicht wirklich schön.

Du hast aber eigentlich bzgl. des "weiter hinten" recht.


----------



## RWE (31. März 2007)

@all
Bezüglich des Briefes würde ich mich gerne anbieten, fahre jedoch heute in den Urlaub für eine Woche (und gestern rief mein Händler an - in der kommenden Woche soll mein Bike kommen  )

Schreibt jemand was für alle ?


----------



## Adelegg-Biker (31. März 2007)

Hallo miteinander!

Ich habe in letzter Zeit dieses Forum nur passiv genutzt. Jetzt wolte ich mal mitreden und habe mich angemeldet.

Letzte Woche bin ich ein Stereo K24 in 18" und 20" Probe gefahren. Ich weiß allerdings nicht recht, welche Größe besser ist. Ich bin 1,87m groß und meine Schrittlänge ist ca. 90cm. Allerdings wird es beim 20" im Stehen mit dem Oberrohr schon knapp. Ansonsten hab ich mich schon wohlgefühlt. Der Händler hat mir allerdings mehr zum 18" geraten. Wer hat vergleichbare Maße und kann mir weiterhelfen.

Zum Thema Lieferprobleme:
Mein Händler hat Stereos (black, titanium anodized und milky green) bereits letztes Jahr im Oktober bestellt. Vor eineinhalb Wochen sind dann die ersten titanium anodized gekommen. Beim Rest ist der Liefertermin ungewiss....


----------



## Freecastle (31. März 2007)

@ Adelegg-Biker

Hallo in der Community,

also ich bin 1,92 und es sind ca. 90 cm Schrittlänge .... beim Stereo in 20" sind es aber immer noch knapp 3-4 cm Klötenfreiheit  
Und auch vom Fahrgefühl hat es mir besser gefallen als das 18" 

Deshalb ist meine Wahl gefallen. Soll ENDE April bei meinem Händler eintreffen !!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## flyingstereo (31. März 2007)

Zum allgemeinen "zu-weit-hinten" Sitzen:
Fahre mit 1,93 ein 22er Stereo. Damit das Knielot passt hab ich an der Syntace P6 einfach die Sattelaufnahme umgedreht! Kann jeder machen und man sitzt wieder "normal" drauf....

Grüße


----------



## hoerman2201 (31. März 2007)

flyingstereo schrieb:


> Zum allgemeinen "zu-weit-hinten" Sitzen:
> Fahre mit 1,93 ein 22er Stereo. Damit das Knielot passt hab ich an der Syntace P6 einfach die Sattelaufnahme umgedreht! Kann jeder machen und man sitzt wieder "normal" drauf....
> 
> Grüße



sattelaufnahme umgedreht, heißt die zahlen nach vorne, oder ?
weil ´genau das hab ich auch gemacht )


----------



## Boogeyman (1. April 2007)

@Adelegg-Biker: Wie schon geschrieben, habe ich (1,87m, 88cm Schrittlänge) mich für das 20" entschieden, zu dem mir auch mein Händler geraten hat.


----------



## E=MC² (1. April 2007)

boarderfk schrieb:


> Bestellt habe ich das Stereo Anfang Januar!
> 
> Und wie gesagt, gekommen ist das Bike gestern



Ist bei dir der RP 3 oder RP23 verbaut?

Bilder wären auch toll!


----------



## MT8-VR6 (1. April 2007)

bei meinem ist rp23 verbaut!

mitte märz bestellt 1 woche später da...!

mal ne andere frage:

ich bin am überlegen den lenker kürzen zu lassen da er mir irgendwie zu breit ist!

hat da jemand ähnliche "probleme" oder klappts bei euch?


----------



## Bond007 (1. April 2007)

Nachdem ja leider sehr viele *negative Statements* hier gepostet werden, wollt ich mal ein paar *nette Worte* über mein ´06er-Stereo erwähnen!  
Meine letzte Fahrt fand vor über 6 Monaten statt, seitdem stand´s nur im (warmen) Keller rum...aber nachdem´s heut einfach *perfektes Wetter* gab und ich meine Erkältung sogut wie überwunden hab, startete ich in meine *Bikesaison 2007*!   
Bis auf zwei durch die äußerst lange Standzeit bedingte "Fast-Plattfüsse" funzte an meinem Stereo *alles einwandfrei*, kein Knacken, Schleifen, Rattern der Schaltung/Kette...wie am 1. Tag, als ich´s beim Händler abholte!
 
Ich hoffe natürlich sehr, das sich dies so über die Saison hinaus halten wird, aber normalerweise sollte das kein Problem sein!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## barnie123 (1. April 2007)

flyingstereo schrieb:


> Zum allgemeinen "zu-weit-hinten" Sitzen:
> Fahre mit 1,93 ein 22er Stereo. Damit das Knielot passt hab ich an der Syntace P6 einfach die Sattelaufnahme umgedreht! Kann jeder machen und man sitzt wieder "normal" drauf....
> 
> Grüße



Hallo Flyingstereo,

wenn ich Dich richtig verstehe, sitzt nach dieser Maßnahme der Sattel weiter vorn als im original? Wieviel macht das denn etwa aus?
bzw. bei welcher Sattelhöhe (scala) würdest Du sagen, wäre das Knielot bei Dir im original verkehrt?


----------



## HomerJ (2. April 2007)

Möchte meinen Senf auch zu den Rahmenhöhen hinzugeben:
bin 176cm und hab 78cm lange Beine, fahre ein 18" Stereo K24. Keine Probleme!


----------



## flyingstereo (2. April 2007)

hoerman2201 schrieb:


> sattelaufnahme umgedreht, heißt die zahlen nach vorne, oder ?
> weil ´genau das hab ich auch gemacht )



Ich hab nicht die ganze Stütze sondern nur die untere "Schale" umgedreht. Dass Ding,welches nicht symmetrisch ist.



barnie123 schrieb:


> Hallo Flyingstereo,
> 
> wenn ich Dich richtig verstehe, sitzt nach dieser Maßnahme der Sattel weiter vorn als im original? Wieviel macht das denn etwa aus?
> bzw. bei welcher Sattelhöhe (scala) würdest Du sagen, wäre das Knielot bei Dir im original verkehrt?



Gemessen hab ich es nicht. Müssten aber bestimmt 3cm oder so sein! Meine Stütze steht auf 11! Ab wieviel es nicht mehr passen würde weiß ich nicht weil ich den Sattel noch nie so 'tief' hatte...


----------



## Soldi (4. April 2007)

Soldi schrieb:


> Komm eben von dem Händler meines Vetrauens.
> Dem hat ne Mitarbeiterin von Cube hoch und heilig versprochen, dass das Rad heut montiert und am Montag von UPS zugestellt wird.
> Ich wette nen Fuffy, dass es NICHT klappt, wer setzt dagegen?


Übriges, das Bike ging bei Cube nicht raus! 
Hier kam der Vorschlag was zu unternehmen? Hat jemand ne Ahnung was wir tun können? Meiner Laune nach sollten wir irgendwas mit Dynamit anstellen !
Hat jemand ne Idee, was ziehen könnte?


----------



## Bierkiste (4. April 2007)

Soldi schrieb:


> Übriges, das Bike ging bei Cube nicht raus!
> Hier kam der Vorschlag was zu unternehmen? Hat jemand ne Ahnung was wir tun können? Meiner Laune nach sollten wir irgendwas mit Dynamit anstellen !
> Hat jemand ne Idee, was *zünden* könnte?


Evtl dem Händler ne Lieferfrist setzen und bei Nichteinhaltung vom Kaufvertrag zurücktreten? Ist schon derb, was sich cube hier erlaubt - bei einer vernünftigen Erklärung des Verzugs wär ja was drin, aber so??



Sascha


----------



## Dot (5. April 2007)

Okay, es kann sein, dass ich mich irre, aber wir haben heute das AMS PRO (WLS) meiner Freundin abgeholt und mein Händler meinte, dass mein Cube Stereo evtl. eine Woche vor Liefertermin da ist (sprich in KW 15). Wer wettet dagegen ??


----------



## Wuschal02 (5. April 2007)

So, mein "altes" Stereo (Titan 2006, mit Talax X und Louise) ist verkauft und gestern hab ich das K24 bestellt. Bin von 18 auf 20 Zoll umgestiegen bei einer Körpergröße von 1,85. 
Das Milky green hätte ich schon früher haben können, aber Titan oder Schwarz dauert jetzt erst mal etwas - Händleraussage bzw. Cube ist Anfang bis Mitte Mai. Das heißt ich kann wahrscheinlich froh sein wenn ich es im Mai noch bekomme. Derweil muß eben noch mein altes Hardtail herhalten und ich werde Grundlagenausdauer trainieren  .

Hoffe wir haben alle etwas Glück und es verbessert sich die Lage.
Hab mir übrigens auch die Scott MCs angeschaut, aber die sind so gut wie ausverkauft dieses Jahr und MC 10, 20 und 40 konnte ich gar nicht mehr bestellen.


----------



## Bond007 (5. April 2007)

Wuschal02 schrieb:


> So, mein "altes" Stereo (Titan 2006, mit Talax X und Louise) ist verkauft und gestern hab ich das K24 bestellt. Bin von 18 auf 20 Zoll umgestiegen bei einer Körpergröße von 1,85.



 Hast Du einen bestimmten Grund gehabt, dich vom "alten" Stereo zu trennen oder lag´s allein an dem Größenunterschied (18 zu 20 Zoll)? 
Ich selbst fahr auch ein "Altes" in 18" bei 1,86 und find´s einfach geil!  



> Hab mir übrigens auch die Scott MCs angeschaut, aber die sind so gut wie ausverkauft dieses Jahr und MC 10, 20 und 40 konnte ich gar nicht mehr bestellen.



Besaß vor´m Stereo ein *MC 10 aus ´05* und hab´s nach einem 1 Jahr verkauft, da ich vom Rahmen her überhaupt nicht zufrieden war...der Genius-Dämpfer mit der FB am Lenker war zwar genial, aber sonst (okay, bis auf´s Gewicht!) zahlst nur für´n Namen...würd heutzutage nimmer soviel Kohle ausgeben wollen, das Stereo ist perfekt und kostet weniger als die Hälfte.


----------



## Wachtendonker (5. April 2007)

Hallo,

noch einmal nach hinten verschobener Lieferterzeitpunkt: Ende nächster Woche!

Überlege diesen Zeitpunkt als letzten anzusehen ! Und event. doch kein Cube zu kaufen!

MfG
Michael


----------



## Spectrum (5. April 2007)

Servus, 
habe eben auch die Absage für diese Woche erhalten, leider!
Nunja, mein Shop sagte mir aber auch das die paar die bereits bei Cube abgesprungen sind um sich z.B. das Stevens Glide zu kaufen nun auch auf das Stevens warten weil die wohl auch Lieferverzug haben für ein paar Modelle.
Euch trotzdem Frohe Ostern
VG
Alex


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## E=MC² (5. April 2007)

Wachtendonker schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> noch einmal nach hinten verschobener Lieferterzeitpunkt: Ende nächster Woche!
> 
> ...



Hab ich mir auch schon überlegt...
Aber was dann fürn Bike??


----------



## aquarace (5. April 2007)

Moin.....

also ich habe mein bike am 18.12.2006 bestellt. 
(Stereo 16" schwarz Louise) Nach vielen Gesprächen mit meinem
Händler...den ich übrigens sehr empfehlen kann....und auch einigen Telefonaten mit CUBE, wurde mein Bike gestern versendet und ist heute bei meinem Händler def. eingetroffen. Also ich habe sehr lange gewartet.
Ich habe auch überlegt zu stornieren ABER es gibt keine vernünftige Alternative. Sprich Preis Leistung.
Ich bin das Rad Probegefahren und kann nur sagen das warten lohnt sich!!!
Ach ja er hat noch ein Stero 16" schwarz K18 im Laden!!!!


Gruß
Andy


----------



## Zwillinge2007 (5. April 2007)

Hallo zusammen ich warte jetzt schon seit Anfang November 2006.Mir hat jetzt mein Händler gesagt das es nächste Woche kommen soll ,ist es da wieder nicht da werde ich das Bike nicht mehr Kaufen!!!!!!!Dann kann Cube sich das Bike sonst wo hin schieben!!!!!!!


----------



## aquarace (5. April 2007)

Das macht denen gar nix wenn Du es stornierst!
Dann bekommt es ein anderer...Die haben einen wahnsinng hohen Autragsbestand. Deswegen kommen Sie ja nicht mehr nach..


----------



## Zwillinge2007 (6. April 2007)

Das ist ja das schlimme, das es Cube Null und nichts Interessiert.Trotz das sie ein gutes Bike auf den Markt bringen kann man so nicht mit den Leuten um gehen. Das ist keine gute Werbung für Cube, wenn sie so weiter machen werden sie schon noch die Rechnung bekommen.Irgendwann wird nicht nur Einer Stonieren und dadurch werden die bestellungen Rückläufig.

Gruß Helge


----------



## Bierkiste (6. April 2007)

Versteh nicht was ihr habt, mein Stereo KW38/06 bestellt und KW11/07 schon da! Machen etwa 25 Wochen Lieferzeit (inkl Verzug).

Wenn man also heute ein Stereo bestellt, kommt man auf KW14 + 25 Wochen und schon habt ihr euren !realen! Liefertermin KW39/07 (Woche vom 2007-09-24). Easy like that.

So, Sonne scheint, ich geh jetzt biken - mit Stereo *undwech* 



Sascha

(Hätt ich KW11 nicht so nen Terz bei cube und Händler gemacht - ich weiß nicht, ob ich mein Rahmenkit heute schon hätte...)


----------



## PhilippM (6. April 2007)

hallo allerseits!

ich hab ne frage:

laut cube kommt ein feines stereok 18 ganz sicher im lauf der nächsten woche rein das ich sogar für +- 1900 bekommen könnte!

alles fein und gut wenn ich nicht noch die Möglichkeit hätte für ca. 2000-2100 das k8 von letzdem jahr zu bekommen
welches würdet ihr nehmen?

das k8 2006:

RAHMEN Alu 7005 Ultralite Dual Trail Control
GABEL/DÄMPFER Fox Talas X Trail Tune
STEUERSATZ FSA Orbit
LENKER/VORBAU Alu 7005 Ultralite Dual Trail Control
SATTELSTÜTZE Syntace P6 34,9mm
SATTEL Fi'zi:k Nisene
KURBEL Shimano XT
INNENLAGER Shimano XT
SCHALTWERK Shimano XT
UMWERFER Shimano XT
BREMSEN Magura Louise FR
BREMSHEBEL Magura Louise FR
SCHALTHEBEL Shimano XT
CASSETTE/KETTE Shimano HG 93
FELGE/SPEICHEN DT Swiss FR 5.1
NABEN Shimano XT Disc
REIFEN Fat Albert Light
PEDALE Shimano PD-M520
RAHMENFARBE Eloxiert Natural Titanium Finish

oder das k18 2007:

Rahmen:  Alu 7005 DTC triple butted FSP 4-link-system
Gabel:  Rock Shox Revelation 426 U-Turn Motion Control, Poploc (100-130mm) 
Dämpfer: Fox Float RP 23 (190cm Einbaulänge)
Steuersatz:  FSA Orbit Z semi-integriert
Lenker:  Syntace Vector Lowrider
Vorbau:  Syntace Superforce
Sattelstütze: Syntace P6 Carbon
Sattel:  Fizik Nisene
Kurbel:  Shimano XT
Innelager: Shimano FCM760 Hollowtech II
Schaltwerk: Shimano XT
Umwerfer: Shimano XT
Bremse:  Formula Oro K18 hydr. Schaibenbremse
                  vorne 180mm
                  hinten 160mm
Bremshebel: Formula Oro K18
Schalthebel: Shimano LX 
Kassette: Shimano Deore HG50
Kette:  Shimano HG73
Felgen:  Mavic Crossride Disc
Naben:  Mavic Crossride Disc
Speichen: Mavic Crossride Disc
Vorderreifen: Schwalbe Fat Albert light 2,35
Hinterreifen: Schwalbe Fat Albert light 2,35
Pedale: Shimano Shimano PDM 520
Farbe:  schwarz (black eloxiert)
Gewicht: ca 12,9 kg 

ich bin mir da nich so sicher bei dem 07er wär der feine rp 23 Dämpfer drin der ja  noch en tick besser sein soll als der rp 3 aus dem 06er andererseits wären die felgen, speichen und naben von dem 06er eigentlich ja besser(was der Hauptgrund zusammen mit der Luise Fr statt der  k18 das 06er zu nehmen, wär) und auch der schalthebel und die kasette wär xt(eigentlich ja egal)
die Gabeln dürften sich ja ed so viel geben ......
bin a bissl ratlos! welches stereo würdet ihr nehmen?


----------



## Dot (6. April 2007)

Zahl 100 - 150  mehr für das 07er und nimm es mit anderen Laufrädern... 

Somit wäre dein Kompromiss erledigt!


----------



## aquarace (6. April 2007)

Zwillinge2007 schrieb:


> Das ist ja das schlimme, das es Cube Null und nichts Interessiert........
> Gruß Helge




Nichts interessiert würde ich nicht sagen....nur wenn ein Paar Leute die Räder stornieren interessiert das noch nicht.
Ich würde sagen das die mit Ihrem Auftragsbestand total überfordert sind.
Da müssen sie bei CUBE noch Hausaufgaben machen.

Ich hab auch mega Stress gemacht! Und das mein ich auch So...
Hab sogar Gesetzbücher gwälzt um gut bestückt zu sein bei den Gesprächen.
Zum Schluß bekam ich einen Liefertermin schriftlich bestätigt und so waren Sie in der Pflicht! Das Rad steht jetzt bei meinem Händler und wartet auf mich!

Viele Grüße Andy


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dot (6. April 2007)

Aber das kann´s ja nicht sein...


----------



## aquarace (6. April 2007)

Natürlich kann es das nicht sein!!!
Ich sag ja Die müssen Hausaufgaben machen sonst bestellt bald keiner mehr was. Das Problem ist ja nur das die Räder sehr gut sind und das noch zu einem Hammer Preis.

Sag mir mal eine alternative zum Stereo?


----------



## Dot (6. April 2007)

Das Lapierre X- 513 kommt mit ein paar Abstrichen an das Stereo ran...

Das werde ich mir auch bestellen, wenn das Stereo 4 Wochen in Verzug ist. Bis jetzt ist es ja laut Händler eine Woche vor dem Liefertermin da  .

Das Geschickte dabei ist, dass ich nicht den Händler wechseln müsste. 
Generell hast du recht, das Preis/ Leistungsverhältnis und die Qualität ist unschlagbar.


----------



## E=MC² (6. April 2007)

Dot schrieb:


> Das Lapierre X- 513 kommt mit ein paar Abstrichen an das Stereo ran...
> 
> Das werde ich mir auch bestellen, wenn das Stereo 4 Wochen in Verzug ist.



Über das Teil habe ich mir auch schon Gedanken gemacht.
Naja mal sehen, ob mei Stereo nächste Woche kommt, oder nicht...


----------



## Dot (6. April 2007)

Dito...

Mein Händler ging ja ganz fest davon aus.


----------



## Zwillinge2007 (7. April 2007)

Na dann bin ich ja mal gespannt wär nächste Woche sich freuen darf.Mein Händler hat mir auch gesagt nächste Woche ganz glauben kann ich es nicht aber mal sehen.
Schöne Ostern zusammen.
Gruß Helge


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wildking (8. April 2007)

war am karfreitag mit dem stereo auf tour, leider hat mir ein auto auf dem rückweg die vorfahrt genommen, und nun ist es ziemlich zerstört, vorderrad, gabel, rahmen, lenker und so weiter. denke mal es gibt ein neues, nur wann ??
zum glück hab ich noch mein altes steppenwolf


----------



## barnie123 (8. April 2007)

Mein Beileid,
ich hoffe Dir geht es besser (als deinem Stereo) bis gut.


----------



## Trumpf (8. April 2007)

wildking schrieb:


> war am karfreitag mit dem stereo auf tour, leider hat mir ein auto auf dem rückweg die vorfahrt genommen, und nun ist es ziemlich zerstört, vorderrad, gabel, rahmen, lenker und so weiter. denke mal es gibt ein neues, nur wann ??
> zum glück hab ich noch mein altes steppenwolf



Dir ist ein Autofahrer übers Bike gefahren ?? 
Naja, dann bräucht ich kein neues Bike mehr. Ich wär dann womöglich eh zu alt und zu krank wenn ich aus dem Gefängnis rauskäme. Mit 12 jahren Gefängnis und evtl. anschliessender Sicherheitsverwahrung müsste ich bestimmt rechnen für so einen impulsiven Autofahrer-Mord.

Oder ich bekäm mildernde Umstände angerechnet weils ja schliesslich ein Cube Stereo war.


----------



## Dot (8. April 2007)

*******, hoffe du bekommst schnell Ersatz und die Versicherung zickt nicht rum...


----------



## M-A??? (8. April 2007)

Also mein Händler versicherte mir, dass das Stereo pünktlich oder eher noch früher kommt ... falls das nicht der Fall sein wird kann ich es sehr schlecht stornieren, da mein Händler eine Vorrauszahlung haben wollte, aber wie gesag, er war fest davon überzeugt, dass es eher noch früher kommt als zu spät. Bei ihm habe es angeblich noch noe Probleme mit dem Liefertermin gegeben. Naja ich bin mal gespannt...
mfg


----------



## Dot (8. April 2007)

Eine Anzahlung, krass.


----------



## Freecastle (8. April 2007)

Anzahlungen sind schon üblich .... so auch bei mir !!!


----------



## Dot (8. April 2007)

Das wusste ich nicht.


----------



## aquarace (9. April 2007)

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=271916

Wenn ich das hier lese hab ich schon gar keinen Bock mehr das Rad abzuholen!


----------



## Wolperdinger (9. April 2007)

Hi miteinander,
überlege auch gerade mir ein CubeStereo ´07 zuzulegen und zwar so..._Rahmen schwarz elox.
Gabel Minute Platinum, lieber Pike... gibts aber leider nicht 
Dämpfer Fox RP23
Kurbel Deore XT
Innenlager: "
Schaltwerk SRAM x9
Umwerfer Deore XT
Bremse Magura Louise
Schalthebel SRAM x9 Trigger
Kassette SRAM PG990
Kette SRAM...
Felgen ?weiß ich noch nicht evtl. DT Swiss 5.1D wenn möglich?
_
_Was haltet ihr davon?   _​...jetzt zu den Fragen an euch:
-was habt ihr bis jetzt für Erfahrungen mit der Minute bezgl. Ausfällen, Qualität? Hat ja jetzt auch eine Steckachse oder?
-was wäre der stabilste Laufradsatz der normalerweise bei den Stereos zur Auswahl steht?
-welche Bremse ist eurer Meinung nach die beste (brachialste), die beim Stereo zur Auswahl stehen?

Gruß
Wolperdinger


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bierkiste (10. April 2007)

Wolperdinger schrieb:


> Hi miteinander,
> überlege auch gerade mir ein CubeStereo ´07 zuzulegen und zwar so..._Rahmen schwarz elox.
> Gabel Minute Platinum, lieber Pike... gibts aber leider nicht
> Dämpfer Fox RP23
> ...



Mmmh sram x.9, schick.​


Wolperdinger schrieb:


> ...jetzt zu den Fragen an euch:
> -was habt ihr bis jetzt für Erfahrungen mit der Minute bezgl. Ausfällen, Qualität? Hat ja jetzt auch eine Steckachse oder?
> -was wäre der stabilste Laufradsatz der normalerweise bei den Stereos zur Auswahl steht?
> -welche Bremse ist eurer Meinung nach die beste (brachialste), die beim Stereo zur Auswahl stehen?
> ...


Zur Minute kann ich sagen JEIN! Die gibts sowohl als Schnellspann- als auch Steckachsenversion.
Fahre die 07er Elite SPV und bin momentan recht begeistert. Habe den SPV-Druck auf das Minimum eingestellt, so daß die Gabel angenehm progressiv reagiert. Ein Plattformsystem hat imho nix an einer Gabel verloren, eher Federwegsverstellung oder remote-lockout.
Wie sich das mit der Platinum verhält, welche ja eine reine Luftgabel gegenüber meiner Stahlfedergabel ist, k.A.

Laufräder: Denke, daß DT 5.1 eine gute Wahl sind, rede doch mal mit deinem Händler über einen entsprechenden Tausch!

Bremsen: Bin zufriedener Hayes-Kunde! *steinigt mich* 

Ride on,
Sascha


----------



## dubbel (10. April 2007)

Bierkiste schrieb:


> Zur Minute kann ich sagen JEIN! Die gibts sowohl als Schnellspann- als auch Steckachsenversion.
> Fahre die 07er Elite SPV und bin momentan recht begeistert.


warum dann kein klares "ja"?


----------



## HomerJ (10. April 2007)

Hallo Wolperdinger,
an meinem 2007 Stereo K24 ist die Minute ohne Steckachse verbaut, bisher keine Ausfälle auch die Qualität ist OK. Das IT funktioniert auch bestens. Zwischenstellungen kann man einfach einstellen... Nicht alles glauben was in der BikeBravo steht.
Bisher keine Lagerproblem!


----------



## Bierkiste (10. April 2007)

dubbel schrieb:


> warum dann kein klares "ja"?



Hab Wolperdingers Aussage so verstanden, als gäbe es die Gabel nur noch mit Steckachse.. Evtl ein Mißverständnis meinerseits. Bitte um Gnade  

(Außerdem wollte ich schon immer mal 'jein' schreiben)


----------



## dubbel (10. April 2007)

ahso.


----------



## aquarace (10. April 2007)

Guten Abend,

Habe heute mein Stereo geholt.
Echt goil das Teil.
Mehr kann ich noch net sagen bin noch nicht wirklich gefahren.
Nur eins kann ich jetzt schon sagen die Tallas X 2007 ist def. besser als die 2006.
Nur leider gibt es wieder was zu bemÃ¤ngeln.
Im 16" Rahmen passt leider kein Flaschenhalter rein. Der steht an den Umlenkern an. Das ist kein Witz......!!!!! Es gibt Flaschenhalter an denen man die Flasche seitlich entnimmt, auch da keine Chance der Flaschenhalter bzw die Flasche steht da auch an den 3D Unlenkern an. Zudem dachte ich das ich bei einem 2007Ã©r Modell auch eine 2007 Magura Bremse bekomme so wie auf dem Bild Seite 14 in diesem Thread zu sehen, und wie sonst auch Ã¼blich.
Bei mir ist irgendwas anderes drann 2006??( Schwarzer Sattel, schwarze Bremsghebel,
keine Druckpunktverstellung)
Mann, Mann, Mann Leute bei CUBE was ist los bei euch.
Das ist so ein tolles Rad undIhr habt so viel Potential aber Ihr setzt all eure Chancen durch so eine SCh.... aufÂ´s Spiel. ich Ã¼berlege echt ob ich von meinem gesetzlichen RÃ¼ckkaufrecht gebrauch mache.
Ohne einen Ton wird die alte Bremse oder was anderes rangebaut.... Man kÃ¶nnte auch fragen ob man die nimmt und eine Auszahlung dazu oder irgendwas.
Ich glaubs net, da holst voll Freude Dein neues Bike ab. Gibst gute 2500,--â¬ aus und dann nur ein hin und her.....
Mir macht das neue Rad im Moment keine Freude mehr...

FRUST FRUST FRUST


----------



## Dot (10. April 2007)

> Habe heute mein Stereo geholt.
> Echt goil das Teil.






> Mir macht das neue Rad im Moment keine Freude mehr...
> 
> FRUST FRUST FRUST



Wenn das sich nicht widerspricht... . Aber du hast schon recht, das kann eigentlich nicht sein. Du hast für die 2007er bezahlt und nicht für die 2006er. Hat dein Händler nichts dazu gesagt???


----------



## aquarace (11. April 2007)

Ich habe gerade geschaut aber die 2006ér sieht auch wieder ganz anders aus. 
Ich sehe gerade es gibt die Louise in carbon und ohne.
Def. hat auf Seite 14 hier im Thread jemand ein Stereo bekommen mit einer Louise Sattel in Silber Griffe schwarz Silber Druckpunktverstellung wie auf der Magura Site.
Meine sieht aus wie Hebel von 2007 nur ganz in schwarz und ohne Druckpunktverstellung
Was soll das ??? Die neue Louise hat Druckpunktverstellung meine nicht.
Hat da Cube eine abgespeckte Sonderlösung..???
Schon wieder telefonieren!!!


@dot
Wenn das Rad noch so geil ist, jeder Ärger mindert die Feude.
Was nützt Dir die geilste Frau wenn Du nur Ärger mit Ihr hast?


----------



## [email protected] (11. April 2007)

Hi

Die Louise gibt es von Magura auch in schwarz und wahlweise mit oder ohne BAT . Wir verbauen sie in schwarz und ohne BAT . Evtl. könnte es sein das bei den ersten Stereos noch eine silberne Louise verbaut wurde. 

mfg


Sebastian


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## aquarace (11. April 2007)

:-(


----------



## Boogeyman (11. April 2007)

Auf Seite 14 ist IMHO nur das Bild von Bierkiste. Er hat aber nur den Rahmen gekauft und sich das Bike selber aufgebaut.


----------



## dubbel (11. April 2007)

meinst du mit s. 14 den beitrag #332, das grüne beik im schnee?


----------



## aquarace (11. April 2007)

Ach so O.K. nehm alles zurück.
Die Bremse bremst auch so genial 
Ich lass mir jetzt nicht weiter den Spaß vermießen...
Den Flaschenhalter bekomm ich auch so irgendwie fest....
Und geh heute Abend  mit dem super Rad zum biken...


----------



## fatz (11. April 2007)

bei dem 16zoll-stereo meiner freundin geht die flasche auch nicht ganz in den halter.
macht aber nichts. du musst halt einen halter nehmen, der nicht mit dem rahmen kollidiert.
zb sowas:





nicht schoen aber so schlimm isses nun auch nicht.


----------



## aquarace (11. April 2007)

Hi Franz,

so was hab ich probiert da steht aber der Umlenkhebel an.
oder sind die von Dir vorgeschlagenen schmäler ?

Gruß
Andy


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## westcab (11. April 2007)

@aquarace
Genau, lass dir den spass nicht vermiesen. das mit der flaschenhalterung ist natürlich ärgerlich, aber ist doch an sich ein kleines übel, wenn der fahrspass stimmt.

@alle
ein paar mehr positive meinungen mehr wären nicht schlecht. ich warte seit ende august auf mein stereo in milkygreen (was für eine geile farbe), K24.
Aber bei den ganzen problemen, die hier geschildert werden, kann einem ja übel werden. zwischendurch wollte ich schon vom kauf zurücktreten.

leider wird hier wenig über die minute gabel berichtet. wie sind denn die ersten erfahrungen mit dem teil. bin noch nie manitou gefahren, aber laut test, soll sie dem hinterbau ebenbürtig sein.

die warterei ist echt nervig, aber termin ist erst anfang mai für mein 16" K24 in milkygreen.

aha, bitte schreibt auch mal was positives, sonst dreh ich hier noch durch....


----------



## fatz (11. April 2007)

aquarace schrieb:


> so was hab ich probiert da steht aber der Umlenkhebel an.
> oder sind die von Dir vorgeschlagenen schmäler ?


das foto ist nur von einem, der halbwegs so aussieht, wie der, der drauf ist. kann heut 
abend mal nachschauen, was genau drauf ist.


----------



## dubbel (11. April 2007)

@ westcab: die minute ist weltklasse. 
imho die beste aller optionen.


----------



## Trumpf (11. April 2007)

Ich dachte ein 16 Zoll Fritzz ist enger im Rahmendreieck als ein 16 Zoll Stereo. Bei mir passt ein Flaschenhalter samt Flasche ohne Probleme rein.


----------



## aquarace (11. April 2007)

es geht nicht ums eng sein!

Die Pos. der Schrauben ist soweit richtung Umlenker das die am Flaschenhalter bzw an der Flasche anstehen.

Gruß
Andy


----------



## westcab (11. April 2007)

@dubbel

weltklasse hört sich schon mal gut.
ist sie steif genug trotz 9mm achse? das war meine größte sorge.

wie sind die Verstellmöglichkeiten? gibt es etwas zwischen ganz rein und geblockt, und vollem federweg?
wie funzt das remote-lockout.
konnte mir die gabel leider bisher nirgendwo angucken.


----------



## dubbel (11. April 2007)

fox hat doch auch schnellspanner, oder?!


----------



## westcab (11. April 2007)

jau, aber wenn man schön steife steckachsengabeln gewöhnt ist, kommt einem die schnellspannversionen sehr labberig vor, mir zumindest.

fox bin ich noch nicht gefahren, und die minute gibts ja auch mit steckackse, wird am stereo aber leider nicht verbaut.


----------



## Bierkiste (11. April 2007)

westcab schrieb:


> fox bin ich noch nicht gefahren, und die minute gibts ja auch mit steckackse, wird am stereo aber leider nicht verbaut.



Ich verstehe immer nicht, wenn Leute schreiben sie hätten Präferenzen für Felgen xy, Bremsen xy, Gabel xy undsoweiter, dann aber das Rad aus dem Katalog nehmen und sich sagen: Hmm, der Hersteller verbaut nur die und die parts, schade eigentlich, ist aber so.
Warum redet ihr da nicht mal mit eurem Händler vorher über entsprechende Modifikationen? Es soll schließlich Händler geben, die mit sich handeln lassen?!



			
				dubbel schrieb:
			
		

> die minute ist weltklasse.


 

Sascha


----------



## cryzz (11. April 2007)

[email protected] schrieb:


> Hi
> 
> Die Louise gibt es von Magura auch in schwarz und wahlweise mit oder ohne BAT . Wir verbauen sie in schwarz und ohne BAT . Evtl. könnte es sein das bei den ersten Stereos noch eine silberne Louise verbaut wurde.
> 
> ...



Was soll das!?  
In der Ausstattungsliste heißt es nur "Magura Louise" und man geht davon aus, dass man eine mit BAT bekommt, wie es auf der Magura-Seite aufgeführt ist.
Außerdem ist auf allen Bildern im Katalog und auf cube.de die Magura Louise mit BAT verbaut.

Ich hab mir ein "AMS 125" mit Louise bestellt. Hat da die Louise auch kein BAT, obwohl das Bike überall mit BAT abgebildet ist??  

Ciao

Chris


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wuschal02 (11. April 2007)

Grund war zum einen die Gabel, habe einfach gemerkt, dass ich mit einer mit lock besser zurecht komme bzw. besser geeignet ist. Dann ncoh die druckpunkt einstellung der Bremsen und der neue dämpfer.
Durch die billigere Manitou Gabel, ist der Preisunterschied zudem nicht mehr sehr hoch ausgefallen (Neukauf-Verkauf = 200 EUR). Dafür hab ich ein komplett neues Bike. Da war die Entscheidung nicht so ganz schwer!


----------



## fatz (12. April 2007)

also hier nochmal was zu der flaschengeschichte:
der halter, der passt ist von tacx. sieht aehnlich wie dieser hier aus, nur das er rahmenseitig aus plastik ist:





genau denselben hab ich auf die schnelle nicht finden koennen. ist evtl. auch ein aelteres
modell. ich hoffe das hilft euch trotzdem


----------



## Wachtendonker (12. April 2007)

Hallo,

Dienstag besuchte ich meinen Händler , um mal wieder nach dem Stereo zu fragen! Er meinte nächst Woche Freitag, worauf ich sagte das es doch diese Woche sein sollte! Darufhin rief er bei Cube an und gab mir die nette Dame, die sagte das die Produktion(Milky Green) erst diese Woche startet! 


MfG
Michael


----------



## aquarace (13. April 2007)

@Franz

Danke für den Tip

@all

freut euch auf das Rad!!!
Der Hammer
Die Louisl hat ganz schön Haare auf den Zähnen...auch ohne BAT.
Bin heut die erste Runde gefahren einfach spitze!
Ich mach nacher mal Fotos.

Gruß
Andy


----------



## Soldi (13. April 2007)

@Michael,
komisch, bei mir hieß es auch, dass die (schwarzen Rahmen) diese Woche gekommen sind und nächste Woche montiert werden. Auf meine Antwort, dass es schon seit 2 Monaten so heist erhielt ich die Antwort, dass ich mich ziemlich drauf verlassen könne...
Da bin ich mal gespannt!


Wachtendonker schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> Dienstag besuchte ich meinen Händler , um mal wieder nach dem Stereo zu fragen! Er meinte nächst Woche Freitag, worauf ich sagte das es doch diese Woche sein sollte! Darufhin rief er bei Cube an und gab mir die nette Dame, die sagte das die Produktion(Milky Green) erst diese Woche startet!
> 
> ...


----------



## aquarace (13. April 2007)

Hier mal ein Bild von meinem in 16"...
Am Hebel der Bremse kann man, so wie ich das sehe, kein BAT nachrüsten.
Da ist nur eine Bohrung die verstopselt ist, und die ist für die Hebelverstellung.
Aber wist Ihr was ???
Ist mir egal!!
Ich sag nur noch eins


----------



## Bierkiste (14. April 2007)

@aquarace: Schickes Rad & ähmmm, willkommen im Club  

Sascha


----------



## PhilippM (14. April 2007)

hallo

hab ne kleine Frage an alle die schon ihr stereo(k18) haben:
welche Durchmesser hat die Bremsscheibe vorne: 160 oder 180mm?
meins is ja noch et da     

dafür hass ich cube 
(im laufe dieser woche hätte es auf jeden Fall kommen sollen ham die mir bei cube erzählt (nach dem x anruf und der x Verschiebung) ahhhhhhhhhhhhhh bin ja nicht allein^^
ahhhhh!


----------



## RWE (14. April 2007)

@ all

hat einer mal eine Telefonnummer von Cube wo ihr anruft ??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## PhilippM (14. April 2007)

ich glaub die Händler dürfen die nummer auf keinen Fall weitergeben,
da sonst ja alle Dräte heißglühen würden^^

wo ist mein STEREO? wo ?


----------



## aquarace (14. April 2007)

Auf der Hompage ist die doch

http://www.cube-bikes.de/xist4c/web/Impressum_id_8102_.htm


----------



## flori828 (14. April 2007)

Moin!
Hat jemand schon mal ne Alternative zur P6 getestet bzw. weiß welche Sattelstütze man noch nehmen könnte?
Diese Sattelstütze z.B. gibts in 34,9. Aber ob sich der Sattel dann auch schräg genug stellen lässt  

Gruß


----------



## E=MC² (14. April 2007)

PhilippM schrieb:


> welche Durchmesser hat die Bremsscheibe vorne: 160 oder 180mm?



Sind vorne und hinten 180mm.


----------



## Dot (14. April 2007)

Dachte, ich könnte in meinen Ferien noch ne schöne Runde mit dem neuen Stereo drehen, aber der Termin hat sich verschoben. War wohl klar absehbar.

Schade, na ja, vielleicht nächste Woche, obwohl da keine Ferien sind.


----------



## Manuel79 (16. April 2007)

Unser Händler meinte er würde die ersten Modelle bis Ende des Monats bekommen (habe mir den Satz: "Sind gerade dabei unsere zu produzieren" reinziehen müssen..).
Sollte da kein Stereo Louise bei sein, werde ich auch ein K24 mit Minute gehen oder mir ein Spezialiced SSJ Exp kaufen. Verstehe nicht ganz, wie ein Händler 10 Stereo- Käufer haben kann, aber noch nicht ein einziges an einen von uns ausgeben konnte. Alle anderen Händler haben ja zumindestens einen Teil ihrer Leute glücklich machen können... das es bei dem ein oder Anderen länger dauert kann ich ja noch verstehen.. .

Manuel

P.S. : Wenn ihr die Wahl hättet, auf ein Stereo 18" Louise mit Fox zu warten, aber ein Stereo K24 Carbon mit Manitou Minute sofort zu kaufen..... was würdet ihr tun?

Die Kritik an der veralterten Minute Platinum hat mich ein wenig skeptisch gemacht.. .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schorni (16. April 2007)

Mein Stereo wird auf jeden Fall 'ne Fox-Gabel haben, ist für mich z.Zt. einfach das Maß der Dinge. Bezüglich der langen und immer wieder nach hinten verschoben Liefertermine, stehe ich mittlerweile auf dem Standpunkt: Je länger es dauert, desdo größer die Wahrscheinlichkeit, dass Cube seine Qualitätsprobleme in den Griff bekommt und man so schließlich ein Bike erhält, welches nicht andauernd beim Händler zum Nachbessern steht.

Gruß
Frank


----------



## Dot (16. April 2007)

Außer dem Scherzkeks hat sich bisher kaum einer über mangelnde Qualität beim Stereo beschwert. --> Der Name ist vielleicht sogar Programm.


----------



## Schorni (16. April 2007)

Nun, woher kommen dann die langen Lieferzeiten und vor allem, warum nimmt Cube keine Stellung zu derartigen Problemen, da dieses Forum hin und wieder auch von Cube-Mitarbeitern betreut wird. Man darf auch eines nicht vergessen, in diesem Forum diskutiert eine kleine Gemeinde von Betroffenen, die Dunkelziffer ist doch viel höher.


----------



## Wachtendonker (16. April 2007)

Nabend,

habe über die Lagerprobleme mit meinem Händler gesprochen, der wußte natürlich nichts davon! Laut Cube hatten die Probleme mit der Farbe!

Wie auch immer! Falls es bis Freitag nicht da ist werde ich wohl vom Kaufvertrag zurücktretten und meine Anzahlung mitnehmen! Milkygreen hin Milkygreen her!!

MfG
Michael


----------



## scheich (17. April 2007)

Servus,

ich wollte nur anmerken das bei meinem Händler in Forchheim (OF) ein 18" Stereo in Titanfarben steht. Denke aber es ist das 2006er Modell.
Ich glaube der Händler selber hat es mal Probegefahren und verkauft es jetzt günstiger.

Vielleicht interessiert es ja jemanden der ein Stereo schnell möchte!


----------



## Wuschal02 (17. April 2007)

Das ganze ist schon dubios! Das mit den Farben scheint wohl richtig zu sein und dann eben noch die sonstigen schwierigkeiten, die sich anhäufen. 

Was ich aber nicht verstehe, mein Händler hat mehrere Stereos bereits im Oktober bestellt und die sind noch immer nicht eingetroffen. Nachdem ich mein altes vor zwei Wochen gut verkaufen konnte, hab ich mich für das 2007 Modell entschieden und vor 1 1/2 Wochen bestellt. Und bekomme heute den anruf, das Bike ist da!!!  Die vom Oktober noch immer nicht!
Naja und dann auch noch das Wetter! Es kann richtig los gehen!!!

Wünsche euch auch allen Glück bei der Lieferung.


----------



## Bierkiste (17. April 2007)

Manuel79 schrieb:


> P.S. : Wenn ihr die Wahl hättet, auf ein Stereo 18" Louise mit Fox zu warten, aber ein Stereo K24 Carbon mit Manitou Minute sofort zu kaufen..... was würdet ihr tun?
> 
> Die Kritik an der veralterten Minute Platinum hat mich ein wenig skeptisch gemacht.. .



Kritik an der veralterten Minute? Link?
Ich würds außerdem nicht veraltert nennen, sondern Erprobungstiefe


----------



## Manuel79 (17. April 2007)

Bierkiste schrieb:


> Kritik an der veralterten Minute? Link?
> Ich würds außerdem nicht veraltert nennen, sondern Erprobungstiefe



Einen direkten Link könnte ich jetzt nicht angeben, weil das jetzt eher mein Resüme aus einigen Threads war.

Mein Problem ist denke ich mal, das das mein erstes Fully wäre und das nach guten 9 Jahren auf einem alten Hardtail... da strebt man ja immer das aktuelle an, denke ich. 

Deine Erfahrungen sind ja allgemein recht gut, stimmts?
Wie ist das mit der Platinum und der SPV tourentechnisch? irgendwas unangenehmes aufgefallen?

Manuel


----------



## marjue (17. April 2007)

Hi

Mich hat eben mein Händler angerufen, dass einige Stereos bei ihm eingetroffen sind. Mein K18 Black in 18'', was ich Anfang Februar bestellt hatte ist auch dabei . Den Schwung hatte er aber auch schon länger auf Verdacht bestellt. Hatte nur Glück, dass nicht schon alle versprochen waren.
Morgen Nachmittag darf ich's abholen. Bin schon gespannt wie Flitzebogen auf mein neues Spielzeug.

Bye

Marcus


----------



## Dot (17. April 2007)

Meinen Glückwunsch. Lass krachen... .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rip74 (17. April 2007)

marjue schrieb:


> Hi
> 
> Mich hat eben mein Händler angerufen, dass einige Stereos bei ihm eingetroffen sind. Mein K18 Black in 18'', was ich Anfang Februar bestellt hatte ist auch dabei . Den Schwung hatte er aber auch schon länger auf Verdacht bestellt. Hatte nur Glück, dass nicht schon alle versprochen waren.
> Morgen Nachmittag darf ich's abholen. Bin schon gespannt wie Flitzebogen auf mein neues Spielzeug.
> ...


Frag mich, wenn du wissen willst, wie es ist, wenn man vom Neid gefressen wird!   

Bis dahin viel Spass!!!!

dieter


----------



## marjue (17. April 2007)

@rip74

ich kanns dir nachfühlen. Hab auch immer in den Tisch gebissen, als ich 7 Wochen lang vertröstet worden bin bei diesem Wetter. Aber der Händler kann ja auch nichts dafür. Bei meinem Glück regnets morgen eh oder ich muss länger Arbeiten. Dann nehm ich's mit ins Bett .

Bye


----------



## rip74 (17. April 2007)

@ marjue

sollte das eintreten, frisst mich erst recht der Neid!


----------



## Dot (17. April 2007)

Sollte es noch länger als zwei Wochen dauern, werde ich das Lapierre 513 bestellen (Ein paar Modis und dann passt das...).


----------



## E=MC² (17. April 2007)

So Leute, mein Stereo ist heute angekommen.
Bilder folgen noch

MfG Philipp


----------



## Bierkiste (17. April 2007)

Manuel79 schrieb:
			
		

> Einen direkten Link könnte ich jetzt nicht angeben, weil das jetzt eher mein Resüme aus einigen Threads war.
> 
> Mein Problem ist denke ich mal, das das mein erstes Fully wäre und das nach guten 9 Jahren auf einem alten Hardtail... da strebt man ja immer das aktuelle an, denke ich.
> 
> ...




Zitiere mich mal selbst:


Bierkiste schrieb:


> Fahre die 07er Elite SPV und bin momentan recht begeistert. Habe den SPV-Druck auf das Minimum eingestellt, so daß die Gabel angenehm progressiv reagiert. Ein Plattformsystem hat imho nix an einer Gabel verloren, eher Federwegsverstellung oder remote-lockout.
> Wie sich das mit der Platinum verhält, welche ja eine reine Luftgabel gegenüber meiner Stahlfedergabel ist, k.A.




Und


			
				dubbel schrieb:
			
		

> @ westcab: die minute ist weltklasse.
> imho die beste aller optionen.




Zumal es gegenüber Fox ebenfalls seeehr gemischte Kritiken gibt.  


Also - die Qual der Wahl.


Sascha


----------



## Soldi (17. April 2007)

@all.
Heut scheint wohl Stereotag zu sein, meins ist heut auch beim Händler aufgeschlagen (bestellt KW52/06)! Wenn Ihr die nächste Zeit nichts von mir hört scheint es gut zu sein! ;-)
Allen die noch warten Toitoitoi, Kopf hoch und ab und zu mal anrufen, damit man in der Prioritätenliste nicht nach hinten rutscht!


----------



## Wachtendonker (18. April 2007)

Moin,

gerade Anruf erhalten: STEREO ist da!!!!

MfG
Michael


----------



## 4x4 (18. April 2007)

Ich muß mich auch mal wieder melden.
Stereo 22" schwarz, 
Größe 191 cm, Beinlänge 94 cm ohne Schuhe,
Sattelstütze auf 6 rausgezogen,
bestellt Okt. 06 geleifert 13.03.07 = 5 Monate gewartet!!!!

Übrigens ist die Oberrohrhöhe beim 22" am Sattel 86 cm und direkt am 
Vorbau 92 cm ( mit der Talas X auf 130 mm ). 
Ich verstehe nicht, wo da die Probleme sein sollen, auch wenn meine Familienplanung schon realisiert wurde.

Da ist eher die Gesamtsattellhöhe mit 1,15 m!!! durch das hohe Tretlager störend. (im unbelasteten Stand)
Hat aber Vorteile beim Baumstammhopping.

Hab jetzt ca. 500 km drauf ( 2 Wochen Urlaub auch am Gardasee mit Scheeresten auf dem Monte Baldo )
und bin voll zufrieden. Besonders mit der Louise.
Erst bei Paßabfahrten auf Asphalt mit über 70 km/h ist nach einigen Kehren
Fading feststellbar.

Es gab zwar nach 50 km ein kleines Problem mit der Dämpferaufnahme unten im Hinterbau,
wurde aber sofort nachhaltig in Ordnung gebracht.

Übrigens, meine BAT-Ausführung an den Bremsen die hier öfters zitiert wurde,
wurde von meinem Händler eingebaut und ist nicht "serienmäßig".
Hatte ich aber schon geschrieben.

Mit Flaschenhalterungen hatte ich auch Probleme.
Ist einfach ärgerlich, dass CUBE so was nicht merkt und die Gewind 2 cm weiter oben anbringt.
Die einfachen Bügel passen auch bei mir.
Hab aber ein Zefal-Carbon-Z, bei dem die Flasche auch am Rahmen anschlägt
und zwischen Flaschenhalteranschlag zur Flaschen ca. 1 cm Luft ist.
Hab ich mit selbstklebendem 1,5 mm Moosgummi aufgepolstert.

Meine Dämfereinstellung hinten hab ich von 10 Bar auf 12 Bar erhöht,
da bein Springen der O-Ring öfters unten lag.
( Gewicht nakkisch 88 kg )
Bei der Foxgabel hab ich den Druck von 6,5 auf 5,5 Bar reduziert, da mir der
Losbrechzeitpunkt zu spät ( zu hart ) erschien. Die Losbrecheinstellung am unteren Gabelende habe ich voll offen.
Zum Durchschlagen hab ich sie noch nicht bekommen.

Wie sind eure Einstellungen bei der Talas X?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fatz (18. April 2007)

4x4 schrieb:


> Meine Dämfereinstellung hinten hab ich von 10 Bar auf 12 Bar erhöht,
> da bein Springen der O-Ring öfters unten lag.
> ( Gewicht nakkisch 88 kg )


hab neuerdings auch 12bar drin, weil ich ein paarmal durchgehockt bin, wenn ich's
auch der hausstrecke mal laufen hab lassen (bin aber 8kg leichter)


> Bei der Foxgabel hab ich den Druck von 6,5 auf 5,5 Bar reduziert, da mir der
> Losbrechzeitpunkt zu spät ( zu hart ) erschien. Die Losbrecheinstellung am unteren Gabelende habe ich voll offen.
> Zum Durchschlagen hab ich sie noch nicht bekommen.
> 
> Wie sind eure Einstellungen bei der Talas X?


druck weiss ich grad nicht, schwelle ist auch nur 2 klicks zu. durchschlag hatte ich bei der
der gabel auch noch nie.


----------



## Boogeyman (18. April 2007)

4x4 schrieb:


> Übrigens ist die Oberrohrhöhe beim 22" am Sattel 86 cm und direkt am
> Vorbau 92 cm ( mit der Talas X auf 130 mm ).
> Ich verstehe nicht, wo da die Probleme sein sollen, auch wenn meine Familienplanung schon realisiert wurde.



Das beruhigt mich ungemein. Beim 20" müssten es dann ja theoretisch ca. 5 cm weniger sein (Oberrohrhöhe am Sattel).


----------



## aquarace (18. April 2007)

Hallo

ich hab jetzt nen Flaschenhalter von BBR oder RBB oder RRB
oder irgendwie so.
da kann man die flasche seitlich einklippen.
Ist beim 16" ideal. Die Flasche steht unten aber am Rahmen an.
Macht aber nix. die Umlenker stoßen nirgens an.


Ich habe de Sattel auf 7,5 eingestellt und brauch auch fast ne Strickleiter zum aufsteigen.
Das baut echt brutal hoch das Teil.

Fährt sich aber echt super!
Bin noch am einstellen des Fahrwerks. Hab auch nur 2 klicks eingestellt.
das mit mehr Durck im Dämpfer muß ich mal testen.


----------



## Bond007 (18. April 2007)

4x4 schrieb:


> ...Besonders mit der Louise.
> Erst bei Paßabfahrten auf Asphalt mit über 70 km/h ist nach einigen Kehren
> Fading feststellbar.



Ach, Fading is ja noch gar nix - ich hab´s im letzten Jahr bei ner Tour in den bayerischen Alpen gschafft, dass die Bremsen *kochend heiß & geraucht* haben, dann sind sie so richtig eingefahren!   
Hab´s auch seitdem gemerkt, dass die Bremsleistung spürbar besser geworden ist, wobei ich mich noch nie unsicher fühlte, wenn ordentlich verzögert werden muss(te)...das war bei der Shimano-Anlage beim Scott noch ganz anders.


----------



## Wachtendonker (18. April 2007)

Hallo





MfG
Michael


----------



## eLw00d (18. April 2007)

Glückwunsch Michael !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dot (18. April 2007)

Meins ist auch da, werde es nun abholen gehen. Berichte folgen. Ich freu mich.


----------



## IddoCop (18. April 2007)

Hallo, ich habe aus dem Forum herauslesen können, dass es nicht nur hier in Südtirol-Italien Probleme mit der Lieferung der bestellten CUBE STEREO sondern auch bei euch in Deutschland gibt. Habe schon im Dezember 2006 meine STEREO bestellt und bis heute noch kein genaues Datum über die Lieferung an dem Wiederverkäufer erfahren. Der Wiederverkäufer dreht schon fast durch, weil er jedem Kunden erklären muss, dass die Firma jedes Mal die Lieferung aufschiebt. Der Hammer ist, dass dem Wiederverkäufer einige CUBE-Modelle geliefert wurden, die im Juni letztes Jahres bestellt worden waren; er ist stink sauer und überlegt sich, ob er den Wiederverkauf der CUBE BIKES für das nächste Jahr absagen soll. Ein Unternehmen wie die CUBE sollte Liefertermine einhalten können.   
Stefano


----------



## Zwillinge2007 (18. April 2007)

Es tut sich wohl was wie man hier lesen kann.Mein Händler hat auch drei bekommen aber meins K24 war noch nicht dabei. Hoffe das es jetzt dann aber nimmer lange dauert.


----------



## flori828 (18. April 2007)

Wachtendonker schrieb:


> Der,der auf sein,im Dezember 06 bestelltes Stereo, in Milkygreen, am 16.04.07 erhalten hat!



Servus Michael,
bzgl. der Syntace P6. Kannst du den Sattel in dieser Höhe (wie auf dem Bild) so einstellen dass die Sattelspitze leicht nach unten zeigt ohne dass die hintere Schraube an der P6-Wippe geringfügig verbogen wird?

Gruß

Edit: Viell. auch mal probieren wenn die Sattelklemme ganz hinten, sprich der Sattel ganz nach vorne geschoben ist.


----------



## rip74 (18. April 2007)

Sooooo!    

Meins ist auch da!  Endlich ist alles gut !! 

lg Dieter


----------



## dawncore (18. April 2007)

Na an alle hier aber dann: FOTOS


----------



## E=MC² (18. April 2007)

dawncore schrieb:


> Na an alle hier aber dann: FOTOS



Ich weiß nicht, ob ich morgen dazu komme. Am Freitag kommen aber auf alle Fälle welche.


----------



## Wachtendonker (18. April 2007)

Hallo,

@ Flori, das werde ich morgen mal versuchen!

MfG
Michael


----------



## Dot (18. April 2007)

So, habe nun das Bike abgeholt. Da der Laden recht voll war, hatte mir der Händler geraten, ich solle erst nach Ladenschluss kommen, damit wir in Ruhe das Setup machen können. Gesagt, getan, habe den Lenker um 3 cm kürzen lassen und dann ist mir ein Knacken aufgefallen  . Daraufhin hat der Händler den Dämpfer ausgebaut und ihn mit einem anderen getauscht (Auch ein FOX RP23). Das Knacken war weg!!! So, und nun steht es in meinem Zimmer... 









Morgen werde ich das Teil dann ausgiebig testen... .


----------



## flori828 (19. April 2007)

Wachtendonker schrieb:
			
		

> @ Flori, das werde ich morgen mal versuchen!



Jo, das wäre nett. Das Stereo von meinem Bruder wird in Kürze eintreffen. Die nachfolgend beschriebene Einstellung (mit Sattelklemme ganz hinten, sprich Sattel ganz vorne) wären ihm sehr wichtig. Bei meinem Fritzz geht das nur mit verbogener P6-Schraube weil die P6-Wippe dagegen gedrückt hat.
_
folgende informationen aus dem 1. kapitel des buches "Mountainbike like a Champion"  von Ned Overend, 6-facher NORBA meister und CC weltmeister.

"sattelneigung: man lege einen besenstil längs auf den sattel um die neigung besser zu sehen. er sollte entweder genau horizontal, oder minimal nach VORNE geneigt stehen (kommt auch auf den negativfederweg der gabel im belasteten zustand an) - die nase darf aber nicht nach oben zeigen!"_

Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## r19andre (19. April 2007)

Hi,
schickes Bike, kenn ich irgendwoher.

Aber mach den schebbigen gelben Sicherheitsaufkleber bitte ab. So geht das nicht.

Und für die die nicht lange warten wollen. Stereo Rahmenkit in 18 und 20" sind lieferbar!!

Andre


----------



## MasifCentralier (19. April 2007)

@Wachtendonker

Wie fährt sich die Manitou denn so? Ich will mir die K24 Version heut eigentlich auch kaufen, bin mir aber wegen der Gabel noch nicht so sicher.
Gruß Sebastian


----------



## Subraid (19. April 2007)

@ Dot: wie ich sehe auch ein Mister Bike-Kunde (PF). Die Welt ist klein...


----------



## Wachtendonker (19. April 2007)

Hallo,

Sattelspitze konnte ich noch senken, Sattel mittig eingestellt!

Zur Manitou kann ich noch nicht viel sagen, ausser das IT für mich super ist! Hebel drücken Gabel fährt ein, Hebel drücken Gabel entlasten und sie fährt wieder aus! Da es hier nicht wirklich lange Bergauf geht, leider nur kurze Rampen, ist es für mich Super! Meine Kumpel fahrent  RS mit U Turn, wird angehalten und gedreht!

Morgen mal eine Einstellrunde drehen, Samstag mal ein paar Trails fahren!

MfG
Michael


----------



## Spectrum (19. April 2007)

r19andre schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> Und für die die nicht lange warten wollen. Stereo Rahmenkit in 18 und 20" sind lieferbar!!
> 
> Andre


 
... wo sind sie den? 
Ich warte und warte und bekomm nun schon das 3. mal ne Abfuhr...  
Wenn ich so die Bilder von Euren Bikes sehe und mir den blauen Himmel anschau könnte ich echt heulen.

VG
Alex


----------



## Adelegg-Biker (19. April 2007)

Hallo!

Wünsch denjenigen, die das Stereo schon haben viel Spaß damit. Bei mir dauert es noch etwas. Hab mir erst heute ein 20" Stereo black Louise bestellt.
Voraussichtlicher Liefertermin ist Mitte Juni  

Gruß


----------



## RWE (19. April 2007)

@all

Heute Anruf erhalten - BIKE ABHOLEN! ! ! ! Jippieh


----------



## Zwillinge2007 (19. April 2007)

@Dot
Sehr geil dein Bike! Bei mir wird es nächste Woche soweit sein. Eine frage, wo gibt es so stylische Trinkflaschen?

Gruß Helge


----------



## Dot (19. April 2007)

@ Helge

Die Trinkflaschen gibt´s bei Mister Bike in Pforzheim. --> Denke aber auch, dass es die noch wo anders gibt...

@ r19andre

Finde den eher stylisch  .

@ Subraid
Cool, ja, das ist aber auch ein geiler Laden. Wie ich sehe hast du ein Lapierre, auch ein super Bike.

Vielleicht treff ich dich mal bei der Nieburg oder aufm Seehauspfad etc. --> Das L. ist ja nicht so oft in vorhanden in unseren Breiten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## E=MC² (19. April 2007)

So hier ein paar Bilder von meinem Stereo


----------



## Dot (19. April 2007)

Kommt mir bekannt vor  .

Okay, die ersten 45 km sind runter und ein erstes Fazit von mir:
- Im Gelände (flach) und den Berg runter ist das Rad eine Granate. 
- Uphill bin ich im Moment noch mein Marathonfully gewohnt und es kommt mir deswegen langsam vor, aber es soll ja auch nicht den Speed eines Marathonfullys haben. 

Fazit: Es wird genau der Einsatzbereich abgedeckt, den ich wollte und fuer Kraftausdauer am Berg ist es auch geeignet.

So, und nun noch ne Frage. Die hintere Scheibenbremes schleift bei mir minimal, wenn ich in ne Kurve fahre. Das nervt...  . Ist das am Anfang normal und spielt sich das noch ein - der Abstand zwischen Bremsbacken und -scheibe ist minimal... .


----------



## MasifCentralier (19. April 2007)

@ all
Ich bin jetzt auch stolzer Besitzer des Stereo K24 und ich muss sagen alle Teile an dem Rad, und vor allem der Hinterbau sind ganz große Klasse!!! Ich bin jetzt sogar echt froh, das es kein Rad mit ner Talas geworden ist, denn das IT-System ist echt der Wahnsinn! Mit 140 runter, wenns flach wird drück ich beim aufrechten Sitzen einfach auf den Hebel, und die Gabel fährt dann automatisch(meiner Meinung nach) auf die perfekte Höhe ca.100mm, und die Bergaufgeometrie ist ja unschlagbar, mit den 20mm die da übrig bleiben.
Ich wünsche allen eine geile Bike-Saison, und wenig Stürze, denn für Kratzer ist es echt zu Schade 

P.S: Wie viel habt ihr so bezahlt?

Gruß
Sebastian


----------



## honibiker (19. April 2007)

Hallo, ich weiß nicht ob Du dich mittlerweile für  ein Bike entschieden hast, ich habe lange überlegt, ob ich ein Canyon oder ein Cube kaufen soll. Ich war bei Canyon in Koblenz und auch bei einem Cube-Fachhändler vor Ort.
Die Fachkompetenz bei Canyon ist sicherlich super, jedoch ist die Preisspanne lange nicht mehr so Interessant wie vor 2-3 Jahren.
Da lege ich lieber Wert auf Service vor Ort......


----------



## Dot (19. April 2007)

> So, und nun noch ne Frage. Die hintere Scheibenbremes schleift bei mir minimal, wenn ich in ne Kurve fahre. Das nervt...  . Ist das am Anfang normal und spielt sich das noch ein - der Abstand zwischen Bremsbacken und -scheibe ist minimal... .



Niemand ne Ahnung?


----------



## MasifCentralier (19. April 2007)

@Dot
Bei mir gibts da in Linkskurven auch ein leichtes Geräusch, aber ein richtiges Schleifen kann man das nicht nennen. Aber Lösungsvorschläge hab ich leider keine.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dot (19. April 2007)

Ja, es ist mehr ein Zirpen, aber nervig... . 

Nun gut, vielleicht wissen die anderen mehr, trotzdem Danke. 

Ist ja nicht soooo schlimm, bei anderen bricht das Ding nach 40 km zusammen. Spätestens in zwei Wochen, beim ersten Check werd ichs wissen.


----------



## Bond007 (19. April 2007)

*@Dot:* An meinem Stereo schleift die hintere Bremse auch minimal, sobald ich das Bike nach *rechts verlagere* - ist mir aber auch erst in dieser neuen Saison aufgefallen.  Ich seh´s aber ehrlich gesagt net tragisch, ein gewisses Schleifen der Scheibenbremsen ist normal.


----------



## Dot (19. April 2007)

Merci.


----------



## Freecastle (20. April 2007)

Mal eine Frage an euch STEREO-Besitzer ....

wie kommt ihr mit den Bikes auf langen geraden Strecken (Flachland) zu rande ? Soll heissen bis ihr an den jeweiligen Trail einstiegen von zu Hause seid. Sind ja manchmal schon ein paar Kilometer. Die absolute Rennmaschiene ist es ja nicht ....

Würde mich einfach mal interessieren, eure Meinung. DANKE


----------



## aquarace (20. April 2007)

Häää???

fährt sich halt sehr bequem und wie ein Touren/ Trailbike eben.

Ansonst besser ein EPIC kaufen ;-)


----------



## Manuel79 (20. April 2007)

Hallo Leuts! 

Habe die Wahl zwischen einem Stereo K24 mit Manitou Plat. 18" und einem K18 mit RS Rev... beides bei verschiedenen Händlern und ein wenig entfernt, aber ich will nicht mehr länger warten und mir eines von beiden am Montag kaufen.

Laut meinem Händler bekommt er die Version für 2699 und der Talas frühestens in 4 bis 6 Wochen. Das ist mir ehrlich gesagt zu lange. Hat auch Specialized und Trek in seinem Angebot, finde aber ehrlich gesagt das Cube Stereo in all seinen Versionen wesentlich besser.

Da es mein erstes Fully... wenn ehrlich, mein erstes neues Bike seit 7 Jahren .... werden wird und ich quasi Wiedereinsteiger bin, frage ich mich jetzt, welches ich nehmen soll: Das mit der RS oder der Manitou!
Ich wohne, falls es jemanden was sagt, im Bereich Feldberg und Vogelsberg. Mein Einsatzbereich wird 50 % Landstraßen und asphaltierte Feldwege sein, 25 % Schotter und Kieswege (eben so die normalen Waldwege im Vogelsberg und Feldberg) und 20% Singletrails in den genannten Gebieten. Der Rest ein paar kleine Sprünge, aber nichts dramatisches.

Zu welchem Bike ratet ihr mir?
Mein Händler hat die Manitou nicht im Sortiment, weil er nur die günstigere und die teure stereo Version im Angebot hat und er noch keine besonders zahlreichen Kunden hatte mit Wunsch nach Manitou Plat.

Vielen Dank nochmal vorab! ;-)  

Manuel

P.S.: Soll auch mal für eine längere Tour geeignet sein... nicht immer ist Wald und Trail angesagt.


----------



## MasifCentralier (20. April 2007)

@ freecastle

Ich würde dir etwas mehr Druck im Dämpfer raten(ich wiege so 70kg und habe 9 bar) und dann Pro Pedal auf Stufe2.
Bei mir geht das prima.

@ manuel

Bei deinen Strecken würde ich dir ganz klar ddas k24 empfehlen, da die Ausstattung fast ein kilo leichter ist. Außerdem ist die Manitou nur nicht so gut, wenn sie halb abgesenkt ist. Das könnte dir aber relativ egal sein, da du ja auf Asphaltstraßen und Schotterwegen keine Megasensible Gabel brauchst. Ich find das schnelle absenken am Lenker nämlich klasse, da man nie anhalten muss. Bergab ist die sicher gleichwertig mit der RS.

Gruß Sebastian


----------



## Spectrum (20. April 2007)

Hallo zusammen,
ich hatte ja heute schon die Hoffnung aufgegeben nachdem viele von Euch Ihr Bike bekommen haben ... und dann klingelte mein Bike-Shop durch...
Und was soll ich sagen!?!  Is einfach nur geil!   
Morgen wird es aufgebaut und Bilder folgen schnellstens.
Bis bald und viel Spaß Euch
Gruß Alex


----------



## voodoo69 (21. April 2007)

wo kann man den ein cube stereo k18, milky green, 16" günstig online bestellen? 

thx 4 response


----------



## Boogeyman (23. April 2007)

Kaum haben die hier im Thread Wartenden ihr Stereo bekommen, schon wird es ruhig! Wie fährt sich denn die Revelation?

Mein Händler hat letzte Woche einen Schwung Stereos bekommen, aber nur 18"  Diejenigen, die letzte Woche Ihre Bikes bekommen haben, hatten ja auch alle 18" bestellt, oder?

Hoffentlich bekommt er diese Woche auch die bestellten 20".


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MasifCentralier (23. April 2007)

Also ich hab ein 20', allerding nicht das K18


----------



## hoerman2201 (23. April 2007)

Boogeyman schrieb:


> Kaum haben die hier im Thread Wartenden ihr Stereo bekommen, schon wird es ruhig! Wie fährt sich denn die Revelation?
> .



tja hatte dauernd prob´s mit der einstellung. entweder zuviel negativdruck, dann hast du weniger federweg, da sich die gabel einsaugt, oder zuwenig druck, dann haste ne unsensible gabel. die drücke auf dem gabelholmen kannst du sowieso vergessen. ca. 20 - 30 % zu hoch . hatte bei 88 kg ca 120/110 bzw 110/95 +/- . 
aber sie war mir halt im mittleren bereich zu weich ( z.b. beim bremsen mächtig eingesackt ) und zum ende zu progressiv.
habe meine jetzt umrüsten lassen auf stahlfeder .

v.g.
hoerman


----------



## RWE (23. April 2007)

bin auch noch wie hoerman am "justieren" habe jedoch mit 98 KG ein wenig mehr auf´m Bike  
bin bis auf das leichte knarr bzw. knackgeräusch was vom sattel bzw. stange her kommt vollends zufrieden. habe das k18 mit louise, bis dato 90 km auf´m tacho

an alle wartenden - ES LOHNT SICH !!!


----------



## Boogeyman (23. April 2007)

@RWE: Genau meine Gewichtsklasse. Welches Dämpfer/Gabel-Setup fährst Du?


----------



## E=MC² (23. April 2007)

Bei mir existiert das gleiche Problem mit der Revelation. Sackt auch ein.
So arg hab ich mich allerdings noch nicht mit dem Setup beschäftigt.


----------



## Soldi (23. April 2007)

Boogeyman schrieb:


> Kaum haben die hier im Thread Wartenden ihr Stereo bekommen, schon wird es ruhig!


Das wollen wir mal nicht so ganz stehen lassen!
Zuerst einmal muss ich mich für Cube fast für den langen Liefertermin bedanken, denn zum guten Preis (sag ich nicht) gabs von meinem Händler nochmal ein "Entschädigungsset" für fast 100.-.
Nach einer Woche Test kann ich sagen, dass Bike ist bis auf wenige "kleinere Macken" genial.
Zum einen hab ich mit etwas weniger als 14 Kilogramm bei 20" gerechnet, was aber für ein Bike dieser Steifigkeit trotzdem absolute Klasse ist!
Das "Dämpferschutzblech" ging bei der Abstimmungsfahrt bei einem kleinen "Probesprung" fliegen und wurde umgehend durch "altbewährte" Lizzard Skins für Dämpfer ersetzt. Bin mal gepannt, wann sich zum ersten Mal ein Stein durch den meiner Meinung nach zu knappen Abstand zwischen Reifen und Querstrebe quält. Nachdem ich dem Federbein das Durchschlagen abgewöhnt habe muss ich sagen "Das Bike hat TRAKTION ohne ENDE" und lässt sich mit der Foxgabel und dem RP23 Dämpfer für die Straße fast komplett blockieren.
Nach mehreren Setupfahrten gings ans Abstecken der Grenzen. Selbst 1 Meter Drops steckt das Bike noch mühelos weg (Lagerprobs. im Hinterbau scheinen behoben), leider wurde ich etwas übermütig, was zu einem kleinen Freiflug mit Helmbruch führte. Aber selbst das aprupte Abbremsen des Vorderrades durch einen halbmeter hohen Stein steckt das Bike besser weg, als sein Fahrer. 
Die Maguras haben kein BAT, dafür aber vorne und hinten 180mm und waren bis jetzt eher unterfordert. Fotos gibts auf der Cubehomepage  , welche vom Arbeitseinsatz folgen, wenn ich gute hab.
Allen die noch warten wünsch ich einen frühen Liefertermin und genausoviel Spass!


----------



## Spectrum (24. April 2007)

Hallo zusammen,
habs heute endlich geschaft fertig zu schrauben und ich bin sowas von begeistert von dem Rad.  Morgen gehts dann ans Feintuning der Gabel und Dämpfer und bissl Testen... werde Berichten! Ein vorläufiges Bild gibts in der Galerie.
VG Alex


----------



## Bond007 (24. April 2007)

*@Spectrum:* Very, very nice your bike!!!   
Den Lenker hast aber scho arg weit unten oder fährst Du wirklich so nach vorn gebeugt!?


----------



## Spectrum (24. April 2007)

Bond007 schrieb:


> *@Spectrum:* Very, very nice your bike!!!
> Den Lenker hast aber scho arg weit unten oder fährst Du wirklich so nach vorn gebeugt!?


 
*@Bond007 *
DANKE * *
Ich glaube das täuscht bissl von der Persepktive (ich habe heute Nacht halb schräg von oben fotografiert) Die Sattelstütze ist außerdem auch noch zu weit draußen. Da ist auch nur der std Syntace Vorbau + Spacer+ Lowrider Lenker verbaut. Ich mach mal noch ordentliche Bilder bei Tageslicht und richtig von der Seite
VG
Alex


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Manuel79 (24. April 2007)

N'Abend zusamme!

Habe jetzt endlich mein Stereo!  
Ist ein K18 geworden, damit ich noch einige zusätzliche Teile anschaffen konnte,  ohne mich gleich hoffnungslos zu verschulden. Das mit dem Drehen zur Höhenverstellen an der RS Rev. ist zwar gewöhnungsbedürftig.... aber besser als meine alte RST.   Ansonsten kenne ich es ja nur von der Probefahrt... kann es aber am Samstag nach Einstellung auf mein Gewicht (90kg) dann ein wenig einfahren. Man sitzt auf dem Teil fast wie auf einer Enduro- Maschine. Feine Sache das.

Manuel


----------



## Boogeyman (24. April 2007)

So, meine Herren! ich habe heute auch mein Stereo K18 20" abgeholt und komme gerade von den ersten 15 Km zurück. Bergab und auf "flachen" Trails habe ich das Grinsen nicht mehr aus dem Gesicht bekommen! Bergauf bin ich noch mein Hardtail gewohnt, aber auch mit dem Stereo komme ich gut zurecht. Ich bin derzeit vollstens zufrieden!  

Auch passt mir die Rahmengröße sehr gut - ich war ja recht unentschlossen zwischen 18" und 20".


----------



## hoerman2201 (24. April 2007)

Boogeyman schrieb:


> Auch passt mir die Rahmengröße sehr gut - ich war ja recht unentschlossen zwischen 18" und 20".



welche schrittlänge hast du denn ?


----------



## Zwillinge2007 (25. April 2007)

Boogeyman schrieb:


> So, meine Herren! ich habe heute auch mein Stereo K18 20" abgeholt und komme gerade von den ersten 15 Km zurück. Bergab und auf "flachen" Trails habe ich das Grinsen nicht mehr aus dem Gesicht bekommen! Bergauf bin ich noch mein Hardtail gewohnt, aber auch mit dem Stereo komme ich gut zurecht. Ich bin derzeit vollstens zufrieden!
> 
> Auch passt mir die Rahmengröße sehr gut - ich war ja recht unentschlossen zwischen 18" und 20".



Wie groß bist du? Warte auch auf 20


----------



## Zwillinge2007 (25. April 2007)

Boogeyman schrieb:


> So, meine Herren! ich habe heute auch mein Stereo K18 20" abgeholt und komme gerade von den ersten 15 Km zurück. Bergab und auf "flachen" Trails habe ich das Grinsen nicht mehr aus dem Gesicht bekommen! Bergauf bin ich noch mein Hardtail gewohnt, aber auch mit dem Stereo komme ich gut zurecht. Ich bin derzeit vollstens zufrieden!
> 
> Auch passt mir die Rahmengröße sehr gut - ich war ja recht unentschlossen zwischen 18" und 20".



Wie groß bist du? Warte auch auf ein 20


----------



## Boogeyman (25. April 2007)

Ich bin 1,87m und habe eine Schrittlänge von selbstgemessenen 89cm.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Spectrum (25. April 2007)

Boogeyman schrieb:


> Ich bin 1,87m und habe eine Schrittlänge von selbstgemessenen 89cm.


 

Bin ich auch fast... (187/91) Und ich finde das 20" genau richtig! Ich bin sowohl 18" als auch 20" Probe gefahren. Die 18" Variante war mir zu kurz und kompakt. Die S***freiheit ist bei mir auch OK. Bin gestern meine Hausrunde das erste mal mit dem Stereo gefahren und hatte auch wie wie Boogeyman ein zufriedenes Lächeln unterm Helm.

Also an alle die leider noch warten müssen... HALTET DURCH! Es lohnt sich..
und die es schon haben... Viel Spaß mit dem Teil


----------



## marjue (25. April 2007)

Hi

Hab mein Stereo K18 in 18" jetzt seit einer Woche und hab schon einige km runter mit dem Teil auf der Hausrunde und im Thüringer Wald. Anfangs habe ich mit der kompakteren Sitzposition etwas gehadert aber inzwischen fühl ich mich auf dem Bike sauwohl. Keine Rückenprobleme mehr bei längeren Touren wie beim alten Bike. Bergauf merk ich inzwischen keinen großen Unterschied mehr zu meinem alten Hardtail und bergab auf Holperstrecken bekomm ich das grinsen nimmer aus dem Gesicht. Mit dem Dämpfer bin ich auch extrem zufrieden was die Wippunterdrückung angeht. Nur mit der Relevation bin ich noch am basteln (wie einige hier). Momentan hab ich ca. 110/100 bei ca. 83kg und 25% Sag. Die vorgegebenen Werte waren mir auch zu unsensibel. Leider schleifen die Bremsen bei kurvenfahrten oft kurz ... ist das bei euch auch so?
Kurzum ... das Bike war eine gute Entscheidung und das Warten wert.

Bye

Marcus


----------



## Zwillinge2007 (25. April 2007)

@Spectrum
Endlich auch mal wieder einer der Farbe in den Wald bringt! 
Schön zu hören das,daß warten sich doch sehr lohnt.Ich war kurz vor der Aufgabe da sagte mir mein Händler das es jetzt sicher am Samstag kommen wird.Ich hoffe es schwer!
Weiter viel Spaß!


----------



## Spectrum (25. April 2007)

Zwillinge2007 schrieb:


> @Spectrum
> Endlich auch mal wieder einer der Farbe in den Wald bringt!
> Schön zu hören das,daß warten sich doch sehr lohnt.Ich war kurz vor der Aufgabe da sagte mir mein Händler das es jetzt sicher am Samstag kommen wird.Ich hoffe es schwer!
> Weiter viel Spaß!


 
@ Zwillinge2007
Danke für die Blumen  
Ich drück Dir die Daumen. Mir ging es bis letzte Woche Freitag genau so.

@marjue
ich habe gestern ein Setup rein nach Gefühl gefunden und muß heute mal nachschauen wieviel Druck es nun eigentlich ist. Mein Revelation hat sich aber auch um gute 7mm zusammen gezogen... ist mir aber relativ egal solange sie nicht durchschlägt und mir ein gutes Fahrgefühl gibt.


----------



## hoerman2201 (25. April 2007)

@ marjue

ging mir mit der revelation auch so. hab das passende setup nie wirklich gefunden. hab irgendwann ( so vor ca. 14 tagen ) die sprichwörtliche schnauze voll gehabt, und sie umrüsten lassen auf stahlfeder .
und die entscheidung nicht bereut. sahnemäßiges, butterweiches ansprechen von anfang an, dabei aber nie zu weich und in den trails kann ich endlich den gesamten federweg ausnutzen. 
rundum zufrieden. 

p.s. und nicht zu vergessen, habe durch die stahlfeder jetzt mit u-turn 85 mm - 130 mm zur verfügung, was bei den anstiegen echt hilft 


v.g. hoerman


----------



## marjue (25. April 2007)

@hoerman2201

so rein aus Interesse .... was hat das Umrüsten gekostet? Hat das dein Bikehändler gemacht, eingeschickt oder gar selbst gefrickelt?
Welche Einstellmöglichkeiten hat man denn dann noch von Außen mit Stahlfeder, oder kann man trotzdem noch über den Druck was regulieren? Bin mir nicht so ganz im Klaren, ob dann nur noch die Feder arbeitet oder zusätzlich auch noch der Luftdruck. Denn wenn man die Federn einstellen möchte müsste man ja auch die Kappen der Gabel austauschen wo die Füllventile sitzen und gegen Kappen mit Federeinstellern tauschen.  

Bye


----------



## hoerman2201 (25. April 2007)

@ marjue

hab meine bei trust-bike.de umrüsten lassen. kostet ca. 57 euro wenn die air u-turn einheit mit verrechnet wird. 
es gibt verschiedene federhärten . weich, mittel, hart und ab 85 kg extrahart, die ich habe. 
ansonsten brauchst du nix mehr einstellen. das poplock bleibt erhalten.
schreib einfach mal an trust-bike, die beantworten dir deine fragen.
kann nur für mich sprechen, das ich den umbau echt nicht bereue. die kennlinie ist schön linear, und die 150 g mehrgewicht der stahlfeder fällt überhaupt nicht auf.

mfg. hoerman


----------



## hoerman2201 (25. April 2007)

@ marjue   schau mal in der rubrik tech-talk mit der sufu nach dem thread setup rs revelation. dort schreibt dani , der experte schlecht hin, das er seine auch umgerüstet hat. der kann dir die fragen auch beantworten, sehr netter typ.


----------



## Adelegg-Biker (25. April 2007)

Hallo,

ich habe mir bei 187cm Körpergröße und 90cm Schrittlänge ebenfalls ein 20" bestellt (Liefertermin Mitte Juni  ). 
Bin auf einem 18", 20" und 22" gesessen. Das 20" passt ganz gut. Das mit der Freiheit für die empfindlichen Teile muss auch passen. Da war sogar beim 22er noch etwas Spielraum, allerdings ziemlich knapp.


----------



## fatz (25. April 2007)

Adelegg-Biker schrieb:


> Das mit der Freiheit für die empfindlichen Teile muss auch passen.


das passt schon. hab dieselben maße wie du und fahr auch n 20er....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## E=MC² (25. April 2007)

Ich hab gerade eine Minitour gemacht mit einem Stück Singletrail, und bin absolut begeistert vom Stereo. Jetzt gehts noch ans Feintuning von Gabel u. Dämpfer.

MfG  Philipp


----------



## PhilippM (25. April 2007)

ich möcht noch was zu der größe sagen:

also für mich(185.5cm schrittlänge 87 cm war das in 20" zu groß und ich hab schweren herzens(warten warten warten) eins in 18" bestellt.......mit k24(wird mich nur 150 euro mehr von dem guten pries den ich für das k18 hätte zahlen müßen kosten)


----------



## Boogeyman (25. April 2007)

Ich war gerade auf einer zweiten Runde und denke, dass ich die Anmerkungen  hier zur Revelation bestätigen kann. Mit dem Standard-Setup ist sie schon etwas arg unsensibel. Da ich sie aber schon relativ hart rangenommen und dabei noch nicht den vollen Federweg benötigt habe, werde ich wohl auch etwas nachjustieren. Der Dämpfer rockt aber IMHO ohne Ende.


----------



## Route66 (26. April 2007)

Hi all,

ja mein Rahmen liegt auch beim Händler    und ich sitze hier in Californien und komme nicht ran  

Greez


----------



## Wolperdinger (26. April 2007)

Hi,
mit wieviel PSI fahrt ihr euren Fox RP23 Dämpfer denn? Natürlich bei den Angaben Körpergewicht net ganz vergessen, is ja doch zu beachten.
Mein Prob ist mom dass ich den Dämpfer nicht wirklich genau abstimmen kann da meine Pumpe sch... ist, so schnell kann ich das Ding gar nicht vom Ventil wieder abdrehen, dass da net gleich wieder die Hälfte vom Druck flöten geht. Welche Pumpen nehmt er den so? Zugstufe? Wieviel Clicks...???

Postet einfach mal ein bisschen eure Setups, dann kann ich mich ja dran orientieren wenn ich dann wirklich meine neue Pumpe hab.

Gruß and ride on
Wolperdinger


----------



## Spectrum (26. April 2007)

@Wolperdinger
also ich habe auch bissl gefummelt und mir Tips von meinem Dealer geholt. Ich fahre bei 97kg (schwere Knochen ) 11bar und 3 Klicks Zugstufe.  Mein  Schrauber erzählte was von 20-30% Sag sind ok und nicht zuviel, entgegen der beigelegten Empfehlung und ich muß sagen , ich finds echt angenehm. 
VG Alex


----------



## E=MC² (26. April 2007)

Ich hab die Pumpe
http://www.roseversand.de/output/controller.aspx?cid=155&detail=10&detail2=4798
Damit hab ich keine Probleme mit entweichender Luft


----------



## MasifCentralier (26. April 2007)

Cool, ich hab die Gleiche für 20 bei H&S gekauft und find die auch supa.
Den Dämpfer fahr ich mit ca. 9 bar bei 70kg(leichte Knochen ) Zugstufe weiß ich nicht.
LG
Sebastian


----------



## Hemme (27. April 2007)

Da isses:





Mehr in meiner Galerie.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 4x4 (28. April 2007)

Sehr schönes Foto.

Das Stereo begeistert immer wieder.
Auch ich milchig grün.
Die Foxgabel macht einfach mehr her.
Wer die Alternativen mal daneben "in echt" gesehen hat, wird dies bestätigen.
Die Eigenschaften überzeugen eh.

Die Wartezeit lohnt sich!!!!!!!


----------



## 4x4 (28. April 2007)

Noch was:
Bei diesem Bild wird richtig deutlich, dass das Megaschutzblech für den Dämpfer 
Sch.. aussehen würde.
Paßt einfach nicht zu der filigranen Hinterbauweise und würde die Optik massiv stören.


----------



## aquarace (28. April 2007)

Stimmt es sieht wirklich nicht schön aus.
Aber trotzdem würde ich ohne keinen Meter fahren.

Habe mitlerweile 200km runter und bin super zufrieden.
Bisher keine Probleme ...toi, oti, toi....
Geht vergauf gut...auf dem Trail der Hammer....
Die FOX Gabel und der Dämpfer aller erste Sahne...
Bin froh mich für die FOX zu entscheiden.
Das einstellen ist auch kein Problem. 
Die Bremse ist spitze...
Passt einfach alles

Die noch keins haben...das warten Lohnt sich


----------



## rip74 (28. April 2007)

Zuallererst möcht ich sagen, dass das Bike als ganzes einfach nur geil ist und ich seitdem mit einem Dauergrinsen unterwegs bin!
        
Das komische Ding von Dämpferschutz ist allerdings ein Horror und war auch nach ca. 12km Schrott (eigentlich schon vorher) die mittleren Kabelbinder hats abgerissen und dann hat sich irgendetwas verkeilt und das Ding nur noch Lärm gemacht, dann war die Zeit gekommen es zu entfernen.
Es ist einfach zu wenig Freiheit zwischen Reifen und Querstrebe!

Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, daß irgendjemand von Cube damit eine ernstzunehmende Probefahrt unternommen hat!
Diese Fehlkonstruktion ist einfach eine billige Notlösung und das Stereo hat sowas nicht verdient!!!! 

werde mich jetzt wie schon vorher vermutet der Fatz´schen Lösung widmen.
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=250175

lg Dieter


----------



## E=MC² (28. April 2007)

Gestern bin ich nen Singletrail gefahren u. nach dem ein oder anderen Sprung hat mein Dämpfer so komische Quietschgeräusche von sich gegeben. Der Gummiring war auchimmer ziemlich weit unten. 
Kann es sein, dass der Dämpfer durchgeschlagen ist?
Ich hab jetzt mal ein paar PSI mehr reingepumpt...


----------



## Wolperdinger (28. April 2007)

...ich kann nur sagen dass es komplett ohne Dämpferschutz definitiv net ratsam ist zu fahren. 
Letztes Jahr bin ich mit nem Kumpel zusammen (Stereo-Fahrer) einen Alpencross von Ehrwald an den Gardasee gefahren. 
Ab dem dritten Tag fingen dann die Probleme bei ihm mit dem Stereo an.
Dämpfer war in der Früh auf einmal komplett leer => warum? wieso? weshalb?
in der Kolbenstange des Dämpfers war eine Delle naja es ist auf jeden Fall irgendwas dagegen geflogen... sobald der Dämpfer dann eingefedert hat ist die Luft rausgezischt. Echt ******* sag ich euch! Wir waren nur noch am nachpumpen in den nächsten Tagen.
=> also lieber klobige Optik als einen defekten Dämpfer nach drei Ausfahrten. Und dass mit dem Abreißen der Kabelbinder is auch relativ...
abgesehen davon ist das Stereo echt ein Traum

in diesem Sinne 
Ride on mit Dämpferschutz

Gruß
Wolperdinger


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Zwillinge2007 (29. April 2007)

Es ist da und nur geil zum Fahren


----------



## Boogeyman (29. April 2007)

Heute konnte ich das erste Mal zu einer großen Runde starten und die bisherigen Eindrücke wurden noch übertroffen. Das Rad ist einfach eine Waffe! Berab und auf Trails die Wucht und auch bergauf mit abgesenkter Gabel unheimlich schnell. Da würde ich es wirklich schon mit meinem alten Hardtail vergleichen. Die Höhenverstellung der Revelation kann man bequem auch während des Fahrens erreichen und das Absenken bzw. Rausfahren dauert nicht länger als ein paar Sekunden.


----------



## Dot (29. April 2007)

Hatte gestern die ersten heftigeren Trails unter den Reifen und es machte einfach nur Spaß. Die Sprünge wurden sicher abgefedert und waren bei mir wohl noch nie so weit.   Jetzt noch ein etwas längerer Vorbau und den Lenker kürzen, dann ist es perfekt.


----------



## E=MC² (29. April 2007)

Also ich finde, der Lenker hat die richtige Länge. Selbst die paar mm, die er länger als der Lenker an meinem HT ist, machen einen riesen Unterschied was Kontrollierbarkeit anbelangt.


----------



## rip74 (29. April 2007)

Kann alles nur bestätigen hab jetzt auch schon ein paar Runden gezogen und das nach 10 Jahren MTB Abstinenz. Sowohl bergauf mit abgesenkter Gabel als auch bergab hatte ich keine Probleme mit den routinierten Alpencrossern mitzuhalten (Marathon-Fully-Fahrer) bergab lass ich´s noch ein wenig langsamer angehen (fehlende Routine) aber Jumps sind genausowenig ein Problem wie supersteile Singletrails.
ich hab nur ein Problem mein Sattelrohr ist viel zu lang und ich kann es max. 3cm aus meiner Normalposition versenken.
Jetzt meine Frage: Wie problematisch ist es eine Carbonsattelstütze zu kürzen? Natürlich bleib ich weit unter der Mindesteinstecktiefe!
Bin aber schon bei 5 auf der Sattelstütze am Ende meiner Beinlänge angelangt.

Lg dieter


----------



## alex-j (30. April 2007)

Serz mitanander,
hatte dieses WE die Gelegenheit das Stereo mal zu testen. Auch im Vergleich zu dem Stupjumper von Spez. Das Cube hatte aber klar die Nase vorn. Das  ging gar nimmer weg und nun muss das Teil her.
183m was meint ihr 18" oder 20"?
Wie ist es mit schweren Knochen? ca 95kg?? Gibt es da Probleme??
Wie ist es mit schlechten Erfahrungen - gibt es hier Überraschungen an dem Bike?? Würd mich über ein paar Tips von euch freu'n.

))

Danke & Gruß
Alex


----------



## Wachtendonker (30. April 2007)

Moin,

habe das Stereo in 20" , größe 184, Schrittlänge 88!! Habe leider 90 Kilo!
Bisher 250 KM und 2000HM habe ich keine Probleme gehabt! 
Ausser das ich im vergleich mit meinem Stevens M8 die Berge schlechter hochkomme, dafür aber schneller hinunter.............gg!!

MfG
Michael


----------



## Spectrum (30. April 2007)

Servus,
habe am Wochenende auch mein Stereo das erstemal richtig gefordert und ich muß sagen, vom aller Feinsten. Ich kämpfe auch in der "oberen 90er Klasse" und habe mit dem Bike bisher überhaupt keine Probleme. Einzig einen steiferen LRS werde ich mir wohl zulegen müssen/wollen. Das wird aber noch bissl dauern, bis sich meine Finanzen von dem Milchgrünen wieder erholt haben.

@ alex-j
Sattelstütze kürzen ist kein Problem, ganz sauber mit einer vernünftig scharfen Säge vorsichtig absägen, ordentlich entgraten und die Schnittkante versiegeln mit Klarlack. War bei mir auch notwendig zwecks vollständigem Versenken.

VG Alex


----------



## RWE (30. April 2007)

@ spectrum

poste doch bitte mal dein setup vo / hi

"kämpfe ebenfalls in der oberen Klasse (97 kg)


----------



## Spectrum (30. April 2007)

Servus RWE,
hinten habe ich 11bar und 3 Klicks Zugstufe, bei Bedarf leg ich den Hebel fürs Pro Pedal um sonst mag ich den Hinterbau lieber soft damit er bergab ordentlich schlucken kann und den Federweg ausnutzt. Vorn kann ich Dir gar nicht genau sagen. Die habe ich nach Gefühl abgestimmt. Es war bei der Positiv-Kammer aber was um die 10bar und die Nagativ Kammer je nach Vorliebe für das Ansprechverhalten. Dadurch saugt sich die Gabel aber auf ca 120mm rein. Macht dann zwar 1cm weniger Federweg aber dafür ein nettes Ansprechverhalten meiner Meinung nach was mir persönlich wichtiger ist als die reine Zahl 130mm.
VG Alex


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wuschal02 (30. April 2007)

rip74 schrieb:


> Kann alles nur bestätigen hab jetzt auch schon ein paar Runden gezogen und das nach 10 Jahren MTB Abstinenz. Sowohl bergauf mit abgesenkter Gabel als auch bergab hatte ich keine Probleme mit den routinierten Alpencrossern mitzuhalten (Marathon-Fully-Fahrer) bergab lass ich´s noch ein wenig langsamer angehen (fehlende Routine) aber Jumps sind genausowenig ein Problem wie supersteile Singletrails.
> ich hab nur ein Problem mein Sattelrohr ist viel zu lang und ich kann es max. 3cm aus meiner Normalposition versenken.
> Jetzt meine Frage: Wie problematisch ist es eine Carbonsattelstütze zu kürzen? Natürlich bleib ich weit unter der Mindesteinstecktiefe!
> Bin aber schon bei 5 auf der Sattelstütze am Ende meiner Beinlänge angelangt.
> ...



Die Sattelstütze kannst Du natrülich kürzen, schätze das werden die meisten gemacht haben bei der Ausgangslänge! Wenn Du kein spezielles Sägeblatt hast, dann nimm eines für Metal, das Alu kommt sowieso nach einer dünnen Schicht Carbon zum vorschein. Dannach noch schön entgraten damit es keine kratzer gibt und endlich kannst zum downhill richtig absenken!


----------



## rip74 (30. April 2007)

@ Spectrum und Wuschal02

danke für die Tipps !  

@ die anderen

sagt mal bin ich denn hier nur unter Schwergewichten?  
ist denn auch noch wer bei ca. 75kg Kampfgewicht (nackisch türlisch) dabei?

Hab mein pers. Setup für Revelation: (+110 /-100) mit minimaler Zugstufe;
den Dämpfer fahr ich bei 115; 

lg dieter


----------



## alex-j (30. April 2007)

Serz miteinander,

thanx @ll für die Kniffe.  

;-) >90kg wir stehen dazu. Nicht jeder hat halt so schwere Knochen ;-)

War heut nochmal bei nem Händler, beim 20"er ist nicht mehr viel Luft!! Werd mich fürn 18" entscheiden. 

Aber jetzt nochmal, gab es echt keine Prob mit Schmutz usw oder Steinen im Bereich des hinteren Dämfers. Das scheint mir auf den ertsen Blick die einzige Schwachstelle zu sein. Das Schutzblech sieht echt besch... aus. Gibt es da andere Möglichkeiten??? Oder gab es gar Lagerprobs?

Thanx

Gruß Alex


----------



## E=MC² (30. April 2007)

rip74 schrieb:


> sagt mal bin ich denn hier nur unter Schwergewichten?
> ist denn auch noch wer bei ca. 75kg Kampfgewicht (nackisch türlisch) dabei?



Ja ich! Mein Gewicht liegt auch so um die 75kg.
Wegen Luftdruck muss ich mal schauen, weiß ich nicht auswendig.


MfG  Philipp


----------



## Boogeyman (1. Mai 2007)

alex-j schrieb:


> Serz miteinander,
> 
> thanx @ll für die Kniffe.
> 
> ...


Weiter vorne wurde eine Möglichkeit zum Dämpferschutz von "Fatz" gepostet. Er hat einfach einen alten Fahrradschlauch mit einem Kabelbinder am Dämpfer befestigt. Sieht schick aus, schütz das gute Teil aber auch nicht richtig gegen Steinschlag, eher gegen Dreck. Ich habe den mitgelieferten Schutz am WE dran gehabt und hatte "noch" keine Probleme damit. Sieht jetzt auch nicht sooooo schlecht aus.


----------



## Soldi (1. Mai 2007)

Boogeyman schrieb:


> Weiter vorne wurde eine Möglichkeit zum Dämpferschutz von "Fatz" gepostet. Er hat einfach einen alten Fahrradschlauch mit einem Kabelbinder am Dämpfer befestigt. Sieht schick aus, schütz das gute Teil aber auch nicht richtig gegen Steinschlag, eher gegen Dreck. Ich habe den mitgelieferten Schutz am WE dran gehabt und hatte "noch" keine Probleme damit. Sieht jetzt auch nicht sooooo schlecht aus.


Dann scheint es ordentliche Toleranzen mit dem Schutz zu geben, denn meiner streift schon beim Einfedern und ist schon bei der ersten Fahrt abgeflogen.
Denke die Spuren der Fat Alberts müssten zu erkennen sein.





Meine "Walze" und ich stehen auf gutes altes Neopren.
Hier;




hier;




und hier  ;




Der Dämpfer könnte eventuell trotzdem durch einen Stein getroffen werden aber lieber ein kaputter Dämfer, als ein Abflug wegen nes verklemmten Steins am Hinterrad.


----------



## Boogeyman (1. Mai 2007)

Bei mir streift nichts, habe gerade nochmal darauf geachtet. Komisch, dass die Toleranzen so groß zu sein scheinen.

Thema Dämpfer: Ich habe gerade noch etwas an der revelation herumgespielt. Positiv habe ich 11 bar und negativ ca. 12 bar, bei einem Körpergewicht von 98 Kg. Das Ansprechverhalten ist so wirklich Zucker, allerdings zieht sich die Gabel natürlich etwas zusammen. Mit der Einstellung 12 bar/12 bar hatte ich nach meinem gröbsten Sprung noch ca. 2 cm Luft, insofern sollten mir die 120 mm restfederweg noch reichen.


----------



## Bond007 (1. Mai 2007)

alex-j schrieb:


> Aber jetzt nochmal, gab es echt keine Prob mit Schmutz usw oder Steinen im Bereich des hinteren Dämfers. Das scheint mir auf den ertsen Blick die einzige Schwachstelle zu sein.



Hab mein *´06er-Stereo* nun seit fast einem Jahr und nehm´s net gerade zimperlig ran...am RP3 ist alles *roger*, keinerlei Beschädigungen oder Fehlfunktionen - ganz *ohne Schutz* !


----------



## E=MC² (1. Mai 2007)

Wie schaut denn dein Unterrohr aus? Hat Steinschlag Spuren hinterlassen?
Ich hab mir jetzt eine Schutzfolie gekauft, da mir aufgefallen ist, dass eben jener Steinschlag schon kl. Spuren hinterlassen hat.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bond007 (1. Mai 2007)

E=MC² schrieb:


> Wie schaut denn dein Unterrohr aus? Hat Steinschlag Spuren hinterlassen?



Klaro gibt´s ein paar "Einschläge" auf der Rohr-Unterseite, aber läßt sich leider nie ganz vermeiden...außer mit so einer Folie, wie Du sie angebracht hast. Für mich is des Bike allerdings auch ein _Gebrauchsgegenstand_ - als ich mein "altes" Scott nach knapp über einem Jahr verkaufte, sah die Unterseite auch nimmer so schön aus, aber den Käufer hat´s net gestört.  
Finde aber, dass der Cube-Rahmen aufgrund der eloxierten Farbe lang nicht so empfindlich reagiert als ein herkömlicher Rahmen.


----------



## E=MC² (1. Mai 2007)

Klar ist das ein Gebrauchsgegenstand. Selbst wenn die Folie nicht ganz billig war, geb ich lieber die 20â¬ aus, statt meinen Rahmen, der ja 1200â¬ kostet, zu beschÃ¤digen.


----------



## fatz (2. Mai 2007)

Boogeyman schrieb:


> Sieht schick aus, schütz das gute Teil aber auch nicht richtig gegen Steinschlag, eher gegen Dreck.


eher andersrum.....
wenn hinten der gummilappen runterhaengt wirst du daa keine steine dagegenwerfen koennen.
zumindest nicht so, dass es ihm weh tut. aber da vorn offen ist kommt zumindest der staub hin.


----------



## hoerman2201 (2. Mai 2007)

@ E-MC² ...  wo gibt's diese folie zu kaufen ? würde mich auch dafür interessieren.


----------



## Spectrum (2. Mai 2007)

Servus,
Bei mir war ein Schutzfolie am Rahmenkit schon verklebt. Relativ dick und durchsichtig am Unterrohr und noch eine solche Folie an der Kettenstrebe. Wobei ich mir ziemlich sicher bin das die *NICHT* mein Bikeshop verklebt hat sondern von Cube direkt kam. Ich könnte mal Detailfotos machen und online stellen wenn Bedarf besteht.
VG Alex


----------



## Boogeyman (2. Mai 2007)

fatz schrieb:


> eher andersrum.....
> wenn hinten der gummilappen runterhaengt wirst du daa keine steine dagegenwerfen koennen.
> zumindest nicht so, dass es ihm weh tut. aber da vorn offen ist kommt zumindest der staub hin.



Hält der Schlauch wirklich "normalen" Kiesel-/Steinschlag ab? Wenn ja, würde es mich freuen und ich würde auch zu Deiner Lösung tendieren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fatz (2. Mai 2007)

Boogeyman schrieb:


> Hält der Schlauch wirklich "normalen" Kiesel-/Steinschlag ab? Wenn ja, würde es mich freuen und ich würde auch zu Deiner Lösung tendieren.


schau dir doch mal die fotos an. ich wuerd sagen, dass 90% von dem, was ein reifen so
werfen kann den gummi gar nicht bis zum daempfer hindrueckt. der rest kann auch nix 
anrichten....


----------



## E=MC² (2. Mai 2007)

Spectrum schrieb:


> Ich könnte mal Detailfotos machen und online stellen wenn Bedarf besteht.



Ja, bitte!

Meine sind von www.phobia-bikes.de.


----------



## Wenkman (2. Mai 2007)

sooo... ich habe mir jetzt die vollen 25 Seiten in diesem Thread gegeben und hab mit euch alle Höhen und Tiefen durchlebt, die Ihr mit Lieferterminen, Defekten und nicht zu gebrauchenden Flaschenhaltern hattet.

Im großen und ganzen habe ich aber rausgelesen, dass ich Ihr und hoffentlich ich auch, bald, ein verdammt geiles Bike habt / haben werde.

Ich habe mir ca. Anfang April ein Stereo in Titan (!) (komisch, ich hab kein einziges Privat-Bild in dieser Farbe finden können) in der K24 Version bestellt. 
Liefertermin soll die KW20 sein. Ich bin mal richtig gespannt ob das klappt. Aber ich hab den Eindruck dass die Beschwerden bezüglich des Liefertermins, zumindest in diesem Forum, deutlich abgenommen haben.

So long, wünsche ich allen Viel Spaß mit Ihrem Stereo (traumhaftes Wetter, einfach traumhaft zur Zeit...   ) ich werde bald zu euch stoßen...   

Ciao, Marco


----------



## E=MC² (2. Mai 2007)

Wenkman schrieb:


> Aber ich hab den Eindruck dass die Beschwerden bezüglich des Liefertermins, zumindest in diesem Forum, deutlich abgenommen haben.



Einige habe ihr Stereo doch schon endlich bekommen (nach elend langer Wartezeit in den meisten Fällen).


----------



## Boogeyman (2. Mai 2007)

Nochwas zum Thema Flaschenhalter: Ich habe einen von TopPeak und der passt spitzenmäßig!


----------



## MasifCentralier (2. Mai 2007)

@wenkman

Wenn ich endlich ausfinde wie ich die Fotos einfüge, dann sag ich dir bescheid 
Gruß


----------



## ICD10 (2. Mai 2007)

Servus,
für die die das Warten abschreckt, bei meinem Händler in 88400 BC steht ein Stereo Milky 20" mit K18 Ausstattung. War am Montag noch nicht verkauft. Adresse des Händlers gibts über die Cube Website.

Bezgl Setup: im Dämpfer (RP23) hab ich 13 bar, bei 110kg Kampfgewicht. 
Knarzprobleme hatt ich auch, es war dei untere Dämpferaufnahme, etwas Brunox und die Sache war erledigt.

Mit dem Dämpferschutzblech hab ich überhaupt keine Probleme, da ist bei mir reichlich Platz  . Liegt vielleicht an unterschiedlichen Laufrädern, der Hinterbau ist ja glaub bei jeder Ramengröße gleich. (Ich fahr einen 22" Rahmen)

Gruß
A.


----------



## E=MC² (2. Mai 2007)

Boogeyman schrieb:


> Nochwas zum Thema Flaschenhalter: Ich habe einen von TopPeak und der passt spitzenmäßig!



Meiner passt auch perfekt. Bilder sind in meinem Fotoalbum.


----------



## Boogeyman (2. Mai 2007)

Ich wollte damit nur deutlich machen, dass der Flaschenhalter beim Stereo eigentlich kein Problem ist und somit nicht zu den Tiefen zählen sollte.


----------



## Bond007 (2. Mai 2007)

Wenkman schrieb:


> Ich habe mir ca. Anfang April ein Stereo in Titan (!) (komisch, ich hab kein einziges Privat-Bild in dieser Farbe finden können) in der K24 Version bestellt.



 Doch, ich besitze so ein *titan-eloxiertes Stereo* - bitte sehr:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 1968cube (3. Mai 2007)

ICD10 schrieb:


> Beim RP23 kann man die Propedaldämpfung kompett abstellen (geht beim RP3 nicht). Spricht dann super an. Bei aktivierter Propedaldämpfung (bei mir auf Stufe 2 von 3) ist kein Wippen mehr zu spüren. Bei max. Stufe bewegt sich dann gar nix mehr.
> Bin voll zufrieden.



Hallo, bin seid gestern stolzer Besitzer eines Stereos. Hat allerdings noch RP3 Dämpfer. Mein Händerl fragt jetzt wegen ein Austausch gegen RP23 nach. Einige von Euch hatten ja das gleiche Problem. Funktioniert der Austausch problemlos?


----------



## E=MC² (3. Mai 2007)

Boogeyman schrieb:


> Ich wollte damit nur deutlich machen, dass der Flaschenhalter beim Stereo eigentlich kein Problem ist und somit nicht zu den Tiefen zählen sollte.



Na und?


----------



## Oatkorn (3. Mai 2007)

Hi, ich habe sagen wir 50% der Seiten gelesen.....

Die Frage kam im dezember schon mal....glaube ich.

Ja ich habe immernoch nicht rausbekommen obs des Rahmenkit auch in Milchgrün zu haben ist??

Kann mir einer von euch da weiter helfen?

Danke gruß David


----------



## Spectrum (3. Mai 2007)

Oatkorn schrieb:


> Ja ich habe immernoch nicht rausbekommen obs des Rahmenkit auch in Milchgrün zu haben ist??
> 
> Kann mir einer von euch da weiter helfen?
> 
> Danke gruß David



Definitiv ja, ich habe nämlich eins..
VG Alex


----------



## Oatkorn (3. Mai 2007)

Des klingt sau gut hehe :-D und ist dsa so tragisch wie man es paar anderen freds findet das die Lager so schnell den geist aufgeben?  Kann dem nicht so recht glauben schänken.....


----------



## Bierkiste (4. Mai 2007)

Mein Stereo hat jetzt ca 600km unter den Rädern und ich hatte weder Probleme mit dem Fox-Dämpfer noch mit den Lagern. Nach 300km hatte ich die Schrauben nochmal nachgezogen, seitdem nix mehr.

Wie man hört, gehts den meisten ähnlich. Heißt, die Lagerprobleme scheinen Einzelfälle zu sein..


Grüße
Sascha


----------



## Bond007 (4. Mai 2007)

Werd mein Stereo heut nach da Arbeit vom *Jahres-Check* abholen, da nach ungefähr aktuell ca. 800 km die *Schaltung* komplett neu eingestellt werden musste (lt. Aussage des Monteurs am Mittwoch wäre das Schaltauge leicht verbogen)...mal seh´n, ob no was anders gmacht wurde.


----------



## Boogeyman (4. Mai 2007)

So, seit gut einer Stunde ist die Freude am Stereo erstmal verflogen. Am Dienstag hatte ich schon ein Knarzen festgestellt, aber angenommen, dass es von der Sattelstütze kam (ist hier im Forum auch schon des Öfteren zu lesen gewesen). Heute hat sich dann ein weiteres Knacken dazu gesellt, konnte aber nichts entdecken. Beim Verladen ins Auto hat ein Freund dann die Ursache entdeckt: An der Stelle, wo der Hinterbau mit Nabe/Schaltauge-Konstrukt verbunden ist, ist auf der rechten Seite die Schraube gebrochen, die von der Innenseite her kontert.  Die Buchse mit dem Innengewinde, die von außen eingesteckt ist, war schon einen guten Zentimeter herausgestanden. Glatt abgbrochen, kein Spuren von einem Ermüdungsbruch zu sehen. Entweder klassisch mit zuviel Drehmoment angezogen oder Sprödbruch.

Mal sehen, was mein Händler morgen sagt. Bilder gibt es dann auch.


----------



## Oatkorn (4. Mai 2007)

das scheint nen volltreffer für ne Materialfehler zu sein... Also das ne schraube bricht ist eigendlich mit eins der letzten Sachen die kaputt gehen würden.. dafür kann aber auch cube nichts.. Denn die machen ja keine schrauben.....und sowas kommt dann halt mal vor unter 10000 rädern...glückwunsch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rip74 (4. Mai 2007)

Boogeyman schrieb:


> Bei mir streift nichts, habe gerade nochmal darauf geachtet. Komisch, dass die Toleranzen so groß zu sein scheinen.
> 
> Thema Dämpfer: Ich habe gerade noch etwas an der revelation herumgespielt. Positiv habe ich 11 bar und negativ ca. 12 bar, bei einem Körpergewicht von 98 Kg. Das Ansprechverhalten ist so wirklich Zucker, allerdings zieht sich die Gabel natürlich etwas zusammen. Mit der Einstellung 12 bar/12 bar hatte ich nach meinem gröbsten Sprung noch ca. 2 cm Luft, insofern sollten mir die 120 mm restfederweg noch reichen.



@ Boogeyman

nenn mich bitte nicht Gewichtsfetischist aber denkst du denn wirklich, dass cube 98 kg Tester hat, die das Bike so hart rannehmen? 

Gruss Dieter


----------



## Boogeyman (4. Mai 2007)

Davon gehe ich natürlich nicht aus. Das ich mit meinem Gewicht in der oberen Liga spiele ist mir auch klar. Aber ich bin mit meinem Setup inzwischen sehr zu frieden, nicht das du mich falsch verstehst.


----------



## jever (5. Mai 2007)

Ich bin von einem Cube HT auf Fully 'Stereo' umgestiegen. Neue Welten eröffneten sich für mich, sowohl in bezug auf Komfort als auch auf 'Grip' bergauf und vor allem 'Speed' bergab.
Ich fahre 20 Zoll bei 185cm/ 85kg, und bin eher Spass und Fitness orientiert (fahre max. ein bis drei Marathons pro Jahr).

Setup (nach einigem probieren):
Talas X: 5,5 bar/ Zugstufe: 9 Klicks raus/ Threshold: 8 Klicks rein
RP23: 12 bar/ Propedal: 2/ Zugstufe: 2 Klicks rein
Sattelstange habe ich um 7cm gekürzt um 'downhill' Freiheit zu haben, zum treten stelle ich sie auf '4'.

Jedoch (ohne weiteren Kommentar):
Schwingenlager (zunehmendes Wackeln/ Spiel und Knartzen trotz Schrauben fest): Musste nach der zweiten Tour getauscht werden.
Shimano XT Rapid Fire rechts (Rückholfeder setzt nach vier 'Clicks' aus): Musste nach achter Tour getauscht werden.
Dämpferschutzplastik: Wer hat das je ernsthaft getestet ..., bei mir weg damit.

Magura Louise: Nur gut. Was für eine neue tolle Erfahrung (da ich von XT V-brackes komme).

Fat Albert (vo & hi 2,3 bar): Ist mE extrem griffig, aber auch langsam wenn's hart ist und man hört ihn deutlich. Auf schnellen Schotterpassagen fühlt er sich mE eher schwammig. Hmm, gibt's da vielleicht bessere Alternativen ...


----------



## E=MC² (5. Mai 2007)

Mir ist vorhin mein Poploc-Hebel abgebrochen als ich leicht hingestoÃen bin. So ein verfl****** Mist. 40â¬ kostet so ein Teil bei bike-components....


----------



## pr0phet (6. Mai 2007)

mein poploc-hebel ist auch schon mal gebrochen als ich nen hang runtergepurzelt bin! ich hab meinen mit einem guten sekundenkleber kleben können seitdem funktioniert er wieder ohne probleme...


----------



## E=MC² (6. Mai 2007)

Das hab ich gestern auch gleich noch probiert. Scheint zu halten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## alex-j (8. Mai 2007)

Hallo mitanander,

was ist denn hier los?? Seid ihr alle unterwegs? 
Hab mir jetzt auch ein STEREO bestellt und hoff auf baldige Lieferung!!  

Gibt es Neuigkeiten?  

Probleme mit dem Bike - Poplog Hebel - Dämpfer hinten - .... - wie sind euere Erfahrungen? Ich hoff doch gut! Daumen hoch  und viel Spaß

Danke & Gruß

Alex


----------



## E=MC² (8. Mai 2007)

KA was hier los ist.


Ich glaub vor 2-3 Seiten war schon mal von diesen Schutzfolien fürn Rahmen die Rede.
Ich hab meine heute jedenfalls bekommen. Hat sich recht gut verkleben lassen u. schaut auch recht stabil aus. 
P.S.: phobia-bikes hat viel zu viel Folienteile geliefert; naja mir solls recht sein.


----------



## hoerman2201 (8. Mai 2007)

E=MC² schrieb:


> Ich glaub vor 2-3 Seiten war schon mal von diesen Schutzfolien fürn Rahmen die Rede.
> Ich hab meine heute jedenfalls bekommen. Hat sich recht gut verkleben lassen u. schaut auch recht stabil aus.
> P.S.: phobia-bikes hat viel zu viel Folienteile geliefert; naja mir solls recht sein.



hallo, mach mal foto´s, wie das unterrohr mit der folie aussieht. bin echt gespannt drauf, da ich mich dafür auch interessiere.

danke 
sören


----------



## E=MC² (8. Mai 2007)

An einer Stelle ziemlich weit unten sieht man einen Fingerabdruck; stört mich aber nicht weiter.
Fotos mach ich morgen.


----------



## Soldi (8. Mai 2007)

Folie gibts hier auch:
http://www.bruegelmann-shop.de/shop/pdf.php4?pdftyp=show&page=406
Hab vor kurzem eine entfernt, die seit `96 an meinem Zaskar war.
Keine Steinschläge (zumindest da nicht;-) ), nach dem Ablösen keine Spuren!


----------



## Soldi (8. Mai 2007)

@sören, wenn Du Dein Bike schützen willst kannst Du auch hier;





und hier:




tapezieren  .


----------



## E=MC² (9. Mai 2007)

Hier sind mal 2 Fotos von der Rahmenfolie; sie sind leider etwas unscharf... 






Hier sieht man die Folie recht deutlich; in Wirklichkeit fällt sie aber gar nicht auf.


----------



## E=MC² (9. Mai 2007)

Ich möchte mir ne Kefü ans Bike bauen und hab dabei an die Dreist von G-Junkies gedacht. Weiß vllt. jemand, ob das Teil ans Stereo passt? Ich hab mich mal mit der Suchfunktion erkundigt, und hab gelesen, dass einige ihre Dreist erst mit ner Flex auf die richtige Größe bringen mussten.


----------



## Adelegg-Biker (10. Mai 2007)

Seh ich das richtig? Ist das Unterrohr vom Stereo hydrogeformt? Ich hab gedacht, dass im Bereich des Steuerrohrs ein Gusset angeschweißt ist.


----------



## Spectrum (10. Mai 2007)

Hallo zusammen,
hat leider bissl gedauert mit den Pix von der Schutzfolie am Unterrohr und an der Kettenstrebe... hier sind sie.









VG
Alex


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rip74 (10. Mai 2007)

Also folgendes:

Die Schrauben am Hinterbau wollen nicht so wie ich das gerne hätte, ich zieh sie an, sie werden immer(für die kurze zeit schon das 2. Mal) lose! 
Wie sieht das denn bei euch aus? Seid ihr eifrig am immer wieder nachziehen oder habt ihr da was reingepackt um die Schrauben zusätzlich zu fixieren?

Wie fest kann man denn die Dinger festballern ohne die strukturelle Intägritäät zu gefährden  

Lg Dieter


----------



## dubbel (10. Mai 2007)

loctite.


----------



## RWE (10. Mai 2007)

@ rip

am besten mit schraubensicherung versuchen - damit machst du auf jeden fall nichts kaputt. nimm aber mittelfest, das reicht.

welche schrauben rappeln sich denn los ?


----------



## rip74 (10. Mai 2007)

@ RWE sind vor allem die bei der oberen Dämpferbefestigung!

... äh und Dank


----------



## Bond007 (10. Mai 2007)

Ich check mein Stereo auch vor jeder Fahrt hinsichtlich lockerer bzw. loser Teile, aber komplett draußen war an meinem Cube bisher noch gar nix.


----------



## fatz (11. Mai 2007)

rip74 schrieb:


> Wie fest kann man denn die Dinger festballern


festballern ist gar keine gute idee. nach ganz fest kommt ganz ab. geh in werkzeugladen und 
hol dir loctite243 schraubensicherung.
die kannst du mit normalem werkzeug wieder loesen, aber die schrauben bleiben drin und 
du musst nix festballern.


----------



## jever (11. Mai 2007)

Loctite 243 hilft nicht wirklich wenn Lager (hier Schwingenlager, Horstlink-Lager und Stützlager nahe der Antriebsachse) schon angeschlagen sind und axial wackeln. Hier mag ein Tausch der Lager helfen, die dann ggf. mit Loctite 243 "gesichert" werden.


----------



## rip74 (11. Mai 2007)

Hallo Jungs ersma danke!

Keine Angst wackeln tut gar nichts, vorausgesetzt die Schrauben sind angezogen und die waren ja nicht ganz lose sondern nur locker, weil ich als Sicherheitsfetischist immer bemüht bin auch heil wieder anzukommen, prüf ich, wie man das machen soll die Schrauben (fast) vor jeder Ausfahr!  

Fazit: her mit dem Loctite! Dann steht einem bikehaltigen Wochenende nichts mehr im Weg!  

Viel Spass
D.


----------



## Soldi (12. Mai 2007)

Hi Leuts,
seit ich das Stereo hab kämpf ich mit einem kleinen Schaltungsproblem. Schon im Neuzustand sprang das Schaltwer öfter zwischen Gang 3 und 4, erst als ich den Zug nochmal komplett gelöst und neu eingsestllt hab waren die Probs vorerst behoben.
Wenn ich jetzt im Wiegetritt ohne verriegelten Dämpfer fahre fängt die Schaltung wieder an zu springen. Schaltung wieder perfekt nachjustiert, kurze Zeit später wieder das Gleiche... . 
Kämpft jemand mit den gleichen Problemen? 
Das Schaltauge ist nicht verbogen, die Kettenlinie grad, die Kette nicht verbogen, die Züge (scheinbar) nicht gequetscht, das Schaltwerk hat noch keinen Schlag abbekommen, Kassette und Schaltwerk sind fest und ich war zumindest bei meinen 6 Bikes davor (noch) nicht zu dämlich zum Schaltung einstellen.
Sollte noch ergänzen, dass ich seit `95 nen größeren Bogen um die Daumenschalterchen der Japanesen gemacht hab.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dot (12. Mai 2007)

Habe das gleiche Prob. und will beim Erstcheck... nächste Woche nochmal nachhaken woran das liegen könnte, denn ich bin mit meinem Latein am Ende. 
Ansonsten alles paletti.


----------



## lobo205 (13. Mai 2007)

Hallo,
sucht jemand vielleicht noch ein Stereo 2007? Ich verkaufe meins ab EUR 1,-. 

Cube Stereo Louise 2007 - Nagelneu, Rechnung, Garantie

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=290116074266

Das Bike ist wirklich Top!


Gruß
lobo205


----------



## ICD10 (13. Mai 2007)

So, gestern ne tour ums Immenstädter Horn gefahren. Bike ist Super  aber die MAvic Crossride Laufräder sind gemeingefährlich     und nicht für ein Allmountainbike geeignet.(rein subjektive Meinung meinerseits)
DAS sollte nicht passieren. Siehe "meine Fotos" , meine Knie und Ellenbogen sehen entsprechend aus, eigentlich müsste ich auf Schmerzensgeld klagen.


----------



## Bond007 (13. Mai 2007)

So, hatte heute endlich wieder mal die Gelegenheit mit meinem *frisch durchgecheckten Stereo* eine Runde zu drehen...die Jungs haben meine beanstandete Schaltung perfekt justiert, jetzt reicht wieder ein kleiner Druck auf die Paddels und der Gang passt!  
Sonst hatte ich ja keine Prob´s mit dem Cube - ein super Rad´l!!


----------



## ICD10 (13. Mai 2007)

@lobo: warum verkaufst Du denn Dein Bike? nicht zufrieden?


----------



## rip74 (13. Mai 2007)

Bin mit meinem Stereo höchst zufrieden, die Laufräder laufen und laufen und ...
ist ja auch nix mehr zum Bremsen da!

Nach nem kleinen Sturz war der linke Bremshebel ganz schön verschoben und beim ersten Bremsversuch gings "knacks", jetzt sind meine Schrauben fest doch ich hab nur noch eine funktionierende Bremse, meine Knie sehen wahrscheinlich ähnlich aus wie die von ICD10!
siehe "meine Fotos"!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ICD10 (13. Mai 2007)

Na denn "Knie heil"


----------



## lobo205 (13. Mai 2007)

ICD10 schrieb:


> @lobo: warum verkaufst Du denn Dein Bike? nicht zufrieden?



Gehört meinem Vater, der wg. einer Verletzung längere Zeit nicht biken kann.
Bike ist quasi ungefahren. Ziemlich ärgerlich  

Hier nochmal der link: --> Klick

Gruß
Lobo205


----------



## rip74 (13. Mai 2007)

ICD10 schrieb:


> Na denn "Knie heil"



Wünsch dir ebensolches! 

Gruss


----------



## Trumpf (13. Mai 2007)

ICD10 schrieb:


> So, gestern ne tour ums Immenstädter Horn gefahren. Bike ist Super  aber die MAvic Crossride Laufräder sind gemeingefährlich     und nicht für ein Allmountainbike geeignet.(rein subjektive Meinung meinerseits)
> DAS sollte nicht passieren. Siehe "meine Fotos" , meine Knie und Ellenbogen sehen entsprechend aus, eigentlich müsste ich auf Schmerzensgeld klagen.



Wie hast du denn das geschafft ??   
Irgendwo dagegengefahren ? 
Wenns bei nem Drop passiert ist, dann wär womöglich ein Fritzz die bessere Wahl für dich gewesen.


----------



## ICD10 (13. Mai 2007)

Ja, war bei nem 5 Meter Drop  
Ne, ernsthaft: Ist bei ner Abfahrt auf sehr erodiertem Weg passiert. Wie genau weiß ich grad auch nicht mehr. Einige Speichen sind ausgehängt. Inwieweit das den Sturz verursacht oder durch diesen verursacht wurde kann ich grad in meinen Hirnwindungen nicht rekonstruieren.

jedenfalls bin ich über Lenker abgstiegen und als ich weiterfahrn wollte sah mein Bike so aus, mit Fahren war natürlich nix mehr . Zum Glück war 15 Gehminuten weit weg ein Sessellift. Mit dem bin ich dann ins Tal.
Ein Laufrad mit weniger als 32 Speichen kommt mir nicht mehr ans Rad.


----------



## E=MC² (13. Mai 2007)

Schaut ja echt übel aus. Ist die Gabel noch ganz heil?


----------



## 4x4 (14. Mai 2007)

Die Mavics sehen ja fies aus,
da hab ich bis jetzt mit meinen DT Swiss gute Erfahrungen gemacht.

Monte Baldo runter bei brutalstem Geröll.
Da fahren Normal nur solche Geräte runter:
Z.T. Vollpanzerung und getapte Handrücken unter den Handschuhen........










Drops bis 0,8 m hab ich auch schon überstanden ( 95 kg mit Rucksack und Verpflegung auf 22")
Die Talas X zeigt bei solchen Gelegenheiten auch was sie kann.
Je härter, um so besser wird sie.
Auf Waldautobahnen ist sie eher unsensibel.


----------



## Soldi (14. Mai 2007)

4x4 schrieb:


> Monte Baldo runter bei brutalstem Geröll.
> Da fahren Normal nur solche Geräte runter:
> Z.T. Vollpanzerung und getapte Handrücken unter den Handschuhen........


Na, weiß nicht so recht, ob es am Baldo am Material oder den Fahrern mangelt. Die meisten brauchen halt ein Fully um in die Eisdiele zu cruisen!
Mein Zaskar (Hardtail) mit 80mm Federgabel hat den Baldo schon öfter bezwungen.
http://www.soldi-onza.de/Bildergalerien/Riva_2005/Gardasee_2005/gardasee_2005_4.html
Nen Drop aus 1,20m pacht das Stereo locker weg.


----------



## Rubinstein (14. Mai 2007)

lobo205 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> sucht jemand vielleicht noch ein Stereo 2007? Ich verkaufe meins ab EUR 1,-.



Du hast ne PM

Gruß Peter


----------



## thomasbee (15. Mai 2007)

Jungs,

fährt jemand von Euch vielleicht das Stereo in der K24 Ausstattung mit der Manitou Minute Gabel? Mir gefällt eigentlich diese Ausstattungsvariante besser. Könnte vielleicht jemand was sagen zum Vergleich Manitou Minute zu RS Revelation?

Merci

/thomas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## westcab (15. Mai 2007)

Ja, ein Bericht über die Minute würde mich auch interessieren.

In den Tests hat sie ja immer gut angeschnitten, aber sonst hört man nicht viel gutes von manitou.
ein paar zeitschriften unabhängige eindrücke wären interessant.


----------



## thomasbee (15. Mai 2007)

Ich war die letzten 2 Wochen auf La Palma und hatte da ein Allmountain von Bergamont gemietet. Da war ne Gabel ohne Namen mit Bergamont Logo montiert, man konnte vom Lenker aus per Hebel die Höhe in einem sehr weiten stufenlos Bereich verstellen, auch während der Fahrt, fand ich extrem gut, bergauf weiter runter 70mm (?), bergab 140mm super weich und nett. Ich fand das Klasse. Besser als das U-Turn schrauben. Andererseits habe ich absolut keine Ahnung von aktuellen Gabeln, fahre zur Zeit eine 5 Jahre alte RS Duke mit 80mm 

/t


----------



## westcab (15. Mai 2007)

*grmpf* 2 Wochen La Palma! Neid!

Ja, das könnte ne Manitou gewesen sein


----------



## Zwillinge2007 (15. Mai 2007)

thomasbee schrieb:


> Jungs,
> 
> fährt jemand von Euch vielleicht das Stereo in der K24 Ausstattung mit der Manitou Minute Gabel?
> 
> ...


----------



## MasifCentralier (15. Mai 2007)

Ich schließe mich an, dass die Manitou ne echte Alternative zur Talas ist, vor allem, da sie nicht jedes jahr zum Service muss ****** Fox! Ich find sie viel besser als die Revelation, da ich in Mittelgebirgen fahre, und sich das runterkurbeln(bei der RS) da garnicht lohnt. Außerdem spricht meiner Meinung nach die Sramschaltung für das K24, da man die Formulabremsen für perfekte Handhabung eigentlich nach innen setzen muss.


----------



## Soldi (15. Mai 2007)

Ich kenne die anderen aktuellen Gabeln nicht, aber ich finde die Talas könnte ab und zu etwas feinfühliger sein. Auf Wurzelpassagen kann es ab und zu passieren, dass die Blockierung nicht überwunden wird.
*Kleine Frage an alle Stereo 20" Besitzer:*
Wieviel Abstand habt Ihr hier an der Schwinge?





Hatte hier schon geschrieben, dass bei mir das Dämpferschutzblech serienmäßig streift und jetzt an Cube geschrieben, dass das so nicht sein sollte, bzw. dass das Bike bei schlammigen Verhältnissen unfahrbar ist.


----------



## 4x4 (16. Mai 2007)

@ Soldi,

Der Abstand zum Reifen sieht bei meinem 22" genauso gering aus.
Ich glaub auch nicht, dass es unterschiedliche Hinterbauten 
für unterschiedliche Rahmenhöhen gibt.

Weil mir das Blech 2 mal abgerissen ist, hab ich es weggelassen.
Die Schlauchlösung ist ok.
Wichtig ist, dass der Schutz nach vorne offen ist und nicht wie bei den Neoprene-Überziehern ein Öl/Sandgemisch zwischen Schutz und Dämpfer entsteht und scheuert.
Der Schutz hält nur Steine von hinten ab.


----------



## fatz (16. Mai 2007)

4x4 schrieb:


> Der Schutz hält nur Steine von hinten ab.


dreck auch


----------



## Trumpf (16. Mai 2007)

Soldi schrieb:


> Hatte hier schon geschrieben, dass bei mir das Dämpferschutzblech serienmäßig streift und jetzt an Cube geschrieben, dass das so nicht sein sollte, bzw. dass das Bike bei schlammigen Verhältnissen unfahrbar ist.



Jetzt kann ich verstehen wieso ihr mit dem Cube Plastikschutzblech nicht zufrieden seid. Bei so wenig Abstand zwischen Schwinge und Reifen, da bleibt natürlich alles drin hängen.   
Ich hab mal irgendwo geschrieben dass das Cube Plastikschutzblech bei mir am Fritzz recht gut funktioniert, aber ich hab da auch ca. 2cm Platz dazwischen, im Vergleich zu den paar Millimetern auf dem Foto.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Spectrum (16. Mai 2007)

Soldi schrieb:


> *Kleine Frage an alle Stereo 20" Besitzer:*
> Wieviel Abstand habt Ihr hier an der Schwinge?
> Hatte hier schon geschrieben, dass bei mir das Dämpferschutzblech serienmäßig streift und jetzt an Cube geschrieben, dass das so nicht sein sollte, bzw. dass das Bike bei schlammigen Verhältnissen unfahrbar ist.


 
Tach zusammen,
bei mir ist da etwas mehr Platz (ca 7-10mm) Ich habe aber auch nur nen 2.25er Noby Nic drin und bin recht zufrieden.
VG Alex


----------



## E=MC² (16. Mai 2007)

Ich hab die Frage zwar schon mal gestellt, scheint aber irgendwie untergegangen zu sein; deshalb nochmal:

Ich möchte mir ne Kefü ans Bike bauen und hab dabei an die Dreist von G-Junkies gedacht. Weiß vllt. jemand, ob das Teil ans Stereo passt? Ich hab mich mal mit der Suchfunktion erkundigt, und hab gelesen, dass einige ihre Dreist erst mit ner Flex auf die richtige Größe bringen mussten. 
Wie schaut es im Bereich des Tretlagers aus? Ist da genug Platz zur Befestigung vorhanden?


----------



## Soldi (17. Mai 2007)

Hier bin ich nicht ganz auf dem laufenden, aber alles was ich bis jetzt an Kettenführungen, -spannern montiert hab hat unterm Strich mehr Probleme verursacht. Ein Kumpel, der ziemlich viel free-ridet hat sein Bike wg. Kettenführung auf 2-Fach umgebaut.
Den Link dürftest Du ja kennen:
http://www.g-junkies.de/faq.html


----------



## lukii (17. Mai 2007)

Hei
Bin neu hier wegen einer Frage...
Mein Händler hat grad noch ein 07er Stereo dastehen allerdings in Rahmenhöhe 18". Ich weiss da stand schon ne Menge mit Grössen und Schrittlängen jedoch passt nichts wirklich zu mir. 
Bin 1,88 mit Schrittlänge 95cm Barfuß.
Is der Rahmen dann zu kurz für lange Steigungen, weil will dieses Jahr noch eine Transalp fahrn?
Das die "Verspieltheit" auf ebenen Trails toll is mit dem kleinen Rahmen, hab ich bei einer Testfahrt auch schon festgestellt.


----------



## Soldi (17. Mai 2007)

lukii schrieb:


> Hei
> Bin neu hier wegen einer Frage...
> Mein Händler hat grad noch ein 07er Stereo dastehen allerdings in Rahmenhöhe 18". Ich weiss da stand schon ne Menge mit Grössen und Schrittlängen jedoch passt nichts wirklich zu mir.
> Bin 1,88 mit Schrittlänge 95cm Barfuß.
> ...


Mein 20" ist mir bei 1,89m, 92cm bei kniffligen Trails und extrem technischen Stellen fast zu hoch, die Sattelstütze hab ich auch um 10cm kürzen müssen.


----------



## lukii (17. Mai 2007)

@Soldi
Hört sich ja gut an...
Werd wohl noch ne Testfahrt mit ordentlichen Steigungen machen...
PS
Dachte schon bin der Einzige mit derart bizarren Maßen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bond007 (17. Mai 2007)

*@lukii:* Hab auch eins in *18" bei 1,86 Größe* - funzt einwandfrei!


----------



## Dot (17. Mai 2007)

Kann dem nur zustimmen. Habe 1,84 und 89 cm Schrittlänge und das 20er wäre mir zu groß... . Einfach ein längerer Vorbau an das 18er und es passt.


----------



## marjue (18. Mai 2007)

Hi

Bin selbst 1.83 und hab mich auch für ein 18" entschieden. Mit dem 20er konnte ich mich auf der Probefahrt nicht anfreunden. Über den längern Vorbau denke ich momentan aber auch nach.

Bye


----------



## PhilippM (18. Mai 2007)

kann die beiträge von meinen Vorgängern nur bestätigen:
bin 1,85 und mir war das oberrohr bei dem stereo in 20" einfach zu hoch deshalb hab ich mir dann die mühle in 18" bestellt,,,,,,,
und deswegen warte ich immernoch;
aber bald ist es vorbei mit der wartezeit


----------



## engel-freak (18. Mai 2007)

N'abend  

Komme grad aus München zurück, wo ich heut mein Stereo K24 SE bei Rabe abgeholt habe. Beim örtlichen Händler hab ichs wieder abbestellt, da der es nur noch in Milky Green bestellen konnte und das Bike auch erst Ende Juni lieferbar gewesen wäre - oder auch nicht ( bei den derzeitigen Lieferproblemen ). Da es ja immer heißt, Cube hätte bisher kaum oder garnichts ausgeliefert, muß ich sagen, das Rabe das Stereo in 22 Zoll 2mal da hatte und auch bei anderen Größen gut sortiert scheint   Jedenfalls ist alles super gelaufen. Um 15 Uhr da gewesen, Umbauten besprochen ( VRO-Vorbau und Lenker, 200 Scheibe vorn, Nobby Nic statt Fat Albert ) und Rad von der Sitzhöhe, der Sattelstellung und dem Gewicht auf mich eingestellt. Und los gings mit dem umbauen. Wir so lange in die Stadt zum shoppen und um 18.30 Uhr das Radl abgeholt und ab nach Hause. Und jetzt freu ich mich auf morgen  

Gruß vom engel-freak


----------



## Zwillinge2007 (19. Mai 2007)

@engel-freak
Dann freu dich mal! Du wirst nämlich nur mit einem Fettem Grinsen durch den Wald Rauschen  

Viel Spaß


----------



## thomasbee (19. Mai 2007)

Jetzt habt Ihr mich verunsichert, Leute. Ich wollte eigentlich auch bei Rabe in München zuschlagen, ein netter Laden und bei mir um die Ecke. Möglicherweise kann Rabe aber keinen Rahmen mehr in Milky Green bestellen, und dann muss ich mich auf die Suche machen ob es den noch woanders gibt.

Ich bin jetzt verunsichert bzgl. der Rahmengrösse: Hab bei Rabe kurz mal auf dem Bike gesessen, leider noch nicht gefahren, und vergessen, die Schritthöhe ( Oberrohrhöhe zu testen. 

Ich bin 176 gross, Schritthoehe so ca. 82-84. Ist da Rahmengroesse M/48 schon zu gross und sollte ich auch an S/44 denken?

Merci

Thomas


----------



## aquarace (19. Mai 2007)

Ich bin 174cm groß mit der Schrittlänge von 81cm und fahre das 16"
Und das ist schon echt hoch.
Größer möcht ich das nicht

Gruß
Andy


----------



## Bond007 (19. Mai 2007)

engel-freak schrieb:


> Komme grad aus München zurück, wo ich heut mein Stereo K24 SE bei *Rabe* abgeholt habe.Jedenfalls ist alles super gelaufen.Und jetzt freu ich mich auf morgen



Ah, hast auch beim Rabe zugeschlagen...ist wirklich ein sehr seriöser Laden, bin mit denen auch mehr als zufrieden!  
Dann allzeit viel Freude am Biken und viel Spaß auf der 1. Ausfahrt!  
Hast aber an sehr langen Anfahrtsweg in Kauf genommen!


----------



## engel-freak (20. Mai 2007)

> Hast aber an sehr langen Anfahrtsweg in Kauf genommen!



so weit wars jetzt nicht, nur 2 Std. Fahrt. Das geht und nem ich gern in Kauf, fürn Stereo. Vorallem da es ja sonst nirgends eins gibt. Ich frag mich echt, wie der Rabe das macht, beliefert zu werden und alle anderen gehen leer aus   Ich war jedenfalls sehr zufrieden mit dem Service usw... und kann den Laden nur empfehlen     Jetzt hoff ich nur, dass ich keine Serviceprobleme bzw. vorallem Probleme bei evtl. Garantiefällen bekomm. Ich hab bei meinem Händler vor Ort nachgefragt und der würde mir das dann machen. Warten wirs ab wenns so weit ist (hoffentlich nicht), wobei ich mir bei meinem Händler da sicher keine Sorgen machen muß  
Euch allen auch viel Spass mit Euren Stereo's und nen schönen Sonntag


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## PhilippM (20. Mai 2007)

da kann ich engel-freak verstehen 2 stunden für en stereo sind gar nix!!!!
wenn mein händler zuhause garantiezeug für mich abgewickelt hätte hät ichs auch so gemacht und jetzt wart ich und wart ich


----------



## RWE (20. Mai 2007)

Hallo mal wieder,

da nun ein großteil der community sein stereo bekommen hat und auch schon am schrauben ist, würde mich interessieren, ob jemand erfahrung mit dem montageständer von "POINT" hat. den gibt´s derzeit auch kostenlos beim 12 monats abo der mountainbike !!


----------



## E=MC² (21. Mai 2007)

Meinst du den "Bike-Star"?


----------



## Wachtendonker (22. Mai 2007)

Moin,

habe diesen Ständer mit dem 3 Monats Abo gekauft! Ist eine prima Sache!!

MfG
Michael


----------



## IddoCop (22. Mai 2007)

Bis heute weiß man von meiner im Dezember 2006 bestellten Stereo Luise 2007 18 nichts. Die Cube hatte dem Verkäufer versichert, dass sie es nach dem 15. Mai geschickt hätten. Doch am 15 Mai bekam er ein mail, in dem die Cube einerseits schrieb, dass die Stereo 18 in Montage waren, andererseits kein genaues Lieferdatum nennen konnten. Mindestens diesmal hat die Cube kein Datum angegeben, dass, nicht eingehalten werden kann. Hoffenlich paßt es diesmal!!!

Grüße


----------



## tutterchen (22. Mai 2007)

Wachtendonker schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> habe diesen Ständer mit dem 3 Monats Abo gekauft! Ist eine prima Sache!!
> 
> ...



kannst du mal einen link posten, habe den ständer werder mit kurz- noch lanhzeitabo finden können.


----------



## Wachtendonker (23. Mai 2007)

Hallo,

http://www.webaboshop.de/webaboshop...116268&productCategory=scwAboshopMountainBike

scheinbar gibt es den Ständer nicht mehr!

MfG
Michael


----------



## RWE (23. Mai 2007)

in der aktuellen ausgabe ist er aber noch drin !!


----------



## ICD10 (24. Mai 2007)

@Hoermann: 

was ist den aus Deiner "Dachträger für´s Stereo" - Aktion geworden?
Ich stehe auch vor solch einer Kaufentscheidung. Siehe Dachträger-Thread.

Gruß

ICD10


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hoerman2201 (24. Mai 2007)

hallo icd10 ,  habe immernoch den thule 575. denke aber , das für das stereo der 591 besser wäre.  mein altes ams pro oder auch mein aktuelles hardtail reaction wird vom 575 bestens gehalten. beim stereo ist das so'n ding, da das unterrohr breiter ist, und das tretlager sehr hoch baut. das ist schon ne wacklige geschichte. vertrau der sache halt nicht so, obwohl das bike auf dem dach schon ettliche km gemacht hat. ( aber nicht nur auf dem dach *grins* ) . v.g sören


----------



## Spectrum (24. Mai 2007)

Hallo Leute,
ich habe seit 4 Jahren den Thule510. der hält super und ist auch für das Stereo anpassbar. Die Strebe die dasUnterrohr umklammert ist auf der Schiene verschiebbar. Ihr könnt so einen noch bei z.b. "3-2-1-meins" bekommen ab ca 40.
VG Alex


----------



## Adelegg-Biker (25. Mai 2007)

Hallo allerseits,

ich hab mal ne Frage bezüglich des Reifenventils beim Stereo:
Welcher Typ Ventil ist denn da verbaut?
Sclaverand (französisches Ventil) oder Schrader (Autoventil)

Gruß


----------



## hoerman2201 (25. Mai 2007)

bei meinen sos-sun felgen sind sclaverandventile verbaut


----------



## Bond007 (25. Mai 2007)

hoerman2201 schrieb:


> bei meinen sos-sun felgen sind sclaverandventile verbaut



...dito auch bei mir!


----------



## Soldi (26. Mai 2007)

Weiß jemand, wie lange Cube Ersatzlager für die Schwinge verkaufen muss? Sind es genormte Industrielager oder sollte man sich ein Ersatzteilset in die Werkstatt legen?
Und falls noch jemand das passende Trikot sucht:
http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ih=017&sspagename=STRK%3AMESE%3AIT&viewitem=&item=270124439551&rd=1&rd=1
(natürlich genauso lange Lieferzeiten wie das Stereo)!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wachtendonker (27. Mai 2007)

Hallo,

das sind genormte Industrielager ! Kosten um die 3 Euro pro Stück!

MfG
Michael


----------



## MTB_Dragon_Seb (27. Mai 2007)

Bei euren Problemen ein Stereo zu bekommen, bin ich ja heilfroh meines schon letztes Jahr im September gekauft zu haben. Da hab ich zwar noch das 06er Modell, aber auch den -20% auslaufpreis bekommen. 
Und wenn man dann so die Beiträge liest, kommt man sich vor als hätte man etwas gewonnen.  
Wünsch euch allen noch viel Glück die ihr eventuell noch keines habt. Wer mal eines hat, wirds nicht mehr hergeben wollen!
Good luck,
Sebastian.


----------



## Giant XTC (27. Mai 2007)

Hallo Zusammen,

hier mal ein Update meines Stereos, natürlich unterwegs mit meiner Tochter im Schlepptau


----------



## Peter-S (3. Juni 2007)

Wer kann mal seine Erfahrungen nach dem Austausch Fox RP3 gegen RP23  posten ?
Ich bemerke keinen unterschied bei meinem RP3 in den drei Einstellungen... Cube-Service meint, es liege evtl. am Sag, den habe ich aber wie im Handbuch beschrieben eingestellt. ???

Danke und Gruß aus dem Odenwald...


----------



## Herr Schwall (3. Juni 2007)

hy

Wenn Du den Dämpfer nach Fox-Anleitung eingestellt hast, isses wahrscheinlich zu weich.

Cube empfiehlt beim Stereo 15 -20% Negativfederweg = max 10mm am Dämpfer.

Dreh mal die Zugstufe mehr zu, also mehr Zugstufendämpfung.
Des Stereo reagiert auf Zugstufeneinstellung sehr fein.

ride on


----------



## hoerman2201 (3. Juni 2007)

in welcher stellung vom rp 3 mess ich denn den sag . in der offenen , mittleren oder geschlossenen position ?


----------



## Herr Schwall (3. Juni 2007)

jo

Die Stellung der Low-Speed Druckstufe is eigentlich wurst, Cube empfiehlt mittlere Stellung.
Du must Dich nur in die Federung plumbsen lassen, so dass sichergestellt ist, dass eingefedert ist.

ride on


----------



## thomasbee (4. Juni 2007)

Leute,

weiss einer von Euch wo man das Cube Stereo in 18", K24, Manitou Minute, noch in *MILKY GREEN* bekommen kann? Bin verzweifelt am rumtelefonieren und höre immer nur "schwarz" oder eventuell "titan".

Wäre für Hinweise SEHR dankbar.  

Merci

/thomas


----------



## Schorni (4. Juni 2007)

Hallo Leute,

komme gerade vom Festival in Willingen. Dort hat man mir bei Cube mitgeteilt, dass das Stereo in milkygreen auf Grund der schlechten Nachfrage nicht mehr produziert wird. Lediglich die Händler welche bis dato noch eins bestellt hatten, werden beliefert. Bezüglich einer Nachfrage der neuen Farben für 2008 konnte oder wollte man hier noch keine Aussage treffen. Über die neuen Frarben würde bei Cube erst kurzfristig, also so ca. im September entschieden.    

Gruß Frank


----------



## Bond007 (4. Juni 2007)

Schorni schrieb:


> ...bei Cube mitgeteilt, dass das Stereo in milkygreen auf Grund der schlechten Nachfrage nicht mehr produziert wird.



Das hätte ich jetzt aber echt net gedacht...aber scheinbar setzt sich die momentane Trendfarbe weiß im Bikebereich wohl doch net so durch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## E=MC² (4. Juni 2007)

Schorni schrieb:


> ... dass das Stereo in milkygreen auf Grund der schlechten Nachfrage nicht mehr produziert wird.



Kann ich persönlich verstehen. Naja Geschmacksache...


----------



## thomasbee (4. Juni 2007)

Na ja, 

hier in München machen sie um die Farbe ein Brumborium 
da bekommt man ja leichter ne Tüte Koks aus Grünwald
und diverse Leute hätten den Händlern das Rad in der Farbe
aus den Händen gerissen

Wenn alle Händler aber nur schwarze Rahmen bestellen
bekommt man am Ende nur schwarze Räder
und bei Cube denken sie,
sie werden die Farbe nicht los

Krasse Fehleinschätzung.

Die Farbe wäre der Grund gewesen, 
mir ein Cube zu kaufen.

Nun wird es doch ein Canyon ES9, in schwarz  

/t


----------



## Spectrum (4. Juni 2007)

E=MC² schrieb:


> Kann ich persönlich verstehen. Naja Geschmacksache...



Nee klar... so ein freundliches schwarz is natürlich viel schicker!!! 

War´n Spaß Einstein, ich finde das Milchgrün schick und mal ne echte Alternative... und bei mir war es ein Kaufkriterium gegenüber Canyon.

Viele Grüße
Alex


----------



## thomasbee (4. Juni 2007)

Spectrum schrieb:


> War´n Spaß Einstein, ich finde das Milchgrün schick und mal ne echte Alternative... und bei mir war es ein Kaufkriterium gegenüber Canyon.
> 
> Viele Grüße
> Alex



Wäre bei mir auch ein Kaufkriterium gegen Canyon,
nur leider gibt es nichts zu kaufen,
und offenbar noch nichtmal wenn ich warte.

So nach abtelefonieren von 15 Fahrradläden reicht es dann auch irgendwann
ausserdem wenn ich das Rad "irgendwo" kaufe
kann ich auch gleich bei Canyon ordern

aber falls noch jemand ein K24 oder Louise Stereo in Milky Green, 18" sichtet, bitte melden bitte melden bitte melden.

/t


----------



## Oatkorn (4. Juni 2007)

also bei mir sagte der händler, das juni die letzte chance zu bestellen wäre für des stereo / rahmenkit. Habe ein rahmenkit bestellt und warte nun drauf.


Bestellt bei Bike Point Wiesner in Bautzen /Sachsen.
Habe jetzt grad keine Tel-Nr


----------



## Spectrum (4. Juni 2007)

versuchs mal im Bike Point Freital... die Jungs da haben mir bisher alles ranschaffen können. Kontakt einfach mal googeln
VG Alex


----------



## E=MC² (4. Juni 2007)

Spectrum schrieb:


> Nee klar... so ein freundliches schwarz is natürlich viel schicker!!!
> 
> War´n Spaß Einstein, ich finde das Milchgrün schick und mal ne echte Alternative... und bei mir war es ein Kaufkriterium gegenüber Canyon.
> 
> ...



Naja wie gesagt: Geschmacksache. Ich hätte es auch evtl. in MilkyGreen genommen. Als ich es dann aber "live" gesehen hab, war mir das Weiß zu gelb und das Grün zu metallic. Außerdem ist Schwarz zeitlos und kann immer gesehen werden; ich weiß dass mir die "Farbe" auch in 10 Jahren noch gefällt, bei MilkyGreen kann sich die Sache recht schnell ändern . Beide Farben haben also ihre Vorteile. Auf der einen Seite ist MilkyGreen eben mal was anderes, Schwarz dagegen zeitlos.

Edith sagt: Was hast du für nen Steuersatz, Spectrum?


----------



## Spectrum (5. Juni 2007)

E=MC² schrieb:


> Was hast du für nen Steuersatz, Spectrum?



FSA Orbit... der war beim Rahmenkit dabei.
VG Alex


----------



## E=MC² (5. Juni 2007)

Ich fand es selbst schade, dass mir MilkyGreen dann nicht so zugesagt hat wie auf den Bildern, die ich davor von dieser Farbvariante gesehen habe.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wildking (6. Juni 2007)

hallo
ich kenne noch einen händler der ein stereo im laden stehen hat.
ist allerdings im saarland und ein stereo-titan, ich persönlich finde diese farbe sehr schön und auch zeitlos, na ist halt geschmackssache??
falls du interesse hast ?     http://www.bikesport-scheid.de/
lg claus


----------



## KaiPiranah (6. Juni 2007)

Hallo Kubisten,
Also, das geht wirklich eng zu am Hinterrad.
Ich bekomm da ganz bestimmt kein  Dämpferschutzblech dazwischen. 
Habe Mavic Crossmax-Felgen. Da ist so schon kaum noch Platz zur Zwischenstrebe des Hinterbaus.
Werde wohl auch auf so nen Schlauch zurückgreifen müssen.

Grüße
Kai


----------



## Peter-S (7. Juni 2007)

wildking schrieb:


> hallo
> ich kenne noch einen händler der ein stereo im laden stehen hat.
> ist allerdings im saarland und ein stereo-titan, ich persönlich finde diese farbe sehr schön und auch zeitlos, na ist halt geschmackssache??
> falls du interesse hast ?     http://www.bikesport-scheid.de/
> lg claus



Bei Michels-Bike-Shop steht noch ein 20" Black Louise, allerdings hat der Shop Urlaub bis 10.06.07.  
Shoplage = in der Mitte zw. DA und HD dann 15 km in den Odenwald, kann man prima das Bike testen


----------



## Soldi (7. Juni 2007)

Schorni schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> 
> komme gerade vom Festival in Willingen. Dort hat man mir bei Cube mitgeteilt, dass das Stereo in milkygreen auf Grund der schlechten Nachfrage nicht mehr produziert wird. Lediglich die Händler welche bis dato noch eins bestellt hatten, werden beliefert. Bezüglich einer Nachfrage der neuen Farben für 2008 konnte oder wollte man hier noch keine Aussage treffen. Über die neuen Frarben würde bei Cube erst kurzfristig, also so ca. im September entschieden.
> 
> Gruß Frank


Hallo Frank,
probiers mal da:
http://www.mhw-bike-house.de/shop/show/show_kat/Fahrraeder-und-Bikes/Mountainbikes/MTB-Fullsuspensions-/~kid151/~tplproduktliste_1/~pg3
Wenn Du Glück hast haben Sie eins auf Lager.  Beim Kauf im Laden können 10% drin sein.

@KaiPiranah
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=3656798&postcount=608
Das mit dem Schutz ist die so ne Sache, hier scheint es ordentlich Toleranzen zu geben, ich hab die Lizzard Skins am Dämper:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=3702893&postcount=683
Hab an Cube geschrieben, ob es eventuell ne andere Schwinge gibt. Für ein Fully zu wenig Abstand, da hat jedes Rennrad mehr!
Kam nicht mal ne Antwort!
Support Note 6 setzen!


----------



## Boogeyman (9. Juni 2007)

Mein Schutzblech hat mittlerweile auch das Schleifen angefangen. Zwar nicht so stark wie bei Dir, aber den Kabelbinder, mit dem ich das Plastikteil an der mittleren Strebe festgemacht hatte, musste einige Federn lassen.


----------



## KaiPiranah (9. Juni 2007)

Danke fÃ¼r die Antwort und die Bilder,

Scheint ganz klar ein Konstruktionsfehler zu sein und es wÃ¤re schÃ¶n, wenn sich seitens von Cube mal jemand dazu Ã¤uÃern wÃ¼rde.
kann ja wohl nicht sein, daÃ man mit einem Rad fÃ¼r fast 3000 â¬ Angst haben muss, das ein Steinchen das Rad blockieren kÃ¶nnte.
Bei mir ist in etwa so viel Platz wie bei dir und ich werde mir die FA wieder in den Keller legen und normale Bereifung fahren.
Die Gefahr einer Blockierung des Hinterrades seh ich auch ohne das DÃ¤mpferschutzblech.

Ein echtes Ãrgernis.

GrÃ¼Ãe Kai


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MasifCentralier (10. Juni 2007)

@ Thomasbee

Guckst du hier!!!
http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php?product=55105&sort=1&cat=2&page=1
Gruß


----------



## M-A??? (13. Juni 2007)

thomasbee schrieb:


> Na ja,
> 
> 
> Nun wird es doch ein Canyon ES9, in schwarz
> ...



Eine Frage zu dem Canyon ES9 : Wie viel Dämpferweg hat das denn? Die Gabel hat bis zu 14o mm oder?
Grüße


----------



## E=MC² (13. Juni 2007)

Ja hat sie; ist ne Fox Talas RLC 100-140mm.
Dämpfer: kA

http://www.canyon.com/mountainbikes/ausstattung.html?b=45#ausstattung


----------



## thomasbee (13. Juni 2007)

Hinterbau hat 140mm.

/t


----------



## thomasbee (13. Juni 2007)

Was ich bei der Dämpferschutzdiskussion nicht so ganz kapiere:

Die Leute die Scott MC10/20/30/40 oder Fusion Raid fahren, müssten doch mehr oder weniger dasselbe Problem haben, da sitzt der Dämpfer doch sehr ähnlich.

Vielleicht sind Dämpfer einfach robust und der Dreck sieht zwar nicht so toll aus, schadet aber auch nicht so gewaltig ? Natürlich muss man schon Brunox, das "Deo für die Federgabel" regelmässig anwenden.

/t


----------



## Bond007 (13. Juni 2007)

thomasbee schrieb:


> Was ich bei der Dämpferschutzdiskussion nicht so ganz kapiere:
> Die Leute die Scott MC10/20/30/40 oder Fusion Raid fahren, müssten doch mehr oder weniger dasselbe Problem haben, da sitzt der Dämpfer doch sehr ähnlich.



Jep, ich besaß vor meinem aktuellen Stereo ein *MC10* und hatte nie irgendwelche Probleme oder Bedenken zwecks dem Dämpfer, der funktionierte immer einwandfrei, auch unter derben Voraussetzungen.


----------



## thomasbee (14. Juni 2007)

Du bist vom MC10 aufs Cube? Ist das nicht eher ein Abstieg? Warum hast Du das gemacht?

Gruß

Thomas


----------



## Freecastle (14. Juni 2007)

So, hab gestern auch mein Stereo 20" bei meinem Händler abgeholt. Bisher einzigstes Manko ist die Bereifung. Sind an meinem Stero doch glatt VO/HI die "Nobby Nic" von Schwalbe aufgezogen statt der "Fat Albert". 
Was sagt ihr aus Erfahrungen her --> Nobby Nic auf dem Hinterrad BRAUCHBAR ???
Kenne den Nobby Nic nur von meinem Hardtail zuvor auf dem Vorderrad, wo er mir gute Dienste erwisen hat.

Hab natürlich auch gleich mal ne kleine Hausrunde von knapp 15 Km gedreht ... allerdings in einem recht langsamen Tempo (hatte ja knapp 30 Grad bei uns   )
Wenn ich das richtige Setup für den Dämpfer/Gabel gefunden habe wird es sicherlich noch rockiger zugehen mit dem Gerät !!! Also bisher von der kurzen Runde schon vollstens begeistert.


@ all 
weis jemand von euch in was für einer Auflage (Menge) die Stereos dieses Jahr produziert wurden ? Mein Händler hat da was über die Theke geschmissen von knapp 2000 Stück (alle Größen und Ausführungen) !!! Kann ich mir aber fast nicht vorstellen .....


----------



## Soldi (14. Juni 2007)

Freecastle schrieb:


> So, hab gestern auch mein Stereo 20" bei meinem Händler abgeholt. Bisher einzigstes Manko ist die Bereifung. Sind an meinem Stero doch glatt VO/HI die "Nobby Nic" von Schwalbe aufgezogen statt der "Fat Albert".
> Was sagt ihr aus Erfahrungen her --> Nobby Nic auf dem Hinterrad BRAUCHBAR ???
> Kenne den Nobby Nic nur von meinem Hardtail zuvor auf dem Vorderrad, wo er mir gute Dienste erwisen hat.



Den Nobby Nic kenn ich nur vom Prospekt her, denke aber es ist der gleiche Reifen wie Fat Albert nur in 2.1 statt 2.35+.
Denke, dass haben Sie wegen der streifenden Dämpferschutzbleche gemacht!


----------



## fatz (14. Juni 2007)

wenn du's etwas krachen lassen willst ist der fette albert besser. ich fahr den 2.25er nn
auf meinem 2. lrs fuer touren wo's nicht so wild ist. in letzter zeit aber immer mehr den
albert.
der nn hat mir definitiv zuwenig grip.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Freecastle (14. Juni 2007)

fatz schrieb:


> wenn du's etwas krachen lassen willst ist der fette albert besser. ich fahr den 2.25er nn
> auf meinem 2. lrs fuer touren wo's nicht so wild ist. in letzter zeit aber immer mehr den
> albert.
> der nn hat mir definitiv zuwenig grip.



Genau das befürchte ich auch irgendwie .... bei dem kurzen Ausritt gestern kam es MIR hinten reichlich ungewöhnlich vor auf etwas tieferem Schotter. Jedenfalls ist zwischen dem noch vorhandenem Schutzblech und dem Nobby Nic knapp 2 cm Platz für Matsch & Co. ..... also hier mindestens ein kleiner Vorteil !!!!


----------



## marjue (14. Juni 2007)

Hi

Ich hab mir absichtlich die Nobby's drauf machen lassen. Hab längere Anfahrten über Straße bis ich im Wald bin und auf der Straße sind die fetten Alberts wie Kaugummi finde ich. Im Wald bin ich aber mit den Nobby's sehr zufrieden. Auch wen's mal matschig wird greifen sie gut. Halt ein guter Allrounder. Wenn du natürlich den Wald vor der Tür hast und sonst auch nicht in die Verlegenheit kommst mit der Freundin mal ne normale Familientour machen zu müssen auf dem Stereo sind die Alberts sicher besser. Zumindest hinten.

Bye


----------



## fatz (14. Juni 2007)

die groesste schwachstelle des nn ist m.e. schotter. auf der forststrasse schwimmt er einfach
zu viel. wuerde zumindest vorn albert fahren. da hast eh nicht so viel last drauf und damit
kleineren rollwiderstand


----------



## Bond007 (14. Juni 2007)

thomasbee schrieb:


> Du bist vom MC10 aufs Cube? Ist das nicht eher ein Abstieg? Warum hast Du das gemacht?



Jo, hab den "Abstieg" aber keinesfalls bereut, mit dem Stereo fühl ich mich in jeder Situation bestens bedient. Das MC10 paßte mir irgendwie net von der Rahmengeometrie her.


----------



## Dot (17. Juni 2007)

Ich muss leider mein knapp 2 Monate altes Cube Stereo K18 verkaufen, da ich mir einen Kreuzbandriss mit Knorpelschaden zugezogen habe   und ich fÃ¼r unabsehbare Zeit nicht aufs Rad darf   . Das Rad wurde ca. 250 km gefahren. Es hat keinerlei Macken etc. und ist in einem Top - Zustand. Rechnung etc. liegt bei. 

Hier die Ausstattung: 

Rahmen: Aluminium 7005 3 fach konifiziert
Gabel: Rock Shox Revelation 
DÃ¤mpfer: Fox Float RP 23
Bremsanlage: Formula ORO K 18
Schaltwerk: Shimano XT 2007
Schalthebel: Shimano XT 2007
Umwerfer: Shimano Deore XT 2007
Kurbelsatz: Shimano Deore XT 2007
Innenlager: Shimano Deore XT 2007
LaufrÃ¤der: Syncros Felgen
Naben: XT - Naben
Kette: Shimano XT
Ritzel: Shimano XT 2007
Sattel: Fizik Nisene
Sattel-StÃ¼tze: Syntace P6 Carbon
Lenker: Syntace Vector Low Rider
Vorbau: Syntace Superforce
Steuersatz: FSA Orbit Z semi integrated
Pedale: Shimano PD-M 520 2007
Reifen: Schwalbe Fat Albert light 2.35 

Es wurden stabilere LaufrÃ¤der verbaut und es bekam eine XT - Vollausstattung. Verkaufspreis: 2249 â¬ --> Verkaufswert liegt durch die Umbauten allerdings darÃ¼ber.

Infos zum Versand:
Selbstabholung ist erwÃ¼nscht. Das Rad kann zur Probe gefahren werden. Barzahlung ist erwÃ¼nscht. 

Falls ihr weitere AuskÃ¼nfte haben wollt, dann meldet Euch per E-Mail: [email protected]

Danke.

P.S. Als Preis habe ich mal 1850â¬ angesetzt, da es eigentlich nicht gefahren wurde und die Umbauten einen hÃ¶heren Preis zulassen wÃ¼rden. --> Falls ihr andere PreisvorschlÃ¤ge habt, dann kann man darÃ¼ber reden, aber wie gesagt, es ist "neu".


----------



## Bond007 (17. Juni 2007)

Hallo *Dot* - das ist natürlich äußerst schade, was Dir da passiert ist und Du deswegen wohl nicht so schnell wieder biken kannst.    
Nun, mein Stereo hat mehr oder weniger die gleichen Komponenten verbaut, ich würde den VK-Preis auf *unter 2.000 Euro* ansetzen, auch wenn´s schmerzt...die Preise fallen hier leider genauso in den Keller wie bei den meisten Automobilen.


----------



## E=MC² (17. Juni 2007)

Das ist aber äußerst hart. Mein Mitleid sei dir sicher!


----------



## Dot (17. Juni 2007)

Habe es geändert. Danke für die Beileidsbekundungen, weiß auch noch nicht, wie ich das überstehe.


----------



## frogbite (20. Juni 2007)

Hi,
mal was anderes:
Hat von Euch auch einer sein Stereo mit nem Syntace F139 - anstatt Superforce-Vorbau ausgeliefert bekommen? Habe auf der Syntace-Homepage geschaut und siehe da: Der F139-Vorbau ist qualitativ minderwertiger, billiger und nur bis zu einer Lenkerbreite von 660 mm zugelassen. Au Backe! Reklamation ist angesagt.

Euer F.B.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Datonate (20. Juni 2007)

hier sind soviele Stereo 2k7 fahrer und keiner antwortet in dem thread: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=284280 ...

Was habt ihr mit deb stereo schon alles an sprüngen gemacht, tut das überhaupt jemand? Wenn ja, welche Höhen und Weiten, fahrt ihr Treppen, springt ihr da rein?

Was kann man dem Rahmen und dem Dämpfer zutrauen?

Gruß Dato


----------



## jever (21. Juni 2007)

Nun, zB Treppen lassen sich auch mit einem starren Rahmen meistern.

Es gibt mE nichst zu wundern auf Fragen/ Threads die enorm allg. gehalten sind. Was ist genau Dein Anliegen, was ausserhalb von posts liegen möge, die hier schon zigmal behandelt wurden?

Viel Spass mit Deinem Stereo.


----------



## Datonate (21. Juni 2007)

Was mich in dem Fall interessiert ist, was ich der Schwinge, dem Dämpfer also im ganzen dem Bike zumuten kann...

Ich bin heute auch wieder durch die City gefahren und da war ein ca 50cm hoher Absatz... kann man sowas bedenkenlos springen? Genau wie z.b. 4 Treppenstufen, die etwas steiler sind... kann man so ein Absatz springen?

Das man Treppen auch mit einem Hardtail fahren kann, is mir klar, da ist ja auch nichts weiter bei.

Mir geht es mehr so um die Sprünge. Leztens auf einem Tripp durch den Wald waren auch oft Stellen, die ich gern mal "gefahren" wäre... Waldtreppen zum beispiel. Die sind ja häufig unter/ ausgespült und somit recht hoch... ich will nicht anhalten müssen bzw. langsam drüber fahren. Ich will die einfach überspringen können .

Ich hab nur Bedenken, dass bei solchen Manövern der Hinterbau bzw. der Dämpfer aua- aua macht.

Daher meine Frage, was ihr so fahrt bzw. schon gefahren seid. Was hält das Stereo aus?

Gruß Dato


----------



## E=MC² (21. Juni 2007)

Das hält das Stereo wohl schon aus. 50cm sollten kein Ding sein.


----------



## fatz (22. Juni 2007)

50cm ist kein problem. allerdings musst du den daempfer dann schon auch entsprechend
aufpumpen, das er nicht durschlaegt. wenn du mit der feldweg-cruise-komfort-einstellung
springst isser am anschlag. aber das ist auch logisch.
allerdings huepf ich nicht so viel mit dem rad. das liegt zum einen daran, dass ich das nicht 
so gut kann und zum andrern daran, das die trails hier eher sehr steil sind und ich keine 
lust hab nach einem sprung ins gebuesch zu krachen, weil ich nicht mehr bremsen kann.
bis so 70cm rum kann man stufen eh noch fahren.....


----------



## Datonate (22. Juni 2007)

Danke für die Antwort. Mit einem komm ich nicht klar. Die Gabeleinstellung is ja noch ganz easy, da ist die Tabelle auch verständlich.

Aber wieviel Bar kann ich auf den Dämpfer geben, wenn ich 75Kg wiege? In der FaQ, welche auf der CD und auf der HP zu finden ist, steht nur was von:

Federweg des Dämpfers (mm) und im Vergleich dazu die Nachgibigkeit (mm).

Ich komm mit der Berechnung auch nicht zu fache. Ich habe den Gummiring bis nach oben geschoben, hab mich normal aufs Bike gesetzt und es hat eingefedert. Ja toll... und was sagt mir das jetzt? Der Gummiring ist über die hälfte des Kolbens gerutscht. Ist das jetzt gut oder schlecht?

Bei mir sind 9Bar drauf. In der Beschreibung steht auch: mehr als 50psi und weniger als 300psi... wow... Respekt .

Also was mir wichtig ist:

- Ich bin 1,80cm groß
- wiege 75 Kg
- möchte auch mal springen und etwas härter fahren.

- momentan sind 9Bar auf dem Dämpfer...

Wie stell ichs ein 



Bei der Gabel war es einfach, da gibts ne nette Tabelle:

Fahrergewicht 70 - 77KG = 5,17Bar. Das hab ich jetzt auch drauf.
Fahrergewicht 77 - 84KG = 5,86Bar. Das würde ich lieber haben, weiss aber nicht, ob das gut für die Gabel ist.


gruß Dato


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bierkiste (22. Juni 2007)

Datonate schrieb:


> Fahrergewicht 70 - 77KG = 5,17Bar. Das hab ich jetzt auch drauf.
> Fahrergewicht 77 - 84KG = 5,86Bar. Das würde ich lieber haben, weiss aber nicht, ob das gut für die Gabel ist.
> 
> 
> gruß Dato



Warum soll das schlecht für die Gabel sein? Welche hast du überhaupt?

Prinzipiell würde ich sagen, wenn dir 5,86bar lieber sind - immer gib ihm  


Sascha


----------



## Datonate (22. Juni 2007)

Bei mir is die Talas X verbaut.

Was mich auch interessiert ist, wie ich den Dämpfer einstelle, wieviel Bar kann/ muss ich da bei meinem Gewicht drauf tun?

Gruß Datonate


----------



## Bierkiste (23. Juni 2007)

Wird also kein Problem sein.

Du mußt eigentlich nur innerhalb der Werte der min- max-Drücke bleiben, und dann darf die Gabel keinen Schaden davontragen.
Wenn du allerdings mit zu niedrigem Druck die Gabel durch grobe Fahrweise immer in den Endanschlag bringst, wird wahrscheinlich keiner mehr dafür garantieren.
Jedoch wolltest du ja eher mehr Druck / härtere Gabel fahren, das sollte problemlos gehen.


Jemand anderweitige Erfahrungen?

Sascha


----------



## Datonate (23. Juni 2007)

Das mit der Gabel ist mir klar, mir gehts um den Dämpfer!


Aber wieviel Bar kann ich auf den Dämpfer geben, wenn ich 75Kg wiege? In der FaQ, welche auf der CD und auf der HP zu finden ist, steht nur was von:

Federweg des Dämpfers (mm) und im Vergleich dazu die Nachgibigkeit (mm).

Ich komm mit der Berechnung auch nicht zu fache. Ich habe den Gummiring bis nach oben geschoben, hab mich normal aufs Bike gesetzt und es hat eingefedert. Ja toll... und was sagt mir das jetzt? Der Gummiring ist über die hälfte des Kolbens gerutscht. Ist das jetzt gut oder schlecht?

Bei mir sind 9Bar drauf. In der Beschreibung steht auch: mehr als 50psi und weniger als 300psi... wow... Respekt .

Also was mir wichtig ist:

- Ich bin 1,80cm groß
- wiege 75 Kg
- möchte auch mal springen und etwas härter fahren.

- momentan sind 9Bar auf dem Dämpfer...


----------



## E=MC² (23. Juni 2007)

Lass erst die Luft komplett ab und schau bis wohin der Dämpfer einfedert.
Dann pumpst du ihn auf und schaust, wie weit er einfedert, wenn du dich langsam draufsetzt. Eine übermäßige Belastung ist zu vermeiden. Du musst schauen, wie weit er einsackt, wenn du ruhig draufsitzt. Das ist der sog. Sag.
Wenn dieser Wert dann ungefähr 30% des Gesamtfederwegs beträgt, müsste der Druck passen. Wenn du richtig harte Sachen fährst, kann dieser Wert auch etwas kleiner sein.


----------



## Datonate (23. Juni 2007)

Wenn ich die komplette Luft rauslasse, fährt der Dämpfer natürlich komplett rein, so wie es sein soll. Wenn ich die 9Bar drauf habe, schiebe ich den Gummiring bis zum Schmutzabstreifer hoch uns setze mich vorsichtig aufs Bike. 

Der Dämpfer federt weniger als die Hälfte ein. Wenn ich aber springe, ist der Gummiring vllt. 5mm vorm Ende des Kolbens. Ist das jetzt gut oder schlecht ?

Gruß Dato


----------



## E=MC² (23. Juni 2007)

Was heiß "springen" genau?
Ich würde eher zu wenig Luft sagen.


----------



## Datonate (23. Juni 2007)

Ja ich meine nicht nur nen Bunnyhop. lass es mal 3 - 4 Stufen sein, einen 50 - 100 cm Absatz. Sowas eben.

Das es kein Downhiller ist, is mir klar. Aber 140mm und so eine Geometrie brauch ich nicht, um Touren zu fahren, oder ?

Das Problem ist, es steht nirgends beschrieben, wieviel Luft da bei wieviel Gewicht auf den Dämpfer kann. bei der Gabel steht es beschrieben, beim Dämpfer aber nicht...


----------



## E=MC² (24. Juni 2007)

Datonate schrieb:


> Wenn ich aber springe, ist der Gummiring vllt. 5mm vorm Ende des Kolbens.



Den Springer meinte ich.


----------



## Datonate (24. Juni 2007)

An dem Kolben ist ein Schmutzabstreifer (Gummiring) dran. Wenn ich Springe, so ca. 50cm Höhe, dann ist der Schmutzabstreifer kurz vorm Ende des Kolben, also fast unten.

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/fotos/showphoto.php/photo/360409


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bierkiste (24. Juni 2007)

Datonate schrieb:


> An dem Kolben ist ein Schmutzabstreifer (Gummiring) dran. Wenn ich Springe, so ca. 50cm Höhe, dann ist der Schmutzabstreifer kurz vorm Ende des Kolben, also fast unten.
> 
> http://fotos.mtb-news.de/fotos/showphoto.php/photo/360409



Kann sein, daß es eine Milchmädchenrechnung ist, aber:
Sollten die 50cm, das Maximum sein, was du springen magst und der Abstreifer dabei kurz vorm Ende des Kolbens ist, klingt das nach vernünftiger Federwegsausnutzung.

Zur richtigen Einstellung des Dämpfers kann ich nur Einstein zustimmen, Dämpfer soweit aufpumpen, daß das Standrohr beim normal aufs Rad setzen um ca ein Drittel einsinkt.
(Wär mir aber persönlich zu weich - mit meinen 68kg fahre ich zwischen 8,5 - 9,5 bar. Letzteres fürs Grobe.)


Sascha


----------



## E=MC² (24. Juni 2007)

Ist mir persönlich auch zu weich. Der Sag bei mir beträgt max. 20%, da mein Dämpfer auch öfter durchgeschlagen ist. Das bei ca. 74kg auf nem Singletrail ohne besonders großen Sprünge passiert.
Die 30% sind halt eine Faustregel wie es ungefähr aussehen sollte.


----------



## Datonate (24. Juni 2007)

Ok, also ich habe heute nochmals geschaut. Minimal 50psi - max. 300psi. Das wären Maximal 20,86Bar. Momentan habe ich 9Bar bei 75Kg drauf. Daher werde ich mal auf 13Bar erhöhen.

Ich bin vorhin durch die City und habe mehrere Treppen und Stufen übersprungen. Da war der Abstreifer wieder kurz vom abspringen. Der Dämpfer kommt auch schnell genug wieder raus, so das es nicht daran liegen kann, dass er noch nicht richtig ausgefedert hat und der Abstreifer deshalb gleich abspringt.

MC², wieviel Bar hast du oben? Du hast ja ,bis auf einen Kg, mein Gewicht.


----------



## E=MC² (24. Juni 2007)

Bei mir sinds auch 9 Bar. Der Sag liegt nicht bei 20%, sonder ungefähr bei 15%, was mir allerdings subjektiv noch minimal zuviel Sag ist.


----------



## Bierkiste (24. Juni 2007)

Datonate schrieb:


> Ok, also ich habe heute nochmals geschaut. Minimal 50psi - max. 300psi. Das wären Maximal 20,86Bar. Momentan habe ich 9Bar bei 75Kg drauf. Daher werde ich mal auf 13Bar erhöhen.
> 
> Ich bin vorhin durch die City und habe mehrere Treppen und Stufen übersprungen. Da war der Abstreifer wieder kurz vom abspringen. Der Dämpfer kommt auch schnell genug wieder raus, so das es nicht daran liegen kann, dass er noch nicht richtig ausgefedert hat und der Abstreifer deshalb gleich abspringt.
> 
> MC², wieviel Bar hast du oben? Du hast ja ,bis auf einen Kg, mein Gewicht.



Verstehe jetzt nicht so ganz warum du von 9bar direkt und nicht über Los auf 13bar willst? Viel hilft viel?
Versuche doch erstmal 10bar und danach eine Erhöhung in 0,5bar-Schritten, dann solltest du recht zügig die dir rechte Einstellung gefunden haben.


Sascha


----------



## Datonate (24. Juni 2007)

@Bierkiste: naja, 1Bar macht es meinst du? Ok, ich kann durchaus langsam die Bar`s zuführen.

@MC²: Was für Gelände fährst du? Du fährst ohne Klick- Pedale, richtig?


----------



## E=MC² (24. Juni 2007)

Hi!

Waldwege u. Singletrails. Ziemlich artgerechte Haltung für ein Stereo würde ich sagen.
Die Klickpedale hab ich an mein Hardtail montiert und fahre jetzt die Tioga SF-MX Pro.


----------



## Datonate (24. Juni 2007)

Darf ich fragen, warum die die Klicks getauscht hast?


----------



## E=MC² (24. Juni 2007)

Weil ich keine Probleme bekommen wollte, wenn ich in härterem Gelände in eine riskante Situation geraten wäre. Bei Klickies muss man erst ausklicken, bei Flatpedals musst du nur den Fuß heben. Der Grip bei den Tioga ist auch  enorm.
An meinem Hardtail leisten mir die Klickies aber gute Dienste.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Datonate (24. Juni 2007)

Hast du mit den Pedalen guten Gripp, auch wenn du springst?


----------



## 1968cube (24. Juni 2007)

Peter-S schrieb:


> Wer kann mal seine Erfahrungen nach dem Austausch Fox RP3 gegen RP23  posten ?
> Ich bemerke keinen unterschied bei meinem RP3 in den drei Einstellungen... Cube-Service meint, es liege evtl. am Sag, den habe ich aber wie im Handbuch beschrieben eingestellt. ???
> 
> Danke und Gruß aus dem Odenwald...



Bei mir war auch der RP3 verbaut. Habe beim Kauf gleich reklamiert und jetzt beim 1. Kundendienst wurde der Dämpfer getauscht. Unterschied, wie Tag und Nacht. Bei Einstellung 3 und ProPedal ein ist der Hinterbau praktisch blockiert und ich kann deutlich steilere Wege hochfahren, da das Vorderrad nicht so früh hochkommt. Ging beim RP 3 nicht, und dadurch saß ich hinten tiefer. Und ich hab das Gefühl, dass nicht soviel Energie in einen wippenden Hinterbau geht


----------



## E=MC² (24. Juni 2007)

Ja, der Grip ist echt brutal.
Das liegt an den langen Madenschrauben die sich regelrecht in den Schuh bohren.
Du musst allerdings aufpassen dass du nicht abrutschst, da die Pins recht heftige Kratzer im Schienbein hinterlassen können.
In meiner Bildergalerie ist auch ein Bild von den Pedalen.


----------



## Datonate (24. Juni 2007)

Ich bin nämlich auch noch am überlegen. Für steile Abhänge oder Downhill sind klicks wirklich schlecht. Eben weil man erst ausklicken muss, so schnell schaltet man glaub nicht und kippt sofort um.

Mir gehts eben daraum, dass ich auch dann noch Kontrolle und guten Grip habe. Gerade wenn ich springe...


----------



## E=MC² (24. Juni 2007)

Dann empfehle ich dir klar Flatpedale. Allerdings solltest du auch Schuhe mit einer flachen Sohle anziehen, dass sich die Auflagefläche mit den Pins vergrößert. Wenn ich gelegentlich mal das Setup ändere teste ich die neuen Einstellungen auch mal mit meinen Hausschuhen, die inzwischen teilweise richtig tiefe Abdrücke haben.


----------



## Datonate (24. Juni 2007)

Also ich habe MTB Schuhe von Scott, wo ich zur Zeit die Klickerplatten dran habe. Die haben richtiges Profil.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## E=MC² (24. Juni 2007)

Die sind dann wohl nix.


----------



## Datonate (25. Juni 2007)

Hm, ich denke auch. Wobei Bergauf die Klicks sau genial sind. Ich will sie eigentlich nicht missen. Aber in engen Situationen sind die unpraktisch... gerade was das trailen angeht... find ich zumindestens...


----------



## fatz (25. Juni 2007)

Datonate schrieb:


> Ich bin nämlich auch noch am überlegen. Für steile Abhänge oder Downhill sind klicks wirklich schlecht. Eben weil man erst ausklicken muss, so schnell schaltet man glaub nicht und kippt sofort um.


das seh ich genau andersrum. ich fahr immer eingeklickt, weil ich dann nicht mit dem fuss
vom pedal fliege. das mit dem ausklicken hast ziemlich schnell raus. das ist nur uebung.
nach ein paarmal umfallen kannst du das (durch schmerz lernt man recht schnell  ).
die idee von einem flatpedal zu rutschen und mir die madenschrauben ins schienbein zu
rammen find ich ehrlich gesagt nicht so gut und auf schienbeinschoner hab ich keinen bock.

zur daempfereinstellung: einfach mit 30% sag anfangen und solang um 1bar erhoehen, bis 
er nimmer duchknallt. ich fahr meinen rp3 grad mit 12bar (79kg ohne).

gruss,
franz


----------



## Datonate (25. Juni 2007)

Was mich gerade noch beschäftigt ist der "Sag". Wir sprechen hier ja von ca. 30%... 

Angenommen, die Gabel hat einen reellen Federweg von 140mm sind das doch 4,2cm Sag, richtig?

Das bedeutet, dass bereits 4,2cm einfeder, nur wenn ich mich aufs bike setze. Das habe ich doch richtig verstanden, oder? Jetzt sind die 4,2cm schon eingefedert. Was bringen mir diese 4,2cm negativer Federweg? Ist das der Federweg, wo die Gabel bzw. der Dämpfer das Rad/ Heck in eine Senke drückt, ohne das ich davon etwas merke?


----------



## Bierkiste (25. Juni 2007)

Datonate schrieb:


> Ist das der Federweg, wo die Gabel bzw. der Dämpfer das Rad/ Heck in eine Senke drückt, ohne das ich davon etwas merke?



Senke, Schlagloch, kleiner Absatz.. Yupp.

Du merkst schon was - bessere Bodenhaftung durch mehr Bodenkontakt..




Sascha


----------



## Kabakoenig (25. Juni 2007)

Hallo,

kann mir jemand von euch sagen mit was für einem drehmoment ich die schrauben anziehen kann/sollte? habe das bild mal im anhang und die punkte von 1 bis 5 gekennzeichnet. danke


----------



## Herr Schwall (25. Juni 2007)

Hy

guck

ride on


----------



## Datonate (25. Juni 2007)

Bierkiste schrieb:


> Senke, Schlagloch, kleiner Absatz.. Yupp.
> Du merkst schon was - bessere Bodenhaftung durch mehr Bodenkontakt..
> Sascha



Und warum sollten das bei uns um die 30% liegen? Das sind 4cm?! das fehlt ja dann auch beim Downhill schon.


----------



## Kabakoenig (25. Juni 2007)

Danke Herr Schwall, das hilft mir mehr als weiter...


----------



## Bierkiste (25. Juni 2007)

Wie gesagt, 30% als Faustformel.

Selber fahre ich auch mit weniger, ca. 10 - 15%.

Prinzipiell hast du aber immer Gesamtfederweg = PositivFW + NegativFW.
Es wird überall der GesamtFW angegeben, du implizierst aber, daß 'nur' der PositivFW genutzt werden könnte. Beim Einfedern ja, Biken beinhaltet aber immer die Summe aller Teile  


Daß dir die 4cm beim DH fehlen, wage ich zu bezweifeln. Denke eher, daß dir der Dämpfer bei der Gangart zu weich ist und durchschlägt..


Letztendlich sind solche 30%-Formeln aber alle Empfehlungen ohne Gewähr bzw Anhaltspunkte, von denen aus man sein persönliches Setup finden kann..


Von daher: Machs mit, machs nach, machs besser.


Sascha


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fatz (26. Juni 2007)

@datonate:
wie gesagt, fang mal mit 30% an. wenn's dir langt ohne das du durchrummst ist's doch ok.
dann fehlt dir auch nix beim dh. wenn nicht pumpst eben ein bissl mehr auf. ist doch so
kompliziert nicht zu kapieren...........


----------



## Datonate (26. Juni 2007)

Ich werde es mal versuchen  danke für die antworten.

Über was unterhalten wir uns jetzt?


----------



## hoerman2201 (26. Juni 2007)

richtiges aufpumpen der reifen ?


----------



## Datonate (26. Juni 2007)

Ok, auf meinen Fat Albert sind atm 3,5 bar oben


----------



## fatz (26. Juni 2007)

Datonate schrieb:


> Über was unterhalten wir uns jetzt?


hab wer schon n weihnachtsbaum?


----------



## Spectrum (26. Juni 2007)

Datonate schrieb:


> Ok, auf meinen Fat Albert sind atm 3,5 bar oben


Mit meiner Gebelpumpe brauche ich dafür ca ne 3/4h


----------



## tutterchen (26. Juni 2007)

Spectrum schrieb:


> Mit meiner Gebelpumpe brauche ich dafür ca ne 3/4h



reicht gerade so. hatte auch schon einmal das vergnügen als ich meine normale pumpe vergessen hatte, fürs setup aber die dämpferpumpe mit hatte.  

mir kommen aber 30% auch sehr viel vor, bewege mich auch eher bei 10 - 15 %.


----------



## Datonate (26. Juni 2007)

Hehe, glaub ich gern... ich hatte anfänglich 4 bar oben... ich ins Trail und wirklich nicht auf den Untergrund geachtet. Ich dachte so, geile Reifen, Hut ab.

Ich mach eine Verschnaufpause, leg das Bike auf die linke Seite (Seite mit Bremse) und trink etwas. Auf einmal Peng... Zischhhh und 4bar waren innerhalb von 5 Sekunden mit der Umgebungsluft vereint...

Ich dachte so, wtf, was geht hier?! Ich hatte natürlich nichts mit. War ja nur auf ner Feierabendtour.

Ich durfte Schieben und bin zu meinem Händler... Ich hab gefragt, wie ein Schlauch platzen kann, wenn das BIke auf der Seite liegt... klare Antwort... Der Schlauch war zwischen Felge und Mantel eingeklemmt... Respekt 

Bei der Gelegenheit hab ich direkt die Felge aufgebohrt und Autoventile montiert... nu gehts einfacher 

Gruß Dato


----------



## E=MC² (26. Juni 2007)

Wobei 4 Bar auch viel zu viel sind.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jever (26. Juni 2007)

Datonate schrieb:
			
		

> Über was unterhalten wir uns jetzt?





fatz schrieb:


> hab wer schon n weihnachtsbaum?


Ja, du etwa nicht?


----------



## Datonate (26. Juni 2007)

E=MC² schrieb:


> Wobei 4 Bar auch viel zu viel sind.



So stand es im Laden... Im Auslieferungszutand


----------



## E=MC² (26. Juni 2007)

Komisch...


----------



## Datonate (27. Juni 2007)

Also ich weiss jetzt, warum mein DÃ¤mpfer nicht das machen wollte, was ich will 

Die DÃ¤mpferpumpe hat keine reset Funktion. Ob ihrs glaubt oder nicht, ich hab das letzte mal 10 bar drauf gemacht... wir stecken die Pumpe dran... 6 bar oO.

Dann noch mal auf 11 bar gepumpt... gefahren, Abstreifring kurz vorm runtersprigen... (1m Drop).

Dann bin ich wieder zurÃ¼ck zum Rad- Shop und wieder Pumpe dran... und dann war mir alles klar... zisch, 2 bar weg und das selbe Spiel noch mal. Also, 14 bar drauf, pumpe ab und jetzt sinds 10,5 bar und alles super fein. Bin zufrieden. Jetzt macht das hÃ¼pfen auch spass 

hihi


Hat jeman eine Empfehlung, was ich mir fÃ¼r eine DÃ¤mpferpumpe mit Resetfunktion zulegen sollte? Vielleicht auch unter 100â¬ *kopfschÃ¼ttel


GruÃ Dato


----------



## E=MC² (27. Juni 2007)

Ich hab eine von Rose fÃ¼r ca. 30â¬. Die funktioniert prima.


----------



## r19andre (27. Juni 2007)

Hi,
SKS in deinem Bikeshop.
Kostet immer 29,95 und geht auch keine Luft verloren beim runterschrauben.

Andre


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fatz (28. Juni 2007)

Datonate schrieb:


> Hat jeman eine Empfehlung, was ich mir für eine Dämpferpumpe mit Resetfunktion zulegen sollte? Vielleicht auch unter 100 *kopfschüttel


schau erst mal ob das ventil am daempfer ganz eingeschraubt ist. evtl. tauschen. kostet
fast nix und kriegst du bei jedem autoreifenhaendler. manche ventile haben einen zu langen
pinoekel in der mitte. da ist dann das ventil noch offen, wenn die pumpe schon undicht ist.


----------



## Datonate (28. Juni 2007)

Werd ich mal tun. danke 

Hat von euch jemand die Syntace P6 Sattelstütze einkürzen müssen bzw. eingekürzt? Das ist ja Carbon. Wie kann ich das Material bearbeiten, ohne das mir die Fasern reißen oder die Steifigkeit verloren geht? Muss ich das Ende dann wieder versiegeln?


Mir is die "Stange" für den Downhill zu lang, obwohl sie schon voll im Rohr steckt


----------



## rip74 (2. Juli 2007)

Hab ich auch, wie wahrscheinlich die meisten hier kürzer gemacht!

Mit einer feinen Eisensäge kürzen, mit ein wenig Lack versiegeln und der Downhillspass kann beginnen!!! 

Ride on

Detonate wenn ich deine Technikfragen so sehe bin ich ja doch ne Technikrakete (dabei bin ich eine Vollnull )! Wenn du demnächst wissen willst wie das mit ner Klingel funktionieren würde, und ob vielleicht schon jemand damit Erfahrung sammeln konnte, dann komm ich persönlich und nehm dir dein Stereo weg!!! 
Oder hast du nur bei ner Tobola ne Tüte Fragezeichen gewonnen und möchtest sie hier loswerden?


----------



## Giant XTC (3. Juli 2007)

... ich habe da vorne am Vorbau so eine Querstange, Lenker oder so, was mache ich denn damit? Wenn ich den bewege fahre ich immer sofort in die Büsche


----------



## rip74 (3. Juli 2007)

Lieber Giant XTC,

unter uns Eingeweihten nennt man dieses Ding, wie du richtig vermutet hast "LENKER" auf die verschiedenen Unterformen wollen wir hier mal nicht so genau eingehen. Doch deine Beschreibung lässt mich darauf schließen, dass du einen "Automatischen-Trail-Tracker" eine eher seltene Form des Wegeerschließers montiert bekommen hast, ein nicht all zu einfacher Zeitgenosse - wir wünschen dir jedoch viel Spass beim "Trail and Error".

Euer Ombudsmann


----------



## Manuel79 (3. Juli 2007)

Sorry, stossen mal eine andere, kleine Fragen dazwischen. 

Was für Spray nutzt ihr für die Pflege des Hinterbaus (Lager etc.)?
Ich nutze für die Federsysteme Brunox, für die Kette ebenfalls irgendwas spezielles (mir fällt gerade der Name nicht ein, ist so eine kleine graue Flasche), allerdings weiß ich nicht, wie ich die Lager etc. pflegen soll... und bevor ich die falschen Mittel nutze... .


----------



## Adelegg-Biker (3. Juli 2007)

frogbite schrieb:


> Hi,
> mal was anderes:
> Hat von Euch auch einer sein Stereo mit nem Syntace F139 - anstatt Superforce-Vorbau ausgeliefert bekommen? Habe auf der Syntace-Homepage geschaut und siehe da: Der F139-Vorbau ist qualitativ minderwertiger, billiger und nur bis zu einer Lenkerbreite von 660 mm zugelassen. Au Backe! Reklamation ist angesagt.
> 
> Euer F.B.



Hab mein Stereo heute abgeholt. Bei mir ist auch der F139-Vorbau verbaut (anstatt Superforce) und ausserdem fehlt der Sattelschnellspanner.


----------



## Datonate (3. Juli 2007)

rip74 schrieb:


> Hab ich auch, wie wahrscheinlich die meisten hier kürzer gemacht!
> 
> Mit einer feinen Eisensäge kürzen, mit ein wenig Lack versiegeln und der Downhillspass kann beginnen!!!
> 
> ...




bäääh 

jaja, ich hör ja schon auf


----------



## alex-j (3. Juli 2007)

Serz mitanander

hab nun auch endlich mein CUBE Stereo bekommen  Echt subba so hatte ich es noch in Erinnerung als ich es damals im April testen konnte.

Naja was aber nicht so toll is, ist bei gezogener Bremse hi, knackt es am Hinterbau Was ist das denn bitte?? Kennt das hier jemand? 

Sonst alles gut? Wie geht es euren Stereos? 

Warte nun auf a bissl Sonne  

Danke schon ma.

Grüße Alex

Ride on!!


----------



## Adelegg-Biker (4. Juli 2007)

Moin,

an meinem Stereo ist an den empfindlichen Stellen (z.B. da wo die Leitungen reiben und am Unterrohr) keine Schutzfolie angebracht.
Was kann ich da verwenden? Normale Klebefolie aus dem Schreibwarengeschäft, oder gibt es da was im Radladen?

Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bierkiste (4. Juli 2007)

Habe mir aus dem Autozubehörhandel eine Packung Steinschlagschutzfolie à 15 gekauft, welche zumindest für größere Flächen die bessere Wahl ist.

Für kleine Scheuerpunkte reicht meist auch Tesa, sollte man aber ab und an kontrollieren..
(Zumindest die Bremsleitungen meiner Hayes knabbern gern an Lack und Alu)



Sascha


----------



## rip74 (4. Juli 2007)

alex-j schrieb:


> Serz mitanander
> 
> hab nun auch endlich mein CUBE Stereo bekommen  Echt subba so hatte ich es noch in Erinnerung als ich es damals im April testen konnte.
> 
> ...



Servus,

hab mich auch vor kurzem mit einem wurst was ich dagegen tu und fett und öl und anzieh knacken - tia der Sattel war locker,saublöder Fehler! Kaum war der angezogen knackt das wieder, jaaa der Schnellverschluss für die Sattelstütze will auch richtig angezogen sein (das ist auch mein Tipp!)

ansonsten läuft alles, vor allem abwärts!  

gruß


----------



## mother lode (6. Juli 2007)

Oh mann, 

ich hab mein Stereo Louise vor einem Monat bei meinem Händler bestellt und Cube hat natürlich schon mehr als einen zugesagten Liefertermin verpaßt. Ich frag mich, wie lange die wohl noch brauchen. Hoffentlich nicht noch ein halbes Jahr...
Die eine Probefahrt von nem K18 hat gegen die Ungeduld auch nicht gerade geholfen...  
Super für alle, die es schon haben und damit den Juli-Matsch pflügen können!


----------



## alex-j (9. Juli 2007)

serz mitanander 

an alle die auf ihr stereo warten - es lohnt sich !!! 

Danke für die Tipps, werd die Sattelstüze mal etwas genauer untersuchen.
Auch ich hatte keine Folien drauf - Autozubehör, werds probiern.

Nun nur noch das Fahrwerk abgestimmt - was aber nicht so ganz einfach ist hab ich festgestellt. Dann gehts erst richtig los !!!  Ein super Bike  

Allzeit gute Fahrt wünsch ich euch 

Gruß Alex


----------



## tom5 (9. Juli 2007)

Hi Leute,

das Stereo wird ja offensichtlich ohne Kettenstrebenschutz ausgeliefert. 
Also muß man hier wohl selbst was tun.
Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Kettenstrebenschutz bei Eurem Stereo?

Große Grüße,
Thomas


----------



## HolgerK (9. Juli 2007)

Stimmt, dauert schon etwas mit dem Abstimmen.

Hab mir einen Kettenstrebenschutz zum aufkleben besorgt und auch gleich alle möglichen sonstigen Scheurstellen abgeklebt. 
Und gleich noch die Vorderadbremse nach rechts gelegt.

Grüße
Holger


----------



## Adelegg-Biker (10. Juli 2007)

Servus!

Ich hab als Kettenstrebenschutz ein Stück von einem alten Rennradreifen genommen und mit Kabelbindern festgemacht.

Gruß


----------



## chris6toph (10. Juli 2007)

HolgerK schrieb:


> Stimmt, dauert schon etwas mit dem Abstimmen.
> 
> Hab mir einen Kettenstrebenschutz zum aufkleben besorgt und auch gleich alle möglichen sonstigen Scheurstellen abgeklebt.
> Und gleich noch die Vorderadbremse nach rechts gelegt.
> ...



 Habe einen alten Schlauch ganz Eng drumgewichelt, sowohl oben als auch unten. so kommen garkeine Kettenschläge an den Rahmen und ich kann das Rad bald wie (matsch)Neu verkaufen


----------



## Bierkiste (11. Juli 2007)

chris6toph schrieb:


> Habe einen alten Schlauch ganz Eng drumgewichelt, sowohl oben als auch unten. so kommen garkeine Kettenschläge an den Rahmen und ich kann das Rad bald wie (matsch)Neu verkaufen



Warum verkaufen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Datonate (11. Juli 2007)

Ich habe das Streben"problem" mit Topline gelöst 









Das zeug macht sich echt gut, ist Flexibel, mit Klettverschluss montierbar.


----------



## Giant XTC (11. Juli 2007)

Man kann anstatt des Rennradreifens natürlich auch einen MTB Reifen nehmen.

Das sieht doch viel cooler aus


----------



## chris6toph (11. Juli 2007)

Früher oder Später muß jedes Rad dran glauben, das Stereo ist echt der Hammer , zum Verkaufen ist es aber noch weit weit weg.


----------



## tom5 (14. Juli 2007)

Danke für Eure Antworten.


----------



## tom5 (14. Juli 2007)

Jetzt is mir an meinem Stereo K24 SE 2007 (gekauft bei Rabe München) aufgefallen, daß da entgegen der Verkäufer- und auch Herstellerwebseite nicht die Fat Albert 2,35 sondern der Albert 2,25 v. und h. montiert is. 
Cube behält sich wohl vor, Austattungsdetails ohne Vorankündigung zu ändern. Ich meine auch irgendwo mal gehört zu haben, daß der Abstand zu den Kettenstreben beim Stereo mit dem Fat Albert recht gering ausfällt. Gerade mit neuem Profil können sich hier möglicherweise Steine verfangen, die dann am rahmen und dem kleinen Dämpferschutzblech aufschlagen?!
Trotzdem bin ich etwas überrascht  und wollt mal hören ob Ihr Alle an Eurem Stereo den Fat Albert bekommen habt?

Cheers,
Thomas


----------



## Wachtendonker (14. Juli 2007)

Hallo,

ja ich hatte Fat Albert habe aber auf Albert gewechselt! 

Welche Vorbaulänge habt Ihr?? Ich hatte einen 105 habe ich gegen 90 getauscht! In den Bikebravotest steht immer was von 90 mm !!!

MfG

Michael


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bond007 (14. Juli 2007)

tom5 schrieb:


> ...und wollt mal hören ob Ihr Alle an Eurem Stereo den Fat Albert bekommen habt?



Dito, werde aber beim nächsten _Reifenwechsel_ auf eine schmälere Variante wechseln, da mir der Fat auch zu "heftig" ist.


----------



## Datonate (14. Juli 2007)

Ich im Gegentail würde gern die Big Betty drauf ziehen. Gerade im Gelände is der Reifen doch der Hammer. Passt der Reifen mit dem Schutzblech?


----------



## christian2bon2b (18. Juli 2007)

Ich hab jetzt mal den Nobby Nic drauf gezogen und muß sagen, daß der Fat Albert absolut in das All-Mountain-Konzept paßt. Der gibt mir das Plus an Sicherheit bei extremen Manövern, gerade beim Bremsen. Klar hat man spürbare Defizite beim Vortrieb. 

Ich fahre in 2 Wochen den Marathon in Wombach mit und habe mir wie gesagt vorne den Nobby Nic und hinten den Racing Ralph draufgezogen und meinen Syntace VRO von ganz hinten auf ganz vorne gestellt. Ich bin begeistert, mit dem Stereo kann ich Freeriden und Marathon fahren.


----------



## Datonate (19. Juli 2007)

In dem Thread hier gabs mal nen Beitrag, dass beim anheben des Stereo am Sattel ein "Spiel" zu merken ist. Ich find den Beitrag nicht mehr. Ich glaube da wurde geschrieben, dass da irgendwas gewechselt werden "musste".

Ich habe die Schraube, mit der der Dämpferkolben befestigt ist, festgezogen und alles war wieder gut. Das ist doch normal, dass sich da mal was lockert, oder?

Ich meine, dass sind ja nunmal alles bewegliche Teile.


----------



## PhilippM (19. Juli 2007)

hallo erst mal;
hab mein stereo schon ein paar wochen und bin total beigestert!!!   

aber eins stört mich mir wurde meins ohne schnellspanner an der sattelstütze verkauft mit der begründung das das nicht geht wegen dem carbon aber im prospekt sind ja au schnellspanner zu sehen 

wie is das bei euch??

welcher schnellspanner würde ans stero passen??
(immer den imbus nehmen zu müßen nervt m ich ein bissl.........)
thx!!!!!!!


----------



## HolgerK (19. Juli 2007)

Hi,

toller Witz.

Derpassende Schnellspanner ist auch von Syntace. Auf deren Homepage gibt es auch zu allen Produkten ausführliche Informationen und Anleitungen.

Dem Händler würd ich was erzählen.

Kostet immerhin 29 Euro die original Klemme von Syntace.

Grüße
Holger


----------



## fatz (19. Juli 2007)

PhilippM schrieb:


> aber eins stört mich mir wurde meins ohne schnellspanner an der sattelstütze verkauft mit der begründung das das nicht geht wegen dem carbon


kaese!!
die stuetze ist innen eh aus alu. ohne absenkbaren sattel ist das stereo nur die haelfte wert.
(im ernst!!! du kommst so ja nirgens runter).
tritt deinen haendler mal ganz kraeftig wohin. und wenn er fragt warum, gleich nochmal!
absolute frechheit so ein schwachsinn zu erzaehlen.


----------



## chris6toph (19. Juli 2007)

aber eins stört mich mir wurde meins ohne schnellspanner an der sattelstütze verkauft mit der begründung das das nicht geht wegen dem carbon aber im prospekt sind ja au schnellspanner zu sehen 


Was ist den das für ein Händler?!? Melde den bei CUBE, ein Rad mit Sattelstütze (Carbon oder nich Carbon) ist eine Lebensgefahr. So ein Quatsch. Ich fahre mit meinem Stereo (20" RH) mit der Carbonstütze auf Position 10,5, gehts jedoch in den Matsch, ist sie ganz drin .

Selbstverständlich gehört da ein SSP dran. War der Händler ein Graukittel der nur von Cantileverbremsen und Sachsschaltungen ahnung hat.


----------



## Adelegg-Biker (20. Juli 2007)

Mein Stereo wurde auch ohne Sattelschnellspanner und mit dem F139-Vorbau anstatt dem Superforce ausgeliefert. 
Nach Rückfrage von meinem Händler bei Cube sind die Teile wohl momentan nicht lieferbar, werden aber zum Händler geschickt, sobald sie weider verfügbar sind (aber das kann dauern...)
Kann dies jemand bestätigen?
Ohne Sattelschnellspanner rumzufahren nervt und ich hab keinen Bock jetzt noch acht Wochen auf diesen zu warten.
Eine Stellungnahme von Cube-Seite (Sebastian) wär super!

Gruß


----------



## Route66 (20. Juli 2007)

Hallo,

an meinem Rahmenkit war auch der Schnellspanner dabei. Hatte es aber auch schon Ende April bekommen.

Mal ne andere Frage: was fahrt Ihr denn für Gabeln in Euren Stereos?
Ich kann mich im Moment nicht entscheiden ob ich mir ne Pike oder ne Revelation (jeweils Air U-Turn) zulegen soll. Vom Preis gibt sich das nicht soo viel. Ich hätte eigentlich schon gerne die Steckachse (LRS mit umbaubarer Nabe ist vorhanden) andererseits ist die Rev. einiges leichter hat allerdings auch 10 mm weniger FW  

Ne Fox ist mir eigentlich zu teuer (Preis/Leistung) und Magura will ich nicht.
Pace wäre noch ne alternative aber die Preise sind da ja auch erst mal ordentlich gestiegen  
Wo könnte man die denn evtl. günstig bekommen ?


Grüsse
Marko


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## christian2bon2b (20. Juli 2007)

Hallo Marco,

also ich hatte die Talas X dran, jetzt habe ich mir die TALAS RLC 100-140 dran gemacht, allerdings schon das 2008er Modell. Klar die Fox Gabeln sind teuer, aber ich wohne bei Würzburg und da gehts ständig rauf und runter. Und dann ständig am U-turn rumzudrehen wäre ja irre. Bei Fox kann man einfach den Hebel umlegen und die Gabel senkt sich ab. Find ich genial. Von der Einbauhöhe kommt die Fox mit 140mm der Revelation mit 130 mm bis auf 2 mm gleich. Ich hätte noch die Talas X 90-110-130 zu verkaufen, ich bin mit der 6 Wochen gefahren. Ist noch volle Garantie drauf.


----------



## Bierkiste (20. Juli 2007)

christian2bon2b schrieb:


> [...]Klar die Fox Gabeln sind teuer, aber ich wohne bei Würzburg und da gehts ständig rauf und runter.[...]


Dat is ma ne Ausrede.. 

Warum kam dann, wenns dir nur um Klickabsenkung ging, keine Minute Platinum in Frage? Wesenlich günstiger als jeder Fuchs..

Außerdem würde mich interessieren, welche Steigungsprozente du fährst?
Bis 15% fahre ich ohne Probleme noch mit 140mm, bis 25% sind 125mm gut zu gebrauchen und darüber hat man mit egal welcher Höhe schon ganz andere Probleme (wobei die abgesenkte Gabel in dem Bereich dann wirklich auch hilft)..


Sascha


----------



## HolgerK (20. Juli 2007)

christian2bon2b schrieb:


> Hallo Marco,
> 
> also ich hatte die Talas X dran, jetzt habe ich mir die TALAS RLC 100-140 dran gemacht, allerdings schon das 2008er Modell.....



Hallo Christian,

warum hast du denn gewechselt und wie sind die Unterschiede?

Grüße
Holger


----------



## PhilippM (20. Juli 2007)

danke für die vielen antworten!!!!!!!


----------



## PhilippM (20. Juli 2007)

fatz schrieb:


> kaese!!
> die stuetze ist innen eh aus alu. ohne absenkbaren sattel ist das stereo nur die haelfte wert.
> (im ernst!!! du kommst so ja nirgens runter).



is klar deswegen hab ich ja au den imbus dabei^^
is ed die perfekte lösung aber besser als wenn der sattel immer oben ist!
ich werd morgen mal mit meinen händler aufsuchen, bin nur zu dem weil mir auf das k24 350 rabatt gegeben har!


----------



## rip74 (20. Juli 2007)

PhilippM schrieb:


> is klar deswegen hab ich ja au den imbus dabei^^
> is ed die perfekte lösung aber besser als wenn der sattel immer oben ist!
> ich werd morgen mal mit meinen händler aufsuchen, bin nur zu dem weil mir auf das k24 350 rabatt gegeben har!



kannst dir dann einfach 10-12 Schnellspanner für das Geld kaufen und aufhören zu jammern


----------



## PhilippM (21. Juli 2007)

rip74 schrieb:


> kannst dir dann einfach 10-12 Schnellspanner für das Geld kaufen und aufhören zu jammern



ne bin zu geizig^^
war in dem Laden und werd jetzt en schnellspanner bekommen


----------



## - H - K - P - (22. Juli 2007)

Würd gern mal ein Pics eurer Bikes sehen hilft mir vielleicht doch noch ein Stereo zu kaufen!!!!!!!! Kann mich net so echt entscheiden zwischen zwei Bike gattungen , und tendiere noch zum Stereo.


----------



## Soldi (22. Juli 2007)

- H - K - P - schrieb:


> Würd gern mal ein Pics eurer Bikes sehen hilft mir vielleicht doch noch ein Stereo zu kaufen!!!!!!!! Kann mich net so echt entscheiden zwischen zwei Bike gattungen , und tendiere noch zum Stereo.


http://fotos.mtb-news.de/fotos/showphoto.php/photo/368936/cat/500/ppuser/81104


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## engel-freak (23. Juli 2007)

> Würd gern mal ein Pics eurer Bikes sehen hilft mir vielleicht doch noch ein Stereo zu kaufen!!!!!!!! Kann mich net so echt entscheiden zwischen zwei Bike gattungen , und tendiere noch zum Stereo.



http://fotos.mtb-news.de/fotos/showgallery.php/cat/500/ppuser/89447

Schönen Tag und Gruß vom engel-freak


----------



## - H - K - P - (23. Juli 2007)

@ engel-freak.

fährst du die beiden Stereos? 20 und 22 zoll?
Das 22zoll Bike sieht ja gewaltig aus...


----------



## engel-freak (23. Juli 2007)

@- H - K - P -:

ne, das 20' ist das Stereo meiner Frau  



> Das 22zoll Bike sieht ja gewaltig aus...



Naja, gewaltig ist relativ...Ich bin 2m groß und da brauch ich halt 22'   Habs auch mit 20' probiert, aber da war die Sattelüberhöhung zu extrem für meinen Rücken. Da hätt ich nach jeder Fahrt nen Orthopäden gebraucht   So mußt ich 200km nach München fahren, um eins in 22' zu bekommen. Aber es hat sich auf jeden Fall gelohnt  

Gruß vom engel-freak


----------



## - H - K - P - (23. Juli 2007)

Ich werd mir morgen mal eins bei meinem Händler ansehen. Wenn der Preis Stimmt werd Ich mir vielleicht eins gönnen..... Bislang hört man über das Stereo noch viel positives, was man von anderen Modellen nicht gerade behaupten kann...


----------



## Soldi (23. Juli 2007)

- H - K - P - schrieb:


> Ich werd mir morgen mal eins bei meinem Händler ansehen. Wenn der Preis Stimmt werd Ich mir vielleicht eins gönnen..... Bislang hört man über das Stereo noch viel positives, was man von anderen Modellen nicht gerade behaupten kann...


Kleinen Tipp noch!
Schau hin, wie groß der Abstand vom Reifen zum Rahmen ist! Ich finde der Abstand wär für ne Zeitfahrmaschine bei der Tour noch in Ordnung, aber für ein MTB  . Dann sichere Dich eventuell ab, dass das Bike mit den Komponenten aus dem Prospekt geliefert wird, es soll hier wilde "Ausreiser" geben.


----------



## scuba78 (29. Juli 2007)

Hallo zusammen,

möchte Euch hier im Cube Stereo Forum gern mal was fragen. Ich bin seit ca. 2 Monanten stolzer Besitzer eines Cube Stereo. Das Bike hat meine Erwartungen voll erfüllt.
Das einzige was mich stört ist ein zeitweises Knacken was bei einer Gewichtsverlagerung von vorn nach hinten auf dem Sattel auftritt. Diese Knacken hört sich manchmal richtig böse an und es kommt mehr aus der Gegend vom Sitzrohr. Manchmal kann ich es auch selber herbeiführen, wenn ich den Sattel in die Hände nehme und jeweils von vorn nach hinten drücke.
Mein Händler vermutete die Lager vom Hinterbau, aber nach Ausbau und erneuten einfetten war das Knacken nicht weg. Auch der Austausch einer komplett neuen Sattelstütze, Sattel und Schnellspanner hatte keinen Erfolg. 
Jetzt soll das Bike ende der Saison wieder an Cube gehen um den ganzen auf den Grund zu gehen.
Hat denn einer von Euch schon ähnliche Probleme gehabt. Wenn ja würde ich mich über Lösungsvorschläge sehr freuen.
Sag schon mal Danke,

gruß Steve


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RWE (29. Juli 2007)

Hallo Steve,

bin schon mal froh (obwohl es Paradox klingt) das noch einer dieses Problem hat.
Ich habe genau die gleichen Geräusche bei selber Anwendung (Gewichtsverlagerung, Anheben am Sattel etc) 
Mein Kollege hat mit mir zusammen ein Stereo gekauft und diese Probleme nicht. Er hat aber auch bis dato seine Sattelstange nicht gekürzt, was bei mir der Fall ist. Kann mir zwar nicht vorstellen das es daran liegt, jedoch ist dies der einzigste Unterschied an unseren Bikes.
Hast du deine kürzen lassen ?
Werde mich weiterhin auf die Suche begeben und ebenfalls über Lösungsvorschläge freuen.

Allzeit gute Fahr wünscht

Garfield


----------



## Spectrum (29. Juli 2007)

Hallo scuba78 & RWE,
ich hatte auch das Problem. Bei mir war es leichte Spannung zwichen Sattel und Sattelstütz bzw besser direkt die Klemmung. Ich konnte das Knacken auch erst nicht wirklich lokalisieren aber die Jungs in Bikeshop habe es hinbekommen. Klemmung leicht lösen, bissl Brunox dran und festschrauben. Seit dem ist Ruhe. Es wurde echt nichts anderes gemacht. Ich stand dabei... 
Viel Glück
Alex


----------



## scuba78 (29. Juli 2007)

Hallo Garfield,

wow das geht ja richtig schnell hier ! 
Also meine Sattelstütze ist ebenfalls gekürzt wurden, halt auf Vorschlag vom Händler und auch wegen besserer versenkbarkeit der Sattelstütze.
Bin mir aber sicher, dass es das nicht sein kann. Da ich beim Händler schon eine andere original Syntace Sattelstütze probiert habe und da trat genau das gleiche Problem auf.
Das Ganze muss schon öfters aufgetreten sein! Da ich auch Tour einen Cube Stereo Fahrer getroffen habe, der das gleiche Problem hatte. Er riet mir dazu die Sattelstütze mal ordentlich mit Brunox einzusprühen. Aber das verhindert bei mir nur kurzzeitige Besserung.
Bei Cube selber schiebt man es auf den Sattelstützenhersteller. Nach Aussage meines Händlers hat Cube schon ein Versuchsbike am laufen.
Wie gesagt, sollte ich das Problem nicht bis Ende der Saison in den Griff bekommen. Geht das Bike an Cube zurück, dann bin mal gespannt was dabei rauskommt.

Gruß Steve


----------



## RWE (29. Juli 2007)

@ Alex & Steve,

ich werde erst einmal die Sache mit der Sattelstütze und dem Brunox testen. Ansonsten werde ich meinen Händler auch mal damit beauftragen.
Wir sollten uns auf dem laufenden halten

Gruß
Garfield


----------



## E=MC² (29. Juli 2007)

Hatte ich auch vor ca. 10 Wochen. Ich hab Sattelstütze (gekürzte) und Sattel auseinandergebaut und ebenfalls Brunox drauf. Seitdem ist das Knacken weg.


----------



## Datonate (29. Juli 2007)

scuba78 schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> möchte Euch hier im Cube Stereo Forum gern mal was fragen. Ich bin seit ca. 2 Monanten stolzer Besitzer eines Cube Stereo. Das Bike hat meine Erwartungen voll erfüllt.
> Das einzige was mich stört ist ein zeitweises Knacken was bei einer Gewichtsverlagerung von vorn nach hinten auf dem Sattel auftritt. Diese Knacken hört sich manchmal richtig böse an und es kommt mehr aus der Gegend vom Sitzrohr. Manchmal kann ich es auch selber herbeiführen, wenn ich den Sattel in die Hände nehme und jeweils von vorn nach hinten drücke.
> ...



Jetzt mal ernsthaft, du willst das Bike wegen nem Knacken am Sattel zurück schicken?

Das knacken hatte ich auch, zieh mal alle Schrauben an der Sattelhalterung fest und fertig, dass is völlig normal.

Ich habe meine Syntace auch abgesägt, soweit, dass ich den Sattel fast bis rein bekomme. 

Wenn es wirklich nur dann knackt, wenn du dich auf dem Sattel bewegst, ist es ganz einfach die Sattelhalterung. Stell den Sattel ein, brumm das teil fest und gut. 

Bedenkt mal, dass Bike ist neu, klar dass sich das eine oder andere noch lockert und nachgestellt werden muss. Ich muss meine Speichen nachziehen lassen. Ich habe auch schon die Schraube nachziehen müssen, mit der der Dämpfer montiert ist. Denn die war locker und beim ausheben des bikes war Spiel da. Festgezogen, Spiel weg, fertsch.

Meine Lenkergriffe drehen sich und sind nicht fest. Die Teile kommen ab, Ergon kommt dran, fertsch. 

Die Schaltung musste ich auch schon nachstellen, dass ist doch am Anfang ganz normal.

Also Leute... das die Hersteller manchmal keine Antworten mehr geben kann ich nachvollziehen. man man man...


----------



## E=MC² (29. Juli 2007)

Reg dich doch nicht so auf...


----------



## RWE (29. Juli 2007)

Datonate schrieb:


> Jetzt mal ernsthaft, du willst das Bike wegen nem Knacken am Sattel zurück schicken?
> 
> Das knacken hatte ich auch, zieh mal alle Schrauben an der Sattelhalterung fest und fertig, dass is völlig normal.
> 
> ...



Hast du dein Bike bei Real gekauft, wenn soviele Probs auftreten würde ich mir im Trail Gedanken machen


----------



## Datonate (29. Juli 2007)

Ich reg mich doch nicht auf. 

@RWE: Das sind keine Probleme, nur benutz ich das Teil auch und spring auch mal wo runter. Das sich da am Anfang mal was lockert, is doch normal. 

Die Sache mit der Dämpferschraube haben wir paar Seiten weiter vorn schon besprochen. Das die Standard Griffe rutschen, wurde auch schon angebracht. Das das eine oder andere knackern da ist, wurde auch schon besprochen.

Wenn man mit dem Stereo nicht nur Touren und Radwege fährt sondern auch mal Treppen fährt/ springt, von Mauern springt etc. ist klar, dass da auch mal was knackert . Muss halt nachgezogen werden, bis es nicht mehr knackert. Richtig?

Aber wenn wir ein Bike wegen einem knackendem Sattel zurückschicken wollen, weiss ich auch nicht...


----------



## scuba78 (29. Juli 2007)

Hallo nochmal an alle

MÃ¶chte nur noch mal darauf Hinweisen, dass ich mit dem Bike schon einiges mache als nur Touren fahren. Das Stereo durfte sich schon im Bikepark austoben  und die ganze Sache mit dem Schrauben lockern usw. ist mir auch bewusst. 
Der Sattel und sÃ¤mtliche Schrauben wurden beim ersten Kundendienst auseinander genommen, alles mit Brunox geÃ¶lt und wieder mit dem erforderlichen Drehmoment zusammengebaut und trotzdem Knackt es noch.
Und wenn hier einzelne Personen meinen das ein Bike fÃ¼r mehr als 2000,- â¬ mal   Knacken darf, ja wieviel muss ich denn fÃ¼r mein Traummountainbike ausgeben, dass es sicher nicht knackt?
Ansonsten kann sich das Bike ja echt sehen lassen! Es muss halt nicht sein das wenn ich einen Wurzeltrail oder einen sehr steilen Berg hinauf fahr das mein Bike knackt. 

GruÃ Steve


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Datonate (29. Juli 2007)

Ok, dass mit dem Preis ist ein Argument. Auch jetzt, wo du sagst es wurde alles demontiert, geölt und wieder montiert hört sich die sache schon anders an. Die Info gabs vorab nicht .

Also auch mein Sattel knarrt hin und wieder. Das liegt aber an der Sattelhalterung. Wenn ich die anziehe, ertötnt das selbe Knacken.

Was für Drops springst du?


----------



## MasifCentralier (30. Juli 2007)

Hi,
bei mir knarzt zwar auch die Sattelstuetze, aber das ist nicht das Knacken!
Das knacken, hab ich beim anziehen beim pedalieren, und es hoert sich echt scary an. Ich hoffe dass da nichts iwie eingefressen ist, oder ein Lager kaputt. Naja, werds wohl mal zum Haendler schaffen muessen.
Gruss


----------



## Datonate (30. Juli 2007)

MasifCentralier schrieb:


> Hi,
> bei mir knarzt zwar auch die Sattelstuetze, aber das ist nicht das Knacken!
> Das knacken, hab ich beim anziehen beim pedalieren, und es hoert sich echt scary an. Ich hoffe dass da nichts iwie eingefressen ist, oder ein Lager kaputt. Naja, werds wohl mal zum Haendler schaffen muessen.
> Gruss




Was hast du denn für eine Gabel verbaut?


----------



## engel-freak (30. Juli 2007)

Ich hatte dieses Knacken aus dem Bereich des Dämpfers aber nach ordentlichem fetten der Lager wars weg. Seither ist Ruhe  

Tipp vom engel-freak


----------



## Stefan3500 (30. Juli 2007)

ich muss Datonate recht geben.

Jedes Bike knackt mal aus dem einen oder anderen Grund (am meisten nach dem waschen). Speichen werden locker , Schläuche gehen kaputt, Schrauben lösen sich.

Kannst Dir auch ein 5000 cannondale oderwasweissich kaufen. Genau dasselbe.

In den filigranen Alurahmen bilden sich auch Spannungen. Das ist normal und tut niemandem Weh. Sattelstützen sollten jedoch weit genug eingeschoben sein, das ist klar. Geh aber mal davon aus, das es nicht deshalb knackt bei euch.

Mal was anderes: Ihr geht in Bikepark mit dem Stereo  

Hab ja auch seit 1Woche eines 

aber dafür währs mir echt zu Schade. Mehr als ein 50cm Sprung ins Flat oder vielleicht 1 Meter in eines steile Landung würde ich dem Teil nicht unbedingt zumuten.

So long
Stefan


----------



## Datonate (30. Juli 2007)

Stefan3500 schrieb:


> Mehr als ein 50cm Sprung ins Flat oder vielleicht 1 Meter in eines steile Landung würde ich dem Teil nicht unbedingt zumuten.



Warum nicht, die Dirt`s springen mit Hardtails weit aus mehr. das sind 130mm Federweg, was soll da ein Meter machen?

Im BikePark ware ich noch nicht. Aber die City bietet genug nette Spielereien. Der Vorteil am Stereo ist das geile Gewicht im Verhältnis zu dem Federweg.

Freeride geht echt geil damit. Das man mit dem Teil keine 2 Meter Drops springt is klar, das geht glaub nicht... aber wenn der Dämpfer und die Gabel ordentlich eingestellt ist macht es richtig Fun mit dem teil zu springen 


Mich würde ja mal interessieren, was ihr so mit dem Stereo fahrt, aber irgendwie beantwortet mir diese Frage niemanden. Ich meine, was will ich mit einem Fully, was 130mm Federweg bietet auf Touren?! Allmountain is ja nen Gummibegriff  dat passt schon...


Grß Dato


----------



## Herr Schwall (30. Juli 2007)

hy

nur mal so angemerkt - des Stereo hat tatsächlich noch mehr federweg/reserven.
meines selbst nachgemessen gut 150mm. bei bekanntem ebenso.

ride on


----------



## E=MC² (30. Juli 2007)

Ja, stimmt. Stand auch mal in einer Bikebravo. Da haben sie 152mm Federweg am Hinterbau gemessen.


----------



## Stefan3500 (30. Juli 2007)

also ich setz meines für AllmountaintourenHCKrosskantrie   (ICH LIEBE DIESES Wort) ein.
Für den Bikepark hab ich noch was mit mehr Reserven.

Ich denk halt, der einsatzbereich eines Bikes wird auch vom Gewicht (Stabilität) bestimmt und nicht nur vom Federweg.

Beispiel: Viele Bikes der Enduroklasse werden immer leichter bei immer mehr Federweg (Ransom usw). Soviel Fahrwerk hatte vor 3 Jahren kaum ein HC- Freerider. Sind halt trotzdem unterschiedliche Einsatzgebiete.
Also mit dem Cube Frizz würde ich in den Park (mit etwas schlechtem Gewissen). Mit dem Stereo eher Singletrails fahren, mal Sprüngle hier und dort (in der vorher genannten Grössenordnung).

Gruß
Stefan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Datonate (30. Juli 2007)

Herr Schwall schrieb:


> hy
> 
> nur mal so angemerkt - des Stereo hat tatsächlich noch mehr federweg/reserven.
> meines selbst nachgemessen gut 150mm. bei bekanntem ebenso.
> ...



Wie hast du den Federweg gemessen?


----------



## Herr Schwall (31. Juli 2007)

ja

hast recht, meine aussage ist falsch!
tatsächlich sinds doch 130mm - der dämpfer limitiert.

ride on


----------



## Datonate (31. Juli 2007)

Ich hab das auch schon gelesen. Nur liegt das nicht an dem Dämpfer, denn der bietet nur max. 130 mm sondern an dem Hinterbau.

Ich weiß zwar nicht, wie die das gemessen haben, aber man kann sich ja auch vieles schön reden ...

Die Bike Zeitschriften schreiben auch viel dünnes Zeug...

mfg


----------



## Herr Schwall (31. Juli 2007)

nee 

der dämpfer limitert - ohne diesen bewegt sich hinterbau, die hinterachse über 150mm.

ride on


----------



## Datonate (31. Juli 2007)

Würde also bedeuten, mit einem größeren Dämpfer hätte man mehr Federweg. "Fragt sich nur die Stellung", ob das zulässig ist.

Ich denke mal nein...


----------



## E=MC² (31. Juli 2007)

Ich denke nicht, dass das funktioniert. Schau mal die Wippe an: Wenn ein längerer Dämpfer eingebaut wäre, würde das Wippe mit dem Rahmen kollidieren...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Herr Schwall (31. Juli 2007)

mmh

man kriegt erst gar keinen längeren dämpfer rein, da die kettenstreben nicht genug spiel nach unten haben - 190er is drin, nächste länge wäre 200 - soviel spiel is nich.

ride on


----------



## Datonate (31. Juli 2007)

Ja, wär auch nur n blöder Gedanke gewesen.


----------



## MasifCentralier (31. Juli 2007)

Datonate schrieb:


> Was hast du denn für eine Gabel verbaut?



Ich hab das K24, daher die Manitou. Meinst du es hat was mit der Einbauhoehe der Gabel zu tun? Ich mein eher, dass das Knarzen vom Hauptgelenk am Tretlager kommt.


----------



## Datonate (31. Juli 2007)

Nein, die Gabel ist egal. Gibt ja auch Stereos, wo 140mm verbaut sind.

Also ich schieb das knaren auf die Sattelhalterung und auf den rahmen. Ich hab mein Bike jetzt beim Dealer, zum Speichen nachziehen. Mal sehen was dann passiert.

@MasifCentralier: mir gehts bei der Frage nur darum, was für ein Schlauch/ Kabel von Gabel aus weggeht. Sieht wie ein Hydraulikschlauch aus...


----------



## E=MC² (31. Juli 2007)

Manitou IT (Infinite Travel) - Stufenlose Federwegsverstellung über Lenkerhebel


----------



## Boogeyman (31. Juli 2007)

Ich werde mir demnächst einen Montageständer zulegen. Wo befestigt Ihr den an Eurem Stereo? Ich habe gelesen, dass es generell am Oberrohr schlecht ist, da man es leicht quetschen kann. Da die Sattelstütze beim Stereo ja aber aus Carbon ist und hier Querkräfte kritisch sind, habe ich Bedenken, die Klammer am Sattelrohr anzubringen.

Wie macht Ihr es?


----------



## E=MC² (31. Juli 2007)

Alustütze mit Carbonüberzug...


----------



## Spectrum (1. August 2007)

E=MC² schrieb:


> Alustütze mit Carbonüberzug...



Das sehe ich auch so... Ich hänge mein Stereo auch immer in die Kralle vom Montageständer und drehe vorsichtig zu... nicht anbrummen!!!


----------



## Boogeyman (1. August 2007)

Also doch an die Sattelstütze. Besten Dank!


----------



## karatekatadvd (2. August 2007)

Hi @all,

da ich frischgebackener Besitzer eines Stereo K24 bin (mein erstes MTB)tauchen bei mir mittlerweile die ersten Fragen auf.

Kann mir bitte mal einer erklären wie man die Fox RP 23 einstellt? Ich blicke an der Anleitung mit der Luftfeder-Einstellung und der Nachgiebigkeit nicht lang.  

Wie die Nachgiebigkeit selber gemessen wird ist mir klar, aber was fange ich mit dem Wert bei der Luftfeder-Einstellungtabelle an?   


cu


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Giant XTC (2. August 2007)

Die Anleitung habe ich auch nur in Teilen verstanden  

macht aber nichts, hier im Forum wird einem ja alles erklärt!

Eigentlich musst Du den Dämpfer nur soweit aufpumpen dass Du einen SAG (Nachgiebigkeit) von max. 25% des gesamten Federwegs erhälst.

Wenn Du etwas härter fahren willst, solltest Du mehr Luft geben damit der Dämpfer nicht durchschlägt.

Dann stellt Du noch die Zugstufe ein, damit der Dämpfer Dich beim Ausfedern nicht vom Bock schmeisst.

Mein Setup mit 80kg beim Fox RP3:

12 bar und 3 Klicks Zugstufe


----------



## Datonate (2. August 2007)

Giant XTC schrieb:


> Die Anleitung habe ich auch nur in Teilen verstanden
> 
> macht aber nichts, hier im Forum wird einem ja alles erklärt!
> 
> ...




Alles völlig richtig erläutert, die Tabelle auf der beiliegenden CD ist völliger mist. Ich habe auch den RP23.

Ich wiege 75 KG und habe 11 Bar auf dem Dämpfer. 

Ich bin gestern einen ca 1m hohen Drop gefahren, der Dämpfer hat nicht mal ansatzweise was zu tun gehabt...

Wichtig ist, dass er dir nicht zu hart ist. mach erstm al 9 Bar drauf, setzt ich aufs Bike, mach das Propadle raus und schau, wie weit der Gummiring rutscht. Sollte nicht mehr als 1cm sein. 

Den Rest wirst du wohl unterwegs einstellen müssen. Nimm dir die Pumpe mit, fahr mal paar Treppen, spring mal 2 - 3 Stufen und dann wirst du sehen, was der Dämpfer macht.

Kaputt gehen kann nichts. Stell dir vor, du fährst ein Hardteil. Die Kollegen haben garkeinen Dämpfer. Unser Vorteil ist, wir haben 130mm Dämpfer und erst dann wirds ein Hardteil . Aber ich habs bisher noch nicht geschaft, den Dämpfer anschlagen zu lassen. Und ich spring mit dem Stereo mehr als das ich fahre . 

Also was BunnyHop, Treppen etc. angeht.


Das Teil ist ein echt geiler, super leichter City- "Baby" Freerider/ Enduro  


Gruß Datonate


----------



## karatekatadvd (2. August 2007)

Hi und vielen Dank erst mal, das ist sind schon mal ein paar Aussagen. Ich wiege rund 88kg und muss es dann mal echt ausprobieren wieviel bar ich draufgebe (Versuch macht klug   ).

Was benutzt ihr eigentlich für Luftpumpen für den Dämpfer, die Erreichbarkeit des Anschlusses ist ja echt für den ... . Hatte eigentlich mit der USP von SKS geliebäugelt, dann habe ich gleich das Rundum-glücklich-Paket für Reifen, Dämpfer und Gabel.


cu


----------



## Herr Schwall (2. August 2007)

ja

die SKS USP - beste pumpe was gibt!

ride on


----------



## Datonate (2. August 2007)

Ich habe die TOPEAK Pocket Shock DXG. Ich bin echt zufrieden. Die Pumpe ist sehr stabil, handlich, geht bis 20bar und hat Resetfunktion.

39â¬ bei eBay


----------



## Herr Schwall (2. August 2007)

achja

zwischendurch mal wieder - CUBE emfiehlt fürs STEREO 15 - 20% SAG.

ride on


----------



## karatekatadvd (2. August 2007)

Denke ich werde die SKS USP nehmen, da habe ich noch ein paar Adapter dran und gibt`s bei ebay fÃ¼r rund 45â¬ plus Versand.

cu


----------



## rip74 (2. August 2007)

Datonate schrieb:


> Alles völlig richtig erläutert, die Tabelle auf der beiliegenden CD ist völliger mist. Ich habe auch den RP23.
> 
> Ich wiege 75 KG und habe 11 Bar auf dem Dämpfer.
> 
> ...



hallo datonate,

lass mal das city posen und versuch mal mountain biken!


----------



## karatekatadvd (2. August 2007)

Öhhmmm, mal ganz dumm gefragt: Was heißt denn 15-20% SAG?

cu






Herr Schwall schrieb:


> achja
> 
> zwischendurch mal wieder - CUBE emfiehlt fürs STEREO 15 - 20% SAG.
> 
> ride on


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## r19andre (2. August 2007)

= Negativfederweg

Den Weg den der Dämpfer bei normaler Sitzposition einfedern soll. Nicht aufs Bike schmeissen. Am besten eine zweite Person das Rad festhalten lassen.

Andre


----------



## Sunset (7. August 2007)

hat vll. jemand einen tip, oder weiß noch jemand einen händler, wo man einen schwarzen stereo RAHMENSATZ in 18" her bekommen kann? 

ja, ich weiß    aber vll. kennt ja jemand doch noch eine bezugsquelle. 

würde mich auch mit einem neuwertigen austellungsstück begnügen.


----------



## Datonate (7. August 2007)

@rip74 es war lediglich ein Versuch es zu erläutern. Aber du hast fein den Thread durchgelesen um wieder was zu finden ...


----------



## BolbyM (14. August 2007)

Moin!Ein Kumpel von mir wollte sich auch ein Stereo Louise holen. Leider gibt es irgendwie unterschiedliche Aussagen zu den Rahmenhöhen, das hat ihn jetzt sehr verunsichert. Er ist 174cm groß und hat eine Schrittlänge (mit geschlossenen Beinen gemessen!) von 80cm. Er ist am WE mal auf meinem 19er Ghost AMR gefahren und das passte sehr gut. Er weiss aber jetzt nicht, ob er ein 16er oder ein 18er Cube braucht.
Die Frage wäre auch, wo man ein fertiges und tatsächlich vorhandenes Cube Stereo Talas X / Louise überhaupt bekommt. Und dann eben in der Größe, die er braucht.
Vllt. kann hier ja jemand helfen.


----------



## ren` (14. August 2007)

@ BolbyM: Ich bin in etwa auch 175cm groß und habe mich probehalber mal auf ein 18" Stereo gesetzt. Mir ist es zu hoch - vor allem im Gelände. Ich würde deinem Kumpel empfehlen, Ausschau nach einem 16" Stereo zu halten.


----------



## flori828 (15. August 2007)

rip74 schrieb:


> lass mal das city posen und versuch mal mountain biken!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## karatekatadvd (17. August 2007)

Wer lesen kann ist klar im Vorteil und damit meine ich mich. Stand doch bei den Unterlagen auf dem roten Zettel (Händlerinfo) der dabei war, tststs...

Habe mir jezze noch das Pitlock-Sicherungssystem für das Stereo gegönnt, werde ich am WE mal anbauen.


Eins noch: Was für Adapter muss ich eigentlich nehmen wenn ich auf 200mm Bremsscheiben umrüsten will, müssen das welche von Formula sein, oder gibt es auch welche von anderen Herstellern?


cu




r19andre schrieb:


> = Negativfederweg
> 
> Den Weg den der Dämpfer bei normaler Sitzposition einfedern soll. Nicht aufs Bike schmeissen. Am besten eine zweite Person das Rad festhalten lassen.
> 
> Andre


----------



## Datonate (17. August 2007)

Die IS Adapter liegen bei neuen Bramsanlagen dabei. Ansonsten kannst du doch je nach Bremse die entsprechenden Adapter kaufen.

Ich habe die XT 2008 mit 203 mm Scheibe vorn gekauft, da lagen die IS Adapter dabei .

Gruß


----------



## rip74 (17. August 2007)

Datonate schrieb:


> Die IS Adapter liegen bei neuen Bramsanlagen dabei. Ansonsten kannst du doch je nach Bremse die entsprechenden Adapter kaufen.
> 
> Ich habe die XT 2008 mit 203 mm Scheibe vorn gekauft, da lagen die IS Adapter dabei .
> 
> Gruß



 Tut mir inzwischen echt leid!  

Aber sag mir mal für welche Stadt du das 203er Teil brauchst??? ???

Lg D.


----------



## Datonate (17. August 2007)

@rip74... Bevor ich ins Gebirge fahre, fahre ich durch die Stadt. Da bietet es sich an, auch mal die eine oder andere Mauer auszuprobieren z.B. um den Dämpfer einzustellen. Wenn du nur Familienausflüge fährst, bitte . Mir egal. Wenn du was konstruktives beitragen willst, bitte. Ansonsten einfach lesen und ruhig bleiben.

Ich habe keine Ahnung wo du fährst und was du fährst. Es interessiert mich auch nicht. Ich hab lediglich erläutert, wie und was er fahren könnte. Wenn du es so lustig findest, kannst du es dir auch gern ausdrucken. 

Ich wollte eigentlich nichts dazu sagen. Aber langsam wirds flach und langweilig...

Und um deinem nächsten, flachen Komment vorzubeugen. Ich habe das Set mit der 203/ 180mm günstiger als 180/ 180mm bekommen. Was nimmt man da?!

Ok, ich hoffe, ich konnte dir alle offenen Fragen zu meinen "allzu- dümmlichen Beiträgen" beantworten. Ich möchte mich auch in aller Öffentlichkeit entschuldigen, jemals so etwas geschrieben zu haben... Auch bei dir, Lord of Komment...

In diesem Sinne, schönen Abend nocht


----------



## rip74 (17. August 2007)

Jo ho ho, ruhig Brauner: 

wenn ich dir zu nahe getreten bin, dann möchte ich mich natürlich in aller Form dafür entschuldigen, aber ich hab bei nahezu jedem deiner Beiträge eine Auflage gefunden, was soll ich machen... - in Zukunft natürlich schweigen!!!

Hier im Gebirge macht man natürlich Witze wenn überdimensionierte Citycruiser in den Sommermonaten einfallen - jetzt natürlich nicht mehr!!!!

Trotz alledem viel Spass mit einem echt geilen Bike, wie und wo auch immer.

Gruß

Dieter


----------



## Datonate (17. August 2007)

Das war auch nicht böse gemeint, ich musste nur mal mitteilen, dass ich nicht nur in der Stadt rumfahre. Es sollte lediglich als Hilfe dienen...

Na wie auch immer. Auch dir viel Spass beim biken


----------



## König King Kong (18. August 2007)

hi, ich habe mal eine frage, und zwar, ob das cube stereo nach dem fritzz das geländegängigste rad ist von cube. es hat ja mehr federwege als das ams.
bin auf der suche nach einem all-mountain-bike mit guten reserven, weil mir das fritzz etwas zu schwer erscheint. ich fahre öfters mal längere strecken um an anspruchsvolle trails zu kommen oder mal einen downhill zu fahren.
was meint ihr, ist das stereo da eine gute wahl?


----------



## Roitherkur (18. August 2007)

Nach der Beschreibung von Cube und dem Federweg zu urteilen ist das Stereo genau das was du suchst.


----------



## frogbite (24. August 2007)

Hi, Leute,
der Stereo-Thread rutscht ja immer weiter ab - gutes Zeichen, bei niemand scheint was kaputt zu gehen!
Aber zur Sache: hatte berichtet, dass Cube mangels Nachschub klammheimlich das Stereo mit Syntace F 138/139 - Vorbauten (anstatt Superforce) lieferte, die eigentlich nicht für die Lenkerbreite des Stereo von Syntace empfohlen werden. Anscheindend juckt das aber kaum einen. Mich schon, daher hat mein Händler bei Cube reklamiert und wurde prompt mit neuen Vorbauten beliefert: wieder die F138! Mein Händler hat mir deshalb kurzentschlossen zu meiner Erleichterung den richtigen Superforce-Vorbau von einem Austellungsrad ans Stereo montiert. Nun passts.

PS: Nach meinem letzten Alpenausflug und einer verfärbten Magura Louise HR-Scheibe habe ich mir jetzt die gute 203-Scheibe ans VR geschraubt. Nur noch klasse & empfehlenswert für alle Angst- und Dauerbremser wie mich.

Schönes Bike-Wochende, F.B.


----------



## M-A??? (26. August 2007)

Hi Leute,

ich möchte demnächst einen Alpencross mit meinem Cube Stereo K24 machen. Allerdings nehme ich immer auf größere Touren neue Bremsbeläge und ein neues Schaltauge mit. Weis zufällig jemand von euch, wo man sich die Sachen besorgen kann? Bei miir geht da immer sehr schnell etwas kaputt und sicher ist sicher!

mfg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## r19andre (26. August 2007)

Hi,
am besten bei dem Händler wo du das Rad her hast ;-)

Ein Schaltauge kann dir jeder Cube Händler besorgen innerhalb zwei oder drei Tagen

Andre


----------



## Datonate (26. August 2007)

Hallo liebe Freunde,

ich war jetzt eine Woche mit Kollegen im Erzgebirge. Dabei waren 2 Acid`s und ein Ldt. Pro Milkey. Ich war mit meinem Stereo unterwegs.

Wir haben uns dann eine "Tageskarte" für die Seilbahn auf den Fichtelberg gekauft und sind dann immer fein rauf auf den Berg und jeden erdenklichen Trail wieder runter.

Als wir dann wieder in der Pension waren, musste ich folgendes fesstelen .


















Mir ist an der rechten, unteren Schwinge das Titanlager weggeflogen . Also die Hülse steckt noch drin, nur das Gegestück fehlt. Ich konnte nur noch lachen, dass ist irgendwie "geil"... . 

Damit ich die restliche Woche noch mirfahren konnte, habe ich das ganze mit (haltet euch fest) Kabelbindern fixiert. Da die Hülse noch drin steckt, ging das ohne Probleme.

Aber was ich gern mal wissen würde ist, wie bitte kann sich hier das Titanteil verabschieden ...

lol, ist das schon mal einem von euch passiert?

gruß Dato

P.s. Ein neues teil ist schon bestellt und wird morgen eingebaut ^^


----------



## Soldi (26. August 2007)

Bei mir Dito nur weiter oben. Hab mir das Ganze gar nicht genau angeschaut und das Bike sofort zum Händler. Als Maschinenbautechniker würd ich sagen Fehlkonstruktion, wenn sich die Drehbewegung des Lagers auf die Verschraubung auswirken kann!
Nimm beim nächsten mal Schraubensicherungskleber (aber keinen Endfesten) sonst hast Du diese Probs. immer wieder.
Sind die Lager tatsächlich aus Titan? Würd sagen, dass ist kein Idealer Lagerwerkstoff, da er zu "elastisch" ist!
Hatte mal ein Tune-Titantretlager und damit dauernd Probs. weil das Lager sich zu arg verwunden hat.
Uli Fahl (Tune-Chef) hat am Gardasee unter vorgehaltener Hand selbst zugegeben, dass seine Titanlager nichts für Leuts über 75kg sind ;-).


----------



## Datonate (26. August 2007)

*rofl... 

Na ich hoffe, dass die anderen lager mit Schraubensicherungskleber versehen sind. Nicht das ich nach der kommenden Woche wieder andterten darf ...

Ich fands jedenfalls lustig, an einem 2300â¬ Bike ein "Gelenk" mit Kabelbindern fixieren zu mÃ¼ssen... und zu kÃ¶nnen. Das ganze hat gehalten... ich bin gehÃ¼pft und gefahren... feine Sache... da gabs auch eine abgelegene Bobbahn... Die Anleger waren schÃ¶n ^^

In diesem Sinne, man liest sich...


----------



## HolgerK (26. August 2007)

Hi,

kenn ich. Hatten wir am Anfang auch nach den ersten Kilometern, find ich jetzt aber nicht unnormal, dass sich am Anfang was lockert. Mit Loctite hälts dann auf jeden Fall, siehe auch Download der Drehmomente auf der Cube Site.


Grüße
Holger


----------



## Datonate (26. August 2007)

Jo, ich finds auch nicht schlimm. Passoert eben. Ich wollts nur mal anbringen. Ich hab nur drüber gelacht... 4 Gelenker und Kabelbinder


----------



## fatz (26. August 2007)

hatte ich auch. ist zu wenig schraubensicherung drin. loctite 243 rein und ruhe ist.....


----------



## Datonate (26. August 2007)

Demzufolge macht ihr die Lager alle auf, drückt die Sicherung rein und macht die Lager wieder zu oder wie?


----------



## HolgerK (26. August 2007)

Hi,

die Lager bleiben schon zu aber die Schrauben die die Lager zusammenhalten bekommen Loctite aufs Gewinde. Und nicht zu fest anziehen. Drehmomentschlüssel ist von Vorteil.

Grüße
Holger


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Datonate (26. August 2007)

Öhm, in der Hülse ist noch ein Lager oder wie kann ich das verstehen?

Ich dachte, dass Gelenk läuft auf der Hülse die ich mit den Kabelbindern fixiert habe und gut. Wo is da noch ein Lager?


----------



## fatz (27. August 2007)

hm! ich glaub mein 2006er hinterbau ist noch n bissl anders. da ist auf der innenseite ein 
helicoil-geweindeeinsatz drin.


----------



## HolgerK (27. August 2007)

Datonate schrieb:


> Öhm, in der Hülse ist noch ein Lager oder wie kann ich das verstehen?
> 
> Ich dachte, dass Gelenk läuft auf der Hülse die ich mit den Kabelbindern fixiert habe und gut. Wo is da noch ein Lager?



Hm, denk schon, dass da um die Hülse ein Lager ist. Müßte man mal rausziehen um es genau zu wissen aber irgendwie muss es ja "gelagert" sein   da es sonst ja zu schwergängig wäre. Vielleicht kannst es ja mal vor dem Zusammenbau rausziehen und Fotografieren.

Aber mal eine andere Frage. Wie ist denn so die optimale Position für den Lenker, bin da noch am testen.

Grüße
Holger


----------



## frogbite (27. August 2007)

Hi, HolgerK

mit dem Lenker habe ich auch lang rumprobiert. Ist zwar alles persönliches Empfinden, aber ich fand es am angenehmsten, wenn das "Fadenkreuz" vorn in der Mitte vom Lenker fast horizontal gerade nach vorn zeigt, höchstens ein wenig nach oben. Die Griffe bzw. Lenkerenden weisen dann seitlich auch etwas nach oben, was aber m.E. die Handgelenke perfekt abstützt und gutes Handling ergibt. Aber wie gesagt, Geschmackssache.

F.B.

PS und leicht ab vom Thread: Wohnort Nähe Ulm? Hast Dein Rad vom Reyh.. aus Dornstadt? Nur neugierig, erwarte nicht unbedingt Kommentar.


----------



## Datonate (27. August 2007)

Also ich hab das Lager sleber nicht eingebaut, hat mein Laden gemacht. Ich konnte es also nicht sehen...


----------



## Boogeyman (28. August 2007)

Bei mir hatte sich die Schraube auch gelockert, steht auch irgendwo in diesem Thread. Seitdem ist aber alles fest.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Datonate (28. August 2007)

Kann mirr jemand sagen, wo ich den Bramsschlauchhalter für die FOX Talas Gabel herbkomme? Den kann man doch neben der Brücke in das Gewinde reinschrauben. Ich finde den nirgends...

Gruß Dato


----------



## swatch-team (28. August 2007)

Servus

Also wo es das Teil von Fox gibt kann ich dir auch net sagen - aber nimm doch einfach was anderes

http://www.roseversand.de/output/controller.aspx?cid=155&detail=10&detail2=2453

da sind gleich drei stück drin - kannst also auch mal eins verlieren


----------



## Datonate (28. August 2007)

Danke, aber ich wollte gerne das FOX dingens haben  *hihi


----------



## Dude1979 (30. August 2007)

Hey Jungs,

ich hab mich jetzt auch ins Stereo verliebt und muss nochmals auf Rahmengrösse anspringen. Bin 182 cm groß und hab ne Schrittlänge von 85 cm. Ich liege also genau auf der Kippe.

Ich fahre eigentlich alles, von langen Touren bis zum guten SingleTrail ist alles dabei.

Was könnt Ihr mir empfehlen? 18 oder doch 20 Zoll? Iss ja doch ne folgenschwere Entscheidung ...


----------



## fatz (30. August 2007)

hab's zwar schon mindestens hundert mal gepostet, aber bitte hier zum 101mal:
http://dhost.info/franz/bikescan
noch zur info: bin 187 und fahre 20" dh. wenn du nicht irgendwie ganz komische koerpermaße hast brauchst du 18".

servus,
franz


----------



## hoerman2201 (30. August 2007)

Dude1979 schrieb:


> Hey Jungs,
> 
> ich hab mich jetzt auch ins Stereo verliebt und muss nochmals auf Rahmengrösse anspringen. Bin 182 cm groß und hab ne Schrittlänge von 85 cm. Ich liege also genau auf der Kippe.
> 
> ...


 
nimms 18 ner ; fahr ich bei 180cm und 85 schrittlänge auch, und bin super zufrieden. ein kumpel von mir , ca. gleiche größe, verkauft sein 20 er gerade, da es ihm zu groß ist.


----------



## BolbyM (30. August 2007)

Kumpel von mir hat ein 16er und das passt mir perfekt (bin 179cm und habe ca. 82cm Schrittlänge). Der Winkel des Oberrohrs ist doch sehr steil und irgendwie fällt sein 16er so aus wie mein 19er Ghost AMR.


----------



## Dude1979 (30. August 2007)

Danke für die Infos ..., laut dem Test brauch ich 18,9 ..., tolles Ergebnis  Sowas hatte ich mir gedacht ...


----------



## r19andre (30. August 2007)

Hi,
also 18" da man das Rad immer kleiner nimmt, wenn man dazwischen hängt.

Andre


----------



## tom5 (30. August 2007)

Also bin 1,83m und hab im Laden das 18er und 20er Stereo zusammen mit dem Händler getestet. Die Entscheidung ist dann ganz klar auf das 18er gefallen. Beim 20er war die Oberrohrfreiheit zu gering.
Und das Ergebnis von 18,9 spricht wohl auch eher für 18 Zoll. Aber idealerweise solltest Du vielleicht mal auf beiden Größen Platz nehmen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## swatch-team (30. August 2007)

Servus

also ich bin 1,84 cm und würde dir auf jedenfall des 18er empfehlen. Ich fahre das Stereo in 20 Zoll und es ist so ziemlich an der grenze.

mfg


----------



## fatz (30. August 2007)

Dude1979 schrieb:


> Danke für die Infos ..., laut dem Test brauch ich 18,9 ..., tolles Ergebnis  Sowas hatte ich mir gedacht ...


test = meine seite?
ist eindeutig 18", da man eh selten das groessere nimmt uind das stereo eh recht gross
ausfaellt.


----------



## Bond007 (30. August 2007)

Hab mich im letzten Jahr auch für´s kleinere Stereo in 18" entschieden, obwohl ich 1,86 groß bin und eine Schrittlänge von 84 cm habe...das 20"er war mir wie bei den anderen hier definitiv zu heftig!


----------



## Dude1979 (31. August 2007)

Gute Sache, wenn die Meinung so eindeutig ist, fällt es mir ja leicht ..., ich hab eigentlich auch zum 18" tendiert, lieber etwas zu klein als zu groß! Das ginge wohl gar nicht ..., ja der Test war auf Deiner Seite Fatz, danke!

Jetzt nervt es mich nurnoch, dass das neue Stereo K24 nicht in Milky Orange angeboten wird ..., Schwarz find ich langweilig und das Grün gefällt mir nicht so richtig ...

Man man man, das sind Probleme ...


----------



## fatz (31. August 2007)

Dude1979 schrieb:


> Man man man, das sind Probleme ...


nein. die kommen erst wenn's an die liefertermine geht.  
ausser die besserungsschwuere sind war. aber da wirst hier niemand finden, der da drauf wettet......


----------



## rip74 (31. August 2007)

@ dude1979

Milky Orange gibt´s doch oder? www.cube-bikes.de


----------



## Dude1979 (31. August 2007)

rip74 schrieb:


> @ dude1979
> 
> Milky Orange gibt´s doch oder? www.cube-bikes.de





Jaaa, es gibt das Milky Orange aber nur in der XTR oder "The One" - Ausführung. K18 und K24 gibt es nur in Schwarz oder Milky Green.

Da ich nun unbedingt ne Fox - Gabel haben will, gefällt mir das K24 am Besten. Aber dazu muss ich mal mit meinem Händler reden, vielleicht kann man da ja was machen ...


----------



## rip74 (31. August 2007)

@ dude 

da hast du wiederum recht; hatte nur Milky Orange im Kopf


----------



## SPYSHOT (3. September 2007)

Hallo,

so nun habe ich mir auch ein Cube Stereo geleistet.

Eine Frage ... Bis zu welchem Bremsscheiben Durchmesser ist der Rahmen HI eigentlich freigegeben. Ich würde gerne meine K24 Bremse mit 200mm Durchmesser von meinem alten Bike gegen die K18 tauschen ...

Gruss,

Christian


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Datonate (3. September 2007)

Hinten max 180mm mehr brauchst du selbst fürn Downhill nicht. Vorn 203mm. Habe die neue XT 2008 203/ 180 montiert, und das ist mehr als ein Anker


----------



## fatz (4. September 2007)

jep. ich fahr immer noch die originalen 185/160 (juicy) und hab auch bei 600hm sausteilem
trail mit dauerbremsen keine probleme. (fahrergewicht knapp 80kg, nackig)


----------



## Datonate (4. September 2007)

fatz schrieb:


> jep. ich fahr immer noch die originalen 185/160 (juicy) und hab auch bei 600hm sausteilem
> trail mit dauerbremsen keine probleme. (fahrergewicht knapp 80kg, nackig)



Du hast die Juicy dran? Bei mir waren die Louise verbaut...


----------



## fatz (4. September 2007)

Datonate schrieb:


> Du hast die Juicy dran? Bei mir waren die Louise verbaut...


jep! hab die juicy/sram variante. die gab's nur 2005(edit: natuerlich 2006). wollte sowenig wie moeglich shimpanso 
dranhaben. die kurbel ist ok, aber die x.9 ist mir definitiv lieber als die xt. luise statt juicy waer 
ned bloed gewesen, das haett mir den ganzen aufstand mit den rubbelnden originalbelaegen
erspart, aber mit den swissstop tut die bremse prima. bin am sontag 600hm steilen trail
ohne pause runter ohne probleme. steil heisst bei mir uebrigens so steil, dass du 
schleifbremsen musst, weil du sonst tot bist.


----------



## hoerman2201 (4. September 2007)

hallo fatz, du meinst das 2006 modell, das ich auch hab. bin auch bestens mit der ausstattung zufrieden. bei der bremse vorne swissstop und hinten die originalbeläge. funzt super


----------



## fatz (4. September 2007)

uups! falsche taste erwischt. danke!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Datonate (4. September 2007)

fatz schrieb:


> bin am sontag 600hm steilen trail
> ohne pause runter ohne probleme. steil heisst bei mir uebrigens so steil, dass du
> schleifbremsen musst, weil du sonst tot bist.



Kannste mal paar Bilder zeigen? Im Cubeforum passiert irgendwie gornischt mitt aufregenden Sachen  im Canyon Forum gehts heiß her hihi...


----------



## fatz (4. September 2007)

Datonate schrieb:


> Kannste mal paar Bilder zeigen? Im Cubeforum passiert irgendwie gornischt mitt aufregenden Sachen  im Canyon Forum gehts heiß her hihi...


leider nicht. ich war allein. ausserdem hab ich eh keine dicke talkamera. meine beiden haben
immer noch n ganz normale diafilm drin. sowas kommt mir erst her, wenn's n bezahlbaren
beamer mit 2 megapixeln gibt.
am sonntag haett's auch wettermaessig nix hergegeben. kaum mal sonne und alles noch 
drecknass vom regen am samstag. dafuer gab's rutschige steine en masse....

erm! jetzt simma glaub ich richtig OT..............


----------



## E=MC² (4. September 2007)

Datonate schrieb:


> Kannste mal paar Bilder zeigen? Im Cubeforum passiert irgendwie gornischt mitt aufregenden Sachen  im Canyon Forum gehts heiß her hihi...



Dann fang du doch gleich damit an!
Ich wuerde mir auch mehr Actionbilder wuenschen...


----------



## Datonate (5. September 2007)

Dazu sollten wer nen eigenen Thread mit nem entsprechenden Titel machen ;P...


----------



## E=MC² (5. September 2007)

Was hindert dich dann noch?


----------



## wildkater (5. September 2007)

Bond007 schrieb:


> Hab mich im letzten Jahr auch für´s kleinere Stereo in 18" entschieden, obwohl ich 1,86 groß bin und eine Schrittlänge von 84 cm habe...das 20"er war mir wie bei den anderen hier definitiv zu heftig!



Ich bin ebenfalls 186 cm groß, habe aber Schrittlänge 88 cm - wär da ein 20" etwa auch zu groß? bisher gab es für mich keinen Zweifel, dass ich ein 20" brauche... auch mein Händler rät mir "auf alle Fälle" dazu.
Bin auch schon mit dem Stereo gefahren, allerdings noch nicht im Gelände - man sitzt wirklich hoch auf dem Teil, aber ich hab mich jetzt nicht unwohl drauf gefühlt..


----------



## Datonate (5. September 2007)

wildkater schrieb:


> Ich bin ebenfalls 186 cm groß, habe aber Schrittlänge 88 cm - wär da ein 20" etwa auch zu groß? bisher gab es für mich keinen Zweifel, dass ich ein 20" brauche... auch mein Händler rät mir "auf alle Fälle" dazu.
> Bin auch schon mit dem Stereo gefahren, allerdings noch nicht im Gelände - man sitzt wirklich hoch auf dem Teil, aber ich hab mich jetzt nicht unwohl drauf gefühlt..




Das kommt wirklich drauf an, was du fahren möchtest. Fährst du mehr Touren mit hohem Sattel, dann macht sich ein 20" bei dir noch gut. Möchtest du aber berg auf kommen um dann jegliche, verstockten Singletrails zu fahren, schraubst du den Sattel eh bis Anschlag rein und sägst die Sattelstange ab. Da wiederum solltest du maximal ein 18" kaufen.


----------



## fatz (5. September 2007)

bei mir (187/90) geht das 20er noch ganz gut. im zweifel bist du mit 186/88 genau auf der kippe.
da hilft nur probieren....


----------



## Wachtendonker (5. September 2007)

Hallo,

fahre ein 20" bei 184/88, bin zufrieden damit! Das hohe Obererrohr stört mich nicht(bis jetzt)!! 

MfG
Michael


----------



## MasifCentralier (5. September 2007)

Hi, also ich bin kleiner als du und fahre Es in 20", allerdings Touren(natürlich sind da auch Singletrails und kleine Sprünge drin) und finde es nicht zu groß. Klar wenn du lieber bergab fährst, dann nimm das 18er.
Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HolgerK (5. September 2007)

Hab auch ein 20iger bei 185cm.

Bin aber auch das 18er bei meinem Händler Probe gefahren. Da ich aber nicht so extrem ins Gelände gehe, bin ich super zufrieden damit. 

Grüße
Holger


----------



## rip74 (5. September 2007)

Hab zwar etwas spät, d.h. erst nach dem Ende, einen interessanten Wettbewerb bei den Canyon Foren gefunden. 

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=285188
Die Entwürfe sind teilweise echt hammergeil !!!! 

Das wär doch auch was fürs Stereo oder?!  

Lg D.


----------



## Datonate (5. September 2007)

Jop, auf jedenfall


----------



## Goddi8 (5. September 2007)

Hallo Zusammen,

bin seit gestern auch glücklicher Besitzer eines Stereo Louise. 
Klasse Rad  

Im Moment bin ich aber ein wenig verunsichert. Beim Durchlesen hier ist mir an den Bildern aufgefallen, dass mein Rahmen anders aussieht.

Es geht um den Übergang Sattelrohr/Oberrohr. Bei mir ist hier ein Gusset aufgeschweißt. So ist das Louise auch im 2007er Katalog abgebildet. Schau ich mir die Bilder hier an, geht das Oberrohr direkt in das Sattelrohr über. Ohne zusätzliches Verstärkungsblech.

Was nu? Habe ich einen 2006er Rahmen? Woran kann ich die Unterschiede erkennen? Oder hat Cube irgendwann den Rahmen geändert und ich habe halt einen aus der ersten/letzten Serie?
Bei mir sind im Unterrohr auch keine Schrauben unten (kurz überm Tretlager wie hier teilweise zu sehen).

Meine Freude wird gerade ein wenig getrübt obwohl das natürlich nix an der Qualität des Rades ändert.

Grüße,
Thorsten


----------



## Datonate (5. September 2007)

Kannste bitte mal Bilder online stellen?


----------



## E=MC² (6. September 2007)

Koennte evtl. bei unterschiedlichen Rahmengroessen verschieden sein.
Schau dir beispielsweise mal das Liteville 301 in den verfuegbaren Groessen an; die groesseren Modelle haben auch Gussets, die kleineren nicht.


----------



## fatz (6. September 2007)

lieber mit gusset als ohne............


----------



## wildkater (6. September 2007)

MasifCentralier schrieb:


> Hi, also ich bin kleiner als du und fahre Es in 20", allerdings Touren(natürlich sind da auch Singletrails und kleine Sprünge drin) und finde es nicht zu groß. Klar wenn du lieber bergab fährst, dann nimm das 18er.
> Gruß


...also ich fahre eigentlich auch liebend gerne Singletrails, auch mal felsigere, technisch anspruchsvollere Abfahrten in den Alpen - aber eben auch viele viele HM bergauf - und wer fährt dann danach *nicht* gerne bergab?
Ich bin echt etwas unschlüssig, weil ich ursprünglich auch zum kleineren tendiert habe, aber ich will eben auch beim 18" dann keine extreme Sattelüberhöhung haben.
Fahre Halbtages- bis Tagestouren, selten Mehrtagestouren.


----------



## Datonate (6. September 2007)

Kauf dir das 18". Sonst ist das Handling total schlecht. Stell dir vor, du willst die AIDA in deinem POOL wenden... das macht sich ziemlich bescheiden...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MasifCentralier (6. September 2007)

wildkater schrieb:


> ...also ich fahre eigentlich auch liebend gerne Singletrails, auch mal felsigere, technisch anspruchsvollere Abfahrten in den Alpen - aber eben auch viele viele HM bergauf - und wer fährt dann danach *nicht* gerne bergab?
> Ich bin echt etwas unschlüssig, weil ich ursprünglich auch zum kleineren tendiert habe, aber ich will eben auch beim 18" dann keine extreme Sattelüberhöhung haben.
> Fahre Halbtages- bis Tagestouren, selten Mehrtagestouren.



Ich fahr natürlich auch lieber runter, aber wenn du ne Extreme Sattelüberhöhung hast wandert der Sattel immer weiter nach hinten, somit wird das Kletterverhalten überproportional schlechter.

@Donate

Netter Vergleich


----------



## Stefan3500 (7. September 2007)

hat eventuell jemand Interesse einen schwarzen oder titan Stereo Rahmen 18"
gegen meinen milky green 18" zu tauschen?

Zustand sollte ähnlich/gleich sein (meins ist neuwertig - 5mal gefahren, keine Kratzer oder Beulen)


Grund: 

Farbe ist mir doch irgendwie zu krass

Rest dann per PM


Gruß
Stefan


----------



## mother lode (7. September 2007)

Hi!

Habe mal eine Frage zu den von CUBE angegebenen Drehmomenten für die Hinterbauverschraubungen. Ich kann es mir ungefähr denken, aber welche Lager genau sind Horstlink Dual, Hauptlager, Umlenkhebel und Dämpferbefestigung?  

MfG


----------



## Spectrum (7. September 2007)

Servus Ihr Stereo-Fahrer,

habe heute die Gelegenheit gehabt ein paar Bilder von ´nem Stück eines Stereo Hinterbaus zu schießen. Vor allem ist mal deutlich zu erkennen was für Lager verbaut sind, falls es jemand interessiert. Die größeren Bilder sind in meinem Album verfügbar. Falls sie noch größer benötigt werden, PN an mich.













VG und weiterhin Gute Fahrt
Alex


----------



## Goddi8 (8. September 2007)

Hallo Zusammen,

sorry, war etwas beschäftigt die letzten Tage. Klar bin ich über das Gusset nicht unfroh. Ich frag mich halt nur warum mein Rahmen anders aussieht als andere (die ich bisher hier gesehen habe).
Ist übrigens ein 18". Also kleiner Rahmen. Der Liteville-Ansatz funktioniert also leider nicht  
Das Bild dazu:





Grüße,
Thorsten


----------



## Datonate (8. September 2007)

Ok, dass ist bei mir nicht so. Ich fahre aber ein 18". Aber sei froh, dass da eine Verstärkung is. Ich hab zwar noch nicht gehört, dass da ein Stereo gebrochen ist, aber grundsätzlich nicht verkehrt. Wer weiß.

Frag am besten mal bei Cube direkt nach. Klick mal hier drauf:

http://www.cube-bikes.de/xist4c/web/Technik-Support-Kontakt_id_8806_.htm

mfg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Herr Schwall (8. September 2007)

Hy

Wenn Ihr mal genau hinguckt dann seht Ihr, dass beim aktuellen Modell das Oberrohr an dieser Stelle einen wesentlich grösseren Umfang aufweist.
Ebenso das Unterrohr - hydrogeformte Rohre, neu 2007.
Hat den selben Effekt wie Gusset - Lastverteilung und so - spart aber ein paar Gramm und Schweissarbeit sowie die mit Schweissen verbundenen Unannehmlichkeuten.

ride on


----------



## Goddi8 (8. September 2007)

Hmm, ich schreib mal an Cube. 

Das ganze Rad sieht so aus: 





Oberrohr sieht schon nach Hydroforming aus.

Thorsten - ich geh jetzt erstmal fahren


----------



## Dude1979 (8. September 2007)

Soo Jungs ...

Hab mir heute endlich nen 2008er Stereo in Milky Orange bestellt. 18 Zoll war bei mir definitiv richtig. Habe nochmal ein "Probe" gefahren und ich hatte im Schritt nur noch wenige Zentimeter Platz.

Bin mal auf die Lieferzeit gespannt. 

Mal ne doofe Frage: Das hintere Schutzblech, was viele hier dran haben, ist dies serienmäßig verbaut, oder ist das nen Extra?


----------



## Herr Schwall (8. September 2007)

hää?

Oberrohr sieht schon nach hydro aus? hää?

Sach mal - bist Du um die Uhrzeit schon so stoned? oder immernoch?

Zwei Beiträge weiter oben zeigst Du ein Bild Deines Oberrohres mit aufgeschweisstem Gusset - und was ist nun an einem aufgeschweisstem Gusset hydrogeformt?
Und wo ist Dein Oberrohr durch Hydroformung deutlich verdickt?
Ebenso am Unterrohr/Steuerrohr - bei Dir deutlich zu sehen - aufgeschweisstes Gusset.
Ab 07 nix mehr Gusset sondern mittels Hydroforming vergrössertes Rohrende.
Geh halt mal auf die Homepage von Cube und guck Dir im Zoom die Stelle an und Du wirst sehen - wenn Du wieder da bist. 

Also Du hast nen 06er Rahmen - müsste der Händler eigentlich n bischen Bonus geben.

ride on


----------



## Goddi8 (8. September 2007)

Ich hab ja nicht geschrieben, dass das Rohr an der Stelle nach Hydro aussieht, oder? Genausowenig Übergang Unterrohr/Steuerrohr.

Aber mein Rahmen sieht exakt wie der Rahmen aus dem 07er Katalog aus. Wann also sind die Gussets weggefallen und die Rohre verändert worden?


----------



## Datonate (8. September 2007)

hat schon mal jemand versucht eine BigBetty auf das hinterrad zu montieren ohne das Schutzblech abzubauen? Das schleift doch bestimmt, oder?

Was mich auch brennend interessiert ist, ob doe 2.40 Breite an der Schwinge schleift bzw. auf die Felge passt...


----------



## FRANZZ (8. September 2007)

Serwas Datonate,

HALLLLLLLLLLLLLOOOOOOOOOOOOO, hast Du das nicht schon mal gefragt????????

Habe ich Dir nicht gesagt, daß Du mal nachmessen sollst?????????

Trotzdem einen schönen Gruss

Da FRANZZ


----------



## the_duke (8. September 2007)

Hallo

Nachdem ich jetzt mein Scott Strike verkauft habe und mich nach mehr Federweg sehne, werde ich mir heuer auch ein Stereo zulegen.

Ich werde mir ein K18 nehmen und versuchen beim Händler vorne eine 200mm Scheibe und XT-Shifter zu bekommen.
Ist dann trotzdem noch ein Preisnachlaß drin?
Die Kette und Kassette habe ich noch in XT mit 34 Zähnen liegen und die werde ich dann selbst tauschen, haber erst 300km drauf.
Sollte man noch andere Teile tauschen? 
Ich habe noch 240/4.1 Laufräder die werde ich reingeben, oder sind die zu schwach?
Wieviel g spar ich durch die anderen Laufräder?
Ab wann kann man die Dinger probesitzen beim Händler?


----------



## FRANZZ (8. September 2007)

@ the duke,

200er ist OK, aber die LX Shifter "schalten" genau so gut, ist nur eine Frage der Optik!!!

Sobald Du was umbauen laßt wird es sehr schwer mit dem Preisnachlaß. OK es kommt auf den Händler an.

Ich würde die Crossmax ST nehmen!!!

Gruss

Da FRANZZ


----------



## the_duke (9. September 2007)

danke franzz!

die lx stehen den xt sicher in fast nichts nach, aber die 08 xt lösen jetzt schon bei drücken aus,nicht erst bei loslassen des hebel, stell ich mir etwas angenehmer vor.

schaun gut aus dei felgen nur der preis ist nicht ohne , so ca.550,  und von den mavic hört man immerleicht, schön aber nicht sehr stabil, was bei 88 kg ein nachteil sen kann. und dei dt swiss 240/4.1 hab ich schon und sind auch um nichts schlechter, oder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Goddi8 (11. September 2007)

Goddi8 schrieb:


> Hallo Zusammen,
> 
> bin seit gestern auch glücklicher Besitzer eines Stereo Louise.
> Klasse Rad
> ...



N'Abend Zusammen,

Cube hat mittlerweile geantwortet. Ich habe ein 2007er Rahmen, bis Mai wurden die mit Gussets ausgeliefert bzw. hergestellt. Danach ohne mit hydrogeformten Rahmen.
Hab also nur ein early Bike spät gekauft  

Viel Spaß beim Stereo genießen und danke für die Tipps.
Thorsten


----------



## E=MC² (11. September 2007)

Ich hab meines Mitte April bekommen, und der hat kein solches Gusset...


----------



## Giant XTC (13. September 2007)

Meins hat auch die Gussets, gekauft im April ´07.

Bis jetzt hält alles, von mir aus habe ich dann halt einen "alten" Rahmen...


----------



## the_duke (21. September 2007)

Hallo

Ich würde mir gerne Online ein Stereo bestellen, bin mir aber mit der Rahmegröße nicht sicher.

Könnt ihr mir bitte mal bei einem M und einem L Rahmen posten wie hoch das Oberrohr (bis zum Boden) bei der Sattelstütze, in der Mitte und beim Steuersatz ist.

DANKE!


----------



## reysor (21. September 2007)

hi! hab mir die woche mein 08er stereo The One bestellt...   liefertermin ist mit anfang oktober angegeben - na mal schauen ob das was wird drückt mir die daumen!!

@the duke: ich bin 1.85 und habs mir in 18" bestellt. ich find das is n guter kompromiss zwischen spielzeug und tourer... und ne stattelstütze gibts ja auch noch 

grüße


----------



## MasifCentralier (21. September 2007)

Hahahaha Oktober hahahaha...
Nach meiner Einschätzung kannst du so im März damit rechnen. Beim H&S bike-discount haben die mir gesagt, dass die One noch nichtmal so wirklich gebaut wird! Das+CUBE= ewiges Warten.


----------



## reysor (21. September 2007)

****. genau sowas wollt ich eigentlich nich hören!!!! man hätte ja auch annehmen können, dass die mal aus ihren fehlern lernen aber dann wenigstens zur frischen saison.. spass is wenn man trotzdem lacht... HEUL!!!! ich hoff trotzdem weiter.

gibts das dämpferschutzblech eigentlich srienmäßig mit dazu oder muss ich das extra kaufen?


----------



## MasifCentralier (21. September 2007)

Jupp, ist dabei


----------



## the_duke (21. September 2007)

@reysor

ich bin auch 1,85 habe aber bei einem 18" Rahmen die Befürchtung das mir die Sattelüberhöhung zu viel wird und ich fürs bergauf fahren dann zu weit hinten sitze.

hast du das 20" auch probiert? ist bei einer Schrittlänge von 91cm noch platz über dem Oberrohr?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Giant XTC (21. September 2007)

Das Dämpferschutzblech ist zwar gratis dabei, es fliegt Dir aber genauso schnell um die Ohren da der Abstand zwischen Schutzblech und Reifen einfach zu gering ist und sobald sich mal ein Steinchen dahin verirrt...

Meins ist auch schon lange weg und ich fahre jetzt ohne, alle Bastellösungen (siehe Fatz) haben mir nicht gefallen und der Dämpfer muss auch so ein bisschen Schmutz aushalten.

Gruß

XTC


----------



## MasifCentralier (21. September 2007)

Das liegt wohl an deiner Rahmengröße. Bei 20" bleibt das wo es hingehört, und wenn du nen NObbi Nic montierst warscheinlich bei allen größen.


----------



## Bond007 (21. September 2007)

the_duke schrieb:


> ich bin auch 1,85 habe aber bei einem 18" Rahmen die Befürchtung das mir die Sattelüberhöhung zu viel wird und ich fürs bergauf fahren dann zu weit hinten sitze.
> 
> hast du das 20" auch probiert? ist bei einer Schrittlänge von 91cm noch platz über dem Oberrohr?



Ich bin *1,86 m* groß und probierte anfangs das 20"er-Stereo aus...war mir *definitiv zu groß* !  Mit dem 18"er paßt´s perfekt!


----------



## reysor (21. September 2007)

the_duke schrieb:


> @reysor
> 
> ich bin auch 1,85 habe aber bei einem 18" Rahmen die Befürchtung das mir die Sattelüberhöhung zu viel wird und ich fürs bergauf fahren dann zu weit hinten sitze.
> 
> hast du das 20" auch probiert? ist bei einer Schrittlänge von 91cm noch platz über dem Oberrohr?



hm ja das 20er hab ich nich probiert aber ich bin bis vor kurzem auch auf dirt rahmen gefahren... hab also nich so viel plan von sattelüberhöhung und so. für mich is das schon groß aber ich bin auch aufm fdt kleinere touren gefahren und das ging auch irgendwie 
will auch weiterhin vorrangig ein spassbike fahren, deswegen tendenziell die kleinere grösse.

nur: was hast du vor? eher moshen bergab und auch mal'n satz über'n hügel oder als erster aufm berg sein?

grüsse

schutzblech: dann wohl doch eher lizard & co.?!


----------



## reysor (21. September 2007)

ach ja - sattelüberhöhung: is das eigentlich ein thema? zum klettern die gabel rein, d.h. mehr sitzwinkel!?! also quasi keine sattelüberhöhung, bzw. zu weit hinterm tretlager?! 
 ich denk mal nich dass das so die rolle spielt bei einer größe unterschied.


----------



## Giant XTC (22. September 2007)

Ich habe übrigens auch das 18er bei 185cm Körpergröße und fahre damit genausoschnell den Ber rauf wie runter.

Meiner Meinung nach die optimale Größe um eine Mischung zwischen Spaß und Speed zu haben.

Gruß

XTC


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## the_duke (22. September 2007)

Wieviel Sattelüberhöhung habt ihr bei 18" und 185 +/- Körpergröße?

Mir ist aufgefallen dass Cube heuer auf der HP und am Umlenker 140mm Federweg angibt.
Haben die da etwas geändert oder ist das nur weil bei den Tests um die 150mm ermittelt wurden und sie daher die Angaben korrigiert haben?


----------



## reysor (22. September 2007)

@xtc: denk ich aber auch.

@duke: du meinst sicher die bike-tests?! keine ahnung wie die das messen u was für geräte die haben.. is mir auf jeden fall auch aufgefallen. könnte das vielleicht auch mit der rahmengröße zu tun haben? ich mein größerer rahmen=größerer Umlenker?! glaub aber die ham auch den 18" getestet - also eher unwahrscheinlich. keine ahnung


----------



## sly-kingston (23. September 2007)

@ the_duke 

ich habe mein 20" stereo anfang august erhalten und bei mir stehn auch schon 140 mm drauf. hab mich auch ein bisschen gewundert! hab aber noch nicht nachgemessen, wie viel maximalen federweg ich habe!


----------



## wildkater (23. September 2007)

So!
Hab mir jetzt auch noch ein 2007er Cube Stereo Louise im Sommerschlussverkauf gesichert...
Hier mein Eindruck nach den ersten 700 Hm:
Bergab ein einziger Traum, auf den Trails super agil, die einzelnen Komponenten erste Klasse! Bin echt begeistert!
Das einzige was mich derzeit noch etwas irritiert ist die Tatsache, dass das Vorderrad bei Steigungen doch relativ bald hochgeht (so bei 15% Steigung, bei wurzeligen/steinigen Auffahrten teilweise sogar noch eher). Ich muss also ganz auf die Sattelspitze rutschen - was ich mit meinem alten Marathon-Hardtail erst bei deutlich steileren Rampen musste. 
Durch meine relativ starke SattelÃ¼berhÃ¶hung ("14" auf der Skala der Syntace SattelstÃ¼tze) ist mein KÃ¶rperschwerpunkt bergauf halt doch sehr weit hinten. Ich glaube ich muss bei starken Steigungen einfach eher aus dem Sattel, um den Schwerpunkt nach vorne zu bekommen. Beim alten Bike wÃ¤re mir da das Hinterrad durchgegangen. Hab heute immerhin meinen "Kriterium"-Hausberg mit Maximum 28% Steigung bezwungen. War in der oben beschriebenen Art und weise sehr mÃ¼hsam...
Ich muss mich wohl erst an die neue Geometrie gewÃ¶hnen  . Was habt ihr diesbezÃ¼glich fÃ¼r Erfahrungen?
Kann man mit VerÃ¤nderungen noch etwas dem frÃ¼hen steigen des Vorderrads gegenwirken (Federweg war natÃ¼rlich schon auf 90mm gestellt)? z. B. am Vorbau?

Was ich aber unbedingt tauschen werde ist der Sattel - fÃ¼r mich nicht zum aushalten (Fizik Nisene - gibts den auch breiter?). Wie passt er Euch?

Aber nochmal: ansonsten ist das Bike ein Traum  - wenn ich meine Alpentouren mache, sind ohnehin kaum lÃ¤ngere Steigungen Ã¼ber 15%, da kann  ich dann die unbequeme Stattelspitze meiden !

Habe Ã¼brigens bei GrÃ¶Ãe 185cm / SchrittlÃ¤nge 88cm / 90 kg das 18" gewÃ¤hlt!

Ãbrigens war auch bei meinem Rad (siehe Beitrag an frÃ¼herer Stelle dieses Threads) kein Schnellspanner an der SattelstÃ¼tze, auch beim ebenfalls vorhandenen Stereo-Topmodell fÃ¼r 3999,-- â¬ nicht - der VerkÃ¤ufer war auch ganz baff - an so was kann man doch nicht wirklich sparen wollen bei Cube??? Naja bekomme jetzt das Teil (natÃ¼rlich kostenlos) nachgeliefert, musste bestellt werden.


----------



## HolgerK (23. September 2007)

Hi,

fahr bei gleicher Größe (aber 15kg weniger ) 20 Zoll mit 5.5 an der Sattelstütze. Vermute mal, dass da der Knackpunkt liegt, du sitzt ja dann doch erheblich weiter hinten. 

Grüße
Holger


----------



## wildkater (23. September 2007)

HolgerK schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> fahr bei gleicher Größe (aber 15kg weniger ) 20 Zoll mit 5.5 an der Sattelstütze. Vermute mal, dass da der Knackpunkt liegt, du sitzt ja dann doch erheblich weiter hinten.
> 
> ...



...kann aber auch an der Schrittlänge liegen...
Ist schon klar, dass das z. T. daran liegt - ab wann kommt Dein Vorderrad denn so ungefähr?

PS: hab mich schon beim Probefahren nicht so wohl auf dem 20" gefühlt, kam mir ziemlich "hoch zu Ross" vor... und trotz der Sattelüberhöhung sitze ich relativ wenig gestreckt auf dem Rad, fühl mich so eigentlich sehr wohl auf dem 18", ist auch sehr "beweglich" 
im Gelände.

PS: meine 15kg mehr sind natürlich ausschließlich Muskeln und Samenstränge ;-)


----------



## Spectrum (23. September 2007)

Servus,
ich fahre ein 20" Stereo, Sattel bei 5 und 187cm Körperhöhe.
Ich muß ja sagen das mein Stereo subjektiv vieeeeeel später an der Front steigt als mein Stevens. Bin hochzufrieden mit dem Bike. 

@ wildkater, ich hab bei ´nem Freund den Fizik mal Probe geritten... ging garnicht... da fahr ich lieber meinen Specialized Avatar. Der ist zwar ein bissl schwerer als andere Sättel aber der is perfekt für mich. Ich hab da echt lange gesucht nach nem passenden Gestühl.
Viele Grüße
Alex


----------



## Dude1979 (24. September 2007)

Soooo ...

Mein 2008er Stereo "The One" soll in 3-4 Wochen geliefert werden. Ich bin gespannt ...

Sehe das Ganze nach dem Drama am Anfang des Jahres aber sehr entspannt, wahrscheinlich werde ich die erste Ausfahrt im tiefsten Schnee machen können


----------



## MatzeH (24. September 2007)

Hallo!

Ich möchte mir ein Stereo zulegen, fahre hauptsächlich Waldwege aber auch Straße. Ist mir da als "Anfänger" ein Stereo zu empfehlen oder ist es doch eher für Trails runterfahren gemacht als für Berg hoch? Oder kann man sagen für den normalen Hobbyfahrer ist es ideal, viel Federweg, keine zu sportliche Sitzposition wie vielleicht beim Sting, sprich man kann alles damit fahren, ein bike für jedes Gelände?

Danke, Gruß Matze!


----------



## Giant XTC (24. September 2007)

Mit "Waldwegen und Straße" könnte das Stereo schon ein bisschen unterfordert sein  

Man sitzt zwar von der Geometrie entspannter im Vergleich zu einem AMS 125, allerdings macht sich dies in Verbindung mit dickeren Reifen, mehr Federweg und somit auch Gewicht nicht positiv in Sachen Bergaufgeschwindigkeit bemerkbar.

Von der Theorie mal abgesehen geht mit dem Stereo aber schon einiges und wenn Du nach einer Probefahrt der Meinung bist das es für Dich passend ist --> KAUFEN, das Stereo ist geil


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## marjue (25. September 2007)

@MatzeH

Das Stereo ist eigentlich ein etwas traillastiger Allrounder. Ich nutze es hauptsächlich für Touren. Wobei der Straßenanteil eher gering ist. Auf der Waldautobahn fühlt sich das Stereo schon recht wohl. Spaßig wird's aber erst wenn die Steine größer werden und die Wurzeln deinen Weg kreuzen. Wenn du dir sicher bist, dass es bei einem hohen Straßenanteil und größtenteils aufgeräumten Waldautobahnen bleibt würde ich dir eher zu einem AMS Pro oder Comp raten. Berge kann man mit dem Stereo auch gut erklimmen aber mit einem leichteren und sportlicheren Rad tut man sich sicher etwas leichter.
Ich habe mich für das Stereo entschieden, weil die Wege in meinem Trainingsgebiet oftmals recht ruppig werden und ich es bergab ganz gerne mal laufen lasse. Auf die 0,x km/h die ich dann Bergauf langsamer bin ist ges..... .
Wenn du aber Reserven haben willst für den Fall dass du die Autobahn mal verlassen möchtest nimm das AMS 125 oder Stereo. Bin dieses Jahr meinen ersten Transalp gefahren und war definitiv nicht langsamer bergauf als andere  mit sportlicheren Fullies in der Gruppe.
Der einzige Nachteil den ich bisher festgestellt habe ist, dass mir bei extremen Steigungen (25%+) schnell das Vorderrad hochkommt. Das liegt daran, dass ich mit meinen 1,84 ein 18" genommen habe. Damit die Beinlänge passt ist der Sattel also schon etwas weiter draußen und hinten und damit auch der Schwerpunkt. Allerdings fällt das Stereo recht groß aus und der 20" Rahmen war mir zu groß. Das haben aber schon viele andere hier auch schon so geschrieben.

Hoffe das hilft dir etwas.


Bye 

Marcus


----------



## wildkater (25. September 2007)

marjue schrieb:


> Damit die Beinlänge passt ist der Sattel also schon etwas weiter draußen und hinten und damit auch der Schwerpunkt.



Was zeigt die Skala bei Dir so an? Bei mir ist der Sattel auch ziemlich weit draussen (14). Rockt aber auch so ganz gut.
Hab mich mittlerweile an die Geo des Bikes ganz gut gewöhnt. Und bergab gehts wie die Feuerwehr


----------



## marjue (25. September 2007)

@wildkater

kannst auch nicht schlafen ?  

ich hab die Sattelstütze bei 11-12. Hab aber den Kopf gedreht, damit ich den Sattel weiter nach hinten bekomme. Damit das Lot zwischen Knie und Pedalachse passt. Vorher hatte ich sonst immer leichte Knieschmerzen. Aber wie du ja selbst sagst gewöhnt man sich daran. Bei extremen Steigungen lehne ich mich dann halt über den Lenker.

bye


----------



## wildkater (25. September 2007)

marjue schrieb:


> kannst auch nicht schlafen ?


...kann vor Aufregung wegen des neuen Bikes nicht schlafen


----------



## Sunset (25. September 2007)

hat denn jemand schon was rausbekommen bzgl. den federwegsangaben? bis 2007 -> 130mm / ab 2008 -> 140mm. meines wissens hat sich ja am rahmen/dämpfer nichts verändert.


----------



## hoerman2201 (25. September 2007)

Sunset schrieb:


> hat denn jemand schon was rausbekommen bzgl. den federwegsangaben? bis 2007 -> 130mm / ab 2008 -> 140mm. meines wissens hat sich ja am rahmen/dämpfer nichts verändert.


 
habe dafür nen extra thread eröffnet. aber auch noch keine antworten drauf.auch hab ich [email protected] ne pn geschrieben, aber auch noch keine antwort :-(


----------



## hoerman2201 (25. September 2007)

guckst du hier : http://mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=300803


----------



## Sunset (25. September 2007)

irgend wie hoffe ich doch an irgend eine veränderung und nicht an den umstand, dass erst eine zeitschrift aufreg den wirklichen federweg erkannt hat.
wäre schon etwas .....


----------



## pseudosportler (25. September 2007)

Mal ne Frage an die etwas kleineren Stereobiker, bin 1,70 klein und habe ne schrittlänge von ca. 77,5 cm, da kommt wohl eh nur ein 16" zum tragen, aber wie sieht es da mit der Schrittfreiheit aus, Händler hat leider keins zum teste da.
Und noch ne Frage an alle wie ist der LRS DT Swiss XRC180 so in dauer Betrieb, da man mit 140mm es ja recht ordentlich krachen lassen kann ist er ja vieleicht der Schwachpunkt, finde auch nicht viel über ihn in Netz, kann man ihn halbwegs mit der DT Onyx/ Mavic 321/ DT Competition vergleichen.

Danke für die Infos, ein hoffentlich bald Stereo fahrender, pseudosportler


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## reysor (25. September 2007)

wegen der grösse kann ich dir nich wirklich weiterhelfen aber weiter vorne im thread is der xrc 180 beschrieben als onyx-Nabe/x 455-Felge. ich find den auch etwas dünn und werd ihn gegen den fritzz-satz oder den hope pro II tauschen (mit ex 5.1d Felge)....

@dude 1979: du auch das "the one"?! das geilste stereo bis jetzt, find ich.... bin mindestens genauso gespannt wie du. hab meins am 17. bestellt und es soll anfang oktober kommen... naja ma gucken, ge?!


----------



## Dude1979 (25. September 2007)

reysor schrieb:


> wegen der grösse kann ich dir nich wirklich weiterhelfen aber weiter vorne im thread is der xrc 180 beschrieben als onyx-Nabe/x 455-Felge. ich find den auch etwas dünn und werd ihn gegen den fritzz-satz oder den hope pro II tauschen (mit ex 5.1d Felge)....
> 
> @dude 1979: du auch das "the one"?! das geilste stereo bis jetzt, find ich.... bin mindestens genauso gespannt wie du. hab meins am 17. bestellt und es soll anfang oktober kommen... naja ma gucken, ge?!



Jaa, ich auch das "The One". Ich denke es hat nen sehr geiles Preis-Leistungs-Verhältnis! Ich wollte eigentlich ne Fox-Gabel haben, allerdings finde ich die RockShox immer geiler solange ich darüber nachdenke. Nen Lockout vom Lenker aus ist schon sehr stylisch ...

Welche Farbe hast du genommen, schwarz oder Milky Orange?

Ich hab vor ca. 2-3 Wochen bestellt, glaube aber nicht an die erste Auskunft, zumal man über die Bremsen bis auf den Prototypen nichts im Inet findet. Hauptsache vor Weihnachten, das würd mir schon fast reichen


----------



## the_duke (26. September 2007)

Ich hab noch immer das Problem mit der Rahmengröße, bei 91cm Schrittlänge sollte es normalerweise ein L sein nicht aber so beim Stereo, andererseit mag ich mir nicht bei jeder kleinen Steigug die Sattelspitze in den Hintern stecken weil ich beim M soweit hinten sitze.  

Weiß jemand wann die 2008er zu den Händlern kommen?
Dann kann ich endlich mal Probesitzen!


----------



## HomerJ (26. September 2007)

@pseudosportler
Bin selber 176cm, mit 78cm langen Beinen und fahre das Stereo K24 in 18", Sattelrohr steht auf 5,5. Schrittfreiheit ist minimal, aber paßt perfekt! 
Die XRC180 Felge ist prima. Hat sich auf meiner Transalp und vielen Singletrails bewährt.
RideOn


----------



## pseudosportler (26. September 2007)

Danke schön an alle  , 
da man hier ja über lange Lieferzeiten schreibt werde ich wohl doch demnächst bestellen, sonst wierd es ja bis Weinachten nix  .
Wierd dann auf jeden fall ein 16", will ja meine Murmeln nicht färben, das kommt erst wieder Ostern.

MfG pseudosportler


----------



## the_duke (26. September 2007)

Hallo

Ich Habe gerade mit einem Händler telefoniert wegen Größe und Lieferzeit.

Er hat mir berichtet die 08 Modell bauen niedriger als die 07, daher sollten sie von der Größe her wieder mit anderen Bikes vergleichbar sein.

Kann die Aussage jemand bestätigen, gibt es vielleicht sogar eine offizielle Aussage zu den Rahmenänderungen der 08 Modelle?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## reysor (26. September 2007)

hi dude(s)!

ich wollt ja eigentlich eher n enduro aber ich will halt auch ma übern rennsteig ballern.. der inselsberg war schon streckenweise mit nem gt xc-fully ne tortur (siehe fotos), da wollt ich nich noch 16 kilo auf der uhr haben. habs mir in schwarz bestellt, weil ich schiss hab dass ich mich an den anderen farben so schnell satt sehe. hab das stereo bei nem händler in milky-green gesehen und es gefiel mir überhaupt gar nich!!! die milky-orange-kombi is zwar schon geiler aber solang man es nich in naturell sieht.......nö.

hey duke, wenn du arge bedenken hast wg größe 18 dann hols dir doch einfach in 20". kann dir aber solang nich vernünftig helfen, bis du endlich mal deinen preferred riding style angibst!wie soll man dich denn da beraten?? was hat denn dein händler zur lieferzeit gesacht?????

greetings, der reys

ps: zu weihnachten gibts aber auch nüsse! 
     ...sehr symphatischer thread!...


----------



## the_duke (26. September 2007)

@reysor:
Ich bin nicht der Bikeparkfahrer, mehr so durch den Wald, aber auch mal einen steinigeren Singletrail runter.
Und wenn ich da mal absteigen muß will ich mir nicht gleich mein bestes Stück am Oberrohr anschlagen.

Ein Händler hat mir geschriebendie Höhe des Oberrohrs vom Boden hat, vorne 93cm, mitte 87 und hinten 83cm, das könnte bei 91cm Schrittlänge schon knapp werden.
Kann die Werte jemand bestätigen?


----------



## reysor (26. September 2007)

die werte beziehen sich auf 20"?? na dann das 18er. vier zentimeter platz is nich grad der wahnsinn, gell?! ich denk ma dass es dir deine eier wert sind mal bei einem anstieg ausm sattel zu gehen wenn's gar net geht mit der überhöhung 
und was kam nun raus mit der lieferzeit?


----------



## the_duke (26. September 2007)

ja 20", mit schuhen wären es dann noch 2-3cm mehr,aber das ungute gefühl bleibt.  
die neuen sollen wie gesagt angeblich nicht mehr so hoch sein.
die sw sollen angeblich september/oktober kommen; sind aber meist für Kunden die vorbestellt haben, die Händler stellen sich er im Frühjahr Bikes nis Geschäft soweit ich das mitbekommen hab.


----------



## Goddi8 (26. September 2007)

Tach Zusammen,

ich fahre bei 176cm und 86cm Schrittlänge ein 18 Zoll und das mit dem Oberrohr klappt auch. Luft ist nicht viel finde ich aber nicht entscheidend.

16" bin ich probegefahren aber da muss der Sattel so weit raus, dass ich zu weit hinten saß (doof bei bergauf) und mir auch beim hintern den Sattel gehen schön die E... angeschlagen hab.

18" ist von der Sitzposition her klasse. Sattelstellung auf 3 und ich komm noch mit dem Fußspitzen auf den Boden. Kleiner würde ich nicht nehmen.

Das Tretlager des Stereo ist halt ziemlich hoch daher muss man mit der Höhe Oberrohr etwas flexibel sein 

Grüße,
Thorsten


----------



## Dude1979 (26. September 2007)

@reysor 

Gebe Dir recht mit der Farbe, schwarz ist klassisch und immer recht schick. Ich wollte mir aber erst das AMS 125 holen und hatte dies live in brown gesehen. Das sah so schweine Geil aus, das ich diese Farbe unbedingt haben wollte. Nun haben Sie diese - vielleicht auch etwas angewandelte Farbe - beim Stereo übernommen, von daher war dies für mich keine Frage ..., wenn du es mal live sehen wirst, kannst du mich vielleiht verstehen


----------



## MasifCentralier (28. September 2007)

wildkater schrieb:


> Was ich aber unbedingt tauschen werde ist der Sattel - für mich nicht zum aushalten (Fizik Nisene - gibts den auch breiter?). Wie passt er Euch?



Der ist echt Hoelle. Sone unergonomische Form hab ich noch nirgendswoanders gesehen.


----------



## dubbel (28. September 2007)

unergonomisch? 
das ist neben dem flite der bequemste sattel, den ich kenne.


----------



## PhilippM (28. September 2007)

hab mit nem stero k24 folgendes Problem:


```

```
http://mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?p=4093471#post4093471

```

```

hoffentlich weiß jemand was!


----------



## RWE (28. September 2007)

@all

Hat jemand eine Info, wo ich die aktuellen Anzugsdrehmomente für das Stereo
bekomme ?

Danke schon mal vorab


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rip74 (29. September 2007)

hallo jungs,

zum sattelproblem wollt ich nur folgendes loswerden:
es kommt immer auf den arsch an, der drauf sitzt !    

gruß


----------



## hoerman2201 (30. September 2007)

RWE schrieb:


> @all
> 
> Hat jemand eine Info, wo ich die aktuellen Anzugsdrehmomente für das Stereo
> bekomme ?
> ...



guckst du hier


----------



## MatzeH (1. Oktober 2007)

So ich hab mir jetzt ein Stereo k18 in milky green bestellt. Find die Farbe super, schwarz war mir doch irgendwie zu langweilig. Mal was anderes.
Mit 9% Rabatt auf den Listenpreis und wer bis zum 10.10. bestellt erhält sein bike laut Cube garantiert bis zum 15.12.07. Hoffentlich!


----------



## reysor (1. Oktober 2007)

hi! na dann auch dir viel spass beim warten...  bei mir läuft der countdown seit heute, doch eigentlich glaub ich's net so richtig nach alldem was man aus den vorjahren so gelesen und gehört hat.....

mit den sätteln kann ich mich nur RIP anschliessen, ich bin zum beispiel eher so der spargel-typ und mir passt der nisene auch - hat er zumindest mal vor 5  jahren - obwohl ich den flite auch ein bissl bequemer find.

bei der farbe kann ich verstehen wenn viele sagen dass schwarz zu langweilig ist aber man kann doch immernoch was mit den komponenten rausholen (weißer LRS, etc.)!! bevor ich dann anfang den rahmen zu tauschen (wie einer weiter vorne im thread, der nach zwei wochen sein milky-green loswerden wollt)...


----------



## Dude1979 (2. Oktober 2007)

15.12. hört sich ja ganz vielversprechend an, ich hoffe aber doch noch auf November! Zugesichert wurde mir Oktober, also in 2 - 2 1/2 Wochen ...

Mal gucken ...


----------



## bushman75 (4. Oktober 2007)

Hey, habe mir Mitte Juli ein Cube Stereo K18 beim HÃ¤ndler gekauft. Warte seitdem auf die Nachlieferung meines Syntace Schnellspanners (bin damit wohl nicht allein). Wie sieht es aus? Ist bei irgendjemand das Teil schon geliefert worden? Bei Cube hatte man mir via Phone etwas von Ende August gesagt. Jetzt haben wir Oktober und ich bin immer noch am runter/raufschrauben - das nervt. Habe aber auch keinen Bock mir das Teil fÃ¼r knapp 30 â¬ selber zu besorgen.


----------



## sly-kingston (4. Oktober 2007)

hey buschman,

ging mir genauso, mich hat die schrauberei auch genervt! seit montag habe ich nun meinen syntace schnellspanner dran (geliefert wurde mein stereo am 06.08.07)! 

der ist sogar mit einer schraube gegen verdrehen gesichert, aber deswegen musste er leider in die "andere richtung" montiert werden... (der verschluss zeigt also nicht in richtung lenker, sondern nach hinten richtung hinterreifen)! gefällt mir optisch nicht ganz so gut, aber dafür bleibt er auch dort wo er hin soll! 


greets 
Andi


----------



## HolgerK (4. Oktober 2007)

sly-kingston schrieb:


> hey buschman,
> 
> ging mir genauso, mich hat die schrauberei auch genervt! seit montag habe ich nun meinen syntace schnellspanner dran (geliefert wurde mein stereo am 06.08.07)!
> 
> ...



Hi,

wieso drehen?
Der wird ganz normal herum montiert und wenn man möchte, wird vorne ein Loch für die Schraube in den Rahmen gebohrt. 

Grüße
Holger


----------



## sly-kingston (4. Oktober 2007)

> Der wird ganz normal herum montiert und wenn man möchte, wird vorne ein Loch für die Schraube in den Rahmen gebohrt.




wie jetzt, ein loch in den rahmen bohren? der rahmen hat doch dafür extra eine ausbuchtung auf der hinterseite (in richtung hinterreifen) ?!

ich mach morgen, wenn ich zeit habe, mal ein bild davon, so ist es einfach schwer zu erklären...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HolgerK (4. Oktober 2007)

Hi,

die Ausbuchtung ist ja dafür da, dass man das Roht überhaupt klemmen kann.

Auf der Homepage von Syntace findest du auch die genaue Montageanleitung (und Bohranleitung ). Ist ganz gut gemacht, ist für jedes Produkt eine Anleitung hinterlegt.

Grüße
Holger


----------



## bushman75 (5. Oktober 2007)

Hey Andi,

hast Du Dir das Teil jetzt selbst gekauft oder hat Dir Dein Händler gesagt, dass das Teil jetzt eingetroffen ist? Wäre nicht schlecht zu wissen, dann würde ich nämlich auch noch mal bei meinem Händler anklopfen, da Cube dann ja die Ware anscheinend doch noch raushaut.


----------



## wildkater (5. Oktober 2007)

...hab mein Bike seit 2 Wochen, der fehlende Schnellspanner wurde damals von mir bemängelt und gleich nachbestellt. Ist heute noch nicht da (hab grad beim Händler angerufen).  

Was is`n das für Problem? Hat CUBE jetzt sogar bei Schnellspannern Lieferprobleme??? Das Bike stand nämlich (zusammen mit anderen Stereos) bereits ohne Schnellspanner im Shop, wurde also scheinbar schon so von CUBE geliefert...

Das mit'm Inbus rumfuchteln im Wald spar ich mir. Komme auch so hinter den Sattel - aber das Feeling ist halt nicht mit einem abgesenkten Sattel vergleichbar und ausßerdem nervts.


----------



## bushman75 (5. Oktober 2007)

@wildkater

...hinter den Sattel zu kommen geht immer, entscheidet ist, dass mann sich dann nichts aufhaut


----------



## Bierkiste (5. Oktober 2007)

wildkater schrieb:


> ...hab mein Bike seit 2 Wochen, der fehlende Schnellspanner wurde damals von mir bemängelt und gleich nachbestellt. Ist heute noch nicht da (hab grad beim Händler angerufen).
> 
> Was is`n das für Problem? Hat CUBE jetzt sogar bei Schnellspannern Lieferprobleme??? Das Bike stand nämlich (zusammen mit anderen Stereos) bereits ohne Schnellspanner im Shop, wurde also scheinbar schon so von CUBE geliefert...



Müßte das nicht dann eher ein (Liefer)Problem von Syntace sein?


----------



## bushman75 (5. Oktober 2007)

wohl kaum, denn bei syntace ist das Teil im Shop lieferbar!

siehe http://www.syntace.de/index.cfm?pid=9&pk=1252


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bierkiste (5. Oktober 2007)

bushman75 schrieb:


> wohl kaum, denn bei syntace ist das Teil im Shop lieferbar!
> 
> siehe http://www.syntace.de/index.cfm?pid=9&pk=1252



Mag sein, aber

a) ist die lustige Ampel verläßlicher als z.B hibike?

b) welche Menge ist verfügbar (1, 10, 100, etc)? Denke nicht, daß cube nur 10 Stück / Lieferung einkauft..

Bestell doch mal tausend, und teile uns den von syntace mitgeteilten Liefertermin mit  


Sascha


----------



## sly-kingston (5. Oktober 2007)

@ bushman: 
ich habe mich bei übergabe über den fehlenden schnellspanner beschwert: ausrede vom händler war die carbon-sattelstütze! anschließend nochmal telefonisch nachgehakt, dann wollte er mal rücksprache mit cube halten! laut meinem händler wurden die meisten stereos vorerst ohne schnellspanner ausgeliefert, und wie bei mir nachgereicht! 

@ HolgerK:
du hast mir einen schönen schrecken eingejagt, dachte wirklich mein händler hat mir da ein loch in den rahmen gebohrt! also, hab aber nochmals nachgeschaut: die schraub passt perfekt in die ausbuchtung an der hinterseite! so kann nichts verrutschen und es muss kein loch in den rahmen gebohrt werden! die optik leidet zwar etwas, aber immer noch besser als ein loch im rahmen (auch wenn das kleine loch nichts ausmachen sollte)

greets 
Andi


----------



## wildkater (5. Oktober 2007)

bushman75 schrieb:


> @wildkater
> 
> ...hinter den Sattel zu kommen geht immer, entscheidet ist, dass mann sich dann nichts aufhaut


 ...deswegen nervts mich ja so


----------



## reysor (5. Oktober 2007)

heftig! ihr fahrt euer bike ohne schnellspanner nur weil das teure syntace-teil nich am bike war????  da würd ich mir ja echt lieber so'n billig-ding dran machen und dann warten bis das tolle vom händler bzw. cube kommt! außerdem würd ich meinen händler solange belatschern bis er mir so'n ding umsonst dranbaut bis das von cube geliefert wird. alles andere geht ja gar nich.... tststsss, sorry jungs...


----------



## r19andre (5. Oktober 2007)

tja, das ist ja das Problem, finde mal nen anderen mit einer 38er Klemmschelle ;-)

Andre


----------



## frogbite (6. Oktober 2007)

Moin, Moin

1. Zum Thema Schnellspanner:
Habe letztes Jahr schon mal recherchiert: Der Schlitz des Schnellspanners sollte nach Meinung einiger Hersteller immer auf der Seite sein, auf der auch der Schlitz des Sattelrohres ist (siehe auch Montageanleitung von Syntace). Ansonsten wirken wohl die Hauptklemmkräfte der Sattelklemme auf die Seite des Sattelrohres, die nicht für das Zusammendrücken ausgelegt ist. Dies wiederum soll nicht gut für das Material sein, weder für die Carbonstütze noch für das Sattelrohr.
Soweit die Theorie. Ob eine "verdrehte" Sattelklemme (also beim Cube, wenn der Spannhebel nach hinten zeigt) sich auch praktisch negativ auswirkt, weiß ich nicht.
Ich habe gemäß Syntace-Anleitung ein kleines Loch (vorne) in das Sattelrohr gebohrt und die Klemme fixiert. Ging prima, insbesondere, da in der SuperLock schon das entsprechende Gewinde war (wobei man aufpassen muss, dieses beim Bohren nicht zu beschädigen).

2. Anderes Thema: Druckpunktverstellung Louise:
Bei der 07 Louise am Stereo soll die Druckpunktverstellung (mittels der "kleinen  roten Rädchen") nachrüstbar sein:
- goat des überhaupt, hot des scho oaner ausprobiert?
- wos für´n Aufwand is des?
- wos koastets?
- bringt´s wos?

So, bin biken,
Euer F.B.


----------



## wildkater (6. Oktober 2007)

r19andre schrieb:


> tja, das ist ja das Problem, finde mal nen anderen mit einer 38er Klemmschelle ;-)
> 
> Andre


 

@reysor: 
daran, eine Übergangslösung zu finden, haben bestimmt schon mehrere hier im Forum gedacht...


----------



## FRANZZ (7. Oktober 2007)

@ frogbite,

zum 2. Thema: vergiss das "rote Rädchen".

Am Bremshebel ist ein Gummipfropfen........... dahinter ist eine Schraube, 2,5er Imbus.......... 

Gruß

da FRANZZ


----------



## HolgerK (7. Oktober 2007)

FRANZZ schrieb:


> @ frogbite,
> 
> zum 2. Thema: vergiss das "rote Rädchen".
> 
> ...



Das ist aber nicht der Druckpunkt, sondern die Einstellung der Griffweite.

Grüße
Holger


----------



## bushman75 (8. Oktober 2007)

Schnellspanner:

Cube hat mir soeben via Mail verbindlich zugesichert, dass sie das Teil noch diese Woche an die Händler verschicken werden!

Dann schaun wir mal....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## aleus (8. Oktober 2007)

Hallo,
habe mich durch alle 44 Seiten durchgelesen und bin jetzt auch richtig heiÃ auf ein Stereo. ZufÃ¤llig hat der HÃ¤ndler um die Ecke folgendes Angebot

07er Rahmen 20" (GrÃ¶Ãe passt gut)
08er Komponenten:
   ORO K18
   Manitou Minute Platinum IT
   Fox RP23
   XT (hinten Shaddow)
   XT vorne (auch am Lenker)
   XT Kurbel
DT Swiss XCR 180
Syntace Carbon P6
   Fi'zi:k Nisene (kÃ¶nnte aber ohne Aufpreis auch den mir bequemeren Aliante Delta haben)
   +
Shimano SH-MT51
-----------------------
  1750â¬

Kaufen?

Danke fÃ¼r eure Meinungen


----------



## hoerman2201 (8. Oktober 2007)

sehr guter kurs, dafür würde ich es sofort kaufen 

kommst du aus hameln ?


----------



## aleus (8. Oktober 2007)

nein aus bayreuth...gibt hier in der Nähe einige Shops..Cube-Zentrale ist ja auch nicht weit von hier


----------



## MasifCentralier (9. Oktober 2007)

Ich würde aber keinen Fizik nehmen.
Wenn das schon die neue Minute ist, ist das Rad sicher der Hammer.


----------



## Bierkiste (9. Oktober 2007)

Was ist an der 08er Minute anders als an der 07er?


Sascha


----------



## MasifCentralier (9. Oktober 2007)

Sie wird wieder in den USA gebaut um die Qualitätsmängel der letzten Jahre auszuschließen. Außerdem finde ich dass sie noch besser aussieht.


----------



## Route66 (9. Oktober 2007)

Hallo,

mal ne kurze Zwischenfrage: welche Vorbaulänge liefert Cube denn standardmässig beim Stereo in 18" aus?
Das sollte ja der Syntace Superforce sein, den es lt. Syntace-Site nur in 90, 105, 120, ... mm gibt.
Kann mal jemand kurz nachmessen? 
Danke.

Gruss
Marko


----------



## E=MC² (9. Oktober 2007)

Außerdem soll sie ziemlich leicht sein, angeblich...


----------



## Matze. (9. Oktober 2007)

aleus schrieb:


> Hallo,
> habe mich durch alle 44 Seiten durchgelesen und bin jetzt auch richtig heiß auf ein Stereo. Zufällig hat der Händler um die Ecke folgendes Angebot
> 
> 07er Rahmen 20" (Größe passt gut)
> ...





Bist du sicher, dass du es für diesen Preis bekommst  das wäre der Hammer    da kannst du die ganzen Versender gleich mal vergessen!
Klarer Kaufbefehl!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hoerman2201 (9. Oktober 2007)

Route66 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> mal ne kurze Zwischenfrage: welche Vorbaulänge liefert Cube denn standardmässig beim Stereo in 18" aus?
> Das sollte ja der Syntace Superforce sein, den es lt. Syntace-Site nur in 90, 105, 120, ... mm gibt.
> ...



bei meinem 18 ner ist es ein 90mm vorbau


----------



## hoerman2201 (9. Oktober 2007)

Matze. schrieb:


> Bist du sicher, dass du es für diesen Preis bekommst  das wäre der Hammer    da kannst du die ganzen Versender gleich mal vergessen!
> Klarer Kaufbefehl!



schau mal unter www.fun-corner.de

da gibt´s die auch für das geld .

mfg 

sören


----------



## MasifCentralier (9. Oktober 2007)

Ich hätt sie auf jeden Fall voll gerne.

Mein Vorbau bei 20" ist 105 lang.


----------



## frogbite (9. Oktober 2007)

Route66 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> mal ne kurze Zwischenfrage: welche Vorbaulänge liefert Cube denn standardmässig beim Stereo in 18" aus?
> Das sollte ja der Syntace Superforce sein, den es lt. Syntace-Site nur in 90, 105, 120, ... mm gibt.
> ...



Mein Stereo kam ab Werk mit einem Syntace F 139 -Vorbau mit 120 mm; auf Reklamation habe ich dann den Superforce mit 105 mm von meinem Händler bekommen, den er von einem anderen Stereo abgebaut hat. Standard müsste der 105 mm mit 6 Grad Neigung sein.

F.B.

PS Für die Druckpunkt-Nachrüstung der Louise interessiert sich keiner??


----------



## Bierkiste (9. Oktober 2007)

MasifCentralier schrieb:


> Sie wird wieder in den USA gebaut um die Qualitätsmängel der letzten Jahre auszuschließen. Außerdem finde ich dass sie noch besser aussieht.



Ob Montageland USA jetzt Qualitätsmängel behebt oder nicht sei mal dahingestellt, leichter klingt gut, könnte bei einer AM-Gabel aber evtl in die falsche Richtung gehen.

Hast du einen Link zu nem Bild? Habe auf answerproducts nur die "alten" gefunden..


Sascha


----------



## MasifCentralier (9. Oktober 2007)

k.A. Ich hab sie nur inner Bike gesehen und was drüber gelesen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hoerman2201 (9. Oktober 2007)

frogbite schrieb:


> . Standard müsste der 105 mm mit 6 Grad Neigung sein.
> 
> F.B.


 
falsch . standard ist bei 

18" -  90 mm
20" - 105 mm


----------



## wildkater (10. Oktober 2007)

frogbite schrieb:


> PS Für die Druckpunkt-Nachrüstung der Louise interessiert sich keiner??


Doch, ich - irgendwelche Infos?


----------



## aleus (10. Oktober 2007)

MasifCentralier schrieb:


> Ich würde aber keinen Fizik nehmen.
> Wenn das schon die neue Minute ist, ist das Rad sicher der Hammer.



Die Minute wird noch die 2007er sein. Das 2008er Modell konnte ich bisher nicht finden. Jedenfalls sieht sie so aus wie die auf der Homepage beworbene.

Habe mir das Rad inzwische gekrallt. Bis Freitag ist es dann einsatzbereit, nur ich leider nicht: Handgelenk kaputt...


----------



## DERHIRSCH (10. Oktober 2007)

hi, war vorher bei nem guten cube händler in augsburg: der hat mich auch promt erst mit nem ams pro und dann mit nem stereo in milky green um die häuserblocks scheppern lassen... der unterschied war wie tag und nacht! ich bin voll fürs stereo. allerdings verlangt er auch für die k24 version 2300. jetz wollt ich fragen was ihr so bei euren händlern rausgehaut habt. ist das ein guter preis für ein gutes fahrrad? gibt es was zu bemängeln? er hat mir angeboten mir ne luise für den gleichen preis hinzuschrauben... ist das beim stereo sinnvoll? mfg


----------



## messias (10. Oktober 2007)

2300 für ein 2008er Stereo K24? Kaufen! Listenpreis ist 2999...


----------



## RWE (10. Oktober 2007)

KAUFEN ! ! ! ! Ich würd mir noch die Louise krallen

Viel Spaß damit


----------



## DERHIRSCH (11. Oktober 2007)

der Händler meinte dass bei der louise die gefahr erhöht wird über den lenker abzusteigen?!? und dass die k24(mal richtig eingefahren) ne richtig geile bremse is... was isn der unterschied zwischen dem 07 und 08er modell? hab völlig vergessen zu fragen welches zum verkauf steht. gglaube aber dass es sich um ein 08er handelt Ganz wichtige frage: Shimano oder Sram


----------



## BolbyM (11. Oktober 2007)

Die Louise ist 'ne sehr geile Bremse und ich würde sie der K24 vorziehen - aber nur, weil ich Magura geil finde. Aber Du würdest mit 'ner K24 genauso über den Lenker 'nen Abflug machen, wie es Dir mir einer Louise passieren kann.


----------



## E=MC² (11. Oktober 2007)

Tolle Begründung...


----------



## MasifCentralier (11. Oktober 2007)

Beide Bremsen sind sehr gut, trotzdem würde ich die 2008er Louise vorziehen. 
Welches Modelljahr das ist kannst du an der Gabel sehen. Wenn es eine Manitou ist, ist es 2007. Bei ner Fox 2008. 
Für das 2007er wär der Preis annehmbar, beim 2008er der absolute Hammer.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## aleus (11. Oktober 2007)

Hätte eine Frage zur Manitou Minute Platinum:
gibt es da 2 Versionen? eine mit SPV und eine mit TCP? Cube schreibt TCP im Katalog, ansterproducts.com nur SPV? kennt einer den Unterschied?

aleus


----------



## MasifCentralier (11. Oktober 2007)

Gibt keinen. Spv ist generell die Plattformtechnik bei Manitou, und Tpc ist die Version mit 5 Stufen in dieser Gabel.


----------



## aleus (12. Oktober 2007)

MasifCentralier schrieb:


> Gibt keinen. Spv ist generell die Plattformtechnik bei Manitou, und Tpc ist die Version mit 5 Stufen in dieser Gabel.



Damit magst du recht haben, aber der Kopf des rechten Federbeins ist dennoch unterschiedlich: Mit SPV gibts ein Ventil, mit TCP ein Drehrad...?!


----------



## BolbyM (12. Oktober 2007)

E=MC² schrieb:


> Tolle Begründung...



Was passt Dir daran nicht? Die K24 ist eine gute Bremse und die Louise ist es auch. Wenn man ihm irgendwozu rät, dann kann man nur noch persönliche Vorlieben ins Spiel bringen - oder bist Du beide Bremsen gefahren und kannst sagen, welche objektiv die beste ist??


----------



## MasifCentralier (12. Oktober 2007)

Bei dem TPC ist das auch Luftdruck, nur dass man den nicht mit einer Dämpferpumpe beliebig verändern kann.


----------



## aleus (12. Oktober 2007)

MasifCentralier schrieb:


> Bei dem TPC ist das auch Luftdruck, nur dass man den nicht mit einer Dämpferpumpe beliebig verändern kann.



Ist mir vielleicht auch lieber so, ist bequem, schnell und wirksam  - dafür vielleicht nicht so individuell einstellbar.
Ich habe aber eher den eindruck, als ob Öl durch ein ventil strömt, denn wenn man den lockout fast ganz schließt, hört man ein schmatziges Geräusch.


----------



## MasifCentralier (12. Oktober 2007)

Da könntest du Recht und ich übelst daneben gelegen haben. Hab da wohl irgendwo was falsches aufgeschnappt, hab grad in meinem Handbuch nachgelesen, und es ist wohl irgendeine Druckstufenregelung.


----------



## the_duke (12. Oktober 2007)

Sagt mal um wieviel bekommt man "echte" 2008er Stereos so z.B. das K18

Listenpreis 2199.- wie weit lassen sich die Händler da runterhandeln?
(Ich hoffe man darf diese Fragen im Forum stellen)


----------



## wildkater (13. Oktober 2007)

hoerman2201 schrieb:


> hai andreas, foto folgt bei gelegenheit
> habe bei mir den letzten doppelhalter wo die züge am rohr mit befestigt sind, entfernt . andernfalls hätte es bei mir auch nicht geklappt. den halter hab ich durch einen kabelbinder ersetzt.
> 
> v.g.
> sören



Hallo hoerman2201! 
Hast Du schon ein Foto gemacht? ...habe ähnliche "Probleme". Hast Du die Halterung für die Pumpe *auf* den Zügen oder *drunter* verlegt? Meine LP-Halterung hat eine gewisse Wölbung, die sich direkt an das Rahmenrohr anpasst --> dann müssten aber die Züge darüber verlegt werden --> das gibt wiederum Probs mit der Flaschenhalterung bzw. sieht blöd aus bzw. könnte eventuell Auswirkungen auf die Funktionsfähigkeit der Züge haben, da Sie nicht mehr gerade verlaufen! 
Hast Du trotzdem längere Schrauben verwendet?
Warum hast Du nur einen der Doppelhalter entfernt, man befestigt doch an 2 Punkten, d. h. man müsste 2 Doppelhalter durch Kabelbinder ersetzen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FRANZZ (13. Oktober 2007)

@ E=MC(hoch) 2

Recht hast!!!!!!!!!!!

Gruß

da FRANZZ


----------



## DERHIRSCH (14. Oktober 2007)

Hi, 
Ich hab jetz vorher meinem Händler ne mail geschrieben und ihm gesagt dass er mir ne genaue Aufstellung der verbauten Teile zusenden soll. wenn diese angekommen ist, dann werde ich sie euch hier reinstellen


----------



## cwc2000 (14. Oktober 2007)

Allgemeine Frage:
bin bisher nur hardtail tour gefahren.habe nun ein stereo für "richtige" trails. dazwischen aber auch mal strasse. da sitzt man schon recht aufrecht, oder ? altes rad 18 zoll, stereo 18 zoll. Will nicht sagen, das ist aufm stereo schon fast hollandrand-höhe  aber schon ungewohnt bequem, weil federgabel ja höher steht und beim aufsitzen es hinten natürlich auch runtergeht. überlege schon, ob ich auf einen anderen vorbau + lenker mit weniger kröpfung umsteige, um altes renn-feeling zu haben oder würdet ihr abraten ?
anyway: was wäre denn gut für vorbau + lenker. Hätte an syntace vro system gedacht, damit ich variable bin.
zweite frage: habe nicht das gefühl beim pop lock der relevation würde sich auch nur irgendetwas ändern... was muss ich denn einstellen und was kann ich erwarten ?


----------



## E=MC² (14. Oktober 2007)

Zum Lenker u. Vorbau: Ein Lenker mit geringerer Kröpfung in Verbindung mit einem längeren Vorbau verschlechtern das Handling etwas.

Zur Gabel: Du hast bei deiner Gabel auf dem rechten Gabelholm ein blaues Einstellschräubchen wo du bei aktiviertem PopLoc das Losbrechmoment einstellen kannst. Probier halt einfach mal aus, ob du dein Problem so lösen kannst.


----------



## MasifCentralier (14. Oktober 2007)

Du kannst den Vorbau auch einfach umdrehen.


----------



## Datonate (14. Oktober 2007)

Hallo zusammen,

kann mir jemand sagen, ob der Rahmen des Stereo 2007 eleoxiert, gepulvert oder normal lackiert ist?

Gruß Dato


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## E=MC² (14. Oktober 2007)

Welcher Rahmen?
Es ist aber eigentlich ersichtlich, wie sich das bei den verschiedenen Farbvarianten verhält.
Der schwarze ist eloxiert, MilkyGreen ist gepulvert, titan ist auch eloxiert.


----------



## fatz (15. Oktober 2007)

cwc2000 schrieb:


> Will nicht sagen, das ist aufm stereo schon fast hollandrand-höhe  aber schon ungewohnt bequem, weil federgabel ja höher steht und beim aufsitzen es hinten natürlich auch runtergeht. überlege schon, ob ich auf einen anderen vorbau + lenker mit weniger kröpfung umsteige, um altes renn-feeling zu haben oder würdet ihr abraten ?


wenn du "richtige" trails faehrts kann's vorn nicht hoch genug sein  
versuch doch einfach mal die gabel abzusenken.......
meine fox hat links so nen blauen knopf, wenn ich da dreh, geht's bis zu 40mm runter. da 
kriegst auf ebener strasse schon fast ueberschlagsgefuehle.


----------



## Datonate (15. Oktober 2007)

Habt ihr an eurem Stereo schon irgendwelche Schandflecke oder Einschläge, so in Dellenform etc.?


----------



## E=MC² (15. Oktober 2007)

Du stellst vielleicht Fragen...


----------



## hoerman2201 (15. Oktober 2007)

nein, 

zum glück noch nicht. 
nur am hinterbau an beiden enden blanke stellen von den bikeschuhen (abrieb)


----------



## E=MC² (15. Oktober 2007)

Also doch: Mein Stereo hat auch noch keine wirklichen Schadstellen. Am Unterrohr sind ein paar Kratzer, die von Steinschlag auf Schotterwegen resultieren. Dem hab ich allerdings mit Rahmenschutzfolie entgegengewirkt.
Hast du nen Schaden?


----------



## Datonate (16. Oktober 2007)

Ja leider. Am Oberrohr. Mein Stereo ist umgefallen...


----------



## Adelegg-Biker (16. Oktober 2007)

Kleine Delle am Unterrohr. Nicht schön, aber auch nicht weiter schlimm.


----------



## Datonate (16. Oktober 2007)

@Adelegg:

Wie hastn dir die reingefahren?


----------



## Adelegg-Biker (17. Oktober 2007)

Weiß nicht wie es zu der Delle gekommen ist. Ein Kumpel von mir hat sie bemerkt, nachdem ich das Rad ein paar Tage hatte. 
War vermutlich schon so ausgeliefert worden, war nämlich an der Stelle an der die Sattelstütze beim Transport festgemacht war.
Hab's reklamiert und dann ein Teamtrikot von Cube bekommen. Find ich ok.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bushman75 (17. Oktober 2007)

Nur kurzer Nachtrag: Habe inzwischen meinen Schnellspanner für die Sattelstütze erhalten. Cube hat also nachgeliefert!

bzgl. Schrammen/Dellen: Es empfihelt sich in jedem Fall einen Kettenstrebenschutz dranzumachen. War seltsamerweise (trotz guter Werbeträger) serienmäßig nicht mit dabei


----------



## DERHIRSCH (18. Oktober 2007)

Hallo, wie vor kurzem berichtet hab ich meinem Händler ne mail geschrieben:

das grüne ist mit manitou gabel sram x9 u .formula k 24.......... vk 2499.-(- winter %)!!!!!!!! das schwarze mit rock shox gabel revala. formula k 18 shimano xt mavic laufrader....vk 2199.- (- winter % ) !!!!!!!!  beide sind 07er mod.

das grüne, wie ers so schön nennt könnte ich für 2300 haben und ne kostenlose louise wäre auch drin und ich denke eher nicht dass er trotz winter - % noch weiter runter geht oder?
ist technisch irgendetwas am 2007er, sodass man davon abrät?
kann man hier sowas wie ne abstimmung machen? (kaufen / nicht kaufen) 
Bitte helft mir!!!


----------



## RWE (18. Oktober 2007)

Wenn dir Milky Green gefällt und Dir meine Meinung wichtig ist würde ich
incl. Louise den Händler noch auf 2.200 drücken und erbarmungslos zuschlagen


----------



## MasifCentralier (18. Oktober 2007)

Ich stimme zu.


----------



## DERHIRSCH (18. Oktober 2007)

sagen wirs so... mir gefällt das grün... aber sonst... passt die preis/leistung und hat man mit dem 2007er n zuverlässiges hochwertiges fahrrad?


----------



## MasifCentralier (18. Oktober 2007)

Lies doch hier einfach mal ein bisschen. Die meisten hier haben ja das 2007er.
Ich habe das K24 und kann nicht klagen. Auch die Manitou-Gabel find ich gut, vor allem die Absenkung. Weitaus besser als die Revelation, die man cm für cm runterschrauben muss.


----------



## Giant XTC (18. Oktober 2007)

Ich zum Beispiel mag auch die Revelation sehr gerne! Runterschrauben auch während der Fahrt ist kein Problem und ausserdem finde ich die Gabel an sich sehr gut was die Performance betrifft.

Die Formular Bremsen sind auch sehr fein, auch wenn man hier im Forum schon von ein paar problemem gelesen hat. Ich hatte noch keine (auf Holz klopf)!

Die Unterschiede zwischen den ´07er und ´08er Rahmen sind eher marginal so dass man eigentlich nicht mehr Geld ausgeben muss bloß um einen ´08er Rahmen zu haben.

XTC


----------



## E=MC² (18. Oktober 2007)

Ich mag die Revelation auch gerne, das U-Turn nervt mich allerdings ziemlich.


----------



## DERHIRSCH (22. Oktober 2007)

Also ist auch die 07er version sehr zu empfehlen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## timson1000 (22. Oktober 2007)

jop


----------



## DERHIRSCH (22. Oktober 2007)

ich spiele mit dem Gedanken mir das schwarze anzuschaffen... wegen shimano... sind da sonst eher teile drin die nicht so zu empfehlen sind? wie gesagt ich könnte kostenfrei die louise haben...  oder ist sram doch eher besser, bzw bei den anderen eingebauten teilen vertretbar? das grün sieht natürlich auch geil aus... ich kann ja mal anfragen wie viel es kosten würde ins grüne shimano statt sram... wie oben beschrieben.. wir sind bei den 07er modellen


----------



## MasifCentralier (22. Oktober 2007)

Warum solltest du Shimano haben wollen?


----------



## fatz (23. Oktober 2007)

@hirsch:
fahr sram auf meinem 06er stereo und bin restlos begeistert. funzt definitiv besser als die
shimpanso xt auf meinem hardtail. die 08er xt shadow soll aber jetzt besser geworden sein.


----------



## reysor (24. Oktober 2007)

neues vom cube-händler: hab grad mal angerufen wo mein für mitte oktober datiertes stereo "one" bleibt - nur so interessenhalber.... und was sagte mein händler?: "in zehn tagen ist es da!" wenn das stimmt leg ich auf den stapel geldscheine noch ne schachtel pralinen mit drauf!!!!


----------



## Datonate (24. Oktober 2007)

Ich trenne mich von meinem Stereo 07 und ersetze es durch ein Scott Ransom 20


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## E=MC² (24. Oktober 2007)

Komplettbike?


----------



## Datonate (24. Oktober 2007)

- 20er Rahmen Größe M
- meine XT Parts vom Stereo
- Stahlflex
- dt 5.1 Felgen + Naben
- vorne + hinten Steckachse
- Lyric 2 Step Air 160mm

*Freu


----------



## MasifCentralier (24. Oktober 2007)

@Datonate
Wieso machst du denn so was? Nimm doch einfach 3kgmehr Gepäck auf deine Touren mit, wenn du Ransom feeling haben willst


----------



## Datonate (24. Oktober 2007)

Ich möchte einfach mehr Federweg haben. Mir gefällt die Geometrie vom Ransom auch mehr. 

Das Stereo ist ein absolut super Bike für Leute, die gern Touren fahren. Die gern gleichermaßen Bergauf und Bergab kommen möchten und scharfe single Trails fahren. 

Ich bin mit dem Stereo "Freeride" gefahren. Das ging auch top. Aber in Passagen, wo es "Downhilliger" wird, sind 130mm einfach zu wenig. Das Autolock hat auch gestört.

Wir crousen auch oft mal durch die Stadt bis zu unseren Trails und da sind viele kleine mauern, Bänke und Treppen dabei. Das geht mit dem Stereo auch, fühlt sich aber nicht so gut an. Aus meiner Sicht.

Ich bin mit dem Ransom eines Kollegen gefahren und musste sagen *BOOOAHR .

130mm sind mir persönlich zu wenig und 180/ 210 zuviel. 160 vorn und 165 hinten sind das Maß.

Dazu kommt der Equilizer. Das ist ein Dämpfer, der Hammer. Ich freu mich.

Aber ich werd das Stereo auch vermissen, geb ich offen zu. Aber ich steh mehr auf das Freerider/ Enduro.

Mein Bruder fährt jetzt schon das FRITZZ und ich bin neidisch, auch noch ein Grund für das Ransom 

Lilebe Grüße


----------



## reysor (25. Oktober 2007)

kann ich aber auch verstehn... das stereo is halt auch irgendwie ein kompromiss-bike, aber immerhin ein sehr gutes. bei dir is ahlt das ding dass leute mit denen du fährst die maschinen haben und du mit nem allmountain hinterhergurkst.. das ging mir damals auch so bis ich mir dann das fdt geholt hab, am ende war mir das dann wiederum zu heavy. berge waren damit echt ne tortur! mit den neuen enduros wird es dir aber sicher nicht so gehen (wünsch es dir nicht), das ransom find ich auch sehr geil


----------



## Datonate (25. Oktober 2007)

Ich danke dir .

Mein Kollege fährt selbst das Ransom 30 und ich muss sagen, respekt. Da wo wir mit dem Stereo bequem hoch sind, ist er ebenfalls hochgekommen. Ok, nicht bequem aber es ging. Allerdings hat er eine 160mm Fox mit Stahlfeder. Die kannste nicht travlen.

Ich habe die Lyrik 2 Step Air drin und die geht auf 115mm runter zu drücken. Da sollte das kein Problem sein. 

Und mal ehrlich, der Equalizer is doch der Hammer 

mfg Dato


----------



## Giant XTC (25. Oktober 2007)

Dann hoffen wir nur mal dass das 2 - Step auch in der Gabel bleibt und nicht irgendwann auf dem Trail liegt...

Entsprechende Berichte mit 2 - Step Problemen gibt es hier ja genug.


----------



## Datonate (25. Oktober 2007)

Da mach ich mich nicht heiß. Denn wenn das "2-Step" wirklich mal auf dem Trail liegen sollte, geht die Gabel zurück und fertig. Auch wenn der Rahmen die Biege macht, geht der Rahmen zurück ...

Ein Forum ist ja zum gegenseitigen aufheizen immer gut. Da hat einer mal ein negatives Erlebnis gehabt und schon ist die ganze Firma ********...

Ich bin optimistisch, wird schon gut gehen. Immerhin fahren ja genug Pros die Lyrik. Garantie gibts ja auch noch und von daher .

Bei dem FRITZZ gabs ja auch Probleme mit der Anlenkung... Die Schrauben haben geschliffen... die betreoffenden Personen haben auch Ersatz bekommen und siehe da, die Sonne scheint wieder .


----------



## wildkater (26. Oktober 2007)

Anmerkung zum Thema Sattelstützen-Schnellspanner:

Das ursprünglich bei der Auslieferung fehlende Teil wurde von CUBE diese Woche an meinen Händler geschickt - nach über 4 Wochen Wartezeit kann ich nun im Gelände auch ohne Inbus meinen Sattel versenken 

Trotzdem: wenn ich nicht beim Kauf (auch dank den anderen betroffenen Forummitgliedern) drauf geachtet hätte, wäre ein kostenloser Ersatz vielleicht schwieriger gewesen. Ist schon dreist von CUBE, relativ teure BIKES einfach ohne Schnellspanner zu liefern. Vor allem für den vorgesehenen Einsatzbereich, ts ts ts


----------



## Giant XTC (26. Oktober 2007)

Datonate schrieb:


> Da mach ich mich nicht heiß. Denn wenn das "2-Step" wirklich mal auf dem Trail liegen sollte, geht die Gabel zurück und fertig..



Schon ok, ich wollte Dich Stereo Abtrünnigen nur ein bisschen ärgern  

Das sehr viele die Lyrik fahren ist logischerweise die Anzahl der Fehlermeldungen auch höher als bei einer nicht so verbreiteten Gabel.

Kannst ja mal ein Bild ins Stereo Forum stellen wenn Dein neues Bike einsatzbereits ist.

Gruß

XTC


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## reysor (26. Oktober 2007)

das bild würd ich auch gern mal sehen!! wird sicher ne hammerkarre... hoffentlich geht mir das dann nich wieder so, dass mir das stereo nich mehr reicht - aber ich hab dann zum glück auch das "heavyduty-modell" mit pike, the one und stabilem LRS. aber ich denk das wird schon 

wünsch dir auf jeden fall viel spass mit dem neuen wann bekommst du es??


----------



## Datonate (26. Oktober 2007)

@Giant XTC: Ich stell gern mal Bilder rein. Will nur nicht angeschimpft werden, weil ich jetzt kein Stereo mehr fahre und hier von Scott rede .

Ich habe gerade mitbekommen, dass es auch Centerlock- Aufnahmen sein werden...

@reysor: Heute geht men Stereo weg und kommenden Donnerstag hole ich das Ransom ab.

Gruß Dato


----------



## Cube.Team.Biker (26. Oktober 2007)

Hallo zusammen,

Ich bin Umsteiger vom Harttail Cube Team auf ein 2007er Stereo.
Mein Händler hat noch eins in Titan im Laden stehen das ich heute Probegefahren bin  . 
Als Fully-Neuling hat mich die schräge Sattelstütze irritiert, naja war ein wenig ungewohnt, aber vom Fahren her    .

Nun hat das Bike eine Manitou Minute Gabel drin mit Absenkung vom Lenker. Find ich ja wirklich super aber taugt das was???

Das Bike ist in der K24 Ausstattung und würde 2149,- kosten.
Ist das ein guter Preis wo man bei der Austattung (vor allem Gabel)zuschlagen kann?

Danke schon mal für die Antwort
Gruß
Marcus


----------



## HomerJ (27. Oktober 2007)

Hallo Marcus,
ich fahre selber seit April das '07er K24 Stereo in 18". Die Minute ist klasse! Besonders die Absenkung vom Lenker macht beim klettern richtig Laune. Kein absteigen oder anhalten notwendig um das Ding einzufahren. 
Zum ausfahren muß man die Gabel ordentlich entlasten, oder anhalten. Das macht aber nix weil ich zum DH auch den Sattel reinschiebe. Dazu muß ich sowieso stehen!
Preis? Hört sich fair an!
Zuschlagen, und dann viel Spaß auf den Trails! 
HomerJ


----------



## Cube.Team.Biker (27. Oktober 2007)

Hi

habe heut das Stereo gekauf und gleich mitgenommen. mit ein wenig Verhandlungsgeschick habe ich es jetzt für 2049,- Euro bekommen in K24 und titanfarben.
Daheim angekommen habe ich gleich das Unterrohr und alle Stellen wo kabel und Züge scheuern können mit durchsichtiger Steinschlagschutzfolie abgeklebt. Ein paar Meter durfte ich heute auch noch machen, aber ich freu mich schon riesig auf die morgigen Singletrails.
Gruß
Marcus


----------



## reysor (27. Oktober 2007)

hach, du glücklicher!!! *seufz*


----------



## Polldi (28. Oktober 2007)

*Bremsscheiben*:
Schon irgendwer was vom geänderten Bremsscheiben-Design gehört, die Formula als rausbringt, weil die Wellenform der jetzigen zum "Rubbeln" v.a. vorne führt? 

Bin völlig entnervt von der Oro K18 und dem ätzenden Rubbeln vorn... 

Wenn ich Cube richtig verstanden habe, soll es aus dem Grund zu einer Überarbeitung der Scheiben gekommen sein. Soll mich zur Reklamation an den Händler wenden.

Hat das schon wer gemacht ???


----------



## Giant XTC (28. Oktober 2007)

Auf der Formular Homepage ist aber nur der Rückruf erwöhnt. Von geänderten Scheiben habe ich nichts gelesen.

Meinen Händler konnte ich diesbezüglich noch nicht interviewen, an Neuigkeiten bin ich aber sehr interessiert damit ich das Rubbeln entgültig abschalten kann.

Gruß

XTC


----------



## Polldi (29. Oktober 2007)

Auf der HP steht auch nix. Kam als direkt Mail-Antwort auf konkrete Nachfrage.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Polldi (29. Oktober 2007)

Gibts 'ne detaillierte Erläuterung zum Patentstreß ?


----------



## karatekatadvd (29. Oktober 2007)

Hi,

habe das Stereo K24 und muss derzeit bei Nässe leider feststellen das die Vorderbremse mächtig am quietschen ist, Hinterbremse komischerweise nicht.

Was kann man dagegen tun?

cu


----------



## E=MC² (29. Oktober 2007)

Nicht bremsen!


----------



## Cube.Team.Biker (29. Oktober 2007)

Hallo

Habe auch die K24 am Stereo und die K18 am Team,
beide quitschen bei nassen und kalten Bremmscheiben. Dies führt auch zu einem gewissen Maß an Bremskraftverlust. Also immer die Bremse ein wenig auf Temparatur halten (bei Singletrails eh kein Problem) dann quitscht auch nix mehr. Ist aber bei der Avid Jucy und der Hayes Nine genauso.
Gruß
Marcus


----------



## karatekatadvd (29. Oktober 2007)

Hmmm, auch nicht das wahre. Eigentlich sollen die bremsen und keinen Lärm machen. Ich schätze das beste wäre wenn die Bremsscheiben geschlitzt wären, so wie manche Bremsscheiben am Auto, das sollte diesen "Film" der das quietschen verursacht unterbrechen.
Gibt es sowas für MTB`s? Wenn ja, wo?

Oder hilft die altbewährte Kupferpaste auf dem Rücken des Bremsbelages gegen quietschen? Funzt bei Autos ja auch.

cu


----------



## hoerman2201 (29. Oktober 2007)

fatz schrieb:


> den ganzen sch... gab's mit der juicy 7 auch schon. swissstop belaege und ruhe is....
> die form der scheiben hatte da genau 0.0 einfluss.
> wenn die was ohne wellen rausbringen, dann eher, weil sie mit magura patentstress haben.



hallo fatz , merkst du was  ?

jedes jahr dasselbe, egal welche bremse an unseren stereo´s verbaut ist .
letztes jahr meckern wir über die juicy , heuer über die oro . 
ich habe seitdem ich die swissstop-beläge fahre keinerlei probleme mehr mit rubbeln, quietschen und co. 

v.g. hoerman


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fatz (30. Oktober 2007)

mit swissstop funzt die juicy bei mir auch prima, nur was mich nervt sind die spreizfedern, da 
die schleifen, lange bevor der belag runter ist. zz. fahr ich deshalb vorn ohne. klappert
ein bissl und streift hin und wieder aber geht problemlos.
was mich an swissstop ankotzt ist der unverschaemte preis.

zum patentstress: magura hat scheint's ein patent auf die wellen. mehr weiss ich aber auch 
nicht. kannst ja mal auf der webseite des europaeischen patentamts danach suchen, wenn 
du genaueres wissen willst.

von kupferpaste wuerd ich die finger lassen. da hast schnell mal die belaege versaut.
das zeug darf nur hinten drauf. wenn du's auf die bremsseite kriegst ist der belag im a...

uebrigens: qui*e*tschen schreibt man mit i*e*


----------



## Polldi (30. Oktober 2007)

Fasse zusammen: Entweder laß' ich mich vom rubbeln zu Tode nerven oder von irgendwelchen Federn der Swissstop-Beläge?? Na doll...


----------



## DERHIRSCH (30. Oktober 2007)

Fahre jetzt dann warscheinlich wieder zu meinem händler... soll ich eher vom preis etwas herunterhandeln oder gibt es zubehör das ziemlich praktisch wäre?


----------



## Datonate (1. November 2007)

@Giant XTC: wie versprochen die Bilder. Ich bin aber grad erst rein, daher steht das Bike noch im Flur. Wenn doch noch mal schönes Wetter wird, mach ich mal im ganzen ein Bild.





viele Grüße Dato


----------



## E=MC² (1. November 2007)

Ist die Länge der Sattelstütze nicht recht gefährlich für den Dämpfer?


----------



## Datonate (1. November 2007)

Nein, der Dämpfer geht nach unten hin weg. Ich dachte auch erst, ich seh nicht richtig, als mein Kollege mit seinem Ransom 30 und der niedrigen Sattelsütze mir entgegengesprungen kam. Aber das Geile an dem Teil ist, dass es eben NICHT aufsitzt.


----------



## Spectrum (1. November 2007)

@ Datonate

Ähhmmmm BIKE POINT? 
Kommst Du aus dem Dresdener Raum?
Mein Stereo ist auch vom BP 

Schickes Rad, viel Spaß damit...

VG
Alex


----------



## Datonate (1. November 2007)

Ich komm aus der Nähe, ja .


----------



## hoerman2201 (1. November 2007)

was hat denn das scott an federweg ?


----------



## Datonate (1. November 2007)

Vorn 160mm RockShox 2 StepAir und Hinten 165mm equalizer.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lugggas (2. November 2007)

Was wiegt denn eig. der Rahmen vom Stereo ohne dämpfer?
hab nix gefunden


----------



## Polldi (2. November 2007)

In welcher Rahmengröße ?


----------



## Polldi (2. November 2007)

Rahmen 18'' 3,03kg und Dämpfer 205gr


----------



## lugggas (3. November 2007)

Danke für deine Antwort  

3,03 kg ohne Dämpfer, oder?

Wisst ihr, ob die Gewichtsangaben stimmen, bzw. ob die mit oder ohne Pedale sind?
12,2 kilo für das Stereo K24 bei dem Rahmengewicht kommt mit eig. ziemlich wenig vor!?!


----------



## Dude1979 (3. November 2007)

Halloo ...

Hat jetzt eigentlich schon irgendwer sein Stereo 2008 geliefert bekommen?

Wenn ja, welches Modell?

Mittlerweile ist schon November und ich habe keine Lust mehr meinen Händler zu nerven ...

Es ist ja nich so, als würde ich bei dem Wetter fahren, aber angucken reicht mir fürs Erste ...


----------



## CopyMaster (3. November 2007)

Dude1979 schrieb:


> Es ist ja nich so, als würde ich bei dem Wetter fahren, aber angucken reicht mir fürs Erste ...



Wie viel besser solls denn noch werden??


----------



## Dude1979 (3. November 2007)

Naja, 3 Tage Dauerregen bei uns ..., es kann nur besser werden...


----------



## butch Reynolds (3. November 2007)

Dude1979 schrieb:


> Halloo ...
> 
> Hat jetzt eigentlich schon irgendwer sein Stereo 2008 geliefert bekommen?
> 
> ...



 Ja, ich hab meins schon! Ein K24!

Gruß

b. R.


----------



## the_duke (3. November 2007)

Also wenn ich denke, mein Scott Strike hatte mit guter Ausstattung und einem Rahmengewicht von 1800g in Summe 11,8 kg wird das Stereo die 12,2 nicht packen.

Ich rechne bei meinem K18 in 20" mit Pedalen mit 13,3kg, hat jemand von reale Werte für das Bike?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MasifCentralier (3. November 2007)

Ich finde die Angaben auch sehr unrealistisch, wenn ich mir angucke, was DurchschnittsAluHardtails mit CC-mäßigeren Ausstattungen wiegen (~11,5 kg) in 20" und die haben die Hälfte des Rahmengewichts. Ich denke 13kg für das K24 werdens schon sein.


----------



## snooze (4. November 2007)

the_duke schrieb:


> Also wenn ich denke, mein Scott Strike hatte mit guter Ausstattung und einem Rahmengewicht von 1800g in Summe 11,8 kg wird das Stereo die 12,2 nicht packen.
> 
> Ich rechne bei meinem K18 in 20" mit Pedalen mit 13,3kg, hat jemand von reale Werte für das Bike?



Hab Gestern ein Stereo K18 2007 erworben, wiegt mit schweren Standard-Bärentatzen 13,84kg.
Alles andere würde mich auch wundern.
Ach so, der verbaute LRS weicht von der Serie ab, Mavic Crossride statt XRC 180, kenne den Gewichtsunterscheid aber nicht, die Mavics wiegen so um die 1900 gr.

Gruß


----------



## flori828 (4. November 2007)

@dude

Die Signatur würd ich an deiner Stelle ändern??   

-> Es ist ja nich so, als würde ich bei dem Wetter fahren, aber angucken reicht mir fürs Erste ...

-> Lieber nass auf dem Trail als trocken auf der Couch! 

Gruß


----------



## Polldi (4. November 2007)

@luggas: solltest berücksichtigen, ob du morgens nüchtern vorm frühstück fährst oder nachmittags nach evtl. fettem kuchen     
sorry jungs, im groben interessiert gewicht, aber kriegsentscheidend isses doch nu wirklich nicht, solange es sich in solchem bereich abspielt, oder


----------



## the_duke (5. November 2007)

@snooze:

Da war ich mit meinen 13,3kg mit XT Klickpedalen, knapp dran.

Anscheinend hab ich den einzigen Händler erwischt der noch kein K18 bekommen hat.  

Das mit den Laufrädern gefällt mir nicht, wenn ich DT Swiss kaufe will ich sie auch haben  
Vom Gewicht her wird nicht viel Unterschied sein, nur was man so hört sind DT Swiss stabiler als Mavic


----------



## snooze (5. November 2007)

Ja, gut geschätzt. 
Mit ein bißchen Schrauberrei dürften die 13.3 auch zu erreichen sein, der Fizik Sattel z.B. ist ja bleischwer.

Ich würde DT auch den Vorzug geben, meins war halt so ne Sonder Händler Edition und so günstig, daß mir der Mavic LRS egal war, gibt ja noch schlimmeres. 
Außerdem hab ich noch nen Satzt XR4.1d im Keller, da könnte man ja mal versucht sein sowas an ein AM zu schrauben...
Ich hör schon die Kritiker...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fatz (6. November 2007)

snooze schrieb:


> Außerdem hab ich noch nen Satzt XR4.1d im Keller, da könnte man ja mal versucht sein sowas an ein AM zu schrauben...
> Ich hör schon die Kritiker...


wenn du das rad so faehrst wie es gedacht ist, kannst du das vergessen. ausser du wiegst
nicht viel. meine freundin faehrt welche aufm stereo und das geht ganz gut, allerdings ist
die recht leicht und laesst nicht so krachen. mein 4.1er satz verstaubt grad im eck, da ich
mir mit dem nicht so richtig aufm trail trau. schade drum....


----------



## reysor (6. November 2007)

duke, du bist nicht der einzige der noch kein rad abbekommen hat... nur bei mir haperts an der bremse hat mein händler heut gesagt. diesmal liegt der termin bei ende nächster woche... 

die 4.1 würd ich auch nicht für AM nehmen, ich werd dann die 5.1er fahren, aber ich geb zu 2x100g weniger rotierende masse ist sehr verlockend


----------



## Giant XTC (6. November 2007)

@Datonate

Das Ransom ist für Deinen Zweck bestimmt das bessere Gefährt. Warum Kompromisse machen wenn es doch das passende gibt!

Wo bist Du denn damit inzwischen schon überall gewesen? Und kommt man damit auch noch nen Berg rauf?

Aber eins muss ich trotzdem sagen:

So schön wie ein Stereo ist es einfach nicht


----------



## snooze (6. November 2007)

reysor schrieb:


> duke, du bist nicht der einzige der noch kein rad abbekommen hat... nur bei mir haperts an der bremse hat mein händler heut gesagt. diesmal liegt der termin bei ende nächster woche...
> 
> die 4.1 würd ich auch nicht für AM nehmen, ich werd dann die 5.1er fahren, aber ich geb zu 2x100g weniger rotierende masse ist sehr verlockend



die 5.1 wären auch mein Wunsch LRS.
Mal sehen, vielleicht find ich ja jemand der tauscht


----------



## reysor (8. November 2007)

welche naben willst du denn dran haben? ich bin jetzt bei den pro2 von hope gelandet... wird dann eher was richtung enduro bei mir bin ja mal gespannt wie's rockt wenn ich dann endlich unterm a**** hab.


----------



## snooze (10. November 2007)

reysor schrieb:


> welche naben willst du denn dran haben? ich bin jetzt bei den pro2 von hope gelandet... wird dann eher was richtung enduro bei mir bin ja mal gespannt wie's rockt wenn ich dann endlich unterm a**** hab.



hab ich mir noch nicht richtig überlegt, mal sehen das wird sich bestimmt übers Angebot regeln.
viel spaß beim ausprobieren


----------



## Route66 (13. November 2007)

Hi,



Spectrum schrieb:


> FSA Orbit... der war beim Rahmenkit dabei.
> VG Alex


kann mir bitte jemand mal ein Detailbild vom originalen Steuersatz (FSA Orbit Z1.5R) des Stereos in eingebautem Zustand posten? Also oberer und unterer Teil incl. Steuerrohr!
Ich hatte mir das Rahmenset geholt, weiss nun aber nicht genau wo ich diesen kleinen Dichtring einbauen soll. Vermutlich kommt der ja oben zwischen die silbrige Lagerschale im Rahmen und den oberen schwarzen "Konus" vom Steuersatz. 

Dann ist da noch so eine flache schwarze Scheibe dabei. Sieht aus wie die obere Abschlusskappe vom Steuersatz nur ohne den hohen Konus. Brauche ich die nur wenn ich den hohen Konus oben nicht verbauen möchte?  

Ich hoffe ihr könnt mir da etwas weiterhelfen. Evtl. hat ja jemand ne Explosionszeichnung oder sowas.
Bei FSA auf der Website habe ich nichts gefunden, ist aber auch nur so ein animierter Flash-Mist  

Grüsse
Marko

PS: Ich hoffe ich habe Euch nicht zu sehr verwirrt...


----------



## schlupp (13. November 2007)

Also die Ringe kommen in der Tat in den Spalt zwischen Lagerschalge und Konus. 
Die flache Scheibe kommt unter den konischen Spacer.

Hoffe ich konnte helfen.


LG
Schlupp


----------



## peickl (14. November 2007)

Hallo Leute 

alle die auf ihr 2008 Stereo warten auch noch länger waarten müssen habe heute die aktuelle Lieferliste von Cube bekommen darin steht das einige Räder in der 50 Woche vormontiert werden aber wegen Megalieferschwierigkeiten von Shimano erst in der 14Woche 2008 ausgeliefert werden. Schwacher trost aber ich muss selbst auf das Rad warten, ich erde es in Milky Green und K24 nehmen. Ich hoffe ich konnte helfen.

Mfg Michael


----------



## messias (15. November 2007)

KW14 2008???  
Das ist ja wohl hoffentlich n Scherz! Was sind denn das für Shimano-Teile, die da nicht geliefert werden können. Und welche Räder sind betroffen?
Shimano ist ja überall dran.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Muehi (15. November 2007)

Hm, wenn das wahr ist, dann müsste eigentlich neben Cube auch noch andere Hersteller betroffen sein. Wäre ganz schön heftig, vor April keine neuen Bikes... Dabei hatte mein Händler letzte Woche angeblich schon ein Stereo 2008 im Laden stehen. 

Was für ne Lieferliste ist das denn und wie kommt man an die?


----------



## flyingstereo (15. November 2007)

KW 14 ist bei Neubestellung!
Jetzt schon bestellte sollten eher kommen...


----------



## wildkater (15. November 2007)

messias schrieb:


> KW14 2008???
> Das ist ja wohl hoffentlich n Scherz! Was sind denn das für Shimano-Teile, die da nicht geliefert werden können. Und welche Räder sind betroffen?
> Shimano ist ja überall dran.



CUBE testet angeblich ALLE zugelieferten Teile (und das sind ja wohl alle) selbst nochmal - ist grundsätzlich begrüßenswert, hat aber erheblichen Einfluß auf den Terminkalender... 
So wurde es mir gesagt - kann auch ein Gerücht sein...

*Beispiel 2007:* Sattelstützenschnellspanner - irgendwann wurden die Bikes halt mit einem Spanner zum schrauben ausgeliefert, Wochen später dann die zugehörigen "Originalen" von Syntace nachgeliefert.


----------



## flyingstereo (15. November 2007)

Ja angeblich werden sogar die Scheiben auf Rundlauf geprüft...  

Wers glaubt kommt auch in Himmel oder so ähnlich!


----------



## wildkater (16. November 2007)

flyingstereo schrieb:


> Ja angeblich werden sogar die Scheiben auf Rundlauf geprüft...
> 
> Wers glaubt kommt auch in Himmel oder so ähnlich!



Keine Ahnung - ich sagte ja "angeblich"...
So wurde es meinem Händler (wiederum angeblich) von der CUBE-Führung mitgeteilt - nachdem dieser extremst sauer um Stellungnahme bat, warum er die 25 bestellten BIKES nach Monaten des Wartens und Kundenvertröstens nicht geliefert bekam.  
Viele in diesem Forum kennen das Problem!


----------



## peickl (17. November 2007)

Hallo @all
auf die frage ob man auf die Liste einsehen kann: wenn du cube händler bist ja - private nein
@stereo cube: da hast du recht ist nur für die nachoder bestellungen, abe selbst die aus der vororder dauern noch etwas.
Das mit den Firmeneigenen tests stimmt auch da werden Stichproben aus den Containern genommen und sollte da ein prob auftretten werden die Räder erstmal gesperrt wegen der sicherheit, find ich auch gut so.

Mfg Michael


----------



## peickl (17. November 2007)

sorry sollte @flyingstereo heisen weis nicht wie ich auf stereo cube gekommen bin, ich hoffe du nimmst mir das nicht krumm.


----------



## peickl (17. November 2007)

messias schrieb:


> KW14 2008???
> Das ist ja wohl hoffentlich n Scherz! Was sind denn das für Shimano-Teile, die da nicht geliefert werden können. Und welche Räder sind betroffen?
> Shimano ist ja überall dran.



Laut Aussendienstler ist was verlorengegangen bei der Shimanolieferung für Cube. Kann leider auch nur das Berichten was ich gesagt bekomme.


----------



## rene1973 (19. November 2007)

Hallo,

interessier mich auch für ein Cube Stereo, möchte es aber vorher zu mindestens mal in natura sehen und probesitzen. Weis hier jemand wo ich einen Händler finde, der eines zur Vorführung hat.

Komm aus Vorarlberg (Österreich), hier hat aber was ich bis jetzt weis kein Händler dieses zur Ansicht.  

Wenn jemand einen Händler weis wo Umgebungsmässig um Lindau bis max. München liegt und eines zur Ansicht hat, wäre das super. 

danke
Jürgen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Muehi (20. November 2007)

Hi,

nen Händler nicht ganz in meiner Nähe hätte noch nen Stereo für mich, Modelljahr 2007, 20", schwarz. 
Ausstattung scheint nen kleiner Misch vom Katalog zu sein, Gabel ne Fox Talas X, Bremsen K24 und Schaltung etc. SRAM. Also irgendwas zwischen K24 und Julie. 

Preis wäre 2100. Was meint ihr, zuschlagen? 

Bin mir etwas unsicher bei Talas X, die Suche hat mir kaum weitergeholfen, außer dass die normale Talas teilweise sensibler ist. 

Wie verhält sich die Talas X zum Beispiel bei nem Schotterweg? Sind ja nur immer recht kleine Stöße von unten, macht da die Gabel trotzdem auf? Oder holpert sie mehr drüber? 
Vielleicht kann ja einer von euch bissl was zu der Gabel berichten?

Danke schonmal.


----------



## messias (20. November 2007)

Was für Laufräder sind denn drauf?
Der Rest der Ausstattung klingt tatsächlich sehr anständig für den Preis.

Die Talas X bin ich noch nicht gefahren, dafür aber die F100 X. Ich muss dazu sagen, dass die Gabel nicht optimal auf mich abgestimmt war (Bike von meinem Bruder), es war ein Tick zuviel Luft drauf. 
Aber auch unabhängig davon meine ich schon, dass man das verzögerte Ansprechen von Terralogic spüren konnte.
Bei sehr kleinen Stößen hat sichs fast wie eine Starrgabel angefühlt, bei mittlerem und groben Gelände dann aber butterweich.
Dafür aber eben auch null Wippen im Wiegetritt.

Passt meiner Meinung nach ganz gut zum Stereo, dass ja auch eher für knackigere Trails gebaut ist und nicht um irgendwelche Autobahnbrückenasphaltdehnfugen rauszufiltern. Von daher wärs für mich eine gute Wahl.
Wenn du aber wirklich jeden kleinen Kiesel geschluckt haben willst, dann ist die X wahrscheinlich nix für dich.


----------



## engel-freak (20. November 2007)

Preislich find ich das genial   Das ist ja praktisch die K24 Ausstattung (K24, SRAM) die eigentlich schon bei 2499 lag und dazu noch die teurere Gabel der Louise Ausstattung. Da würd ich für 2100 sofort zugreifen. Meine Frau fährt übrigens die TalasX und ist sehr zufrieden damit. Zugreifen  

Gruß vom engel-freak


----------



## Muehi (20. November 2007)

Laufräder sind die DT XRC180. Sicherlich nen möglicher Schwachpunkt, allerdings zieht der Händler die Laufräder alle noch mal mit nem Tensiometer nach, sollten also ordentlich eingespeicht sein. 

Zwecks X oder nicht: 
Werde morgen nochmal mit dem Händler telefonieren, zwecks Probefahrt nachfragen und evtl. auch über nen Wechsel zu ner RLC o.ä. reden. 

Und wenns ich mir recht überlege... Selbst ne Talas X wird wohl besser ansprechen als mein "alte" Marzocchi  

Vielen Dank schonmal für die Hilfe, weitere Kommentare sind aber trotzdem willkommen.


----------



## Muehi (22. November 2007)

So, Stereo ist meins . Konnte mich beim Händler bei ner Probefahrt von der Gabel nochmal überzeugen, macht auf der "leichtesten" Einstellung schon bei Kopfsteinpflaster auf. Danach gabs keinen Hinderungsgrund mehr. 

Hab jetzt erstmal den Dämpferschutz montiert. Dabei ist mir auch aufgefallen, dass das Hinterrad verdammt schwer raus und rein geht. Bei meinem Bulls geht das alles viel einfacher. 
Ist das normal, mein Hinterbau zu schmal, die Nabe zu groß, oder bin ich der Fehler?  
Sattelstütze geht auch recht schwer raus. Schnellspanner war aber offen, ich schließ mich hier ausnahmsweise als Ursache aus *hust*

Ne andere Frage, bin grade dabei die üblichen Scheuerstellen der Züge und Bremsleitungen abzukleben. 

Die hintere Bremsleitung und Schaltzug verlaufen bei mir direkt an der Schweißnaht von der Befestigung der Umlenkhebel am eigentlich Rahmen. Habt ihr diese Stellen auch abgeklebt? 
Oder lieber solche Schützer wie von Jagwire drauf?

Nicht dass ich mir noch diesen schönen schwarzen Rahmen versauer


----------



## reysor (23. November 2007)

glückwunsch erstmal


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Muehi (23. November 2007)

Danke, 

hoffentlich hat sich die Sparerei gelohnt  

Hab allerdings soeben festgestellt, dass meine Dämpferpumpe inkompatibel zum RP23 ist. Beim Aufschrauben geht sofort die Hälfe der Luft raus, beim Abschrauben die nächste Hälfe. Liegt wahrscheinlich am Winkeladapter aufm Dämpfer, der Pinökel sitzt etwas außermittig, dadurch öffnet die Pumpe wahrscheinlich zu früh und - pffff. 
Beim Händler gings Aufpumpen jedenfalls noch, aber ich wollte ja umbedingt rumspielen.  

Also morgen noch in aller Panik nen Adapter besorgen - oder ne andere Dämpferpumpe. 

Muß jetzt allerdings meinem Bett etwas mehr Aufmerksamkeit widmen, auch wenns schwer fällt.


----------



## hoerman2201 (24. November 2007)

http://fun-corner.de/index.php?cat=WG000009&product=A001422

für den fall der fälle, das einer nicht mehr warten möchte


----------



## jiri (27. November 2007)

Hallo zusammen,

ich interessiere mich auch für das Stereo, bin aber unsicher, ob das Rad nicht völlig überdimensioniert für mich ist.
Kurze Vorgeschichte....

In der frühen Teeniezeit bin ich ziemlich viel mit dem billig Mountainbike aus dem Baumarkt durch den Wald gefahren. Dann hatte ich nen Trekkingrad und bin danach einige Jahre gar kein Rad gefahren.
2005 habe ich mir ein Cube Nature Crossbike gekauft...dachte da irgendwie, das Konzept von so nem Crossbike wäre toll. Für die Straße war es ok, aber für den Wald schon Keks.
Das Nature wurde mir dann vor ca. einem Monat geklaut und da ich ein neues Rad haben möchte, mit dem Crossrad aber nicht mehr so zufrieden war, bin ich auf das Thema Mountainbike gekommen.
Erst sollte es ein Hardtail werden, Preisgrenze 800Euro. Dann hab ich mich ein wenig eingelesen, dann lag die Preisgrenze bei 1000Euro.
Nun bin ich auf das Thema Fully gestossen, aber bin mir gar nicht so sicher, ob ich denn eins brauche.
Würde gern ein wenig aufrechter sitzen, mag die sportlich überstreckte Sitzposition nicht so gern. 
So bin ich dann auf das Stereo gekommen, auch wenn das eigentlich völlig außerhalb meiner Preisliga spielt.
Hab immer mal ein Zipperlein mit dem Rücken (Bürojob und ständig verspannter Rücken) und dachte halt, das man auf dem Stereo irgendwie bequemer sitzt und das die Federung hinten sicher auch nicht verkehrt ist.

Einsatzzweck werden hauptsächlich Waldwege sein, ab und an gehts aber sicher auch mal ins "Gelände". Bin allerdings kein Heizer der mit 50km/h die Schotterwege runterbügelt, dafür mach ich mir viel zu sehr ins Hemd 

Hatte in der E-Bucht auch ein paar AMS LTD unter Beobachtung, die für 1100-1200Euro weggegangen sind.
Ich will nur nicht das "Falsche" kaufen und mich hinterher ärgern  

Was würdet ihr mir raten? Erst mal was günstigeres nehmen oder zum Stereo greifen? 
Muß dazu sagen, das ich um die 100Kg wiege. Die Federgabel an meinem Crossrad war imho völlig überfordert und schwammig, deswegen hatte ich sie meißt per Lockout festgestellt. Bin seit dem günstigen Federelementen gegenüber nicht so aufgeschlossen 
Aber vielleicht sehe ich das ja auch alles falsch!?

Grüße
Frank


----------



## ren` (27. November 2007)

Nimm das Stereo. Schon deinem Rücken zu liebe . Die Gabel und Dämpfer kannst ja entsprechend aufpumpen bzw. bei der Gabel die Stahlfeder wechseln. Würde dir aber empfehlen, dein Bike beim Händler zu kaufen. Bei Ebay kannst du immermal Probleme haben ... Rahmennummer, keine Garantie und solche Sachen.


----------



## MasifCentralier (27. November 2007)

Hi,
für deine Zwecke reicht auch ein Fully mit ganz wenig Federweg, so wie z.B ein Scalpel von Cannondale. Da das aber Neu fast unbezahlbar ist halte ich ein Radon, Stevens oder Cube im 100mm Bereich für sehr gut zu dir passend.


----------



## jiri (27. November 2007)

MasifCentralier schrieb:


> Hi,
> für deine Zwecke reicht auch ein Fully mit ganz wenig Federweg, so wie z.B ein Scalpel von Cannondale. Da das aber Neu fast unbezahlbar ist halte ich ein Radon, Stevens oder Cube im 100mm Bereich für sehr gut zu dir passend.



Das ich nicht so viel Federweg brauche, habe ich mir fast gedacht. Aber wie sieht es mit der Sitzposition auf den Fullys aus? Wie gesagt sieht mir das Stereo so aus, als würde man ein wenig aufrechter sitzen, vielleicht täuscht das aber auch. Werde morgen mal zu nem Händler fahren und probe sitzen, falls der was passendes da hat und ich es zeitlich schaffe.


----------



## reysor (27. November 2007)

ach ja: übrigens hab ich mein stereo am freitag bekommen    eine echte empfehlung an alle (jiri), die das bike in die nähere auswahl ziehen!!!


----------



## MasifCentralier (27. November 2007)

Um aufrecht zu sitzen, kann es auch ein Race Rahmen sein, wenn du dann den Sattel nach vorne schiebst, nen kurzen und gekröpften Vorbau dranbaust und wenn du zwischen 2 Größen stehst, den kleineren nimmst dann klappt das schon.


----------



## engel-freak (27. November 2007)

Wenn er den Rahmen zu klein nimmt, sitzt er nicht aufrechter, sondern hat ne starke Sattelüberhöhung und dann auf Dauer Rückenschmerzen. Also ich kam auch vom Cube Nature zum Stereo, hab auch Rückenprobleme, wiege über 100kg und wollte auch eher etwas aufrechter sitzen. Ich hatte zuerst ein Sting in der engeren Wahl, da war mir die Sitzposition aber zu gestreckt bzw. zu weit hinten. Das Stereo ist für mich mit meinen 2m und 110kg ideal   Ich fahre es seit Mai und hatte auf knapp 2000km keinerlei Rückenprobleme aber ne Menge Spass   Ich kanns nur empfehlen und von faulen Kompromissen abraten  
Hier nochmal ein Link, der vor wenigen Tagen schon mal gepostet wurde. Der Preis ist ganz interessant  

http://fun-corner.de/index.php?cat=WG000009&product=A001422

Gruß vom engel-freak


----------



## Muehi (28. November 2007)

Hi,

140mm rundum kÃ¶nnten fÃ¼r "nur Waldwege" doch etwas viel sein. Wobei man andererseits nie genug Federweg haben kann . 

Wirklich hilfreich ist da nur ne Probefahrt. 
War danach hin und weg vom Stereo und konnt mich nicht mehr halten, und auch wenn das Rad mit normalen Waldwegen unterfordert sein mag, es funktioniert auch dort peferkt. 
Sitzposition ist fÃ¼r mich wesentlich komfortabler als auf meinem Bulls Hardtail, und mit auf 90mm abgesenkter Gabel ( Talas X ) kaum weniger sprintstark. 


Btw: Mein Problem mit dem DÃ¤mpfer und der DÃ¤mpferpumpe konnte ich mit nem Reset AirPort lÃ¶sen - auch wenns mit 30â¬ nicht die gÃ¼nstigste LÃ¶sung war.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Giant XTC (28. November 2007)

... und ich hoffe ich fahrt Eure Stereos auch zu dieser Jahreszeit ordentlich aus.

Die guten Teile haben es nämlich gar nicht gerne wenn sie zu lange eingesperrt sind!


----------



## DERHIRSCH (28. November 2007)

Wenn mein vaddi endlich das geld rausrücken würde, welches mir schon seit monaten Versprochen, dann würde ich jetzt hier nicht sitzen und von der einen seite zur anderen surfen... beim händler stehts, mein ´07er Stereo k24 für 2100 in milky green... abere der rückt jas geld net raus


----------



## Giant XTC (28. November 2007)

Tja, entweder ziehst Du beim nächsten Gespräch mit Deinem Dad mal andere Seiten auf oder Du gehst den unkonventionellen Weg und arbeitest selber für Dein Geld.


----------



## DERHIRSCH (28. November 2007)

tja das geld hab ich mir ja verdint (erarbeitet) aber der will ned so recht


----------



## Giant XTC (28. November 2007)

Dann geh doch zum Arbeitsgericht


----------



## DerDieb (28. November 2007)

Soo...... nun gibt´s auch nach langem Testfahren ein STEREO für mich 

Schaut hier:


----------



## Manuel79 (28. November 2007)

Studivz'ler on board!


----------



## MasifCentralier (28. November 2007)

DerDieb schrieb:


> Soo...... nun gibt´s auch nach langem Testfahren ein STEREO für mich
> 
> Schaut hier:



Wasn das für ne Gabel?


----------



## Muehi (29. November 2007)

MasifCentralier schrieb:


> Wasn das für ne Gabel?



Wenn ich das richtig erkenne, ne Fox Talas X, sieht ansonsten auch wie die Louise Ausstattung aus. 

Sieht aber irgendwie anders aus als meine am Stereo, siehe hier. 
Meins ist eigentlich nen K24, keine Ahnung wieso da ne Talas X dran ist, hab den Händler nicht gefragt .

/Edit:
Nach nem kurzen Vergleich mit der Fox Homepage bzw. deren Archiv, scheint die Talas von "DerDieb" eine 2006er zu sein. Klar dass meine 2007er dann anders aussieht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dude1979 (29. November 2007)

reysor schrieb:


> ach ja: übrigens hab ich mein stereo am freitag bekommen    eine echte empfehlung an alle (jiri), die das bike in die nähere auswahl ziehen!!!



Hi! Hast du Dein Stereo "the One" schon bekommen? Kannst du mal ein paar nette Bilder posten?

Ich hab meins 3 Tage nach Erstellung der neuen Homepage von Cube bestellt und noch nix gehört ...

Wird wirklich langsam Zeit, bis zur 14. KW 2008 warte ich definitiv nicht ...


----------



## Giant XTC (29. November 2007)

Hat es eigentlich jemand hinbekommen die K18 in Verbindung mit der LX ´07 Schaltung so zu positionieren dass man die Bremse mit einem Finger bedienen kann und auch noch an die Schalthebel kommt?


----------



## reysor (29. November 2007)

MasifCentralier schrieb:


> Wasn das für ne Gabel?


das sieht wie ne 06er float aus (rotes label an den tauchrohren).

hey dude, da is wohl mächtig was schief gelaufen bei dir!? die 08-hp von cube war doch mind. schon anfang sept. online, ich hatte am 19. bestellt. ich hoffe mal für dich, dass du da nich in diese schiene mit den extrem späten auslieferungen reinrutschst. man hört schon wieder vereinzelt was von märz (nich stereo the one, aber trotzdem)... fotos stell ich vielleicht heut abend rein, wollt ich zwar eigentlich erst machen wenn alles so is wie ich es haben will, aber gut..

@giant: das problem hab ich auch mit den xt-shiftern. wenn ich die bremse zieh drückt der bremshebel auf mittel- und ringfinger, aber wenn ich alles noch weiter in richtung lenkermitte schieb komm ich nich mehr an die shifter. hab schon überlegt ob man viell. die ganganzeige abmachen (wie auch immer) kann


----------



## MasifCentralier (29. November 2007)

reysor schrieb:


> das sieht wie ne 06er float aus (rotes label an den tauchrohren).
> 
> hey dude, da is wohl mächtig was schief gelaufen bei dir!? die 08-hp von cube war doch mind. schon anfang sept. online, ich hatte am 19. bestellt. ich hoffe mal für dich, dass du da nich in diese schiene mit den extrem späten auslieferungen reinrutschst. man hört schon wieder vereinzelt was von märz (nich stereo the one, aber trotzdem)... fotos stell ich vielleicht heut abend rein, wollt ich zwar eigentlich erst machen wenn alles so is wie ich es haben will, aber gut..
> 
> @giant: das problem hab ich auch mit den xt-shiftern. wenn ich die bremse zieh drückt der bremshebel auf mittel- und ringfinger, aber wenn ich alles noch weiter in richtung lenkermitte schieb komm ich nich mehr an die shifter. hab schon überlegt ob man viell. die ganganzeige abmachen (wie auch immer) kann



Mann kann die abmachen! Dass das ne Float ist hatte ich mir auch gedacht, daher meine Frage, weil ich finde, dass das Stereo durch den sehr weit hinten liegenden Schwerpunkt ne absenkbare Gabel nötig hat


----------



## flyingstereo (29. November 2007)

MasifCentralier schrieb:


> Mann kann die abmachen! Dass das ne Float ist hatte ich mir auch gedacht, daher meine Frage, weil ich finde, dass das Stereo durch den sehr weit hinten liegenden Schwerpunkt ne absenkbare Gabel nötig hat



Ist ne Talas X aus dem Jahre 2006! Das rote ist ein Klebestreifen...  

greetz


----------



## MasifCentralier (29. November 2007)

Dann ist ja gut.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DerDieb (29. November 2007)

LOL

Man was hier alles vermutet wird ^^

Also werd ich´s mal aufklären!!! 

Es war eigentlich ein Testrad also "alte" Talas!
Is übringens ne Talas X Tune Trail (also auch absenkbar) 
Ansonsten sind sämtliche Teile neu.

´08 Louise mit diesen "Venti Disc Rotor" *dieses lila is echt geschmackssache*
´08 XT Schaltung+ Shifter

Und der Sattel war natürlich NICHT Serie.... falls Leute noch fragen wollten! ^^

Schönen Do-Abend noch!


----------



## DerDieb (29. November 2007)

Da weiß aber viel über meinen Klebestreifen  

Dachte du bist net so oft im Forum Tobi...... ^^

Aber wenn de schonmal dabei bist..... wat soll dieser rote Streifen überhaupt ?!


----------



## DERHIRSCH (29. November 2007)

hi, ich wollt mal fragen was man mit seinem neu erstandenen stereo (wenn mans doch endlich mal haben sollte) alles beachten sollte ( irgendwelche stellen abkleben oder so) und vor allem wenn man in dieser Jahreszeit fahren will...
ich mein jetz wegen streusalz und so... einfach was man alles so beachten sollte
Gruß vom Hirsch


----------



## Muehi (29. November 2007)

²DerDieb:
Sach mal, der Sattel, .... war der Serie?  *duckundrenn*

Übrigens: Wenn man ganz genau hinschaut, kann man auf deinem ersten Bild an den Tauchrohren unten den Talas X Schriftzug erahnen. 
Und jetzt erraten wir noch was fürn Dämpfer montiert ist . 

Auf jedenfall Gratulation zur Auswahl und viel Spaß damit. 

²DERHIRSCH: 
Abgeklebt hab ich bei mir halt die üblichen Stellen am Steuerlagergehäuse, wo die Züge und Leitungen scheuern können, und auch die Stellen unten an der Sitzstrebe, wo die Leitungen zum Hinterbau gehen. Eigentlich überall, wo die Züge am Rahmen anliegen und sich bewegen.

Zusätzlich das Unterrohr über die komplette Länge abgeklebt. War ne schöne Frickerlei bei den Flaschenhalteraufnahmen, hoffentlich lohnt sichs. 

Und, weil ich mein Rad so lieb hab, die Hülse vom Schaltzug des Umwerfers mit einem Silikonschlauch überzogen. Die lag bei mir direkt am Rahmen an. 
Bin ich mit sowas hier Einzeltäter?


Zwecks Streusalz etc. mach ich mir eigentlich keine Sorgen, mein billiges Bulls hats ja auch überlebt, ohne bleibende Schäden. 
Einfach öfters nach dem Einsatz gründlich "abduschen".


----------



## reysor (29. November 2007)

> Mann kann die abmachen!


du meinst die ganganzeige?? ja cool, wie geht das?


hab mal aufgrund der vielen anfragen bilder vom the one gepostet (wollt ich ja eigentlich erst wenns fertig is, aber dat dauert alles ewig.......). watch out:

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=134363&page=91


----------



## Herr Schwall (29. November 2007)

Hy

Ganganzeige  einfach abschrauben - gibts sogar n Deckelchen für.

ride on


----------



## reysor (29. November 2007)

sehr geil. schönen dank herr schwall!


----------



## Dude1979 (29. November 2007)

reysor schrieb:


> das sieht wie ne 06er float aus (rotes label an den tauchrohren).
> 
> hey dude, da is wohl mächtig was schief gelaufen bei dir!? die 08-hp von cube war doch mind. schon anfang sept. online, ich hatte am 19. bestellt. ich hoffe mal für dich, dass du da nich in diese schiene mit den extrem späten auslieferungen reinrutschst. man hört schon wieder vereinzelt was von märz (nich stereo the one, aber trotzdem)... fotos stell ich vielleicht heut abend rein, wollt ich zwar eigentlich erst machen wenn alles so is wie ich es haben will, aber gut..
> 
> @giant: das problem hab ich auch mit den xt-shiftern. wenn ich die bremse zieh drückt der bremshebel auf mittel- und ringfinger, aber wenn ich alles noch weiter in richtung lenkermitte schieb komm ich nich mehr an die shifter. hab schon überlegt ob man viell. die ganganzeige abmachen (wie auch immer) kann




Danke für die Fotos, sieht ja sehr nett aus. Jaa, es war definitiv Anfang September, habe mich auch sehr beeilt da ich einer der ersten sein wollte. Laut meinem Händler kann es nicht mehr lange dauern. Ich bin aber schonmal beruhigt, dass die Auslieferungen losgehen und die "The One" Ausstattung verfügbar ist. Hoffe dann mal auf baldige Lieferung und vielleicht nen schönen Preisnachlass ...

Hast du schon einen ersten Ausritt hinter Dir? Wenn ja, wie macht sich die Ausstattung? Bin ja mal sehr gespannt auf die ersten Erfahrungen zur Federung und den Bremsen etc...


----------



## Giant XTC (30. November 2007)

Tja, Ganganzeige abschrauben geht natürlich aber dann muss ich immer auf die Kette schauen um zu sehen ob sie schräg läuft und ich vorne schalten sollte.

Also, dafür finde ich die Anzeige eigentlich recht praktisch... oder wie macht Ihr das?


----------



## CopyMaster (30. November 2007)

Das weiss/fühlt man einfach.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Muehi (30. November 2007)

Genau, nach den ersten Ausfahrten bekommt man automatisch das richtige Gefühl dafür . 
War bei mir genauso, diesen Montag das erste Mal SRAM ohne Anzeige gefahren, nach der Tour hatte ichs intus. Vermisse die Anzeige kein bisschen.


----------



## reysor (30. November 2007)

Dude1979 schrieb:


> Danke für die Fotos, sieht ja sehr nett aus. Jaa, es war definitiv Anfang September, habe mich auch sehr beeilt da ich einer der ersten sein wollte. Laut meinem Händler kann es nicht mehr lange dauern. Ich bin aber schonmal beruhigt, dass die Auslieferungen losgehen und die "The One" Ausstattung verfügbar ist. Hoffe dann mal auf baldige Lieferung und vielleicht nen schönen Preisnachlass ...
> 
> Hast du schon einen ersten Ausritt hinter Dir? Wenn ja, wie macht sich die Ausstattung? Bin ja mal sehr gespannt auf die ersten Erfahrungen zur Federung und den Bremsen etc...



hey! ja, der erste ausritt is durch - wenn auch nicht besonders heavy, wir müssen uns erst ein bisschen kennenlernen  ausstattung gibts bis jetzt nichts zu bemängeln bis auf sattel (geschmackssache) und die cube-griffe. federung: bei der gabel spürt man ein geringes losbrechmoment (von null auf sag), danach ist sie aber sehr sensibel und fein abstimmbar, auch über einen sinnvollen verstellbereich der einzelnen parameter. 
der hinterbau arbeitet unauffällig, könnte aber einen tick sensibler sein. beim ausfedern quietscht es gerade ein bisschen, werd aber gleich mal ein wenig wd40 auf den dämpferkolben sprühen (wenn ich das zeug finde), vielleicht isses dann weg...
zu den bremsen hab ich schon mal was in den formula the one-thread gepostet.. siehe:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?p=4265000#post4265000

@giant: wenn dein umwerfer richtig eingestellt is merkst du das im groben auch am schleifen der kette, ansonsten zählen natürlich die gefühle


----------



## wildkater (30. November 2007)

Giant XTC schrieb:


> ... und ich hoffe ich fahrt Eure Stereos auch zu dieser Jahreszeit ordentlich aus.
> 
> Die guten Teile haben es nämlich gar nicht gerne wenn sie zu lange eingesperrt sind!


----------



## jiri (30. November 2007)

Melde mich auch nochmal zu Wort. Habe es gestern endlich mal zum Händler geschafft und bin das Stereo Probe gefahren. Hatte mir ehrlich gesagt mehr davon erhofft, bin mit dem Radel nicht so klar gekommen. Der Hinterbau hat irgendwie bissel geknackst, vielleicht bin ich ja zu schwer mit meinen 100Kg, ka.

Danach bin ich dann noch ein Specialized Stumpjumper FSR Comp 2008er gefahren und ein Epic 2007er. Das Stumpjumper fand ich mal sehr geil und passte mir wie angegossen.

Nun muss ich mich "nur" noch dazu durchringen, so viel Kohle auszugeben


----------



## Muehi (1. Dezember 2007)

jiri schrieb:


> Der Hinterbau hat irgendwie bissel geknackst, vielleicht bin ich ja zu schwer mit meinen 100Kg, ka.



Am Gewicht solltes nicht liegen, bin auch nicht leichter . 

Was hat dir am Specialized besser gepasst als beim Cube? Bin nie eins probegefahren, mir hat das Cube einfach sofort zugesagt.


----------



## jiri (1. Dezember 2007)

Ich sags mal salopp...mir hat das Specialized einfach besser unter den Arsch gepasst 
Die Geometrie vom Rahmen war für mich stimmiger, vor allem liegt das Oberrohr deutlich tiefer. Hab mich einfach wohler drauf gefühlt.


----------



## Bond007 (1. Dezember 2007)

*@jiri:* Ein Bike muss auf jedenfall passen, selbst wenn´s in deinem Fall nun leider kein Cube ist.   
Mir erging´s mit meinem 1. Bike damals auch so - zu schnell gekauft und nach der 1. Saison zwangsweise wieder hergeben müssen - so einen Fehler begeht man aber zum Glück nur einmal.


----------



## TuffGong (2. Dezember 2007)

Hallo!

@engel-freak

Ich bin 1,93 m / 110 kg u. bin arg im Zweifel, ob ich mir das Stereo überhaupt noch zulegen soll, nachdem mir ein Händler die Probefahrt verwehrt hat mit dem Hinweis, ne Diät wär erstmal gut.....Der RP 23 wär nicht für dieses Gewicht ausgelegt, der Rahmen wär "auch so eine Sache".....bla....

Wie kommst Du mit dem Dämpfer, der Gabel u. dem Rahmen zurecht?

Hatte gelesen, daß ein anderer User in unserer Gewichtslasse die Steifigkeit nicht toll fand.

Gibt es Erscheinungen von "Ausleiern" oder beginnenden Undichtigkeiten bei Dämpfer u. Gabel..?...

Zweifende Grüße,
TG


----------



## engel-freak (2. Dezember 2007)

Hallo Tuffgong,

also erstmal gibt Cube seine Räder bis zu einem Gewicht von 110kg frei, mit dem Hinweis, dass der limitierende Faktor nicht der Rahmen, sondern eher die Komponenten sind. Das einzigste Problem das ich anfangs hatte, war ein dauerndes Kacken der hinteren Lager. Dieses Problem hatte meine Frau an ihrem Stereo trotz ihrer knappen 65kg allerdings auch. Es lag einfach daran, dass die Lager schlecht gefettet waren und ist seit dem ersten Service komplett weg. Da wurde kräftig nachgefettet   Mit der Gabel und dem Dämpfer komm ich sehr gut klar und hab auch keine Undichtigkeiten. Allerdings ist es schon so, dass ich mit 150-170 psi in der Gabel und ca. 17 Bar im Dämpfer am oberen Limit bin  Um da auf Sicherheit zu gehen, werd ich halt jährlich einen Service an Gabel und Dämpfer machen lassen. Was die Steifigkeit angeht, so kann ich nur sagen, dass ich zufrieden bin. Ich fahr allerdings auch eher Touren und keine derben Sachen. Ein anderer Händler hat mir aber auch von derart aufgebauten Rahmen bzw. Dämpfungen abgeraten, da auch er meinte, das die nicht für mein Gewicht ausgelegt seien. Ich hatte mich da für ein Specialized interessiert, wovon er mir abgeraten hatte. Er hat mir dann ein Centurion empfohlen, da dort die hintere Dämpfung anders gemacht sei und deshalb mit niedrigeren Drücken gefahren werden kann. 

Gruß vom engel-freak


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CopyMaster (2. Dezember 2007)

TuffGong schrieb:


> mit dem Hinweis, ne Diät wär erstmal gut...



Der hat vermutlich demnächst das "Geschlossen wegen Reichtums" Schild am Laden hängen.


----------



## Muehi (2. Dezember 2007)

²TuffGong:
Händler wechseln! 

Wiege 105kg, habe dies meinem Händler auch gesagt, hat mir aber trotzdem keine Probefahrt verwehrt, und äußerte auch keine Bedenken bei den Komponenten und Rahmen auf meine Nachfrage. Hab ne K24 Ausstattung 2007 mit Fox Talas X. 
Die einzigen Probleme sehe ich selber bei den Felgen ( DT XRC 180 ). Die dürften bei härterem Einsatz wohl relativ schnell zum Nachzentrieren, die Naben selber sollten keine Probleme machen. 

Beim Rahmen seh ich bei dem Gewicht noch die geringsten Probleme, scheint massiv genug zu sein. Steifigkeitprobleme konnte ich noch keine bemerken, habs aber erst seit knapp 1 1/2 Wochen. Bei ungünstigen Bedingungen ( Wiegetritt und ne schöne Kurve ) kann man höchstens der Scheibe mal nen Schleifgeräusch entlocken, dass hab ich allerdings auch mit meinem Hardtail geschaft . Außerdem sind die Scheiben noch lange nicht richtig eingebremst bei mir. 

Zur Belastung von Dämpfer und Gabel kann ich noch keine richtige Meinung abgeben, habs dafür erst zu kurz. Fahre derzeit mit hinten ca. 220-230PSI und vorne mit 120-130PSI. Damit hab ich noch gut "Platz" zu den im Handbuch angebenen Maximaldrücken ( beim RP23 afaik 300PSI ), hab also keine Bedenken daß da irgendwas undicht wird. Wenn doch, hau ich die Teile Fox um die Ohren


----------



## Giant XTC (3. Dezember 2007)

wildkater schrieb:


>



Sowas wollte ich sehen!

Ich werde dieses Jahr meinen ersten Winter komplett durchfahren, die passende Kleidung habe ich mir inzwischen zugelegt und jetzt kann mich nichts mehr aufhalten 

Wo fährts Du denn in Südostbayern? Ich bin gerade nach München gezogen und suche jetzt eine Wohnung für mich, Frau und Kind in Wolfratshausen und will dann auch in den Bergen biken gehen.

Gruß

XTC


----------



## wildkater (3. Dezember 2007)

Giant XTC schrieb:


> Sowas wollte ich sehen!
> 
> Ich werde dieses Jahr meinen ersten Winter komplett durchfahren, die passende Kleidung habe ich mir inzwischen zugelegt und jetzt kann mich nichts mehr aufhalten
> 
> ...



Naja passende Kleidung... man kann auch so wie ich improvisieren mit Winterlaufhose über der Radlhose, Sturmhaube von Tchibo unter dem Helm und wenns ganz kalt wird Wollhandschuhe über den Bikehandschuhen...
Also in den "Bergen" (=Alpen) biken gehe ich um die Zeit nicht mehr, weil Ice-Spikes aufziehen tu ich mir dann doch nicht an - und die Berge sind für mich im Winter zum Snowboarden da...
Aber die heimatlichen Hügel und Wege im Inn-Salzachgebiet zwischen den "Ländern" Niederbayern / Oberbayern / Oberösterreich / Salzburger Land sind bei nicht all zu kaltem Wetter spaßig genug für schlammige Ausritte!

Viel Spaß noch beim Winterbiken rund um Wolfratshausen (und nicht den Ede beim Sonntagsspaziergang erschrecken!)!


----------



## Giant XTC (3. Dezember 2007)

Also, übertrieben habe ich es auch nicht mit der passenden Kleidung:

- Wollmütze (sieht ziemlich bescheuert aus mit Helm)
- Regenjacke mit Thermopullover drunter
- normale Langfingerhandschuhe
- Goretex Hose mit allem drum und dran (passt auch über die Anzugshose wenn es zur Arbeit geht)
- warme Socken

Bis auf die Hose waren das alles keine besonderen Anschaffungen aber mit der Kombination komme ich bis jetzt sehr gut zurecht.

Spikes habe ich auch noch keine, bisher reichen die dicken Alberts gut aus. Aber mal schauen...


----------



## TuffGong (5. Dezember 2007)

@engel-freak
@muehi

Danke Euch für die ausführlichen Antworten. Dann sind ja doch nicht Hopfen u. Malz verloren u. ich muß nicht bis an`s Lebensende auf meinem schweren Eisenfahrrad (Stadtlusche) fahren. 

Grüße,
TG


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Muehi (6. Dezember 2007)

²TuffGong:
Freut mich geholfen zu haben. 

Zwecks Kleidung:
Bis knapp über 0° Grad und wenig Wind fahr ich mit normalen Sachen: Jogginghose aus Fleece, langärmeliges T-Shirt, normaler Pulli, Windjacke drüber, und für die Pfoten normale Roeckl-Handschuhe und unterm Helm ne Mütze. So ziemlich die gleichen Sachen trag ich auch beim Skifahren, bis auf die Jacke und Hose . 
Nach über zwei Stunden spür ich dann allerdings doch die gute Kältebrücke von den Clicks ( normale Socken ), und die Fingern werden langsam kalt. 

Bei kaltem Wind ist das alles aber deutlich zu kalt, dann spür ich nen kalten Zug an den Knien und im Wiegetritt teilweise auch im Schritt... An den Fingern sowieso.  

Werd mir also bei Gelegenheit wind/wasserdichte Hose, Jacke und Handschuhe holen. Dann solltes auch im Schnee keine Probleme geben.


----------



## dawncore (7. Dezember 2007)

Servus, 

glaubt ihr, dass ein Stereo mit einer 06er (130mm) Talas RLC Sinn ergibt und harmoniert?


----------



## E=MC² (7. Dezember 2007)

ja.


----------



## dawncore (7. Dezember 2007)

trotz 150mm hinten? Normalerweise sollte eigentlich die Gabel mehr FW bieten als hinten der Dämpfer.. ?


----------



## E=MC² (7. Dezember 2007)

Das Stereo gibts doch auch mit der Revelation, die auch 130mm Federweg hat, wie weit sich die Einbauhöhen dieser Gabeln unterscheiden, kann ich allerdings nicht sagen.
Nominell hat der Hinterbau glaub ich nicht mal 150mm FW.


----------



## Herr Schwall (7. Dezember 2007)

Hy

Das Stereo wurde letztes Jahr mit ner 130mm Talas verkauft - hab ich, passt prima.

Ich hab bei meinem den Federweg mal gemessen - ohne Dämpfer sinds fast 150mm.
Mit Dämpfer sinds gute 130mm.
Bei den Rahmen von 06 zu 07 hat sich ausser der Verschraubung von Dämpfer und Wippe nichts geändert.

ride on


----------



## j-man (8. Dezember 2007)

Hallo,
ich wollte mich mal über den Einsatzbereich des Stereo erkundigen, auch im Hinblick auf das Fritzz. Lassen sich beide Bikes auch mal "härter rannehmen", z.B. durch springen oder Drops (~1,5 m)? Ich wiege zZ 83 kg...

Was stellt Ihr also mit dem Stereo an? Mehr als eine "Feile" ist es ja doch schon!

In der 2008er Variante hat das Fritzz allerdings einiges abgespeckt, so dass der Gewichtsunterschied kaum mehr eine Rolle für mich spielen würde - zumal das Fritzz-Chassis auf mich noch ein gutes Stück solider wirkt.

Also wäre ich sehr dankbar für Eure Erfahrungen, was den Umgang mit dem Stereo betrifft und was man mit ihm im Vergleich zum Fritzz dann doch besser lassen sollte. ;-)


----------



## Muehi (9. Dezember 2007)

dawncore schrieb:


> Servus,
> 
> glaubt ihr, dass ein Stereo mit einer 06er (130mm) Talas RLC Sinn ergibt und harmoniert?



Ja, meine Talas X 07 ( auch 130mm ) passt meiner Meinung nach prima zum Hinterbau - auch abgesenkt .


----------



## reysor (9. Dezember 2007)

bis 1,50 spring ich auch mit dem stereo (nicht ins flat). hab's aber noch nicht so lange, deswegen kann ich noch nix über die dauerhaltbarkeit sagen. die ersten sätze hat es ohne zu mucken mitgemacht... hab vorher ein fr-hardtail gehabt u muss sagen dass das natürlich schon ein sehr starker unterschied ist von der geometrie her-das fdt war einfach unschlagbar im downhill und bei sprüngen, da muss ich jetzt etwas abstriche machen, komme dafür aber auch zehntausendmal besser den berg hoch! insgesamt aber sehr sehr ausgewogen und macht viiiieeel spass wenn deine priorität in der abfahrt liegt und du auch mal höhere sachen mitnehmen willst, dann entscheide dich auf jeden für's fritzz.
grüße


----------



## Eagle23 (9. Dezember 2007)

Hi.
Hab mich hier auch mal angemeldet, da ich mittlerweile auch zu denjenigen gehöre, die verzweifelt auf ihr Stereo warten...

Bei mir isses ein "The One" Black in 16"

Weiss einer irgendwas neues von den Bikes? Hab meines ende September bestellt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MissQuax (9. Dezember 2007)

Eagle23 schrieb:


> Hi.
> Hab mich hier auch mal angemeldet, da ich mittlerweile auch zu denjenigen gehöre, die verzweifelt auf ihr Stereo warten...
> 
> Bei mir isses ein "The One" Black in 16"
> ...


 

Könnte vielleicht auch vom "Einsatz" des Bike-Händlers abhängen: habe mein Stereo am 15.10. bestellt - es wurde am 30.11. (also nach nur 6,5 Wochen) geliefert!


----------



## frogbite (13. Dezember 2007)

Hi, Leute, 
hat jemand schon den Stereo-Test in der neuen MountainBIKE 01/2008 gelesen?
Das Stereo hat zwar (wie fast alle anderen Testräder auch) ein "sehr gut" bekommen, aber die Textbewertung war ja mau. Ich zitiere mal ganz einseitig: "leicht stelziges Gefühl", "vermissten den Trail-Flow", "behäbig" "Durchsacken"!!!
Au Mann, ich wusste gar nicht, was für ein übles Gerät ich da fahre, wo ich doch bis jetzt immer einen Heidenspaß damit hatte! Und gegenüber der überschwänglichen "super"-Beurteilung der frühjährlichen "Bike"-Zeitung für das Stereo 2007 muss das neue 2008er ja dann völlig abgeluscht haben - trotz unverändertem Rahmen. O tempora, o mores.

Na dann Prost. Lesen bildet.

Ein paar Seiten später wurde übrigens auch die Louise ziemlich verrissen.

F.B.


----------



## r19andre (13. Dezember 2007)

Hi,
tja, ist halt die Bike Bravo.  Was soll man da noch sagen.
erst hü dann hot

Andre


----------



## MasifCentralier (13. Dezember 2007)

Hi,
die Louise ham die schonmal vor so 8 Monaten verrissen, und das mit dem stelzig kann bei der Tretlagerhöhe schon sein.Ich selber spürs zwar nicht aber vllt. die "Profis". Das mit dem Durchsacken ist warscheinlich grobe Unfähigkeit den Rebound ordentlich einzustellen.
Gruß
Sebastian


----------



## Bond007 (13. Dezember 2007)

Ist doch relativ normal, das ein ehemalig "super" bzw. "perfektes" Bike in Tests in einer neuen Vergleichsrunde dann "schlechter" abschneidet und dafür andere Kandidaten in höchsten Tönen gelobt werden. 
Bei Autos läuft das i. d. R. auch so ab...außer bei der Marke VW, da gewinnt heutzutage der Golf zu 95%.  
Ich bin mit der Marke nach wie vor zufrieden und werde daher wieder eines nehmen!


----------



## fatz (14. Dezember 2007)

sollche tests sagen doch nur aus, wer sein material zurueckhaben wollte ..........


----------



## frogbite (14. Dezember 2007)




----------



## dave_01 (15. Dezember 2007)

Wenn jemand einen Händler mit einem Stereo K18 in 20' im Raum Wien sucht, PN an mich.


----------



## DERHIRSCH (18. Dezember 2007)

ich haaaaaab es! hurraaaa... Stereo 2007 k24 milky green... riiiiiiichtig geil!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## j-man (18. Dezember 2007)

Glückwunsch! 

Ich persönlich würde ja das dezente schwarz vorziehen und dabei noch 200 g Gewicht sparen. 

Aber über Geschmack....


----------



## DERHIRSCH (18. Dezember 2007)

naja... mir gefällt das grün seeeehr gut... und die 200g speck ich lieber bei mir ab.. das gibt den gleichen efekt..


----------



## HolgerK (18. Dezember 2007)

Hab zwar ein schwarzes, wobei mir das grüne auch super gefällt aber schon 5 Kilo  abgespeckt!


----------



## dave_01 (18. Dezember 2007)

DERHIRSCH schrieb:


> ich haaaaaab es! hurraaaa... Stereo 2007 k24 milky green... riiiiiiichtig geil!



Gratulation! 
Mein "The One" wartet im Keller, bis es sich in ein paar Tagen hinter dem Weihnachtsbaum verstecken darf.


----------



## siers (18. Dezember 2007)

Hi,

hab mal ne Frage zu euren Stereos! Und zwar hab ich meine neues vor einer Woche abgeholt in Milky Green mit 2007 Rahmen und 2008 Teilen. Ist die Lackierung an Euren Bikes auch so Schlecht?? Bei den Buchstaben vom Cube Logo ist die weiße Farbe total franzig und verlaufen, wie wenn nicht richtig abgeklebt wurde!!
Wäre super wenn Ihr mal nachsehen könntet!!

Gruß Matze


----------



## dave_01 (18. Dezember 2007)

Bei meinem Schwarzen verläuft sich nichts.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Muehi (18. Dezember 2007)

dave_01 schrieb:


> Bei meinem Schwarzen verläuft sich nichts.



Bei schwarz werden die Schriftzüge auch nicht drauflackiert, sondern afaik  nach der Anodisierung eingelasert. 

²siers:
Mach doch mal nen Bild von den betreffenden Stellen, hab leider ( oder zum Glück  ) ebenfalls nen rattenscharfes schwarzes


----------



## siers (18. Dezember 2007)

[/url][/IMG]





[/url][/IMG]

Schauts euch mal an!!


----------



## dave_01 (18. Dezember 2007)

Also von den Makroaufnahmen bin ich begeistert, von dem was ich drauf sehe weniger.
Habe aber diesbezüglich leider keine Erfahrung/Vergleichswerte.


----------



## Tresen (19. Dezember 2007)

Hi!

@siers:

Ich hab zwar kein Stero sondern nen LTD Pro, allerdings in der gleichen Lackierung. Bei mir sind alle Kanten / Übergänge absolut scharf bzw. gerade ohne Fransen. Denke du hast bei deiner Lackierung allen Grund zur Reklamation ...

Viel Erfolg u Grüße,
Sebastian


----------



## TuffGong (19. Dezember 2007)

Hallo!

Hab zwar kein Stereo, finde aber, daß sowas bei einem Rad dieser Preisklasse - u. auch bei günstigeren - nicht sein darf.

Ich würd`s reklamieren.

Sag doch mal Bescheid, wie die Geschichte ausgeht.

Grüße, 
TG


----------



## DERHIRSCH (19. Dezember 2007)

hab ja wie oben beschrieben milky green, stereo... rattenscharfe übergänge keinerlei fransen... reklamieren!!


----------



## dawncore (19. Dezember 2007)

Stereo milky-green Rahmen ( 07er ) mit 08er RP23 fÃ¼r 650â¬ + P6 und Klemme. Zugreifen?


----------



## E=MC² (19. Dezember 2007)

Auf jeden Fall!
Der Preis ist sensationell!


----------



## dawncore (19. Dezember 2007)

Also P6 müsste ich noch zahlen, ebenso Versand und Klemme, aber mich juckts ungemein!


----------



## amila (20. Dezember 2007)

Also wenn du es nicht willst ich nehme es


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## peickl (26. Dezember 2007)

@siers

habe mein K18 auch seit 24.12 .07 in Milky Green muss sagen meines ist nicht ganz so schlimm aber auch nicht sehr sauber gepulvert, bin eigentlich schon sehr penibel aber ich muss sagen das es mich nicht so stört ab er werde es mir nochmal genauer anschauen steht noch bei uns im Schaufenster im Laden da ich es eh erst fahre wenn das Salz weg ist fahre im mom noch mit meinem Maxx Freemaxx.

@ Gaint XTC 
wenn du immer noch lust hast den Winter in Wolfratshausen durchzufahren
egal in welchen Klamoten kannst dich ja melden, ich kenn da ein paar nette Strecken rund herum die immer so 1.5 bis 2 Stunden dauern bei meinem Tempo aber dann wirds im mom auch kalt an den Füssen so bei minus 10 Grad aber ich will nicht jammern das ist schon ok. Hier meine mailadresse [email protected]

Schöne Tage noch Michael


----------



## marty7 (30. Dezember 2007)

Servus, eine P6 und Klemme hätte ich auch noch über 

PN an mich bei Interesse...


----------



## E=MC² (30. Dezember 2007)

Wenn jemand einen Stereorahmen inkl. Dämpfer und Steuersatz braucht, kann sich derjenige bei mir melden, meiner ist abzugeben.


----------



## dawncore (31. Dezember 2007)

Ja jetzt will ich aber mal wissen, wieso denn das oO


----------



## E=MC² (31. Dezember 2007)

Der Wunsch nach mehr Federweg....
Aber du weißt ja schon näher bescheid..


----------



## hoerman2201 (31. Dezember 2007)

E=MC² schrieb:


> Der Wunsch nach mehr Federweg....
> Aber du weißt ja schon näher bescheid..



kann ich nachvollziehen... 
deswegen gab´s zu weihnachten auch noch das fritzz


----------



## E=MC² (31. Dezember 2007)

Bei mir wirds dann noch ein bisschen mehr Federweg als beim Fritzz. 180mm vorne...


----------



## Frogfisch (3. Januar 2008)

Hallo Stereo Fahrer,

wie kann ich einen Streo 2007 Rahmen von einem Stereo Rahmen 2008 unterscheiden oder sind beide baugleich?


----------



## hoerman2201 (3. Januar 2008)

Frogfisch schrieb:


> Hallo Stereo Fahrer,
> 
> wie kann ich einen Streo 2007 Rahmen von einem Stereo Rahmen 2008 unterscheiden oder sind beide baugleich?


 

 sind baugleich, nur wird der federweg jetzt mit 140mm angegeben. hatte diesbezüglich schon mit cube gemailt. der rahmen wurde auf 130mm ausgelegt, gibt aber mehr federweg her, sodaß cube jetzt entschieden hat, 140mm anzugeben 

 v.g. hoerman


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hoerman2201 (3. Januar 2008)

E=MC² schrieb:


> Bei mir wirds dann noch ein bisschen mehr Federweg als beim Fritzz. 180mm vorne...


 

 @ E=MC² 

 was wird's denn bei dir werden , wenn ich mal fragen darf ?


----------



## Frogfisch (3. Januar 2008)

Danke für die schnelle Antwort, ich hab bereits den Rahmen gekauft.
Dieser wurde mir als BJ 2008 vekauft, bei dem Triangel hinten steht aber
130mm drauf.

Viele Grüsse

Frogfisch


----------



## siers (3. Januar 2008)

@Frogfish
ist definitiv ein 2007 Modell! Kannst du auch am Schriftzug auf dem Oberrohr erkennen, bei 2008 Modell steht da nur noch Stereo drauf. Bei dir steht bestimmt noch am mit drauf!!

Gruß Matze


----------



## Frogfisch (3. Januar 2008)

siers schrieb:


> @Frogfish
> ist definitiv ein 2007 Modell! Kannst du auch am Schriftzug auf dem Oberrohr erkennen, bei 2008 Modell steht da nur noch Stereo drauf. Bei dir steht bestimmt noch am mit drauf!!
> 
> Gruß Matze



Hallo Matze du hast recht es steht auch noch am mit drauf, also doch ein 2007
Modell.


Danke für die Antworten


----------



## hoerman2201 (3. Januar 2008)

Frogfisch schrieb:


> Hallo Matze du hast recht es steht auch noch am mit drauf, also doch ein 2007
> Modell.
> 
> 
> Danke für die Antworten


 
hast aber trotzdem 140mm federweg hinten


----------



## Muehi (3. Januar 2008)

Zum Vergleich: Nen 2007er Stereo. 
Das 2008er sieht man ja auch der Homepage . 

Dachte übrigens bis heute dass das "a" ein "c" sein soll. Konnte mir aber bis auf "Cube Mountain" keinen vernünftigen Reim daraus machen.


Was anderes: Möchte bei mir andere Griffe montieren, nach ner gewissen Fahrzeit bekomm ich immer leichte Taubheitsgefühle im linken kleinen Finger, sind auch nach der Fahrt noch ne Zeit lang zu spüren. 
Da ich am Hardtails Ergons gefahren, will ich die nun auch am Stereo fahren, allerdings sind das ja Schraubgriffe, muß ich da beim Syntace Lenker irgendwas beachten, spezielle Endkappen etc. pp.? 

Bei meinem Kore Antileichtbau hab ich mir da weniger Gedanken drum gemacht, aber beim Syntace...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## E=MC² (3. Januar 2008)

hoerman2201 schrieb:


> @ E=MC²
> 
> was wird's denn bei dir werden , wenn ich mal fragen darf ?



Die neue Gabel ist schon bestellt, eine 66 RC2X.
Mein neuer Rahmen wird aller Wahrscheinlichkeit nach ein SX Trail in babyblau.


----------



## tutterchen (3. Januar 2008)

Muehi schrieb:


> Was anderes: Möchte bei mir andere Griffe montieren, nach ner gewissen Fahrzeit bekomm ich immer leichte Taubheitsgefühle im linken kleinen Finger, sind auch nach der Fahrt noch ne Zeit lang zu spüren.
> Da ich am Hardtails Ergons gefahren, will ich die nun auch am Stereo fahren, allerdings sind das ja Schraubgriffe, muß ich da beim Syntace Lenker irgendwas beachten, spezielle Endkappen etc. pp.?



hast du den duraflite carbon ? dafür gibts von syntace die carbon plugs. kommen um die 6-7 euronen, sind aber relativ schwer.


----------



## hoerman2201 (3. Januar 2008)

E=MC² schrieb:


> Die neue Gabel ist schon bestellt, eine 66 RC2X.
> Mein neuer Rahmen wird aller Wahrscheinlichkeit nach ein SX Trail in babyblau.



cool, hat ich auch erst überlegt, mich dann aber doch für´s fritzz entschieden.


----------



## Muehi (3. Januar 2008)

tutterchen schrieb:


> hast du den duraflite carbon ? dafür gibts von syntace die carbon plugs. kommen um die 6-7 euronen, sind aber relativ schwer.



Ne, hab nen normalen Vector Lowrider. Hab eben nochmal auf der Syntace-Seite geschaut, wenn man BarEnds montieren will, muss man eigene Stöpsel verwenden. Hat das was mit der Verschraubung zu tun oder wegen der anderen Krafteinleitung?


----------



## fatz (4. Januar 2008)

uups! ich fahr seit 2 saisonen ergongriffe mit hoernchen auf meinem stereo ohne 
irgendwelche stoepsel und auch ohne aerger.


----------



## Giant XTC (4. Januar 2008)

Ich habe auch die ODI Schraubgriffe einfach draufgemacht und seit Juni hält alles...


----------



## bushman75 (4. Januar 2008)

Ist schon witzig, ich habe ein 2007er Modell (gekauft im Juli), aber bei mir steht auf der Triangle schon 140mm. So, welcher Experte kann mir nun das erklären?


----------



## Muehi (4. Januar 2008)

Na, wenn das bei euch hält mit den Schraubgriffen, dann mach ich mir da wahrscheinlich zu viele Sorgen. 

Hat wohl doch weniger was mit der Montageart als vielmehr mit der anderen Art der Krafteinwirkung zu tun. Immerhin haben normale Hörnchen ja ne wesentlich kleinere Montagefläche, in Kombination mit dem Hebel kann der Lenker dann evtl. am Rand einknicken. 
Bei Horn-Ergons ist die Fläche dann ja wesentlich größer.


----------



## fatz (4. Januar 2008)

Muehi schrieb:


> Hat wohl doch weniger was mit der Montageart als vielmehr mit der anderen Art der Krafteinwirkung zu tun.


wenn du nicht zuschraubst bis das wasser rauslaeuft und an den hoernern rumreisst wie ein
stier seh ich da kein problem. beim runterfahren, wo richtig kraefte auftreten wuerden, nimmt
man die hoerner eh nicht her. ausserdem ist der hebel bei den ergons eh besser, weil sie 
recht kurz sind.


----------



## MasifCentralier (5. Januar 2008)

Fährt eigentlich irgendwer ne 160er Gabel an seinem Stereo, und wie fährt sich das so?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## christian2bon2b (8. Januar 2008)

Ja mich würde auch interessieren wie sich das Stereo mit 160mm fährt. Würde mir gerne die Fox Talas 36 einbauen.....


----------



## MasifCentralier (8. Januar 2008)

Genau an die hatte ich auch gedacht.


----------



## j-man (8. Januar 2008)

ist das nicht schon ein bisschen viel Holz für's Stereo? Dem Fritzz steht die 36er ja ganz gut...


----------



## MasifCentralier (8. Januar 2008)

Das ist ja gerade die Frage.


----------



## dawncore (8. Januar 2008)

vielleicht bringt es was wenn man an Cube schreibt und fragt?


----------



## christian2bon2b (10. Januar 2008)

Hab schon bei Cube nachgefragt, hier die Antwort auf die Frage, ob es ein Problem ist eine Fox 36 ins Stereo einzubauen:

>>"Hallo,
der Einbau an sich nicht! Aber die Fahrweise, welche eine 36 Talas braucht ist für eine Stereo evtl. zuviel des Guten! Das Stereo ist und bleibt ein All Mountain. Dem entsprechend wurde es ausgelegt!"<<

Was meint ihr dazu? Also für mich heißt das, solange ich damit nicht 3 m Drops mache paßt die Fox 36. Der Cube Mitarbeiter geht wohl davon aus, daß wenn man die 36 fährt sehr extreme Dinge damit anstellt. Also ich würde mich mit Drops so zwischen 1,0 m und 1,5 m zufrieden geben. Bei sauberer Ausführung dürfte das Stereo das locker packen........

Ich werde mir die 36 Einbauen. Wäre trotzdem schön, wenn jemand damit schon Erfahrungen gemacht hätte....


----------



## j-man (10. Januar 2008)

wir sind alle gespannt auf Deine Erfahrungen, die Du hoffentlich hier postest.


----------



## MasifCentralier (10. Januar 2008)

Genau 
Beeil dich mal mit dem Einbau!
Aber wenn du eine bessere Auswertung der Veränderungen bei einer längeren Gabel haben möchtest, lies dir mal den Fred hier durch ab Post #5843: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=175477&page=234


----------



## frax061a (10. Januar 2008)

christian2bon2b schrieb:


> Hab schon bei Cube nachgefragt, hier die Antwort auf die Frage, ob es ein Problem ist eine Fox 36 ins Stereo einzubauen:
> 
> >>"Hallo,
> der Einbau an sich nicht! Aber die Fahrweise, welche eine 36 Talas braucht ist für eine Stereo evtl. zuviel des Guten! Das Stereo ist und bleibt ein All Mountain. Dem entsprechend wurde es ausgelegt!"<<
> ...




wo hast du den da nachgefragt?  email? wenn ja, kannste mir die adresse vielleicht mal geben? habe die nirgendwo gefunden. thx


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## christian2bon2b (10. Januar 2008)

@frax061a per mail an: Andreas Schönberg [[email protected]], wäre nett wenn du die die Antworten auf deine Fragen ebenfalls hier postest.

@MasifCentralier - wird noch dauern mit dem Einbau. Will die Gabel gebraucht kaufen, also auf eine gute Gelegenheit warten. 
Danke für den Link. Ich denke mal das das mit dem "Kippelig werden" ist nicht so das Problem, dann fahr ich halt aufm Single Trail mit 130, und wenns dann härter wird mit Sprüngen usw. gehts ja eh meist bergab und da kann man ja ohne Probleme dann mit 160 fahren.......


----------



## frax061a (10. Januar 2008)

hab eine frage bezüglich eines testbikes (fritzz). denke das es für das thema uninteressant ist. poste es bei dem cube fritzz 2008 thema wenn ich eine antwort habe.
danke für die mail adresse.

kann aber trotzdem die mail adresse benutzen, oder wäre das ein anderer ansprechpartner?


----------



## christian2bon2b (10. Januar 2008)

frax061a schrieb:


> hab eine frage bezüglich eines testbikes (fritzz). denke das es für das thema uninteressant ist. poste es bei dem cube fritzz 2008 thema wenn ich eine antwort habe.
> danke für die mail adresse.
> 
> kann aber trotzdem die mail adresse benutzen, oder wäre das ein anderer ansprechpartner?



Der Herr Schönberg ist für den Bereich Technik zuständig.


----------



## frax061a (10. Januar 2008)

christian2bon2b schrieb:


> Der Herr Schönberg ist für den Bereich Technik zuständig.



ok, weißt du zufällig auch wer für den verkauf und vertrieb zuständig ist?
oder kann ich an den herr schönberg schreiben und der leitet sie weiter?


----------



## Muehi (11. Januar 2008)

So, Ergon Endurogriffe besorgt, wollte sie grade eben montieren...

Nachdem die alten Griffe ja schon fast beim Anschauen runterrutschen, war ich eigentlich guter Dinge, die Ergon recht fix draufzubekommen. Nix da, die Ergons gehen nur recht schwer drauf, am Anfang mit Müh, Not, drehen und schieben, aber nach nen paar cm geht nix mehr. 
Wie soll man die denn dann, vorrausgesetzt ich bekomm die drauf, später noch verstellen können? 

Hmpf, da war ich von meinem alten normalen Ergons besseres gewöhnt. Liegts am Lenker ( Syntace Vector Lowrider ), an den Griffen oder an mir? 
Jemand nen Geheimtipp auf Lager?


----------



## Goddi8 (11. Januar 2008)

Hi Michael,

so ging's mir letzten Samstag auch.
Ich hab aufgegegeben und die Ergon wieder zurückgegeben. 
Ich hatte überlegt mit einer Feile oder Schmiergelpapier die Innenseite der Griffe etwas abzuschleifen. Am Ende war's mir aber zu doof die Dinger zu versauen und dann nicht mehr zurückgeben zu können.

Grüße,
Thorsten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## E=MC² (11. Januar 2008)

Habt ihr es mal mit Haarspray versucht?


----------



## Goddi8 (11. Januar 2008)

E=MC² schrieb:


> Habt ihr es mal mit Haarspray versucht?



Logisch. Nehm ich schon immer.
Ich hatte auch kein Problem mit dem Verdrehen der Standardgriffe. Wollt die Ergon nur mal probieren.

Bei den Ergon bringt aber Haarspray nix falls du das meintest


----------



## Muehi (11. Januar 2008)

Tjo, 

an den Griffen liegts nicht - auf mein Bulls-Hardtail mit NoName Lenker passen sie einwandfrei. Die "normalen" Ergons vom Hardtail gehen aufs Stereo etwas streng drauf, aber es geht. 
Nachdem ich die Griffe aufs Hardtail draufbekommen hab, kanns also auch nicht an mir liegen. 

Also mal flugs mit dem Meßschieber nachgemessen: Syntace vom Stereo 22,3mm, Bulls-Kore-Lenker: knapp unter 22,2mm. 
Kein Wunder - Ergon schreibt ebenfalls was von 22,2mm, und - man glaubt es kaum - selbst die Syntace eigenen Schraubgriffe werden mit 22,2mm angegeben. 
Hat jemand Infos, welchen Durchmesser der Lenker lt. Syntace aufweisen soll? Finde auf der Homepage keine Infos.

/Edit:
Haarspray verwend ich keins, und hab auch keins. WD40 etc. bringt ja auch nichts.


----------



## Goddi8 (11. Januar 2008)

Ich kann dir auf jeden Fall bestätigen, dass mein Vector auch 22,3 hat


----------



## Muehi (11. Januar 2008)

Hm, entweder wir beide haben nen "defekten" Lenker, oder das ganze ist Absicht. Mail an Syntace ist auf jedenfall mal raus. 

Allerdings frag ich mich nun echt, welche halbwegs ergonomischen und Stereo-tauglichen Schraubgriffe man dann verwenden kann.
Ob man die Ergon-Griffe ähnlich wie Sitzrohre aufreiben kann?


----------



## fatz (11. Januar 2008)

bei mir gingen die ergons prima drauf......


----------



## hoerman2201 (11. Januar 2008)

ich hab meine ergon endurogriffe mit haarspray und nem holz mit hammer draufbekommen. die ersen 2 - 3 cm gingen wie von selbst, dann kam das holz und dann der hammer  . sitzen bombenfest, und ich hoffe sie nie wieder abmachen zu müssen .


----------



## Muehi (11. Januar 2008)

hoerman2201 schrieb:


> sitzen bombenfest, und ich hoffe sie nie wieder abmachen zu müssen .



Ist aber auch nicht so das wahre, hm? Immerhin will ich ja nach Montage nach etwas an der Ausrichtung der Griffe ändern können. 
Brauch da immer ne zeitlang, bis die Griffe perfekt sitzen. 
Bin mal gespannt, was Syntace dazu sagt, wenn das Absicht ist, dann war das mein letzter Syntace-Lenker... Was hilft mir nen ach so stabiler und leichter Lenker, wenn keine handelsüblichen Griffe draufgehen?

²fatz:
Die normalen oder die Enduros?


----------



## Giant XTC (12. Januar 2008)

Ich habe vor kurzem die Odi Ruffian ohne Probleme draufbekommen.


----------



## Goddi8 (12. Januar 2008)

hoerman2201 schrieb:


> ich hab meine ergon endurogriffe mit haarspray und nem holz mit hammer draufbekommen. die ersen 2 - 3 cm gingen wie von selbst, dann kam das holz und dann der hammer  . sitzen bombenfest, und ich hoffe sie nie wieder abmachen zu müssen .



Das hatte ich auch probiert. Aber schon nach ca. 2cm waren die Dinger so fest, dass ich beinah den Lenker abgerissen hab beim Runtermachen (allerdings ohne Haarspray).

Dank der Presspassung und des Kunststoffkerns wirst du nie mehr runterbringen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Muehi (12. Januar 2008)

Goddi8 schrieb:


> Dank der Presspassung und des Kunststoffkerns wirst du nie mehr runterbringen



Doch, der Länge nach aufsägen . 

Hab derweil die Ergon GP1 aufs Stereo getan, mal schauen wie die sich darauf machen.
Wenns passt, dann werd ich mal mein Händler fragen, ob ich die E1 umtauschen kann...


----------



## rene1973 (12. Januar 2008)

Gehen die Griffe wirklich so schwer hinauf. Wollte eigentlich bei meinem Stereo was ich bekomme die E1 sofort montieren. Da ich die schon auf dem alten Bike hatte und ich die wirklich fein finde.

Frage mal zu Geometrie des Stereo, bezüglich 16" und 18". Bin mir ja immer noch nicht sicher ob das 18" die richtige Wahl ist. 
Habs Probe gefahren und passte so gut, das Oberrohr war von der Höhe ungefähr so wie das bei meinem AMS 100, auch 18". Hätte aber nicht wirklich was dagegen wenn es etwas kleiner wäre, so 17" wären vermutlich genau richtig für mich, aber wer machten den schon sowas.  

Wenn die Geometriedaten bei Cube stimmen und ich die richtig verstanden habe, sollte eigentlich nicht viel unterschied zwischen 16" und 18" sein. Aus das das Oberrohr Hinten ca. 5cm tiefer liegt. Vorne bleibt das ja gleich, der 1cm den bekomme ich ja mit der 140 Gabel wieder retour und der ca. 2,5 cm kürzere Rahmen dürfte ja von der Sitzposition nicht so viel ausmachen. Falls der Winkel hinten wirklich gleich ist, sollte die eigentliche Sitzposition zwischen 16" und 18" gleich sein. 

Wie seht Ihr das, oder was für Erfahrungen habt Ihr.


----------



## jan84 (12. Januar 2008)

Hi Rene, 

hatte das selbe Problem, nur die Entscheidung zwischen 18 und 20 Zoll. Hab mich für das 18er entschieden und es war goldrichtig wie ich eben nach der ersten kurzen Testfahrt feststellen durfte . 
Sattel sieht bei mir zwar recht hoch aus, aber das ist in erster Linie ne optische Sache. 






grüße
jan


----------



## Goddi8 (13. Januar 2008)

Moin,

mit der Größe habe ich ähnlich zw. 16 und 18 Zoll gestrauchelt. Schrittlänge sagt eigentlich 18 Zoll. Aber Abstand Oberrohr zu den Klöten beim Stand sagte 16".

Ich bin dann 16" und 18" probegefahren. Sattel beim 16" auch weit draußen. Das fand ich vom Fahrverhalten her nicht so prickelnd. Ich hatte das Gefühl zu viel Gewicht auf dem Hinterrad zu haben. Gefühlsmäßig ist das Ding bei jedem Tritt in die Federung gesackt (am Berg wohlgemerkt).
Das war beim 18" nicht so und ich hab mich auch dafür entschieden. Nach mittlerweile 1000km haben ich und meine Klöten das nicht bereut. Sattel hab ich bei 4 oder sogar 3 also ziemlich weit drin und damit auch ziemlich zentral.
Einziger Nachteil, Wheelies gingen mit dem 16" deutlich besser  
Achja ich bin 176cm groß und hab ne Schrittlänge von 85cm.


----------



## MasifCentralier (13. Januar 2008)

Wenn du nach nem 17er Rahmen suchst schau ma bei Simplon.


----------



## Muehi (13. Januar 2008)

rene1973 schrieb:


> Gehen die Griffe wirklich so schwer hinauf. Wollte eigentlich bei meinem Stereo was ich bekomme die E1 sofort montieren. Da ich die schon auf dem alten Bike hatte und ich die wirklich fein finde.



Ja, über die Suche hab ich schon mehrere Leute gefunden, die mit dem Vector und den Ergon E1 Probleme hatten. Bin gespannt was Syntace mir antworten wird, immerhin gehen die E1 auf meinen Kore-Lenker am Hardtail problemlos drauf. 

²jan84:
Der Sattel steht echt erstaunlich weit draußen - bei welcher Markierung steht denn die Sattelstütze dann? 
Selbst habe ich die Sattelstütze bei meinem 20" Rahmen bei der 6,5cm Markierung stehen.


----------



## katerpoldi (13. Januar 2008)

"²jan84:
Der Sattel steht echt erstaunlich weit draußen - bei welcher Markierung steht denn die Sattelstütze dann? 
Selbst habe ich die Sattelstütze bei meinem 20" Rahmen bei der 6,5cm Markierung stehen."

ich bin 1,88 cm groß und habe das 20-er Stereo. Die Sattelstütze habe ich bei der 15 cm-Marke stehen - soweit ich mich entsinne. Das passt sehr gut. Der 18-er-Rahmen kam deshalb nicht in Frage, weil die Stütze dann noch weiter herausgezogen werden müsste.
aber mal ne andere Frage: Fährt jemand Hörnchen auf dem Stereo?


----------



## jan84 (13. Januar 2008)

Stütze steht bei 17, also gute 2cm vor dem Maximalauszug. Fährt sich ziemlich genau so wie ich es haben wollte, sehr handlich, geht aber trotzdem noch gut vorran. 
Das einzige wovor ich Angst hatte, dass man extrem steile Steigungen nichtmehr gut hochkommt, hat sich heute auf der Jungfernfahrt auch als unbegründete Angst herrausgestellt. Klettert sogar noch besser als das HT, was schon recht kletterfreudig war. 
Die LaurinFCR harmoniert, meiner Meinung nach, auch extrem gut mit dem Hinterbau. 
Müssen nur dringend neue Laufräder her. Wollte damit eigentlich noch bis März warten, aber gerade vorne das Laufrad geht mal garnet, butterweich (Deore Nabe mit "günstigen"  Mach1 Felgen). 


grüße
jan


----------



## snooze (13. Januar 2008)

katerpoldi schrieb:


> "²jan84:
> 
> aber mal ne andere Frage: Fährt jemand Hörnchen auf dem Stereo?



Joo, ich bin so`n Frevler der an nem Riser Lenker Hörnchen montiert hat.
Finds einfach angenehmer wenn man bei längeren Bergauffahrten mal schön am Lenker ziehen kann. 

Hab den Lowrider auf 680 gekürzt, Bar Plugs eingesetzt und dann die leichten und billigen Hörnchen von Smica (ca. 15 Euronen) montiert.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rene1973 (13. Januar 2008)

Wäre toll wenn du die Antwort von Syntace hier posten würdest, was die dazu meinen. Werde sozusagen den Lenker als erstes austauschen, wenn die wirklich nur mit dem Vorschlaghammer draufgehen. Hab ja auf meinem alten ein tolles Teil drauf (Titec El Norte).

Bezüglich der Größe, wird hier ja immer gesagt, das beim jeweiligen kleineren Model es einem vorkommt als sei die Gewichtsverteilung zu weit hinten. Dieses würde aber eigentlich darauf schliessen, dass sich der hintere Winkel verändert. Bei Cube wird dieser aber immer mit 74° angegeben. Daher sollte aber die Sitzposition z.Bsp. von einem 16" zu 18" eigentlich gleich sein. Bis auf das man denn Sattel weiter heraus zeiht und auf die 2,5 cm kürzen Radstand, aber der macht ja auch nicht die Welt aus. Daher ist eigentlich die Größe nur relevant was das Oberrohr anbelangt. Hab leider nur das 18" probieren können und da ist mir der Abstand vom Oberrohr zu Schritt genau so vorgegommen wie bei meinem 18" AMS. Das Interessante wäre halt zu wissen ob das wirklich so ist. Dann könnte man eigentlich das kleinere nehmen und mit einem etwas längeren Vorbau dieses teilweise ausgleichen. Vorteil wäre der etwas größere Abstand im Schritt.


----------



## Muehi (13. Januar 2008)

Werde selbstverständlich die Antwort posten - habe derweil auch an Ergon geschrieben. 

Wunder erwarte ich mir aber keine


----------



## Goddi8 (14. Januar 2008)

Hi Rene73,

prinzipiell geb ich dir Recht, das Ganze stimmt aber nur wenn die Sattelerhöhung keine Verschiebung des Schwerpunkts nach sich zieht.
Genau das ist aber beim Stereo eher der Fall. 
Je höher der Sattel desto weiter hinten der Sattel, d.h. Schwerpunkt weiter zum Hinterrad. So hat sich das für mich zumindest auch angefühlt. 

Bei meinem HT verändert sich die Lage des Sattels und damit des Schwerpunkts nur minimal bei der Höhenverstellung. Für andere Räder kann ich nicht sprechen.

Thorsten


----------



## rene1973 (14. Januar 2008)

Geometrisch sollte das eigentlich nicht sein, ausser deine Beine wären bei einen 16" länger als wenn du ein 18" Rahmen fährst.  
Der Abstand von Trettlager zum Sattel ist ja der gleich bei 16" wie beim 18", wenn du das auf dich einstellst. Die einzige Gewichtsverlagerung könnte entstehen durch die etwas aufrechtere Sitzhaltung.


----------



## MasifCentralier (14. Januar 2008)

Ich hätt hier noch nen kleinen Tipp, für alle die versucht haben den GE1 von Ergon in Small auf ihren Syntace Vector zu hämmern: Den gibts auch in Large!!!


----------



## rene1973 (14. Januar 2008)

Die Größen hat aber mit der Länge und dem Aussendurchmesser zu tun und nicht mit dem inneren Durchmesser. Daher glaube ich nicht das dieses was bringen würde.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hoerman2201 (14. Januar 2008)

MasifCentralier schrieb:


> Ich hätt hier noch nen kleinen Tipp, für alle die versucht haben den GE1 von Ergon in Small auf ihren Syntace Vector zu hämmern: Den gibts auch in Large!!!



sorry, aber ich habe beide.
auf dem stereo die gr. s , auf dem fritzz die gr. l. 
die gingen beide megaschwer drauf.  die größe hat nur mit dem außendurchmesser zu tun.


----------



## MasifCentralier (14. Januar 2008)

Okay, hatte nur Grad den Prospekt vor mir. Mit der Länge hat das garnichts zu tun!!!


----------



## rene1973 (14. Januar 2008)

Auf der Homepage steht Durchmesser und Länge. Aber es ist auf jeden Fall der Aussendurchmesser.


----------



## MasifCentralier (14. Januar 2008)

Also eigentlich gibt es verschiedene Modelle für Trigger(lang) und Shifter(kurz).


----------



## Muehi (15. Januar 2008)

Weiß vielleicht jemand die genauen Werte und Toleranz bei Lenkergriffen? Wäre interessant zu wissen, wer von den beiden möglichen Übeltätern wirklich "schuld" ist. Hab bisher nur 22mm gefunden, womit so ziemlich alles zwischen 21,5 und 22,4 "ok" wäre . 
Irgendwo muß sowas ja standardisiert sein, sonst würd ja nix passen. 


Falls übrigens jemand unbenutzte Ergon E1L Griffe haben will, für nen akzeptablen Preis geb ich sie ab.


----------



## Muehi (15. Januar 2008)

Da mein letzter Post sich nicht mehr ändern lässt:

Habe mittlerweile Antwort von RTI bekommen, sagt in etwa aus, dass die E1 weniger Toleranzen erlauben. Teilweise kommt es dann zu Komplikationen - meine jetzigen Griffe kann ich einschicken und bekomm im Austausch neue. Wenn die ebenfalls nicht draufgehen, sind Lenker und Griff inkompatibel. 

Bei meinem Händler war ich auch - ich soll mit meinem Fahrrad vorbeikommen - sind der festen Überzeugung, dass die die Griffe draufkriegen. 
Vielleicht geh ich ja drauf ein, und bring den Lenker mit. Mein ganzes Rad bring ich deswegen nicht hin - Lenker kann ich in den Kofferraum legen und am Abend vorbeifahren. 
Die Mail von RTI nehm ich aber mit


----------



## Goddi8 (15. Januar 2008)

rene1973 schrieb:


> Geometrisch sollte das eigentlich nicht sein, ausser deine Beine wären bei einen 16" länger als wenn du ein 18" Rahmen fährst.
> Der Abstand von Trettlager zum Sattel ist ja der gleich bei 16" wie beim 18", wenn du das auf dich einstellst. Die einzige Gewichtsverlagerung könnte entstehen durch die etwas aufrechtere Sitzhaltung.



Hi,
klar wachsen meine Beine  

Es war eigentlich so gemeint, dass der Sattel und damit der Schwerpunkt nach hintern wandert da das Sattelrohr beim Stereo eine recht starke Neigung hat. Je höher die Stütze desto weiter hinten der Sattel. Desto weiter hinten der Schwerpunkt. Nach oben wandert der Schwerpunkt nicht. 
Also Verdeutlichung mal ein Bild von der Seite:


----------



## jan84 (15. Januar 2008)

SICHER dass der Schwerpunkt nennenswert nach hinten geht?
In der Regel führt ein Höherer Sattel ja auch zu einer größeren Überhöhung gegenüber dem Lenker und der Arsch wandert weiter nach hinten, soweit klar. Hierdurch liegt allerdings der Oberkörper flacher und dessen Schwerpunkt in relation zum Sattel weiter vorne. Ich könnte mir vorstellen, dass sich das ganze, bei gleicher Lenkerposition, nicht nennenswert viel nimmt. 

grüße
jan


----------



## Goddi8 (15. Januar 2008)

Guter Punkt,

ich sag nur, dass ich zw. 16" und 18" Zoll bei identischem Dämpfersetup einen UNterschied gespürt habe. Ich hab das einfach darauf zurückgeführt. 
Die Räder standen halt nebeneinander da hat man das gut gesehen.

Ich will das aber net philosophisch ausbreiten hier. Wie gesagt, bin ich mit 18" sehr zufrieden und die Oberrohrhöhe hat mich bisher noch nie gestört.


----------



## k-nipser (15. Januar 2008)

Hi - hat die Sattelstütze des Stereo auch einen Durchmesser von 31,6 wie
das AMS Pro 100? 

Danke und Grüsse Uwe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## flyingstereo (15. Januar 2008)

Nö. 34,9


----------



## rene1973 (15. Januar 2008)

Hi Goddi8,

das Bild schaut mal von der Geometrie (Sattelhöhe) richt gut aus. Da werd ich wohl auch auf mein 18" weiter warten   und freuen das die Geometrie passt. Leider bekomme ich es erst im April. .  

Das mit den Ergon Griffen nervt mich jetzt aber schon etwas, werd wohl schon mal den Vorschlaghammer suchen und in etwas aufwärmen für die Griff montage.


----------



## Muehi (16. Januar 2008)

Vorschlaghammer ist eventuell etwas zu wenig - würde eher nach ner Hydraulikpresse Ausschau halten - oder die Griffe auffeilen.  

Werd morgen mit Lenker und Griffen zum Händler schauen - bin gespannt ob die die so draufbekommen, dass noch eine Verwendung wie von Ergon vorgesehen möglich ist - also Klemmung über die Schelle und verdreh/einstellbar. Eine dauerfeste Montage werd ich nicht akzeptieren - Gewalt gegen meinen Lenker ebenfalls nicht


----------



## HolgerK (16. Januar 2008)

Meine bestellten Ergons sind auch angekommen, bin ja schon mal gespannt.

Wie sieht es eigentlich unter uns Stereofahren mit SAG Problemen bei tiefen Temperaturen beim RP23 aus? Hatte die Dämpfer schon bei Toxholic. Ist zwar etwas besser geworden, dafür benötige ich nun 3 Bar mehr Druck für den selben SAG, 13 Bar bei 74 Kilo, sonst hatte ich knapp unter 10 Bar.

Grüße
Holger


----------



## j-man (16. Januar 2008)

@ Goddi wieviel länger könntest Du die Sattelstütze noch bis zur Maximalmarkierung herausziehen?

Ich frage mich, ob das 18er noch bei 1,80m Körpergröße passt...


----------



## Muehi (16. Januar 2008)

So, Händler hat die Griffe auch nicht draufbekommen. 
Meint, dass es am Lenker liegt, und ganz unrecht scheint er da wohl nicht zu haben, immerhin hat auch er 22,3mm bis 22,4mm gemessen. 

Syntace ist mir noch eine Antwort schuldig.

Werd mal bei RTI vorsichtig anfragen, ob ich die Griffe direkt bei ihnen gegen GP1 tauschen könnte. Mein Händler will verständlicherweise nicht, immerhin sind die Griffe maßhaltig und haben auf andere Lenker beim Händler problemlos gepasst.


----------



## Goddi8 (16. Januar 2008)

j-man schrieb:


> @ Goddi wieviel länger könntest Du die Sattelstütze noch bis zur Maximalmarkierung herausziehen?
> 
> Ich frage mich, ob das 18er noch bei 1,80m Körpergröße passt...



Ewig  

Die Stütze ist ellenlang und passt ungekürzt nicht mal komplett in's Sitzrohr. 

10cm geht die noch spielend raus. Sollte für 180 reichen


----------



## j-man (16. Januar 2008)

danke. 

Wie weit schaut sie denn noch heraus, wenn man sie maximal weit reinschiebt?


----------



## Goddi8 (16. Januar 2008)

j-man schrieb:


> danke.
> 
> Wie weit schaut sie denn noch heraus, wenn man sie maximal weit reinschiebt?



Ungekürzt geht sie, wenn ich mich richtig erinnere, nicht weiter rein als bis Markierung 2. Wenn du das Bild anschaust ist das auf Höhe des roten P6 Schriftzugs.
Insgesamter Verstellbereich sind 15cm. Gesamtlänge 48cm original. Also 1cm länger als 18 Zoll (so übern Daumen)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Giant XTC (16. Januar 2008)

HolgerK schrieb:


> Meine bestellten Ergons sind auch angekommen, bin ja schon mal gespannt.
> 
> Wie sieht es eigentlich unter uns Stereofahren mit SAG Problemen bei tiefen Temperaturen beim RP23 aus? Hatte die Dämpfer schon bei Toxholic. Ist zwar etwas besser geworden, dafür benötige ich nun 3 Bar mehr Druck für den selben SAG, 13 Bar bei 74 Kilo, sonst hatte ich knapp unter 10 Bar.
> 
> ...



Ich fahre noch den RP3, aber bei 80kg auch mit 13 bar. Bei den jetzigen Temparaturen bis -5 Grad habe ich bezüglich SAG keine Veränderung festgestellt.


----------



## MasifCentralier (16. Januar 2008)

Hi,
weiß irgendwer die Schaftlänge, der verbauten Gabeln bei der 20" Version? Und ist das Teil wo FSA draufsteht ein ziemlich großer Spacer, oder gehört das noch zum Steuersatz?


----------



## wildkater (17. Januar 2008)

Goddi8 schrieb:


> Ewig
> 
> Die Stütze ist ellenlang und passt ungekürzt nicht mal komplett in's Sitzrohr.
> 
> 10cm geht die noch spielend raus. Sollte für 180 reichen



Also ich bin 186 cm und fahre ein 18" Stereo... Die Sattelstütze ist zwar relativ weit draussen, aber innerhalb der vorgegebenen Syntace-Markierungen.


----------



## j-man (17. Januar 2008)

wildkater schrieb:


> Also ich bin 186 cm und fahre ein 18" Stereo... Die Sattelstütze ist zwar relativ weit draussen, aber innerhalb der vorgegebenen Syntace-Markierungen.



ui das ist aber schon sehr groß für ein 18"! Dürfte damit äußerst handlich sein, der Bock.


----------



## jan84 (17. Januar 2008)

Kann ich bei 1-2cm mehr Körpergröße absolut bestätigen . Macht einfach nur Spaß. 

grüße
jan


----------



## j-man (17. Januar 2008)

ich bin 1,80m, da sollte ich doch nicht etwa zum 16" greifen??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rene1973 (17. Januar 2008)

Bin 1.78 und hab auch das 18" bestellt und auch probe gefahren. Das Oberrohr ist schon sehr nah.


----------



## Giant XTC (17. Januar 2008)

Ich habe bei 185cm auch ein handliches 18er.

... aber auf keinen Fall zu handlich!


----------



## j-man (17. Januar 2008)

Leute Ihr bringt mich mit meinen 1,80m hier echt in's Grübeln. 

Mein Anschaffungswunsch geht derzeit dazu noch eher in Richtung Fritzz, bei dem müsste ich dann ja wegen der etwas größeren Bodenfreiheit ja noch deutlicher zum 16" hin gehen. Leider sind die Dinger ja (noch?!) nirgends zu kriegen, so dass ich es mal ausprobieren könnte.


----------



## Stefan3500 (17. Januar 2008)

Hm also ich bin 1,72 und 18" passt perfekt. Ich geh bei Rahmen nach der Oberrohrlänge und seh das Gerät als Tourer.


Viel Spass an alle wo sich eine Kaufhilfe erwartet haben. Heisst also 18" zwischen 1,65m und 1,90m     



Gruß


----------



## frax061a (17. Januar 2008)

j-man schrieb:


> Leute Ihr bringt mich mit meinen 1,80m hier echt in's Grübeln.
> 
> Mein Anschaffungswunsch geht derzeit dazu noch eher in Richtung Fritzz, bei dem müsste ich dann ja wegen der etwas größeren Bodenfreiheit ja noch deutlicher zum 16" hin gehen. Leider sind die Dinger ja (noch?!) nirgends zu kriegen, so dass ich es mal ausprobieren könnte.



1,78m, bin eher auch 18" orientiert. Denke das müßte passen. Hab eine max Höhe von ca. 82cm ausgerechnet.(Also die Stange zwischen deinen Beinen..................vom Fahrrad!!! Hättest du wohl gerne! )


----------



## frax061a (17. Januar 2008)

frax061a schrieb:


> 1,78m, bin eher auch 18" orientiert. Denke das müßte passen. Hab eine max Höhe von ca. 82cm ausgerechnet.(Also die Stange zwischen deinen Beinen..................vom Fahrrad!!! Hättest du wohl gerne! )



ok, hab mir nochmal die geo vom fritzz angeschaut. In der Höhe verändert sich überhaupt nix.

unterschied vom 16" zu 18" nur die Entfernung vom Sattel zum Vorbau +3 cm und der Vorbau ist +1cm. Mess das bei deinem Rad und probiere was dir mehr liegt.

Werde das bei meiner nächste Tour mal beachten, mein Pro 18" ist ziemlich ähnlich, wenn ich den Sattel auf die Höhe vom Vorbau stelle. Berichte das dann mal.


----------



## HolgerK (18. Januar 2008)

So, Ergons ließen sich montieren, wobei ich auf der rechten Seite doch Druckluft als Gleithilfe benötigte.

Nach wie vor wundert es mich aber, wieso der RP23 nach der Reparatur bei Toxholics für 10mm SAG nun bei 75 kg auf einmal 3 Bar (13Bar) mehr Druck benötigt als zuvor. 

Und 20 Zoll bei 185cm. Hatte damals 18 Zoll und 22 Zoll auch mal getestet. Das 18ner war zwar super agil aber mir doch etwas zu kompakt und das 22 wäre ideal für reines Onroadfahren gewesen.

Grüße
Holger


----------



## Giant XTC (18. Januar 2008)

Onroad? Stereo?  

Ich sage immer noch 185cm und 18 Zoll sind perfekt! Schön handlich auf den Trails aber immer noch genug Druck bergauf.


----------



## HolgerK (18. Januar 2008)

Giant XTC schrieb:


> Onroad? Stereo?
> 
> Ich sage immer noch 185cm und 18 Zoll sind perfekt! Schön handlich auf den Trails aber immer noch genug Druck bergauf.



War ja auch als Witz gemeint wegen der Rahmengröße.


----------



## Lethalor (19. Januar 2008)

Hey, hab mal ne Frage 

Also, ich müsste wissen, wie das mit dem Einbau einer neuen gabel aussieht.
Das Problem ist, dass ich überall lese, das das Cube einen Steuerrohrdurchmesser von 1,5" hat, die Rock Shox Revelation habe ich aber nur in 1 1/8 gefunden, obwohl sie ja teilweise in Stereos verbaut ist.
Könnt ihr mir da weiterhelfen ?

Brauche ich dann einen neuen Reduziersteuersatz?

Wenn ja welchen (da semi-integriert) ? 

Könnt ihr mir eine andere gabel mit 1,5" empfehlen, wenn möglich ohne Steckachse ?


Vielen Dank schonmal


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dave_01 (19. Januar 2008)

mal ne ganz blöde banale Frage:

Werden die Stereos üblicherweise inklusive der passenden cleats für die Pedale (Shimano M520) ausgeliefert?  

Ich stehe jetzt mit funkelnagelneuen SPD-Schuhen aber ohne cleats da.  

thanx
dave


----------



## MasifCentralier (19. Januar 2008)

@ Lethalor
Da ist schon ein Reduziersteuersatz verbaut, da es keine AM Gabel mit nem 1,5er Schaft gibt muss das auch bei dir so sein.

@Dave
Die Cleats sind logischerweise beim Pedal dabei, da die versch. Hersteller versch, Systeme haben


----------



## dave_01 (19. Januar 2008)

MasifCentralier schrieb:


> Die Cleats sind logischerweise beim Pedal dabei, da die versch. Hersteller versch, Systeme haben



Bei meinen Stereo waren zwar die Pedale, aber keine cleats dabei. Drum frage ich ja, ob es sein kann, dass die Stereos immer ohne cleats ausgeliefert werden, oder sollten die auch bei von Cube bereits verbauten Pedalen inkludiert sein und der Händler hat bloß vergessen, die cleats mir auszuhändigen?


----------



## MasifCentralier (19. Januar 2008)

Sicher, dass das Clickpedale sind, die an dem RAd waren


----------



## Trumpf (19. Januar 2008)

dave_01 schrieb:


> Bei meinen Stereo waren zwar die Pedale, aber keine cleats dabei. Drum frage ich ja, ob es sein kann, dass die Stereos immer ohne cleats ausgeliefert werden, oder sollten die auch bei von Cube bereits verbauten Pedalen inkludiert sein und der Händler hat bloß vergessen, die cleats mir auszuhändigen?



Es ist Samstag abend. Du hast ein nagelneues ungefahrenes Stereo mit SPD Pedalen und SPD-Schuhen, aber keine passenden Cleats ? Mein Beileid, ehrlich. Ich glaub ich würd die Privatwohnung des Händlers ausfindig machen wollen und ihn am Sonntag morgen um 8 rausklingeln dass er dir Cleats gibt und du endlich aufs Bike kommst.


----------



## dave_01 (19. Januar 2008)

Trumpf schrieb:


> Es ist Samstag abend. Du hast ein nagelneues ungefahrenes Stereo mit SPD Pedalen und SPD-Schuhen, aber keine passenden Cleats ? Mein Beileid, ehrlich. Ich glaub ich würd die Privatwohnung des Händlers ausfindig machen wollen und ihn am Sonntag morgen um 8 rausklingeln dass er dir Cleats gibt und du endlich aufs Bike kommst.



 

Ne, das Stereo hatte ich mir bereits unter den Weihnachtsbaum gestellt und bin seither auch schon ein paar mal damit unterwegs gewesen. Wegen der bisherigen Minustemperaturen und Schneelage war ich jedoch mit leichten Wanderschuhen unterwegs und ich hatte mir billige Flatpedale montiert, die ich noch herumliegen hatte.
Heute habe ich neue SPD-Schuhe gekauft und bin leider erst am Nachmittag draufgekommen, dass mir da noch die cleats abgehen...

Jetzt stehe ich vor der Frage: Wem muss ich am Montag auf die Zehen treten. Dem Stereohädler, weil er mir die cleats unterschlagen hat? Oder dem Shimanoschuhhändler (anderer Radladen) aus dem gleich Grund?
Oder muss ich mich selber in den Hintern beißen, weil ich darauf vergessen habe, die cleats gesondert zu kaufen?


----------



## MasifCentralier (19. Januar 2008)

Dem Stereo Händler. DIe SChuhe ham mit den Cleats nix am Hut. Aber du kannst dir auch einfach für etwas über 10 tacken welche kaufen.


----------



## wildkater (19. Januar 2008)

Also bei meinem Bike waren beim Kauf auch keine Cleats dabei.
Ich denke die sind nur dabei, wenn man sich die Pedale separat kauft? allerdings sollten die Cleats ja nicht sooo teuer sein, dass sie Dir der Händler Deines Vertrauens nicht als Zuckerl zum nicht ganz billigen Bike draufgibt??? Frag mal... bis dahin: mit den Bergschuhen fahren!


----------



## Muehi (19. Januar 2008)

Bei mir waren die Cleats dabei. Sollten lt. meines Wissenstandes immer dabei sei.n

Ansonsten: 20" bei irgendwas knapp unter 190 Körpergröße und knappe 90 Schrittlänge. Passt mir perfekt, bin davor aber auch nen 23" Rahmen gefahren  

²HolgerK:
Welche Ergons? Die E1?
Hab jetzt bei mir meine alten GP1 vom Hardtail drauf, vielleicht nicht ganz das Optimum fürn Stereo, aber sie passen drauf.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dave_01 (19. Januar 2008)

Muehi schrieb:


> Bei mir waren die Cleats dabei. Sollten lt. meines Wissenstandes immer dabei sei.n



Bei mir leider nicht.  



Muehi schrieb:


> Ansonsten: 20" bei irgendwas knapp unter 190 Körpergröße und knappe 90 Schrittlänge. Passt mir perfekt, bin davor aber auch nen 23" Rahmen gefahren



Bei mir 22" bei 195 Größe und 92,5 Schrittlänge. Fühlt sich gut an.  Überschlagsgefühl kam bisher keines auf. Auch denke ich mir, dass mir bei kürzerem Radstand das Vorderrad beim bergauf fahren zu schnell leicht werden würde.


----------



## Bond007 (20. Januar 2008)

Als ich mein Stereo ´06 kaufte, lagen die Cleats mit bei - beim Schuhkauf ein Jahr davor waren ebenfalls welche dabei. 
Einen größeren Rahmen als 18" werd ich mir wohl net holen - ich mag´s lieber "kleiner & wendiger".


----------



## dawncore (20. Januar 2008)

Was haltet ihr von einer Marzocchi All Mountain SL am Stereo?


----------



## MasifCentralier (20. Januar 2008)

Viel, außer dass sie doch Ata hat.


----------



## dawncore (21. Januar 2008)

was gibt es an ATA so zu bemängeln?


----------



## MasifCentralier (21. Januar 2008)

DAs ist zur Geometrieanpassung gedacht. DAher ist es viel umständlicher als U-Turn. Außerdem kann es von häufigem Absenken kaputt gehen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## E=MC² (21. Januar 2008)

Nimm lieber eine mit ETA, das ist ein geniales System.


----------



## Polldi (22. Januar 2008)

Jemand 'ne Idee, ob man was auf die Carbon-Sattelstütze schmieren kann, damit sie besser gleitet? Bekomm' sie fast nicht mehr rein oder raus. Penibel sauber machen hat nix gebracht. 
Fett ja wohl nicht, Silikonspray? 
Gibt sicher auch irgendwo im Forum was dazu, bin aber zu faul zu suchen...


----------



## chris6toph (22. Januar 2008)

Peniebel ist die einzige lösung, s gibt von RST (da wo es Fox gibt) ein spezielles fet, ist aber nur einmal zu gebrauchen. Daher noch peniebler saubermachen.


----------



## HolgerK (22. Januar 2008)

Hi,

sauber machen mit Seifenlauge (halt was mildes) und Silikonspray verwenden, dann sollte es klappen.

Grüße
Holger


----------



## Giant XTC (22. Januar 2008)

... und warum kein Fett?


----------



## HolgerK (22. Januar 2008)

Weil es bei Carbon schlecht ist.

http://www.syntace.de/fileserver/syntace/FILES/p6_bedienungsanleitung_ver_08192.pdf

Grüße
Holger


----------



## pitr_dubovich (22. Januar 2008)

Hello Stereo-Fahrer,

wollte an dieser Stelle mal das meinige vorstellen:




Upgrades gegenÃ¼ber Stereo K24 2007: Sattel Selle Italia Flite XP, Kurbel und Kassette Shimano XT 2008, Schaltwerk und Trigger SRAM X.0 2008, montiert mit dem Formula-Ãquivalent der Matchmaker-Schellen an Syntace Vector Lowrider. Hoffentlich ab nÃ¤chste Woche lÃ¤uft die Fuhre auf Easton Havoc-LaufrÃ¤dern (erstmal mit Schlauch und Original-Bereifung, wenn die Alberts dann runter sind wird man sehen, ob ich mich auf das Thema Schlauchlos einlasse), womit das Setup dann erstmal gesetzt wÃ¤re.

Ob Carbon- oder Alulenker bin ich noch am experimentieren (Thema Lenkerbreite, Haltbarkeit), gleiches gilt fÃ¼r VRO vs. Superforce-Vorbau und die Lenkergriffe. To whom it may concern, weshalb ich mein Rad auch hier und nicht im âZeigt her..â-Thread vorstelle: Sowohl an Vector Lowrider Carbon als auch an die Alu-Variante passen sowohl ODI Ruffian als auch ERGON ES1 in meinem Fall bzw. FÃ¤llen absolut problemlos, so wie ich das von Schraubgriffen erwarte â gewaltlos draufschieben und sanft festschrauben.

Ein Highlight, welches ich nicht mehr missen mÃ¶chte, sind die (auf dem Bild noch nicht montierten) Shimano-Pedale PD-A 530: Nur unwesentlich schwerer als die PDM 540er, die mich jetzt acht Jahre auf meinem Hardtail begleitet haben, aber ein sowohl schickes als auch funktionales âsowohl-als-auchâ-Pedal um knifflige Stellen ausgeklickt fahren zu kÃ¶nnen. Was Dauerhaltbarkeit und Schmutzresistenz angeht muss man mal schauen, bisher bin ich Ã¤uÃerst happy mit den Dingern, und dem Rest sowieso;-))

Freie Fahrt fÃ¼r freue BÃ¼rger,
Pitr


----------



## dave_01 (22. Januar 2008)

Hi,

habe im Dezember ein Stereo "The One" gekauft und jetzt anhand von Bildern gesehen, dass es sich bei mir wohl um einen 2007er Rahmen handeln muss   , weil da am Oberrohr der "am stereo" Schriftzug (statt nur "stereo" beim 2008er Modell) steht. 

Wie kann das sein?   Ich dachte, "The One" gab es als 2007er Modell noch nicht?


----------



## pitr_dubovich (22. Januar 2008)

Stimmt, die "The One" Ausstattunsgvariante gab es (mangels "The One";-)) 2007 tatsächlich noch nicht.

Allerdings würde ich mich entspannen, nach allem was man so las und was ich mir vor dem Kauf meines 2007er Stereo auch auf der Messe von Cube habe bestätigen lassen: Der Rahmen ist absolut derselbe, abgesehen von kosmetischen Details wie Beschriftung auf der Dämpferanlenkung (steht jetzt 140mm drauf) und eben dem Schriftzug auf dem Oberrohr.

Mein Tipp: Freu Dich, dass Du schon eine 2008er Ausstattungsvariante in den Fingern hast, was man so hört gibt es einige, die noch warten.

Regards,
Pitr


----------



## Lethalor (24. Januar 2008)

Hallo zusammen...hab nochmal ne Frage  

Brauch ich einen E-Type DownPull oder TopPull Umwerfer ?


Vielen Dank für eure Hilfe !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## karatekatadvd (27. Januar 2008)

Hi, 

mal `ne Frage an die Profis, ich besitze das Stereo K24 und wie der Name schon sagt, sind daran Bremsen von Formula montiert, die K24 mit 180mm Durchmesser. Ich wollte jetzt vorne und hinten auf 200mm aufrüsten und zwar diese Bremsscheiben:

ultralight Alligator Bremsscheibe "GOLD"

da ich vorne die Manitou Minute Platinum Gabel habe mit Postmountbefestigung, Abstand von Bohrung zu Bohrung 74mm und hinten ebenfalls 74mm Bohrungsabstand, habe ich mir diese Adpater ausgesucht:

Für Vorne

Für hinten

Dazu wollte ich mir noch Beläge von Swissstop besorgen da die Originalbeläge von Formula be Nässe grausam quietschen.

Sind die Komponenten richtig die ich ausgesucht habe?
Muss ich noch etwas beachten?

Danke für eure Antworten.


cu


----------



## j-man (27. Januar 2008)

ich habe noch nie von dieser Firma gehört, sind die renommiert? Das Design scheint mir jedenfalls sehr belagsverschleißend zu sein.


----------



## MasifCentralier (27. Januar 2008)

Frag mal die Leute im Lightfreerider/Enduro Fred. Die haben da Seitenweise über die Alligator-Scheiben und passende Bremsbeläge diskutiert.


----------



## karatekatadvd (28. Januar 2008)

Yo, danke erst mal für die Antworten.

Sind die Adapter richtig? Weil genaugenommen sind die Adapter ja für eine 200mm Bremsscheibe und die Alligator hat ja 203mm?


cu


----------



## karatekatadvd (29. Januar 2008)

karatekatadvd schrieb:


> Yo, danke erst mal für die Antworten.
> 
> Sind die Adapter richtig? Weil genaugenommen sind die Adapter ja für eine 200mm Bremsscheibe und die Alligator hat ja 203mm?
> 
> ...



Oder kann man da auch Adapter von anderen Herstellern nehmen, z.B. 

Shimano vorne

Shimao hinten


cu


----------



## j-man (29. Januar 2008)

MasifCentralier schrieb:


> Frag mal die Leute im Lightfreerider/Enduro Fred. Die haben da Seitenweise über die Alligator-Scheiben und passende Bremsbeläge diskutiert.



ok danke. Bieten sie denn eine deutlich bessere Performance, oder ist es nur der Gewichtsvorteil? (sorry wenn ich nicht alles selber nachlese)


----------



## MasifCentralier (29. Januar 2008)

Nimm auf keine Fall andere, denn dann verfällt die Garantie.


----------



## karatekatadvd (29. Januar 2008)

Hat eigentlich nur den Grund:

Formula Oro Adapter, Post Mount 74 fuer : VR 200 mm Scheibe: ca. 78,90 + VK

Shimano Disc Adapter VR, F 203 P/P, PM 74 auf PM 74, 203 mm Scheibe: 9,9 +VK


Beides beim gleichen Händler rausgesucht. K.A. warum der Adapter von Formula so teuer ist. Das Risiko mit der Garantie gehe ich ein, glaube kaum das ich irgendwas befürchten muss wenn ich an meine Bike Shimanoteile verbaue, ist nur die Frage ob es passt...

cu


----------



## E=MC² (30. Januar 2008)

Mein Stereo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trumpf (30. Januar 2008)

Na wenn das der Ersatz fürs Stereo ist dann war das Stereo für dich wohl ein Fehlkauf.


----------



## E=MC² (30. Januar 2008)

Kann man so nicht sagen. Meine Bedürfnisse haben sich mit der Zeit verändert...


----------



## rip74 (2. Februar 2008)

Hallo Leute hat jemand praktische Erfahrung mit so um die 160mm an der  Stereo-Federgabel (hab an die Fox 36 oder Manitou Nixon gedacht)?


----------



## luca19721 (3. Februar 2008)

Hallo an Alle,
ich bin ein in Italian lebender MTB-Biker. Um diese Mail abzufassen, hat mir mein Vater geholfen - seine Muttersprache ist Deutsch. Es ist das erste Mal dass ich in diesem Forum schreibe. Ich bin stark an einem Stereo 2008 (Farbe: Milky Green) interessiert, das ich gestern in einem italienischen Shop sah. Das Bike gefällt mir  sehr, doch bin ich unentschieden ob das Mass für mich stimmt. Es handelt sich um ein 16-Zoll Bike; ich bin 1,72 gross und mein Schritt ist 77 cm. Auf den ersten Blick schien mir das Bike ok, doch konnte ich das Bike nicht Probe fahren da gestern zu viele Kunden in dem Geschäft waren. Sicher werde ich nochmals hingehen  Was ist Eure Meinung? Das 18-Mass schien mir etwas zu lang und zu hoch für mich. Ich habe das Oberrohr nachgemessen und dasResultat war 53 cm; theoretisch wäre das etwas kurz - auch für einen Fahrer von nur 1,65 m Grösse, doch das Sattelrohr ist dermassen diagonal, dass der Rahmen wirklich ein Sonderfall ist - nach meiner Meinung schwer zu messen und zu beurteilen
Bitte schreibt mir Eure Meinung da der hiesige Shop bis Mai/Juni keine weiteren 16-Zoll Modelle importieren kann. Dieses war das letzte Exemplar, doch haben sie einige 18-Zoll Stereos auf Lager.
Vielen Dank an alle deutschen Biker,
Ciao
Luca  

P.S.: Die Farbe Milky-Green ist etwas ausgefallen. Im ersten Moment hat sie mir wenik gefallen, doch jetzt hat sie für mich mehr Appeal als Schwarz!!


----------



## Trumpf (3. Februar 2008)

Hallo Lucy, Glückwunsch an deinen Vater. Das Deutsch ist super.

Also ich würde dir auch zum 16 Zoll raten bei deiner Größe. Aber eine Probefahrt, am besten mit 16 und 18 Zoll würde ich auf jeden Fall noch machen wenn du die Gelegenheit hast. Der Händler sollte dir auch weiterhelfen können mit Tipps zur Rahmengröße.


----------



## Eagle23 (3. Februar 2008)

Hi.

Ich habe fast Deine Grösse.
Allerdings hab ich nur 72cm Schrittlänge...  

Ich hab auch ein 16" Stereo 2008.
Es passt mir recht gut. Der Rahmen könnte zwar noch etwas kleiner sein, aber ist schon recht gut.

Ich würd Dir auch das 16" Empfehlen.

Gruss nach Italien


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## christian2bon2b (4. Februar 2008)

Hallo Luca,

ich  bin 181 cm und habe eine Schrittlänge von 82 cm, ich fahre das Stereo in 18 Zoll und es paßt perfekt. 18 Zoll wären für dich bestimmt zu groß, wegen der Schrittfreiheit am Oberrohr. Das mit dem diagonalen Sattelrohr stimmt, wenn du den Sattel hoch ausfährst wird das zu kurze Oberrohr von 53 cm wieder ausgeglichen und die Länge paßt wieder. Zum Marathon oder langen Touren ist der 16 Zoll Rahmen vielleicht ein bischen zu kurz, da würde ich einen längeren Vorbau empfehlen. 

Grüße nach Italien
Chrisitan


----------



## Wolperdinger (6. Februar 2008)

Servus miteinander,

habe mir auch letztes Jahr unvernünftiger Weise schon wieder ein neues Bike geleistet (oder auch vernünftigerweise -kann man sehen wie MANN will-) und mein Cube AMS Pro FR´05 wieder verkauft (war auch ein sehr schönes Bike).
Wollte aber von Anfang an schon irgendwie ein bißchen mehr Federweg als das Stereo letztes Jahr hatte aber doch nicht soviel wie das Fritzz zwecks Gewicht/Haltung (fahre Alpencross´s)
=> customized Stereo´07
Naja somit war klar => andere Gabel, es wurde dann eine Pike Air
und eine großere Bremsscheibe vorne => vo/203 hi/180
Bereue diese Entscheidung keinesfalls. Ein Traumbike

Insgesamt sehe ich jetzt das Cube auch den Trend gegangen ist und das Bike so wie ich es habe genau, also naja mehr oder weniger so anbietet.
Also doch Schwein gehabt

In diesem Sinne
Ride on

Hechtl







http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/28765


----------



## MasifCentralier (6. Februar 2008)

Ich hätt da mal ne Frage zu der Bildunterschrift, von dem Fotolink in deinem letzten Post: Wo gibts bitte ne Martha FR


----------



## Wolperdinger (6. Februar 2008)

ich meine die verbaute Bremse vom letzten Jahr. War glaub ich ne Louise net die gute alte Marta, aber nicht wie in Serie verbaut mit 160hi/180vo sondern halt 180hi/203vo. Sorry. 
Bin bis jetzt echt topzufrieden mit der Bremse.

War mit dem Bike auch schon in den Bergen unterwegs und die Bremspower war immer unglaublich. 
Da kann man scho mal die Bikelady übern Lenker verlassen wenn mans übertreibt


----------



## MasifCentralier (6. Februar 2008)

Aso, die Louise FR. 
Ich dachte schon du hättest dir Louise Fr Sättel und Martha Hebel zusammengebastelt


----------



## Trumpf (6. Februar 2008)

MasifCentralier schrieb:


> Aso, die Louise FR.
> Ich dachte schon du hättest dir Louise Fr Sättel und Martha Hebel zusammengebastelt



Ich dachte ich hab mal gehört dass der Unterschied zwischen Louise und Louise FR nur die Scheibengröße ist. Wenn das wirklich stimmt könnte man eine Martha mit größeren Scheiben schon als Martha FR bezeichnen.


----------



## MasifCentralier (6. Februar 2008)

Wer erzählt dir denn sowas?


----------



## Trumpf (6. Februar 2008)

MasifCentralier schrieb:


> Wer erzählt dir denn sowas?



Wie gesagt, 
"ich dachte gehört zu haben"
aber wo ist denn dann der Unterschied zwischen Louise und Louise FR ?


----------



## Trumpf (6. Februar 2008)

Naja.. vielleicht hab ichs da gelesen.
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=136717


----------



## MasifCentralier (6. Februar 2008)

Das war auch mehr so ironisch gemeint, da ich das nämlich auch glaube, da die exakt gleichviel wiegen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wildkater (6. Februar 2008)

luca19721 schrieb:


> Hallo an Alle,
> ich bin ein in Italian lebender MTB-Biker. Um diese Mail abzufassen, hat mir mein Vater geholfen - seine Muttersprache ist Deutsch. Es ist das erste Mal dass ich in diesem Forum schreibe. Ich bin stark an einem Stereo 2008 (Farbe: Milky Green) interessiert, das ich gestern in einem italienischen Shop sah. Das Bike gefällt mir  sehr, doch bin ich unentschieden ob das Mass für mich stimmt. Es handelt sich um ein 16-Zoll Bike; ich bin 1,72 gross und mein Schritt ist 77 cm. Auf den ersten Blick schien mir das Bike ok, doch konnte ich das Bike nicht Probe fahren da gestern zu viele Kunden in dem Geschäft waren. Sicher werde ich nochmals hingehen  Was ist Eure Meinung? Das 18-Mass schien mir etwas zu lang und zu hoch für mich. Ich habe das Oberrohr nachgemessen und dasResultat war 53 cm; theoretisch wäre das etwas kurz - auch für einen Fahrer von nur 1,65 m Grösse, doch das Sattelrohr ist dermassen diagonal, dass der Rahmen wirklich ein Sonderfall ist - nach meiner Meinung schwer zu messen und zu beurteilen
> Bitte schreibt mir Eure Meinung da der hiesige Shop bis Mai/Juni keine weiteren 16-Zoll Modelle importieren kann. Dieses war das letzte Exemplar, doch haben sie einige 18-Zoll Stereos auf Lager.
> Vielen Dank an alle deutschen Biker,
> ...




Ciao Luca,

nimm auf jeden Fall das 16"!  

Ich bin z. B. 186cm / Schrittlänge 88cm und fahre 18", das wäre Dir denke ich zu groß!
Hol Dir das Stereo, wenn Du Spass haben willst ;-)  
Wenn Du Marathon fahren willst, ist das Stereo sowieso nicht 1. Wahl!

Buon fortuna,

Mario


----------



## MasifCentralier (6. Februar 2008)

Hi,
falls jemand keinen Bock mehr auf das U-Turn gekurbel bei seiner Revelation hat, und außerdem nen cm mehr Federweg haben will, ich will auf ne Lyrik umsteigen und verkaufe deshalb meine OEM-Minute mit IT-Lenkerhebelabsenkung ausm 2007er Stereo.
Das ist die mit dem 6-Klick Plattformsystem wie bei den 2008er Modellen, und nicht mit dem doofen SPV.


----------



## Bond007 (6. Februar 2008)

MasifCentralier schrieb:


> Hi,
> falls jemand keinen Bock mehr auf das U-Turn gekurbel bei seiner Revelation hat, und außerdem nen cm mehr Federweg haben will, ich will auf ne *Lyrik* umsteigen...



Das mit der *Lyrik* würd ich mir nochmals (sehr) gut überlegen - bei der Variante beim _Fritzz_ hatten viele Betroffene Probleme mit der Gabel!   Teilweise musste die Lyrik 2-4 Mal ausgewechselt bzw. zur Reparatur eingeschickt werden.  Und bei der ´08er-Version solls angeblich auch noch viel besser geworden sein.


----------



## MasifCentralier (6. Februar 2008)

Mhh, die Fox ist aber viel zu teuer, und ich dachte Sport Import hätte letzten Monat endlich die richtigen Mission-Control Einheiten und Castings bekommen.


----------



## Trumpf (6. Februar 2008)

Mir käm auch keine Lyrik ins Bike. Weit über ein jahr gab es Probleme damit. Das würd mich tierisch nerven so was am Bike zu haben worauf ich mich nicht verlassen kann. Und billig sind die auch nicht. Absolute Frechheit, sowas weiter zu verkaufen, finde ich.
Meldungen dass jetzt endlich die Lösung für die Probleme gefunden sind hört man auch schon zum 100sten Mal.


----------



## hoerman2201 (6. Februar 2008)

hallo 

die lyrik ist ne geile gabel. hab sie im fritzz drin und bin super zufreiden damit. 
allerdings nicht die 2-step sondern die u-turn. dazu gleich noch ne härtere feder, und das ding ist super. 
von der 2-step würde ich allerdings auch noch die finger lassen.


----------



## Trumpf (6. Februar 2008)

Ja eben, er will ja vom U-Turn wegkommen und deshalb eine Lyrik einbauen. Da hab ich jetzt einfach mal frech vorausgesetzt dass er die Lyrik 2-Step will.


----------



## MasifCentralier (6. Februar 2008)

Ne, ich will icht von U-Turn weg, ich wollte meine Manitou anbieten, falls jemand von U-Turn wegwill. Die 2-Step ist ein Häuflein ******, die tuns doch nie.


----------



## Muehi (8. Februar 2008)

Falls sich noch jemand errinnert: 

Syntace hat geantwortet... Ich soll anrufen, dann kann mir nen Techniker weiterhelfen. Werd ich bei Gelegenheit machen, jetzt gehts erstmal auf Skiurlaub, und dann steht eh schon bald der 500km Service an, da werd ich das mal mit meinem Händler absprechen. 
Derweil tuns meine GP1 prima.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Boogeyman (8. Februar 2008)

Mein Stereo wird jetzt bald ein Jahr alt, weswegen mein FOx-Dämpfer zur Wartung müsste. Kann jemand Erfahrungswerte liefern, wie lange sowas dauert?


----------



## Giant XTC (8. Februar 2008)

Muss denn der Dämpfer wirklich zur Wartung? Ich wollte den Service eigentlich auslassen und auch die Revelation selber warten.


----------



## dave_01 (8. Februar 2008)

Muehi schrieb:


> ... und dann steht eh schon bald der 500km Service an...



Wann sollte man eigentlich zum (kostenlosen) Erstservice? 

Mein Händler meinte bei 100 bis 200km (er will mein stereo natürlich warten, bevor die Saison losgeht).

thx


----------



## Muehi (8. Februar 2008)

Mein Händler meinte so ca. nach 500km, allerdings hat er mir auch gesagt, welche Schrauben etc. nach den ersten Ausfahrten ich selber mal kontrollieren soll. 

Im Grunde wahrscheinlich egal, was nach 200km noch nicht runtergefallen ist wird bei 500km wohl auch noch drauf sein . 
Werd mir halt noch mal die Schaltung einstellen lassen, evtl. die eine fehlende Brems- und Schaltzughalterung am Unterrohr mitgeben lassen ( wurde anscheinend zwecks Flaschenhalter weggelassen ), das Lenkerproblem ansprechen, evtl. nochmal die Speichenspannung checken lassen, und wer weiß was mir noch alles einfällt für den armen Händler... 

Zum Thema RP23 und Wartung: 
Hab wohl irgendwie beim Stereo-Waschen heute etwas Dreck zwischen die Einstellknöpfe für ProPedal und Zugstufe bekommen, auf jedenfall knarzen die etwas, und beim Umlegen des PP-Hebels dreht sich das Zugstufenrädchen mit.
Hat jemand die schonmal demontiert? Wenn ich das richtig erkannt habe, ist auf der Unterseite vom blauen Hebel ne Innenseckskantschraube, vermutlich gehen damit die Hebel runter - oder ist das gar die alles-lösende-Schraube, wo mir dann mit einem lauten Knall alles um die Ohren fliegt?


Im Grunde ist das sowieso ne kleine Fehlkonstruktion, mit etwas mehr Abstand zwischen den Knöppen wär das alles selbstreinigend - und ich könnte mit meinen Fingern das ganze problemloser drehen.


----------



## Giant XTC (8. Februar 2008)

Ich denke irgendwann zwischen 100 - 300 km sollte ein erster Service gemacht werden.

Der sollte dann kostenlos vom Händler erfolgen. Eigentlich kann man den aber auch selber machen weil es werden nur alle Schrauben auf den richtigen Sitz geprüft (Drehmoment) und die Schaltung nachgestellt und natürlich einmal über den Sattel gestreichelt.


----------



## Plextor (8. Februar 2008)

Hi, was meint Ihr wenn ich einen Rahmenkit bestellen wollte für den Aufbau von einem Stereo.  Meine Eckdaten  1,81 m groß/klein und Schrittlänge 87cm.   

Fahre bereits ein Cube AMS 100 in 20 Zoll und das Oberrohr kommt mir bis auf ca 2 cm sehr dicht an die Juwelen    ansonsten fährt sich 20 Zoll super !  kann es mir jedoch mit einem etwas kleineren Rahmen auch gut vorstellen.  Mhh laut Tabelle von Cube !? bzw Biker Treff für Cube Räder, soll mann bei 175cm - 185 cm ein 20 Zoll nehmen.

Es sind hier jedoch ne menge Leute mit 18 Zoll unterwegs.

Was meint Ihr, Erfahrungsgemäß ?  hab leider keinen Cube Händler in meiner Nähe.

Gruß Alex


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dave_01 (8. Februar 2008)

Danke für die Antworten!



Giant XTC schrieb:


> Eigentlich kann man den aber auch selber machen weil es werden nur alle Schrauben auf den richtigen Sitz geprüft (Drehmoment) und die Schaltung nachgestellt und natürlich einmal über den Sattel gestreichelt.



Solange das Erstservice kostenlos ist lasse ich lieber schrauben. Obwohl selber machen, macht auch Spass. Aber so ein Drehmomentschlüssel ist leider auch nicht billig, aber irgendwann werde ich mir doch einen zulegen müssen. Gibt es da was empfehlenswertes?

Ein Punkt für das Erstservice: Der Umwerfer ist am kleinsten Zahnrad vorne so knapp am Reifen, dass ich befürchte, dass er irgendwann an den äußeren Noppen anstreifen könnte. Jedenfalls nimmt der Umwerfer bei meinen Gatschtouren viel Dreck vom Reifen und transportiert ihn auf die Kette. Das wird der Lebensdauer von Ritzel und Zahnrädern wohl nicht zuträglich sein. 
Verstellen des Umwerfers ist nicht drin, sonst funzt das nicht mehr. Aber das Rad ist IMHO nicht völlig mittig. Macht also neu Einspeichen lassen also Sinn?

thx


----------



## Sam-Berlin (9. Februar 2008)

Empfehlung für 'nen Drehmomentschlüssel: Proxxon Micro-Click. Sehr ordentliche Qualität und nur halb so teuer wie Syntace.
Es gibt drei Varianten: 5-30 Nm, 20-100 Nm und 40-200 Nm. Für die Bike-Werkstatt reicht der Kleine, auch wenn er erst bei 5 Nm beginnt. Alles, was drunter ist, sollte man mit etwas Gefühl auch selbst hinbekommen.

Und 40 Euro sollten einem korrekt angezogene Schrauben schon Wert sein. Vor allem, wenn man bedenkt, dass an so mancher Schraube doch 'ne ganze Menge dranhängt...


----------



## jan84 (9. Februar 2008)

MasifCentralier schrieb:


> Mhh, die Fox ist aber viel zu teuer, und ich dachte Sport Import hätte letzten Monat endlich die richtigen Mission-Control Einheiten und Castings bekommen.



Schonmal richtung Magura geguckt ? Wotan ...

grüße
jan


----------



## k-nipser (9. Februar 2008)

dave_01 schrieb:


> ... Aber so ein Drehmomentschlüssel ist leider auch nicht billig, aber irgendwann werde ich mir doch einen zulegen müssen. Gibt es da was empfehlenswertes ...




Hi - ich hab mir einen bei www.louis.de gekauft. Such einfach nach
der Bestellnummer 10003079  ... klasse Teil für den Preis! 

... geht von 3 bis 15 Nm und kostet "nur" 39,95,--

Grüsse Uwe


----------



## MasifCentralier (9. Februar 2008)

jan84 schrieb:


> Schonmal richtung Magura geguckt ? Wotan ...
> 
> grüße
> jan



Viel zu schwer für ne Luftgabel, und bei der Federkennlinie kann die nicht mit Fox und RS mithalten.


----------



## j-man (10. Februar 2008)

Uwe H. schrieb:


> Hi - ich hab mir einen bei www.louis.de gekauft. Such einfach nach
> der Bestellnummer 10003079  ... klasse Teil für den Preis!
> 
> ... geht von 3 bis 15 Nm und kostet "nur" 39,95,--
> ...



Guter Tipp, danke. 

Welche Drehmomente tauchen denn am Bike in etwa auf? Reich der eine Schlüssel? 15 Nm reichen wohl nicht für die Kurbel, oder? (sorry, null Plan )


----------



## jan84 (10. Februar 2008)

MasifCentralier schrieb:


> Viel zu schwer für ne Luftgabel, und bei der Federkennlinie kann die nicht mit Fox und RS mithalten.



Das Problem mal erfahren? Haben zu der Laurin auch viele gesagt (Gewicht hier nicht). Ich erfahre im Moment anderes im Stereo. 

grüße
jan


----------



## MasifCentralier (10. Februar 2008)

Ich habe nicht das Geld um groß auszuprobieren. Da keiner dazu bereit ist für Meine Minute einen fairen Preis zu zahlen hab ich warscheinlich nichtmal für ene das Geld.


----------



## HolgerK (11. Februar 2008)

Morgen,

bei Holowtech II müßten es 7,5 NM bei der Kurbel sein. Für die meisten Dinge wie Lenker, Vorbau, Kurbeln und Anbauteile passt der Schlüssel. Bei dem Preis würde ich ihn nehmen, sehr günstig.

Grüße
Holger


----------



## dawncore (11. Februar 2008)

jan84 schrieb:


> Das Problem mal erfahren? Haben zu der Laurin auch viele gesagt (Gewicht hier nicht). Ich erfahre im Moment anderes im Stereo.
> 
> grüße
> jan



Was hast du für LR verbaut?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wolperdinger (12. Februar 2008)

Hi,
so wie ich es grad überflogen habe hat sich ja nichts am Rahmen vom Stereo vom ´07 zu ´08 verändert außer der Schriftzug oder? Dass heißt Geometrie und Rohrdurchmesser etc. ist gleich geblieben oder und das ist auch gut so weil ich nämlich nen ´07er habe.

Hat sich dann das Bike vom Gewicht her von den Anbauteilen sehr zum ´07 verändert? Bzw. wo haben sie am Gewicht eingespart.
Interessiert mich nurmal....

Wolperdinger


----------



## jan84 (12. Februar 2008)

dawncore schrieb:


> Was hast du für LR verbaut?



Momentan hinten dt 5.1 mit XT Nabe, vorne irgendnen altes Bontrager LR. 
Die neuen kommen irgendwann jetzt rein. DT 240s mit RWS thrubolt, Sapim CX-Ray Speichen, Alunippeln und DT 5.1.

grüße
jan


----------



## Trumpf (12. Februar 2008)

jan84 schrieb:


> Momentan hinten dt 5.1 mit XT Nabe, vorne irgendnen altes Bontrager LR.
> Die neuen kommen irgendwann jetzt rein. DT 240s mit RWS thrubolt, Sapim CX-Ray Speichen, Alunippeln und DT 5.1.
> 
> grüße
> jan



Macht das Sinn ? So leichte Speichen und Alu-Nippel auf einer 5.1 Felge die doch relativ stabil ist ? 
Da kannst du glaub ich auch 4.2 Felgen nehmen, dann hast du wenigstens einen schön leichten LRS dessen schwächstes Teil dann eh die Nippel oder vielleicht die Speichen sind. Die Stabilität des Laufradsatzes wird wohl nicht besser oder schlechter wenn du 4.2 anstatt 5.1 nimmst.

Ich bin jetzt nicht der Laufrad-Spezialist, darfst mich also gern verbessern.


----------



## rr-igel (12. Februar 2008)

HolgerK schrieb:


> Morgen,
> 
> bei Holowtech II müßten es 7,5 NM bei der Kurbel sein. Für die meisten Dinge wie Lenker, Vorbau, Kurbeln und Anbauteile passt der Schlüssel. Bei dem Preis würde ich ihn nehmen, sehr günstig.
> 
> ...



Auf der LX laut Aufkleber 12-15Nm. Für alles außer dem Innenlager reichen 15 Nm Drehmoment. Und beim Innenlager ist das Drehmoment so groß (50-70), das kann man auch ohne Drehmomentschlüssel anknallen.


----------



## j-man (12. Februar 2008)

rr-igel schrieb:


> Auf der LX laut Aufkleber 12-15Nm. Für alles außer dem Innenlager reichen 15 Nm Drehmoment. Und beim Innenlager ist das Drehmoment so groß (50-70), das kann man auch ohne Drehmomentschlüssel anknallen.



aha, mal eben doppelt so viel? Wie kann das sein?


----------



## rr-igel (12. Februar 2008)

j-man schrieb:


> aha, mal eben doppelt so viel? Wie kann das sein?


Keine Ahnung, wo der erste Wert herkommt, ich hab daheim eine LX liegen und das ist auf dem linken Arm bei den Schrauben so ein Aufkleber 'drauf mit 12-15 Nm.


----------



## Trumpf (12. Februar 2008)

rr-igel schrieb:


> Keine Ahnung, wo der erste Wert herkommt, ich hab daheim eine LX liegen und das ist auf dem linken Arm bei den Schrauben so ein Aufkleber 'drauf mit 12-15 Nm.



Kann ich für 2008er XT Kurbel bestätigen. Derselbe Aufkleber, dieselben Werte.


----------



## j-man (12. Februar 2008)

ist das denn auch "Hollowtech II"? Bisher habe ich mich mit Drehmomenten nie auseinander gesetzt, aber bei all dem High-Tech ist ja nicht mehr nur mit feste anknallen getan.


----------



## wildkater (12. Februar 2008)

Wolperdinger schrieb:


> Hi,
> so wie ich es grad überflogen habe hat sich ja nichts am Rahmen vom Stereo vom ´07 zu ´08 verändert außer der Schriftzug oder? Dass heißt Geometrie und Rohrdurchmesser etc. ist gleich geblieben oder und das ist auch gut so weil ich nämlich nen ´07er habe.
> 
> Hat sich dann das Bike vom Gewicht her von den Anbauteilen sehr zum ´07 verändert? Bzw. wo haben sie am Gewicht eingespart.
> ...



Ich glaube die Modellpflege trifft das STEREO erst 2009. Die erfinden nicht jedes Jahr das Rad  neu.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HolgerK (12. Februar 2008)

Stimmt. 12-15 Nm. 

Hatte ich wohl irgendwie verwechselt.

Grüße
Holger


----------



## rr-igel (12. Februar 2008)

wildkater schrieb:


> Ich glaube die Modellpflege trifft das STEREO erst 2009. Die erfinden nicht jedes Jahr das Rad  neu.



Stimmt nicht ganz, die Geometrie ist im Prinzip gleichgeblieben, bei den größeren Rahmen (ab 18") ist aber das Oberrohr tiefer und das Sitzrohr etwas kürzer, zwecks geringerer Überstandshöhe.


----------



## dave_01 (12. Februar 2008)

.


----------



## dave_01 (12. Februar 2008)

Vielen Dank für die Empfehlungen zum Drehmomentschlüssel!



Uwe H. schrieb:


> Hi - ich hab mir einen bei www.louis.de gekauft. Such einfach nach
> der Bestellnummer 10003079  ... klasse Teil für den Preis!
> 
> ... geht von 3 bis 15 Nm und kostet "nur" 39,95,--
> ...





Sam-Berlin schrieb:


> Empfehlung für 'nen Drehmomentschlüssel: Proxxon Micro-Click. Sehr ordentliche Qualität und nur halb so teuer wie Syntace.
> Es gibt drei Varianten: 5-30 Nm, 20-100 Nm und 40-200 Nm. Für die Bike-Werkstatt reicht der Kleine, auch wenn er erst bei 5 Nm beginnt. Alles, was drunter ist, sollte man mit etwas Gefühl auch selbst hinbekommen.
> 
> Und 40 Euro sollten einem korrekt angezogene Schrauben schon Wert sein. Vor allem, wenn man bedenkt, dass an so mancher Schraube doch 'ne ganze Menge dranhängt...



Den Proxxon Micro-Click 30/S habe ich mir heute gekauft. Diesen habe ich in Wien im nahegelegenen Baumarkt problemlos bekommen.


----------



## jan84 (14. Februar 2008)

Trumpf schrieb:


> Macht das Sinn ? So leichte Speichen und Alu-Nippel auf einer 5.1 Felge die doch relativ stabil ist ?
> Da kannst du glaub ich auch 4.2 Felgen nehmen, dann hast du wenigstens einen schön leichten LRS dessen schwächstes Teil dann eh die Nippel oder vielleicht die Speichen sind. Die Stabilität des Laufradsatzes wird wohl nicht besser oder schlechter wenn du 4.2 anstatt 5.1 nimmst.
> 
> Ich bin jetzt nicht der Laufrad-Spezialist, darfst mich also gern verbessern.



Ja macht Sinn. Von der Stabilität her machen die 4.2er eigentlich auch alles mit, ABER damit ist schon nen 2.25er Reifen bei wenig Druck grenzwertig. Mir hats letztes Jahr in den Alpen den Reifen auf ner Abfahrt über ein ganzes Stück aus der Felge gezogen (2.25er Alber auf DT 4.1 bei ~2 bar) (*Bild*). Und da man mit dem Stereo doch nen paar mehr möglichkeiten hat als mit nem 80mm HT müssen da auch schonmal reifen von Mind 2.35 bei ~1.5 Bar funktionieren. 

Bzgl der Speichen und Nippel gibts normal keine Probleme. Die DT-Enduro Laufräder sind ja auch mit leichten messerspeichen aufgebaut. 

grüße
jan


----------



## pitr_dubovich (15. Februar 2008)

Hi,

nach zwei Wochen Teneriffa mit meinem Goldstück (Stereo K24 2007) hier ein Erfahrungsbericht, wie sich das Radl und sonstiges verwendetes Material geschlagen hat (zu Teneriffa schreib ich was an anderer Stelle):

Hinterbau: Absolut souverän! Hätte mein Stereo gegen nichts gröberes tauschen wollen, obwohl es dort ziemlich ruppig her-/hinabging (zur Auswahl vom Verleih standen neben ERTs noch Ghost Northshore, von anderen Radlern bzw. den Guides hab ich Bionicon Ironwood und Kona Stinky Dee Luxe ausprobieren können). Aber definitiv auch nicht gegen was kleineres/leichteres, trotz jeder Menge Gegensteigungen. Habe nach der ersten "Tour" erstmal den Vector Carbon wieder gegen die (breitere) Alu-Version getauscht, dreizehn cm von der Sattelstütze abgesägt und Plattformpedale montiert, so machte die Sache dann richtig Spaß.

Gabel (Manitou Minute Platinum) war so ne Sache: IT super, war längst voll erigiert während die anderen noch am Holm drehten, Federweg ausreichend und gut nutzbar, aber insbesondere im Vergleich zum Hinterbau unsensibler und wesentlich höheres Losbrechmoment. Oft habe ich mir die Progressivität einer Stahlfedergabel oder Blockierung vom Lenker aus gewünscht, ein Salto vorwärts über die Steilstufe hätte so wohl vermieden werden können. Wie denken denn die Stereo-Fahrer mit Pike darüber? Seid ihr happy mit PopLoc und Mehrgewicht? Wie gut harmoniert diese Gabel mit dem Stereo-Hinterbau (bei bevorzugtem Einsatz auf technischen Singletrails)? Erfahrungsberichte willkommen!

Laufräder: Das Upgrade auf Easton Havoc Laufräder tat dem Lenk- und Bremsverhalten gut, fühlt sich alles steifer und direkter an, Steckachse vermisse ich erstmal nicht. Schon gar nicht nachdem ich das Gefummel meiner Mitfahren mit der Kombination Manitou-Steckachse und DT Swiss-Naben beim shuttlen beobachten bzw. abwarten durfte. Felgen sind breiter und vertragen die nach dem Ableben der Fat Alberts geplanten 2.4er Bettys wohl besser. 

Bremsen: Größere Scheibe vorne! Die Vorderradbremse war nach zwei Drittel einer Abfahrt von 2.200m auf null definitiv am Ende, Bremswirkung nicht mehr vorhanden, dafür roch es verbrannt und qualmte (keine Übetreibung). Die K18 mit 200er Scheibe am nagelneuen Bike des Guides erlitt das gleiche Schicksal einen Tag später. Klar, auch eine Frage von Fahr- bzw. Bremstechnik, aber das Upgrade kostet monetär und gewichtsmäßig ein Lächeln und bringt einfach ein definitives Sicherheitsplus. Abgesehen davon ist nach o.g. Sturz eine Scheibe sowieso fällig:-/

Ansonsten war der Trip einfach nur rund, das Rad hat super funktioniert und Teneriffa macht einen Heidenspaß! Näheres hierzu an anderer Stelle, Bilder kommen in meine Galerie.

Regards,
Pitr


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## QuatschMitSoße (17. Februar 2008)

Hallo,

hab mich nach langem Informieren für ein Stereo K18 entschieden und bin mal ein 20'' Probe gefahren, das mir mit meinen 195cm (Schrittlänge 94cm) zu klein war. Da mein Händler kein größeres vorrätig hatte, hat er jetzt vor 5 Wochen ein 22'' bestellt.

Auf der Cube-Homepage steht nun, dass der Unterschied der Oberrohrlänge gerade mal 1cm beträgt. Meine Befürchtungen sind nun, dass das 22'' dann eventuell auch noch zu klein ist. Habt ihr irgendwelche Erfahrungen?? Oder welche Teile könnte ich denn ersetzen, so dass es mir doch noch passt. Das Bike bekomme ich voraussichtlich erst Mitte Mai 2008  
Die Ungewissheit, ob es dann passt oder nicht macht mich noch ganz kirre.

Danke schonmal für Rückmeldungen!


----------



## flyingstereo (17. Februar 2008)

Nabend!

Ich bin selbst 1,93 und hab auch ein 22er! Schrittlänge weiß ich nicht ausm Kopf, ist aber relativ lang...  
Ich hab sogar nen kürzeren Vorbau drauf gemacht damit es perfekt ist! Du darfst auch nicht vergessen das du durch die Sattelstütze relativ weit nach hinten kommst! Würde mir an deiner Stelle keine großen Gedanken machen. Das passt schon...

greetz


----------



## dave_01 (18. Februar 2008)

Hi,

bin selbst 195 mit 92,5 Schrittlänge. Hatte ein 20" probegefahren, bin mir darauf aber zu "kompakt" vorgekommen. Auf dem 22" fühle ich mich sehr wohl.
Hatte ursprünglich Befürchtungen, dass mir beim 22" die Überstandshöhe knapp werden könnte. Ist sich bis jetzt bei jedem ungeplanten Anhalten ausgegangen.  
Sattelüberhöhung geht auch ganz gut, auch wenn es vielleicht manchmal bequemer sein könnte. Dann kannst Du ja nach Deinen Bedürfnissen einen steileren Vorbau montieren. Ich werd's wahrscheinlich so lassen, wie es ist.

viel Geduld!


----------



## Bond007 (18. Februar 2008)

Ist ja echt Wahnsinn - hat CUBE anscheinend die Rahmengrößen kpl. neu definiert, wenn ich so Eure Konfektionen in Anbetracht ziehe?!!  
Ich gehe sehr stark davon aus, das mein nächstes CUBE wiederum max. ein 18"er werden wird, außer dieses ist definitiv für meine 1,86 m Größe zu klein.


----------



## QuatschMitSoße (18. Februar 2008)

Uiuiui, vielen Dank schonmal. Jetzt fällt mir ein Stein vom Herzen.

@flyingstereo: ich bin alles andere als ein erfahrener Mountainbiker, darum: Was meinst du damit, dass ich nicht vergessen sollte, dass ich durch die Sattelstütze relativ weit hinten sitze?

Schonmal danke für deine hoffentlich erneute Hilfe.


----------



## j-man (18. Februar 2008)

@ QuatschMitSoße der Winkel des Sattelrohres ist relativ flach, so dass Du Dich mit dem Herausziehen des Sattels immer weiter vom Tretlager weg/nach hinten bewegst.


----------



## chappli (19. Februar 2008)

Trumpf schrieb:


> Macht das Sinn ? So leichte Speichen und Alu-Nippel auf einer 5.1 Felge die doch relativ stabil ist ?
> Da kannst du glaub ich auch 4.2 Felgen nehmen, dann hast du wenigstens einen schön leichten LRS dessen schwächstes Teil dann eh die Nippel oder vielleicht die Speichen sind. Die Stabilität des Laufradsatzes wird wohl nicht besser oder schlechter wenn du 4.2 anstatt 5.1 nimmst.
> 
> Ich bin jetzt nicht der Laufrad-Spezialist, darfst mich also gern verbessern.



dass die sapim xc-ray speichen das schwächste glied sein werde, wage ich zu bezweifeln, immerhin werden die teile sogar im downhill verwendet ;-)
gruß chappli
P.S ich warte auch auf mein cube stereo k18 und werde bei erhalt die felge gegen einen satz mit ringle dirty flea-naben sapim xcray, alunippel, 4.2d felge und nobbynic 2,3 tauschen. bringt summa summarum mindestens ein halbes kilo gewichtsersparnis


----------



## SPYSHOT (19. Februar 2008)

Hallo zusammen,

falls jemand noch auf der Suche nach einem Cube Stereo (18 Zoll, schwarz eloxiert) mit einer Custom Ausstattung sein sollte, bitte dem folgenden Link folgen:

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=330213149494&ssPageName=STRK:MESE:IT&ih=014












Gruß, Christian


----------



## fatz (19. Februar 2008)

chappli schrieb:


> ich warte auch auf mein cube stereo k18 und werde bei erhalt die felge gegen einen satz mit ringle dirty flea-naben sapim xcray, alunippel, 4.2d felge und nobbynic 2,3 tauschen. bringt summa summarum mindestens ein halbes kilo gewichtsersparnis



auf dem trip war ich auch mal. damit nimmst du dem bike 70% seines moeglichen 
einsatzbereiches, ausser du bist n fliegengewicht mit 50kg. ich fahr zz. fast ausschliesslich
mit den originalen sun sos/xt/fat albert laufraedern. der dirty flea/4.1 LRS steht verstaubt im eck.


----------



## katerpoldi (19. Februar 2008)

ich habe mal eine frage zu bremsgriff- und schalthebelabstimmung: ich muss die k18-bremsgriffe - selbst wenn ich sie weit nach innen schiebe - immer mit 2 fingern bedienen, weil die griffe so lang sind. deshalb die frage: wie habt ihr das problem gelöst? habt ihr die xt-schalthebel ohne die anzeige nach außen montiert, so dass ihr die bremsgriffe innen habt? oder bremst ihr alle mit 2 fingern?
gruß
alex


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eagle23 (19. Februar 2008)

Hi.

Ich hab beim "The One" die XT Shifter ohne Gang nach aussen und die Bremshebel weit nach innen, damit es optimal für mich passt. Nur der Lockout für die PIKE wurd dann bissle eng, da mein Lenker nur noch 65cm Breit is.


----------



## MasifCentralier (19. Februar 2008)

Also generell braucht man bei ner modernen Bremse und besonders bei Formula gerade mal einen Finger zum bremsen. Aber mehr als zwei beim besten Willen nicht. Außerdem sind die Oro Hebel für zwei Finger designed.


----------



## katerpoldi (20. Februar 2008)

MasifCentralier schrieb:


> Also generell braucht man bei ner modernen Bremse und besonders bei Formula gerade mal einen Finger zum bremsen. Aber mehr als zwei beim besten Willen nicht. Außerdem sind die Oro Hebel für zwei Finger designed.



von mehr als zwei war auch nie die rede, es ging um die frage, wie man die griffe so anbringt, dass man tatsächlich nur einen finger anlegen kann. aber das ist ja immerhin eine info, dass formulas für 2 finger konstruiert sind, wenn mir auch das ziel dieser konstruktion nicht ganz einsichtig ist, wenn 1 finger reichen würde.


----------



## Muehi (20. Februar 2008)

Doppelt gemoppelt hält besser  

Bremse auch stets mit zwei Fingern, hab ich mir über die Zeit so angewöhnt, und folglich auch keine Probleme - Sram Shifter sind innen, Bremshebel außen, beide direkt nebeneinander, knapp 1-2cm Platz zum Griff.


----------



## fatz (21. Februar 2008)

ich brems lieber mit einem finger und halt den lenker mit einem finger mehr. wenn's
g'scheit schuettelt, ein nicht zu verachtender vorteil. auslassen tut weh!


----------



## Trumpf (21. Februar 2008)

Bin auch 2-Finger-Bremser. Meine Gabel hält das Bike auch bei hohen Hindernissen und hohen Geschwindigkeiten so ruhig dass 3 Finger für den Lenker vollkommen reichen. Da schüttelt und rüttelt nicht soo viel.
Aber wenn ich bremsen muss, dann aus dem Grund, weil irgendwas vor mir ist für dass die momentane Geschwindigkeit zu hoch ist und dann möcht ich durch das Bremsen langsamer werden... und zwar SOFORT !!   
Und dann reicht mir ein Finger für die Bremsleistung die ich dann brauche nicht aus.


----------



## fatz (21. Februar 2008)

Trumpf schrieb:


> Und dann reicht mir ein Finger für die Bremsleistung die ich dann brauche nicht aus.


komisch mir schon. kann ganz problemlos mit einem finger blockieren. aber vielleicht fahr 
ich auch einfach groeberes zeug als du.


----------



## Trumpf (21. Februar 2008)

fatz schrieb:


> komisch mir schon. kann ganz problemlos mit einem finger blockieren. aber vielleicht fahr
> ich auch einfach groeberes zeug als du.



Bis zu 'ner gewissen Geschwindigkeit geht das bei mir auch.


----------



## Giant XTC (21. Februar 2008)

Mir reicht ein Finger von der Bremskraft auch nicht aus, zumindest vom Gefühl her.

Davon mal abgesehen ist es mir zu fummelig die Hebel so zu positionieren dass ich mit einem Finger richtig rankomme.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hans-Gerd (21. Februar 2008)

Mich würde interessieren ob hier jemand Erfahrungen mit Rohloff-Nabe am Stereo hat und wie die aussehen (Probleme beim Einbau, im Betrieb, Gewichtsverteilung etc.). Wer kann was sagen?

Gerd


----------



## wurzelhoppser (21. Februar 2008)

Hallo glaube nicht das ein Stereo umbedingt für Rohloff geigned ist.Gibt besseres dafür Nicolai oderEndorfin brauchste auch keinen Kettenspanner.Bei beiden wird die Kette über langlöcher nach gespannt.Glaube das Stereo ist sowie es ist schon ein absoluter Hammer,bin der Meinung gibt im Moment in der Liga nichts besseres.Gruss


----------



## dawncore (21. Februar 2008)

Zur Info: Verkaufe meinen Rahmen wieder, siehe Signatur & Bikemarkt


----------



## Dude1979 (21. Februar 2008)

Hey ...

Ich bin seit heute auch stolzer Besitzer eines Stereo The One!! Ich war so geil über die Nachricht des Händlers, das ich direkt nach der Arbeit in meinem Anzug zu Fuß zum Fahrradladen und dann im Anzug und Lederschuhen auf Klickis im Regen und ohne Schutzbläche nach Haus gefahren bin!!  War mir alles scheiss egal, hauptsache das gute Stück darf jetzt in meiner Wohnung übernachten ...

Der erste Eindruck auf dem einen Kilometer war sehr genial, allerdings bin ich mit meinen Lederhacken beim Treten immer gegen den Hinterbau gekommen. Hattet Ihr sowas auch schonmal oder lags an meinen Schuhen?

Freu mich auf jeden Fall auf die erste Tour!!!!!!!


----------



## Muehi (22. Februar 2008)

Moin,

komme ebenfalls mit meinen Klickschuhen teilweise an die Hinterbaustreben dran. Auch wenns nur selten ist, und wendern nur ein leichtes vorbeistreifen, ich hab mir vorsichtshalber um die betreffenden Streben nen Stück alten Schlauch als Schutz gewickelt.


----------



## freddy_walker (22. Februar 2008)

wurzelhoppser schrieb:


> Hallo glaube nicht das ein Stereo umbedingt für Rohloff geigned ist.Gibt besseres dafür Nicolai oderEndorfin brauchste auch keinen Kettenspanner.Bei beiden wird die Kette über langlöcher nach gespannt.Glaube das Stereo ist sowie es ist schon ein absoluter Hammer,bin der Meinung gibt im Moment in der Liga nichts besseres.Gruss



Hallo! Wir reden hier von Fullys, oder? Rohloff an Fully wird mit Kettenspanner eingebaut ggf. wird das Ansprechverhalten etwas träger, da Rohloff schwerer als normale Kassette. Fahre ich selbst begeistert am AMS Pro seit '04.

GRuß, F.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Peter-S (22. Februar 2008)

.. ja, ab Schuhgröße 54 wird es eng 

Quatsch, mit den Clickies ist das kein Problem mehr...


----------



## Boogeyman (22. Februar 2008)

Ich fahre an meinem Stereo neben meinen Click-Pedalen ab und an auch Plattformpedale. Nur damit habe ich Probleme mit dem Anstoßen (Schuhgröße 45).


----------



## MasifCentralier (22. Februar 2008)

Ich würde keine Rohloff verbauen, da das Stereo eh schon das ganze Rahmengewicht voll weit hinten hat. Ich glaube sogar, dass sich das mit ner schwereren Gabel besser fahren würde.


----------



## Muehi (22. Februar 2008)

Selbst fahre ich bei den Clicks Größe 48... Die fallen aber etwas kleiner aus .

Habe derweil nen anderes Problem: Irgendwas knarzt und klappert verstärkt in letzter Zeit beim normalen Fahren über ebenen Boden. Irgendwo im vorderen Bereich nen helles kurzes Klicken/Knarzen. Hoffentlich nur irgendwas mitm Laufrad, nicht das die Gabel kaputt ist. Tritt sehr häufig auf, unabhängig von Fahrgeschwindigkeit/Trittfrequenz. 

Zusätzlich wahrscheinlich im Bereich Kurbel/Innenlager teilweise nen lautes Knarzen, von Zeit zu Zeit auch mal quietschen, fast immer bei der gleichen Kurbelposition, aber immer nur unter Last zu hören. Beim leeren Durchdrehen merkt man nix. 
Genau das gleiche Problem hab ich witzigerweise auch an meinem Hardtail mit LX HTII, nur heftiger, teilweise durchgehendes Quietschen. Am Hardtail hats mit knapp 500km angefangen, beim Cube hab ich derzeit ~400km drauf. Liegt also vermutlich am Innenlager, hatte jemand sowas schon mal?

Schonmal schönen Gruß an meinen Händler, wird ne schöne 500km Inspektion


----------



## Polldi (22. Februar 2008)

Jup, die Innenlager müssen nach wenigen km oft "nachgezogen" werden. Sollte nicht sein, ist aber so.


----------



## wurzelhoppser (22. Februar 2008)

Hatte ich auch,bei meinem altem AMS Pro.Nachdem ich mein Stereo als Rahmenkit bekommen habe ist mir aufgefallen das einige Kettenblattschrauben los waren,XT2008 habe sie dann mit Kupferpaste neu eingesetzt richtig angezogen und gut war es.Gruss


----------



## pitr_dubovich (23. Februar 2008)

Hi,

ging in meinem Teneriffa-schwelgen vielleicht etwas unter: Wer fährt ein Stereo mit Pike? Wie fährt sich ein Stereo mit Pike (Stichwort Harmonie mit Hinterbau, Losbrechmoment, Sensibilität, Gewichtsverteilung)? Un natürlich: Welche Pike?

Regards,
Pitr


----------



## Polldi (23. Februar 2008)

Aaah!! Die Kettenblattschrauben!!  
Werde sofort wieder in den Keller runter hüpfen, wo ich das Rad grad geparkt hab. Fing eben in Dortmund wieder an zu knacken, aber anders als damals das Innenlager. Kettenblätter hatte ich im Verdacht, nu' weiß ich ja, wo ich genau suchen muß  Danke!


----------



## Lelles0815 (24. Februar 2008)

Moin Leute,

ich stehe momentan vor einer Neukauf entscheidung und das Stereo The One ist einer meiner Favoriten, nur leider kann ich noch fast nirgends Erfahrungsberichte oder Tests finden. Bin das Stereo K18 vorgestern in 18" gefahren, das Ansprechverhalten vom Hinterbau fand ich prima, nur leider war mir das Bike definitiv etwas zu klein (bin 1,82m). Da ich bevorzugt Trails und Wald (am liebsten abseits der Wege) fahre sollte ich schon ein kleineres Bike nehmen, was sich wohl so um die 20" bewegt.

Wegen der Rahmengrösse bin ich mir wirklich total unsicher, zumal ich gestern bei Canyon war und ein ES 8.0 gefahren bin und mir da der XL Rahmen (22") am besten passte.

Welche Rahmengrössen fahrt Ihr denn (bei euerem Stereo) bei welcher Körpergrösse ??

Mein Händler hat mir ein unschlagbares Angebot für das The One gemacht, deswegen sollte ich so schnell wie möglich handeln.

Gruß

Lelles0815


----------



## wildkater (24. Februar 2008)

Lelles0815 schrieb:


> Moin Leute,
> 
> Bin das Stereo K18 vorgestern in 18" gefahren, das Ansprechverhalten vom Hinterbau fand ich prima, nur leider war mir das Bike definitiv etwas zu klein (bin 1,82m). Da ich bevorzugt Trails und Wald (am liebsten abseits der Wege) fahre sollte ich schon ein kleineres Bike nehmen, was sich wohl so um die 20" bewegt.



???
was jetzt, 18" zu klein oder zu groß?
Bin 186cm, Schrittlänge 88cm und fühle mich ebenfalls auf Trails sehr wohl --> meine Wahl: 18" !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Plextor (24. Februar 2008)

wildkater schrieb:


> ???
> was jetzt, 18" zu klein oder zu groß?
> Bin 186cm, Schrittlänge 88cm und fühle mich ebenfalls auf Trails sehr wohl --> meine Wahl: 18" !



Das würde mich auch brennend interessieren, da ich selber 1,81 m groß/klein bin und Schrittlänge 84 cm habe.  

Mein Stereo kauf steht bevor und keine Möglichkeit so ein Schätzchen zu fahren  

Habe ein AMS PRO in 20 Zoll und ja das ist so ziemlich an der Grenze von der Größe ! größer darf es net sein.


----------



## MasifCentralier (24. Februar 2008)

Auf jeden Fall maximal 20". Angeblich haben die ja die Rahmengrößen den anderen Herstellern etwas angeglichen, von daher ist 20" warscheinlich genau deine Wahl.


----------



## Lelles0815 (24. Februar 2008)

wildkater schrieb:


> ???
> was jetzt, 18" zu klein oder zu groß?
> Bin 186cm, Schrittlänge 88cm und fühle mich ebenfalls auf Trails sehr wohl --> meine Wahl: 18" !



Hallo Wildkater,

das mit der Schrittlänge hat mich stutzig gemacht und ich hab gerade nochmal meine Körpergrösse gemessen....also, bin 184cm (traue niemals deinem Perso :-D) und habe ne Schrittlänge von 87cm.
Also ich habe mich auf dem 18" etwas gestaucht gefühlt. Beim fahren hatte ich immer das Gefühl fast mit den Knien den Unterarm zu berühren, deshalb denke ich, daß ich ein 20" brauche.

Gruß

Lelles0815


----------



## katerpoldi (24. Februar 2008)

meine Daten:
1,88 m groß, 86 cm Schrittlänge, Rahmengröße: 20 Zoll. 
Passt super (auch auf Trails), dürfte aber keinesfalls größer sein.


----------



## wildkater (24. Februar 2008)

Lelles0815 schrieb:


> Hallo Wildkater,
> 
> das mit der Schrittlänge hat mich stutzig gemacht und ich hab gerade nochmal meine Körpergrösse gemessen....also, bin 184cm (traue niemals deinem Perso :-D) und habe ne Schrittlänge von 87cm.
> Also ich habe mich auf dem 18" etwas gestaucht gefühlt. Beim fahren hatte ich immer das Gefühl fast mit den Knien den Unterarm zu berühren, deshalb denke ich, daß ich ein 20" brauche.
> ...



Nimm das worauf Du Dich wohl fühlst! Im Zweifelsfall beide Größen Probefahren.
Für mich wäre vermutlich ein 19" optimal; habe mich auf dem 20" nicht 100% wohl gefühlt und nachdem ich ein Spaßgerät haben wollte habe ich mich eben für das 18" entschieden! Schaut halt der Sattel etwas weiter raus als bei den meisten...


----------



## dave_01 (24. Februar 2008)

pitr_dubovich schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> ging in meinem Teneriffa-schwelgen vielleicht etwas unter: Wer fährt ein Stereo mit Pike? Wie fährt sich ein Stereo mit Pike (Stichwort Harmonie mit Hinterbau, Losbrechmoment, Sensibilität, Gewichtsverteilung)? Un natürlich: Welche Pike?
> 
> ...


Habe seit Weihnachten ein Stereo The One und dazu gibt's ne Pike (140mm U-turn air).
Da es mein erstes fully ist, sind meine Aussagen zur Pike wahrscheinlich nicht ausreichend qualifiziert. 
Nur soviel: Wenn ich jetzt endlich ein fully fahre, dann möchte ich das auch spüren.   
Daher habe ich alles IMHO eher weich abgestimmt (auch die Reifen ) und weder beim Dämpfer noch bei der Gabel sperre ich was oder stell was härter. Daher kann es auch selten mal wippen und es gefällt mir (auf längeren Asphaltabschnitten sperre ich doch, aber sowas fahre ich nur selten). Bei längeren Steigungen drehe ich die Gabel gerne rein, dann steigt das Vorderrad weniger leicht.
Die Pike ist mit Steckachse und gilt allgemein als etwas steifer. So brauche ich mir erst recht keine Gedanken machen, wo ich mein Bike drüberprügel.


----------



## Muehi (24. Februar 2008)

So,

Kettenblattschrauben hab ich heute geprüft, waren alle fest. 

Da ich mittlerweile ~480km draufhab, und ich es nächste Woche nicht zur Inspektion bringen kann, werd ich mal die Kurbel ausbauen und das Innenlager kontrollieren. 

Schon leicht enttäuschend, dass beide HTII Innenlager an meinen beiden Hobeln Probleme machen. Entweder ich bin zu schwer, oder die Lager zu leicht


----------



## QuatschMitSoße (24. Februar 2008)

Hallo!!

Kann mir zufällig von euch jemand sagen, welche Kröpfung der Lenker beim Stereo K18 standardmäßig ab Werk hat? Den gibt´nämlich einmal mit 12° und einmal mit 16°.

Tausend Dank...


----------



## pitr_dubovich (24. Februar 2008)

Hm,

grundsätzlich stimme ich katerpoldi zu. mein 20er passt bei 1,9m höhe und 88cm schrittlänge als tourenrad und natürlich bergab sehr gut, laufruhig, alles passt.

in engen switchbacks o.ä. merke ich allerdings, dass das schon eine gewaltige fuhre ist, die ich da bewege und die überstandshöhe ist ein paar mal schon fast knapp gewesen...

fazit: ich persönlich würde das rad nicht kleiner fahren wollen, aber wenn du dich auf beiden rahmengrößen wohl fühlst und überwiegend technischen singletrail fahren willst würde ich das kleinere, d.h. 18 zoll wählen. 

regards,
pitr


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pitr_dubovich (24. Februar 2008)

alle stereos die ich kennen haben die 12-Grad-Variante montiert gehabt

regards,
pitr


----------



## Dude1979 (24. Februar 2008)

Lelles0815 schrieb:


> Moin Leute,
> 
> ich stehe momentan vor einer Neukauf entscheidung und das Stereo The One ist einer meiner Favoriten, nur leider kann ich noch fast nirgends Erfahrungsberichte oder Tests finden. Bin das Stereo K18 vorgestern in 18" gefahren, das Ansprechverhalten vom Hinterbau fand ich prima, nur leider war mir das Bike definitiv etwas zu klein (bin 1,82m). Da ich bevorzugt Trails und Wald (am liebsten abseits der Wege) fahre sollte ich schon ein kleineres Bike nehmen, was sich wohl so um die 20" bewegt.
> 
> ...




Hey ...

ich bin 1,82 m groß und fahre auch das The One. Ich hab es zwar erst seit ein paar Tagen, aber ich würde ganz klar das 18 Zoll nehmen. Ich habe im Stand gerade mal 2 Zentimeter zwischen dem Oberrohr und meinem Gehänge Platz   Kleiner sollte der Abstand nicht sein. Die Sitzposition ist zwar sehr komfortabel und aufrecht, sollte im Gelände aber ein Vorteil sein. GGf. kaufe ich mir noch einen längeren Vorbau um etwas gestreckter zu sitzen ...

Also viel SPass beim Bestellen und warten ...


----------



## Lelles0815 (25. Februar 2008)

...Ja genau, warten....das ist das Stichwort, wollte heute bestellen.....Cube hat für das The One nen Liefertermin für KW21 vorausgesagt.....ich könnte mich grad mal übergeben


----------



## MasifCentralier (25. Februar 2008)

Dann hol dir doch das neu Lapierre, oder wenn du das nicht willst, dann kaufs trotzdem und ich tauschs gegen mein Stereo K24.


----------



## idworker (26. Februar 2008)

MasifCentralier schrieb:


> Dann hol dir doch das neu Lapierre, oder wenn du das nicht willst, dann kaufs trotzdem und ich tauschs gegen mein Stereo K24.


Hi zusammen,
ich hab mir das Cube Stereo "the one" in 18" geholt, bin 1,74 groß und finde das passt ganz gut. Aber die Farbe: milky orange ist perfekt, endlich hat das langweilige schwarz mal ein Ende..


----------



## Giant XTC (26. Februar 2008)

Was heisst hier langweiliges schwarz  

klassisch, schlicht, haltbar (sandgestrahlt), dezent, einfach schön...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lelles0815 (27. Februar 2008)

Moin,

da ich in den letzten Tagen hier ziemlich viel lese, hab ich mal ne Frage an euch, fahrt Ihr alle die Air Versionen der Pike oder Revelation oder hat der eine oder andere auch auf Stahlfeder umgebaut. Die Stahlfeder Versionen sollen ja besser bzw. feiner ansprechen und den Federweg effektiver nutzen.
Kann mir da jemand was zu sagen ??

Gruß

Lelles0815


----------



## pitr_dubovich (4. März 2008)

Hi,
was ist denn hier los, sind alle Stereos (oder die Fahrer;-) schlagartig zusammengebrochen, oder was;-? Oder seid ihr alle auf der Cebit?

So viele offene Fragen zu Größen, Pikes und Stahlfederumbauten, und keiner der Silberrücken äußert sich?

Ratlos,
Pitr


----------



## HimmelundHölle (5. März 2008)

QuatschMitSoße schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> hab mich nach langem Informieren für ein Stereo K18 entschieden und bin mal ein 20'' Probe gefahren, das mir mit meinen 195cm (Schrittlänge 94cm) zu klein war. Da mein Händler kein größeres vorrätig hatte, hat er jetzt vor 5 Wochen ein 22'' bestellt.
> 
> ...



Ich bin 190 und habe Schritlänge 87cm, da war mein 20" genau richtig. Ich denke, Du wirst bei deinen Gardemassen mit dem 22" schon glücklich. Ansonsten - wirklich geiles Bike, freu Dich schon mal drauf


----------



## Muehi (5. März 2008)

Meine Masse hab ich hier ja schon irgendwo hingetippt: ca. 190-90-20 ( Körpergröße, Schrittlänge, Rahmengröße ). Top zufrieden, evtl. kommt noch nen kürzerer Vorbau. 


Hab zwischenzeitlich die Kurbel demontiert, die Auflageflächen zwischen Kurbel und Lager sauber gemacht, etwas eingefettet, und damit ist schonmal ein Knarzen weg. 
Muß man wohl öfters machen, da kommt einfach viel zu leicht Dreck dazwischen, und nicht mehr von selbst raus. 
Zusätzlich hab ich die Schaltröllchen etwas mit Öl von außen an den Reibflächen beträufelt, die laufen nun auch geschmeidiger. 

Was bleibt, ist ein dauerndes Knacken, da hab ich noch nicht den Übeltäter ausmachen können. Tippe darauf, dass es von den Kettenblättern oder von der Kette kommt, Kettenblattschrauben sind aber alle fest, Kette frisch geölt.


----------



## hoerman2201 (5. März 2008)

träufel mal ein wenig öl auf die sattelklemmung. ist auch ein gern genommenes knarxgeräusch.


----------



## rip74 (5. März 2008)

Muehi schrieb:


> Meine Masse hab ich hier ja schon irgendwo hingetippt: ca. 190-90-20 ( Körpergröße, Schrittlänge, Rahmengröße ). Top zufrieden, evtl. kommt noch nen kürzerer Vorbau.
> 
> 
> Hab zwischenzeitlich die Kurbel demontiert, die Auflageflächen zwischen Kurbel und Lager sauber gemacht, etwas eingefettet, und damit ist schonmal ein Knarzen weg.
> ...



oder speichen nachziehen!


----------



## Basscommander (6. März 2008)

Lelles0815 schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> da ich in den letzten Tagen hier ziemlich viel lese, hab ich mal ne Frage an euch, fahrt Ihr alle die Air Versionen der Pike oder Revelation oder hat der eine oder andere auch auf Stahlfeder umgebaut. Die Stahlfeder Versionen sollen ja besser bzw. feiner ansprechen und den Federweg effektiver nutzen.
> Kann mir da jemand was zu sagen ??
> ...


Hi!

Ich fahre nur die Luft Varianten. Vorne wie hinten.
Sogar an meinem DH-Bike fahr ich die BoXXer WorldCup mit Solo Air.
Das ist ja das schön an den RockShox-Gabeln. Die haben doch sies schöne Negativ Luftkammer, mit der das Ansprechverhalten von träge bis supersensibel eingestellt werden kann, je nachdem wie viel Luft drin ist.
Ich würd nie gegen ne Stahlfeder tauschen. Allein schon wegen dem Mehrgewicht.

Zum anderen Thema:

ich bin 184cm Groß und Fahre ein "THE ONE" in 18".
Passt perfekt. 20" wäre definitiv zu groß.

Zu den Größenangaben anderer Hersteller:
Immer drauf achten BIS WOHIN gemessen wird! (Mitte/mitte, Mitte/Oberkante, etc.)

Grüße!
Der Mo


----------



## Basscommander (6. März 2008)

hoerman2201 schrieb:


> träufel mal ein wenig öl auf die sattelklemmung. ist auch ein gern genommenes knarxgeräusch.


Auf die Sattelklemmung ist keine schlechte Idee.
Aber bitte kein Öl, oder Fett auf die Sattelstütz, oder ins Sitzrohr, weil CARBON-Stütze! Dafür bitte Friktionspaste (Dynamics) nehmen!

Danke 
Grüße!
Der Mo


----------



## MasifCentralier (6. März 2008)

Ich denke, das der Rahmen iwo knarzt. Ich hab nämlich auch irgendein Knarzen.


----------



## Eagle23 (6. März 2008)

Komisch...

Mein Stereo knarzt auch irgendwo.
Es kommt irgendwie aus Richtung Tretlager, 4 Gelenk Wippe, Sattelrohr...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MasifCentralier (6. März 2008)

Son leises Dauerquietschen? Das ist die Sattelstütze. 
Son richtiges Knarzen, wie gesagt kommt wohl vom Rahmen.


----------



## VF1 (6. März 2008)

Hallo erstmal,

zu euren "Knack-Problems",: 
versucht mal den Schnellspanner hinten,
oder die obere Lagerschraube am Dämpfer,
"hat mich auch gehelft"


----------



## Muehi (6. März 2008)

VF1 schrieb:


> [...]
> oder die obere Lagerschraube am Dämpfer,
> [...]



Sowas in der Art wars bei mir ( hoffentlich ) auch. Hab das ganze meinem Händler beim Service heute geschildert, der hat daraufhin sofort alle Schrauben vom Hinterbau nachgezogen, und höre da, kein Knacken mehr, zumindest auf der 5min Testrunde nicht. Davor hats aber sofort geknarzt und geknackst, also bin ich mal optimistisch. 

War wohl etwas zu vorsichtig beim nachziehen der Schrauben, dafür hab ich ja jetzt nen Drehmomentschlüssel.


----------



## Spectrum (6. März 2008)

Guten Abend die Stereoristen,
alsoi ich hatte ein Knarzen ganz am Anfang meiner Stereo Karriere auch 
und bei mir war es die Sattelklemmung.  

Auf, Zu und bissl Brunox ran... das wars! 
War damals der Tip von meinem Händler 

Viel Spaß noch
Alex


----------



## fatz (7. März 2008)

Muehi schrieb:


> alle Schrauben vom Hinterbau nachgezogen, und höre da, kein Knacken mehr, zumindest auf der 5min Testrunde nicht. Davor hats aber sofort geknarzt und geknackst, also bin ich mal optimistisch.


war bei mir am anfang auch mal. da hatten sich die schrauben an den hinterbaulagern
teilweise gelockert. loctite drauf, angezogen und seitdem ist ruhe.


----------



## QuatschMitSoße (7. März 2008)

Servus!!

Hab vergangenen Dienstag eine kleine Tour mit meinem alten Rad gemacht. Und nach ca. 2 Stunden sitzen haben meine "Juwelen" bei jeder geringsten Berührung empfindlich weh getan. Sogar noch Stunden danach!  
Da ich das zum ersten Mal erlebt habe, steht jetzt natürlich die Frage im Raum, ob das auch bei einem Sattel mit Loch/Mulde passiert wäre?

Bei meinem neuen Bike (Stereo K18), das ich erst im Mai bekomme, ist der Sattel Fizik Nisene dran. Jedoch finde ich keine Infos dazu, ob er nun so eine Mulde besitzt oder nicht bzw. der Sattel ist auf deren Homepage nirgends zu finden. Könnt ihr mir vielleicht weiterhelfen?

(Inzwischen) schmerzfreie Grüße


----------



## -Adler- (7. März 2008)

nö der hat kein Loch drin. Aber der ist mMn immernoch weicher/angenehmer als die hochwertigen von Fizik. Bei denen hatte ich noch mehr Probs. Deshalb habe ich ihn erstmal dran gelassen.


----------



## MasifCentralier (7. März 2008)

Der ist zwar weich, aber in der Mitte viel zu hoch. Besorg dir auf jeden Fall einen mit Mulde. z.B. von SQLab


----------



## hoerman2201 (7. März 2008)

jajaja  

ich gehöre auch zu der gruppe der problemsitzer. für sättel hab ich auch schon ein kleines vermögen ausgegeben, bis ich für meine bikes die passenden gefunden hatte. 
fahre z. zt. einen flite mit aussparung und einen von specialized auch mit loch.
habe aber bestimmt 6 verschiedene sättel probiert, bis ich die richtigen gefunden habe. bei mir war immer das prob, das mein gemächt taub wurde.

komisch ist auch, das der sattel am sting (vorher stereo) optimal passt, aber am reaction nicht gepasst hat. umgekehrt war es vom hardtail zum fully auch. 

naja , was ich echt empfehlen kann sind die sättel von specialized. die gibt es in 3 verschiedenen breiten. mir passt der 143 mm am besten.

v.g. 
hoerman


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Giant XTC (7. März 2008)

Der Nisene sieht schlechter aus als er eigentlich bequem ist. Aber er ist leider genauso haltbar wie er bequem aussieht. Meiner ist bereits nach einem Jahr hinüber, und das ohne Sturz.

Jetzt habe ich einen Flite Gel Flow (mit Loch) der hart aber sehr bequem ist.


----------



## Muehi (7. März 2008)

Moin,

auf meinem Stereo war von Anfang an ein Fizik Aliante Delta ( Lochfrei ) montiert. Auf dem sitz ich so bequem wie noch auf keinem Sattel zuvor, hab aber auch keinen Vergleich zum Nisene. 

Blöderweise sind die seitlichen Nahtstellen schon nach 500km gut abgerieben. Könnte aber auch an meiner Gore Hose mit Sitzverstärkung liegen.


----------



## Basscommander (7. März 2008)

Also ich glaube nicht, dass hier eine Sattelampfehlung sinnvoll ist.

Da gehts nur nach "Try and error"

Evtl hat der Händler des Vertrauens auch Testsättel da, die man mal nen Tag fahren kann.

Grüße!
Der Mo


----------



## katerpoldi (7. März 2008)

Muehi schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> auf meinem Stereo war von Anfang an ein Fizik Aliante Delta ( Lochfrei ) montiert. Auf dem sitz ich so bequem wie noch auf keinem Sattel zuvor, hab aber auch keinen Vergleich zum Nisene.
> 
> Blöderweise sind die seitlichen Nahtstellen schon nach 500km gut abgerieben. Könnte aber auch an meiner Gore Hose mit Sitzverstärkung liegen.



ich habe beide sättel: den aliante auf dem ht, den nisene auf dem stereo. ich komme mit beiden sehr gut zurecht, finde den aliante aber unschlagbar!! 
der aliante ist ein bisschen breiter (1 cm, meine ich) und unglaublich bequem. der nisene gleicht vom stil her dem fizik arione, ist also etwas sportlicher, fährt sich aber auch gut. 
grundsätzlich stimme ich aber meinem vorredner zu: bei sätteln "trial and error".
gruß
alex


----------



## Spectrum (7. März 2008)

katerpoldi schrieb:


> "trial and error"


Stimmt 

Ich hab mir damals den Sitzknochenabstand ausgemessen 
(in "Fahrposition" auf Wellpappe setzen und dann den Abstand der tiefsten Dellen ausmessen)
und konnte so schon mal zu schmale Sattel mit dieser Methode ausschließen. 

Letztlich bin ich so auf meinen Spezi Avatar in 155mm Breite gekommen. Den würde ich nie wieder hergeben.
Zugegeben ist nicht der Leichteste aber für mich der mit Abstand der Bequemste von den je gefahrenen.

VG
Alex


----------



## MasifCentralier (7. März 2008)

Ich finde, die Spezis sind an den Sitzknochen zu stark verstärkt(zu hart).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 99910 (7. März 2008)

mich würd mal interessieren, ob man mit dem Stereo auch im Bikepark die Downhills fahren kann.

Ich bin nämlich auf der Suche nach der "Eierlegenden Wollmilschsau". Sprich, ich such nach einem Rad, mit dem gut klettern kann und es bergab richtig krachen lassen kann.

Ist da das Stereo oder das Fritzz die bessere Wahl?

Gruss


----------



## MasifCentralier (7. März 2008)

Ich würde je nach Gewicht andere Laufräder und ne Gabel für Steckachse montieren.


----------



## -Adler- (7. März 2008)

QuatschMitSoße schrieb:


> Jedoch finde ich keine Infos dazu, ob er nun so eine Mulde besitzt oder nicht bzw. der Sattel ist auf deren Homepage nirgends zu finden. Könnt ihr mir vielleicht weiterhelfen?


hier mal zwei Pics von dem fi'zi:k Nisene


----------



## Lelles0815 (8. März 2008)

Tach Leute,
da ich nun immernoch zu keine Ergebnis gekommen bin, welches Bike ich denn nun kaufe, hab ich nochmal ein Anliegen. Nachdem unser Ortsansässiger Händler mitbekommen hat, daß ich mir zur Probefahrt (dank 30 tägigem Rückgaberecht) ein Canyon ESX 8.0 Special Edition 2008 bestellt habe, hat er seine Angebote für das Stereo K18 und das The One nochmal stark nach unten korrigiert. Das einzige Manko, wenn man das so nennen kann sind die Air Gabeln an den Stereos, da ich schon gerne ne Stahlfeder hätte...aber jetzt mal egal.  

Meine Frage ist nun, was habt Ihr denn für euer K18 oder The One bezahlt ??

*Bitte antwortet per PN*, da ich das nicht hier im Thread diskutiert haben möchte, will wie gesagt nur mal die Durchschnittspreise mit denen von meinem Händler vergleichen. Im Netz kosten das K18 2200,- und das The One 2599,-.

Viele Dank schon mal.

Gruß
Lelles0815


----------



## siers (8. März 2008)

Hi,

hab die Tage die erste größere Ausfahrt mit meinem Stereo hinter mir.
Hab festgestellt dass der Hinterbau leider nicht sehr sensibel reagiert, wobei der RP23 auf mein gewicht eingestellt ist und ohne Plattform gefahren wurde. Hatte sogar einen leichten Durchschlag bei einem leichten Sprung. Daraufhin habe ich den Dämpfer mal ausgebaut und festgestellt das Fett bei Cube wohl mangelware ist. Alle Buchsen trocken und die untere Buchse sogar schon mit leichtem Rost! Also alles schön gefettet und wieder zusammenbauen, dabei hab ich festgestellt dass die untere Dämpferaufnahme am Rahmen zum Umlenkhebel mindestens 3-4mm versetzt ist!! Muss den Dämpfer also in die Wippe oben auf die Seite drücken und reinkeilen!!!  
Habt ihr das bei euren Stereos auch?? Kann doch nur an der schlampigen Fertigung liegen, oder??
Meinen Händler kann ich dazu nicht fragen ist ein richtiger Saftladen und total unzuverlässig und unfreundlich.
Desweiteren ist der RP23 total überdämpft, die Zugstufe ist bei meinem Gewicht von 69kg schon nach 2Clicks schon fast zu stark.

Würde gerne mal eure Meinung hören.

Gruß Matze


----------



## GAT (8. März 2008)

Hi Matze,

ich habe mir meinen Händler sorgfältig ausgesucht (und bin zu Cube eigentlich über den Händler gekommen). Dem bringe ich wenn was nicht passt mein Bike und er bessert anstandslos nach!

Zum Dämpfer ein Zitat aus Mountain Bike 4/2008:

".... Einen anderen, weniger erfreulichen Trend beobachten die MB-Tester bereits seit dem vergangenen Jahr: Immer mehr Hinterbauten sind in der Zugstufe tendenziell überdämpft .... Vor allem der an und für sich formidable RP23 von Fox arbeitet selbst in der schnellsten, internen Abstimmung ("Rebound Tune") eher bedächtig.... So musste die MB-Testcrew mit einem Durchschnittsgewicht von 70 kg ein Viertel der Testräder mit komplett offener Zugstufe fahren. MB-Fahrtechnikexperte Manfred Stromberg: "Das ist für noch leichtere Biker alles andere als optimal. Hier herrscht Handlungsbedarf"...."

Da freue ich mich doch mal über meine 100 kg 


Gruß
GAT


----------



## VF1 (9. März 2008)

Hi Matze,

das mit dem versetzten Dämpfer habe ich bei meinem Stereo auch,
ich gehe schon stark von einem Fertigungsfehler aus,
meinen Händler habe ich noch nicht gefragt-aber bei solchen Dingen sind die auch ratlos, 
deshalb sollte man sich hier direkt mal an Cube wenden und nachfragen

Gruß Volker


----------



## wurzelhoppser (9. März 2008)

Versetzter Dämpfer ist richtig,ist bei meinem Stereo auch, schaut euch mal den Plattenumwerfer an dann wisst ihr warum der Dämpfer versetzt ist.Ist bei jedem Stereo so.Gruss


----------



## VF1 (9. März 2008)

Hallo Wurzelhopser,

es geht nicht darum das der Dämpfer versetzt hinter dem Sitzrohr liegt,
sondern, wenn ich die obere Schraube vom Dämpfer löse,
den Dämpfer rausziehe(aus der oeren Aufnahme) und dann wieder in die obere Aufnahme schieben will , ich den D. mit Gewalt in die Aufnahme drücken muß, weil er versetzt ist



Gruß Volker


----------



## Fury (9. März 2008)

VF1 schrieb:


> Hallo Wurzelhopser,
> 
> es geht nicht darum das der Dämpfer versetzt hinter dem Sitzrohr liegt,
> sondern, wenn ich die obere Schraube vom Dämpfer löse,
> ...



hallo,

das problem kenne ich - sind leider fertigungstoleranzen. ich hatte auch mal ein rad mit ähnlichem problem. bei dir sind die toleranzen halt aufs äußerste ausgereizt - wie damals bei meinem.
auch wenns blöd klingt, aber damit wirst du leben müssen. 

schlimm ist es eigentlich nicht - das einzige was ich mir vorstellen kann ist ein etwas höheres losbrechmoment.

je nachdem wie der rahmen verarbeitet wird, spielt in jedem fall auch wärme eine große rolle. dadurch wird vor allem das material bearbeitet (z.b. gehärtet), aber es gibt halt auch verzug. deshalb wird ja jeder rahmen auch von hand gerichtet (sollte jedenfalls so sein) damit die toleranzen eben eingehalten werden.

lg
fury9


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jan84 (10. März 2008)

Es wird dem Dämpfer auf Dauer vermutlich nicht besonders gut tun. Kräfte quer zur Achse haben da ja eigentlich nix verloren...
Die Meinung von Cube zu dem Thema tät mich auch interessieren. 

grüße
jan


----------



## ICD10 (10. März 2008)

Servus,

fährt jemand an seinem Stereo ein 20er Kettenblatt (z.B. von Mountain Goat)?
Gibt´s da Schwierigeiten (Kettenklemmer...?) insbesondere in Kombination mit einer 2007er XT Kurbel?

Gruß


----------



## hoerman2201 (10. März 2008)

ICD10 schrieb:


> Servus,
> 
> fährt jemand an seinem Stereo ein 20er Kettenblatt (z.B. von Mountain Goat)?
> Gibt´s da Schwierigeiten (Kettenklemmer...?) insbesondere in Kombination mit einer 2007er XT Kurbel?
> ...



bis ich´s verkauft habe ( das stereo ) bin ich die ganze zeit mit dem mountaingoat gefahren. ich musste nur die kettenblattschrauben ein wenig abfeilen. sonst keine probleme in irgendwelcher form gehabt. montiere mir das goat auch an mein neues bike. kann ich nur empfehlen.


----------



## QuatschMitSoße (10. März 2008)

Dieses Forum ist geil!!!  

Schwaben sind ja eigentlich bekannt dafür wenig zu loben bzw. für ihre Anschauung, dass es schon einem Kompliment entspricht, wenn man nicht rummault.

Die Ausnahme bestätigt aber die Regel. Darum: Mit so vielen hilfreichen Antworten und Bilder auf meine Anfänger-Fragen hab ich wirklich nicht gerechnet. Find ich richtig cool!

Danke.


----------



## pitr_dubovich (10. März 2008)

Amen (zum Thema Gewicht;-)) Ich fahre bei gut 90KG auch nur drei Klicks maximal, manchmal etwas schaukelig aber kein spürbares Losbrechmoment und echt sänftenartiges Feeling.

Bei mir war es genauso hinsichtlich Henne/Ei: Am Anfang war der Händler, dann das Rad. War echt skeptisch, als er mit einem Rocher-farbenen Riesenrad mit einem Lenker so breit wie mein Hardtail lang ankam, aber dafür küsse ich ihm heute noch die Füße - was man von dem Kindergarten, den er in seiner Wekrstatt rumtoben hat nicht gerade behaupten kann, der ist nur bei den eigenen Bikes & Parts sorgfältig. Matchmaker-Schellen verkehrt rum montiert, Bremscheiben nicht richtig festgezogen, Bremsenservice verbockt, bisher falsch bestellt wurden ein Vorbau, ein Lenker, eine Kassette, Pedale, Disc-Adapter... die Liste ist lang. Die Hoffnung stirbt zuletzt, aber an meine Räder kommt keiner mehr unter 30!

Regards,
Pitr


----------



## rr-igel (11. März 2008)

ICD10 schrieb:


> Servus,
> 
> fährt jemand an seinem Stereo ein 20er Kettenblatt (z.B. von Mountain Goat)?
> Gibt´s da Schwierigeiten (Kettenklemmer...?) insbesondere in Kombination mit einer 2007er XT Kurbel?
> ...



Ich fahr das Mountain Goat an meinem Sting - zuerst mit einer LX Kurbel, sollten ja gleiche Verhältnisse sein. Funktioniert mit der flachen Seite zur Kurbel hin gut, Du mußt dann allerdings die Aufnahmen für das kleine Kettenblatt entsprechend der Anleitung befeilen.
Jetzt hab ich die Kurbel getauscht. Mit der Token/Aerozine/Atik funzt es genauso gut, allerdings brauchte ich da nichts feilen, einfach nur anschrauben.


----------



## HomerJ (11. März 2008)

@ICD10
Fahre ein Stambecco von Mountain Goat an meinem 2007 Stereo K24. Flache Seite zur Kurbel mit zusätzlichem Spacer zwischen E-Type und Kurbel.
Hatte danach einige Kettenklemmer auf meiner Transalp. Wäre sicher nicht passiert wenn ich ein bisschen gefeilt hätte, wie in der Anleitung stand. Jetzt hat sich die Kurbel an die Kette angepaßt. Mit dem 20er kann man wirklich noch da fahren wo andere schon schieben!
RideOn


----------



## fatz (11. März 2008)

HomerJ schrieb:


> Mit dem 20er kann man wirklich noch da fahren wo andere schon schieben!


faehrst du dann auch noch eine 34er kassette, oder hast du die originale 32er?

ich hab meins gleich noch im laden auf eine 34er umbauen lassen und bin ganz zufrieden,
auch wenn's hier teils recht zapfige anstiege gibt.


----------



## HomerJ (11. März 2008)

Yo fatz,
ich fahr noch die original 32er Kassette. 
Rein rechnerisch macht's mehr aus vorne von 22 auf 20 Zähne zu wechseln, als hinten von 32 auf 34. Das stambecco ist billiger als eine neue Kassette, dafür ist der Umbau aufwendiger... 
Egal! Solange der Spaß nicht zu kurz kommt!
Lass krachen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fatz (12. März 2008)

HomerJ schrieb:


> Yo fatz,
> ich fahr noch die original 32er Kassette.
> Rein rechnerisch macht's mehr aus vorne von 22 auf 20 Zähne zu wechseln, als hinten von 32 auf 34.


naja. rechnerisch schon. de facto wuerd ich beweifeln, dass der unterschied auffaellt.
20/32=0.625  22/34=0.647 das sind grad mal gute 3% unterschied



> Das stambecco ist billiger als eine neue Kassette, dafür ist der Umbau aufwendiger...


hat mir der haendler noch gemacht. hat nix gekostet und keine arbeit gemacht.... 

dafuer sind vermutlich die kosten fuer das stambecco im betrieb hoeher. kleine 
alukettenblaetter halten bei mir so 2000-2500km. hab mir deshalb grad ein 22er von frm 
aus stahl bestellt. die deore dinger passen leider von der zahnstellung nicht. 
sch**** shimpanso!

wie auf immer.....


----------



## rr-igel (12. März 2008)

@Fatz: Die Mountain Goat Alublätter sind die haltbarsten Alukettenblätter die Ich kenne und ich hab schon einiges probiert. Das Stambecco zeigt bei mir nach weit über 2000Km noch keine ernsthaften Verschleißerscheinungen, ist echt einen Versuch wert.


----------



## Trumpf (12. März 2008)

rr-igel schrieb:


> @Fatz: Die Mountain Goat Alublätter sind die haltbarsten Alukettenblätter die Ich kenne und ich hab schon einiges probiert. Das Stambecco zeigt bei mir nach weit über 2000Km noch keine ernsthaften Verschleißerscheinungen, ist echt einen Versuch wert.



Du bist weit über 2000 Km auf einem 20er Kettenblatt gefahren ?


----------



## fatz (12. März 2008)

rr-igel schrieb:


> @Fatz: Die Mountain Goat Alublätter sind die haltbarsten Alukettenblätter die Ich kenne und ich hab schon einiges probiert. Das Stambecco zeigt bei mir nach weit über 2000Km noch keine ernsthaften Verschleißerscheinungen, ist echt einen Versuch wert.


ganz ehrlich, was 22er alublaetter betrifft hab ich den kanal voll. auf die 15g was ein 
stahlblatt mehr wiegt, ist geschi$$en. hab auch schon verschiedene hersteller probiert. 
alles voellig egal... wenn du willst, zeig ich dir mal den packen verschlissene aluritzel, den 
ich in der werkstatt an der wand haengen hab. 

wir wollten eh mal eine runde drehen und ich bin jetzt nach 2 monaten erkaeltung auch 
endlich wieder gesund, wenn auch nicht sonderlich fit.

servus,
franz


----------



## tantemucki (12. März 2008)

Hallo Leute,

habe gerade schwierige Entscheidung vor mir....
Welches Stero soll ich nehmen. Das mit Rock Shox Revelation 426 oder das mit Fox 32 Talas RLC. Die Fox wird mit einer Luise Bremse verbaut die Rock Shox mit einer K18.
Ich tendiere eigentlich zu Rock Shox mit Luise, aber das wollen die von Cube mir nicht verbauen.  
Oder vielleicht doch das "The One". Aber die Formula Bremsen quitschen immer so nervend.  

Stimmt es, das die Fox jährlich eingeschickt werden muss, da sonst Garantie verfällt.. soll 130  kosten?

Hilfe!!!  Wär super, wenn ich ein paar Tips bekäme....
Danke


----------



## fatz (12. März 2008)

also eine variante mit der luise find ich auf der homepage gar nicht:
http://www.cube-bikes.de/xist4c/web/STEREO_id_20821_.htm#anker

im zweifel nimm die rockshox. fox ist gut, aber bei anderen kriegst mehr fuer's geld...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tantemucki (12. März 2008)

Die Variante mit der Louise ist ein Sondermodell von meinem Cube-Händler.

CUBE "Stereo SE" 

 Alles XT, Louise Bremsen, XTR Schaltwerk, Mavic Crossmax ST schlauchlos Laufräder, Fox Talas Gabel 

Bei der Rock Shox Variante müsste ich dann mit einer K18, oder The One vorlieb nehmen. Die Laufräder wären auch anders.

Was ist nun das größere "Übel" Fox Gabel oder K18 bzw. The One?


----------



## rip74 (12. März 2008)

Bei Formula einfach die Bremsbeläge gegen Swissstop austauschen und das Quietschen hat ein Ende!

Die K 18 ist von der Bremsleistung echt ok! Die Revelation ist nachdem du das richtige Setup gefunden hast auch ok, aber eher der Schwachpunkt als die K18 die mMn echt einwandfrei funzt.
Bei der Revelation und den Crossride Laufrädern fehlt mir etwas Steifigkeit!

Lg D.


----------



## MasifCentralier (12. März 2008)

Ich würde auf jeden Fall, das mit den Crossmax LR nehmen, da ich die XRC 180 jetzt nicht so berauschend finde. Außerdem sind die Crossmax doxh auxh für UST.


----------



## idworker (13. März 2008)

Hi,
also ich hab das "The one" und das ist echt genial. Die Pike ist so was von Stabil. Außerdem Bremsenquietschen kenne ich nicht.


----------



## pitr_dubovich (13. März 2008)

Die Diskussion zum Thema Dämpfer oben hat mich dazu veranlasst, meinen mal zu beäugen - zum Glück alles in Ordnung. Frustriert hat mich allerdings mal wieder der Anblick des urhässlichen Plastikteils, welches man am Stereo braucht, damit Dämper, dessen Einstellung und die Hinterbaulager nicht unter Dauerbeschuss stehen. Quasi als Spontankauf habe ich jetzt mal einen Stumpjumper Mudflap von Specialized da dran gefummelt:





Tangamäßig knapp, sowohl was den "Schutzraum" (Dämpfer liegt teilweise frei) als auch die Reifenfreiheit angeht (war beim Originalteil allerdings auch minimal, sieht aber IMHO aber besser aus als das Originalteil. Dämpfereinstellung und Lager kriegen nichts ab, über Dauerhaltbarkeit berichte ich noch.

Regards,
Pitr

PS: Gut eingestellte K24 mit 200er Scheibe vorne (Stichwort Wärme) quietscht nicht - war kaufentscheidendes Kriterium nach akkustischer Dauerfolter durch 2003er Louise an meinem Hardtail


----------



## jimby (14. März 2008)

Hallo,
fährt jemand einen Stereo mit einem  Lenker / Vorbau (Duraflite Carbon 31,8 + 119 ) bzw. cockpit vom Sting ?
Bilder bzw Fahrbericht wären nett !

Gruß
Micha


----------



## rolling cubes (15. März 2008)

Hi Leute,

würde gerne Wissen welche Reifen Ihr so auf euren Stereos fahrt. Hersteller, Modell, Breite und was Ihr so für n Druck drauf habt (nach Gewicht versteht sich). 

MfG Andreas


----------



## wildkater (15. März 2008)

rolling cubes schrieb:


> Hi Leute,
> 
> würde gerne Wissen welche Reifen Ihr so auf euren Stereos fahrt. Hersteller, Modell, Breite und was Ihr so für n Druck drauf habt (nach Gewicht versteht sich).
> 
> MfG Andreas



Also ich hab auf meiner 07er Louise die SCHWALBE Fat Albert drauf, die bereits beim Kauf drauf waren. Sehe auch keinen Grund die zu wechseln, so lange das Profil noch gut ist...
Fahre mit 2,0 bar (bei Schotter-und Waldweglastigen Touren hinten manchmal auch 2,2 bar) bei 90kg nackig-Gewicht, das bringt viel Grip im Gelände...


----------



## rip74 (15. März 2008)

@rolling cubes

Hab auch meinen dicken Albert bei 2.0 aber "nur" 75kg, trotzdem find ich den Rollwiderstand bei längeren Anfahrten vor allem auf Asphalt einfach zu hoch!!!

Hab gerade auf Nobby Nic 2.25 gewechselt weil ich trotzdem den Grip haben will und angeblich soll da nicht viel Unterschied sein aber in Punkto Rollwiderstand etwas besser?! Bin gespannt auf die erste Tour!

greez


----------



## Muehi (15. März 2008)

Moin,

fahre die original Bereifung - Fat Albert, 2007er Modell vermutlich, Druck keine Ahnung  
Bin sehr zufrieden damit, übern Rollwiderstand kann ich mich nicht beschweren, hauptsache das Ding greift ordentlich. 

Was anderes: 
Sind bei euren Stereos auch die Schraubenköpfe an der Dämpferbefestigung am Unlenkhebel unterschiedlich? Links ist nen Kopf für 3mm Innensechskant, rechts mit 5mm Innensechskant... Ist das normal, falls ja, aus welchem Grund?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rolling cubes (15. März 2008)

Hi,
danke für eure Antworten,

@Muehli

hab sie selber noch nicht ausgebaut aber ich vermute, dass diese Schraube ineinander greift. Sprich eine Hülse eine Schraube. !Vermutlich!


----------



## HolgerK (15. März 2008)

rolling cubes schrieb:


> Hi,
> danke für eure Antworten,
> 
> @Muehli
> ...



genau!


----------



## Muehi (15. März 2008)

Danke für die Antworten, hätt ich mir eigentlich schon fast selber denken können


----------



## idworker (16. März 2008)

Hi zusammen,
ist bei euren Stereo's die Dämpferwippe auch asymentrisch? d.h. wenn man von hinten schaut sind die Abstände zum Sitzrohr links und rechts unterschiedlich groß. Hab voll die Panik, bitte um eure Infos.


----------



## Trumpf (16. März 2008)

idworker schrieb:


> Hi zusammen,
> ist bei euren Stereo's die Dämpferwippe auch asymentrisch? d.h. wenn man von hinten schaut sind die Abstände zum Sitzrohr links und rechts unterschiedlich groß. Hab voll die Panik, bitte um eure Infos.



Keine Sorge, ist ganz normal so. Ist am Stereo, Fritzz und Sting gleich assymetrisch. Hat mit dem Umwerfer zu tun weswegen die Dämpferwippe weiter links angeordnet ist.


----------



## Muehi (18. März 2008)

Verdammte Axt, mein Formula K24 Bremsgriff fürs Hinterrad scheint wohl die Regenausfahrt am Sonntag nicht ganz überlebt zu haben - Bremshebel kommt nur sehr langsam und träge zurück, aufm letzten Stück muß man dann auch nachhelfen, sonst bleibt er kurz vor Ende stehen. Am Vorderradbremsgriff ist noch alles bestens. 

Hab sowas schonmal irgendwo gelesen, allerdings finds ich nicht mehr... Läßt sich das mit einfachen Mittel beheben oder muß ichs wieder zum Händler schaffen ( immerhin 80km hin und zurück ), habs ja erst seit November. 

Und außerdem quietschen die Bremsen bei Näße wie Hölle .


----------



## Bond007 (27. März 2008)

So, heut hatte ich endlich mal Zeit bei meinem CUBE-Händler vorbeizuschauen (RABE). Dort fand ich auch gleich die von mir äußerst geschätzten *SE-Modelle* - hoffe sehr, das ich mir eines davon im kommenden Monat mitnehmen kann.  
Preislich geht laut Auskunft des Verkäufers bei den SE-Modellen *nix* mehr, außer man nimmt eine *Wartezeit von mind. 2 Monaten* in Kauf bei Neubestellung eines "normalen" Stereo´s, dort wäre noch was drin.  
Von den *Farben* her wird´s nochmals schwierig: *BEIDE* schauen verdammt geil aus - kein Vergleich zu den Abbildungen in diversen Katalogen und im www.


----------



## MasifCentralier (27. März 2008)

Was sind denn die SE Modelle?


----------



## -Adler- (27. März 2008)

guckst du hier


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MasifCentralier (27. März 2008)

Cool, und was ist an den Dinger besser? Die ham nicht wie die K24 Version ne K24 sondern ne Louise, und anstatt X9/X0 XT-Zeugs. 
All das halte ich nicht gerade für ne Verbesserung.


----------



## E=MC² (27. März 2008)

Und was zur Hölle sind "Shimano Fat rt"-Reifen?


----------



## Muehi (27. März 2008)

Moin,

preismÃ¤Ãig sind die SE anscheindend schon nen Tick billiger, immerhin Fox Talas und Crossmax UST bei 2700â¬, original von Cube zahlste dafÃ¼r schon nen Tacken mehr... 

Bin aber trotzdem froh, nen 2007-Modell im November geholt zu haben, ordentlicher Preisnachlass, und keine Wartezeit


----------



## MasifCentralier (27. März 2008)

Ich weiß nicht was das K24 kostet, aber von den Einzelteilen her ist es besser , leichter und teurer. Hat nämlich auch die Crossmax ST womit Raabe so groß wirbt. 
Und beim K24 findet man sicher auch noch nen Händler, ders für weniger abgibt.


----------



## wildkater (27. März 2008)

Muehi schrieb:


> Bin aber trotzdem froh, nen 2007-Modell im November geholt zu haben, ordentlicher Preisnachlass, und keine Wartezeit



   
..bei mir Oktober 2007 - bin glücklich aus exakt den selben Gründen...
Haben eigentlich schon alle Stereo-Besteller ihr Objekt der Begierde bekomen?


----------



## Dude1979 (27. März 2008)

Sehr gute Sache, allerdings habe ich auch lieber 20 % Rabatt kassiert.

Wobei ich echt neidisch auf die Fox Gabel bin ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bond007 (27. März 2008)

Also nochmals bis zum Jahresende zu warten, um dann einen "ordentlichen" Rabatt zu ergattern, hab ich ehrlich gesagt nicht vor - das würde ich nicht durchstehen. 

Konnte bzw. kann jemand den Unterschied zwischen der *neuen XT* und der *SRAM* feststellen 
Bisher gab´s hier eigentlich immer das klare Votum für SRAM, wobei Shimano bei der neuen XT angeblich (sehr) gut aufgeholt haben muss.


----------



## MasifCentralier (27. März 2008)

Also Sram schaltet immer noch knackiger, ist immernoch leichter und der X0 am K24 ist sogar besser als XTR.


----------



## Dude1979 (27. März 2008)

Muehi schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> fahre die original Bereifung - Fat Albert, 2007er Modell vermutlich, Druck keine Ahnung
> Bin sehr zufrieden damit, übern Rollwiderstand kann ich mich nicht beschweren, hauptsache das Ding greift ordentlich.
> ...



Hi ..., nach meiner ersten Tour habe ich mir sofort neue Nobby Nics bestellt, da ich auf meiner Standard - Hausstrecke ganze 20 min länger brauche als letztes Jahr mit meiner alten Gurke. Der Rollwiderstand kam mir bei den Fat Alberts wirklich hoch vor. Sobald hier nicht mehr reintritt, merkt man richtig den Bremseffekt. Also verzichte ich lieber auf die dicken Pneus ...


----------



## MasifCentralier (27. März 2008)

Ich versteh auch garnicht, warum die am Stereo verbaut sind, beim Fritzz sind nämlich die neuen Kevlar Nobbys drauf. 
Die spinnen, die Franken


----------



## jan84 (27. März 2008)

Bond007 schrieb:


> Also nochmals bis zum Jahresende zu warten, um dann einen "ordentlichen" Rabatt zu ergattern, hab ich ehrlich gesagt nicht vor - das würde ich nicht durchstehen.
> 
> Konnte bzw. kann jemand den Unterschied zwischen der *neuen XT* und der *SRAM* feststellen
> Bisher gab´s hier eigentlich immer das klare Votum für SRAM, wobei Shimano bei der neuen XT angeblich (sehr) gut aufgeholt haben muss.



Ich bin SRAM X9 gefahren, am Stereo jetzt auf die 08er XT Shadow umgestiegen. Qualitativ schalten beide gleich gut, beide funktionieren ohne Probleme. 
XT Trigger finde ich schöner weil keine Ganganzeige. 

X9 mit X9 Triggern schaltet knackiger. Die 08er XT aber auch deutlich knackiger und definierter als die älteren XTs die ich gefahren bin. 

Das ist aber reine Geschmackssache, qualitativ nehmen sich beide nix. Das für mich ausschlaggebende Argument waren die Hebel, da die bei der aktuellen XT einfach besser aussehen. 




> und der X0 am K24 ist sogar besser als XTR.



Erläuter das doch mal bitte. 


grüße
Jan


----------



## heitzi (27. März 2008)

wildkater schrieb:


> ..bei mir Oktober 2007 - bin glücklich aus exakt den selben Gründen...
> Haben eigentlich schon alle Stereo-Besteller ihr Objekt der Begierde bekomen?


hallo zusamen !
ich kann nicht klagen.hab mein stereo 2008 ende oktober 2007 bestellt,und 6 wochen später war es da


----------



## MasifCentralier (27. März 2008)

Vom Schaltgefühl. 
Bei den aktuellen X9 ab 2007 ist auch keine Ganganzeige dran.


----------



## -Adler- (28. März 2008)

da habe ich schon mal geschrieben warum mein Mädl von X9 auf XT umrüsten lassen hat. Vom Schalten her, habe ich keinen Unterschied festgestellt, kann aber auch an den wenigen Metern liegen wo ich es ausprobiert habe  Egal, wichtig waren die Hebel und die X9 waren für sie nicht handelbar. Mit den XT war sie sofort zufrieden.
Wieviel Gramm macht der Unterscheid zwischen 08er-X9 und 08er-XT. Weiss das jemand?


----------



## GAT (28. März 2008)

also ich habe auch das XTR dem X0 Schaltwerk bei meinem Stereo vorgezogen ... Grund: bin ein Fan der Dual Control 

zu den Gewichten der Schaltwerke:
lt. SRAM Homepage 
X9: Gewicht: Kurz 212 g/Mittel 227 g/Lang 230 g
X0: 192 g/197g/203 g

lt. Paul Lange Hompage
XTR Low Normal: Kurz 197 g/ Lang 199 g
XTR Top Normal: 196 g/ 197 g
XTR Shadow: 180g/ 182 g
XT Low Normal: Kurz 225 g/ Lang k.A.
XT Top Normal: 228 g/ k.A.
XT Shadow: 227g/ k.A.

... aber eigentlich glaube ich SRAM und Shimano schenken sich nichts, ist viel Philosophie und ein bischen persönlicher Geschmak.

Grüße
GAT


----------



## Bond007 (28. März 2008)

Wow, erstmal vielen Dank für eure Statements zu den beiden Schaltungen. Wie ich entnehmen kann, kann die neue XT der SRAM gut Paroli bieten - daher werd ich wohl auch bei Shimano bleiben. 
Weiterhin ist mir die (lange) Wartezeit bei Neubestellung einfach zu lästig...möchte ja schließlich bald die Bikesaison mit dem "Neuen" eröffnen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hoerman2201 (28. März 2008)

Bond007 schrieb:


> Wow, erstmal vielen Dank für eure Statements zu den beiden Schaltungen. Wie ich entnehmen kann, kann die neue XT der SRAM gut Paroli bieten - daher werd ich wohl auch bei Shimano bleiben.
> Weiterhin ist mir die (lange) Wartezeit bei Neubestellung einfach zu lästig...möchte ja schließlich bald die Bikesaison mit dem "Neuen" eröffnen.


dann hol dir das fritzz . damit hast du noch mehr spaß .


----------



## MasifCentralier (28. März 2008)

Hat sich eigentlich mittlerweile jemand ne 160er Gabel eingebaut?


----------



## jan84 (29. März 2008)

paar kleine Updates:











13,1kg so wie es da steht. 

grüße
jan


----------



## wildkater (29. März 2008)

jan84 schrieb:


> 13,1kg so wie es da steht.
> 
> grüße
> jan



...da hat ja einer seine Sattelstütze auch so weit draussen wie ich... darf ich fragen, was Deine P6-Skala sagt? bei mir 14 bei einem 18".

Wenn ich mein Bike so betrachte, bin ich manchmal direkt geschockt wie überhöht der Sattel ist, aber komischerweise sitze ich ultra-bequem drauf...  

Habt Ihr den Original Syntace Vorbau noch dran? Weil: wenns so ab 16% Steigung geht, dann merke ich wie das Gewicht vom Vorderrad sich drastisch verringert. Und über 20% muss ich schon auf der Sattelspitze "platznehmen" um nicht Bodenkontakt zu verlieren...

Wie ist das bei Euch so?


----------



## jan84 (29. März 2008)

Mit Flats auf 15, mit Klick auf 16,5 die Stützte. Vorbau habe ich 105mm, 20°. 
Wenns zu steil wird kann ich die Gabel halt noch absenken. Bevor mir das Vorderrad hochgeht bekomme ich meistens Traktionsprobleme hinten. 

Die Flats hab ich momentan nur zwecks ein wenig Techniktraining dran, normal fahre ich immer Klick. 

grüße
jan


----------



## OPC565 (30. März 2008)

Hi
Nachdem ich mir schon ein Cube Sting aufgebaut habe und absolut begeistert bin vom Cube hinterbau habe ich nun mein Traumbike (Scott Nitrous) verkauft und baue mir nun ein Stereo auf !!! Seit einer Woche bin ich jetzt Besitzer eines Stereo 07 Rahmen und brauch  einen passenden Umwerfer . Nachdem ich beim Sting Rahmen 04  mitbekommen habe wie schnell man den falschen kaufen kann frage ich Euch lieber welchen ich am besten nehme ?? Als Komponenten kommen X9 Schaltwerk / Sram Spider Kasette / XO Gripshift !!
Danke schon mal ...
LG. Andreas


----------



## MasifCentralier (30. März 2008)

Ich würde nicht die Sram Kasette sondern die wesentlich günstigere XT fahrn. Ich mein die wär sogar haltbarer.


----------



## fatz (30. März 2008)

MasifCentralier schrieb:


> Ich würde nicht die Sram Kasette sondern die wesentlich günstigere XT fahrn.


die xt und die sram sind verschieden gestuft. kommt drauf an, was man lieber mag.


> Ich mein die wär sogar haltbarer.


ist sie definitiv nicht. allerdings auch nicht schlechter.

@andreas: mit dem umwerfer vorn aufpassen, da brauchst du einen e-type (montage am kurbellager). 
den gibt's soweit ich weiss nur von shimpanso. ist aber egal, da hier sram und shimano kompatibel
sind


----------



## MasifCentralier (30. März 2008)

fatz schrieb:


> die xt und die sram sind verschieden gestuft.



??? Die XT gibts doch in mehreren ausführungen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OPC565 (30. März 2008)

@ fatz
Ja ich glaube es ist der 760 E-Type aber ich weiß es immer noch nicht genau ...
Danke trotzdem an alle


----------



## fatz (31. März 2008)

MasifCentralier schrieb:


> ??? Die XT gibts doch in mehreren ausführungen.


ja schon, aber wenn du mal die zaehnezahl der 'mittleren' ritzel anschaust, sind die
zwischen sram und xt  bei gleicher anzahl auf dem groessten und kleinsten ritzel nicht
gleich.
bei der xt geht's halbwegs gleichmaessig hoch, bei der sram sind die abstaende 
zwischen den grossen ritzeln groesser und dafuer zwischen den kleinen kleiner.
weder das eine noch das andere ist per se schlecht.....

@andreas:
wusste gar nicht, dass es mehrere e-type gibt. bei mir war halt n xt drauf. wenn du weisst
wie man den indetifiziert, kann ich mal nachschauen.


----------



## rr-igel (31. März 2008)

Als Umwerfer empfehle ich den FD-M750E als Down Pull, der passt ohne Probleme. Den 760er und 770er gibt es nur als Dual Pull unnötiges Gewicht ohne Mehrwert. Und der 770er streift zumindest beim Sting an der linken unteren Hinterbaustrebe. 
Außerdem ist der 750er XT bei ebay noch deutlich günstiger zu haben, als die beiden neueren.


----------



## VF1 (31. März 2008)

Hallo,

bei dem Umwerfer würde ich den 2007 XT nehmen,
der 2008 XT hat anderen Umlenkhebel, der schlägt beim Einfedern 
in die Schwinge(beide Umwerfer sicn für Tretlagermontage)
ich hab da Erfahrung mit

Gruß Volker


----------



## MasifCentralier (31. März 2008)

fatz schrieb:


> ja schon, aber wenn du mal die zaehnezahl der 'mittleren' ritzel anschaust, sind die
> zwischen sram und xt  bei gleicher anzahl auf dem groessten und kleinsten ritzel nicht
> gleich.
> bei der xt geht's halbwegs gleichmaessig hoch, bei der sram sind die abstaende
> ...



Boar bin ich unsensibel, ich hab beide an versch. Rädern, und könnte jetzt nicht sagen, dass ich die irgendwie bewerten könnte.


----------



## HolgerK (31. März 2008)

jan84 schrieb:


> Mit Flats auf 15, mit Klick auf 16,5 die Stützte. Vorbau habe ich 105mm, 20°.
> Wenns zu steil wird kann ich die Gabel halt noch absenken. Bevor mir das Vorderrad hochgeht bekomme ich meistens Traktionsprobleme hinten.
> 
> Die Flats hab ich momentan nur zwecks ein wenig Techniktraining dran, normal fahre ich immer Klick.
> ...



Kann es sein, dass bei den 2008er Modellen ein 90mm Vorbau verbaut wird statt dem 105, hatte nämlich schon mal überlegt zu wechseln?

Grüße
Holger


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MasifCentralier (31. März 2008)

Das müsste von der Größe abhängen.


----------



## jan84 (31. März 2008)

HolgerK schrieb:


> Kann es sein, dass bei den 2008er Modellen ein 90mm Vorbau verbaut wird statt dem 105, hatte nämlich schon mal überlegt zu wechseln?
> 
> Grüße
> Holger



Keine Ahnung was serienmäßig für Vorbauten verbaut werden. Bin mir aber ziemlich sicher gelesen zu haben dass diese von der Rahmengröße abhängen. 

grüße
jan


----------



## -Adler- (1. April 2008)

bei war ein 90mm Vorbau dran (18")


----------



## hoerman2201 (1. April 2008)

18 " - 90   mm
20 " - 105 mm

bei anderen größen weiss ich´s leider nicht


----------



## fatz (2. April 2008)

MasifCentralier schrieb:


> Boar bin ich unsensibel, ich hab beide an versch. Rädern, und könnte jetzt nicht sagen, dass ich die irgendwie bewerten könnte.


ja da siehst du mal...  

ich koennt jetzt auch nicht sagen, dass es der riesen unterschied ist. nur wenn du viel
auf den grossen ritzeln faehrst merkst du's n bischen.


----------



## HimmelundHölle (9. April 2008)

wildkater schrieb:


> ...da hat ja einer seine Sattelstütze auch so weit draussen wie ich... darf ich fragen, was Deine P6-Skala sagt? bei mir 14 bei einem 18".
> 
> Wenn ich mein Bike so betrachte, bin ich manchmal direkt geschockt wie überhöht der Sattel ist, aber komischerweise sitze ich ultra-bequem drauf...
> 
> ...



Ich bin 190, fahre ein 20" Stereo und habe die Sattelstütze zwischen 15 und 15,5 und sitze extrem bequem. Allerdings habe ich einen Vorbau mit 30° und 60 mm montiert.


----------



## wildkater (9. April 2008)

HimmelundHölle schrieb:


> Ich bin 190, fahre ein 20" Stereo und habe die Sattelstütze zwischen 15 und 15,5 und sitze extrem bequem. Allerdings habe ich einen Vorbau mit 30° und 60 mm montiert.



...wie gehts Dir da bergauf so? Wird bei dem Vorbau das VR nicht schnell sehr "leicht"? Was hat Dich bewogen, den Vorbau auszuwechseln?


----------



## HimmelundHölle (9. April 2008)

Ich senke regelmäßig die Gabel ab, das geht bis zu einer Steigung von 15-17%. Danach rutsche ich eher durch als dass ich vorne hoch komme (85 kg ziehen doch nach hinten).
Warum der Vorbau? Mein Rücken sitzt gerne etwas aufrechter... an meinem Renner habe ich auch einen höheren Vorbau dran, kostet etwas cw-Wert, aber was solls.


----------



## wildkater (9. April 2008)

HimmelundHölle schrieb:


> Ich senke regelmäßig die Gabel ab, das geht bis zu einer Steigung von 15-17%. Danach rutsche ich eher durch als dass ich vorne hoch komme (85 kg ziehen doch nach hinten).
> Warum der Vorbau? Mein Rücken sitzt gerne etwas aufrechter... an meinem Renner habe ich auch einen höheren Vorbau dran, kostet etwas cw-Wert, aber was solls.



Also ich habe 90 kg  
Allerdings sind ja 15-17% noch nicht sooo steil (zumindest auf kurzen Rampen schaff ich schon an die 30%).
Die Frage wegen Vorbau: je steiler / kürzer, desto weniger Gewicht bekomm ich doch aufs VR ==> desto eher steigt es. Oder habe ich da in Physik eine Bildungslücke? 

Aber wahrscheinlich bleibt nur die Wahl 
1. eher steigendes VR / entspanntes Sitzen
oder
2. mehr Bodenhaftung vorne / Racemäßige Haltung (und das aufm Stereo?)


----------



## frogbite (9. April 2008)

HimmelundHölle schrieb:


> Ich bin 190, fahre ein 20" Stereo und habe die Sattelstütze zwischen 15 und 15,5 und sitze extrem bequem. Allerdings habe ich einen Vorbau mit 30° und 60 mm montiert.



Hi, HimmelundHölle,

jo, das interessiert mich auch. Habe einen 20° steilen, 90 mm langen Vorbau dran und mir kam schon nach diesem Wechsel das Fahrverhalten "nervöser" (wendiger) gegenüber dem flacheren Vorbau vor. 
Wenn man bei Dir noch davon ausgeht, dass der originale Syntace Vector Lowriser mit 12° Kröpfung dran ist (ist er´s noch?), dann sind die Hände beim Fahren ja fast schon hinterm Steuerrohr! Ist das Fahrverhalten des Stereo dann nicht arg "hibbelig"? Wie schaut´s mit dem Geradeauslauf oder freihändig fahren aus? 
(Ich mag nämlich auch schonende Sitzposition und liebäugle mit dem 16° Grad gekröpften Lowriser, der mich auch noch Mal ca. 2 cm weiter nach hinten bringen würde. Ich fürchte aber wesentliche Änderungen des Fahrverhaltens Richtung zu nervös.)

Gruß, F.B


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MasifCentralier (9. April 2008)

Wie sind eigentlich die Unterschiede zwischen einer nach oben zeigenden, oder nach hinten zeigenden Stellung des Lenkers?


----------



## wildkater (10. April 2008)

frogbite schrieb:


> Hi, HimmelundHölle,
> 
> jo, das interessiert mich auch. Habe einen 20° steilen, 90 mm langen Vorbau dran und mir kam schon nach diesem Wechsel das Fahrverhalten "nervöser" (wendiger) gegenüber dem flacheren Vorbau vor.
> Wenn man bei Dir noch davon ausgeht, dass der originale Syntace Vector Lowriser mit 12° Kröpfung dran ist (ist er´s noch?), dann sind die Hände beim Fahren ja fast schon hinterm Steuerrohr! Ist das Fahrverhalten des Stereo dann nicht arg "hibbelig"? Wie schaut´s mit dem Geradeauslauf oder freihändig fahren aus?
> ...



...ich habe auch Probleme mit dem "nervösen" VR beim freihändig fahren. Wackelt wie ein Kuhschwanz.
Eigentlich funktioniert das nur bei relativ hoher Geschwindigkeit - und da wiederum habe ich meine Hände wiederum gerne am Lenker....


----------



## fatz (10. April 2008)

sorry jungs, aber wenn ihr freihaendig fahrt, sollte der vorbau einen marginalen einfluss haben.....


----------



## frogbite (10. April 2008)

Hi,

stimmt, fatz, war eine Gedankenfehllei(s)tung von mir. Bin von nervöserem Fahrverhalten dank kürzerem Vorbau auf freihändig fahren gekommen, da beim freihändig fahren mein Vorderrad auch etwas "nervös" ist. Liegt aber kaum am Vorbau. Obwohl ... wenn der Vorbau 20 cm länger ist und das Mehrgewicht über dem Vorderrad liegt und somit mehr Gewicht drauf lastet ... (ok, ich hör auf).



MasifCentralier schrieb:


> Wie sind eigentlich die Unterschiede zwischen einer nach oben zeigenden, oder nach hinten zeigenden Stellung des Lenkers?



Nur mein persönlicher Eindruck: 
- nach oben: verkrampft etwas in der Gegend der Ellbogen
- nach hinten: auch nicht der Wohlfühlfaktor
- Lenkerenden ca. 45 °, in Richtung Schulter ausgerichtet: optimal, vertreibt taube Finger. Ist wohl auch so gedacht, da das "Fadenkreuz" des Vector Lowrider dann perfekt gerade nach vorne zeigt. Die haben sich wohl auch was dabei gedacht.

Schönen Abend,
F.B.


----------



## MasifCentralier (10. April 2008)

Danke, für die Einschätzung, aber wie meintst du wirkt sich das aufs Fahrverhalten aus? Ist das fürn Downhill nicht besser wenn der nach oben zeigt?


----------



## frogbite (10. April 2008)

Ich habe den Lenker in verschiedenen Stellungen (des Lenkers natürlich) ausprobiert. Ehrlich gesagt konnte ich vom Fahrverhalten her keine größeren Unterschiede bemerken. Aber ergonomisch (gerade bei Gefahr von tauben Fingern) ist die 45°-Ausrichtung optimal. 
Wenn man den Lenker ganz nach hinten biegt, kommt auch der Körper um schätzungsweise 1 cm weiter nach hinten, was minimal besser im Downhill sein könnte, aber ergonomisch ist es die Sache sicher nicht wert.

Gruß, F.B.

Der Beitrag spiegelt nur die persönliche Auffassung des Autors wider.


----------



## ricola1970 (11. April 2008)

Hallo, bin jetzt auch stolzer Besitzer eines Stereo K18 Model 2008  !!!!
Habe mir die Entscheidung wirklich nicht leicht gemacht und habe div. andere Marken auch Probegefahren (Stevens Glide ES, Ghost AMR plus 7500 und das sehr gute Canyon AM 7) . Schlußendlich habe ich mich für das Cube entschieden  wegen der außergewöhnlichen Rahmengeometrie und nicht zuletzt wegen des Preises. Habe mein Stereo K 18 für Euro 1799 erworben, denke das ist ein guter Preis für ein 2008 Model. Canyon das mir von der Größe (Gr.L) her ein bisschen besser gepast hat, gibt keinen Nachlass !!!!
Hoffe ich habe zwecks der Rahmenhöhe (habe mich für das 20 Zoll entschieden) bei meiner Größe 1.87 cm und SL 93 cm richtig entschieden, der Sattel ist schon sehr weit draußen (höhe 14), auf dem 22 Zoll saß ich irgendwie zu hoch. Was meinen die Experten ???
Gruß Ricola


----------



## Giant XTC (11. April 2008)

Bei der Größe kommt es wirklich drauf an wo Du fährts. Ich bin genauso groß und habe ein 18er genommen, zu klein sollte Dir Dein 20er also eigentlich nicht sein.


----------



## ricola1970 (11. April 2008)

Fahre überwiegend Touren auf Waldwegen und gelegentlich CC, Ich glaube hier kommt es außnahmsweise mal nicht auf die Größe an ;-) , eher auf meine sehr lange Schrittlänge  von 93 cm und dem Verhältniss zum zu kurzen Oberkörper !!! Mein Händler hat mir das 22 Zoll empfohlen, bräuchte aber laut Formel wohl eher ein 21 Zoll - 53 cm Rahmenhöhe für den perfekten Sitz. Leider bei Cube nicht im Programm !!! Am nähsten kam ich dieser Marke beim Ghost AMR Plus (war ausverkauft) und beim Canyon AM 8 die sehr groß ausfallen und einen 52 cm Rahmen hatten. Mir gefällt das Stereo aber einfach optisch besser und muß dann wohl Komforteinbußen hinnehmen !!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jan84 (11. April 2008)

Hi ricola, 

hab genau das selbe "Problem" wie du, nur SL und körpergröße jew. 2cm weniger. Funktioniert mim 18" einwandfrei, auch wenn der Sattel (sehr) weit draußen ist.
Hauptsache es macht Spaß und du fühlst dich darauf wohl.

grüße
jan


----------



## ricola1970 (11. April 2008)

Hallo Jan, 
das wird sich beim ersten Trail zeigen. Hoffe ich bereue den Kauf nicht.
Zumindest habe ich das Bike für einen super Preis bekommen. Und zur Not kann ich ja noch ein bisschen mit dem Vorbau spielen.
Gruß Ricola


----------



## fatz (12. April 2008)

@ricola: 20" sollte schon passen. bin genauso gross wie du, hab 90cm sl und fahr auch
ein 20er. passt prima. mein haendler haette mir auch schon fast ein 22er geben wollen.
bin froh dass ich's nicht genommen hab.


----------



## Pucki-69 (14. April 2008)

Hallo,
habe mir heute ein Stereo in 20" bestellt. Wie ich sehe bin ich nicht der einzige, der Probleme mit der Rahmengrösse hat. Bin 1,82m und SL 82cm. Habe aber einen langen Oberkörper. Eigentlich sollte ich Rahmengrösse 18 bis 19 haben. Beim 18" Stereo mußte ich aber die Sattelstütze bis zum Anschlag rausziehen. Das 20" passt soweit allerdings fühlt sich die Sitzposition schon sehr erhaben an. Denke, dass ich auf Trails so meine Probleme haben werde. Liegt das an der Geometrie des Bikes?
Hat jemand ähnliche Maße und kann mir ein paar Tipps geben? 

Danke 
Pucki


----------



## Plextor (14. April 2008)

Hi, ich bin 1,81 m groß und habe SL von 83 cm ! habe ein 18 Zoll Stereo ! Sattelstütze steht auf 5 was in etwas 1/3 der Gesamtlänge ausmacht. Also noch reichlich Spielraum nach oben, was ich aber nicht benötige.  

Hoffe Du hast Dich nun mit 20 Zoll nicht verkauft   Beim AMS Pro mit 100mm Federweg hatte ich mich verkauft mit 20 Zoll ! hab es wieder verkauft und in ein Stereo getauscht   bzw mir einen Rahmenkit gekauft und umgebaut.

Na dann lass Dich mal überraschen von 20 Zoll  



Pucki-69 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> habe mir heute ein Stereo in 20" bestellt. Wie ich sehe bin ich nicht der einzige, der Probleme mit der Rahmengrösse hat. Bin 1,82m und SL 82cm. Habe aber einen langen Oberkörper. Eigentlich sollte ich Rahmengrösse 18 bis 19 haben. Beim 18" Stereo mußte ich aber die Sattelstütze bis zum Anschlag rausziehen. Das 20" passt soweit allerdings fühlt sich die Sitzposition schon sehr erhaben an. Denke, dass ich auf Trails so meine Probleme haben werde. Liegt das an der Geometrie des Bikes?
> Hat jemand ähnliche Maße und kann mir ein paar Tipps geben?
> 
> ...


----------



## ricola1970 (14. April 2008)

Hallo,
ich kann mich meinem Vorredner nur anschließen. ich glaube das bei der Stereo Geometrie eher der kleinere Rahmen richtig ist, Du mußt dann ebend die Sattelstütze weiter rausziehen. Ansonsten fährt man doch eher hoch wie auf einem Tourenbike !!!
Tipp : Kauf Dir das 18 Zoll !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jan84 (14. April 2008)

Pucki-69 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> habe mir heute ein Stereo in 20" bestellt. Wie ich sehe bin ich nicht der einzige, der Probleme mit der Rahmengrösse hat. Bin 1,82m und SL 82cm. Habe aber einen langen Oberkörper. Eigentlich sollte ich Rahmengrösse 18 bis 19 haben. Beim 18" Stereo mußte ich aber die Sattelstütze bis zum Anschlag rausziehen. Das 20" passt soweit allerdings fühlt sich die Sitzposition schon sehr erhaben an. Denke, dass ich auf Trails so meine Probleme haben werde. Liegt das an der Geometrie des Bikes?
> Hat jemand ähnliche Maße und kann mir ein paar Tipps geben?
> 
> ...



Also ich würde def. auf 18" umbestellen wenn du Zweifel haben solltest das 20" passt. Ich habe gute 8cm mehr Schrittlänge und mir war das 20er aus dem Grund schon zu hoch!
Im Zweifelsfall kannst du die P6 ja auch in 480mm anstatt in 400mm nehmen. 







Meins nochmal, diesmal in Marathonbereifung und der "durchschnittlichen Sauberkeit" . Das fast halbe Kilo weniger an Reifen merkt man doch immens im Vortrieb *g*. 



grüße
Jan


----------



## HimmelundHölle (14. April 2008)

frogbite schrieb:


> Hi, HimmelundHölle,
> 
> jo, das interessiert mich auch. Habe einen 20° steilen, 90 mm langen Vorbau dran und mir kam schon nach diesem Wechsel das Fahrverhalten "nervöser" (wendiger) gegenüber dem flacheren Vorbau vor.
> Wenn man bei Dir noch davon ausgeht, dass der originale Syntace Vector Lowriser mit 12° Kröpfung dran ist (ist er´s noch?), dann sind die Hände beim Fahren ja fast schon hinterm Steuerrohr! Ist das Fahrverhalten des Stereo dann nicht arg "hibbelig"? Wie schaut´s mit dem Geradeauslauf oder freihändig fahren aus?
> ...



Also der Lowriser ist noch dran. Die Hände sind fast auf Ebene Steuerrohr (hatte ich bisher noch nie drauf geachtet). Ich kann damit super freihändig fahren - hibbelig ist es überhaupt nicht, aber ab 30 km/h fass ich dann wieder an den Lenker. Auf Schotterwegen bergab war bis 60 km/h kein Flattern oder unsicheres Gefühl dabei. Ich finde überhaupt, das Ding macht genau was ich will, nicht umgekehrt. Und lange Steigungen über 20% ... naja Jungs, ich will ehrlich sein, ob das cube nun vorne hochkommt oder nicht, da liegt es dann doch mehr am Mann als am Material, dass ich da schon mal schiebe.


----------



## fatz (14. April 2008)

jan84 schrieb:


> Das fast halbe Kilo weniger an Reifen merkt man doch immens im Vortrieb *g*.


das halbe kilo an den reifen, brauchst du schon um das gewicht des drecks zu kompensieren....


----------



## Muehi (14. April 2008)

fatz schrieb:


> das halbe kilo an den reifen, brauchst du schon um das gewicht des drecks zu kompensieren....



Und das Gewicht des Speichenreflektors nicht vergessen  


Btw:
Hab nun neben ner verbogenen Bremsscheibe, nen kaputtes Innenlager anscheinend auch noch nen verbogenes Schaltauge/Schaltwerk... Oder ist das normal bei SRAM-Schaltwerken? 
Beim Fahren und Schalten ist mir bisher nichts aufgefallen. 

Wenn das so weitergeht, häng ich das Hobby an den Nagel, das wird mir noch zu kostenintensiv 

/Edit:
Und sieht so nen grades Schaltauge aus?


----------



## jan84 (14. April 2008)

Das ist kein Speichenreflektor, das ist Maggie. Sie Überwacht die Bremse .






Hab grad mal am andern Rad geguckt, da hängt das X9-Schaltwerk auch so leicht verdreht wie auf deinem Bild. 
Gerade sieht das Schaltauge auf deinem Bild aufjedenfall nicht aus , ich weiss allerdings auch nicht wie es beim Stereo sein soll (gehe aber mal von gerade aus). 

grüße
Jan



Muehi schrieb:


> Und das Gewicht des Speichenreflektors nicht vergessen
> 
> 
> Btw:
> ...


----------



## Muehi (15. April 2008)

Die gute Nachricht: 
Mein HÃ¤ndler hatte noch eins da, im Vergleich dazu ist das alte verbogen wie sonstwas. 

Die schleche Nachricht: 
Das Ding hat 17â¬ gekostet, und ist nichtmehr rot sondern silbern  

Sind die 17â¬ normal? Normalerweise macht mir mein HÃ¤ndler recht gute Preise...


----------



## flyingstereo (15. April 2008)

17,- müsste dem normalen Preis entsprechen.
Aber warum hat er es nicht nochmal gerichtet? Auf dem Bild sieht es nicht soooo sehr verbogen aus.

greetz


----------



## tantemucki (15. April 2008)

jan84 schrieb:


> Also ich würde def. auf 18" umbestellen wenn du Zweifel haben solltest das 20" passt. Ich habe gute 8cm mehr Schrittlänge und mir war das 20er aus dem Grund schon zu hoch!
> Im Zweifelsfall kannst du die P6 ja auch in 480mm anstatt in 400mm nehmen.
> 
> 
> ...



Hallo Jan,

ich sehe gerade, dass bei deinem stereo die trinkflasche im dreieck angebracht ist. war das schon so? habe mir nämlich auch ein stereo bestellt und da ist der getränkehalter unterm rohr, was ich totalsaublöd finde... knirscht immer so beim trinken  

grüße
Angie


----------



## -Adler- (15. April 2008)

tantemucki schrieb:


> war das schon so?


ja ist original so, kannst oben und unten einen Halter montieren


----------



## tantemucki (15. April 2008)

-Adler- schrieb:


> ja ist original so, kannst oben und unten einen Halter montieren



Echt!? Na da bin ich ja mal gespannt, war fest davon überzeugt, die montage ist nur unten möglich... klasse!  

Hoffentlich kommts bald!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Muehi (15. April 2008)

Wieso mein Händler es nicht gerichtet hat? 

Relativ einfach, weil ich nicht mitm ganzen Stereo dort war - hätte nen Transport aufm Dach bedeutet, und sowas mach ich nicht bei Sauwetter wie heute . 

Außerdem wars nicht der Händler, von dem ich das Stereo gekauft hab. Da hätt ich nen ganzes Eck mehr fahren müssen, das ging sich zeitlich nicht aus. 


²tantemucki:
Die obere Befestigung verbirgt sich unter den Zughaltern. Einfach die unteren beiden losschrauben ( aber nicht entfernen ) und den Flaschenhalter zwischen Zughalter und Schraubenkopf setzen. Eventuell muß man mit Beilagscheiben ausgleichen. 

Und aufpassen, dass der Flaschenhalter sich nicht mit der Anlenkungsbefestigung am Sitzrohr spißt, da paßt leider nicht jeder Halter wirklich rein.


----------



## tantemucki (15. April 2008)

²tantemucki:
Die obere Befestigung verbirgt sich unter den Zughaltern. Einfach die unteren beiden losschrauben ( aber nicht entfernen ) und den Flaschenhalter zwischen Zughalter und Schraubenkopf setzen. Eventuell muß man mit Beilagscheiben ausgleichen. 

Und aufpassen, dass der Flaschenhalter sich nicht mit der Anlenkungsbefestigung am Sitzrohr spißt, da paßt leider nicht jeder Halter wirklich rein.[/QUOTE]


Super! Danke!


----------



## -Adler- (16. April 2008)

genau, sieht dann so aus


----------



## supasini (16. April 2008)

Muehi schrieb:


> Die gute Nachricht:
> Mein HÃ¤ndler hatte noch eins da, im Vergleich dazu ist das alte verbogen wie sonstwas.
> 
> Die schleche Nachricht:
> ...



ich hab schon mal fÃ¼r ein steppenwolf-auge 25 oi bezahlt...
der preis ist hoch, aber leider vermutlich normal.
ansonsten kÃ¶nnte h+s gÃ¼nstigere haben, da die bei cube produzieren lassen und deren ausfaller verwenden. wird aber nicht viel sein...


----------



## OPC565 (16. April 2008)

So , bin endlich fertig mit meinem Stereo hier mal ein erstes Foto

[
	

	
	
		
		

		
			









LG. Andreas


----------



## mother lode (17. April 2008)

Hallo liebe Steroiden-Genossen!

Ich fahre an meinem 2007er Stereo die am "Louise" verbaute Fox Talas X mit 90-130mm Federweg und Terralogic. 
Was mich an der Gabel trotz anfänglicher Begeisterung jedoch mittlerweile stört, ist, daß diese Gabel keinen manuell (de)aktivierbaren Lockout besitzt und ich den Kompromiß zwischen Losbrechmoment für Wiegetritt und Komfort bei leichten Schlägen nicht mag. 

Wenn ich mich jetzt nicht verlesen habe, besitzt die am 2008er Stereo verbaute Talas RLC eine solche manuelle Lockout-Funktion an der Gabelkrone und hat zusätzlich noch 10mm Federweg mehr.
Mich würden an dieser Stelle einige Erfahrungsberichte bezgl. dessen interessieren, wie sich das 2008er Rad in dieser Konfiguration (mit dem selben Rahmen) fährt.
Ich denke darüber nach, mein Stereo nachträglich mit dieser Gabel auszurüsten, da mich das bischen mehr an Federweg schon freuen würde und es wohl auch recht gut zu dem Hinterbau paßt.

Irgendwo meine ich mal gelesen zu haben, daß den 2008ern mit dieser Gabel (aufgrund der veränderten Geometrie) ein rel. träges / trägeres Fahrverhalten attestiert wurde...
Allerdings finde ich das etwas fragwürdig, da man die Gabel dann ja stattdessen einfach immer auf 120mm fahren und nur im Downhill auf 140mm stellen könnte. Im Fahrverhalten sollte sich dann doch de facto nix groß ändern außer dem Vorteil im Downhill...
Wie steht es diesbezgl. mit dem Ansteigen des Vorderrads an Rampen in der 100mm-Stellung?

Vielleicht könnten mir ja einige von euch bitte mit Erfahrungsberichten weiterhelfen.

MfG!


----------



## Andi 3001 (17. April 2008)

Hi
also ich fahr die 08'er RLC. Die ist einfach nur super. Das was sie automatisch macht, macht sie perfekt und auch so kann man alles einstellen. Du kannst beispielsweise am rechten Standrohr den federweg (100-120-140) einstellen, nd rechts kann man noch fast ganz "locken". Abgesehen davon sricht sie super an und ist meiner meinung nach perfekt, sowohl für singletrails, als auch für lange touren mit viel viel uphill. Optimal dazu hab ich dann noch den RP23 Dämpfer, der am 08'er verbaut ist. Zusammen Top fahrwerk!


----------



## fatz (17. April 2008)

mother lode schrieb:


> ...noch 10mm Federweg mehr
> ....
> Irgendwo meine ich mal gelesen zu haben, daß den 2008ern mit dieser Gabel (aufgrund der veränderten Geometrie) ein rel. träges / trägeres Fahrverhalten attestiert wurde...


ich behaupte mal ganz frech, dass du die 10mm nicht spuerst wenn du's nicht weisst.
hab in meinem ht eine 35mm laengere gabel als original drin. da merkst du dann mal ein
bischen was....


----------



## OPC565 (17. April 2008)

Hi
So jetzt aber ....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## frogbite (17. April 2008)

HimmelundHölle schrieb:


> Also der Lowriser ist noch dran. Die Hände sind fast auf Ebene Steuerrohr (hatte ich bisher noch nie drauf geachtet). Ich kann damit super freihändig fahren - hibbelig ist es überhaupt nicht, aber ab 30 km/h fass ich dann wieder an den Lenker. Auf Schotterwegen bergab war bis 60 km/h kein Flattern oder unsicheres Gefühl dabei. Ich finde überhaupt, das Ding macht genau was ich will, nicht umgekehrt. Und lange Steigungen über 20% ... naja Jungs, ich will ehrlich sein, ob das cube nun vorne hochkommt oder nicht, da liegt es dann doch mehr am Mann als am Material, dass ich da schon mal schiebe.



Hi, HimmelundHölle,
danke, dann scheint ja punkto aufrecht sitzen einiges zu gehen! Jedenfalls ohne das Fahrverhalten entscheidend zu beinträchtigen.

Schönen Abend, F.B.


----------



## mother lode (17. April 2008)

fatz schrieb:


> ich behaupte mal ganz frech, dass du die 10mm nicht spuerst wenn du's nicht weisst.
> hab in meinem ht eine 35mm laengere gabel als original drin. da merkst du dann mal ein
> bischen was....



Wahrscheinlich hast du recht... diese Verschiebung im Federwegsbereich wird beim Fahrverhalten vermutlich nicht den grÃ¶Ãten Unterschied machen und das Vorderrad wird sich auch nicht an jeder Steigung gleich wild aufbÃ¤umen.

Mich reizt hauptsÃ¤chlich die Lockout-Funktion, mit der ich dann die Gabel selber blockieren / freigeben kann, da man durch den nÃ¶tigen Losbrechmoment in der Funktion immer einen Unterschied zum Hinterbau spÃ¼rt. AuÃerdem wirkt es dann (in meinen Augen) mit den 140mm fÃ¼r den Einsatzbereich eher homogener und fÃ¼r lÃ¤ngere Touren will ich mir ohnehin bald etwas mit nem Stomp-Rahmen zusammenschrauben...
Das Stereo wÃ¤re dann noch etwas mehr SpaÃkiste (ist es eh schon  )
Bleibt nur die Frage, ob es sich bei dem Preis von ca. 900â¬ fÃ¼r eine Talas RLC wirklich lohnt...


----------



## MasifCentralier (17. April 2008)

Kriegste bei Ebay auch günstiger.


----------



## mother lode (18. April 2008)

Aber die Farbe...
Silber ist absolut nicht mein Geschmack - dann müßte es schon eine 2007er sein...
Ich hatte nur bei einem Online-Versandhändler ein Angebot für eine schwarze Talas entdeckt und fand das eigentlich ganz toll. Mir ist dann auch aufgefallen, daß die sich das ganz nett bezahlen lassen:
Immerhin 100 mehr bei diesem Händler...

Naja, ich werds mir überlegen.
Vielen Dank auf jeden Fall!


----------



## fatz (18. April 2008)

mother lode schrieb:


> Bleibt nur die Frage, ob es sich bei dem Preis von ca. 900 für eine Talas RLC wirklich lohnt...


also wenn, dann wued mich eher das bischen mehr federweg reizen, nur steht das in 
keinem verhaeltnis zu den kosten.


----------



## Giant XTC (18. April 2008)

Revelation 426 Air U-Turn PushLoc 08 499,00   --> 130mm

PIKE 454 Air U-Turn 08 599,90  --> 140mm

32 TALAS RLC 08 889,00  --> 140m

Also für mich stehen die 900 EUR für eine TALAS in keiner Relation. Ich selber fahre die Revelation und bin sehr zufrieden. Bei 10mm mehr solte eine PIKE bestens reichen. Ob man die 10mm allerdings merkt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MasifCentralier (18. April 2008)

Die Pike wiegt auch gerne mal 400g mehr. Außerdem gibts die nicht mit 2-Step, und U-Turn ist echt nicht konkurrenzfähig, besonders nicht für Mittelgebirgsbewohner.
Gruß


----------



## supasini (18. April 2008)

dummes Zeuch, massifer!
wie oft hast du denn deine Gabel bisher abgesenkt? ich hab's noch nie gesehen...
in nem vernünftigen Rahmen muss eine passende Gabel so gut wie nie abgesenkt werden.
Und die Pike hat alte, einfache Technik drin, Wartung kann man selber machen, ne Pike coil spricht um Längen besser an als ne Fox Talas 32 oder auch 36, im Vergleich zur Talas ist sie sicher schwerer, aber das ist der falsche Vergleich, die Pike konkurriert eher mit der 36, weil sie ihren Federweg wirklich nutzt! 
(und ja, ich bin die Gabeln schon alle gefahren und die Fox-Teile haben mich wirklich auf dem Trail nicht überzeugt. Waren in den ganzen Test-Litevilles in Finale verbaut. Und so wie mir ging es einer ganzen Reihe anderer Pike coil-Fahrer auch. Die wollen i.d.R. als Upgrade eine Lyrik coil verbauen, weil die Stahlfeder-RS einfach am besten gehen, können die Mags schreiben, was sie wollen!


----------



## Andi 3001 (18. April 2008)

Also das kann ich nicht bestätigen. Ich bin sowas von zufrieden mit der Talas. Find Rock Shox an sich nicht so toll. aber naja,dass ist wohl geschmackssache. was leider stimmt sind die preise. die sind verdammt hoch!...aber naja, ich bin glücklich und äußerst zufrieden!!!!
Und ich senke meine gabel übrigens auch öfter mal ab. das bringts bei steilen anstiegen schon!..und das sie nicht ins bike passt stimmt ja wohl bei nem 08'er K24 stereo nicht, oder?!


----------



## jan84 (18. April 2008)

supasini schrieb:


> dummes Zeuch, massifer!
> wie oft hast du denn deine Gabel bisher abgesenkt? ich hab's noch nie gesehen...
> in nem vernünftigen Rahmen muss eine passende Gabel so gut wie nie abgesenkt werden.[...]



Sehe & nutze ich anders. Es werden bergauf einfach Sachen ermöglicht die, egal wie passend der Rahmen ist, ohne Absenkung einfach nicht möglich sind. Ich nutze die Absenkung bei mir an solchen Stellen häufig, was aber zum Teil wohl auch einfach daran liegt dass die Absenkung bei der LaurinFCR vom Lenker aus einfach nur schnell und Problemlos funktioniert und die Gabel in abgesenktem Zustand auch noch (für eine Luftgabel) SEHR sensibel ist.
Die Magura ist im Endeffekt Preislich zwischen FOX und Pike, Leistungsmäßig (Leichte Gabel, Sensibel, sinnvolle Einstellmöglichkeiten, Praxis-/Mittelgebirgstaugliche Absenkung) fehlten mir Alternativen. Aufjedenfall ne Gabel die sich vor den genannten nicht verstecken muss. 
Und was den Service angeht sehe ich aus meiner Erfahrung Magura auch (deutlich?) vor "Fox".



> und das sie nicht ins bike passt stimmt ja wohl bei nem 08'er K24 stereo nicht, oder?!


Das ist doch einfach nur deine Entscheidung ob sie dir in dein Rad passt. 

grüße
Jan


----------



## MasifCentralier (18. April 2008)

Da hast du aber nicht richtig hingeguckt Martin, ich senke sehr häufig ab, weils ja nunmal bei der Manitou auch so schnell und einfach geht.


----------



## supasini (19. April 2008)

tja, das liegt dann vermutlich daran, dass du immer soweit vorne fährst währen ich hinterherhechle...

zur Absenkbarkeit: wenn die Rahmengeo das erfordert ist das ne feine Sache, es gibt aber auch Rahmen, die einfach mit ner 140er oder 160er Gabel alles hoch ermöglichen, ohne das irgendwas abgesenkt werden müsste...


----------



## jan84 (19. April 2008)

Das bestreite ich nicht . Das Stereo klettert mit 130 besser als das HT mit 80. Das Probegefahrene LV hat das noch ein bisschen besser getan, ABER es gibt halt irgendwann einen Punkt wo es nichtmehr geht. 
Und der ist beim selben Rahmen halt einfach später wenn die Gabel auf 100mm statt auf 130mm steht . 

grüße
jan


----------



## frogbite (19. April 2008)

Klar kommt´s auf den Rahmen an. Aber sogar das Stereo steigt mit ner 160-Gabel nicht hoch. Ich muss nur den guten 140 mm - 6° Grad umgedrehten Vorbau hintun, den Sattel ordentlich nach oben schieben, bis er 10 cm über der Flatbar liegt und schon steigt da nichts mehr (Ok, bergab ist dann halt schieben angesagt). Ich würde mal eher sagen, die gewünschte Sitzposition spielt auch noch ein wenig mit.

Schönen nicht verregneten Samstag!
F.B.


----------



## Muehi (19. April 2008)

mother lode schrieb:


> Hallo liebe Steroiden-Genossen!
> 
> Ich fahre an meinem 2007er Stereo die am "Louise" verbaute Fox Talas X mit 90-130mm Federweg und Terralogic.
> Was mich an der Gabel trotz anfänglicher Begeisterung jedoch mittlerweile stört, ist, daß diese Gabel keinen manuell (de)aktivierbaren Lockout besitzt und ich den Kompromiß zwischen Losbrechmoment für Wiegetritt und Komfort bei leichten Schlägen nicht mag.



Moin,

interessant, fahre ebenfalls ne Talas X 2007 und damit am Stereo eigentlich hoch zufrieden. Eingestellt auf die niedrigste Auslöseschwelle merk ich gar nichts vom Lockout bzw. Losbrechmoment, beim Bremsen sackt sie sogar noch ordentlich ein. 
Fahre meine meistens auf Stufe 4-5, dann sackt sie auch beim Bremsen nur minimal ein, kein Wippen im Wiegetritt, und beim normalen Fahren merk ich auch nichts vom Lockout. 

Wiege allerdings knapp 100kg, und bin davor ne MZ MX Comp mit 85mm gefahren . 

Btw:
Auf welcher PPD Stufe fahrt ihr eigentlich eure RP23? Hab ne Zeitlang Stufe 2 und 3 ausprobiert, finde die erste aber deutlich angenehmer. Bei 2 & 3 sackt der Dämpfer beim starken Antritt nen kleines Stück ein, und "schnellt" dann wieder raus, so als wäre die Zugstufendämpfung komplett offen. Und das ganze wiederholt sich bei jeder Kurbelumdrehung, recht ungeangenehm zum fahren.


----------



## mother lode (19. April 2008)

Muehi schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> interessant, fahre ebenfalls ne Talas X 2007 und damit am Stereo eigentlich hoch zufrieden. Eingestellt auf die niedrigste Auslöseschwelle merk ich gar nichts vom Lockout bzw. Losbrechmoment, beim Bremsen sackt sie sogar noch ordentlich ein.
> Fahre meine meistens auf Stufe 4-5, dann sackt sie auch beim Bremsen nur minimal ein, kein Wippen im Wiegetritt, und beim normalen Fahren merk ich auch nichts vom Lockout.
> ...



Propedal fahre ich seit ich mein Stereo habe immer auf Stufe 1. Finde sie auch am angenehmsten, da der Dämpfer so nicht wippt aber göberes Zeug noch sehr gut durchläßt...
Ich bin die Talas X auch seit einiger Zeit auf genau der gleichen Einstellung gefahren, wiege allerdings nur gut 70 kg. Auf der offensten Sutfe hab ichs auch mal ausprobiert, aber da kann man ja nur im sitzen fahren... Du hast dann zwar das tolle Ansprechverhalten, kannst die Gabel aber nicht mehr blockieren.
Schlecht finde ich die Gabel nicht - so war es nicht gemeint.
Gestern bin ich eine schöne lange Abfahrt im Siegerland gefahren und muß schon sagen, daß dieser von mir genannte "Nachteil" bei mehr Speed praktisch nil ist. 
In der Ebene oder an leichten Anstiegen, wenn man die Gabel nicht unbedingt ganz versenkt, finde ich schon, daß man einen Unterschied merkt - z. B. zu einer Reba Race, die ja immerhin nur 100mm hat, aber bei keichteren Stößen viel softer anspricht. Da ich mir ein 100mm-Fully zusammenbasteln will war mir der Gedanke mit der 140mm Talas erst gekommen. Ich wollte das Stereo eben noch ein wenig mehr in diese Richtung ausbauen.
Über die Preise von Fox-Gabeln muß man ja nicht unbedingt diskutieren.
Wenn man die alte Gabel für einen vernünftigen Preis loswird, hält es sich aber noch in Grenzen.
Die Pike wiegt einfach zuviel und DT-Swiss... Dagegen scheint Fox ja noch günstig.
Das Verhältnis zwischen Preis und gewonnenem Federweg wäre bei der EXC 150 allerdings besser.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rip74 (19. April 2008)

supasini schrieb:


> dummes Zeuch, massifer!
> wie oft hast du denn deine Gabel bisher abgesenkt? ich hab's noch nie gesehen...
> in nem vernünftigen Rahmen muss eine passende Gabel so gut wie nie abgesenkt werden.



sers,

will mal sehen wie du ab 20% irgend eine Steigung hochkommst mit 140 oder sogar 160mm Federweg - ich hoffe du fährst auch immer brav mit Rückenprotektor!!  
Na klar hätt ich auch gern bergab etwas mehr an Federweg, doch nie und nimmer ohne die Möglichkeit die Gabel kurz machen zu können, wo sich meine Sattelspitze und mein Anus sowieso schon recht nahe gekommen sind  auf noch mehr Nähe der beiden hab ich keinen Bock!

Ich denk einfach genau dafür sind die Dinger da, hin und wieder nervt mich das Gekurbel an meiner Revelation gewaltig, doch oft bin ich länger am Fahren als andere mit ihren schnittigen Racern - ich zieh Fahren immer dem Schieben vor!

greez d.


----------



## Muehi (19. April 2008)

Stimmt schon, bei niedrigen Geschwindigkeiten gibts sicher Gabeln, die "schöner" ansprechen, aber da hab ich keinen Vergleich. Und was ich nicht weiß, macht mich nicht heiß 

War allerdings auch vor dem Kauf lange am überlegen, ob ich über nen "Downgrade" zur RLC verhandeln soll, allerdings war ich nach ner Probefahrt hin und weg von der Gabel, so dass ich die Überlegungen kein bisschen weiterverfolgt hab. Vielleicht hab ich da aber auch mit meinem hohen Gewicht ausnahmsweise mal nen Vorteil 



Zur Absenkung: 
Bei Anstiegen nutze ich persönlich die schon recht häufig, zum Teil auch in der Ebene, wenns mal kilometerlang nur über glatten Beton geht. Deswegen hab ich mich auch gegen ne RS entschieden


----------



## supasini (20. April 2008)

rip74 schrieb:


> sers,
> 
> will mal sehen wie du ab 20% irgend eine Steigung hochkommst mit 140 oder sogar 160mm Federweg - ich hoffe du fährst auch immer brav mit Rückenprotektor!!



du bist herzlich eingeladen, dir das anzusehen oder auch auszuprobieren: mit meinem Rad geht das tatsächlich mit 140er Gabel und Vorbau um 90mm. Liegt aber am Rad. Mit nem Stereo geht das nicht, das sackt hinten mehr weg und die Sitzposition ist ne andere.
Ich habe anfangs viel geschraubt (am U-turn-Knopf), bin viel die PIKE auf 120 mm gefahren. seit 1/2 Jahr eigentlich nur noch 140 mm und es wird nur an extremen Steilstücken runtergeschraubt. Hat mich selber überrascht, war vorher auch ein klarer Verfechter der Absenkerei, aber beim Liteville brauch ich's nicht. Kenne mitlerweile sogar einen Litevillefahrer der einen S-Rahmen fährt und ne Lyrik SoloAir mit nicht absenkbaren 160mm drin hat mit Stummelvorbau - und der fährt damit auch alles hoch, was noch so gerade geht. 
Aber das Stereo ist ein geiles Rad, kostet halt komplett nur soviel wie ein Liteville-Rahmen, da kann man ruhig mal die Gabel für absenken...


----------



## OPC565 (20. April 2008)

Also sei mir ned bös aber ich fahr auch das Stereo mit ner Minute Platinum und weiß erst jetzt wie leicht ein Anstiege mit ner absenkung sein kann , außerdem halte ich den Cube hinterbau in verbindung mit dem RP23 als sehr Neutral ... und ich weiß auch aus meiner Erfahrung ( MX/MTB ) das man ab einer gewissen steigung mit entsprechend langer Gabel entweder nach hinten überfällt oder weil man steht den Grip am Hinterrad verliert und da kann der Rahmen kosten was er will ...  
LG. Andreas


----------



## jan84 (20. April 2008)

OPC565 schrieb:


> Also sei mir ned bös aber ich fahr auch das Stereo mit ner Minute Platinum und weiß erst jetzt wie leicht ein Anstiege mit ner absenkung sein kann , außerdem halte ich den Cube hinterbau in verbindung mit dem RP23 als sehr Neutral ... und ich weiß auch aus meiner Erfahrung ( MX/MTB ) das man ab einer gewissen steigung mit entsprechend langer Gabel entweder nach hinten überfällt oder weil man steht den Grip am Hinterrad verliert und da kann der Rahmen kosten was er will ...
> LG. Andreas



Fahr mal nen LV dann weisst du was Supasini meint. Der Unterschied war *für mich* nur nicht so drastisch wie die Worte von Supasini rüberkommen, aber da hat ja eh jeder ein anderes empfinden. 
Das wegsacken des hinterbaus kann man beim stereo aber ohne allzugroße probleme mit der Plattform kompensieren. 

Der Preis war für mich das einzige was mich letztendlich zum Stereo getrieben hat. Njoh, sobald das "arme Studentenleben"  vorbei ist...
Bei gleicher Ausstattung und gleicher Aufbauart ist das LV auch "nur 7-800E teurer. 

grüße
jan


----------



## ricola1970 (21. April 2008)

Guten Morgen liebe Stereo Gemeinde !!!!

Habe gestern meine erste Einlauffahrt mit meinem neuen Stereo unternommen ca. 50 km. Mußte aber leider schon auf den ersten Metern ein komisches "Sing" Geräusch von meinen Oro Formula K18 Bremsscheiben feststellen (vorne und hinten). Kann es sein das diese vom Händler bei Auslieferung nicht richtig eingestellt waren oder was für ein Problem kann hier vorliegen ????


----------



## jan84 (21. April 2008)

Da würde ich mir bevor sie nicht eingebremst ist keine ernsthaften Gedaken drüber machen wenn die Bremse "leichte" Geräusche von sich gibt. Wenn sie natürlich ohne zu Bremsen die ganze Zeit wirklich laut (mehr als einfach nur deutlich hörbar) ist würd ich damit ab zum händler. 

grüße
jan


----------



## fatz (21. April 2008)

@ricola:
einstellung checken, einbremsen. einstellen musst du eh lernen, also am besten gleich.

bremsscheiben (besonders groessere) schwingen sich manchmal auf und singen dann 
mal fuer ein paar sekunden ein wenig. das ist ganz normal. dauersingen ist nicht normal.


----------



## ricola1970 (21. April 2008)

Danke werde heute Abend nochmal eine Runde drehen. Übrigens Jan, Du hast doch Deine Sattelstange auch ziemlich weit draußen (meine steht auf 15 !!!), macht diese bei Dir auch leichte Knack geräusche. Du siehst ich bin extremst Geräuschempfindlich. 
Gruß Ricola


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wildkater (21. April 2008)

ricola1970 schrieb:


> Danke werde heute Abend nochmal eine Runde drehen. Übrigens Jan, Du hast doch Deine Sattelstange auch ziemlich weit draußen (meine steht auf 15 !!!), macht diese bei Dir auch leichte Kack geräusche. Du siehst ich bin extremst Geräuschempfindlich.
> Gruß Ricola


----------



## ricola1970 (21. April 2008)

Sorry meinte natürlich Knack


----------



## jan84 (21. April 2008)

Hatte es mal gemacht, hatte die Stütze (480er, auf 17 mittlerweile gelandet) dann mal komplett gereinigt und auch das Sattelrohr innen komplett mit Entfetter gereinigt, dass dort wirklich nixmehr drin hing (stütze war ursprünglich mit irgendeiner Paste montiert) und seit dem ist Ruhe. 

grüße
jan


----------



## MasifCentralier (21. April 2008)

Welcher Sattel ist denn dran? Der Fizik k(n)ackt nämlich ganz gewaltig.


----------



## mother lode (21. April 2008)

Oh ja, das kann ich nur bestätigen!
Der Gobi an meinem HT macht keinen Mucks aber der Nisene (ich glaube Vorgängermodell von dem aktuell am Stereo verbauten) ist nichtmal mit Schmiermitteln ruhigzustellen. Anfangs hat es mich echt verwirrt nachdem ich die Hinterbaulager gründlich gereinigt hatte und es noch immer fröhlich knackte als ich mich wieder draufsetzte...
Wie Blähungen, nur eine Oktave höher.


----------



## Muehi (21. April 2008)

Also mein Fizik Aliante Delta ist recht ruhig, während dem Fahren ist da nichts von dem zu hören. 


Habe derweil übrigens die nächste Zwangspause: Der Geberkolben meiner Hinterrad-K24 hat das schon bekannte Problem, dass der Bremshebel sehr träge zurückkommt, und teilweise komplett steckenbleibt. 
Wenn ich Pech hab, muß das Ding zu Formula zurück... Ansonsten kanns mein Händler reparieren, dann hab ichs hoffentlich diese Woche wieder.

Zum Glück hab ich ja noch meine Deore 525 am alten Rad, im Falle des Falles kommt halt die ans Stereo. Dazu müßt ich zwar wieder die Bremsscheibe und Griffe abbauen, aber bevor ich wieder 2 Wochen versumper...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MasifCentralier (21. April 2008)

Muehi schrieb:


> bevor ich wieder 2 Wochen versumper...



Du bist aber wohl Optimist von Beruf, wie?
Das dauert doch locker 4 Wochen


----------



## ricola1970 (22. April 2008)

Ja es ist der Standartsattel  Fizik !!!, habe noch einen Oxygen Speedline 3 von dem MTB meiner Frau (Stevens Glide 2008), vieleicht sollte ich den mal montieren. 
Gruß
Ricola


----------



## Polldi (22. April 2008)

hab auch den nisene (original) am stereo. knackte und quietschte fürchterlich. 
nachdem die sattelstütze/-rohr mit flaschenbürste und silikon behandelt wurde, ist plötzlich auch das vermeintliche sattelgeknarze verschwunden.
würde vor der sattel-um-montage erstmal den einfacheren weg gehen.


----------



## Giant XTC (22. April 2008)

Sattelstütze reinigen ist natürlich erstmal sinnvoll.

Denn ollen Nisene gegen was Ordentliches einzutauschen aber auch!


----------



## Polldi (22. April 2008)

...an den nisene darf mir keiner ran!!


----------



## MasifCentralier (22. April 2008)

Fahr den Nisene am besten nicht, sondern verkauf ihn direkt. Wenn du da zweimal mit im Matsch warst sieht der aus wie 5 Jahre alt.
Außerdem ist der Sauschwer und geht auf den Damm.
Also mein Nisene hat bisher an drei versch. Satelstützen und Rädern geknarzt.


----------



## Polldi (22. April 2008)

...dann isses halt DER perfekte Mädchensattel !


----------



## Andi 3001 (22. April 2008)

Also mein Nisne is ruhig, naja vll. wegen 08'er modell. Allerdings würde ich ihn nicht ausstauschen. weil er einerseits relativ bequem und trotzdem sportlich ist, und andererseits am hinteren satteltein diese grün lackierte fläche, die zum milky green perfekt passt ist. !.....,ich find ihn im großen und ganzen ziehmlich gut!


----------



## Giant XTC (22. April 2008)

Polldi schrieb:


> ...dann isses halt DER perfekte Mädchensattel !



Mit extra viel Spaß auf Buckelpisten


----------



## wildkater (22. April 2008)

MasifCentralier schrieb:


> Fahr den Nisene am besten nicht, sondern verkauf ihn direkt. Wenn du da zweimal mit im Matsch warst sieht der aus wie 5 Jahre alt.
> Außerdem ist der Sauschwer und geht auf den Damm.
> Also mein Nisene hat bisher an drei versch. Satelstützen und Rädern geknarzt.



Kann ich in allen Punkten voll bestätigen. Bei  meinem Nisene löste sich nach 4 Wochen das Plastikteil vorne unterm Sattel. 
Hab mir jetzt einen WTB DEVO Carbon  geleistet. Mehr als 3 Stunden am Stück war ich noch nicht drauf, die waren aber um Welten besser als der Nisene. 
Vielleicht bin ich auch zu schwer für den oder meine Gesäßknochen passen nicht zum Sattel, was weiß ich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Muehi (22. April 2008)

MasifCentralier schrieb:


> Du bist aber wohl Optimist von Beruf, wie?
> Das dauert doch locker 4 Wochen



Sollte das wirklich 4 Wochen oder mehr dauern, und mein Händler mir da nicht irgendwie entgegenkommt, dann kauf ich mir halt ne andere Bremse und verscheuer die Formula nach Reparatur weiter. 
Ne Formula kommt mir dann so schnell aber nicht mehr ans Rad


----------



## MasifCentralier (22. April 2008)

Außer bei Magura geht das nirgendwo schneller, denke ich. War auch nur so ne Vermutung, ich hab meine noch nie weggeschickt, aber was man sonst so über den Speed der Importeure höhrt ist schon echt krass.


----------



## jan84 (23. April 2008)

Hab nen SLR dran. 

grüße
jan


----------



## Andi 3001 (25. April 2008)

Mein Schatz    



und hier:


----------



## idworker (25. April 2008)

Hilfe,
hab das STEREO "The One" mit der RS Pike, bin jetzt einige Wochen nicht gefahren und jetzt tropft aus dem li. Standrohr ÖL. Ist das bedenklich? Was soll ich tun ??


----------



## chappli (26. April 2008)

so vor kurzem mein  cube stereo k18 abgeholt und gleich mal auf meine laufräder (dtswiss 4.2d - ringle dirty flea - sapim cx ray mit nobby nic) umgebaut....
vg chappli


----------



## Giant XTC (26. April 2008)

idworker schrieb:


> Hilfe,
> hab das STEREO "The One" mit der RS Pike, bin jetzt einige Wochen nicht gefahren und jetzt tropft aus dem li. Standrohr ÖL. Ist das bedenklich? Was soll ich tun ??



Da scheinen wohl ein paaar Dichtungen hinüber zu sein. Wenn noch Garantie drauf ist, ab damit zum Händler!


----------



## Muehi (28. April 2008)

So,

Bremse wurde doch eingeschickt, gleich letzten Montag - und jetzt hab ich sie endlich wieder . War also nicht länger als ne Woche weg, kann meine Überlegungen zu ner Ersatzbremse also wieder einstecken, bei solchen Servicezeiten kommt gerne wieder ne Formula ans Rad... 

Leider befürchte ich, dass ich heute und morgen nicht dazu kommen werde, sie wieder zu montieren


----------



## supasini (28. April 2008)

idworker schrieb:


> Hilfe,
> hab das STEREO "The One" mit der RS Pike, bin jetzt einige Wochen nicht gefahren und jetzt tropft aus dem li. Standrohr ÖL. Ist das bedenklich? Was soll ich tun ??



PIKE Air, oder? - einschicken!
Im Anschluss verticken und auf PIKE coil wechseln


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Muehi (29. April 2008)

Servus,

hat jemand ne Ahnung, wo man die Leitungshalter vom Unterrohr herbekommt oder hat gar jemand einen übrig?
Mein eigentlicher Händler hat schon ewig keine mehr bekommen, und nen anderer Händler hier wusste nicht mal genau was ich meine. 
Mein Stereo ist von 2007, auf den 2008er sind anscheinend andere Halter drauf. 

Zum besseren Verständnis ein kleines Bild.

Bei dem kann man die Leitung einfach aus- bzw. einklipsen - bei 2008er Modellen sind andere verbaut.


----------



## Soldi (2. Mai 2008)

Hi,
ich hab ein 2007er Stereo. Um meinen Idealsettings wieder herzustellen bräuchte ich den Originaldruck der Fox Talas RLC und des Float RP23 Dämpfers. Kann jemand helfen?
Gruß Soldi


----------



## Muehi (2. Mai 2008)

Was meinst du mit Originaldruck? Den Druck, der werksseitig drauf ist? 

Und wieso benötigst du den zum Widerherstellen von deiner Einstellung?
Richte dich doch einfach mit dem Druck grob nach dem Negativfederweg, danach ne Runde fahren, Luftdruck je nach Fahrgefühl erhöhen/absenken, wieder ne Runde fahren, etc. 

So machs ich zumindest, und bin bis jetzt immer so zurecht gekommen.


----------



## Soldi (2. Mai 2008)

Muehi schrieb:


> Was meinst du mit Originaldruck? Den Druck, der werksseitig drauf ist?.


Joh, genau den mein ich! Ich hab die Federung letztes Jahr auf diesen Druck eingestellt und hab nen kleinen Sprung auf den mein Bike abgestimmt ist (der ist z.Z. leider nicht fahrbar, hier schlägt das Cube gerade nicht durch). Da ich das Bike über den Winter extrem gequält hab merke ich so auch gleich wieder ob Öl fehlt, bzw. ob alles noch so funzt wie es soll  .


----------



## Andi 3001 (2. Mai 2008)

Kann dir nur die vom 08'er geben....müssten ja relativ ähnlich sein.
Dämpfer: 10 bar
Gabel: 6 bar


----------



## Soldi (2. Mai 2008)

Andi 3001 schrieb:


> Kann dir nur die vom 08'er geben....müssten ja relativ ähnlich sein.
> Dämpfer: 10 bar
> Gabel: 6 bar


Danke!
Fühlt sich schonmal besser als die letzte Zeit an


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Goddi8 (3. Mai 2008)

Moin zusammen,

ich hätte da mal eine Frage zur Eloxalqualität eurer Stereos.
Meins hat nach knapp 2000km schon heftige Scheuerstellen.  
Am Lenkkopf ist das zwar nicht schön aber schon fast normal.
Aber auch am Unterohr unter den Bremsleitungen ist das Eloxal stellenweise komplett weg.
Sieht das bei euch auch so aus? 

Gruß
Thorsten


----------



## Plextor (3. Mai 2008)

hehe der richtige Mann sorgt vor, und klebt im Neuzustand mit transparenter Folie ab ;-)  

Habe Milcky Green und ja bis jetzt 1A mit der Folie, wobei es mich schon einmal wegen der Clickpedale auf der Waldautobahn geschmissen hat    heute hol ich mir XTR SPD will noch jemand Crank Brother Pedale  



Goddi8 schrieb:


> Moin zusammen,
> 
> ich hätte da mal eine Frage zur Eloxalqualität eurer Stereos.
> Meins hat nach knapp 2000km schon heftige Scheuerstellen.
> ...


----------



## MasifCentralier (3. Mai 2008)

Die sind absolute *******. Hatte auch mal am Anfang, aus Gewichtsgründen Candy:kotz: 
Sobald man so über Schuhgröße 42 kommt, kann man wenn der Kurbelarm, an dem man ausklicken will nicht ausklicken, weil die Achse zu kurz ist.


----------



## Muehi (3. Mai 2008)

Goddi8 schrieb:


> Moin zusammen,
> 
> ich hätte da mal eine Frage zur Eloxalqualität eurer Stereos.
> [...]



Moin,

habe meins direkt nachm Kauf ordentlich mit Steinschlagschutzfolie an den eventuellen Scheuerstellen abgeklebt. 
Bin nur einmal ohne Folie an der Scheuerstelle Bremsleitung - Umlenkbefestigung gefahren, und schon ist die Eloxierung gut angekratzt. 

Oben am Unterrohr hab ich nichts abgeklebt, da reichen die normalen Befestigungen bei mir.


----------



## rolling cubes (3. Mai 2008)

Endlich fertig. Noch die Leitungen kürzen und n bischen Feitntuning.


----------



## Bond007 (3. Mai 2008)

Goddi8 schrieb:


> ...ich hätte da mal eine Frage zur Eloxalqualität eurer Stereos...



Ich hatte ja eines aus ´06 - *keinerlei* Probleme gehabt, obwohl ´s mich ein paar Mal (leicht) g´legt hatte!!


----------



## Andi 3001 (3. Mai 2008)

Ich hab' mich heute nachmittag nach der Tour auch einmal als "Bikemodel" versucht....naja, hier die ergebnisse:


----------



## Plextor (4. Mai 2008)

hol Dir mal für Deinen Steuersatz die große Kappe, das sieht ja so "spacklig" aus so ohne den großen Spacer    ansonsten sehr schickes Bike !! 



rolling cubes schrieb:


> Endlich fertig. Noch die Leitungen kürzen und n bischen Feitntuning.


----------



## rolling cubes (5. Mai 2008)

Hi.
Thx.Da haste recht. Die Spacer sind erst provisorisch. Dachte ich müsste das Rohr  evtl. noch kürzen, aber es passt. Der Spacer kommt bald drauf und wenn auch die Leitungen gekürzt sind kommen noch n paar schönere Fotos.


----------



## rip74 (6. Mai 2008)

hallo leute,

   ich hätt da mal ne frage:
welche laufräder habt ihr denn verbaut und wie seid ihr damit punkto stabilität und gewicht zufrieden?

damit ihr mein problem versteht: hab die mavic crossride inzwischen mit seiten- und höhenschlag sowohl vorne als auch hinten!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tbird (7. Mai 2008)

tja, crossride != crossmax st ...


----------



## Goddi8 (7. Mai 2008)

Moin,
nachdem meine XRC180 mit einer Delle am Hinterrad verziert waren, habe ich auf Sun Single Track umgerüstet. Mit den Naben der XRC180 (sollten Onyx sein) und Sapimspeichen komm ich auf knapp 2,2kg Komplettgewicht. Schwerer als die XRC180 aber deutlich stabiler und der fette Albert sitzt auf der breiteren Felge auch besser


----------



## furious145 (7. Mai 2008)

Hallo Stereo-Gemeinde, 

ich lese nun schon eine Weile in diesem Forum mit und versuche mich momentan ein bisschen zu orientieren, welches Fully ich mir zulegen soll.

Dazu muss ich sagen dass ich auf hochwertige Komponenten sehr viel Wert lege.
Preislich lege ich mich bei etwa 2500â¬ fest.


Das Stereo ist von daher in der THE ONE-Variante eigentlich ideal  
(auch wenn minimal teurer).


GrÃ¼sse Mario
Die Frage ist fÃ¼r mich nun, wie die Kinematik des Rahmens ist.

Also wippt das beim kurbeln im Sitzen, Wiegetritt, Ansprechverhalten ...
Vielleicht kÃ¶nnt ihr mir das mÃ¶glichst objektiv schildern 
Lt. Tests soll das ja wunder funktionieren...

Habe zur Zeit erst den Vergleich zu nem Trek Fuel EX 8, das funktioniert wirklich sehr fein, hat aber fast ums gleiche Geld minderwertige Ausstattung (LX)

Und: Bei der 454 Pike Air U-Turn ... wie viele Umdrehungen braucht das um die Gabel komplett abzusenken?


----------



## MasifCentralier (7. Mai 2008)

Schau dir doch lieber mal das K24 an. Das liegt doch bei 2,5.


----------



## mother lode (7. Mai 2008)

Hallo furious,

ich bin zwar kein "The One"-Fahrer, aber in punto Kinematik sollte sich da nicht viel unterscheiden. 
Das Stereo ist in meinen Augen ein sehr gutes/r Fahrrad/Rahmen, den man sich recht vielseitig aufbauen/anpassen kann. In dieser Hinsicht ist es evtl. nicht so flexibel wie Liteville-Rahmen, aber ich persönlich habe mit dem Stereo ein absolut passendes Fahrrad für mich gefunden. Kann natürlich sein, daß es nur am Sattel liegt, aber das ist eher unwahrscheinlich...


In Bezug auf die RS Pike kann ich also leider keine Erfahrungen schildern; zum Hinterbau allerdings kann ich sagen, daß man ihn im Wiegetritt normalerweise nicht stark zum Schaukeln bekommt (ca .70kg) und wenn man das noch eleminieren will, muß man nur die Platform des Dämpfers entsprechend einstellen und aktivieren.
Abgesehen davon ist der Hinterbau in meinen Augen beinahe perfekt - er spricht bis zu einem relativ späten Punkt wunderbar sensibel an und man kann damit ziemlich rauhe Abfahrten runterbrettern. Ich habe bisher eigentlich nicht das Gefühl gehabt, daß ich dem Fahrrad zuviel zumute, wobei ich sehr gerne solche Abfahrten fahre und gelegentlich kleine Sprünge und Treppenabfahrten mit zum Programm gehören.
Klettern tuts mit absenkbarer Gabel bestens; das Gewicht kann man ja mit den einen oder anderen Anbauparts evtl. noch etwas senken...

Ist zwar etwas allgemein, aber ich hoffe, die Info hilft dir ein wenig.

MfG!

BTW: War die ´07 Talas X eigentlich teurer als die ´07 Talas RLC?


----------



## Andi 3001 (7. Mai 2008)

Also Ich kann das Stereo auch nur empfehlen. Ich fahre das K24 (allerdings kostet ds 3000 euro) in milky green. Nun über die optik brauchtman sich ja nicht zu streiten, ist eben geschmackssache!
Zum Hinterbau kann ich sagen PERFEKT. Man muss wissen, dass ich immer nur Hardtails hatte, und nur manchmal auf Touren Fullys, allerdings nicht das eigene genommen habe. Habe lang hin und her überlegt, ob Fully oder Hardtail. Und jetzt kann ich nur sagen, dass der Hinterbau am Cube der beste ist, den Ich jeh gesehem habe. Er spricht für mich nahe zu perfekt an! ---> Optimal für schöne Singletrails und ordentlich Spaß!
Auch die Klettereigenschaften sind ebenfalls sehr ordentlich für ein Fully.
Ich finde es eigtl recht leicht für solch ein Fully, und wenn man hinten einen einzelnen kleinen Hebel auf die "Pro Pedal" stellung umstellt, dann wippt nichts! Nur wenn man ihn offen lässt ist es an längeren Anstiegen nicht all zu gut! Aber naja, dafür is der Dämpfer von Fox mit der Pro Pedal stellung ja da!
Mein Fazit wäre: 
Klettern: 1-2
Singletrails: 1
Komfort: 1-2 oder 2+
Und auch das Grundsätzliche ansprechverhalten vom Hinterbau: 1+++++ 
Ich würde dir allerdings zu meinem Rad, sprich dem K24 raten. Es hat von den Komponenten einfach eine spitzen ausstattung ( Sram XO, Fox Talas 32RLC, usw. ...)
Mein Hauptargument für das teurere K24 wäre die Fox gabel. Das ist die beste die mr jeh untergekommen ist. 
Hoffe ich konnte dir helfen 
Gruß Andi


----------



## Muehi (7. Mai 2008)

mother lode schrieb:


> BTW: War die Â´07 Talas X eigentlich teurer als die Â´07 Talas RLC?



Jap, bei Bike-Discount kostet z.b. ne Talas X 2007 1100â¬, ne RLC 2007 nur noch 700â¬ ( RLC 2008 890â¬ ).

NatÃ¼rlich kommt der heftige Preisunterschied auch davon, dass es 2008 keine Talas X mehr gibt, aber wenn ich mich nicht ganz tÃ¤usche war die UVP fÃ¼r die Talas X schon 2007 Ã¼ber 1tâ¬. 

Funktioniert zwar wirklich super die Gabel, aber fÃ¼r den Preis wÃ¼rd ich mir die sicherlich nicht kaufen - war halt schon am Rad und der Preis vom HÃ¤ndler war recht gut


----------



## mother lode (7. Mai 2008)

Sogar über 1000...
Für den Preis auch auf keinen Fall. 
Die Gabel funzt definitiv sehr gut, aber dann frage ich mich wiederum, warum Fox das Modell aus dem Programm genommen hat (oder kommt erst 2009 wieder eine Talas X?).
Ich hab mir 2007 das Stereo Louise auch unter anderem wegen der Gabel geholt. Das hat es in keiner Weise leichter gemacht, noch irgendwo eins aufzutreiben. Mittlerweile bin ich (wie bereits erwähnt) dennoch der Meinung, daß der Hinterbau des Stereo der Talas X klar überlegen ist und für meinen Geschmack eignetlich ne andere offene Gabel mit etwas mehr Federweg dran müßte.
In dem Zusammenhang: Hat die (stufenlose) Absenkung der DT Swiss-Gabeln (XMC 130, EXC 150) in eingefahrenem Zustand noch einen Restfederweg mit Losbrechmoment oder sind die Dinger dann bretthart?
Das soll den Thread nicht vom Kurs abführen, aber diese Gabeln würden ja wenigstens theoretisch auch gut an ein Stereo passen.


----------



## Muehi (7. Mai 2008)

mother lode schrieb:


> Sogar Ã¼ber 1000â¬...
> FÃ¼r den Preis auch auf keinen Fall.
> Die Gabel funzt definitiv sehr gut, aber dann frage ich mich wiederum, warum Fox das Modell aus dem Programm genommen hat (oder kommt erst 2009 wieder eine Talas X?).



Hat was mit Lizenzen etc. von Specialized, wenn ich mich richtig erinnere, zu tun. 
Neue Talas X wird wahrscheinlich so schnell nicht mehr kommen, solange Fox nicht an ner anderen LÃ¶sung dafÃ¼r tÃ¼ftelt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Andi 3001 (7. Mai 2008)

Ich find die Talas X zwar auch sau mäßig gut, aber RLC von 2008 kann, meiner meinung nach, allemal mithalten!


----------



## engel-freak (7. Mai 2008)

Finde das hier ein ganz gutes und überlegenswertes Angebot !! 
http://www.rabe-bike.de/index.php?id=517&tx_ttproducts_pi1[product]=918&tx_ttproducts_pi1[backPID]=517&image=2&detail=0

Gruß vom engel-freak


----------



## mother lode (7. Mai 2008)

@ Muehi:

Sie haben also eine Ã¤hnliche LÃ¶sung wie die TrÃ¤gheitsventile beim "Brain" verwendet? Ich finde im Ansprechverhalten Ã¤hneln sich die Talas X und "Brain"-Hinterbauten wie z. B. am Epic sehr. Specialized Gabeln bin ich noch nicht gefahren.

@engel-freak:

Der Aufbau gleicht bis auf Schalthebel, Schaltwerk und Bremsen doch dem zuvor von MasifCentralier vorgeschlagenen K24 und in dem Fall wÃ¼rde ich dieser Konfiguration auch eher den Vorzug geben. 
FÃ¼r 200â¬ weniger X9 Shifter, X0 Schaltwerk, Formula K24... Auch wenn es auf eigenen EindrÃ¼cken beruht wÃ¼rde ich sagen, daÃ die Schaltung so besser (oder zumindest hochwertiger) ist als komplett XT und die Formula wÃ¼rde ich auch in jedem Fall der Louise vorziehen.
Bei der Louise haben mich die im Vergleich zur Formula deutlich schlechtere Dosierbarkeit der Bremskraft, Gewicht und die schrabbelnden, (auch nach Wechsel) quietschenden BremsbelÃ¤ge gestÃ¶rt.
Bei meinem Gewicht bremst die Formula (besonders mit weicheren BelÃ¤gen) wesentlich prÃ¤ziser und wenigstens genauso stark.


----------



## MasifCentralier (7. Mai 2008)

Ich hatte mich ja wohl im Preis vertan, aber die VHB bezahlt man eh nie. 
Ich finde auch, dass die Oro als Performancebremse besticht, die Louise ist natürlich Wartungsärmer.


----------



## furious145 (7. Mai 2008)

@ Andi 3001;mother lode

Danke für die Schilderung, das klingt wirklich fantastisch und entspricht dem was auch die Testberichte aussagen.

Die Optik vom Stereo ist einfach nur scharf.

Zur Ausstattung, ich bin kein Fan von Misch-bestückung.
Die XT-Komponenten sind für mich ideal, habe an meinem HAI (Hardtail) auch Voll XT und bin sehr zufrieden.

Daher auch das "The One".

Nochmal zur Gabel: Soweit man hört ist die Pike unkaputtbar. Gibts hier jemanden der eine fährt?

Wie umständlich ist das absenken?

PS: Das RABE-Angebot ist ja echt der Hammer, natürlich gibts immer was zu verbessern ...

Grüsse Mario


----------



## jan84 (8. Mai 2008)

furious145 schrieb:


> Hallo Stereo-Gemeinde,
> [...]
> Das Stereo ist von daher in der THE ONE-Variante eigentlich ideal
> (auch wenn minimal teurer).
> ...



Hi Mario, 

das Stereo bringt dir vermutlich das was du suchst. Fahre es (18", Laurin FCR, Louise, XT/LX mix, Syntace Anbauteile, XT/DT-MixLaufräder) jetzt seit Januar und vllt. 2-3t km. Nutze das Rad in erster Linie zum "Touren fahren" (13,2kg fahrfertig gewogen, mit Maxxis Highroller und Albert), auch in schwierigerem Gelände und gelegentlich noch für Marathons (12,8kg gewogen, Maxxis Larsen TT und Ignitor). 
Bild

Beim Fahren mit Klickpedalen merkt man wenn man einigermaßen rund tritt auch ohne aktivierte Plattform keinerlei Wippen, der Umlenkhebel bewegt sich ein wenig. Mit Flatpedalen merkt man ein leichtes Wippen (ohne aktivierte Plattform), bei zugeschaltetem ProPedal isses natürlich weg. 
Ansprechverhalten des Hinterbaus ist sehr feinfühlig, bei niedrigen Geschwindigkeiten funktioniert das ganze auch noch sehr gut. 

Beim schnellen Antritt im Wiegetritt hat das Rad (Federgabel und Dämpfer offen) etwas vonner Gummikuh, allerdings ohne dabei unangenehm zu sein, man nutzt halt relativ viel des Federwegs . Blockiert man Gabel und Dämpfer ist es angenehm steif. Im Normalen Wiegetritt wippt das Fahrwertk (offen) auch spürbar, aber nicht störend. 

Mit dem Ansprechverhalten bin ich zufrieden, funktioniert auch alles bei hohem Tempo in härterem Gelände wie es soll. Wie bei jedem Fully solltest du dir wenn du das Rad ein wenig gefahren bist am besten nen Tag im Wald Zeitnehmen um das Fahrwerk für dich einzustellen. 

Zur Gabel:
Jenachdem was du fährst solltest du Überlegen wie wichtig dir die Absenkung der Gabel ist. Die Pike ist eine gute Gabel, wenn man allerdings die Absenkung aktiv nutzt (gerade für kurze sehr Steile Anstiege) ist das Kurbeln aber nicht Alltagstauglich. Ich möchte keine Gabel ohne Absenkung vom Lenker mehr fahren. Das Magurasystem funktioniert mit der Fernbedienung ohne die Hände vom Lenker zu nehmen innerhalb von weniger einer Sekunde fürs Absenken bzw. wieder Ausfahren. 
Von Magura kommt zum Herbst hin auch eine Pike alternative (Steckachse, 100-140mm, <1800g).


grüße
jan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jan84 (9. Mai 2008)

Und nochmal ich . 
Haben bei Euch Bremsleitung und Schaltzug auf dem Unterrohr auch Spiel durch die Befestigungen? Also lassen sich die Leitungen wenn die Zugbefestigungen normal angeschraubt sind in Richtung des Oberrohrs hin und herschieben?
Falls dem so ist und Ihr die Leitungen länger nicht ab hattet. Entfernt mal die Zughalterungen und guckt euch mal das Unterrohr an der hinteren Zugbefestigung an. Bei mir war hier bei der Bremsleitung das Eloxal komplett weg und die Leitung fing an sich in das Aluminium hineinzuarbeiten. 


grüße
jan


----------



## Muehi (9. Mai 2008)

Moin,

muss dich leider enttäuschen, hab bei meinem Stereo zwar ein Oberrohr entdeckt, aber keine daran befestigten Züge geschweige denn Halterungen entdeckt...  

Falls du die Leitungen am Unterrohr meinst, die sitzen bei mir recht fest, also kein Spiel. Hab allerdings die Befestigungen wo die Leitung reingeklipst wird, bei den neueren DTC-Modellen wird glaub ich die Leitung von oben mit der Halterung "geklemmt".

Dafür knackt mein Stereo schon wieder... Die Schrauben am Umlenkhebel und Dämpferbestigung sind fest, die Schrauben am HorstLink will ich noch kontrollieren, richtig locker ist aber keine.
Wenn ich das Rad mit festhalte, und kräftig mit der Hand die Kurbel bzw. Pedal belaste, hört man das knacken irgendwo hinten am Hinterbau - also die Gegend HorstLink. Wenn man das ganze wieder entlastet, knackts erneut. 

Mal schauen was ich übers Wochenende herausfinde, ansonsten muss ich mal wieder zum Händler


----------



## engel-freak (9. Mai 2008)

@mother lode:

das K24 kostet meines Wissens nach 2999. Du meinst sicher das 2007 Modell, welches nämlich noch 2499 gekostet hat aber auch nicht so gut ausgestattet war  Da ist das Rabe-Angebot meiner Meinung nach schon ein Wort...

Gruß vom engel-freak


----------



## jan84 (9. Mai 2008)

Muehi schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> muss dich leider enttäuschen, hab bei meinem Stereo zwar ein Oberrohr entdeckt, aber keine daran befestigten Züge geschweige denn Halterungen entdeckt...
> [...]



Ja, ja, meine geistige Leistung lässt so langsam nach, meine natürlich das Unterrohr . 

Zum Knacken. Hab gestern auch relativ viel Zeit mit Ursachenforschung verbracht, letztendlich hat einfach Dämpferausbau und Reinigung und neu fetten der Lager und deren Befestigung abhilfe geschafft. 

grüße
Jan


----------



## Goddi8 (9. Mai 2008)

Hallo Jan,

wegen der Scheuerstellen. Ist bei mir ähnlich aber nicht so schlimm. Hab mittlerweile einen dünnen Streifen Lenkerband unter die Züge geklebt. 
Das Eloxal isr wohl nicht so das Gelbe vom Ei


----------



## Muehi (9. Mai 2008)

jan84 schrieb:


> Zum Knacken. Hab gestern auch relativ viel Zeit mit Ursachenforschung verbracht, letztendlich hat einfach Dämpferausbau und Reinigung und neu fetten der Lager und deren Befestigung abhilfe geschafft.
> 
> grüße
> Jan



Ganz so arg wars dann bei mir doch nicht, hoff ich mal. 
Nachziehen der Horst-Link Bolzen hat nichts gebracht, aber nachdem ich herausgefunden hab, dass bei angezogener HR-Bremse nichts geknackt hab, hab ich halt doch das Hinterrad ausgebaut. Nochmal die Horst-Link Bolzen nen Stück gelöst und wieder angezogen, beide Schrauben für die Schaltröllchen nachgezogen, die Schrauben fürs Schaltauge nachgezogen ( bei denen ließ sich noch am meisten "nachziehen" ), Schnellspanner bissl gesäubert, und nun scheints weg zu sein. Im Stand bei Kurbelbelastung nichts zu hören, und während ner 15min. Testfahrt vorhin auch nichts, gibt Hoffnung 

Wahrscheinlich hab die Schaltaugenschrauben doch etwas zu lasch angezogen, hab ich ja erst vor kurzem gewechselt.


----------



## jan84 (10. Mai 2008)

Goddi8 schrieb:


> Hallo Jan,
> 
> wegen der Scheuerstellen. Ist bei mir ähnlich aber nicht so schlimm. Hab mittlerweile einen dünnen Streifen Lenkerband unter die Züge geklebt.
> Das Eloxal isr wohl nicht so das Gelbe vom Ei



Hi "Goddi", 

das hat mit der Eloxalqualität an der Stelle glaubich nicht allzuviel zu tun. Sobald da Dreck drunter kommt und evtl noch Feuchtigkeit dazu hat man ne Schmiergelpaste erster Güte zwischen Zug und Unterrohr. Der Zug bewegt sich dann ja auch bei jeder Bewegung des Hinterbaus relativ zum Unterrohr, damit kriegt man auf dauer glaubich wirklich fast jede Oberfläche durch.
Ich habs jetzt so gelöst dass ich die Bremsleitung die Spiel hatte jeweils an den Befestigungslaschen mit Isolierband umwickelt habe, dass diese jetzt ebenfalls fest sitzt.  
Problem wäre auch "von Haus aus" nicht da, wenn die Durchführungen in den Zughalterungen beide den richtigen Durchmesser für die gängigen Bremsleitungen und Schaltzüge haben. 

grüße
jan


----------



## Goddi8 (10. Mai 2008)

Hi Jan,

bei mir sind die Leitungen in Clips. So fest bekomme ich die nicht, dass sie nicht hin und wieder mit dem Rahmen in Berührung kommen.
Wegen der Qualität. An meinem Cannondale (auch schwarz eloxiert) hab ich am Lenkkopf nix abgeklebt und nicht mal den Hauch einer Scheuerstelle.
Es scheint also schon besser zu gehen.

Thorsten


----------



## Sunset (13. Mai 2008)

hallo stereoaner,

wollte mal anfragen, ob jemand evtl. sein Milky Green stereo gegen ein schwarzes tauschen wollen würde?
natürlich nur den rahmensatz in 18"


----------



## Giant XTC (13. Mai 2008)

Sunset schrieb:


> hallo stereoaner,
> 
> wollte mal anfragen, ob jemand evtl. sein Milky Green stereo gegen ein schwarzes tauschen wollen würde?
> natürlich nur den rahmensatz in 18"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Andi 3001 (14. Mai 2008)

Ich würde mal behaupten, dass jeder einschließlich mir, der ein milky grünes stereo besitzt, nicht tauschen wird! Jeder der die Farbe hat, wollte sie auch, und liebt sie! Naja zumindest ich


----------



## Sunset (14. Mai 2008)

ok, ich nehm´s wieder zurück. dachte eher an brauchbarere meldungen!!


----------



## Lethalor (15. Mai 2008)

Heey, 

hab mal ne dringende Frage.....hab auch schon hier im forum gesucht, aber nichts gefunden  
Also, ich hab mir die Maxxis Advantage in 2,4 bestellt, jetzt hab ich aber gelesen, dass der Stereo Rahmen (07) bis 2,35 zugelassen, bzw. getestet ist!
Hat schon jemand Erfahrungen mit dem 2.4er Advantage oder einem anderen Reifen in 2,4 ?

Vielen Dank schonmal

keep in riding !


----------



## Giant XTC (15. Mai 2008)

Das Problem hat nichts mit zugelassen oder getestet zu tun. Der Abstand zwischen Reifen und und Hinterbauquerstrebe (wie auch immer die heisst) ist sehr gering.

Bereits ein 2,35er Reifen schleift so schon fast an der Stelle wo das Schutzblech befestigt ist.

wenn der 2,4er Reifen passt sag mal Bescheid!


----------



## fatz (16. Mai 2008)

mit n bissl glueck geht er rein. soviel groesser ist 2.4 dann auch nicht. ausserdem sind
die groessen eh grad hausnummern und die wirkliche breite und hoehe haengt auch von
der verwendeten felge ab.


----------



## Lethalor (16. Mai 2008)

Heute Mittag weiss ich wahrscheinlich mehr, ich hoff mal das Beste !
Werd mich dann nochmal melden


----------



## mother lode (16. Mai 2008)

Giant XTC schrieb:


> Bereits ein 2,35er Reifen schleift so schon fast an der Stelle wo das Schutzblech befestigt ist.
> 
> wenn der 2,4er Reifen passt sag mal Bescheid!



Fast?  
Bei meinem 2007er Stereo, daß aber eigentlich den gleichen Rahmen wie 2008 haben sollte, konnte ich das Schutzblech deshalb nicht montieren (Fat Albert mit XRC180 bzw. 5.1). Wollte es dann auch nicht umoperieren und hab einfach die Methode von fatz angewendet. Funzt super so...

MfG!


----------



## Muehi (16. Mai 2008)

Bei meinem 2007er mit XRC180 und FatAlberts gibts keine Probleme. Knapp isses, aber schleifen tut nix. 

Musste mir heute aber erstmal neue Bremsbeläge besorgen, die hinteren sehen nicht mehr gut aus von der K24, und das nach "nur" 1tkm. Witzigerweise sind die vorderen noch wesentlich besser beinander, mysteriös.
Hab mir zum Vergleich die S-Beläge von Trickstuff geholt, was anderes hab ich hier eh nicht bekommen


----------



## Andi 3001 (16. Mai 2008)

diefenwald schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> sagt mal ... von Rabe bike gibt es ein Modell welches da heißt: Cube Stereo SE
> 
> ...


Da gibts schon unterschiede:
-Bremsen sind Magura Louise, statt wie der name schon sagt Formula oro K24
-Schaltwerk/hebel: Statt XO Schaltwerk und X9 hebeln, sind XT verbaut
-Kette: Shimano, statt Sram
-und die Reifen?!...Also Aufm bild sinds Schwalbe FA und NN, und beschreibung steht Shimano Fat rt ?!...naja gut, kp was das sein soll


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Andi 3001 (16. Mai 2008)

Muehi schrieb:


> Bei meinem 2007er mit XRC180 und FatAlberts gibts keine Probleme. Knapp isses, aber schleifen tut nix.
> 
> Musste mir heute aber erstmal neue Bremsbeläge besorgen, die hinteren sehen nicht mehr gut aus von der K24, und das nach "nur" 1tkm. Witzigerweise sind die vorderen noch wesentlich besser beinander, mysteriös.
> Hab mir zum Vergleich die S-Beläge von Trickstuff geholt, was anderes hab ich hier eh nicht bekommen



Also die Beläge meiner K24 sind nach 1400km vorne wie hinten noch
 gut 50% ?!  
(Habe sie aber nicht geschont, oder so etwas; haben auch schon ordentlich was erlebt )


----------



## MasifCentralier (16. Mai 2008)

Andi 3001 schrieb:


> Also die Beläge meiner K24 sind nach 1400km vorne wie hinten noch
> gut 50% ?!
> (Habe sie aber nicht geschont, oder so etwas; haben auch schon ordentlich was erlebt )



Also... Oro Beläge halten generell nicht so lange, dafür ham die für so leichte Bremsen aber auch ne saumäßige Performance.
Außerdem ist die hintere Bremse gerade im Winter viel mehr Dreck ausgesetzt, der wie überall anders auch für höheren Verschleiß sorgt. 
Wenn man viel MAtsch fährt können die auch nach tkm runner sein.


----------



## Lethalor (16. Mai 2008)

So, bin heut zum ersten mal mein Cube gefahren !
Bin echt mehr als begeistert !! 
Klettern is zwar so n Ding (hab die Marzocchi ALM SL1 und n recht schweren LRS (Brave D-Lux mit den Monster Naben) verbaut) aber geht auf jedenfall gut klar...zwar nicht ganz so geil wie n hardtail, aber wippfrei ist es im wiegetritt zu fast zu 100%!!
Mit Dämpferschutz passen keine 2,4er....aber spätestens Montag weiss ich, ob es ohne passt  

MFG
Florian


----------



## HomerJ (16. Mai 2008)

Bisher haben die FA mit XRC180 in mein 18'' Stereo mit Schutzblech prima reingepaßt. War noch Platz für meine Finger zw. Gummi und Fender. Kein schleifen und kein scheuern! 
Hab mir aber im Bikepark LacBlanc das HR zerschossen, die Felge wird jetzt durch eine dtswiss E540 ersetzt. Mal sehen wieviel Platz dann noch am Schutzblech ist...
Die Bremsbeläge habe ich hinten bereits nach 700km getauscht in trickstuff  Performance Beläge. Sind echt Klasse! 
Den Dämpfer fahr ich mit 10bar bei 80kg und die FA auch mit deutlich unter 2bar. Macht mir so den meisten fun!
Spaß euch allen, deraufseinHRwartet


----------



## rene1973 (17. Mai 2008)

Hab mich gerade vom Wartezimmer verabschiedet und wechsle nun hier her, da mein Stereo K24 schwarz heute angekommen ist.

Musste leider meine erste Fahrt in strömenden Regen machen, hat aber trotzdem riesen Spass gemacht.  

Frage an die Stereo 2008 Fahrer, was für eine Kassette habt ihr montiert. Bei mir ist da nur ne 11-32, dachte immer das es eine 11-34 ist. Da hat man mir doch glatt den ersten Gang gestohlen. 

Werd mir das wohl noch ändern lassen.


----------



## Muehi (17. Mai 2008)

Moin,

die 11-32 Kassette steht aber so auch im Internet 

²HomerJ:
Danke für die Meinung zu den TrickStuff Belägen, war schon arg am Zweifeln weil ich gestern abend noch nen Test über Beläge gesehen, die TrickStuff waren recht weit hinten... 

Schlussendlich hab ich aber grundsätzlich mehr Vertrauen in den Händler, der mir die verkauft hat, als in irgendwelche Tests...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rene1973 (17. Mai 2008)

Ja hab ich auch heute gelesen, dachte das da mal 11-34 gestanden hat.

Ist ja auch nicht wirklich ein Problem, kann man ja wechseln. Hab so oder so noch das ein oder andere Teil was ich tauschne möchte.


----------



## GAT (17. Mai 2008)

rene1973 schrieb:


> Frage an die Stereo 2008 Fahrer, was für eine Kassette habt ihr montiert. Bei mir ist da nur ne 11-32, dachte immer das es eine 11-34 ist. Da hat man mir doch glatt den ersten Gang gestohlen.



Hi Rene,
Original ist die 32er. Mein Händler hat aber auf meinen Wunsche das Bike mit 11-34 Kasette geliefert ....

Gruß
GAT


----------



## schymmi (17. Mai 2008)

Hallo zusammen 

hier mal mein STEREO auf Sauerland Tour durch die Bikearena.

mfg schymmi


----------



## tomski76 (18. Mai 2008)

Muehi schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> die 11-32 Kassette steht aber so auch im Internet
> 
> ...



Hallo mal kurze Frage:

Wann hattest Du Dein Rad bestellt und was für Rahmengrösse?
Warte auf mein Stereo black k24 (habe ende Jan bestellt) und der Liefertermin wurde nun auf KW 22 verschoben....

Nach allem was ich hier gelesen habe zweifle ich leider nicht mehr daran, dass sich das erneut verzögern kann....


----------



## tomski76 (18. Mai 2008)

rene1973 schrieb:


> Hab mich gerade vom Wartezimmer verabschiedet und wechsle nun hier her, da mein Stereo K24 schwarz heute angekommen ist.
> 
> Musste leider meine erste Fahrt in strömenden Regen machen, hat aber trotzdem riesen Spass gemacht.
> 
> ...



Hallo mal kurze Frage:

Wann hattest Du Dein Rad bestellt und was für Rahmengrösse?
Warte auf mein Stereo black k24 (habe ende Jan bestellt) und der Liefertermin wurde nun auf KW 22 verschoben....

Nach allem was ich hier gelesen habe zweifle ich leider nicht mehr daran, dass sich das erneut verzögern kann....

Tschuldigung vorher falsches zitat reingerutscht


----------



## rene1973 (18. Mai 2008)

Hab mein K24 18" Schwarz Ende Oktober bestellt. Der der Leifertermin war auf Mitte bis Ende Abril angesetzt, hab es dann mitte Mai erhalten, also Gestern erhalten.


----------



## pseudosportler (19. Mai 2008)

schymmi schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen
> 
> hier mal mein STEREO auf Sauerland Tour durch die Bikearena.
> 
> mfg schymmi



Neidisch machen klappt nicht mehr, habe mein Stereo gerade gesehen, es schlummerte zwar noch im Karton aber die Woche wierd es noch gequällt  .

MfG pseudosportler


----------



## kneesliding (19. Mai 2008)

Servus  

Ich habs getan, mir ein Cube Stereo K24 gekauft.
Ich hole es Heute nachmittag ab  

Und ab Freitag habe ich Urlaub     

Pete

p.s. Bilder Folgen.....


----------



## Boogeyman (19. Mai 2008)

Muehi schrieb:


> Bei meinem 2007er mit XRC180 und FatAlberts gibts keine Probleme. Knapp isses, aber schleifen tut nix.
> 
> Musste mir heute aber erstmal neue Bremsbeläge besorgen, die hinteren sehen nicht mehr gut aus von der K24, und das nach "nur" 1tkm. Witzigerweise sind die vorderen noch wesentlich besser beinander, mysteriös.
> Hab mir zum Vergleich die S-Beläge von Trickstuff geholt, was anderes hab ich hier eh nicht bekommen



Meine Beläge sind hinten auch nach gut 1300km runter. Ich habe sie gerade am WE gewechselt.


----------



## tomski76 (19. Mai 2008)

Super Danke für die schnelle Antwort. Dann wirds mit meinem wohl auch bald klappen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kneesliding (20. Mai 2008)

So,

erste fahrt und gliech geputzt  
Und ein Tolle lob an www.neon-radsport.de
Sehr freundlich, und ein tolle Angebot


----------



## wildkater (22. Mai 2008)

...kommt auch auf Dein Budget und die Gegend wo Du hauptsächlich fährst bzw. wie Du fährst drauf an...

Je extremer das Gelände und/oder der Fahrstil, desto mehr würde ich wert auf hochwertige(re) Ausstattung legen. 
Nachdem aber auch die anderen Gabeln neben der FOX ganz gut sein sollen (hab ich mir sagen lassen - ich kenn nur die FOX  ) und Du Anfänger bist, liegst Du bestimmt nicht daneben mit den anderen.

Und bei den Laufrädern kommt es neben dem Einsatzgebiet auch noch gewaltig auf Dein Gewicht drauf an...
Ich hab die DT Swiss XRC180 bei 91kg nackig, das ist aber schon sehr grenzwertig...


----------



## wildkater (22. Mai 2008)

diefenwald schrieb:


> 75kg.....
> 
> Trails und gemäßigtes Downhill ...



Ob Stereo "The One" oder "K18" ist dann denke ich relativ egal. Ist halt ne Preisfrage, wie viel Du ausgeben willst. Oder Geschmacksfrage, sofern Du kein schwarzes willst  
Das "The one" hat glaube ich z. b. etwas bessere Bremsen. Kenne die Formulas allerdings beide nicht.
Wo die 300g mehr Gewicht beim "The One" her kommen - keine Ahnung, kann nur die Gabel oder die Bremse sein?
Was kosten die Modelle eigentlich lt. Preisliste ohne Verhandlungen?


----------



## MasifCentralier (22. Mai 2008)

Also, wenn du dich mehr bei Enduro einordnest, und in einem Gebirge, ab höhe des Schwarzwald wohnst, würd ich das the One nehmen. Die Pike ist unverwüstlich, und die the One wohl Irre.
Der Große Unterschied zwischen Fox und Revelation ist neben der Low- und Highspeed Druckstufe die Absenkung. 
Ich als Mittelgebirgsbewohner würde kein Stereo mit U-Turn fahren wollen, da dass Stereo schon recht schnell steigt, braucht man da was Schnelleres, wie z.B. Talas II an der Fox.
Zum Gewicht: 0,3 Kilo Unterscheid kann garnicht sein, da allein die Pike ca. 400g mehr wiegt als die anderen Gabeln.


----------



## Einheri (23. Mai 2008)

Hallo!

Hab letzte Woche mein Stereo K18 in Milky Green bekommen, super teil  
Fährt sich wirklich klasse, und mit abgesenkter Gabel und gesperrten Dämpfer sind die klettereigenschaften wirklich hervorragend. Nur hab ich hinten am Rad so ein merkwürdiges "klingeln".... Besonders stark ist es wenn ich auf der Straße ne scharfe rechtskurve fahre.

hat vielleicht einer ne idee was das sein könnte, hab scho alle bauteile überprüft, konnte aber nichts finden....

lg einheri


----------



## kneesliding (23. Mai 2008)

Ich tippe mal auf Scheibenbremsen, kommt aber nur wenn man in die Kurve fährt, war bei mein Magura 203 Scheiben so.

Gruß

Pete


----------



## wildkater (23. Mai 2008)

kneesliding schrieb:


> Ich tippe mal auf Scheibenbremsen, kommt aber nur wenn man in die Kurve fährt, war bei mein Magura 203 Scheiben so.
> 
> Gruß
> 
> Pete



Ich tippe auch auf die Bremsen --> bzw. Laufräder die sich durch evtl. fehlende Steifigkeit in der Kurve leicht verwinden, vor allem bei entsprechend hohem Gewicht des Fahrers...


----------



## kneesliding (23. Mai 2008)

diefenwald schrieb:


> ...is meins ...




Bilder ??????????


----------



## kneesliding (24. Mai 2008)

diefenwald schrieb:


> so nun die Fotos.... muss sagen, das Stereo is net schlecht ...



Wo wohnst du?
Vielleicht können wir ein Stereo K24 gruppe starten  

Pete


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mr.Large (25. Mai 2008)

Vor 2 Wochen beim Händler abgeholt: LIEBE AUF DEN ERSTEN BLICK


----------



## kneesliding (25. Mai 2008)

Tcha,

und jetzt habe ich Bremsproblem  
Siehe hier http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=337926

Pete


----------



## pseudosportler (26. Mai 2008)

Hallo liebe Stereofahrer/rinnen,
habe mein neues jetzt mal etwas ausführen können, ist echt klasse das Bike  .
Habe aber ein kleines Problem, wollte mir einen Flaschenhalter montieren aber alle die ich habe passen nicht in den Rahmen 16"  , sie stoßen unten an der "Umlenkwippenbefestigung", hoffe ihr wisst was ich meine , an und die Bohrungen liegen nicht über einander, also ist keine Befestigung möglich.
Falls jemand das gleich Problem hatte und ne Lösung, sprich einen passenden Halter kennt, wäre ich für einen Tipps dankbar.

MfG pseudosportler


----------



## Andi 3001 (26. Mai 2008)

Die diskussion gabs schon öfter; nunja, selbst bei meinem 18'' Rahmen find ich flaschenhalter ziehmlich eng; sprich eigttl. ziehmlicher shit!
Es gibt im Prinzip nur drei Lösungen:
1: Du findest einen kleinen, der grad so reinpasst (nunja, klein = wenig flascheninhalt)
2: du machsts unten ans unterrohr, oder sattel, oder eben irgendwo anders hin
und 3, meine Lösung: Camelbak! Für mich hat sichs mit dem Camelbak als Lösung gelohnt, will heißen, er ist nicht zu schwer, hat 2 liter drin, und dann noch, jacke, regnhose, werkzeug, handy, geld, usw.

Also ich finde die beste Lösung istn Trinkrucksack! (muss ja nichtmal Camelbak sein; gibt ja auch noch Source, Deuter, usw.)


----------



## wurzelhoppser (26. Mai 2008)

Hatte das gleiche Problem,da ich im Moment nicht mit Rucksack fahren darf.Habe mir einen von Specialized besorgt befestigung am  Rahmen da wo die schrauben für die Zugbefestigung sind ,direkt über der Wippe.Habe aber 20Zoll Rahmen.Ca 2mm Luft bis zur Wippe.Hoffe ich konnte dir weiiter helfen.Gruss


----------



## fatz (26. Mai 2008)

pseudosportler schrieb:


> wollte mir einen Flaschenhalter montieren aber alle die ich habe passen nicht in den Rahmen 16"


meine freundin hat auf ihrem 16" stereo (2006er) den taxc drauf:




da passt sogar eine 1l buddel rein. die geht zwar nicht ganz runter, weil sie an der 
"umlenkwippenbefestigung" ansteht, aber das macht nix.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pseudosportler (26. Mai 2008)

Danke schon einmal für die Beiträge.
Ein Trinkrucksack habe ich eh immer dabei, nur kommt da bei mir aus Hygiene Gründe nur Wasser rein, hätte dann ganz gerne bei längeren Touren etwas mit Geschmack in der Trinkflasche dabei und den großen Deuter muß ich auch nicht immer mit schleppen.
Unter den Unterrohr möchte ich auch keine Trinkflasche haben, liegt dann ja voll im beschuß des Vorderrads, Mineralien sind ja als Sportler wichtig aber da suche ich mir die lieber selber aus  .
Werde die Tage mal meinen HdV aufsuchen und ihn mit den Problem belasten  .
Dürft aber trotzdem weiter posten  .

MfG pseudosportler


----------



## Andi 3001 (26. Mai 2008)

Also ich hab auch nur Wasser im Trinkrucksack drinne!
Allerdings bin ich gerade m versuchen, was da noch so gehen würde...
Ich bin gerade mit Odenwald Quelle Pfirsichschorle dabei. Das scheint gar nicht so schlimm zu sein! Es klebt nicht all zu stark, und hat auch nicht zu viel kohlensäure; dazu schmeckts!


----------



## Polldi (26. Mai 2008)

@Flaschenhalter:

Jup, der "*Specialized Rib*" paßt perfekt ins 16'' Stereo.  

Kuckst Du hier: http://www.specialized.com/bc/SBCEqProduct.jsp?a=b&minisite=10024&spid=25169&language=D

Bekomme auch 'ne (recht weiche) 1l Flasche rein (http://www.globetrotter.de/de/shop/detail.php?mod_nr=vd_03601&k_id=0300&hot=0). 
Im letzten Jahr beides bei globetrotter.de erhältlich.

Möglicherweise müssen nur Distanzscheiben unter den Halter, weil's sonst nicht paßt.


----------



## pseudosportler (26. Mai 2008)

Polldi schrieb:


> @Flaschenhalter:
> 
> Jup, der "*Specialized Rib*" paßt perfekt ins 16'' Stereo.
> 
> ...



Na das sollte dann mein HdV hin bekommen, er ist leidenschaftlicher Specialized Händler, er versucht mir auch immer eins auf zu drängen, habe aber irgend wie keinen gefallen daran.
Thank´s for the tip.

MfG pseudosportler


----------



## fatz (26. Mai 2008)

Andi 3001 schrieb:


> ...Ich bin gerade mit Odenwald Quelle Pfirsichschorle dabei.


hab eigentlich immer trueben apfelsaft mit wasser (1:2) im trinksack und noch nie 
probleme mit gammel. nach der tour gescheit spuelen und mit zewa trockenenlegen.
hin und wieder grundreinigung mit heissem (nicht zu heiss!!!) wasser mit 1-2 essl. spuelmaschinenreiniger.
mach ich seit jahren.....


----------



## pitr_dubovich (27. Mai 2008)

Easton Havoc; wesentlich steifer als die Originalen DT-Swiss (ja, das merkt man) und besser geeignet für Reifen à la  2.35 Fat Albert oder 2.4 Nobby Nic (passt gerade so ohne Schutzblech) . Außerdem schicker und und bei Bedarf steckachstauglich (vorne;-))


----------



## pitr_dubovich (27. Mai 2008)

@pseudosportler: Tacz Tao passt zumindest in den 20" Rahmen gut, fasst in der Alu-Version auch große Flaschen sicher


----------



## Eagle23 (29. Mai 2008)

Ahoi

kurze frage, hat jemand die Nobby Nic's in 2,4"  im Stereo verbaut?

Mich würd mal interessieren, ob das ohne probleme geht... (der Rahmen ist ja "nur" auf 2,35" freigegeben. Dachte eigentlich, das das passen müsste.


----------



## Lethalor (29. Mai 2008)

Giant XTC schrieb:


> Das Problem hat nichts mit zugelassen oder getestet zu tun. Der Abstand zwischen Reifen und und Hinterbauquerstrebe (wie auch immer die heisst) ist sehr gering.
> 
> Bereits ein 2,35er Reifen schleift so schon fast an der Stelle wo das Schutzblech befestigt ist.
> 
> wenn der 2,4er Reifen passt sag mal Bescheid!





HEY, also ich kann jetzt so langsam mal berichten !!
Habe den MAXIS Advantage in meinem 22er Stereo.....Dämpferschutzblech musste zwar ab, aber dafür hab ich jetzt immensen Grip 
Passt ohne Probleme, viel Platz ist zwar nicht, aber es langs allemal.....einmal hat sich ein Ästchen im reifen verklemmt, was man dann auch kurz merkt (akkustik), aber der war auch schnell wieder weg !

Insgesamt muss ich sagen, ist das Stereo echt seeeehr geil! Begauf machts richtig Spass und Bergab machts bisher auch alles mit, bis auf relativ hohe Sprünge ins Flat (wiege aber auch 100kg )

Also wenn ihr euer Bike mehr FR mässig aufbauen wollt, kann ich euch 2,4er nur empfehlen


----------



## schymmi (30. Mai 2008)

kleiner tip:
wenn man den dämpferschutz etwas bearbeitet, also den mittleren befestigungsteil vorsichtig entfenrnt mit einem seitenschneider oder so, dann passt der reifen in der größe auch mit schutz!
hat bei meinem stereo jedenfalls funktioniert.  
schymmi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pseudosportler (30. Mai 2008)

pitr_dubovich schrieb:


> @pseudosportler: Tacz Tao passt zumindest in den 20" Rahmen gut, fasst in der Alu-Version auch große Flaschen sicher



Thanks, habe jetzt einen Tacx Tao montiert passt gut, nur die Flasche stößt unten an und es gehen da keine 0,75L Flaschen mit Kappe rein, muß ich mir halt noch ein paar 0,5L zulegen, werde mal morgen testen ob der Halter die Flasche auch im ordentlichen Gelände fest im Griff hat.

MfG pseudosportler


----------



## schymmi (30. Mai 2008)

Flaschen kannst du von mir haben!! Habe noch genug über.

Übrigens in den 20" Rahmen passen sogar 1 Liter Flaschen rein! 

Nächste woche wieder arbeiten. urlaub rum. 

schymmi


----------



## pseudosportler (30. Mai 2008)

schymmi schrieb:


> Flaschen kannst du von mir haben!! Habe noch genug über.
> 
> Übrigens in den 20" Rahmen passen sogar 1 Liter Flaschen rein!
> 
> ...



Tja das ist halt das Los der Zwerge, im 16" ist halt nicht so viel Platz.
Ich darf sogar jetzt gleich noch los  , sch... Nachtschicht, bist du Morgen auch in Dortmund bei der CTF, wen ich ne habwegs ruhige Schicht habe werde ich versuchen dort zu sein.

MfG pseudosportler


----------



## Toolpusher69 (30. Mai 2008)

Moin ,
 meld mich schon mal im Thread an , denn ich bin bald auch Stereo The One Fahrer in 20" , schwarz ( geiles Bike oder ? ). Wollte mal fragen ob schon jemand  Erfahrung mit dem DT Swiss E2200 Systemlaufrad gemacht hat ? Wollte mir den Laufradsatz im Internet bestellen ( wenn wieder verfügbar ! AUSVERKAUFT !!! ) . Sieht echt geil aus und hält hoffentlich auch ein bißchen was aus ! So an die 88Kg wollen wohlbehütet auf den Boden der Tatsachen zurückgebracht werden !!! Bitte Erfahrungen posten !!!

Gruß aus der Grafschaft
Toolpusher69


*Peace for everybody und immer ne handbreit Schotter unterm Rad.*


----------



## MasifCentralier (31. Mai 2008)

Toolpusher69 schrieb:


> Moin ,
> meld mich schon mal im Thread an , denn ich bin bald auch Stereo The One Fahrer in 20" , schwarz ( geiles Bike oder ? ). Wollte mal fragen ob schon jemand  Erfahrung mit dem DT Swiss E2200 Systemlaufrad gemacht hat ? Wollte mir den Laufradsatz im Internet bestellen ( wenn wieder verfügbar ! AUSVERKAUFT !!! ) . Sieht echt geil aus und hält hoffentlich auch ein bißchen was aus ! So an die 88Kg wollen wohlbehütet auf den Boden der Tatsachen zurückgebracht werden !!! Bitte Erfahrungen posten !!!
> 
> Gruß aus der Grafschaft
> ...



Was für fiese Cliffs willst du denn droppen??? Für Enduro-use braucht man doch keinen 2,2kg Laufradsatz. Denk ma lieber über Hope Pro plus ne Mavic oder 5.1 Felge nach.


----------



## aquarace (1. Juni 2008)

Hallo zusammen,

hat schon mal jemand den "2,4 er Mountainking protection"
auf dem Stereo probiert?
Frag nur weil der Fat Albert schon so wenig Platz an der Strebe hat.

Gruß
Andy


----------



## MasifCentralier (1. Juni 2008)

aquarace schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> hat schon mal jemand den "2,4 er Mountainking protection"
> auf dem Stereo probiert?
> ...



Ist der FA nicht breiter als der 2,4er MK.


----------



## karatekatadvd (2. Juni 2008)

Hi alle zusammen. Als ich heute von der Arbeit wieder mit meinem MTB (Stereo K24) nach Hause wollte, musste ich feststellen das meine Hinterradscheibenbremse heftig am schleifen war. Je länger ich damit gefahren bin umso schlimmer wurde es. Zum Schluß musste ich schieben und das Hinterrad begann zeitweise zu blockieren. Kann man am ehesten als fahren mit angezogener Handbremse beschreiben. Ich hatte schon die letzten Tage festgestellt, das das mit steigender Aussentemperatur immer weiter zunimmt. Hört sich für mich irgendwie nach einer verzogenen Bremsscheibe an, bzw. der Adpater an dem sie befestigt ist?

Kennt einer das Problem und was man dagegen tun kann?


cu


----------



## kneesliding (2. Juni 2008)

Hi,

genau das Gleiche hat ich auch.
ich musste die Bremsen entluften.
Man kann es auch selbst machen, du brauchst aber ein Entluftungs kit. kosten etwa 25.

Oder wenn dien Handler in der Nähe ist. dann sollte er das machen.

Gruß

Pete


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Freaky-D (4. Juni 2008)

Moinsen Jungs!

Hatte einer von euch schonmal Probleme beim 2007er Stereo mitn Hinterbau?
Mein Bock war erst vor 70km beim Service nur so langsam fängt der Hinterbau wieder übelst an zu knarzen und zu quietschen. HAt irgendwer das selbe Problem und wie seid ihr dagegen vorgegangen?
Will morgen erstmal alle SChraubverbindungen lösen, mitn Drehmomentschlüssel festziehen und vorher alles mit SChwarzfett einfetten.
 Was für Fett verwendet ihr?

Greetzz Freaky


----------



## Andi 3001 (4. Juni 2008)

Mein 08er macht aus irgendwelchen Gründen auch wieder Krach.
Ich kann nicht genau definieren woher es kommt. Habe aber mittlerweile den Sattel (original Fizik Nisne) in verdacht. Weiß da jemand was, wie ich ihn zum Schweigen bringen kann?
Vor kurzer Zeit hat es schonmal geknakt. Da kahm alles von der Bremse.
Löung war simpel: Etwas Kupferpaste unter alle Schrauben am Bremssattel, usw. und unter den Schnellspanner, und fort wars!


----------



## Polldi (5. Juni 2008)

jup, knackt unendlich! 

im shop schon 2x kompletten hinterbau auseinandergenommen. mit kupferpaste dazwischen alles wieder eingebaut. 

hab mir aber mittlerweile erklären lassen, kupferpaste hat an alu-teilen nix verloren. (wg. unterschiedl. potentialdifferenzen/oxidation am alu) hat man früher an stahlrahmen genutzt, an alu gehört keramikpaste. 

sattel bzw. stütze knarzt auch gern: lag bei mir unerwarteter weise nur an der stütze. silikonspray drauf und ruhe.


----------



## karatekatadvd (5. Juni 2008)

Andi 3001 schrieb:


> Mein 08er macht aus irgendwelchen Gründen auch wieder Krach.
> Ich kann nicht genau definieren woher es kommt. Habe aber mittlerweile den Sattel (original Fizik Nisne) in verdacht. Weiß da jemand was, wie ich ihn zum Schweigen bringen kann?
> Vor kurzer Zeit hat es schonmal geknakt. Da kahm alles von der Bremse.
> Löung war simpel: Etwas Kupferpaste unter alle Schrauben am Bremssattel, usw. und unter den Schnellspanner, und fort wars!




Habe das knacken auch bei mir, meine auch das es der Sattel ist, speziell dort wo sich Kunstoff und Metall berühren. Vielleicht helfen 1-2 Sprühstöße Silikonöl?


cu


P.S. Weiss einer noch was zu meinem Problem mit der Hinterbremse? Cube hat`s an Formula weitergereicht, die haben sich bis jetzt noch nicht gemeldet.


----------



## Schanuppi (5. Juni 2008)

salut,

plane für den herbst den kauf eines enduros, und naja ich bin jetzt immer hin und her geschwenkt BIONICON, BERGAMONT und nun das FRITZZ....

wie schauts bei der größe aus? bin 1.93 cm und naja reicht da der 20er Rahmen?
bin schon das neue FELT REDEMPTION 2 gefahren und L und das war definitiv zu klein für mich..

würde mich freuen, wenn ihr mir was zu sagen könnt, das FRITZZ haut mich gerade voll vom hocker, bomben teil


ansonsten, wie ist eure Meinung bzgl. Stereo , ist ja günstiger.... wisst ihr ich wohn in freiburg und da kannn/darf/muss man viel bergauf fahren und dann runterheizen.... 
was könnt ihr mir dazu sagen?

grüße
gergor


----------



## Polldi (5. Juni 2008)

dachte bei mir auch erst an verbindung sattel/stütze. silikon auf stütze half aber 100%. also lags nur an reibung stütze/sattelrohr.

was für's hinterrad-problem? muß meine nächste woche einschicken. soll aber nur max. 3-4 tage dauern lt. service-center formula. bremshebel hinten kommt nicht mehr zurück. bekanntes problem.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kneesliding (5. Juni 2008)

> Hi,
> 
> genau das Gleiche hat ich auch.
> ich musste die Bremsen entluften.
> ...



Wie gesagt, genau das Gleiche hat ich auch, seit ich es entluftet habe, ist alles Perfekt.

Gruß

Pete


----------



## Andi 3001 (5. Juni 2008)

Servus!
Ich bin stolzer besitzer einer wunderbaren Sram X.O!
Habe sie gerade perfekt eingestellt, und jetzt passt alles super!
Einziges Problem: (eigtl. nichts schlimmes, aber extrem nervig!)
Wenn ich langsam Schalte, dann quietschts!
Ich hab keinen peil woher das kommt. Man hört es vorallem wenn man im stand runter schaltet.(sollte man nicht, aber da hört man es am deutlichsten) Das dumme ist, dass dieses nervige geräusch durch den Rahmen verstärkt wird, und ich daher auch nicht sagen kann woher es kommt!
Kennt das jemand? Was kann ich dagegen machen?
Danke für Hilfe!
Gruß Andi


----------



## Toolpusher69 (5. Juni 2008)

MasifCentralier schrieb:


> Was für fiese Cliffs willst du denn droppen??? Für Enduro-use braucht man doch keinen 2,2kg Laufradsatz. Denk ma lieber über Hope Pro plus ne Mavic oder 5.1 Felge nach.



Moin ,
erst mal Danke für den Tipp  . Aber um ehrlich zu sein , wenn ich das Ganze mal so durchrechne : Ich 88Kg + Klamotten 2,5Kg + Rucksack 10Kg + Bike 13,5Kg = 114Kg . Da kommt es doch wohl auf einen Gewichtsunterschied , zwischen den Laufrädern , von "ca.300g" nicht wirklich an oder  ? Für einen Gewichtsfetischisten mögen 300g viel sein  , aber mir ist das s..... egal  .Ich will ehrlich sein , natürlich dropp ich keine fiesen Cliffs ! , wie 95 % aller anderen Biker auch , aber manchmal zählt nicht nur die Funktion sondern einfach nur die , wie ich finde , geile Optik . Wenn dann noch obendrein die Funktion stimmt , umsobesser . 
Es wäre jedoch trotzdem klasse wenn mir jemand mal seine Erfahrung bezüglich des DT Swiss E 2200 Laufradsatzes posten würde . Wobei mich die Verarbeitung ( Lack , Speichen , Aufkleber , Stabilität etc. ) am Meisten interessiert .
Grüsse aus der Grafschaft
Toolpusher69






*Peace for Everybody und immer ne handbreit Schotter unterm Rad.*


----------



## daschwob (6. Juni 2008)

Schanuppi schrieb:


> salut,
> 
> plane für den herbst den kauf eines enduros, und naja ich bin jetzt immer hin und her geschwenkt BIONICON, BERGAMONT und nun das FRITZZ....
> 
> ...



...mist, zu schnell geklickt!

1. Bei der Frage ob Fritzz oder Stereo sollte man sich über
den Einsatzbereich klar sein. Das Stereo hat 140mm, das Fritzz hat
160mm Federweg.
Ich kann´s zwar nur vermuten, aber ich denke, das Stereo ist besser
Bergauf.

2. Wegen der Größe: Schau mal weiter vorne, da wurde schon ausgiebig
über die Rahmengröße diskutiert.
Ich selbst bin 1.89m und fahre ein 20". Größer dürfte es auf keinen Fall sein, eher kleiner (also 18"). Aber das 20" passt für mich perfekt.

greetz daniel


----------



## Giant XTC (6. Juni 2008)

Ich bin 1,85m groß und fahre ein quirliges 18er Stereo.

Super wndig auf den Trails aber auch auf keinen Fall zu kompakt bergauf oder auf langen Geraden.


----------



## K:ddo (6. Juni 2008)

Kann mir einer von Euch sagen, ob der Schwalbe Nobby Nic 2.4 ans Stereo passt? Am besten wäre natürlich, wenns schon einer selbst probiert hat.

Vielen Dank, Thomas.


----------



## Mr.Large (6. Juni 2008)

des mit den NN könnte schon gehn, musst vlt. dein dämpferschutz (wennste nen hast) abmachen, weil sonst schleift dein NN...


----------



## K:ddo (6. Juni 2008)

Oh das ging schnell - danke. Der Schutz ist schon ab. Hast Du es probiert? Gibt es sonst irgendwelche Probleme? Sooo viel breiter als der verbaute Fat Albert ist der Nobby ja nicht.


----------



## fatz (6. Juni 2008)

was willst du mit der pelle am stereo? der kann definitiv weniger als dein rad.
ich denk grad nach ob ich mir nicht als naechstes noch was bissl groeberes als den fa hol....


----------



## K:ddo (6. Juni 2008)

nun ich hatte den nobby als 2.25er bisher am canyon und war durchweg zufrieden. was schwebt dir denn vor?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fatz (7. Juni 2008)

eher was richtung big betty. weiss aber noch nicht ob der reinpasst.
ich fahr allerdings auch dauernd eher grobes zeug, da ich direkt am alpenrand wohn.


----------



## boedi (8. Juni 2008)

Hallo, könnte mir bitte jemand die Einbaumaße Länge/Hub des Dämpfers sagen? Die Homepage schweigt sich dazu aus.
Ich könnte günstig an einen Rahmen ohne Dämpfer kommen und würde das ganze vorab gerne kalkulieren.

Btw. ein 18" Rahmen is bei 184cm wohl eher auf der kleinen Seite, dürfte aber noch passen, oder hat da jemand bedenken?


----------



## Muehi (8. Juni 2008)

boedi schrieb:


> Hallo, könnte mir bitte jemand die Einbaumaße Länge/Hub des Dämpfers sagen? Die Homepage schweigt sich dazu aus.



Zumindest bei der Einbaulänge schweigt die Homepage überhaupt nicht...

Hub hab ich keine weiteren Infos.


----------



## fatz (8. Juni 2008)

boedi schrieb:


> Btw. ein 18" Rahmen is bei 184cm wohl eher auf der kleinen Seite, dürfte aber noch passen, oder hat da jemand bedenken?


geht noch. bin 187 und fahr n 20er. der ist aber eher an der obergrenze....
gibt's aber elfundneunzig postings dazu......


----------



## Plextor (8. Juni 2008)

der 18`er Rahmen bei Deiner Größe ist perfekt !  Bin 1,81 und ebenfalls 18 `er das paßt super, vorne ne 140mm Gabel drin.

Gruß Alex




boedi schrieb:


> Hallo, könnte mir bitte jemand die Einbaumaße Länge/Hub des Dämpfers sagen? Die Homepage schweigt sich dazu aus.
> Ich könnte günstig an einen Rahmen ohne Dämpfer kommen und würde das ganze vorab gerne kalkulieren.
> 
> Btw. ein 18" Rahmen is bei 184cm wohl eher auf der kleinen Seite, dürfte aber noch passen, oder hat da jemand bedenken?


----------



## rene1973 (8. Juni 2008)

Hab seit drei Wochen nun mein Stereo K24, bin auch absolut happy mit dem Teil. Rauf gehts wie eine Kanone, hab das gefühl das ich vorher einen Panzer gefahren habe. Nur runter find ich es noch etwas rubig, werd da schon etwas durch geschüttelt wenn der Untergrund richtig Grob wird.

Mit was für Einstellungen (Druck, ...) fährt ihr da, gibts da irgendwo eine Einstellungstabelle (Gewicht => Einstellung) und danach halt die Feineinstellung, jeder hat ja andere vorlieben.

Ach ja mein Gewicht noch 67Kg.

Danke mal im vorraus.

Weis das hier schon mal darüber gesprochen worden ist, find jetzt aber irgendwie nicht's und alles nochmals durch lesen hab ich auch keine Lust.


----------



## daschwob (9. Juni 2008)

Hi,

beim K24 ist auch ein Fox Float RP23 Dämpfer verbaut, oder?

Der negativ Federweg sollte ca. 20% vom Gesamthub betragen,
beim Stereo also ca. 10mm (Gesamthub ungef. 50mm).

Dann noch die Zugstufe vernünftig einstellen (rotes Rädchen) und
im Gelände natürlich den Pro Pedal-Hebel aufmachen.

Ich wiege 83kg und hab 10,5 bar drin.
Bei Deinem Gewicht würde ich mal so bei 8,5-9bar anfangen.
Ne Tabelle zur Orientierung findest in der Fox Anleitung.

greetz d.


----------



## tbird (9. Juni 2008)

daschwob schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> beim K24 ist auch ein Fox Float RP23 Dämpfer verbaut, oder?


 jepp



> Der negativ Federweg sollte ca. 20% vom Gesamthub betragen,
> beim Stereo also ca. 10mm (Gesamthub ungef. 50mm).


 eher 15 % oder? aber 20 sind auch okay


----------



## daschwob (9. Juni 2008)

eher 15 % oder? aber 20 sind auch okay [/QUOTE]

nja, is wohl auch vom bevorzugten Gelände und pers. fahrstil abhängig.

Grob halt: All Mountain/Enduro: 20%, bei nem Downhiller so um die 30% SAG (hab ich mir mal sagen lassen)

cheers d.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jan84 (9. Juni 2008)

Fahre 10,5 bar, Dämpfung "komplett offen", was der Serienmäßige verstellbereich hergibt. 
Das ganze bei 80kg kampfgewicht . 

grüße
jan


----------



## marjue (10. Juni 2008)

@boedi

bin selbst 1,85 und fahre ein Stereo in 18". Hatte ein 20 auch zur Probe gefahren und mir war da der Spielraum zur Aua-Zone definitiv zu klein. Und die Kontrolle war auch nicht so gut. Da ist das 18er wesentlich agiler zu fahren. Allerdings muss ich mit ner gewissen Sattelüberhöhung leben von 3-5cm. Kommt aber auf deine Schrittlänge an ... bei mir 89cm.

bye



> Btw. ein 18" Rahmen is bei 184cm wohl eher auf der kleinen Seite, dürfte aber noch passen, oder hat da jemand bedenken?


----------



## Einheri (10. Juni 2008)

Also ich bin 1,84m groß, schrittlänge 88cm und fahr nen 20 zoll rahmen, find ich genau richtig. bei nen kleineren rahmen würd wohl es bergauffahn nich mehr wirklich spaß machen. und wenn ich en sattel absenk is es bergab einfach nur a traum zum fahn, habs heut erst wieder richtig rollen lassen  

druck weiß ich etz leider nich auswendig was ich in den dämpfern drin hab, aber die zugstufe is bei meiner gabel und beim dämpfer ganz aufgedreht, hatte sie vorher ziemlich geschlossen und da gings bergab gar nich gut...


----------



## marjue (11. Juni 2008)

bei dieser Körpergröße scheiden sich definitiv die Geister . Bergauf hatte ich bisher keine wirklichen Probleme außer dass das Vorderrad etwas früher hoch kommt als bei anderen, da der etwas weiter raus gezogene Sattel das Gewicht natürlich etwas nach hinten zieht. Das passiert aber erst bei sehr üblen Rampen die eh im Grenzbereich des fahrbaren liegen .... zumindest für mich  . Versuche einfach beides Probe zu fahren. Nur das gibt dir letzte Gewissheit. Wenn dein Dealer ein guter ist macht er das mit.
Wenn es 19" gäbe hätte ich das genommen.

Bye


----------



## MasifCentralier (11. Juni 2008)

Also, obwohl ich bei 186cm Körpergröße ein 20" fahre, steigt das echt früher als andere Räder. Bei nem 18er Rahmen stell ich mir das grausam vor.


----------



## Mr.Large (12. Juni 2008)

also ich mit 187cm und 77kg, fahr mein K18 in 18", wenns richtig steil wird  hebt es sich scho mal , aber ansonsten bleibt se den erdboden treu


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## klem (13. Juni 2008)

Liebe Leute,
mir ist jetzt schon zum zweiten mal eine schraube gebrochen bei der dämpferwippe (siehe bild anbei). ist das außer mir schon jemanden passiert? schraube lockert sich während der fahrt und dürfte dann den belastungen nicht standhalten. ist sehr ärgerlich, vorallem weil cube ewig braucht, um mir ersatzteile zu schicken.
danke! klemens


----------



## rabidi (13. Juni 2008)

Yep, die bricht bei meinem Bruder ca.2 mal im Jahr, unser Händler hat immer ne Ersatzschraube auf Lager. Denke zudem nicht dass sie sich vorher lockert, sie bricht einfach so.

Gruss
Ralph


----------



## wurzelhoppser (13. Juni 2008)

Ist aber bei vielen so.Mache  bei mir nach ca 150km immer eine Kontrolle ob alle Schrauben fest sind,immer etwas fester als die Anzugsmomente von Cube.Damit bin ich bis jetzt sehr gut zurecht gekommen ohne jegliche  Probleme.Gruss


----------



## K:ddo (13. Juni 2008)

Bei welchen Gelegenheiten brechen die Schrauben denn so im Allgemeinen??
Sicher nicht beim Brötchenholen...


----------



## wurzelhoppser (13. Juni 2008)

Sicherlich nicht,fahre hauptsächlich Touren und keine großartigen Sprünge,aber die Schrauben lösen sich halt mit der Zeit,deshalb mal ab und zu Kontrolle.


----------



## flori828 (13. Juni 2008)

klem schrieb:


> Liebe Leute,
> mir ist jetzt schon zum zweiten mal eine schraube gebrochen bei der dämpferwippe (siehe bild anbei). ist das außer mir schon jemanden passiert? schraube lockert sich während der fahrt und dürfte dann den belastungen nicht standhalten. ist sehr ärgerlich, vorallem weil cube ewig braucht, um mir ersatzteile zu schicken.
> danke! klemens



Mir ist die Schraube am Fritzz gebrochen. Der Cube Händler hat abenteuerliche Geschichten erzählt, dass es das Ersatzteil nur als Kit für die ganze Wippe gibt und das dann > EUR 100 kosten würde. Is klar...Muhahaha.

Gruß
Flori


----------



## K:ddo (13. Juni 2008)

Na toll - das sind ja gute Aussichten...ok vielen Dank, ich werd dann immer mal prüfen.


----------



## rabidi (13. Juni 2008)

K:ddo schrieb:


> Bei welchen Gelegenheiten brechen die Schrauben denn so im Allgemeinen??
> Sicher nicht beim Brötchenholen...



Ist ja auch nicht zum Brötchenholen gedacht...oder? 

Gruss


----------



## K:ddo (13. Juni 2008)

klar, aber ich weiß, dass einige von uns ihren bikes ne ganze menge zumuten, sachen, die ich nicht mache und bei denen ich mir vorstellen kann, dass was kaputt geht. also durch den wald fahr ich auch, da gibts dann schon den ein oder anderen drop. 
also brechen die schrauben bei "stereo"-typischem gebrauch oder schon bei kleinigkeiten?


----------



## rabidi (13. Juni 2008)

Ich denke wenn das Stereo so gefahren wird für was es eigentlich vorgesehen ist, mit einem Fahrer der nicht nur 70kg wiegt, sind die Schrauben unterdimensionniert.
Bei Kleinigkeiten fahren geht nix kaputt, die Schrauben brechen ja auch nicht jedes mal, halten schon 2000km durch.
Mein Commencal Meta (auch All Mountain) ist dagegen an der Wippe wesentlich stabiler gebaut. Wenn das Commencal nicht so billig gewesen wäre würde ich auch Stereo fahren und wäre sicher nicht unglücklich damit!

gruss
Ralph


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Einheri (13. Juni 2008)

Des mit der Schraube schreckt mich jetzt schon ein wenig...
was macht man dann wie die ab is? kann ma da noch heimfahren? was für werkzeuge braucht man denn um die zu wechseln? wollt eigentlich mal nen alpencorss mit mein stereo fahn, mal mein händler kontaktieren, wenn das so ist, nehm ich vorsichtshalber mal ne ersatzschraube neben bremsbelägen, erschatzschlauch usw mit


lg einheri


----------



## Bayer (13. Juni 2008)

wurzelhoppser schrieb:


> Ist aber bei vielen so.Mache  bei mir nach ca 150km immer eine Kontrolle ob alle Schrauben fest sind,immer etwas fester als die Anzugsmomente von Cube.Damit bin ich bis jetzt sehr gut zurecht gekommen ohne jegliche  Probleme.Gruss



wie lauten denn die anzugsmomente? ich zieh die schrauben am fritzz immer so handfest.


----------



## Stompy (14. Juni 2008)

Sollte da nicht Schraubensicherung a la Locktite helfen?


----------



## flori828 (14. Juni 2008)

Einheri schrieb:


> Des mit der Schraube schreckt mich jetzt schon ein wenig...
> was macht man dann wie die ab is? kann ma da noch heimfahren? was für werkzeuge braucht man denn um die zu wechseln? wollt eigentlich mal nen alpencorss mit mein stereo fahn, mal mein händler kontaktieren, wenn das so ist, nehm ich vorsichtshalber mal ne ersatzschraube neben bremsbelägen, erschatzschlauch usw mit



Ich zitier mich mal selbst ausm Fritzz-Fred:


			
				Flori schrieb:
			
		

> Bei mir hats beim Bunny von einer 5/6-Stufen-Treppe einen der Bolzen der Wippe zerbröselt. Genauer gesagt hats den innenliegenden flachen Kopf des Bolzen abgetrennt. Kann ich aber mit leben, ins Flat knallt ordentlich.



Beim normalen rumeiern ist bei mir nix passiert. Ich hab jetzt ne ganz normale auf die richtige Länge abgesägte (ich glaub) M6 Schraube drin die ich auf das aussenliegende Originalteil das nicht kaputt geht, geschraubt hab. 

Das mit den präzisen Drehmomenten ist glaub ich auch was das es nur in Deutschland gibt  Der "Frankreichexperte" ausm Lapierre Forum meint die Franzosen haben sich bzgl. Drehmoment kaputtgelacht. Kannten die gar nicht. Einfach normal anziehen, und gut. 

Gruß
Flori


----------



## engel-freak (15. Juni 2008)

Hab heute bemerkt, das bei mir die Schraube am Umlenkhebel zwar nicht gebrochen ist, aber die Konterschraube an der Rückseite fehlt. Muß ich wohl gestern verloren haben   Jetzt hab ich ein paar Fragen:
1. wie lange hat es bei Euch gedauert, um von Cube Ersatz zu bekommen ?
2. gibts die Dinger einzeln, oder muß ich da nen ganzen Satz kaufen ?
3. wie schafft ihr es, die Schrauben am Umlenkhebel anzuziehen ? Um die Schrauben am Umlenkhebel anzuziehen, muß ich an die Konterschraube an der Rückseite ran, damit die sich nicht mitdreht. Dabei ist mir aber der Rahmen im Weg, so daß ich die Konterschraube nicht packen kann  Ist wahrscheinlich ne blöde Frage, aber irgendwie hab ich dafür 2 linke Hände  

Danke und Gruß vom engel-freak


----------



## Muehi (15. Juni 2008)

Servus,

ich zumindest hab bei meinem 20" Rahmen keinerlei Probleme, die Konterschraube mit nem normalen Innensechskantschlüssel gegenzuhalten. 

Schrauben solltest du bei deinem Cube-Händler problemlos bekommen können, die wichtigsten hat meiner stets parat.


----------



## flori828 (16. Juni 2008)

engel-freak schrieb:


> 3. wie schafft ihr es, die Schrauben am Umlenkhebel anzuziehen ? Um die Schrauben am Umlenkhebel anzuziehen, muß ich an die Konterschraube an der Rückseite ran, damit die sich nicht mitdreht. Dabei ist mir aber der Rahmen im Weg, so daß ich die Konterschraube nicht packen kann



-Imbus kürzen?
-flexible Bitaufnahme verwenden?
-Bit auf Schraube setzen und mit Zange/Schlüssel halten?

Gruß
Flori


----------



## engel-freak (16. Juni 2008)

Danke erstmal für die Antworten und Tipps   Leider mußte ich bei besserem Licht feststellen, das die Schraube doch ab ist und das Gewinde noch drinsteckt  Ich brings morgen zum Händler und hoffe mal, dass der es richten kann  

Danke und Gruß vom engel-freak


----------



## karatekatadvd (18. Juni 2008)

karatekatadvd schrieb:


> Hi alle zusammen. Als ich heute von der Arbeit wieder mit meinem MTB (Stereo K24) nach Hause wollte, musste ich feststellen das meine Hinterradscheibenbremse heftig am schleifen war. Je länger ich damit gefahren bin umso schlimmer wurde es. Zum Schluß musste ich schieben und das Hinterrad begann zeitweise zu blockieren. Kann man am ehesten als fahren mit angezogener Handbremse beschreiben. Ich hatte schon die letzten Tage festgestellt, das das mit steigender Aussentemperatur immer weiter zunimmt. Hört sich für mich irgendwie nach einer verzogenen Bremsscheibe an, bzw. der Adpater an dem sie befestigt ist?
> 
> Kennt einer das Problem und was man dagegen tun kann?
> 
> ...





Hi alles zusammen,

hatte ja vor kurzem ein Problem mit meiner Formula Oro Hinterradbremse, siehe obigen Text und wollte euch mal den Stand mitteilen.

Der Service-Mitarbeiter von Formula sagte mir am  Telefon das es sich so anhörte als wenn die Dichtung am Kolben aufgequollen sei und damit verhindere das der Kolben wieder zurück in seine Ausgangslage kann.

Konsequenz davon: Ich musste die ganze Hinterradbremse abbauen und einschicken.

Beim abbauen ist mir aufgefallen das unter der zweigeteilten Schelle, die den Zweifingerbremshebel hält, ein feuchter Fleck war, ich vermute mal Hydrauliköl?
Kann sowas sein?


cu


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kneesliding (18. Juni 2008)

Hi,

wie ich schon beschreiben habe, 
Das gleiche Problem hatte ich auch, war aber nur Luft in der Leitung.
Ich habe ein Entluftungskit gekauft, die Leitung entluftet und seit dem ist alles Perfekt.
Sogar der VR Bremse ist auch jetzt Perfekt, hat vorher nach ein Paar stunden angefangen zu Pfeifen, musste immer kurz die Bremse ziehen.  

Gruß

Pete


----------



## turbomensch (19. Juni 2008)

hallo zusammen.. muss nun mal fragen: des mit der gebrochenen Schraube am Stereo.. wenn des teil bricht.. is dann n weiterfahren möglich? wollt in meine Bike-Sammlung n 2008er Stereo "The One" aufnehmen.. möchts heut bestellen.. aber des mit der gerissenen Schraube erschreckt mich etz bissl....


----------



## Einheri (19. Juni 2008)

mit wieviel bar in den reifen fährt ihr eigentlich? bin noch auf da suche nach ner richtigen abstimmung. bin mit rucksack wohl so gute 80kg schwer, könnt ihr da ne empfehlung abgeben?


----------



## Giant XTC (19. Juni 2008)

Das mit dem Reifendruck kommt ganz drauf an wo gefahren wird. Normalerweise habe ich mein Stereo aber in Trailabstimmung mit 2 bar im Einsatz.

EDIT: Ich fahre natürlich die Fat Albert 2,35 <-- Laut Gerüchten soll es davon bald ein neues Modell geben? Hat jemand Details?


----------



## Freaky-D (19. Juni 2008)

@turbomensch: Eine Weiterfahrt sollte mit der gebrochenen Schraube ohne Probleme möglich sein. Ist ja nur einseitig. Nur sollte die Tour dann möglichst kurz gehalten werden und ohne größere "Unebenheiten", sonst könnte es sein das sich die zweite Schraube auch noch verabschiedet....


----------



## Rauli (19. Juni 2008)

Hey,

hat jemand von euch zufällig eine umfangreiche Gallerie welche ein Cube Stereo in milky green beinhaltet, sehr gerne auch in Aktion!

Danke im Voraus & Grüße

Rauli


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Toolpusher69 (20. Juni 2008)

Rauli schrieb:


> Hey,
> 
> hat jemand von euch zufällig eine umfangreiche Gallerie welche ein Cube Stereo in milky green beinhaltet, sehr gerne auch in Aktion!
> 
> ...



Hallo Rauli ,

wenn Du in diesem thread ein wenig herumblätterst wirst Du Cube Stereo`s in Milky Green in Hülle und Fülle finden. Viel Spaß beim suchen  .
Gruß aus der Grafschaft
Toolpusher69


----------



## Rauli (20. Juni 2008)

Hab ehrlich gesagt den ganzen Thread durchgewühlt und wäre ich mit der Ausbeute zufrieden gewesen, hätte ich keine Anfrage für weitere Bilder abgegeben  Von diesem Prachstück kann man eben nur mehr wollen!

Hab aber schon jemand Nettes gefunden der mir das ersehnte Material liefern kann


----------



## klem (20. Juni 2008)

turbomensch schrieb:


> hallo zusammen.. muss nun mal fragen: des mit der gebrochenen Schraube am Stereo.. wenn des teil bricht.. is dann n weiterfahren möglich? wollt in meine Bike-Sammlung n 2008er Stereo "The One" aufnehmen.. möchts heut bestellen.. aber des mit der gerissenen Schraube erschreckt mich etz bissl....


Hi!
also bei mir ist ein vorsichtiges weiterfahren möglich. Die Schraube hat keine Konterkräfte mehr und kann somit theoretisch "rausfallen". Viel ärgerlicher ist, dass die gebrochene Schraube dann daheim ausgebohrt - im Fall des Falles ein neues Gewinde geschraubt werden muss - und eine neue rein muss. Die neue Schraube kann ersatzweise auch eine M6 sein. Auf das Original-Ersatzteil von Cube warte ich mittlerweile 3 Wochen. Ist wirklich ärgerlich und meines Erachtens ein Konstruktionsfehler!


----------



## klem (20. Juni 2008)

engel-freak schrieb:


> Hab heute bemerkt, das bei mir die Schraube am Umlenkhebel zwar nicht gebrochen ist, aber die Konterschraube an der Rückseite fehlt. Muß ich wohl gestern verloren haben   Jetzt hab ich ein paar Fragen:
> 1. wie lange hat es bei Euch gedauert, um von Cube Ersatz zu bekommen ?
> 2. gibts die Dinger einzeln, oder muß ich da nen ganzen Satz kaufen ?
> 3. wie schafft ihr es, die Schrauben am Umlenkhebel anzuziehen ? Um die Schrauben am Umlenkhebel anzuziehen, muß ich an die Konterschraube an der Rückseite ran, damit die sich nicht mitdreht. Dabei ist mir aber der Rahmen im Weg, so daß ich die Konterschraube nicht packen kann  Ist wahrscheinlich ne blöde Frage, aber irgendwie hab ich dafür 2 linke Hände
> ...


Hi!
1. ich warte jetzt schon 3 Wochen (über Händler versucht)
2. zu kaufen gibt's die meines Wissens nicht so direkt. Beim ersten mal hat mir der Händler auf Kulanz das Teil eingebaut. Ich hab jetzt meinem Händler gesagt, er soll mir gleich mehrere besorgen, da ich fürchte dass es nicht bei 2 mal Brechen bleiben wird.
3. bei mir (20 Zoll) geht sich's gut aus mit Imbus


----------



## turbomensch (21. Juni 2008)

hm.. mein Händler sagte jetz, s wär bei ihm no nie vorgekommen oder ihm zumindest nicht bekannt, dass diese Schraube bei einem Knden gebrochen wär.. klar.. wie gesagt kommts sicher immer aufn Einsatz des Bikes an und wahrscheinlich Fahrergewicht usw. ...aber würde irgendein Betroffener von euch jetz auch deswegen vom Stereo abraten.. wenn ich dieses Jahr no eins will, müss ichs jetz bestellen


----------



## Cube.Team.Biker (21. Juni 2008)

Hi

hatte auch schon ein paar Problemchen mitm Stereo aber im Großen und Ganzen ist das Stereo schon zu empfehlen.
Allerdings verwende ich das Stereo auch mit fürs härtere Gelände zur Zeit.
Bei mit sind ebenfalls die Schrauben an der Umlenkung gebrochen(beide gleichzeitig), allerdings habe ich die dann mit ganz normalen VA-Sechskant-Maschinenschrauben getauscht, die sind zwar ein paar Gramm schwerer, halten aber dafür.


----------



## flori828 (21. Juni 2008)

Cube.Team.Biker schrieb:


> allerdings habe ich die dann mit ganz normalen VA-Sechskant-Maschinenschrauben getauscht, die sind zwar ein paar Gramm schwerer, halten aber dafür.



Genau. 



Flori


----------



## turbomensch (21. Juni 2008)

naja.. wenn man die Dinger auch gegen normale schrauben tauschen kann.. und da ich ja ausm Maschinenbau-Fach komm, sollte es auch kein Problem sein, da ne haltbare Lösung zu "basteln".. hab mir s Stereo "The One" in schwarz heut bestellt für 2300,- .. denk der Preis is okay.. und Mitte-Ende Juli solls auch kommen.. hoff die halten sich dran :/


----------



## Spectrum (21. Juni 2008)

Großer Mist heute hat bei mir auch der Defekt-Teufel zugeschlagen. Die benannte Dämpfer-Wippen-Schraube ist bei mir auch gebrochen. Bei einer Ausfahrt heute musste ich feststellen, dass das Gegenstück fehlt und die Rest-Schraube offensichtlich Bruchspuren zeigt. Wollte morgen ansich ne nette Trail Tour machen, die ich mir nun erstmal klemmen werde... ich hoffe nur das mein Cube Händler diese Schraube auf Lager hat, alles andere wäre um diese Jahreszeit ne Katastrophe.
In diesem Sinne, hoffe das Eure Stereo´s ganz bleiben
VG Alex


----------



## aquarace (22. Juni 2008)

Du bist nicht alleine! 

Gestern auf der Reintalangerhütte.....
Alles auf der Abfahrt...!!
1. Kassette wird locker!!! (ich könnt auf meinen Händler kotzen, das Rad war schon 2x mal beim Service in 2008!!! Jetzt kann ich es wieder da hinkarren)
2. Aus dem rechten Gabelholm kommt oben an der Dichtung  eine Unmenge Öl.
(vielleicht ist das ja normal muß ich mal schauen.)
3. 3m vor dem Auto ...PUFFFFF....Hinterreifen platt aber komplett! 

20min vorher hatte mein Kollege schon einen Platten...

Na ja so ist es halt....

Gruß
Andy


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rip74 (22. Juni 2008)

Du bist nicht alleine! 

Bei mir hat das Ganze schon im Frühling begonnen, und zwar kurz bevor ich zum Gardasee wollte, war eine Schraube am Hinterbau genau an der Konterschraube "abgedreht"!
Mein Händler hat mir mitgeteilt, dass nur ein ganzes Hinterbauschraubenset zu bestellen sei (30 Euronen!), bis das Zeug da war hab ich mir eine eigene Lösung zusammengepfriemt(ist aber alles andere als schön)! Nun ja wenn ich eure Berichte so höre kann man glauben ich werd die Dinger wohl noch alle brauchen!

Lg D.


----------



## wildkater (22. Juni 2008)

aquarace schrieb:


> 2. Aus dem rechten Gabelholm kommt oben an der Dichtung  eine Unmenge Öl.
> (vielleicht ist das ja normal muß ich mal schauen.)



...das ist *NICHT* normal. Was hast Du für Gabel?


----------



## aquarace (22. Juni 2008)

Talas X


----------



## wildkater (22. Juni 2008)

aquarace schrieb:


> Talas X



Oh, habe ich auch - bisher aber keine Probs.
Durchschläge gehabt?


----------



## aquarace (22. Juni 2008)

Das sollte ich vielleicht schreiben....
Wir sind die Reintalangerhütte runter und ich hatte viel zu wenig Luft in der GAbel drinn!!!
Ich denke das kommt davon.
Jetzt sift nämlich nix mehr!

Gruß
Andy

P.S. Ist bei euch schon mal die Kassette locker geworden???
Also bei mir ist die komplett auseinander und ich habe kein Werkzeug dafür


----------



## MasifCentralier (22. Juni 2008)

DAnn kauf dir welches! Das ist nur ein einziger Adapter, den du da brauchst.


----------



## Muehi (22. Juni 2008)

Servus,

meine Talas X hat ebenfalls mal ne Zeitlang am rechten Standrohr etwas gesifft. 
Hab dann auf die Dichtungen oberflächlich etwas Gabelöl draufgegeben, und seitdem keine Probleme mehr. Bissl Ölverlust am rechten Holm scheint aber normal zu sein, wenn ich mich so umhöre. 


Und wo wir grade bei der Talas sind, federt eure ebenfalls trotz Absenkung bei Entlastung wieder komplett aus?

Ist mir vor kurzem bei meiner aufgefallen, dass die Gabel, wenn ich sie abgesenkt habe, und vom Rad absteige, wieder komplett ausfedert, also bis zu den 130mm Federweg. Sobald ich wieder aufsteige, geht sie zurück in die absenkte Position, soweit also nicht tragisch, nur war das am Anfang nicht so. 
Einschicken möchte ich Gabel eigentlich deswegen nicht - ist ja Hauptsaison


----------



## majky123 (22. Juni 2008)

Hallo Leute

Meine Stereo in test  

http://www.bikenet.cz/?q=test-cube-stereo-k-24-absolutni-komfort

Gruß Cube fan aus Prag


----------



## aquarace (22. Juni 2008)

MasifCentralier schrieb:


> DAnn kauf dir welches! Das ist nur ein einziger Adapter, den du da brauchst.





Habe schon geschaut.

Bei Rose gibt es so Sets
Bei dem Preis kann man zwar kein Top Werkzeug erwarten...

Hat das jemand??
Oder wo kann man Radwerkzeug beziehen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MasifCentralier (22. Juni 2008)

DAs hier brauchst du:
http://bike-components.de/catalog/Werkstatt/Kassetten/Kassetten-Abzieher+ohne+Stift


----------



## Stereofan (23. Juni 2008)

Hey Bin neu hier,
ich habe mir ein stereo milky green bestellt K18, Kan mir jemand Sagen Welcher dämpfer verbaut ist? den es gibt vom RP23 ne 2008 version ich hoffe das die auch verbaut ist, da es sich beim stereo auch um das 2008 modell handelt.

Gruss an alle


----------



## aquarace (23. Juni 2008)

Stereofan schrieb:


> Hey Bin neu hier,
> ich habe mir ein stereo milky green bestellt K18, Kan mir jemand Sagen Welcher dämpfer verbaut ist? den es gibt vom RP23 ne 2008 version ich hoffe das die auch verbaut ist, da es sich beim stereo auch um das 2008 modell handelt.
> 
> Gruss an alle





Kannst meins kaufen....
http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php/product/119198/cat/43/date/1203786512


----------



## Stereofan (23. Juni 2008)

hey danke für´s angebot
Ich habe mein stereo schon bestellt, bekomme in dem laden vieleicht 10% rabatt da ich den geschäfsführer und Inhaber sehr gut kenne. Und dort zum verkaufe mein 3 wochen altes Focus bud abgegeben habe. Ich habe auf Dem stereo nen besseres fahrgefühl. 

grus tobias


----------



## Spectrum (25. Juni 2008)

Spectrum schrieb:


> ...Die benannte Dämpfer-Wippen-Schraube ist bei mir auch gebrochen. Bei einer Ausfahrt heute musste ich feststellen, dass das Gegenstück fehlt und die Rest-Schraube offensichtlich Bruchspuren zeigt...ich hoffe nur das mein Cube Händler diese Schraube auf Lager hat, alles andere wäre um diese Jahreszeit ne Katastrophe.VG Alex


 
Hallo Leute,
mein Rad läuft wieder... bloß gut... haben gestern eine ganze Weile im Bike-Shop geschraubt und eine funktionierende Lösung gefunden.

Also: Die Schraube ist direkt am Übergang vom Gewinde zum Flansch gebrochen. Woher die Belastung an dieser Stelle kommt ist uns nicht klar, da die Schraube "nur" den Bolzen von der anderen Seite gegen herausfallen sichert. Vlt. kann mir das ja mal jemand erklären...

Mein Händler hatte keine Ersatzteile da, aber ein 22" Stereo zum schlachten  
Gesagt getan... ausgebaut und bei mir eingebaut = geht nicht, da die Schraubenlänge und Tiefe des Gewindelochs im Bolzen differieren. 
Zum Schluß hat es eine andere "normale" Schraube aus dem gut sortierten Sortiment getan. 
Alles bei der Gelegenheit schön mit Montagepaste und Fett montiert, bissl Schraubensicherungslack dran und ab ging es zur Proberunde auf den Trail. 

Geht wieder perfekt!
Großen Dank an die Jungs vom Bikepoint 

VG Alex


----------



## tantemucki (25. Juni 2008)

Hallo Leute,
hat jemand Erfahrung mit Noby Nic 2,25 auf Stereo? Mach nen AlpenX und der Fat Albert klebt mir zu sehr auf der Strasse, deswegen will ich für den X den Reifen wechseln.

Danke!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fatz (25. Juni 2008)

tantemucki schrieb:


> hat jemand Erfahrung mit Noby Nic 2,25 auf Stereo?


ja, und keine guten. da nimmst du dem bike 50% von seinem potential


> Mach nen AlpenX und der Fat Albert klebt mir zu sehr auf der Strasse, deswegen will ich für den X den Reifen wechseln.


hau lieber fuer die asphaltpassagen 3bar in den fetten albert rein. dann rollt er ganz passabel....

bin grad ueber den karnischen grenzkamm und dann anschliessend noch von hermagor
nach salzburg rauf. kein problem mit dem FA. hab nicht mal auf den strassenpassagen
aufgepumpt....


----------



## Boogeyman (25. Juni 2008)

Ich habe hinten FA und vorne den Maxxis Minion. Für unseren AX im Sommer wollte ich mir auch für hinten noch einen Minion holen. Mein Händler meinte aber, dass für einen AX der FA (auch wieder für vorne) besser wäre, da der FA leichter als der Maxxis ist. Mit einem NobbyNic hatte ich auch noch geliebäugelt, wenn der auf dem Stereo aber nicht so toll ist, lasse ich das dann.


----------



## Andi 3001 (25. Juni 2008)

Stereofan schrieb:


> Hey Bin neu hier,
> ich habe mir ein stereo milky green bestellt K18, Kan mir jemand Sagen Welcher dämpfer verbaut ist? den es gibt vom RP23 ne 2008 version ich hoffe das die auch verbaut ist, da es sich beim stereo auch um das 2008 modell handelt.
> 
> Gruss an alle



Wäre dann so verbaut:



und wenn es ein 08er ist, dann müsste auch der 08'er RP23 drin sein!


----------



## Stereofan (25. Juni 2008)

Hey danke  andy fürs bild.-) 
ich denke mal das am 08 stereo auch ein 08 dämpfer verbaut ist, Da auf der fox HP schon der 09 ner vorgestellt wirt. 
Und Jedes jahr wirt der dämpfer etwas verbessert.

Habe übrigens heute bei meinem händler nachgefragt wann es kommen soll mein bestelltes stereo. und der hatt mir gesagt KW 29. hoffe ich mal.. bin schon gans heiss aufs stereo

Güsse toby


----------



## tantemucki (26. Juni 2008)

Danke für Eure Antworten 

Da werde ich dann wohl auch aufpumpen...

Schönen Sommer noch!

Angie


----------



## fatz (26. Juni 2008)

tantemucki schrieb:


> Da werde ich dann wohl auch aufpumpen...


mach das. mit der zeit gewoehnt man sich eh an die fetten schlappen. ist sowieso gut fuer die muckies....


----------



## rip74 (26. Juni 2008)

@fatz

hast schon recht mit den muckies, aber ich kann dir ansonsten nicht beipflichten, der FA ist schon sehr träge auf asphalt! wobei sich meiner meinung nach der NN nicht wirklich schlechter auf meinen kurvenhalt auswirkt, das wäre dann 1:0 für NN da er deutlich weniger kraft frisst!

Lg D


----------



## Giant XTC (26. Juni 2008)

Ich setze auch ganz klar auf den FA wegen:


Grip
Pannensicherheit
Fährt auch mit ganz niedrigem Druck ohne Durchschlag
Kein Problem mit dem Rollwiederstand auf Teer mit hohem Druck

Und außerdem mag ich den NN Hype nicht


----------



## manny1968 (26. Juni 2008)

...äääähhmm, FA und Asphalt? Einsatzbereich eines MB evtl. mißverstanden? Rollen mit 3 bar prima aber wir fahren doch MB und nicht RR, oder? 2,5 bar reicht dicke und kannst alles fahren. Asphalt... tststs -grins

nicht´s für ungut, servus


----------



## tantemucki (26. Juni 2008)

hallo du supertrailfahrnieaufdemasphaltbiker,
bei einem alpenx kommt es nun halt mal vor, dass man evtl. einen pass raufkurbelt, oder mal ein stück aufm radweg fährt und da sind mir die schlappen zu langsam. es soll nämlich auch leute geben, die mit nem fully gern flott unterwegs sind, bergauf und bergab


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fatz (27. Juni 2008)

tantemucki schrieb:


> es soll nämlich auch leute geben, die mit nem fully gern flott unterwegs sind, bergauf und bergab



also dass ich zu langsam fahre, hat mir noch selten wer gesagt...


----------



## hoerman2201 (27. Juni 2008)

tantemucki schrieb:


> hallo du supertrailfahrnieaufdemasphaltbiker,
> bei einem alpenx kommt es nun halt mal vor, dass man evtl. einen pass raufkurbelt, oder mal ein stück aufm radweg fährt und da sind mir die schlappen zu langsam. es soll nämlich auch leute geben, die mit nem fully gern flott unterwegs sind, bergauf und bergab


 
na dann viel spaß beim flicken des nn. vllt. bist du ja da auch so schnell wie bergauf - und bergab ;-)


----------



## tantemucki (27. Juni 2008)

@fatz: es gibt immer ein erstes mal... 

@hoerman: das flicken könnte in der tat etwas länger dauern, ich hatte nämlich noch NIE einen platten mit dem nn 

@all: ich lass den nn auf meinem reaction, pumpe den albert und lass euch im herbst meinen muskelzuwachs wissen


----------



## Andi 3001 (27. Juni 2008)

Ich find, wenns nich grad der furious fred is (schreibt man den so ?), dann sind eigtl alle schwalbe mäntel wirlich sau gut!
Natürlich haben alle ihre schwächen und ihre stärken, allerdings gilt ja wohl für alle:
- sehr guter grip
- 1a Pannensicherheit (naja RR evtl. nicht)
- Und gute rolleigenschaften haben sie eigtl. auch so ziehmich alle
- Lebensdauer is bei den meisten auch ziehmlich hoch!

Ich mag persöhnlich mag aber lieber dicke reifen wie BB, FA, oder auch der 2.4 NN =)...
Von daher---> Nimm einfach irgendeinen schwalbe mantel der dir zu sagt, und du bist auf der (fast immer) sicheren Seite!


----------



## idworker (27. Juni 2008)

Hi zusammen,
der Kollege hat recht Schwalbe ist die erste Wahl......
Hat jemand schon was gehört vom FA soll es eine neue Version geben?


----------



## wildkater (27. Juni 2008)

Hatte bis jetzt auch nur den fa am stereo - was taugen Eurer Meinung nach die conti, michelin oder maxxis?


----------



## schymmi (28. Juni 2008)

Tolle Reifendiskussionen die man hier so mitbekommt. 
Jetzt habe ich auch mal ne Frage an die STEREO Fetischisten (Oh ich fahre ja auch eins!):

Welcher Reifen mit der Breite 2,4!! würde denn nun passen? Wer hat da schon was probiert? Noch habe ich den FA - übrigens stimme ich Eurem Lob an den Schwalbe Reifen in allen Belangen zu, inklusive AlpenX(keinen Plattfuss) - würde gerne den NN oder den BB probieren bzw halt auch fahren.
Sind nur zum Testkauf etwas teuer.

Also habt Ihr echte Tips bzw eigene Erfahrungen?? Achso der  Dämpferschutz sollte bleiben! Damit die Aufgabe etwas schwerer wird!

P.S.: Ich meine NUR SCHWALBE Reifen!!!

Mfg Schymmi


----------



## Andi 3001 (28. Juni 2008)

schymmi schrieb:


> Tolle Reifendiskussionen die man hier so mitbekommt.
> Jetzt habe ich auch mal ne Frage an die STEREO Fetischisten (Oh ich fahre ja auch eins!):
> 
> Welcher Reifen mit der Breite 2,4!! würde denn nun passen? Wer hat da schon was probiert? Noch habe ich den FA - übrigens stimme ich Eurem Lob an den Schwalbe Reifen in allen Belangen zu, inklusive AlpenX(keinen Plattfuss) - würde gerne den NN oder den BB probieren bzw halt auch fahren.
> ...



Geht mir genauso, nur dass ich keinen dämpferschutz dranhaben muss....Aber zum Testkauf ist mir das auch etwas zu Teuer!!!
Schön Posten!


----------



## schymmi (28. Juni 2008)

Dämpferschutz habe ich schon so bearbeitet das er nicht stört.

Also bin auf vernünftige Lösungen und Antworten gespannt.

schymmi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Soldi (28. Juni 2008)

Hi, 
mich wundert, dass Ihr keine Probs. mit "dicken Reifen" habt!
Ich hab die 2,35er FA drauf, der Reifen streift schon am Hinterbau wenn nur ein Staubkorn drauf ist (das Bild ist mit ordentlich gebrauchten Reifen)! Hab schon an Cube geschrieben, dass es nicht sein kann (manche Firmen halten es nicht einmal für notwendig zu antworten). Nach der ersten Ausfahrt ist der Dämferschutz ein paar mal abgeflogen und war schon halb durchgeschliffen als ich zu Hause war. Ironischerweise hat mein Rennrad (ebenfalls Cube, ähnliche Preisklasse) hier um ein vielfaches mehr Platz!


----------



## schymmi (28. Juni 2008)

Ja den FA  habe ich auch drauf. Mit Dämpferschutz. 

Bei mir ist es noch mit Schlamm akzeptabel. Vom schleifen bzw vom Abstand.

Aber für diese Preisklasse bei so einem geilen Bike eigentlich ein Konstruktionsfehler, oder?? Da sollte viel mehr Luft zwischen sein, zumal das Dämpferblech nicht ohne Grund auch noch da sitzt.Eigentlich ein NO GO!! Finde ich.

Mal gespannt was da noch so zusammen komt an Aussagen.

Schymmi​


----------



## Soldi (28. Juni 2008)

schymmi schrieb:


> Aber für diese Preisklasse bei so einem geilen Bike eigentlich ein Konstruktionsfehler, oder??


Ich arbeitete selbst in der Entwicklungskonstruktion, für ein MTB ein absolutes "NO GO", normalerweise ein Zeichen, dass der wo es konstuiert hat ein Schreibtischtäter ist. Mein Chef wäre da nicht tolerant, wenn ich so was abgeliefert hätte .
Mit Pro E und auf dem Prüfstand kann man sicher nicht testen, was passiert, wenn sich ein Stein im Profil verklemmt.
http://news.cad.de/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=378&Itemid=190


----------



## K:ddo (29. Juni 2008)

Ich möchte mein Stereo mit dieser Vorbau-Lenker-Kombination ausrüsten. Zugegebener Weise hauptsächlich aus Optik-Gründen. Nun ist der Vorbau aber ein ganzes Stück kürzer als der originale, daher meine Bedenken, dass sich mein Vorhaben nachteilig auf die Gesamtgeometrie auswirkt.
Habt Ihr Erfahrungen mit solchen Änderungen?


----------



## schymmi (29. Juni 2008)

Der Zug hat sich aufgewickelt weil das Schaltauge gebrochen ist!! Dumm gelaufen für das Schaltwerk. Tja Leichtbau ist nicht immer gut!
 Ist das ein original  Schaltauge oder woher ist das rot eloxierte??

Garantiefall? Ich denke nicht!! 
Klingt blöd ich weis - aber dann wäre ein Platten oder so ja auch ein Garantiefall. Ich denke das geht aufs eigene Konto!

Mal abwarten. Würde mich auch interessieren.:confused
schymmi​


----------



## wildkater (29. Juni 2008)

schymmi schrieb:


> Der Zug hat sich aufgewickelt weil das Schaltauge gebrochen ist!! Dumm gelaufen für das Schaltwerk. Tja Leichtbau ist nicht immer gut!
> Ist das ein original  Schaltauge oder woher ist das rot eloxierte??​



vor 3 Wochen passiert: 




Original rot eloxiertes Schaltauge hab ich nicht mehr bekommen, jetzt glänzt es da hinten silbern 
...aber rockt wieder 

sorry für die schlechte qualität, isn Handy Pic - dank Handy konnte mich meine Frau aber ausm Wald abholen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## K:ddo (29. Juni 2008)

vielleicht doch nochmal zu meiner Frage...


----------



## HomerJ (1. Juli 2008)

klem schrieb:


> Liebe Leute,
> mir ist jetzt schon zum zweiten mal eine schraube gebrochen bei der dämpferwippe (siehe bild anbei). ist das außer mir schon jemanden passiert? schraube lockert sich während der fahrt und dürfte dann den belastungen nicht standhalten. ist sehr ärgerlich, vorallem weil cube ewig braucht, um mir ersatzteile zu schicken.
> danke! klemens



War am Wochenende in PdS. Bei einer aufwärtskompression gabs einen lauten knall, und weg war eine lagerung mit schrauben.  Dabei sind die schrauben an der dämpferwippe beim händler kontrolliert worden.




*Wie lange dauert es, ersatz zu bekommen?* 

@K:ddo
Vorbau und Lenker sehen rattenscharf aus !
Aus dem mrm:" Die Lenkung ist mit kurzem Vorbau direkt und präzise. Mit langen Vorbauten kann man leichter Druck aufs Vorderrad geben, was beim Klettern hilft, aber man hat irgendwie das Lenkgefühl eines Busfahrers..."

Ride On


----------



## engel-freak (2. Juli 2008)

Bei mir war nach 2 Wochen Wartezeit noch immer keine Schraube da, obwohl Cube steif und fest behauptet hat, die Schraube wäre schon seit ner Woche verschickt  Gott sei Dank hab ich nen Klasse Händler (Fun and Bike in Heidenheim) und der hat mir dann die Schraube aus einem seiner Stereos eingebaut  Ansonsten kann ich nur sagen, dass ich den Service von Cube echt grottenschlecht und zum kotzen finde. Meiner Meinung nach ist das angesichtets der Häufung dieser Schraubenbrüche ne Fehlkonstruktion. Sollte mir das nochmal passieren und der Service wieder so schlecht sein, werd ich auf Dauer das Stereo durch ein anderes Bike ersetzen. Dann heißt es Bye Bye Cube  Verarschen lass ich mich von denen nicht 

Gruß vom engel-freak


----------



## fatz (2. Juli 2008)

weil wir grad von service reden: der von syntace ist hammergeil. hab denen gerade meine knapp 2 jahre
alte p6 sattelstuetze geschickt, weil das carbonrohr sich vom innenliegenden alurohr geloest hatte. 3 tage
spaeter lag eine neue im postkasten.....


----------



## Andi 3001 (2. Juli 2008)

Hab mal wieder ein paar Bilder von meinem K24 in milky green gemacht:






Und auch einmal die Landschaft


----------



## K:ddo (5. Juli 2008)

Hier mal die Fotos von der neuen Vorbau-Lenker-Kombi in gold:



 



Hab jetzt auch die NOBBY-Nic in 2.4 Zoll drauf, die sind schmaler als der Fat Albert - also kein Problem


----------



## jan84 (5. Juli 2008)

Isolierband?

grüße
jan


----------



## K:ddo (5. Juli 2008)

Ja, dass soll mir helfen, mir das Bike in schwarz-gold vorzustellen. Das ist nämlich mein Ziel, alles schwarz und diverse Parts in edlem Gold, so wie das jetzt ist, passt der Lenker nicht zum Rest.


----------



## schymmi (6. Juli 2008)

sieht nicht schlecht aus die lenker-vorbau-kombi. habe auch schonmal damit geliebäugelt.

aber ehrlich gesagt passen die shifter garnicht zum look.

 schonmal überlegt die lackieren zu lassen bzw die schwarzen lx shifter zu nehmen??
ich denke das wäre geiler für die optik.

PS.: Habe jetzt den BIG Betty 2.4 günstig ersteigert. werde ihn wohl morgen mal testen. gebe dann mal ne info ob und wie gut er in den hinterbau passt.

schymmi


----------



## jan84 (6. Juli 2008)

Schwarze XT Shifter und Ganganzeige ab. 

grüße
jan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fatz (6. Juli 2008)

schymmi schrieb:


> Habe jetzt den BIG Betty 2.4 günstig ersteigert. werde ihn wohl morgen mal testen. gebe dann mal ne info ob und wie gut er in den hinterbau passt.


cool! brauch eh bald einen neuen hinterreifen und der waer definitiv auf meiner auswahlliste...


----------



## schymmi (6. Juli 2008)

sollte es funzen kannst werde ich es berichten. habe übrigens zwei reifen.

wollte aber eigentlich nur einen hinten drauf machen. somit wäre eventuell einer über. und wer dann zuerst kommt ....

schymmi


----------



## pseudosportler (7. Juli 2008)

schymmi schrieb:


> sollte es funzen kannst werde ich es berichten. habe übrigens zwei reifen.
> 
> wollte aber eigentlich nur einen hinten drauf machen. somit wäre eventuell einer über. und wer dann zuerst kommt ....
> 
> schymmi



Melde mal Interesse an, können uns den Versand dan ja sparen .

MfG pseudosportler


----------



## Stereofan (7. Juli 2008)

Hey Leute, ich habe heute erfahren das mein stereo 2008 diesewoche eintrifft...
Geil milky grren (fersteht sich von selbst)

Habe jetzt Ca 3 wochen Gewartet
 Freue mich schon Risig aufs stereo)

Grus der toby


----------



## K:ddo (7. Juli 2008)

na dann glückwunsch und viel spaß damit!


----------



## Markgräfler (10. Juli 2008)

Rahmengröße 22"
Hallo, ich bin neu hier und wollte mich zuerst bei all den netten Stereopiloten bedanken!
Die vielen Erfahrungen haben bei der Kaufentscheidung sehr geholfen. Danke den fleißigen Schreibern.
Jetzt Rahmengröße:Ich möchte mal eine Lanze brechen für Großrahmen-Fans.
Ich habe lange überlegt ob 20 oder 22. Meine Daten: 190, 84 kg, Schritmaß je nach Druck 93-95.Die Sattelstütze des 20 er war bei mir eine Stufe vor Maximum, beim 22er steht sie jetzt auf 13,5, perfekt wie ich finde. Schrittfreiheit ist voll o.k..
Ich denke es ist Ansichtssache: Ich fahre höchsten 10% steile Abfahrten oder Treppen hier wäre ein möglichst kleiner Rahmen gut (ich weiß allerdings nicht, ob ich mich damit mehr trauen würde...). 90% fahre ich eher gemäßigtes Terrain, hier ist ein großer bequemer Rahmen im Vorteil. Ich möchte hier keine Größendisskussion lostreten, eher
jedem sein Stereo, ob groß , klein , grün oder schwarz, Hauptsache es gefällt! 
Mit dem ganz großen 22" Hirsch vorfahren macht halt schon Spaß. und
mit einem rockigen 18 er Rahmen rumbolzen auch!


----------



## wildkater (10. Juli 2008)

Markgräfler schrieb:


> Rahmengröße 22"
> Hallo, ich bin neu hier und wollte mich zuerst bei all den netten Stereopiloten bedanken!
> Die vielen Erfahrungen haben bei der Kaufentscheidung sehr geholfen. Danke den fleißigen Schreibern.
> Jetzt Rahmengröße:Ich möchte mal eine Lanze brechen für Großrahmen-Fans.
> ...



Ich fahre mitm Stereo ca. 90% technisches anspruchvolles und 10% gemäßigt - für alles andere gibts andere Bikes, oder? 

OK vielleicht auch 70 : 30, is ansichtssache


----------



## GAT (11. Juli 2008)

Markgräfler schrieb:


> Rahmengröße 22".......


Hi,

ich oute mich mal als 22" fahrer. Das 20" war mir einfach zu klein, so hoch geht der Sattel einfach nicht ... bei 22er bin ich jetzt bei 16,5 auf der Skala an der Sattelstütze (190cm groß, Schrittmaß 97cm). Da macht sich übrigens das flache Sattelrohr am Setreo schon negativ bemerkbar, man kommt schon weit hinters Tretlager, wenn der Sattel so hoch ist.

Ansonsten einfach ein geiles Bike 

Gruß
GAT




PS: das Bild schummelt schon ein bißchen, Radl steht hinten höher s. waagrechte Lage des Oberrohrs


----------



## Mrpolo9n (11. Juli 2008)

Hi Leute, will demnächst auch zu den stolzen Besitzern eines Cube Stereo gehören.. Mir liegt ein Angebot für ein Cube Stereo Milky Green 2008 in der Ausstattungsvariante K 18 für 1850 vor... ist dies ein gutes Angebot und sollte ich zuschlagen ? Und was haltet ihr von der Ausstattungsvariante K18? Schonmal Danke & Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rauli (11. Juli 2008)

Neu? Wenn ja selbstverständlich ein super Angebot. Fahre selber ein Stereo K18 und bin bis jetzt super zufrieden, Bremsen klirren in Kurven zwar bisschen, aber das legt sich wohl mit der Zeit, Bremsleistung ist uneingeschränkt top. Markantester Unterschied gegenüber den anderen Varianten ist halt die Gabel und die schon angesprochenen Bremsen. Gabel hat eben 10mm weniger max. Federweg, was ich aber nicht allzu schlimm finde, wohl Geschmackssache.


----------



## rip74 (11. Juli 2008)

Mrpolo9n schrieb:


> Hi Leute, will demnÃ¤chst auch zu den stolzen Besitzern eines Cube Stereo gehÃ¶ren.. Mir liegt ein Angebot fÃ¼r ein Cube Stereo Milky Green 2008 in der Ausstattungsvariante K 18 fÃ¼r 1850â¬ vor... ist dies ein gutes Angebot und sollte ich zuschlagen ? Und was haltet ihr von der Ausstattungsvariante K18? Schonmal Danke & GruÃ



Ich hasse meine LaufrÃ¤der!!! (HÃ¶hen u. Seitenschlag ), die Gabel kÃ¶nnte etwas mehr Steifigkeit und evtl. auch Federweg vertragen auÃerdem nervt das Gedrehe beim Absenken, die Bremsen sind mit SwissstopbelÃ¤gen kein Kritikpunkt, ich wÃ¼rde gleich ein wenig mehr ausgeben und o.g. Ãrgernisse vermeiden!

Ansonsten  wÃ¼rd ich mein Stereo immer wieder kaufen! 

Lg Dieter

ansonsten


----------



## Andi 3001 (11. Juli 2008)

Mrpolo9n schrieb:


> Hi Leute, will demnächst auch zu den stolzen Besitzern eines Cube Stereo gehören.. Mir liegt ein Angebot für ein Cube Stereo Milky Green 2008 in der Ausstattungsvariante K 18 für 1850 vor... ist dies ein gutes Angebot und sollte ich zuschlagen ? Und was haltet ihr von der Ausstattungsvariante K18? Schonmal Danke & Gruß



Erstmal super Angebot! Falls du allerdings auch bei den Preisen vom K24 oder the one was machen könntest, würd ich dir auch eine bessere ausstattungsvariante empfehlen. Aber falls nur bei dem K18 was geht, dann nimms! Sachen wie Schaltwerk, Laufräder, etc. kann man ja im lauf der zeit noch aufwerten!


----------



## Stereofan (11. Juli 2008)

hey Leute,
habe mein stereo milky green Heute abgeholt. Ich muss sagen das ist bis jetzt das beste wo rauf ich meinen hintern gestzt habe. Geiles fahr gefühl..
Nur mit dem dänpferschutzblech:-( Ist es sehr sehr eng, der Schrauber muste da noch mal ran da es geschleift hatt. und jetzt zwar fest ist, aber wieder rutschen Kann so das es blockirt:-(

Sind Halt geile Fat Reifen drauf die meiner obtik geil  rüber Kommen.-)

Gruss


----------



## Plextor (11. Juli 2008)

Stereofan schrieb:


> hey Leute,
> habe mein stereo milky green Heute abgeholt. Ich muss sagen das ist bis jetzt das beste wo rauf ich meinen hintern gestzt habe. Geiles fahr gefühl..
> Nur mit dem dänpferschutzblech:-( Ist es sehr sehr eng, der Schrauber muste da noch mal ran da es geschleift hatt. und jetzt zwar fest ist, aber wieder rutschen Kann so das es blockirt:-(
> 
> ...



Bau den Schutz ab und hol Dir diesen Neopren Schutzmantel der ist Spitze und schaut gut aus ! 

Dämpferschutz


----------



## Rauli (11. Juli 2008)

Würde das Schutzblech sofort demontieren, sieht grässlich aus und ist relativ schlecht verarbeitet. Werde demnächst die "Fahrradschlauch mit Kabelbinder"-Methode in Anspruch nehmen, sowie hier

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=311513

im Post von Turbo_R3 beschrieben, find ich am schickesten und funktionell sollte es wohl auch taugen.

//EDIT:

Oder natürlich Plextor´s Vorschlag, ist mir auch eine Überlegung wert, danke 

Welche Breite hast du genommen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stereofan (11. Juli 2008)

hey danke Vür die vorschäge Meine reifen sind 2,35 er So wie in der beschreibung bei cube
Ist das K18 modell

grus toby


----------



## Rauli (11. Juli 2008)

Ne meinte die Breite des Dämpferschutz den Plextor genommen hat, fahre ja selber ein Stereo in K18


----------



## Plextor (11. Juli 2008)

Breite ich habe den breitesten  genommen 14 cm   paßt perfekt, das ist NEOPREN und der schmiegt sich hauteng an, da kommt kein Schmutz oder Wasser an den Dämpfer !  alles schon probiert !!! PERFEKT





Rauli schrieb:


> Würde das Schutzblech sofort demontieren, sieht grässlich aus und ist relativ schlecht verarbeitet. Werde demnächst die "Fahrradschlauch mit Kabelbinder"-Methode in Anspruch nehmen, sowie hier
> 
> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=311513
> 
> ...


----------



## frogbite (12. Juli 2008)

Hi,
habe die ganzen Schlauch- und Neoprenlösungen auch schon ausprobiert. Schlauch sieht - finde ich - ziemlich bescheiden aus. Hat auch den gleichen Nachteil wie Neopren. Wenn Dreck reinkommt (und irgendwo kommt er immer rein) wirkt das ganze, als ob der Dämpfer in Schmiergelpapier läuft. Auch mit säubern und ölen ist das ganze eher hinderlich. 

Ich habe beim original Dämpferschutz dort, wo der Kabelbinder in der Mitte verläuft, einen kleinen Ausschnitt gemacht, in dem der Kabelbinder entlangläuft. So steht er nicht mehr heraus und schleift auch nicht mehr am Reifen. Trotz Schlamm- und Waldwegen hatte ich auch noch nie Probleme, dass sich etwas zwischen dem FatAlbert und dem Schutz verfangen hätte. Optimal.

Gruß
F.B.


----------



## Spectrum (12. Juli 2008)

frogbite schrieb:


> Hat auch den gleichen Nachteil wie Neopren. Wenn Dreck reinkommt (und irgendwo kommt er immer rein) wirkt das ganze, als ob der Dämpfer in Schmiergelpapier läuft. Auch mit säubern und ölen ist das ganze eher hinderlich.



Hallo Frogbite,
da liegst Du leider falsch.. der Schlauch liegt in keinster Weise an, schmirgeln tut da nix. Zum säubern und ölen kannst du den Schlach ganz einfach hochkrempeln. Geht alles ganz einfach und schütz den Dämpfer wirkungsvoll gegen direkten Beschuß vom Reifen, mehr soll der SChlauch ja auch nicht machen... und dafür ist er sehr preiswert und schön dezent, nicht wie das Plastikdingens was es dazu gab 
VG Alex


----------



## Andi 3001 (13. Juli 2008)

Wiedermal ein Bild von meinem grünen Hobel


----------



## jan84 (13. Juli 2008)

frogbite schrieb:


> Hi,
> habe die ganzen Schlauch- und Neoprenlösungen auch schon ausprobiert. Schlauch sieht - finde ich - ziemlich bescheiden aus. [...]
> 
> Gruß
> F.B.



Hi "F.B.",

meiner Erfahrungen mit der Schlauchlösung ist dass er zum einen optisch garnicht auffällt, im Gegensatz zu dem (meiner Meinung nach sauhässlichen) Schutzblech. Schmirgeln tut da nichts da der Schlauch eigentlich nie Kontakt zu der Gleichfläche des Dämpfer hat. Reinigung des Dämpferkolbens ist eigentlich nie nötig da er fast immer sauber ist. Will man doch reinigen klappt man den Schlauch weg und wischt drüber, dauert kein bisschen länger als bei "blankem" Dämpfer mit Schutzblech. 

grüße
jan


----------



## frogbite (13. Juli 2008)

Hi,
aah, ich liebe Geschmacksdiskussionen. Hej, aber was ich eigentlich rüberbringen wollte, war: Mit wenig Aufwand lässt sich auch das original Schutzblech erhalten, ohne dass man sich um schleifende Reifen Sorgen machen muss.

"F.B."


----------



## Soldi (13. Juli 2008)

frogbite schrieb:


> Hi,
> aah, ich liebe Geschmacksdiskussionen. Hej, aber was ich eigentlich rüberbringen wollte, war: Mit wenig Aufwand lässt sich auch das original Schutzblech erhalten, ohne dass man sich um schleifende Reifen Sorgen machen muss.
> 
> "F.B."


Das finde ich jetzt spannend, dass sich Stereo-Fahrer jetzt schon seit Jahren Gedanken machen müssen was sie aus Ihrem Schutzblech machen, dass serienmäßig nicht passt. 
*Normalerweise gehört hier rebelliert!*
Stellt Euch vor, Ihr kauft nen VW wo ab Werk die Reifen am Innenkotflügel streifen...


----------



## ibinsnur (13. Juli 2008)

ich habe keine ahnung was da beim cube genau streift, aber wenn am vw zu dicke reifen drauf sind, dann schleifts auch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jan84 (13. Juli 2008)

frogbite schrieb:


> Hi,
> aah, ich liebe Geschmacksdiskussionen. Hej, aber was ich eigentlich rüberbringen wollte, war: Mit wenig Aufwand lässt sich auch das original Schutzblech erhalten, ohne dass man sich um schleifende Reifen Sorgen machen muss.
> 
> "F.B."



Bei meinem Kommentar sollte nicht der optische, geschmackliche, Punkt im Vordergrund stehen (das ist halt geschmackssache ), sondern ich wollte eigentlich nur nochmal sagen dass man das Schmiergelproblem bei der Schlauchlösung eben nicht hat. 

grüße
jan


----------



## tutterchen (13. Juli 2008)

Soldi schrieb:


> Stellt Euch vor, Ihr kauft nen VW wo ab Werk die Reifen am Innenkotflügel streifen...



na da sorgen doch die einschlägigen käufer eh selber für, da muß sich vw nicht kümmern


----------



## Soldi (13. Juli 2008)

ibinsnur schrieb:


> ich habe keine ahnung was da beim cube genau streift, aber wenn am vw zu dicke reifen drauf sind, dann schleifts auch


Der kleine Unterschied, bei Cube schleift die Serienbereifung (zumindest bei mir)!!!


----------



## fatz (13. Juli 2008)

jan84 schrieb:


> ...ich wollte eigentlich nur nochmal sagen dass man das Schmiergelproblem bei der Schlauchlösung eben nicht hat.


womit du, wie man auf diesem foto leicht sehen kann, recht hast.....





und schleifen tut da auch nix....


----------



## schymmi (13. Juli 2008)

hallo, wenn ihr aber von diesem seriemÃ¤Ãigen falsch konstruierten "schutzblechlein" den mittleren steg weg kneift dann passt der fette albert auch ohne schleifen.
aber wie schon sooft hier gesagt; normalerweise mÃ¼sste CUBE allen STEREO-Fahrern einen ausgeben bzw. wie bei den autobauern auch Ã¼blich, nachbessern!!
ich denke bei den preisen wÃ¤re es nur fair, zumal es sich ja nur um einen niedrigpreisartikel handelt.
deswegen vorschlag an cube: das geld von einem oder mehreren stereos (ca 2200 â¬!!) sparen und das plastikteil kostenlos tauschen. gegen abgabe des alten von mir aus.

sowas nennt man KUNDENDIENST!!! oder besser wÃ¤re vielleicht DIENST AM KUNDEN!​
mfg schymmi


----------



## Soldi (13. Juli 2008)

schymmi schrieb:


> oder besser wäre vielleicht DIENST AM KUNDEN!​
> mfg schymmi


Ich hab mich mal bei Cube bezüglich des Problems gemeldet, das war denen nicht mal ne Antwort wert! Soviel zum Thema Kundendienst!!! Vielleicht liest ja noch jemand von Cube mit. Mich wundert, dass solche Details nicht bei Biketests auftauchen?!?


----------



## schymmi (14. Juli 2008)

ja wie jetzt? 
liest denn keiner hier mit von CUBE?? Ich dachte diese Threads werden von Mitarbeitern betreut???
Cube Support Forum für Cube - wird betreut von Cube Mitarbeiter Sebastian Foerth und Kollegen


hmmm komisch. 

oder habe ich was falsch gelesen? 

aber stimmt den kundendienst schreiben die da wirklich nicht groß. habe mal versucht promomaterial bzw aufkleber zu bekommen, unter anderem fürs fitnesstudio, spinningraum, Nix. "haben wir leidernicht, nur über den Händler." Aber von SCOTT gabs einen karton voll!!!! und von anderen übrigens auch.​
schymmi


----------



## Giant XTC (14. Juli 2008)

Bei meinem Anfang 2007er Stereo war noch eine erste Version des Schutzbleches verbaut. Dieses hatte noch nicht die Aussparung für den Umwerfer mit dem Ergebnis das ein verklemmter Stein das Schutzblech runtergedrückt hat und es fast den Umwerfer zelegt hätte.

Hier hat CUBE offensichtlich nachgebessert, die neuen Schutzbleche haben hier nämlich eine Aussparung.

Warum wurde dann aber nicht auch gleich das Problem des geringen Abstands behohen?

Wir ärgern uns hier wegen eines 99 Cents Teils an einem 2.500 EUR Bike. Muss das sein 

Inzwischen habe ich aber auch den mittleren Haltesteg vom Schutzblech  abgezwackt und seitdem passt es...


----------



## schymmi (14. Juli 2008)

Sag ich doch. 
Mein Reden, aber vieleicht können die kollegen von CUBE ja doch lesen und wir können noch mit Wundern rechnen!
zumindest eine vernünftige erklärung wäre nicht schlecht. 
aber ich verstehe nicht das magazine wie die BIKE oder das Mountainbike-Magazin sowas nicht erwähnen. 
Vielleicht wäre das mal eine anlaufstelle. schon mal jemand probiert??

aber ich denke wohl eher nicht.​


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jan84 (14. Juli 2008)

Das Stereo macht sich optisch noch besser wenn kein Cube draufsteht. 





Man verzeihe die unpassende Bereifung, sind die Reifen fürn Marathon . 

grüße
jan


----------



## Giant XTC (14. Juli 2008)

Sieht gut aus, wie hast Du denn die Beschriftung abbekommen?

BTW: Die Gabel hätte ich auch gerne...


----------



## jan84 (14. Juli 2008)

Nachdem ich durch diesen Thread auf die Idee gekommen bin... Schwarzes Isolierband hat ne Struktur die der des Eloxals SEHR nahe kommt. Dass abgeklebt ist sieht man nur direkt inner Sonne bei sauberem (kommt eh kaum vor) Fahrrad.

BTW: Die Gabel lohnt sich . 

grüße


----------



## fatz (14. Juli 2008)

jan84 schrieb:


> Die Gabel lohnt sich .


was ist das fuer eine?


----------



## jan84 (14. Juli 2008)

Magura Laurin FCR. 130mm, Praxis/Mittelgebirgstaugliche Federwegsverstellung, leicht. 

grüße
jan


----------



## Albert (14. Juli 2008)

Hallo,
welche Rahmenhöhe empfehlt ihr denn bei 1,86 m und einer Schrittlänge von 88 cm. Mein Händler sagt, ich brauch 20", 18" wären mir zu klein. Jetzt würd ich aber vielleicht ein gebrauchtes 18" bekommen.
Meint ihr auch, daßmir das zu klein ist?

Gruß

Albert


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Andi 3001 (14. Juli 2008)

Albert schrieb:


> Hallo,
> welche Rahmenhöhe empfehlt ihr denn bei 1,86 m und einer Schrittlänge von 88 cm. Mein Händler sagt, ich brauch 20", 18" wären mir zu klein. Jetzt würd ich aber vielleicht ein gebrauchtes 18" bekommen.
> Meint ihr auch, daßmir das zu klein ist?
> 
> ...



Ich würde auch einmal auf 20'' tippen. Ich bin 179cm groß und fahre 18''.


----------



## schymmi (14. Juli 2008)

Hai. 
ich fahre bei fast gleicher größe ;1,90m und 87cm Schrittmaß ;auch einen 20er. der passt ganz gut.dabei ist auch das verhälniss sattel zu lenker noch okay. sind auch fotos von meinem im forum.​schymmi


----------



## Rauli (14. Juli 2008)

Fahre bei 1,85 und 89cm Schrittlänge auch nen 20" und würde dir auch definitiv zu Einem raten.


----------



## wildkater (15. Juli 2008)

1,85cm / 89cm SL --> 18"


----------



## jan84 (15. Juli 2008)

1,86 - 91er oder 92er Schritt, 18". Weiter Sattelauszug, funktioniert aber einwandfrei. Super wendig und auch keine Probleme beim (extrem) steilen Klettern. 
Macht auch bei Touren von 8-10 Stunden Fahrzeit keine Probleme.

grüße
jan


----------



## Giant XTC (15. Juli 2008)

jan84 schrieb:


> 1,86 - 91er oder 92er Schritt, 18". Weiter Sattelauszug, funktioniert aber einwandfrei. Super wendig und auch keine Probleme beim (extrem) steilen Klettern.
> Macht auch bei Touren von 8-10 Stunden Fahrzeit keine Probleme.
> 
> grüße
> jan



dito!


----------



## schymmi (15. Juli 2008)

sorry aber manche dinge verstehe ich wohl nicht. warum nimmt ein rad so klein, daß man die sattelstüze fast ganz rauszieht?
das würde mich als bikeopa echt mal interessieren. vieleicht gibt es ja mal ne richtige logische erklärung mit so einer überhöhung zu fahren?
und bitte jetzt mal keine doofen sprüche. 
achso downhill und auch uphill komme ich mit meinem 20er auch bestens. und wendig ist es auch. bin mal echt neugierig. 

kenne so eine einstellung eigentlich nur von holländern.

p.s: Sattelstütze steht auf 6!!​


----------



## Giant XTC (15. Juli 2008)

1,86 - 91er oder 92er Schritt, 18" --> Ich bin ähnlich groß und habe den Sattel auf Stufe 8.

Die Überhöhung finde ich nicht übertrieben und meine Beinposition passt auch.


----------



## schymmi (15. Juli 2008)

ja okay. 8 ist ja in ordnung. 
hätte ich wohl beim 18er auch. aber das ist ja auch kein "weiter auszug". 
ich hatte mit schlimmeren gerechnet bzw habe hier auch schon von 13 oder so gelesen!​


----------



## jan84 (15. Juli 2008)

Hi Schymmi, 

für mich war das Hauptargument für das 18er die Schrittfreiheit und dass ich mich beim draufsetzen viel wohler darauf gefühlt habe als auf dem 20er... 
Was die Optik des weiten Sattelauszuges (16 auf der 480er Stütze) angeht ist mir das herzlich egal. Die Überhöhung mag ich einfach wegen der etwas flacheren Sitzhaltung, fahre das Stereo halt auch bei Marathons.
Technisch gibt es durch den weiten Auszug keine Probleme, ist ja noch mehr als genug resteinstecktiefe vorhanden. 
Ansonsten ist der Rahmen "nach oben hin" nur die Verbindung zwischen dem Tretlager, dem Sattel und dem Lenker.
Ansonsten, der Radstand unterscheidet sich um nen guten cm, ob man das bei der Wendigkeit praktisch wirklich merkt will ich nicht mit Sicherheit behaupten.

Die logischste Erklärung ist für mich (egal ob Rahmengröße oder sonstige Konfigurationen am Rad) einfach dass die Sache so wie ich sie habe für mich optimal funktioniert und dadurch keine Nachteile entstehen.

Auf dem Bild sieht die Überhöhung pervers aus 







grüße
jan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## daschwob (15. Juli 2008)

@Geländeradsportfreund,
was hast´n Du da für nen Flaschenhalter dran?
Der gefällt mir ;-)

@Geländeradsportfreund und Schimmy,
ich bin verwirrt, ihr schreibt, dass ihr Euren Sattel
auf "6" bzw. "8" habt.
Also wenn ich z.B. durch die Stadt fahre, hab´
ich das Ding auf 16, wobei 17 maximal ist (20"Rahmen, 1,90m, 
89cm Schrittlänge).
Für Bergrunter versenk ich den Sattel auf "1".
Ist vielleicht meine Skalierung "anders herum" drauf (ne 08er P6)??

@jan, ich bin der gleichen Meinung,
dass der 1cm längere Radstand auf die Wendigkeit
wahrscheinlich nicht viel Einluss hat. Der
Hauptunterschied liegt doch in der Überstandshöhe (zwei Zoll mehr halt).

Was ich damit sagen/fragen will ist, dass die qualitative Größe "Wendigkeit"
in diesem Fall (18er oder 20er) nicht unbedingt das entscheidende Kaufkriterium
darstellt?!

gruß, daniel


----------



## daschwob (15. Juli 2008)

achja und wegen der Schutzblechdiskussion,

ich hab mir aus nem alten Steckschutzblech 
selber so ´n Ding gebastelt.


----------



## Giant XTC (15. Juli 2008)

Also der Flaschenhalter ist von Specialized, die haben inzwischen auch schon noch schickere Modelle 

Wenn bei meiner P6 (Baujahr 2006 / 2007) die 1 zu sehen wäre, wäre sie ganz eingezogen. Die 8 ist irgendwo in der Mitte.


----------



## Stereofan (15. Juli 2008)

Hey Leute war gerade am biken bei dem Wetter geil.....

jetzt hab ich hinten nen Platten und der schrauber gegen über hat keine zeit es zu machen Sch.....e:-(((

jetzt muss ich zuhause bleiben:-(


Grus ..


----------



## schymmi (15. Juli 2008)

also andersrum kann eigentlich nicht sein. 
aber wenn ich sitze stimmt meine einstellung mit der zb auf meinem rennrad überein. 
aber ich weis ja nicht wie ihr eure knie belastet! wenn ich mit dem fuß auf der unteren pedale stehe, also mit der hacke, dann ist mein knie noch leicht gebeugt. 
ich werde die mal aus spaß auf 13 oder mehr ausziehen.
das geht doch nie. irgendwas stimmt doch da nicht.

aber wir werden uns bestimmt noch einig werden.​


----------



## rip74 (15. Juli 2008)

Stereofan schrieb:


> Hey Leute war gerade am biken bei dem Wetter geil.....
> 
> jetzt hab ich hinten nen Platten und der schrauber gegen über hat keine zeit es zu machen Sch.....e:-(((
> 
> ...




Wie wärs mit selbermachen???  3 min Arbeit und los gehts!!


----------



## fatz (15. Juli 2008)

rip74 schrieb:


> Wie wärs mit selbermachen???  3 min Arbeit und los gehts!!



viel zu kompliziert und dann keine zeit den thread hier zuzumuellen


----------



## Giant XTC (15. Juli 2008)

Ich muss auch noch zur Werkstatt: Meine Kette ist rausgesprungen!!!

Hier mal ein Bild der P6 Skalierung:





Oben steht die 1, ich fahre auf 8 und bei 14 bräuchte ich eine Leiter zum Aufsteigen.


----------



## Andi 3001 (15. Juli 2008)

Stereofan schrieb:


> Hey Leute war gerade am biken bei dem Wetter geil.....
> 
> jetzt hab ich hinten nen Platten und der schrauber gegen über hat keine zeit es zu machen Sch.....e:-(((
> 
> ...


Also wer Radsport als Hobby betreibt sollte ja wohl nen neuen schlauch reinbekommen, oder den alten zumindest mal flicken können?!...Leute gibts...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schymmi (15. Juli 2008)

Giant XTC schrieb:


> Ich muss auch noch zur Werkstatt: Meine Kette ist rausgesprungen!!!
> 
> Hier mal ein Bild der P6 Skalierung:
> 
> ...



ja eben. dem stimme ich auch zu. 
deswegen wundern mich ja auch die einstellungen jenseits der 10 oder gar 12. aber mit 8 könnte ich noch leben. und ich komme halt mit 6 auf meinem 20er super klar. 

Ps: zur werkstatt muss ich auch noch. vielelicht können die mein rad mal reinigen. 
schymmi


----------



## Giant XTC (15. Juli 2008)

Irgendwas passt bei mir nicht.

18er Rahmen, Stütze auf 8, Schrittlänge 90 - 92

--> Wo ist der Rest meiner Beine?

Wenn ich mit der Ferse auf dem Pedal stehe ist mein Bein nämlich auch nur leicht gebeugt. Ich gehe heute abend nachmessen. Vielleicht habe ich ja doch einen 20er Rahmen...


----------



## schymmi (15. Juli 2008)

Hm möglich ist alles 
und so lange "Modellbeine" habe ich leider nicht. Aber das mit der Ferse und dem Knie ist bei mir so. Anders würde ich auch garnicht fahren.
schymmi​


----------



## Stereofan (15. Juli 2008)

Habt ja recht mit dem selbermachen.


----------



## jan84 (15. Juli 2008)

Giant XTC schrieb:


> Ich muss auch noch zur Werkstatt: Meine Kette ist rausgesprungen!!!
> 
> Hier mal ein Bild der P6 Skalierung:
> 
> ...



Skalierung sieht bei mir "genauso" aus, nur dass der unterste Wert eben eine 17 ist. Knie ist bei aufgesetzter Ferse auch noch minimal gebeugt. 

grüße
jan


----------



## schymmi (15. Juli 2008)

Also langsam wundert mich bei den Würfeln schon fast nix mehr. Sollten denn die Geometrien unterschiedlich sein?? ich meine andere Maße haben? je nach baujahr?

ich meine wenn die nicht einmal ein passendes schutzblech zu ihren eigenen serienreifen hinbekommen, würde mich langsam echt nix mehr wundern.​


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rip74 (15. Juli 2008)

Wo wir schon mal bei Würfeln und deren Geometrien sind, hätt ich da mal eine blöde Frage:
Wenn man den "active link" des stereos gegen den eines fritzz tauschen würde, käme dann mehr Federweg raus oder lieg ich da falsch? 
Was sagen unsere thread-techniker, weil von Sebastian erFöhrt man ja nichts!


----------



## frogbite (15. Juli 2008)

Ausser Weihnachtsgrüssen bekommst hier von Cube auch nichts zu hören.

F.B.


----------



## rip74 (15. Juli 2008)

frogbite schrieb:


> Ausser Weihnachtsgrüssen bekommst hier von Cube auch nichts zu hören.
> 
> F.B.



NICH MAL DIE HAB ICH HEUER BEKOMMEN !!!


----------



## flyingstereo (15. Juli 2008)

rip74 schrieb:


> Wo wir schon mal bei Würfeln und deren Geometrien sind, hätt ich da mal eine blöde Frage:
> Wenn man den "active link" des stereos gegen den eines fritzz tauschen würde, käme dann mehr Federweg raus oder lieg ich da falsch?
> Was sagen unsere thread-techniker, weil von Sebastian erFöhrt man ja nichts!



Für mehr Federweg bräuchtest du auch nen anderen Dämpfer. Der im Stereo ist 1cm kürzer als im Fritzz.

greetz


----------



## rip74 (15. Juli 2008)

Da ist mir wohl ein kleines Detailchen entgangen! - und rein theoretisch gings dann? Oder?


----------



## flyingstereo (15. Juli 2008)

Das weiß ich auch nicht...
Kann aber morgen ma messen. Hab ja beides da stehen 

greetz


----------



## rip74 (15. Juli 2008)

wennste sonst nix zu tun hast wär das mal interessant, aber dann für 2-3cm federweg zum umrüsten trotzdem etwas teuer! hmmm... 
vielleicht aber auch nicht ....

gruß


----------



## Kleiner Alois (16. Juli 2008)

Servus Stereo Fans,

kann mich seit letzten Freitag auch glÃ¼cklich schÃ¤tzen ein Stereo The One 16" â bin halt nicht so groÃ  - in den HÃ¤nden zu haben.

Was ich leider feststellen musste ist, dass meine Hinterradbremse gewaltig am schleifen ist. Der Abstand der BelÃ¤ge ist auf beiden Seiten gleich und fÃ¼r meine Begriffe ausreichend groÃ zur Scheibe â Vorne sieht es genauso aus.
Bei normaler Fahrt gerade aus ist alles OK.Wenn ich allerdings schnelle und kurze Lenkbewegungen mache, schleift die Scheibe an den Belegen â und das nicht zu wenig  Teilweise schon wenn ich etwas fester in die Pedale trete. Ist das wirklich normal? Kann es daran liegen, dass evtl. die Speichen nicht stramm genug sind? Kann der Hinterbau einen Fehler haben? Oder??? 

Bin leider etwas ratlos. Habe den ganzen Thread mal durchstÃ¶bert, aber auf eine richtige LÃ¶sung bin ich nicht gekommen.


GruÃ

Peter


----------



## fatz (16. Juli 2008)

Giant XTC schrieb:


> Irgendwas passt bei mir nicht.
> 
> 18er Rahmen, Stütze auf 8, Schrittlänge 90 - 92


riecht mir nach nem 20er rahmen. ich hab die stuetze auf 6 bei 89 schrittlaenge und einem 20er rahmen.
allerdings war die skala zwischen meiner alten und meiner neuen stuetze gut 1cm 
verschoben. das koennte eure differenzen auch erklaeren. im zweifel hilft da nur mal
messen.


----------



## hoerman2201 (16. Juli 2008)

fahre die p6 am fritzz auf 15 , am sting auf 17 . und nun ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fatz (16. Juli 2008)

Kleiner Alois schrieb:


> Was ich leider feststellen musste ist, dass meine Hinterradbremse gewaltig am schleifen ist. Der Abstand der Belege ist auf beiden Seiten gleich und für meine Begriffe ausreichend groß zur Scheibe  Vorne sieht es genauso aus.


[klugscheissmodus an] also erstmal heisst es Beläge [klugscheissmodus aus]
probier mal den schnellspanner gescheit zuknallen und check mal ob irgendwo an der 
nabe spiel ist.
an den speichen liegt es jedenfalls nicht, da die bremsscheibe an der nabe haengt.


----------



## pseudosportler (16. Juli 2008)

Noch mal zur "Sattelstützenauszuglänge", geiles Wort, habe auch ein Stereo und zwar in 16", bin 170 cm groß mit einer ca. 77-78 cm Schrittlänge.
Fahre die Stütze bei 16,5 Markierung also kurz vor max, komme damit bestens klar, bin die Sattelüberhöhung aber auch von meinem Racehardtail gewöhnt. 
Ich bin am Samstag den Ruhrpottcross von Duisburg nach Dortmund gefahren ca. 136km über 3000hm und knappe 9 Stunden Fahrzeit, dank SLR TT hat noch nicht einmal der Allerwerteste sich beschwert .
Also kann die Sitzposition nicht so verkehrt sein, bei einem 18" hätte ich Angst um meine Genitalien, selbst beim 16" ist nicht wirklich viel Platz.
Finde bei solchen Bikes kleine Rahmen auch wesentlich angenehmer beim Spielen, fahre mein Stinky in 15" und selbst damit bin ich im Mai Touren in den Vogesen gefahren, bis 50km 1500hm waren kein Problem, habe mir vorher nur ne 400cm Sattelstütze besorgt, die wiederum für den Bikepark nicht weit genug runter geht, also noch einen 2 Sattel besorgt und fun everywhere .

MfG pseudosportler


----------



## schymmi (16. Juli 2008)

es ist aber auch immer wieder schön, zu welchen diskussionen eine kleine frage bzw aussage führen kann.
aber "sattelstützenauszugslänge" ist schon ein geiles wort. 
@pseudosportler:aber in der sprache unseres arbeitgebers klingts noch besser:
*"seatpostpulloutdistance"*!! 
das kann doch was, oder?​


----------



## pseudosportler (16. Juli 2008)

schymmi schrieb:


> es ist aber auch immer wieder schön, zu welchen diskussionen eine kleine frage bzw aussage führen kann.
> aber "sattelstützenauszugslänge" ist schon ein geiles wort.
> @pseudosportler:aber in der sprache unseres arbeitgebers klingts noch besser:
> *"seatpostpulloutdistance"*!!
> das kann doch was, oder?​



Ja ne is klar, das Verstehe ich mal wieder garnicht, genau wie bei den netten Rundschreiben von unseren Cheffs, habe ja schon genug Probleme mit der Muttersprache .

MfG pseudosportler


----------



## schymmi (16. Juli 2008)

@pseudosportler: deswegen habe ich mir den namen ja auch ausgedacht. so eine art gebenchmarkter blackbelt im qc cockpit.


----------



## pseudosportler (16. Juli 2008)

schymmi schrieb:


> @pseudosportler: deswegen habe ich mir den namen ja auch ausgedacht. so eine art gebenchmarkter blackbelt im qc cockpit.



Willst du noch Karriere machen, die gequirlte Kacke von den Cheffdeppen beherschst du ja schon ganz gut.
Giebt doch so ne nette Truppe die sich wieder Gedanken um alles machen, neues effektiveres Schichtmodel usw. kanst dich ja mal dort bewerben .

MfG pseudosportler


----------



## schymmi (16. Juli 2008)

@ pseudosportler: schluss jetzt. für wie doof hälst du mich eigentlich?

ne meine karriere ist eh schon am ende. 
musst du nicht arbeiten? Hä?​


----------



## pseudosportler (16. Juli 2008)

schymmi schrieb:


> @ pseudosportler: schluss jetzt. für wie doof hälst du mich eigentlich?
> 
> ne meine karriere ist eh schon am ende.
> musst du nicht arbeiten? Hä?​



Doch in ca. 2,5 Std.


----------



## Andi 3001 (16. Juli 2008)

Kleiner Alois schrieb:


> Servus Stereo Fans,
> 
> kann mich seit letzten Freitag auch glücklich schätzen ein Stereo The One 16"  bin halt nicht so groß  - in den Händen zu haben.
> 
> ...


Genaues kann ich dir auch nicht sagen, außer das ich so das Gefühl hab, dass das bei Formula teilweise Gang und Gebe ist! Egal ob meine K24 oder die K18 eines Freundes, alle schleifen extrem, gerade in Kurven!
Auzf der anderen Seite stört es mich nicht wirklich wenn sie in Kurven schleift. Das ignoriere ich ganz einfach =)
Aber schlechte Folgen mit Hinterbau usw. dürfte es nicht haben. Ich fahre nun die K24 seit 2000km in kurzem Zeitraum mit schleifen, und es ist noch nichts passiert. Also wenns nur bisschen rumschleift brauchst du dir keine Sorgen machen. Zumindest nicht um Hinterbau, etc.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schymmi (16. Juli 2008)

So jetzt habe ich mal ganz einfach  mal mit dem gliedermasstab(zollstock)gemessen. also wenn mein stereo gerade steht messe ich 1,05 m bis zur klemme des sattels und dem nummer 6 auf der skala an meiner p6.​
schymmi


----------



## flyingstereo (16. Juli 2008)

rip74 schrieb:


> wennste sonst nix zu tun hast wär das mal interessant, aber dann für 2-3cm federweg zum umrüsten trotzdem etwas teuer! hmmm...
> vielleicht aber auch nicht ....
> 
> gruß



So gerade ma fix durchgemessen: Am Fritzz sind die Schenkel des Umlenkhebels etwas länger als am Stereo. Leider ist die Aufnahme am Rahmen beim Stereo ca 5mm schmöler als am Fritzz. Das heißt das die Dinger eine unterschiedliche Krümmung haben werden und damit nicht montierbar sind.
Mein Stereo ist allerdings 06er Bj und das Fritzz 07. Ob es daran liegt kann ich leider nicht sagen...

greetz


----------



## rip74 (16. Juli 2008)

Wär ja zu einfach gewesen!

Aber herzlichen Dank jetzt kann ich wieder ein wenig besser schlafen! 

Lg D.


----------



## Kleiner Alois (18. Juli 2008)

Moin moin,

muss noch einmal die Bremse ins Spiel bringen.




> [klugscheissmodus an] also erstmal heisst es Beläge [klugscheissmodus aus]
> probier mal den schnellspanner gescheit zuknallen und check mal ob irgendwo an der
> nabe spiel ist.
> an den speichen liegt es jedenfalls nicht, da die bremsscheibe an der nabe haengt.


 
[Dankemodus AN] fehler sind dazu da um gemacht zu werden [Dankemodus AUS]

Schnellspanner ist richtig fest und an der nabe ist auch kein spiel. Kann ich mich vielleicht so verhören, dass das Schleifen auch von vorne kommen kann. Prüfung klar schon wie hinten gemacht  Man kann ja doch öfter mal lesen, dass es so was wie ein "Klingeln" bei den Bremsen gibt. Habe aber keine Vorstellung wie sich das anhören würde. Ist ja auch meine erste Scheibenbremse. Meine Magura HS33 liefert ja noch immer beste Ergebnisse an meinem Stevens Hardtail 

Bin jetzt echt ratlos!? 

Gruß

Peter


----------



## fatz (18. Juli 2008)

Kleiner Alois schrieb:


> Man kann ja doch öfter mal lesen, dass es so was wie ein "Klingeln" bei den Bremsen gibt. Habe aber keine Vorstellung wie sich das anhören würde.


so eine art zing  zing  zing, wenn du in die kurve gehst oder mit stollenreifen ein 
bloedes tempo auf teer faehrst.


> Ist ja auch meine erste Scheibenbremse.


check erst mal welche bremse (vorn/hinten) das ist. rad aufhaengen und hoeren. dann 
peil mal durch  die bremssaettel, ob du auf beiden seiten der scheibe den gleichen spalt 
an allen stellen der bremsscheibe hast (lampe dahinterhalten hilft). 
wenn die scheibe einen schlag hat mit beiden daumen drueckend und den restlichen fingern
gegenhaltend ausrichten. achtung fett! auf saubere pfoten achten.
wenn der spalt konstant ungleich ist, bremssattel justieren (bremse ziehen, sattelschrauben
lockern und mit immer noch gezogener bremse in halben umdrehungen wechselseitig anziehen). 
wenn dann immer noch nein, eine der bremssattelschrauben lockern, sattel so hindruecken 
dass es fast passt, dann schraube leicht anziehen und den ganzen spass mit der anderen 
schraube wiederholen.
die bremse einfahren hilft auch, da anfangs der spalt an den belaegen noch etwas eng ist.

das wird schon, hab 3 monate gebraucht, bis ich meine juicy wirklich im griff hatte.
wenn du nicht der totaltrottel bist, kriegst du das schon hin. ist nur etwas fingerspitzengefuehl
noetig.
ps. wenn du keinen speziellen zeichensatz verwendest ist das zitieren deutlich leichter....
pps. man muss nicht alle fehler selber machen ;-)


----------



## Kleiner Alois (19. Juli 2008)

War heute zur ersten Inspektion bei meinem Händler. Und was soll ich sagen - an der Hinterradschwinge waren etwa die Hälfte der Schrauben lose. Und das obwohl sie bei Auslieferung alle geprüft hatten - stand dabei direkt daneben. Ist ja eine super Qualität bei Cube 
Das Schleifen der Bremse ist jetzt auch fast weg  - also im völlig normalen Rahmen.


Gruß

Peter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Baste_M (20. Juli 2008)

War bei meinem AMS 125 auch so. Nach 300km machte der Hinterbau komische Knarz-Geräusche. Waren auch sehr viele Schrauben erschreckend lose. Beim AMS 125 von einem Bekannten von mir war es das gleiche.
Das spricht nicht für Qualität!
Seitdem werd ich die Verschraubung regelmäßig kontrollieren.


----------



## Stefan3500 (20. Juli 2008)

sorry aber das ist Gewäsch. Ist doch klar das man die Schraúben am Hnterbau ab und an kontrolliert, da Sie sich durch Vibrationen lösen können. Da ist bei JEDEM bike so (auch bei denen wo der Rahmen mehr als ein komplettes Cube kostet)

Auffällig am CUBE Form finde ich eine extreme Vollkasko Mentalität bei vielen Usern. Schraube locker-> zack zm Händler-> Garantie+Schadenersatz+ aufblasbarer Montageständer einfordern. Nimm halt einfach einen Inbus und ein bissle Loctite und machs fest 

Just my 2 cents

Gruß
Stefan


----------



## Freaky-D (20. Juli 2008)

Moinsn zusammen!
Mal sone Frage die mir schon seit längerem durch den Kopf schwirrt. Besitzt das Stereo nen normalen 1 1/8" Steuersatz oder einen in 1.5"??

Greetzz Freaky


----------



## Muehi (20. Juli 2008)

Moin,

Steuerrohr ist ab Modelljahr 2007 1,5", 2006 waren es afaik noch 1 1/8". 

Der verbaute Steuersatz reduziert dementsprechend von 1,5" auf 1 1/8", damit man auch "normale" Gabeln verbauen kann.


----------



## schymmi (20. Juli 2008)

@stefan3500: bin vollkommen deiner meinung. aber damit steht man hier ziemlich alleine da. hatte mich mal ähnlich in einem thread über lackschäden geäussert. mein gott - die wollten mich schon steinigen.
Ausser dem könnte man dann ja dieses forum schliessen. also immer schön weiter basteln und schrauben.

aber es gibt hier ja auch cube fahrer die ihr bike zum reifenwechseln zum händler bringen. 
also was soll einen da noch wundern?
​


----------



## jan84 (20. Juli 2008)

Wer tausende von Euro in die Bike - Anschaffung investiert und nicht schrauben kann sollte sich halt von Anfang an auch darauf einstellen regelmäßig viel Geld beim Händler zu lassen. 
Ich glaube die laufenden Kosten wenn man viel/richtig fährt werden einfach unterschätzt. 

grüße
jan


----------



## schymmi (20. Juli 2008)

ja klar. aber hier schrauben genug leute an stellen rum wo sie die finger von lassen sollten. aber an den einfachen sachen lassen sie ihre händler dann ran. ich sage nur reifenwechsel und schaltwerk einstellen.
dann darf man sich hinterher auch nicht wundern wenn schrauben brechen und lager ausgeschlagen sind. 
wieviele hobbyschrauber haben schon einen drehmomentschlüssel für 100 euro oder mehr? und wissen diesen auch noch zu benutzen?
aber egal, so hat man hier weinigstens was zu lesen und zum amüsieren. weiter so.​


----------



## jan84 (20. Juli 2008)

richtig


----------



## Kleiner Alois (20. Juli 2008)

Ich verstehe das Gebabbel nicht. Ihr solltet zwei Dinge Unterscheiden. Zum Einen eine kostenfreie Inspektion nach ein paar hundert Kilometern und zum Anderen das Schrauben danach.

Es kann nicht angehen, dass nach ca. 200km schon die Schrauben an der Schwinge lose sind. Da ist ganz klar kein Sicherungslack drauf - sonst wären bei den kleine und wenigen Bewegungen die Schrauben noch fest.

Spricht einfach für eine schlechte Qualitätskontrolle bei Cube!

Und recht habt ihr, wer nicht schrauben kann sollte es lassen 

Zum Glück habe ich noch meine Modellhubschrauber. Da bleiben die Schrauben mit meinem Lack zum Glück fest. Müsste mir ja sonst jede Wochen einen neuen Hubi bauen 


Gruß

Peter


----------



## wurzelhoppser (20. Juli 2008)

Alois sehe ich auch so,hatte bei mir auch diese Probleme das sich die Schrauben lösten.Das hat nichts mit selber Schrauben zu tun.Eine Imbus schraube kann wohl jeder nachziehen.Das ist eigendlich aufgabe Endkontrolle Cube. Cube muß wohl einen sch.. Schraubensicherungslack haben.Bei mir waren sie auch nach 600km los,jetzt mit neuem Sicherungslack alles tacko.Gruss


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fatz (20. Juli 2008)

das thema mit den lockeren schrauben ist schon 2 jahre alt (siehe ensprechende postings von mir). nicht
dass ich das gut finde, aber lasst das rumweinen, schmiert loctite 243 drauf und gut is.....
cube rafft's halt immer noch nicht, so schade das ist.


----------



## Soldi (21. Juli 2008)

fatz schrieb:


> cube rafft's halt immer noch nicht, so schade das ist.


Dann ist es ja um so wichtiger, dass die Leuts meckern, sonst ändert sich ja nie was!
Ist ja sonst (bis auf die andere Dauermacke) ein geniales Bike .
Und wenn ich so bei der Autoindustrie schaue, die Marken die ihre Macken über Jahre hinweg nicht in den Griff bekommen werden halt nicht mehr so oft gekauft!


----------



## schymmi (21. Juli 2008)

na klar sollte man meckern. wir könnnen uns hier die finger wund schreiben usw. interessiert die bei cube doch eh nicht. liest denn einer diese threads? 
wenn die es mit dem "schutzblech" nicht hinbekommen. dann bekommen die es mit loctite auch nicht hin. bei jedem automobilhersteller wären schon die autozeitungen auf die barrikaden gegangen.hier ist es aber das gegenteil es gibt nur lob und sehr gute testergebnisse. wo bleibt die konstruktive kritik?

und ausserdem trotz meckerns kaufen doch genug biker die bikes. also wenn ich cube wäre - warum sollte ich was ändern? ich bekomme doch mein geld und meine sehr guten testergebnisse( mountainbike - bike usw).sorry kllingt blöd ich weis - ist aber doch so.​


----------



## HomerJ (22. Juli 2008)

*Wartezeit auf Lagersatz wegen verlorenem Hauptlager an der Dämfperwippe:*
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=4902115&postcount=1956

Habe heute von meinem Händler die Nachricht erhalten, daß die Ersatzteile - der komplette Lagersatz - nach nur *16 Arbeitstagen * - angekommen sind! Jetzt müssen die nur noch eingebaut werden.
Hat jemand Erfahrungen oder eine Anleitung wie diese Lager eingebaut werden müssen, Angaben zu Zentrierdorn, Montagereihenfolge, usw...?

Mein Dank im vorraus!


----------



## Mrpolo9n (22. Juli 2008)

*JUUHHUUUU endlich gehÃ¶re ich auch zu den stolzen ( fast) Besitzern eines Cube Stereo k18. habe heute zugeschlagen fÃ¼r 1899â¬ plus getrÃ¤nkehalter plus flasche plus warengutschein 50â¬ plus 2 Jahre Werkstattservice kostenlos. nÃ¤chsten Donnerstag hole ich das bike und dann sag ich nur "letz Fetz" *


----------



## aquarace (22. Juli 2008)

Schaut euch mal den Hinterbau genau an...
Drückt mal den Hinterbau zusammen und schaut mal den Bremssattel an.
Der bewegt sich um die Scheibe...
Ist das bremsneutral?


----------



## klem (22. Juli 2008)

HomerJ schrieb:


> *Wartezeit auf Lagersatz wegen verlorenem Hauptlager an der Dämfperwippe:*
> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=4902115&postcount=1956
> 
> Habe heute von meinem Händler die Nachricht erhalten, daß die Ersatzteile - der komplette Lagersatz - nach nur *16 Arbeitstagen * - angekommen sind! Jetzt müssen die nur noch eingebaut werden.
> ...



NA GRATULIERE!!! ich hab auf meinen satz 6 wochen gewartet - dagegen sind 16 arbeitstage ja blitzschnell. zum einbau - wenns nur die schraube/lager ist wie auf dem foto abgebildet war's bei mir kein problem. einfach rein damit, konterschraube mit ordentlich schraubenfixierer gegenschrauben. fertig.


----------



## Hector73 (23. Juli 2008)

Ich habe da mal ein bisschen gebastelt und zwei Bikes miteinander verglichen.
Das schöne ist das Cube Stereo  und das andere das Specialized Stumpjumper FSR Expert (vom Preis her gleich).






Bei Cube sitzt man nun offensichtlich etwas weiter hinten was beim bergauf Fahren nicht so optimal ist, umgedreht bergab wieder Vorteile hat oder?


----------



## wildkater (23. Juli 2008)

...ist das SJ Expert nicht eher Marathon/Tourenlastig?

Das Stereo ist doch eher auf der spaß(abwärts-)orientierten All Mountain-Seite...

Kann mich aber auch irren, würde aber die Geometrien erklären.

Sind aber beides gute Bikes, eines habe ich, das andere bin ich zumindest schon gefahren...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fatz (23. Juli 2008)

Hector73 schrieb:


> Bei Cube sitzt man nun offensichtlich etwas weiter hinten was beim bergauf Fahren nicht so optimal ist, umgedreht bergab wieder Vorteile hat oder?


kann schon sein, aber mein stereo klettert schon verdammt gut. mehr ist m.e. nicht
wirklich sinnvoll, weil dir nach 20m eh der dampf ausgeht.


----------



## frea (24. Juli 2008)

Mrpolo9n schrieb:


> *JUUHHUUUU endlich gehöre ich auch zu den stolzen ( fast) Besitzern eines Cube Stereo k18. habe heute zugeschlagen für 1899 plus getränkehalter plus flasche plus warengutschein 50 plus 2 Jahre Werkstattservice kostenlos. nächsten Donnerstag hole ich das bike und dann sag ich nur "letz Fetz" *




Glückwunsch! Das ist ja mal ein Klassepreis. Ist das ein 2008er Modell vom Händler vor Ort? Das wären ohne die Draufgaben ja schon 300 unter Liste. Ist das der Normalfall dass es soo viel Nachlass gibt? Oder war es ein "Ladenhüter" in 22"?
Wenn da wirklich soviel beim Preis geht werd ich auch bals schwach


----------



## Sunset (24. Juli 2008)

hallo zusammen,

ist hier sicherlich schon mal besprochen worden, kann´s aber leider nicht finden!
fährt jemand sein stereo mit einer 11/34er übersetzung? oder sind da schon mal probleme aufgetreten? mein 2006er ams fr hat´s aus platzproblemen zwischen kassette und schaltwerk nicht gepackt!

ausserdem würden mich noch ein paar erfahrungswerte bzgl. fat albert 2,35" vs. nobby nic 2,4" interessieren. das mit dem "schutzblech" mal aussen vor , kenn wa ja alle mittlerweile. mir geht es einfach um den fahreindruck - pro/contra.


----------



## pitr_dubovich (24. Juli 2008)

34er Kassette kein Problem, Reifen Geschmackssache, außer: FA passt m.e. besser zum Rad, vor allem in Kurven stärker als NN. Der läuft allerdings merklich leichter und wäre in meinem Fall wohl meistens auch ausreichend (Mittelgebirgstouren)

Regards,
Pitr


----------



## fatz (24. Juli 2008)

pitr_dubovich schrieb:


> 34er Kassette kein Problem,


jepp! funzt prima, vom ersten tag an. kette musste ich nicht anpassen. im gegenteil
hab sie mal n glied laenger gemacht, aber das ist dann auf den kleineren ritzeln 
uebergesprungen. 



> Reifen Geschmackssache, außer: FA passt m.e. besser zum Rad


definitiv letzteres, vor allem, wenn man, wie ich, fast ausschlieslich in den alpen faehrt.


----------



## Sunset (24. Juli 2008)

danke schon mal für die ersten tip´s. 

wollte zwar den rollwiederstand meines nn 2,25" gerne weiterbehalten aber irgend wie fehlt mir einfach in etwas gröberen gelände der grip und wollte dies eben mit einem etwas breiteren nn kompensieren.

denke, das ich doch mal den fa testen werde.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sam-Berlin (24. Juli 2008)

nach den ganzen lockeren Schrauben und den Tipps, diese mit Loctite selbst anzuziehen: Obacht! Nicht zu fest anknallen, sonst ab. Die Cube Bolzen und Schrauben sind nicht die haltbarsten und die Drehmomentangaben von Cube sind mit Vorsicht zu genießen. Eher unter der unteren Grenze bleiben.
Das Thema wurde zwar schon öfter behandelt. Aber den Cube-Neulingen sei das mit auf den Weg gegeben. Es ist nervig, wenn es einem wegen einer gebrochenen Schraube das Wochenende versaut, weil man nicht fahren kann. Eigene Erfahrung!


----------



## fatz (24. Juli 2008)

Sunset schrieb:


> denke, das ich doch mal den fa testen werde.


wenn du dich erst mal an den ein wenig hoeheren widerstand gewoehnt hast, isser nur
noch gut. der grip hat mich von anfang an begeistert. wenn ich mal mehr als 20km teer
fahren muss, hau ich halt 4bar rein, dann geht das schon. ich hab hinten bald den ersten
runter und werd mir wieder einen aufziehen. immerhin ist das der erste reifen, der bei
mir fast 3 sommer ueberlebt hat. alles andere hat maximal 2 durchgehalten.


----------



## wildkater (25. Juli 2008)

fatz schrieb:


> wenn du dich erst mal an den ein wenig hoeheren widerstand gewoehnt hast, isser nur
> noch gut. der grip hat mich von anfang an begeistert. wenn ich mal mehr als 20km teer
> fahren muss, hau ich halt 4bar rein, dann geht das schon. ich hab hinten bald den ersten
> runter und werd mir wieder einen aufziehen. immerhin ist das der erste reifen, der bei
> mir fast 3 sommer ueberlebt hat. alles andere hat maximal 2 durchgehalten.



...kann ich alles nur bestätigen, bin auch viel in den Alpen (=Felsen!) unterwegs, da ist man schon froh um den FA...

Und das mit dem Widerstand: da bekommt man wenigstens dickere Wadeln 

Was haltet ihr eigentlich vom Wechseln der hinten etwas abgefahreneren Mäntel mit dem vorderen?

Beim neuen FA gehts glaub ich eh nicht mehr, die haben unterschiedliche Profile für vo + hi.


----------



## fatz (25. Juli 2008)

wildkater schrieb:


> Was haltet ihr eigentlich vom Wechseln der hinten etwas abgefahreneren Mäntel mit dem vorderen?


wie? den alten hinteren nach vorn? m.e. bloedsinn. vorn faehrst ihn ja kaum ab und ausserdem 
will ich da 100% grip haben. wenn's dir das vorderrad wegzieht, wird die nase 
dreckig. 
wenn dann den vorderen nach hinten und vorn einen neuen. ist aber, denk ich nur 
sinnvoll, wenn der vordere sonst rissig wird, was mir aber noch nie passiert ist. zumindest 
nicht am bike. da kommt vorher immer so ein kleiner, fieser, scharfer stein....


----------



## Sunset (25. Juli 2008)

na super, jetzt woas i was i will (fa) und keiner meiner händler hat was vorrätig .


----------



## wildkater (25. Juli 2008)

fatz schrieb:


> wie? den alten hinteren nach vorn? m.e. bloedsinn. vorn faehrst ihn ja kaum ab und ausserdem
> will ich da 100% grip haben. wenn's dir das vorderrad wegzieht, wird die nase
> dreckig.



...hab ich mir auch genau so gedacht und deshalb auch noch nicht praktiziert! Wurde mir aber schon von anderen Bikern so empfohlen  - naja, sollen die's halt machen!


----------



## Freaky-D (25. Juli 2008)

N'abend zusammen!

Danke für erstmal für die Antworten hinsichtlich des Steuersatzes!
Aber jetzt hab ich gleich ne neue Frage... Wurd sicherlich schon etliche Male durchgekaut, nur ich bin jetzt mal zu faul zum suchen.
Mein Hinterbau ist mal wieder übelst am knarzen, obwohl ich alle Lagerpkt. vor der heutigen Tour schön mit Brunox eingesprüht hab. Was benutzt ihr zum fetten/ölen, wie auch immer?! Das Knarzen geht mir tierisch auf die Nerven!!!!
Danke für schnelle Antworten!!!!


----------



## Sunset (25. Juli 2008)

also ich lese auch immer wieder von knarzenden hinterbauten. hab auch ein ewiges knarzen gehabt, bis ich endlich drauf gekommen bin, dass die geräuschkulisse von meinem dämpfer aus ging (fing bereits nach ca. 300km an). hab ich auch erst bemerkt, als ich mal mit der zugstufeneinstellung etwas gespielt hatte und je langsamer der dämpfer ausfederte, desto geringer wurde das knarzen.
hab dann den dämpfer zur wartung eingeschickt und seit dem ist ruhe!

ansonsten verwende ich an bewegten teilen meistens eine kupferpaste ist denke ich nie verkehrt, nur etwas mit einer sauerei verbunden...


----------



## Muehi (25. Juli 2008)

Freaky-D schrieb:


> [...]
> Mein Hinterbau ist mal wieder übelst am knarzen, obwohl ich alle Lagerpkt. vor der heutigen Tour schön mit Brunox eingesprüht hab. Was benutzt ihr zum fetten/ölen, wie auch immer?! [...]



Kein Sprüh-, Kriech- oder sonstwas Öl, sondern normales Lagerfett, direkt auf die Lager. 
Dazu muss man natürlich die entsprechenden Schrauben an den Lagerstellen lösen bzw. entfernen, und auch den evtl. Schmodder auf den Lagern mit nem Tuch wegwischen. 

Sprüh- und Kriechöle wirken nämlich zum Teil auch entfettend, und kriechen wenns blöd läuft auch IN die Lager, was natürlich kontraproduktiv ist.


----------



## Freaky-D (25. Juli 2008)

Alles klar! Danke für die schnellen Antworten.
Na ich wills nicht hoffen. Denn aufn Dämpfer im Service kann ich bei dem goilen Wetter gerne verzichten!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Boogeyman (25. Juli 2008)

Ich habe den Fat Albert gegen den Minion von Maxxis getauscht. Merklich mehr Grip bei geringerem Rollwiderstand. ch danke meinem Händler noch heute für die Empfehlung. Für mich steht der FA damit nicht mehr zur Debatte.


----------



## wildkater (26. Juli 2008)

Boogeyman schrieb:


> Ich habe den Fat Albert gegen den Minion von Maxxis getauscht. Merklich mehr Grip bei geringerem Rollwiderstand. ch danke meinem Händler noch heute für die Empfehlung. Für mich steht der FA damit nicht mehr zur Debatte.



Auf welchem Untergrund fährst Du hauptsächlich?


----------



## Freaky-D (26. Juli 2008)

Der Minion hat meiner Meinung keinen geringeren Rollwiederstand, sondern nen erheblich höheren! Wobei das mit dem Grip wohl stimmt!


----------



## Freaky-D (27. Juli 2008)

@ sunset: Wie lange hat bei dir die Dämpferwartung gedauert? Wies ausschaut ist es auch bei mir der Dämpfer. Hab gestern alle Lagerpkt dick mit Lagerfett eingeschmiert was aber nix gebracht hat 
Morgen mal innen Shop und die Jungs vor Ort fragen...
Hat sonst noch irgendwer ne Idee woran das knarzen liegen könnte? 
Mir ist heute mal aufgefallen, das das bis in die linke Pedale geht und man spührt das in gewisser Weise sogar. Also so ein knacken...


----------



## Boogeyman (27. Juli 2008)

wildkater schrieb:


> Auf welchem Untergrund fährst Du hauptsächlich?



Ich muss dazu sagen, dass ich derzeit kombiniert fahre Albert/Minion, weil mir beim FA ein Stollen abgerissen ist und ich den anderen FA nicht wechseln wollte (noch gutes Profil). Somit kann ich ganz gut vergleichen.

Bei mir zu hause überwiegend Schotter/Asphalt bergauf und Schotter/Waldboden/Wurzeln bergab. Ich hatte den Minion aber auch schon bei acht Touren in den Alpen aufgezogen.

Sowohl im Trockenen als auch bei Nässe/Regen deutlich höherer Grip mit dem Minion. Subjektiv empfinde ich den Minion auch vom Rollwiderstand angenehmer.

Die EDITH sagt: Die Dämpferwartung hat bei mir 10 Tage gedauert.


----------



## Freaky-D (27. Juli 2008)

Hmm, 10 Tage das geht ja. Hatte jetzt shon eher an 4-6 Wochen gedacht. Wobei wann hattest du denn den Dämpfer zu Wartung? Sommer oder Winter?


----------



## wildkater (27. Juli 2008)

Boogeyman schrieb:


> Ich muss dazu sagen, dass ich derzeit kombiniert fahre Albert/Minion, weil mir beim FA ein Stollen abgerissen ist und ich den anderen FA nicht wechseln wollte (noch gutes Profil). Somit kann ich ganz gut vergleichen.
> 
> Bei mir zu hause überwiegend Schotter/Asphalt bergauf und Schotter/Waldboden/Wurzeln bergab. Ich hatte den Minion aber auch schon bei acht Touren in den Alpen aufgezogen.
> 
> ...



Minion vo oder hi?


----------



## Boogeyman (27. Juli 2008)

Ich habe den Minion vorne montiert.

Den Dämpfer hatte ich im Februar/März einschicken lassen, obwohl das erste Jahr erst im Mai vorbei gewesen wäre. Ich hatte aber die Befürchtung, dass es im Sommer evtl. länger dauern könnte.


----------



## naitsab (27. Juli 2008)

hallo allerseits,

ich war gestern mit meinem Bruder in einem Fahrradladen, weil er sich ein All Mountain zulegen möchte.
Tätigkeitsfeld ist normales MTB Gelände. Also Waldwege, sowohl Natur als auch mit Schotter und immer auf und ab, aber keine extremen Downhills.
Eine Alpenfahrt ist nächstes Jahr aber auch geplant.
Preisgrenze war eigentlich bis 2000,- Euro, aber dann wurde ihm das Cube Stereo K24 für 2200,- angeboten. Auf dem Preisschild stand 2500,-.

War glaube ich die 2007er Variante mit ner Manitou Minute vorne.
Müsste eigentlich die Platinum gewesen sein mit 140mm.
Auf jeden Fall konnte man sie am Lenker bedienen, was ich persönlich sehr gut finde.

Würdet ihr da zuschlagen oder in dem Preissegment doch eine andere Wahl bevorzugen?
Und was haltet ihr von der Manitou Minute?

Für jeweils 1995,- Euro gab es noch ein MTB von Ghost und zwei andere Cubes aus der AMS Serie, da weiß ich allerdings die genauen Bezeichnungen nicht mehr.
Bei dem einen war jedenfalls eine FOX Talas RLC dran.

Wichtig ist, dass es nicht online bestellt wird, weil er es vorher gerne ausgiebig Probe fahren will und das kann er bei diesem Fahrradgeschäft übers Wochenende tun.

Also was meint ihr?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Andi 3001 (27. Juli 2008)

Mal n anderer reifen....Ich fahr gewöhnlich auch den FA...Bin super, super zufrieden damit...einfach hammer! Heute hatte ich Gelegenheit dazu den 2.4er NN zu fahren. Nach gut 50 km kann ich sagen, dass er trotz 0,8 bar weniger druck als der FA, wesentlich schlechteren Grip hat.....Also ich rate vom 2.4 NN definitiv ab!


----------



## Sunset (27. Juli 2008)

@Freaky-D also bei mir hat die wartung insgesamt 3 wochen (vor ca. 4-5 wochen) gedauert. muss aber dazu sagen, dass ich den dämpfer erst zu meinem händler geschickt und der ihn weiter zu toxoholic geschickt hat (den selben weg logischerweise auch wieder zurück). denke also in 1-2 wochen soll alles gegessen sein.

mach mal den test:
1. zugstufe am dämpfer ganz auf (= schnelles ausfedern) lockout auf - dann am oberrohr runter drücken (nicht am sattel, da oft da ja auch schon geräusche entstehen können) und dan ruckartig/plötzlich loss lassen. hatte dann immer einen knaxender schlag im dämpfer gespürt/gehört.
2. zugstufe ganz zu (= langsames ausfedern) lockout auf - selbe prozedur und beim aufedern war nichts mehr zu hören.

@Andi 3001 hab sowas irgend wie befürchtet. werde mir nun auch einen satz fa bestellen (leider, da kein händler diese vorrätig hat) müssen.


----------



## wildkater (27. Juli 2008)

naitsab schrieb:


> hallo allerseits,
> 
> ich war gestern mit meinem Bruder in einem Fahrradladen, weil er sich ein All Mountain zulegen möchte.
> Tätigkeitsfeld ist normales MTB Gelände. Also Waldwege, sowohl Natur als auch mit Schotter und immer auf und ab, aber keine extremen Downhills.
> ...



ich weiß zwar nicht was "normales MTB-Gelände" für Dich heisst, aber für die beschriebenen Wald-/Schotterwege usw. ist ein günstigeres AMS m. M. nach bestens geeignet, auch für den Alp-X!

Ein Stereo mit 140mm braucht anderen Auslauf...


----------



## naitsab (27. Juli 2008)

was lässt sich denn mit dem stereo alles anstellen? 

die sache ist ja die, dass da nur 200 euro preisunterschied sind und sich deswegen vielleicht ein stereo lohnt.
kann ja sein, dass man sich nach 1 jahr entschließt, rabiatere pisten zu fahren und es dann bereut, nicht die 200 euro mehr ausgegeben zu haben


----------



## Andi 3001 (27. Juli 2008)

also ich bin mim stereo mit n paar freeridern auf ner dh strecke mitgekommen...also das stereo kann fast alles, deshalb lohnt es sich auf jeden Fall!!!!!!!


----------



## naitsab (27. Juli 2008)

also würden sich die 200 euro aufpreis deiner meinung nach lohnen?

und welche federgabel hast du denn vorne verbaut bzw. welches baujahr ist denn k24?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Andi 3001 (27. Juli 2008)

Ich hab die Fox 32 Talas RLC....mein Rad is Bj 2008, aber ich würde mal behaupten, dass es sich bei dem Preis auch bei einem 2007er Modell lohnt"!


----------



## naitsab (27. Juli 2008)

Ist die Talas auch 140mm?
Und hat die auch nen Pop-Lock oder muss man die per Hand ganz abdrehen oder wie läuft das bei der?

Denn die Talas war glaube ich bei dem einen AMS dran, was es noch gab.

Danke dir schonmal für deine Infos!


----------



## fatz (28. Juli 2008)

Sunset schrieb:


> na super, jetzt woas i was i will (fa) und keiner meiner händler hat was vorrätig .



wie waer's mit dem:
http://bike-components.de/catalog/Fat+Albert+SnakeSkin+Dual+Faltreifen+2008
um die frage gleich zu beantworten: ich bestell da oefter...


----------



## Andi 3001 (28. Juli 2008)

naitsab schrieb:


> Ist die Talas auch 140mm?
> Und hat die auch nen Pop-Lock oder muss man die per Hand ganz abdrehen oder wie läuft das bei der?
> 
> Denn die Talas war glaube ich bei dem einen AMS dran, was es noch gab.
> ...



Jo, die Talas hat 140mm...Du kannst solang es das RLC Modell ist auf 100-120mm absenken, leider nicht via lenkeer, sondern auf dem linken standrohr. Allerdings kann man, wie ich finde, AMS und Stereo, trotz gleicher Gabel, etc. nicht vergleichen. Das AMS ist eben eher ein Marathon als ein Allmountainbike und das Stereo ist ein Allmountainplus, sprich hat auch gute Chancen wenns mal ruppiger wird. Aber das ist nur meine eigene Meinung...


----------



## naitsab (28. Juli 2008)

also kann man die Talas RLC nicht mit einem Hebel an der Gabel ganz abstellen?

Ein Allmountain wäre auf jeden Fall besser als ein Marathon.
Aber am besten er fährt beide Räder mal Probe und dann kann er ja entscheiden.


----------



## Andi 3001 (28. Juli 2008)

Man kann sie zwar ganz locken, aber nichzt per Hebel, und absenken wie schon gesagt auf 100mm.....Aber Absenken langt voll und ganz aus beim stereo. Ich senke sie nur in extrem steilen, technisch anspruchsvollen passagen ab. Sonst muss man nicht unbeding absenken. Und wenn er sie test gefahren hat, wird er schon besser wissen was er will


----------



## naitsab (28. Juli 2008)

Ok Super, danke für deine hilfreichen Tipps


----------



## Sunset (28. Juli 2008)

fatz schrieb:


> wie waer's mit dem:
> http://bike-components.de/catalog/Fat+Albert+SnakeSkin+Dual+Faltreifen+2008
> um die frage gleich zu beantworten: ich bestell da oefter...


 
jepp, kenn ich auch gut. bestell dort auch gelegentlich was. hab aber doch tatsächlich heute noch einen händler gefunden, der noch einen satz lagernd und vor allem günstig hatte. jetzt kanns losgehen!!

bin nur erschrocken (bzw. froh da ich amc-felgen habe), dass die fa nicht breiter sind als meine nn 2,25" ?? (55,2 mm = max. stollenbreite).


----------



## Andi 3001 (28. Juli 2008)

Sunset schrieb:


> jepp, kenn ich auch gut. bestell dort auch gelegentlich was. hab aber doch tatsächlich heute noch einen händler gefunden, der noch einen satz lagernd und vor allem günstig hatte. jetzt kanns losgehen!!
> 
> bin nur erschrocken (bzw. froh da ich amc-felgen habe), dass die fa nicht breiter sind als meine nn 2,25" ?? (55,2 mm = max. stollenbreite).


Sind sie nicht?????? Also vergangenen Sonntag bin ich mal für 50 - 60km den 2.4er NN gefahren, und der war dünner als meine FA. Naja, Sachen gibts


----------



## Giant XTC (28. Juli 2008)

Der 2,4 NN ist definitiv dünner, ich habe vor ein paar Tagen beide nebeneinander gehalten da ich kurzfristig auch ans Wechseln gedacht hatte.

Bin aber dem FA treu geblieben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fatz (29. Juli 2008)

naja, so eindeutig scheint das mit den abmessungen nicht zu sein. hab letztens bei dem bergabladen
um die ecke ein rad mit einem 2.4 maxxis (weiss nimmer welcher) stehen sehen. das waren fette dinger!
lag wohl zum teil an den felgen, aber trotzdem.
war uebrigens der hobel von richi schlei, den er grad mal da abgestellt hatte, weil er ihn nicht in n paar 
wochen wieder uebern teich fliegen wollte.


----------



## Andi 3001 (29. Juli 2008)

Das die Abmessungen zwischen den Herrstellern ziehmlich unterschiedlich ist, wusste ich. Zum Beispiel ein 2.5er Michelin ist grade ml so groß wie ein 2.25er Schwalbe. Und Maxxis hat eben eher breite Reifen. Mich hat nur gewundert, dass es beim 2.35er FA und dem 2.4er NN so einen Unterschied gibt, zumal ja beide von Schwalbe stammen. Und der FA ist definitiv und deutlich sichtbar breiter als der NN.


----------



## fatz (29. Juli 2008)

Andi 3001 schrieb:


> Und der FA ist definitiv und deutlich sichtbar breiter als der NN.


auf derselben felge? oder hast du die reifen ausgebaut angeschaut?


----------



## Andi 3001 (29. Juli 2008)

Beides.....Allerdings waren die Felgen, auf dennen der NN drauf wahr auch nicht breiter als meine Mavic Crossmax ST.


----------



## Sunset (29. Juli 2008)

gehört zwar nicht wirklich hier her aber wenn jemand einen neuen satz fa benötigt --> pn an mich. 
meiner frau sind die reifen doch etwas zu fett


----------



## bigfishwalli (30. Juli 2008)

Hallo zsamm,

hat hier jemand den Flaschenhalter auf dem Unterrohr montiert?? Ich meine ich hätte das schonmal irgendwo gesehen??


----------



## Andi 3001 (30. Juli 2008)

bigfishwalli schrieb:


> Hallo zsamm,
> 
> hat hier jemand den Flaschenhalter auf dem Unterrohr montiert?? Ich meine ich hätte das schonmal irgendwo gesehen??


Man kann, glaub ich, sogar am 18er Rahmen einen rein basteln, aber ich finde, bevor ich einen Flaschenhalter dranhab der mir das ganze Rahmendreieck aussfüllt, fahr ich lieber mit Camelbak, is eh besser


----------



## Sunset (30. Juli 2008)

Andi 3001 schrieb:


> Man kann, glaub ich, sogar am 18er Rahmen einen rein basteln, aber ich finde, bevor ich einen Flaschenhalter dranhab der mir das ganze Rahmendreieck aussfüllt, fahr ich lieber mit Camelbak, is eh besser


 
zustimm  
wenn´s mal wieder etwas länger dauert, dann nur mit trinkrucksack


----------



## fatz (30. Juli 2008)

Andi 3001 schrieb:


> Man kann, glaub ich, sogar am 18er Rahmen einen rein basteln,


wie? was? aufm unterrohr geht auch bei 16". meine freundin kriegt da sogar eine 1l
buddel (tefal) rein.


> aber ich finde, bevor ich einen Flaschenhalter dranhab der mir das ganze Rahmendreieck aussfüllt, fahr ich lieber mit Camelbak, is eh besser


kommt drauf an. normal ja, nur wenn ich mehrtagestouren fahr, ist der rucksack so schon
schwer genug....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Feenix (30. Juli 2008)

Sone unwichtige kleine NebenbeiFrage: 

Wie siehts eigentlich mit dem Stereo aus bei so lustiges Sachen wie Manual/Wheelie? 

Stört da der so extrem tiefgezogene Hinterbau nicht arg??


----------



## Andi 3001 (30. Juli 2008)

Ich find es geht. Manual find fällt bissl schwerer, aber den kann ich eh noch nich richtig


----------



## daschwob (30. Juli 2008)

Feenix schrieb:


> Sone unwichtige kleine NebenbeiFrage:
> 
> Wie siehts eigentlich mit dem Stereo aus bei so lustiges Sachen wie Manual/Wheelie?
> 
> Stört da der so extrem tiefgezogene Hinterbau nicht arg??



...ich versteh die Frage net so richtig.
Wie "tiefgezogen"?
Wie "stören"


----------



## Feenix (30. Juli 2008)

Halt eben, wie der halt ist. So klein und tief unten. 

So rein vom Ansehen her siehts echt aus als würds toll stören wenn du da auf einem Rad fährst. 

Weil das ganze Gewicht ist dann ja extrem weit hinter dem hinterbau  und da stells ichs mir recht "lose/schwammig" vor...


----------



## Andi 3001 (30. Juli 2008)

tiefgezogen: Beim Stereo sitzt Dämpfer, etc. tiefer als z.B. beim AMS, und auch anderen Bikes von anderen Marken, auserdem ist der ganze Rahmen hinten tiefer als z.B. von nemvergleichbaren Canyon.
und stören: Is find ich geschmackssachen. Manche mögen den Schwerpunkt hher, manche mehr in der Mitte, manche weiter hinten, manche sonstwas....und das ganze dann eben auf so kleine Kuststckchen bezogen..


----------



## Feenix (30. Juli 2008)

Wie gesagt war nur beiläufige Frage. 

Wenns geht werde ichs noch diese Woche testfahren gehen 

*wie in kleines Kind freu*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hemme (30. Juli 2008)

bigfishwalli schrieb:


> Hallo zsamm,
> 
> hat hier jemand den Flaschenhalter auf dem Unterrohr montiert?? Ich meine ich hätte das schonmal irgendwo gesehen??


----------



## bushman75 (30. Juli 2008)

Hey Leutz,

habe nach einem Jahr FA jetzt Schwalbes Muddy Mary 2.35 drauf und bin begeistert. Mein Stereo zieht sich jetzt mit perfekter Traktion die Rampen hoch (trocken & matschig). Eine echte Investition in Fahrspass und zudem eine super wuchtige Optik. Hatte sogar mit 2.5. geliebäugelt, war mir aber nicht sicher, ob die noch gepaßt hätten. Hat jemand Erfahrung mit 2.5ern im Stereo?


----------



## Andi 3001 (30. Juli 2008)

bushman75 schrieb:


> Hey Leutz,
> 
> habe nach einem Jahr FA jetzt Schwalbes Muddy Mary 2.35 drauf und bin begeistert. Mein Stereo zieht sich jetzt mit perfekter Traktion die Rampen hoch (trocken & matschig). Eine echte Investition in Fahrspass und zudem eine super wuchtige Optik. Hatte sogar mit 2.5. geliebäugelt, war mir aber nicht sicher, ob die noch gepaßt hätten. Hat jemand Erfahrung mit 2.5ern im Stereo?


Gut, da kommt meine Bestätigung....Ich hatte nämlich vor mir genau den zu holen.....Fährst du die Freeride tubeless Version?


----------



## wildkater (30. Juli 2008)

bigfishwalli schrieb:


> Hallo zsamm,
> 
> hat hier jemand den Flaschenhalter auf dem Unterrohr montiert?? Ich meine ich hätte das schonmal irgendwo gesehen??



Schau mal in meinen Fotos, bei den neueren hab ich einen Specialized Halter dran. 
Theoretisch könnte man auch auf der Unterseite des U-Rohrs einen befestigen. Da würde ich aber während einer Tour nicht mehr gerne draus trinken...

PS: fahre kleine Runden nur mit Flasche, >1h mit Flasche + Blase...


----------



## bushman75 (31. Juli 2008)

Andi 3001 schrieb:


> Gut, da kommt meine Bestätigung....Ich hatte nämlich vor mir genau den zu holen.....Fährst du die Freeride tubeless Version?



Nein, ich fahre mit Schläuchen. Allerdings habe ich auf Empfehlung meines Händlers vorne die Freeride Goovey Glue und hinten die Freeride Triple Compound. Was soll ich sagen, hammergeil!


----------



## bigfishwalli (31. Juli 2008)

Erstmal danke für die Antworten.
Für ne längere Tour wird natürlich ein Kamel auf den Rücken geschnallt! 
Dachte dabei eher an die kleine Feierabendrunde, da reicht mir auch ne kleine Flasche. Und da finde ich die Möglichkeit unterm Unterrohr nicht wirklich praktisch, von der Hygiene mal ganz abgesehen.


----------



## Muehi (31. Juli 2008)

Moin,



bigfishwalli schrieb:


> [...] Und da finde ich die Möglichkeit unterm Unterrohr nicht wirklich praktisch, von der Hygiene mal ganz abgesehen.



Dann schraub die Halterung halt auf die Oberseite des Unterrohrs...
Hab ich ebenfalls so, oben die Flaschenhalterung, und auf der Unterseite die Halterung für meine Luftpumpe.


----------



## turbomensch (31. Juli 2008)

hi zusammen.. hab gerade endlich mein Stereo The One bekommen *freu*
... bin grad dabei Tacho dran zu basteln und die Dämpfer und Gabel auf mich abzustimmen.. mein netter Fahrrad-Händler hatte scheinbar keinen Bock oder keine Zeit.. also hat er mir angeboten er schenkt mir ne Dämpferpumpe für 30 Euro zum Bike, wenn ich des selber mach.. und da ich ja ned ganz aufs Hirn gefallen bin und in der Mountainbike ne 1A-Anleitung drin hab für die richtige Einstellung, hab ich da ned nein gesagt 
.. klappt auch alles supi, aber.. kann mir wer sagen, auf welcher Stellung die Plattform vom Dämpfer nun offen ist und in welcher aktiv?.. da stimmt der Dämpfer der im Stereo verbaut ist irgendwie nich ganz mit den Bildern in der FOX Anleitung zusammen.. 
Danke schonmal für die -hoffentlich- schnelle Hilfe.. will noch ne erste Feierabend-Runde drehn


----------



## Andi 3001 (31. Juli 2008)

Da hab ich auch laaaange dran rum gemacht und gedacht...Ich bin mir immer noch nicht sicher...Naja, meiner steht auf 1 und der hebel links...rechts ist die Pro Pedal Stellung. Auf 1 ist er ganz offen....Bitte korrigiert mich, wenn ich gerad mist geschrieben habe.
Achja, ich habheut meine 200er scheiben gegrigt, sahen super aus bis ich bemerkt habe , dass statt postmount ein IS Adapapter dabei war  ...Naja samstag habe ich den richtigen. War übrigens richtig günstig; gerade mal 
36 Euro!


----------



## Sunset (31. Juli 2008)

Andi 3001 schrieb:


> Da hab ich auch laaaange dran rum gemacht und gedacht...Ich bin mir immer noch nicht sicher...Naja, meiner steht auf 1 und der hebel links...rechts ist die Pro Pedal Stellung. Auf 1 ist er ganz offen....Bitte korrigiert mich, wenn ich gerad mist geschrieben habe.


 
passt...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## turbomensch (31. Juli 2008)

danke Andi.. des stimmt mit meinem Gefühl aus der ersten Ausfahrt eben überein.. (bei der's mich auch gleich schön auf die Fresse gelegt hat, weil ich ja beim ersten mal biken mit Clickies auch gleich im Wheelie n Berg raufkurbeln muss... ich könnt euch denken wie es geendet hat ) ..zum Glück bin ich auf den weichen Granitkieseln gelandet und nich im Gras  ..
nichtsdestotrotz bin ich voll überzeugt vom Stereo.. hab bei ersten kleinen Sprüngen des Gefühl bekommen, dass sich das Stereo irgendwie besser fliegt als mein RM Switch  ..wobei man die Bikes natürlich nich vergleichen sollte


----------



## Andi 3001 (31. Juli 2008)

Switch=schwer, die neuren nochn tick "fetter" und ja, halt anders
Kein Vergleich möglich, stimmt 
Das mim Wheely ging mir übringens auch so, nur das ich eigtl. schon n bissl länger das Rad hatte, aber dabei ha mich halt das erste mal gelegt


----------



## turbomensch (31. Juli 2008)

..naja.. an Clickies muss man sich wohl erst mal gewöhnen.. beim 2. Versuch bin ich auch gerade noch rechtzeitig raus gekommen.. jetz muss ich mir nur noch ne harte Geschichte zu der Verletzung ausdenken, die ich meinen Kumpels erzählen kann


----------



## Andi 3001 (31. Juli 2008)

O ja....Aber aufs wort genau gings mir auch....Aber ich hab mit den Klickies erstmal neben dem Bett geübt....natürlich umgefallen, aber jetzt hab ich schon 2200km drauf, und jetzt gehts...


----------



## turbomensch (1. August 2008)

muss nochmal das flaschenhalter-thema anschneiden, obwohl ich aus ästhetischen Gründen eigentlich n Gegner davon bin  ..aber dauernd s Kamel am Rück rumschleppen is auch nich des gelbe vom Ei.. 
des ding von Hemme hab ich auch schon gesehn.. aber.. -nich böse sein- obwohl des Ding sicher funktionell is, tun mir die Augen weh, wenn ich es anseh  ne Schönheit isses nich.. und n Specialized-Teil will ich mir ans Cube-Bike ned dran basteln.. des find ich komisch.. aber des is wohl eher n Tick von mir...
is der Platz AUF dem Unterrohr im "Rahmendreieck" zu eng, für nen normalen Halter + Flasche?.. hab mein Stereo erst seit gestern und will mir aufm Heimweg vonner Arbeit heut n Flaschenhalter besorgen..


----------



## daschwob (1. August 2008)

Flaschenhalter: ich hatte bei mir noch so nen gaanz billigen rumliegen (so ein "Alugestell"). Der passt nicht, denn die untere der beiden Bohrungen ist
zu weit vom "unteren Ende" des Flanschhalters entfernt. Somit positioniert sich der Flaschenhalter recht nah am Sattelrohr und ne Flasche würde da nicht reinpassen, da sie dann mit dem Boden am Sattelrohr ansteht. Ich hoffe es ist halbwegs nachvollziehbar wie ich das meine


----------



## bushman75 (1. August 2008)

Flaschenhalter: Leute, Flaschenhalter am Stereo sind eine ästhetische Beleidigung Kauft euch lieber für Kurztrips noch nen kleinen Camel.


----------



## Andi 3001 (1. August 2008)

eben! Ich hatte daheim einen, nein sogar zwei super aussehende Flaschenhalter aus Carbon. Nachdem sie dran waren hat alles so lala gepasst, sah aber bescheiden aus! Und ich hab ihn sofort wieder abgemacht und nen Camelbak (andere marke, kommt aber auf selbe raus) geholt. Der wiegt mit 
2 Liter Trinken, Ersatztschlauch, Pumpe, Jacke, Geldbeutel, Minitool und Handy gerade mal 3,5kg, vll mal 4kg! Also kann mir keiner Erzählen, dass das zu schwer sei. Bei Bedarf grig ich sogar noch ne Hose dran/mit!
Da ich Schüler bin, kann ich definitiv sagen was zu schwer ist! Ich sag nur mal das Gewicht meines Ranzen an machen Tagen: 18kg !! Das ist zu schwer.
Und nach ner kurzen Zeit hat man sich eh schon an den Rucksack aufm Rücken gewöhnt, so dass er nich mal mehr auffällt.


----------



## Spectrum (1. August 2008)

Hallo Leute,

mir ist gestern zum 2ten mal die bekannte Schraube an der Wippenanlenkung gebrochen. Hatte aber das Glück mir das defekte Teil mal genauer anzuschauen. Das Loch für den Innensechskant ist so tief gebohrt das es das Gewinde genau am Ansatz sehr schwächt. Ersatzteil aus dem Bikeshop war das selbe Design... wolte ich nicht... Ich habe mich für eine "Schraubenladen-Reparatur" entschieden.
Linsenkopfschrauben mit Innensechskant M6x10 aus Edelstahl für 50 Cent, auch wenn ich noch Garantie habe..

*Eine Frage an Sebastian und seine Kollegen,*
ist seitens Cube evtl eine Lösung vorhanden und wenn ja wie sieht diese aus? 

Danke für eine kurze Anwort
VG Alex


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## turbomensch (1. August 2008)

ja Freunde.. logo is' n Flaschenhalter ziemlich.. *******, aber.. ich hab den Camel-Havoc den ich immer zum freeriden auch dran hab.. logo.. des Gewicht von dem stört nich, aber.. bei der Affenhitze wenn man ne kleine Feierabend -ach nee.. ich hab ja jetz Urlaub.. also die nächsten 4 Wochen auch keinen Feierabend - jedenfalls.. bei der Hitze wenn du ne kleine Runde drehst.. is ne Trinkflasche einfach besser für ne kleine Runde


----------



## wildkater (1. August 2008)

bushman75 schrieb:


> Flaschenhalter: Leute, Flaschenhalter am Stereo sind eine ästhetische Beleidigung Kauft euch lieber für Kurztrips noch nen kleinen Camel.



...ihr habt Probleme...


----------



## engel-freak (1. August 2008)

@Spectrum:

hast Du ein Bild, wie Deine Schraubenladen Reparatur bzw. die Linsenkopfschraube aussieht. Hab ja ähnliche Probleme mit der Wippe und wäre beim nächsten Mal gerne besser gewappnet 

Danke vom engel-freak


----------



## turbomensch (1. August 2008)

hab nun doch den selben Flaschenhalter dran.. am schwarzen Stereo mit ner schwarzen SIGG Flasche.. sieht garnich soooo doof aus.. werd aber trotzdem runterbauen, wenn ich n Rucksack dabei hab, glaub ich..  

aber muss auch dem wildkater recht geben.. es gibt sicher wichtigeres, als die Ästhetik des Flaschenhalters


----------



## jan84 (2. August 2008)

bushman75 schrieb:


> Flaschenhalter: Leute, Flaschenhalter am Stereo sind eine ästhetische Beleidigung Kauft euch lieber für Kurztrips noch nen kleinen Camel.



Camel beim Marathon nervt, Camel bei langen Mehrtagestouren geht auch net, bin da über jedes Gramm froh was nicht am Rücken sitzt, gerade wenns technisch wird. 
Scheiss auf die Ästhetik . 

grüße
jan


----------



## Muehi (2. August 2008)

Moin,

Hab an meinem schwarzen Stereo den verstellbaren Flaschenhalter ( Modula Cage EX ) von Topeak, verschandelt die Optik meiner Meinung auch nicht - nen Stereo läßt sich halt durch nichts entstellen  

Da ich eigentlich nie Mehrtagestouren fahre, ist die Trinkflaschenlösung für mich das optimalste. Rucksack kann zuhause bleiben, das notwendigste passt in meine Satteltasche.

/Edit:
Kurz noch erwähnt, der oben erwähnte Flaschenhalter kollidiert auch nicht mit der Dämpferbefestigung bei Rahmengröße 20".


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## turbomensch (2. August 2008)

ich mach euch mal n Bild von meinem Stereo mit dem Flaschen-Halter.. die Ästhetik bleibt gewahrt  .. 

@Muehi: Was willst du für deine Ergon Griffe? Zustand?


----------



## bushman75 (3. August 2008)

Flaschenhalter, Satteltasche, Marathon...echt lustig zu lesen, wie unser geliebter All-Mountain-Bock verschönert und genutzt wird

Nun ja, jeder wie er mag. In diesem Sinne: Let's get dirrrty

P.S. Wer kann mir Tipps für die Montage einer Klingel und Speichenreflektoren geben?


----------



## rip74 (3. August 2008)

bushman75 schrieb:


> Flaschenhalter, Satteltasche, Marathon...echt lustig zu lesen, wie unser geliebter All-Mountain-Bock verschönert und genutzt wird
> 
> Nun ja, jeder wie er mag. In diesem Sinne: Let's get dirrrty
> 
> P.S. Wer kann mir Tipps für die Montage einer Klingel und Speichenreflektoren geben?



da musste Detonate fragen! Ist hier für solche Fragen verantwortlich!


----------



## turbomensch (3. August 2008)

Kinders!.. früher war ich auch mal so drauf wie ihr.. nur kein Flaschenhalter ans Bike und Hauptsache s sieht hart aus... jaja.. damals... 
aber s kommt halt auch immer drauf an, wofür ich n Bike nutze.. und n Stereo is nunmal n All Mountain und kein Freerider oder DH-Bike..
n Bildchen vom Flaschenhalter:






im übrigen is mir gestern nach 10km (Bike am Donnerstag erst geholt.. insgesamt vielleicht 60km drauf)  fast die Schwinge auseinandergefallen, weil CUBE scheinbar echt zu blöd is, Schrauben ordentlich anzuziehen und vielleicht sogar n Tröpfchen Schraubensicherung drauf zu machen.. aber man will ja nicht zuviel fordern von nem 2600,- Euro-Bike...
zum Glück hab ichs bei ner Pause gemerkt und n Mini-Tool dabei gehabt.. s Hinterrad is schon um knapp 5cm hin und her geklappert.. bei mir wars aber nich die übliche Schraube an der Wippe, sondern der hintere Lagerpunkt an der Kettenstrebe.. sowas ich echt n Armutszeugniss Seitens CUBE..


----------



## Plextor (3. August 2008)

Fahre selber auch mittlerweile nur noch mit Camelback, und kann den mir auch nicht mehr wegdenken. Darin werden verstaut, Ersatzschlauch, Gore Jacke für alle Fälle, Lampe, Handy, und Paar Müsli Riegel.  Den Halter für die Flasche abzunehmen, hatte ich auch mal überlegt, jedoch stört er mich nicht und mann kann zur Not halt auch nochmal bissel Wasser on Top mitnehmen


----------



## Muehi (3. August 2008)

turbomensch schrieb:


> @Muehi: Was willst du für deine Ergon Griffe? Zustand?



Gute Frage, biete was an 
Sind mittlerweile aber zerkratzt an den Klemmschellen. Die Grifffläche ist aber noch vollkommen in Ordnung. Kann bei Bedarf Fotos machen. 

Fahr allerdings nächste Woche in Urlaub, könnte sie erst danach "hergeben"... 


²bushman75:
Mir ist die Funktionalität halt wesentlich wichtiger als die Optik, fahr aber auch nicht zu Eisdielen damit


----------



## turbomensch (3. August 2008)

@Muehi: hat sich erledigt mit den Griffen..

aber ich muss dir recht geben.. Funktion kommt halt im Sport doch noch bissl vor Style..


----------



## bushman75 (3. August 2008)

Stichwort Funktionalität: Habe an meinem schlichten K 18 bislang noch nicht viel gemacht: Moto-Griffe, Kettenstrebenschutz (fehlte beim Kauf!), Davtus-Low-Rider Pedals und zuletzt halt die 2.35er Muddy Mary Pellen draufgezogen. Ansonsten also eher ein "naked" Bike, wobei mein nächster Kauf tendenziell eher in Richtung Fritzz gehen dürfte. Hat jemand von Euch entsprechende Vergleichserfahrung?


----------



## jan84 (3. August 2008)

bushman75 schrieb:


> Flaschenhalter, Satteltasche, Marathon...echt lustig zu lesen, wie unser geliebter All-Mountain-Bock verschönert und genutzt wird
> 
> Nun ja, jeder wie er mag. In diesem Sinne: Let's get dirrrty
> 
> P.S. Wer kann mir Tipps für die Montage einer Klingel und Speichenreflektoren geben?



Wenn du mit dem Stereo auffm Marathon eher etwas weiter vorne unterwegs bist und Leute von sehr leichten CarbonHardtails dein Rad sehen, die Blicke sind Gold wert . 
Satteltasche und Klingel sind bei artgerechtem Auslauf ebenfalls sehr praktisch .

grüße
j


----------



## wildkater (3. August 2008)

bushman75 schrieb:


> Flaschenhalter, Satteltasche, Marathon...echt lustig zu lesen, wie unser geliebter All-Mountain-Bock verschönert und genutzt wird
> 
> Nun ja, jeder wie er mag. In diesem Sinne: Let's get dirrrty
> 
> P.S. Wer kann mir Tipps für die Montage einer Klingel und Speichenreflektoren geben?



...wo kann man in Essen eigentlich All-Mountain-Sport betreiben?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bushman75 (3. August 2008)

Autsch, der hat gesessen. Aber wer es ernst meint, findet im südl. Ruhrgebiet bis hin zum Sauerland schon ganz brauchbare Trails. Sind halt nicht kilometerlang aber Laune kommt schon auf. Ansonsten geht es halt ab nach Riva. Wir sind ja mobil!


----------



## daschwob (4. August 2008)

@ bushman75,

wenn dann die Klingel und die Reflektoren dran hast, kannste
grad auch noch so nen klasse Wimpel hinbauen, dafür brauchst
aber erst noch nen Gepäckträger!
Nen Wimpel hätte ich noch übrig, falls Du interesse hast


----------



## rip74 (4. August 2008)

daschwob schrieb:


> @ bushman75,
> 
> wenn dann die Klingel und die Reflektoren dran hast, kannste
> grad auch noch so nen klasse Wimpel hinbauen, dafür brauchst
> ...




 manche behaupten sogar ohne sähe das bike lächerlich aus!


----------



## daschwob (5. August 2008)

HEHE sehr geil,

Rip74 hat mich überzeugt, ich behalte den Wimpel.
Und so ne bunte Quietschehupe kommt auch noch dran,
dann hab ich auch keinen Stress mehr mit den Wanderern

FAIR, SICHER, GELASSEN


----------



## Cube.Team.Biker (9. August 2008)

Hallo zusammen,

hab mal ne kurze Frage:

Bei meinem 2007er Stereo hat sich die Manitou Minute federgabel verabschiedet. Werde zwar beim Händler probieren was geht aber möchte wenn dann schon eine andere auf Dauer.

Welche wäre gut und Günstig und passt ins Stereo???
Muss keine Höhenverstellung haben und muss auch nicht dringen 14cm Federweg haben (13cm reichen wir denke ich auch ) aber dafür für Schnellspanner geeignet sein.
Danke schon mal für die Antworten


----------



## turbomensch (9. August 2008)

so ihr Schweine!  jetz habt ihrs geschafft.. nö.. eigentlich liegts nich an euch, aber ich fahr jetz eigentlich auch noch nur mit Rucksack.. an des Mehrgewicht am Rücken gewohn man sich tatsächlich sehr gut.. außerdem muss ja bissl Werkzeug, Pumpe und der Riegel auch immer dabei sein.. und n Gepäckträger will ich mir dann doch nach reichlichem überlegen nich dranbasteln.. also.. Ruhe jetz zu dem Thema!  

zum Gabel-Thema.. wirst du wohl nich viel andres höhren außer die Fox oder die Pike die es Standard-mäßig gibt am Stereo.. ich persönlich bin mit der Pike 1A-zufrieden.. ich senke sie zwar echt nur bei längern, harten Anstiegen ab, weils tatsächlich bissi fummelig is, aber Pop-Loc und MotionControl arbeiten echt super.. meiner Meinung nach


----------



## jan84 (9. August 2008)

Menja oder Laurin von Magura in 130mm

grüße
jan


----------



## pitr_dubovich (10. August 2008)

Stimmt,für die Pike wird es von mir ein Plädoyer geben. Habe sie gegen die Manitou getauscht und bin restlos begeistert. Wesentlich steifer, linearerer (gibt es das;-?) Federweg, variabler und effektiv verstallbarerer - halt nur mit Maxle soweit ich weiß. Die Laurin ist von der Aktenlage her allerdings auch recht cool wie ich finde, wäre ne Überlegung wert: Verhältnismäig günstig, steif, nützliche Features. Allerdings müsste man auch 32er Fox-Gabeln (noch ohne 15mm Unfugachse) von diesem oder letztem Jahr jetzt günstig schießen können. Hatte ich mir auche erst überlegt, aber ich wollte Steckachse (ohne schon wieder nen neuen LRS kaufen zu müssen).

Regards,
Pitr


----------



## Cube.Team.Biker (10. August 2008)

Hi Leutz,

Danke für die Anworten.
Ich werd etz mal nach ner Relevation oder gebraucht nach ner Talas mit 130mm Ausschau halten.
Da ich meine Gabel noch nicht draußen hab, auf was muss ich achten? (Schaftlänge, Schaftdurchmesser usw?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jan84 (10. August 2008)

Schaftlänge sollte halt nicht zu kurz sein, am besten einfach die jetzige messen. Durchmesser wird wohl bei dir jetzt auch 1 1/8 sein. 

grüße
jan


----------



## Stereo (11. August 2008)

Hallo zusammen 

Morgen bekomm ich endlich mein Cube Stereo K18/K24 18" in schwarz 
(SRAM Schaltung vom K24, der Rest K18)
Der freundliche Händler baut ein K24 zurück auf K18.

Bin schon ganz hibbelich 

Viele Grüße,

Holger


----------



## mother lode (11. August 2008)

@ Cube.Team.Biker

Ich hätte eine 1 Jahr alte Talas X mit 90-110-130mm Federweg aus meinem 2007er Stereo zu vergeben. Falls Interesse besteht, ließe sich da evtl. etwas arrangieren - schreib einfach eine PM. Von der Schaftlänge her müßte sie ja auch perfekt passen. Will sie noch zum Händler zwecks Service bringen.

Hat eigentlich schonmal jemand (probeweise) eine 150mm Gabel in ein Stereo eingebaut? 
Ich kann mir recht gut vorstellen, daß die Geometrie etwas träge oder eventuell hecklastig wird. 

MfG

EDIT:

Ich hatte das schon woanders gepostet, aber hier findet sich wahrscheinlich schneller eine Antwort.
Das ganze betrifft die Lagerung der Umlenkwippe am Stereo:

Die bei 2 in den Hauptrahmen eingepreßten Kugellager sind nach gut einem Jahr schrecklich runtergerockt. Wenn man draufsitzt oder bei demontiertem Hinterbau über den Umlenkhebel dreht, merkt man es natürlich wegen des Hebels nicht so stark, aber die klemmen mittlerweile als wären das Kieselsteine statt Kugeln drin.
Ich vermute mal, daß das zwar unter anderem auch an der starken Belastung liegt, möchte aber nichtsdestotrotz die Lager gerne in Eigenregie entfernen und ggf. durch hochwertigere ersetzen.
Wie bekomme ich die Lager am einfachsten und sichersten aus dem Rahmen - durch Pressen (der Achse) von einer Seite? Und wie kriegt man sie wieder rein?


----------



## daschwob (12. August 2008)

*Thema Bash Guard*

Hat einer von Euch denn einen an seinem Stereo?
Wenn ja, welchen??

Danke und Grüssle


----------



## pitr_dubovich (12. August 2008)

Interessanstes Thema!

Spiele schon seit längerem mit dem Gedanken, folgendes zu montieren: http://www.ridegravity.com/fly.aspx?layout=product&taxid=13&pid=486 , ggf. sogar mit der Kettenführungsoption. 

Fakt ist, dass mir auf Teneriffa, in Saalbach etc. die Kette öfters fliegen gegangen ist, ich daheim im Taunus aber dann doch ab und an mal das große Blatt brauche. Auch habe ich mit Pike, Sofa-Sattel und Plattformpedalen mittlerweile schon einiges an Mehrgewicht angesammelt. Und schließlich ist ne Kurbelgarnitur ja nichts, was man von fahrt zu fahrt mal eben an- oder abschraubt - pro und Kontra also, wer hat Erfahrungsberichte?

Regards,
Pitr


----------



## daschwob (12. August 2008)

Hi Pitr,

hab mir das mal angeschaut. So weit ich das verstanden hab,
würdest Du dann aber auf das große Kettenblatt verzichten (müssen)?!
- oder auf den Bashguard, je nachdem.
Evtl. auch Interessant: 
http://www.blackspire.com/qs/category/83/5947/0/0


Da ich aber auch das große KB behalten möchte, dachte ich eher an so etwas:
http://www.bike-mailorder.de/shop/M...ards/Bashguards/NC-17-Rock-Ring-05::2836.html


Und ne Kettenführung für drei KB? Gibts da was vernünftiges???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cube.Team.Biker (12. August 2008)

Hi mother lode

Vielen Dank für dein Angebot, aber:
Ich hab mir jetzt ne Fox - 32 Vanilla R 2008 Gabel bestellt. Diese Hier:http://www.bike-mailorder.de/shop/M...Racing-2008/Fox-32-Vanilla-R-2008::10156.html

Hab die auf nem anderen Bike mal Probefahren dürfen und war von der Federung (im Gegensatz zu der Manitou am Stereo und zu den beiden Rock Shox an meinen andren 2 Bikes) voll begeistert. Und da ich keine Federwegsverstellung nutze bzw. bei der Minute genutzt habe, war ich froh über das Angebot.
Hat die gabel schon wer an seinem Stereo?


----------



## pitr_dubovich (12. August 2008)

Hey schwob, der >Rockring sieht ja ganz interessant aus, danke für den Tip: Nicht ganz so martialisch wie die FSA-Lösung und passend für meine XT-Kurbel.

Die Blackspire-Lösung sieht irgendwie nicht nach drei nutzbaren Kettenblättern aus. Mit der runtergerüttelten Kette werde ich wohl leben, eine Kettenführung an einem Tourenrad ist dann vielleicht doch etwas zu viel des guten...

Regards,
Pitr


----------



## daschwob (13. August 2008)

Hey pitr,

ich denk auch, dass es bzgl. Kettenführung keine vernünftige
Lösung für 3KB gibt.
Sollte dennoch jemand Erfahrung mit ner Kettenführung (am Stereo)
haben, bitte melden!!! 

greeetz vom bodensee


----------



## mother lode (13. August 2008)

Hi CUbe.Team. Fahrer,

ich will mir auch definitiv eine offene Gabel ans Stereo bauen. Wenn der Hinterbau schon 140mm hat, dann sollens vorne wenigstens auch so viel sein.
Ich werde bei meinem Händler auch mal nachfragen, für wie sinnvoll er es hält, eine Gabel mit 150mm einzubauen. Dann stünde für mich nämlich auch die EXC 150 von DT Swiss zur Auswahl. Eine Absenkung hat diese ja auch.

MfG


----------



## trautbrg (15. August 2008)

Bau Dir die Magura Thor dran. Hab damit auf dem Stereo 
bisher so ca 30thm gefahren. Die passt optimal.
Durch die lineare Kennlinie kannst endlich mal
den Federweg der Gabel ausnutzen und nicht wie bei
Fox oder RS schon bei 70% Schluß machen.
Die Thor hat 100-140 mm remote, Steckachse, Remote Lockout 
und wiegt mit Maxle und gekürztem Schaft 1850 g.
Mit Maxle Light sogar nur 1800.
Ist genial steif und lenkpräzise.

Viel Spaß damit

 Wolfgang











mother lode schrieb:


> Hi CUbe.Team. Fahrer,
> 
> ich will mir auch definitiv eine offene Gabel ans Stereo bauen. Wenn der Hinterbau schon 140mm hat, dann sollens vorne wenigstens auch so viel sein.
> Ich werde bei meinem Händler auch mal nachfragen, für wie sinnvoll er es hält, eine Gabel mit 150mm einzubauen. Dann stünde für mich nämlich auch die EXC 150 von DT Swiss zur Auswahl. Eine Absenkung hat diese ja auch.
> ...


----------



## Cube.Team.Biker (15. August 2008)

Hab mir jetzt die 2009er Fox Vanilla geholt, da das 2008er Modell nicht mehr lieferbar ist.


----------



## Giant XTC (16. August 2008)

Mein Stereo und ich in Finale Ligure:









Sämtliche Trails bestens überstanden und viel Spaß gehabt!!!


----------



## Cube.Team.Biker (17. August 2008)

Hallo zusammen,

wollt Euch hier noch mal mein geändertes Stereo zeigen.
Hab gestern die neue 2009er Fox Vanilla R Gabel verbaut und heute auf den Trails und Drops fein justiert. Und ich muss gestehen, es sind Welten zwischen der Manitou und der Fox. ich hab den fehlenden Grip immer auf die Reifen geschoben, aber die kleben jetzt ohne Ende am Boden.








Un die Fox passt auch optisch noch viel besser zum Stereo
Bei der Gelegenheit hab ich auch ne Sattelklemme von Syntace verbaut und die Sattelstütze gekürzt damit man sie komplett versenken kann


----------



## kneesliding (17. August 2008)

Moin 

bin eben den Kalmit Singletrail tour gefahren und bin dumb gesturtzt bei 5kmh !!! Tcha, kann mal passieren 

Und mir ist die K24 Bremshebel abgebrochen, weiss jemand wo ich eins bestellen kann?
Am besten nicht deisen Karbon teil, ist mir zu teuer.

Danke 

Pete


----------



## rip74 (17. August 2008)

Cube.Team.Biker schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> wollt Euch hier noch mal mein geändertes Stereo zeigen.
> Hab gestern die neue 2009er Fox Vanilla R Gabel verbaut und heute auf den Trails und Drops fein justiert. Und ich muss gestehen, es sind Welten zwischen der Manitou und der Fox. ich hab den fehlenden Grip immer auf die Reifen geschoben, aber die kleben jetzt ohne Ende am Boden.
> ...



servus,

ich spiel seit längerem mit dem gedanken mir die Fox 36 talas zuzulegen einzig der preis spricht dagegen, die van ist ja nicht höhenverstellbar stört das nicht? ist denn die gabel die 1000 flocken wert? wird das bike nicht etwas hecklastig? 

Lg D


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fatz (17. August 2008)

also nicht hoehenverstellbar waer bei mir ein absolutes nogo....

hab mir gestern im bergab-laden um die ecke eine marzocchi 55 an einem endurobock angeschaut.
waer n geiles teil, wenn sich nicht schlappe 2.5kg wiegen wuerde....


----------



## Cube.Team.Biker (17. August 2008)

Hi rip74

Ich vermisse die verstellung nicht und komme mit der Gabel auch jede Steigung hoch, eher macht die Kondition schlapp .
Einzig für eine längere Tour wäre ein Lockout am Lenker (wie Rock Shox)nicht schlecht, aber die Gabel spricht so gut an dass ich dies bis jetzt noch nicht vermisst habe, wird sich aber noch genauere zeigen wenn ichs Bike auf ne richtige Tour mitnehm. Bei unseren 25km Trailrunden ist die gabel ein absoluter Traum.
Wie groß der Unterschied zwischen der 1000 Flocken Talas und der 399  Vanilla ist kann ich dir leider nicht sagen, aber mir persönlich wäre es den Mehrpreis nicht wert.


----------



## Stereofan (17. August 2008)

Hey leute war heute mit meinem Stereo unterwegs war geil
War ab Hohemark(Oberursel/ Hessen/ Taunus) unterwegs
Bin immer noch begeistert von dem Bike, echt ein hammer geiles gefühl auf den Teil..

Gruss


----------



## rip74 (18. August 2008)

fatz schrieb:


> also nicht hoehenverstellbar waer bei mir ein absolutes nogo....
> 
> hab mir gestern im bergab-laden um die ecke eine marzocchi 55 an einem endurobock angeschaut.
> waer n geiles teil, wenn sich nicht schlappe 2.5kg wiegen wuerde....



 grundsätzlich mein reden, nur haben alle die hier in der gegend eine 55er gewählt haben das sehr bald bereut (abgerissenen drehknöpfe und geschrottete kartuschen), wenn fänd ich aber die eta deutlich interessanter! die fox ist halt die einzige, mit ausnahme der 55er eta (geht sogar auf ca. 30-40mm runter) die auf 100mm absenkbar wäre, was bei unseren rampen für mich sicher einiges leichter machen würde. Muss halt doch wieder lotto spielen!!! 

Lg D


----------



## pitr_dubovich (18. August 2008)

Hm, haben sich wohl einige von ihrer Manitou getrennt. Bin mit meiner Pike auch sehr zufrieden, Poploc ist genial, dank 20mm-Achse kein Klingeln mehr der 200er Scheibe, vielfältig aber idiotensicher einstellbar. Fox war echt ne Überlegung, allerdings die 32er RLC.  Für meinen LRS passende Steckachse und der Preis gaben dann aber dann den Ausschlag zugunsten RS. Bin zwar jetzt fahrfertig über 14 KG, habe aber jetzt definitiv maximales Vertrauen in das Rad.

Regards,
Pitr


----------



## supasini (18. August 2008)

trautbrg schrieb:


> Bau Dir die Magura Thor dran.



fahre zwar nicht Stereo, sondern Liteville.
Aber nun meine Fragen:
wo hast du die Thor her?
was kostet sie?
Gewicht: selber gewogen? (1800 g wäre ja echt genial - fahre zur Zeit ne Pike coil)


----------



## trautbrg (18. August 2008)

Thor im Laden bestellen sollte jetzt langsam möglich sein. Preis wohl günstiger als Fox.
Gewicht selber gewogen (ohne die Remotes).
geil gefahren!

Ansonsten kann ich noch zur Revelation raten.
Die ist mindestens so gut wie die überteuerte und überhypte Fox Talas 32 und das beim halben Preis
und Service zu sehr gutem Preis/Leistungsverhältnis.



supasini schrieb:


> fahre zwar nicht Stereo, sondern Liteville.
> Aber nun meine Fragen:
> wo hast du die Thor her?
> was kostet sie?
> Gewicht: selber gewogen? (1800 g wäre ja echt genial - fahre zur Zeit ne Pike coil)


----------



## jan84 (19. August 2008)

Hatte die Revelation ne Zeit dran als die Magura beim Service war. Top Gabel, super abzustimmen, macht genau das was sie soll. Finde (80-85kg) sie leider nur zu weich was Verwindungssteifigkeit und Längssteifigkeit angeht. 

grüße
jan


----------



## supasini (19. August 2008)

Die Revelation kommt weder von der Performance (Luft gegen Stahl) noch von der Steifigkeit an die Pike ran (Steckachse!).
Die Thor hat ja zumindest schon mal die Steckachse, soll aber angeblich auch linearer als die Revelation sein, die ja doch noch ein recht lufttypisches Verhalten an Steilstufen zeigt...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jan84 (19. August 2008)

Da gehe ich von aus, kenne nur die Pike nicht. War von der Rev. nur positiv überrascht. 
Wegtauchen lässt sich durch nen halbgeschlossenes motioncontrol (einfach nur Zug anklemmen, ohne hebel) ganz gut verhindern.

grüße
jan


----------



## MasifCentralier (19. August 2008)

Wegen dem Aluhebel mal bei go1.fr gucken, da kostet der 12, Liste 35.
Gruß
Sebastian


----------



## kneesliding (19. August 2008)

MasifCentralier schrieb:


> Wegen dem Aluhebel mal bei go1.fr gucken, da kostet der 12, Liste 35.
> Gruß
> Sebastian



Tcha, kann leider kein Franz.. what ever.

Kannst du mir ein link schicken?

Danke


----------



## MasifCentralier (19. August 2008)

http://www.go1bike.com/index.php

aber die haben den zur Zeit wohl nicht da, ich hab im Juli den letzten gekauft, und die scheinen noch keine neuen bekommen zu haben.


----------



## drdownhill (21. August 2008)

Hallo!

Mal ne Frage:

Ich wollte meinem Stereo vorne mehr Federweg verpassen. Ich hab im Moment ne Revelation drauf (130mm) und spiele mit dem Gedanken mir ne Pike oder evtl. sogar ne Lyrik drauf zu machen. Und genau für diesen Fall (Lyrik) brauch ich eure Hilfe. Wisst ihr wie sich die Geometrie verhält bei 160mm vorne und macht das überhaupt Sinn (hinten hab ich 140mm)?

Danke schonmal für eure Hilfe!

Gruß Moritz


----------



## turbomensch (21. August 2008)

hi zusammen.. gibts eigentlich für den echt tollen FOX RP23 -Dämpfer im Stereo irgendwie ne Remote oder sowas um Propedal zu und wegzuschalten.. ich schalte des bei meinen Touren echt oft zu und weg und man kommt zwar während der fahrt schon halbwegs ran, aber.. aufm Trail wär mit Remote schon mehr "flow"drin 
..evtl. kann man sich über Ideen dazu austauschen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stereofan (21. August 2008)

Hey @turbomensch,
Da würde Ich an Deiner stelle an den driad denken  den habe ich an safire 
da kan man propettel ganz wegschlten.

Grus tobias


----------



## turbomensch (21. August 2008)

hi @Stereofan,

ich versteh kein Wort, sorry  driad? an safire?

edit: ach du meinst den "Triad" Dämpfer von Fox.. Propedal kann ich beim PR23 auch wegschalten.. 
ich will es nur vom Lenker aus "fernsteuern" wie bei meiner Gabel auch


----------



## Stereofan (21. August 2008)

Ja das meinte ich  Wuste gerade nicht ob Der Triad mit D oderT geschriben wirt  
ja mein RP23 ist es aber umständlich. 

vom Lenker aus das währe fein..

habe noch nen safire von *Specialized*


----------



## DerPepe (21. August 2008)

Hallo allerseits,

habe seit ein paar Wochen ein Cube Stereo und vor kurzen habe ich ein knacken im Bereich des Tretlager denk ich bemerkt. Nachdem ich das Rad schön geputzt hatte war dieses Knackgeräusch auch erstmals weg, jedoch fing es dann heute auf der Tour nach einer Weile wieder an. Insbesondere wenn ich in den Wiegetritt geh ist dies deutlich zu hören.

Jezt meine Frage woran dies liegen könnte?
Ist nur irgendwo Schmutz zwischen oder ist irgendeine Schraube nicht richtig angezogen  bzw das Tretlager nicht richtig fest?

gruß
Pepe


----------



## engel-freak (21. August 2008)

Das muß nicht das Tretlager sein. Ich hatte das gleiche Problem und bei mir waren es die Lager am Hinterbau. Diese waren nur sehr spärlich gefettet, was bei mir das Kacken verursacht hat. Mein Händler hat alle Lager nachgefettet und seither ist Ruhe (15 Monate)  

Ich würds mal damit probieren 

Gruß vom engel-freak


----------



## @[email protected] (21. August 2008)

Knacken kann vom Tretlager, vom Sattel, aber auch wie engel-freak sagt, von den Lagern des HInterbaus kommen. Ausbauen, fetten, und wieder mit dem richtigen Drehmoment anziehend einbauen. Die Sattelstütze mit einem speziellen Carbonfett einreiben. Tretlager nachziehen (also kontrollieren)  schadet sicher auch nicht.


----------



## DerPepe (22. August 2008)

Hm, ja gut...dann werd ich erstmal verscuhen die Lager zu fetten, bzw die Kontaktflächen der Lager. Hoffe das reicht. Habe kein Werkzeug zum Ausbau des Tretlagers. Daher wäre das dann nicht so einfach. Und mein Händler ist 130km von  mir entfernt. Da bring ich das ja auch nicht mal so eben hin 

Naja, werde das dann heute wohl mal machen.


----------



## fatz (22. August 2008)

DerPepe schrieb:


> Habe kein Werkzeug zum Ausbau des Tretlagers. Daher wäre das dann nicht so einfach. Und mein Händler ist 130km von  mir entfernt.


kauf dir halt eins. die dinger kosten n 10er rum. dafuer faehrst noch nicht mal zu deinem 
haendler hin....
schau mal bei bikecomponents oder rose.


----------



## schymmi (22. August 2008)

Tach zusammen. wollte mich auch mal wieder melden. habe seit längerem mal wieder zeit gehabt zu schrauben und jetzt endlich!! mal die BIG BETTY ausprobiert. und was soll ich sagen? Die dicke betty passt in der 2,4 version super hinten rein.--
 In die schwinge bzw den rahmen natürlich!

und!! ich habe das original "schutzblechlein" auch noch dran!! zwar etwas bearbeitet aber das original. version 1 
also die dicke betty ist nicht viel breiter als der 2,35 albert. den hatte ich vorher drauf. wusste garnicht das die betty fahrtrichtungsorientiert ist? hmm, aber jetzt. 
montiert sind sie auf ner mavic crossride.

mfg schymmi​


----------



## fatz (22. August 2008)

@schymmi: hattest du nicht noch einen bb uebrig, den du verchecken wolltest? haette noch bedarf,
allerdings eher fuer vorn. der fette albert hat mir langsam zu wenig gripp auf steilen trails.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mother lode (23. August 2008)

Bei mir laufen die im Rahmen eingepreßten Lager der Dämpferwippe nach einigem Fahren extrem schlecht.
Mein Händler meinte, das wäre so, weil sie wegen unpräzise gearbeiteter Passungen am Rahmen unter starkem Druck arbeiten würden. Ausgebaut gings noch - man hat bei den zwei äußeren ein wenig Rost gespürt, die inneren waren aber noch fast einwandfrei. Eingebaut wars eine absolute Katastrophe...
Sind ja recht gewöhnliche Lager, deshalb dachte ich auch zunächst, sie wären von Dreck und Wasser schon abgenutzt, und wollte mir Edelstahllager einabuen. Das Problem liegt aber scheinbar ganz woanders. Ich spiele schon mit dem Gedanken, die Passungen am Rahmen ein wenig zu verändern...


----------



## mother lode (23. August 2008)

engel-freak schrieb:


> ...was bei mir das Kacken verursacht hat.


 
Bitte nicht in aller Öffentlichkeit.


----------



## fatz (23. August 2008)

mother lode schrieb:


> Bei mir laufen die im Rahmen eingepreßten Lager der Dämpferwippe nach einigem Fahren extrem schlecht.


das ist interessant. hatte meine vor 2/3 monaten mal angeschaut und die waren nach
fast 2 jahren immer noch top.



> Das Problem liegt aber scheinbar ganz woanders. Ich spiele schon mit dem Gedanken, die Passungen am Rahmen ein wenig zu verändern...


erzaehl mal genauer. 
bin ja nicht so der maschinenbauer (nur physiker) aber was ich mich immer gefragt hab 
ist, warum man da nicht nadellager nimmt. die verkraften einfach viel mehr belastung als
die normalen kugellager. hinten im horstlink sind ja auch welche drin.


----------



## Cube.Team.Biker (23. August 2008)

Hallo zusammen,

mal ne andere Frage.
Hat wer von Euch am Stereo antelle der Syntace P6 eine verstellbare Sattelstütze (ähnl. der Kind Shock)?
Danke schon mal


----------



## mother lode (23. August 2008)

Hallo Fatz!

Das ganze hab ich bemerkt, als ich vor zwei, drei Wochen den Hinterbau zwecks Pflege komplett auseinandergebaut habe. 
Alles andere, Horst-Link, Wippe und Hauptlager sind noch im absolut akzeptablen Bereich nach einem Jahr und nicht übermäßer Beanspruchung. 
Die im Rahmen eingepreßten Lager laufen ausgebaut ganz genauso, nur als sie noch im Rahmen waren ließ sich die Wippe wie mit einer stufenweisen Rasterung drehen - ganz nach dem Motto:

So, wieviele Zentimeter möchten Sie denn einfedern - zwei, drei oder evtl. doch gleich vier...? Nein wir verkaufen die nur in ganzen Stücken...  :kotz:

Dabei hatte ich das Stereo in dem Jahr dreimal auf diese Weise gewartet und kam dann zunächst zu der Überlegung, widerstandsfähigere Lager einzupressen (Edelstahl wg. Rost, denn danach fühlte es sich erst extremst an). Mein Händler hat sie zunächst ausgebaut und dann die Vermutung / Diagnose geäußert, daß es an (zu) hohem Druck auf die Lager läge.
Bei einem Kugellagerhändler meinte der Kollege auch nur, daß man dort ganz gut andere Lagerarten verwenden kann, nur ergäbe sich dann das Problem der passenden Maße.
Im Fahrbetrieb ist mir keine besondere Schwergängigkeit des Hinterbaus aufgefallen, ich hab andererseits auch nicht ein bischen drauf geachtet.
Irgendwann sind die Lager dann aber zusätzlich auch wirklich noch runter...
Jetzt würde ich am liebsten ein wenig innen an den Passungen abtragen, bin aber nicht ganz sicher, ob ich das mit meinem Werkzeug hier schaffe. 
Damit könnte ich mir den Rahmen ganz schnell verhunzen und die Garantie wäre dann eh futsch. 

Und ich hab auch die ganze Zeit im Hinterkopf, irgendetwas in der Richtung (Lager) schonmal im Stereo-Thread oder so gelesen zu haben, hab den Post aber leider noch nicht ausfindig gemacht.
Cube hat womöglich an einigen Stellen nicht die penibelsten Toleranzen festgelegt (oder die sind im Datenverkehr nach Fernost verdreht worden ).
Ohne schlechte Absicht mutmaße ich das an dieser Stelle mal, oder es handelt sich um einen Einzelfall. Fragt sich nur, wie oft andere Stereo / Cube-Besitzer oder Händler das ansonsten überprüfen...
Mein Händler mußte zur Demontage jedenfalls erstmal bei Cube anfragen, wie das vonstatten zu gehen hat und die wirken ansonsten absolut kompetent.
Das sollte jedenfalls nicht so sein und  von einem derartigen Problem habe ich (bei anderen Herstellern) bisher noch nicht gehört. Eigentlich war ich mit meinem Cube immer sehr zufrieden, aber das ärgert mich doch ein wenig.
Bei meiner Ausfahrt heute "mußte" ich wieder das Stomp nehmen - das macht zwar auch Spaß, aber das Stereo kann doch etwas mehr bergab.

So, ich hoffe, mein Roman ließt sich nicht ganz zäh - was denkt denn da ein Physiker wie du?
Sollte ich mich da direkt an Cube wenden - evtl. sogar hier im Forum?
Nach dem Urlaub muß ich jedenfalls nochmal zu dem SKF-Typen.

MfG


----------



## fatz (28. August 2008)

mother lode schrieb:


> So, ich hoffe, mein Roman ließt sich nicht ganz zäh - was denkt denn da ein Physiker wie du?
> Sollte ich mich da direkt an Cube wenden - evtl. sogar hier im Forum?
> Nach dem Urlaub muß ich jedenfalls nochmal zu dem SKF-Typen.


sorry, hab deinenpost irgendwie uebersehen. wenn ich dich richtig verstanden habe 
meinst du dass die passung der lager zu fest sitzt. das ist ohne passendes werkzeug
(reibahle) kitzlig. ich wuerd's erstmal bei cube probieren, schon wegen der garantie. 

wenn die eh abgelaufen ist und du jemand an der hand hast, der mit so maschinenbaukram
fit ist und auch die passende werkstatt hat, kannst du natuerlich das ganze selber 
angehen und auch evtl was umbauen, wenn's halbwegs passende lager gibt.


----------



## Mrpolo9n (30. August 2008)

Tag Leude, habe heut mal mein schönes Dämpferschutzblech ans Stereo gebaut. Ist euch mal aufgefallen, dass es nicht nur bescheiden aussieht, sondern auch bei weitem Einfedern der Dämpfer gegen das Schutzblech drückt?? Oder passiert das nur bei meinem? 
Mit welchen Mitteln reinigt ihr eure Bremsen ?
Gruß und thx


----------



## fatz (30. August 2008)

sorry, Mrpolo9n aber das ist wirklich superfaul. klick doch mal oben auf "suchen".
das wirkt wunder.  echt!
das alles ist hier schon bis zum kotzen diskutiert worden.......


----------



## Cube.Team.Biker (30. August 2008)

Mrpolo9n schrieb:


> Tag Leude, habe heut mal mein schönes Dämpferschutzblech ans Stereo gebaut. Ist euch mal aufgefallen, dass es nicht nur bescheiden aussieht, sondern auch bei weitem Einfedern der Dämpfer gegen das Schutzblech drückt?? Oder passiert das nur bei meinem?
> Gruß und thx



Schmeiß das Teil am Besten raus und werd glücklich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mrpolo9n (30. August 2008)

fatz schrieb:


> sorry, Mrpolo9n aber das ist wirklich superfaul. klick doch mal oben auf "suchen".
> das wirkt wunder. echt!
> das alles ist hier schon bis zum kotzen diskutiert worden.......


 
Oh sorry fatz..., ich hatte nur leider keinen post gefunden, in dem jemand schreibt, dass der dämpfer gegen das schutzblech drückt; deswegen wollt ich hier nur mal fragen ober jemand auch das problem hat... wollte bestimmt nicht die ganze Sache nochmal zur diskussion bringen...


----------



## kneesliding (31. August 2008)

Tag,

wollte heute eine runde drehen und habe festgestellt das ein Bolzen an der Hinterbau kaputt ist.

Das rad ist erst 12 wochen alt!!!
Der bolzen kopf ist einfach zerbrozelt und aus einander gafallen 

Hoffentlich dauert es nicht lang bis es repariert ist, wir wollten am WE nach Feiburg fahren 

So ein mist.....

Pete


----------



## Fury (1. September 2008)

Cube.Team.Biker schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> mal ne andere Frage.
> Hat wer von Euch am Stereo antelle der Syntace P6 eine verstellbare Sattelstütze (ähnl. der Kind Shock)?
> Danke schon mal



Ja, ich habe eine Maverick Speedball dran in 31,6 mm. Der passende Shim ist gleich serienmäßig dabei gewesen (wahrscheinlich für Scott Ransom gedacht). Passt super und wackelt nicht, hält alles aus.

Den Shim gibts auch solo von USE. kostet ca. 11,- Euro, gibts z.B. bei gocycle.de

fury9


----------



## Goddi8 (1. September 2008)

Cube.Team.Biker schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> mal ne andere Frage.
> Hat wer von Euch am Stereo antelle der Syntace P6 eine verstellbare Sattelstütze (ähnl. der Kind Shock)?
> Danke schon mal



Moin, 
ich hab die Joplin in 31,6 mit USE Shim. Sehr schick  und zu empfehlen.
Ist ja baugleich mit der Maverick.


----------



## MasifCentralier (1. September 2008)

Schau mal im Projekt Lightfreerider/Enduro Fred.


----------



## schymmi (1. September 2008)

Mrpolo9n schrieb:


> Tag Leude, habe heut mal mein schönes Dämpferschutzblech ans Stereo gebaut. Ist euch mal aufgefallen, dass es nicht nur bescheiden aussieht, sondern auch bei weitem Einfedern der Dämpfer gegen das Schutzblech drückt?? Oder passiert das nur bei meinem?
> Mit welchen Mitteln reinigt ihr eure Bremsen ?
> Gruß und thx



Also ich weis nicht wo Eure probleme liegen. Meinst schleift auch mit Big Betty2,4 nicht. Auch nicht beim Federn.!! 
Na gut; übers aussehen brauchen wir nicht streiten.

Mfg Schymmi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Glücki (2. September 2008)

Hallo Stereo-Fahrer,

ich habe ein Angebot zum Kauf eines Cube Stereo. 

Wie seid ihr mit dem Rad zufrieden? Was gibt es zu bemängeln oder zu loben? Was sollte man zu dem Rad wissen?

Ich möchte mit dem Rad in den Alpen Touren zwischen 1000 und 2000 hm fahren und dabei auch im verblockten Gelände noch Spaß haben.

Danke für Eure Erfahrungsberichte!


----------



## fatz (2. September 2008)

Glücki schrieb:


> Wie seid ihr mit dem Rad zufrieden?


sehr. ausser, dass ich mittlerweile ziemlich grob unterwegs bin und manchmal gern
etwas mehr federweg haette. aber da kann das rad nix dafuer.


> Ich möchte mit dem Rad in den Alpen Touren zwischen 1000 und 2000 hm fahren und dabei auch im verblockten Gelände noch Spaß haben.


wenn's RICHTIG verblockt ist brauchst fuer spass mehr federweg. aber das stereo ist
ein recht guter kompromiss.

auf die richtige groesse achten....


----------



## turbomensch (2. September 2008)

hallo zusammen! hab n Stereo The One in 18" zu verkaufen.. nur 400km Straße und leichtes Gelände gefahren.. Rechnung vom 31.07.2008 vorhanden, also echt neuwertig!
Muss mich leider davon trennen, weil mein Probleme mit'm Knie immernoch zu groß sind, um das Bike entsprechend zu nutzen... falls wer Interesse hat in den Bikemarkt hier schau'n..


----------



## MasifCentralier (2. September 2008)

fatz schrieb:


> sehr. ausser, dass ich mittlerweile ziemlich grob unterwegs bin und manchmal gern
> etwas mehr federweg haette. aber da kann das rad nix dafuer.
> 
> wenn's RICHTIG verblockt ist brauchst fuer spass mehr federweg. aber das stereo ist
> ein recht guter kompromiss.



Da kann ich dir echt nicht zustimmen, ich glaube dass der Rahmen wie dass 301er Liteville auch Enduro kann, dass nur die AM Gabeln den limitierenden Faktor darstellen.


----------



## fatz (3. September 2008)

@MasifCentralier
so hab ich das eigentlich gemeint. sorry, war n bissl missverstaendlich.
ich denk bekanntermassen auch grad ueber eine marzocchi 55 eta nach......


----------



## Glücki (3. September 2008)

Zur Rahmengröße beim Stereo:

welche Zoll-Größe fahrt ihr bei welcher Schrittlänge bzw. Körpergröße?


----------



## turbomensch (3. September 2008)

also ich bin 1,80 und hab ne normal Schrittlänge für meine Größe.. und würd da auf jeden fall zu 18" raten.. s Stereo hat ne relativ hohe Überstandshöhe.. also immer eher des kleinere wählen, würd ich sagen.. für 20" muss man schon n kleiner Riese sein


----------



## pseudosportler (3. September 2008)

Bei 170 cm und einer Schritthöhe von 78,5 cm fahre ich ein 16" und das passt super.

MfG pseudosportler


----------



## CrossTec (3. September 2008)

turbomensch schrieb:


> also ich bin 1,80 und hab ne normal Schrittlänge für meine Größe.. und würd da auf jeden fall zu 18" raten.. s Stereo hat ne relativ hohe Überstandshöhe.. also immer eher des kleinere wählen, würd ich sagen.. für 20" muss man schon n kleiner Riese sein



Bei mir (1,83 gross) ist der 18"er Dank 89cm Schrittlänge zu klein! Da ist die P6 über Max rausgezogen.  Und für den 20iger sind meine Arme zu kurz!


----------



## rip74 (3. September 2008)

Glücki schrieb:


> Zur Rahmengröße beim Stereo:
> 
> welche Zoll-Größe fahrt ihr bei welcher Schrittlänge bzw. Körpergröße?



SUFU


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fatz (3. September 2008)

rip74 schrieb:


> SUFU



danke!!!


----------



## Daniel1977 (3. September 2008)

Hallo zusammen,

ich möchte nochmals das Gabelthema aufgreifen. Gibt es denn niemanden der schon mal eine 160er Gabel ausprobiert hat? Fox 36 oder Magura Wotan fände ich sehr interessant. Könnte mir gut vorstellen, dass die "dicken Dinger" ähnlich wie beim Liteville 301 gut zum Stereo passen.

Bezüglich der Sitzposition mache ich mir keine Gedanken. Die Fox kann man für die normale Tour problemlos auf 130mm runterdrehen und auch die Magura mit 120mm paßt. Dafür gibts abwärts ne extra Portion Grip, Sicherheit und vorallem Spaß 

Grüße
Daniel


----------



## fatz (4. September 2008)

wenn ich mir eine raufschraub, dann eine, die abgesenkt nicht hoeher als meine fox xtt ist. ich muss auch
noch raufkommen. das einzige was ich unter der bedingung gefunden hab, ist die marzocchi 55 eta.
sobald ich eine gebrauchte find, bei der der austausch des tst auf garantie problemlos ist, also an der 
gabel nix umgebaut wurde, werd ich sie mir kaufen...


----------



## kneesliding (4. September 2008)

Will haben !!!!!







Stereo 2009


----------



## pramuk (4. September 2008)

Hallo zusammen!

Will mir ein Stereo K18 kaufen. Welche Rahmenhöhe würdet ihr mir empfehlen?
Bin 198cm groß und habe eine Schrittlänge von 92cm. 20er oder 22er!?

MfG Bernd


----------



## rip74 (4. September 2008)

rip74 schrieb:


> SUFU


----------



## Eagle23 (4. September 2008)

Och sieht das dingen Geil aus..... 

Will auch haben will stereo 2009...!


----------



## Cube.Team.Biker (4. September 2008)

Die Querstrebe im Hinterbau scheint nicht mehr so nah am Reifen zu verlaufen, schaut aber wie ein Entenbürzel aus.
Mal sehen wie es live wirkt.


----------



## Daniel1977 (4. September 2008)

Ich schließe mich an. Sieht geil aus. Nur die Querstrebe vor dem Hinterrad werde ich auch gleich mal am Sonntag genauer inspizieren. 

Sind schon irgendwelche Preise durchgesickert? Ansonsten werde ich am So auf der Eurobike mal schauen was ich in Erfahrung bringen kann.

Grüße
Daniel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stefan3500 (5. September 2008)

fatz schrieb:


> wenn ich mir eine raufschraub, dann eine, die abgesenkt nicht hoeher als meine fox xtt ist. ich muss auch
> noch raufkommen. das einzige was ich unter der bedingung gefunden hab, ist die marzocchi 55 eta.
> sobald ich eine gebrauchte find, bei der der austausch des tst auf garantie problemlos ist, also an der
> gabel nix umgebaut wurde, werd ich sie mir kaufen...



warum keine 36 Talas ?

Ok der Preis


----------



## pramuk (5. September 2008)

Kann mir denn keiner helfen?


----------



## MasifCentralier (5. September 2008)

pramuk schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen!
> 
> Will mir ein Stereo K18 kaufen. Welche Rahmenhöhe würdet ihr mir empfehlen?
> Bin 198cm groß und habe eine Schrittlänge von 92cm. 20er oder 22er!?
> ...



20er, fahr das auch, find es aber etwas zu groß für ordentliches Bergrunter schreddern.


----------



## pramuk (5. September 2008)

Wie sind deine "Maße" wenn ich fragen darf?


----------



## fatz (5. September 2008)

Stefan3500 schrieb:


> warum keine 36 Talas ?
> 
> Ok der Preis


zum einen der, zum anderen kann ich die nur auf 100mm absenken. das sind 10mm 
hoeher als meine xtt. bissl weiter runter waer nicht bloed an steilen anstiegen, die's
hier in den alpen nun mal hat...
gewichtsmaessig isse auch nur um 300g leichter als die 55
ausserdem hab ich bei marzocchi nicht das gefrett mit dem service. den kann ich
selber machen und brenn nicht jedes mal n hunni wie bei fox.


----------



## taly (6. September 2008)

pramuk schrieb:


> Wie sind deine "Maße" wenn ich fragen darf?



Fahr doch zum Händler und setzt dich auf das Fahrrad drauf. Der kann dir dann auch genau sagen welcher Rahmen für dich optimal ist.

Ich bin auch 198cm groß (Schrittlänge habe ich leider vergessen) und fahre das Stereo in 22". Ich muss sogar die Syntace Sattelstütze auf die maximal zulässige Position ausziehen (17) damit die Beinstellung passt. Für Trails und technische Passagen stelle ich sie aber auf eine mittlere Stufe (10 - 12) ein, da der Sattel sonst bei Bewegungen nach hinten etwas stört...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hector73 (6. September 2008)

taly schrieb:


> Fahr doch zum Händler und setzt dich auf das Fahrrad drauf. Der kann dir dann auch genau sagen welcher Rahmen für dich optimal ist.
> 
> Ich bin auch 198cm groß (Schrittlänge habe ich leider vergessen) und fahre das Stereo in 22". Ich muss sogar die Syntace Sattelstütze auf die maximal zulässige Position ausziehen (17) damit die Beinstellung passt. Für Trails und technische Passagen stelle ich sie aber auf eine mittlere Stufe (10 - 12) ein, da der Sattel sonst bei Bewegungen nach hinten etwas stört...



Also ich bin 1,92 mit Schrittlänge 92 cm und fahre auch das Stereo 08 in 22" - nachdem der Verkäufer mir dazu geraten hat, und ich mich auf dem Bike bei der "Probefahrt" über dem Parkplatz auch nicht unwohl gefühlt habe.
Letztendlich hängt es wohl wirklich davon ab welche Strecken du fährst und wie dein Restkörper *g* (Armlänge, Rumpf) gebaut ist.
Ich habe den Kauf bisher noch nicht bereut - fahre aber auch nicht die super Technik Strecken.


----------



## Stefan3500 (6. September 2008)

fatz schrieb:


> zum einen der, zum anderen kann ich die nur auf 100mm absenken. das sind 10mm
> hoeher als meine xtt. bissl weiter runter waer nicht bloed an steilen anstiegen, die's
> hier in den alpen nun mal hat...
> gewichtsmaessig isse auch nur um 300g leichter als die 55
> ...



Ok, das mit der Absenken lass ich gelten. Aber 300g ist nicht gerade wenig und den Fox Service kannste auch selbst machen. Fox hat die beste technische Dokumentation (mit RS vielleicht).

edit: seh gerade 2009 hat sogar die 32 Talas 150mm FW !


----------



## fatz (6. September 2008)

Stefan3500 schrieb:


> Aber 300g ist nicht gerade wenig


300g sind mir ehrlich gesagt reichlich peripher wenn das ding gut ist....


> den Fox Service kannste auch selbst machen. Fox hat die beste technische Dokumentation (mit RS vielleicht).


mir hat mein haendler vor 2 jahren dringend abgeraten, eine fox aufzumachen. er 
schraube sonst alles moegliche selber auf, aber von fox wuerde er die finger lassen. da 
braeuchte man eine ganze menge tricks und spezialwerkzeug. ich kenn den typ ganz
gut, da er hin und wieder freiberuflich fuer dieselbe firma arbeitet wie ich und glaub ihm
da eigentlich. im meinem handbuch steht ueber service rein gar nix drin, ausser 
einschicken.
abgesehen davon bin ich, seit ich an meinem hardtail eine mx comp dranhab, von 
marzocchi ziemlich ueberzeugt. was jetzt nicht heisst, das fox schlecht ist. aber das
preisleistungsverhaeltnis ist bei den italienern deutlich besser.


----------



## MasifCentralier (6. September 2008)

Du weißt aber schon, dass die 55 wenn du ETA anmachst, wie im Lockout ist, was ich ziemlich mies fänd, da dann die Gabel keine Wurzeln(z.B.) im Uphill ausgleichen kann.


----------



## fatz (6. September 2008)

MasifCentralier schrieb:


> Du weißt aber schon, dass die 55 wenn du ETA anmachst, wie im Lockout ist, was ich ziemlich mies fänd, da dann die Gabel keine Wurzeln(z.B.) im Uphill ausgleichen kann.


danke fuer den hinweis. aber ich kenn das eta. da hast du immer noch so 3cm 
restfederweg. das langt mir bergauf. bist du schon mal eine marzocchi gefahren?


----------



## MasifCentralier (6. September 2008)

Nö, habs mir aber bei nem Mitfahrer genau angeschaut, da ich auch schon an ne 55 gedacht hatte.


----------



## hofschalk (7. September 2008)

Hector73 schrieb:


> Also ich bin 1,92 mit Schrittlänge 92 cm und fahre auch das Stereo 08 in 22" - nachdem der Verkäufer mir dazu geraten hat,


 
Ich habe ähnliche Maße wie du, aber mein Verkäufer hat mir zu dem 20" geraten, da das angeblich so groß ausfallen würde. Habe zwar jetzt die Sattelstütze auf maximal herausgezogen, aber größer dürfte der Rahmen bei mir nicht sein, da ich sonst mit ganz empfindlichen Stellen am Rahmen aufsitzen würde wenn man bei ner Steigung mal absteigen muss.


----------



## pramuk (7. September 2008)

@ Hector73

Habe leider keinen Händler in der Nähe der eins stehen hat! Konnte mich immernoch nicht entscheiden!


----------



## Fire578 (8. September 2008)

Weiß jemand ob sich die Rahmengeometrie beim 09 Stereo geändert hat, oder ob die nur die Klemmung der Wippe und die Steckachsen eingebaut haben. 
Also kurz ist das nen neuer Rahmen oder nur neue Farben? Überlege mir eins zu kaufen, will aber natürlich erstmal fahren. Also interessiert mich ob ich das 08 mit dem 09 vergleichen kann oder nicht.


----------



## frogbite (8. September 2008)

Hi,

also was mir bei den Geometriedaten des Stereo 2009 ins auch stach: Tretlagerabsenkung -7; bei 2008 lag sie bei 0. Damit dürfte der Schwerpunkt 7 mm niedriger liegen, was sicherlich bei wendigen Trails hilfreich sein dürfte. Ober irre ich mich da?

F.B.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stereofan (8. September 2008)

Da Must Du bei Cube schauen dort steht schon was, Und es gibt schon bilder leiger nur 2 verschidene farben:-( Es Müste noch eins geben Was so aussiht wie das milkygreen ist nur das  ganze in Blau.-)  Habt ihr schon mal das Bike in schwarzlicht gesehen?  Ey muss sagen das ist der Hammer das leuchtet.. geil geil geil bei gelegenheit mache ich mal nen Bild


----------



## Stereofan (8. September 2008)

Im Übrigen Wegen Den Dämpfer schutzbech müst ihr bei 09ner modell nicht mehr streiten das ist angeschweist da hamse doch nachdedacht und sich was einfallen lassen

Also kein Plasik mehr bas bei der gewichs angabe stimmt was nich bei dem Bike die geben an 2700g an:-? schaut bei cube ungelogen. 

also 27 kg ist mehr downhill oder?


----------



## Stacked (8. September 2008)

> Also kein Plasik mehr bas bei der gewichs angabe stimmt was nich bei dem Bike die geben an 2700g an:-? schaut bei cube ungelogen.
> 
> also 27 kg ist mehr downhill oder?



Kilo ist die Abkürzung für 1000.
2700g/1000 = 2,7 kg


----------



## Andi 3001 (8. September 2008)

Stereofan schrieb:


> Im Übrigen Wegen Den Dämpfer schutzbech müst ihr bei 09ner modell nicht mehr streiten das ist angeschweist da hamse doch nachdedacht und sich was einfallen lassen
> 
> Also kein Plasik mehr bas bei der gewichs angabe stimmt was nich bei dem Bike die geben an 2700g an:-? schaut bei cube ungelogen.
> 
> also 27 kg ist mehr downhill oder?


äh 2700g =2,7kg = Rahmengewicht? Außerdem kann das eigentlich kein richtiger Dämpferschutz sein, weil es viel zu kurz und zu hoch ist. ich kanns mir auf jeden Fall nicht vorstellen..


----------



## Stereofan (8. September 2008)

ja habs erst beim abschiken gemerkt mit dem gewicht sorry das das 2,7 kilo sind


----------



## rip74 (8. September 2008)

@ stereofan 

lass das mal lieber mit den drogen!


----------



## Stereofan (9. September 2008)

Wiso Drogen?


----------



## Spectrum (9. September 2008)

... deshalb...


Stereofan schrieb:


> Wieso


 

VG Alex


----------



## Stereofan (9. September 2008)

Oki verstehe

Kommt vor


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Glücki (9. September 2008)

Fire578 schrieb:


> Weiß jemand ob sich die Rahmengeometrie beim 09 Stereo geändert hat, oder ob die nur die Klemmung der Wippe und die Steckachsen eingebaut haben.
> Also kurz ist das nen neuer Rahmen oder nur neue Farben?



Man erkennt auf den ersten Blick, dass es sich um einen anderen Rahmen handelt, wenn man die beiden Modelle nebeneinander stellt (google mal nach den 08 Modellen).

Die 09er haben einen niedrigeren Schwerpunkt. Dazu steht auch etwas auf der Cube Seite.


----------



## frogbite (9. September 2008)

Glücki schrieb:


> Die 09er haben einen niedrigeren Schwerpunkt. Dazu steht auch etwas auf der Cube Seite.



Wegen der Tretlagerabsenkung von -7 dürfte daher der Schwerpunkt um ganze 7 mm niedriger liegen als beim Stereo 08.

F.B.


----------



## idworker (9. September 2008)

Hi Stereo Fan's,
was haltet ihr von den 09er Modellen? Die haben jetzt 2,4er FA serienmäßig montiert. Die von Cube sind vom Hydroforming voll auf begeistert. Ich bin gespannt ob die innerhalb der 09er Modelle noch was mit HammerSchmidt vorstellen, wisst ihr was dazu?


----------



## MasifCentralier (9. September 2008)

Da solltest du mal wen fragen, der auf der Eurobike war und sich mit denen Unterhalten hat, wie z.B: den Thomas(Admin)
@ all
Ich habe jetzt meine Manitou Minute verkauft, und peile nun endlich die 160mm an. Wie stehts bei dir Fatz? Ich hätte da ne sehr günstige und warscheinlich mehr als ähnliche Alternative zur 55: http://www.go1bike.com//index.php?p...facturer_id=0&option=com_virtuemart&Itemid=62
Gruß
Sebastian


----------



## idworker (9. September 2008)

Da solltest du mal wen fragen, der auf der Eurobike war und sich mit denen Unterhalten hat, wie z.B: den Thomas(Admin)

Bei Cube gibts hierzu "no comment" oder wie?


----------



## fatz (9. September 2008)

MasifCentralier schrieb:


> Wie stehts bei dir Fatz?


wenn eine gute gebrauchte 55 eta hergeht nehm ich sie.


> Ich hätte da ne sehr günstige und warscheinlich mehr als ähnliche Alternative zur 55: http://www.go1bike.com//index.php?p...facturer_id=0&option=com_virtuemart&Itemid=62


ist fuer mich nicht weit genug absenkbar. die minimal 90mm, die meine xtt hat, muessen
sein. hab hier zu viele steile anstiege und das ist teilweise so schon grenzwertig. da 
bleibt mir nur die 55 eta. moecht mir halt keine neue kaufen, obwohl die jetzt bei bmo
auch schon fuer 550eisen hergehen...
mal schaun. mir pressiert's da nicht so. fuer meine alte gabel krieg ich eh nix mehr.
was machst du mit dem vorderrad? umspeichen oder neues?


gruss,
franz


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MasifCentralier (9. September 2008)

Neues, die x455 ist mir zu schmal. Wird dann wohl eins aus irgendwelchen Hauskomponenten von Veltec, AS oder so. Ich brauch ja keine stabielere Nabe, daher wäre die Veltec XC 20mm wohl die günstigste Wahl.


----------



## fatz (10. September 2008)

ich hab die sun sos drauf. die ist schoen breit. ueberleg noch ob ich mir's antun soll und selber umspeiche....


----------



## Glücki (10. September 2008)

frogbite schrieb:


> Wegen der Tretlagerabsenkung von -7 dürfte daher der Schwerpunkt um ganze 7 mm niedriger liegen als beim Stereo 08.
> 
> F.B.



Genau. Außerdem fällt das Oberrohr bei dem Modell 09 stärker ab, wodurch möglicherweise die Masse auch etwas tiefer liegt (?).

Ob und wie sich das beim Fahren wirklich auswirkt ist natürlich nochmal eine ganz andere Frage.


----------



## fatz (10. September 2008)

zum thema 160mm:
damit http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=356709 ist das thema fuer mich erstmal 
gestorben. die 55 baut naemlich nicht, wie man anhand des federwegs annehmen koennte, nur 30mm hoeher 
als die xtt sondern 40mm hoeher. d.h. abgesenkt waer sie dann so hoch wie die xtt, wenn diese auf 110mm 
eingestellt ist. das ist mir 20mm zuviel.
dass die 55 mit eta nicht genausoweit reingeht wie ohne, war irgendwie ein denkfehler meinerseits....

werd mir dann wohl doch noch irgendwann n krasseres bike rauslassen muessen, aber da ist noch zeit....


----------



## MasifCentralier (10. September 2008)

Da bleibt dann wohl nur noch die Wotan, wenn dir die Fox zu teuer ist.


----------



## Fire578 (10. September 2008)

Hi, Ã¼berlege mir auch das 09er Stereo K18 zuzulegen. Find das Ding einfach nur G***E***I***L***!***!
Das einzige was mich so ein bisschen stÃ¶rt, ist die RS Revelation in dem K18. Aber der Aufpreis auf das "The One" ist mir zu hoch. Das soll ja 2799â¬ kosten und auÃer der Bremse und der Gabel sind die 2 Modelle ja gleich. Wie seht ihr das?
GruÃ Christof


----------



## fatz (11. September 2008)

MasifCentralier schrieb:


> Da bleibt dann wohl nur noch die Wotan.


die geht auch nur auf 120 runter. ist also auch keine alternative. das problem ist halt
einfach, dass das stereo ein um 2cm laengeres steuerrohr als zb. das fritzz hat.
ein zweites rad ist fuer mich vielleicht eh besser. eins fuer normale touren und eins fuer
grobe touren....
die jungs vom laden bei mir ums eck meinten, dass  sie naechstes jahr wohl testpoint
fuer norco machen. da werd ich mal n bissl ausprobieren....
vielleicht find ich hier in RO auch mal n dealer, der das fritzz da hat.


----------



## tbird (11. September 2008)

Fire578 schrieb:


> Hi, überlege mir auch das 09er Stereo K18 zuzulegen. Find das Ding einfach nur G***E***I***L***!***!
> Das einzige was mich so ein bisschen stört, ist die RS Revelation in dem K18. Aber der Aufpreis auf das "The One" ist mir zu hoch. Das soll ja 2799 kosten und außer der Bremse und der Gabel sind die 2 Modelle ja gleich. Wie seht ihr das?
> Gruß Christof




Die Revelation ist eine sehr geile Gabel, die imho der Fox in nichts nachsteht!


----------



## wurzelhoppser (11. September 2008)

Fire578 weißt du denn wie die neue RS 140mm überhaupt ist? Es ist nicht immer alles Fox.Gruss


----------



## MasifCentralier (11. September 2008)

Ich find U-Turn aber für nen Tourenbike äußerst suboptimal, und ne einstellbare H/L Druckstufe hat die Rvltn auch nicht. 
@ Fire 578
Außerdem liegen zwischen der One und der k18 Welten!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Flo_27984 (11. September 2008)

Werd mir ebenfalls das 09'er Stereo holen! Weiß jemand von euch in wie fern der Laufradsatz - DT Swiss XPW1600 VR:15mm/HR:X12mm mit dem Crossmax vergleichbar ist?


----------



## Fire578 (11. September 2008)

MasifCentralier schrieb:


> @ Fire 578
> AuÃerdem liegen zwischen der One und der k18 Welten!



Das mag ja sein, aber fÃ¼r einen Aufpreis von 600â¬ kann ich mir jede Bremse kaufen die ich will. Evtl. kann man da beim kauf ja noch was verhandeln. Hab jetzt auch ne K18 und so schlecht ist die auch nicht.


@wurzelhoppser
Nein ich weiÃ natÃ¼rlich nicht wie die Revelation ist, das ist eigentlich so das Hauptthema an dem Bike was mich beschÃ¤ftigt. Da die Gabel auch ziemlich teuer zum mal eben wechseln ist. 
GruÃ Christof


----------



## jan84 (11. September 2008)

Bin am Stereo Laurin FCR, Revelation und beim bekannten am Stereo (gleich Größe) Fox Terralogic gefahren. Preisleistungsmäßig ist die Revelation am besten, steht den anderen beiden funktional kaum nach. 
Magura und Fox sind ein wenig sensibler als die Rvl, die Magura ist die verwindungssteifste kurz vor der Fox (biegesteifigkeit ist die Fox nen Tacken besser als die Magura), hier ist die Rvl etwas schlechter. Magura hat für mich die mit Abstand beste Absenkung (vom Lenker und die Federung wird abgesenkt richtig weich). 

Zum Service von RockShox kann ich nix sagen, Fox ist sehr mager, Magura aus eigener Erfahrung top. 

Wer nicht regelmäßig eine schnell zu bedienende Absenkung sucht und wem egal ist was auf der Gabel steht ist meiner Erfahrung nach mit der Revelation am besten bedient. 

grüße
jan


----------



## Stereofan (12. September 2008)

Hey Leute, habe das was interesantes fÃ¼r Euch:
*Am Sonntag, den 21.9. von 09.00 Uhr â 17.00 Uhr* gibt es RÃ¤der satt zum testen: 

*- Cannondale Truck mit TestrÃ¤dern*
*- Rocky Mountain Stand mit TestrÃ¤dern*
*- All Mountains Zelt mit Testbikes von Specialized und CUBE; *
*- Abverkauf von Bikes 2008, groÃer Ausverkauf an Bekleidung*
In Allmountans wiesbaden 
schaut bei: www.*allmountain*s-*wiesbaden*.de

Der Laden Ist echt super dort habe ich mein Bike her. die sind Supernett und sehr kepetent

Also vorbeischauen .

Gruss


----------



## Glücki (18. September 2008)

Uphill-Qualitäten vom Stereo?

Mich würde interessieren, wie sich das Stereo 2008 bergauf macht. Lässt sich das Vorderrad auch noch bei > 20 % kontrollieren oder kommt es hoch? Ich habe da etwas Bedenken wegen der "hohen" und "bequemen" Position.

Ich komme von einem Starr-Gabel Bike und bin eine sehr gestreckte Sitzposition gewöhnt. 

Mir ist klar, dass das beim Stereo anders ist. Wichtig ist mir trotzdem, dass das Stereo auch für harte Alpen-Anstiege geeignet ist.


----------



## wildkater (18. September 2008)

Glücki schrieb:


> Uphill-Qualitäten vom Stereo?
> 
> Mich würde interessieren, wie sich das Stereo 2008 bergauf macht. Lässt sich das Vorderrad auch noch bei > 20 % kontrollieren oder kommt es hoch? Ich habe da etwas Bedenken wegen der "hohen" und "bequemen" Position.
> 
> ...



...mit Popo vorrutschen auf Sattelspitze, Ellenbogen raus, Kinn Richtung Lenker und dann gehen >20% problemlos (Limit sind die Oberschenkelkräfte). 

Etwas "leicht" wird das VR - vor allem in unwegsamen Gelände, Wurzeln etc. - natürlich schon --> bedingt durch die Geometrie des Stereos. 
Aber mit meiner FOX Talas mit Absenkung auf 90mm knacke ich kurzfristig sogar an die 30% (je nach Untergrund ).


----------



## wurzelhoppser (18. September 2008)

Gebe wildkater recht bei 20% brauchts du schon gute Oberschenkel aber es geht wenn du noch eine Gabel zum absenken hast sehe ich keine Probleme,außerdem hat das Stereo ein super geilen antriebsneutralen Hinterbau.Ich selbst benutze die Propedalstellung fast nie.Viel Spass wenn du dir eins zulegts.Gruss


----------



## jan84 (18. September 2008)

Kletterfähigkeiten scheitern bei mir auch bei anstiegen länger als 10 Metern an den Oberschenkeln (und die sind schon recht fit ) und nicht an der Geometrie (mit Absenkung auf ~90mm). Und das ganze trotz sehr massivem Sattelstützenauszug und relativ kurzem vorbau. 
ProPedal nutz ich nur auf extrem steilen trails ohne großartige hindernisse, da man dadurch ne "horizontalere" Sitzposition hat.


----------



## DerandereJan (18. September 2008)

jan84 schrieb:


> Kletterfähigkeiten scheitern bei mir auch bei anstiegen länger als 10 Metern an den Oberschenkeln (und die sind schon recht fit ) und nicht an der Geometrie (mit Absenkung auf ~90mm). Und das ganze trotz sehr massivem Sattelstützenauszug und relativ kurzem vorbau.
> ProPedal nutz ich nur auf extrem steilen trails ohne großartige hindernisse, da man dadurch ne "horizontalere" Sitzposition hat.


Gib nich so an!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Polldi (19. September 2008)

Noch jemand mit 'nem RP 3 (statt 23) am Stereo unterwegs? Was war eigentlich der genaue Grund für den Einbau bei Cube? Hat Fox wirklich noch keine 23er liefern können bei Modellstart?


----------



## wurzelhoppser (19. September 2008)

Hallo zusammen,mein Stereo 2008 knartz schon wieder.Habe sämtliche Verbindungen Hinterbau gereinigt,insklusive Tretlager und alles sehr gut neu gefettet schon das zweite mal.Es geht eine Zeit gut und dann geht es erneut los.Meistens bei steilen Bergauffahren mit großer Krafteinwirkung beim kleinen Ritzel fahren.Einer eine Idee um abhilfe zu schaffen?Gruss


----------



## MasifCentralier (19. September 2008)

Das ist warscheinlich die Sattelstütze. Das hat man ja recht häufig.


----------



## pseudosportler (19. September 2008)

Glücki schrieb:


> Uphill-Qualitäten vom Stereo?
> 
> Mich würde interessieren, wie sich das Stereo 2008 bergauf macht. Lässt sich das Vorderrad auch noch bei > 20 % kontrollieren oder kommt es hoch? Ich habe da etwas Bedenken wegen der "hohen" und "bequemen" Position.
> 
> ...



Da kann ich mich nicht beklagen, alles was ich mit meinen Racehardtail hoch komme geht mit den Stereo auch.
Da ich bei einer größe von 1,70m einen 16" Rahmen habe sitze ich recht kompakt auf den Rad und wen ich auf den Sattel nach vorne rutsche und mich vorbeuge habe ich genügend Druck auf den Vorderrad und auch 20% + Steigungen zu fahren und wen es länger hoch geht wierd die Pike runtergedreht von 140mm auf 110mm, ist zwar etwas umständlich aber lohnt sich.

MfG pseudosportler


----------



## Slidger (20. September 2008)

wurzelhoppser schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,mein Stereo 2008 knartz schon wieder.Habe sämtliche Verbindungen Hinterbau gereinigt,insklusive Tretlager und alles sehr gut neu gefettet schon das zweite mal.Es geht eine Zeit gut und dann geht es erneut los.Meistens bei steilen Bergauffahren mit großer Krafteinwirkung beim kleinen Ritzel fahren.Einer eine Idee um abhilfe zu schaffen?Gruss



Hallo,

ich hab nen Sting mit der gleichen Problematik, ne Weile fährt sich alles ruhig und besonders bergauf fängts an im Tretrythmus zu knacken, wo das Geräusch herkommt hab ich noch nicht raus.
Ne Weile heisst 1 bis 2 Stunden, je nach Belastung.

MfG

Bernd

Also bei mir isses nicht die Sattelstütze!


----------



## Mrpolo9n (20. September 2008)

Moin. Ich hatte irgendwo hier im Forum mal eine Internetadresse für Bikestrecken, wo man selber Strecken einpflegen und like google earth dann sehen kann, entdeckt, finde sie aber nicht wieder. Hat viellecht jemand von euch ne idee was ich meine und vlt auch die Adresse für mich ?? thx


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Slidger (20. September 2008)

??

was machtn das in diesem Fred???


----------



## Fire578 (20. September 2008)

Hi Wurzelhoppser,
frag mal Janus, der hat das selbe Problem an seinem Sting. Das knacken kommt aus der Aufhängung des Umlenkhebels am Sitzrohr. Er hat sein Sting jetzt zum dritten mal deswegen bei BnS in Velbert. Beim neuen Stereo und Sting haben sie das Lager ja auch geändert und gegen ein geklemmtes Gleitlager ersetzt. Scheint also auch Cube nicht entgangen zu sein mit dem Knacken.
Gruß Christof


----------



## wurzelhoppser (20. September 2008)

Masifcentralier hattest recht war wirklich die Sattelstütze,hätte ich auch selbst drauf kommen können hätte ich mir nee menge Arbeit sparen können.Jetzt knarzt es nirgendwo mehr.Besten Dank


----------



## jan84 (21. September 2008)

Sollte jemand Interesse an einem 11 Monate alten Stereo Rahmenkit (Rahmen, RP23, Syntace P6 in 480mm Länge, Syntace Superspin Steuersatz und XT Umwerfer) haben könnte dieser mich per PN erreichen...
Ich brauche wieder nen ungefedertes Heck . 

grüße
jan


----------



## DerandereJan (21. September 2008)

jan84 schrieb:


> Sollte jemand Interesse an einem 11 Monate alten Stereo Rahmenkit (Rahmen, RP23, Syntace P6 in 480mm Länge, Syntace Superspin Steuersatz und XT Umwerfer) haben könnte dieser mich per PN erreichen...
> Ich brauche wieder nen ungefedertes Heck .
> 
> grüße
> jan


 ........ was ist denn passiert? Der Hobel is doch geil??


----------



## jan84 (21. September 2008)

Hinten ohne Federung hat aber auch einfach seine Vorzüge . 

j


----------



## swissbandit (25. September 2008)

hallo zusammen

ich habe die möglichkeit ein 08er cube stereo das als testbike unterwegs war, jedoch mit 12mt garantie für umgerechnet ca 2000 euro zu kaufen? was meint ihr??


----------



## Andi 3001 (25. September 2008)

genaues modell?-Lohnt sich aber so ziehmlich in jedem fall.


----------



## DerandereJan (25. September 2008)

swissbandit schrieb:


> hallo zusammen
> 
> ich habe die möglichkeit ein 08er cube stereo das als testbike unterwegs war, jedoch mit 12mt garantie für umgerechnet ca 2000 euro zu kaufen? was meint ihr??


HAU REIN!!!!!


----------



## swissbandit (25. September 2008)

ein cube stereo k24
Hersteller: CUBE 

Serie: HPA Series 

Kategorie: Fullsuspension 

Modelljahr: 2008 

Rahmen: HPA 7005 Hydroform DTC triple butted, FSP 4-Link-System 

Rahmengrössen: 22" passend für eine Grösse 185-195 

Farbe: Black Anodized 

Federgabel/-Element: Fox 32 Talas RLC, 100/120/140mm, Lockout 

Dämpfer: Fox Float RP23, Einbaulänge 190mm 

Schaltung: Shimano XTR 

Schalthebel: Shimano XT 

Umwerfer: Shimano Deore XT E-Type 

Nabe/Kassette: Sram PG990 11-32Z., 9-fach 

Kurbel/Innenlager: Shimano Deore XT, Hollowtech II, 44x32x22Z., 175mm 

Naben hinten: Mavic Crossmax ST Systemlaufradsatz 

Naben vorn: Mavic Crossmax ST Systemlaufradsatz 

Kette: XT 

Pedale: XT 

Bremsen: Formula Oro K24, Carbon, hydr.Scheiben- bremse (180/180mm


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Andi 3001 (25. September 2008)

Das Rad fahr ich auch, einziger unterschied: Sram X0, statt XTR.....-..Und das für 1000 mehr, HAU REIN, ohne witz, besser gehts net!.....Und dann haste noch genug geld für tuning, wie z.B. 200er scheiben vorn, etc ...


----------



## MasifCentralier (25. September 2008)

Hi, wenn du nicht über 195 bist würde ich es auf keinen Fall nehmen. Das Stereo fällt ziemlich groß aus, und das Oberrohr ist besonders hoch(Eianschlaggefahr)


----------



## jan84 (26. September 2008)

22" ab 185 halte ich fürn Gerüch/am Einsatzzweck vorbei. Mir war mit 186 das 20" ja schon zu groß...

grüße
jan


----------



## swissbandit (26. September 2008)

über 195 nicht! ich bin 195! ich gehs auf jeden fall mal probe fahren


----------



## dave_01 (26. September 2008)

Bin selber 195 und fahre das Stereo the One in 22". 

Beim kleineren 20" Modell war des Sattelstützenauszug schon seeeehr weit draußen und die Überhöhung entsprechend groß. Auch in Kurven fühle ich mich auf dem 22" wohler.

Bei dem Angebot bekommst Du die beste Ausstattung zu einem wirklich tollen Preis *fast ein wenig neidig bin*

lG


----------



## Fränki__ (26. September 2008)

Hallo Stereo-Rider,

nachdem ich mir in den letzten zwei Tagen den gesamten Thread zu Gemüte geführt habe, stehe ich vor einer ähnlichen Kaufentscheidung wie swissbandit.

Allerdings handelt es sich bei mir um einen 20" Rahmen, welcher bei einer Körpergröße von 1,87 und einer Schrittlänge von 92 cm perfekt sein dürfte.

Allerdings schrecken mich Eure Aussagen zu den abgerissenen Hinterbauschrauben doch etwas ab! Oder gibt es hierzu neue bzw. nähere Erkenntnisse warum die Schrauben reihenweise abreißen.

Kann es sein das einige von Euch das gute Stück "überfordern" - soll kein persönlicher Angriff an Euch sein, ich versuche nur herauszufinden warum der Hinterbau so anfällig ist.

Auf ein '09er Modell möchte ich nicht warten, da diese lt. Händler Aussage erst im Februar/ März nächsten Jahres im Handel zu erwarten sein werden.

Danke schon mal für Eure Antworten.


----------



## wurzelhoppser (26. September 2008)

Passiert schon mal , das eine reißt wenn du Pech hast.Man gewöhnt sich an alles.Warte doch die 4 Monate hasste ein neues mit überarbeiteten Hinterbau und Steckachse,der Winter kommt.Gruss


----------



## Fränki__ (26. September 2008)

...sind aber nicht nur 4 Monate, sondern auch 700  Mehrpreis.


----------



## Andi 3001 (26. September 2008)

Ich kann dich (hoffe ich) etwas beruhivgen....Ich fahr mein rad jetzt bereits über 3000km (seit endde februar 2008) und bei mir ist das noch nie passiert, und das obwohl ich mein rad nicht geschont habe! Teilweise benutze ich es sogar für "light freeride".....und wie gesagt: Hinterbau wie am ertsne tag!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jan84 (27. September 2008)

Man muss nur regelmäßig kontrollieren ob die Schrauben richtig angezogen sind. Bei mir ist bei "artgerechtem Einsatz" und >5tkm noch alles iO.

grüße
jan


----------



## Daniel1977 (27. September 2008)

Kann ich nur bestätigen. Mittlerweile habe ich auf meinem 06er Stereo 4500km drauf und bis jetzt keinerlei Probleme. Den Hinterbau hatte letzte Woche komplett zerlegt. Alle Wälzlager drehen noch ohne Rattermarken sowie leichtgängig durch. Die Bolzen des Gleitlagers am Horst-Link sieht ebenfalls i.O. aus.

Grüße
Daniel


----------



## jan84 (27. September 2008)

Hat noch wer nen FD770 (XT 08) Umwerfer montiert?
Falls ja, könnte derjenige mal gucken ob dieser (mit dem Teil in dem die Zugklemmschraube sitzt) beim vollen Einfedern des Hinterbaus an eben diesen anstößt? Montiert fällt es nicht weiter auf, mir ist es beim Saubermachen des Rahmens eben aufgefallen. 
Ist zwar nur ein "Streifschuss", der Rahmen lässt an dieser Stelle aber trotzdem Eloxal und ein wenig Aluminium,

grüße
jan


----------



## swissbandit (27. September 2008)

probefahrt war sehr gut. und weil ichs nicht übers herz gebracht habe das cube dort alleine zu lassen hab ichs gleich mit nach hause genommen... )))

und gleich ne erste runde gedreht! was soll ich sagen! einfach nur GEIL!! kein vergleich mit meinem 06er prophet.


----------



## Fränki__ (28. September 2008)

..kurze Frage an die Gemeinde, wie lang ist denn der "serienmässig" verbaute Vorbau bei einem 20" Stereo?

Ich frage deshalb. weil ich zZ. noch die Geometriedaten zwischen meinem SX Trail (Gr. L = 19") und dem Stereo in 20" vergleiche.

Das Stereo fällt da schon kompakter aus. Ich kann leider bei meinem Händler vor Ort das 20" nicht probesitzen, da er es für mich bestellen würde.

Sorry, ich weiß das "Rahmengrößen-Problem" wurde hier schon zur genüge diskutiert, möchte aber nicht mal eben so 2200  auf den Thresen legen und im Nachhinein feststellen das der Rahmen für mich nicht taugt.

Will das Bike eben explizit für Touren, da ich ja einen Speiseeis Freerider habe.

Ein bis zwei Tips würden mir da schon noch helfen - danke


----------



## ratko (28. September 2008)

Hallo an alle,

hab mir gestern ein Stereo k18 2008er für 1799,- geholt. Bin nach der ersten kleinen Ausfahrt  extrem begeistert, insbesondere wenn ich einen Vergleich zu meinem Hardtail ziehe (Cube LTD cc 2008er). Das Stereo ist einfach nur geil. Es ist ein 20" Rahmen. Bin 183cm groß, mit einer Schrittlänge von 85cm. Bin auch mit dem 18" probegefahren, war mir aber viel zu nervös im Fahrverhalten im Gegensatz zum 20".
Hier ein Foto im sauberen Zustand, hoffe natürlich, dass ich bald "dreckige und somit artgerechte" Fotos hier reinstellen kann.

Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ratko (28. September 2008)

Fränki schrieb:


> ..kurze Frage an die Gemeinde, wie lang ist denn der "serienmässig" verbaute Vorbau bei einem 20" Stereo?
> 
> Ich frage deshalb. weil ich zZ. noch die Geometriedaten zwischen meinem SX Trail (Gr. L = 19") und dem Stereo in 20" vergleiche.
> 
> ...



Hallo Fränki,

hab an meinem 20" Stereo (2008) einen 80er Vorbau, an meinem Hardtail hatte ich einen 120er. Wenn Du einen relativ kurzen Oberkörper hast, ist der 80er Vorbau sehr geeignet. Bei mir passt es optimal, hab sogar meinen Sattel etwas vorgestellt.
Gruß


----------



## DerandereJan (28. September 2008)

ratko schrieb:


> Hallo an alle,
> 
> hab mir gestern ein Stereo k18 2008er für 1799,- geholt. Bin nach der ersten kleinen Ausfahrt  extrem begeistert, insbesondere wenn ich einen Vergleich zu meinem Hardtail ziehe (Cube LTD cc 2008er). Das Stereo ist einfach nur geil. Es ist ein 20" Rahmen. Bin 183cm groß, mit einer Schrittlänge von 85cm. Bin auch mit dem 18" probegefahren, war mir aber viel zu nervös im Fahrverhalten im Gegensatz zum 20".
> Hier ein Foto im sauberen Zustand, hoffe natürlich, dass ich bald "dreckige und somit artgerechte" Fotos hier reinstellen kann.
> ...


ich glaub ich seh nicht recht....... da is ja n Schutzblech dran!!!!!!!!!!!!! 
          :kotz:


----------



## ratko (28. September 2008)

DerandereJan schrieb:


> ich glaub ich seh nicht recht....... da is ja n Schutzblech dran!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> :kotz:



Man freut sich so über sein neues Rad und dann kommt ein hirnloser Vollidiot, der seine mangelhafte Ausstattung an primären Geschlechtsorganen mit deplazierten Forumbeiträgen kompensiert. 
Hast wohl in Deinem armseligen Leben sonst nirgendwo was zu melden, sonst hättest Du vermutlich Deine angebliche Verwunderung auch etwas diplomatischer zum Ausdruck gebracht. Geh lieber etwas radeln, um Deine Agressionen abzubauen, bei mit bist Du mit Deinem Müll an der falschen Adresse. 
Lieber ein kleines Schutzblech als ein kleiner Pimmel.


----------



## Andi 3001 (28. September 2008)

AHA, Hey Jungs gaaanz ruhig.. die schutzblechdisskusion hatten wir doch schon oft, und wir wissen auch, dass es leute gibt, die sie hassen und welche die sie für nötig halten, von daher........


----------



## wurzelhoppser (28. September 2008)

ratko bleib mal locker hier im Forum, auch wenn du dein Schutzblech schön findest müssen andere es nicht tun.Bleib fair und beschimpf die Leute nicht.


----------



## ratko (28. September 2008)

wurzelhoppser schrieb:


> ratko bleib mal locker hier im Forum, auch wenn du dein Schutzblech schön findest müssen andere es nicht tun.Bleib fair und beschimpf die Leute nicht.



Du hast wohl nicht begriffen worum es geht. Es geht hierbei zuletzt um ein billiges Schutzblech, sondern vielmeht um die Art, wie man miteinander umgeht. Man könnte zum Bespiel auch Folgendes schreiben: Hallo Ratko, schönes Rad, allerdings finde ich dieses Schutzblech ziemlich uncool und überflüssig. Stattdessen torpediert ein infantiler Jugendlicher meinen ersten Beitrag in diesem Forum mit einem kotzenden Smiley und unqualifizierten Äusserungen. Ich bin keineswegs empfindlich, möchte aber viel lieber im Rahmen einer fairen Diskussion angegriffen werden und nicht einfach, weil jemand Bock hat etwas Blödes zu schreiben.

Gruß


----------



## jan84 (28. September 2008)

Man kanns aber auch übertrieben persöhnlich nehmen. Kotzender Smiley und persöhnliches Anpöbeln sind auch noch 2 paar Schuhe, also erstmal vor der eigenen Haustüre kehren. 

Infantile Jugendliche gibts auch noch Ü30 und in studiert .

grüße
jan


----------



## DerandereJan (29. September 2008)

jan84 schrieb:


> Man kanns aber auch übertrieben persöhnlich nehmen. Kotzender Smiley und persöhnliches Anpöbeln sind auch noch 2 paar Schuhe, also erstmal vor der eigenen Haustüre kehren.
> 
> Infantile Jugendliche gibts auch noch Ü30 und in studiert .
> 
> ...


 Dankö          auch wenn mir die Spitze mit dem infantilen nicht entgangen ist!


----------



## DerandereJan (29. September 2008)

ratko schrieb:


> Du hast wohl nicht begriffen worum es geht. Es geht hierbei zuletzt um ein billiges Schutzblech, sondern vielmeht um die Art, wie man miteinander umgeht. Man könnte zum Bespiel auch Folgendes schreiben: Hallo Ratko, schönes Rad, allerdings finde ich dieses Schutzblech ziemlich uncool und überflüssig. Stattdessen torpediert ein infantiler Jugendlicher meinen ersten Beitrag in diesem Forum mit einem kotzenden Smiley und unqualifizierten Äusserungen. Ich bin keineswegs empfindlich, möchte aber viel lieber im Rahmen einer fairen Diskussion angegriffen werden und nicht einfach, weil jemand Bock hat etwas Blödes zu schreiben.
> 
> Gruß


Hallo liebster Ratko......... ich möchte mich höflichst bei dir entschuldigen! Es lag mir fern dein Wohlbefinden zu penetrieren...... Kern meiner (jugendlich smiley-gefärbten) Aussage war eher, das ein so schönes Fahrrad nicht durch einen ordinären Schmutzfänger erniedrigt werden sollte! Dieses Fahrrad SCHREIT nach Schmutz! DU aber scheinst mir eher "matschophob" veranlagt zu sein! Und, wenn einer seine Meinung kund tut, solltest du als "achsoerwachsener" in der Lage sein ein gewisses Maß an Humor zu erkennen........ wenn ich dir hätte sagen wollen:"dein Bike is Shice" hätte ich das getan! Ich bin auch des Flegelns mächtig, das kannste mir glauben! Und schlußendlich muß ich dir sagen...... ich weiß nicht wie alt DU bist, aber ich versuche meinen Siebtklässlern gerade dein Benehmen auszutreiben......... nämlich "Angstbeisserei" !! Erstmal draufhauen, ich könnte ja im Wortgefecht verlieren! Und das mit deiner Penisfixierung legt sich mit der Zeit, glaub mir! 

Genug gesagt........ Ride on........ von mir aus auch mit nem grottenhäßlichen Schutzblech! 
Grüße Jan


----------



## daschwob (29. September 2008)

Fränki schrieb:


> ..kurze Frage an die Gemeinde, wie lang ist denn der "serienmässig" verbaute Vorbau bei einem 20" Stereo?
> 
> Ich frage deshalb. weil ich zZ. noch die Geometriedaten zwischen meinem SX Trail (Gr. L = 19") und dem Stereo in 20" vergleiche.
> 
> ...



Hi,

beim 20er Stereo ist der 110mm superforce verbaut (war zu mindest bei 
mir so). Ich hab mir nen 60er draufgemacht. Fährt sich für meinen Geschmack direkter und sieht auch etwas "aggressiver" aus

gruss


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sunset (29. September 2008)

ratko schrieb:


> Man freut sich so über sein neues Rad und dann kommt ein hirnloser Vollidiot, der seine mangelhafte Ausstattung an primären Geschlechtsorganen mit deplazierten Forumbeiträgen kompensiert.
> Hast wohl in Deinem armseligen Leben sonst nirgendwo was zu melden, sonst hättest Du vermutlich Deine angebliche Verwunderung auch etwas diplomatischer zum Ausdruck gebracht. Geh lieber etwas radeln, um Deine Agressionen abzubauen, bei mit bist Du mit Deinem Müll an der falschen Adresse.
> Lieber ein kleines Schutzblech als ein kleiner Pimmel.


 
was? und du schreibst "die Art, wie man miteinander umgeht"??? echt 
du solltest mal deine wortwahl ganz schnell überdenken!!


----------



## ratko (29. September 2008)

DerandereJan schrieb:


> Hallo liebster Ratko......... ich möchte mich höflichst bei dir entschuldigen! Es lag mir fern dein Wohlbefinden zu penetrieren...... Kern meiner (jugendlich smiley-gefärbten) Aussage war eher, das ein so schönes Fahrrad nicht durch einen ordinären Schmutzfänger erniedrigt werden sollte! Dieses Fahrrad SCHREIT nach Schmutz! DU aber scheinst mir eher "matschophob" veranlagt zu sein! Und, wenn einer seine Meinung kund tut, solltest du als "achsoerwachsener" in der Lage sein ein gewisses Maß an Humor zu erkennen........ wenn ich dir hätte sagen wollen:"dein Bike is Shice" hätte ich das getan! Ich bin auch des Flegelns mächtig, das kannste mir glauben! Und schlußendlich muß ich dir sagen...... ich weiß nicht wie alt DU bist, aber ich versuche meinen Siebtklässlern gerade dein Benehmen auszutreiben......... nämlich "Angstbeisserei" !! Erstmal draufhauen, ich könnte ja im Wortgefecht verlieren! Und das mit deiner Penisfixierung legt sich mit der Zeit, glaub mir!
> 
> Genug gesagt........ Ride on........ von mir aus auch mit nem grottenhäßlichen Schutzblech!
> Grüße Jan



Hallo Jan,

selbstverständlich war meine Reaktion unangemessen, dennoch wird all zu schnell beschwichtigt, indem man dem anderen mangelnden Sinn für Humor unterstellt. Du wolltest einfach etwas Überflüssiges, eher zu einem pubertierenden Jugendlichen Passendes, schreiben. Dabei hast Du mich wohl auf dem falschen Fuß erwischt. Des Weiteren ist die Anwendung des Wortes Penetration im Zusammenhang mit meinem Wohlbefinden eindeutig der Phallusphase zuzuschreiben. Insofern sind wir beide wohl noch Penis - fixiert. Letztendlich hoffe ich für Dich, dass zahlreiche Matschorgien und grinsende Smileys dem drohenden Burn  Out - Syndrom eines gestressten Pädagogen etwas entgegenwirken können. Schließlich sollten Deine Siebtklässler keinesfalls eine meiner schlechten Eigenschaften annehmen. 

Nun genug vom akademischen Müll, lass uns endlich wieder über die wichtigen Angelegenheiten schreiben  unsere Mountainbikes.

Gruß


----------



## DerandereJan (29. September 2008)

ratko schrieb:


> Hallo Jan,
> 
> selbstverständlich war meine Reaktion unangemessen, dennoch wird all zu schnell beschwichtigt, indem man dem anderen mangelnden Sinn für Humor unterstellt. Du wolltest einfach etwas Überflüssiges, eher zu einem pubertierenden Jugendlichen Passendes, schreiben. Dabei hast Du mich wohl auf dem falschen Fuß erwischt. Des Weiteren ist die Anwendung des Wortes Penetration im Zusammenhang mit meinem Wohlbefinden eindeutig der Phallusphase zuzuschreiben. Insofern sind wir beide wohl noch Penis - fixiert. Letztendlich hoffe ich für Dich, dass zahlreiche Matschorgien und grinsende Smileys dem drohenden Burn  Out - Syndrom eines gestressten Pädagogen etwas entgegenwirken können. Schließlich sollten Deine Siebtklässler keinesfalls eine meiner schlechten Eigenschaften annehmen.
> 
> ...


----------



## Geisterfahrer (29. September 2008)

Mal vom Geschmack abgesehen:
Schau Dir mal an, wo der Dämpfer sitzt, DerandereJan. Dann wirst Du verstehen, warum Cube das so vorsieht, an der Stelle ein kurzes Schutzblech anzubringen. Am 09er ist eine spezielle Befestigung dran.
Schön ist sicher etwas anderes, aber bei der Bauweise finde ich es sinnvoll, da ein Blech anzubringen.


----------



## jan84 (29. September 2008)

Und für die dies optisch schöner mögen gibts ja auch noch die Schlauch-Bastellösung die hier häufiger auftaucht. Diese funktioniert übrigens wirklich hervorragend. Hab den Service beim Dämpfer vor ein paar Tagen gemacht und es war quasi kein Dreck im Dämpfer (nach 5-8tkm ohne Schutzblech, mit Schlauch überm Kolben), nur minimaler Abrieb der Dichtungen. Die Gleitflächen des Kolbens sehen auch noch aus wie neu. 

grüße
jan


----------



## Fury (29. September 2008)

jan84 schrieb:


> Hat noch wer nen FD770 (XT 08) Umwerfer montiert?
> Falls ja, könnte derjenige mal gucken ob dieser (mit dem Teil in dem die Zugklemmschraube sitzt) beim vollen Einfedern des Hinterbaus an eben diesen anstößt? Montiert fällt es nicht weiter auf, mir ist es beim Saubermachen des Rahmens eben aufgefallen.
> Ist zwar nur ein "Streifschuss", der Rahmen lässt an dieser Stelle aber trotzdem Eloxal und ein wenig Aluminium,
> 
> ...



ja, ist bei mir auch. hab auch einen älteren LX umwerfer versucht, ohne besserung. der alte XTR mit den geteilten blechen schlägt auch an, da kann ich aber ein bisschen fummeln und dann gehts gaaaanz knapp ohne berührung aus.

hat mich alles etwas angenervt. vor allem dass durch e-type keine höhenjustage möglich ist und für den ein und ausbau immer das tretlager raus muss. jetzt habe ich eine special-custom lösung erarbeitet mit einem 2-fach anlöt umwerfer (ich fahre nur mit zwei KB vorn!) das funktioniert so gut dass ich es selber kaum glauben kann kein vergleich mit den XT oder was auch immer umwerfern

bei gelegenheit stelle ich mal ein paar bilder rein...

gruß
fury9


----------



## ratko (29. September 2008)

jan84 schrieb:


> Und für die dies optisch schöner mögen gibts ja auch noch die Schlauch-Bastellösung die hier häufiger auftaucht. Diese funktioniert übrigens wirklich hervorragend. Hab den Service beim Dämpfer vor ein paar Tagen gemacht und es war quasi kein Dreck im Dämpfer (nach 5-8tkm ohne Schutzblech, mit Schlauch überm Kolben), nur minimaler Abrieb der Dichtungen. Die Gleitflächen des Kolbens sehen auch noch aus wie neu.
> 
> grüße
> jan



Hast Du zufällig ein Foto von der Schlauchlösung? Wenn man sich die ganzen Fullys in der Stereo - Preisklasse anschaut, fällt einem schnell auf, dass alle Dämpfer anderer Modelle vor und nicht wie beim Stereo hinter dem Sattelrohr positioniert sind. Ich gehe davon aus, dass man unabhängig von optischen Vorlieben den Dämpfer schützen sollte, ohne dass ich als bisheriger Hardtail Biker Erfahrungen mit Dämpfern vorweisen kann? Sonst wäre das hässliche Schutzblech am Stereo nicht automatisch im Lieferumfang  und das 2009 Stereo hätte dann auch keinen intergrierten Alu-Schutz hinter dem Dämpfer. Oder irre ich mich da etwa?

Gruß


----------



## jan84 (29. September 2008)

Da gibts einige Photos... teils hier im Thread, teils in anderen Threads hier im Cubeforum und ich glaube in dem zum 2009er Stereo auch schonwieder. 

grüße
jan


----------



## Fränki__ (29. September 2008)

So, die Würfel sind gefallen 

Habe mir heute das 2009er Stereo The One, in 20" bestellt - danke für Eure Antworten.

Sobald das gute Stück bei mir ist gibt es Fotos. Aber vor Februar 2009 ist nicht damit zu rechnen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fatz (30. September 2008)

ratko schrieb:


> Hast Du zufällig ein Foto von der Schlauchlösung?


schau mal in mein altes album. bin grad zu faul die bilder schon wieder zu verlinken....


----------



## schymmi (1. Oktober 2008)

Übrigens, ich habe auch dieses schutzblech montiert. und ich weis auch nicht warum es mich stören sollte. und sogar noch big betty mit 2,4er reifen. siehe fotos!!

wollte damit nur sagen es gibt auch noch andere schutzblechfahrer.

ps.: nach den ersten macken im dämpfer mit anschliessendem teuren service bei toxoholic ist mann dann doch schlauer!!

mfg schymmi​


----------



## Polldi (1. Oktober 2008)

Kuckuck,

irgendwer zufällig schon mal tief in die Tasche gegriffen, um eine Hinterbau-Lagerset für 130,- Euro zu erstehen, obwohl er die Hälfte der Lager/Schrauben/etc. nicht brauchte ?? 

Dann hätte ich Interesse an den übrig gebliebenen Teilchen!!!!

Bevorzugt Unterlegscheiben!! 

Sehe noch nicht so ganz ein, für ein Cent-Teil den Preis einer netten Softshell-Jacke auf den Tisch zu legen... 

Nach 3 Wochen möchte ich einfach nur mal wieder fahren (!!!) und mich nicht mehr mit dieser unsäglichen Ersatzteilbeschaffung rumärgern!!  

Geiles MTB, aber nur, solange alles tiptop funktioniert... 
Warum ist es nicht möglich EINFACH ein paar einzelne Scheiben, Lager etc. zu beziehen ?? 
Egal...


----------



## mother lode (1. Oktober 2008)

Hi!

Am besten gleich Edelstahllager kaufen, welche nicht Rosten. Die von Cube verbauten sind keine Edelstahllager. Die Geschichte steht bei mir auch noch hinten an. Ich hatte das bei einem SKF-Mitarbeiter vor dem Hintergrund dieses Problems geschildert und in puncto Maße sind sie Standard, lassen sich also durch andere genormte Typen ersetzen.

Abgesehen davon habe ich mir ein Herz gefaßt und ein Experiment mit meinem Stereo gewagt: 
Mein Stereo sollte eine offene Gabel mit mehr Federweg spendiert bekommen - ins Auge gefaßt hatte ich unter anderem die EXC 150. Es gab allerdings kaum Erfahrungsberichte und ich hatte auch Bedenken, die Front könnte dann zu hoch bauen - ganz abgesehen davon, daß dann mit Garantie etc. wohl nicht mehr viel ist... 
Die Einbauhöhe der EXC 150 war aber nur ca. 2-2,5cm höher als die meiner 130mm-Gabel und schließlich wurden an diesem Rahmen 2008 auch Gabeln mit 140mm verbaut. Der Unterschied kann also nicht so gravierend sein, noch dazu ist sie deutlich leichter, also hat mein Stereo jetzt vorne 150mm Federweg...
Nach ersten Testfahrten über ca. 150km zum Einstellen von Luftdruck und Zugstufe muß ich sagen, daß sich meine Befürchtungen bezgl. der Höhe der Front nicht bewahrheitet haben. Ich habe die endgültigen Einstellungen noch nicht gefunden, aber mit nicht zu wenig SAG baut es nicht zu hoch.
Wippen tut sie zwar ganz gut, aber an steilen Anstiegen läßt sich die Gabel wesentlich einfacher und schneller als eine Fox auf ca. 80-90mm absenken und bietet so eine gute Klettergeometrie. Ist man oben, setzt man die Gabel einmal fest auf (einstellbar) und hat wieder vollen Federweg. Oft genug ist das Absenken jedoch nicht nötig und man kann auch sehr schlechte Wege planieren. Auf sehr wurzeligen/felsigen Pfaden bergauf wie bergab fühlt sich das Stereo fast wie ein neues Rad an.
Sicher ist die Ausrichtung jetzt ein wenig mehr in Richtung bergab gewandert, aber dafür macht es jetzt so um so mehr Spaß.
Zweifellos kann man darüber auch anders denken - hier ist mal ein Bild von vor ein paar Tagen auf dem Rothaarsteig:







Bin offen für Kritik. Gruß!


----------



## LiNgOtT (1. Oktober 2008)

Habe nun auch das Stereo THE ONE 2009 bestellt.
Liefertermin ca. Februar / März...
Ich bin gespannt


----------



## Fury (1. Oktober 2008)

mother lode schrieb:


> Bin offen für Kritik. Gruß!



absolut keine kritik! so wie du es gemacht hast soll es sein! umso erfreulicher wenn das ergebnis dann auch deinen erwartungen entspricht oder sogar übertrifft!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## brother-23 (1. Oktober 2008)

Hallo, ist dies ein gutes Angebot?
http://www.rabe-bike.de/index.php?id=517&tx_ttproducts_pi1[product]=918&tx_ttproducts_pi1[backPID]=517&image=1&detail=1
Mist, link funtzt nicht -ein SE mit Fox Talas, Mavic Crossmax und Louise fÃ¼r 2299â¬.
gruÃ
brother


----------



## ratko (1. Oktober 2008)

brother-23 schrieb:


> Hallo, ist dies ein gutes Angebot?
> http://www.rabe-bike.de/index.php?id=517&tx_ttproducts_pi1[product]=918&tx_ttproducts_pi1[backPID]=517&image=1&detail=1
> Mist, link funtzt nicht -ein SE mit Fox Talas, Mavic Crossmax und Louise für 2299.
> gruß
> brother



Schwer zu sagen. Hab mein K18 für 1799 bekommen. Klar, es sind hier einige bessere Teile eingebaut. Ob es aber einen Preisunterschied von 500 rechfertigt, weiß ich nicht. Es fellt mir noch auf, dass keine Klickies dabei sind.
Gruß


----------



## wurzelhoppser (1. Oktober 2008)

brother-23 Angebot mit den Komponenten,kannst du nichts falsch machen für den Preis.LRS und Talas und Louise,würd ich zuschlagen wenn du die Euronen hast.Gruss


----------



## mother lode (2. Oktober 2008)

Für die Ausstattung ist der Preis meines Erachtens nach sehr in Ordnung. Ich würde auch zuschlagen wenn der Preis für dich so in Ordnung geht.

MfG

P.S.: Ich lese gerade der detaillierten Beschreibung der Ausstattung, daß der RP23 dort mit 130mm angegeben wird. Sollte dieser Rahmen nicht 140mm Fedeweg haben und ist das nun ein Fehler oder wurde das von Rabe modifiziert? Wenn das der Fall ist, könnte das Rad andere Fahreigenschaften aufweisen. Die Einbaulänge ist das doch gewiß nicht - die liegt bei 190mm (wenn ich nicht irre).


----------



## brother-23 (2. Oktober 2008)

Naja , wäre schon die Ausstattung die ich suche...typische Frage eines Kaufinteressierten der hier keine Möglichkeit gefunden hat mal ein Stereo auszuprobieren wäre die Rahmengröße bei 176cm/80cm Schrittlänge - 16 oder 18 zoll. Dabei ist das hoch liegende Tretlager des Stereo zu beachten. Betätigungsfeld wäre Tour und Wald, auch mal Allgäu oder Sauerland-Hügel, keine Bikeparks...


----------



## Goddi8 (3. Oktober 2008)

Hi Brother,
bin mit 176/84 mit 18 Zoll mehr als zufrieden. Standhöhe ist allerdings knapp da fehlen dir die 4cm definitiv. 16 Zoll könnte daher ganz gut passen ohne, dass du die Sattelstütze zu weit rausziehen musst.


----------



## Fury (3. Oktober 2008)

brother-23 schrieb:


> typische Frage eines Kaufinteressierten der hier keine Möglichkeit gefunden hat mal ein Stereo auszuprobieren wäre die Rahmengröße bei 176cm/80cm Schrittlänge - 16 oder 18 zoll. Dabei ist das hoch liegende Tretlager des Stereo zu beachten.



hi,

ich bin 181 groß habe leider im verhältnis kurze beine mit 80 cm und mir ist/war das 18" definitiv zu groß. das tretlager ist für die rahmengröße egal, weil bei allen größen gleich hoch. für die überstandshöhe machts natürlich was aus. ich rate dir definitiv zum 16" (ich bin selbst von 18 auf 16 gewechselt und bin begeistert!)

die stereos bauen leider alle etwas (zu) hoch (höhe oberrohr) das haben sie ja jetzt beim 2009er modell offensichtlich bemerkt (niedrigeres oberrohr und tretlager abgesenkt)

gruß
fury9


----------



## 4x4 (6. Oktober 2008)

Zur Stereo-Lagerthematik muß ich jetzt auch mal meinen Senf dazugeben.

Ich habe mein Stereo 2007 21" jetzt seit 18 Monaten und bin ca. 2400 km gefahren einschl. 2 x 50 km Marathons.

2 Wochen nach dem Kauf hatte sich das untere Dämpferlager verabschiedet (Montagefehler), Garantie.

Nach 4 Monaten Gabelschaden, die Druckpatrone der Fox Tallas war geplatzt. (Garantie)

Jetzt ist das Hauptlager des Hinterbaus fertig. (auch die Achse ist eingelaufen).
Angefangen hat es mit dem üblichen Knatzen. Mal war es da, mal weg. 
Pedale, Sattel, Schuhe alles verdächtigt, nichts gefunden.
Spiel Hinterbau war nicht vorhanden.
Seit dem ersten Auftreten des Geräuschs bin ich ca. noch 120 km gefahren (sportlich).
Dann seitliches Spiel am Hinterbau.
Stellungnahme CUBE: Lager sind Verschleißteile. 

Weiterer Verschleiß sieht bei mir so aus:
Bremsbeläge Louise hinten 1500 km, vorn 1800 km
F.Albert hinten 1400 km
Lenkkopflager läuft rauh

Mit der Steifigkeit des Rahmens bin ich trotz 21" zufrieden.
Bin mal mit gut 30 Sachen über einen 20 cm dicken Baumstamm (Oberkante 40 cm) trotz hochreißen des Vorderbaus mit einem Salto drüber.
Gabel und Rahmendreieck haben's ausgehalten.
Rundum bin ich immer noch sehr zufrieden mit dem Rad.
Habe übrigens auch von Anfang an den "aufgeschnittenen Schlauchschutz" am Dämpfer, weil das Blech schon bei der ersten Ausfahrt durch einen verlemmten Stein weggeflogen ist. (Halterung abgebrochen)

Aber noch habe ich keinen Preis für das Lagerset (Horstlager werden auch getauscht) und den Einbau.


----------



## Polldi (6. Oktober 2008)

Lagerset "Original" v. Cube = 130,- Euro... 
Kleiner Trost: Der 30.000km Dauer-Test in der Mountainbike 10/07
Da kommen alle anderen Hersteller auch nicht besser weg...


----------



## der_fry (6. Oktober 2008)

hallo

meld mich mal als neu stereo besitzer zu wort.

ich hab mir in der bucht nen stereo k24 2007 geschossen allerdings hat es ne manitou minute 90-140 schiessmichtod mit dem it knopf am lenker. ich hoff ihr wisst was ich für eine meine.
folgendes problem.

mir kommt die gabel irgendwie hölzern vor nicht so schön feinfühlig wie ich es von zb. meinen foxen gewöhnt bin. ich hab es schon mit unterschiedlichen drücken in der hautkammer (linke seite unteres ventil)  rum experimentiert jedoch mit keinem befriedigendem ergebniss. druck und zugstufe sind voll offen. kann/muß mann an der gabel noch etwas einstellen. hab ich nen denkfehler? oder sind manitou´s einfach so?

wenn mir der it knopf nicht so gefallen würde hät ich ja schon längst ne talas wieder drin aber ich will noch nicht aufgeben.

welchen druck würdet ihr für ca. 85kg gewicht empfehlen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pitr_dubovich (6. Oktober 2008)

gib auf. habe mit der minute platinum auch lange rumgemacht, aber abgesehen vom luftdruck und rebound kannst du effektiv nichts einstellen. IT ist cool, fand ich auch sehr nützlich, aber die Pike die ich jetzt fahre ist einfach ne andere klasse: variabler, seidenweich, kaum spürbares losbrechmoment und supersteif, kein vergleich

regards,
pitr


----------



## Cube.Team.Biker (6. Oktober 2008)

Ha ha,
noch ein Manitou-geplagter,
ich stimme meinem Vorredner voll zu.
Hab auch in meinem Stereo die Minute drin gehabt und bin dann auf die Fox Vanilla R gewechselt und seitdem wunschlos glücklich (brauch persönlich eh keine Höhenverstellung), fährt sich gleich um Welten besser.
Also raus damit und glücklich sein.


----------



## fatz (7. Oktober 2008)

hat jemand eine liste mit den austattungsvarianten der 2008er stereos und evtl. n tip welcher haendler
noch ein 16zoller runstehen hat? 

nein, das rad ist nicht fuer mich....


----------



## pitr_dubovich (7. Oktober 2008)

Wenn mich mein müdes Augo nicht trog steht beim Dealer meines Vertrauens (Fahrrad Freund in Hofheim) noch ein 2008er  Louise/Revealation in klein und schwarz. Dürfte allerdings von Dir aus gesehen ziemlich JWD sein..

Regards, Pitr


----------



## tantemucki (7. Oktober 2008)

hi fatz,

versuchs mal da, wenn ich mich nicht irre, steht da noch was im schaufenster..

grüße


----------



## fatz (7. Oktober 2008)

aeh? wo da?


----------



## Fury (7. Oktober 2008)

fatz schrieb:


> hat jemand eine liste mit den austattungsvarianten der 2008er stereos und evtl. n tip welcher haendler
> noch ein 16zoller runstehen hat?
> 
> nein, das rad ist nicht fuer mich....



in nürnberg eibach (Robby Löws Radlerstube) war vor kurzem noch ein schwarzes 16er im schaufenster für 1999,- (k18 glaube ich) ein milky green in 16 war auch noch da, ist aber vmtl. schon weg weil nicht mehr sichtbar
und beim schlierseer-radhaus.de kannst mal anrufen, der könnte noch einen 16er rahmen haben


----------



## der_fry (7. Oktober 2008)

hallo

ich muß nochmal mit ein paar fragen nerven.

so. ich hab mich heute entschlossen die minute gegen eine andere gabel zu tauschen.
nur was für eine?
ich bin eigendlich der meinung das der hinterbau rein gefühltechnisch mehr weg macht als 130mm. eine 140mm gabel (minute) erscheint mir an der Front schon fast zu wenig.
ich hab hier noch eine 90-130mm talas zu liegen aber wird das nicht zu wenig?

hier sollten doch einige mit ner talas 130 rumfahren, meld euch mal zu wort.
reicht die?oder könnte es doch etwas mehr sein?

hat schon mal einer ne 130mm talas auf 140 oder mehr gepimpt?
bei der f serie ist das ja absolut kein ding sollte ja also bei talas auch funktionieren.

fragen über fragen...


----------



## mother lode (7. Oktober 2008)

Hi fry,

vor einem ähnlichen Problem stand ich auch. Die 130mm Talas paßte für meinen Geschmack nicht mehr so ideal zum Hinterbau bei angepeiltem Einsatzbereich und die Erweiterung auf 140mm um lediglich einen Zentimeter schein mir etwas halbherzig. Deshalb ist es bei mir eine EXC 150 geworden. Die Front ist mit nicht zuviel SAG so hoch wie die der 130mm TALAS X im ausgefahrenen Zustand, da diese bei für mein Gewicht passendem Druck meist recht wenig SAG hatte. Läßt sich so in der Ebene und an nicht zu extremen Anstiegen also auch gut fahren und ansonsten kann man sie schließlich absenken. Weiter oben steht ja auch noch was dazu. Vielleicht hilft dir das. 

MfG


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rammsteinbiker (7. Oktober 2008)

Das schwarze Stereo im Schaufenster hat aber eine kleine Macke (Eloxalschicht abgekratzt) echts an der Schwinge (Sitzstrebe). Habs mir auch schon angeguckt.


----------



## tantemucki (7. Oktober 2008)

hallo fatz,

entschuldigung, ich bin so blöd... 

www.radsport-carda.de/

ist in seefeld, am ammersee


----------



## der_fry (8. Oktober 2008)

so ich habe heute eine entscheidung getroffen.

mein stereo und ich passen wohl doch nicht so zusammen wie ich dachte.
irgendwie zu hoch, in der ebene mir zu langsam (wobei ich denke das dies eigendlich subjektiv ist). werd mir wieder ein sting aufbauen.

also wer interesse an einem Stereo k24 2007 in 18 zoll und milky green hat, es ist wieder zu haben.

Gabel: Manitou 90-130mm mit IT knopf
Dämpfer: rp23 Fox
Bremse: K24 Carbon 180/180
LRS: dt-swiss xrc 180
Schaltung und Schaltwerk X9
Umwerfer kurbel XT

also eigendlich alles serie.

bei interesse bitte pm.

laufleistung ca.1000 km
keine schäden oder mängel


----------



## fatz (9. Oktober 2008)

der_fry schrieb:


> ich bin eigendlich der meinung das der hinterbau rein gefühltechnisch mehr weg macht als 130mm. eine 140mm gabel (minute) erscheint mir an der Front schon fast zu wenig.
> ich hab hier noch eine 90-130mm talas zu liegen aber wird das nicht zu wenig?


es ist. ich hab die 90-130 xtt von anfang an drin und denk grad ueber eine marzocchi 55
nach....
man kann das rad schon mit einer 130er gabel fahren, aber der hinterbau gibt mehr her.

@all:
danke fuer die tipps. haette noch ein ganz prima angebot beim rabe in muc
gefunden, aber mein maedel hat gestern mit ihrem liebliengsradlhaendler telefoniert
und der hat ihr ein echt supergutes angebot fuer n 09er the one gemacht. hat sich somit
erledigt.


----------



## mother lode (9. Oktober 2008)

der_fry schrieb:


> ich bin eigendlich der meinung das der hinterbau rein gefühltechnisch mehr weg macht als 130mm. eine 140mm gabel (minute) erscheint mir an der Front schon fast zu wenig.



Steht auf der Wippe denn nicht eigentlich 140mm?


----------



## Fury (9. Oktober 2008)

mother lode schrieb:


> Steht auf der Wippe denn nicht eigentlich 140mm?



erst ab 2008 stand auf der wippe 140. ist aber unerheblich weil in der ganzen bauzeit des stereo I sich der federweg nicht verändert hat!

die haben einfach festgestellt, dass entgegen der 130 mm planungen in realität mehr als 140 mm rauskommen. darum haben sie sich entschieden 140 mm draufzuschreiben. ist übrigens auch beim sting ähnlich. steht 100 drauf gibt aber 120 mm her.

also ich denke, dass das stereo eine 150er gabel verträgt. sollte aber insgesamt nicht zu hoch bauen, weil das oberrohr schon verdammt hoch ist


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der_fry (9. Oktober 2008)

fury9 schrieb:


> sollte aber insgesamt nicht zu hoch bauen, weil das oberrohr schon verdammt hoch ist




das ist unter anderen der grund warum ich wieder nen sting will. jedes mal wenn ich zu meiner kleinen "runter schaue" frag ich mich was ich so weit oben mache...

die 120mm bei sting kann ich bestätigen ich hatte das mal grob ausgemessen.
werd mal am we das stereo vermessen mal sehen was dabei auskommt.


----------



## jan84 (9. Oktober 2008)

Nochmal zu Gabeln >140mm, respektive mit mehr Einbauhöhe als der Pike. 

Wer ist damit unterwegs? Wieviel SAG fahrt ihr? Und wie klappts? Also einfach nen kleiner Erfahrungsbericht. Vorallem an die die mit 160 unterwegs sind. 

grüße
Jan


----------



## Stefan3500 (9. Oktober 2008)

hat eigentlich mal jemand darüber nachgedacht am Stereo einen Stahlfederdämpfer zu fahren?

Der RP23 gefällt mir immer weniger (überdämpft, geht zu schnell durch den federweg)

sollte haltauch Sperrbar sein  bzw gute Plattformwirkung haben


----------



## Fury (9. Oktober 2008)

Stefan3500 schrieb:


> hat eigentlich mal jemand darüber nachgedacht am Stereo einen Stahlfederdämpfer zu fahren?
> 
> sollte haltauch Sperrbar sein  bzw gute Plattformwirkung haben



also für was brauchst du am stereo einen lockout? ich fahr mit dem stereo alles und schon eine plattform ist kaum notwendig. wenn es dir spaß macht gut, aber brauchen tut man die nicht wirklich.

stahlfeder halte ich mit titanfeder für gar nicht verkehrt, aber im zuge der allgemeinen gewichtsersparnis eher kontraproduktiv.
ich fahre im stereo einen monarch 3.1, der geht super.


----------



## jan84 (9. Oktober 2008)

Das durch den Federweg gehen sollte sich, vermutlich, mit anderem Öl in der Dämpfung lösen lassen, sollte man aber maximal eine linke hand für haben . Wenn man gerne bastelt kann man ihn vermutlich "zurechtbiegen". 
Plattform nutze ich sogut wie nicht. 

grüße
jan


----------



## mother lode (10. Oktober 2008)

fury9 schrieb:


> erst ab 2008 stand auf der wippe 140. ist aber unerheblich weil in der ganzen bauzeit des stereo I sich der federweg nicht verändert hat!
> [...]



Hi Fury,

ok, das war mir nicht bekannt, aber auf meinem 2007er standen schon 140 drauf. War allerdings schon Mideseason mit einem Fluidforming-Rahmen...



jan84 schrieb:


> Nochmal zu Gabeln >140mm, respektive mit mehr Einbauhöhe als der Pike.
> 
> Wer ist damit unterwegs? Wieviel SAG fahrt ihr? Und wie klappts? Also einfach nen kleiner Erfahrungsbericht. Vorallem an die die mit 160 unterwegs sind.
> 
> ...



Hi Jan,

ich kann mir kaum vorstellen, daß es so viele gibt, die sich mehr als 140mm ans Stereo gebaut haben, obwohl es ja gerade so erscheint als würde da allgemein gern geschraubt.
Ich will mich jetzt echt nicht wiederholen, aber generell kann man doch fast sagen, daß wenn man eine Gabel mit mehr Federweg für gröberen Einsatz fährt, man fast automatisch absolut (und vllt. auch relativ) auch mehr SAG einstellt, was die gestiegene Einbauhöhe zumindest zum Teil kompensiert. Wie gesagt, ich finde echt, daß es sich fast wie eine Talas X auf 130mm fährt (von der Höhe her)...

Gruß!


----------



## jan84 (10. Oktober 2008)

Jo klar, im Endeffekt hat man im Mittel dann "geSAGt" auch "nur" 110-120mm, also je nach Gewohnheit "kompensiert" man 10-20mm schonmal wieder durch den SAG. Letztendlich werd ichs sowieso ausprobieren, bin aber trotzdem einfach an weiteren Erfahrungen interessiert. 

grüße
jan


----------



## fatz (10. Oktober 2008)

Stefan3500 schrieb:


> Der RP23 gefällt mir immer weniger (überdämpft, geht zu schnell durch den federweg)


sorry, aber was isser nun? ueberdaempft oder zu schnell? beides geht nicht...

lockout am stereo ist uebrigens der totale quatsch. da haettest du die nachteile von einem
ht und einem fully in einem. die plattform meines rp3 hab ich im gelaende nie ganz zu
und da wippt nix. dafuer hab ich gescheite traktion, weil der hinterbau immer noch gut 
arbeitet. das wuerdest du mit einem lockout verschenken...


----------



## Andi 3001 (10. Oktober 2008)

Wo wir gerade bei Gabeln sind....Meine Talas RLC (08) muss demnächst zu fox. Jedes mal wenn man einfedert, egal ob beim bremsen, oder sonst wie, knarzt sie wie blöd. Haben erst gedachtr, dass es vom Vorbau oder lenker, oder sonstwoher kommt, aber nachdme wir alles auseinander genommen haben und neu gefettet haben, stand fest dass es von der gabel (vermutlich Gabelkrone) kommen muss. Nach anruf bei fox, wurde uns gesgagt, dass sie eigeschickt werden soll, um dann zu entscheiden ob es in die Garantie fällt, oder nicht. Und falls es ein Garantiefall ist, wird dann bei fox entschieden wie es weiter geht.-...Also solche sachen nerven mich dann schon, zumal es ja keine baumarktgabel ist, sondern eine für über 800euro. ich meine, dafür kauft sich manch einer ein ganzes rad!


----------



## jan84 (10. Oktober 2008)

Das können die Schwaben besser . 

grüße
jan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stefan3500 (10. Oktober 2008)

fatz schrieb:


> sorry, aber was isser nun? ueberdaempft oder zu schnell? beides geht nicht...
> 
> lockout am stereo ist uebrigens der totale quatsch. da haettest du die nachteile von einem
> ht und einem fully in einem. die plattform meines rp3 hab ich im gelaende nie ganz zu
> ...



Nein die Zugstufe ist überdämpft (= zu langsames ausfedern) und der Dämpfer rauscht beim einfedern im mittleren Fahrwerksbereich zu schnell durch den Federweg (wie jeder Luftdämpfer). Fahr mal einen guten Stahlfederdämpfer und Du weisst was ich meine. mir fehlt das Coil feeling    (vorne übrigens auch bei der Talas)

Und das Lockout nutze ich Bergauf schon ab und an (weil sich dann der Hinterbau nicht so entkoppelt anfühlt).Auf dem Trail und Bergab natürlich nicht.



.......... Wieso rechtfertige ich mich eigentlich, das ich diesen Hebel benutze


----------



## Fury (10. Oktober 2008)

Stefan3500 schrieb:


> Und das Lockout nutze ich Bergauf schon ab und an (weil sich dann der Hinterbau nicht so entkoppelt anfühlt).Auf dem Trail und Bergab natürlich nicht.



ich erinnere mich noch sehr gut an einen aufwendigen test in der MB. bei dem wurde ganz klar festgestellt dass man ohne lockout (sowohl vorn als auch hinten) bergauf schneller ist. gefühlsmäßig ist das ja wieder eine ganz andere sache. vielleicht müssen wir (ich schließe mich da ja nicht aus) unsere gewohnheiten erst mal verändern oder die sache aus einem andern winckel betrachten...


----------



## der_fry (10. Oktober 2008)

Andi 3001 schrieb:


> Wo wir gerade bei Gabeln sind....Meine Talas RLC (08) muss demnächst zu fox. Jedes mal wenn man einfedert, egal ob beim bremsen, oder sonst wie, knarzt sie wie blöd. Haben erst gedachtr, dass es vom Vorbau oder lenker, oder sonstwoher kommt, aber nachdme wir alles auseinander genommen haben und neu gefettet haben, stand fest dass es von der gabel (vermutlich Gabelkrone) kommen muss. Nach anruf bei fox, wurde uns gesgagt, dass sie eigeschickt werden soll, um dann zu entscheiden ob es in die Garantie fällt, oder nicht. Und falls es ein Garantiefall ist, wird dann bei fox entschieden wie es weiter geht.-...Also solche sachen nerven mich dann schon, zumal es ja keine baumarktgabel ist, sondern eine für über 800euro. ich meine, dafür kauft sich manch einer ein ganzes rad!




hallo

ich fahre schon seit jahren fox gabeln sicher an die 7o. 8 stück hatte bis jetzt noch nie probs. mit denen. service hab ich bis jetzt immer selbst gemacht. ist einfacher als man denkt. scheint also bei dir eher die ausnahme zu sein als die regel oder ich hate bis jetzt einfach glück...


----------



## Andi 3001 (10. Oktober 2008)

Ich denke ich bin leider die ausnahme....Hätte mir auch nie vorstellen könne, dass meiner Talas irgendetwas passiert, bis jetzt eben. Und aölle die ich kenne die Fox fahren sind auch super zu frieden.Naja, was solls.....was muss, das muss


----------



## jan84 (10. Oktober 2008)

fury9 schrieb:


> ich erinnere mich noch sehr gut an einen aufwendigen test in der MB. bei dem wurde ganz klar festgestellt dass man ohne lockout (sowohl vorn als auch hinten) bergauf schneller ist. gefühlsmäßig ist das ja wieder eine ganz andere sache. vielleicht müssen wir (ich schließe mich da ja nicht aus) unsere gewohnheiten erst mal verändern oder die sache aus einem andern winckel betrachten...



Da brauch es keinen "aufwendigen test in der MB", da gab es Mitte/Ende der 90er (mit der entsprechenden technik ) schon Untersuchungen zu, selbst hier war ein Fully nem Hardtail schon überlegen sobald es von Asphalt auf losen Untergrund ging. 

grüße
jan


----------



## Andi 3001 (10. Oktober 2008)

so, ich hab auch mal wieder Bilder zu posten!
Hab auch über die Saison viele Teile eingebaut/eibauen müssen...:
2x neue Bremsbeläge
1x 203mm Scheibe vorn
1x Race Face Griffe
1x Shimano SLX Kasette
1x Shimano XT Kette
1x Crankbro Pedale
1x Bremshebel (ärgert mich immer noch, zumal ich keine Schuld hatte  )
Und bald: Muddy Mary 2.35 tubeless; wenn sie es noch hierher schaffen 
Hab das gute, grüne Stück jetzt seit Anfang März, und bin super zufrieden!!
Hat sich bis jetzt auf ber 3200km (reine "Waldkilometer") und knapp 170 h Fahrtzeit sau gut geschlagen; noch nichtmal nen Platten  (mal abgesehn von der Talas jetzt)
Und hier noch ein Bild.....(demnächst mehr, hab grad paar problemchen beim übertragen):


----------



## dave_01 (12. Oktober 2008)

Fahre seit etwa einem Jahr ein Stereo The One und bin ganz begeistert.   Neben ein paar Kleinigkeiten und Knarzen in einem Lager der Wippe mache ich mir nur um eine weitere Sache Sorgen: 
Das Hinterrad sitzt nicht mittig. Das lässt sich an den Hinterbaustreben nachmessen. Das führt dazu, dass am kleinen Kettenblatt der Umwerfer fast an den Stollen des Fat Albert streift. 

Kommt so etwas öfter vor, dass ein Hinterrad nicht genau in der Mitte sitzt? Soll/Muss ich damit leben, oder sollte dagegen was getan werden? 
Ich denke, dazu müsste das Hinterrad neu eingespeicht werden.

Hat jemand Erfahrung damit?
Danke! 
Dave


----------



## Plextor (12. Oktober 2008)

Keine Angst !

Das Rad muss nur zentriert werden 

Wenn keinen Zentrierständer hast ? dann ab zum Radladen, kostet nicht die Welt.

Oder mir mal ne PN 

LG Plextor





dave_01 schrieb:


> Fahre seit etwa einem Jahr ein Stereo The One und bin ganz begeistert.   Neben ein paar Kleinigkeiten und Knarzen in einem Lager der Wippe mache ich mir nur um eine weitere Sache Sorgen:
> Das Hinterrad sitzt nicht mittig. Das lässt sich an den Hinterbaustreben nachmessen. Das führt dazu, dass am kleinen Kettenblatt der Umwerfer fast an den Stollen des Fat Albert streift.
> 
> Kommt so etwas öfter vor, dass ein Hinterrad nicht genau in der Mitte sitzt? Soll/Muss ich damit leben, oder sollte dagegen was getan werden?
> ...


----------



## supasini (13. Oktober 2008)

kann zwei Gründe haben:
1. HR ist nicht mittig zentriert
2. Hinterbau ist schief

zu 1.: mit Zentrierlehre im Fahrrradladen in sekundenschnelle überprüfbar - und im Grunde auch relativ problemlos behebbar: Speichen auf der Zahnkranzseite etwas lösen, auf der anderen anziehen, neu zentrieren, fertig (funzt aber nur, wenn du weißt, was du tust - ansonsten Profi ranlassen!
Allerdings ist das bei Systemlaufrädern sehr ungewöhnicl und normalerweise steht das Rad eher in der anderen Richtung außermittig...

zu 2.: Hinterbau ist schief: leider nicht ungewöhnlich, dann muss entweder ein neuer Hinterbau rein (Garantie!!!) oder der Hinterbau muss nachgearbeitet werden: mit ner speziellen Feile/Fräse werden dabei die Ausfallenden so bearbeitet, dass das HR gerade sitzt. Der Nachteil ist allerdings, dass das Rad dann bei jedem Einbau ausgerichtet werden muss und bei nicht hinreichender Klemmkraft des Schnellspanners aus der geraen Position wieder in die schiefe rutscht. Scheibenschleifen ist dann quasi vorprogrammiert...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fury (13. Oktober 2008)

Rammsteinbiker schrieb:


> Das schwarze Stereo im Schaufenster hat aber eine kleine Macke (Eloxalschicht abgekratzt) echts an der Schwinge (Sitzstrebe). Habs mir auch schon angeguckt.



steht immer noch im schaufenster und die macke ist auch noch da

evtl. geht da noch was im preis


----------



## MasifCentralier (13. Oktober 2008)

Hi, bei irgendeiner gewerblichen Anzeige in der aktuellen Bike gabs ein 2008er One sehr günstig.


----------



## 4x4 (16. Oktober 2008)

Schon bescheuert, dass es hier nur den Stereo thread mit 79 Seiten gibt,
aber der Lager thread betrifft ja hauptsächlich das AMS.

Ich habe seit einigen Tagen mein Stereo 2007 zurück.
Kompletter Lagersatz 820 Stck) mit Hauptlagerachse 95,-  getauscht, beide Schaltzüge erneuert
und Hinterrad entachtert. Alles mit Lagermontage für 145,-.
Ist zwar viel Geld, aber im Vergleich noch günstig.
Wenn das normaler Verschleiß (laut CUBE) sein soll und der Betrag bei mir alle 1,5 Jahre 2400 km fällig wird, 
wird der MTB-Sport zum teuren Spaß.
Den Fox-Service alle 50 Stunden spare ich mir schon.
Der Foxschaden war ja noch ein Garantiefall.
Reifen und Bremsbeläge alle 1000 km hinten nicht zu vergessen.

Die Hauptlager waren nur noch rostige Brösel, die Welle eingelaufen.
Ich würde sagen beim Einbau kein oder zu wenig Fett verwendet.
Die unteren Horstlager rechts und links ebenfalls Schrott, auch rostig.
Oder eine Fehlkonstruktion, die die Lager nicht vor Feuchtigkeit schützt????????????

Fazit: beim nächsten Rad muß die Technik einfacher werden und besser werden.


----------



## wildkater (16. Oktober 2008)

WOW!
Ich hab auch ein Stereo (Louise) - bei mir siehts so aus (Fazit nach fast 1 Jahr):

FOX Service spar ich mir auch, ein Kumpel fährt die 2003er oder 04er Talas ohne Service und hatte noch nie Probleme. Wenn der jedesmal den Service machen hätte lassen, könnte er sich von dem Geld schon fast ne neue kaufen!

Meine FA fahre ich ca. 2300 km, hinten schauen die aber echt schon etwas lädiert aus (halb weggerissene Stollen, starker Verschleiß) - aber über den Winter fahr ich den noch runter! Vorne geht noch.

Bremsbeläge (gleiche km) habe ich noch die Originalen drauf, habe mir schon Trickstuff gekauft zum Wechseln - meine sind schon sehr hart an der Grenze.
Sollte nicht eigentlich vorne früher zu wechseln sein? Bei mir scheinen die hinteren stärker verschlissen??!
Bei mir sind die Bremsbeläge hinten verschieden stark verschlissen - an was liegt das? die stellen sich doch selber nach?

Das mit Deinen Lagern hört sich echt übel an! Ich habe bis jetzt noch keine Lagerprobleme... wie haben die sich bei Dir eigentlich angekündigt?





4x4 schrieb:


> Schon bescheuert, dass es hier nur den Stereo thread mit 79 Seiten gibt,
> aber der Lager thread betrifft ja hauptsächlich das AMS.
> 
> Ich habe seit einigen Tagen mein Stereo 2007 zurück.
> ...


----------



## 4x4 (16. Oktober 2008)

Hier hab ich's schon mal geschieben:



4x4 schrieb:


> Angefangen hat es mit dem üblichen Knatzen. Mal war es da, mal weg.
> Pedale, Sattel, Schuhe alles verdächtigt, nichts gefunden.
> Spiel Hinterbau war nicht vorhanden.
> Seit dem ersten Auftreten des Geräuschs bin ich ca. noch 120 km gefahren (sportlich).
> ...


----------



## wildkater (16. Oktober 2008)

4x4 schrieb:


> Hier hab ich's schon mal geschieben:



HILFE! Bei meinem STEREO knarzt seit kurzem auch was - ich tippte bis vor kurzem auf meinen Sattel - ABER JETZT 

Werde zur Sicherheit mal einen anderen Sattel probieren müssen am WE!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 4x4 (16. Oktober 2008)

Zu den Bremsbelägen wollt ich noch folgendes schreiben.
Ich habe auch die Louise.

Bei zunehmendem Verschleiß haben sich Schleifgeräusche an der Scheibe eingestellt, die sehr genervt haben.
Trotz Selbstzentrierfunktion.
Am Anfang konnte ich das noch mit dem seitlichen Verschieben des Bremsadapters ausgleichen. 
Dabei habe ich die Beläge immer schön ausgebaut, die Kolbenflächen und die Beläge gereinigt, damit sie sich immer schön selbstzentrieren können.

Die Selbstnachstellfähigkeit war da schon am Ende.
Dann hat nichts mehr außer dem Austausch geholfen.
Das Schleifen war sofort weg, obwohl die Beläge ja dicker waren.
Das ärgeliche ist aber auf den Belägen ist eigentlich noch was drauf.

Der Belagsunterschied zwischen neu und mit der "Magura-Verschleißprüflehre" gemessenen fertigen Altbelag ist eh nur 0,5 mm pro Belag.
Ein Witz. Danach müßte man noch früher wechseln, is schon klar.............


----------



## MasifCentralier (16. Oktober 2008)

wildkater schrieb:


> Sollte nicht eigentlich vorne früher zu wechseln sein? Bei mir scheinen die hinteren stärker verschlissen??!
> Bei mir sind die Bremsbeläge hinten verschieden stark verschlissen - an was liegt das? die stellen sich doch selber nach?



Das liegt daran, dass die HR-Bremse viel mehr Dreck abbekommt. Da beide Kolben individuell zurückstellbar sind, können die schon von Anfang an versch. weit rausgekuckt haben, und das Nachstellen scheint das wohl nicht auszuleveln.


----------



## wildkater (16. Oktober 2008)

@ MasifCentralier + 4x4: DANKE

...wenn wir schon dabei sind am mäkeln:
wer hatte schon Snakebites mit DTSwiss XRC180 + Fat Albert?
Die ist schon sehr schmal, bei mir hat die Schlange vor ein paar Wochen böse zugebissen 

Hat jemand schon jemand eine empfehlenswerte alternative Felge am Stereo?
(mit gutem Preis-Leistungsverhältnis natürlich )


----------



## MasifCentralier (16. Oktober 2008)

wildkater schrieb:


> @ MasifCentralier + 4x4: DANKE
> 
> ...wenn wir schon dabei sind am mäkeln:
> wer hatte schon Snakebites mit DTSwiss XRC180 + Fat Albert?
> ...



Mit der Felge hatte ich schon viele Snakebikes, aber nicht wenn der Albert drauf war. Ich hab auch schon minimale Dellen. Aber für das was ich damit gefahren bin ist das i.O. zumal ich nie über 2bar fahre.


----------



## Andi 3001 (16. Oktober 2008)

wildkater schrieb:


> @ MasifCentralier + 4x4: DANKE
> 
> ...wenn wir schon dabei sind am mäkeln:


warum grigt es schwalbe nicht hin diese dummen muddy mary zu liefern?
ich weiß ja das die bei den tubeless probleme haben, aber trotzdem seit 4 wochen geht da nix.....maaann, wenn das soweitergeht hab ich ein problem, denn die Fa sind nach 3200km langsam echt am ende!! Hat jemand noch einen anderen einigermaßen breiten reifen drauf, der viel viel grip bietet??? Sorry wildkater, wollt deine frage nicht unterdrücken...


----------



## 4x4 (16. Oktober 2008)

Bin mit der DTSwiss XRC180 + Fat Albert sehr zufrieden.
Die Kombi. behalte ich!

Hatte mal einen Ast quer durch die Speichen hinten und das Rad hat bei ca. 25 Sachen voll blockiert.
Bis auf eine kleine Delle in einer Speiche nix.

Und erst einen Platten, aber kein snakebite.
Den Flug über einen 40 cm hohen Stamm hat die Felge vorn und die Gabel und der 22" Rahmen auch gut überstanden.


----------



## MasifCentralier (16. Oktober 2008)

Ich fahre vorne den Highroller 2,35. Der gript deutlich besser als der FA, ist allerdings pannenanfälliger und etwas schwerer. Die X455 Felge ist definitiv zu schmal für den FA und andere der Dimension über 2,25. Ich würde warscheinlich ne 5.1 oder Equalizer27 nehmen.


----------



## fatz (17. Oktober 2008)

wildkater schrieb:


> Hat jemand schon jemand eine empfehlenswerte alternative Felge am Stereo?


ich fahr sun sos (waren 06 standard) und bin zufrieden. richtig breit, schoen stabil und
nicht allzuschwer. kosten? keine ahnung........

zu den snakebites: ich fahr hinten seit 3 monaten den fetten albert als tubeless eigenbau (aufgeschnittener 24er schlauch 
mit 70ml latex). funzt prima. 0 snakebites, 0 luftverlust.
genaue anleitung auf anfrage..


----------



## Fury (17. Oktober 2008)

ich hab den bontrager rhythm lrs. ein bisschen modifiziert von den naben her aber es geht ja um die felgen, die gibts auch einzeln. schön leicht für 28 mm breite und der lrs ist in der comp ausführung mit 300 euro nicht zu teuer. ausserdem ist tubeless möglich und die haben ein offset speichenbett.


----------



## Cube.Team.Biker (17. Oktober 2008)

Hallo zusammen, 
mal ne andere Frage, hat wer von Euch schon nen Stahlfederdämpfer im Stereo verbaut, wenn ja welcher passt in den Hinterbau?
Danke schon mal für die Antwort


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pseudosportler (18. Oktober 2008)

Habe mir ne Mavic EX 719 mit Hope Pro II und Sapin Race gegönnt, Naben und Allunippel in rot, passt gut zu den zum teil verbauten roten Teile und die Felge ist etwas breiter als die Originale und der LRS ist ca. 240 gr. leichter.

MfG pseudosportler


----------



## wildkater (18. Oktober 2008)

pseudosportler schrieb:


> Habe mir ne Mavic EX 719 mit Hope Pro II und Sapin Race gegönnt, Naben und Allunippel in rot, passt gut zu den zum teil verbauten roten Teile und die Felge ist etwas breiter als die Originale und der LRS ist ca. 240 gr. leichter.
> 
> MfG pseudosportler



Kannst ja evtl. mal Fotos zeigen...


----------



## schymmi (18. Oktober 2008)

4x4 schrieb:


> Schon bescheuert, dass es hier nur den Stereo thread mit 79 Seiten gibt,
> aber der Lager thread betrifft ja hauptsächlich das AMS.
> 
> Ich habe seit einigen Tagen mein Stereo 2007 zurück.
> ...



nur mal interessehalber: wo hat das stereo denn 820!! lager versteckt?
schreibfehler?
nix für ungut, möchte kein streit vom zaun reissen. fiel mir nur beim lesen auf.
schymmi​


----------



## Spectrum (19. Oktober 2008)

Wollte nur mal kurz des Stereo´s letzte Modifikationen vorstellen 





LRS HopeProII, Mavic XM719,
Conti Mountain King 2.4
Hope Floating Disc 203mm VR,
SRAM Attack Trigger

Bevor es mit Contra los geht  ... Der MK in Supersonic ist ein Versuch!! 
Ich hatte mir auf einer Tour, an was auch immer, in die FA 2.35 Pelle einen Riss eingefahren und der Schlauch wuchs knubbelartig heraus. Der Bikeladen in der Nähe hatte nur den MK Supersonic als halbwegs breiten Reifen da. Aber ich muß sagen das der MK nen Bombengrip hat, nur 530g leicht ist und auch gefühlt leichter abrollt als der FA. 
Bin des Grip wegens echt am überlegen komplett auf die normale MK Version umzusteigen.  

Die Bereifung reicht für das Terrain hier im Mittelgebirge aus...

Und die Hope Floating... Bombig!!  
Hatte es mit ner 203mm Alligator Windcutter versucht. Aber das Rubbeln beim bremsen is nicht so toll... Wenn jemand Interesse hat... ca 50km gefahren, seitenschlagfrei.. 

Viele Grüße Alex


----------



## Andi 3001 (19. Oktober 2008)

Auf dem Bild kommt das grün richtig gut rüber! Ich schaffs nie so gut^^
Zum "Umbau": Also soweit ich das sehe ziehmlich gut! Meine FA kann ich auch bald beerdigen...Aber ich versuchs mal mit den Muddy Mary; denke die ham den meisten grip!
edit: sind das 140mm? sieht so klein aus...


----------



## Spectrum (19. Oktober 2008)

Andi 3001 schrieb:


> edit: sind das 140mm? sieht so klein aus...



Was meinst Du mit 140mm? 

Viele Grüße Alex


----------



## Chris360 (19. Oktober 2008)

Ich denke, er meint den Federweg vorne.

Wahrscheinlich ist die Gabel einfach nur eingefahren und nicht auf volle 140mm gestellt.

Chris


----------



## Spectrum (19. Oktober 2008)

Stimmt..   ist mir selber garnicht aufgefallen... die Gabel ist auf 100mm eingefahren und nicht auf 130mm. Grade im Keller nochmal gecheckt.

War noch drin vom letzten Transport im Auto

Viele Grüße Alex


----------



## Andi 3001 (19. Oktober 2008)

na denn Dachte schon....ich mein wer fährt schon ein stereo mit weniger als 130 bzw. 140mm


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jan84 (20. Oktober 2008)

Ich... hatte zwischenzeitlich ne 115mm Revelation als "Leihgabel" drin als die andere beim Service war. Funktionierte einwandfrei...

grüße
jan


----------



## Andi 3001 (20. Oktober 2008)

ich habe das aber eher längerfristig gemeint...


----------



## jan84 (20. Oktober 2008)

Naja spricht halt prinzipiell auch nix gegen, außer dasses nen Sting dann auch getan hätte . 

grüße


----------



## 4x4 (21. Oktober 2008)

Hallo Schymmi,

du hast natürlich recht.
Der Satz besteht aus 20 Lagern.
Die 8 hat sich irgendwie dazwischengemogelt.
Das kommt vom huddeln..................


----------



## Polldi (21. Oktober 2008)

fahre wg. gabeldefekt immer auf 115mm. stört mich nicht-kenn aber auch kein 130mm-feeling 

...und bin schon froh und dankbar, daß bei 60kg überhaupt ne gabel anspricht... nach der letzten gabel ein echtes highlight


----------



## Fury (22. Oktober 2008)

dave_01 schrieb:


> Hat jemand bereits die genauen (normgerechten) Bezeichnungen der Stereo Lager (oder die Abmessungen mit Passungen)?
> 
> Vielleicht bekommen wir das Problem so im Alleingang (ohne Cube, aber ev. mit Unterstützung von Händlern/privaten Schraubern) in den Griff.



also normalerweise sind auf jedem lager die bezeichnungen drauf (gelasert oder so) wenn nicht hilft der kugellager fachmann weiter. hab ich auch so gemacht, die waren topkompetent und kannten auch ein lager, das nicht beschriftet war.

ich denke, die lager ausbauen und zum händler damit gehen, dann ergibt sich alles weitere.

gruß
fury9


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Polldi (23. Oktober 2008)

Ummmpfff! 
Bin a) nicht blöd und b) ist sie definitiv putt...


----------



## Polldi (24. Oktober 2008)

Andere Frage: Hat jemand ein "Schutzblech" hinten, was auch paßt ?? 
Sprich: Nicht bei jeder Gelegenheit Stollenkontakt durch herrlich vielen Federweg nimmt ??  Von SKS paßt keins.

Und: Mir ist es mehr als völlig egal, ob es schei... aussieht - Hauptsache Siff vom Rücken!  
Also bitte keine Diskussionen darüber 
Das "Zwergenschutzblech", was ohnehin schon dran ist, bringt in der Mocke hier nicht überragend viel.


----------



## MasifCentralier (24. Oktober 2008)

Du must das beweglich Sks halt ordentlich einstellen, und weit genug anbringen.


----------



## DI EM OH (24. Oktober 2008)

Moin,

bin im Begriff mir n 08er K18 zu holen hab aber gehört, dass dit stereo groß ausfällt.
Wie is dat jetz ich bin 175cm klein uns frag mich, ob ich nun n 16" oder n 18 nehmen soll?


----------



## DI EM OH (24. Oktober 2008)

Achso ja, dit maß von der sohle bis untern sack brauchta ja vielleicht auch...85cm
un arme hab ick auch 65cm
Vielen Dank wollt ick auch sagen 

rinjehauen


----------



## jan84 (24. Oktober 2008)

Wird vermutl beides funktionieren. Les dir halt mal durch was sich zur Größenthematik hier schon im Forum findet. 

grüße


----------



## daschwob (24. Oktober 2008)

DI EM OH schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> bin im Begriff mir n 08er K18 zu holen hab aber gehört, dass dit stereo groß ausfällt.
> Wie is dat jetz ich bin 175cm klein uns frag mich, ob ich nun n 16" oder n 18 nehmen soll?




Also der größte Unterschied bei den versch. Stereos ist die Überstandshöhe. Die Differenz zwischen den Größen liegt da so
bei 50mm (korrigiert mich, wenn ich falsch liege), dass ist schon 
einiges. Ich stand vor dem Problem: bei nem 18er wäre das Sattelrohr
zu kurz gewesen, um den Sattel auf ne vernünftige Länge auszuziehen
(hab die Sattelstange gekürzt, damit der Sattel ganz versenkbar ist). Hab
damit n 20er, obwohl ich ganz gern n bisschen mehr Luft zwischen
Oberrohr und Klöten hätte.

Lösung: Schau Dir mal die 09er Modelle an, da hamm se sich der
"Problematik" angenommen und das Oberrohr runtergezogen.

...so oder so ähnlich


----------



## pseudosportler (24. Oktober 2008)

DI EM OH schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> bin im Begriff mir n 08er K18 zu holen hab aber gehört, dass dit stereo groß ausfällt.
> Wie is dat jetz ich bin 175cm klein uns frag mich, ob ich nun n 16" oder n 18 nehmen soll?



Ich habe bei 170cm ein 16", fahre aber mit max ausgelage der Sattelstütze, beim 18" wäre es mir zu eng am Gemächt, habe aber nur ne Schritthöhe von ca.79.


MfG pseudosportler


----------



## Speedline (26. Oktober 2008)

Moin Leutz!
Ich bin neu hier,und hab da mal ne Frage:
Ich kann ein Stereo 2007 in 20Zoll kaufen.Bin 191cm gross Schrittlänge 95cm.Mei Trekking Fully hat nen 61cm Rahmen.Passt perfekt.100Km Touren kein Problem.Gestern habe ich auf nem 20er Stevens gesessen(nicht gefahren)Ich musste die Sattelstütze schon verdammt weit rausziehen.Das scheint aber wohl kein Problem zu sein.Wenn ich bei Bike-online die Rahmengrösse berechne,komme ich auf 20"-Rahmengrösse.
Kann das Stereo leider nicht probefahren,steht auf Mallorca!
Kaufen-oder auf ein 22er warten?
Danke für die Tips
Speedline Cuxhaven


----------



## Giant XTC (26. Oktober 2008)

Servus Zusammen,

mein Stereo und mich hat jetzt auch ein Knacken im (mit größter Warscheinlichkeit) Tretlager heimgesucht.

Kann ich in mein Stereo von 2007 so etwas einbauen:

Hollowtech II Innenlager XTR FC-M960

Ich bin ziemlich sicher das es nicht der Hinterbau (ganz zu schweigen von Schaltung, Kettenblättern, Sattelstütze, usw.) ist. Kann ich das irgendwie definiti bestimmen?

Gruß

Daniel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pitr_dubovich (26. Oktober 2008)

Nein, würde ich nicht machen. Mir (190/94) passt das 20er gut, größer darf es auf keinen Fall sein meiner Meinung nach.


Regards,
Pitr


----------



## Speedline (26. Oktober 2008)

Vielen Dank für die schnelle Antwort.
Werde das Teil jetzt kaufen.
Danke,Speedline Cuxhaven


----------



## DI EM OH (26. Oktober 2008)

Moin

erstmal 1000000 dank für die schnellen und guten antworten.

sehr hilfreich, obwohl ich jetzt am wochenende zum händler gefahren bin  

musste ja ma gucken wie dit teil fährt ey. Hab jetzt n Angebot ufjetan
das K18 "08 für 1689!

)))

PIIES


----------



## 4x4 (26. Oktober 2008)

so geht's,
bin auch 191 und habe auch 94 cm Schrittlänge und das 22" 2007
mit der Sattelstütze auf 5,5 rausgezogen.

Bei noch weiter rausgezogener Sattelstütze (beim 2 " kleineren Rahmen) kommt die Sattelachse
noch weiter hinter das Tretlager.
Mir steigt das 22" immer noch genug bei knackigen Steigungen trotz abgesenkter Gabel. 
Aber vielleicht liegt's auch am meinen Oberschenkeln und dem Odenwald.
Wer's mag?
Mein Händler hatte mich richtig beraten.

Es geht halt nix über Probefahren.


----------



## 4x4 (26. Oktober 2008)

@ Giant XTC,

das Spiel im Hinterbau stellst Du fest, indem du das Rad am Sattelrohr festhältst 
und am Reifen möglicht weit hinten seitlich hin und her drückst.
Das Vorderrad muß dabei irgendwo eingeklemmt sein.
Der Hinterbau verwindet sich schon, was normal ist und von Deiner Power abhängt.
Es dürfen aber keine Geräusche entstehen, auch keine "gefühlten".

Wenn du das Rad hinstellst und am Sattel nur ein paar mm hochhebst und wieder ganz vorsichtig absetzt darf auch kein Geräusch, 
auch kein "gefühltes" entstehen, sonst ist es das untere Dämpferlager.


----------



## Giant XTC (26. Oktober 2008)

Danke!

So UNGEFÄHR habe ich auch schon getestet, ich gehe das aber morgen noch mal genauso durch!

Wie sieht es denn mit dem Innenlager aus? Täte das denn passen?

Gruß

Daniel


----------



## Cube.Team.Biker (28. Oktober 2008)

Hallo zusammen,

hat wer von Euch schon probiert nen Stahlfederdämpfer ins Stereo zu verpflanzen.
Dachte da z.B. an den Vanilla RC mit 200mm/50.


----------



## Freaky-D (28. Oktober 2008)

Also meines Wissens passt doch NUR der verbaute RP 23 rein, mein ich zumindest mal irgendwo gelesen oder gehört zu haben...


----------



## Cube.Team.Biker (28. Oktober 2008)

Ist der Platz wo der Dämpfer sitzt ähnlich wie beim Fritzz oder evtl sogar ein wenig größer wg. dünnere Rohre?
In einem anderen Thread wurde der Vanilla hinten rein gepflanzt.
Würde dann gut passen, da ich ja vorne schon ne Fox Vanilla R fahre und absolut begeistert bin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Andi 3001 (28. Oktober 2008)

Fährst du vorne ne 36er? ICh spiele nämlich genau mit den selben gedanken wie du.


----------



## Andi 3001 (28. Oktober 2008)

Andi 3001 schrieb:


> Fährst du vorne ne 36er? ICh spiele nämlich genau mit den selben gedanken wie du.


edit:sorry, hab Van gelesen.::....also wie ich ne 32er


----------



## Cube.Team.Biker (28. Oktober 2008)

Also ich fahr die hier vorne:
http://www.bike-mailorder.de/shop/M...32-Vanilla-R-Disc-Federgabel-2009::12279.html


----------



## Fury (28. Oktober 2008)

Freaky-D schrieb:


> Also meines Wissens passt doch NUR der verbaute RP 23 rein, mein ich zumindest mal irgendwo gelesen oder gehört zu haben...



guckst du hier:





RS monarch und ist echt gut!

ob ein 200er dämpfer reinpasst? der rp23 und auch der monarch gehen schon recht nah ans sitzrohr. wenn der dämpfer länger ist wirds knapp. sollte er doch passen warum dann nicht gleich einen mit 200/57 einbauen. dann hat man auch mehr hub!?


----------



## kneesliding (29. Oktober 2008)

Moin,

ich möchte den Bremsscheibe hintern austauschen und wollte euch fragen was für ein Adapter ich kaufen muss?
Vorne ist ein FOX Talas 32 mit Post mount, aber hintern ???

Und darf ich hintern ein 200 montieren?

Danke


----------



## Andi 3001 (29. Oktober 2008)

hinten brauchst du einen I.S. adapter. Glaube aber, dass nur 180er zu gelassen sind. Find vorne 200/hinten 180 langt eigtl.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sunset (29. Oktober 2008)

glaub am stereo, hinten mit einer 200er scheibe zu fahren ist weit am ziel vorbei geschossen.


----------



## fatz (29. Oktober 2008)

Sunset schrieb:


> glaub am stereo, hinten mit einer 200er scheibe zu fahren ist weit am ziel vorbei geschossen.


denk auch. hab nicht mal mit meiner 160er probleme. die 185er vorn koennt dagegen manchmal n bissl fetter sein....


----------



## kneesliding (29. Oktober 2008)

Alles klar.

Dann wird ich nur Vorne auf 200 umsteigen.

Bis bald.....

Pete


----------



## idworker (29. Oktober 2008)

Sunset schrieb:


> glaub am stereo, hinten mit einer 200er scheibe zu fahren ist weit am ziel vorbei geschossen.



Ich denke ne 200 er hinten ist perfekt, auch vor dem Hintergrund mal nen AlpenX zu fahren.


----------



## MasifCentralier (29. Oktober 2008)

Klar, wenn man 120kg+ Ausrüstung wiegt und auf Dauerbremsen steht... 
Ich hab bei meiner 180er Scheibe (!!! vorne!!!) auf einer 700hm Abfahrt keinerlei Fading feststellen können. 
Es liegt nicht an der Größe, sondern an der Technik. 200 fahren selbst manche Downhillpros nur vorne.


----------



## Andi 3001 (29. Oktober 2008)

Also Ich wiege samt ausrüstung so um die 73kg und habe auf meiner heim abfahrt (knapp 500hM) vorne mit der 180er sehr oft fading gehabt, trotz laufen lassen, und bremsscheibe entlasten. Hab jetzt auch die 200er drin, mit der is es ganz ok. aber hinten langt die 180er locker


----------



## jan84 (30. Oktober 2008)

Hi, 

180er reichen auch vorne prinzipiell schon aus, 200er vorne geben nur ein VIEL sichereres Gefühl. Die 180er sind irgendwann (und sei die Bremstechnik noch so gut) wenns schnell oder sehr steil wird im Grenzbereich. Das Problem lässt sich zwar meistens durchn kurzen Stopp lösen, aber ne 200er gibt vorne mehr Sicherheit. Wird hinten vermutlich ähnlich sein, wenn man kein Leichtbauer ist, eh neue Bremsen will oder die alten Scheiben runter sind spricht im zweifelsfall eigentlich nichts gegen die größeren Scheiben. 

grüße
jan


----------



## kneesliding (30. Oktober 2008)

Moin,

also, mit ausrüstung 108kg.


----------



## Giant XTC (30. Oktober 2008)

Also bei meinem Bike war das Problem die Formula Oro Bremse. Die wurde nämlich bei jeder Scheibengröße trotz richtiger Bremstechnik heiß.

Trotz aller guten Tests in den einschlägigen Magazinen ist die Bremse aufgrund der kleinen Bremskolbengröße einfach nicht bergtauglich.

Inzwischen fahre ich eine Juicy 7 200mm und die fährt auch hunderte von hm mit schleifender Bremse auf irgendwelchen Alpentrails. Und dass ohne jegliche Anzeichen von Fading!

PS: Die Oro zeigte nicht nur Fading, die hat auch so stark gestunken dass die Mitfahrer sich immer beschwert haben oder mich ausgelacht haben


----------



## kneesliding (30. Oktober 2008)

Hi,

danke für die Info's 

Kann mir jemand Reifen empfehlen?
Fürs VR und HR?

Danke


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MasifCentralier (30. Oktober 2008)

Den neuen FA, was sonst?


----------



## kneesliding (30. Oktober 2008)

OK,

sind die neuen FA anders?


----------



## Fury (30. Oktober 2008)

kneesliding schrieb:


> Kann mir jemand Reifen empfehlen?
> 
> 
> Danke



HR: NobbyNic 2.25
VR: FatAlbert 2.40

fahr ich selbst und geht echt gut.

kommt aber prinzipiell drauf an was du fahren willst. alternativ:

HR: SpeedKing 2.3
VR: MountainKing 2.4

das kommt bei mir als nächstes mal dran


----------



## MasifCentralier (30. Oktober 2008)

fury9 schrieb:


> HR: NobbyNic 2.25
> VR: FatAlbert 2.40
> 
> fahr ich selbst und geht echt gut.
> ...



Zweite Combo ziemlich racemäßig. Der neue FA hat zwei versch. Reifen, und soll jetzt fast so leicht laufen wie der NN. Vom Grip her ist er natürlich um längen besser.


----------



## wildkater (30. Oktober 2008)

MasifCentralier schrieb:


> Den neuen FA, was sonst?



Big Betty?


----------



## Andi 3001 (30. Oktober 2008)

passt denn nen 2.4er reifen da gescheit rein? Wird doch dann recht eng, oder?
Zum Reifen: Jop seh ich auch so wie meine Vorredner, FA oder Big Betty....von mir aus würde ich den Muddy Mary noch empfehlen.


----------



## Goddi8 (30. Oktober 2008)

VR: Maxxis Highroller 2.50
HR: FA alt 2,35

Gript und rollt bestens. Der Highroller baut übrigens nicht wesentlich breiter als der FA


----------



## kneesliding (30. Oktober 2008)

Tcha, ob ein 2.4 reinpasst werd mich auch interessieren.
Da der 2009 Fat Albert nur in 2.4 gibt


----------



## MasifCentralier (30. Oktober 2008)

Schau noch mal genauer:
http://bike-components.de/catalog/R.../Fat+Albert+Performance+Front+Faltreifen+2009


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schymmi (30. Oktober 2008)

2,4 sollte passen. meine big betty in 2,4 passen auch und schleifen nicht


----------



## Andi 3001 (30. Oktober 2008)

Ist auch noch genug Luft zu dieser Querstrebe, wenn Dreck dranhängt?


----------



## schymmi (31. Oktober 2008)

ja. 
ich habe sogar noch das schutzblechlein, schande über mein haupt, dran! 

und jetzt keine diskussion über das schutzblech. danke


----------



## daschwob (31. Oktober 2008)

Passt schon, der Spritzlappen ist super


----------



## jan84 (31. Oktober 2008)

schymmi schrieb:


> [...]
> und jetzt keine diskussion über das schutzblech. danke



Hatten wir lang nichtmehr


----------



## ratko (31. Oktober 2008)

jan84 schrieb:


> Hatten wir lang nichtmehr


 
Kann mich noch sehr gut dran erinnern. Wird wohl vermutlich immer wieder thematisiert.

Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Andi 3001 (31. Oktober 2008)

Es sei denn Cube bringt mal ne gescheite Lösung für alle! Aber egal, KEINE Diskussion jetzt


----------



## Giant XTC (31. Oktober 2008)

Wie war das nochmal mit dem Schutzblech (duckundwech...)


----------



## cabal06ba (31. Oktober 2008)

Hey Hi,

da ich total auf rote Details an schwarzen Bikes stehe, möchte ich gerne noch ein bisschen Optik-Tuning an dem dafür prädestinierten anodized-black Stereo machen, habt ihr da ein paar Links zu interessanten eloxierten Alu-Parts etc. für mich?
Im Prinzip bin ich auf der Suche nach allem was rot und auffällig ist und in die Kategorie Kleinteile passt (also alles von Schrauben, über Schaltwerksrädchen zu Sattelstützklemmen etc.)

Wichtig ist mir aber dabei, dass ich auf der einen Seite nicht unbedingt furchtbar viel Geld für Preis-Shocker á la Tune ausgeben möchte, auf der anderen Seite aber an entscheidenden Stellen auch nicht die Robustheit und Qualität des Bikes deutlich 'herunter-tunen' möchte...jaja, ich suche also mal wieder die Eierlegende Wollmilchsau! 

Kurz-Um: Wo seht ihr potential für kostengünstige Optik-Aufwertungen und wovon würdet ihr auf jeden Fall abraten?


----------



## MasifCentralier (31. Oktober 2008)

Nimm auf keinen Fall Kettenblattschrauben von NC-17. Ich hab auf einer Tour 2 verloren und musste nach Hause schieben.


----------



## Sunset (31. Oktober 2008)

kneesliding schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> Kann mir jemand Reifen empfehlen?
> Fürs VR und HR?
> ...


 
teste gerade den RoRo in 2,25" am HR. meiner meinung nach hat dieser bei einem geringerem gewicht einen deutlich besseren rollwiederstand und besseren grip als der nn.

ansonsten kann man mit dem FA nix falsch machen.


----------



## cabal06ba (1. November 2008)

@Masi: Danke für den Tipp:

Kann jemand was zu folgenden Teilen sagen?

Agressive BikeParts Schaltröllchen
(Habe ich ersteigert, bin aber noch nicht sicher, ob ich die an's Stereo bauen soll, oder doch eher an mein nicht ganz so edles Roadbike)

TOKEN ALU-Kettenblattschrauben


----------



## pseudosportler (1. November 2008)

cabal06ba schrieb:


> Hey Hi,
> 
> da ich total auf rote Details an schwarzen Bikes stehe, möchte ich gerne noch ein bisschen Optik-Tuning an dem dafür prädestinierten anodized-black Stereo machen, habt ihr da ein paar Links zu interessanten eloxierten Alu-Parts etc. für mich?
> Im Prinzip bin ich auf der Suche nach allem was rot und auffällig ist und in die Kategorie Kleinteile passt (also alles von Schrauben, über Schaltwerksrädchen zu Sattelstützklemmen etc.)
> ...



Habe von KCNC Kettenblattschrauben und Schaltwerkrolle, z.B. hier, 

http://www.bike-products.com/oxid.p...077b/cl/alist/cnid/1ec48e8bd16d79f59.74035569

halten jetzt ca. 1500km und das zum teil bei heftigen Gelände. Nur von den Schaltwerkrollen hat man nicht viel, es sei den man hat ständig einen Lappen in der Hand.

Auch ganz nett rote Hope Pro II mit roten Alu Nippel, nur etwas teurer und nicht leise .


MfG pseudosportler


----------



## jan84 (1. November 2008)

Zu den Reifen:

Man sollte einfach eine gewisse Menge an Reifen im Schrank haben um glücklich zu werden . Da kommen dann auch manchmal interessante Kombinationen raus wie: 

VR: 2,35er Maxxis Highroller
HR: Larsen TT  in 2.0, demnächst mal testweise in "1.9" (sieht eher wie 1.5 aus )

Bei Reifen gilt einfach - Versuch macht kluch. 

grüße
jan


----------



## rip74 (1. November 2008)

Ach ja zum SCHUTZBLECH!!!

UND OB DAS NOCHMAL DISKUTIERT WERDEN SOLL!!!   

es gibt einen neuen dreckschutzlappen! 

mit ein wenig mehr design! 
aber leider nur für die 2009er bikes!


----------



## Muehi (1. November 2008)

Öhm, ja... Da gefällt mir das alte Plastikteil aber immernoch besser . 

Und um auch was zur Diskussion beizutragen: Zustand nach letzter Tour. 
Will nicht wissen wie ich ohne die Teile ausgeschaut hätte


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sunset (1. November 2008)

Muehi schrieb:


> Will nicht wissen wie ich ohne die Teile ausgeschaut hätte


 
wie sich´s halt für einen mtb-ler gehören würde


----------



## Fury (1. November 2008)

Muehi schrieb:


> Öhm, ja... Da gefällt mir das alte Plastikteil aber immernoch besser .
> 
> Und um auch was zur Diskussion beizutragen:



das neue ist eben stylish!

aber ohne schutzblech?:


----------



## Andi 3001 (2. November 2008)

Muehi schrieb:


> Öhm, ja... Da gefällt mir das alte Plastikteil aber immernoch besser .
> 
> Und um auch was zur Diskussion beizutragen: Zustand nach letzter Tour.
> Will nicht wissen wie ich ohne die Teile ausgeschaut hätte



ca. so :



 Jetzt bitte keine Sprüche zum Thema Schutz!


----------



## idworker (2. November 2008)

Andi 3001 schrieb:


> ca. so :
> 
> 
> 
> Jetzt bitte keine Sprüche zum Thema Schutz!




Die Idee mit nem alten Schlauch drüber finde ich genial. So wird die Haltbarkeit des Dämpfers erheblich verlängert. Aber vermutlich habt ihr genügend Kohle für einen neuen.........


----------



## Fury (2. November 2008)

idworker schrieb:


> Die Idee mit nem alten Schlauch drüber finde ich genial. So wird die Haltbarkeit des Dämpfers erheblich verlängert.



die idee mit dem schlauch drüber (also richtig drüber) finde ich gar nicht so gut, weil kondeswasser und eindringender staub die korrossion eher beschleunigt und deshalb eine schlechte lösung ist. ebenso schlecht sind die immer wieder angepriesenen neopren überzüge.
den aufgeschnitten schlauch als spritzlappen einfach runterhängen lassen ist da schon viel besser  - dafür ist das die schlechteste optik meiner meinung nach.


----------



## Andi 3001 (2. November 2008)

Ist mittlerweile montiert  Das Foto stammt von einer der ersten Touren.


----------



## bushman75 (2. November 2008)

Zum Thema Reifen: Habe nach den FatAlbert 2.35 nun die Muddy Mary 2.35. drauf und die sind eifach nur genial. Traktion auch dort, wo ich früher im wahrsten Sinne des Wortes regelmäßig auf der Strecke geblieben bin.

Zum Thema Dämpfer: Mein Fox RP 23 verliert inzwischen Druck. 14 Tage Bikepause, da kann ich das Teil schon wieder fast komplett aufpumpen. Hab ich im ersten Jahr kein einziges Mal gemußt. Was geht da vor sich? Ähnliche Erfharungen?


----------



## MasifCentralier (2. November 2008)

bushman75 schrieb:


> Zum Thema Reifen: Habe nach den FatAlbert 2.35 nun die Muddy Mary 2.35. drauf und die sind eifach nur genial. Traktion auch dort, wo ich früher im wahrsten Sinne des Wortes regelmäßig auf der Strecke geblieben bin.
> 
> Zum Thema Dämpfer: Mein Fox RP 23 verliert inzwischen Druck. 14 Tage Bikepause, da kann ich das Teil schon wieder fast komplett aufpumpen. Hab ich im ersten Jahr kein einziges Mal gemußt. Was geht da vor sich? Ähnliche Erfharungen?



Das Problem ist lang bekannt. Bei Temperaturen unter 7 Grad hält die Dichtung die Luft nicht mehr. Das Problem wurde eigentlich Anfang 2007 behoben. Musst du mal bei Toxo anrufen.


----------



## dave_01 (2. November 2008)

schymmi schrieb:


> 2,4 sollte passen. meine big betty in 2,4 passen auch und schleifen nicht



Bei mir schleift schon der FA 2,35, wenn ich für Straßenetappen mal mehr als 2Bar reinpumpe.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## daschwob (3. November 2008)

cabal06ba schrieb:


> Hey Hi,
> ...
> Im Prinzip bin ich auf der Suche nach allem was rot und auffällig ist und in die Kategorie Kleinteile passt (also alles von Schrauben, über Schaltwerksrädchen zu Sattelstützklemmen etc.)
> ...



...bei mir sind die Adapter für den Bremssattel rot eloxiert (Formula The One). Bei meinem Santa Cruz sind noch die Naben, die Deckel der Brems-ausgleichsbehälter, die Sattelklemme und das Lenkkopflager rot eloxiert.


----------



## kneesliding (4. November 2008)

Moin,

danke für die reifen Tips 

aber welche vorteile haben Tubeless????
Im moment sind die FA snakeskins montiert auf Mavic ST's und mich würde es interessieren ob die tubeless besser sind??

Und ob ich weiterhin die FA nutzen soll oder die Muddy Marys.

Danke 

Pete


----------



## Fury (4. November 2008)

kneesliding schrieb:


> aber welche vorteile haben Tubeless????



vorteil: mit geringerem luftdruck fahrbar -> besserer grip bei gleichem rollwiderstand.

nachteil: möglicherweise höheres gesamtgewicht -> vorher genau checken


----------



## kneesliding (4. November 2008)

Hi,

danke. habe eben auf der Website von Schwalbe geschaut.
der FA Snakeskin Evo UST Weigt 960g.
und der mir Schlauch Weigt 750g + 190g (schlauch)

Ich denke bei der unterscheid dürfte der Tubeless der besserer Wahl sein oder ??


Pete


----------



## schymmi (4. November 2008)

dave_01 schrieb:


> Bei mir schleift schon der FA 2,35, wenn ich für Straßenetappen mal mehr als 2Bar reinpumpe.



das verstehe ich aber nicht. bei mir laufen beide(albert und betty) ohne probleme.

schymmi


----------



## MasifCentralier (4. November 2008)

Das könnte von der Rahmengröße abhängen, und ob der Fahrer fähig ist das Schutzblechle ganz vom Reifen weg zu rücken.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fury (4. November 2008)

kneesliding schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> danke. habe eben auf der Website von Schwalbe geschaut.
> der FA Snakeskin Evo UST Weigt 960g.
> ...



Äh, nein! Sehe ich anders! Ich würde den 14er Schlauch fahren, der wiegt 120g. Dann bist Du bei 870 g. Also knapp 100 g leichter. Das ist bei Reifen eine Welt! Der 14 Schlauch in Verbindung mit SnakeSkin hält bombensicher. Diese Kombi fahre ich auch und ich fahre alles damit und nicht schonend - das muss kesseln!

Beim NobbyNic Tubeless sieht das Gewichtsverhältnis m. E. besser Richtung tubeless aus.


----------



## kneesliding (4. November 2008)

fury9 schrieb:


> Äh, nein! Sehe ich anders! Ich würde den 14er Schlauch fahren, der wiegt 120g. Dann bist Du bei 870 g. Also knapp 100 g leichter. Das ist bei Reifen eine Welt! Der 14 Schlauch in Verbindung mit SnakeSkin hält bombensicher. Diese Kombi fahre ich auch und ich fahre alles damit und nicht schonend - das muss kesseln!
> 
> Beim NobbyNic Tubeless sieht das Gewichtsverhältnis m. E. besser Richtung tubeless aus.




Tcha, es ist nicht einfach gel 
ich glaube ich bleibe beim "mit schlauch"

ist auch billiger 

aber jetzt muss ich mich entscheiden ob Fat Albert oder Muddy Mary 

Danke,

Pete


----------



## MasifCentralier (4. November 2008)

Fährst du einen Freerider? Nein! 
Ne, mal ganz im Ernst, der alte Albert besticht schon nicht gerade durgeringen Rollwiederstand, aber die Mary will ich nicht den Berg hochtreten.


----------



## kneesliding (4. November 2008)

Hmm,

ist der Rollwiderstand so viel schlimmer?


----------



## MasifCentralier (4. November 2008)

Mir kam es so vor. Die fährt auch fast keiner, der nicht mind. nen fettes Enduro a la SX Trail fährt.


----------



## Fury (4. November 2008)

kneesliding schrieb:


> Hmm,
> 
> ist der Rollwiderstand so viel schlimmer?



Ähm, ja!


----------



## Andi 3001 (4. November 2008)

Also MM kann man sich fpür dieses jahr (fals nicht beim händler rumliegend) eh abschminken. Schwalbe hat mir vier Wochen nach bestellung (da waren sie offiziell noch da) gesagt, dass dieses jahr nichts mehr geht
Deshalb fahr ich jetzt noch mal die 2008er FA . Die sind auch super!
Hey, und nur weils kein Freerider is, heißt das nich das man damit nicht genauso fahren könnte! Ich fahre mit Leuten die echt gut sind, darunter auch n paar freerider, und die sind auch nich schneller. Von daher zählt bei mir halt doch erstmal grip vor gewicht, usw.. Aber das sieht jeder anders, und deshalb muss man das selbst entscheiden.


----------



## MasifCentralier (4. November 2008)

Klar, ich war auch schon damit auf ner Strecke, wo sonst nur Big Bikes unterwegs waren, aber da gabs auch ne Gondel. So zum Touren sind die echt zu heavy.


----------



## dave_01 (4. November 2008)

MasifCentralier schrieb:


> Das könnte von der Rahmengröße abhängen, und ob der Fahrer fähig ist das Schutzblechle ganz vom Reifen weg zu rücken.



 fahre 22"  ... und ein falsch sitzende Blechle erkennt wohl jeder.

Vielmehr streift der Reifen an der Verbindungsstrebe, an der das Blechle hängt. Das ist genau im Bereich der Mitte der Lauffläche dort mit einem Kabelbinder befestigt. Werde mal probieren, ob es sich dann ausgeht, wenn ich den Kabelbinder dort entferne und damit wahrscheinlich einen ganzen Millimeter gewinne (oder doch 1,5). Dann könnten sich ev sogar 2,5 Bar ausgehen?


----------



## Andi 3001 (4. November 2008)

MasifCentralier schrieb:


> Klar, ich war auch schon damit auf ner Strecke, wo sonst nur Big Bikes unterwegs waren, aber da gabs auch ne Gondel. So zum Touren sind die echt zu heavy.



Naja, find ich zum Beispiel nich....Ich nehms gern in Kauf, das die n bisschen "heavy" sind, wegen dem Griiip. Aber is doch wurscht, solang jemand fahren kann kommts ja wohl kaum auf die reifen an


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MasifCentralier (4. November 2008)

Jooaaaaaaaaa... mehr oder weniger. 2,2er MountainKing tuts zum Beispiel eher schlecht losem Felsgestein


----------



## kneesliding (4. November 2008)

Hi,

deshalb hatte ich den Muddy Mary überlegt, nutze eigentlich mein Stereo mehr richtung enduro als Tourer, wäre zu schade nur Waldautobahnen zu fahren 

Und vor allem hier in der Pfalz ist man gut bedient...
jetzt ist alles ein wenig naß, und mit den FA es ist ein wenig "slippery"
Hier ein kleines beispiel.....


----------



## Andi 3001 (4. November 2008)

ist bei uns hier im Odenwald genauso! Ich sehe es auch so wie du! Wer das Stereo auf waldautobahnen fährt ist selbstschuld. Aber trotzdem haben reifen ja nichts damit zu tun. cc fährt man ja auch zT auf trail, usw. und das auch mit leichten reifen mit weniger rollwiederstand..


----------



## MasifCentralier (4. November 2008)

Also, ne Natursteintreppe fahr ich auch mit meinem CCler mit Larsen TT vorne. Aber was für ne seltsame Bremsenkombo ist das bitte? Die schwächere alte Louise vorne???


----------



## bushman75 (4. November 2008)

Hol Dir die Muddy Mary Freeride 2.35. Vorne Goovey Gluey, hinten Triple. Siehe auch hier


----------



## schymmi (5. November 2008)

dave_01 schrieb:


> fahre 22"  ... und ein falsch sitzende Blechle erkennt wohl jeder.
> 
> Vielmehr streift der Reifen an der Verbindungsstrebe, an der das Blechle hängt. Das ist genau im Bereich der Mitte der Lauffläche dort mit einem Kabelbinder befestigt. Werde mal probieren, ob es sich dann ausgeht, wenn ich den Kabelbinder dort entferne und damit wahrscheinlich einen ganzen Millimeter gewinne (oder doch 1,5). Dann könnten sich ev sogar 2,5 Bar ausgehen?



abkneifen!! das hält trotzdem von den beiden seiten. dann funzt das!


----------



## cabal06ba (5. November 2008)

> Vielmehr streift der Reifen an der Verbindungsstrebe, an der das Blechle hängt. Das ist genau im Bereich der Mitte der Lauffläche dort mit einem Kabelbinder befestigt. Werde mal probieren, ob es sich dann ausgeht, wenn ich den Kabelbinder dort entferne und damit wahrscheinlich einen ganzen Millimeter gewinne (oder doch 1,5). Dann könnten sich ev sogar 2,5 Bar ausgehen?



Ich habe dasselbe Problem und denke kaum, dass es was mit der Rahmengröße zu tun hat (bei mir 20')...hatte da hier auch gerade erst kürzlich danach gefragt.



> Das könnte von der Rahmengröße abhängen, und ob der Fahrer fähig ist das Schutzblechle ganz vom Reifen weg zu rücken.



Wäre jemand so freundlich mir mal genauer zu erläutern, wie sich diese 'Fähigkeit explizit definiert?  ...ich hatte nämlich gedacht mathematische Logik würde da ausreichen: 3 Löcher + 3 Kabelbinder + so fest anziehen wie möglich damit's fest an den Streben sitzt = passt...aber die Cube-Logik muss ja irgendwie anders funktionieren, wenn bei einem Neu-Bike die original FA bei 2,3 bar an dieser Mittel-Strebe schleifen.


----------



## cabal06ba (5. November 2008)

> abkneifen!! das hält trotzdem von den beiden seiten. dann funzt das!



ok, jetzt warst du schneller als ich...hatten denn noch mehr Leute das Problem? Dann wäre das Teil aber irgendwie schon ne Fehlkonstruktion, wenn man es nicht so befestigen kann, wie es eigentlich vorgesehen ist, oder sind die Schlitze für den mittleren Kabelbinder eigentlich Luftlöcher um die Aerodynamik zu verbessern?!


----------



## schymmi (5. November 2008)

hä. 
kneift den mittleren teil ganz raus. sorgfältig abfeilen. dann wieder montieren. die beiden seitenteile bzw halterungen halten das. 
geht doch bei mir auch. was ist so schwer daran????


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schymmi (5. November 2008)

das es ne fehlkonstruktion ist wissen hier alle. ausser die kollegen von CUBE die sich eh nie melden!!​luftlöcher?? ne bestimmt nicht. 

aber wie gesagt, ich lasse das din dran. auch mit big betty 2,4!!!


----------



## cabal06ba (5. November 2008)

> kneift den mittleren teil ganz raus. sorgfältig abfeilen. dann wieder montieren. die beiden seitenteile bzw halterungen halten das.
> geht doch bei mir auch. was ist so schwer daran????



Schwer ist da überhaupt nichts dran, ich wollte nur vorher mal wissen, ob das Einzelfälle sind, oder alle das Problem haben. Ich gehe halt normal immer davon aus, dass sich die Entwickler etwas bei denken, wenn sie so ein Produkt in einer bestimmten Form konstruieren und wunder mich dann eben wohl berechtigterweise, wenn es sich nicht so montieren lässt, wie es offensichtlich gedacht war.

Aber meiner Meinung nach ist es nicht nötig, das gesamt Mittelteil rauszukneifen, bei mir war es jedenfalls nur der Kabelbinder, der für den mm zu viel verantwortlich war.


----------



## Andi 3001 (5. November 2008)

schymmi schrieb:


> das es ne fehlkonstruktion ist wissen hier alle. ausser die kollegen von CUBE die sich eh nie melden!!​luftlöcher?? ne bestimmt nicht.
> 
> aber wie gesagt, ich lasse das din dran. auch mit big betty 2,4!!!



Kannst mal bitte nen Bild aus der Vogelperspektive machen, damit man mal sieht wieviel platzt das ist? Das würd zumindest mir mal helfen mir das gescheit vorzustellen. Danke.


----------



## wildkater (6. November 2008)

...was ihr für Probleme habt - bei mir war der Schmutzfänger beim Kauf des Bikes erst gar ned dran?!! 

Geht mir auch nicht ab!


----------



## daschwob (6. November 2008)

...bei mir auch nicht. Hab mir aber
selber einen gebastelt.


----------



## dave_01 (6. November 2008)

schymmi schrieb:


> abkneifen!! das hält trotzdem von den beiden seiten. dann funzt das!



Vielen Dank!

Händler hat sich gestern auch (scheinbar erstmals) die Frage gestellt, was man tun könne. Er meinte auch den Mittelteil einfach abkneifen oder nur den Kabelbinder dort weg und ein Loch in den Verbindungssteg zw. den Oberteil und den Unterteil des Blechles im Bereich der Mitte der Lauffläche bohren. Sollte mit dieser Materialbeseitiung auch noch ein Millimeter zw. Reifen und Querstrebe gewonnen sein. 

Werde ich demnächst mal probieren. Ansonsten Mittelsteg ganz weg, wenn das lt. Euerer Erfahrung ohnedies hält.  Auch im Winter bei 1 bis 2 cm Gatsch am Reifen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schymmi (6. November 2008)

ja das hält!

an dem foto arbeite ich dran. suche noch ne optik die um den reifen drumrum fotografiert.

aber es wird.​


----------



## Andi 3001 (6. November 2008)

na denn


----------



## rene1973 (9. November 2008)

So werd mich mal der Reifen Diskussion hier anschliessen.

Hab Gestern auf meinem Stereo 2008 K24 18" die neuen Fat Albert montiert, in der 2,4" Evolution Version.

Find die Dinger wirklich schmal.
Nach dem Abstand den ich hier noch habe würde ich mir fast trauen 2,5" drauf zu knallen. Was ja eigentlich auch mein erster Gedanke 2,5" - "Muddy Mary" - war.

Muss vielleicht noch dazusagen, dass ich ohne dem hässlichen Teil (Schutzblech) am Hinterrad fahr.

Hab aber mal bei Mavis nachgeschaut und die Felge was Original beim Stereo K24 verbaut ist, ist eigentlich nur bis 2,3" zugelassen oder empfohlen. Wie weit ist das von Bedeutung oder gehen da trotzdem noch 2,5" rauf. Wird wohl nicht mehr so optimal sein? Hat da jemand mehr Background wissen wie ich und kann da zu mal was sagen.

Schöne Grüße, aus dem noch Schnee freien Vorarlberg.


----------



## daschwob (9. November 2008)

[/QUOTE]
Schöne Grüße, aus dem noch Schnee freien Vorarlberg.[/QUOTE]

...wenn das Vorarlber noch Schneefrei ist, wo gehst n da immer
fahren? Ich weiss nur, dass man z.B. aufm Pfänder ja net mehr 
runterfahren darf!

greetz d.


----------



## Andi 3001 (9. November 2008)

rene1973 schrieb:


> So werd mich mal der Reifen Diskussion hier anschliessen.
> 
> Hab Gestern auf meinem Stereo 2008 K24 18" die neuen Fat Albert montiert, in der 2,4" Evolution Version.
> 
> ...


Da musst aber auspassen. Nur weil 2,5 draufsteht muss das nich drin sein.....Was ich sagen will is, dass die Muddys extrem breit ausfallen. Die Größen variieren...Der NN in 2,4 z.b. is auch nich breiter als der FA in 2,35!


----------



## rene1973 (9. November 2008)

Andi_3001
Da Stimm ich dir zu, mir kommt auch vor das mein alter Fat Albert (2,35") breiter war als der neu.

daschwob
Der Pfänder ist um diese Jahreszeit so oder so überlaufen, aber das ist ja momentan überall so. 

Persönlich fahr ich im Bereich Dornbirn mehr herum oder in den Bregenzerwald gehen, das ist halt eine Frage der Mobilität.


----------



## DI EM OH (9. November 2008)

moin 

weiss jemand ob es das Stereo als k18 in creme-weiß/kupfer gibt?
bzw. weiß jemand wie dieser farbton heißen soll


----------



## Andi 3001 (9. November 2008)

Nennt sich (falsich dich jetzt richtig verstanden habe) milky orange. Gibts aber nur bei the one und XTR. K18 gibts wie K24 in miilky green...


----------



## DI EM OH (11. November 2008)

DANKE


----------



## Andi 3001 (14. November 2008)

Wens interessiert: Meine Talas ist seit zwei tagen wieder da...Und das schon nach einer Woche!
Also sie hatte, wie vermutet ein Problem mit der Gabelkrone... Toxoholics hat sie erstezt und wieder als Garantiefall zurückgeschickt. Preis für den Schaden, der ja gott sei dank Garantie war knapp 400 Euro...HUI, will gar  nicht wissen was los ist, wenn sie mal so kaputt geht, das die garantie nicht oder nicht mehr greift


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jan84 (16. November 2008)

Hi, 

für alle Allwetterfahrer + Sattelabsenker:






Nachdem ich bei der letzten Grundreinigung ziemlich viel Carbonabrieb am Lappen hatte und die Stütze auch spürbar schwerer ging hab ich mal die Lösung ausprobiert. Funktioniert einwandfrei, selbst während einer massivem Schlammschlacht lässt sich die Stütze problemlos während der Fahrt versenken (fällt beim Öffnen des Spanners selbstständig runter). Verhindert eine Reinigung natürlich nicht komplett, schont die Stütze aber deutlich wenn man gelegentlich absenkt. 
*edit*: Das Bild entstand nachdem ich schonmal über die Stütze gewischt hatte, ganz so sauber wie auf dem Bild bleibt sie mit schlauch natürlich auch nicht . 

Die Schlauchlösung am Dämpfer erfüllt ihren Zweck auch einwandfrei. 









Die "interessante" Reifenlösung (2.35er Highroller vorne, 2.0er Larsen TT exception hinten) funktioniert übrigens hervorragend solang keine Scharfen Steine da sind. 

grüße
Jan


----------



## Andi 3001 (16. November 2008)

Hast die Stütze aber auch gut drausen! Ich hab sie normal so um die 13/14....bei der abfahrt dann so zwischen 5 und 2....


----------



## jan84 (16. November 2008)

Weiter als 6 oder 7 krieg ichse glaubich garnicht rein, ist ja auch deutlich länger als der gerade Teil des Sattelrohrs . 

grüße


----------



## wildkater (16. November 2008)

jan84 schrieb:


> Weiter als 6 oder 7 krieg ichse glaubich garnicht rein, ist ja auch deutlich länger als der gerade Teil des Sattelrohrs .
> 
> grüße



Ist bei mir genauso (6-7 minimal).
Leider schaut die Stütze bei mir nach 14 Monaten schon erheblich zerkratzter aus...


----------



## MasifCentralier (16. November 2008)

Nur so am Rande: Die kann man auch kürzen


----------



## wildkater (16. November 2008)

MasifCentralier schrieb:


> Nur so am Rande: Die kann man auch kürzen



...dann wäre mir zu wenig Rohr übrig - fahre bergauf auf 14 bei 90 kg nackig...


----------



## Cube.Team.Biker (16. November 2008)

Ich hab bei meiner P6 auch das Rohr gekürzt, aber das ewige rein und raus ist halt nix für die Sattelstütze (eher was für daheim )

Bin dann auf die Kindshock IS900 umgestiegen und gebe sie auch nimmer her. Fahre sie schon jetzt ne Zeit lang und bin super zufrieden und gibt nix zu bemängeln.
Ist zwar nicht so schön wie die (unverkratzte) Carbonstütze, aber während ich schon wieder fahr wird bei anderen immer noch ausgerichtet





Hier gut zu erkennen der große Verstellweg von 15cm! Reicht für alle Lebenslagen.


----------



## MasifCentralier (16. November 2008)

Sag mal fährst du ne 36er Fox? Wie ist das so vom Fahrgefühl her?


----------



## Cube.Team.Biker (16. November 2008)

Ist ja ein 2007er Stereo K24 und da war ne Minute IT verbaut die ja wirklich nix taugt. Hab sie durch die 2009er Fox ersetzt http://www.bike-mailorder.de/shop/M...32-Vanilla-R-Disc-Federgabel-2009::12279.html
Fahrgefühl ist absolut super


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MasifCentralier (16. November 2008)

Ich hab jetzt auch ne Lyrik drin, bin aber noch nicht gefahren. Hatte irgendwie Angst, dass das zu kipplig wird.


----------



## Eagle23 (18. November 2008)

MasifCentralier schrieb:


> Ich hab jetzt auch ne Lyrik drin, bin aber noch nicht gefahren. Hatte irgendwie Angst, dass das zu kipplig wird.



Hmmm, kannste dann mal einen Fahrbericht geben, wenn Du die Lyric getestet hast?
Würd mich mal interessieren, wie das Stereo mit dem Ding geht.


----------



## DI EM OH (26. November 2008)

LEEEEEEEUUUUUUUUTE 
Ich hab gestern mein wiedergeburt gehabt. N Kumpel hat es für mich ersteigert.

MEIN CUBE STEREO THE ONE in milky orange für 1490. Neu vom Händler mit Garantie.
Jetzt warte ich und bin geil Yeah!


----------



## Eagle23 (26. November 2008)

boah ...



Glückwunsch zu dem Preis...!


----------



## DI EM OH (26. November 2008)

Wie ich auf deiner Hp gesehen hab, hast du ja och n the one! bist du zufrieden?
mit der pike? mit der 180er Bremse?

gruß


----------



## Metty (26. November 2008)

Das is ma n sehr fetter Preis...

Na dann viele unfallfreie Kilometer mit dem Hobel!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## daschwob (27. November 2008)

Metty schrieb:


> Na dann viele unfallfreie Kilometer mit dem Hobel!



...wer nie stürzt fährt nicht am limit


----------



## Andi 3001 (27. November 2008)

...und lernt nix aus fehlern. Trotzdem beswser wenns nich zu oft vorkommt


----------



## DI EM OH (27. November 2008)

Ich sag mal:

schlecht fahren konnt ich schon immer gut
aber gut fallen konnt ich schon immer schlecht


----------



## MasifCentralier (27. November 2008)

Für alle die an nem 160er Stereofahrbericht interessiert sind. Ich war zwar noch nicht im Gelände, aber es harmoniert gut beim rumhopsen, und bei meiner 2-Step fühlt es sich abgesenkt wie nen Dirtbike an. Die schluckt wirklich enorm und ist supersteif. Für mich, der ich die Manitou gewöhnt war ists ein ziemlicher Unterschied.
Ein ausführlicher Trailbericht kommt noch...


----------



## Metty (27. November 2008)

Anfang nächsten Jahres gibbet für mich wohl auch n neues Fully. Das Stereo interessiert mich dann doch schon sehr. Ich war heute bei meinem Händler des Vertrauens - bei dem würde ich das "The One" für 2550 Ois bekommen.

Er meinte allerdings, dass das Bike eigentlich nicht sein Fav wäre, weil die Steifigkeit des Hinterbaus nicht so prelle sei. 

Hat jemand von euch damit Erfahrungen gemacht, der einen Vergleich zu nem anderen Fully hat? Ist der Hinterbau wirklich so weich?

Gruß


----------



## DI EM OH (27. November 2008)

Also ich bin es ein paar mal Probegefahren und gerade deswegen wollt ich es haben. Auch die Tests weisen auf einen makellosen Hinterbau hin. Ich hol mein The one morgen vom Händler ab 

ach so fürn ONE" würd ich ma hier gucken fun-corner.de


gruß DI EM OH


----------



## Fränki__ (29. November 2008)

DI EM OH schrieb:


> ... Ich hol mein The one morgen vom Händler ab
> 
> 
> gruß DI EM OH



...handelt sich dann aber bestimmt um ein 2008er Modell - oder?

Ansonsten klärt mich bitte auf falls es neue Fakten zu den `09er Lieferterminen gibt!
Nicht das ich am Ende die Auslieferung meines Bikes verpasse


----------



## Goddi8 (29. November 2008)

Hi,

mal ne Frage an die/den Vanilla Fahrer. Stört es, dass die Gabel nicht abgesenkt werden kann? 
Ich fahr meine Talas gerne auf 110 bin aber grundsätzlich mit der Performance der Gabel nicht so zufrieden und die Vanilla würde mich anlachen. Allerdings weiß ich nicht, ob das nicht absenken können ein Problem wird/werden kann


----------



## DI EM OH (29. November 2008)

@ Fränkie

jo, das is n 08er!


----------



## Eagle23 (29. November 2008)

DI EM OH schrieb:


> Wie ich auf deiner Hp gesehen hab, hast du ja och n the one! bist du zufrieden?
> mit der pike? mit der 180er Bremse?
> 
> gruß



Hi.
Ich hab meine Bremse (wegen Kampfgewicht von 90kg) auf 200/180 Umbauen lassen.
Ich bin aber mit der "The one" und der PIKE sehr zufrieden... 
mit 1 Finger bin ich aus "fast" jeder Situation im Stande zu stoppen und die Pike ist Robust und Standfest


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cube.Team.Biker (29. November 2008)

Goddi8 schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> mal ne Frage an die/den Vanilla Fahrer. Stört es, dass die Gabel nicht abgesenkt werden kann?
> Ich fahr meine Talas gerne auf 110 bin aber grundsätzlich mit der Performance der Gabel nicht so zufrieden und die Vanilla würde mich anlachen. Allerdings weiß ich nicht, ob das nicht absenken können ein Problem wird/werden kann



Hi

ich hab meine alte Gabel auch nie verstellt und vermisse es daher nicht,
bin aber auch noch nicht mitm Stereo nen Alpencross gefahren, aber für die heimischen Strecken fährt sich die Vanilla traumhaft


----------



## jan84 (29. November 2008)

Nutze die Absenkung von der Magura (130mm) regelmäßig für (sehr) steile Rampen. 
Probiers halt aus .

grüße
jan


----------



## Dommes84 (3. Dezember 2008)

DI EM OH schrieb:


> LEEEEEEEUUUUUUUUTE
> Ich hab gestern mein wiedergeburt gehabt. N Kumpel hat es für mich ersteigert.
> 
> MEIN CUBE STEREO THE ONE in milky orange für 1490. Neu vom Händler mit Garantie.
> Jetzt warte ich und bin geil Yeah!




Das ist ja mal ein Hammer Preis.

Ich habe mein Stereo bei fun-corner.de bestellt und war voll zufrieden.
Montags bestellt und Donnerstags war es da. und der Preis war auch nicht schlecht.


----------



## DI EM OH (3. Dezember 2008)

@dommes 
jo ich wollt auch bei fun-corner bestellen. aber velo-kühn in erfurt hat voll rausgehauen. Waren auch Superfreundlich. 

Mit dem Bike bin ich auch auf MEEEGA zufrieden! 

Viel Spass damit!


----------



## OnePunchMickey (5. Dezember 2008)

Hey!
wollt mal fragen wer von euch sich das 09 model bestellt hat und wie eure meinung zu dem teil ist!?!?
hab im september zugeschlagen und kann es kaum noch erwarten!!!

gruß 
mick


----------



## cabal06ba (6. Dezember 2008)

Also soweit ich das beurteilen kann, habens die Cuber bei den 09er Modellen schon ordentlich krachen lassen...also wenn ich finanziell etwas mehr Spielraum hÃ¤tte, dann hÃ¤tte ich auch noch bis zum FrÃ¼hjahr gewartet, aber so konnte ich jetzt beim 08er The One noch 1000â¬ gegenÃ¼ber der UVP sparen, da fiel mir die Entscheidung fÃ¼r's "alte" Modell nicht mehr wirklich schwer.

Aus technischer Sicht finde ich beim 09er vor Allem die x12 Steckachse und die Talas mit Steckachse interessant. Ãber den XPW 1600 LRS weiÃ ich noch nix, aber die LR sind meiner Meinung nach beim '08er die schwÃ¤chsten Glieder im Komponenten-SetUp, weil mir die Felgen doch einen Tick zu schmal vorkommen...ich kann mir auf jeden Fall vorstellen, dass die nicht all das mitmachen, das die super-robuste Pike aushalten wÃ¼rde.

Das neue hydroforming Dreieck zwischen Sitzrohr und dem "oberen Querrohr" (wie heiÃt denn das nochmal richtig?) macht optisch schon gut was her, ob man's jetzt wegen Steifigkeit/Gewicht unbedingt braucht wage ich zu bezweifeln.

Positiv finde ich allerdings noch, dass sich die Cube-Macher anscheinend Gedanken um Kunden- und Testerfeedback machen und an den am HÃ¤ufigsten genannten Kritikpunkten nachgebessert haben: Die neue Befestigung fÃ¼r den DÃ¤mpferschutz wÃ¼rde ich jetzt eher in die Kategorie 'nette Detailverbesserung' stecken, aber mich interessiert schon brennend, wie die Reaktion auf die tiefer positionierte Tretlager-/Sitzposition ausfallen.  Also ich fÃ¼hle mich beim 08er Modell jetzt nicht gerade "wie auf Stelzen", was man ja Ã¶fters mal zu lesen bekommt, kann mir aber vorstellen, dass die neue Geo dem Bike schon noch etwas mehr Spritzigkeit vereihen wird. Allerdings wunder ich mich auch, warum man trotz Kritik an der eh schon hohen Sitzposition beim 08er immer wieder Bilder von Leuten sieht, die sich einen M Rahmen gekauft haben und dann die SattelstÃ¼tze bis zum Anschlag rausziehen. Klar, jeder Jeck is anders, aber ich habe mich bei 1,86 fÃ¼r den L Rahmen entschieden, so dass ich die StÃ¼tze je nach Beschaffenheit des Terrains zwischen den Positionen 4 und 7 fahre.


----------



## Fränki__ (6. Dezember 2008)

cabal06ba schrieb:


> ... aber ich habe mich bei 1,86 für den L Rahmen entschieden, so dass ich die Stütze je nach Beschaffenheit des Terrains zwischen den Positionen 4 und 7 fahre.



Wieviel Zoll hat denn der L Rahmen?
Habe mir nämlich bei 1,87 das ´09er in 20" geordert.


----------



## kneesliding (6. Dezember 2008)

Das Problem dabei ist der Überstandeshohe,
wenn der zu knapp ist, Gute nacht Famile Plannung


----------



## Fränki__ (6. Dezember 2008)

..das sollte bei einer Schrittlänge von 92,5 cm kein Problem sein - oder


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kneesliding (6. Dezember 2008)

Bei den 08'er hatte ich beim 92,5 den XL genommen.
Habe selbst eins in L da ich nur 88,5 habe. und der ist fast ein bisschen knapp...


----------



## Fränki__ (6. Dezember 2008)

...na super - meine Frage hast Du immer noch nicht beantwortet, wieviel Zoll ist L bzw. XL - danke schonmal


----------



## kneesliding (6. Dezember 2008)

Also, bei den 09 muss du auf der Cube Homepage nachschauen.
der 08'er in L ist um die 51cm.


----------



## Metty (6. Dezember 2008)

OnePunchMickey schrieb:


> Hey!
> wollt mal fragen wer von euch sich das 09 model bestellt hat und wie eure meinung zu dem teil ist!?!?



Ich werd mir das Bike auch zulegen. Bestellt hab ichs nicht, weil mein Händler es eh reinbekommt und ich es doch ganz gerne erst Probesitzen will. Ich glaube aber nicht, dass ich mich dagegen entscheiden werde. 
Ich bin auf jeden Fall sehr gespannt. Werds mir übrigens in der "The One" Austattung holen...

So long...


----------



## cabal06ba (6. Dezember 2008)

@Fränki: Also um's nochmal deutlich zu sagen: L = 20' = knapp 51cm...sofern du also keine extremen Ober-/Unterkörperproportionen hast, solltest du dich auf nem L Rahmen schon wohl fühlen und die Familienplanung dürfte auch nicht mehr als beim Biken sowieso schon gefärdet sein!


----------



## blackraider67 (8. Dezember 2008)

Hallo, Leute !
Ich beabsichtige mir auch ein 08er Stereo zu kaufen und habe eine paar Fragen an die 
Stereo-Piloten :
Die ewige Frage nach der RH:
Ich bin 1,84cm gross und die Schrittlänge liegt bei 85cm.
Ein Händler empfiehlt mir das 18 Zoll, er meint, es fällt relativ gross aus.
Ich habe mal auf einem 18 Zoll Fritzz gesessen, ist das in etwa vergleichbar ??
Ich fand das Fritzz schon relativ reichlich !
Und : 
Ist es nicht lästig zur Verstellung des Dämpfers, immer abzusteigen,
bzw. die Hand in die Speichen zu bekommen,
oder braucht man den Dämpfer nicht so oft zu verstellen ?
Ich hatte noch keinen RP 23.
Würdet Ihr eher ein K24 oder ein the one empfehlen ??
Dazu kommt, das ich Sram nicht wirklich so toll finde, aber ich könnte das 
K24 fast für den gleichen Preis bekommen wie das the one.
Über Tipps würde ich mich freuen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cabal06ba (8. Dezember 2008)

Also das Fritzz hat entsprechend dem Einsatzzweck schon eine etwas andere Geometrie, daher würde ich das nicht unbedingt zum Vergleich herziehen.
Ist echt n bisschen schwierig bei der Körpergröße/Schrittlänge pauschal ne Angabe zu machen da du dich, genauso wie ich (186, 85cm), sozusagen in der Grauzone zwischen den beiden Rahmenhöhen befindest. Daher würde ich es vielleicht von der Fahrweise und der persönlichen Vorliebe abhängig machen: Bist du eher bergab auf ruppigem Gelände und auf kurvigen Trails unterwegs, dürftest du mit dem 18'er mehr Spaß haben, fährst du gerne längere Touren und legst auch mal ein paar Höhenmeter bergauf zurück, dann darf's auch gerne L sein.

Falls du dich bei der Dämpferverstellung lediglich auf den Plattformhebel beziehst, kann ich dich beruhigen: Zum Einen kommt man da auch während der Fahrt im Sitzen recht gut dran und zum Anderen ist der Hinterbau für mich wippfrei genug, so dass ich den Dämpfer eh zu 99% offen fahre.

Also vom P/L Verhältnis her finde ich das The One unschlagbar, aber wenn du das K24 zum selben Preis bekommen kannst, dann würde ich auf jeden Fall dieses nehmen, v.a. wegen dem LRS (!), dem Gewicht und der leichter zu handhabenden Federwegverstellung der Talas...und gegen ein X.0 Schaltwek kann man wohl auch als eingefleischter Shimano Fan nix sagen.

Falls dir die SRAM Komponenten aus irgendeinem Grund gar nicht taugen sollten, da  kannst du die Schalthebel und gegenfalls das Schaltwerk ja später immer noch verkaufen und für den Erlös gegen XT Komponenten ersetzen.


----------



## blackraider67 (8. Dezember 2008)

Hallo Caba !
Danke, Du hast mir sehr geholfen.

Allerdings der Einsatzzweck wird sowohl Trailriding,als auch 
lange bergauf oder auch leichter Bikepark-Einsatz sein.
Ich wiege knappe 100kg, vielleicht hilft die Angabe bei der Wahl ?
(Muss bestimmt den Fox-Dämpfer auf 11 bar aufpumpen 
Und reichen die kleinen 180er Scheibchen ?


----------



## ratko (8. Dezember 2008)

Also, 
ich bin auch 1,84 bei 85cm Schrittlänge und fahre einen 20" Stereo K18. Es wäre natürlich ideal, wenn Du jeweils mit 18" und 20" eine Probefahrt machen könntest. Ich hatte Glück bei meinem Händler beide ausgiebig ausprobieren zu dürfen und habe mich bewusst für 20" entschieden. Das 18" war mir viel zu nervös im Fahrverhalten, außerdem fahre ich gerne lange Touren. Ein Rezept für die richtige Rahmengröße gibt es wohl nicht, ich habe meine Entscheidung nicht bereut. Was die 180er Scheiben angeht, die reichen auch für etwas mehr Gewicht. Da würde ich mir keine Sorgen machen, spreche auch aus eigener Erfahrung (hab auch paar Kilo zuviel).

Gruß


----------



## cabal06ba (8. Dezember 2008)

Wenn du damit auch in den Bike-Park willst (selbst wenn nur gelegentlich) würde ich sowieso zum 18' Rahmen greifen, damit du etwas wendiger unterwegs bist und auch bei eingefahrener Sattelstütze noch genug "Ei-Freiheit"  hast....und dann lieber bei den Touren die Sattelstütze ein bisschen weiter raus ziehen. Ich komme mit dem L Rahmen bei ähnlicher Schrittlänge wie gesagt kaum über die Sattelstützenposition 6 hinaus ohne den Bodenkontakt mit den Füßen zu verlieren...bei holprigeren Strecken bin ich schon bei 2-3 unten, da bliebe nicht mehr viel Raum für Bike-Park Einsatz etc..
Das Fahrergewicht würde ich jetzt nicht unbedingt bei der Wahl der Rahmengröße mit einbeziehen, auch wenn mir mein Alltags-Physik Verständnis suggerieren würde, dass kompaktere Rahmen tendentiell robuster sein müssten.

Bei knapp 100kg, könntest du in Erwägung ziehen die vordere Bremsscheibe gegen ne 205er auszutauschen...aber sowohl die K24 als auch die The One bieten schon mit 180er Scheiben ordentlich Bremspower, das würde ich also an deiner Stelle erstmal bei ner ordentlichen Abfahrt testen, bevor du unnötig Geld verpulverst.
Kann ich jetzt halt schlecht abschätzen, da ich eher leichtgewichtig (76kg) unterwegs bin und für mich keine Notwendigkeit für größere Scheiben sehe.


----------



## blackraider67 (8. Dezember 2008)

Hallo ratko !
Wie weit musst Du denn die Sattelstütze rausziehen ?
(Damit ich mir das in etwa bei 18 Zoll vorstellen kann)
Da wir die gleiche Schrittlänge haben.


----------



## ratko (8. Dezember 2008)

blackraider67 schrieb:


> Hallo ratko !
> Wie weit musst Du denn die Sattelstütze rausziehen ?
> (Damit ich mir das in etwa bei 18 Zoll vorstellen kann)
> Da wir die gleiche Schrittlänge haben.




Bei normalen Fahrten bin ich am 15. Strich der P6. Es sind etwa 22cm vom Sattel bis zur Sattelklemme. Bei langen Abfahrten bzw. Trails natürlich entsprechend tiefer (nach Gefühl).

Gruß


----------



## cabal06ba (8. Dezember 2008)

@ratko: Hmm...jetzt bin ich irgendwie leicht irritiert: kommst du denn bei dieser Position überhaupt noch mit einer Zehespitze auf den Boden wenn du drauf sitzt, also ich müsste da schon immer abspringen wenn ich anhalten möchte.
Wie kann denn dieser Unterschied bei gleichem Rahmen und sehr ähnlicher Schrittlänge zustande kommen?
Am SAG kann's kaum liegen, den hab ich ja auch schon auf um die 20% eingestellt.


----------



## ratko (8. Dezember 2008)

cabal06ba schrieb:


> @ratko: Hmm...jetzt bin ich irgendwie leicht irritiert: kommst du denn bei dieser Position überhaupt noch mit einer Zehespitze auf den Boden wenn du drauf sitzt, also ich müsste da schon immer abspringen wenn ich anhalten möchte.
> Wie kann denn dieser Unterschied bei gleichem Rahmen und sehr ähnlicher Schrittlänge zustande kommen?
> Am SAG kann's kaum liegen, den hab ich ja auch schon auf um die 20% eingestellt.



Ich war vorhin auch etwas irritiert als ich Deinen Beitrag gelesen hab. Du hast schon Recht, ich komme tatsächlich nicht ganz auf den Boden wenn ich darauf sitze, allerdings weiß ich auch nicht warum ich es sollte? Ich habe erst neulich eine Sendung im Dritten gesehen, wonach dies nicht wichtig sein soll. Wenn ich Trails fahre ist es selbstverständlich anders, da ich eine gewisse Sicherheit brauche. Wenn ich allerdings lange Touren Fahre bzw. lange bergauf, dann ist es unabdingbar, dass meine Knie nach jeder Kurbeldrehung ganz gestreckt sind. Deinen Satteleinstellungen nach zu urteilen, fährst Du immer mit abgewinkelten Knien und sitzt viel zu tief, was widerum hohe Kraftverluste und mangelnde Effizienz mit sich bringt. Ich glaube, dass Du meistens technisch anspruchsvollere Strecken fährst als ich. Ich wohne in Stuttgart und muss erstmal 400 HM fahren, um überhaupt aus dem Kessel in den Wald reinzufahren. 

Gruß


----------



## fatz (8. Dezember 2008)

schiebt doch einfach zum abfahren die sattelstuetze rein..............


----------



## Andi 3001 (8. Dezember 2008)

@blackraider67: Also Servus erstmal,
Ich sag dir was: Ich bin fast genauso wie du (naja 67kg) und fahre das 18". Fahre sowohl flott hoch als auch runter! Ich bin zwar wohl eher der runterfahrer, aber hochzus bin ich auch immer gaaanz vorn mit dabei!
Du kannst beim 18" und deiner größe (ich bin 182) die sattelstütze auf 14 rausziehen. Das ist ok und sieht auch nicht blöd aus! Runterzus kommt dat ding dann je nach strecke (Dh piste auf 2, sonst so um die 5) rein.
Is für mich optimal. Wegen dem modell kann ich dir sagen, dass ich das K24 hab, in grüüün, und bis jetzt keine großen, vorallenm keine teuren (!) probleme hatte. Und das obwohl mein rad jetzt in 11 monaten durch jedes wetter insgesammt 10000hm pro monat (also so ca.) und insgesammt fast 4000km durch schlamm und staub gehetzt hab. Also ich denk du bist mit nem 18" und der K24 veriante (allein wegen gabel und Lrs) bestens bedient!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cabal06ba (8. Dezember 2008)

@fatz: 





> Wenn du damit auch in den Bike-Park willst (selbst wenn nur gelegentlich) würde ich sowieso zum 18' Rahmen greifen, damit du etwas wendiger unterwegs bist und auch bei eingefahrener Sattelstütze noch genug "Ei-Freiheit" hast....und dann lieber bei den Touren die Sattelstütze ein bisschen weiter raus ziehen. Ich komme mit dem L Rahmen bei ähnlicher Schrittlänge wie gesagt kaum über die Sattelstützenposition 6 hinaus ohne den Bodenkontakt mit den Füßen zu verlieren...bei holprigeren Strecken bin ich schon bei 2-3 unten, da bliebe nicht mehr viel Raum für Bike-Park Einsatz etc..



@ratko: Ja, vielleicht sollte ich da auch nochmal n bissl experimentieren, denn bei der momentanen Einstellung hatte ich mir wirklich ab und zu mal mehr Vortrieb auf ebenen Strecken gewünscht. Dachte nur, das wäre primär auf meine momentan absolut un-fitte Konstitution zurückzuführen und darauf, dass das Stereo den etwas unfairen Vergleich mit meinem CC/Touren Hardtail (12kg, 1,95er Reifen) auf sich nehmen muss.
Ich hatte aber auch immer noch so ne Art goldene Regel im Kopf, dass man jederzeit noch mit beiden Fußspitzen auf den Boden kommen sollte, aber das eigentlich wirklich nicht unbedingt nötig, wenn man das Stereo da reitet, wo man nicht alle 10 Meter an ner Kreuzung anhalten oder Fußgängern ausweichen muss...is wohl nur so ne Kopfsache, die man sich mit der Zeit auch wieder abgewöhnen kann.


----------



## biba34 (9. Dezember 2008)

Hallo zusammen,
hab eine Frage zu den Drehmomenten der einzelnen Lager. Bin mir nicht ganz sicher, welcher Drehmoment zu welchem Lager (Schraube) gehÃ¶rt. Hab hier ein Bild mit Nummerierung der einzelnen Schrauben.
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=151404&stc=1&d=1228814578

Drehmomente (Cube homepage) lauten wie folgt:
DÃ¤mpferbefestigung: 10â12 Nm + Sicherung mit Loctite mittelfest
Hauptlager: 5 Nm + Sicherung mit Loctite mittelfest
Horstlink Dual:12 Nm + Sicherung mit Loctite mittelfest
Umlenkhebel: 8 Nm + Sicherung mit Loctite mittelfest
Kann hier bitte jemand mit Erfahrung die Drehmomente den einzelnen Nummern zuordnen? Dies hilft bestimmt auch anderen, die sich hier nicht sicher sind.
Besten Dank im voraus


_________________________________________________
Lieber vorher fragen, als hinterher


----------



## blackraider67 (9. Dezember 2008)

Andi 3001 schrieb:


> @blackraider67: Also Servus erstmal,
> Ich sag dir was: Ich bin fast genauso wie du (naja 67kg) und fahre das 18". Fahre sowohl flott hoch als auch runter! Ich bin zwar wohl eher der runterfahrer, aber hochzus bin ich auch immer gaaanz vorn mit dabei!
> Du kannst beim 18" und deiner größe (ich bin 182) die sattelstütze auf 14 rausziehen. Das ist ok und sieht auch nicht blöd aus! Runterzus kommt dat ding dann je nach strecke (Dh piste auf 2, sonst so um die 5) rein.
> Is für mich optimal. Wegen dem modell kann ich dir sagen, dass ich das K24 hab, in grüüün, und bis jetzt keine großen, vorallenm keine teuren (!) probleme hatte. Und das obwohl mein rad jetzt in 11 monaten durch jedes wetter insgesammt 10000hm pro monat (also so ca.) und insgesammt fast 4000km durch schlamm und staub gehetzt hab. Also ich denk du bist mit nem 18" und der K24 veriante (allein wegen gabel und Lrs) bestens bedient!



Jo, Danke Andi , jetzt bin ich mir sehr sicher,
leider kam gestern eine schlechte Nachricht finanzieller Natur,
und das Stereo muss noch warten


----------



## biba34 (9. Dezember 2008)

Hallo zusammen,
kann/will denn keiner helfen. Habs mal versucht anhand der momentanen 
Drehmomente an meinem Bike nachzuvollziehen. Passt gar nicht.
Über Hilfe wäre ich sehr dankbar.
Grüsse


----------



## Rammsteinbiker (9. Dezember 2008)

Also ich versuche es mal:
1 + 3 = Umlenkhebel
2 + 5 = Dämpferaufnahme
4 = Hauptlager
6 = Horstlink

Der enzige Punkt bei dem ich mir nicht ganz sicher bin ist 2. Der könnte auch zum Umlenkhebel gehören.


----------



## Muehi (9. Dezember 2008)

Rammsteinbiker schrieb:


> [...]
> 1 + 3 = Umlenkhebel
> 2 + 5 = Dämpferaufnahme
> 4 = Hauptlager
> ...



Volle Zustimmung, habe damals deswegen bei Cube direkt und bei meinem Händler nachgefragt. 

Aber Vorsicht: Das HorstLink Lager *NICHT* mit den *12Nm* von der Homepage anziehen, das schert dabei ab. Vom Cube-Support wurde mir daraufhin *nur 6Nm* genannt, damit überleben auch die Schrauben das erste anziehen...


----------



## biba34 (10. Dezember 2008)

Super! Vielen Dank Euch beiden!
Mit dem Horstlink hatte mich nämlich gewundert, da der bei mir mit ca. 5,5 Nm angezogen war( und nicht wie angegeben mit 12 Nm )
Die Schrauben werd ich wohl bei Gelegenheit gegen gute Edelstahlschrauben tauschen.
Wie zieht Ihr denn das Hauptlager fest? Hier ist doch auf Kurbelseite der Umwerfer im Weg, um gegen zu kontern 
Gibt es da ein spezielles Werkzeug?


----------



## Polldi (10. Dezember 2008)

...wer  Nerv zum suchen hat, findet hier ein paar Lagerbezeichnungen, um sich ggf. Alternativen zuzulegen...

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/archive/index.php/t-271916.html


----------



## cabal06ba (10. Dezember 2008)

Aber stimmt es nun, dass das 'Lagerproblem' primär die Stereos bis 07 betrifft und beim 08er hochwertigere Lager verbaut wurden, oder haben auch 08er Piloten schon häufiger Probleme mit den Teilen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Andi 3001 (10. Dezember 2008)

Ich bis jetzt zumindest nicht


----------



## Andi 3001 (10. Dezember 2008)

Hätte mal ne Bitte; also ich fahr jetzt ca. seit rund drei jahren. Seit Ende Februar hab ich jetzt mein Stereo und hab seit da an mehr km und höhenmeter als je zuvor gefressen. Fahre aber nicht auf Waldautobahn, Feldweg oder so, sondern hauptsächlich Trails auf unseren 3 hausbergen Königstuhl, Weißer Stein und Heiligenberg.
Nur irgendwie is das ganze zur Zeit popo teuer! Ich hab dieses Jahr fast mein ganzes geld da rein gestelkct! (bin schüler, 9. klasse)
Deshalb würd ich gern mal wissen ob das normal ist. Bitte schreibt doch mal eure Reperatur und ersatzteil liste auf. (ohne Preis; egal ob selbst oder Werkstatt) Bitte mit Kilometer angabe..
Hier meine:

3.756km

-1x Bremshebel
-2x Bremsbeläge
-1x Kette
-1x Kasette
-Bald Kettenblätter
-1x Griffe
-3x Mantel (hab aber noch einen über; aber Keinen (!!) Schlauch)
-1x Seitenschlag
-2x Kleine Inspektion
-1x Hinterbauservice
-1x Gabelkrone (Garantie von Fox)
-1x Freilauf (Garantie von Mavic)
-1x (wenns blöd läuft) Bremssattel hinten mad:!)

Dann noch so klein und Pflege Zeug, Klamotten, neuer Helm, Rucksack ist fällig, usw.usw.!!
Das alles kostn arsch voll geld. Is halt für nen Schüler sau viel! Ab nächstem jahr kann ich bei dem Laden (kenn den Besitzter mittlerweile sehr gut) jobben. Das bringt dann wenigstens mal den dummen Unterhalt rein!
Würd mich jetzt einfach mal interessieren wie euere reseme für 08 aussieht.
Danke!


----------



## Freaky-D (10. Dezember 2008)

Hi Andi
Also ich würd mal sagen nach knapp 4000km is das normal. Wobei 4000km für grad mal 9Monate echt krass ist! Ich komm ja grad mal auf 1600 in der Zeit! 
Dieses Jahr investierte ich, nur fürs Stereo betrachtet, wie folgt:

Erstmal das Bike ansich
1x Bremsbeläge
1x Ergongriffe
5x Schläuche
1x Klickies
1x Schnellspanner

Tja und dann wären da noch neue Klotten und das was ich in mein anderes Bike reingesteckt hab. 
Deinen Kummer kann ich ber nach voll ziehen! Als Schüler haste auch die Kosten echt keinen Bock. Ich bin Azubi und auch bei mir wurds zwischendurch schon recht lau...
Wünsch dir auf jedenfall viel Glück und hoffe das klappt mit dem Jobben! Wenn ich das richtig verstanden hab willst du im Bike laden jobben?! Vieleicht haste ja Glück und bekommst Teile dann zum Einkaufspreis.... Ansonsten kann ich dir nur empfehlen so viel wie möglich im Inet zu kaufen!

greetzz Freaky


----------



## Andi 3001 (10. Dezember 2008)

Bekomm ich auch so schon teilweise, wie gesagt kenne den  des vetrauens recht gut....Arbeitslohn schenkt er mir auch. Der is echt super!! Trotzdem Teuer


----------



## daschwob (11. Dezember 2008)

cabal06ba schrieb:


> Aber stimmt es nun, dass das 'Lagerproblem' primär die Stereos bis 07 betrifft und beim 08er hochwertigere Lager verbaut wurden, oder haben auch 08er Piloten schon häufiger Probleme mit den Teilen?



...also ich hab n 08er und bisher keine Probleme.
Bin in den Allgäuer Alpen unterwegs und Oberammergau
hab ich dem armen Stereo auch einmal zugemutet


----------



## Andi 3001 (11. Dezember 2008)

Apropo Händler: Hab ja n Problem mit der K24. Da ich mein Rad nich fahren kann, und es bei ihm steht, hat er mir jetzt nen Scott Genius 20 geliehen! Das find ich doch mal richtig cool!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schlickjump3r (12. Dezember 2008)

Hi, 

bin noch neu hier im Cube Bereich und wollt gleich zum Anfang mal ne dumme dumme Frage stellen, undzwar hab ich vor mir ein Stereo X0 zu zulegen farbe bin ich mir noch nicht so sicher aber wahrscheinlich Winter/black. 

Was meint ihr wieviel sinn es machen würde das Cube jetzt schon zu bestellen, ich hab hier gelesen das es wahrscheinlich eh erst im Feb. ausgeliefert werden soll so lautet jedenfalls der Einhellige Tenor hier im Forum. Würde ich das Bike schneller bekommen wenn ich jetzt schon bestelle oder reicht es im jan / Feb zum Händler zu gehn und zu bestellen schätz mal die lieferung wird ja dann auch net sehr lang auf sich warten lassen. Bin da bei cube jetzt nicht so bewandert was lieferzeiten angeht komm eher aus der Canyon ecke und da weiss ich das es sich im jedenfall auszahlt früh zu bestellen.


Und eine Frage noch ich weiss zwar das man das am besten selbst ausprobiert aber evlt könnt ihr mir ja schon  mal ne vorabinfo geben was meint ihr müsste ich für eine Rahmenhöhe haben bin 170 cm groß und Schritlänge ist 76 wäre das n 18" oder noch n 16" Frame

für n paar infos wär ich euch sehr dankbar. 

cheers<schlicki


----------



## daschwob (12. Dezember 2008)

schlickjump3r schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> Und eine Frage noch ich weiss zwar das man das am besten selbst ausprobiert aber evlt könnt ihr mir ja schon  mal ne vorabinfo geben was meint ihr müsste ich für eine Rahmenhöhe haben bin 170 cm groß und Schritlänge ist 76 wäre das n 18" oder noch n 16" Frame
> 
> ...



Hi,

Du sagst es selber, draufsitzen ist wohl am besten. Aber
ich würde mal auf 16" tippen.
Und bestellen würde ich jetzt schon.


----------



## cabal06ba (12. Dezember 2008)

An alle, die schon ihrem 09er Stereo entgegenfiebern oder generell auf der Suche nach einem AM Bike sind: Mir ist gerade schon die neue 'Mountainbike' in's Haus geflattert und Titelthema ist ein großer AM Test, bei dem immer ein günstigeres gegen ein teures Modell einer Modellreihe gegeneinander antreten und auch das 09er Stereo ist mit R1 Carbon vs. K18 vertreten!
Außerdem sind noch Nerve AM, Zesty und Rose Granite Chief im Test...für mich die beste Ausgabe seit Langem, also plant am Montag schonmal einen Gang zum Kiosk mit ein!


----------



## daschwob (12. Dezember 2008)

Hmm, und was soll so ein Test aussagen?
Das ein Carbonrahmen wohl etwas leichter und
steifer, dafür aber auch wesentlich teurer als
ein Alurahmen ist, dafür brauch ich keinen Test.


----------



## cabal06ba (12. Dezember 2008)

Also um Carbon Rahmen geht es in dem Test eigentlich überhaupt nicht, da lediglich das Zesty 914 nen Carbon-Hinterbau hat! 

Ich finde den Test insofern echt hilfreich, weil er einige - zumindest für mich interessante - Vergleiche zulässt:

- 08er vs. 09er Modelle
- die Modelle untereinander
- wo sparen die Hersteller bei den günstigeren Modellen und was macht das eigentlich beim Fahrgefühl tatsächlich aus
- Wo genau lohnt es sich bei günstigeren Modellen gegebenfalls noch nachzurüsten, wenn man nicht gleich so viel Geld auf einmal ausgeben möchte/kann, sondern lieber später dann noch einzelne Komponenten austauschen will

Ein Fazit in Bezug auf den 3. Punkt war z.B., dass man bei Cube und Canyon für den Mehrpreis bei den Top-Modellen hauptsächlich "BlingBling" aber nicht unbedingt den Hammer-Mehrgewinn an Fahrgefühl bekommt, während die Rose Modelle schon ziemlich stark auseinandergehen und auch das günstigere Zesty in der Ausstattung ziemlich schwächelt (was aber gar nicht mit dem "ordinären" Alu-Hinterbau zusammenhängt).

Auf jeden Fall hat mir der Test auch ein bisschen dabei geholfen abzuschätzen, welche Aufrüst-Maßnahmen für mein Stereo The One sinnvoll bzw. unnötig wären:

- Zuerst kommen hinten mal 2.4er Nobby Nics drauf, sobald die FA abgefahren sind
- dann würde ich den LRS bei Gelegenheit gerne gegen ein Modell mit min. 21mm Felgeninnenweite bei gleichem/geringerem Gewicht austauschen
- manchmal würde ich die Pike Air ja schon gerne gegen eine Talas RLC eintauschen (wegen dem etwas sensibleren Ansprechverhalten, dem geringeren Gewicht und v.a. wegen der sinnigeren Federwegsverstellung), aber ich finde wenn man schon ne Pike am Bike hat, wäre es Schwachsinn so einen Wechsel ernsthaft in Betracht zu ziehen, v.a. wenn man dabei noch ordentlich draufzahlen müsste...schließlich ist die Pike Air schon ne absolut solide Gabel
- Beim Dämpfer sehe ich auch erstmal keinen Handlungsbedarf...es gibt bestimmt bessere, aber ich wüsste jetzt keinen bei dem ich finanziell auf +/- 0 rauskomme, falls ich den rp23 verkaufe und dafür nen anderen/besseren gebrauchten suchen würde
- Die Syntace Anbauteile sind für mich auch mehr als in Ordnung und bei Verschleißteilen brauch ich auch nicht mehr als XT

Aber meldet euch ruhig zu Wort, wenn ihr in Bezug auf das Tuning Potential andere Meinungen habt...auch wenn das Thema zugegebenermaßen in meinem Fall auch noch alles andere als akkut ist, da mein Stereo bisher kaum km gesehen hat und ich es eh erstmal mehr fahren, als darüber schreiben sollte!


----------



## cabal06ba (12. Dezember 2008)

Ach ja, eine Thema beschäftigt mich aber noch:

Ich weiß ja, dass jeder Popo nen anderen Sattel bevorzugt, aber hat von euch schon jemand den Nisene Sport vom '08er Stereo ausgetausch und falls ja, gegen welches Modell?


----------



## MasifCentralier (12. Dezember 2008)

cabal06ba schrieb:


> auch wenn das Thema zugegebenermaßen in meinem Fall auch noch alles andere als akkut ist, da mein Stereo bisher kaum km gesehen hat und ich es eh erstmal mehr fahren, als darüber schreiben sollte!



Genau, mach dass. 
1. Die Talas spricht best. nicht besser als ne Pike an
2. Nobbys sind am VR völlig unterdimensioniert sobald es auch nur feucht wird
3. Der Dämpfer ist genau aufs Stereo abgestimmt laut Cube, den zu tauschen würde ich lieber lassen

Und wenn du wirklich mal was über Teile wissen willst schau lieber hier im Forum, da steht mehr über nützliches Tuning.


----------



## cabal06ba (12. Dezember 2008)

zu 1. war aber auch hier im Forum zu lesen...aber is auch egal, ich find einfach die U-Turn Schrauberei im Gegensatz zur Talas 3-stufen Absenkung etwas ungeschickt.
Außerdem wird es ja schon nen Grund haben, dass die Talas von so vielen Bike-Herstellern und beim '09er The One auch von Cube der Pike vorgezogen wird, denn günstiger ist die Talas ja nicht gerade

zu 2. deswegen soll der NN ja auch an's HR, aber vielleicht kann mir ja jemand noch eine bessere Alternative nennen um das Stereo ein bisschen 'vortriebiger' zu machen


----------



## MasifCentralier (12. Dezember 2008)

Zu 2. sorry hab ich mich wohl verlesen, würde aber auf jeden Fall den neuen Fatal Bert Rear nehmen.
Zu 1. ich hab gehört sehr viel günstiger als du denkst, ansonsten hätten die den OEM-Markt nicht so im Griff.
Die Hersteller verbauen lieber Fox, da sie im das Rad im Bewusstsein des Kunden hochwertiger macht, da der Aftermarketpreis viel höher liegt.
Talas ist aber definitiv die bessere Ansenkung, ich habe mich auch für 2-Step statt U-Turn entschieden.


----------



## cabal06ba (12. Dezember 2008)

Stimmt, so eine zwei-schienige Preisgestaltung ist echt n smarter Schachzug von Fox, denn irgendwie lässt man sich ja bei der Einschätzung von 'Wertigkeit' doch meistens von den After-Market Preisen beeinflussen, so dass am Endkunden Markenpflege betrieben wird, während auf dem OEM Markt durch aggressive Preise der quantitative Absatz gesichert wird.
Erinnert mich irgendwie an die Taktik von vielen Markenproduzenten, die ihre umgelabelten Produkte bei Aldi und Co. zum halben Preis durch die Kassen gehen lassen.

Bei der Umstellung auf NN am HR hatte ich eher so die warmen und trockenen Sommermonate im Blick, aber sofern der neue FA wirklich merkbar weniger Rollwiderstand aufweist, bleibe ich dem guten Albert natürlich auch gerne auf beiden Laufrädern weiterhin treu...werd mich bis zum Frühjahr mal noch weiter umhören, jetzt im Winter kann der FA ja seine Stärken eh noch gut ausspielen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Andi 3001 (12. Dezember 2008)

Also hatte ja heute (danke dem Leihrad) mal die Möglichkeit die 09er Talas zu testen. Also ganz ehrlich; ich bin zwar fox fan, aber die 09er gefällt mir; ka warum (setup war wie bei meiner 08er) irgendwie wesentlich schlecter als die 08er. Vll. lags ja auch am Scott; was übrigens, trotz über 2000Euro Preisuntershcied nicht einmal ein bisschen mit meinem eignen Stereo mithalten kann! Ich bleib ab sofort immer bei >Cube!


----------



## Daniel1977 (12. Dezember 2008)

Da ich ein Abo habe, lag heute bereits die neue MountainBike mit einem AllMountain Test im Briefkasten. Mit dabei natÃ¼rlich das Stereo als R1 Carbon und K18. 

Fazit:

++:
Ãberragende Bergab-Performance auf Enduroniveau
TOP Ausstattung (R1 Carbon)
R1 Carbon ist AllMountain-tauglich
TOP Design (getestet in weiÃ)
Besser integrierte Sitzposition als beim VorgÃ¤nger

--:
Tiefes Tretlager birgt die Gefahr von aufsetzenden Pedalen
Etwas trÃ¤ge (auch wegen der Fat Alberts; fast alle anderen fahren Nobby Nic)
Gewicht nur durchschnittlich (12,5kg ohne Pedale; Rahmen 18"); Lapierre z.B. 11,3 kg (aber 4799 â¬)

Ãbrigens:
Testsieger wurde das Rose Granite Chief 8 (3699 â¬ fÃ¼r ein Versenderbike sind aber schon heftig).

Ich freue mich jedenfalls weiterhin rieÃig auf mein schwarzes R1 Carbon. UnabhÃ¤ngig von allen Tests sieht der Dual-Trail-Hinterbau einfach ultimativ aus.

GrÃ¼Ãe
Daniel

P.S.: Die TOP AllMountain Bikes der Saison werden auch in der nÃ¤chsten Bike getestet. Man kann auf der Homepage bereits ein Video vom Test runterladen. Das Stereo ist natÃ¼rlich auch dabei. Mal schauen, ob die Magazine eine einhellige Meinung haben oder ob doch der Anzeigenumsatz mit ins Ergebnis reinspielt


----------



## mother lode (12. Dezember 2008)

Hallo,

kann jemand bitte mal die Maße des 2007er Stereos in Größe L posten? Wichtig wären mir besonders Sitz- und Oberrohrlänge sowie Winkel und der Radstand. Auf der Cube-Homepage konnte ich leider kein Archiv für ältere Jahrgänge entdecken und hier im Forum habe ich auch noch keinen entsprechenden Post gefunden.
Vielen Dank und mfG!


----------



## pseudosportler (13. Dezember 2008)

schlickjump3r schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> bin noch neu hier im Cube Bereich und wollt gleich zum Anfang mal ne dumme dumme Frage stellen, undzwar hab ich vor mir ein Stereo X0 zu zulegen farbe bin ich mir noch nicht so sicher aber wahrscheinlich Winter/black.
> 
> ...



Ich habe bei 170/78 ein 08 Stereo in 16", passt bestens, habe zwar die Stutze bis auf max drausen aber komme gut zurecht damit, beim 18" wäre mir das Oberrohr viel zu hoch und der Spaßfaktor auf Trails wäre nicht so hoch.
Wen du ehr flach und technich nicht so anspruchs voll fährst könnte eventuell das 18" die bessere wahl sein, aber dan ist das Stereo eh das falsche Bike  .

MfG pseudosportler


----------



## pseudosportler (13. Dezember 2008)

cabal06ba schrieb:


> Ach ja, eine Thema beschäftigt mich aber noch:
> 
> Ich weiß ja, dass jeder Popo nen anderen Sattel bevorzugt, aber hat von euch schon jemand den Nisene Sport vom '08er Stereo ausgetausch und falls ja, gegen welches Modell?



Habe nach 2-3 Touren einen SLR TT draufgemacht, komme mit den Sattel bestens klar.
Bin im August 8 Tage am Stück damit unterwegs gewesen und habe Null Probleme mit meinen Hinterteil gehabt.

MfG pseudosportler


----------



## schlickjump3r (13. Dezember 2008)

@pseudosportler Ok danke für deine Einschätzung ich werd mal versuchen beide probe zu fahren bzw. vergleichebare Modelle da es das 09er ja noch net gibt. Ob das Stereo das richtig Bike für mich is sei mal da hin gestellt ich wohhn im platten Land sogesehn wird das stereo eh net zu 100% im richtigen Revier wildern SoWhat. 

Gruz< schlicki


----------



## chri55 (13. Dezember 2008)

Hallo,
ich interessiere mich schon länger für das stereo und finde das 09er recht schick. ich würde allerdings wenn überhaupt das Rahmenkit nehmen. Problem bei den Laufrädern: ich würde gern hinten dieses Laufrad verbauen (irgendwo muss man ja Geld sparen, in dem Fall bei der Nabe)
passt ja auch, da man das ganze leicht auf 12mm umrüsten kann. allerdings bleibt die Einbaubreite von 135mm laut Actionsprts dabei erhalten. das Cube hat aber 142mm Einbaubreite. 
Frage: was tun?  kann ich die Nabe nicht verbauen oder kann man da irgendwie trixen?


----------



## cabal06ba (13. Dezember 2008)

@pseudosportler:
Danke für den Tipp, aber der SLR TT wird für mich wohl etwas zu 'race-brettig' sein...mag zwar etwas doof klingen, aber ich hab anscheinend ziemlich spitze Ar***-Knochen und wenig Sitzfleisch drüber, daher brauche ich einen ziemlich dämfenden und damit dickeren Sattel.

Auf einem anderen Bike habe ich seit kurzem den Yutaak montiert, aber noch nicht lange genug am Stück gefahren um sicher sagen zu können, ob ich ihn auch bei längeren Ausfahrten angenehm finde.

zu den Laufrädern: spiel ja, wie bereits erwähnt, auch mit dem Gedanken bei Gelegenheit den LRS zu wechseln und fahre total auf rote Naben ab, also was ist denn eure Meinung zu dem geposteten LRS von ActionSports?
Falls etwas gegen diese Naben sprechen sollte, gibt's noch erschwingliche Alternativen (in rot!)?
Welche von den zur Auswahl stehenden Felgen würdet ihr denn nehmen (P/L Verhältnis ist schon wichtig, Einsatzzweck 30% Tour/CC - 50% Trails - 20% ruppigere Abfahrten)?


----------



## Andi 3001 (13. Dezember 2008)

Ich weiß auch nich, wie man diese Bretter da auf Dauer fahren kann. An dem geliehen Rad ist jetzt son Specialized Carbon Brett. Im Vergleich zu meinem Fizik Nisne hat der gar nix was besser wäre. Meine Hintern tut heute noch weh


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pseudosportler (14. Dezember 2008)

Tja Sattel und Ars.. müßen halt zusammen passen, warum ich mit so einen Brett am besten klar komme weiß ich auch nicht, würde aber meinen das mein Heck jetzt aber auch kein übernormales Naturpolster hat  .

Gute rote Naben giebt es von Hope und zwar die Pro II, habe ich mit na Mavic XM719 Felge, Sapim Race Speichen und roten Alunippel, damit hat man einen leichteren, schöneren und breiteren LRS als den XRC180.
Wobei die Felge nur bis 2,3" Reifen freigegeben ist, wen ich meinen LRS nicht so günstig bekommen hätte und mir selber was zusammen gestellt hätte wäre wohl ne 521 drauf gekommen.

MfG pseudosportler


----------



## Snevern (14. Dezember 2008)

Genau die Hope Pro 2 Nabe super stabil, sieht gut aus, und Hört sich gut an 
Aber ich würde die dt swiss 4.2d Felge nehmen 


Gruß Snevern


----------



## pseudosportler (14. Dezember 2008)

Ist mit sicherheit keine schlechte Felge, nur auf einem Stereo habe ich es Reifentechnisch lieber was breiter, also sollte die Felge auch dazu passen.
Hätte ja eigentlich auch lieber eine mit mehr als 19mm Maulweite.

MfG pseudosportler


----------



## cabal06ba (14. Dezember 2008)

@Snevern: Hmm, leider lässt sich bei Action-Sports die Hope Pro 2 gar nicht mit der DT Swiss 4.2D Felge kombinieren...welche würdet ihr dann also aus  dieser Auswahl nehmen?


----------



## daschwob (15. Dezember 2008)

mother lode schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> kann jemand bitte mal die Maße des 2007er Stereos in Größe L posten? Wichtig wären mir besonders Sitz- und Oberrohrlänge sowie Winkel und der Radstand. Auf der Cube-Homepage konnte ich leider kein Archiv für ältere Jahrgänge entdecken und hier im Forum habe ich auch noch keinen entsprechenden Post gefunden.
> Vielen Dank und mfG!



ich hätte die Maße fürs 08er. Keine Ahnung, ob das die selben sind??


----------



## cabal06ba (15. Dezember 2008)

Sattelrohrlänge: 493mm, Oberrohrlänge: 594mm, Steuerrohr:145mm

--> Quelle


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chri55 (15. Dezember 2008)

cabal06ba schrieb:


> @Snevern: Hmm, leider lässt sich bei Action-Sports die Hope Pro 2 gar nicht mit der DT Swiss 4.2D Felge kombinieren...welche würdet ihr dann also aus  dieser Auswahl nehmen?



 hier gehts: klick


weiß denn niemand was zur Kompatibilität des oben von mir geposteten HR zum 09er Stereo Rahmen?


----------



## daschwob (15. Dezember 2008)

your Enemy schrieb:


> Hier Gehts: klick
> 
> 
> Weiß Denn Niemand Was Zur Kompatibilität Des Oben Von Mir Geposteten Hr Zum 09er Stereo Rahmen?



Nö!:d


----------



## Groudon (15. Dezember 2008)

hat denn jemand von euch schon das neue Cube Stereo The One im Laden stehen gesehen? Ich würde gerne mal nen Vergleich zw. dem Stereo und dem Nerve AM 9.0 von Canyon ... großartig unterscheiden tun sich die beiden Modelle ja nur von den Laufrädern und dem XTR Shadow Schaltwerk am Canyon ... bin noch unschlüssig zw. den beiden, WENN es ein AM-Bike mit 140mm werden soll ...


----------



## cabal06ba (15. Dezember 2008)

Also wenn ich da richtig informiert bin, wird das noch ne ganze Weile dauern, bis man das 09er Stereo irgendwo zu sehen bekommt...zumindest hat das die letzten zwei Jahre ja etwas länger (März?) gedauert, bis die neuen Modelle in den Läden standen.

Ich weiß, man sollte nicht allzu viel auf Zeitschriften-Tests geben, aber falls du dich schonmal vorab etwas informieren willst, in der aktuellen 'Mountainbike' sind wie bereits gesagt sowohl das Nerve AM 7.0 & 9.0 als auch Stereo K18 und R1 im Test

Da wurde das Nerve einen Tick geeigneter für Touren/CC eingestuft, während das Stereo ein bisschen mehr Downhill-Potential zu haben scheint.


----------



## MasifCentralier (15. Dezember 2008)

Groudon schrieb:


> hat denn jemand von euch schon das neue Cube Stereo The One im Laden stehen gesehen? Ich würde gerne mal nen Vergleich zw. dem Stereo und dem Nerve AM 9.0 von Canyon ... großartig unterscheiden tun sich die beiden Modelle ja nur von den Laufrädern und dem XTR Shadow Schaltwerk am Canyon ... bin noch unschlüssig zw. den beiden, WENN es ein AM-Bike mit 140mm werden soll ...



Obwohl Cube Fahrer muss ich dir da zum Canyon raten, da die Hammerschmidt sicherlich einen gewaltigen Konstruktionsvorteil bringt. Damit wäre auch das Ghost Hammerschmidt interessant.


----------



## Groudon (15. Dezember 2008)

hehe ^^ ich rede ja nicht vom Nerve AM 9.0 HS  Das ist mir mit 3600â¬ dann doch zu teuer ... rede vom AM 9.0 mit XT Kurbel / Antrieb fÃ¼r 2799â¬ ... so lÃ¤ge ja auch das Cube Stereo The One ...


----------



## cabal06ba (15. Dezember 2008)

Ach ja, Gewicht unterscheidet sich noch a wengala (12,4 zu 12,9kg).


----------



## MasifCentralier (15. Dezember 2008)

Groudon schrieb:


> hehe ^^ ich rede ja nicht vom Nerve AM 9.0 HS  Das ist mir mit 3600â¬ dann doch zu teuer ... rede vom AM 9.0 mit XT Kurbel / Antrieb fÃ¼r 2799â¬ ... so lÃ¤ge ja auch das Cube Stereo The One ...



Dann schau dir mal das Torque es 9.0 an.
Schau dir die verbauten Teile an, und du wirst merken, dass das Cube nicht viel leichter sein kann, da der Rahmen schwerer ist.


----------



## cabal06ba (15. Dezember 2008)

> Dann schau dir mal das Torque es 9.0 an.



Ich hab jetzt zwar nicht ganz verstanden, was du damit sagen willst und worauf du dich beziehst, aber wie gesagt ist das Stereo in den beiden verglichenen Ausführungen 500g schwerer und 430g davon gehen auf's Konto vom Rahmen inkl. Dämpfer.


----------



## MasifCentralier (16. Dezember 2008)

Sorry vertan.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Groudon (16. Dezember 2008)

mhm ... ok ... da wäre ein AM wohl besser ... würde eh zum Stereo The One mit FOX TALAS für ~2800 tendieren ... will iwie die Revelation nich so ganz akzeptieren xD ... und da kann ich mir wohl auch gut und gerne das AM 9.0 für den selben Preis holen mit besserem Schaltwerk (xD) und Laufrädern


----------



## Metty (16. Dezember 2008)

Groudon schrieb:


> mhm ... ok ... da wäre ein AM wohl besser ... würde eh zum Stereo The One mit FOX TALAS für ~2800 tendieren ... will iwie die Revelation nich so ganz akzeptieren xD ... und da kann ich mir wohl auch gut und gerne das AM 9.0 für den selben Preis holen mit besserem Schaltwerk (xD) und Laufrädern




Nur mit dem Unterschied, dass beim Händler nochmal mindestens 250  Marge drin sind. Die Möglichkeit haste beim Versender natürlich nicht...


----------



## Daniel1977 (16. Dezember 2008)

Nachdem jetzt sowohl in der MountainBike als auch in der BIKE das Stereo getestet wurde, bleiben für mich doch ein paar Fragen zum Gewicht offen. Ich hatte mir fürs R1 Carbon nach meiner Bestellung schon vor den Tests eine Gewichtskalkulation für den 22"-Rahmen erstellt (12,92 kg inkl. Pedale, sprich komplett). 
Diese wurde durch den MountainBike Test bestätigt (12,5kg ohne Pedale in 18"). D.h. +324g XTR-Pedale + 100g Rahmengröße. Ergibt wieder ca. 12,9 kg.

Jetzt steht in der BIKE für den 20"-Rahmen ein Gesamtgewicht von 13,35 kg (inkl. 350g Pedale). Allerdings wurde das Rad mit einer The One getestet. Wenn das stimmt, hätte das Rad ja Bleigewichte gehabt.

Ich habe hier mal meine Kalkulation eingestellt.

*Rahmen komplett 22"* (Rahmen 2971g; Dämpfer 250g; Steuersatz 139g)
3360g
*Gabel* (Fox Talas)
1905g
*Lenker-/Vorbaueinheit*(Vorbau inkl. Kappe F119 140g; Lenker Vector Carbon 189g; Abschlusskappen 22g; Spacer 20g; Griffe 101g)	
472g
*Bremse vorne* (R1 Carbon)	
300g
*Bremse hinten* (R1 Carbon)
300g
*Kurbel komplett* (XTR)	
770g
*Pedale* (XTR)	
324g
*Umwerfer* (XTR)
148g
*Schalthebel Umwerfer* (X0)
113g
*Schaltwerk* (X0)
203g
*Schalthebel Schaltwerk*	(X0)
113g
*Kassette* (PG-990)	
305g
*Kette* (PC-971)	
298g
*Laufräder komplett* (DT Swiss XPW 1600)
1600g
*Felgenband vorne	*
25g
*Felgenband hinten* 
25g
*Schlauch vorne	*
130g
*Schlauch hinten* 
130g
*Reifen vorne* (Fat Albert front)	
750g
*Reifen hinten* (Fat Albert rear)	
750g
*Schnellspanner vorne *(Fox QR15)	
130g
*Schnellspanner hinten* (X-12)	
60g
*Sattelstütze* (P6)	
284g
*Sattel* 
229g
*Schnellspanner Sattel* 
51g
*Züge	*
150g

*Gesamt 12925g*

Grüße
Daniel


----------



## supasini (16. Dezember 2008)

was soll das denn kosten?
ich find ehrlich gesagt so ne edle Ausstatung am Stereo-Rahmen overdressed - dann auch Nägeln mit Köpfen machen und nen richtig geilen und leichten Rahmen nehmen!
Mit so einer Ausstattung kannst du ein Liteville mit ca. 12 kg aufbauen und hast ein Marathon-AM-Fully

wobei ich ne etwas standfestere Bremse nehmen würde....

edit: gerade gesehen: das weißt du ja alles selber und wenn dir das Stereo optisch so gut gefällt 
fährt ja auch gut, das Teil


----------



## admax (17. Dezember 2008)

Groudon schrieb:


> hehe ^^ ich rede ja nicht vom Nerve AM 9.0 HS  Das ist mir mit 3600 dann doch zu teuer ... rede vom AM 9.0 mit XT Kurbel / Antrieb für 2799 ... so läge ja auch das Cube Stereo The One ...



das AM 9.0 HS kostet 3149  + Versandkosten. Find den Preis noch in Ordnung. Das Stereo fand ich auch sehr interessant. Leider nicht mit HS kompatibel und so wurde es ein Nerve.
Und wenn Liteville vielleicht mal nen Rahmen mit ner Aufnahme für die HS anbietet muss ich mein Sparschein schlachten.


----------



## supasini (17. Dezember 2008)

kannst du bestellen - das 901 hat ISCG05


----------



## Daniel1977 (17. Dezember 2008)

@supasini:

Das Stereo in Topausstattung kostet 3299. Ein vergleichbares 301er kostet nach meiner Recherche einen knappen Tausender mehr. Dafür gibts natürlich wie von Dir schon gesagt ca. 650g Mindergewicht am Rahmen. 

Die Sache bei den Preisen ist aber auch, dass bei den in Internet zusammengekauften Teilen für eine Liteville sicherlich kein Nachlass mehr zu erwarten ist. Beim Stereo hat aber zumindest mein Händler noch Verhandlungsspielraum gehabt.

Grüße
Daniel


----------



## supasini (17. Dezember 2008)

jo, hast du Recht.
trotzdem wÃ¤re mir persÃ¶nlic >3 kâ¬ fÃ¼r ein Stereo zu viel, dann leg ich lieber noch was drauf...
Ich find es blÃ¶d, dass es beim Stereo bei den teuren RÃ¤dern keine adÃ¤quaten Rahmen gibt - zum K18 etc. passt der Rahmen super.
Aber das ist so, als wenn man ein Liteville mit SLX-Parts aufbauen wÃ¼rde - passt halt auch nicht. oder die Modellpolitik von Scott bei den billigsten Carbonrahmen. muss aber jeder selber wissen!


----------



## sugarray (22. Dezember 2008)

Ich habe jetzt auch eins.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fränki__ (23. Dezember 2008)

supasini schrieb:


> Ich find es blöd, dass es beim Stereo bei den teuren Rädern keine adäquaten Rahmen gibt - zum K18 etc. passt der Rahmen super.



Bezieht sich Deine Aussage auf das Rahmenmaterial, oder was? Verstehs leider net ganz


----------



## supasini (23. Dezember 2008)

Gewicht.


----------



## wildkater (25. Dezember 2008)

Hat von Euch jemand eine Kind Shock i900 Sattelstütze am Stereo? Wie seid ihr zufrieden damit?

Ich spiele mit dem Gedanken, mir eine zu holen - allerdings mit Remote.
Hat jemand Erfahrungen mit der Montage des Zuges?

imho ist es besser, beide Hände am Lenker zu lassen, deshalb remote.

Erfahrungsberichte? (hab jetzt nach Weihnachten etwas Geld fürs MTB übrig... )


----------



## Fury (25. Dezember 2008)

wildkater schrieb:


> Hat von Euch jemand eine Kind Shock i900 Sattelstütze am Stereo? Wie seid ihr zufrieden damit?
> 
> Hat jemand Erfahrungen mit der Montage des Zuges?



ich habe zwar die maverick speedball, sollte aber genauso gehen. ich hab mir die 3-fach kabelhalter von scott besorgt (vom alten genius - man braucht zwei sets, kostet ca. 8 euro) und die cube kabelhalter am unterrohr damit getauscht. der zusätzliche kabelhalter nimmt den zug für die sattelstütze auf. am übergang unterrohr/sattelrohr hab ich einen umlenkwinkel einer v-brake verwendet und am sattelrohr entlang nach oben mit bremsleitungshaltern für die gabel fixiert.

beim "alten" stereo ist der umlenkhebel etwas assymetrisch und hat auf der linken seite mehr platz. das passt genau für das kabel und man hat eine aufgeräumte optik. der zug wird aber schon relativ lang.

ich hoffe, man erkennt die "schlüsselstelle"


----------



## wildkater (26. Dezember 2008)

@fury9:
Dein Tip zur Verlegung des Zuges ist Weltklasse. Ich denke da hast Du schon etwas rumgetüftelt...
Bei Deinem Stereo dürfte es sich um ein 2007er handeln (wegen Aufschrift Cross Mountain System - das haben die doch seit 2008 nimmer, oder?).

Sollte ich mir auch eine Teleskop-Sattelstütze rauslassen, dann habe ich jetzt jedenfalls einen Anhaltspunkt bezüglich Zugverlegung...


----------



## Fury (26. Dezember 2008)

wildkater schrieb:


> @fury9:
> Dein Tip zur Verlegung des Zuges ist Weltklasse. Ich denke da hast Du schon etwas rumgetüftelt...
> Bei Deinem Stereo dürfte es sich um ein 2007er handeln (wegen Aufschrift Cross Mountain System - das haben die doch seit 2008 nimmer, oder?).
> 
> Sollte ich mir auch eine Teleskop-Sattelstütze rauslassen, dann habe ich jetzt jedenfalls einen Anhaltspunkt bezüglich Zugverlegung...



danke fürs lob  noch ein tip: entlang des sattelrohres habe ich einen bremsbowdenzug verwendet (mit der spiralummantelung) weil der flexibler ausweichen kann und nicht so steif wie ein schaltbowden ist.

und ja, das ist ein 2007er, wobei der rahmen technisch absolut identisch ist mit einem 2008er, da hat sich nur das "dekor" geändert... (ich hatte kurz mal ein 2008er modell)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schrader999 (26. Dezember 2008)

Hallo zusammen,

das in der bike getestete Stereo-Topmodell ist nicht das R1 Carbon sondern das X.0 The One. Laut bike zun gleichen Preis wie das R1 Carbon. Mittlerweile taucht diese Ausstattung auch auf der Cube-web-Seite auf (habe es zuerst für eine Verwechslung seitens der bike gehalten, aber das RAd scheint es wirklich zu geben). Es scheint also jetzt 2 Stereo Top-Modelle zu geben. Eins mit R1 das andere mit The One. Rest der Ausstattung identisch.
HAbt ihr dazu schon mehr vernommen?
Habe das R1 in schwarz bestellt und hoffe nun, dass es das auch geben wird und das neue Modell (X.0 The One gibt es nur in weiss) das R1 nicht ersetzen soll. 
Find es nur komisch, dass jetzt noch ein weiteres Top-Modell nachgeschoben wird.

Grüsse 
schrader


----------



## aggerboy (26. Dezember 2008)

Hallo Leute, mal ne kleine Stylefrage? Ich würde mir gerne ein Stereo Rahmen in milky orange zulegen, jetzt die Frage ob meine weißen Komponenten farblich da dran passen? ( Weiße Nokons, Lenker, Vorbau etc.) und ne Revelation 2009 in weiß?
Hab keine Bilder im Netz gefunden.

Vielen Dank schon mal für die Tips

Gruß Aggerboy


----------



## Andi 3001 (26. Dezember 2008)

Is so ne Sache....Also ma abgesehn davon, dass ich das Grüne fahr, weiß ich wie das Milky ("weiß") aussieht. Und dazu passt das ganz reines weiß auch nicht soo gut, find ich. (style is auch immer persöhnlich)..
Aber da die meisten Teile eh nicht ganz reines weiß haben passen die schon, aber  mit der Gabel wärs, find ich, schon zu viel des guten...


----------



## wildkater (27. Dezember 2008)

Cube.Team.Biker schrieb:


> Ich hab bei meiner P6 auch das Rohr gekürzt, aber das ewige rein und raus ist halt nix für die Sattelstütze (eher was für daheim )
> 
> Bin dann auf die Kindshock IS900 umgestiegen und gebe sie auch nimmer her. Fahre sie schon jetzt ne Zeit lang und bin super zufrieden und gibt nix zu bemängeln.
> Ist zwar nicht so schön wie die (unverkratzte) Carbonstütze, aber während ich schon wieder fahr wird bei anderen immer noch ausgerichtet
> ...




Hi, kannst Du mir verraten, wie weit Deine Kind Shock bei minimalen Einstand (was gerade noch erlaubt ist!) rausschaut? 
Würde mir nämlich gerne eine KSP I900-R einbauen, habe aber momentan meine P6-Stütze auf Skala 14 draussen... 
Danke


----------



## *Belladonna* (27. Dezember 2008)

Hallo zusammen,
hab mal ne Frage zum Stereo und ich denk ich könnt hier richtig sein :
Und zwar steht beim örtlichen Cube Händler ein Stereo mit der folgender Aufschrift auf dem Oberrohr: Stereo cc (ich meinte es war cc).
Was heißt das cc? Hab den Katalog 2008 und 2009 vor mir liegen und da hat keines diesen Aufdruck. Is es dann ein 2007 Modell oder irgendwas besonderes? Das ganze kostet jetzt 2080,-(2600,- minus 20%) 

Vielen Dank schonmal für die Antwort(en) 

Gruß
*Belladonna*
(die noch kein Rad hat im Moment und zwischen dem AMS 125 Louise für 1400,- und dem Stereo (das leider um ca 500,- zu teuer ist) schwankt)


----------



## Goddi8 (27. Dezember 2008)

Hi Belladonna,

klingt nach dem 07er Louise (wenn Originalausstattung), kannst du auch an der Gabel erkennen. Bis 07 waren das 130mm und auch auf der Umlenkwippe steht 130. Die 08er haben da 140 stehen und auch 140er Gabeln.

An ein 06er Model glaube ich nicht. Da ist aber am einfachsten an der Farbe zu erkennen. Voll anodisiert und grün gab es meines Wissens erst ab 07.

IMO für knapp 2000 zu teuer. Dafür bekommst du schon 08er the one.


----------



## wildkater (27. Dezember 2008)

*Belladonna* schrieb:


> Aufschrift auf dem Oberrohr: Stereo cc (ich meinte es war cc).


 War es nicht "*CM*" = Cross Mountain? Dann könnte es tats. ein 2007er sein...


----------



## Fury (27. Dezember 2008)

wildkater schrieb:


> War es nicht "*CM*" = Cross Mountain? Dann könnte es tats. ein 2007er sein...



stimmt!  ein 2006er hat meines wissens noch geschweißte gussets z.b. zwischen steuer- und unterrohr. ab 2007 sind das hydrogeformte rohre. 2007 und 2008 unterscheidet sich technisch überhaupt nicht (auch nicht durch den federweg!) sondern nur farblich und durch die beschriftung.
das grüne eloxal gabs m.w. nur ein halbes jahr beim sting.

für ein 2006er über 2000 euro zu verlangen ist m.e. überteuert - egal für welches modell, für ein 2007er zumindest grenzwertig.


----------



## blackraider67 (28. Dezember 2008)

Hallo,Leute !
Kann mir mal jemand sagen,
ob die Geo/Sitzposition mit dem Fritzz vergleichbar ist ?(Beides 08)
habe mir als Schnellschuss n gebrauchtes Fritzz gekauft,
und bei mir passt der 18 Zoll Rahmen wunderbar,
hätte allerdings gerne noch n Stereo(kann ich günstig schiessen)
und wollte in etwa wissen ob man da auch so in der Art drauf sitzt.
Oder wär ein Fritzz *und* ein Stereo Schwachsinn ?
So nach dem Motto: Zweimal (fasst) das gleiche bike ?
Gewichtsmässig ist ja nicht wirklich viel Unterschied...
nur halt 2cm Federweg.


----------



## aggerboy (28. Dezember 2008)

Vielen Dank für den Tip!
Das hat mir schon weitergeholfen. Da werd ich wohl warten bis es den neuen Stereorahmen was günstiger gibt und solange mein Sting noch reiten, sonst müsste ich mir die ganzen Teile neu kaufen und das sprengt dann meinen Rahmen.
Dank Dir und guten Rutsch!

Aggerboy


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Calli Potter (29. Dezember 2008)

Aber wenn ich mir jetzt mal die 2009er Modelle ansehe, gerade das von SRAM ist das schon ein Klasse Bike!! Also Austattung und von der Farbe her!!


----------



## chri55 (29. Dezember 2008)

beim neuen ärgert mich der nötige konische Schaft sehr. das schränkt die Gabelwahl doch sehr ein.


----------



## Sunset (29. Dezember 2008)

hat schon mal jemand sein milky green stereo mit roten anbauteilen bestückt? (z.b. bremsadapter). mir geht es darum, ob sich diese farben miteinander vertragen oder doch zu extrem zueinander sind.

wenn jemand evtl. sogar bilder davon hat wäre es echt super...


----------



## Andi 3001 (29. Dezember 2008)

Also ich hatte einmal als notlösung nen roten Sattel (ja ich weiß) drauf. ging nich anders und sah nich sonderlich toll aus!
Mittlerweile is das einzige rote die Koolstop bremsbeläge. und selbst dieser kleine "akzent" is nich gerade n bringer!...Naja, vll.. geschmacksache, aber ich find das mein rad schön grüüün bleibt, jund zwar ohne rot!


----------



## Sunset (30. Dezember 2008)

Andi 3001 schrieb:


> Also ich hatte einmal als notlösung nen roten Sattel (ja ich weiß) drauf. ging nich anders und sah nich sonderlich toll aus!
> Mittlerweile is das einzige rote die Koolstop bremsbeläge. und selbst dieser kleine "akzent" is nich gerade n bringer!...Naja, vll.. geschmacksache, aber ich find das mein rad schön grüüün bleibt, jund zwar ohne rot!


 
danke...


----------



## blackraider67 (30. Dezember 2008)

Hallo,Leute !
Kann mir mal jemand sagen,
ob die Geo/Sitzposition mit dem Fritzz vergleichbar ist ?(Beides 08)
habe mir als Schnellschuss n gebrauchtes Fritzz gekauft,
und bei mir passt der 18 Zoll Rahmen wunderbar,
hätte allerdings gerne noch n Stereo(kann ich günstig schiessen)
und wollte in etwa wissen ob man da auch so in der Art drauf sitzt.
Oder wär ein Fritzz und ein Stereo Schwachsinn ?
So nach dem Motto: Zweimal (fasst) das gleiche bike ?
Gewichtsmässig ist ja nicht wirklich viel Unterschied...
nur halt 2cm Federweg.


----------



## wildkater (30. Dezember 2008)

blackraider67 schrieb:


> Hallo,Leute !
> Kann mir mal jemand sagen,
> ob die Geo/Sitzposition mit dem Fritzz vergleichbar ist ?(Beides 08)
> habe mir als Schnellschuss n gebrauchtes Fritzz gekauft,
> ...


Hatten wir doch schon, oder?
Ich weiß ja nicht welche Einsatzgebiete Du fährst, aber wenn ich ein Fritz (für Enduro, Freeride) hätte und mir noch ein "leichteres" Bike zulegen wollte, dann eher ein noch Tourenlastigeres als das Stereo.

Zwar ist das Stereo ein *super* Kompromiss zwischen Up- und Downhillfähigkeiten, aber es wildert schon auch etwas im Frizz-Revier.
Kommt wie gesagt auf Dein vorrangiges Einsatzgebiet und Dein fahrerisches Können an. 

Ich bin noch nie auf einem Frizz gesessen, aber rein von der Form und dem Einsatzgebiet her dürfte der Schwerpunkt weiter hinten als beim Stereo sein (Frizz: flacherer Winkel beim Sattelrohr?).
Schau evtl. mal auf der HP von Cube nach, da müsste es die Geometrien geben.


----------



## blackraider67 (31. Dezember 2008)

wildkater schrieb:


> Hatten wir doch schon, oder?
> Ich weiß ja nicht welche Einsatzgebiete Du fährst, aber wenn ich ein Fritz (für Enduro, Freeride) hätte und mir noch ein "leichteres" Bike zulegen wollte, dann eher ein noch Tourenlastigeres als das Stereo.
> 
> Zwar ist das Stereo ein *super* Kompromiss zwischen Up- und Downhillfähigkeiten, aber es wildert schon auch etwas im Frizz-Revier.
> ...


Hallo !
Ja, das mit der geo ist klar,
aber wichtig ist das wirkliche Sitzgefühl,
leider konnte ich noch nicht auf einem Stereo probesitzen und 
die Händler in meiner Umgebung haben leider alle kein Stereo 08
mehr da.(Und 09er noch nicht)
Also Stereo *UND* Fritzz wär also Quatsch !?
(Zumal ich ja schon 3 bikes habe)


----------



## Andi 3001 (31. Dezember 2008)

Mhm, also ich find mein Stereo mit sattel ganz drin und im downhill schon recht "fett".. Also man kommt schon ziemlich flott runter. Allerdings wird mein nächstes rad ne Spur schwerer, mit mehr Federweg, usw. ...Von daher hol ich mir, sobald ich das geld hab noch n fritzz dazu. Denk einfach, dass des schon noch ne ecke mehr mitmacht. Zumal ich ja des Stereo nich schon und mit meinen Fullface Fraktion Freunden auch einigermaßen mitkomm..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## spümco (31. Dezember 2008)

blackraider67 schrieb:


> Hallo !
> Ja, das mit der geo ist klar,
> aber wichtig ist das wirkliche Sitzgefühl,
> leider konnte ich noch nicht auf einem Stereo probesitzen und
> ...



Ja wie Dein Sitzgefühl auf nem Stereo is, kann Dir wahrscheinlich hier niemand so recht sagen.
Da hilft nur eins- Probefahrt!
Denke aber auch, dass ein Stereo und ein Fritzz nicht viel Sinn machen, sind einfach wie schon erwähnt sich einander zu ähnlich.
Wenn nun doch noch ein 4. Bike sein muss, dann lieber mal über etwas "zahmeres" z.B. Sting o.ä. nachdenken.


----------



## blackraider67 (2. Januar 2009)

spümco schrieb:


> Ja wie Dein Sitzgefühl auf nem Stereo is, kann Dir wahrscheinlich hier niemand so recht sagen.
> Da hilft nur eins- Probefahrt!
> Denke aber auch, dass ein Stereo und ein Fritzz nicht viel Sinn machen, sind einfach wie schon erwähnt sich einander zu ähnlich.
> Wenn nun doch noch ein 4. Bike sein muss, dann lieber mal über etwas "zahmeres" z.B. Sting o.ä. nachdenken.



Hallo !
Also ich werde das Fritzz wieder zurückgeben 
und mir das Stereo (K24) holen,
das ist dann wenigstens neu und hat ne Talas statt wie das Frrtzz 
ne Lyric two-step, wo das two-step mal wieder nicht funktioniert
Danke für die Anregungen und frohes neues Jahr !!


----------



## Andi 3001 (2. Januar 2009)

Warum nimmst hast du nicht das the one genommen?! Das wäre doch mit dem K24 vergleichbar gewesen! und das hat ne Talas, oder spinn ich?
Frohes neues


----------



## spümco (2. Januar 2009)

Ich denke auch dass Du für den "normalen" Tourengebrauch (fahre selbst damit auch technisch sehr anspruchsvolles Gelände) mit dem Stereo definitiv gut beraten bist.
Ich wüsste nicht, was das Fritzz besser könnte, mal abgesehen, dass damit einige Abfahrten etwas "komfortabler" wären, bzw. Du mit dem sicher auch mal den ein oder anderen Park- Besuch machen könntest. Allerdings müsstest Du dafür aber den Großteil des Gebrauchs ein Mehrgewicht mit Dir herumfahren.
Das Stereo ist meiner Meinung nach das ideale Tourenrad, wenn man sich dabei nicht nur auf breite Schotterpisten beschränken will, sondern sich auch mal dahin begeben will, wo´s wirklich Spass macht.


----------



## Andi 3001 (2. Januar 2009)

....zB auf die berüchtigsten flowigsten und verblocktesten Trails im Umkreis oder wenn man die großen Sprünge auslässt auch gern mal auf die DH piste =)


----------



## Mc Wade (2. Januar 2009)

Hallo,
habe soeben meinen Stereo Rahmen 2008 bekommen und festgestellt, dass am Tretlager auf der rechten Seite (Kurbelseite oberhalb Tretlager) ein kleiner Zapfen mit Gewindebohrung angeschweißt/gegossen ist/wurde. Kann mir mal einer sagen wofür der gut ist.
Habe den Rahmen nur mit Lagersschalen für den Steuersatz bekommen/gekauft - welcher Steuersatz ist den bei den 2008 Rahmen serienmäßig verbaut - will die Schalen nicht wieder rausholen !!
Danke und Gruss
Willibald


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DerPepe (2. Januar 2009)

Steuersatz ist auf der HP angegeben.
--> FSA Orbit Z 1.5R semi-integriert


----------



## Muehi (3. Januar 2009)

Mc Wade schrieb:


> [...] Tretlager auf der rechten Seite (Kurbelseite oberhalb Tretlager) ein kleiner Zapfen mit Gewindebohrung angeschweißt/gegossen ist/wurde. Kann mir mal einer sagen wofür der gut ist.
> [...]



Klingt nach der Befestigung für die Umwerfermontage ( E-Type ).


----------



## Mc Wade (3. Januar 2009)

Ich dachte der e.type umwerfer wird ausschliesslich uber das Tretlager befestigt ? Habe mir nach gedacht, daß dieser Zapfen möglicherweise als Gegenlager zum Ausziehen des Hauptschwingenlager dient ?
Aber da ja hier einige mit Stereo Rad ausgestattet sind, sollte es kein Problem sein eine fundierte Auskunft zu bekommen !
Gruss


----------



## spümco (3. Januar 2009)

Is fürn Umwerfer, sozusagen als Verdrehsicherung...


----------



## Freaky-D (3. Januar 2009)

Schließe mich dem Rest an.  Dient der Umwerfermontage!


----------



## Chris360 (3. Januar 2009)

Moin,

kennt jemand einen Händler im Raum Frankfurt/Main, Offenbach, Wiesbaden, Mainz, Gießen, Darmstadt der das Cube Stereo 2009 schon da hat? Am besten in 22 Zoll? Ich würde dann nämlich probefahren und dann fest bestellen, wenn ich es gesehen habe. Würde nur ungerne "blind" bestellen, obwohl es fest steht, dass ich 22 Zoll benötige.

Kann mir noch jemand sagen, wieviel das Stereo K18 2009 wiegt in 22 Zoll (schwarz anodisiert)? Ist das auch für Touren gedacht oder ausschließlich zum Bergabfahren? Würde nämlich gerne sowohl Bergauf- wie Bergabfahren (All Mountain eben), und ist das Stereo dazu in der Lage? Oder besser zum AMS 125 greifen?

Ist es möglich, in irgendeiner Art und Weise das Gewicht des K18 zu minimieren? Ich würde hier bei der rotierenden Masse anfangen, nämlich beim Laufradsatz. Quasi nach und nach das Bike pimpen in Richtung 12,5kg (denn das Ursprungs-Stereo-K18 dürfte deutlich mehr als 12,5kg wiegen?)!

Grüße,

Chris


----------



## Mc Wade (3. Januar 2009)

Freaky-D schrieb:


> Schließe mich dem Rest an.  Dient der Umwerfermontage!



Das macht Sinn ( Verdrehsicherung )
Danke und Gruss
mc wade


----------



## spümco (3. Januar 2009)

Leider hab eich keine eigenen Erfahrungen zum AMS, aber ich hab selbst schon mit dem Stereo nen Alpencross gemacht.
Bin der Meinung, das es ein Stereo geradezu ideal für solche Sachen ist, bergab mit genügend Reserven, mehr als die meisten benötigen (eher kommt sicher die Fahrtechnik an die Grenzen als das Bike...) und berghoch geht es aufgrund antriebsneutralen Hinterbau und moderatem Gewicht (außerdem evtl. noch Blockieren des Dämpfers bzw. Absenken der Gabel) auch super.

Gewichtsverringerung geht immer, wie schon Kalle Grabowski sagte: 
"Auch an an einer Top Braut läßt sich mitunter so einiges optimieren..."


----------



## Andi 3001 (3. Januar 2009)

Ich denk auchmal, dass das Stereo sowohl super für Bergauf - als auch für Bergab geeignet ist!
Und nach ner Zeit passt es sich der Besitzer eh seienen Vorlieben an: Ich hab z.b. muddy marys, n anderer z.b. nobby nics...Du kannst also auch hinterher, wenn du merkst "oh bergab macht aber viel mehr spaß", oder "mhm, ich geb lieber gas!", immer noch ziemlich gut dementsprechend anpassen!Is also alles sehr flexibel!


----------



## kinschman (3. Januar 2009)

als AMS125-besitzer muss ich auch sagen, dass wenn ich mir nochmal ein allmountainbike holen würde - dann würde ich in der cube-palette(s.ps) definitiv zum STEREO greifen !!!

das ams125 ist zwar nicht schlecht - geht super bergauf, super bergab, aber das stereo kann das alles genausogut und dank des größeren heckfederweges hat man sogar noch mehr reserven im downhill !!!


nachdem ich mitte2007 das ams125 gekauft hatte, hatte ich danach auch desöfteren die möglichkeit auch mal ein stereo im direkten vergleich zu fahren -aufgrund dieser testfahrten begründet sich meine bevorzugung des stereo !!




ps:auch wenn ich jetzt hier wohl geschlagen werde, aber zum aktuellen zeitpunkt würde ich mich dennoch weder für ein ams125 noch für ein stereo sondern für ein liteville301 entscheiden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wildkater (3. Januar 2009)

kinschman schrieb:


> ps:auch wenn ich jetzt hier wohl geschlagen werde, aber zum aktuellen zeitpunkt würde ich mich dennoch weder für ein ams125 noch für ein stereo sondern für ein liteville301 entscheiden


 Ned Schlecht, das 301, sehr variabel zum aufbauen denk ich - das SCOTT Genius wär aber auch ganz OK.. 

Aber man soll schon froh sein um das Stereo, keine Frage


----------



## der_fry (3. Januar 2009)

hallo

also jetzt muß ich mich doch mal hier einklinken.
Das was mich in den 4 Wochen als Stereo besitzer gestört hat.

Das Heck macht deutlich mehr Weg als eine Gabel mit 140mm (nach meinem empfinden) damit fand ich es immer etwas unausgewogen.

Man sitzt irgendwie über den Bike (hört sich blöd an hab ich aber so empfunden) andere Bike integrieren einen da besser.

Irgendwie hatte ich immer das Gefühl das ich auf dem Bike nicht so schnell bin wie sonst, liegt aber wahrscheinlich an der aufrechteren Sitzposition.


neigt beim klettern zum wippen


Was mir dran gefallen hat.

Sehr verspielt, hüpft gut, im Downhill dank des super hinterbaus sehr gut (wenn man hier von der disbalance zw. gabel und hinterbau absieht).


Fazit ich würde das ams 125 vorziehen, da es in sich stimmiger ist bzw. das Stereo mit ner 36 oder 40 fox je nach einsatzgebiet.

mfg


----------



## Andi 3001 (3. Januar 2009)

ne 40er?!
Stell dir das mal vor!
denke aber ähnlich...Allerdings find ichs auch mit den 140mm ganz erträglich 
Aber statt mir ne 36er reinzusetzen spar ich lieber aufs fritzz


----------



## Chris360 (3. Januar 2009)

Aufgrund der neuen Geometrie des 2009er Stereos denke ich, dass das Stereo den Fahrer sehr viel besser integriert - geändertes Oberrohr zum Beispiel.

Mir macht nur das Gewicht des Stereo K18 gegenüber dem AMS 125 K18 ein wenig nachdenklich. Bergauf merkt man nunmal jede 100g.

Werde im März die Möglichkeit nutzen, an zwei Wochenenden hintereinander einmal Stereo und einmal AMS 125 zu fahren. Ich denke, dann wird es eine definitive Entscheidung geben. Ansonsten bleiben relativ wenige Alternativen in diesem Preisrahmen bis 2000 EUR etwa. Mir fällt nur das "Specialized Stumpjumper FSR Comp" noch ein. Versenderbikes fallen leider raus, da ich einen Händler vor Ort benötige.

Chris


----------



## DerPepe (3. Januar 2009)

Hallo,

ich würde zum Stereo greifen. Ist einfach der bessere Allrounder.
Die 140mm machen einfach spass. Slebst ein Park besuch ist damit möglich, natürlich nicht alles aber das meiste befahrbar.

Das AMS, selbst Probe gefahren, finde ich einfach zu Tourenlastig.
Und wie schon erwähnt wurde kann man mit den Reifen das Stereo noch merh richtung Tour tauglich machen (Nobby Nic).
Aber die neuen Alberts sollen ja deutlich besser (Rollwiederstand, Grip) sein.


----------



## Chris360 (4. Januar 2009)

Würde man jetzt die Alberts auf Nobby Nic (in 2,4 Zoll) wechseln, welcher Gewichtsunterschied würde sich dadurch ergeben?
Hat jemand schon Erfahrungen mit den Sun Ringle Laufrädern des Stereo K18 gemacht? Lohnt sich eventuell hier ein Austausch (z.B. gegen leichtere Mavic, DT Swiss, ...)?

Chris


----------



## blackraider67 (4. Januar 2009)

Andi 3001 schrieb:


> Warum nimmst hast du nicht das the one genommen?! Das wäre doch mit dem K24 vergleichbar gewesen! und das hat ne Talas, oder spinn ich?
> Frohes neues



Weil ich das Fritzz günstig gebraucht bekommen hatte.
(Da konnte ich mir das nicht aussuchen)
Aber ansonsten tolles bike, finde ich !!
Und das Stereo K24 kann ich als 2008er Modell für 2000 Euro(neu)
bekommen. Das ist doch n Argument, oder nicht ?
Allerdings wäre mir XT oder XTR lieber gewesen als SRAM XO aber 
vielleicht finde ich ja nach ner Umgewöhnungszeit die SRAM ja doch ganz gut, mal schauen.


----------



## Freaky-D (4. Januar 2009)

Ansonsten schraubste die X0 einfach runter, verhökerst die und knallst XT bzw. XTR drauf! Das ist doch weiter kein Problem!


----------



## Fränki__ (4. Januar 2009)

Chris360 schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> kennt jemand einen Händler im Raum Frankfurt/Main, Offenbach, Wiesbaden, Mainz, Gießen, Darmstadt der das Cube Stereo 2009 schon da hat? Am besten in 22 Zoll? Ich würde dann nämlich probefahren und dann fest bestellen, wenn ich es gesehen habe. Würde nur ungerne "blind" bestellen, obwohl es fest steht, dass ich 22 Zoll benötige.
> 
> ...



Wenn Du ein ´09er Stereo testen willst wirst Du Dich sehr wahrscheinlich bis Ende Februar gedulden müssen, die werden nämlich nicht vorher ausgeliefert 
Ausser Du klopfst direkt bei Cube oder einer der "Bike-Bravos" an.

Das Gewicht am LRS zu sparen könnte je nach Körpergewicht und Fahrstil, problematisch werden. Die verbauten DT Swiss Felgen sind nämlich lt. Hersteller "nur" bis 90 kg freigegeben. Wobei im K18 ein Sun Ringle LRS verbaut ist - keine Ahnung wie weit der Gewichtstechnisch freigegeben ist 
Bin auch schon mit meinem Händler im Gespräch bezgl. einer alternativ Lösung, da ich nämlich etwas über den 90 kg liege.

Sparen kannst Du am Antrieb, sprich Kurbel und Schaltung.
Ausserdem kannst Du diverse Anbauteile wie Lenker, Vorbau und Sattelstütze gegen leichte Carbonteile (Vorbau natürlich nicht ) wechseln. 
Dann kannst Du Dir aber auch gleich ein The One oder R1 Mag kaufen. Da der Finanzielleaufwand schon erheblich ist.

Hoffe ich konnte helfen!?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DerPepe (4. Januar 2009)

Also ich würde nicht auf Nobby wechseln. Ist aber ne sache des Einsatzgebietes und des persönlichen empfindens.
Die neuen Alberts sollen zudem weniger Rollwiderstand haben.

Sram finde ich persönlich viel besser als Shimano. Direkter.
Aber will hier keine Shimano/Sram diskussion lostreten.
Funktionieren tun beide einwandfrei. Ist halt geschmackssache.
Ich hatte keine Umgewöhnungsprobleme.


----------



## Chris360 (4. Januar 2009)

Das stimmt natürlich, dass es einige bedeutende Ausgaben sind, um das Gewicht zu minimieren.
Die Frage ist jetzt natürlich die, ob es sich lohnt, von K18 auf The One zu upgraden bezüglich Ausstattung, Gewicht.
Von der Ausstattung ändert sich eigentlich nur Laufradsatz + Gabel + Bremse + Sattelstütze, sonst fällt mir nichts großartiges ein. Kasette glaube ich noch.
Ob sich der finanzielle Mehraufwand von 500 EUR lohnt?
Ansonsten würde mir noch ein Stumpjumper FSR Comp einfallen, aber hier im Cube-Unterforum liest man davon sicherlich nicht so gerne... Oder sind das auch Top-Bikes? 
Bezüglich der Gewichtsfreigabe der Laufräder: Ist für mich auch interessant, komme etwa in diese Gewichtsregion.

Chris


----------



## blackraider67 (4. Januar 2009)

DerPepe schrieb:


> Also ich würde nicht auf Nobby wechseln. Ist aber ne sache des Einsatzgebietes und des persönlichen empfindens.
> Die neuen Alberts sollen zudem weniger Rollwiderstand haben.
> 
> Sram finde ich persönlich viel besser als Shimano. Direkter.
> ...



Ich hatte vor kurzem ein bike mit SRAM XO probegefahren(Schaltwerk
wie Shifter).
Gut fand ich, dass man nur mit dem Daumen rauf-u.runter schaltet
aber die aufgewendete Daumenkraft lag weitaus höher als bei meinen 
05er XTR Shifter.
Oder lags daran, dass die nicht mehr neu waren (evt. mangelnde Pflege o.Ä,?)
Ich Hatte jedenfalls bessere Perf. erwartet angesichts des hohen Preises..
Würde mich mal interressieren...


----------



## Andi 3001 (4. Januar 2009)

Ne du hast recht. Der Unterschied zwischen Shimano und Sram liegt vom "schaltfeeling" her darin, dass sich Sram härter, knackiger schaltet.
Der Grund ist, das Sram hinten härtere Federn drin hat und die Übersetzung von den Triggern anders ist.
Aber naja, das is halt geschmckssache. Ich z.B. liebe meine XO, weil sie sorichtig schön knackig is! Bin n paar Tage das Genius Mc20 als ersatz von meinem Händler fürs Stereo gefahrn. Da war n XTR dran, und die Umgewöhnung ist schon rießig! Allerdings, jetzt wo ich den Vergleich hatte, bin ich mir umso sicherer: Ich mags knackig


----------



## blackraider67 (4. Januar 2009)

Andi 3001 schrieb:


> Ne du hast recht. Der Unterschied zwischen Shimano und Sram liegt vom "schaltfeeling" her darin, dass sich Sram härter, knackiger schaltet.
> Der Grund ist, das Sram hinten härtere Federn drin hat und die Übersetzung von den Triggern anders ist.
> Aber naja, das is halt geschmckssache. Ich z.B. liebe meine XO, weil sie sorichtig schön knackig is! Bin n paar Tage das Genius Mc20 als ersatz von meinem Händler fürs Stereo gefahrn. Da war n XTR dran, und die Umgewöhnung ist schon rießig! Allerdings, jetzt wo ich den Vergleich hatte, bin ich mir umso sicherer: Ich mags knackig


Naja, ich denke mal, ich werde wohl mal ne Saison XO fahren,
und dann mal schauen..


----------



## Andi 3001 (4. Januar 2009)

Nur zu empfehlen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fränki__ (5. Januar 2009)

Chris360 schrieb:


> Das stimmt natÃ¼rlich, dass es einige bedeutende Ausgaben sind, um das Gewicht zu minimieren.
> Die Frage ist jetzt natÃ¼rlich die, ob es sich lohnt, von K18 auf The One zu upgraden bezÃ¼glich Ausstattung, Gewicht.
> Von der Ausstattung Ã¤ndert sich eigentlich nur Laufradsatz + Gabel + Bremse + SattelstÃ¼tze, sonst fÃ¤llt mir nichts groÃartiges ein. Kasette glaube ich noch.
> Ob sich der finanzielle Mehraufwand von 500 EUR lohnt?
> Chris



Lohnt sich imho absolut - allein wegen der Bremse und der Gabel. Und denk dran, die UVP der SattelstÃ¼tze liegt alleine schon bei 130,- â¬.

@Blackraider:
Habe letzte Woche Â´08er XT Shifter an mein Speci montiert, vorher bin ich mit Â´04er Lx Shiftern gefahren, der Unterschied ist enorm. Absolut definierter Druck- und Schaltpunkt. Sollte Sram schon sehr nahe kommen - nur so am Rande


----------



## blackraider67 (5. Januar 2009)

FrÃ¤nki schrieb:


> Lohnt sich imho absolut - allein wegen der Bremse und der Gabel. Und denk dran, die UVP der SattelstÃ¼tze liegt alleine schon bei 130,- â¬.
> 
> @Blackraider:
> Habe letzte Woche Â´08er XT Shifter an mein Speci montiert, vorher bin ich mit Â´04er Lx Shiftern gefahren, der Unterschied ist enorm. Absolut definierter Druck- und Schaltpunkt. Sollte Sram schon sehr nahe kommen - nur so am Rande


Sind sie 08er eigentlich mit diesem Multirelease oder wie das 
heisst ? Also wie funktioniert das nochmal genau ?
Ich dachte die haben alle die Syntace P6 ???


----------



## Freaky-D (5. Januar 2009)

Ja haben alle die P6, aber beim K18 is die aus Alu. Bei allen andern Ausführungen aus Carbon. Also das is ja mal richtig beschissenen! Bei den 08er war die noch bei allen Modellen aus Carbon....

Was den finanziellen "Mehraufwand" betrifft, also wenn du gleich die The One Version nimmst, kommste mit Sicherheit billiger bei weg, als wenn du nach und nach aufrüstest... Außer natürllich du würdest immer die alten Teile gleich verkaufen, wobei man natürlich auch nicht weiß, wieviel man noch dafür bekommt.


----------



## supasini (5. Januar 2009)

08 gab's auch noch keine P6 in Alu (außer für Erstausrüster (Canyon) in 07, aber nicht in 34.9)
was spricht gegen die Alu-P6: minimal schwerer, aber haltbarere Oberfläche. Die Carbon-P6 hat ja auch nen Alukern. Die Alu-P6 ist ebenfalls ne extrem hochwertige Stütze!


----------



## agnes (5. Januar 2009)

die p6 carbon hat einen alu kern? wusste ich nicht.


----------



## Muehi (5. Januar 2009)

Zumindest mit 34,9mm Durchmesser, siehe Syntace-Homepage:
syntace.de/index.cfm?pid=3&pk=1215]Syntace[/url]" data-source=""
	class="bbCodeBlock bbCodeBlock--expandable bbCodeBlock--quote js-expandWatch">
	
		
			
				[url=http://www.syntace.de/index.cfm?pid=3&pk=1215]Syntace[/url] schrieb:
			
		

> Die Syntace P6 ist ab Durchmesser 34.9 mm mit einer zusätzlich innenliegenden dünnen (0,8 mm) Aluwand versehen. Dies löst das bei großdurchmesserigen Carbonstützen auftretenden Knick- und Beulsteifigkeits-Problem.



Interessant find ich übrigens, dass die Alu-P6 auf der Syntace-HP nur bis 31,6mm gibt. Wieder eine Sonderserie mehr für Cube 

Wenn ich "müsste", würde ich wahrscheinlich auch zur The One Version tendieren. Die verbauten Teile sind den Mehrpreis wohl definitiv wert. 
Und wenn ich die Wahl hätte, würde ich sowieso bei meinem 2007er bleiben, oder wieder nen Vorjahresmodell nehmen.


----------



## supasini (5. Januar 2009)

agnes schrieb:


> die p6 carbon hat einen alu kern? wusste ich nicht.



rausholen, reingucken, staunen!


----------



## Chris360 (5. Januar 2009)

Ich würde ja auch ein Vorjahresmodell geben, wenn es das denn in 22 Zoll geben würde...


----------



## agnes (5. Januar 2009)

supasini schrieb:


> rausholen, reingucken, staunen!



muss ich ehrlich mal gesagt machen. aber im keller ist es zu kalt^^


----------



## blackraider67 (5. Januar 2009)

agnes schrieb:


> muss ich ehrlich mal gesagt machen. aber im keller ist es zu kalt^^


Was machst Du denn im Winter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## agnes (5. Januar 2009)

also bei schnee und kälte nicht draussen fahren^^


----------



## Freaky-D (5. Januar 2009)

NAch dem Alukern muss ich auch mal schaun, aber draußen is zu kalt.. 
Mensch wie oft ich da mehr oder weniger schon reingeschaut hab, is mir aber noch nie aufgefallen!


----------



## Chris360 (5. Januar 2009)

Habe beim Stereo immer noch Bedenken wegen der Dämpferlanglebigkeit, wegen der Lage vor dem Hinterrad. Gibts dazu Langzeiterfahrungen, auch mit Schutzblech?

Was wiegt denn nun real ein Stereo K18 in 22 Zoll?


----------



## agnes (5. Januar 2009)

Freaky-D schrieb:


> NAch dem Alukern muss ich auch mal schaun, aber draußen is zu kalt..
> Mensch wie oft ich da mehr oder weniger schon reingeschaut hab, is mir aber noch nie aufgefallen!



gut zu hörn. dann bin ich nicht alleine


----------



## Freaky-D (5. Januar 2009)

Ich fahr mein Stereo jetzt gut 1 Jahr.  Die ersten 2 Monate hat ih das Schutzblech noch dran, ist dann aber rausgeflogen, weil das von cube doch sehr eng bemessen ist, sprich der Reifen schleifte an mittleren Kabelbinder (<-- auch keine schöne Lösung!). Die Idee mit dem Schlauch ist schon ganz gut. Wobei ich meinen Dämpfer mit einem Stück aus nem abgefahrenen Mantel schütze. Dämpfer bleibt 100% sauber und sieht schicker aus als mit Schutzblech!
Ansonsten würde ich jetzt mal behaupten das der dämpfer auch nur mit Schutzblech lange "lebt". Die Gleitfläche muss halt nur nach jeder Fahrt schön gesäubert werden, den Rest erledigt die Dichtung!

@agnes: naja da achtet man ja uach nicht unbedingt drauf wenn man es nicht weiß!


----------



## Mc Wade (6. Januar 2009)

Habe an meinem Cube Stereo den RP23 Fox Dämpfer ausgebaut, in der oberen Anlenkung befindet sich ein Zapfen Innnenbohrung 8mm, Aussen ca 10mm ( darüber gesteckt, die Alu Buchsen ), ist der Zapfen möglicherweise eingeklebt? Habe versucht mit leichten Schlägen (Kunststoffhammer ) den Zapfen heraus zu klopfen - geht nicht .
Muss ich da mit Ausdrückwerkzeug ran ? Hat das Problem schon mal einer von euch gehabt - und gelöst ?
Vg
Willibald


----------



## MasifCentralier (6. Januar 2009)

Seit wann hast du denn dein QLT gegen ein Stereo getauscht?
Gruß
Sebastian


----------



## Freaky-D (6. Januar 2009)

Glaub nicht das der Zapfen geklebt ist, weil meiner war mal leicht aus der Mitte verrutscht, Tippe mal auf Übergangs-/Übermaßpassung. Versuch mal den Dämpfer mitn Föhn warm zu machen, evtl. hilfts...
Wieso willst du den überhaupt raus haben?


----------



## Mc Wade (6. Januar 2009)

MasifCentralier schrieb:


> Seit wann hast du denn dein QLT gegen ein Stereo getauscht?
> Gruß
> Sebastian



Hi Du Hardcoresnowrider, 
oder wo hast Du Dir Deine Verletzung geholt, echt sch... wuensche Dir eine schnelle Genesung, was das Rad betrifft, habe den Rahemen einigermaßen guenstig in ebay bekommen - ist ja auch ein Auslaufmodell 
neon Gruen, dazu noch ne Talas 140 RLC Magura Louise ansonsten bischen rumgebastelt XT/XTR und ein einfacher Laufradsatz - habe aus 1 Fullys (QLT) den o.g Teilen und einem Hardtail  jetzt 2 Fullys gemacht 
Ja wollte eigendlich den Fox Dämpfer gegen eine DT Swiss EX 200 Tauschen aber wie o.Beschrieben bekomme ich den Zapfen nicht aus dem Dämpfer raus - will aber auch keine Gewalt anwenden !
Zapfen muss aber zum Verkauf raus !!!
Habe noch ne andere Frage  - das Steuerlager ist ja Serienmäßig ein FSA 1,5 " runterreduziert auf 1 1/8 " , bei mir fehlen die Dichtungen am oberen Lager, kann mir einer sagen wo ich die ersatzweise bekommen kann,wuerde auch einen neuen Steuersatz kaufen aber daas Model mit diesem konischen Aufsatz (ca 20mm) hoch kann ich nirgends finden.
Wuerde den das Nachfolgemodel FSAOrbit extrem Z1.5 R Kompatbel sein - will die Lagerschalen dann drin lassen ( der Rahmen - Gabelschaft wird vom ein aus pressen  ja nicht besser

was den Dämpfer betrifft  - vielleicht sollte ich ihn tatsächlich mal warm machen !

Danke, bis dahin und Gruss
Willibald


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nudeldickedirn (9. Januar 2009)

hi,

sagt mal bitte, in welchen farben gibt es denn nun bitte das "neue" cube stereo X0 The One 2009?
Hab gelesen, dass es das nur in weiß geben soll (wie bei dem test in der bike).
Einer von Cube hat mir aber heute geschrieben, dass es das stereo mit dieser ausstattung ebenfalls in schwarz gibt.
Was stimmt denn nun?
Ich mein, verstehen würde ich es nicht, warum es das nicht auch in schwarz geben sollte. 
Für nen kurzes feedback wäre ich dankbar.


----------



## chri55 (9. Januar 2009)

also in diesem Fall würde ich definitiv Cube mehr Vertrauen schenken als der Bikebravo. wird schon stimmen, wenn ein Mitarbeiter das sagt, außerdem wäre es ja schön blöd, wenn das echt nur in weiß gäbe. wenn dem so ist habe ich nichts gesagt


----------



## schrader999 (9. Januar 2009)

nudeldickedirn schrieb:


> hi,
> 
> sagt mal bitte, in welchen farben gibt es denn nun bitte das "neue" cube stereo X0 The One 2009?
> Hab gelesen, dass es das nur in weiß geben soll (wie bei dem test in der bike).
> ...



Allerdings steht auf der Cube-Seite auch, dass es das X0 The one nur in weiss gibt. 

Habe von Cube erfahren, dass viele Händler neben dem R1 Carbon ein Premium-Stereo mit der The One wollten. DAher gigt es jetzt zwei Stereos für (je) 3299 Euro.


----------



## Fury (9. Januar 2009)

Mc Wade schrieb:


> bei mir fehlen die Dichtungen am oberen Lager, kann mir einer sagen wo ich die ersatzweise bekommen kann,



ich habe die dichtungsringe mal beim werkzeughändler (so ein alter laden, bei dem es vom kleinsten werkzeug bis zum gartengerät alles gibt) bekommen. hat insgesamt nur ein paar cent gekostet.


----------



## Freaky-D (9. Januar 2009)

Da wirste die Dichtungsringe mit Sicherheit auch wesentlich günstiger bekommen als ori von Cube!


----------



## nudeldickedirn (10. Januar 2009)

Für nur weiß des X0 the one stereo spricht:
-der Vorbau wird bei den Spezifikationen nur in weiß angeboten
-unter rahmengewicht ist nur das rahmengewicht der anderen ausstattungen in weiß (was 50g schwerer ist) aufgelistet

für (auch) schwarz spricht
-unter dem reiter "details" ist ein foto mit der schwarzen the one bremse (ganz unten rechts) -->also warum soll es dann nicht auch das x0 in schwarz geben?
-die aussage von cube


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schrader999 (10. Januar 2009)

nudeldickedirn schrieb:


> Für nur weiß des X0 the one stereo spricht:
> -der Vorbau wird bei den Spezifikationen nur in weiß angeboten
> -unter rahmengewicht ist nur das rahmengewicht der anderen ausstattungen in weiß (was 50g schwerer ist) aufgelistet
> 
> ...



das Bild vob der schwarzen  Ausstattung mit der The One kann auch vom Stereo The One kommen, also muss nicht vom Stereo X0 The One sein und dasat ja ne andere Ausstattung und ist billiger.


----------



## pseudosportler (10. Januar 2009)

So mal was neues von der Reifenfront, habe mir jetzt die 2009 Fat Albert in 2,4 aufgezogen und zwar auf na Mavic XM 719.
Nach 2 Snowrides kann ich nur sagen past, trotz orginal Schutzblech keinerlei Platzprobleme, auch nicht bei fest papenden Schnee.

MfG pseudosportler


----------



## schymmi (10. Januar 2009)

@ pseudosportler:
habe ich doch auch schon gesagt. aber mir glaubt hier ja keiner. 

schymmi​


----------



## blackraider67 (12. Januar 2009)

Hallo, Leute !
Ich habe noch mal ne Frage zum 08 Stereo-The One:
Was taugen eigentlich die XRC-1800 Laufräder,
wieviel Stabilität / Gewicht ? 
Sind die bis 100 kg zugelassen ?
Was wiegt der LR-Satz ?
Sind die mit den DT 4.2 D zu vergleichen und wie siehts mit der Nabe aus ?


----------



## MasifCentralier (12. Januar 2009)

blackraider67 schrieb:


> Hallo, Leute !
> Ich habe noch mal ne Frage zum 08 Stereo-The One:
> Was taugen eigentlich die XRC-1800 Laufräder,
> wieviel Stabilität / Gewicht ?
> ...



Sie sind sehr gut eingespeicht, und somit super stabil. Die Felge ist so breit wie die 4.2 aber etwas schwerer und stabiler(x455). Die Naben sind 370er(früher wohl Onyx). Er wiegt etwas unter 1900g


----------



## wildkater (13. Januar 2009)

MasifCentralier schrieb:


> Sie sind sehr gut eingespeicht, und somit super stabil. Die Felge ist so breit wie die 4.2 aber etwas schwerer und stabiler(x455). Die Naben sind 370er(früher wohl Onyx). Er wiegt etwas unter 1900g


...und eigentlich zu schmal für die aufgezogenen 2.35er Fat Alberts (jetzt sind die sogar 2.4)  Aber halten tun die eigentlich ganz ordentlich, trotz meiner 90kg netto und teils harten Einsätzen 
Trotzdem wundere ich mich, dass es keine vernünftigen (auch vom Gewicht her, 1900 g is nicht wenig) All Mountain Felgen für Schlappen über 2.3 gibt. Man muss dafür schon im Enduro-Revier wildern.

Man siehe den Felgen-Test in der Januar-Bike: da werden ein paar Seiten zuvor die neuen AM-Reifen (z. B. Fat-Albert) gelobt, 2.4 als Maß aller AM-Dinge genannt, beim Felgentest dagegen findet man nur Felgen für Reifenbreiten < 2.3. Seltsam. Zudem waren die getesteten Felgen fast allesamt nur für Leichtgewichte freigegeben. 
Ich denke es gibt bestimmt einige BIKE-Leser, die inkl. Rucksack etc. die 90kg Marke durchbrechen und gerne auch im ruppigeren Gelände unterwegs sind. Der Felgentest war sehr Racerlastig und somit (für mich) unbrauchbar - aber wozu gibt's ja dieses Forum...


----------



## blackraider67 (13. Januar 2009)

wildkater schrieb:


> ...und eigentlich zu schmal für die aufgezogenen 2.35er Fat Alberts (jetzt sind die sogar 2.4)  Aber halten tun die eigentlich ganz ordentlich, trotz meiner 90kg netto und teils harten Einsätzen
> Trotzdem wundere ich mich, dass es keine vernünftigen (auch vom Gewicht her, 1900 g is nicht wenig) All Mountain Felgen für Schlappen über 2.3 gibt. Man muss dafür schon im Enduro-Revier wildern.
> 
> Man siehe den Felgen-Test in der Januar-Bike: da werden ein paar Seiten zuvor die neuen AM-Reifen (z. B. Fat-Albert) gelobt, 2.4 als Maß aller AM-Dinge genannt, beim Felgentest dagegen findet man nur Felgen für Reifenbreiten < 2.3. Seltsam. Zudem waren die getesteten Felgen fast allesamt nur für Leichtgewichte freigegeben.
> Ich denke es gibt bestimmt einige BIKE-Leser, die inkl. Rucksack etc. die 90kg Marke durchbrechen und gerne auch im ruppigeren Gelände unterwegs sind. Der Felgentest war sehr Racerlastig und somit (für mich) unbrauchbar - aber wozu gibt's ja dieses Forum...


Mit dem Test hast Du weitestgehend Recht,
ich hoffe mit den XRC gibts keine Probl. mit 2,4er Schlappen !!??


----------



## blackraider67 (13. Januar 2009)

Was haltet Ihr eig. von der 08er Pike Air ?? beim The One-Modell ?


----------



## blackraider67 (13. Januar 2009)

MasifCentralier schrieb:


> Sie sind sehr gut eingespeicht, und somit super stabil. Die Felge ist so breit wie die 4.2 aber etwas schwerer und stabiler(x455). Die Naben sind 370er(früher wohl Onyx). Er wiegt etwas unter 1900g




Vielen Dank für den Tipp !!


----------



## wildkater (13. Januar 2009)

blackraider67 schrieb:


> Mit dem Test hast Du weitestgehend Recht,
> ich hoffe mit den XRC gibts keine Probl. mit 2,4er Schlappen !!??


Kommt immer auf das Einsatzgebiet drauf an. Wie gesagt bei mir halten die Felgen, aber von der Felgen(Innen)breite her haben die glaube ich nur 19mm. Für Reifen wie den FA wären deutlich >20mm besser. 
Man könnten dann bei gleicher Pannensicherheit mit noch weniger Druck fahren, hat also dann deutlich bessere Fahreigenschaften.
Schlecht reden möchte ich die XRC 1800 Felgen jetzt nicht, aber für das vorgesehene Einsatzgebiet des Stereo finde ich sie zumindest etwas seltsam...von der Qualität her gibts aber nix zu meckern.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## blackraider67 (13. Januar 2009)

Was haltet Ihr eig. von der 08er Pike Air ?? beim The One-Modell ?


----------



## MasifCentralier (13. Januar 2009)

Sorgloser gehts nicht, aber U-Turn ist halt Geschmackssache.


----------



## blackraider67 (13. Januar 2009)

wildkater schrieb:


> Kommt immer auf das Einsatzgebiet drauf an. Wie gesagt bei mir halten die Felgen, aber von der Felgen(Innen)breite her haben die glaube ich nur 19mm. Für Reifen wie den FA wären deutlich >20mm besser.
> Man könnten dann bei gleicher Pannensicherheit mit noch weniger Druck fahren, hat also dann deutlich bessere Fahreigenschaften.
> Schlecht reden möchte ich die XRC 1800 Felgen jetzt nicht, aber für das vorgesehene Einsatzgebiet des Stereo finde ich sie zumindest etwas seltsam...von der Qualität her gibts aber nix zu meckern.


Dann sind die CROSSMAX ST beim K24 in dem Bereich besser ?


----------



## wildkater (13. Januar 2009)

blackraider67 schrieb:


> Dann sind die CROSSMAX ST beim K24 in dem Bereich besser ?


stabiler vermutlich nicht, aber erheblich  leichter. Leider haben die aber auch nur eine Felgeninnenbreite von 19mm. Mavic empfiehlt sie bis zu einer Reifenbreite von 2.3, was aber nicht zwangsläufig heißt, dass  man auch die 2.4er FA fahren könnte...
Für mich wären die dann aber auch wieder zu "racelastig" mit 19mm Innenbreite!
Wenn Du nicht zuuu schwer bist und nicht zuuu heftig fährst, sind die Felgen aber bestimmt top.


----------



## Andi 3001 (13. Januar 2009)

Ich hätt gern was stabileres als meine ST! Und was breiteres sowieso!
Also ich bin leicht, mit allem drum und dran 70kg+-1....Und trotzdem is andauernd was! Also nicht das  ich sie schonen würde, neinein, enduro abfahrten (auch in dem tempo) mach ich schon, aber das so HÄUFIG was nicht sti mt nervt! Außerdem hab ich vorn jetzt den MM tubeless drauf und der ist 2.35. Allerding fällt er wesentlich breiter als der FA aus! Und deshalb hält er die luft nicht!


----------



## blackraider67 (13. Januar 2009)

Andi 3001 schrieb:


> Ich hätt gern was stabileres als meine ST! Und was breiteres sowieso!
> Also ich bin leicht, mit allem drum und dran 70kg+-1....Und trotzdem is andauernd was! Also nicht das  ich sie schonen würde, neinein, enduro abfahrten (auch in dem tempo) mach ich schon, aber das so HÄUFIG was nicht sti mt nervt! Außerdem hab ich vorn jetzt den MM tubeless drauf und der ist 2.35. Allerding fällt er wesentlich breiter als der FA aus! Und deshalb hält er die luft nicht!



Ich wiege knappe 100 kg, und fahre gerne Trails.
Dann hört sich das so an, als wenn weder die Crossmax noch die 
XRC-180 für mich geeignet wären...
Ich habe nunmehr die Wahl zwischen einem 08er K24 für 2000 Eur
oder einem The one für 1850,- , Frage ist jetzt welches nehmen ???
Ich bin nun unschlüssig....


----------



## Andi 3001 (13. Januar 2009)

K24! Ich hab dafür 3000 gezahlt! und felgen lassen sich ja tauschen und recht teuer verkaufen


----------



## Groudon (13. Januar 2009)

ist die The One nicht die bessere Bremse? dachte das bisher zumindest *verwirrend*


----------



## Andi 3001 (13. Januar 2009)

Die is n bissl gröber, aber ich zumindest mag meine K24 200/180 mehr. und preislich und auch allgemein (?) ist die k24 hochwertiger.
außerdem is X0 Schaltwerk und Fox gabel den aufpreis alle mal wert, find ich zumindest


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Groudon (13. Januar 2009)

achso - ok - ich kenne ja nun nicht die ganze Spezifikation  von Gabel und Schaltung her dann antürlich top Preis ! ... würde ja gerne mir das Stereo The One 09 holen ... doch 2800EUS sind och keen pappenstiel -.-


----------



## MasifCentralier (13. Januar 2009)

Ich glaub nicht, dass deswegen die Luft nicht hält. Aber wenn du die St nicht mehr willst meld dich mal mit nem Preis. Hol dir auf jeden Fall die One, XO hin oder her, bei deinem Gewicht würde ich die extrem höhere der One nicht verzichten wollen. Ich hab auch keinen Peil, was an der Oro besser sein soll, hab beide ausgiebig gefahren, und die One ist um Welten besser.


----------



## Andi 3001 (13. Januar 2009)

ich bin 14, bald 15 und schüler. heißt viiiiiiel zu wenig geld um neue zu kaufen. müssen erst ferien bzw. ferienjob (im radladen) her
Und wegen Luftverlust kann ich mir nichts anderes mehr vorstellen. Hab alles schon 100 mal geprüft, kein Loch, ventil dicht, nichts. der reifen muss etwas (nich viel, ich merk davon schließlich nichts) rutschen, oder sowas in der art...


----------



## chri55 (13. Januar 2009)

MasifCentralier schrieb:


> Ich hab auch keinen Peil, was an der Oro besser sein soll



...Gewicht.


----------



## Andi 3001 (13. Januar 2009)

also mit 200ern ziehn die aber sowas von?! Außerdem is beim K24 noch die Talas; die find ich wiederum um welten besser ist als die Pike?!


----------



## MasifCentralier (13. Januar 2009)

Andi 3001 schrieb:


> also mit 200ern ziehn die aber sowas von?! Außerdem is beim K24 noch die Talas; die find ich wiederum um welten besser ist als die Pike?!



Dann fahr mal die One mit 200er. Das mit dem Gewicht isn Scherz oder?










Klar ist die Talas besser.

P.S: Wer seine One gegen ne 24 tauschen will--> PM ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chri55 (13. Januar 2009)

ups, dachte Oro wäre leichter? sorry. dann gibts aber gar keine Argumente mehr für die K24...


----------



## Andi 3001 (13. Januar 2009)

Im Allgemeinen vom Bremsen her find ich persöhnlich und bei meinem Gewicht das die ganze Oro Teile dieser Kategorie (also K18, K24, the One) gleich gut sind....naja, hauptsache forumla find ich


----------



## blackraider67 (13. Januar 2009)

Andi 3001 schrieb:


> also mit 200ern ziehn die aber sowas von?! Außerdem is beim K24 noch die Talas; die find ich wiederum um welten besser ist als die Pike?!


Hab ausser dem Gewicht von der Pike nur gutes gehört,
ausserdem Steckachse,Ansprechverhalten soll super sein,
oder zählt das nur für die Stahlfedervariante ?
Was für Versionen gibt es überhaupt von der Pike ?
Talas ist nat. viel teurer, aber die soll ja angeblich jedes Jahr zum
Service.?!


----------



## blackraider67 (13. Januar 2009)

Andi 3001 schrieb:


> K24! Ich hab dafür 3000 gezahlt! und felgen lassen sich ja tauschen und recht teuer verkaufen



Als Schüler ??
Respekt !!


----------



## wildkater (13. Januar 2009)

blackraider67 schrieb:


> Talas ist nat. viel teurer, aber die soll ja angeblich jedes Jahr zum Service.?!


...nur wenn Du weiter Garantieansprüche geltend machen willst. Ich fahr Sie seit 1,5 Jahren OHNE Probleme und Service, mein Kumpel die Vorgänger Version seit 4 Jahren ebenfalls ohne Service und Probleme (der wartet und pflegt sie nicht mal besonders und fährt aber wirklich viel). Der Service kostet locker mal über  100, wenn wirklich mal was sein sollte, dann zahl ich das dann mit dem gesparten Servicegeld selbst. 

Im Übrigen ist die TALAS die Referenz in diesem MTB-Segment.
Was nicht heißen soll, dass die Pike schlecht ist, ist halt ne Stahlfedergabel. Bin sie selbst noch nie gefahren.


----------



## blackraider67 (13. Januar 2009)

Ausserdem wollte ich nicht gleich wieder rumschrauben,
wenn ich mir n neues kaufe...
Der Deal mit dem K24 kommt mir auch n bischen Suspekt vor,
hab bischen Schiss, dass ich da übers Ohr gehauen werde,
der Verkäufer(Händler) weigert sich strikt, dass bike zu versenden und Vorkasse 
will er auch noch.(Hab bisher nix schriftliches  in der Hand auch noch keine Orginalfotos 
gesehen)


----------



## blackraider67 (13. Januar 2009)

Im Übrigen ist die TALAS die Referenz in diesem MTB-Segment.
Was nicht heißen soll, dass die Pike schlecht ist, ist halt ne Stahlfedergabel. Bin sie selbst noch nie gefahren.[/QUOTE]
Ist die Air-Version auch mit Stahlfeder ??
Diese Variante heisst : 454 U-Turn Air Poploc, glaub ich


----------



## blackraider67 (13. Januar 2009)

wildkater schrieb:


> ...nur wenn Du weiter Garantieansprüche geltend machen willst. Ich fahr Sie seit 1,5 Jahren OHNE Probleme und Service, mein Kumpel die Vorgänger Version seit 4 Jahren ebenfalls ohne Service und Probleme (der wartet und pflegt sie nicht mal besonders und fährt aber wirklich viel). Der Service kostet locker mal über  100, wenn wirklich mal was sein sollte, dann zahl ich das dann mit dem gesparten Servicegeld selbst.
> 
> Im Übrigen ist die TALAS die Referenz in diesem MTB-Segment.
> Was nicht heißen soll, dass die Pike schlecht ist, ist halt ne Stahlfedergabel. Bin sie selbst noch nie gefahren.



Die Air-Version (454) auch ??


----------



## Andi 3001 (13. Januar 2009)

soweit ich weiß ist die Luftversion verbaut. Aber ich denke der kleine Aufpreis lohnt sich für gabel und schaltwerk locker! Allerdings würd ich das Rad entweder nur versendet oder direkt abhoen. Risiko würd ich nicht gehen!
Und zu der Kohle: Mit Konfi und viiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiel Arbeit ist das schon möglich


----------



## Andi 3001 (13. Januar 2009)

und ich bin sie schon mal gefahrn allerdings find ich das absenken lästig und auch vom ansprechen, performence, etc. schlechter als die von der Talas!...Hat halt jeder seinen geschmack


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wildkater (13. Januar 2009)

OK, gibts auch in "Air". Das mit dem Absenken ist bei der Talas aber schon 1. Sahne...


----------



## Goddi8 (13. Januar 2009)

Die Talas ist eine gute Luftfedergabel und dort meinetwegen Referenz. Aber gegen das Ansprechen einer Stahlfeder kommt eine Luftgabel nicht an. 
Würde es die Vanilla mit Absenkung geben, hätte ich schon längst getauscht.


----------



## Andi 3001 (13. Januar 2009)

Gut das stimmt. Gerade bei solchen Temperaturen wirds doch etwas zäh, und von wegen losbrechmoment usw.
Aber die Talas steckt die Pike in die Tasche!


----------



## blackraider67 (13. Januar 2009)

wildkater schrieb:


> OK, gibts auch in "Air". Das mit dem Absenken ist bei der Talas aber schon 1. Sahne...



Ist jetzt die Frage ob das Ansprechen von der Pike *AIR*
nun auich so gut ist wie von der Stahlfeder oder hat die AIR jetzt 
Stahl und Luft, oder wie ??


----------



## blackraider67 (13. Januar 2009)

Andi 3001 schrieb:


> und ich bin sie schon mal gefahrn allerdings find ich das absenken lästig und auch vom ansprechen, performence, etc. schlechter als die von der Talas!...Hat halt jeder seinen geschmack



Das die Talas besser ist, will ich ja gar nicht anzweifeln,
die Frage ist, ob sie jetzt für meine Ansprüche(ich verweise auf meine 100kg Lebendgewicht) nicht vielleicht besser ist von wegen Steifigkeit (Steckachse) oder ist die Talas auch so steif und haltbar ??


----------



## blackraider67 (13. Januar 2009)

So weit ich weiss, hat die Talas 08 ja noch keine Steckachse oder ?


----------



## Andi 3001 (13. Januar 2009)

Hat sie nicht - Allerdings schätz ich mal von Steifigkeit usw. hängt die Talas in nichts nach. Steif, Stabi ist sie alle mal!! Hat auch keine Beschränkung soweit ich weiß...(also Gewichtstechnisch)
Die Pike Air ist definititv Luftfedersystem. Die "normalen" Pikes sind Stahl..
Und da auch die Pike Luft ist hat die Talas definititv den Vorteil.
Und Fox ist auch super kulant. Ich war noch nicht beim Service (was ich auch nicht mache) und hab schon die erste Gabelkrone von denen auf garantie bekommen.
Außerdem bedenk noch die X0 am K24. Die ist ein Sahnestück!


----------



## MasifCentralier (13. Januar 2009)

Die Talas ist supersteif, das dürfte reichen. Vom Ansprechen, was man im Forum so höhrt, besser als die Talas.
Diese ist natürlich viel leichter und bedeutend vielseitiger einstellbar.


----------



## kinschman (13. Januar 2009)

zu der frage ob fox 32 oder rs pike würde ich definitiv zur pike raten - gerade in nem stereo !

ich habe in meinem cube ams 125 von der fox 32 talas zur pike-coil gewechselt und bin mehr als glücklich damit !!!

die fox-gabel war spürbar torsionsweicher, hatte das luftgabel-typische wegsacken an stufen (alternativ mit mehr luftdruck gefahren wurde sie unsensibel) und brauchte bereits nach 1000km eine neue standrohreinheit (knarzen).
den einzigen vorteil den ich gegenüber der pike gelten lasse ist das gewicht....die 32er ist ca. 400gr. leichter als die pike.

allerdings muss ich auch fairerweise sagen das die pike out-of-the-box auch noch nicht gut war - es fehlte rockshox-typisch etwas öl in den tauchrohren.
aber das ist ja dank der anleitung von der rockshox-website einfach erledigt.
mit selbiger anleitung kann man auch selber einen großen teil des gabel-service erledigen und muss die gabel nicht zeitaufwendig einschicken.

also mir kommt ne fox luftgabel nicht mehr ans bike


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chri55 (13. Januar 2009)

kannst du mal was zu U-Turn vs. Talas sagen? welche Absenkungsmöglichkeit geht schneller/einfacher/effektiver?


----------



## MasifCentralier (13. Januar 2009)

Das ist doch klar. 
Fox dauert ca. 1sek. und senkt mehr ab. Bei U-Turn muss man diverse Umdrehungen zurücklegen.


----------



## kinschman (13. Januar 2009)

bei der pike-coil senkt man von 140 auf 95 ab.
bei der fox talas von 140 auf 100.

das is jetzt nicht DER erfahrbare unterschied 


natürlich geht die talas-verstellung schneller - aber sind wir mal ehrlich: wie oft braucht man einen vorderen federweg von weniger als 120mm ??? der ist nämlich auch mit u-turn ausreichend flott einstellbar (ca. 4 halbe umdrehungen).
wenn man natürlich ganz steile sachen hochklettern will muss man mit uturn natürlich schon etwas hantieren - aber das hat mich selbst auf touren mit sägezahnartigem höhenprofil noch nicht gestört 

für mich gilt: pro pike


----------



## Andi 3001 (13. Januar 2009)

Und für mich das gegenteil =) Gut wenn ich geld und nen passendes rad hät dan auch gern ne 36er Van, aber solang bis ich das hab Talas Power! 
Absenken wie schon gesagt find ich beim Uturn bisschen nervig, da lob ich mir meine Fox!


----------



## MasifCentralier (13. Januar 2009)

Hier geht es eh um die Pike Air, welche im Stereo the One steckt. Und die kriegt man nichtmal auf unter 100.


----------



## blackraider67 (14. Januar 2009)

MasifCentralier schrieb:


> Hier geht es eh um die Pike Air, welche im Stereo the One steckt. Und die kriegt man nichtmal auf unter 100.


genau !!
Also wat denn nun ?
Ansprechverhalten/ Steifigkeit Pike *Stahlf.*vers.Anspr./Steifikeit Pike *Air *
??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dubbel (14. Januar 2009)

wieso soll die steifigkeit unterschiedlich sein bei stahl vs. luft?


----------



## stereotom (14. Januar 2009)

Hallo zusammen,

weiß zufällig jemand welche Felgen ich auf meine Crossmax ST montieren kann, die etwas breiter sind? Es gibt ja noch die SX mit 21mm Breite innen für 24 Speichen. Aber kann man die Felgen irgendwo herbekommen. Dann würde ich die ST Naben dort Einspeichen.

Der Seitenhalt bei den ST (19mm) ist echt bodenlos wenn man mit weniger Druck fahren möchte. Würden es überhaupt die 2mm raus reisen?


----------



## Andi 3001 (14. Januar 2009)

Noch jemand mit meinem Problem 
Das Problem ist nicht nur die Anzahl von 24 Speichen, sondern auch die 3mm Dicke, 26cm länge und die nippel, die auch nicht mit jeder Felge kompitabel sind. Kommt also nur Mavic in Frage. Aber welche genau?? Keine Ahnung. Wir werden demnächst mal mit Mavic telefonieren..


----------



## stereotom (14. Januar 2009)

Vielleicht kann man ja die SX-Felgen so kaufen. Ich muss mal einen Händler anrufen. Wenn man die Dinger schrottet braucht man ja auch Ersatz.


Edit:  Hab mich grad erkundigt. Schaut schlecht aus. Es gibt wahrscheinlich Probleme mit der Länge der Speichen. Aber ein Händler könnte SX-Felgen nachbestellen.


----------



## pseudosportler (14. Januar 2009)

Bin schon immer der Meinung gewesen, Systemlaufräder sind für`n Arsch.
Bei den DT XRC180 sind zumindest austauschbare Sachen verbaut und man kann selbst in der Prärie Ersatzteile bekommen, wen dort ein Bikeladen ist.
Meißt ist ein konventionell aufgebauter LRS, leichter, billiger und stabieller.

MfG pseudosportler


----------



## Andi 3001 (14. Januar 2009)

richtig! <Jetzt brauch ich nur noch geld?!


----------



## blackraider67 (14. Januar 2009)

dubbel schrieb:


> wieso soll die steifigkeit unterschiedlich sein bei stahl vs. luft?


Keine Ahnung, sag Du es mir !
Und was ist mit dem Ansprechverhalten ?


----------



## chri55 (14. Januar 2009)

das Ansprechverhalten einer Stahlfeder ist prinzipiell besser als von Luft. dafÃ¼r ist das Gewicht einer Stahlfeder hÃ¶her. ich persÃ¶nlich wÃ¼rde ganz klar die Air nehmen.

â¬: die Steifigkeit wird sich nix nehmen.


----------



## Andi 3001 (14. Januar 2009)

Luftgabeln sind auch Temperatur Abhängig. Also bei 10° wird der Unterschied zu 30° noch nicht so stark wie bei 20° und -15°. je kälter, desto zäher leider...


----------



## blackraider67 (14. Januar 2009)

Andi 3001 schrieb:


> Luftgabeln sind auch Temperatur Abhängig. Also bei 10° wird der Unterschied zu 30° noch nicht so stark wie bei 20° und -15°. je kälter, desto zäher leider...


Gut, dass ich im Winter nicht fahre


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Andi 3001 (14. Januar 2009)

Och wenns blauen Himmel hat, staubtrockener Boden und knackige Temperaturen, dann is das auch schön. Ws nicht heißt, das ich nur bei Traumwetter fahre


----------



## stereotom (14. Januar 2009)

Ich finds super wenn kein Schnee liegt, aber der Boden gefroren ist. Dann kann man es gut krachen lassen.


----------



## MasifCentralier (15. Januar 2009)

Ich find Schnee ist das geilste. Grade festgetretener auf Feldwegen, da kann men echt geil driften.


----------



## pseudosportler (15. Januar 2009)

MasifCentralier schrieb:


> Ich find Schnee ist das geilste. Grade festgetretener auf Feldwegen, da kann men echt geil driften.



Snowrides sind absolut geil und fördern die Bikebeherschung, wen man natürlich nur stetes auf und ab hat ist es schon recht mühselig.
Da sind wir im Pott schon ganz gut darn, im Süden etwas hügelig sonst recht flach, nur der Schnee ist nicht immso reichlich wie letzzte Woche.

MfG pseudosportler


----------



## Andi 3001 (15. Januar 2009)

Ich find MTB macht doch bergab immer noch ehr spaß als auf einer Ebene! Und zum bergab fahren muss man nun auch mal hoch - was solls, dafür trainiert man doch?! Und die Bikebeherrschung profitiert, wie du schon gesagt hast, , genauso wie bei absolutem sauwetter im herbst, frühlin, sommer, oder sonst wann, extrem davon!


----------



## blackraider67 (19. Januar 2009)

So, ich habe mich nun für das *the one *08 entschieden,
steht nun bei mir im Keller. 
Auf dem Unterrohr verlaufen nun die Leitungen, wo zum Henker
baut ihr da den Flaschenhalter an, an den Leitungsschellen drüber ?
Oder unter dem Rohr? da sind 2 Löcher.
Ist mir noch nie aufgefallen, dass da die Leitungen/Züge verlegt sind.


----------



## MasifCentralier (19. Januar 2009)

Einfach Schrauben raus, Flaschenhalter auf den Zughalter, beides Festschrauben.


----------



## blackraider67 (20. Januar 2009)

MasifCentralier schrieb:


> Einfach Schrauben raus, Flaschenhalter auf den Zughalter, beides Festschrauben.


Danke, und wofür sind die Löcher unter dem Unterrohr ?
Sind das Wasserabläufe oder sowas ?


----------



## daschwob (20. Januar 2009)

blackraider67 schrieb:


> Danke, und wofür sind die Löcher unter dem Unterrohr ?
> Sind das Wasserabläufe oder sowas ?



sind wohl schon auch für nen Flaschenhalter
gedacht, aber wer klemmt sich schon ne
Flasche unters Unterrohr????


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## blackraider67 (20. Januar 2009)

daschwob schrieb:


> sind wohl schon auch für nen Flaschenhalter
> gedacht, aber wer klemmt sich schon ne
> Flasche unters Unterrohr????


Sollte man die Löcher dichtmachen ????
Oder lieber auflassen ?


----------



## jan84 (20. Januar 2009)

Dichtmachen (Schrauben rein) ist empfehlenswert. Hatte als ich das Stereo geschlachtet und richtig saubergemacht hatte einiges an Schmodder aus dem Unterrohr rausgeholt. Bin die meiste Zeit mit den Löchern offen gefahren. 

Zu der PikeAir vs. Stahl vs. Talas diskussion von der Seite vorher:

Magura Thor

grüße
jan


----------



## stereotom (20. Januar 2009)

Ein Tipp für die Zugverlegung:

Es sind ja die Leitungen für Hinterbremse und Schaltwerk auf dem Oberrohr verlegt. Eine geht rechts ums Steuerrohr, eine links. Ich habe beide auf die linke Seite (in Fahrtrichtung) gelegt. So gibts keine Schrammen am Steuerrohr von der Leitung. Macht dann auch einen größeren Radius. Ist viel besser so.

Des weiteren habe ich die Bremsleitung für hinten auf die Innenseite der Strebe des Hinterbaus verlegt. Wird dann auch nicht so stark geknickt und man streift auch nicht mit der Ferse beim Kurbeln. Vorderbremsleitung habe ich auch innen des Tauchrohres verlegt. Könnte was hängen bleiben.


----------



## frogbite (20. Januar 2009)

stereotom schrieb:


> Ein Tipp für die Zugverlegung:
> 
> Es sind ja die Leitungen für Hinterbremse und Schaltwerk auf dem Oberrohr verlegt. Eine geht rechts ums Steuerrohr, eine links. Ich habe beide auf die linke Seite (in Fahrtrichtung) gelegt. So gibts keine Schrammen am Steuerrohr von der Leitung. M



Hi, 
die Lösung hört sich gut an, kann ich mir bildlich aber nicht vorstellen. Klar, rechts gibt´s so keine Schrammen mehr. Aber links doch doppelt so viel!? Und wie hast du das Kabel von links in die rechte Zughalterung gepackt, ohne dass es rausspringt?? 
Haste vielleicht mal nen Foto??

Gruß,
F.B.


----------



## stereotom (20. Januar 2009)

Für die bildliche Vorstellung:







Links gibts keine Schrammen weil die Leitung da nicht rumeiert...

Man sieht auch noch von der Leitung wie sie aufgewetzt ist von damals als sie noch auf der anderen Seite war. Das Steuerrohr schaut entsprechend aus. Die Idee kam irgendwie zu spät...


----------



## Andi 3001 (20. Januar 2009)

ich hab nen Fox Aufkleber drunter - Auch keine Schrammen Aber trotzdem gute Idee!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stereotom (20. Januar 2009)

Und so siehts mit der Leitung der Hinterbremse aus:






So macht die so gut wie keinen Radius und geht gerade nach vorne. Auf der anderen Seite "umwickelt" sie so a weng das Rohr.

@Andi 3001:
Deinen Aufkleber wirds dir irgendwann durchwetzen, wenn das nicht mal vor Metal halt macht.


----------



## jan84 (20. Januar 2009)

@Tom:

Pass auf dass die Leitungen im ersten Halter kein Spiel in ihrer Verlegerichtung haben, sprich im Halter nicht vor oder zurückrutschen können. Gleiches gilt für die Befestigung der Bremsleitung an der oberen Hinterbaustrebe. 
Is die Bremsleitung nicht von Haus aus so wie auch deinem Bild (hatte Rahmenkit gekauft, daher kA)?


grüße
jan


----------



## stereotom (20. Januar 2009)

Also bei war die Bremsleitung hinten außen verlegt.


----------



## blackraider67 (21. Januar 2009)

stereotom schrieb:


> Also bei war die Bremsleitung hinten außen verlegt.


Also auf dem Bild siehts so aus, als wenn die Leitungen
dann am Unterrohr scheuern !?
Also ich verwende, so wie andi3001 Aufkleber (in meinem Falle diese 
durchsichtigen Pads, die Canyon  z.B. von Haus aus raufklebt).
Die sind bei mir noch nie durchgescheuert.
Und ich glaube, bei mir ist die hintere Leitung auch innen verlegt(muss 
mal nachschauen)


----------



## blackraider67 (21. Januar 2009)

daschwob schrieb:


> sind wohl schon auch für nen Flaschenhalter
> gedacht, aber wer klemmt sich schon ne
> Flasche unters Unterrohr????


Interessanter Gedanke.
Ist hier jemand, der das macht ?
(dann hätte man mehr Flüssigkeitsreserven)
Wenns drauusen nicht matschig ist, würds ja gehen.
Sieht aber bestimmt beschissen aus


----------



## MasifCentralier (21. Januar 2009)

Reißt gerne mal raus.


----------



## stereotom (21. Januar 2009)

blackraider67 schrieb:


> Also auf dem Bild siehts so aus, als wenn die Leitungen dann am Unterrohr scheuern !?
> ...



Die linke Leitung ist ja so Standard. Beide Leitungen bewegen sich leicht nach links und rechts mit der Lenkbewegung. Ich hab des schon seit einem Jahr so und es gibt keine Scheuerstellen. Rechts am Steuerrohr hatte ich nach 2 Wochen eine Scheuerstelle. Und die rechte Leitung macht zum Bremshebel rechts einen größeren Radius. Es hat nur Vorteile. Aber es soll natürlich jeder so verlegen wie er möchte...


----------



## Chris360 (21. Januar 2009)

Moin,

wie bewertet ihr die Ausstattung des Stereo K18 2009?

Ich persönlich halte die Gabel sowie die Laufräder für schwach, genau wie die K18 Bremse.

Zur Auswahl stehen bei mir Stumpjumper comp oder elite oder Stereo k18.


Grüße

Chris


----------



## MasifCentralier (21. Januar 2009)

Die beiden sind ziemlich verschieden, das Enduro SL wäre mehr so das Pendant. 
Die Gabel würde ich absolut nicht als Schwachpunkt sehen, bis auf U-turn super Gabel. Die Laufräder sind wie alle an Stereos verbauten zu schmal, aber ansonsten doch i.O. Wenn du geignete LR haben willst musst du bei allen Modellen tauschen.


----------



## chri55 (21. Januar 2009)

was soll denn an der Revelation mit U-Turn und Motion Control schlecht sein? weil nicht Fox draufsteht?!

zu spät...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jan84 (21. Januar 2009)

stereotom schrieb:


> Die linke Leitung ist ja so Standard. Beide Leitungen bewegen sich leicht nach links und rechts mit der Lenkbewegung. Ich hab des schon seit einem Jahr so und es gibt keine Scheuerstellen. Rechts am Steuerrohr hatte ich nach 2 Wochen eine Scheuerstelle. Und die rechte Leitung macht zum Bremshebel rechts einen größeren Radius. Es hat nur Vorteile. Aber es soll natürlich jeder so verlegen wie er möchte...



Wie gesagt, sobald irgendeine Leitung irgendwo axiales Spiel hat, sprich sich in Richtung ihrer Hauptachse verschieben lässt wirst du irgendwann man ne böse überraschung erleben, was da dann weggeschliffen wird siehst eben nur wenn du die Leitungen abbaust. 

grüße
jan


----------



## stereotom (21. Januar 2009)

jan84 schrieb:


> Wie gesagt, sobald irgendeine Leitung irgendwo axiales Spiel hat, sprich sich in Richtung ihrer Hauptachse verschieben lässt wirst du irgendwann man ne böse überraschung erleben, was da dann weggeschliffen wird siehst eben nur wenn du die Leitungen abbaust.
> 
> grüße
> jan




Du bist also der Meinung dass durch diese Verlegung ein axiales Spiel entsteht? Wieso denn das? An den Halterungen am Oberrohr hat sich ja nichts geändert. Und welche böse Überraschung meinst du? Dass das Rahmenmaterial durch geschliffen wird?

Grüße
Tom


----------



## jan84 (21. Januar 2009)

Nein, hat nichts mit deiner Verlegung zu tun, allgemeines Problem. 

Wenn die Leitungen im Durchmesser zu klein sind, sich also in den Haltern axial bewegen können schleifts darunter an den Radien (Wo die Leitungen unten vom Unterrohr richtung Hinterbau weglaufen, nach dem letzten Zughalter und oben am Unterrohr vorm ersten Zughalter) ganz sportlich was vom Unterrohr weg. Ich hatte es ausreichend Früh bemerkt, es war nur das Eloxal weg und eine leichte Vertiefung im Alu zu spüren, wäre ich das ganze noch 1-2000km so weitergefahren wäre unten das Unterrohr durch gewesen. 

grüße


----------



## stereotom (21. Januar 2009)

Da werd ich dann mal darunter nach schauen.


----------



## chri55 (21. Januar 2009)

da helfen Aufkleber.


----------



## daschwob (22. Januar 2009)

your enemy schrieb:


> da helfen Aufkleber.



->genau

btw. was fürn "neues, vollgefedertes bike" willst Dir denn zulegen?
Etwa n Stereo??


----------



## chri55 (22. Januar 2009)

jop, höchstwahrscheinlich  09er Rahmenkit


----------



## snooze (23. Januar 2009)

blackraider67 schrieb:


> Interessanter Gedanke.
> Ist hier jemand, der das macht ?
> (dann hätte man mehr Flüssigkeitsreserven)
> Wenns drauusen nicht matschig ist, würds ja gehen.
> Sieht aber bestimmt beschissen aus




ich!  aber immer nur beim Alpencross!
Für die Heimrunden reicht eine Flasche, oder bei größeren Touren die Blase.
Aber beim AlpenX kanns mit nur einer Flasche schonmal trocken werden.
Bis auf die Tatsache dass die Flasche recht dreckig wird, gibt`s keine Probleme. Optisch spielt das natürlich in einer ähnlichen Liga wie so`ne Monster Sattelltasche


----------



## Hades121 (23. Januar 2009)

Hi,

mir hat ein Händler erzählt, der Hinterbau funktioniert nur gut wenn man unter 90kg bleibt, weil man direkt "auf" dem Dämpfer sitzt. Könnt ihr das bestätigen?

gruß
Hades121


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Freaky-D (23. Januar 2009)

Ich wiege jetzt zwar keine 90kg, aber behaupte trotzdem mal das das Bullshit ist, lasse mich aber gerne eines besseren belehren. Wüste nicht inwieweit isch das Fahrergewicht auf das Verhalten der Dämpfung ausüben soll, nur weil du über dem Dämpfer sitzt...


----------



## turbomensch (23. Januar 2009)

weiß man eigentlich schon genaueres zum 2009 Cube-Universal-LRS XPW1600?
hab heut beim Händler meines Vertrauens mal wieder vorbei geschaut und da standen n paar 2009er AMS mit XPW1600.. und da stand doch tatsächlich die ETRTO Dimension 559-18(!!!) drauf.. d.h. heißt 18mm Maulweite der Felge... des is für n AM-Bike wie 's Stereo doch wohl echt bissl unterdimensioniert!... mir zwar egal, weil der LRS sowieso als erstes gegen was anstänsiges getauscht wird, aber wollt des nur mal Kund tun hier


----------



## stereotom (23. Januar 2009)

18mm ist ja mal richtig wenig. Mit meinen Crossmax ST mit 19mm (wobei sie vermutlich nicht mal das haben werden) bin ich nicht wirklich glücklich. Demnächst werde ich mir einen gerechten LRS aufbauen.

Ich denk mal dass die meisten Kunden darauf nicht achten. Genau wie ich es auch nicht gemacht habe. Aber man kann mit solchen Felgen eben schnell mal 400g einsparen. Und das zieht.


----------



## Free-Time-Biker (24. Januar 2009)

hallo zusammen

ich überlege mir ein cube stereo 2008 zuzulegen
ich kann mich nur nicht entscheiden welche rahmengrösse ich bei 1,83 körpergrösse
und 86cm schrittlänge nehmen soll


----------



## ratko (24. Januar 2009)

Probefahren wäre natürlich optimal. Ich fahre einen 20" Stereo mit 1,83 und 85cm Schrittlänge. Bin auch mit einem 18" zur Probe gefahren, war mir aber zu nervös im Fahrverhalten. Ich fahre lange Touren und da ist ein größerer Rahmen viel entspannter und ruhiger.

Gruß


----------



## Andi 3001 (24. Januar 2009)

Ich fahre auch mit den Maßen 18". Ich fahr auch mal 90km, kein Problem. Ich find das 18" genau richtig, und bergab ists halt scho ne ecke wendiger..wie gesagt: Testfahren!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stereotom (24. Januar 2009)

Free-Time-Biker schrieb:


> hallo zusammen
> 
> ich überlege mir ein cube stereo 2008 zuzulegen
> ich kann mich nur nicht entscheiden welche rahmengrösse ich bei 1,83 körpergrösse
> und 86cm schrittlänge nehmen soll




Ich hab genau deine Maße. Und ich fahre ein 18". Mein Händler hat mir eindeutig dazu geraten. Es ist zwar an der Grenze, aber ich bin nicht zu groß dafür. Der Radstand fällt relativ groß aus. Ich muss halt den Sattel etwas weiter nach hinten stellen und habe vorne den Vector Downhill von Syntace statt den Lowrider montiert. So passt das opti. Sehr handlich, gut im Uphill. Würde auf keinen fall das 20er nehmen. Bin kürzlich das Remedy in 17.5 gefahren. Das war einen Tick zu klein. Das 19,5er war mir mehr zu groß als das 17,5er zu klein. Die Sattelstütze muss allerdings auf Anschlag raus. Also bei der P6 auf 17.


----------



## captain_j (24. Januar 2009)

Hey,

kenn mich bei Laufrädern nicht besonders gut aus, was für Nachteile hat die geringe Maulweite von 18mm bei den XPW 1600. Ok, das der Fat Albert nur knapp raufpasst ist mir klar, aber hat das irgend welche Auswirkungen auf Fahreigenschaften oder Stabilität?

...man hört ja einige Stimmen, die davon reden den LRS zu tauschen. Aber an was für Alternativen hab ihr gedacht? Die Auswahl ist ja durch die zwei Steckachsen schon ziemlich begrenzt.


----------



## MasifCentralier (24. Januar 2009)

Bei 20mm Steckachsen ist die Auswahl wie bei Schnellspannern, nur bei diesem unsinnigen alleingang von Fox könnte es schwierig werden.


----------



## chri55 (24. Januar 2009)

MasifCentralier schrieb:


> Bei 20mm Steckachsen ist die Auswahl wie bei Schnellspannern, nur bei diesem unsinnigen alleingang von Fox könnte es schwierig werden.



wobei da genau die selbe Nabe wie bei 20mm zu empfehlen wäre: Hope Pro2. generell würde ich mir beim umrüsten des Laufradsatzes NIE einen Systemlrs dranschrauben. Custom ist bei der richtigen Komponentenwahl und Einspeichung deutlich leichter, günstiger und exklusiver.


----------



## wurzelhoppser (24. Januar 2009)

Fahre jetzt LRS seit zwei Jahren ohne Probleme Hope-Pro2 mit DT-Swiss 4.2 und 2.25 Fat-Albert.Würde evt.bei 2,35 Reifenbreite auf 5.1DT-Swiss zurückgreifen wegen breiterer Felge.Aber auch mehr Gewicht.Gruss


----------



## turbomensch (24. Januar 2009)

ich möchte mal die Kombi aus ZTR Flow (ETRTO: 599x22.6) und Tune Naben in die Runde werfen.. damit sind bei sehr stabiler und haltbarer Felge Gewichte für n kompletten LRS um die 1500g möglich.. des wird meine Wahl für dieses Jahr sein


----------



## stereotom (24. Januar 2009)

captain_j schrieb:
			
		

> ...
> was für Nachteile hat die geringe Maulweite von 18mm bei den XPW 1600. Ok, das der Fat Albert nur knapp raufpasst ist mir klar, aber hat das irgend welche Auswirkungen auf Fahreigenschaften oder Stabilität?
> ...



Der Seitenhalt ist bei niedrigem Druck nicht so gut wie bei breiteren Felgen. Niedriger Druck ist aber wichtig, damit der Reifen Schluckt. Ich fahr auf 19mm Maulweite den FA bei 2,0 und 1,5 Bar. Genau so dass er bei meiner Fahrweise nicht durchschlägt. In engen kurven schwabbelt aber dann der Reifen.



			
				turbomensch schrieb:
			
		

> ...
> ich möchte mal die Kombi aus ZTR Flow (ETRTO: 599x22.6) und Tune Naben in die Runde werfen.. damit sind bei sehr stabiler und haltbarer Felge Gewichte für n kompletten LRS um die 1500g möglich.. des wird meine Wahl für dieses Jahr sein
> ...



Die Felge wird auch meine Wahl aber mit Hope Pro 2 Naben. Die Tune sind mir dann doch ein bisschen zu teuer.


----------



## frogbite (25. Januar 2009)

Hi,
mein Senf:
Rahmen: 18" bei 1,81 cm und 83 cm SL, optimal, SattelstÃ¼tze nur raus bis auf 7 bei fast durchgestreckten Beinen.
Felgen: ZTR Flow, 240s Naben, Supercomp Speichen und Alunippel: 1696 gr bei 560 â¬. Drauf: FA 2,4. Bin aber am Ã¼berlegen, ob ich im FrÃ¼hjahr die 2,4 Rocket Ron draufziehe, wegen Gewicht .

Und wenn die verd...te sch..Ã ErkÃ¤ltung nicht wÃ¤re, kÃ¶nnte ich das sogar fahren.

GruÃ, F.B.


----------



## blackraider67 (25. Januar 2009)

Hi !
Gerade gekauft : 2008er The One in 18 Zoll
bei 1,84 KÖGr. und 85cm SL./ Sattelstütze bei 17.
Kann auch wegen Dreckserkältung heute nicht fahren,
und draussen scheint die Sonne !
(Wäre meine erste Probefahrt)


----------



## stereotom (25. Januar 2009)

Also ich bin auch auf 17 bei 86 Schritt. Zuerst war ich auf 18 (rote Markierung) aber 17 ist dann doch besser.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fränki__ (25. Januar 2009)

frogbite schrieb:


> Felgen: ZTR Flow, 240s Naben, Supercomp Speichen und Alunippel: 1696 gr bei 560 . Drauf: FA 2,4. Bin aber am überlegen, ob ich im Frühjahr die 2,4 Rocket Ron draufziehe, wegen Gewicht .



...klar, macht ja auch absolut Sinn einen schwereren LRS mit pannenanfälligne Racegummis auf einem AM Bike zu verwenden.

Sorry, nicht als persönlichen Angriff auffassen, frage mich einfach nur ob das was bringt?


----------



## Freaky-D (25. Januar 2009)

@ frogbite: Wo haste deinen LRS gekauft?


----------



## Andi 3001 (25. Januar 2009)

Mal wieder Bilder: (sonst seht man hier ja fast keine mehr )


----------



## wildkater (25. Januar 2009)

@Andi 3001:

Fotos sind immer nett 
Was hast'n da für Pedale drauf?


----------



## turbomensch (25. Januar 2009)

..Pedale sehn aus wie Crankbrothers Candy... 

@Andi3001: Wie bist zu zufrieden mit den Candy's?

Is zwar unwichtig, aber die Schnellspanner sollten eher nach hinten zeigen


----------



## Andi 3001 (25. Januar 2009)

Sind CrankBro Smarty ...Die ganz billigen Aber auch nach 4000km top! Einmal getauscht, wegen Lagerspiel, aber war alles Garantie ohne groß rumzumachen.


----------



## frogbite (25. Januar 2009)

Freaky-D schrieb:


> @ frogbite: Wo haste deinen LRS gekauft?



http://www.bike-x-perts.com/product...39258?osCsid=18e1fd759fbbdad0d7fc6d6c8a00175e

Preis ist aber schon bei 582,65 . Mit der Qualität bin ich bisher ganz zufrieden. Bin allerdings erst 500 km damit gefahren.

@ fränki:
Gibt`s schon ne Statistik, um wieviel pannenanfälliger der Rocket Ron gegenüber dem FA ist? Ich hab bis jetzt eher weniger Fahrberichte von RoRo gelesen. Wenn er aber an den Furious Fred rankommt - klar, dann vergess ich die Idee. Ansonsten dürfte er für ein paar Wurzelhopsereien langen.
F.B.


----------



## blackraider67 (26. Januar 2009)

stereotom schrieb:


> Ich hab genau deine Maße. Und ich fahre ein 18". Mein Händler hat mir eindeutig dazu geraten. Es ist zwar an der Grenze, aber ich bin nicht zu groß dafür. Der Radstand fällt relativ groß aus. Ich muss halt den Sattel etwas weiter nach hinten stellen und habe vorne den Vector Downhill von Syntace statt den Lowrider montiert. So passt das opti. Sehr handlich, gut im Uphill. Würde auf keinen fall das 20er nehmen. Bin kürzlich das Remedy in 17.5 gefahren. Das war einen Tick zu klein. Das 19,5er war mir mehr zu groß als das 17,5er zu klein. Die Sattelstütze muss allerdings auf Anschlag raus. Also bei der P6 auf 17.



Meint Ihr eigentlich, dass dann eine CB-Joplin -Vario Stütze oder 
die i900 bzw 950 noch lang genug vom Einschub ist ?
Ich spiele näml. mit dem Gedanken mir son Teil zu holen,
bin aber auch bei 17 bei der P6.


----------



## stereotom (26. Januar 2009)

Gute Frage, würde mich auch interessieren. Die i950 hat glaub 120mm Hub. Dann wäre die frage wie lange der Schaft darunter ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wildkater (26. Januar 2009)

blackraider67 schrieb:


> Meint Ihr eigentlich, dass dann eine CB-Joplin -Vario Stütze oder
> die i900 bzw 950 noch lang genug vom Einschub ist ?
> Ich spiele näml. mit dem Gedanken mir son Teil zu holen,
> bin aber auch bei 17 bei der P6.


 Kannst Du bei der KS vergessen. Bin für gestreckte Haxen bei 14 bei der P6 und habe von Sattelstützenrohr-Oberkante bis Sattelgestell gemessen. Da fehlen mir für ausgestreckte Beine noch ca. 10-15 mm bei Mindesteinstecktiefe und max. ausgefahrener i900.
Kannst Du selber nachmessen: die i900 ist glaub ich 39 cm lang, 10 Mindesteinstecktiefe...bleiben 29 cm bis Sattelgestell... bei i950 glaub ich wär 1 cm mehr drin!?!.
Die Joplin hat Seitenspiel und angeblich Qualitätsmängel und würde ich mir deshalb nicht kaufen.
Alternative: Syntace - müsste bald auf dem Markt sein oder Specialized (beides sauteuer)


----------



## wildkater (26. Januar 2009)

stereotom schrieb:


> Gute Frage, würde mich auch interessieren. Die i950 hat glaub 120mm Hub. Dann wäre die frage wie lange der Schaft darunter ist.


i950 muss auch mind. 10 cm ins Sattelstützenrohr. Bleiben noch 30 cm rausguckend.


----------



## bigfishwalli (27. Januar 2009)

moin moin zusammen,
habt ihr gerade die größe der sattelstütze vom 2008er rahmen parat??? wars 31,6???? hab auf die schnelle nix gefunden und die daten auf der cube homepage packen meine augen heut morgen noch nicht!


----------



## turbomensch (27. Januar 2009)

@frogbite: wenn du nen leichten AM Reifen suchst und nichts zu hartes damit anstellen willst, dann schau dir mal den Conti Mountain King 2.4 SuperSonic an... Pannensicherheit leidet aber auch hier durch das geringe Gewicht.. den Kompromiss muss man eingehen.. aber ich kenn wen, der hat den Reifen nen AlpenX + restliche Saison gefahren ohne eine Panne und war sehr zufrieden


----------



## fatz (27. Januar 2009)

bigfishwalli schrieb:


> habt ihr gerade die größe der sattelstütze vom 2008er rahmen parat??? wars 31,6????:c


nope! war  34,9. ausser da haette sich zum 06er und 07er was geandert........


----------



## Sven_Kiel (27. Januar 2009)

wildkater schrieb:


> ...
> Die Joplin hat Seitenspiel und angeblich Qualitätsmängel und würde ich mir deshalb nicht kaufen..



Tztzz...nette Gerüchteküche...
Ich hab' die Joplin. Das Seitenspiel ist minimal und stört überhaupt nicht. Was Qualität angeht, ist die Joplin eher besser als eine Kindshock.
Kollege fährt die...
Auffällig: die Funktion/lifting einer Joplin ist viel feiner, die KindShock ist recht rauh und will in Gang gebracht werden. Zudem senkt sich das Ding von selbst langsam im Sitzen was ich für ein absolutes K.O.Kriterium halte.
Die Joplin ist eigentlich nur in einer Beziehung nervig. Sie will gepflegt werden wie eine Federgabel und mit etwas Brunox funktioniert sie seit daher seit einem Jahr ohne Probleme..wie gesagt, das horizontale Spiel ist kein Problem und wurde auch nicht mehr im Laufe der Zeit. Die Klemmung des Sattels war mit passendem Drehmoment kein Thema.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## blackraider67 (27. Januar 2009)

fatz schrieb:


> nope! war  34,9. ausser da haette sich zum 06er und 07er was geandert........


Jep !!
34,9 ist immer noch richtig,
dh. man bräuchte ausserdem noch reduzierhülsen bei 
der Kindshock/Joplin.

Ich glaube ich warte noch ab, was der Markt dieses Jahr noch so hergibt.


----------



## wildkater (27. Januar 2009)

Sven_Kiel schrieb:


> Tztzz...nette Gerüchteküche...
> Ich hab' die Joplin. Das Seitenspiel ist minimal und stört überhaupt nicht. Was Qualität angeht, ist die Joplin eher besser als eine Kindshock.
> Kollege fährt die...
> Auffällig: die Funktion/lifting einer Joplin ist viel feiner, die KindShock ist recht rauh und will in Gang gebracht werden. Zudem senkt sich das Ding von selbst langsam im Sitzen was ich für ein absolutes K.O.Kriterium halte.
> Die Joplin ist eigentlich nur in einer Beziehung nervig. Sie will gepflegt werden wie eine Federgabel und mit etwas Brunox funktioniert sie seit daher seit einem Jahr ohne Probleme..wie gesagt, das horizontale Spiel ist kein Problem und wurde auch nicht mehr im Laufe der Zeit. Die Klemmung des Sattels war mit passendem Drehmoment kein Thema.


 Wie lang ist die Joplin eigentlich bzw. welche Mindesteinstecktiefe hat sie?
Ich gebe übrigens zu, dass ich die Joplin nie selbst probiert habe...aber man hört/liest halt soviel eher durchschnittliches - und dass das Seitenspiel nicht stört konnte ich mir nicht vorstellen, aber kann ja sein


----------



## Sven_Kiel (27. Januar 2009)

wildkater schrieb:


> Wie lang ist die Joplin eigentlich bzw. welche Mindesteinstecktiefe hat sie?
> Ich gebe übrigens zu, dass ich die Joplin nie selbst probiert habe...aber man hört/liest halt soviel eher durchschnittliches - und dass das Seitenspiel nicht stört konnte ich mir nicht vorstellen, aber kann ja sein



385mm...Mindesteinstecktiefe 100mm:
http://www.crankbrothers.com/support/product_documentation/instructions_seatpost.pdf

Das Seitenspiel stört wiiiirklich nicht, da es nicht spürbar ist zumal Du ja permanent aus dem Sattel gehst. Auch wenn man auf dem Sattel sitzt sucht sich der Ar$ch ja immer die passende Richtung..glaub mir


----------



## Dommes84 (27. Januar 2009)

Habe auch viel über Mängel bei der Joplin gelesen. Mit dem 09er Modell sollen diese Probleme laut CB alle behoben werden und jeder wird mit ihr glückllich.


----------



## Sven_Kiel (27. Januar 2009)

Dommes84 schrieb:


> Habe auch viel Ã¼ber MÃ¤ngel bei der Joplin gelesen. Mit dem 09er Modell sollen diese Probleme laut CB alle behoben werden und jeder wird mit ihr glÃ¼ckllich.


..nicht immer alles glauben was man in den Zeitschriften liest ...da wird auch von Heiz-Einlegesohlen fÃ¼r 200â¬ geschwÃ¤rmt...

Vergessen sollte man bei allem nicht: die Kindshock ist eine Neuentwicklung...die vormalig Speedball, jetzt Joplin ist ein ausgereiftes Produkt!!!

Mit dem Modell 09 gehen nun 100mm und es wird angeblich das seitliche Spiel reduziert und die Klemmung am Sattel verÃ¤ndert. Das Spiel ist Ã¼brigens damit zu begrÃ¼nden, daÃ da eine ca. 1cm breite FÃ¼hrungsrille ist und eine ca. 6-7mm breite Schiene die darin lÃ¤uft. Also kein Wunderwerk oder ein eingebauter Fehler sondern konstruktionsbedingt.

Dieses Verhalten hat die Kindshock nicht und zudem taucht sie noch tiefer ein. Ein groÃer Vorteil...aber eben dieser Mechanismus ist nicht so "flutschig" wie bei der Joplin. Was zudem auffÃ¤llig ist, daÃ die Tauchrohre bei der Kindshock eher mal dazu neigen, einen Grat zu kriegen und daher nicht immer in die exakt gewÃ¤hlte Stellung gehen. Dazu kann man auch einiges nachlesen...
http://nyx.at/bikeboard/Board/showthread.php?t=86551&highlight=joplin&page=1

Man muss also abwÃ¤gen, was man will. Eventuell ist die neue Specialized besser als Beide oder die neue Syntace die Sorglose...pflegen muss man die alle...


----------



## wildkater (28. Januar 2009)

Dommes84 schrieb:


> Habe auch viel über Mängel bei der Joplin gelesen. Mit dem 09er Modell sollen diese Probleme laut CB alle behoben werden und jeder wird mit ihr glückllich.


Ich kann leider nicht damit glücklich werden - 385mm Länge bei 100mm Mindesteinstecktiefe ist für mich zu kurz


----------



## blackraider67 (28. Januar 2009)

Also ich hatte die Joplin mal kurz (war an einem bike, dass ich nur 2 Wochen hatte)
und mich hatte das seitliche Spiel schon gestört, aber rein fahrtechnisch bedingt, 
schränkt das nicht ein, finde ich.
Aber eine Stütze, die, wie die Kindshock das ab und zu hat(hat sie nun oder nicht ?)
beim wieder rausfahren gezogen werden muss wäre fahrtechnisch schon störend, da 
kann man ja gleich ne normale fahren(fast) anyway, wenns Einbau mass für mich nicht 
ausreicht, dann ist das Thema eh gegessen.
Anscheinend wäre wohl ne Mischung aus allen Stützen(nat. nur die Vorteile)
die Richtige / kein seitliches Spiel, keine schwergänge mechanik, gute Verarbeitung
Bedienungsfreundlich, und dann am besten noch leicht und zu einem vernünftigen Preis !!
Träum weiter blackraider


----------



## snooze (28. Januar 2009)

Kennt jemand ne Bezugsquelle (außer Cube oder den Cube Händler) für die Leitungsklemmen die im Rahmendreieck am Unterrohr die hintere Bremsleitung und den Schaltzug halten und führen?
Mir ist heute dummerweise eine zerbrochen.

Danke


----------



## Free-Time-Biker (28. Januar 2009)

snooze schrieb:


> Kennt jemand ne Bezugsquelle (außer Cube oder den Cube Händler) für die Leitungsklemmen die im Rahmendreieck am Unterrohr die hintere Bremsleitung und den Schaltzug halten und führen?
> Mir ist heute dummerweise eine zerbrochen.
> 
> Danke



hi

meist du sowas in der richtung?


----------



## stereotom (28. Januar 2009)

Ich denk mal du meinst sowas:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## snooze (29. Januar 2009)

stereotom schrieb:


> Ich denk mal du meinst sowas:




genau!
nur meine sind aus schnödem Plastik und daher auch zerbrochen.
Wo gibts denn so schöne Aluteile?


----------



## stereotom (30. Januar 2009)

Warum fragst du keinen Cube-Händler?


----------



## daschwob (30. Januar 2009)

snooze schrieb:


> genau!
> nur meine sind aus schnödem Plastik und daher auch zerbrochen.
> Wo gibts denn so schöne Aluteile?



der auf dem Photo ist doch auch aus Kunststoff. 
Führungen aus Alu musste Dir wohl selber biegen.


----------



## stereotom (30. Januar 2009)

Ne ne, das ist schon Alu. Ich bin auch interessiert, obs die Dinger beim Händler gibt, da ich meine eloxieren möchte und falls ich was verpfusche bräuchte ich Ersatz.


----------



## OnePunchMickey (31. Januar 2009)

hallo zusammen!!!
gibt's schon neuigkeiten zwecks liefertermin des 09 modells?
seht kw 8 noch?

gruß mickey


----------



## Metty (2. Februar 2009)

OnePunchMickey schrieb:


> hallo zusammen!!!
> gibt's schon neuigkeiten zwecks liefertermin des 09 modells?
> seht kw 8 noch?
> 
> gruß mickey



War grad mal wieder meinen Dealer nerven. Nach 'nem kurzen Telefonat mit Cube wurde die "langsame" Auslieferung ab KW8 bestätigt. Kann also auch gut noch etwas später werden. Schade auch, dass ich in KW9 in Skiurlaub bin. Schlechtes Timing...


----------



## hoerman2201 (3. Februar 2009)

den hatte ich auch noch vergessen !!!


----------



## daschwob (4. Februar 2009)

hoerman2201 schrieb:


> den hatte ich auch noch vergessen !!!



hä? Wen denn? Den Punkt oder den Thread oder wen??

btw. ich sehe, Du hast geschmack, denn ich hab neben
nem Cube auch n VP-Free im Keller stehen


----------



## wldpfrmpfd (7. Februar 2009)

Moin,

Bin seit Ende November 08 im stolzer Besitzer eines Stereo The One '08; seitdem ca. 400km gefahren, genug also um eine erste qualifizierte Zwischenbilanz zu ziehen.
Das läut darauf hinaus, dass ich noch eimal  3 alte Themen aus diesem Forum neu aufwärme:
1) Verarbeitungsqualität bei Cube im Allgemeinen
2) Trinkflaschenhalter
2) Dämpferschutzblech
3) Kind Shock Sattelstütze


zu 1)
Nachdem ich an meinen Bikes alle Wartungsarbeiten selbst durchführe habe ich das neue Bike aus dem Karton heraus erst einmal zerlegt. Dabei hat sich leider gezeigt, daß alle Lager des Hinterbaus vollkommen ohne Fett in die Sitzte eingepresst waren. Bei einem Rennrad mag das noch durchgehen, aber bei all der Feuchtigkeit, die ein Mountainbike abbekommt hätte man die Lager in 1 Jahr wahrscheinlich aus den Buchsen bohren können, weil sie vollständig im Alu festkorrodiert gewesen wären.
Die beiden Hauptlager am Sattelrohr waren obendrein noch schief zueinander eingepresst, so dass sich die Welle nur mit deutlichen Reibgeräuschen bewegt hat. Alles konnte nur unter Anwendung sanfter Gewalt zerlegt werden.
Solch eine "sorgfältige" Montage würde ich bei einem Baumarkt-Bike erwarten aber nicht in der 2500  Preisklasse. Der Händler ist außen vor, da er das Bike ja so vormontiert von Cube erhält.
Auf eine Bitte um Stellungnahme beim technischen Support von Cube kam nie Antwort; anscheinend hat man's da nicht nötig.

Wie sind in dieser Richtung Eure Erfahrungen??

zu 2)
Die Position des Trinkflaschenhalters ist wohl irgendwie auf dem Dienstweg zusammengeschustert worden????
Für alle käuflich erwerbbaren Flaschenhalter sind die Befestigungsbohrungen zu weit richtung Sattelrohr; die Flasche lässt sich nicht ganz einschieben. Abhilfe: Man nehme einen billigen Kunststoff-Flaschenhalter und greife zu Säge und Dremel-Schleifer, siehe Anhang.
Ist unauffällig und funktioniert einwandfrei; die Flasche sitzt bombenfest.

zu 3)
Anstelle des mitgelieferten Shitwings (na ja, immerhin hat man daran gedacht) habe ich einen unauffälligen Schutz aus 3mm Silikonfolie geschnitten, siehe Anhang.
Hat sich bei allen Schlammtouren in der letzten Zeit bewährt; der Dämpferkolben bleibt sauber; wenn man das Ganze etwas breiter schneidet ist auch der Schaltkäfig und das Parallelogramm der Schaltung vor Verschlammung geschützt.

zu 4)
Habe auch eine Kind Shock i900-r montiert.
Funktion kann voll überzeugen, Seitlich vollkommen spielfrei im Gegensatz zu den wesentlich teureren Wettbewerbsprodukten. Wichtig ist allerdings, dass der Bowdwenzug sauber verlegt und leichtgängig ist. Das Ventil in der Gasfeder spricht schon auf den geringsten Druck am Auslösehebel an; für sichere Funktion muss es im Ruhezustand _vollkommen_ entlastet sein. Daher auch das genörgle an der Stütze in diesem und anderen Foren.
Montageempfehlungen:
1) O-Ring aus dem Lenkerhebel entfernen
2) Zug mit Shimano XTR Gummi-Endkappen abdichten und sauber halten
3) Zug in möglichst großen Radien verlegen
4) Zugmontage am Sattelkopf genau nach beiliegender Anleitung vornehmen, die Chinesen haben sich sogar was dabei gedacht: Die obere Endkappe wird mit einer M2er Madenschraube in der Bohrung  festgeklemmt (die ersten Stützen hatten diese Madenschraube meines Wissens nicht, kann aber jeder Dorfschmied für wenig  nachrüsten)
5) Kolbenstange mit einem Neoprenschlauch schützen (siehe Anhang).
Ja ich weiß, es gibt dazu auch andere Meinungen, aber ein passender, dicht vernähter Schlauch lässt überhaupt keinen Staub an die Kolbenstange _heran_, also auch kein Schmirgeleffekt; außerdem trocknet das Ganze wesentlich besser ab als das ewige Feuchtbiotop unter einem aufgeschnittenen Fahrradschlauch.



Zu guter Letzt:
Abesehen von der dürftigen Verarbeitung, die wohl eher an einem besonders bocklosen Schrauber liegt, bin ich mit meinem Würfel zufrieden. Gute Parts, gutes Fahrwerk, guter Preis, coole Optik (gut, über Geschmack kann man streiten).



 Wer in diesem Text Rechtschreibfehler findet, darf sie behalten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Freaky-D (7. Februar 2009)

Ähm ja, also was du da für ein Problem mit dem Flaschenhalten hast ist mit unverständlich! Hab von Anfang an nen flaschenhalter drin und keine Probleme damit!


----------



## wildkater (7. Februar 2009)

RESPEKT!
Guter Beitrag!

Willkommen im StereoForum


----------



## busch69 (7. Februar 2009)

Ich habe mir meine Lager noch gar nicht so genau angeschaut, wie die gefettet sind. Es hat sich anfangs einmal eine Schraube gelöst die ich einfach wieder festgezogen habe, auch ohne Schraubensicherung hält das jetzt schon an die 50T Höhenmeter. Daher keine Klagen zur Verarbeitungsqualität von mir.

Dein Dämpferschutz scheint ja funktionell einwandfrei zu sein, optisch behagt mir das schwarze Originalteil jedoch deutlich mehr. Hab auch nie Probleme damit gehabt, nie was hängengeblieben auch wenns dicht am Reifen ist.

Die Flaschenhalterproblematik kann ich auch nicht nachvollziehen.


----------



## Fury (8. Februar 2009)

wldpfrmpfd schrieb:


> Die Position des Trinkflaschenhalters ist wohl irgendwie auf dem Dienstweg zusammengeschustert worden????
> Für alle käuflich erwerbbaren Flaschenhalter sind die Befestigungsbohrungen zu weit richtung Sattelrohr; die Flasche lässt sich nicht ganz einschieben. Abhilfe: Man nehme einen billigen Kunststoff-Flaschenhalter und greife zu Säge und Dremel-Schleifer, siehe Anhang.
> Ist unauffällig und funktioniert einwandfrei; die Flasche sitzt bombenfest.



zwei dinge dazu:

a - es gibt flaschenhalter, deren befestigungslöcher ausreichend weit unten sitzen und somit die flasche weiter weg vom sitzrohr bringen.

b - offensichtlich sind die befestigungslöcher näher am sitzrohr je kleiner der rahmen ist. ich bin von 18" auf 16" umgestiegen - am 18"er hat die flasche einwandfrei gepasst, am 16"er lässt sie sich nicht mehr ganz einschieben. insofern ist es erklärlich dass die wenigsten mit der flasche probleme haben, da meist 18"+ größen gefahren werden.


----------



## blackraider67 (8. Februar 2009)

wldpfrmpfd schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> Bin seit Ende November 08 im stolzer Besitzer eines Stereo The One '08; seitdem ca. 400km gefahren, genug also um eine erste qualifizierte Zwischenbilanz zu ziehen.
> Das läut darauf hinaus, dass ich noch eimal  3 alte Themen aus diesem Forum neu aufwärme:
> ...



Zuerst einmal danke für den ausführlichen beitrag.!
Ich habe auch ein 08er the one und Vorgestern das erste mal 
damit gefahren.
Das mit den schief eingepressten Buchsen hört sich ja erschreckend 
an, mir ist sowas in der Richtung nicht aufgefallen,
alle Buchsen und Gelenke laufen geräuschfrei und sauber,
sollte ich sie nochmal genauer betrachten ??
Kann mir das auch irgenwie schlecht vorstellen,
hört sich mehr so an, als wäre der Rahmen leicht verzogen,
vielleicht vom Transport,
und gehört entsprechend Fett an diese Lager ?
(gibt ja auch welche die ohne Fett laufen)
Ich weiss nicht, das entzieht sich meiner Kenntnis.
Wer baut schon sein neues Rad auseinander, bevor er damit gefahren ist?
Normalerweise ja erst, wenn irgendwas quietscht, reibt oder Ä.
Falls in der Cube Schmiede so derartig geschlampt wurde, wäre das 
schon reichlich krass !
das mit dem Flaschenhalter, liegt halt wohl wie gesagt, 
am Flachenhalter selbst..Bei mir passt er (18 Zoll)
Hast Du bei der Kindshock ne Reduzierhülse verwendet,
und falls ja, woher hast Du sie ?
Das mit dem Dämpferschutz hat, finde ich Vor- und Nachteile,
Über diesem Schutz spritzt der Dreck ja trotzdem auf den Einstellhebel
vom Dämpfer, gut wenns einem nicht stört...
Würde mich mal interessieren obs noch Neuigkeiten gibt 
zum Thema mit den Buchsen..


----------



## wldpfrmpfd (8. Februar 2009)

@ wildkater:
Danke.

@ fury9:
Deine Theorie mit den verschiedenen Flaschenhaltern kann stimmen; allerdings hatte bei mir keiner der in der Bastelkiste vorhandenen richtig gepasst. Rahmengröße ist 18"

@blackrider67:
Bin Maschbau-Ing, das entschuldigt einiges.

Die Lager selbst sind natürlich die üblichen 2ZR, daß heiße beidseitig gedichtet und somit wartungsfrei.
Rahmenverzug kann`s nicht sein, da ja beide Lager in die kurze, quer auf dem Sattelrohr sitzende Alubuchse eingepresst werden. Nein, die wurden ganz einfach schief  und mit Gewalt eingepresst. Die Jungs benutzen dafür natürlich das entsprechende Werkzeug.
Fett zwischen Lager und Buchse deswegen, weil entgegen der allgemeinen Meinung Aluminium durchaus korrodiert, nur ist die Oxyd ("Rost") schicht im Gegensatz zu der bei Eisenwerkstoffen sehr viel dichter, die Korrosoion erstickt sich also selbst. Ich seht daß, wenn blank poliertes und unbehandeltes Alu nicht blank bleibt, sondern mit der Zeit matt wird.
Mit Feuchtigkeit und ggf. Salz blüht aber auch Alu so richtig auf; Dann kannst Du die Lager rausmeißeln.

Die Reduzierhülse ist Eigenbau.

So, gehe jetzt zum Biken.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Freaky-D (8. Februar 2009)

Komme grade vom Biken. Einfach nur herrlich diese kalte Luft! 
Jetzt mal ne Frage an die Leute die auch erhebliche Probleme mit ihrem Hinterbau (knarzen etc.) haben hatten. Habt ihr den Rahmen mal eingeschickt um das direkt von cube checken zu lassen und wenn ja wie lang hats gedauert bis der wieder zurück war. Spiele momentan nämlich mit dem Gedanken diesen Weg zu gehen, weil iwo kanns nicht sein das der hinterbau nach 4 ausfahrten schonmal Mucken macht!


----------



## wurzelhoppser (8. Februar 2009)

Bei mir fings nach ca 8 Monaten an mit dem Knacken.Mein Händler hats auch nach Cube geschickt ca 8-10 Tage,knacken war weg.Und hatte noch großes Glück, bei Rücktransport war eine Beule im Rahmen und einige Abschürfungen,Cube hat dann anstandslos einen neuen kompletten Rahmen geschickt,und dies innerhalb von einer Woche.Gruss


----------



## Fury (8. Februar 2009)

wldpfrmpfd schrieb:


> @ fury9:
> Deine Theorie mit den verschiedenen Flaschenhaltern kann stimmen; allerdings hatte bei mir keiner der in der Bastelkiste vorhandenen richtig gepasst. Rahmengröße ist 18"
> 
> 
> Die Reduzierhülse ist Eigenbau.



Flaschenhalter von Specialized (ältere MTB Modelle) haben die Befestigung sehr weit unten, das passt optimal. Ein bearbeiteter Taxc Tao passt auch gut (bearbeitet wegen der vorbeilaufenden Züge!)

Reduzierhülsen gibts von USE (z.B. bei gocycle.de)


----------



## pitr_dubovich (9. Februar 2009)

In meinem 07er Rahmen (20") passt der Tao auch unbearbeitet, habe lediglich eine Zugführung "umgehängt".

Regards,
Pitr


----------



## engel-freak (9. Februar 2009)

An meinem 07' Stereo ging das Knacken ebenfalls nach wenigen Wochen los. Mein Händler hat dann den Hinterbau zerlegt und gefettet, seither ist Ruhe  Toi, toi, toi  Außerdem meinte mein Händler noch, dass die ungefetteten Lager ne Cubekrankheit wären und er das schon mehrere Male erlebt hat. Nachdem das schon lange bekannt scheint, jedoch immernoch passiert, ist das m.M nach ein Armutszeugnis für Cube.

Gruß vom engel-freak


----------



## Kotoko (10. Februar 2009)

Hallo allerseits,

ich bin seid gestern auch stolzer Besitzer eines Cube Stereo Rahmens. Die Vorfreude war aber leider recht schnell dahin, als ich feststellen musste das mein FSA Orbit Z Steuersatz nicht in das Stereo passt. Jetzt bräuchte ich Ersatz. Die Gabel hat ein 1 1/8 Zoll Steuerrohr und als Vorbau kommt ein Syntace VRO zum Einsatz der eine Klemmung für 1.5" und 1 1/8" (über Reduzierklemmung) hat. Jetzt ist die Frage welchen Steuersatz ich mir kaufen sollte. Preislich hab ich mir bis max 60 Euro gesetzt, wichtiger ist aber das er passt - und wenn er günstiger ist hab ich damit auch kein Problem 

Danke schonmal im Vorraus

Gruß Kotoko


----------



## blackraider67 (10. Februar 2009)

engel-freak schrieb:


> An meinem 07' Stereo ging das Knacken ebenfalls nach wenigen Wochen los. Mein Händler hat dann den Hinterbau zerlegt und gefettet, seither ist Ruhe  Toi, toi, toi  Außerdem meinte mein Händler noch, dass die ungefetteten Lager ne Cubekrankheit wären und er das schon mehrere Male erlebt hat. Nachdem das schon lange bekannt scheint, jedoch immernoch passiert, ist das m.M nach ein Armutszeugnis für Cube.
> 
> Gruß vom engel-freak


Ich denke, falls von Anfang an kein Fett drin wäre,
würde der Rahmen sofort Geräusche machen.
Daraus ist zu schliessen, dass das Fett mit der Zeit aus den Lagern 
herausläuft oder trocken wird.
Ich könnte mir vorstellen, dass die meisten das Problem haben,
die bei jedem Sch...Wetter fahren.
Aber ansonsten kann ich das nicht so richtig nachvollziehen,
an meinen anderen bikes(Ghost,Canyon+noch ein Cube)
habe solch ein Problem nie gehabt,
aber mal schauen, vielleicht macht mein Stereo auch irgendwann 
Geräusche
Dann weiss ich ja jetzt, wo es herkommt


----------



## blackraider67 (10. Februar 2009)

Aber ich hätte noch eine Frage an alle, die die "The one" Bremse am Stereo haben:
Findet Ihr auch, dass der Leerweg bis zum Druckpunkt relativ lang ist ??
(Habe schon über die Einstellmöglichkeiten den Leerweg möglichst kurz eingestellt)
Oder bremst sich das noch ein ?
Bei Magura, Shimano oder Avid habe ich kürzere Hebel-leerwege.


----------



## Andi 3001 (10. Februar 2009)

Ich hab zwar K24, aber ich schätze bei der The one ist das gleich. Was genau hast du eingestellt?
Man kann ja a.) den kleinen hebel (bei the one vll. was anderes?!), der zum Druckpunktverstellen ist verstellen, und b.) an der kleinen Imbusschraube drehen die bestimmt wie weit der Hebel vom Lenker weg ist! Denn je näher am Lenker, desto längerer Leerweg!


----------



## daschwob (10. Februar 2009)

blackraider67 schrieb:


> Aber ich hätte noch eine Frage an alle, die die "The one" Bremse am Stereo haben:
> Findet Ihr auch, dass der Leerweg bis zum Druckpunkt relativ lang ist ??
> (Habe schon über die Einstellmöglichkeiten den Leerweg möglichst kurz eingestellt)
> Oder bremst sich das noch ein ?
> Bei Magura, Shimano oder Avid habe ich kürzere Hebel-leerwege.



Ich hab´die One am Stereo und finde den Leerweg nicht zu lange (subjektiv). Ich hab´auch noch ne M4 und ne M6ti an meinen anderen Rädern und im Vergleich zu diesen passt der auch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MasifCentralier (10. Februar 2009)

blackraider67 schrieb:


> Ich denke, falls von Anfang an kein Fett drin wäre,
> würde der Rahmen sofort Geräusche machen.
> Daraus ist zu schliessen, dass das Fett mit der Zeit aus den Lagern
> herausläuft oder trocken wird.
> ...



Die Lager sind gedichtet, da läuft nichts raus. Hier geht es um das fetten von außen, beim einsetzen d. Lager.


----------



## stereotom (10. Februar 2009)

Ich hab die K24 und hab kürzlich die Bremsbeläge gewechselt. Bei mir war der Leerweg auch relativ lang obwohl die Druckpunktverstellung auf Anschlag gestellt war. Mein Händler hat gemeint, wenn ich die Bremsbeläge wechsle, dann ist da erst mal Bremsflüssigkeit ablassen angesagt, da die Flüssigkeit Wasser zieht, sagte er.

Nachdem ich die alten Beläge entnommen habe, hab ich die Zylinder zurück gedrückt und die neuen eingesetzt. Jedoch bekam ich die Bremsscheiben nicht richtig zwischen die Beläge. Als ich dann den Druckpunkt ganz zurück stellte ging es, aber die Scheiben liefen nicht freigängig und ein Leerweg war so gut wie nicht da.

Nun habe ich die Leitungsschraube am Hebel geöffnet, leicht gedrückt und etwas Flüssigkeit abgelassen. Irgendwann war der Druckpunkt optimal und die Scheibe lief dann auch mit Spiel. Nun merkt man auch einen Unterschied, wenn man den Druckpunkt verstellt. Das war nämlich vorher nicht der Fall.

Aus der Erfahrung heraus denke ich mal, dass die richtige Menge Bremsflüssigkeit in der Bremse sein muss, um einen guten Druckpunkt zu bekommen.


----------



## blackraider67 (11. Februar 2009)

stereotom schrieb:


> Ich hab die K24 und hab kürzlich die Bremsbeläge gewechselt. Bei mir war der Leerweg auch relativ lang obwohl die Druckpunktverstellung auf Anschlag gestellt war. Mein Händler hat gemeint, wenn ich die Bremsbeläge wechsle, dann ist da erst mal Bremsflüssigkeit ablassen angesagt, da die Flüssigkeit Wasser zieht, sagte er.
> 
> Nachdem ich die alten Beläge entnommen habe, hab ich die Zylinder zurück gedrückt und die neuen eingesetzt. Jedoch bekam ich die Bremsscheiben nicht richtig zwischen die Beläge. Als ich dann den Druckpunkt ganz zurück stellte ging es, aber die Scheiben liefen nicht freigängig und ein Leerweg war so gut wie nicht da.
> 
> ...


Also von Magura kenne ich das so, dass das System komplett 
mit Flüssigkeit voll sein muss, ist auch nur die winzigste Luftblase 
im system(egal wo) hat man einen schwammigen bis gar keinen 
Druckpunkt.(habe 1 Jahr an dieser Bremse rumgedocktert, bis ich 
einen vernünftigen druckpunkt hatte).
Also ists bei der Formula anders ?
Meine Formula ist übr. neu
Also, wenn ich den Hebel 4-6 mal ziehe, dann wird der Leerweg kleiner,
als wenn sich die Beläge erstmal an die Scheibe ransetzen müssen.
Vielleicht hat es damit zu tun, dass die beläge sich automatisch zurück stellen, damit sie nicht so an der Scheibe schleifen ?
Ich weiss es nicht.


----------



## daschwob (11. Februar 2009)

blackraider67 schrieb:


> Also von Magura kenne ich das so, dass das System komplett
> mit Flüssigkeit voll sein muss, ist auch nur die winzigste Luftblase
> im system(egal wo) hat man einen schwammigen bis gar keinen
> Druckpunkt.(habe 1 Jahr an dieser Bremse rumgedocktert, bis ich
> ...



oh ok, das hab ich an meiner HR Bremse auch. Ist aber erst seit kurzem.
Ich hab das darauf zurück geführt, dass die Beläge schon ziemlich runtergebremst sind und, eben wie Du selbst sagst, sich erst an die Scheibe anlegen müssen. Nervt, aber ich hoffe, dass das mit neuen Belägen wieder weg ist, bzw. hab ich mir noch keine Gedanken dazu gemacht, wie ich das wieder wegbekomme.


----------



## Andi 3001 (11. Februar 2009)

blackraider67 schrieb:


> Also von Magura kenne ich das so, dass das System komplett
> mit Flüssigkeit voll sein muss, ist auch nur die winzigste Luftblase
> im system(egal wo) hat man einen schwammigen bis gar keinen
> Druckpunkt.(habe 1 Jahr an dieser Bremse rumgedocktert, bis ich
> ...



Wenn du ein paar mal ziehen musst, dann is Luft drinne!! Die Luftblase wird dann nur "weiter" befördert....Zumindest kenn ichs so....


----------



## blackraider67 (12. Februar 2009)

Andi 3001 schrieb:


> Wenn du ein paar mal ziehen musst, dann is Luft drinne!! Die Luftblase wird dann nur "weiter" befördert....Zumindest kenn ichs so....



Also doch...???!!!

Echt nervig, hatte mich da schon über Magura geärgert,
da war es auch seit Auslieferung,
zuerst denkt man sich nichts dabei, wenn man vorher 
keine Disc hatte, aber jetzt habe ich mittlerweile 1 Avid Juicy7,
1 Shimano XT, eine Magura LouiseFR, und nun die The One eben.
Nachdem ich die Louise jetzt endlich mal vernünftig entlüftet
bekommen hatte, bin ich auch sehr zufrieden mit Ihr(
Ausser dass sie gerne mal schleift
Sorry, ich hoffe, ich bin jetzt mittlerweile nicht zu sehr Offtopic,
da hier ja übers stereo geschrieben werden soll,
und nicht über Bremsen...


----------



## Andi 3001 (12. Februar 2009)

Passt schon. mitlerweile is das hier ja sowieso ein Technik Fred zum Stereo. Wir haben ja sogar nen eigneen für die Bilder Und da das Stereo nunmal auch Bremsen hat, gehört das genauso dazu wie z.b. der Rahmen.....


----------



## blackraider67 (12. Februar 2009)

Hab heute nochmal geschaut,
also vorne ist der Leerweg ungefähr 2cm, kein mehrmaliges pumpen notwendig,
der Druckpunkt verändert sich nicht,
hinten hat er ungefähr den doppelten leerweg,nach 2-3mal ziehen, wird er geringfügig
kürzer,ich bin erst 2 mal mit dem bike gefahren, vielleicht setzen sich die Beläge 
noch?
Wie sind eure Erfahrungen ?


----------



## stereotom (18. Februar 2009)

Was ist denn los mit den Stereofahrern? Damit der Fred hier nicht einpennt, habe ich ein schönes Bild gemacht:





Und noch eins:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Andi 3001 (18. Februar 2009)

soviel schnee haben wir nicht mehr 
Ich komm aber dank schule und grippe eh nicht zum fahren! hab gestwern nen Schlauch in die Muddys gelegt.


----------



## Freaky-D (18. Februar 2009)

Sexy! Die roten Akzente sind geilo! Wobei es für mich noch nen paar mehr sein könnten!^^


----------



## stereotom (18. Februar 2009)

Ich bin noch am überlegen, was ich noch machen könnte. Es bleiben irgendwie nur noch die Adapter der Bremszangen und vom Steuersatz die kegelförmige Kappe. Im Frühling möchte ich mir Laufräder mit roten Hope Pro 2 und schwarzen Felgen aufbauen. Bin mir aber nicht schlüssig, ob ich weiße oder rote Speichen nehmen soll. Tendiere eher zu den weißen, da die einen tollen Kontrast bieten.

Hier nich ein Bild. Die Aheadkappe ist auch rot, sieht man aber nicht so...







@Andi: Sind jetzt nicht Semesterferien? Gute Besserung...


----------



## Andi 3001 (18. Februar 2009)

Leider bin ich noch auf dem Gymi Die Ferien fangen nähste Woche an. Da arbeit ich auch die zweite hälfte. Und zwar in nem Radladen.
Aber bitte tu das dBitte mahc sie doch schwarz! Die rote hope2 wiederum wird klasse!!!


----------



## Freaky-D (18. Februar 2009)

Hmmm ,glaub die Kappe würd ich schwarz lassen und die Speichen weiß oder schwarz, sonst wirkt es schon wieder überflutet...
Die Sattelecken, stechen natürlich ganz schön im Auge!


----------



## stereotom (18. Februar 2009)

Wieso, Andi? Es sind ja auch weiße Elemente am Rahmen und an Reifen. Und wenn man ein Rad sieht, mit weißen Speichen - das sieht immer Klasse aus. Ich stells mir super vor.

Wegen den Ecken: Vielleicht nehme ich einen Edding...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chri55 (18. Februar 2009)

stereotom schrieb:


> Und wenn man ein Rad sieht, mit weißen Speichen - das sieht immer Klasse aus. Ich stells mir super vor.



find ich schrecklich. so bling-bling.


----------



## stereotom (18. Februar 2009)

Du meinst tuntig, oder?


----------



## Andi 3001 (18. Februar 2009)

also ich hab da andere erfahrungen mit weißen speichen, usw. Ich find die nich so schön wie schwarze, egal an welchem rad! Und mit Edding kannst ja mal versuchen...


----------



## wildkater (18. Februar 2009)

@stereotom: auf jeden Fall geile Pics...
Wie findest Du den Yuutak-Sattel? (schade dass der orange und nicht rot drin hat )
Sind die Griffe von Ebay? ...meine schauen genauso aus.


----------



## stereotom (18. Februar 2009)

Ich finde den Yuutak spitze. Bin sehr zufrieden damit. Hat auch einen tollen Grip.

Griffe habe ich von BMO.


----------



## blackraider67 (19. Februar 2009)

blackraider67 schrieb:


> Hab heute nochmal geschaut,
> also vorne ist der Leerweg ungefähr 2cm, kein mehrmaliges pumpen notwendig,
> der Druckpunkt verändert sich nicht,
> hinten hat er ungefähr den doppelten leerweg,nach 2-3mal ziehen, wird er geringfügig
> ...



Hallo !!!!
Hat keiner n Tip ?
Hinterradbremse immer noch schwammig,
muss ich entlüften ??
@stereotom :
Hübsche bilder !
Was machst Du mit den Crossmax, wenn Du den neuen LR dranschraubst ?


----------



## daschwob (19. Februar 2009)

blackraider67 schrieb:


> Hallo !!!!
> Hat keiner n Tip ?
> Hinterradbremse immer noch schwammig,
> muss ich entlüften ??
> ...



selbst wennde entlüften musst, hier im Forum gibts ne
prima Anleitung, wie man die One entlüftet (SuFu).

Aber wie gesagt, bei mir ist das Gleiche. Jetzt hab ich gesehen,
dass die hinteren BB komplett runter sind. Ich setz mal Neue ein,
denke, dann ist der "leerweg" wieder kürzer.
greetz


----------



## tobone (19. Februar 2009)

Hi
Das Stereo R1 Carbon wiegt in 20 Zoll über 13Kg. Wer fährt hier ein Stereo in der Größe was so um die 11,5-12Kg wiegt und was man trotzdem noch als All-mountain bezeichnen kann? (überhaupt möglich?)

Gruß  tobi


----------



## chri55 (19. Februar 2009)

tobone schrieb:


> Hi
> Das Stereo Carbon wiegt in 20 Zoll über 13Kg. Wer fährt hier ein Stereo in der Größe was so um die 11,5-12Kg wiegt und was man trotzdem noch als All-mountain bezeichnen kann? (überhaupt möglich?)
> 
> Gruß  tobi



möglich ist das definitiv. bloß halt nicht ganz billig, Teile die leicht sind und trotzdem halten kosten viel 

meins wird hofftl. unter 11..  aber bei kleinerem 09er Rahmen.


----------



## daschwob (19. Februar 2009)

your enemy schrieb:


> möglich ist das definitiv. bloß halt nicht ganz billig, Teile die leicht sind und trotzdem halten kosten viel
> 
> meins wird hofftl. unter 11..  aber bei kleinerem 09er Rahmen.



unter 11kg is ne Ansage!
was verbaust Du dann da alles??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chri55 (19. Februar 2009)

daschwob schrieb:


> unter 11kg is ne Ansage!
> was verbaust Du dann da alles??



nein, keine Ansage, mehr eine Hoffnung 
ist auch bei weitem noch nicht alles da. Teile darf ich vorerst nicht verraten.


----------



## tobone (19. Februar 2009)

Könnt ihr da mal ein paar Vorschläge machen? Die Teile die am Stereo R1 Carbon vebaut sind sind ja auch nicht gerade schwer.


----------



## daschwob (19. Februar 2009)

na am LRS einschliesslich Mantel + Schlauch kann man
meistens noch einiges rausholen (gewicht), natürlich
ne Kostenfrage!


----------



## tobone (19. Februar 2009)

Den LRS der von Cube verbaut wird finde ich auf der DT swiss Seite garnicht.
Was wär denn was besonders leichtes für ein All mountain?


----------



## pseudosportler (19. Februar 2009)

Am meißten geht wohl beim LRS, habe mal gelesen das der DT Swiss XPW1600 ca. 1800 gr soll, da geht wen man Geld hat einiges z. B. Tune King MK/Kong X-12 mit ZTR Flow, Sapim CX-Ray und Alu Nippel sollte knapp unter 1600 gr liegen.
Da die Fizik auch keine Leichtgewichte sind, der Gobi XM hat 230gr. gehen da mal locker 100gr. zum SLR TT.
Bei der Gabel ca. 1880gr gehen zu na DT EXC 150 Air auch ca. 180 gr, dann passt die VR Nabe auch wieder .
Kurbeln giebt es auch leichtere als die XTR, habe aber keine lust mehr zum suchen.

Du siehst da geht einigen, aber wo für und zu welchem Preis.
Einzig den LRS würde ich tauschen die Felge wäre mir zu schmal, was nettes mit Hoppe Pro II und na Mavic 719/521 wäre meine Wahl und noch bezahlbar.

MfG pseudosportler


----------



## wildkater (19. Februar 2009)

pseudosportler schrieb:


> Am meißten geht wohl beim LRS, habe mal gelesen das der DT Swiss XPW1600 ca. 1800 gr soll, da geht wen man Geld hat einiges z. B. Tune King MK/Kong X-12 mit ZTR Flow, Sapim CX-Ray und Alu Nippel sollte knapp unter 1600 gr liegen.


 letzterer LRS liegt dann auch knapp unter 1600 EURO... 1 pro gr LRS


----------



## stereotom (19. Februar 2009)

blackraider67 schrieb:


> ...
> @stereotom :
> Hübsche bilder !
> Was machst Du mit den Crossmax, wenn Du den neuen LR dranschraubst ?



Ein allgemeines Dankeschön für die Blumen!

Die Crossmax würde ich dann verkaufen.


----------



## blackraider67 (19. Februar 2009)

daschwob schrieb:


> selbst wennde entlüften musst, hier im Forum gibts ne
> prima Anleitung, wie man die One entlüftet (SuFu).
> 
> Aber wie gesagt, bei mir ist das Gleiche. Jetzt hab ich gesehen,
> ...


Hi !
Ja, wie man die entlüftet, hab ich schon rausgefunden,
ich hab mal nach den Service-Kits geguckt, bei H&S, Rose und ebay,
die bieten die alle ohne Flüssigkeit an, hab auch bei denen nach 
DOT 4 gesucht, Fehlanzeige !
Aber ist das DOT4 nicht das gleiche, was im KFZ-Bereich auch verwendet wird ?
Die Kits kosten da alle um 20 Euro, aber wie gesagt ohne DOT4.
Und das brauch ich wohl ?!


----------



## blackraider67 (19. Februar 2009)

stereotom schrieb:


> Ein allgemeines Dankeschön für die Blumen!
> 
> Die Crossmax würde ich dann verkaufen.


Kostenpunkt ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## blackraider67 (19. Februar 2009)

blackraider67 schrieb:


> Hi !
> Ja, wie man die entlüftet, hab ich schon rausgefunden,
> ich hab mal nach den Service-Kits geguckt, bei H&S, Rose und ebay,
> die bieten die alle ohne Flüssigkeit an, hab auch bei denen nach
> ...


So !
Habs jetzt selbst rausgefunden,
also KFZ-Bremsflüssigkeit !
So nebenbei :
verwendet Avid und Shimano die auch ?


----------



## Andi 3001 (19. Februar 2009)

pseudosportler schrieb:


> Am meißten geht wohl beim LRS, habe mal gelesen das der DT Swiss XPW1600 ca. 1800 gr soll, da geht wen man Geld hat einiges z. B. Tune King MK/Kong X-12 mit ZTR Flow, Sapim CX-Ray und Alu Nippel sollte knapp unter 1600 gr liegen.
> Da die Fizik auch keine Leichtgewichte sind, der Gobi XM hat 230gr. gehen da mal locker 100gr. zum SLR TT.
> Bei der Gabel ca. 1880gr gehen zu na DT EXC 150 Air auch ca. 180 gr, dann passt die VR Nabe auch wieder .
> Kurbeln giebt es auch leichtere als die XTR, habe aber keine lust mehr zum suchen.
> ...



Leichtbau hin oder her. Aber ich persöhnlich bin der meinung, dass diese Art, auf jedes Gramm zu achten, nicht an ein Stereo gehört! Leicht Ok, aber obs jetzt 12, oder 11 wiegt ist doch bei nem Stereo relativ egal! Wem das wichtig is, der soll sich ein Sting holen! Naja, meine Meinung!Wollt keinen angreifen; wollts nur gesagthaben


----------



## chri55 (19. Februar 2009)

Andi 3001 schrieb:


> Leichtbau hin oder her. Aber ich persöhnlich bin der meinung, dass diese Art, auf jedes Gramm zu achten, nicht an ein Stereo gehört! Leicht Ok, aber obs jetzt 12, oder 11 wiegt ist doch bei nem Stereo relativ egal! Wem das wichtig is, der soll sich ein Sting holen! Naja, meine Meinung!Wollt keinen angreifen; wollts nur gesagthaben



aber was, wenn man gerne ein leichtes Rad mit 140mm FW haben will? 
es soll ja ein leichtes All Mountain Rad werden (uneingeschränkt nutzbar, mind. 180mm Scheiben, V+H Steckachsen, Absenkungsmöglichkeit, mind. 2,4" Reifen, ...) und kein leichtes CC/Tourenrad. und meiner Meinung nach macht Leichtbau da schon Sinn, da es ja auch den Berg hoch fahren muss.


----------



## Andi 3001 (19. Februar 2009)

Dann hol dir s Genius! Bin beides schon ausgiebig gefahrn. (also Stereo K24 von 08 und Scott Genius Mc20 von 09) Und ganz ehrlich! Des Stereo ist für Leichtbau usw. nicht so geeignet wie z.b. das Genius! Wenn ich mal vergleich, dass ich beim Genius nur reintret und schon doppelt soweit bin wie bei meinem Stereo 
Aber jetzt nich alle zu Scott rennen!! Nene, bleibt beim Stereo und bauts euch so auf, wie ihrs braucht! Muss schließlich jeder selbst wissen!! Und das lieb ich so an dem Teil! Man kanns "schwer", abfahrtslastig aufbauen oder eben leicht! Das is doch eh das beste 
Also weiter im Text!


----------



## stereotom (19. Februar 2009)

blackraider67 schrieb:


> Kostenpunkt ?



Weiß ich noch gar nicht, hab mir noch keine genaueren Gedanken darüber gemacht. Aber ich würde sagen, was der Satz eben Wert ist.


----------



## pseudosportler (19. Februar 2009)

Bin da auf Andi 3001 Seite, allein vom Rahmengewicht ist es eigentlich Unsinig auf Leichtbauextrem zu gehen, da wäre das Scott doch eigentlich die bessere wahl.
Habe ein 2008 "The One" und habe nur Griffe, waren locker und nicht so mein Ding, Sattel war auch nicht so auf meinen Ar... abgestimmt und den LRS gewechselt, habe da was nettes billig bekommen und der alte war mir zu schmall.
Wollte ja nur mal aufzeigen was zu einem Orginal noch geht, wäre wen überhaubt nur bei einem Rahmenkitt sinvoll.

MfG pseudosortler


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schymmi (19. Februar 2009)

muss auch mal wieder meinen senf dazugeben. 

also wer bei dem stereo auf leichtbau bauen will ist doch irgendwie nicht von dieser welt, oder verstehe ich hier was falsch??

wie wäre es denn einfach so mit zwei kilo körpergewicht abzunehmen? ist gesund, effektiv und das bike bleibt so stabil wie es ist.

p.s.: das ist durchaus ernst gemeint auch wenn jetzt wieder wie wild geschreiben und gelästert wird. macht ruhig, aber denkt mal drüber nach. nix für ungut. 

mfg schymmi​


----------



## Andi 3001 (19. Februar 2009)

wir reden hier schließlich von nem All Mountain plus Rad! Für Leichtbau gibts andere! Alleine vom Rahmen her schon!


----------



## schymmi (19. Februar 2009)

@ andi
ja deswegen wollte ich es ja mal anmerken. komisch das es hier keine anderen themen über den würfel gibt.

na ja. vielleicht wird der thread ja bald mal wieder interessanter bzw es gibt wichtigere themen wie knarzen oder dreckige sattelstützen oder hier ein gramm weg - da ein gramm weg.
mal abwarten.

mfg schymmi​


----------



## Kotoko (20. Februar 2009)

Aye Ihr, 

ich hab jetzt seid knapp 2 Wochen einen Cube Stereo 2008 Rahmen incl. FoX Float RP23 Dämpfer und leider ein Problem. wenn ich mcih draufsetze und der Dämpfer einfedert hört man ein Schleifen das eindeutig aus der Richtung des Dämpfers kommt. Dort sieht aber alles soweit ganz gut aus, also nichts was irgednwie schleift oder solche Geräusche verursachen könnte... das Umlenksystem ist auch gut geschmiert aber ich hab einfach keine Ahnung wo das Schleifen herkommen könnte. Oder kann es sein das sich das ganze System erst einmal einfahren muss und sich das nach einigen Kilometern dann gibt? 

Danke schonmal im Vorraus


----------



## daschwob (20. Februar 2009)

blackraider67 schrieb:


> So !
> Habs jetzt selbst rausgefunden,
> also KFZ-Bremsflüssigkeit !
> So nebenbei :
> verwendet Avid und Shimano die auch ?



...stimmt, ist dieselbe wie im Kfz.

Wobei entweder Dot4 oder Dot5.1 drinne sein kann.
Da musst Du dir dann schon sicher sein, welche von
beiden im System ist. Denn mischen darf man die beiden
Dots nicht!!


@Schimmy
stimmt schon, 2kilo abspecken ist wohl billiger und
gesünder als 2kilo am Rad zu sparen. Aber bezogen auf
die Fahrdynamik und das handling des bikes machen
2kilo am Rad schon nen gewaltigen unterschied, ne?!


----------



## blackraider67 (20. Februar 2009)

daschwob schrieb:


> ...stimmt, ist dieselbe wie im Kfz.
> 
> Wobei entweder Dot4 oder Dot5.1 drinne sein kann.
> Da musst Du dir dann schon sicher sein, welche von
> ...


----------



## chri55 (20. Februar 2009)

Andi 3001 schrieb:


> Dann hol dir s Genius! Bin beides schon ausgiebig gefahrn. (also Stereo K24 von 08 und Scott Genius Mc20 von 09) Und ganz ehrlich! Des Stereo ist für Leichtbau usw. nicht so geeignet wie z.b. das Genius! Wenn ich mal vergleich, dass ich beim Genius nur reintret und schon doppelt soweit bin wie bei meinem Stereo
> Aber jetzt nich alle zu Scott rennen!! Nene, bleibt beim Stereo und bauts euch so auf, wie ihrs braucht! Muss schließlich jeder selbst wissen!! Und das lieb ich so an dem Teil! Man kanns "schwer", abfahrtslastig aufbauen oder eben leicht! Das is doch eh das beste
> Also weiter im Text!



du hast vollkommen recht, das Genius eignet sich deutlich besser für Leichtbau. aber wenn da der Preis von Scott nicht wäre...  2850 für den Carbonrahmen und immer noch stolze 1710 für den Alurahmen sind mir etwas heftig. 

warum sollte ein All Mountain Plus Rad nicht für Leichtbau geeignet sein? schließlich werden auch Enduros, Freerider und DH´ler leicht aufgebaut. 

sicher ist der Stereorahmen nicht grade leicht, aber er bietet sonst eine perfekte Basis für meine Vorstellungen. warum also nicht versuchen, diese perfekte Basis so leicht wie möglich aufzubauen?


----------



## daschwob (20. Februar 2009)

blackraider67 schrieb:


> daschwob schrieb:
> 
> 
> > guck mal hier:
> ...


----------



## blackraider67 (20. Februar 2009)

daschwob schrieb:


> blackraider67 schrieb:
> 
> 
> > guck mal hier:
> ...


----------



## wurzelhoppser (20. Februar 2009)

your enemy gebe dir recht,das man auch ein Stereo leicht aufbauen kann.Habe meins mit ein paar anderen Parts auf 11,9kg bekommen Bremsen,vorbau lenker,Laufräder.Mir reichts so, für unsere Touren die wir machen ist es jetzt  richtig gut.Gruss


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chri55 (20. Februar 2009)

wurzelhoppser schrieb:


> your enemy gebe dir recht,das man auch ein Stereo leicht aufbauen kann.Habe meins mit ein paar anderen Parts auf 11,9kg bekommen Bremsen,vorbau lenker,Laufräder.Mir reichts so, für unsere Touren die wir machen ist es jetzt  richtig gut.Gruss



und ist das auch richtig gut zum Gas geben oder hat das Stereo dafür einfach die falsche Geo?


----------



## wurzelhoppser (20. Februar 2009)

Ich kann ja nur von mir ausgehen,ich komm mit der Geo gut zurecht und berg ab gehts es auch sehr gut.Hatte vorher ein AMS-Pro der unterschied zum Stereo mußte ich mich doch schon dran gewönnen weil die sitzpositson doch recht weit hinter dem Tretlager ist.Aber man lernt nicht aus.Gruss


----------



## tobone (21. Februar 2009)

Ich fahre momentan ein Scott genius RC20. Mein nächstes soll aber wieder ein Alurahmen haben. Carbon ist mir ein bische n zu empfindlich.
Soll halt ein All mountain (Alurahmen) sein und leicht. Z.B. Simplon Lexx TRA, Ghost AMR LT, Cube Stereo, oder evtl. das 301 (halt sehr teuer wenn es leicht werden soll)


----------



## blackraider67 (21. Februar 2009)

An alle, die den XRC180 Laufradsatz haben :
Macht euer Freilauf auch so ein komisches Geräusch ?
(Ich mein *nicht* das Klackern der Sperrklinken)
Das Geräusch ist leider schwer zu beschreiben,
ist aber pro Umdrehung einmal, und wird bei höherer Umdrehungszahl lauter.
Hört man, wenns bike aufgehängt ist, und man das Rad schnell dreht.
Wenn man die Kurbel mitdreht ist es nicht.(Deshalb Freilauf)
Und die Bremse ist es auch nicht, das Geräusch ist auch bei abgebauten Bremssattel da.
Vielleicht gehörts so, ich weiss es nicht.
Beim fahren höre ich es auch nicht (bisher)


----------



## 1llum1n4t0r (23. Februar 2009)

Hallo zusammen, 
ich habe mir vor 2 Wochen auch ein schönes Stereo k18 zugelegt. Zu dem neuen Rad hab ich mir auch ein Abus Bordo Faltschloss gekauft. Kann ich das Schloss an der Unterseite vom unterrohr befestigen (an den 2 Gewindebohrungen), oder gibts da irgendwelche Zweifel die dagegen sprechen?

Danke schnmal für die Antworten!


----------



## Andi 3001 (23. Februar 2009)

Die Optik!  Man, wie siehtn das aus? Außerdem: Wofür bitte ein Schloss am Sportgerät? Entweder du fährst, stehst nebben dran oder es steht im Zimmer/Wohnung/Garage!! Aber doch kein Schloss ans Unterrohr!


----------



## blackraider67 (23. Februar 2009)

1llum1n4t0r schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> ich habe mir vor 2 Wochen auch ein schönes Stereo k18 zugelegt. Zu dem neuen Rad hab ich mir auch ein Abus Bordo Faltschloss gekauft. Kann ich das Schloss an der Unterseite vom unterrohr befestigen (an den 2 Gewindebohrungen), oder gibts da irgendwelche Zweifel die dagegen sprechen?
> 
> Danke schnmal für die Antworten!


Könnte mir vorstellen,
daß man im Gelände dran hängenbleibt,
und schlimmstenfalls die Gewinde rausreissen,
ansonsten spricht, ausser daß es ******** aussieht,
wohl nichts dagegegen


----------



## blackraider67 (23. Februar 2009)

blackraider67 schrieb:


> An alle, die den XRC180 Laufradsatz haben :
> Macht euer Freilauf auch so ein komisches Geräusch ?
> (Ich mein *nicht* das Klackern der Sperrklinken)
> Das Geräusch ist leider schwer zu beschreiben,
> ...


Kommt eindeutig vom Lager/Freilauf 
hat keiner ne Antwort parat?
Hab mal bei meinen anderen bikes gehorcht,
machen alle Geräusche, aber eben nicht so laut !
(Ist mir vorher nicht aufgefallen,deshalb hab ich jetzt Panik,
daß der Freilauf vielleicht nicht i.O. ist ???


----------



## wildkater (23. Februar 2009)

Andi 3001 schrieb:


> Wofür bitte ein Schloss am Sportgerät? Entweder du fährst, stehst nebben dran oder es steht im Zimmer/Wohnung/Garage!! Aber doch kein Schloss ans Unterrohr!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 1llum1n4t0r (24. Februar 2009)

Ok! Bin ja ruhig. Die Optik sieht wirklich nicht besonders aus. Nur leider muss ich mein Stereo auch als richtiges "Fahrrad" benutzen und damit auch zur Arbeit fahren und beim Bäcker einkaufen gehen. Deshalb ist ein Schloss meiner Ansicht nach unerlässlich. Mal schauen wies aussieht, wenns dran is und ob es irgendwo in der Pampas hängen bleibt. Vielen Dank aber nochmal für die Antworten.


----------



## Andi 3001 (24. Februar 2009)

Dann kannst dich aber freuen wenns geklaut is


----------



## 1llum1n4t0r (24. Februar 2009)

mach mir bitte keine angst


----------



## freeride_bogl (24. Februar 2009)

was ??? komm hey wennst dir ein stereo leisten kannsd, dann kannsd dir auch ein altes omi-radl kaufen des du für gute 100 euro bekommst !!! und mit dem fährst du dann zum bäcker - AUßER du bist einer von denen die sich ein stereo kaufen, und des ausschließlich zum bäcker fahrn arbeitfahrn... hernehmen (da kenn ich nämlich so einen, was ich aber jetz mal nich hoffe !!)


----------



## Freaky-D (24. Februar 2009)

100 â¬ fÃ¼rn altes oma Rad?! 
Viel zu Viel!! Guck doch mal bei den kleineren RadlÃ¤den, ab und an verscherbeln die auch alte MÃ¶hren. ist zumindest hier bei mir der Fall.
Ansonsten lÃ¤sst ebay grÃ¼Ãen!^^


----------



## CTD (25. Februar 2009)

blackraider67 schrieb:


> Kommt eindeutig vom Lager/Freilauf
> hat keiner ne Antwort parat?
> Hab mal bei meinen anderen bikes gehorcht,
> machen alle Geräusche, aber eben nicht so laut !
> ...



Denke, dass das von der Feder in den Sperrklinken des Freilaufs kommt. Ist bei der 240s ja auch der Fall. Pro Umdrehung wird die Feder einmal entlastet - das macht vermutlich bei etwas weniger (richtigem) Fett das Geräusch etwas lauter. Also ich steh auf meine lauten 240er


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MasifCentralier (25. Februar 2009)

Die 370 ist anders gebaut als die 240er. Die ist eigentlich viel leiser.


----------



## blackraider67 (25. Februar 2009)

CTD schrieb:


> Denke, dass das von der Feder in den Sperrklinken des Freilaufs kommt. Ist bei der 240s ja auch der Fall. Pro Umdrehung wird die Feder einmal entlastet - das macht vermutlich bei etwas weniger (richtigem) Fett das Geräusch etwas lauter. Also ich steh auf meine lauten 240er


Ok, dann geh ich mal davon aus,
daß das normal ist.
Das mit der Feder hört sich für mich plausibel an.
Das Geräusch ist ja auch beim Fahren nicht zu hören.
(Nur wenn mans Rad aufhängt und dran dreht)
Hatte heute mal die Cassette ab, und hab mir den Freilauf mal so 
von aussen angeschaut, sieht alles ganz normal aus,
Fett quillt ein wenig aus der Nabe, alles einmal saubergemacht,
wieder zusammengebaut, und gut is...


----------



## TheMicha (25. Februar 2009)

'n Abend! 

Erstmal eine kurze Erklärung: 
Ich habe mir gestern bei Action Sports einen Laufradsatz mit Hope Pro 2 Naben bestellt. Da keine Auswahl bezüglich der Breite der Hinterradnabe vorhanden war, war ich der festen Überzeugung das diese auch bei mir passen würden. Allerdings hat mich vorhin ein Freund, der sich nicht sicher ist ob dieser Laufradsatz (im Bezug auf die Breite der HR-Nabe) wirklich in ein Stereo passt, etwas verunsichert?

Link zum Produkt: http://www.actionsports.de/Laufraeder/MTB-Disc-26-Zoll/Hope-Pro-2-Disc-Custom-Laufradsatz-fuer-MTB-26-Zoll::10364.html

Frage: Passt der Laufradsatz nun in ein 08'er Stereo?

Schonmal vielen Dank im voraus! 

Gruß
Micha


----------



## wildkater (25. Februar 2009)

...was haltet Ihr von folgendem LRS fürs Stereo (will die neuen 2.4er FA aufziehen):

http://www.actionsports.de/Laufraed...911-Sapim-Laufradsatz-in-4-Styles::17559.html


----------



## stereotom (25. Februar 2009)

1llum1n4t0r schrieb:


> Ok! Bin ja ruhig. Die Optik sieht wirklich nicht besonders aus. Nur leider muss ich mein Stereo auch als richtiges "Fahrrad" benutzen und damit auch zur Arbeit fahren und beim Bäcker einkaufen gehen. Deshalb ist ein Schloss meiner Ansicht nach unerlässlich. Mal schauen wies aussieht, wenns dran is und ob es irgendwo in der Pampas hängen bleibt. Vielen Dank aber nochmal für die Antworten.



Das gute Stereo! Zuerst fehlt dir der Sattel mit Stütze. Die Bremsen sind auch schnell abgemacht. So ein Schloss kann man auch knacken wenn man es drauf anlegt. Außerdem geht alles kaputt wenn es dem Alltag (Regen, Schmutz, Sonne) ausgesetzt ist. Kauf dir ein Cross-Rad oder Hardtail-MTB für ein paar Kröten, das Stereo wirds dir danken...


----------



## stereotom (25. Februar 2009)

TheMicha schrieb:


> ...
> Link zum Produkt: http://www.actionsports.de/Laufraeder/MTB-Disc-26-Zoll/Hope-Pro-2-Disc-Custom-Laufradsatz-fuer-MTB-26-Zoll::10364.html
> ...



Felgen mit einer 17mm Maulweite auf ein Stereo?? Mir sind die ST mit 19mm schon viel zu schmal. Das ist doch eher was für eine CC-Feile...

Da sind die Felgen von wildkaters Vorschlag wesentlich breiter, aber haben, soweit ich weis nicht die beste Verarbeitung...


----------



## MasifCentralier (25. Februar 2009)

1. Ja, die Hopenaben passen, und als Erklärung für den stereotom: er wird wohl kaum diese schäbigen Felgen und Speichen genommen haben.
2. Passen Wunderbar, die Felgen sind auf jeden Fall breit genug.


----------



## TheMicha (25. Februar 2009)

Nene... keine Angst. Der Laufradsatz wird ja getauscht weil mir die Felgen zu schmal sind. Der LRS ist mit DT Swiss 5.1D Felgen bestellt... 28mm sollten reichen    Auch für die Muddy Mary von der ich übrigens sehr positiv überrauscht bin. Der alte FA war überhaupt nicht mein Ding. Den neuen bin ich leider noch nicht gefahren.
Anscheinend hat es meine Konfiguration bei dem Link nicht übertragen. ^^

Mir geht es ja nur darum ob genau diese Naben in den Hinterbau passen???
    EDIT: Thx @ MasifCentralier 

Ausgetauscht werden nächste Woche dann die Gabel (Fox Vanilla RLC 15mm), der LRS (rote Hope Pro 2, 5.1d, Sapim Race Speichen) und die Bremsen (Avid Elixir CR). Gibt dann auch mal Bilder...


----------



## stereotom (25. Februar 2009)

Auf die Vanilla bin ich auch scharf...


----------



## Andi 3001 (25. Februar 2009)

TheMicha schrieb:


> Nene... keine Angst. Der Laufradsatz wird ja getauscht weil mir die Felgen zu schmal sind. Der LRS ist mit DT Swiss 5.1D Felgen bestellt... 28mm sollten reichen    Auch für die Muddy Mary von der ich übrigens sehr positiv überrauscht bin. Der alte FA war überhaupt nicht mein Ding. Den neuen bin ich leider noch nicht gefahren.
> Anscheinend hat es meine Konfiguration bei dem Link nicht übertragen. ^^
> 
> Mir geht es ja nur darum ob genau diese Naben in den Hinterbau passen???
> ...



Ey, da hast dir aber was feines gegönnt! Mach bilder, wenn da!
Ich bin auch super zufrieden mit der mary! Allerdings mag ich auch die alrten FA ziemliich! Fahr momentan die kombi Fa/MM....klingt komisch is aber so Ich wart noch auf die zweite MM. (Achja: Jedes mal ne freude die auf die ST Lrs zu bekommen)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## blackraider67 (26. Februar 2009)

Andi 3001 schrieb:


> Ey, da hast dir aber was feines gegönnt! Mach bilder, wenn da!
> Ich bin auch super zufrieden mit der mary! Allerdings mag ich auch die alrten FA ziemliich! Fahr momentan die kombi Fa/MM....klingt komisch is aber so Ich wart noch auf die zweite MM. (Achja: Jedes mal ne freude die auf die ST Lrs zu bekommen)




Ihr seid echt geil  !
Ich hätte gerne die Crossmax und die, die sie haben ,
wollen wieder andere...
Warum wollt Ihr eigentlich alle die breiten Schlappen fahren,
seit Ihr alle mehr auf DH ?
Da hätte ich mir doch eher n Fritzz geholt, mit 5.1D und Fox 36..
(Meine Meinung)
Leider passen die Crossmax bei mir ja nicht, ich hab ja die Pike mit Steckachse.(oder sind die Crossmax umrüstbar ?)
Demnächst werden dann wohl mehrere ST-Sätze angeboten ??


----------



## MasifCentralier (26. Februar 2009)

Die müssten umrüstbar sein. Und gewaltig schmal sind sie auch. 
Dass hat nichts mit DH zu tun, breitere Reifen bringen mehr Fahrspaß. Auch ein RR in 2,4 passt da höstens ohne Schlauch gut drauf.


----------



## schymmi (26. Februar 2009)

ich habe die cross max und den fetten albert mit 2,4. im moment sogar noch seine schwester drauf: die dicke betty!!
und ich will auch nix anderes. so!

schymmi​


----------



## Andi 3001 (26. Februar 2009)

Beri mir ists auch so : den dicken Albert und seine schwester Mary! Und so solls sein! Ich will halt vorallem bergab auch viel Spaß. und dafür sind die st weder breit noch steif genug! Und das neervt! Und gewicht spielt bei mir eben keine zu große rolle. solange ich mit den CClern locker mithalt passts


----------



## TheMicha (26. Februar 2009)

1. Ist der LRS mit Hope Pro 2 und DT-Swiss 5.1d nicht wirklich schwerer wie der XRC180. Wenn überhaupt schwerer. Ich werde die Wage mal anschmeißen wenn er da ist.
2. Die Muddy Mary und der Maxxis Ardent schwabbeln einfach nur so rum in schnellen Kurven das jedes Sicherheits-bzw. Kontrollgefühl verloren geht. (unter 2 Bar auf dem XRC180)
3. MasifCentralier hat es ja schon gesagt... breite Reifen bringen einfach mehr Fahrspaß 

Ein Fritzz habe ich mir aus dem Grund nicht gekauft da ich am Anfang fast das eine Nummer "kleinere" Sting nehmen wollte. Nach der ersten Saison mit dem Stereo hat sich mein Fahrverhalten dann doch eher bergab orientiert. Ich liebe es! 
Das Fritzz wäre dann doch ein bisschen too much für mich da ich noch viele touren fahre.

Ps.: Übrigens ist es leider doch keine Vanilla geworden da Fox mir diese einfach nicht ohne Vorderradnabe verkaufen will. 100 Aufpreis für eine Nabe die ich in die Ecke stelle zahle ich dann doch nicht. Dafür gibt es jetzt eine Pike Coil 454. Die ist sogar noch absenkbar *g*

Gruß
Micha


----------



## Andi 3001 (26. Februar 2009)

naja auch gut  Bei mir wars so, das ich vom Hardtail aufs erste Fully umgestiegen bin. mittlerweile könnt ich schon ein fritzz gebrauchen. sobald ich das geld hab hol ich miir noch was dickeres.. mal sehn. Fritzz steht ganz oben auf der liste. allein wegen der farbe!


----------



## schymmi (26. Februar 2009)

@ andi:
genau. Gewicht spielt keine soo große rolle. die fitness in den beinen macht das meiste eh wieder gut. was nutzt ein ultralight bike wenn man keine kondition mitbringt? NIX. 
spaß solls machen und dabei noch sicher und gut zu handeln sein! meine meinung.


schymmi​


----------



## Andi 3001 (26. Februar 2009)




----------



## schymmi (26. Februar 2009)

@ andi:
habe noch was vergessen: 
der tip mit den swissstop belägen auf der k24 war echt klasse. habe sie mir jetzt zugelegt. und nach anfänglichen schwierigkeiten( die bremssattel passten nicht mehr auf die scheibe) bin ich super zufrieden mit den ankern!

schymmi​


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Andi 3001 (26. Februar 2009)

Ich fahr momentan die Kool-stop beläge, statt der swisstop. Also die find ich nicht so gut wie den rest. Ich find da eigtl. fast die original besser. Die Kool-Stop kommen mir so "weich" und nicht sso bissig vor..


----------



## chri55 (27. Februar 2009)

schymmi schrieb:


> @ andi:
> genau. Gewicht spielt keine soo große rolle. die fitness in den beinen macht das meiste eh wieder gut. was nutzt ein ultralight bike wenn man keine kondition mitbringt? NIX.
> spaß solls machen und dabei noch sicher und gut zu handeln sein! meine meinung.
> 
> ...



wenn man aber Kondition hat und das Bike sicher ist, machts noch mehr Spaß wenns weniger wiegt


----------



## blackraider67 (27. Februar 2009)

Hi !
Da Ihr gerad noch mal Bremsen  am Wickel habt :
Ich hatte doch vor kurzem das Problem, dass meine Hinterradbremse so einen langen 
Leerweg am Hebel hatte(wie gesagt, das bike ist neu)
nun hatte ich mir ein Universalentlüftungskit(ist für alle Discs)
bestellt, und in der Zwischenzeit hatte ich noch mal das Hinterrad raus und die Bremskolben mal bischen hin- und herbewegt(zurückgedrückt und mit dem Hebel rausgepumpt und so weiter) und was war ? : jetzt habe ich fasst keinen leerweg mehr und einen wahnsinnig geilen Druckpunkt, Hammer !!!
kann es sein, dass sich die Kolben, wenns bike lange steht, verklemmen ??
muss ja irgendwie so sein.... naja jetzt ist alles gut.

Und zu den Reifen nochmal:Also ich hab die NN 2,4 auf den XRC-180 die sind so vom Werk aus drauf, würden die denn 2,4 draufziehen, wenn die Felgen dafür zu schmal sind ??
Oder sind die NN schmaler als die FA und MM in 2,4 ???
Oder sind die Crossmax schmaler als die XRC180 ???
Also, wenn ich wenig Luft fahre, schwabbeln die auch in der Kurve, kommt ja irgendwann 
zwangsläufig, aber unter 2 bar fahre ich eh nicht, da ich knappe 100kg wiege..
Ich kann mir auch nicht genau erklären, warum breitere felgen dann das Schwabbeln
bei gleichem Luftdruck verhindern sollen ??
Ich weiss es nicht, erklärts mir doch mal...


----------



## fatz (27. Februar 2009)

your enemy schrieb:


> wenn man aber Kondition hat und das Bike sicher ist, machts noch mehr Spaß wenns weniger wiegt



ach was! schnickschnack! fahr paarmal oefter und das hat sich. 

was bergab angeht, geht's mir wie schymmi........


----------



## fatz (27. Februar 2009)

blackraider67 schrieb:


> Bremskolben mal bischen hin- und herbewegt(zurückgedrückt und mit dem Hebel rausgepumpt und so weiter) und was war ? : jetzt habe ich fasst keinen leerweg mehr und einen wahnsinnig geilen Druckpunkt, Hammer !!!


vermutlich hast du mit dem hin- und herbewegen die luft aus der leitung in den ausgleichsbehaelter befoerdert, wo sie nimmer stoert


----------



## frogbite (27. Februar 2009)

blackraider67 schrieb:


> Hi !
> Also, wenn ich wenig Luft fahre, schwabbeln die auch in der Kurve, kommt ja irgendwann zwangsläufig, aber unter 2 bar fahre ich eh nicht, da ich knappe 100kg wiege..
> Ich kann mir auch nicht genau erklären, warum breitere felgen dann das Schwabbeln bei gleichem Luftdruck verhindern sollen ??
> Ich weiss es nicht, erklärts mir doch mal...



Die XRC 180 hat Cube nach dem Motto "im Dutzend billiger" an alle möglichen MTBs verbaut, egal, ob CC-Renner oder AM. Ich habe diese letztes Jahr ausgetauscht und es bis jetzt nicht bereut.
Der 2,4 FA auf der dünnen XRC Felge muss meiner Erfahrung nach mit mehr Luftdruck gefahren werden, um ein schwabbeliges Fahrgefühl in Kurven zu verhindern. Ein breiter Reifen auf einer dünnen Felge sitzt ja auch viel ballonartiger (und demzufolge mit mehr Bewegungsfreiheit) als nur halbrund (und damit besser abgestützt) auf einer breiten Felge. Mit meinen ZTR Flow kann ich mit 77 kg die FA problemlos mit v 1,6 // h 1,8. bar fahren. Im Gelände ein sichereres Fahrgefühl.

Gruß,
F.B.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Andi 3001 (27. Februar 2009)

@ Blackraider: Natürlich bauen die da Mäntel drauf die zu breit sind! Siehe Crossmax ST: Zugelassen bis 2.3 - drauf sind serienmäßig 2.35er FA!!
Und das mit den Kolben: Also bei Formula is das normal typisch. Da muss man öfter draufachten, die verklemmen sich gerne mal. Am liebsten die rechte seite! Hatte ich gar nicht dran gedacht :rolleys:
Und das dadurch die Luft raus is bezweifle ich; im gegenteil eher mehr luft rein als raus!
@your enemy: So pauschal kannste das abeer nich sagen!! Jeder mags anders, und wie fatz schon gesagt hat: Mit genug training lässt sich das locker handeln!


----------



## schymmi (27. Februar 2009)

@ your enemy:
ja ja ist ja auch alles richtig. aber ich möchte das hier ja auch nicht so ausbreiten wie in anderen threads. 
ist ja alles richtig und ich wollte ja auch keinem zu nahe treten, aber lasst uns wenigstens diesen thread sauber halten von diesen anfeindungen und doofen diskussion um belangloses zeug.

danke.​


----------



## stereotom (27. Februar 2009)

Andi 3001 schrieb:


> ...Und so solls sein! Ich will halt vorallem bergab auch viel Spaß. und dafür sind die st weder breit noch steif genug! Und das neervt!...



Also meine STs haben schon einiges weggesteckt und bezüglich Steifigkeit gabs noch nie Probleme. Wenn der Satz gut eingespeicht worden ist, dann sollte das auch auf Dauer eine steife Sache sein. Vielleicht solltest du mal Abdrücken und Nachzentrieren (lassen). Ich hab nur wegen der Breite ein Problem und kann nicht zu wenig Druck fahren, sonst wirds in Kurven kritisch...


----------



## Andi 3001 (27. Februar 2009)

Ich arbeit immer wenn ich kann in nem Radladen. Ich kenn den Besitzer gut und der hat auch Rad bestellt und aufgebaut. Der hats auch schon diverse male zentriert usw. Also Mangell an Lr und nicht an Handhabung! Und wenn DU sagst ,dass du sie hart ran nimmst, heißt das nicht dass ICH das genauso empfind  Was beim einen hart is is beim anderen easy going und umgekehrt


----------



## Pistolero (28. Februar 2009)

Hallo,
gibt es eigentlich für das CUBE STEREO 2009  ein Spritzschutz für den hinteren Dämpfer? Beim STING scheinen ja sogar schon Bohrungen gemacht worden sein, beim STEREO kann ich da aber nichts sehen...

Grüße Pistolero


----------



## blackraider67 (28. Februar 2009)

Pistolero schrieb:


> Hallo,
> gibt es eigentlich für das CUBE STEREO 2009  ein Spritzschutz für den hinteren Dämpfer? Beim STING scheinen ja sogar schon Bohrungen gemacht worden sein, beim STEREO kann ich da aber nichts sehen...
> 
> Grüße Pistolero


Also auf den Bildern im net ist immer einer dran,
der sieht aus, als wenn er integriert ist.(ein wenig schmaler als der 08er
zum anbauen mit Kabelbinder)


----------



## blackraider67 (28. Februar 2009)

frogbite schrieb:


> Die XRC 180 hat Cube nach dem Motto "im Dutzend billiger" an alle möglichen MTBs verbaut, egal, ob CC-Renner oder AM. Ich habe diese letztes Jahr ausgetauscht und es bis jetzt nicht bereut.
> Der 2,4 FA auf der dünnen XRC Felge muss meiner Erfahrung nach mit mehr Luftdruck gefahren werden, um ein schwabbeliges Fahrgefühl in Kurven zu verhindern. Ein breiter Reifen auf einer dünnen Felge sitzt ja auch viel ballonartiger (und demzufolge mit mehr Bewegungsfreiheit) als nur halbrund (und damit besser abgestützt) auf einer breiten Felge. Mit meinen ZTR Flow kann ich mit 77 kg die FA problemlos mit v 1,6 // h 1,8. bar fahren. Im Gelände ein sichereres Fahrgefühl.
> 
> Gruß,
> F.B.


Na, das im dutzend billiger ist schon klar, aber das bedeutet ja nicht 
automatisch, dass sie deswegen nichts taugen.
Das einzige was sich beisst, ist die Tatsache daß auf den Reifen immer
drauf steht, *2.0-4.0* bar und alle Welt redet immer davon, im 
Gelände weniger Druck zu fahren !
Was sagen denn diese Herstellerangaben *2.0-4.0 bar *aus ?
Bei meinem Audi steht auch im Tankdeckel 2,4 bar vo und hi,
und fahre ich deswegen mit 1,8 damit die Kurvenhaftung besser ist ?
Ne, ma im Ernst, also ich würde mich da nicht zu weit vom Toleranzbereich entfernen, hatte bisher auch noch keine Probleme mit 2 bar zu fahren..


----------



## stereotom (28. Februar 2009)

Andi 3001 schrieb:


> ...
> Also Mangell an Lr und nicht an Handhabung!
> ...



Die Komponenten eines guten LRS sind nicht mangelhaft. Schon garnicht bei den STs. Es hapert wenn, dann immer an der Qualität der Einspeichung...


----------



## Andi 3001 (28. Februar 2009)

Oder daranm, dass man dem guten etwas zuviel zumutet?!


----------



## cabal06ba (2. März 2009)

So, ich mag auch mal wieder bei den Würfel-Freunden mitreden...sorry, dass ich jetzt Kommentare und Fragen zu den letzten 10 Thread-Seiten zusammenwürfel, war schon lang nicht mehr im Forum, aber heute hat mich die Sonne aus dem Winterschlaf gekitzelt und endlich sind Semesterferien, also wieder genug Zeit für exzessives Schrauben, Fachsimpeln und Biken! 

@stereotom: als ich dein Stereo mit dem Yutaak gesehen hab, wäre ich fast in den Keller um mal zu schauen, ob du mein Bike geklaut und dann noch einige Detailverschönerungen umgesetzt hast, die ich schon länger im Kopf hatte (siehe hier)!  Den Abgang in den Keller konnte ich mir dann aber doch sparen als ich gesehen hab, dass du nen Fuchs auf der Gabel hast...

- Verrätst du mir, wo's die roten Leitungshalterungen gibt? *haben will!*
- ne rote Sattelklemme habe ich auch schon hier rumliegen (die hier), würdet ihr die verbauen, oder tut man sich damit keinen Gefallen?...ich mein, die Syntace Superforce scheint mir qualitativ doch deutlich hochwertiger/stabiler zu sein
- welche Lock-On Griffe sind das bei dir?...ich habe vorgestern mit Freude festgestellt, dass man bei ebay die roten '09er Lock-Ons von Cube bekommt
- mach mal n Bild, wenn du die orangenen "Signal-Zipfel" vom Yutaak mit Edding bearbeitet hast  ...ich war echt schon am Überlegen die irgendwie umzugestalten (lackieren?), aber bei Gummi ist das n bissl doof und komischerweise denke ich immer noch bei jedem 10. Hingucken "Och, so übel is das auch nicht, werd ich mich bestimmt noch dran gewöhnen"
- noch eine letzte Frage zur Farbe rot: Kann man bei einem neuen Custom-LRS von Action-Sports guten Gewissens die roten Alu-Nippel wählen, oder sollte man doch besser klassisch bei Messing bleiben, wegen Robustheit?

ganz andere Frage zu dem Dämpferlager-Fett-Problem: bei mir hat's auch bereits nach wenigen Wochen das Knarzen angefangen, also hab ich mir gedacht ich tu meinem Stereo mal was Gutes und sprüh an alle Reibungsstellen im Bereich von Dämpfer und Umlenkwippe schön WD40 drauf. Das Knarzen ging dann auch gleich weg, aber jetzt hab ich gelesen, dass man an Stellen, auf die eigentlich zäheres Lagerfett gehört vorsichtig mit dünnem Sprühzeug sein soll, weil sich das Fett (sofern da überhaupt jemals welches war) dann schnell rauswäscht. Hab ich jetzt wohl schon wieder trotz bester Absichten was verbockt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## blackraider67 (2. März 2009)

cabal06ba schrieb:


> So, ich mag auch mal wieder bei den Würfel-Freunden mitreden...sorry, dass ich jetzt Kommentare und Fragen zu den letzten 10 Thread-Seiten zusammenwürfel, war schon lang nicht mehr im Forum, aber heute hat mich die Sonne aus dem Winterschlaf gekitzelt und endlich sind Semesterferien, also wieder genug Zeit für exzessives Schrauben, Fachsimpeln und Biken!
> 
> @stereotom: als ich dein Stereo mit dem Yutaak gesehen hab, wäre ich fast in den Keller um mal zu schauen, ob du mein Bike geklaut und dann noch einige Detailverschönerungen umgesetzt hast, die ich schon länger im Kopf hatte (siehe hier)!  Den Abgang in den Keller konnte ich mir dann aber doch sparen als ich gesehen hab, dass du nen Fuchs auf der Gabel hast...
> 
> ...



Die stellen in den Buchsen, wo das fett drin sein soll,
sind ja gedichtet(sonst würde ja immer wenns regnet Wasser reinkommen)
Das Knarzen an sich kann von allen möglichen Stellen am bike herkommen
Ich kann da n Lied von singen.
Am liebsten knarzt die Sattelstützenklemme oder die Pedale.
Wenn irgendwo dreck in eine entlegende Ecke(und da hat das Stereo ja viele von, hab ich nun auch bemerkt)
kann das auch geräusche verursachen..


----------



## cabal06ba (2. März 2009)

Dass die Lager an sich kein Fett verlieren können ist klar, mir geht es nur darum sicherzustellen, dass Sie mit der Zeit nicht in ihren Aufnahmen festbacken...würdet ihr also sagen, dass WD40 dafür das geeignete Mittel ist, oder sollte man sie doch mal ausbauen und von außen mit was zäherem einschmieren?

Ich dachte anfangs auch, dass das Knarzen von der Sattelstütze kommen würde, da es oft kurzfristig wegging, nachdem ich die Sattelhöhe verstellt hatte, aber entgültige Abhilfe hat dann wie gesagt erst das Einsprühen der Dämpfer- und Wippenlager geschafft...seitdem hab ich Ruhe, abgesehen von nervigem Bremsenquietschen am VR.

Hat jemand eigentlich mal organische oder semi-organische Beläge für die The One ausprobiert?


----------



## Andi 3001 (2. März 2009)

blackraider67 schrieb:


> Die stellen in den Buchsen, wo das fett drin sein soll,
> sind ja gedichtet(sonst würde ja immer wenns regnet Wasser reinkommen)
> Das Knarzen an sich kann von allen möglichen Stellen am bike herkommen
> Ich kann da n Lied von singen.
> ...



Oder der Sattel selbst, oder die Bremsaufnahme oder vorbau, ach gott. Das knartze kann überall herkommen! Aber solangs nicht wirklich so laut ist, dass es nervt störts mich nicht  Und bhabs auch gemerkt, ein Wochenende bei Schneematsch, Schnee, Dreck und Tauwasser-Bächen langen aus ein Rad so einzusauen, dass ganz neue Geräusche auftauchen



Sieht lang nicht so schmlimm aus wies ist


----------



## MasifCentralier (2. März 2009)

Eloxiertes Alu dürfte kein Problem sein. Die Robustheit ist irrelevant, es geht nur um die Korrosion aufgrund des Streusalzes.


----------



## stereotom (2. März 2009)

Dann mach ich mal #3000...

@cabal06ba:

Meine Teile habe ich selber eloxiert...


----------



## hofschalk (10. März 2009)

jetzt muss ich die LRS-Diskussion auch nochmal hervorholen. Nachdem ich ja auch in den "Genuß" der zu schmalen DT-Swiss LRS (180) in Verbindung mit einem 2.35 FA gekommen bin, würde mich jetzt noch mal interessieren, auf was ihr so gewechselt habt.
Mein Einsatzgebiet sind hauptsächlich Touren auf Single-Trails (falls vorhanden) und auch der ein oder andere Sprung möchte in Zukunft eingebaut werden


----------



## frogbite (10. März 2009)

Hi, bin im Herbst umgestiegen:
von innen nach auÃen: DT 240, DT super comp, DT prolock, ZTR Flow. Gewogen 1673 gr! und das mit "leichten" Enduroambitionen. Ca. 560 â¬ gezahlt.
F.B.


----------



## junkyjerk (10. März 2009)

hat schon jemand das 2009er modell in der k18-variante? scheinen ja noch nicht viele 2009er modelle ausgeliefert zu sein.


----------



## pseudosportler (10. März 2009)

frogbite schrieb:


> Hi, bin im Herbst umgestiegen:
> von innen nach außen: DT 240, DT super comp, DT prolock, ZTR Flow. Gewogen 1673 gr! und das mit "leichten" Enduroambitionen. Ca. 560  gezahlt.
> F.B.



Sehr lecker und der Preis ist echt Ok für den LRS.
Meiner LRS besteht aus Hope Pro II (in rot ), Allunippel rot, Sapim Race, Mavic XM 719, hat ca.1760gr. habe hier im Bikemarkt billig bekommen, war neu und den Erstbezietzer zu laut .

MfG pseudosportler


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Freaky-D (10. März 2009)

@ frogbite: Wo hast du den LRS bezogen?


----------



## wurzelhoppser (10. März 2009)

Fahre auch Hope-Pro 2 mit DTSwiss xr4.2.hofschalk wenn du dir einen LRS zulegen willst,felixthewolf Light-Wolf ist der Laufradbauer im Leichtbau -Forum schau mal in seine Galerie was er alles für schöne LRS hat .Vieleicht ist ja eine Kombi für dich dabei.Gruss


----------



## hofschalk (10. März 2009)

denke leichtbau werde ich mir nicht leisten können  aber danke für den tipp.
mir tuts auch was einfacheres. hauptsache net sauschwer aber robust soltle es schon sein. ich wieg ja auch momentan 95kg mit ausrüstung


----------



## frogbite (10. März 2009)

Freaky-D schrieb:


> @ frogbite: Wo hast du den LRS bezogen?



http://www.bike-x-perts.com/product...39258?osCsid=18e1fd759fbbdad0d7fc6d6c8a00175e

Mein LRS ist aber inzwischen schon über 580.
Gruß, F.B.


----------



## hofschalk (11. März 2009)

frogbite schrieb:


> Hi, bin im Herbst umgestiegen:
> von innen nach auÃen: DT 240, DT super comp, DT prolock, ZTR Flow. Gewogen 1673 gr! und das mit "leichten" Enduroambitionen. Ca. 560 â¬ gezahlt.
> F.B.



Nachdem du schon leichte Enduroambitionen hast, ergibt sich gleich die nÃ¤chste Frage:
Was hÃ¤lt so ein Stereo aus. Hatte es bisher nur auf gemÃ¤Ãigten Touren bzw bisschen im Wald im Einsatz. 
Kann ich mit den Standardteilen vom K18 auch bissl rumhopsen, oder sollte da mehr Federweg angebaut werden (Gewicht s.o.)


----------



## TheMicha (11. März 2009)

Heute gibt es wie versprochen die Bilder von meinem Stereo nach dem Umbau. 
Einen ausführlichen Test wird es aber erst am Samstag geben, da ich leider noch erkältet bin. Ganz ohne Probefahrt konnte ich es aber dann doch nicht in den Keller stellen ... deshalb bin ich heut nur kurz meinen Haustrail gefahren. Auf den etwa 8 Minuten vollgas bergab war ich aber restlos begeistert.
Die Gabel war nach meinem empfinden schon auf den ersten Kilometern um Welten besser als die RS Revelation (spurtreuer, viel steifer, kein absacken in Steilstücken, geht sehr linear und sauber durch den kompletten Federweg). 
Die Laufräder sind bis jetzt auch top. Die Muddy Mary sitzt bombenfest und gript sehr gut (VR 1,7 Bar; HR 1,9 Bar). Den Sound der Hope Pro II Naben muss man mögen... ich liebe ihn! 
Zu den Bremsen kann ich noch nicht wirklich viel sagen. Die Voderradbremse muss noch etwas eingebremst werden und packt noch nicht so richtig zu wie ich mir das vorstelle. Am Hinterrad funktioniert das allerdings schon sehr gut.
Bergauf ist der Unterschied gegenüber dem "Werkssetup" natürlich schon negativ spürbar. Diesen nehme ich aber gerne in Kauf. Ein Reifenwechsel würde wahrscheinlich schon Wunder wirken (Rollwiederstand).
Alles in allem bin ich sehr glücklich mit meinem Stereo. Passable bergauf Qualitäten (dank Absenkung der Gabel) und bergab ein Traum.

Umbauten:
RS Revelation --> RS Pike 454 Coil
DT Swiss XRC 180 --> Hope Pro II, Sapim Race Speichen (2.0, 1.8), Alunippel
Fat Albert --> Muddy Mary (VR GG-Mischung)
Formula K18 (180/180) --> Avid Elixir CR (200/185)
Cube Griffe --> Ergon Enduro

Folgen werden noch XT-Shifter und einen absenkbare Sattestütze. Dann ist es (für mich) perfekt. 

Aber nun erstmal Bilder...






 

 

 

 

 

 



Zwecks der Laufrad Diskussion hier noch ein kleiner Vergleich zwischen XRC180 und DT Swiss 5.1D





PS.: Ich weiß... Die vordere Bremsleitung ist noch etwas lang. Wird aber noch gekürzt 

Gruß
Micha


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Giant XTC (11. März 2009)

Sieht gut aus, nur halt viel zu sauber!


----------



## wildkater (11. März 2009)

Reschpeckt!


----------



## frogbite (11. März 2009)

hofschalk schrieb:


> Nachdem du schon leichte Enduroambitionen hast, ergibt sich gleich die nächste Frage:
> Was hält so ein Stereo aus. Hatte es bisher nur auf gemäßigten Touren bzw bisschen im Wald im Einsatz.
> Kann ich mit den Standardteilen vom K18 auch bissl rumhopsen, oder sollte da mehr Federweg angebaut werden (Gewicht s.o.)



Das mit den "leichten" Enduroambitionen war mehr auf die ZTR Flow bezogen. Aber zur Frage: Das Stereo hält alles aus, jedenfalls so lang, bis was kaputt geht. Spaß beiseite: ich hab keine Ahnung, wie weit man mit welchem Körpergewicht und fahrerischem Können welche Sprünge mit welchen Teilen machen kann. Über 80cm Drops bin ich noch nicht rausgekommen. Aber es gab, glaub ich mal, nen Thread zu dem Thema. Vielleicht gibt´s dort bessere Antworten.

F.B.


----------



## Andi 3001 (11. März 2009)

Ich wieg mit gepäck, zutrinken, usw. so um die 70kg. und ich bin damit auch schon sachen über 1,50m gesprungen Un nix is passiert, selbst die gabel war nich am anschlag, geschweige denn der dämmpfer. Also der Rahmen hält so ziehmlich alles aus..


----------



## stereotom (11. März 2009)

Schön schön... Über die Felgen kann ich irgendwie nix finden. Wie breit sind die denn? Bzw. was haben die für eine Felgenmaulweite? Würde mich sehr interessieren wenn die Reifen so gut sitzen...


----------



## TheMicha (11. März 2009)

Die Felgen haben eine Breite von 28mm. Vielleicht ist es für mich auch nur so ein "neues" Fahrgefühl da ich vorher nur XC-Felgen unterm Hintern hatte. Who knows...^^

Link zur EX 5.1D:  http://www.dtswiss.com/Products/Components2009/Rims/EX-rims/EX-5-1d.aspx

Es gab auch schonmal einen ziemlich ausführlichen Thread im Forum zu den Felgen. Mir ist nur leider der Name entfallen. Im Liteville-Forum wurden diese aber auch schon öfters bequatscht


----------



## stereotom (11. März 2009)

Okay, diie Felgen sind das also - jetzt kannst du es krachen lassen...

Zur Stabilität: Irgendwann geht immer was kaputt bei entsprechender Fahrweise. Doch der Rahmen wird erstmal halten, außer man legt sich vernünftig auf die Schnauze. Zuerst werden wohl immer die Felgen was abbekommen. Beim Dropen kommt es immer darauf an, ob ein Landing vorhanden ist, oder ob man ins Flache aufschlägt, was bei 1m oder mehr - ich nicht gerade als flowig empfinde...


----------



## hofschalk (12. März 2009)

fein fein. dann bin ich ja beruhigt 
neue felgen sind dann wohl ein muss, wenns wieder gehalt gibt


----------



## MasifCentralier (12. März 2009)

Hi,
falls sich hier irgendwer für ein enduromäßig aufgebautes Stereo interessiert, oder wen kennt, der ein Enduro sucht:
http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php?product=175342


----------



## katerpoldi (12. März 2009)

MasifCentralier schrieb:


> Hi,
> falls sich hier irgendwer für ein enduromäßig aufgebautes Stereo interessiert, oder wen kennt, der ein Enduro sucht:
> http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php?product=175342



was hast du denn neues am start? oder gibst du das radfahren dran?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MasifCentralier (12. März 2009)

Ohh Mann, dich hab ich ja schon ewig nicht mehr gesehen.
Nee... natürlich nicht, aber ich werde mir eine Eierlegendewollmilchsau basteln, damit ich nicht mehr ganz so viele Räder habe, und auch was bequemeres fürs marathonfahren.
Mehr verrat ich aber noch nicht


----------



## wildkater (13. März 2009)

Was haltet Ihr von diesem LRS:

http://www.actionsports.de/Laufraed...911-Sapim-Laufradsatz-in-4-Styles::17559.html

Ich finde das Preis-/Leistungsverhältnis ist schon sehr OK. Und schlecht sollen die Nope FunWorks Sachen auch nicht sein.
Vom Gewicht her würde man auch mind. 100gr gegenüber den DT Swiss XCR 180 auf meinem Stereo sparen.
Noch wichtiger aber: diese Felgen sind endlich mal WIRKLICH für 2.40er FA geeignet!
Und die stylishen Rot-Effekte sollte man auch erwähnen 

Allerdings würde ich - da ich fürs VR Schnellspanner benötige (FOX Talas) - ein Umrüstkit brauchen:

http://www.actionsports.de/Naben/Nope-Fun-Works-Umruestkit-fuer-N90-Vorderradnabe::16893.html

Weiß jemand, wie sich das eigentlich Gewichtsmäßig auswirkt?


----------



## TheMicha (13. März 2009)

Gibt hier im Forum auch schon einen eigenen Thread zu dem LRS.
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=318123&highlight=Enduro+911&page=6
...kannst dich ja mal durcharbeiten. Sind nur 6 Seiten


----------



## wildkater (13. März 2009)

@TheMicha:

Hammer! DANKE


----------



## TheMicha (13. März 2009)

Wenn wir schonmal wieder bei dem LRS-Thema sind...
Ist jemand von euch schon einmal einen 2.4er Maxxis Advantage bzw. Ardent am Stereo gefahren? Passt der in den Hinterbau? Laut Maxxis-Reifen-Thread und silberfische.net soll dieser ja deutlich breiter bauen als ein vergleichbarer Schwalbe.
Würde mich über Erfahrungswerte freuen 

@wildkater: NP


----------



## wurzelhoppser (14. März 2009)

The Micha ist ja ganz schön dein Stereo,aber mach mal was mit der Zugverlegung,besonders die Bremsleitung.Ist alles ein bischen zu lang.Gruss


----------



## Fränki__ (14. März 2009)

TheMicha schrieb:


> Wenn wir schonmal wieder bei dem LRS-Thema sind...
> Ist jemand von euch schon einmal einen 2.4er Maxxis Advantage bzw. Ardent am Stereo gefahren? Passt der in den Hinterbau? Laut Maxxis-Reifen-Thread und silberfische.net soll dieser ja deutlich breiter bauen als ein vergleichbarer Schwalbe.
> Würde mich über Erfahrungswerte freuen



Servus, zum 2.4er Ardent im Stereo kann ich nix sagen da ich noch auf mein Stereo warte.

Allerdings fahre ich den Reifen mit meinem SX Trail auf einer DT Swiss 6.1. Finde den Reifen vom Fahrverhalten und dem entsprechenden Gewicht super, bin damit auch schon in Winterberg unterwegs gewesen, ohne Auffälligkeiten. Ich sehe den Schlappen in absoluter Konkurrenz zur Betty, mit bedeutend mehr Kurvengrip.

Was die Breite betrifft muß ich Dich leider enttäuschen, die Big Betty baut immer noch breiter - allerdings nicht viel 

So, hoffe ich konnte helfen.


----------



## TheMicha (14. März 2009)

@ wurzelhoppser:


> PS.: Ich weiß... Die vordere Bremsleitung ist noch etwas lang. Wird aber noch gekürzt



Hab ich ja selbst schon geschrieben das es noch etwas chaotisch aussieht. Allerdings muss ich mir erst noch das Bleeding Kit für die Avid und benötigtes Material dafür besorgen. Habe ich selbst noch nie gemacht...  Aber viel schwerer als Entlüften kann das ja auch nicht sein


----------



## pseudosportler (14. März 2009)

wildkater schrieb:


> Was haltet Ihr von diesem LRS:
> 
> http://www.actionsports.de/Laufraed...911-Sapim-Laufradsatz-in-4-Styles::17559.html
> 
> ...



Fürs gleiche Geld bekommt man auf der Insel einen LRS mit na Hope Pro II Narbe, Mavic EN 521 Felgen und DT Competition Speichen, ist wohl etwas schwere aber geht auch mit Schnellspanner oder diversen anderen Felgen.
z.B. hier http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Kits.aspx?ModelID=7599

MfG pseudosportler


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rip74 (14. März 2009)

Um vom lr-diskurs wieder etwas weg zu kommen hier ein kleiner einwand:
160mm federweg stehen dem stereo soooo gut


----------



## chri55 (14. März 2009)

da fragt man sich doch glatt, ob das Fritzz nicht die bessere Wahl gewesen wäre 
aber wenn das Stereo 160 verkraftet, auch gut.


----------



## stereotom (14. März 2009)

Ich find schon, dass der Federweg dieser Gabel zum Hinterbau und auch zur Geo des Stereo passt. Aber das Gewicht? Ich würde vorne auch gerne etwas mehr haben wollen. Schön wären 150mm mit Stahlfeder vielleicht mit 34mm Standrohren, Steckachse und das noch unter - sagen wir mal 2,1kg... Aber ich find nichts in der Richtung.


----------



## rip74 (14. März 2009)

stereotom schrieb:


> Ich find schon, dass der Federweg dieser Gabel zum Hinterbau und auch zur Geo des Stereo passt. Aber das Gewicht? Ich würde vorne auch gerne etwas mehr haben wollen. Schön wären 150mm mit Stahlfeder vielleicht mit 34mm Standrohren, Steckachse und das noch unter - sagen wir mal 2,1kg... Aber ich find nichts in der Richtung.



das hätt ich dann auch sofort genommen....
aber dafür könntest du sofort mal 1000 scheine locker machen - 
360,- reichen und sagen wir mal 750g mehrgewicht was solls!
unter 14kg ist ok, dann muss ich nicht ständig alles nachziehen und zentrieren!


----------



## wildkater (14. März 2009)

pseudosportler schrieb:


> Fürs gleiche Geld bekommt man auf der Insel einen LRS mit na Hope Pro II Narbe, Mavic EN 521 Felgen und DT Competition Speichen, ist wohl etwas schwere aber geht auch mit Schnellspanner oder diversen anderen Felgen.
> z.B. hier http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Kits.aspx?ModelID=7599
> 
> MfG pseudosportler


 Da bin ich in letzter Zeit öfter auf der HP! Trotzdem danke!


----------



## stereotom (14. März 2009)

rip74 schrieb:


> das hätt ich dann auch sofort genommen....
> aber dafür könntest du sofort mal 1000 scheine locker machen -
> 360,- reichen und sagen wir mal 750g mehrgewicht was solls!
> unter 14kg ist ok, dann muss ich nicht ständig alles nachziehen und zentrieren!



750g mehr aufs ganze Rad verteilt wären ja okay, aber das Gewicht mehr am Vorderrad? Wollte ich jetzt nicht haben. Denke mal, dass mich das doch sehr beim Bunny Hop, Dropen (da braucht man den Bunny Hop) und engen Anliegern stören würde. Die Agilität leidet doch drunter, oder? Beim Downhill ist die Gabel bestimmt Klasse, aber das ist halt nicht alles, und schon gar nicht fürs Stereo, imho...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Andi 3001 (14. März 2009)

Ich würds mit 750ml mehr trinken (also hinten) ausgleicehn
Ne mal ehrlich, hab ich mir alles schon überlegt. ich nuutze mein Stereo gerne am Limit, aber ich möchte ihm das nicht mehr für die ewigkeit zu muten! nIch habs stereo zwar mit Muddy Marys, 200er scheiben, usw. wenigstens in richtung enduro gebracht, aber ich glaube ein fritzz ist das was mir fehlt. deshalb werde ich mir das sttereo auch nicht aufrüsten! denn wenn ich (ich möchte definitiv nicht auf fox verzichten!!!) 1500 in das Teil noch reinsteck ---> also felgen, gabel...., dann kann ich doch auch noch auf die 3000 hin sparen, mir ein fritzz holen und dann das stereo zum "schnell  hoch-runter" und das fritzz zum "schnellhoch-schneller runter" fahren nutzen. Das wär für mich perfekt. Jetzt fehlt nur noch etwas geld


----------



## rip74 (14. März 2009)

stereotom schrieb:


> 750g mehr aufs ganze Rad verteilt wären ja okay, aber das Gewicht mehr am Vorderrad? Wollte ich jetzt nicht haben. Denke mal, dass mich das doch sehr beim Bunny Hop, Dropen (da braucht man den Bunny Hop) und engen Anliegern stören würde. Die Agilität leidet doch drunter, oder? Beim Downhill ist die Gabel bestimmt Klasse, aber das ist halt nicht alles, und schon gar nicht fürs Stereo, imho...



wenn du wiederum schaust wie weit bei manchen der sattel und somit der schwerpunktnach hinten wandert wirkt sich das wiederum nur positiv auf die ausgewogenheit aus...
man kanns immer drehen und wenden wies einem passt, wichtig ist zu wissen wo man seinen schwerpunkt setzt bzw. was einem wichtig scheint.
rauf komm ich dank eta super - runter dank 160mm noch besser!
also für mich ist das gewichtgedöns hinfällig ;-)


----------



## stereotom (14. März 2009)

rip74 schrieb:


> ...wichtig ist zu wissen wo man seinen schwerpunkt setzt bzw. was einem wichtig scheint...



Durch meinen Schwerpunkt tendiere ich momentan am ehesten zur Vanilla R. Die gibts auch recht günstig.


----------



## rip74 (14. März 2009)

stereotom schrieb:


> Durch meinen Schwerpunkt tendiere ich momentan am ehesten zur Vanilla R. Die gibts auch recht günstig.



wenn dann nur mit absenkung, aber auch recht günstig
guckst du http://www.ciclib.de/Fox-36-Talas-R...op=bornmann&SessionId=&a=article&ProdNr=A4439


----------



## chri55 (15. März 2009)

die liegt aber nicht bei den angepeilten 2,1kg sondern um die 2,4kg.


----------



## stereotom (15. März 2009)

und es ist keine van-Gabel


----------



## rip74 (15. März 2009)

euch kann mans aber auch gar nicht recht machen!


----------



## MasifCentralier (15. März 2009)

Leute,Leute
Es gibt doch ne Stahlfedergabel mit 150mm um die 2kg. Schaut mal nach Pace Gabeln und ihr werdet Bauklötze staunen.
http://www.superlight-bikeparts.com/index.html?mountainbike_federgabeln.htm


----------



## stereotom (15. März 2009)

Meinst du die pace rc 40 fighter ? Soll das eine Stahlfedergabel sein? Habe darauf keinen Hinweis gefunden. Sieht aber eher nach Luft aus.


----------



## chri55 (15. März 2009)

nein, ist meines Wissens Stahlfeder.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stereotom (15. März 2009)

your enemy schrieb:


> nein, ist meines Wissens Stahlfeder.



Pace RC40 Fighter Forks (2007)      

Packed with every feature to ensure Perfect Control of your Long-Travel All Mountain Trail Bike, the New 07 RC40 Fighter is one of the Most Versatile Forks Available with the Consistent, Linear Smoothness of a Coil Spring in a Fork which weighs less than most Competitors Air Forks. The Travel Express System lets you click to your Preferred Rider Height and Travel (in 3mm increments), whilst the Launch Control 2 adds Lockout and Climbing Aid Functions, revised for 2007 with Accelerator Groove for even Better Performance. New Extreme Condition Seals add UK-Proof Durability for Guaranteed Glitch-Free Performance It is amazingly Stiff & Strong, but weighs in at only 1.83Kg. the RC40 is Light, Stiff, Super-Plush and the best Pace YetMBR 

For Trail & All-Mountain Riding 
120-150mm Travel w/Travel Express System 
*Custom-Wound Silicon Chrome Steel Coil Spring* 
Launch Control 2 Lockout w/Accelerator Grove 
External Lockout Threshold Adjustment 
Active Travel Reserve 
External Compression Adjustment 
External Rebound Adjustment 
32mm Butted 7050-T6 Aluminium Stanchions 
Hollowform Carbon Fibre Sliders, Polished & Hard Anodised 
7075-T6 Aluminium CNC Crown 
New Sintered, Deeper Bearings 
Length: 524mm 
Choose Regular or 20mm Thru Axle 
Disc Ready Dropouts (up to 8 Rotors) 
Weight: 1.83Kg (Regular), 1.93Kg (20mm Thru Axle) 
Colour: Carbon/Gold


Jetzt staune ich echt Bauklötze... Leider gibts anscheinend keine Erfahrungsbericht hier dazu. Werd aber gleich mal dir SuFu nochmal anschmeißen.


----------



## Giant XTC (15. März 2009)

Servus Zusammen,

ich hab mal ne kurze Frage bezüglich der P6 Sattelstütze an meinem Stereo. Die lässt sich nämlich nur ziemlich schwerfällig bewegen (rein oder raus) und zerkratzt dabei auch ziemlich stark.

Nach 2 Jahren inkl. Wintereinsatz ist es mir gerade eben beim "Frühjahrsputz" wieder ganz deutlich aufgefallen.

Ist das bei Euch auch so? Kann man die Stütze irgendwie wieder etwas geschmeidiger machen? Fett soll ja wegen dem Carbon nicht so gut sein!

Danke und Gruß
Daniel


----------



## chri55 (15. März 2009)

entweder ist das Rohr des Rahmens unsauber gearbeitet oder Dreck ist die Ursache. oder beides. einfach mal mit einem Tuch das Rohr innen sauber machen und evtl. Grate mit einer Feile bearbeiten.


----------



## wildkater (15. März 2009)

Giant XTC schrieb:


> Servus Zusammen,
> 
> ich hab mal ne kurze Frage bezüglich der P6 Sattelstütze an meinem Stereo. Die lässt sich nämlich nur ziemlich schwerfällig bewegen (rein oder raus) und zerkratzt dabei auch ziemlich stark.
> 
> ...


--> Silikon-Spray!


----------



## Giant XTC (17. März 2009)

Also, mein  - Händler hat mit so einer Klobürste aus Stahl die er auf eine Bohrmaschiene gesetzt hat das Sitzrohr gesäubert.

Die Stütze passt jetzt schon wieder viel besser, etwas Silikonspray werde ich mir aber auch mal besorgen.


----------



## stereotom (17. März 2009)

Von meinem Händler wird das Sattelrohr mit einer Reibale ausgerieben, bis die Stütze vernüftig passt. Es muss eventuell nachgearbeitet werden.


----------



## daishi (21. März 2009)

Hallo,

habe mir vor kurzem auch das Stereo zugelegt. Da ich unbedingt eine individuelle Ausstattung wollte, habe ich mir den 2008er Rahmen gekauft und das Bike dann selbst aufgebaut.

Beim Rahmen ist das kleine Schutzblech nicht dabei. Leider gibt es bei uns in der Nähe keinen Cube Händler. 

Bekommt man das Teil im Netz irgendwo einzeln und wenn ja - wie ist es befestigt ????

Danke für die Infos.


----------



## onesmiley (22. März 2009)

Hi Daishi,

das Teil gibts z. B. bei Chainreactioncycles:
http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Models.aspx?ModelID=34774

Befestigt wird es mit Kabelbindern. 

Gruß
Chris


----------



## cabal06ba (22. März 2009)

Ich hab's fÃ¼r irgendwas um die 15â¬ beim nÃ¤chsten Cube-HÃ¤ndler bekommen, kannst ja mal schauen, ob du einen in der NÃ¤he hast.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## turbomensch (22. März 2009)

@stereotom: schon mal die DT Swiss EXC150 angeschaut? Stechachste, absenkbar, knappe 1700g ...kostet zwar, aber s Gewicht der DT Gabeln is einfach Hammer...
ich bin die neulich an nem Liteville probegefahren... echt klasse! und an meinen Liteville-Aufbau kommt jetz definitiv ne DT Gabel.. zwar die XMC130, aber denk von Funktion, Ansprechverhalten usw. dürfte die EXC150 sehr ähnlich sein..


----------



## wildkater (22. März 2009)

Hallo Leute, nur so mal aus Interesse.
Welchen Druck habt Ihr so in Eurer *Fox Float RP23* bzw. *Fox Talas* (die vom 2007er Stereo mit 130mm max. Federweg).
Die Angabe des Fahrergewichts wäre zum Vergleichen durchaus praktisch


----------



## Andi 3001 (22. März 2009)

Für dich schau ich extra nach  Moomennt


----------



## Andi 3001 (22. März 2009)

Also: Ich denke zum Vergleich kann ich auch die 140er gabbel mal reinschreiben. kann man ja dann mit anderen mit ner 140er vergleichen...
Gewicht: 68-70kg (kommt immer drauf an)
Gabel: ~3,0 bar
Dämpfer: ~ 8,0 bar
Der Federweg wird relaativ effektiv, bis auf die letzten paar mm genutzt. Ich fahr damit auch gern härtere Sachen, auch mal mit droops...


----------



## stereotom (22. März 2009)

onesmiley schrieb:


> Hi Daishi,
> 
> das Teil gibts z. B. bei Chainreactioncycles:
> http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Models.aspx?ModelID=34774
> ...



Soweit ich das mitbekommen habe, passt das nur bis zu den 2008ern. Ab 2009 gibts so ein kleineres Ding aus Carbon, das an dem Bogen befestigt wird. Weis es aber nicht sicher...

@turbomensch:
Da würde ich lieber zur Vanilla greifen. Wie gesagt: Nur eine mit Stahlfeder kommt in Frage.

@wildkater
Bei 75kg habe ich in der Talas 65Psi und im RP23 145Psi.


----------



## wildkater (22. März 2009)

Du bist der Hammer Andi 3001!

8 bar wäre mir mit 90kg nackig etwas wenig...
habe zwar meine perfekte Abstimmung immer noch nicht gefunden (bzw. keine Zeit dafür) - aber ich fahre immer so mit mind. 10,5 bar, habe auch schon 12 bar probiert (das war mir aber subjektiv etwas gar hart).

Fahre übrigens auch gerne mal bis in den leichteren Endurobereich, ansonsten klassisch AM würde ich sagen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## turbomensch (22. März 2009)

achso.. nur Stahlfeder.. hab ich scheinbar überlesen...


----------



## Andi 3001 (22. März 2009)

wildkater schrieb:


> Du bist der Hammer Andi 3001!
> 
> 8 bar wäre mir mit 90kg nackig etwas wenig...
> habe zwar meine perfekte Abstimmung immer noch nicht gefunden (bzw. keine Zeit dafür) - aber ich fahre immer so mit mind. 10,5 bar, habe auch schon 12 bar probiert (das war mir aber subjektiv etwas gar hart).
> ...



Jop so Richtung Enduro fahr ich auch...Deshalb auch mein Wunsch: Noch ein Fritzz! Dann hätt ich das Stereo zum Gas geben und das Fritzz zum harten Surfen. YEAH! Jetzt muss ich nur noch einige Stunden in der Werkstatt von unsrem Bikeshop arbeiten


----------



## stereotom (22. März 2009)

Andi 3001 schrieb:


> Jop so Richtung Enduro fahr ich auch...Deshalb auch mein Wunsch: Noch ein Fritzz! Dann hätt ich das Stereo zum Gas geben und das Fritzz zum harten Surfen. YEAH! Jetzt muss ich nur noch einige Stunden in der Werkstatt von unsrem Bikeshop arbeiten



Und dann fährst du mit dem Fritzz Richtung Freeride und dann brauchst wieder ein anderes Rad. Der Abstand vom Stereo zum Fritzz wäre mir da zu gering. Eins der beiden Räder verliert da mMn die Daseinsberechtigung.


----------



## Andi 3001 (22. März 2009)

Stimmt grob gesehn. allerdings fehlt mir dazu ein Teil: Die Gabel. Also,m bevor ich jetzt wieder hör, welche gabel was taugt, und dass ich spinne, sag ich, wie ichs empfinde.
Wenn du was gröberes als das Fritzz willst, brauchst 180mm. So, ich bin bisher einige gabeln in dem bereich gefahren. Und ich muss eins sagen: Keine, aber wirklich keine Marke der welt kommt für mich persöhnlich an die präzision und leistung von ner Fox ran! Das ist meine persöhnliche meiniung, also net gleich wieder "losbrülllen!"
Dumm nur, dass fox 160, und dann gleich 200mm hat?! Das versteh ich zwar nicht, aber egal. Auf jedenfall möchte ich niieee nieeee wieder auf Fox verzihten müssen. Aus dem grund kommt zum aktuellen zeitpunkt nix mit 180mm in frage. und da 200 zuviel sind, bleiben nur noch 160, oder??!
Man kann ja für 2010 hoffen!


----------



## Fritzzer93 (22. März 2009)

@andi
ich denke warten ist nicht verkehrt. Schätze mal, dass Cube bald einen "richtigen" Freerider bringt, wenn der Wagenknecht schon so manchen Prototypen fährt.


----------



## Andi 3001 (22. März 2009)

Jop, denk ich mir auch. Dann muss nur noch Fox mit ziehen. Und dass müssen sie bei dem aufwärtstrend der Federwege auch irgendwann!


----------



## stereotom (22. März 2009)

Eine 180er von Fox wäre fein. Ein gute Alternative wäre da die Fox 36 VAN, was z.B. das Canyon Torque FR zu bieten hätte. Und das ist auf jeden Fall was Gröberes als das Fritzz


----------



## Andi 3001 (22. März 2009)

Aber nicht federwegs technisch! Und da ich beides schon gefahren bin würd ich mich trotzdem für cube entscheiden! Grund: Ich find den hinterbau viel präzieser! Aber das torque war vn vorne rein ein heißer mitstreiter! najja, mal sehn.


----------



## stereotom (22. März 2009)

Welches Torque? Das FR kann man mit dem Fritzz garnicht vergleichen. Eher das ES. Und das ist, finde ich, noch mehr Enduro als das Fritzz.


----------



## Andi 3001 (22. März 2009)

Ich bin das ES gefahrn. Aber ich glaub dass das fritzz gar nicht sooooo komplett anders is. aber is mir egal. ich muss eh erst noch viel arbeiten. bis dahin gibts hoffentlich dann 2010 nen freerider von cube und die passende 180er fox!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Goddi8 (23. März 2009)

wildkater schrieb:


> Hallo Leute, nur so mal aus Interesse.
> Welchen Druck habt Ihr so in Eurer *Fox Float RP23* bzw. *Fox Talas* (die vom 2007er Stereo mit 130mm max. Federweg).
> Die Angabe des Fahrergewichts wäre zum Vergleichen durchaus praktisch




Hi,
ich fahr bei 75kg
60-65 PSI an der Talas X (65 bei Marathon o.ä.)
11 Bar am RP23


----------



## daschwob (24. März 2009)

Goddi8 schrieb:


> Hi,
> ich fahr bei 75kg
> 60-65 PSI an der Talas X (65 bei Marathon o.ä.)
> 11 Bar am RP23



ganz schön viel.
Ich fahre bei 85kg 1,05 MPa.


----------



## wildkater (24. März 2009)

Erstmal Danke an alle, die bis jetzt Ihre "Drücke" von Gabel + Dämpfer am Stereo übermittelt haben - ich sammle alles in Excel und werde - wenn mir jemand sagen kann wie das geht - das Ergebnis hier im Forum präsentieren... die wissenschaftliche Ausarbeitung überlasse ich dann anderen 

Bis jetzt haben 3 Leute ihre kompletten Angaben gemacht sowie einer den Dämpferdruck...


----------



## daschwob (24. März 2009)

wildkater schrieb:


> Erstmal Danke an alle, die bis jetzt Ihre "Drücke" von Gabel + Dämpfer am Stereo übermittelt haben - ich sammle alles in Excel und werde - wenn mir jemand sagen kann wie das geht - das Ergebnis hier im Forum präsentieren... die wissenschaftliche Ausarbeitung überlasse ich dann anderen
> 
> Bis jetzt haben 3 Leute ihre kompletten Angaben gemacht sowie einer den Dämpferdruck...



...pump Deinen Dämpfer doch einfach so auf,
dass du 20-30% SAG hast - passt!


----------



## Goddi8 (24. März 2009)

daschwob schrieb:


> ganz schön viel.
> Ich fahre bei 85kg 1,05 MPa.



Hi,
ich bin bisher zufrieden damit. Federweg wird ausgenutzt und das Ganze fühlt sich auch geschmiedig an


----------



## wildkater (25. März 2009)

daschwob schrieb:


> ...pump Deinen Dämpfer doch einfach so auf,
> dass du 20-30% SAG hast - passt!


werd ich dieses WE machen - wenn ich mein Kellerregal aufgebaut habe, die STEREO-Lager geschmiert habe, den Ölwechsel in der Federgabel meines Hardtails vollzogen habe, Scheibenbremsenbeläge gewechselt habe...

Mich interessierts halt einfach. Hab beruflich auch viel mit "Listen" zu tun...


----------



## MTB-Max (25. März 2009)

Ich hätte mal eine Frage zum Thema Umwerfer am 06/07 Rahmen: Kann mn auch einen neuen XT Umwerfer verbauen oder muss es das Modell von 2006, also FD-M760 sein? Weil viel Platz ist ja da nicht gerade. Vielleicht hat jemand schon einmal das Problem gehabt


----------



## MasifCentralier (25. März 2009)

Warum willst du einen anderen verbauen?
Die E-Type Umwerfer haben eigentlich alle die gleichen Abmessungen.


----------



## MTB-Max (25. März 2009)

einfach weil sich der käfig vom Umwerfer verbogen hat und ich das auch mit Gewalt nicht wieder hinbekommen hab und vor allem sind die neuen XT Umwerfer einfacher aufzutreiben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gnss (26. März 2009)

Hat schonmal jemand einen Magura Hugin Dämpfer in das Stereo verpflanzt oder irgendetwas anderes als den im Lieferumfang enthaltenen Fox RP23?


----------



## wildkater (27. März 2009)

Gibt's sowas:

*http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/132248*

auch fürs CUBE Stereo (2007)?

Oder zumindest sowas ähnliches?


----------



## Freaky-D (27. März 2009)

Meines Wissens ja. Musste mal zu deinem händler düsen und fragen, weil was sowas kostet, weiß ich auch nicht...


----------



## wildkater (27. März 2009)

Freaky-D schrieb:


> Meines Wissens ja. Musste mal zu deinem händler düsen und fragen, weil was sowas kostet, weiß ich auch nicht...


Sorry, hab mich falsch ausgedrückt 
Ich meinte: gibt es so eine Foto mit der Aufstellung bzw. Erklärung um welche Lager es sich genau handelt? Dann kann man selber welche besorgen und muss nicht bei CUBE / dem Händler nachfragen und einen überhöhten Preis zahlen...
Leider hab ich keine Ahnung, wie die Lager beim Stereo heißen... Gottseidank sind die an meinem Bike auch noch alle i. O....


----------



## gnss (30. März 2009)

Kann mir jemand mal sagen, wieviel Platz um den Dämpfer herum ist, im ausgefederten Zustand zum Sitzrohr und im eingefederten Zustand zur Querverstrebung des Hinterbaus?


----------



## daschwob (30. März 2009)

gnss schrieb:


> Kann mir jemand mal sagen, wieviel Platz um den Dämpfer herum ist, im ausgefederten Zustand zum Sitzrohr und im eingefederten Zustand zur Querverstrebung des Hinterbaus?



Hä? Versteh isch net!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tobone (30. März 2009)

Habe mal eine Frage zum Stereo. Die Sattelstütze reicht ja recht weit nach hinten über das HR (ähnlich wie beim Scott Genius) . Wie sieht es mit der Kletterfähigkeit und mit der Kraftübertragung aus (ist ja am besten wenn man über dem Tretlager sitzt).
Wer hat ungefähr meine Größe und welchen Rahmen fährt er? (bin 189, Schrittlänge 94)

Gruß  Tobi


----------



## wildkater (30. März 2009)

tobone schrieb:


> Habe mal eine Frage zum Stereo. Die Sattelstütze reicht ja recht weit nach hinten über das HR (ähnlich wie beim Scott Genius) . Wie sieht es mit der Kletterfähigkeit und mit der Kraftübertragung aus (ist ja am besten wenn man über dem Tretlager sitzt).
> Wer hat ungefähr meine Größe und welchen Rahmen fährt er? (bin 189, Schrittlänge 94)
> 
> Gruß  Tobi


 ca. 185cm / SL 90: 18" (2007er Modell)


----------



## gnss (30. März 2009)

daschwob schrieb:


> Hä? Versteh isch net!



An den markierten Stellen, links im ausgefederten, rechts im eingefederten Zustand.


----------



## tobone (30. März 2009)

Beim 09er ist ja das Oberrohr etwas kürzer gewrden. Also vielleicht 20 Zoll mal sehen. Wie ist es denn mit meinen anderen Fragen?


----------



## Andi 3001 (30. März 2009)

klettert, wie ich find sehr gut. Ich find, grad weil der sattel soweit hinten is, ists a.) beqemer und b.) bei sehr steilen rampen musst du natürlich weiter vor, aber du verlierst hinten nicht den grip.
Scott genius kenn ich auch gut, und find da ists änlich. Bei ner position mehr überm tretlager, wie z.b. roxcky altitude, kommts mir eher zusammengepfärcht, so eher richtung marathon rad vor.


----------



## daschwob (30. März 2009)

@ gnss: Warum misst Du es nicht selber? Dein gewünschtes Mass im eingefederten Zustand ist wohl ein bisschen schwierig zu messen. Das andere Maß geht schon zu messen.

@tobone: bin auch 189cm, Schrittlänge ?
ich fahr ein 20". Wobei ich mir mittlerweile ein 18er kaufen würde.
Wenns steil wird, musste schon ordentlich nach vorne rutschen, damit das VR aufm
boden bleibt.


----------



## gnss (30. März 2009)

Weil ich noch kein Stereo habe und es auch sonst hier in der Nähe keins gibt, an dem ich messen könnte. Im eingefederten Zustand messen geht eigentlich recht einfach, wenn man die Luft aus dem Dämpfer lässt.


----------



## Freaky-D (30. März 2009)

Mich würde mehr interessieren, warum du das wissen willst!


----------



## gnss (30. März 2009)

Weil ich den Rahmen ohne Dämpfer kaufen will und dort ein anderer rein soll.


----------



## daschwob (30. März 2009)

gnss schrieb:


> Weil ich den Rahmen ohne Dämpfer kaufen will und dort ein anderer rein soll.



...also im ausgefederten Zustand ist da ein ca. 3-4 mm breiter Spalt.
Die Luft lass ich jetzt net aus meinem Dämpfer, da ich selber keine Pumpe habe. Aber ich denke, wennde Dir nen anderen Dämpfer einbauen willst,
sollte der äussere Durchmesser i.e. dem des RP23 entsprechen, evtl. geht auch noch einer, der 2mm mehr hat (im Durchmesser).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## daschwob (30. März 2009)

gnss schrieb:


> Weil ich den Rahmen ohne Dämpfer kaufen will und dort ein anderer rein soll.



...also im ausgefederten Zustand ist da ein ca. 3-4 mm breiter Spalt.
Die Luft lass ich jetzt net aus meinem Dämpfer, da ich selber keine Pumpe habe. Aber ich denke, wennde Dir nen anderen Dämpfer einbauen willst,
sollte der äussere Durchmesser i.e. dem des RP23 entsprechen, evtl. geht auch noch einer, der 2mm mehr hat (im Durchmesser).



Weils hier schon öfters ne Schutzblech Diskussion gab, hab ich jetzt mal 
mein selbstgebautes Fotografiert:





uups doppelpost!!


----------



## gnss (30. März 2009)

Kannst du vielleicht den äußeren Durchmesser des Dämpfers messen? Damit könnte ich ganz gut abschätzen, ob der andere Dämpfer passt.


----------



## daschwob (31. März 2009)

gnss schrieb:


> Kannst du vielleicht den äußeren Durchmesser des Dämpfers messen? Damit könnte ich ganz gut abschätzen, ob der andere Dämpfer passt.



klar, kann ich machen, ich guck mal in der Anleitung, ob da ne Zeichnung mit den Maßen drin ist, könnte ich einscannen und Dir schicken.
Aber erst heute Abend, bin grad beim Arbeiten


----------



## gnss (31. März 2009)

Das wäre super, sonst auch gerne mit einem Messschieber an der dicksten Stelle.


----------



## MasifCentralier (31. März 2009)

Warum willst du bloß nen andren Dämpfer einbauen???


----------



## tobone (31. März 2009)

Fährt von euch schon jemand das neue Stereo R1 Carbon und hat es gewichtsmäßig noch etwas getunt? Würde mich mal interessieren was da so drin ist. Natürlich s, daß man es danach noch als All mountain bezeichnen kann


----------



## gnss (31. März 2009)

MasifCentralier schrieb:


> Warum willst du bloß nen andren Dämpfer einbauen???


Weil der günstiger und schöner ist.


----------



## Andi 3001 (31. März 2009)

tobone schrieb:


> Fährt von euch schon jemand das neue Stereo R1 Carbon und hat es gewichtsmäßig noch etwas getunt? Würde mich mal interessieren was da so drin ist. Natürlich s, daß man es danach noch als All mountain bezeichnen kann



Ums mal für schymmi und mich zu schreiben: KEIN Gewichtstuninng am Stereo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Aber bei Cube kannst da recht viel machen. N Bekanter baut sichs AMS Hpc auf, und der hat neben mir die teile gewogen. also vorbausmäßig, usw., halt so der leinkrams (Sattel, Vorbau, Lenker, usw.) kann man bei den verbauten sachen was machen, wenn man das für nötig halten sollte...


----------



## Morrison (31. März 2009)

tobone schrieb:


> Fährt von euch schon jemand das neue Stereo R1 Carbon und hat es gewichtsmäßig noch etwas getunt? Würde mich mal interessieren was da so drin ist. Natürlich s, daß man es danach noch als All mountain bezeichnen kann



Hallo tobone,

also ich spiele mit dem gleichen Gedanken, weil ich eben den Federweg eines All-Mounatin mit dem Gewicht eines Marathon-Fullys sinnvoll vereinen möchte.

Ganz abgesehen, dass das natürlich alles GESCHMACKSACHE ist, neige ich dazu, hier neue Laufräder dranzupacken. Wenn man bspw. Mountain King Supersonic 2,2 auf eine Tune/DT-Kombi mit vernünftigen Schläuchen packt, sollte das in etwa ein Kilo einsparen.

Darüber hinaus wird bei mir wohl der Sattel ausgetauscht. Bislang bin ich den Selle SLR TT gefahren, mit dem ich super zurecht kam. Da sind dann auch noch mal um die 100 gr. drin.

Ich denke mal, dass man dann mit diesem Aufbau + Tacho, Flaschenhalten, Pedalen und evtl. Hörnchen in 18" bei knapp unter 12 Kilo landen dürfte.

Und den Wert finde ich für ein Fully mit 140 mm ziemlich gut. Klar bringt das auch Nachteile mit sich, aber ein geringeres Gewicht ist für mich eben auch ein großer Vorteil.

Ich denke, dass wir mit diesem Gedankengut wieder eine ordentliche Diskussion lostreten dürften. Aber was solls - jedem das Seine...

Viele Grüße und viel Spaß mit dem R1 - wann auch immer es kommen mag.

Morrison


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stereotom (31. März 2009)

Noch mal was zu Kletterfähigkeit:

Die Sitzposition ist von der Länge der Oberschenkel abhängig, da das Knie im Lot der Pedalachse (bei wagrechter Ausrichtung der Kubel) liegen sollte. Kettenstrebenlänge und Sitzwinkel sind bei jeder Rahmengröße gleich. Somit kommt man immer näher an die Hinterachse je größer man ist.

Bei 190 würde ich auf jeden Fall das 20er nehmen, da mit dem längeren Radstand das Rad nicht sooo schnell steigt.

Ich bin 183/86 und habe ein 18". Bin kürzlich ein Remedy in 19,5" gefahren und das stieg kein Stück. Richtig geul. Das kommt aber auch von der schwereren Gabel und dem längeren Radstand. Die Handlichkeit lässt aber mit einem längeren Radstand nach.


----------



## schymmi (1. April 2009)

@andi 
gebe dir wie immer in der gewichtsfrage vollkommen recht.

zum gewichtstuningwahnsinn biete ich euch einen neuen wert. habe in den letzten 4 wochen 6 kilo abgenommen. so das müsst ihr "wahnsinnigen "erstmal an eurem stereo abbauen!!

und jetzt zerlegt meinen kommentar nicht wieder ein einzelteile und bsagt gleich krummer hund zu mir.
 müsst ihr ja nicht all zu ernst nehmen. aber es ist halt der beste weg.

das ist effektives gewichtstuning.

​


----------



## Andi 3001 (1. April 2009)

shymmi, ich nehms nicht auseinander. Ich sag nur eins:
 
Bei mir geht da zwar nich soviel, aber is odch wurscht.


----------



## schymmi (1. April 2009)

Danke andi.
bei dir weis ich es ja. wir sind ja der gleichen meinung. 

schymmi​


----------



## monkey10 (1. April 2009)

stereotom schrieb:


> Ich bin 183/86 und habe ein 18". Bin kürzlich ein Remedy in 19,5" gefahren und das stieg kein Stück. Richtig geul. Das kommt aber auch von der schwereren Gabel und dem längeren Radstand. Die Handlichkeit lässt aber mit einem längeren Radstand nach.



Ein Trek mit der Rahmengröße 19,5" hat eine Oberrohrlänge von 615mm - das Stereo in 22" hat hingegen nur 610mm (deines mit 18" --> 585mm)... ich find daher, wennst ein Cube mit 18" fährst solltest eher ein Remedy in M probieren (591mm Oberrohrlänge)...

Sorry, dass ich mich da einmische. Hab das Remedy ein paar Tage getestet. Während ich ein Cube in 22" fahre (und kurzer Vorbau), würde ich ein Remedy in 19,5" (L) bevorzugen, vielleicht sogar ein M...


----------



## stereotom (1. April 2009)

Ich bin auch das 17,5er gefahren, aber das kam mir kleiner vor wie mein 18er Stereo. Vielleicht wegen dem Vorbau. Das 19,5 ist mir etwas zu groß und ich will auch gar kein Remedy. In der Klasse hab ich schon ein sehr gutes Rad.. ;-) Ich wollte eigentlich nur auf die Kletterfähigkeit von Rahmengeometrien eingehen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rip74 (2. April 2009)

wildkater schrieb:


> Gibt's sowas:
> 
> *http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/132248*
> 
> ...



hab sowas nur leider ohne lager bestellt, um fÃ¼r alle eventualitÃ¤ten der zukunft gerÃ¼stet zu sein, nachdem ich das drehmoment einer schraube Ã¼berstrapaziert hatte.

Mein HÃ¤ndler hatte mich damals 2008 um â¬32,- fÃ¼r die 07er Teile erleichtert, kann dir wennst willst auch ein foto machen!

Lg D.


----------



## wildkater (3. April 2009)

rip74 schrieb:


> hab sowas nur leider ohne lager bestellt, um für alle eventualitäten der zukunft gerüstet zu sein, nachdem ich das drehmoment einer schraube überstrapaziert hatte.
> 
> Mein Händler hatte mich damals 2008 um 32,- für die 07er Teile erleichtert, kann dir wennst willst auch ein foto machen!
> 
> Lg D.


Vielen Dank erstmal, war alles prophylaktisch gedacht, weil seit längerem ein widerliches Knarzen aus Richtung meiner Dämpferwippe kam.

Hab alle Bolzen rausgemacht, gereinigt und auch mit Fett nicht gepart und siehe da - man hört mich bergauf nicht mehr (zumindest nicht am knarzen) 

die Bolzen waren übrigens - im Gegensatz zum "kaputte-Lager-bei-Cube-Thread" hier irgendwo im Forum - gar nicht sooo schlimm verunreinigt und 0% korrodiert.


----------



## stereotom (4. April 2009)

Mal eine Frage:

Hat jemand von euch schon mal eine Gabel am Stereo gewechselt? Ich habe am 2008er auf dem Schaft der alten Gabel so eine Scheibe mit einem Konus dran damit das untere Lager kein Spiel hat. Wenn ich das Lager auf die neue Gabel stecke, dann hat das Lager Spiel.

Die Scheibe auf der alten Gabel ist anscheinend draufgepresst. Jetzt hab ich schon versucht die mit einem Stück Holz und leichten Schlägen runter zu bekommen, aber da tut sich nichts. Hab irgendwie angst, dass ich was kaputt mache.

Kennt sich jemand aus? Was soll ich tun?


----------



## FM27 (4. April 2009)

Den Ring auf deiner Gabel nennt man Gabelkonus damit zentriet sich die Gabel im Steuersatz und ist somit unbedingt zu verbauen. Der Ring wird mit Spezialwekzeug auf die Gabel geschlagen ,den alten zu entfernen und bei der neuen Gabel zu verwenden funktioniert schlecht weil du den Ring und die Gabel Beschädigst.


----------



## CrossTec (4. April 2009)

stereotom schrieb:


> Mal eine Frage:
> 
> Hat jemand von euch schon mal eine Gabel am Stereo gewechselt? Ich habe am 2008er auf dem Schaft der alten Gabel so eine Scheibe mit einem Konus dran damit das untere Lager kein Spiel hat. Wenn ich das Lager auf die neue Gabel stecke, dann hat das Lager Spiel.
> 
> ...


Nimm als erstes ein stabiles Messer. Mit der Schneide gehst du rundum unter den Konus drunter. Wenn du einen ersten Spalt hast, kannst du einen Schraubenzieher ansetzen, und mit kleinen Hebelbewegungen rundum den Konus lockern. Der sitzt nur auf dem ersten cm so eng.


----------



## stereotom (4. April 2009)

Aha!

Gibts dann für das Stereo bzw. dieses Steuerrohr extra einen Gabelkonus? Dann muss ich wohl zu meinem Händler und mir den drauf machen lassen.


----------



## CrossTec (4. April 2009)

Auf die neue Gabel bekommst du ihn am einfachsten wenn du ihn mit ner kleinen Säge aufsägst.  Alternativ kannst auch den Dremel nehmen. Kleiner Schnitt, und gut entgraten.

@FM27
Mit Gefühl arbeiten und dem Konus passiert gar nix!
Als Spezialwerkzeug kannst du ein altes Staubsaugerrohr nehmen!


----------



## CrossTec (4. April 2009)

stereotom schrieb:


> Aha!
> 
> Gibts dann für das Stereo bzw. dieses Steuerrohr extra einen Gabelkonus? Dann muss ich wohl zu meinem Händler und mir den drauf machen lassen.



Der Konus ist ein Teil vom Steuersatz. Mit etwas Gefühl brauchts da keinen Händler.


----------



## stereotom (4. April 2009)

CrossTec schrieb:


> Nimm als erstes ein stabiles Messer. Mit der Schneide gehst du rundum unter den Konus drunter. Wenn du einen ersten Spalt hast, kannst du einen Schraubenzieher ansetzen, und mit kleinen Hebelbewegungen rundum den Konus lockern. Der sitzt nur auf dem ersten cm so eng.



Du der Konus ist aber ganz schön stramm drauf, mit Hammer und Holz hat sich da nichts getan. Und fester konnte ich nicht, da sich sonst die Scheibe eventuell verbogen hätte. Aber ich schau mal...


----------



## CrossTec (4. April 2009)

stereotom schrieb:


> Du der Konus ist aber ganz schön stramm drauf, mit Hammer und Holz hat sich da nichts getan. Und fester konnte ich nicht, da sich sonst die Scheibe eventuell verbogen hätte. Aber ich schau mal...



Nimm ein altes stabiles Messer, und "treib" die Schneide mit dem Hammer unter den Konus. Dann kannst du nen Schraubenzieher ansetzen....

Manche Gabeln (z.B. meine alte Reba SL) haben eine Vertiefung um den Konus leichter wieder abziehen zu können.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Andi 3001 (4. April 2009)

Mhm, also normal müssts abgehn?! So schwerr hat ichs bei noch keiner gabel!! Vll. verklemmt, oder sowas...normal gehts mit n paar schlägen mit dem gummiehammer...


----------



## stereotom (4. April 2009)

Habs grad ab bekommen, ging ganz gut mit einem Messer und dann mit einem Schraubenzieher und einer Spachtel immer weiter raus getrieben.

Vielen Dank für eure Hilfe. In dieser Gemeinschaft hier bleiben halt keine Probleme ungelöst...


----------



## blackraider67 (9. April 2009)

blackraider67 schrieb:


> Hab heute nochmal geschaut,
> also vorne ist der Leerweg ungefähr 2cm, kein mehrmaliges pumpen notwendig,
> der Druckpunkt verändert sich nicht,
> hinten hat er ungefähr den doppelten leerweg,nach 2-3mal ziehen, wird er geringfügig
> ...



Hallo !
Mal einn neuer Report :
Mittlerweile ist meine "The one" eingebremst, und was soll ich sagen:
Haaaaaaammmmmmmer !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Die beste Bremse, die ich je hatte !!!!!!!!!!!!
Allerdings : jetzt quietscht sie vorne !!!!!!!!!!


----------



## blackraider67 (9. April 2009)

Was ich auch noch hatte :
Ein furchtbares Knacken, konnte es zuerst nicht lokalisieren,
aber nachdem ich das Hinterrad ausgebaut hatte, ist mir aufgefallen :
Die schrauben, mit denen man das Ausfallende festschraubt, waren locker!
Hatte das hier auch schon mal jemand ??


----------



## Andi 3001 (9. April 2009)

Quietschen: Ja hab ich auch hin und wieder mit meiner....Mach doch mal die Scheibe mit bisl bremsreiniger sauber..Wenns nix hilft, schleif mit feinem schleifpapier mal die beläge etwas ab (kann sein, dass darauf dreck is, oder, dass sie ganz glatt sind. Sollte helfen.
Knacken: Nein, in der form noch nich.. Wenn das Rad relativ neu ist, dann hätte das der, der es aufgebaut hat mit drehmoment überprüfen müssen. mach ich beim aufbauen auch immer!


----------



## blackraider67 (9. April 2009)

Andi 3001 schrieb:


> Quietschen: Ja hab ich auch hin und wieder mit meiner....Mach doch mal die Scheibe mit bisl bremsreiniger sauber..Wenns nix hilft, schleif mit feinem schleifpapier mal die beläge etwas ab (kann sein, dass darauf dreck is, oder, dass sie ganz glatt sind. Sollte helfen.
> Knacken: Nein, in der form noch nich.. Wenn das Rad relativ neu ist, dann hätte das der, der es aufgebaut hat mit drehmoment überprüfen müssen. mach ich beim aufbauen auch immer!


Danke, den Tiop werde ich mal befolgen.

Ein Knacken habe ich ausserdem noch wenn ich zb über Wurzelteppiche fahre und beim ausfedern(kommt nur ab und zu vor),aber dann knackts schon heftig, keine Ahnung, wo das herkommt.
Wenn ich neben dem Rad stehe, und auf den Sattel drücke, und das Rad einfedere, taucht das nicht auf.


----------



## Andi 3001 (9. April 2009)

Zieh mal deine VR Bremse. Dan drückst du das rad vor. Wenn die Gabel einfedert und es knackt, dann ists die Gabelkrone....Aber knacken is imer so lala Aber versuch das mit der Gabelkrone mal...Also obs bei der gabel beim einfedern knackt..


----------



## Freaky-D (9. April 2009)

Was das Quietschen angeht. Was solls, lasse quietschen! Anfangs hab ich auch versucht das weg zubekommen, nur da es immer weider kam hab ichs jetzt aufgegeben. Und ich muss sagen, hat auch seine Vorteile! richtig dosiert spart man auf die Art und Weise ne Klingel!


----------



## Andi 3001 (9. April 2009)

Klingel kannst dir auch sparen, wenn man grüßt, und/oder fragt  Ich machs quietschen auch nur dann weg, wenns mir wirklich tierisch aufn sack geht!! Und dann kanns auch sein, dass des mal 800km und mehr ohne quietschn hält


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gericool (9. April 2009)

Hallo liebe Leute

Da ihr hier so einen schönen Stereo Thread habt hätt ich da mal eine Frage an die Experten hier.

Bei meinem 08er Stereo lässt sich die Sattelstütze nur bis zur 3 cm Markierung absenken.

Nun hab ich überlegt die Stütze zu kürzen. Hat damit jemand schon schlechte Erfahrungen gemacht, oder ist das unproblematisch sofern ich mich an die 400mm Restlänge halte ?

greets geri


----------



## Kotoko (9. April 2009)

zu den Schrauben am Ausfallende: Bei mir wars sogar so schlimm, dass ich nach ner größeren Tour eine verloren hab und jetzt Händeringend nach Ersatz suche. Ein komplettes Lagerset zu kaufen rentiert sich nach ~250 Kilometern die ich jetzt auf dem Rahmen hab nicht wirklich... Ich kann dir nur empfehlen schau dir die Schrauben vor ner längeren Tour an, nicht das du sie auch noch verlierst... Ich zumindest hab meinen teil gelernt und werd mich nichtmehr drauf verlassen das Sachen die vom Händler kommen in Ordnung sind.


----------



## Andi 3001 (9. April 2009)

gericool schrieb:


> Hallo liebe Leute
> 
> Da ihr hier so einen schönen Stereo Thread habt hätt ich da mal eine Frage an die Experten hier.
> 
> ...



Also bi mir gehts genausoweit rein wie bei dir. aber das reicht! tiefer brauchst das normal nich...Dazu is die P6 ja Carbon, und da is kürzen eh so lala..


----------



## MasifCentralier (9. April 2009)

Ich hab sie gekürzt, ist garkein Problem.
Und wie wir alle wissen lieber Andi ist die zu 50% aus Alu.


----------



## Andi 3001 (9. April 2009)

selbstverständlich wissen wir das  Is auch egal. Bei meinem 18"Rahmen kann ichs auch bei 2-3cm überstand aufden trails krachen lassen, ohne hinterher schmertzten zu habebn


----------



## gericool (9. April 2009)

Danke für die Antworten  werds mir nochmal eine abfahrt durch den Kopf gehn lassen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 1freezer (9. April 2009)

Sattelstütze kürzen ist kein Problem, hab meine auch schon gekürzt. 
Du solltest beim kürzen aber ne Staubschutzmaske tragen.



> tafkars:
> ... staub ist nicht gesund, das stimmt. bei einer bestimmten partikelgröße carzinogen!
> deshalb: bitte CFK nur nass schleifen, beim sägen/bohren/fräsem atemschutzmaske und wenn möglich staubabsaugung...


----------



## rip74 (10. April 2009)

1freezer schrieb:


> Sattelstütze kürzen ist kein Problem, hab meine auch schon gekürzt.
> Du solltest beim kürzen aber ne Staubschutzmaske tragen.



für ein mindestmass an sicherheit muss natürlich gesorgt sein!
mein vorschlag: 







Nicht lange fackeln - abschneiden! 
wennst ganz brav sein möchtest die kanten versiegeln z.b. mit klarlack


----------



## gericool (10. April 2009)

ok, dann fang ich schonmal an auf die nötige schutzausrüstung zu sparen 

eine frage hätt ich doch noch....

Dieser Dichtungsring






läuft über den halben umfang normal, und den restlichen ist er nach innen reingezogen worden. ich kann ihn rausziehn und er liegt wieder normaal an, doch nach der nächsten tour ist es wieder das selbe spiel.
Hatte das beim 1. service angegeben......der nette herr meinte dann noch spaßhalber "sowas brauchst du ja garnicht erwähnen, sowas wird bei uns nicht übersehen, und wenn doch kannst du dem mechaniker eine anschieben..."
Tja 2 Tage später war die dichtung natürlich wie zuvor.....wollt mich mit denen aber nicht länger herumärgern....

Warum zieht es mir denn diesen Dichtungsring immer nach innen ? und ist das schlimm ?

greets geri


----------



## Andi 3001 (10. April 2009)

Es zieht ihn vermutlich immer wegen irgendner verklemmung nach innen. Also schlimm ist das an sich nicht. Vll, solltest die Gabel dochmal nen Stück rausmachen, undfetten, den Ring gscheid legen, fertig..
Aber der Laden is dann beschissen. Es gehört zu nem SAervice (zumindest bei uns), dass man die Gabel rausmachht, und Steuersatz und den Rest fettet!! Wenn man das gemacht hätte, wäre es nicht passiert!
hiermal noch nen Bilderl vn heute:






Der Rest is im Zeigt her eure Cubes fred.


----------



## der erlkönig (10. April 2009)

blackraider67 schrieb:


> Hallo !
> Mal einn neuer Report :
> Mittlerweile ist meine "The one" eingebremst, und was soll ich sagen:
> Haaaaaaammmmmmmer !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> ...



hallo,
ich hatte anfangs auch quitschprobleme mit meiner "the one". nachdem die orginalbeläge verschlissen waren, hab ich sie gegen beläge von swisstop getauscht und das problem war gelöst.

der erlkönig


----------



## wildkater (10. April 2009)

der erlkönig schrieb:


> hallo,
> ich hatte anfangs auch quitschprobleme mit meiner "the one". nachdem die orginalbeläge verschlissen waren, hab ich sie gegen beläge von swisstop getauscht und das problem war gelöst.
> 
> der erlkönig


Bei mir wars nach Einbau von Swissstops bei meiner Louise genau anders rum. Egal.


----------



## stereotom (10. April 2009)

Bei meinen K24 kam der Erfolg auch durch die Swisstop. 

@gericool:

Da wurde vermutlich die Gabel mit etwas Dreck montiert, womit ein zu großer Abstand zwischen Gabelkonus und untere Lagerschale entstanden ist.

Gabel raus, alles sauber machen, fetten zusammenbauen (Anzugsmomente beachten!) und ganz zum Schluss wieder die Dichtringe einlegen. Ist ganz einfach.


----------



## gericool (11. April 2009)

juhu, dann hab ich endlich einen Grund mir einen drehmomentschlüssel fürs bike zu besorgen  

werkzeug ftw


----------



## schobbeschorle (12. April 2009)

möchte mir so schnell es geht auch ein Stereo anschaffen. Das 2009er ist ja noch in Produktion bzw Lieferzeiten inaktzeptabel. Nun solls ein 2008er sein. 

Kann gerne auch ein gebrauchtes sein, hauptsache die TEchnik ist in Ordnung. Nun zu Frage, wie groß muss bei 1,82, 88 cm Schrittlänge der Rahmen sein ? 18er oder 20er Zoll Rahmen ???
Kann mich nicht entscheiden. Verschiedene Rechner sagen, der Rahmen sollte 19 - 20 Zoll haben. 

jedoch gibts Meinungen, dass 20er nicht so agil und vom Handling her gut sind. 
Bei 18ern wäre man zu gestaucht auf dem Rad bei meiner Körpergröße.

Was meinen die Experten ?


----------



## schrader999 (12. April 2009)

Würde an Deiner Stelle auf alle Fälle 20 Zoll nehmen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schobbeschorle (12. April 2009)

War auf dem 2009er 18" gesessen und hab eine kleine Runde gedreht. Dabei war das Knie schon verdächtig Nahe am Lenker, wenn ich eine Kurve gefahren bin.

Also dann mal 20" - ATTACKE!


----------



## MasifCentralier (12. April 2009)

Schau mal hier, ich verkaufe meins:
http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=140313691166&ssPageName=ADME:L:LCA:DE:1123


----------



## schobbeschorle (12. April 2009)

Hi, gleich mehrere Fragen zu dem Rad.
1. Warum eine Enduro-Gabel ? 160 mm ist schon extrem oder?
2. wieviel KG hat das Bike insgesamt ?
3. DT Laufräder wären schon schön.
4. Wie ist die Laufleistung der Komponenten?


----------



## MasifCentralier (12. April 2009)

1. Der Hinterbau gibt über 150mm frei, nicht wie damals angegeben nur 130 und fühlt sich fast noch nach mehr an. Deshalb konnte meiner Meinung nach keine 140mm Gabel mit ihm mithalten. Außerdem ist nicht nur die Performance viel besser, sondern auch die Steifigkeit. 
2.rel. viel, ich kann es zur Zeit leider nicht wiegen, aber wenn du andere Laufräder dranhaben willst sind es nur 500g Mehrgewicht durch die Lyrik, die es abolut wert sind.
3.Darüber lässt sich reden, dann müssten wir aber über den Preis sprechen, denn ich muss die ja dann kaufen, nätürlich ziehe ich dann was für die jetzigen ab.
4. Kann ich nicht genau sagen, da es aber noch die ersten original Formula Beläge sind kann es nicht viel sein, da die recht schnell verschleißen. 
Gruß
Sebastian


----------



## Andi 3001 (12. April 2009)

relativ schnell??? Wenn Beläge, wenn sie hart rangenommen werden bis 1500km und auch teils weit mehr heben, dann is das für bremsbeläge verdammt gut!


----------



## MasifCentralier (12. April 2009)

Echt, also Magura halten länger. Außerdem sind 1500 Kilometer die es dann ja anscheinend noch nicht draufhat nicht wirklich viel fürn Rad sind, dass wollte ich nur damit ausdrücken.


----------



## Andi 3001 (12. April 2009)

Ja das stimmt, also, dass das fürn rad nicht viel is. ich hab nach bissl mehr als nem jahr schon das vierfache drauf
Aber Hayes Beläge, oder Shimano, oder sonstwas halten wenns dumm läuft keine 1000!! Von daher is formula minimum im oberen Mittelfeld was das angeht 
Was wirdn die Ablösung für eins?


----------



## MasifCentralier (12. April 2009)

Steht noch nicht so ganz fest, aber auf jeden Fall ne eierlegende Wollmilchsau.


----------



## stereotom (13. April 2009)

schobbeschorle schrieb:


> ...
> Nun zu Frage, wie groß muss bei 1,82, 88 cm Schrittlänge der Rahmen sein ? 18er oder 20er Zoll Rahmen ???
> Kann mich nicht entscheiden. Verschiedene Rechner sagen, der Rahmen sollte 19 - 20 Zoll haben.
> 
> ...



Ich bin 183/86 und fahre ein 18". Würde auf keinen Fall ein 20" wollen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wildkater (13. April 2009)

ca. 185cm / 89cm - 18" und zufrieden bei Einsatzgebiet im Stereo-typischen Einsatzzgebiet


----------



## Fränki__ (13. April 2009)

Dann gebe ich zur Größenfrage meinen Senf auch dazu:

Bin 1,87m und habe eine Schrittlänge von 0,92m - fahre das 2009er Stereo in 20", die Sattelstütze ist auf max. ausgezogen. Allerdings fehlen mir 1,5 - 2 cm an Sitzhöhe.


----------



## stereotom (13. April 2009)

wildkater schrieb:


> ca. 185cm / 89cm - 18" und zufrieden bei Einsatzgebiet im Stereo-typischen Einsatzzgebiet



Sehe ich auch so! Dennoch sind wir beide im Grenzbereich. Aber das Einsatzgebiet lässt sich eben mit einem wendigeren Bike viiiiel besser fahren!!


----------



## schobbeschorle (13. April 2009)

Also dann nochmal mein Senf hinterher.
Bin wie gesagt, 1,82 cm / 88 cm Schritt.
Kann da auch ein 18" in Frage kommen ?


----------



## stereotom (13. April 2009)

Fahr mal ein 20er und schau mal wie weit deine Knie dort vom Lenker weg sind. Das dürfte nicht ein großer Unterschied sein. Ausserdem musst du den Sattel eh weit nach hinten nehmen dass deine Knie die richtige Position haben.


----------



## schobbeschorle (13. April 2009)

Kann jemand erkennen um welche Bontrager Laufräder es sich handelt ?
Ist das die neue Pike mit 140 mm weg oder noch die alte 130er ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Freaky-D (13. April 2009)

Bontrager Rythm, steht doch auf der HP von fun-corner. 
Ansonsten, kann ich wenn du willst kommenden Samstag mal nachfragen, auch was die Pike betrifft.
Und jaaa, ich hab das nur am Bild erkannt, das es das von fun-corner ist!^^


----------



## chrisNOM (13. April 2009)

ich auch....hatte es sogar schon in der Hand!


----------



## schobbeschorle (13. April 2009)

Ist damit was kaputt, bzw. überhaupt seinen Preis wert ?


----------



## wildkater (13. April 2009)

schobbeschorle schrieb:


> Also dann nochmal mein Senf hinterher.
> Bin wie gesagt, 1,82 cm / 88 cm Schritt.
> Kann da auch ein 18" in Frage kommen ?


Kann es. Fahr mal ein paar Meter damit und vergleiche mit dem 20" - den 100%-Tip kann Dir hier keiner geben!
Ich habe mich im Zweifel für das kleinere entschieden (rein subjektiv, nach Probefahren im Hof des Bike-Shops) und habe es nicht bereut.


----------



## schobbeschorle (13. April 2009)

> ich auch....hatte es sogar schon in der Hand!


... stimmt damit etwas nicht ?


----------



## the_doctor (14. April 2009)

Hi Leute!

Kann mir mal jemand sagen, mit welchem rebound/compression tuning (also soft/mid/hard) der fox rp 23 in einem 08er stereo serienmäßig daherkommt?

Dankeschön


----------



## gericool (14. April 2009)

hab mir heut endlich mal die Ganganzeige abmontiert und die bremsen nach innen gesetzt, das zahlt sich ja echt voll aus


----------



## blackraider67 (15. April 2009)

Freaky-D schrieb:


> Bontrager Rythm, steht doch auf der HP von fun-corner.
> Ansonsten, kann ich wenn du willst kommenden Samstag mal nachfragen, auch was die Pike betrifft.
> Und jaaa, ich hab das nur am Bild erkannt, das es das von fun-corner ist!^^



Seit wann haben sie das denn im Angebot ?
Hatte gerade im Januar(bei fun corner) das the one für 1800 Eur gekauft(mit leichten Lackschaden) ist das n guter Preis 
Die Pike müsste die 140er Version sein.(wenn es ein 08er ist)
welches Modell ist das wohl k18 oder the one(nach der Pike zu urteilen wohl ein the one)


----------



## schobbeschorle (15. April 2009)

Also das scheint ein Cusom aufbau zu sein. Die Laufräder werden so normalerweise nicht verbaut!


----------



## blackraider67 (15. April 2009)

schobbeschorle schrieb:


> Also das scheint ein Cusom aufbau zu sein. Die Laufräder werden so normalerweise nicht verbaut!



Das weiss ich auch.
(Kann ja sein, dass nur die LR anders sind.)
Wenns ansonsten ein The one ist, wäre das ja ein Top-Preis!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Freaky-D (15. April 2009)

Also ich find den Preis gut, obs nun nen The One ist oder nicht!
Custom ist ne gute Frage, wobei die Jungs manchmal nur einzelne Komponenten austauschen um z. B. den Preis zu drücken.
Ich fahr samstag mal zur Neueröffnung hin, haben ja nen riesen Klotz da hin gesetzt! ;-)


----------



## gericool (15. April 2009)

seit fast einem Jahr bin ich nun am überlegen, was diese mysteriösen dinger sind die im selben säckchen wie die beschreibung des Bikes waren.

und so peinlich es auch sein mag dachte ich mir ich frag mal hier nach 

http://img208.imageshack.us/img208/254/dsc01095.jpg

bitte um Aufklärung


----------



## MasifCentralier (15. April 2009)

Es gab noch nie ne 130er Pike


----------



## tobone (15. April 2009)

Ich muß nochmal das Thema aufwärmen was ich hier schonmal angefangen hatte. Fast 14 Kilo für ein 09er Stereo The One in 20 Zoll finde ich recht viel (Angabe hat hier wer im Forum gemacht). 
Deshalb möchte ich mal wissen werhier das leichteste Stereo fährt.

Gruß  Tobi


----------



## LiNgOtT (15. April 2009)

tobone schrieb:


> Ich muß nochmal das Thema aufwärmen was ich hier schonmal angefangen hatte. Fast 14 Kilo für ein 09er Stereo The One in 20 Zoll finde ich recht viel (Angabe hat hier wer im Forum gemacht).
> Deshalb möchte ich mal wissen werhier das leichteste Stereo fährt.
> 
> Gruß  Tobi



Jetzt wissen wir ja auch warum das so lange dauert mit den Stereos...
Die müssen erstmal das ganze Blei in die Rahmen gießen!


----------



## tobone (15. April 2009)

Naja meine letzten Infos waren, daß die Dinger mit Stahl aufgefüllt werden, je nach Ausstattung aber bestimmt auch Blei möglich 
Möchte trotzdem die Gewichte eurer Bikes wissen (nur die "leichten" ohne Blei und Stahl )


----------



## wurzelhoppser (15. April 2009)

Hatte mir nur Stereo-Rahmenkit 08 geholt,und dann selbst mit Teilen auf gebaut.Laut Waage 12.4kg.Geht noch etwas leichter,aber wird dann auch zu teuer.
















Vielleicht noch eine schwarze Race-Face deus xc,dann bin ich fertig.


----------



## tobone (15. April 2009)

Das ist doch schon was. Wie ist denn die Ausstattung und welche Rahmengröße? 

Gruß  Tobi


----------



## Fränki__ (15. April 2009)

Die Aussage das das '09er The One 13,9 kg wiegt kam von mir.
Allerdings ist das gute Stück auch noch im Serienzustand von der Stange - da geht noch einiges.

Am LRS lassen sich rund 400g einsparen.
Nobby Nics statt Fat Alberts noch mal rund 400g weniger.
XTR Kurbel statt XT wieder 80g.
Carbon Lenker statt Alu nochmal 100g.
Mallet Candy statt XT Pedal .....
usw...

Allerdings macht irgendwann ja auch der Geldbeutel schlapp - vorallem wenn man erst in ein neues Bike investiert hat 

Zum Thema Gewicht, meine bessere Hälfte hat sich am Samstag ein AMS 125 in der XT Version in 16" gegönnt. Das Rädchen wiegt auch schon 13,4 kg im original Zustand - uff - aber Ihr wisst ja, da geht noch was


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wurzelhoppser (15. April 2009)

tobone schrieb:


> Das ist doch schon was. Wie ist denn die Ausstattung und welche Rahmengröße?
> 
> Gruß  Tobi


Rahmen:20 Zoll.
Lenker-Vorbau: ,Race-Face Deus XC mit Titanschrauben.
Bremse:Hope-Mini Tech2 183/183 mit Titanschrauben.
Schaltwerk:Sram XO.
LRS:Hope-Pro2 ,DT Swiss XR 4.2.
Reifen:Nobby Nic 2,25 mit Latexschläuchen.
Pedal:XTR.
Umwerfer:XTR.
Sattelstütze6 ,gekürtzt.
Trigger:X9.
Sattel:Gorbi Fitzek.
Das wars evt.noch Kurbel in schwarz,Race Face Deus XC,wenn es der Geldbeutel her gibt.


----------



## Andi 3001 (15. April 2009)

Ey, Leichtbau oder was!?!
Meinss wiegt mit Dreck, Pedalen, 200er scheibe, muddy marys exakt 13,56kg. schwerer (einiges) als serie, aber ich bin stolz drauf


----------



## blackraider67 (16. April 2009)

Andi 3001 schrieb:


> Ey, Leichtbau oder was!?!
> Meinss wiegt mit Dreck, Pedalen, 200er scheibe, muddy marys exakt 13,56kg. schwerer (einiges) als serie, aber ich bin stolz drauf


Du hast ja auch das K24.
Da ist ja allein schon Gabel und LR locker n Kilo leichter.
Bei meinem The one 08 habe ich das Gefühl, ich fahr nen Panzer, 
wenn ichs mit meinem Ghost AMR7500 XT-komplett, vergleiche.
Obwohl die Gwichtsangabe laut Hersteller bei beiden bei 13kg liegt.


----------



## gericool (16. April 2009)

Andi 3001 schrieb:


> Ey, Leichtbau oder was!?!
> Meinss wiegt mit Dreck, Pedalen, 200er scheibe, muddy marys exakt 13,56kg. schwerer (einiges) als serie, aber ich bin stolz drauf




wie fahrn sich die reifen denn am stereo ? Zahlt es sich aus von den Fat Albert umzusteigen ?


----------



## frogbite (16. April 2009)

Hi, 
Gewicht 2007er Stereo mit allem pipapo: *13,69 kg*

Puzzleteile:
Rahmen:	Alu 7005, 18â, black anodized (3200 g ??)
Gabel:	Fox Talas X 32 TerraLogic 2007, 90-130 mm (1800 g) 
DÃ¤mpfung:	Fox Float RP 23 2007, 140 mm (213 g)
Steuersatz:	FSA Orbit Z 1.5 55 mm semi-integriert (82 g)
Bremsen:	Magura Louise 2007 v 203 mm (528 g*) / h 180 mm (520 g*) 
Kurbel:	Shimano XTR 2007 FC-M970 Hollowtech II, 44-32-22T, 175 mm (770 g)
Schaltwerk:Shimano XT 2008 RD-M772 SGS Shadow (218 g) 
Umwerfer: 	Shimano XTR 2007 FD-M970-E TopSwing (142g) 
Schalter: 	Shimano XTR 2007 SL-M970 Rapidfire Plus (v/h 210 g) 
Kassette:	Shimano XT 2007 CS-M760, 11-32 (264 g)                                 
Naben:	DT Swiss 240s (v 154 g/h 273 g); Schnellspanner XTR 970 (v 56 g/h 62 g)
Speichen:	DT Swiss super comp (318 g) mit Prolock Alu-Nippeln (20 g)
Felge:	NoTubes ZTR Flow (je 454 g)**
Kette:	Shimano XTR CN-7701 108 Glieder (283 g)
Reifen:	Schwalbe Fat Albert 2,35 (je 750 g) / Schlauch Schwalbe SV14 (130 g)
Sattel:	Selle smp4bike pro 2007 (320 g) 
SattelstÃ¼tze:Syntace P6 Carbon (50 mm gekÃ¼rzt, ca. 260 g), Klemme Syntace              Superlock (49 g)
Vorbau:	Syntace Superforce 90mm, 20Â°  (177 g) 
Lenker:      Syntace Vector Lowrider, 670mm, 13 mm Rise, 16Â° KrÃ¶pfung (271 g)
Griffe:	Ergon GE1-L Enduro (174 g) 
Pedalen:	NC-17 Sudpin III S-Pro (385 g) 
Sonstiges:	Computer Sigma 1106 (118 g)
	        Satteltasche Norca M2C Lite/ Werkzeug (165 g)
Pumpe Topeak Micro rocket Alu (63 g)/ Halter (10 g)
Flaschenhalter Tacx Tao (69 g)
Klingel (7 g)
* incl. Bremsscheibe mit Torxschrauben (v 227 g / h 164 g)
**Gesamtgewicht LaufrÃ¤der (ohne Kassette, Bremsscheiben u. Schnellspanner): 1672 g 

Zwar nicht das leichteste, aber es hÃ¤lt was aus.

F.B.


----------



## supasini (16. April 2009)

gericool schrieb:


> seit fast einem Jahr bin ich nun am überlegen, was diese mysteriösen dinger sind die im selben säckchen wie die beschreibung des Bikes waren.
> 
> und so peinlich es auch sein mag dachte ich mir ich frag mal hier nach
> 
> ...



das sind die Spacer, mit denen du die Gabel traveln kannst (bei RS-Air-Gabeln: jeder Spacer verringert den FW um 15 mm)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fatz (16. April 2009)

supasini schrieb:


> das sind die Spacer, mit denen du die Gabel traveln kannst (bei RS-Air-Gabeln: jeder Spacer verringert den FW um 15 mm)


wer bitte will *weniger* federweg????


----------



## gericool (16. April 2009)

achso, danke für die info supersini


----------



## supasini (16. April 2009)

ich hab z.B. bei meinem Sohn am HT einen in die Reba reingebaut, damit die von 115 auf 100 mm kam... - kann vor allem passieren, wenn du die Gabel in ein anderes Rad einbaust.
(allerdings hier im Fred ziemlich sinnlos: am Stereo sind 130+ mm schon sehr gut aufgehoben )


----------



## tobone (16. April 2009)

Gibt es denn hier keine leichten Stereos ??


----------



## stereotom (16. April 2009)

Meins wiegt 12,63 mit den billigen Shimano-Klick-Pedale.

Nicht original sind:
Griffe: Agent Bikes Lock On Grips mit Flansch
Sattel: Selle Italia Yutaak Gel Flow.

Größe: 18"

Möchte aber auch die MMs drauf machen. Dann werdens knapp 13kg.


----------



## Andi 3001 (16. April 2009)

gericool schrieb:


> wie fahrn sich die reifen denn am stereo ? Zahlt es sich aus von den Fat Albert umzusteigen ?



Wenn du auf Grip stehst unds runterzus gern enduro mäßig und härter auziehst: Auf jedenfall!
Wenn du aber lieber nen kompromiss zwischen rollwiederstand und gewicht eingehen willst bleib bei FA!
Und das mein K24 serie schon leichter is weiß ich auch 

Achja: Bei dem Mega Service ist mir gestern auch aufgefallen, dass meine Lager an der nabe vorn viel viel zu fest is - spricch das rad rollt sehr schwer....lockerer gestellt und ab gehts Geht das wieder einfach


----------



## Andi 3001 (16. April 2009)

stereotom schrieb:


> Meins wiegt 12,63 mit den billigen Shimano-Klick-Pedale.
> 
> Nicht original sind:
> Griffe: Agent Bikes Lock On Grips mit Flansch
> ...


Wiegen statt 720 künftig 850....Also von FA auf MM


----------



## stereotom (16. April 2009)

Als ich letztes Jahr meine letzten FA neu drauf machte, habe ich die mal gewogen. Und siehe da: Einer 662g und der andere 708g. Angegeben waren laut Hersteller 750g. Kann ganz schön abweichen...


----------



## TheMicha (16. April 2009)

Sehr gute Erfahrungen habe ich ich auch mit der Kombi MM am VR und FA am HR gemacht.
Scheint mir ein ganz guter Mittelweg zu sein...
Die MM am HR frisst doch schon gewaltig Körner.


----------



## Andi 3001 (16. April 2009)

Das ist meine momentane bereifung...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## blackraider67 (17. April 2009)

Kann mir mal einer sagen, was das "The one 08" tatsächlich in der Orginalaustattung wiegt?(18 Zoll)
13 kg kommen wohl kaum hin !!


----------



## schobbeschorle (17. April 2009)

Hab ein 2009er K18 bestellt, soll auf Lager sein, nächste Woche rausgehen - werde berichten.


----------



## LiNgOtT (17. April 2009)

schobbeschorle schrieb:


> Hab ein 2009er K18 bestellt, soll auf Lager sein, nächste Woche rausgehen - werde berichten.



So ne Frechheit.
Kannst du das nicht für dich behalten?


----------



## lottikarotti286 (18. April 2009)

Hallo Scuba 78
Sorry bin erst seit heute im IBC Forum registriert.
Habe seit 23.12.2007 ein Cube Stereo Mod.2008 und das selbige Problem wie du beschrieben.
Mein Händler weiß auch nicht mehr weiter.
Was hast du unternommen, hast du das Bike zu Cube geschickt,
und haben sie das Knacken lokalisiert?
Gruß Lottikarotti286


----------



## sap (18. April 2009)

Öhm, sind hier auch Schwergewichte unterwegs? Also ich meine das Fahrergewicht 

Spiele mit dem Gedanken mir ein Cube Stereo Rahmen zu holen. Entweder mit dem RP23 als Air Dämpfer oder ein Fox DHX 5.0 als Coil. Allerdings wurde ich darauf hingewiesen, dass Cubes bis 110KG ausgelegt sind. In voller Kampfmontur komme ich momentan eher auf 112kg...bin allerdings auf dem leicht abnehmenden Ast, werde mich vllt. zw. 105 und 108kg komplett einpendeln. Ist das dem Stereo noch zuzutrauen?
Fahrweise: Tour + AM, nix Enduro, FR oder DH.


----------



## wildkater (19. April 2009)

Ich habe zwar "nur" 90kg nackig, in voller Ausrüstung sind das dann wohl mit Tagestour-Rucksack so knapp unter 100kg.
Ich wahre bis ins leichtere Enduro hinein (Trails so bis Stufe S3) und bin vollstens zufrieden (mit Fox Talas X + Fox RP23)

Meine Meinung: Für Dein Einsatzgebiet sollte es mit den genannten Komponenten bei passender Abstimmung der Federung *keine* Probleme geben.


----------



## Daniel1977 (19. April 2009)

Nachdem ich letzte Woche mein neues Stereo R1 Carbon in 22 Zoll bekommen habe, hier nun endlich mein versprochener Fahrbericht.

Änderungen am Rad:
90 mm Syntace F119 Vorbau
Whizz Wheels Laudradsatz mit DT 240s, DT SuperComp und Mavic XM719

Sattelauszug: 82 cm; daraus ergibt sich ein Sattelüberstand von knapp 4 cm.

Gabelsetup (78 kg Fahrergewicht):
Luftdruck: 4,75 bar
Zugstufe: 3 Klicks geschlossen
LowSpeed Druckstufe 3 Klicks geschlossen
LockOut Force offen

Dämpfersetup:
Luftdruck 10,25 bar
ProPedal offen
Zugstufe: 3 Klicks geschlossen

Vorne und hinten ergibt sich somit ein Negativfederweg von 20%. Nach meiner ersten Testfahrt habe ich den Federweg vorne voll ausgenutzt. Hinten ist noch ein bisschen Spielraum.

Die Sitzposition ist aus meiner Sicht fürs spaßige Trailriding perfekt. Man sitzt integriert und hat selbst auf steilen Abfahrten nicht das Bedürfnis den Sattel abzusenken. 
Das beste im Vergleich zu meinem alten Stereo in 20 Zoll ist allerdings die Tatsache, das der Lenker einem an steilen Anstiegen nicht mehr ins Gesicht springt. Selbst auf meinem Referenzanstieg war kein Griff zur Talas-Absenkung notwendig. Mein altes Stereo konnte ohne Absenkung auf der selben Auffahrt nur mit viel Gefühl und auf dem Lenker "liegend" gefahren werden. Der steilere Sitzwinkel in Verbindung mit dem absenkten Tretlager wirken also Wunder. Ich hätte nicht gedacht, dass der Unterschied so deutlich "erfahrbar" ist. Ein trägeres Fahrverhalten aufgrund des längeren Radstands kann ich übrigens nicht feststellen. Selbst in engen Spitzkehren bergab lässt sich das Rad super balancieren. 

Die Bremse ist optisch sensationell. Nach mehreren ordentlichen Einbremsübungen ist sie mittlerweile auch schon halbswegs bissig. Ich hoffe allerdings, dass noch ein bisschen etwas nachkommt. Bin aber auch erst 35km damit gefahren. 

ProPedal am Hinterbau ist aus meiner Sicht überflüssig. Wenn man halbswegs ruhig tritt, ist der Hinterbau sehr antriebsneutral. 
Die Gabel ist im Sitzen gefahren auch absolut ruhig. Allerdings fällt mir spontan auf, dass sie sich im Vergleich zu meiner alten Talas X Trailtune im Wiegetritt, unabhängig von der LowSpeed-Druckstufeneinstellung, ordentlich aufschaukelt. Obwohl die XTT viel kritisiert wurde, muss ich daher sagen, dass sie eigentlich besser funktioniert hat. Hätte ich sie bloß nicht zu ebay gegeben. Schluchz. Auch wenn sie nur 130mm Federweg hatte. In Sachen Perfomance auf dem Trail kann ich nämlich keinen wirklichen Unterschied feststellen. Wie von Fox gewohnt, gibts super Ansprechverhalten, Dämpfungsreserven für ruppige Fahrweise und eine ausreichenden Durchschlagschutz. Der Hauptunterschied im Fahrverhalten ergibt sich in meinem Augen einzig und alleine aufgrund der geänderten Rahmengeometrie.

Ich hoffe, dass ich von meinen ersten Eindrücken nichts vergessen habe.

Grüße
Daniel


----------



## schymmi (20. April 2009)

wolllte mich mal wieder in diese interessante leichtbau diskussionen einschalten.

habe jetzt mal bei meinem stereo den fahrer weggelassen. und was soll ich euch erzählen?? gleich gute 100 kilo leichter.

nix für ungut aber ich kann es ehrlich gesagt nicht mehr lesen un dich denke ich bin damit auch nicht alleine.

aber für alle die es möchten - : bitte zerreist mich ruhig. ist halt meine meinung. wem diese nicht gefällt - bitte.

schymmi


----------



## schobbeschorle (20. April 2009)

Stereo und Leichtbau beisst sich auch irgendwie ein wenig. Also ich will mein Stereo dazu benutzen, die Pisten runterzuschreddern, so dass nicht gleich die Carbonteile wegspritzen !!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schymmi (20. April 2009)

ja danke. 
wieder einer der so denken tut als wie ich.


----------



## sap (20. April 2009)

Falls es jemanden interessieren sollte:
Habe gerade eine Antwort vom Cube Support erhalten, alle Bikes seien prinzipiell für 115kg Komplettgewicht zugelassen.

D.h. STEREO, ICH KOMME!


----------



## zeKai (20. April 2009)

Das mit dem rahmen steht sogar im CUBE faq auf deren homepage.

_Sämtliche CUBE Rahmen sind alle bis zu einem Gewicht von 110kg freigegeben.

Den begrenzende Faktor stellen hier meist Komponenten dar. 
Die Freigaben hierfür (z.B. Laufräder, Lenker, Vorbau, ...) sind bei den jeweiligen Herstellern zu erfragen! _ 

Irgendwo hatte ich was gelesen das die meisten felgen die atm an den normalo Steroes sind bis ~100kg freigegeben sind.. hatte selbe sorgen wegen dem gewicht lieg selber auch bei 92kg dazu kommt dann noch das equip.. 3liter wasser im rucksack ... und kram.


----------



## sap (20. April 2009)

Ich hole mir nur den Rahmen, Laufräder habe ich schon ein paar, die sollten ok sein


----------



## Morrison (20. April 2009)

Tach auch,

also ich finde ein bißchen sinnvollen Leichtbau auch an einem Allmountain in Ordnung, wenn man da Spaß dran hat. Nicht jeder setzt das Rad zum "schreddern" ein, sondern möchte ein gut ausgestattetes erschwingliches Fully mit einem satten Federweg haben. Insofern sind in meinen Augen beide Ansätze bei einem Cube Stereo vollkommen legitim.

Ich freue mich, wenn ich wenig Gewicht ankurbeln muss und übrigens - der Tipp mit dem Gewicht des Fahres ist sinnvoll aber auch da ist jeder Fahrer nun mal genauso individuell wie seine Ambitionen. Ich find bei 1,83 und 75 kg nicht mehr viel Fett, was ich abtrainieren könnte. Außerdem hab ich richtig viel Spaß an einem geilen und nach Möglchkeit leichten Rad - So what?

Und was heißt eigentlich "Ich kann das nicht mehr lesen"? Ist doch alles in Butter - jeder so wie er mag. Ihr schreddert mit 15-Kilo-Bikes inkl. 3,7er Mega-Fat-Bettys und wir crossen mit 12-Kilo-Bikes und irgendwelchen Supersonics. Und wahrscheinlich fahren wir uns in freier Wildbahn noch nicht mal über den Weg, weil ihr ja eben schreddert und wir auf ganz einfachen und langweiligen Wegen crossen. Das hört sich doch nach ganz viel Frieden an.

In diesem Sinne - Morrison


----------



## Andi 3001 (20. April 2009)

Ersma: 13,56 kg bitte und meine reifen nennen sich muddy mary 
Und ja, ich lass es runter krachen und nochmals ja, ich lass es auch bergauf krachen ich fahr auch bei meinen ccleuten mit 10kg rädern vorn ohne probleme mit 
Ich glaub, es liegt nur zu nem geiwssen teil am gewicht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schymmi (20. April 2009)

@ morrison.

habe ich irgendwo geschrieben das mein bike besonders schwer ist? habe ich irgendwo geschrieben wie mein fahrstil ist? ich kanns nicht finden. und das du zu fett bist habe ich auch nicht gesagt.

ich selber wiege 105 kilo!!! und mein stereo spielt alles mit. 
und das was ich damit mache liegt meistens sogar imm cc bereich.
und nicht mehr. immer hin bin ich mit fast 43 zu alt für die kamikaze trips.

achso meins wiegt übrigens gute 12,5 kilo mit sattel und pedale und und und! und es reicht um die berge rauf und sicher wieder unter zu kommen.

und noch etwas: ich will hier kein streit oder so was!! also nicht alles gleich persönlich nehmen. was ich nur sagen wollte ist, das sich bei seinem auto zb auch keiner die sitze abpolstern lässt nur um zwei pfund zu sparen.
schymmi


----------



## Morrison (20. April 2009)

Andi 3001 schrieb:


> Ersma: 13,56 kg bitte und meine reifen nennen sich muddy mary
> Und ja, ich lass es runter krachen und nochmals ja, ich lass es auch bergauf krachen ich fahr auch bei meinen ccleuten mit 10kg rädern vorn ohne probleme mit
> Ich glaub, es liegt nur zu nem geiwssen teil am gewicht



Na sag ich doch - alles prima. Lasst es krachen - rauf, runter, rekordverdächtig schnell, unglaublich langsam und wie auch immer. Aber lasst doch den Leuten einfach die Meinung. Und wenn Sie Bock haben, ein bißchen ihre Räder zu tunen, dann lasst sie doch hier darüber quatschen. Und wenn euch dann der ein oder andere Beitrag nicht interessiert, bricht sich doch auch keiner einen Zacken aus der Krone. Mehr hatte ich gar nicht gemeint.

Und jetzt oute ich mich: Ich hätte voll Bock einen DT/Tune/Sapim-Laufradsatz in weiß mit 2,2er Mountain-King Supersonic an mein R1 zu schrauben, damit die Kiste 1 kg an Gewicht verliert. So richtig Porno! Und dann packe ich mir Eggbeater dran und einen Selle SLR TT. Und weil ich da soviel Bock drauf hätte, werde ich das einfach machen  Die Welt ist einfach grandios


----------



## Morrison (20. April 2009)

schymmi schrieb:


> @ morrison.
> 
> habe ich irgendwo geschrieben das mein bike besonders schwer ist? habe ich irgendwo geschrieben wie mein fahrstil ist? ich kanns nicht finden. und das du zu fett bist habe ich auch nicht gesagt.
> 
> ...



 Quatsch Schimmy - so hab ich das auch nicht verstanden. Ich fühl mich weder persönlich angegriffen, noch will ich hier selbst jemandem an die Karre pinkeln Bin schließlich auch aus Essen da muss man ohnehin zusammenhalten. Und übrigens - mit 43 ist der Lack doch wohl nicht schon ab, oder? Wenn ich denn mal irgendwann stolzer Besitzer eines Stereo sein werde, wird mal zusammen gebiket. Sind zwar schlappe 10 Jahre dazwischen aber wahrscheinlich gucke ich mich trotzdem um, weil ich viel zu wenig Zeit zum trainieren habe...

Grüße - Morrison


----------



## Andi 3001 (20. April 2009)

bei mir wärns dann 28  Aber is doch wurschrt! kenn genug dies auch mit über 50 noch krachen lassen  Doesn't matter!


----------



## schymmi (20. April 2009)

ja ja schon gut. sonntag ist ctf in essen steele!! 

da trennt sich wieder die spreu vom weizen.  sozusagen.

schymmi


----------



## pseudosportler (20. April 2009)

schymmi schrieb:


> ja ja schon gut. sonntag ist ctf in essen steele!!
> 
> da trennt sich wieder die spreu vom weizen.  sozusagen.
> 
> schymmi



Das Weizen ist uns , falls du was abhaben willst kannst du dich in die Liste "IBC Ruhrgebiet West" eintragen, dann darfst du auch mal aus den 3 Liter Glas naschen.
Wetter scheint ja für Sonntag mit zu spielen , vielleicht sieht man sich da oder auf der Arbeit, habe wieder ein paar Tastenlämpchen defeckt.

MfG pseudosportler


----------



## schymmi (20. April 2009)

ja könnt ihr alles haben. habe sonntag eh noch nachtschicht!!:kotz:

ihr seid doch eh nicht zu schlagen!

würde sagen bis sonntag - hast du diese woche mittagschicht??

schymmi


----------



## pseudosportler (21. April 2009)

schymmi schrieb:


> ja könnt ihr alles haben. habe sonntag eh noch nachtschicht!!:kotz:
> 
> ihr seid doch eh nicht zu schlagen!
> 
> ...



Jep, habe Mittagschicht.
Auf Sonntagnachtschicht werde ich verzichten, hätte laut Schichtplan ab Mittwoch Nacht, könnte aber schon am Sonntag anfangen aber für die CTF lasse ich sogar die 3 Tage Überstunden sausen .

MfG pseudosportler


----------



## TheMicha (22. April 2009)

kleine Technikfrage:

Ich brauche für mein Stereo ein neues Schaltwerk (XT Shadow) und ein Schaltauge.

Schaltwerk:
http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/k421/a5093/xt-schaltwerk-rd-m772-sgs.html
http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/k421/a5112/xt-schaltwerk-rd-m772-gs.html
Welches der beiden passt nun? Wie unterscheidet sich ein kurzes von einem langem Schaltwerk?

Schaltauge:
http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/k404/a5482/schaltauge-10.html
Für Stereo passend?
Gab es fürs Stereo nicht auch rot eloxierte Schaltaugen? Ich denke diese warem beim K24 verbaut?


Fragen über Fragen 
(die SuFu habe ich übrigens benutzt)


----------



## gnss (22. April 2009)

Ein Schaltwerk mit einem kurzen Käfig hat weniger Kapazität, das heiß die Anzahl der Zähne von kleinem Blatt und kleinem Ritzel zu großem Blatt und Großem Ritzel ist geringer. Mit einem normalen Antrieb mit vorne 22-42 Zähne und hinten irgendetwas mit 11-34 brauchst du ein Schaltwerk mit langem Käfig. (42+34)-(22+11)=43 Zähne Kapazität.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Groudon (22. April 2009)

wobei auch vele (ich auch) das XT Shadow GS fahren obwohl 44-32-22er Kurbel und 34-11er Kassette.


----------



## onesmiley (22. April 2009)

TheMicha schrieb:


> kleine Technikfrage:
> 
> Ich brauche für mein Stereo ein neues Schaltwerk (XT Shadow) und ein Schaltauge.
> 
> ...



Hi Micha,

das hier ist das richtige Schaltauge für's Stereo:
http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/k404/a6581/schaltauge-14.html

Hab grad bei meinem nachgeschaut 

Grüße
Chris


----------



## Fränki__ (22. April 2009)

gnss schrieb:


> Ein Schaltwerk mit einem kurzen Käfig hat weniger Kapazität, das heiß die Anzahl der Zähne von kleinem Blatt und kleinem Ritzel zu großem Blatt und Großem Ritzel ist geringer. Mit einem normalen Antrieb mit vorne 22-42 Zähne und hinten irgendetwas mit 11-34 brauchst du ein Schaltwerk mit langem Käfig. (42+34)-(22+11)=43 Zähne Kapazität.



..wer erzählt denn sowas? Ich fahre auf meinem Speci hinten 11-34 und ein kurzes Schaltwerk - funzt seit 3000km problemlos!


----------



## TheMicha (22. April 2009)

Wenn ich mit der Standardkassette (müsste denke ich eine 34 sein *grübel*) also ein kurzes Schaltwerk fahren kann, müsste ich so wie ich mir das vorstelle doch nur die Kette kürzer machen als mit einem langen Schaltwerk?
Zur Montage bräuchte ich also nur einen Kettennieter und die passenden Imbusschlüssel?
Fährt sich das kurze Schaltwerk vom Schaltgefühl her eigentlich spürbar anders oder habe ich dadurch nur den Vorteil das ich weniger Angriffsfläche für Fremdkörper habe?

Ps.: Dicken Dank für eure Antworten!


----------



## gnss (22. April 2009)

Fränki schrieb:


> ..wer erzählt denn sowas?


Shimano


----------



## wildkater (22. April 2009)

TheMicha schrieb:


> Gab es fürs Stereo nicht auch rot eloxierte Schaltaugen? Ich denke diese warem beim K24 verbaut?


Ich hatte bis zum Bruch desselben ein rotes Schaltauge. Konnte aber vom Händler nicht mehr besorgt werden. Vermutlich sind die nur bei der Auslieferung dran gewesen (Stereo Louise 2007).


----------



## blackraider67 (23. April 2009)

wildkater schrieb:


> Ich hatte bis zum Bruch desselben ein rotes Schaltauge. Konnte aber vom Händler nicht mehr besorgt werden. Vermutlich sind die nur bei der Auslieferung dran gewesen (Stereo Louise 2007).



Des wäre ja schade, dann muss ich ja gut auf das orginale aufpassen !


----------



## wildkater (23. April 2009)

blackraider67 schrieb:


> Des wäre ja schade, dann muss ich ja gut auf das orginale aufpassen !


...oder Du klärst VORHER, ob Dein Händler bessere Connections zu CUBE hat als meiner - oder wenn Du extrem freakig bist - lässt es irgendwo eloxieren 
Ich bin schonfast drüber hinweg


----------



## Dommes84 (23. April 2009)

Gude,
bei meinem The One 08 habe ich eine Problem mit der RS Pike Gabel.
Und zwar funktioniert der U-Turn nicht mehr. Er lässt sich keinen Millimeter mehr drehen. 
Hatte einer von euch schon mal dieses Problem oder einen Tip wie ich es beheben kann?
Danke schon mal im voraus.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Andi 3001 (23. April 2009)

Im zweifelsfall einaschicken, bevor du irgendwas vermurkst und somit die garantie flöten geht


----------



## stereotom (23. April 2009)

wildkater schrieb:


> ...oder Du klärst VORHER, ob Dein Händler bessere Connections zu CUBE hat als meiner - oder wenn Du extrem freakig bist - lässt es irgendwo eloxieren
> Ich bin schonfast drüber hinweg



Wenn du nicht drüber hinweg kommst, schon mal über selber eloxieren nachgedacht? Ist nicht schwer und sehr interessant. Man braucht halt etwas Zeit und Muse dafür.


----------



## katerpoldi (23. April 2009)

Dommes84 schrieb:


> Gude,
> bei meinem The One 08 habe ich eine Problem mit der RS Pike Gabel.
> Und zwar funktioniert der U-Turn nicht mehr. Er lässt sich keinen Millimeter mehr drehen.
> Hatte einer von euch schon mal dieses Problem oder einen Tip wie ich es beheben kann?
> Danke schon mal im voraus.



hatte ich bei meiner rs revelation auch. dann ist wahrscheinlich das lager unter der kappe verschmutzt. nach dem fetten lief es wieder einwandfrei.


----------



## wildkater (24. April 2009)

stereotom schrieb:


> Wenn du nicht drüber hinweg kommst, schon mal über selber eloxieren nachgedacht? Ist nicht schwer und sehr interessant. Man braucht halt etwas Zeit und Muse dafür.


Kanns Du mal einen einschlägigen Workshop-Thread einrichten?


----------



## pseudosportler (24. April 2009)

wildkater schrieb:


> Kanns Du mal einen einschlägigen Workshop-Thread einrichten?



Habe das gleiche Problem, nur das es schon passiert ist, habe jetzt ein Alufarbenes Schaltauge dran, habe mir ansonsten noch ein paar rote Teile geholt, Fritzschraubgriffe mit roten Alu, rote Hope Pro II Naben, rote Alu Nippel, rote Alu Schaltrölchen, rote Kettenblattschrauben.
Nur das rote Schaltauge bekomme ich nicht .
Habe mal ein bischen im Netz gestöbert,

http://www.electronic-thingks.de/eloxieren/index.php

hört sich eigentlich recht einfach an, ist vieleicht für den nächsten Winter mal ein netter Zeitvertreib.
Falls jemand ein rotes Schaltauge für ein 08 Stereo über hat, ich hätte interesse.

MfG pseudosportler


----------



## daschwob (24. April 2009)

pseudosportler schrieb:


> Habe das gleiche Problem, nur das es schon passiert ist, habe jetzt ein Alufarbenes Schaltauge dran, habe mir ansonsten noch ein paar rote Teile geholt, Fritzschraubgriffe mit roten Alu, rote Hope Pro II Naben, rote Alu Nippel, rote Alu Schaltrölchen, rote Kettenblattschrauben.
> Nur das rote Schaltauge bekomme ich nicht .
> Habe mal ein bischen im Netz gestöbert,
> 
> ...




was zahlst denn


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pseudosportler (24. April 2009)

daschwob schrieb:


> was zahlst denn



Tja, da war jemand schneller und der würde gegen ein normales (Alufarbendes) tauschen  zudem wohnt/fährt er noch bei mir um die Ecke.
Er hat sich dann aber mindestens ein Bier verdient .

MfG pseudosportler


----------



## frogbite (24. April 2009)

stereotom schrieb:


> Man braucht halt etwas Zeit und Muse dafür.



Haste nen scharfes Foto von deiner Muse zum hier posten? http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Muse_(Beziehung)) 
Oder meinst Du doch eher Muße? http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Muße

Sorry, ich konnte gerade nicht anders und habe Zeit.

Dann Gute Nacht,
F.B.


----------



## stereotom (24. April 2009)

Jo, es ist die Muße. 

Von
http://www.electronic-thingks.de
habe ich auch sämtliche Infos und Farben. In meinem Album habe ich auch ein paar Bilder von meiner Galvanik...


----------



## blackraider67 (25. April 2009)

Hallo, Leute !
Ich hab bei meinem 08er the one so ein komisches Knacken.
Das tritt nur manchmal auf, und hört sich an, als wenn ein Stein gegen den Rahmen fliegt, kann das aber nicht sein, da das Geräusch auch auftritt, wenn ich auf der Strasse fahre.Vorbau und Lenkerklemmung habe ich schon gefettet(mit Paste) Sattel- und Sattelstütze ist es auch nicht, es ist auch unabhängig vom pedalieren,
und ist mal leise und manchmal auch sehr laut, als wenn irgendwas verspannt war und sich schlagartig löst.
manchmal tritt es auch auf, wenn ich aufsteige und losfahre.
Ich bin mit meinem Latein am Ende, was könnte das verflucht noch mal sein ?


----------



## Freaky-D (25. April 2009)

Hi blackraider67
Ich würd jetzt mal schlagartig sagen, deine Hinterbaulager sind trocken... Sprich einmal alles auseinander nehmen und schön fetten, dann sollte alles wieder knackfrei laufen.


----------



## Andi 3001 (25. April 2009)

Aber fang erst mal wo anders an-...geht schneller...erstmal das Tretlager (ists in gtut 70% der fällle)...danach mal steuersatz, dann nimmst mal andere peedale, und dann machstt den hinterbau...
Ich denk dass des vom tretlager kommt..
edit: hab grad noch bemerkt "unabhängig vom pedalieren".... Heißt das, auch wenn du nicht trittst?


----------



## rip74 (25. April 2009)

blackraider67 schrieb:


> Hallo, Leute !
> Ich hab bei meinem 08er the one so ein komisches Knacken.
> Das tritt nur manchmal auf, und hört sich an, als wenn ein Stein gegen den Rahmen fliegt, kann das aber nicht sein, da das Geräusch auch auftritt, wenn ich auf der Strasse fahre.Vorbau und Lenkerklemmung habe ich schon gefettet(mit Paste) Sattel- und Sattelstütze ist es auch nicht, es ist auch unabhängig vom pedalieren,
> und ist mal leise und manchmal auch sehr laut, als wenn irgendwas verspannt war und sich schlagartig löst.
> ...



servus,

hab auch seit letzter ausfahrt ein knacken, dass sich durchaus so beschreiben ließe, meins läßt sich sich durch anziehen der hinteren bremse verstärken, ich tippe stark auf hinterbaulager!?

wer ist schlauer bzw. wie krieg ich die lager raus und welche lager brauch ich dann ? 

lg d.


----------



## Andi 3001 (25. April 2009)

Ja, das sind definitiv die lager. aber du musst sie ausschließlich fetten, mehr brauchst gar nicht. und überprüf mal ob du spiel hast, wenn du das rad am sattel hochhebst...wenn ja, dann tausch noch diie dämpferbuchsen...
Aber ne genaue anleitung kann ich ausm kopf nich schreiben..ich kann dirs nur zeigen


----------



## rip74 (25. April 2009)

kein spiel nur knacken - die lager sind doch geschlossen, soll das heißen einfach fett fett rein und schrauben zu oder??

ersma danke
d.


----------



## sap (25. April 2009)

Moin,
kann mir hier jemand einen guten Shop empfehlen, der Cube Rahmen günstig anbietet (außer H&S)??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Groudon (25. April 2009)

"günstig" is sone sache

auf jeden fall bietet www.shop.fahrradnet24.de Cube-Rahmen an


----------



## Andi 3001 (25. April 2009)

rip74 schrieb:


> kein spiel nur knacken - die lager sind doch geschlossen, soll das heißen einfach fett fett rein und schrauben zu oder??
> 
> ersma danke
> d.



ganz genau...schrauben raus, lager raus, sauber machen, fett (ruhig sauen) rein zu mit drehmoment..fertig


----------



## rip74 (25. April 2009)

Andi 3001 schrieb:


> ganz genau...schrauben raus, lager raus, sauber machen, fett (ruhig sauen) rein zu mit drehmoment..fertig


----------



## sap (25. April 2009)

Groudon schrieb:


> "günstig" is sone sache
> 
> auf jeden fall bietet www.shop.fahrradnet24.de Cube-Rahmen an



Hm, 1299 EUR anstatt 699 EUR...das is mir glaube ich leider zu viel. Wollte nur um den im Kaufberatungsforum viel diskutierten Abwicklungsstress, den man mit H&S manchmal anscheinend hat, drumherum


----------



## gnss (26. April 2009)

Was für einen Abwicklungsstress denn? H&S hat sehr viele Kunden, die wenigen unzufriedenen werden wohl am lautesten schreien. Ich habe einen Stereo Rahmen ohne Dämpfer bestellt, gesehen dass mein Wunschdämpfer nicht passt, den Rahmen zurückgeschickt und ein paar Tage später ist das Geld wieder auf dem Konto.


----------



## blackraider67 (26. April 2009)

Andi 3001 schrieb:


> Aber fang erst mal wo anders an-...geht schneller...erstmal das Tretlager (ists in gtut 70% der fällle)...danach mal steuersatz, dann nimmst mal andere peedale, und dann machstt den hinterbau...
> Ich denk dass des vom tretlager kommt..
> edit: hab grad noch bemerkt "unabhängig vom pedalieren".... Heißt das, auch wenn du nicht trittst?



*Richtig !
auch wenn ich nicht trete*.
Heute habe ich das Knacken auf 40km nur 2mal gehabt, einmal relativ laut,
nachdem ich 1 min auf n Sattel saß, und dann irgendwann später mitten in der Tour.(Hört sich so ähnlich an, wie das knacken der XT-Shifter, aber nur so *ähnlich*einmal wars auf der Strasse, und einmal beim Überfahren einer Bodenwelle,(also völlig unabhängig von der Fahrsituation)


----------



## karatekatadvd (26. April 2009)

So, mein Cube steht zum Verkauf/zur Auktion, siehe Sig. Wer Interesse hat... 

cu


----------



## stereotom (26. April 2009)

Gut gepflegt dein Stereo... Aber das Pitlock würde ich jetzt nicht dran haben wollen. Ist auch nicht nötig, wenn man damit nicht zur Arbeit fährt. Aber für das ist es auch nicht gedacht, sondern genau dafür was das gute Stück nie gesehen hat.


----------



## rip74 (26. April 2009)

blackraider67 schrieb:


> *Richtig !
> auch wenn ich nicht trete*.
> Heute habe ich das Knacken auf 40km nur 2mal gehabt, einmal relativ laut,
> nachdem ich 1 min auf n Sattel saß, und dann irgendwann später mitten in der Tour.(Hört sich so ähnlich an, wie das knacken der XT-Shifter, aber nur so *ähnlich*einmal wars auf der Strasse, und einmal beim Überfahren einer Bodenwelle,(also völlig unabhängig von der Fahrsituation)



für den fall das dich das interessiert, also bei mir wars hinten das leicht gelockerte lager des laufrads, dafür sind die hinterbaulager jetzt alle blitzeblank 

ach ja das knacken verhielt sich auch ganz so wie du es beschreibst bis auf die kombi mit der bremse da konnt ichs herauslocken ...

na ja vielleicht hilfts...

lg d


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schymmi (27. April 2009)

hallo. muss auch mal was ernstes fragen. hoffe hier hat einer ne idee. ich habe im moment leider keine mehr. 

also ich habe ja die k24 mit 200er scheibe vorne und die swissstop beläge. soweit so geil. alles top.
nur habe ich jetzt wieder gemerkt, erst gestern bei der ctf, das die bremse anfängt zu "schwingen" zu "singen" oder wie mann dieses geräusch auch immer nennen mag. also es ist kein schleifen und tritt bei geschwindigkeiten ab ca 15 km/h nicht mehr auf. nur beim langsam fahren.
während der ctf hatte mich ein mitfahrer angesprochen -  es könnte vom reifen bzw rad kommen. luftdruck und so. er meinte die schwingungen würden sich übertragen. also ich wüsste nicht wie es zustande kommen könnte? 

IHR??

achso ich kam noch an einigen k24 - fahrern vorbei die auch so klangen wie ich . so konnte ich mit zumindest die klingel sparen.

ich hoffe man kann das problem verstehen? sonst keine doofen sprüche dafür lieber fragen. danke!


----------



## Fire578 (27. April 2009)

Hi Schymmi,
was der Mitfahrer meinte ist, dass der Reifen mit Schlauch + LRS einen gewissen Resonanzkörper bildet. Dieser wird durch die Reibung beim abrollen der Reifen in Schwingung versetzt. Die übertragen sich dann auf die Scheiben und die fangen dann selbst an zu schwingen. Das ist dann das singen was du hörst. 
Kann sein das du es durch verändern des Luftdruckes weg bekommst. Muss aber nicht. 
Die Frequenz der Schwingungen verändert sich je nach Geschwindigkeit, deshalb ist das singen dann ab 15km/h weg. Übrigens liegt das glaube ich an der "dünnen" Scheibe der K24. Eine "dickere" Scheibe würde sich selbst nicht so aufschwingen.
Ich hoffe das war verständlich. 
Gruß Christof


----------



## blackraider67 (27. April 2009)

rip74 schrieb:


> für den fall das dich das interessiert, also bei mir wars hinten das leicht gelockerte lager des laufrads, dafür sind die hinterbaulager jetzt alle blitzeblank
> 
> ach ja das knacken verhielt sich auch ganz so wie du es beschreibst bis auf die kombi mit der bremse da konnt ichs herauslocken ...
> 
> ...


Wie meinst Du das mit der Bremse ?
Und das Knacken hörte sich wirklich an wie ein XT-Shifter, bzw. wie ein kleiner Kiesel, der gegen den Rahmen fliegt ?


----------



## Freaky-D (27. April 2009)

Hi!
Als ich aufm Stereo, zweck zur Arbeit, "dünne" Conti Explorer mit 3bar drauf hatte, trat das schwingen auch an meinen 180er Scheiben auf. Besonders gern in Kurven. Aber nachdem ich die Reifen jetzt wieder gegen Nobbys getauscht und mit weniger Luftdruck fahre, schwingen die Scheiben überhaupt nicht mehr.  Muss so gesehen wirklich durch Bereifung und LRS kommen...


----------



## schymmi (27. April 2009)

@ fire; freaky:
ja danke klingt sehr plausibel. also mehr mit dem luftdruck spielen als den verdacht auf die eigentliche bremse schieben! ?

werde es mal ausgiebig probieren.
danke für den tip.
so hatte ich es aber auch am sonntag schon verstanden. nur wenn mir das mehrere fahrer bestätigen leuchtet es mir eher ein.

danke.


----------



## Andi 3001 (27. April 2009)

Also ich hab das Problem ab und zu in Kurven, is mir aber wurscht.
So. Das mit dem schwingen is aber so ne sache - denn es kann auch sein, dass es einfach die Scheiben eigenen schwinungen sind. Heißt, wenn du was am LRS änderst bringt dir das nix. Mach erstmal die Scheibe sauber. dann schraubst sie ab. Bevor du sie wieder ranschraubst, schmierst du unter die schrauben etwas Kupferpaste. Fertig. 
So hab ich im laden schon einigen Scheiben das schweigen beigebracht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schymmi (27. April 2009)

also sauber ist alles. aber das mit der kupferpaste wäre noch überlegung.

also die scheibe ist komplett gereinigt. deswegen funzt es in der garage ja auch immer. erst nach ein paar kilometern fängt die flöte dann an. würde mich ja nur in kurven auch nicht stören aber so eine längere auffahrt oder trailpassage hoch nervt es schon extrem.
trotzdem danke für den tip.


achso gibt es bei der kupferpaste was zu beachten? einfach unter die schrauben oder wie? 

schymmi


----------



## Andi 3001 (27. April 2009)

jop


----------



## schymmi (27. April 2009)

@ andi:

schau dir das doch mal bitte an:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=395127

das scheint hier wohl das selbe zu sein:
http://de.shopping.com/xPO-Ixs-iXS-Silpad-fur-Bremsscheiben


was hälst du davon bzw wo gibts denn sowas zu beziehen? scheint auch keine schlechte lösung für das problem zu sein, oder?
schymmi


----------



## Andi 3001 (27. April 2009)

Also das kommt mir zum ersten mal unter 

Das hab ich noch NIE gesehn. Mhm, obs hilft, oder nich, kann ich dir auch nich sagen. ich mmein das gummie (?) verhindert wohl das die scheibe eigene schwinungen aufbaut, aber was machst, wenn du z.b. die schwingungen über die schraubverbindung, oder sowas überträgst?!
Keine Ahnung. Hast das mit der Kupferpaste mal getestet?


----------



## wildkater (27. April 2009)

@Andi 3001:
Als Profi-Schrauber: kannst Du mir vielleicht beratend zur Seite stehen?
Dann guckst Du hier:

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=394940

DANKE 

PS: Die Zeit drängt - wollte am WE das erste mal in die Alpen - im Moment wird das nix


----------



## Andi 3001 (27. April 2009)

"Profi"
Naja.
Also, sowie deine Blätter aussehen fährst du am meisten mitte und großes, oder?.
Also die Mitte gehört auf alle Fälle gewechselt. klein sieht gut aus, groß ist schon naja, aber geht noch...
Aber, wenn es auch durchrutscht, wenn du auf dem großen fährst, dann liegts nicht daran.
Versuch doch mal folgendes:
1. du drehst das ganze mal rückärts und schaust ob es immer an der selben stelle der kette springt, also in regelmäßigen abstnden. Wenn ja, gib bescheid.
2. zieh mal die kassette noch an; wenn die locker ists, kanns auch rutschen.
3. erhöh die zugspannung mal...
Wenn alles nix hilft, denk ich weiter


----------



## kneesliding (27. April 2009)

Hi,

das geräusch hatte ich auch, bis ich auf die idee gekommen bin, den Rad auf den Kopf zu stellen beim Radeinbau, seitdem, stille....

Pete


----------



## wildkater (27. April 2009)

Andi 3001 schrieb:


> "Profi"
> Naja.
> Also, sowie deine Blätter aussehen fährst du am meisten mitte und großes, oder?.
> Also die Mitte gehört auf alle Fälle gewechselt. klein sieht gut aus, groß ist schon naja, aber geht noch...
> ...


WOW, das ging flott
Ja, das kleine KB brauch ich nicht sooo oft.
Werde schnellstmöglich versuchen, neue Kettenblätter zu besorgen.
Kassette habe ich erst vor 2 Wochen angezogen, check ich aber auch nochmal.
Dann gebe ich (hoffentlich positives) Feedback...


----------



## Andi 3001 (27. April 2009)

also mein favorit wär ja die eins Denn dann wärs scheiß egal welches KB, oder ritzel  Und somit müsstest auch nicht rennen...
Aber naja, seh ma donn


----------



## rip74 (27. April 2009)

blackraider67 schrieb:


> Wie meinst Du das mit der Bremse ?
> Und das Knacken hörte sich wirklich an wie ein XT-Shifter, bzw. wie ein kleiner Kiesel, der gegen den Rahmen fliegt ?




hi, das knacken war wie so ein kurzes höheres klacken keine ahnung wie ichs besser beschreiben soll???
das mit der bremse hab ich so gemeint: neben dem rad stehen mit einer hand hintere bremse anziehen andere hand und brustkorb am sattel und druck drauf, sodaß der hinterbau einfedert, so hat bei mir geklackt;
wenns so funktioniert hinterrad raus einfach das lager auf spiel prüfen, bzw hab ich den hinterbau ohne hinterrad auf ner kante getestet ob der da auch knackt oder was auch immer macht...

jetzt sollten alle klarheiten beseitigt sein!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schymmi (27. April 2009)

@ andi:

werde auf jedenfall erstmal die paste  probieren. aber vor morgen wird das nix. klebe ja auch nicht jeden tag im sattel. man muss ja leider auch ab und zu mal arbeiten. auch nachts.

werde berichten ob`s klappt.

achso den trick mit dem auf den kopf stellen kannst du vergessen, da sich damit an der hauptkomponente nix ändert. ich setze das rad eh meistens auf den lenker zu rep arbeiten.

schymmi


----------



## Andi 3001 (27. April 2009)

bin einfach mal davon ausgegangen, dass du nich zu doof zum rad einbauen bist  Das trau ich dir doch zu 
Jaja, das mit dem arbeiten.... Ich bin bloß froh dass ich abends und nachts vorallem meine ruhe hab! Woche über halt immer viel viel schule (und zum abi dauerts noch..) und danach (also nach HA und lernen) noch in den Laden oder biken... Aber abends, usw. hab ich doch meist meine ruhe... Schau zu, dass d deine nachtschicht rumgrigst 

Achja: Hat bei dem knacken eigtl. mal einer an die Speichen gedacht?? Die machen doch auch ganz gern, und vorallem unauffindlliches, unregelmäßiges knacken... Auch ne möglichkeit


----------



## rip74 (27. April 2009)

Andi 3001 schrieb:


> Achja: Hat bei dem knacken eigtl. mal einer an die Speichen gedacht?? Die machen doch auch ganz gern, und vorallem unauffindlliches, unregelmäßiges knacken... Auch ne möglichkeit



 meins (knacken) is ja weg und die hb-lager sind gefettet noch dazu


----------



## gericool (27. April 2009)

mein Stereo knackt auch ganz gerne herum, aber ja....it`s not a bug, it`s a feature !!!


----------



## blackraider67 (28. April 2009)

Hab gestern mal die Gabel rausgenommen, mir den Steuersatz mal angeschaut,
und wieder zusammengebaut, die Sattelstütze nebst Klemme noch mal gesäubert,
und ordentlich mit Carbonpaste eingeschmiert, bis jetzt ist das Knacken nich wieder vorgekommen.(Hoffentlich bleibt es dabei)


----------



## the_doctor (28. April 2009)

Hallo!

Ich suche dringend eine Sattelstütze in 34,9!
Hat jemand von euch so eine herumliegen und würde sie eventuell abgeben?

lg


----------



## wildkater (28. April 2009)

Hat von Euch schon mal jemand die GORE RideOn Schaltzüge getestet? Am STEREO liegen die Züge ja doch z. T. offen, wären da für Schlammschlachten nicht geschützte Züge besser?

Funktionieren die GORE-Züge am STEREO in Bezug auf Zugführung? 
Muss man da bei der Verlegung auf was besonders achten? 
Wie macht man das im Bereich der "Umlenkung" zum Umwerfer unterhalb des Innenlagerrohrs? Spätestens da wird man dann wohl ohne Hülle auskommen müssen...

Fotos wären auch nett!!?


----------



## Andi 3001 (28. April 2009)

Hast dir das mit der kette jetzt mal angeschaut?
Zu deinen SchtzhÃ¼llen: Vergiss es! Ich fahr jetzt meine ZÃ¼ge 6000km, davon auch reichlich hÃ¶henmeter (>90 000) und auch bei jedem sauwetter, von strÃ¶mendem Regen bis zum halben Meter Schnee, und ich wechsel jetzt den ersten Zug. Allerdings nuur, weil er am Ende aufreiÃt. Und die 2,50â¬ die du dann seltens brauchst.....Und meine AuÃenhÃ¼llen laufen auch noch...Keeine Probleme.. Und das sind die Standart dinger von Cube, also nix teures
Ich denk, dass das Ã¼berflÃ¼ssig is..


----------



## Goddi8 (28. April 2009)

Hallo Wildkater,
zu Gore kann ich dir nix sagen. Aber XTR Außenhüllen passen nicht in die Klemmung der Originalzüge. Die Außenhüllen sind zu dünn. Ich schätze das ist bei Gore ähnlich. Da der Klemmhalter aber auch die Bremsleitung aufnimmt, musst du sehr wahrscheinlich die Züge an der Stell ummanteln. 
Der durchgehende Zug sollte auch problematisch am Gegenhalter werden.

Ich nutze die XTR Züge (sind auch ummantelt) mit den Originalhüllen von Cube. Funktionioert ohne Probleme.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Daniel1977 (28. April 2009)

An meinem 2006 Stereo hatte ich die Gore Ride On Sealed dran. Wenn Du die Extra Long Variante nimmst, reicht auch die Außenhülle fürs Stereo. 

Ich war sehr zufrieden damit. An meinem Hardtail fahre ich die Züge seit mittlerweile fast 3000 km. Die Bedienkräfte sind noch immer schön niedrig.

Grüße
Daniel


----------



## gostereo (28. April 2009)

ich habe die gore züge letzte woche eingebaut. für hintern klappt es super. am umwerfer habe ich die endtülle quasi kurz hinter die umlenkung gelegt und im bogen festgeklemmt. funktioniert sehr gut!


----------



## stereotom (28. April 2009)

Goddi8 schrieb:


> ...
> Aber XTR Außenhüllen passen nicht in die Klemmung der Originalzüge. Die Außenhüllen sind zu dünn. Ich schätze das ist bei Gore ähnlich. Da der Klemmhalter aber auch die Bremsleitung aufnimmt, musst du sehr wahrscheinlich die Züge an der Stell ummanteln.
> ...



Ich hab kürzlich für hinten XTR-Hülle + Zug nach hinten verlegt. Ist bei mir nicht zu dünn. Hat den gleichen Durchmesser wie die originalen.


----------



## wildkater (28. April 2009)

Ihr seit der Hammer.
Toppen könnten das nur noch Fotos...


----------



## Goddi8 (29. April 2009)

stereotom schrieb:


> Ich hab kürzlich für hinten XTR-Hülle + Zug nach hinten verlegt. Ist bei mir nicht zu dünn. Hat den gleichen Durchmesser wie die originalen.




Hmm, sind bei der Bremsleitung und Zugaußenhülle gleich? Gibts unterschiedliche XTR?


----------



## stereotom (29. April 2009)

Bremsleitung ist viel dicker. Halterungen sind auch entsprechend gemacht:





Ich kenn keine unterschiedlichen Shimano-Hüllen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Goddi8 (29. April 2009)

Danke. Da hat zumindest mein 07er Stereo andere Halterungen. Sind Plastikclips in die die Leitung gedrückt wird. Daher wohl auch eine andere Außenhülle für den Schaltzug. wieder was gelernt


----------



## lasvegasbill (30. April 2009)

Ich habe ein 06 Stereo.
und bei meinem Hinterbau sind sämtliche Lager und Buchsen hinüber inkl. Hauptlager. nach 2 1/2 Jahren Einsatz zwar etwas früh, aber noch ok. (der Hinterbau hat ca. 15mm seitliches Spiel)

Nun versuche ich schon seit über einem Monat verzweifelt die Ersatzteile zu bekommen!

Zuerst habe ich versucht die Lager und Buchsen über Cube zu bekommen.
Mit der Aussage aus rechtlichen Gründen würde das nur über einen Cube Händler gehen.
Das habe ich dann auch getan, leider ohne Erfolg.
Mein Händler sagte mir dass er seit einem Monat versucht die Ersatzteile zu bekommen und er wird von Woche zu Woche vertröstet. Und er glaubt nicht dass er die Teile noch bekommt

Jetzt stehe ich mit meinem Defekten Stereo alleine da und bin voll angefressen. Es kann doch nicht so schwer sein die Ersatzteile zu liefern!
vor einer Woche habe ich Cube nochmals meine Situation per Mail geschildert, aber noch keine Rückmeldung erhalten.

Hat irgendwer schon Ersatzteile von Cube bekommen, oder kennt einen Händer der mehr Einfluss hat bei Cube!


----------



## schymmi (30. April 2009)

hey . wenn du die lager raushast sollten doch auf jedem lager die daten des lagers stehen.

ansonsten nachmessen. innendurchmesser aussendurchmesser die dicke und dann einfach bessere industrielager einbauen!! am besten gleich doppel z. sind von beiden seiten geschlossen!!
hier solltest du die lager eigentlich alle finden:

http://www.fag.de/content.fag.de/de/index.jsp


cube macht nix anderes. die waschen auch nur mit wasser!!
nur das die lager scheinbar schlechter sind als die guten aus dem industriebereich.

so sollte es eigentlich klappen.

aber andi  weis bestimmt noch genaueres. also ich würde es auf diesem weg versuchen. ist bestimmt auch noch viel billiger als wie bei cube.

mfg schymmi


----------



## lasvegasbill (30. April 2009)

die dämpferbuchsen sind ja auch beide hinüber, weiters sind die Achsen eingelaufen. Ich wollte  das komplette Lagerpacket erneuern.


----------



## Andi 3001 (30. April 2009)

Naja. Also die Dämpferbuchsen kannst mit sicherheit noch irgendwo auftreiben. Muss ja nicht von Cube sein. Innenlager bekommst wie shymmi gesagt hat im frreien handel und achsen? Was genau willst? Also mit eingelaufen, usw. Und welchen teil beschreibst du als achse? sorry, blick grad net ganz durch


----------



## coastalwolf (30. April 2009)

Hallo,

nach langem mitlesen, habe ich mich heute anlässlich der Auslieferung meines Stereo R1 Carbon (schwarz, 22 Zoll) mal registriert. Echt super Forum. 

Bis bald.

Grüße
Chris


----------



## wildkater (30. April 2009)

HellDriverChris schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> nach langem mitlesen, habe ich mich heute anlässlich der Auslieferung meines Stereo R1 Carbon (schwarz, 22 Zoll) mal registriert. Echt super Forum.
> 
> ...


Welcome!


----------



## lasvegasbill (1. Mai 2009)

Andi 3001 schrieb:


> Also mit eingelaufen, usw. Und welchen teil beschreibst du als achse? sorry, blick grad net ganz durch



beim 06er ist der Dämpfer  mit Bonzebuchsen gelagert und diese Buchsen laufen wiederum auf Achsen diese sind eingelaufen sprich im Bereich wo die Buchse läuft sind 0,15mm tiefe Riefen, und das alles macht dann sehr viel Spiel. normalerweise sollten die Lauffläche der  Achsen gehärtet sein dann kann das nicht passieren. Somit müssen auch diese getauscht werden.

Ich werde mal versuchen die Achsen von jemanden fertigen zu lassen und die Lager bei fag zu bestellen.


----------



## sap (2. Mai 2009)

Ich möchte nochmal eben das Thema Sattelstütze in die Runde werfen:

Durchmesser ist klar, aber wie sieht es denn mit der maximalen Länge aus? Auf cube-bikes.de finde ich zum 20" Modell (was ich mir holen möchte) zur Länge des Rahmens 2 Angaben: 1x 490mm und 1x 405mm. Bezieht sich letztere auf die Länge bis zum Dämpfer? Oder verraff ich da gerade was?


----------



## schymmi (3. Mai 2009)

hallo sap:

die maße stehen dort im sogenannten kettenmaß - stimmt doch oder? Na egal.
Auf jedenfall ist das erste(405mm) gemessen bis mitte oberrohr! das zweite maß ist dann da, wo die sattelstütze anfängt.

also maß für die sattelstütze = 490mm!

beide maße gemessen von mitte tretlager! wobei mich auf der zeichnung diese -7!! etwas irritieren!
okay?

schymmi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Muehi (3. Mai 2009)

Moin,

wo wir vorhin beim Thema Lager sind - hab mich vorhin drangemacht, selbige zu überprüfen bzw. "freizulegen". Das Hauptlager spar ich mir dabei, das läuft noch sauber und ohne Spiel, außerdem könnte ich dann gleich alles zerlegen . 

Ich verzweifel nur grade an dem Umlenkhebel ( an der Verbindungstelle zum Hauptrahmen ), da bekomme ich den linken Umlenkhebel einfach nicht von der Achse runter, und die Achse nicht aus den Lagern am Rahmen. Den rechten konnte ich mit etwas Überzeugungsarbeit abziehen. 
So lassen wills ich auch nicht, die beiden Lager im Rahmen laufen nicht mehr ganz sauber, vermutlich Dreck dazwischen - schreit nach saubermachen und neue Fettschicht drauf. 

Jemand nen Geheimtipp dazu parat? Mit Schraubenzieher Stück für Stück runterhebeln hab ich schon versucht, keine Chance. 

Spontan fällt mir nur noch ein, die Achse von der Gegenseite mitm Hammer rauszuschlagen, dann sind die Lager aber definitiv hinüber.


----------



## gericool (3. Mai 2009)

Bin heut mit dem Auto weggefahren, als mein Vorderrad noch an selbigem angelehnt war 

Nach etlichen hunderten malen hab ichs endlich geschafft  ich beiß mir sowas von in den Arsch 

Eine halbe Stunde später war es natütlich nichtmehr da 
Da mir das ganze ganu vor einer Polizeistation passiert ist hab ich gutgläubigerweise nachgefragt ob jemand so nett war den reifen abzugeben......fehlanzeige 

Ich hab leider recht wenig Ahnung von Laufrädern, könnt ihr mir vielleicht ein, zum DT-Swiss xlc 180 gleichwertiges, Laufrad nennen ? Das Modell find ich nämlich in keinem Shop mehr.
Bekomm ich ein einzelnen laufrad eingespeicht überhaupt zu kaufen ?

Für die Aktion gehört mir eigntlich das Bike weggenommen !

Mit traurigen Grüßen

geri


----------



## Groudon (3. Mai 2009)

häää??? wie soll ich deinen beitrag verstehen? ich komm da ne risch mit

und nein, die DTswiss XLC Laufräder sind iwelche "speziellen" Dinger von Cube - kannst die ja mal anschreiben ob sie dir eins verkaufen

aber dürften am ende normale dtswiss naben + felgen sein die einfach einen anderen namen tragen


----------



## wildkater (3. Mai 2009)

Nutz die Gelegenheit und kauf Dir gleich welche für den *richtigen* STEREO-Einsatz...

Falls Du aber ähnliche wieder willst:
Die DT-Swiss xlc 180 sind speziell für einige MTB-Hersteller produzierte Systemlaufräder. Nutze mal die Suchfunktion in diesem Thread und Du wirst finden, aus welchen DT Swiss Komponenten die genau sind.
Wurde schon diskutiert (ich glaub relativ am Anfang).


----------



## gericool (3. Mai 2009)

@ Groudon: Vorderreifen vom Rad genommen, rad ins Auto gepackt, Vorderreifen aber nicht. comprende ? 

@ wildkater:

Hätte eigentlich kein großes Problem damit ein schwereres laufrad zu nehmen.....muss ich dann unbedingt beide Tauschen ? (sorry für die peinliche Frage  )

Verstehe, darum konnte ich dieses Modell also nicht finden.....werd meinen Händler mal fragen ob er den Laufradsatz von cube bekommen kann....

danke schonmal für die Aufklärung


----------



## stereotom (3. Mai 2009)

Wäre mir auch fast passiert, wollte schon einsteigen als mir aufgefallen ist, dass da noch was fehlt... Sehr bedauerlich, aber kein Weltuntergang. Du brauchst natürlich nur für vorne einen neuen LRS. Würde mal nachschauen, aus welchen Komponenten dein LRS besteht und dann mal bei BMO oder so nachsehen, ob es was Vergleichbares gibt. Geht anscheinen so bei 150 los. Du brauchst dann noch eine Bremsscheibe. Würde auf jeden fall auf eine Maulweite von mindestens 21mm achten. Vielleicht gibts auch günstig Ersatz von Cube...


----------



## gericool (3. Mai 2009)

danke Tom 

Tja ich seh das ganze mal als zeichen einer höheren Macht, dass ich endlich eine BigBetty und eine 200er scheibe montieren soll


----------



## schymmi (4. Mai 2009)

apropos BIG BETTY:

kann noch jemand hier einen sehr guten satz BB gebrauchen?? so 40 !

würde meinen wieder abgeben und lieber auf den neuen albert umsteigen.

wer interesse hat kann mich ja gerne anschreiben. ich melde mich auf jeden fall zurück.

schymmi


----------



## tobone (4. Mai 2009)

Hi !
Hab in dem Stereo 2009 Thread schonmal die fRage gestellt.
Vielleicht werden jetzt manche Leute die Augen verdrehen aber es geht ja nicht direkt um Leichtbau:
Das neue Stereo bekommt ja viel Lob für das Fahrverhalten, Design...
Allerdings finde ich es mit über 3Kg Rahmengewicht (20Zoll) recht schwer.
Die "Bike" schreibt (auch wenn man Tests nicht imer glauben soll, aber beim Gewicht haben sie vielleicht recht) das so schwere Rahmen in der All mountain Klasse nicht mehr up to date seien.
Glaubt ihr, daß der Rahmen in den nächsten Jahren mal abspeckt?

Gruß  tobi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Andi 3001 (4. Mai 2009)

Stimmt. - Ist schwer. Aber ich bezweifle das Cube was änderet. Denn im Prinzip war sie ja schon immer schwerer und stabiler (?) als die Konkurenz. Macht mir aber nix aus Denn für den schweren Rahmen gibts leichte Komponenten, die die Konkourrenz bei den Preisen oft nicht hat 
Schymmi: Nööö; ich fahr FA und MM. Musst deine Bettys behalten


----------



## stereotom (4. Mai 2009)

schymmi schrieb:


> apropos BIG BETTY:
> 
> kann noch jemand hier einen sehr guten satz BB gebrauchen?? so 40 !
> 
> ...



Ich bin gestern endlich meine MMs gefahren. Jetzt wiegt das Stereo ziemlich genau 13 kg und ich kann runterheizen wie mit einem Freerider  Die Reifen sind der Hammer. anfangs wollte ich auch am Gewicht was machen. natürlich eignen sich die Reifen dafür sehr gut. Lohnt sich aber nicht, wenn man bedenkt welch ein Spaß man sich damit entgehen lässt.


----------



## Andi 3001 (4. Mai 2009)

Die Worte kommen mir doch bekannt vor???
Naja meine Rede  Viel Spaß!


----------



## kneesliding (4. Mai 2009)

Yep,

die MM rocken


----------



## stereotom (4. Mai 2009)

Hab vorne den GG mit 1.3 Bar und hinten den TC mit 1,7 Bar. Ist trotzdem noch sehr fest. Durchschläge unmöglich. Weniger möchte ich aber auch nicht rein machen. Der Unterschied zum FA ist echt gigantisch. Man spürt in Kurven sogar richtige Fliehkräfte und kein Wegrutschen, auch mit Wurzeln nicht. Voll das Wow-Erlebnis!


----------



## Andi 3001 (4. Mai 2009)

Aber bei dem Luftdruck bekommt mans kotzen, wenn man mal auf asphalt ausweichen muss!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kneesliding (4. Mai 2009)

aber bei den neuen FA's. 
die sehen vom profil her, die MM verdammt ähnlich.
Habe neulich welche angeschaut.

Pete


----------



## schymmi (4. Mai 2009)

ja ja lasst mich ruhig hängen.

habe ja schon eh den FA. aber bevor die anderen reifen hier so rumliegen. und wenn keiner will gibts ja auch noch ebay.


schymmi


----------



## wildkater (4. Mai 2009)

stereotom schrieb:


> Hab vorne den GG mit 1.3 Bar und hinten den TC mit 1,7 Bar. Ist trotzdem noch sehr fest. Durchschläge unmöglich. Weniger möchte ich aber auch nicht rein machen. Der Unterschied zum FA ist echt gigantisch. Man spürt in Kurven sogar richtige Fliehkräfte und kein Wegrutschen, auch mit Wurzeln nicht. Voll das Wow-Erlebnis!


Hilf mir mal weiter -  GG? TC? --> was ist das? ich dachte Du hast MM's drauf?


----------



## stereotom (4. Mai 2009)

Fahr doch den BB vorne und hinten einen FA. Macht doch fast keinen Unterschied, aber bergab kannst du mehr Gas geben.


----------



## gericool (5. Mai 2009)

wildkater schrieb:


> Hilf mir mal weiter -  GG? TC? --> was ist das? ich dachte Du hast MM's drauf?



Schwalbe reifen gibt es in verschiedenen Varianten der Guummimischung, auch MuddyMary

*Gooey Gluey Compound *(GGC)
Extrem weiches Compound für beste Kontrolle auf hartem und losem Untergrund 

* Triple Nano Compound *(TNC)
Unsere beste Gummimischung. Drei verschiedene Compounds an einem Reifen für überragende Performance. (z.B. bei den meisten Evo Reifen). Neu: Nano-Teilchen verbessern Grip und Rollwiderstand  besonders wirkungsvoll im dynamischen Center-Compound.

Ich denk mal das war gemeint


----------



## wildkater (5. Mai 2009)

gericool schrieb:


> Schwalbe reifen gibt es in verschiedenen Varianten der Guummimischung, auch MuddyMary
> 
> *Gooey Gluey Compound *(GGC)
> Extrem weiches Compound für beste Kontrolle auf hartem und losem Untergrund
> ...


 Bingo. DANKE


----------



## gericool (5. Mai 2009)

wildkater schrieb:


> Nutz die Gelegenheit und kauf Dir gleich welche für den *richtigen* STEREO-Einsatz...



Hättest du da vielleicht eine empfehlung für mich?


----------



## MasifCentralier (5. Mai 2009)

so was:
http://www.actionsports.de/Laufraed...911-Sapim-Laufradsatz-in-4-Styles::17559.html


----------



## gericool (5. Mai 2009)

puh, bis ich michb da für eine Farbcombi entscheiden kann is der sommer vorbei 

Danke, hab jetz bischen was über die Laufräder gelesen und werd mir die wohl nehmen


----------



## wildkater (5. Mai 2009)

gericool schrieb:


> Hättest du da vielleicht eine empfehlung für mich?


die Nope sind cool. Und gewichtsmäßig ungefähr gleich mit den DTswiss XRC Laufräder - dafür aber breiter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wildkater (5. Mai 2009)

...das könnte Dich auch noch interessieren:

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=245744&page=2


----------



## Freaky-D (5. Mai 2009)

Halten die Nope Naben denn auch was aus? Wie ist die Einspeichung? Mich macht der Preis einerseits stutzig, aber auch kauffreudig.^^


----------



## sap (5. Mai 2009)

Hm. ich weiß, es wurde hier schon mehrfach angesprochen...sorry, wenn ich nochmal darauf rumhacke: rahmengröße des cube stereo.
ich habe hier von 186cm und 85cm mit 20" gelesen und von 184cm + 84cm und 18". bei mir sind es 190cm und 86cm...da sollte ich wohl beim 20" bleiben? schwerpunkt wird touren + trails, primär s1-s2, selten mehr.
aber gerade, da ich mich gern im bereich enge, verblockte kehren bessern würde, reizt mich das 18"er ein wenig. aber für die 50x im jahr, bei denen ich an so einer stelle vorbei komme, lohnt es sich vermutlich nicht, auf die tourentauglichkeit zu verzichten. was meint ihr?


----------



## Andi 3001 (5. Mai 2009)

auf keinen fall 18!


----------



## gericool (5. Mai 2009)

*sign* 

würd nie den kleineren Rahmen nehmen


----------



## sap (5. Mai 2009)

oke 
wenn mir bike-discount mal auf meine mail antwortet, wie es mit der verfügbarkeit aussieht, dann bestell ich endlich auch mal. ist ja mittlerweile wie ne schwangerschaft im 11. monat...


----------



## sap (6. Mai 2009)

UPDATE:
Nachdem der Rahmen inkl. Dämpfer heute als Tagesartikel drin ist/war, gab es doch einen Kaiserschnitt )))
Freu mich schon voll auf den Rahmen...


----------



## wildkater (6. Mai 2009)

gericool schrieb:


> *sign*
> 
> würd nie den kleineren Rahmen nehmen


warum nicht? ist wendiger auf den Trails...


----------



## stereotom (6. Mai 2009)

Bei 190 ein 18"? Da wuchtet man ein 20er auch gut rum und man sitzt nicht gar so gedrungen drauf. Eine 400mm Stütze würde nicht mehr ausreichen. Ich finde es bei meinen 183 schon etwas grenzwertig.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Andi 3001 (6. Mai 2009)

Joop, geht mir wie Tom! Und ich bin sogar noch n tick kleiner. Stütze auf 14!
So Leute, hab ma ne Frage nach dem alt beliebten Thema Fahrwerkssetup!
Ich war immer der meinung minimum 25 prozennt SAG auf dem Dämpfer! (wenn mans etwas härter angeht)
Vor zwei Wochen war bei uns nen Fest, deshalb hatten wir den Laden auch Sonntags offen. Zu gast war ein alt bekannter "Cube-Mensch". Mit dem hab ich viel geredet. Nun er ist zwar selbst racer, doch er hat gesagt max. 20-21%SAG. Das wär bei den Stereos optimal! So das entsrpciht also nem SAG von 1,1-1,25cm.. Nu, ich hab grad mein Fahrwerk und reifendruck mal komplett neu abgestimmt. (Hatte in letzter zeit das gefühl, dass alles nich so präzise und schwammig läuft. kein gscheeides feedback vom boden...)
Hab jetzt mal hinten mit 20% SAG, ziehmlich hart abgestimmt. Und ich muss sagen, bis jetzt hatte er recht!! Es fühlt sich sehr sehr präzise an! (Die genaue Begründung liefer ich nacch der ersten Tour).
Jetzt würrd mich doch glatt mal interessieren wiviel SAG ihr aufm Dämpfer fahrt! Messt mal bitte nach


----------



## ratko (6. Mai 2009)

Hallo Leute,

möchte nun endlich eine 200er Scheibe ans VR montieren. Hab mich allerdings bisher noch nicht mit den entsprechenden Standards (Postmunt /IS2000) beschäftigt. Meine Frage: welchen Adapter brauche ich für meine Formula K18 (Stereo K18 2008er)?

Danke und Gruß an alle


----------



## Andi 3001 (6. Mai 2009)

Rock Shox hat überall Internationaler Standart (IS)....Erkennst daran, ob da nur zwei löcher sind, oder sowas dranhängt, wo man seitlich was ranschrauben kann. bei dir is das wohl eher letzteres. Fox z.B. hat PM...
Steht aber auf deinem aktuellen glaub ich sogar drauf??


----------



## gericool (6. Mai 2009)

wildkater schrieb:


> warum nicht? ist wendiger auf den Trails...



Ja, aber auf Kosten des Komforts.

Ich bin 184 und hab mich nach Probefahrten für das 20" entschieden. (Hatten mir auch alle 3 cube händler geraten bei denen ich war.)

Ein Freund von mir fährt mit 193 ein 22" (mein 20er hat ausgeschaut wie ein Kinderrad wie er draufgsessen is  )

Es gibt definitiv kein richtig oder falsch, hauptsache jeder fühlt sich wohl auf seinem Radl 


Aber bei 190 cm kann ich mir ein 18" einfach nicht vorstellen.


----------



## ratko (6. Mai 2009)

@Andi

Danke Dir für die schnelle und unkomplizierte Antwort.

Gruß


----------



## sap (6. Mai 2009)

Ja die 190 sprechen auch klar für das 20". Nur habe ich ja im Verhältnis zu anderen ein geringeres Schrittmaß (86cm, ohne Sackprellung  ).
Aber den Teil reguliere ich dann wohl echt besser übers Sattelrohr...Vorn kommt eh ein Syntace Eco Set hin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gnss (6. Mai 2009)

Also bei 84cm Schrittlänge mit 130 Revelation und Syntace Superspin liegen die Kronjuwelen überall auf, hinten ganz leicht und in der Stehzone doch recht deutlich bis unangenehm. Ist das normal bzw. nehmt ihr das so hin?


----------



## gericool (6. Mai 2009)

Ich sitz für gewöhnlich auf dem Sattel


----------



## rip74 (6. Mai 2009)

Andi 3001 schrieb:


> Jetzt würrd mich doch glatt mal interessieren wiviel SAG ihr aufm Dämpfer fahrt! Messt mal bitte nach



hab immer so ca. 1,2-1,5cm SAG und bin sehr zufrieden, der gummi ist sehr oft so am letzten zacken vorm runterfallen oder sogar unten aber so richtigen durchschlag hatt ich noch keinen - würd sagen fette performance für angeblich 130mm


----------



## schymmi (7. Mai 2009)

moin. also ich fahre mit meinen 196cm auch einen 20er rahmen.

ist vollkommen okay. wendig und komfortabel. meine sattelstütze steht auf 6!


@gnss.

was meinst du denn damit? bin ich zu blöd oder einfach nur begriffstutzig?
soll im alter ja schonmal vorkommen. 

schymmi


----------



## gnss (7. Mai 2009)

Es geht mir um die Schrittfreiheit wenn man mal über dem Rad steht.


----------



## MasifCentralier (7. Mai 2009)

schymmi schrieb:


> moin. also ich fahre mit meinen 196cm auch einen 20er rahmen.
> 
> ist vollkommen okay. wendig und komfortabel. meine sattelstütze steht auf 6!



Wow, dann musst du echt kurze Beine haben. Ich fahre mit 185 die Sattelstütze auf 7.


----------



## wurzelhoppser (7. Mai 2009)

Hat jemand evt.Erfahrung ob man im Stereo 20 Zoll eine 120mm Federgabel einbauen kann und wie sich dies verhält.Könnte recht günstig aus Neurad Stumpi eine Fox tallas mit 120mm bekommen neu und ungefahren.Ist es eine großer Unterschied zur Rock S.Revalation 130mm.Danke im vorraus.Gruss


----------



## Organspänder (7. Mai 2009)

MasifCentralier schrieb:


> Wow, dann musst du echt kurze Beine haben. Ich fahre mit 185 die Sattelstütze auf 7.



Meiner einer fährt bei 1,98m und 20 Zoll Rahmen die Sattelstütze auf 13


----------



## wildkater (7. Mai 2009)

Organspänder schrieb:


> Meiner einer fährt bei 1,98m und 20 Zoll Rahmen die Sattelstütze auf 13


1,86cm bei 18" (2007) auf 13!! 
Allerdings glaube ich dass die Skala ab den 2009er Modellen anders ist, oder?


----------



## schymmi (7. Mai 2009)

ja manchmal mache ich mir schon gedanken wenn ich höre wie hoch ihr eure stützen habt. aber kann es sein das die markierungen unterschiedlich sind??

schaut doch mal auf mein foto von meinem stereo. 
wenn ich die stütze jetzt noch um das 2fache ausziehen würde, also auf die 12 zb., dann bräuchte ich ja ne leiter!!

das kann doch alles nicht so wirklich sein, oder???

schymmi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MasifCentralier (7. Mai 2009)

Doch, ich sitze ziemlich hoch.


----------



## Dommes84 (7. Mai 2009)

schymmi schrieb:


> ja manchmal mache ich mir schon gedanken wenn ich höre wie hoch ihr eure stützen habt. aber kann es sein das die markierungen unterschiedlich sind??
> 
> schaut doch mal auf mein foto von meinem stereo.
> wenn ich die stütze jetzt noch um das 2fache ausziehen würde, also auf die 12 zb., dann bräuchte ich ja ne leiter!!
> ...


 
Also ich sitze bei meinem 08er 18" Rahmen bei 1,75m Körpergöße und ner Schrittlänge von 83cm bei Stufe 12. Ich würde sagen deine Skalierung ist anders den bei mir sieht es von der Höhe ziemlich ähnlich aus.


----------



## Andi 3001 (7. Mai 2009)

rip74 schrieb:


> hab immer so ca. 1,2-1,5cm SAG und bin sehr zufrieden, der gummi ist sehr oft so am letzten zacken vorm runterfallen oder sogar unten aber so richtigen durchschlag hatt ich noch keinen - würd sagen fette performance für angeblich 130mm



So wars bei mir ja auch. Aber der Punkt mit dem Gummie zählt nicht! Denn es geht darum, dass der dämpfer bei nem 1,5cm sag im 2. drittel hängt.
Normal siehts so aus: 1. Drittel: Am anfang weich, dann immer härter, 2. drittel linear, 3. drittrel nach hinten immer härter. so, wenn du jetzt schon im zweiten drittel sitzt, dann ist das erste fort, sprich das, was eigtl. zum ausgleichen von schlägen, die fein sind, zuständig ist. Somit ist der dämpfer nicht so präzise und spricht somit schlechter an. ( so die theorie). Zum Anschlag kommst du bei den dämpfern immer noch mit Sprüngen z.b. ....
Naja. bin auf jeden maö gespannt, wie sich das neue. straffe setup schlägt!
Zur Stützenhöhe: Normalerweiße wählt man den wert so, dass der sattel, oberklannte, auf Höhe hüfte (also auf höhe von den knochen da  oder sogaretwas drüber)...
Nu, ich hab gemerkt, dass es um die 9 (wies anfangswar) einfacch nicht so ergonomisch und effizient war!
Außerdem: Jedem wie ers will....
Auf m trail gilt natürlich sattel zum anschlag rein, bringt freiheit  (meistens führendie trails hier dann eh bergab)


----------



## dave_01 (7. Mai 2009)

schymmi schrieb:


> ja manchmal mache ich mir schon gedanken wenn ich höre wie hoch ihr eure stützen habt. aber kann es sein das die markierungen unterschiedlich sind??
> 
> das kann doch alles nicht so wirklich sein, oder???
> 
> schymmi



Kommt mir auch eigenartig vor. Fahre mit 1,95 ein 22" und habe die Sattelstütze bei 13,5. 
(Auf Trails schiebe ich sie dann schon mal auf etwa 9 hinein).


----------



## schymmi (7. Mai 2009)

also ich messe gleich mal die stange nach. auf trails schiebe ich die ja auch rein.
vielelicht das die einteilung mal in zoll oder mal in cm vorgenommen wurde??

egal ich messe gleich mal nach dann sage ich mal die maße von meiner p6 durch.


okay. habe gemessen. also meine p6 ist 320mm lang und die 6 steht 120mm von unten an gemessen. und wenn ich meine auf 13 oder 14 herrausziehe brauche ich ne leiter. und so kurz sind meine beine bestimmt nicht.

schymmi


----------



## rip74 (7. Mai 2009)

Andi 3001 schrieb:


> Naja. bin auf jeden maö gespannt, wie sich das neue. straffe setup schlägt!



...werd deinem beispiel folgen und meinen senf nach dem test-we beimengen!

lg d.

AD SATTELSTÜTZE


----------



## Andi 3001 (7. Mai 2009)

Gut, dann haben wir gleich zwei eindrücke  Bin echt gespannt. Morgen mal testen und samstag gehts damit gleich auf nen marathon. Hoffentlich schmeichelt mir das set up
Die Theorie klang für mich zumindest absolut logisch und nachvollziehbar...


----------



## gericool (7. Mai 2009)

Andi 3001 schrieb:


> Rock Shox hat überall Internationaler Standart (IS)....Erkennst daran, ob da nur zwei löcher sind, oder sowas dranhängt, wo man seitlich was ranschrauben kann. bei dir is das wohl eher letzteres. Fox z.B. hat PM...
> Steht aber auf deinem aktuellen glaub ich sogar drauf??



Ich hätte da auch nochmal eine Frage dazu.

RockShox hat also IS2000, heißt dass, der rote Adapter an meiner Bremse ist ein IS2000 to Postmount ?

http://img22.imageshack.us/img22/1706/dsc01167a.jpg

Und woher bekommt man solche roten Adapter ?


----------



## dave_01 (8. Mai 2009)

schymmi schrieb:


> also ich messe gleich mal die stange nach. auf trails schiebe ich die ja auch rein.
> vielelicht das die einteilung mal in zoll oder mal in cm vorgenommen wurde??
> 
> egal ich messe gleich mal nach dann sage ich mal die maße von meiner p6 durch.
> ...



Soeben gemessen: Meine p6 ist 365mm lang und die 13.5 sind bei 185mm von unten gemessen (Skalierung in cm). 
=> Die Skalierung dürfte tatsächlich gänzlich unterschiedlich aufgebracht sein (bei unterschiedlicher Gesamtlänge).
Somit ragt Deine 200mm und meine 180mm aus dem Sattelrohr (Was einwenig den Größenunterschied zw. 20" und 22" kompensiert).

Somit dürfte dieses Mysterium geklärt sein.  Nun können wir uns voll und ganz auf die unterschiedlichen Erfahrungen mit dem SAG konzentrieren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gericool (8. Mai 2009)

The One 2008 20"





also gleich wie bei dir Dave


----------



## schymmi (8. Mai 2009)

hmm. tolles foto. hilft mir aber nicht wirklich. 

bei mir steht, wie schon geschrieben, die 6 nach 120 mm von unten!!

da steht bei dir das mindestauszugmaß? 
*deine 6 steht ja bei 260 ca.!!!!*

aber egal. lassen wir das. ist eh nicht so wichtig. 

hauptsache wir können alle vernünftig damit fahren.

das ist doch das wichtigste.

schymmi


----------



## Andi 3001 (8. Mai 2009)

gericool schrieb:


> Ich hätte da auch nochmal eine Frage dazu.
> 
> RockShox hat also IS2000, heißt dass, der rote Adapter an meiner Bremse ist ein IS2000 to Postmount ?
> 
> ...



Das mit den roten Adaptern is so ne Sache. also die roten bekommst mit glück irgendwo ausm internet...
Und ja, IS to PM


----------



## sap (8. Mai 2009)

So. Rahmen bestellt, ohne rechte Ahnung zu haben. Sieht mir wieder ähnlich 

Frage zum Steuersatz: Das Rahmenkit von H&S wird ohne Steuersatz ausgeliefert. Bei den Komplettbikes ist ja ein semi-intergrierter drin, der auch von 1,5" auf 1 1/8" reduziert.
Würde ein FSA Orbit DL 1.5 Reduction zum Stereo passen? 
Habe nur gelesen, dass es bei semi-integriert und integriert ungefähr eine Millionen "Standards" gibt und man aufpassen muss...
Falls der genannte FSA nicht passt: Hat jemand einen Link zu einem definitiv passenden Steuersatz?

Danke vorab..


----------



## lasvegasbill (8. Mai 2009)

lasvegasbill schrieb:


> Ich habe ein 06 Stereo.
> und bei meinem Hinterbau sind sämtliche Lager und Buchsen hinüber inkl. Hauptlager. nach 2 1/2 Jahren Einsatz zwar etwas früh, aber noch ok. (der Hinterbau hat ca. 15mm seitliches Spiel)
> 
> Nun versuche ich schon seit über einem Monat verzweifelt die Ersatzteile zu bekommen!
> ...



falls es noch jemandem interessiert, nun habe ich wider Erwarten von Cube das gesamte Lagerpaket sogar kostenlos bekommen.  hatte schon nicht mehr daran geglaubt.
Kann das sein dass da Cube im Forum mitliest und sich meiner erbarmt hat? Danke!

Der Aus- und Einbau war bis auf das Hauptlager nicht besonders schwierig:
Denn ohne Spezialwerkzeug und Hydraulikpresse bekommt man die Nadellager im Hauptlager nicht heraus.
Den originalen Lagerbolzen im Hauptlager habe ich durch eine gehärtete Starwelle ersetzt, somit können sich die Nadellager nicht mehr einarbeiten. Mir ist das unverständlich warum man einen ungehärteten Bolzen verwendet, aber egal jetzt ist der Hinterbau wieder wie neu, und komplett ohne Spiel.


----------



## stereotom (9. Mai 2009)

Wo hast du denn die gehärtete Welle her? Kann man das kaufen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lasvegasbill (9. Mai 2009)

stereotom schrieb:


> Wo hast du denn die gehärtete Welle her? Kann man das kaufen?



Die Starwelle hatten wir zufällig in der Firma rumliegen, ich habe sie dann auf der Drehbank abgelängt und gebohrt.

bei Bosch läuft sie unter der Bezeichnung Stahlwelle.

http://www.boschrexroth.com/busines...buechsen/stahlwellen/a_downloads/Wellen_D.pdf 


der Vorteil: die Welle ist aussen hart und geschliffen, und innen weich zum bearbeiten, dadurch ist sie auch nicht spröde.


----------



## wildkater (9. Mai 2009)

wildkater schrieb:


> ...gibt es so eine Foto mit der Aufstellung bzw. Erklärung um welche Lager es sich genau handelt? Dann kann man selber welche besorgen und muss nicht bei CUBE / dem Händler nachfragen und einen überhöhten Preis zahlen...
> Leider hab ich keine Ahnung, wie die Lager beim Stereo heißen... Gottseidank sind die an meinem Bike auch noch alle i. O....



--> Vor gut 6 Wochen war bei mir die Lager-Welt noch in Ordnung - heute morgen wollte ich zu einer längeren Tour aufbrechen, hab das Bike nochmal kurz gecheckt und stelle fest, dass das rechte (Antriebsseite) Lager von Dämpferwippe auf Schwinge kaputt ist. Man hat von aussen schon die Kugeln gesehen 
(Das erklärt auch die komischen Geräusche auf meiner gestrigen Hausrunde)

Das Bike (2007er Stereo Louise) ist jetzt ca. 1,5 Jahre alt und hat keine 60.000 hm aufm Buckel. Ist das nicht etwas zu früh für ein kaputtes Lager??

Habe gleich die Bolzen auf beiden Seiten ausgebaut, rechts kam mir natürlich schon das Lager entgegen, links ist es noch heil.
Auf dem Lager steht 698PS oder 698RS oder so ähnlich.

Kann man sowas auch einbauen?
http://www.dswaelzlager.de/product_info.php?info=p1024_698-2RS.html

Schaut ähnlich aus nennt sich aber "698-*2*RS". Ich bin echt kein Lager-Experte...

Sollte ich das andere Lager evtl. auch gleich wechseln? Wie bekomme ich das am besten raus? Brauche ich spezielles Werkzeug?

Ich finde es ziemlich pfriemelig, an die Konterschraube (mit dem _kleineren_ Innensechskant) zu kommen - habt da jemand vielleicht auch Tricks auf Lager?
Welches Fett benutzt ihr so? Ich hab z. B. so weißes Fett, von dem ich ausgehe, dass es für Lager geeignet ist.

Die Bolzen werde ich wiederverwenden, die schauen noch OK aus. Außerdem habe ich im Forum gelesen, dass das eine ziemliche Warterei mit der Bestellung beim Händler ist - ich will aber so bald wie möglich wieder aufs Bike bei dem Wetter... oder gibts bei den Bolzen auch Alternative Bezugsquellen?

Achja - nennt man das von mir beschriebene Lager "Hauptlager" oder "Umlenkhebel"? Hat lt. CUBE-Homepage nämlich unterschiedliche Anzugsmomente.

Ich danke Euch im Voraus!


----------



## schymmi (9. Mai 2009)

sieht aus als steht die "2" für die beiden gekappsalten seiten. also ähnlich wie ein "ZZ" - Lager.

ich würde mir die lager ausmessen und industrielager einbauen.
habe etwas weiter oben auch schon mal einen link zu FAG eingestellt.

http://www.fag.de/content.fag.de/de/index.jsp

die sollten auf jedenfall länger halten.

zum thema fett würde ich dann das nehmen welches der lagerhersteller empfiehlt. aber ein gekapseltest läuft ja eh fast ohne.

schymmi


----------



## katabuja (9. Mai 2009)

Hallo,
ich suche ein Cube Stereo 2008 in schwarz und 20".
Wer kann mir ein Angebot machen oder weiß wo noch eins beim Händler steht.Evtl. DT Swiss Laufräder.

Liebe Grüße


----------



## katabuja (9. Mai 2009)

Hi,
oder SMS an 0162/901 783 7

Ahoi


----------



## Andi 3001 (9. Mai 2009)

katabuja schrieb:


> Hallo,
> ich suche ein Cube Stereo 2008 in schwarz und 20".
> Wer kann mir ein Angebot machen oder weiß wo noch eins beim Händler steht.Evtl. DT Swiss Laufräder.
> 
> Liebe Grüße



wenn orange auch ok ist, haben wir noch eins


----------



## katabuja (9. Mai 2009)

Hi,
welche Ausstattung ,Preis ?
Grüße F.


----------



## Andi 3001 (9. Mai 2009)

The One ausstattung...
RS Pike, XT, Fox Float, DT Laufräder
2290,-
http://www.biketechnik.de/htm/angebote.htm


----------



## katabuja (9. Mai 2009)

In schwarz muß es sein.
Das Kupfer ist cool,nur das grüne Cremeweiß ist Geschmackssache.
Trotzdem danke.

Grüße


----------



## Andi 3001 (9. Mai 2009)

was jetzt? grün, oder cremeweiß, sprich milky?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## katabuja (9. Mai 2009)

Nochmal mit kleiner Änderung.
Suche Cube Stereo 2008 in schwarz mit evtl.Laufräder
Mavic Crossmax ST.


----------



## wildkater (9. Mai 2009)

schymmi schrieb:


> sieht aus als steht die "2" für die beiden gekappsalten seiten. also ähnlich wie ein "ZZ" - Lager.
> 
> ich würde mir die lager ausmessen und industrielager einbauen.
> habe etwas weiter oben auch schon mal einen link zu FAG eingestellt.
> ...



Danke. Kann das sein, das da nur 6 Kugeln drin sind? und so eine Art "Käfig"? Der war bei meinem Lager ziemlich verbogen 

Hab das andere Lager mal so mit der Fingerkuppe in eine Richtung gedreht, also ganz rund läuft das nicht. So als ob nach jeder Kugel ein kleiner Ruckler wäre. 
Ich tausche es eh auf jeden Fall, kostet ja nicht die Welt, aber ist das normal so?

UND: was bitte ist ein ZZ-Lager... sorry für die vielen Fragen, aber ich hab noch nicht alle Schrauberweihen erhalten...bin aber durchaus ambitioniert genug, auch die Lagersache hinzukriegen


----------



## lasvegasbill (10. Mai 2009)

zz bedeutet: das Lager hat 2 Dichtscheiben, ist eine berührungslose Dichtung
+ weniger Reibungswiederstand
- schlechtere Abdichtung.

am Besten nur 2 RS Lager einsetzen, die haben eine schleifende Gummidichtung und dichten deshalb besser.

ps. Die Lagerung in der Umlenkung ist bei mir auch schon im ersten  Jahr kaputt gegangen, wie bei dir hat sich der Käfig verbogen und die Kugeln kamen auch mir entgegen.
Diese Lager kosten ja nicht viel und ich tausche sie jetzt beim jährlichen Service.
man merkt schon dass die Lager nach einer gewissen Zeit eher eckig als rund laufen. das nächste bike wird wieder ein Hardtail weniger schrauben und mehr fahren, unsere Alpen sind der Tod für jedes Fully.


----------



## wildkater (10. Mai 2009)

@ lasvegasbill:
Ich traue mir das noch heile Lager nicht mit Gewalt rauszuklopfen. Wie stellst Du das immer an bei Deinem jährlichen Service?
Wo bekommst Du Deine Lager her bzw. weißt Du die genaue Bezeichnung?

Ich habe mir die Schwinge im Bereich des kaputten Lagers angesehen - kann es sein, dass da noch Teile (Ringe) des alten Lagers drin fest sitzen?
Ich glaube zwar nicht, dass Lager wechseln sooo schwierig ist, aber ich will auf keinen Fall ernsteren Schaden am Bike anrichten - jetzt wo man bald höher als 1500 m aufn Berg kann...

Kann jemand einen "Workshop" empfehlen?
Ansonsten werde ich die Hilfe eines Kumpels (KfZ-Meister) in Anspruch nehmen, der müsste sich auch mit dem Ein-/Ausbau von Lagern auskennen.
Zum Bike-Mechaniker will ich nicht, da mir dort vermutlich wieder die gleichen Schrott-Lager eingebaut werden. Zudem der Preis und die Wartezeit.


----------



## Andi 3001 (10. Mai 2009)

rip74 schrieb:


> ...werd deinem beispiel folgen und meinen senf nach dem test-we beimengen!
> 
> lg d.
> 
> AD SATTELSTÜTZE



So. Na wie siehts bei dir aus?
Also ich bin eigtl. so gut wie überzeugt!
Bin Freitag auf Trailtour gewesen, mit Sprüngen, Steinen, Serpentinen, Wurzeln, usw. was das Herz begehrt. Warn ca. 600hm, und da war das setup schon sehr passend. Spricht einfach sehr präzise an und man "versackt nicht im hinterbau. Bergauf hat man auch das gute gefühl, dass man mal zur ebwechslung nicht hinten die ganze kraft verschenkt. Bodenwellen werden aber auch noch gut ausgeglichen. top.
Samstag bin ich noch nen ,marathon gefahren. (ca. 1500hm)  Es war ein eher seltener "trailmarathon", heißt bergab fast immer trail, bergauf vll. zu 40%. Dabei war mir das set up auf dauer dann doch etwas hart. Naja, vll. gewöhnungssache. Auf jedenfall tifft die theorie bei mir voll und ganz zu! Ihch glaube ich kann meinen FW noch etwas mehr nutzen, aber is schon grenzwertig.
Fazit: Gut! Präziser, effektiver, angenehmer. Auf langer strecke erstmal etwas hart. gewöhnungssache...
Jetzt interessiert mich mal dein eindruck...Also, wie siehts aus?


----------



## sap (10. Mai 2009)

sap schrieb:


> So. Rahmen bestellt, ohne rechte Ahnung zu haben. Sieht mir wieder ähnlich
> 
> Frage zum Steuersatz: Das Rahmenkit von H&S wird ohne Steuersatz ausgeliefert. Bei den Komplettbikes ist ja ein semi-intergrierter drin, der auch von 1,5" auf 1 1/8" reduziert.
> Würde ein FSA Orbit DL 1.5 Reduction zum Stereo passen?
> ...



Keiner?


----------



## lasvegasbill (10. Mai 2009)

Zu den Lagern:
Ich habe mir gleich 10 stück davon bestellt, (bei Fa. Haberkon, aber als Privatperson weis ich nicht ob man da was bekommt, es wird sicher günstgere Anbieter geben).

der Ausbau ist nicht problematisch.

Beim Einbau unbedingt darauf achten dass du das Lager nicht am Innenring einpresst, sonst drücken sich die Kugeln in die Laufflächen.

Ich nehme da eine 14 oder 15er Nuss, setze Sie am Aussenring an und Presse das Lager mit einem Schraubstock bis an den Absatz ein. zusätzlich verwende ich noch Schraubensicherung.

Aber dein Kumpel wir dir da sicher helfen können.


----------



## rip74 (11. Mai 2009)

Andi 3001 schrieb:


> So. Na wie siehts bei dir aus?
> Also ich bin eigtl. so gut wie überzeugt!
> Bin Freitag auf Trailtour gewesen, mit Sprüngen, Steinen, Serpentinen, Wurzeln, usw. was das Herz begehrt. Warn ca. 600hm, und da war das setup schon sehr passend. Spricht einfach sehr präzise an und man "versackt nicht im hinterbau. Bergauf hat man auch das gute gefühl, dass man mal zur ebwechslung nicht hinten die ganze kraft verschenkt. Bodenwellen werden aber auch noch gut ausgeglichen. top.
> Samstag bin ich noch nen ,marathon gefahren. (ca. 1500hm)  Es war ein eher seltener "trailmarathon", heißt bergab fast immer trail, bergauf vll. zu 40%. Dabei war mir das set up auf dauer dann doch etwas hart. Naja, vll. gewöhnungssache. Auf jedenfall tifft die theorie bei mir voll und ganz zu! Ihch glaube ich kann meinen FW noch etwas mehr nutzen, aber is schon grenzwertig.
> ...



servus,

muss dir bergauf recht geben das affenschaukelfeeling ohne plattform ist so deutlich geringer, doch bergab hat das straffe set-up keinen all zu guten eindruck auf mich gemacht, werd auf eine mittellösung zurückgreifen. 
hab den druck um gut 30 psi erhöht dadurch fehlt aber auch der negativfederweg oder sag, der gehört halt auch dazu.
mit dem gedankenspiel, dass man so mehr federweg zu verfügung hat ists nicht weit her, weil man ja versucht möglichst viel untergrundkontakt zu schaffen und da gibts nunmal positive und negative hindernisse...

mein fazit: ein bissl mehr is ok, mehr aber nur wenn man ohne plattform unterwegs sein will und bergab abstriche machen möchte.
die endprogression setzt viel zu früh ein und aus theoretisch mehr federweg wird praktisch deutlich weniger.


----------



## blackraider67 (11. Mai 2009)

katabuja schrieb:


> In schwarz muß es sein.
> Das Kupfer ist cool,nur das grüne Cremeweiß ist Geschmackssache.
> Trotzdem danke.
> 
> Grüße



Guck mal bei *funcorner*, die hatten letztens noch eins in schwarz !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KGBKamikaze (11. Mai 2009)

Hallo,
habe bereits im Tech Talk gefragt, könnte mir aber vorstellen, dass mir hier ganz gut geholfen werden kann.

Beim Cube STereo aus dem Jahr 2008 steht im Rahmenkitangebot beim Bikediscount:

Auslieferung ohne Sattelklemme und Steuersatz. Bei diesem Rahmen ist uns das Planfräsen des Steuersatzes aus technischen Gründen nicht möglich.

Was für ein Aufwand erwartet mich mit dem Planfräsen des Steuersatzes? (auch Kosten)

Gibt es hier jmd, der sich das Rahmenset bereits bestellt hat und mir genaueres sagen kann?


lg


----------



## Fury (11. Mai 2009)

sap schrieb:


> Keiner?



so schlimm mit den steuersätzen ist es auch wieder nicht. der fsa sollte funktionieren. es gibt von hope einen 1,5"->1 1/8" step down der passt und der syntace steuersatz (preis/leistungs-tipp) passt auch.
ich nehme an, du hast einen pre 2009 rahmen bestellt!?


----------



## katabuja (11. Mai 2009)

blackraider67 schrieb:


> Guck mal bei *funcorner*, die hatten letztens noch eins in schwarz !





Hi,hab mich da gemeldet und der schaut im Lager für mich nach.Im voraus danke !!!!
 Melde mich!

Bis später


----------



## Fury (11. Mai 2009)

KGBKamikaze schrieb:


> Hallo,
> habe bereits im Tech Talk gefragt, könnte mir aber vorstellen, dass mir hier ganz gut geholfen werden kann.
> 
> Beim Cube STereo aus dem Jahr 2008 steht im Rahmenkitangebot beim Bikediscount:
> ...



ich habe schon drei pre-2009 stereos aufgebaut und mit dem planen sitz des steuersatz nie probleme gehabt.
wenn es ein eloxierter rahmen ist, dann entfällt das planfräsen zu 99% weil keine farbe oder farbreste an den rohrkanten haften können.
bei den gepulverter versionen kannst du (wenn du keinen planfräser hast) mit einem cuttermesser vorsichtig die farbreste abschaben. das funktioniert gut und genügt in diesem fall für einen guten sitz vollkommen aus.


----------



## sap (11. Mai 2009)

fury9 schrieb:


> so schlimm mit den steuersätzen ist es auch wieder nicht. der fsa sollte funktionieren. es gibt von hope einen 1,5"->1 1/8" step down der passt und der syntace steuersatz (preis/leistungs-tipp) passt auch.
> ich nehme an, du hast einen pre 2009 rahmen bestellt!?



Ja, ist ein 2008er Modell.
Werde dann wohl zum Syntace oder FSA greifen, mal sehen. Danke!


----------



## KGBKamikaze (11. Mai 2009)

fury9 schrieb:


> ich habe schon drei pre-2009 stereos aufgebaut und mit dem planen sitz des steuersatz nie probleme gehabt.
> wenn es ein eloxierter rahmen ist, dann entfällt das planfräsen zu 99% weil keine farbe oder farbreste an den rohrkanten haften können.
> bei den gepulverter versionen kannst du (wenn du keinen planfräser hast) mit einem cuttermesser vorsichtig die farbreste abschaben. das funktioniert gut und genügt in diesem fall für einen guten sitz vollkommen aus.



mehr ist das wirklich nicht? warum ist das ganze denen dann nicht möglich?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Andi 3001 (11. Mai 2009)

rip74 schrieb:


> servus,
> 
> muss dir bergauf recht geben das affenschaukelfeeling ohne plattform ist so deutlich geringer, doch bergab hat das straffe set-up keinen all zu guten eindruck auf mich gemacht, werd auf eine mittellösung zurückgreifen.
> hab den druck um gut 30 psi erhöht dadurch fehlt aber auch der negativfederweg oder sag, der gehört halt auch dazu.
> ...



Na das man schon so um die nen cm sag also negatziv haben sollte, hab ich ja gesagt, und auch gemacht. Und ich fahr auch ganz gern die dh strecke, also es wird nix auf die sanfte tour gemacht


----------



## Fury (11. Mai 2009)

KGBKamikaze schrieb:


> mehr ist das wirklich nicht? warum ist das ganze denen dann nicht möglich?



k.a. aber das steuerrohr ist ja ein 1,5"er. evtl. haben die einfach nicht das passende werkzeug!?




oder die wollen einfach nicht.....

ist aber wirklich nicht schlimm! selbst bei den kompletträdern von cube sind die steuerrohre nicht plangeschliffen...


----------



## Fury (11. Mai 2009)

@KGBKamikaze

weil ichs grad in "deinem" anderen threat gefunden habe: den sattelrohrdurchmesser verwendet auch liteville und scott. es werden immer mehr bikes mit diesem ø entwickelt. passende stützen gibts von syntace und klemmschellen von - naja kannst dir vielleicht schon denken - von hope und syntace. andernfalls einfach eine 31,6 stütze mit reduzierhülse verwenden.


----------



## KGBKamikaze (11. Mai 2009)

fury9 schrieb:


> k.a. aber das steuerrohr ist ja ein 1,5"er. evtl. haben die einfach nicht das passende werkzeug!?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Moment, welchen Durchmesser muss denn dann mein Gabelschaftsrohr haben? Hat nämlich 1 1/8


----------



## Dommes84 (11. Mai 2009)

Also das Steuerrohr hat 1,5".


----------



## KGBKamikaze (11. Mai 2009)

Dommes84 schrieb:


> Also das Steuerrohr hat 1,5".



Ich hab mir noch nie Gedanken darüber gemacht, welchen DUrchmesser das Steuerrohr hat. Müsste doch mit 1 1/8 Gabelschaft kompatibel sein?!


----------



## Dommes84 (11. Mai 2009)

Ich würde sagen nein. Ich glaube nicht das es Adapter für 1 1/8" Gabeln gibt.
Aber ich bin auch nicht allwissend.


----------



## MasifCentralier (11. Mai 2009)

Genau. Natürlich gibt es die, nennen sich Reduziersteuersätze, und sind in jedem Stereo verbaut.


----------



## KGBKamikaze (11. Mai 2009)

MasifCentralier schrieb:


> Genau. Natürlich gibt es die, nennen sich Reduziersteuersätze, und sind in jedem Stereo verbaut.



Im Rahmenkit dann aber wahrscheinlich nicht, oder?


----------



## sap (11. Mai 2009)

@KGBKamikaze:
Habe oben genau die gleiche Frage gestellt 

Beim Rahmenkit ist kein Steuersatz dabei, d.h. auch kein Reduziersteuersatz.
Dank der Info von fury9 habe ich nun 3 zur auswahl:
1. syntace superspin reduziersteuersatz
2. fsa orbit dl 1.5 reduction
3. hope step down 1.5 reduction steuersatz

sollten beim 2008er modell angeblich alle passen; ich favorisiere den syntace


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MasifCentralier (11. Mai 2009)

Bitteschön:
http://mtb.fullspeedahead.com/fly.aspx?taxid=138&layout=product


----------



## Fury (11. Mai 2009)

sap schrieb:


> @KGBKamikaze:
> Habe oben genau die gleiche Frage gestellt
> 
> Beim Rahmenkit ist kein Steuersatz dabei, d.h. auch kein Reduziersteuersatz.
> ...



also beim originalen rahmenset von cube ist der steuersatz, sattelstütze etc. alles dabei. das rahmenkit das du hast ist quasi ein "abgespecktes". soviel zum rahmenset.

der begriff reduziersteuersatz beschreibt eben jene möglichkeit eine 1 1/8" Gabel in ein 1.5" steuerrohr einzubauen. auch cube selbst baut eine 1 1/8" gabel ein! man kann aber auch eine 1.5" gabel einbauen, dann benötigt man aber einen anderen steuersatz, nämlich einen 1.5"!!

wenn man es mal verstanden hat ist es eigentlich ganz einfach und logisch...

btw: wenn geld keine rolle spielt empfehle ich den hope steuersatz - dieser spielt auf chris king niveau ist aber viel billiger, der syntace ist aber auch eine gute wahl und noch günstiger.

nochwas: der fsa heißt richtig so: ORBIT Z 1.5R HEADSET (R steht für reduction - war eh klar oder...)


----------



## sap (11. Mai 2009)

danke nochmal, habe es mittlerweile kapiert. KGBKamikaze hatte von einer 1 1/8" gabel gesprochen, daher hatte ich sie ihm vorgeschlagen. 
da geld leider eine große rolle spielt (alter rahmen is gebrochen, der kauf wurde so zwangsweise um 6 monate vorgezogen), wird es wohl der syntace.

aber mag mir jemand erklären, wo die qualitätsunterschiede bei den steuersätzen liegen? lager, verarbeitung + gewicht?


----------



## Fury (11. Mai 2009)

sap schrieb:


> danke nochmal, habe es mittlerweile kapiert. KGBKamikaze hatte von einer 1 1/8" gabel gesprochen, daher hatte ich sie ihm vorgeschlagen.
> da geld leider eine große rolle spielt (alter rahmen is gebrochen, der kauf wurde so zwangsweise um 6 monate vorgezogen), wird es wohl der syntace.
> 
> aber mag mir jemand erklären, wo die qualitätsunterschiede bei den steuersätzen liegen? lager, verarbeitung + gewicht?



damit es klar ist: in den reduziersteuersatz baust du eine 1 1/8" gabel ein und alles ist gut... also 1 1/8" gabelrohr in 1.5" steuerrohr.

qualitätsunterschiede gibts in erster linie beim lager. gleich danach kommt die verarbeitung. da ist hope gaaaanz vorn dabei ;-) und auch syntace lässt sich da nicht lumpen. ich habe aber auch mit den fsa steuersätzen sehr gute erfahrungen gemacht. meistens gilt: was nix kostet ist nix (bei den steuersätzen meine ich)


----------



## KGBKamikaze (11. Mai 2009)

fury9 schrieb:


> also beim originalen rahmenset von cube ist der steuersatz, sattelstütze etc. alles dabei. das rahmenkit das du hast ist quasi ein "abgespecktes". soviel zum rahmenset.
> 
> der begriff reduziersteuersatz beschreibt eben jene möglichkeit eine 1 1/8" Gabel in ein 1.5" steuerrohr einzubauen. auch cube selbst baut eine 1 1/8" gabel ein! man kann aber auch eine 1.5" gabel einbauen, dann benötigt man aber einen anderen steuersatz, nämlich einen 1.5"!!
> 
> ...



Okay, alles nachvollziehbar und logisch, vielen Dank soweit.


----------



## the_doctor (12. Mai 2009)

KGBKamikaze schrieb:


> Hallo,
> habe bereits im Tech Talk gefragt, könnte mir aber vorstellen, dass mir hier ganz gut geholfen werden kann.
> 
> Beim Cube STereo aus dem Jahr 2008 steht im Rahmenkitangebot beim Bikediscount:
> ...





ich hab mir das rahmenset bestellt und den steuersatz ohne planfräsen oder sonstige maßnahmen eingebaut! das funktioniert!


----------



## sap (12. Mai 2009)

super! magst noch verraten, ob es sich um einen der bereits genannten steuersätze handelt oder es noch weitere alternativen gibt?


----------



## the_doctor (13. Mai 2009)

ich hab den gekauft, weil mir die andern zu teuer waren! allerdings bei ebay! is aber denk ich nicht sonderlich zu empfehlen, hat keine geschlossenen Lager und ich probier zur zeit noch immer an der einstellung herum so dass nix locker ist!

http
://www.amazon.de/INDUSTRIES-Cane-Creek-Steuersatz-Zoll/dp/B001CTMK7Y


----------



## blackraider67 (13. Mai 2009)

Sagt mal, kann mir mal jemand sagen, wie gross der Gewichtsunterschied zwischen den 2008er Modellen "the one" und "K24" ist ?
Meines Erachtens müsste das bei ca 800 Gramm liegen, habe ich damit Recht, oder liege ich damit total daneben ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kotoko (13. Mai 2009)

Um mich mal bei der Steuersatzrunde anzuschließen. Bei mir ist mein FSA Orbit-Z nach 700 Kilometern vereckt. Das obere Lager ist noch absolut top, das untere fällt dafür schon auseinander. Jetzt hab ich mir den Syncros FBI Hardcore reduziersteuersatz bestellt von 1.5 auf 1 1/8. Preislich mit knapp 57 Euro noch soweit ok für mich. Hier mal der Link wo ich ihn herhab:

https://www.bike-mailorder.de/shop/product_info.php?products_id=15226&type=search


----------



## Fury (13. Mai 2009)

Kotoko schrieb:


> Um mich mal bei der Steuersatzrunde anzuschließen. Bei mir ist mein FSA Orbit-Z nach 700 Kilometern vereckt. Das obere Lager ist noch absolut top, das untere fällt dafür schon auseinander. Jetzt hab ich mir den Syncros FBI Hardcore reduziersteuersatz bestellt von 1.5 auf 1 1/8. Preislich mit knapp 57 Euro noch soweit ok für mich. Hier mal der Link wo ich ihn herhab:
> 
> https://www.bike-mailorder.de/shop/product_info.php?products_id=15226&type=search



jau, der geht auch. die einpresstiefe ist schon enorm, sollte aber passen. der syncros ist aber schon ne ecke schwerer als die bisher diskutierten und durch die einpresstiefe eher für die bergab fraktion ausgelegt.

btw: durch das 1.5" steuerrohr könnte man auch die neuen gabeln mit dem "getaperten" gabelschaft einbauen - sprich unten 1.5" und oben einen reduziereinsatz auf 1 1/8"


----------



## sap (13. Mai 2009)

Noch habe ich ein paar Tage Zeit. Rahmen ist bestellt und ich komme erst ab Anfang Juni zum Aufbau...d.h. "Kleinteile" wie Kurbel, Innenlager (vermutlich SLX M660), Steuersatz etc bestell ich erst noch.
Wird bei mir aber auf den Syntace oder Hope rauslaufen...habe den Rahmen neulich bei bike-discount als Tagesartikel ein paar Euro günstiger bekommen, so dass ich mir vielleicht im Gegenzug die Hope leiste..oder ich nehm die XT 770 Kurbel, mal sehen :>


----------



## Fury (13. Mai 2009)

sap schrieb:


> Noch habe ich ein paar Tage Zeit. Rahmen ist bestellt und ich komme erst ab Anfang Juni zum Aufbau...d.h. "Kleinteile" wie Kurbel, Innenlager (vermutlich SLX M660), Steuersatz etc bestell ich erst noch.
> Wird bei mir aber auf den Syntace oder Hope rauslaufen...habe den Rahmen neulich bei bike-discount als Tagesartikel ein paar Euro günstiger bekommen, so dass ich mir vielleicht im Gegenzug die Hope leiste..oder ich nehm die XT 770 Kurbel, mal sehen :>



wenn die xt kurbel nicht ausserordenlich günstig ist würde ich die slx kurbel nehmen. passt besser zum stereo und sieht insgesamt besser aus nur meine meinung! lieber mal in bessere kettenblätter investieren, z.b. von specialites-ta.
vorschlag für die kurbel (mal was anderes - manche werden lachen...): http://www.srsuntour-cycling.com/SI...50961c49/index.php?screen=sh.detail&tnid=2415
dieses teil hat einen award bei der eurobike gewonnen. der linke kurbelarm ist mit der lagerwelle verpresst und ergibt somit ein höhere steifigkeit des gesamtsystems. klingt interessant.


----------



## Andi 3001 (13. Mai 2009)

suntour kommt mir nie nie nie wieder ans rad! Suntour steht bei mir mittlerweile für billig und absolut mieß. und sowas hat an meinem schatz nix verloren


----------



## sap (13. Mai 2009)

Also meine alte Suntour-Gabel konnte mich auch nicht begeistern, aber ich möchte deshalb mal nicht gleich alle Suntour-Produkte negativ beurteilen... trotz allem sind mir bekanntere produkte lieber, daher wirds wohl die slx


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wildkater (13. Mai 2009)

Bei mir auch - hatte mal eine SR Suntour Gabel... Starrgabeln sind besser! Einstellen ging gar nicht. Jeder Euro zu viel.


----------



## Fury (13. Mai 2009)

wildkater schrieb:


> Bei mir auch - hatte mal eine SR Suntour Gabel... Starrgabeln sind besser! Einstellen ging gar nicht. Jeder Euro zu viel.



so schlimm ist es sicher nicht! im ernst, hier gilt einfach was nichts kostet ist nix. es gibt ja auch von suntour "teure" sachen, die sind auch top. ich will jetzt keine suntour diskussion lostreten, aber meine suntour gabel mit travel adjust hat super top funktioniert (hat auch etwas mehr gekostet...), die neue durolux ist auch sehr gut. im übrigen würden wir wahrscheinlich immer noch ohne indexschaltung rumeiern, denn die hat suntour erfunden (und shimano besser vermarktet...)

btw: ich empfehle mal den firmenbesuch bei suntour hier im forum genau zu lesen... fast alle gabelhersteller lassen bei suntour was bauen manche (mit dem großen M z.b.) sogar etwas mehr...


----------



## Andi 3001 (13. Mai 2009)

sap schrieb:


> Also meine alte Suntour-Gabel konnte mich auch nicht begeistern, aber ich möchte deshalb mal nicht gleich alle Suntour-Produkte negativ beurteilen... trotz allem sind mir bekanntere produkte lieber, daher wirds wohl die slx



also bei mir is Suntour durch. Ich brauch nix von denen
Wer auf haltbarkeit steht sollte sich mal bei race face umschaun


----------



## Kotoko (13. Mai 2009)

Auch wenn ich der einzige bin: optisch find ich die Suntour Kurbel schon schick. Hat auf jeden Fall was das mir gefällt. Aber nur die Optik ist keineswegs etwas das mich von meiner XT Kurbel wegbringt =) Und ich persönlich fahr sogar ne Suntour Gabel... Am Bahnhofsrad  Obwohl mir ne Starrgabel wie oben schon von wildkater erwähnt lieber wäre


----------



## Andi 3001 (13. Mai 2009)

das mit der starrgabel kenn ich  Wenn oben im laden mal wieder was altes rumliegt,, was keiner mehr braucht, fliegt die suntour!


----------



## Fury (13. Mai 2009)

Andi 3001 schrieb:


> Wer auf haltbarkeit steht sollte sich mal bei race face umschaun



findest du? gerade was haltbarkeit angeht ist race face zur zeit eher nicht so angesagt. wobei meine prodigy trotz "billigmodell" keine mucken gemacht hat...


----------



## Kotoko (13. Mai 2009)

Was Haltbarkeit angeht kann ich die 2008er XT Kurbel empfehlen. Das Ding scheint irgendwie unzerstörbar zu sein. Beim Springen is das Ding schon z.T. echt hart auf Wurzeln aufgeschlagen (mit den Kurbelarmen, ned den Kettenblättern) und auch sonst find ichs schon echt genial wie die Kurbel auch mal Stürze einfach so hinnimmt wie wenn nie was gewesen wäre. Lediglich die Kettenblätter verlieren anfangs sehr schnell ihre schicke optik wenn man nichst ständig penibel alles nach jeder Tour saubermacht.


----------



## Andi 3001 (13. Mai 2009)

Ich hab ja den direkten verglleich. ich seh ja wer zu mir in welchen abständen in den laden kommt für neue kettenblätter, usw. Und ich denke, ich werde auf Race face umsteigen. Halten tatsächlich mehr. Auch wenn ich am anfang anderer meinung war..


----------



## Andi 3001 (13. Mai 2009)

Kotoko schrieb:


> Was Haltbarkeit angeht kann ich die 2008er XT Kurbel empfehlen. Das Ding scheint irgendwie unzerstörbar zu sein. Beim Springen is das Ding schon z.T. echt hart auf Wurzeln aufgeschlagen (mit den Kurbelarmen, ned den Kettenblättern) und auch sonst find ichs schon echt genial wie die Kurbel auch mal Stürze einfach so hinnimmt wie wenn nie was gewesen wäre. Lediglich die Kettenblätter verlieren anfangs sehr schnell ihre schicke optik wenn man nichst ständig penibel alles nach jeder Tour saubermacht.



Km ca. 6000 und ich muss wechseln (also die blätter). Kurbeln mit blätter von RF hätten laut meinem freund und chefschrauber länger gehalten. und naja, mittlerweile denk ich auch so


----------



## Fury (13. Mai 2009)

Kotoko schrieb:


> Auch wenn ich der einzige bin: optisch find ich die Suntour Kurbel schon schick. Hat auf jeden Fall was das mir gefällt.



bist nicht der einzige. gefällt mir auch gut, aber funktionieren muss sie schon...

und bitte, bitte keine suntour diskussion. jeder so wie er meint


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KGBKamikaze (15. Mai 2009)

Dieser Steuersatz müsste doch ins Stereo 08 passen, oder?
War der günstigste R-Steuersatz, der mir noch was zu taugen scheint.

FSA Orbit DL 1.5 Reduction


----------



## MasifCentralier (15. Mai 2009)

Nein, das Stereo hat nen Semi-Itegrierten. Den Link zu dem habe ich doch neulich hier reingestellt.


----------



## KGBKamikaze (15. Mai 2009)

MasifCentralier schrieb:


> Nein, das Stereo hat nen Semi-Itegrierten. Den Link zu dem habe ich doch neulich hier reingestellt.



Kenne mich nicht mit Steuersätzen aus... Ich dachte, der wäre u.a. auch in deinem Link gewesen.


----------



## MasifCentralier (15. Mai 2009)

Ich meinte den Orbit Z 1.5 Reduction. Der ist bei meinem 2007er verbaut.


----------



## Fury (15. Mai 2009)

KGBKamikaze schrieb:


> Kenne mich nicht mit Steuersätzen aus... Ich dachte, der wäre u.a. auch in deinem Link gewesen.



der Orbit Z 1.5 Reduction ist der serienmäßig verbaute steuersatz. semiintegriert ist er hauptsächlich deswegen, damit das steuerrohr nicht noch länger wird!

es funktionieren aber auch andere wie z.b. http://www.shiftycart.de/a.php/shop...ek_Double_XC__Reduziersteuersatz_1-5_-_1_1-8-
den habe ich selbst eingebaut. da liegen die lager wieder aussen, was aber zu einem insegsamt höheren steuerrohr führt.

tip: bleib bei den semiintegrierten!


----------



## KGBKamikaze (15. Mai 2009)

fury9 schrieb:


> der Orbit Z 1.5 Reduction ist der serienmäßig verbaute steuersatz. semiintegriert ist er hauptsächlich deswegen, damit das steuerrohr nicht noch länger wird!
> 
> es funktionieren aber auch andere wie z.b. http://www.shiftycart.de/a.php/shop...ek_Double_XC__Reduziersteuersatz_1-5_-_1_1-8-
> den habe ich selbst eingebaut. da liegen die lager wieder aussen, was aber zu einem insegsamt höheren steuerrohr führt.
> ...



also kann ich den steuersatz aus meinem link nu bestellen??


----------



## Andi 3001 (15. Mai 2009)

Du bist auch so einer "bin ich billig ran gekommen"....
Wenn so Leute zu uns kommen und dann basst nix oder sie haben stress, usw. Geh zum dealer und ffertig! Ohne witz, so billig, dass man da son aufstand drum macht kanns gar net sein!


----------



## KGBKamikaze (15. Mai 2009)

Andi 3001 schrieb:


> Du bist auch so einer "bin ich billig ran gekommen"....
> Wenn so Leute zu uns kommen und dann basst nix oder sie haben stress, usw. Geh zum dealer und ffertig! Ohne witz, so billig, dass man da son aufstand drum macht kanns gar net sein!


Als Schüler spielt das Geld immernoch eine andere Rolle, als bei jmd. mit festem Einkommen, wo so einige Einzelteile wesentlich schneller und einfacher finanziert werden können.


----------



## Andi 3001 (15. Mai 2009)

ich bin in der 9. Klasse des Gymnasiums, ich muss selbst genauso wie du schaun wo ich bleib. aber die ausrede zählt bei sowas nich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KGBKamikaze (16. Mai 2009)

Andi 3001 schrieb:


> ich bin in der 9. Klasse des Gymnasiums, ich muss selbst genauso wie du schaun wo ich bleib. aber die ausrede zählt bei sowas nich



ausrede?? wenn du mehr geld zur verfügung hast und für dich solche investitionen mal so eben drin sind, ist das schön für dich, muss aber noch lange nicht für alle schüler gelten.


----------



## Fury (16. Mai 2009)

KGBKamikaze schrieb:


> also kann ich den steuersatz aus meinem link nu bestellen??



ich bleibe bei meinem tipp, den orbit z R zu verwenden!

ohne anspruch auf richtigkeit denke ich, dass du den steuersatz aus deinem link verwenden kannst. ich kenne den dl allerdings nur als normalen steuersatz und nicht als reduziersatz. auch auf der hp ist er nicht zu finden. falls das teil nicht passt kannst du es ja bei bc zurückgeben. die überweisen das geld immer sehr zügig zurück.


----------



## Andi 3001 (17. Mai 2009)

KGBKamikaze schrieb:


> ausrede?? wenn du mehr geld zur verfügung hast und für dich solche investitionen mal so eben drin sind, ist das schön für dich, muss aber noch lange nicht für alle schüler gelten.



ich arbeite dafür. Und ich hab ja auch nicht behhauptet, dass man sich da alles leiste kann. Ich sag nur, dass du dir die 5 euro unterschied internet-händler wohl gönnen solltest


----------



## KGBKamikaze (18. Mai 2009)

Wieso ist beim bikediscount das Rahmenset noch für 699 Euro angeboten, während ich über google auf den Link komme, wo es für 555 Euro angeboten wird? 


699 Euro:
Klick

555 Euro:
Klick

Ich könnt mir in den Arsch beißen  1 1/2 Wochen ists her dass ich mir das Teil für 699 Euro geholt hab


----------



## Organspänder (19. Mai 2009)

Hätte da mal eine Frage
habe an meinem 08 Stereo ja den orginalen Kettenstrebenschutz von Cube dran, habe aber bemerkt das die Kette auch oben an der eigentlichen Sitzstrebe anschlägt und ganz schön laut ist. Was jetzt tun
Habe überlegt da einen weiteren Strebenschutz anzubringen ist aber der Schaltzug im Weg (denke Ich).
Habt ihr vieleicht Ideen wie ich das Problem lösen kann.
Danke im vorraus


----------



## onesmiley (19. Mai 2009)

Organspänder schrieb:


> Hätte da mal eine Frage
> habe an meinem 08 Stereo ja den orginalen Kettenstrebenschutz von Cube dran, habe aber bemerkt das die Kette auch oben an der eigentlichen Sitzstrebe anschlägt und ganz schön laut ist. Was jetzt tun
> Habe überlegt da einen weiteren Strebenschutz anzubringen ist aber der Schaltzug im Weg (denke Ich).
> Habt ihr vieleicht Ideen wie ich das Problem lösen kann.
> Danke im vorraus



Du meinst bestimmt diese Stelle:





Meine Kette schlägt auch ab und zu an, aber soooo laut, dass es mich stören würde, ist es nicht. Habe inzwischen eine Folie an der Stelle angebracht. Dekofolie aus dem Baumarkt oder Buchbindefolie tun's übrigens auch und ist bei weitem billiger und man hat noch massenweise Material übrig 

Grüße Chris


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kotoko (19. Mai 2009)

Wegen den 699 oder 555 Euro: 

für 555 gibts das nur heute als Tagesartikel  Sieht man rechts oben auf der Seite.


----------



## Spectrum (19. Mai 2009)

Organspänder schrieb:


> Habe überlegt da einen weiteren Strebenschutz anzubringen ist aber der Schaltzug im Weg (denke Ich).
> Habt ihr vieleicht Ideen wie ich das Problem lösen kann.
> Danke im vorraus


 
Servus Organspänder,
das Problem hatte ich auch und ich hab einen einfachen, nicht zu dicken Neopren-Kettenstrebenschutz gekauft, ein Stück gekürzt und unter den Schaltzug gebastelt. Geht gut und schleift auch nicht. Und die Hauptsache,es ist Ruhe im Schiff! 





VG
Alex


----------



## KGBKamikaze (19. Mai 2009)

Kotoko schrieb:


> Wegen den 699 oder 555 Euro:
> 
> für 555 gibts das nur heute als Tagesartikel  Sieht man rechts oben auf der Seite.



Gestern auch schon?


----------



## Fury (19. Mai 2009)

KGBKamikaze schrieb:


> Wieso ist beim bikediscount das Rahmenset noch für 699 Euro angeboten, während ich über google auf den Link komme, wo es für 555 Euro angeboten wird?
> 
> 
> 699 Euro:
> ...



du hast doch ein rückgaberecht! entweder also den rahmen für 699 zurückgeben und den rahmen für 555 neu bestellen oder eben nachverhandeln! die können es kompliziert haben (rücksendung und rücküberweisung) oder einfach (neue, ermäßigte rechnung stellen).

evtl. rechtzeitig vorher den rahmen für 555 bestellen, damit der gesichert ist und dann erst den 699er zurückgeben.
wenn alles nix ist, beim schlierseer-radhaus.de nach einem stereo rahmen fragen. sollte da evtl. noch billiger sein....


----------



## Freaky-D (19. Mai 2009)

@ Organspänder: DA hab ich mir auch gleich anfangs nen Kopp drum gemacht und kurzerhand nen Stück Schlauch der Länge nach aufgeschnitten und drum gewickelt. dann mit paar Kabelbindern befestigt und gut is 
Hab jetzt leider kein bild zur Hand...

greetzz Freaky


----------



## KGBKamikaze (19. Mai 2009)

fury9 schrieb:


> du hast doch ein rückgaberecht! entweder also den rahmen für 699 zurückgeben und den rahmen für 555 neu bestellen oder eben nachverhandeln! die können es kompliziert haben (rücksendung und rücküberweisung) oder einfach (neue, ermäßigte rechnung stellen).
> 
> evtl. rechtzeitig vorher den rahmen für 555 bestellen, damit der gesichert ist und dann erst den 699er zurückgeben.
> wenn alles nix ist, beim schlierseer-radhaus.de nach einem stereo rahmen fragen. sollte da evtl. noch billiger sein....



Bei vorort gekauften Artikeln habe ich kein Rückgaberecht  (Bis ich das in Erfahrung bringen konnte, ging fast ne ganze Stunde Telefoniererei drauf, bis ich jmd. dran hatte, der Ahnung hat. Manchmal ging vorher jmd dran, ich wurde weiter geleitet, und dann kam einfach ein Besetztton. Wenns jetzt nicht der Tagesartikel gewesen wäre, hätte ich da schon lange aufgegeben. Sche*** Laden!)

PS: Muss ich eigtl beim LRS-Kauf für das Stereo 08 irgendwas beachten? (Steckachse oder ähnliches)
Würden die Fulcrum Red Metal 5 soweit passen?

lg


----------



## Fury (19. Mai 2009)

KGBKamikaze schrieb:


> Bei vorort gekauften Artikeln habe ich kein Rückgaberecht  (Bis ich das in Erfahrung bringen konnte, ging fast ne ganze Stunde Telefoniererei drauf, bis ich jmd. dran hatte, der Ahnung hat. Manchmal ging vorher jmd dran, ich wurde weiter geleitet, und dann kam einfach ein Besetztton. Wenns jetzt nicht der Tagesartikel gewesen wäre, hätte ich da schon lange aufgegeben. Sche*** Laden!)
> 
> PS: Muss ich eigtl beim LRS-Kauf für das Stereo 08 irgendwas beachten? (Steckachse oder ähnliches)
> Würden die Fulcrum Red Metal 5 soweit passen?
> ...



das ist echt dumm gelaufen...  trotzdem, soweit ich weiß, kann man einen (im laden, also vor ort) gekauften artikel innerhalb einer bestimmten (gesetzlichen) frist zurückgeben. es bleibt jedoch dem händler überlassen, dir das geld zurückzugeben oder aber einen gutschein/gutschrift. ein gutschein wäre ja nicht sooo schlecht, weil du ja noch ein paar teile brauchst.

fürs stereo 08 brauchst hinten einen schnellspanner.


----------



## KGBKamikaze (19. Mai 2009)

fury9 schrieb:


> das ist echt dumm gelaufen...  trotzdem, soweit ich weiß, kann man einen (im laden, also vor ort) gekauften artikel innerhalb einer bestimmten (gesetzlichen) frist zurückgeben. es bleibt jedoch dem händler überlassen, dir das geld zurückzugeben oder aber einen gutschein/gutschrift. ein gutschein wäre ja nicht sooo schlecht, weil du ja noch ein paar teile brauchst.
> 
> fürs stereo 08 brauchst hinten einen schnellspanner.



SChnellspanner? Steckachse? Was muss ich da genau beachten?


----------



## cabal06ba (20. Mai 2009)

Hinten hast du - wie fury9 geschrieben hat - 9mm Schnellspanner, vorne hängt es logischerweise von der Gabel ab, die du verbauen möchtest.

Zu Beachten gibt's da eigentlich nur, dass eine Schnellspanner-Nabe nicht in eine Steckachsenaufnahme passen kann, andersrum gibt es aber oft Umbaukits für die Naben von Stechachse auf Schnellspanneraufnahme.


----------



## KGBKamikaze (20. Mai 2009)

cabal06ba schrieb:


> Hinten hast du - wie fury9 geschrieben hat - 9mm Schnellspanner, vorne hängt es logischerweise von der Gabel ab, die du verbauen möchtest.
> 
> Zu Beachten gibt's da eigentlich nur, dass eine Schnellspanner-Nabe nicht in eine Steckachsenaufnahme passen kann, andersrum gibt es aber oft Umbaukits für die Naben von Stechachse auf Schnellspanneraufnahme.



gut, vielen dank


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gericool (20. Mai 2009)

Juhu, kann mir nun endlich meine Laufräder bestellen 
Könnte mir bitte noch jemand sagen wie breit ich das felgenband nehmen sollte ?

http://www.actionsports.de/Laufraed...im-Laufradsatz-in-4-Styles::17559{0}1721.html


----------



## cabal06ba (20. Mai 2009)

Felgenbänder gibt's in verschiedenen Breiten? Wieder was gelernt, ich hab da bisher einfach immer das 'normale' hellblaue von Schwalbe genommen...prinzipiell geht's doch nur drum, dass die Ösenlöcher der Felge bzw. deren Kanten abgedeckt sind, oder habe ich da was Wichtiges außer acht gelassen?


----------



## Fury (20. Mai 2009)

cabal06ba schrieb:


> Felgenbänder gibt's in verschiedenen Breiten? Wieder was gelernt, ich hab da bisher einfach immer das 'normale' hellblaue von Schwalbe genommen...prinzipiell geht's doch nur drum, dass die Ösenlöcher der Felge bzw. deren Kanten abgedeckt sind, oder habe ich da was Wichtiges außer acht gelassen?



Ha, man lernt eben nie aus

auch das blaue von schwalbe gibts in unterschiedlichen breiten. sinn der sache ist, dass das band nicht so leicht verrutscht und eben den ganzen felgenbettboden bedeckt. sinnvoll sind auch selbstklebende felgenbänder (von zéfal z.b.) da rutscht sicher nix mehr - gibts auch in versch. breiten. und wer gaaaanz viel gewicht sparen will nimmt die abdeckkappen für die ösenlöcher... (kein scherz, die gibts wirklich!)


----------



## Fury (20. Mai 2009)

gericool schrieb:


> Juhu, kann mir nun endlich meine Laufräder bestellen
> Könnte mir bitte noch jemand sagen wie breit ich das felgenband nehmen sollte ?
> 
> http://www.actionsports.de/Laufraed...im-Laufradsatz-in-4-Styles::17559{0}1721.html



frag bei actionsports, die sind kompetent.


----------



## gericool (21. Mai 2009)

fury9 schrieb:


> frag bei actionsports, die sind kompetent.



ok danke, geb dan bescheid was die dazu meinen.


----------



## blackraider67 (21. Mai 2009)

gericool schrieb:


> Juhu, kann mir nun endlich meine Laufräder bestellen
> Könnte mir bitte noch jemand sagen wie breit ich das felgenband nehmen sollte ?
> 
> http://www.actionsports.de/Laufraed...im-Laufradsatz-in-4-Styles::17559{0}1721.html



Eine wirklich gute Alternative zum XRC-180 LR-Satz !
Wieviel wog der nochmal ? knapp 2kg oder ?


----------



## wildkater (21. Mai 2009)

Es gab hier im Forum schon Diskussionen über diesen LRS. Scheinbar gab es mal Probs mit den Speichen - aber ich denke das hat Actionsports jetzt wieder im Griff.
Ich fahre meine XRC solange sie es noch aushalten oder ich einen günstigen LRS mit DTSwiss Nabe und z.B. 5.1 Felge finde...


----------



## cabal06ba (21. Mai 2009)

WÃ¼rde dann aber eher noch 50â¬ drauflegen und diesen LRS mit dem Nachfolgemodell der N90 nehmen. 

Was jetzt die neuen Dichtungen und die Doppelsperrklinken bringen, bzw. ob sich der Aufpreis dafÃ¼r lohnt, kann ich so natÃ¼rlich nicht beurteilen, aber die vielseitigen UmbaumÃ¶glichkeiten auf alle aktuellen Achsenstandards finde ich ganz nett.

edit: wobei ich ja nicht gerade der super-Endurist bin und 29mm Felgeninnenbreite in meinem Fall fast ein bisschen zu viel des Guten wÃ¤re, daher wÃ¼rde der ZTR Flow LRS fÃ¼r mich wahrscheinlich den besten Kompromiss zwischen Gewicht und Belastbarkeit zu diesem Preis darstellen.


----------



## gericool (21. Mai 2009)

Actionsports empfiehlt 22cm breites Felgenband


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## joschmid (21. Mai 2009)

gericool schrieb:


> Actionsports empfiehlt 22cm breites Felgenband



na ich hoffe mal, 22 mm reichen...  alles andere wäre ja ein Manta-Schlappen...


----------



## gericool (21. Mai 2009)

sorry, mein Hirn is heute auf Feiertag geschaltet


----------



## Curston1976 (23. Mai 2009)

Mahlzeit, Habe mir bei Bike-discount.de nen Stereo 2008 Rahmen ohne Dämpfer gekauft weil ich den schon hatte. Leider habe ich keine Passende Achse um ihn in der Schwinnge zu befestigen, hat jemand einen sicheren Tip wo ich das gute Stück herbekomme oder muss ich ich mir die anfertigen lassen?


----------



## maxracingshox (24. Mai 2009)

Dazu fällt mir spontan auch nichts besseres ein, als: such dir ne Dreherei in deiner Umgenung, gib ihnen die Maße und lass Dir die Buchsen aus rostfreiem Edelstahl/Alu drehen. Maße und Fotos kann ich dir gerne schicken, habe kürzlich auch den 08er Stereorahmen (allerdings mit Dämpfer und Buchsen  ) bei Bike-D... gekauft.
Das ganze wird auch nicht mehr als die originalbuchsen kosten(denke ich mal).


----------



## kneesliding (25. Mai 2009)

Moin,

möchte für mein Stereo eine Neue Lenker holen der ein wenig höhe ist.
Habe im moment den standard lenker drauf (Syntace) und habe den hier gesehen RaceFace

oder kann mir etwas empfehlen?

Gruß

Pete


----------



## pseudosportler (26. Mai 2009)

kneesliding schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> möchte für mein Stereo eine Neue Lenker holen der ein wenig höhe ist.
> Habe im moment den standard lenker drauf (Syntace) und habe den hier gesehen RaceFace
> ...



Wen du den nimmst, brauchst du auch einen neuen Vorbau, das Stereo hat einen Vorbau und Lenker mit 25,4mm Durchmesser, der von dir genannte hat an der Klemmung einen Durchmesser von 31,8mm und wierd zu den Enden dünner auf 25,4mm.

MfG pseudosportler


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kneesliding (26. Mai 2009)

Moin,

der ist 25.4mm.


----------



## pseudosportler (26. Mai 2009)

Wen ich deinen Link folge ist ein 31,8 mm (Oversize) abgebildet und im Text steht auch nichts dazu, geben tut es ihn in beiden Varianten.
Hauptschache du weißt was du brauchst .

MfG pseudosportler


----------



## Fury (26. Mai 2009)

Curston1976 schrieb:


> Mahlzeit, Habe mir bei Bike-discount.de nen Stereo 2008 Rahmen ohne Dämpfer gekauft weil ich den schon hatte. Leider habe ich keine Passende Achse um ihn in der Schwinnge zu befestigen, hat jemand einen sicheren Tip wo ich das gute Stück herbekomme oder muss ich ich mir die anfertigen lassen?



Die Achse gehört zum Rahmen und nicht zum Dämpfer! Somit solltest Du bei Bike-Discount reklamieren!
Meine beiden ohne Dämpfer gekauften Stereo Rahmen kamen immer mit Achse und unterer Befestigungsschraube. Alles andere macht absolut keinen Sinn weil die Achse nur bei dem jeweiligen Rahmen passt.
Was Du jedoch auf jeden Fall separat besorgen musst sind die entsprechenden Distanzhülsen für den Dämpfereinbau. Diese gibt es in den passenden Maßen vom jew. Dämpferhersteller.


----------



## Curston1976 (27. Mai 2009)

Hallo zusammen, ich habe mir beim Cube Händler die Achsen bestellt, und was kam? Der Komplette Satz an Buchsen und Bolzen den man für das ST08 braucht. Naja,da hat man halt schon mal ne Tüte voller Metall. Hat 36 Oironen gekostet und einen Monat auf sich warten lassen.


----------



## biba34 (27. Mai 2009)

Bei welchem Händler hast du den Satz bestellt? Hätte auch Interesse daran. Die nötigen Lager würd ich nämlich lieber durch Edelstahllager ersetzen.
MfG
biba


----------



## Curston1976 (27. Mai 2009)

* 				Gelderner Fahrradprofi							*

 			 			 				 					Issumer Str. 66					
*47608 Geldern* 

				Tel:
 (02831) 9772041				 				Fax:
 									(02831) 9772043

Wenn Du Glück hast hat der noch nen Satz da weil die Teile doppelt bestellt wurden, bestell dem mal n Gruss von Carsten aus Xanten, dann bekommt der n Brechreitz weil ich dem jeden Tag auf den Sack gegangen bin, hehe


----------



## biba34 (27. Mai 2009)

Jo super  
Werd da morgen direkt mal anrufen und Ihm beste Grüsse ausrichten 
MfG
biba


----------



## gericool (29. Mai 2009)

huiii hab ich ein glück 

grad von action sports ne mail bekommen, dass meine gewünschte nabe nicht in rot lieferbar is. Ich könne mir nun aussuchen ob ich eine schwarze nabe nehme, oder ein gratis upgrade auf die 3 way nabe 

50.- upgrade 4 free = 

ich hoffe die Laufräder kommen noch nächste Woche.....bin ja schon bald 1 monat ohne bike


----------



## Dommes84 (29. Mai 2009)

Gude,

gibt es jemanden hier der sein Stereo mit der Reifencombo Nobby Nic und Fat Albert voran bewegt.


----------



## blackraider67 (29. Mai 2009)

Dommes84 schrieb:


> Gude,
> 
> gibt es jemanden hier der sein Stereo mit der Reifencombo Nobby Nic und Fat Albert voran bewegt.


Nö nur NN vorne und hinten, finde die kleben bei trockenheit ganz gut.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maxracingshox (30. Mai 2009)

Hallo ihr Cube Stereoler,  
ich hab mal ne Frage an Euch: Da ich mir ein Rahmenkit eines Cube Stereos ´08; 22" gekauft habe, stehe ich jetzt vor der Frage, welche Gabel ich mir kaufen soll. Die Magura Thor ist meier Meinung nach Optimal, da ich aber schon öfter gehört habe, dass der Hinterbau aufgrund seiner überragender Konstruktion auch mit 160mm vorne harmoniert und ich günstig an eine Lyrik 2-step air rankommen würde, wollte ich Fragen welche der beiden Gabeln Ihr mir empfehlen würdet.
Mfg Max


----------



## Andi 3001 (30. Mai 2009)

Ich glaub ich würde keine Ahnung haben Rockshox etwas globiger, dafür viel reserve, Magura sehr fein und gutes ansprechen, aber dafür halt eher weniger reserven...naja Willst auch schnell hoch....spielt also auch gewicht ne rolle?


----------



## maxracingshox (30. Mai 2009)

Gewicht ist mir nicht allzu wichtig, die ferderperformance und Steifigkeit ist mir da wichtiger als 200-300 gramm zu fuchsen.


----------



## Andi 3001 (30. Mai 2009)

Sehr gute einstellung
Also ich denk Performance mäßig die Magura, stefigkeit und reserve die Rockshox. Setz die priorität...


----------



## maxracingshox (30. Mai 2009)

Also denke ich, dass die Lyrik eine gute Wahl ist. Sie hat ja auch wirklich super einstellmöglichkeiten, und ist damit als Allmountaigabel geeignet. Danke


----------



## Giant XTC (30. Mai 2009)

Die Lyrik wiegt aber fast ein Kilo mehr als die Thor. Da braucht man bergauf schon ordentliche Wadeln!

Ich habe mir vor kurzem die Thor eingebaut und bin super zufrieden:

- Tolle Verarbeitung
- Sehr steif
- Klasse Performance

_And I command thee to kneel
Before the
God of thunder and rock and roll
The spell youre under
Will slowly rob you of your virgin soul_


----------



## MasifCentralier (30. Mai 2009)

Ich fahr sie, und sie hat das Rad locker 50% besser gemacht. Allerdings hatte ich auch zuvor eine eher unsteife Manitou.


----------



## Andi 3001 (30. Mai 2009)

Aber die RS hat mehr steifigkeit. Wär mir aber wegen der Präzision egal - Aber auch hier: GEschmackssache!


----------



## freeride_bogl (30. Mai 2009)

cooles vinyl auf der gabel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MasifCentralier (30. Mai 2009)

Andi 3001 schrieb:


> Aber die RS hat mehr steifigkeit. Wär mir aber wegen der Präzision egal - Aber auch hier: GEschmackssache!



Ich rede von der RS


----------



## Andi 3001 (30. Mai 2009)

soorry


----------



## KGBKamikaze (30. Mai 2009)

Machts Sinn an den Stereo Rahmen ne Marzocchi xc 600 mit 130mm (+ETA) zu bauen? Würde sie günstig bekommen, weiß aber nicht ob mir der Federweg genügt hmm 

lg


----------



## Andi 3001 (30. Mai 2009)

Kommt doch auf deine Fahrweiße an! Ich würds nicht machen, weil mir der gut nutzbare, und sehr sehr reservenreiche Hinterbau, dadurch "verbaut" würde!


----------



## Giant XTC (30. Mai 2009)

Da muss der Preis schon sehr heiß sein. Die Revelation ist deutlich besser und bestimmt nicht viel teurer.


----------



## armyman (30. Mai 2009)

Hallo Leute, bin neu hier und weiß nicht, ob das der richtige Weg ist, wenn ich mein Bike verkaufen möchte... Also bitte korrigigiert mich, wenn es falsch ist in diesen Thread zu schreiben. Ich möchte mein Stereo K18 verkaufen. Das Bike ist ca. 9 Monate alt und hat ungefähr 1000 km drauf. Defekt ist nichts, verändert wurde auch nichts daran. Alles wie ab Werk. Größere Gebrauchsspuren sind auch nicht vorhanden. Insgesamt ist es ein Top 2008er Stereo. Preis werde ich bei Anfrage angeben. Also meldet euch bei Interesse. mfg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wildkater (31. Mai 2009)

armyman schrieb:


> Hallo Leute, bin neu hier und weiß nicht, ob das der richtige Weg ist, wenn ich mein Bike verkaufen möchte... Also bitte korrigigiert mich, wenn es falsch ist in diesen Thread zu schreiben. Ich möchte mein Stereo K18 verkaufen. Das Bike ist ca. 9 Monate alt und hat ungefähr 1000 km drauf. Defekt ist nichts, verändert wurde auch nichts daran. Alles wie ab Werk. Größere Gebrauchsspuren sind auch nicht vorhanden. Insgesamt ist es ein Top 2008er Stereo. Preis werde ich bei Anfrage angeben. Also meldet euch bei Interesse. mfg


Die Größe wär noch ganz hilfreich


----------



## Giant XTC (31. Mai 2009)

Und der Preis auch...


----------



## armyman (31. Mai 2009)

Oh sorry, da hast du recht mit der GrÃ¶Ãe! Es ist ein 20" in schwarz und vom Preis hatte ich mir 1600â¬ vorgestellt. Das Bike steht in PLZ 73... Einfach schreiben, wenn Interesse besteht.


----------



## chri55 (31. Mai 2009)

Andi 3001 schrieb:


> Aber die RS hat mehr steifigkeit.



hm. schon getestet? kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass man den Unterschied großartig merkt, schließlich ist die Thor auch sausteif.


----------



## Andi 3001 (31. Mai 2009)

bin zumindest beide scchon gefahren, und RS ist auch besser als meine fox, zumindest in sachen steeifigkeit....Aber Who cares?? Son bissl steifigkeit is doch relativ irrelevant wenns um die performance geht. Also man merkts schon, find ich, aber aufm trail intressierts doch eh keinen!?


----------



## Dommes84 (31. Mai 2009)

Guden,
Hab noch mal ne Frage zu den Drehmomenten des Hinterbaus.
Sind die Angaben auf der Seite von Cube richtig?
Es gab ja schon öfter die Diskussion das sie nicht richtig sein könnten.


----------



## KGBKamikaze (31. Mai 2009)

Giant XTC schrieb:


> Da muss der Preis schon sehr heiß sein. Die Revelation ist deutlich besser und bestimmt nicht viel teurer.



Würde die Marzocchi für 180 bekommen, Neu, und das ETA System reizt mich schon sehr.


----------



## Andi 3001 (31. Mai 2009)

und warum wenns auch u-turn und talas gibt?


----------



## Giant XTC (31. Mai 2009)

Also die 130mm an sich sind bestimmt nicht das Problem. Die Revelation die ich vorherngefahren bin hatte auch "nur" 130mm und damit geht schon eine ganze Menge.

Ich selber bin die XC600 noch nicht gfahren und kann deshalb nur Aussagen Anderer als Basis nehmen. Und die sind meistens nicht so gut.

Ist es denn zumindest eine neue Gabel mit Garantie?

Gruß

Daniel


----------



## KGBKamikaze (31. Mai 2009)

Andi 3001 schrieb:


> und warum wenns auch u-turn und talas gibt?



Kenne kein vergleichbares System, klar sind alle travelbar, aber nicht unbedingt stufenlos und vorallem nicht auf einen Restfederweg von 30mm...
Die Gabel erhalte ich aus einem Neurad, keine OEM und mit Hologram. Sie ist noch der 07er Jahrgang, angeblich das letzte Jahr, das nicht mit Gabelproblemen seitens Marzocchi geprägt war.
Ich find die Gabel auch optisch einen Hingucker


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Andi 3001 (31. Mai 2009)

ich behaupte jetzt mal ganz frech, dass du nie mehr als 100mm traveln musst. zumindest ich komm auch mit 100mm die steilsten rampen (richtig steil ja meist nur 1-2m) hoch. Und wer travelt denn auf 30mm? ich zweifle den sinn an. aber gut, muss jeder selbst wissen. Und da mir selbst ja auch 100mm als mindestfederweg reichen ergibt sich auch die sache mit dem stufenllos...is doch egal, ob 2, oder 4cm....
Nu gut, geschmackssache.
Aber mir scheint du hättest dich eh schon entschieden, von daher eh egal Viel spaß damit


----------



## KGBKamikaze (31. Mai 2009)

Andi 3001 schrieb:


> ich behaupte jetzt mal ganz frech, dass du nie mehr als 100mm traveln musst. zumindest ich komm auch mit 100mm die steilsten rampen (richtig steil ja meist nur 1-2m) hoch. Und wer travelt denn auf 30mm? ich zweifle den sinn an. aber gut, muss jeder selbst wissen. Und da mir selbst ja auch 100mm als mindestfederweg reichen ergibt sich auch die sache mit dem stufenllos...is doch egal, ob 2, oder 4cm....
> Nu gut, geschmackssache.
> Aber mir scheint du hättest dich eh schon entschieden, von daher eh egal Viel spaß damit



Ja, finde das Angebot halt verlockend. Es geht auch darum, dass du nach dem Traveln auf 30mm eine Art Lockout hast, kein Federn mehr auch im Wiegetritt, aber harte Stöße werden trotzdem noch gefedert. Das ist bei einem Traveln auf 100mm nicht möglich, der Restfederweg ist genauso weich wie vorher. Mit dem veränderten Winkel nach Absenken sollte das Vorderrad auch bei den steilsten Anstiegen am Boden bleiben. Deswegen gefällt mir das Prinzip des ETA´s  Kletterhilfe eben.

lg


----------



## Giant XTC (1. Juni 2009)

Mich plagt ein Knacken im Antriebsbereich dass ich nicht wegbekomme!

Wenn ich steile Rampen hochfahre oder eben zum Testen im Stand mit angezogenen Bremsen gasgebe knackt es laut. Meiner Meinung nach entweder vom Innenlager oder vom Hauptlager der Schwinge.

Das Innenlager habe ich bereits getauscht und jetzt auch erneut aus- und eingebaut. Keine Veränderung!

Wie bekomme ich denn das Hauptlager ausgebaut? Ich kann nur den Inbus lösen und die Schraube (die ein bisschen angerostet ist) rausziehen. Dann kann ich aber nichts mehr machen. Wie komme ich das weiter?

Gruß

Daniel

PS: Das Knacken kommt auch ohne Sattelstütze. Dies ist es also nicht...


----------



## Andi 3001 (1. Juni 2009)

Versuch erstmal noch andere...
Also Tretlager hattest du wohl?! Dann ordentlich mit viel fett rein, denk ich?!...
Versuch als nächstes mal die pedale rauszuschrauben, fett aufs gewinde und wieder rein..hilft oft. Danach schaust du obs evtl. auch von vorn kommen könnte, dann vorbau oder gabelkrone. Und wenns das alles nicht war, dann kannst dich mal ans Hauptlager setzten.


----------



## Giant XTC (1. Juni 2009)

Ok,

Viel Fett hat das Tretlager bekommen. Wie im Youtube Video von Hope beschrieben.

Von vorne kommt es definitiv nicht.

Und die Pedale hatte ich auch schon, aber kann ich ja schnell nochmal machen.

Aber wie komme ich denn an das Lager ran?

Gruß

Daniel


----------



## Dommes84 (1. Juni 2009)

Dommes84 schrieb:


> Guden,
> Hab noch mal ne Frage zu den Drehmomenten des Hinterbaus.
> Sind die Angaben auf der Seite von Cube richtig?
> Es gab ja schon öfter die Diskussion das sie nicht richtig sein könnten.




Keine Antwort?


----------



## Andi 3001 (1. Juni 2009)

die richtigen hängen in der werkstatt. Da ich aber weder im laden steh, noch die woche zum arbeiten komme  kann ich dir nicht helfen..


----------



## Giant XTC (1. Juni 2009)

Giant XTC schrieb:


> Aber wie komme ich denn an das Lager ran?



Und wie sieht es hiermit aus 
_______

Habe gerade das hier zum Thema gefunden:
_
Der Aus- und Einbau war bis auf das Hauptlager nicht besonders schwierig:
Denn ohne Spezialwerkzeug und Hydraulikpresse bekommt man die Nadellager im Hauptlager nicht heraus.
Den originalen Lagerbolzen im Hauptlager habe ich durch eine gehärtete Starwelle ersetzt, somit können sich die Nadellager nicht mehr einarbeiten. Mir ist das unverständlich warum man einen ungehärteten Bolzen verwendet, aber egal jetzt ist der Hinterbau wieder wie neu, und komplett ohne Spiel._

Also doch eher zum Händler und warten, warten, warten...


----------



## blackraider67 (1. Juni 2009)

maxracingshox schrieb:


> Also denke ich, dass die Lyrik eine gute Wahl ist. Sie hat ja auch wirklich super einstellmöglichkeiten, und ist damit als Allmountaigabel geeignet. Danke



Also ich hatte 2 two step gehabt, und bei beiden ging die Absenkung nicht,
ich würde mir die nicht wieder kaufen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MasifCentralier (1. Juni 2009)

blackraider67 schrieb:


> Also ich hatte 2 two step gehabt, und bei beiden ging die Absenkung nicht,
> ich würde mir die nicht wieder kaufen



Von wann war die denn, meine tuts einwandfrei.


----------



## blackraider67 (1. Juni 2009)

MasifCentralier schrieb:


> Von wann war die denn, meine tuts einwandfrei.



Das waren beides 08er in gebrauchten bikes...auch das mehrmalige Durchfedern nach dem Transport hatte nichts gebracht, angeblich sollten die 08er das Problem nicht mehr haben, ich bin jedenfalls kuriert von two step..


----------



## Curston1976 (1. Juni 2009)

Hab mir auch gerade n Stereo 08 in 18" schwatt zusammengebaut, wer interesse hat kann sich melden, alles neuwertige Teile mit revelation und Saint 09 Bremsen


----------



## Kotoko (1. Juni 2009)

Aye Ihr Stereoiden 

ich hätte mal ne Frage bezüglich der Sattelstütze. Ich bin derzeit dabei mein Stereo 08 aufzubauen, und da es jetzt langsam gestallt annimmt bräuchte ich noch eine passende Sattelstütze. 

Problem dabei ist eben eine mit 34,9mm zu finden. Irgendwie stößt man ind er Regel auf die Syntace P6 Carbon. Jetzt bin ich gegen Carbon aber irgendwie abgeneigt... Ich trau dem Material irgendwie nicht so recht. Gibts von anderen Herstellern Lösungen aus Aluminium oder hält die Syntace Stütze auch mal ungünstige Stürze im Gelände aus? 

Danke schonmal im Vorraus =)


----------



## wildkater (1. Juni 2009)

Kotoko schrieb:


> Aye Ihr Stereoiden
> 
> ich hätte mal ne Frage bezüglich der Sattelstütze. Ich bin derzeit dabei mein Stereo 08 aufzubauen, und da es jetzt langsam gestallt annimmt bräuchte ich noch eine passende Sattelstütze.
> 
> ...


Zu Deiner Erleichterung: Die P6 ist nur außen Carbon, innen Alu!  Kauf Sie, die hält 1A!


----------



## Freaky-D (2. Juni 2009)

Ansonsten bietet Syntace die P6 jetzt auch aus Alu an, von daher keine Probleme! Wobei ich auf die Carbon/Alu Variante zurück greifen würde. Ist schließlich ne Syntace!  Denen vertrau ich mehr, als manch anderer Marke!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kotoko (2. Juni 2009)

hmm also sind meine Ängste wegen dem Carbon übertrieben. Immerhin beruhigt mich der Zustand, dass die Stütze innen Alu ist. 

Die P6 in Alu hab ich mir auch schon angesehen, aber entweder bin ich blind, oder es gibt die P6 Alu nicht in 34,9mm? Netter Nebeneffekt der Alu Stütze is nämlich auch, dass sie billiger ist


----------



## maxracingshox (2. Juni 2009)

Ja, das hab ich auch schon bemerkt! die p6 aus alu gibts irgendwie nicht in 34,9mm, oder?
Ich hab nämlich dasselbe problem wie du...


----------



## Dommes84 (2. Juni 2009)

Kotoko schrieb:


> Aye Ihr Stereoiden
> 
> ich hätte mal ne Frage bezüglich der Sattelstütze. Ich bin derzeit dabei mein Stereo 08 aufzubauen, und da es jetzt langsam gestallt annimmt bräuchte ich noch eine passende Sattelstütze.
> 
> ...




War am WE im Bikepark in Beerfelden und da hatte jeder dritte die P6 Carbon an seinem Freerider, deshalb denke ich das man was die Stabilität betrifft kein Poblem haben sollte.
Ausserdem sollst du fahren und nicht fallen.


----------



## Free-Time-Biker (4. Juni 2009)

Was macht ihr eigentlich gegen verkratzen o.Ä. ?
Nutzt ihr den Little Joe und kann man die wieder aufpolieren oder so?


----------



## KGBKamikaze (4. Juni 2009)

Kotoko schrieb:


> Aye Ihr Stereoiden
> 
> ich hätte mal ne Frage bezüglich der Sattelstütze. Ich bin derzeit dabei mein Stereo 08 aufzubauen, und da es jetzt langsam gestallt annimmt bräuchte ich noch eine passende Sattelstütze.
> 
> ...



Wenns dir ums Ged geht, dann gäbe es noch die Scott Genius Alloy Stütze in 34,9 für ca. 60 Euro

Klick


----------



## gericool (4. Juni 2009)

Ich bräuchte mal wieder bitte eure Hilfe.

Hab mir einen A2Z Bremsadapter gekauft, IS 160 to PM 203

Nun hab ich folgendes Problem:

http://img188.imageshack.us/img188/5792/dsc01268h.jpg

Manche mögen mich jetzt vielleicht für einen Sicherheitsfanatiker halten, aber eine Bremsscheibe is doch eines der Teile an meinem Bike auf das ich nicht verzichten will, mit diesem Adapter geht sich aber keine aus !?

Nun wüsst ich gerne was ich da wiedermal für einen blödsin zusammengekauft habe 

Eigentlich gibt es ja nur 2 verschiedene adapter:

-) o.l.d. 100 mm für schnellspanner
-) o.l.d. 110 mm für steckachse

Habe zweiteren gekauft, hab aber weder ahnung was o.l.d heißt, noch was das mm maß bedeutet 

ich hoffe jemand klärt mich auf 

Edit:

ok, scheint so als wären A2Z adapter einfach nicht kompatibel mit Formula.


----------



## rip74 (4. Juni 2009)

gericool schrieb:


> Edit:
> 
> ok, scheint so als wären A2Z adapter einfach nicht kompatibel mit Formula.



Ich glaub da haste rescht

das wärs gewesen: http://www.actionsports.de/product_info.php?refID=preisroboter&products_id=11058

lg D.


----------



## gericool (4. Juni 2009)

jep, hab den a2z genommen weil ich gern einen roten gehabt hätte....

jetz muss ich mir wohl oder übel den originalen hier für 20.- kaufen


----------



## Fury (6. Juni 2009)

gericool schrieb:


> Nun wüsst ich gerne was ich da wiedermal für einen blödsin zusammengekauft habe



also die a2z teile sind eigentlich top. wo ist dein problem? kann es sein, dass du den adapter verkehrt herum montiert hast?
mach mal ein bild von der seite, das jetzige ist von unten, richtig?


----------



## gericool (6. Juni 2009)

fury9 schrieb:


> also die a2z teile sind eigentlich top. wo ist dein problem? kann es sein, dass du den adapter verkehrt herum montiert hast?
> mach mal ein bild von der seite, das jetzige ist von unten, richtig?



Den Adapter kann man eigentlich nicht falsch montiern. würde ich ihn um 180 grad drehn bräucht ich schrauben mit linksgewinde 
Und egal wie man ihn auch dreht und wendet, er is einfach zu dick, als dass sich eine bremsscheibe ausgehen würde.

Habe auch mal den Bremssattel korrekt auf den adapter geschraubt. Selbst wenn ich ihn soweit außen wie möglich festschraube wäre der adapter der Scheibe im weg.

Scheint wohl doch einen Grund zu haben warum A2Z Formula nicht bei der Adapter-Kompatibilität anführt.

Hab mir nun für 9 euro einen von Shimano bestellt, die passen 100%ig


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MasifCentralier (6. Juni 2009)

Formula Adapter sind doch so kurvig dem Bremssattel angepasst. Da passen keine anderen meine ich.


----------



## Fury (6. Juni 2009)

gericool schrieb:


> Den Adapter kann man eigentlich nicht falsch montiern. würde ich ihn um 180 grad drehn bräucht ich schrauben mit linksgewinde
> Und egal wie man ihn auch dreht und wendet, er is einfach zu dick, als dass sich eine bremsscheibe ausgehen würde.
> 
> Scheint wohl doch einen Grund zu haben warum A2Z Formula nicht bei der Adapter-Kompatibilität anführt.



also das mit dem linksgewinde solltest du dir ja nochmal durch den kopf gehen lassen... oder besser mal die schrauben reindrehen, dann wirst du merken, dass das von beiden seiten funzt...

du hast ein problem mit der dicke des adapters wenn ich das richtig verstehe. trotzdem liegt das problem wohl nicht bei formula oder a2z sondern beim rahmen und der nabe. die scheiben anderer hersteller sind ja von der befestigung her identisch! wieso sollte dann z.b. eine andere bremse (oder scheibe) besser passen?

egal - du hast eine lösung ja schon. alles gut.

ps: ich habe gerade gesehen, dass du eine steckachse hast. das ist dann wahrscheinlich einfach der falsche adapter - kann das sein?


----------



## gericool (6. Juni 2009)

stimmt da hast du ja recht von wegn Gabel/Nabe, hat ja garnix mit der Bremse zutun....
und lol mit dem gewinde hast natürlich auch recht  

Der adapter ist schon der für steckachsen, auch wenn ich nochimmer nicht weis was "Fork O.L.D. 110 mm" bedeuten soll ?

danke für die bisherige aufklärung


----------



## blackraider67 (7. Juni 2009)

gericool schrieb:


> stimmt da hast du ja recht von wegn Gabel/Nabe, hat ja garnix mit der Bremse zutun....
> und lol mit dem gewinde hast natürlich auch recht
> 
> Der adapter ist schon der für steckachsen, auch wenn ich nochimmer nicht weis was "Fork O.L.D. 110 mm" bedeuten soll ?
> ...


110mm ist die Klemmbreite der Gabel, also wie breit die entsprechende Radnabe sein muss, um in die Gabel zu passen.


----------



## Fury (7. Juni 2009)

gericool schrieb:


> Der adapter ist schon der für steckachsen, auch wenn ich nochimmer nicht weis was "Fork O.L.D. 110 mm" bedeuten soll ?



ich wusste es mal, habs aber vergessen was das bedeutet - is aber auch wurscht. ich bin immer noch der meinung, dass du einfach den falschen adapter hast.

hier mal zwei seiten für a2z adapter - vielleicht hilfts ja weiter...

http://www.a2zcomponents.com/ada.htm dann auf IS + PM klicken

und

http://www.besserbiken.at/standard.xml?vpID=458

bei der menge der a2z adapter kann der verkäufer schon mal den falschen rausschicken (is mir jedenfalls mal passiert)


mal was grundsätzliches was IS2000 betrifft: der standard ist so ausgelegt, dass der gleiche bremssattel vorn eine 20 mm größere scheibe verträgt als hinten. das hat zur folge, dass (früher) zwei unterschiedliche bremssättel benötigt wurden, wenn ohne adapter für vorn und hinten die gleiche scheibe gefahren werden sollte (siehe z.b. alte shimano xt oder grimeca bremsen). beispiel: wenn ein bremssattel hinten bei IS2000 für eine 160er scheibe passt, kann man mit dem gleichen sattel vorn eine 180er scheibe fahren - ohne (größen-)adapter. für die adapter IS auf PM wird dadurch die richtige auswahl relativ schwierig, da grundsätzlich zwischen vorn und hinten und der jeweiligen scheibengröße unterschieden werden muss. von steckachse vorn oder schnellspanner wolln wir mal erst gar nicht reden...

#klugscheißmodus aus#


----------



## gericool (7. Juni 2009)

fury9 schrieb:


> ich bin immer noch der meinung, dass du einfach den falschen adapter hast.



 http://img37.imageshack.us/img37/7443/dsc01274x.jpg

Auf dem Adapter selbst steht zwar leider nicht drauf ob es die 100er oder 110er variante ist, aber wenn beiliegender Zettel und Karton 110 sagen sollt das schon stimmen denk ich mal.

Ich hoff mal dass ich in den nächsten 2 tagen die neue Scheibe und den Shimano adapter bekomm, dann schau ich mir das alles noch mal in ruhe an 
Werd dann mal a2z kontaktiern, maul schaun was die dazu meinen.

edit: seh grad den adapter hatte ich am foto mit schrift nach unten. 
"ISPM-203" steht drauf....die vollständige bezeichnung sollte aber eigentlich ISPM-203-110 sein.....du könntest also doch recht behalten 

Ich schreib mal ne mail an actionsports, die sollen mir mal nachsehn ob auf den adaptern die 110 auch oben stehn soll.


----------



## beil (8. Juni 2009)

Hey!

Mal ne Frage zwischendurch...

Was darf ein 07er 18" XTR-Stereo in Milky Green kosten?
Neupreis war anno dazumal 4.000.-.

Laufleistung ca. 1.800 km
Zustand für das Baujahr sehr gut und kaum Gebrauchsspuren

Rahmen Alu 7005 Ultralite Dual Trail Control, FSP 4-Link-System
Farbe milky green
Gabel Manitou Minute Platinium 140 mm Federweg, IT Absenkung, stufenlos vom Lenker verstellbar, Gabellockout
Dämpfer Fox Float RP23, Einbaulänge 190mm
Steuersatz FSA Orbit Z 1.5 semi-integriert
Vorbau Syntace Superforce
Lenker Syntace Vector Lowrider
Schaltwerk Shimano XTR
Innenlager Shimano XTR
Umwerfer Shimano XTR
Schaltgriff Shimano XTR Rapid Fire Plus
Bremsen Shimano XTR komplett
Kurbel Shimano XTR
Kasette Shimano XTR
Kette Shimano HG93
Laufrad Mavic Crossmax ST CL
Naben Mavic Crossmax ST CL
Reifen Schwalbe Fat Albert Kevlar 2.35 Snake, die ersten
Schlauch Schwalbe
Pedale Shimano PD-M520
Sattel Fi'zi:k Nisene
Sattelstütze Syntace P6 Carbon, 34.9mm

Gewicht: lt. Cube 12,25 kg
Grösse 18 Zoll



Sollten alle Infos sein.
thx!


----------



## schobbeschorle (8. Juni 2009)

XTR Komponenten natürlich deluxe. 



> Zustand für das Baujahr sehr gut und kaum Gebrauchsspuren


Kann nur einer Sichtprüfung standhalten.
Generell sind solche Modelle immer als TOP Zustand, 1A, Nie gefahren, Nie wald gesehen, Nie Rennen gesehen... usw 



> Gabel Manitou Minute Platinium 140 mm Federweg, IT Absenkung, stufenlos vom Lenker verstellbar, Gabellockout


Die Gabel würde ich überdenken. Meiner Meinung nach echter Schwachpunkt im Rad, wird den restlichen Parts qualititativ nicht gerecht.
Wenn schon dann die spitzenmodelle von FOX/RS.

Google mal nach der Gabel. Verliert schnell öl und ist auch von der Performance her überholt.

Zum Preis bin ich mir nicht sicher. Auf keinen Fall mehr wie 2000 EUR.

Was machst du wenn die Gabel abschmiert ? Die XTR Teile verschleissen --> teuer in der Wiederbeschaffung (gleichwertiger Qualität)


----------



## beil (8. Juni 2009)

Jup stimmt, so beschreibt fast jeder sein Bike.

Das mit dem Ölverlust der Gabel habe ich schon gelesen.
Da werd ich wohl eine kleine Proberunde drehen müssen.
Jedoch mach ich mir von der Performance her eher weniger Sorgen.

Und wenn die XTR optisch und funktional noch passen werden Sie wohl auch ne weile durchhalten.

Mir ist schon klar das ich für quasi den halben Preis keine neues MTB erwarten kann.

Aber mit max. 2000 kann ich schon was anfangen.
Irgendwie ziemlich krasser Preisverfall... in 2 Jahren 50%...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Andi 3001 (8. Juni 2009)

Teile top, bis auf gabel, seh ich auch so! VK sollte so um die 1800-2000liegen (ohne das teil jetzt gesehn zu haben).
Aber sagmal: Das aaaaarme Cube nur 1800km Das hat mehr verdient! Meins geht auf die 6500 zu und ist 1 jahr und 4monate


----------



## Andi 3001 (8. Juni 2009)

beil schrieb:


> Aber mit max. 2000 kann ich schon was anfangen.
> Irgendwie ziemlich krasser Preisverfall... in 2 Jahren 50%...


wenns wie meins gefahren wird, heißt gebrauchsspuren, und kilometer,  dann hast das auch ganz leicht nach einem jahr!


----------



## beil (9. Juni 2009)

Andi 3001 schrieb:


> Aber sagmal: Das aaaaarme Cube nur 1800km Das hat mehr verdient! Meins geht auf die 6500 zu und ist 1 jahr und 4monate


 
Für mich als Käufer umso besser. 


Habe bis jetzt eigentlich nur bestes über die gesamte XTR gelesen. Vor allem Rapid Fire.
Das stimmt mich ziemlich zufrieden.

Und 5.000-10.000 km sollten die XTR Komponenten schon mitmachen, wenn man ein wenig drauf achtet nehm ich an.

Insofern mach ich mir nicht wirklich Sorgen um die Haltbarkeit.


----------



## gericool (9. Juni 2009)

gericool schrieb:


> Ich schreib mal ne mail an actionsports, die sollen mir mal nachsehn ob auf den adaptern die 110 auch oben stehn soll.



"Hallo!​ Der Adapter ist genau der, den Sie bestellt haben. In der  110/203mm/Steckachsenversion ist er so dick. Das "110" steht nicht auf dem  Adapter, nur auf der Verpackung und dem Beilagzettel. Der Adapter auf dem Foto  ist auf jedenfall der richtige. "​


----------



## vertexrider (9. Juni 2009)

Hallo miteinenader,
kann sein dass das bereits wo geschrieben steht, aber kann mir jemand sagen was unbedingt bei der Wartung der Lager am Stereo beachtet werden muss? Mit der Suchfunktion bin ich nicht wirklich weiter gekommen.
Bei meinem Stereo knackst nämlich was am Hinterbau und ich dachte mir, ich fette und ziehe mal alles mit Loctite nach.

Danke im Vorrraus
Gruß Christian


----------



## maxracingshox (10. Juni 2009)

Die alten Kugellager bitte nicht nochmals verwenden! Such dir die Maße, oder miss die lager aus und bestell dir neue in ebay.Bitte keine alten lager verwenden, da sie dir nur unnötige arbeit machen und ein satz neuer lager kostet wirklich nicht die welt! ansonsten gibt es nicht viel zu beachten - nur beim einpressen eines neuen lagers auf die außenkante druck geben, nicht auf den inneren ring und schön viel hochwertiges fett nehmen. 
Gruß Max


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gericool (10. Juni 2009)

Also, A2Z adapter für Steckachsen Passen bei der RS PIKE nicht.
Bei der Pike braucht man die "normalen" adapter.


----------



## wildkater (10. Juni 2009)

Zum Thema Lager:

Morgen werden es 4 Wochen, dass ich mein Stereo wegen eines kaputten Lagers zum CUBE-Händler gebracht habe.
Bis heute hat er den noch am selben Tag bestellten Lagersatz von CUBE nicht bekommen.
Ich hoffe, dass das Ganze noch auf Garantie geht, denn das Bike ist knapp über 1,5 Jahre alt und ein Lagerschaden nach der Zeit, naja.
OK, kann passieren, aber das man nicht binnen kürzester Zeit einen Satz Lager bekommen kann ist doch wohl Megakacke von Cube.

Die 1. Woche hab ich mich mit meinem Hardtail begnügt, die 2. bin ich gar nicht gefahren (Wetter war eh beschi$$en), die 3. Woche war ich krank und jetzt in der 4. Wo hatte ich die Schnauze voll - hab jetzt ein SCOTT Genius MC 20 mit Carbonrahmen als Leihbike von meinem Händler... dürfte das 2007er Modell sein, mit XTR Ausrüstung und FOX Talas - jetzt werde ich halt mal CUBE fremdgehen und es gscheit krachen lassen . 

Hat jemand ähnliche Probleme mit CUBE + Lagern?


----------



## wurzelhoppser (10. Juni 2009)

Wildkater solltest deinem Händler mal beine machen,glaube nicht das Cube 4 Wochen braucht um deinem Händler Lager zuschicken.Hätte an deiner Stelle die sache nach 1 Woche selbst in die Hand genommen und bei Cube angerufen.Mein Händler hatte mein Bike nach Cube eingeschickt ,weil das Knarzen im Hinterbau nicht weg zukriegen war.Das ganze dauerte 5 Tage dann war mein Bike wieder beim Händler.Las dir mal von deinem Händler die Auftragsbestädigung zeigen .Ich würde bei Cube anrufen und den fall schildern  ,möcht ich drum wetten das du dann den Lagersatz innerhalb weniger Tage hast.Gruss


----------



## Andi 3001 (10. Juni 2009)

Wollt grad sagen! Also Cube bekommt den arsch nicht hoch! Stimmt! Aber wenn wir im laden was bestellen (an lagern, usw.) dann kommen die auch! Bsp. war nen Hinterbau von nem 07er AMS125. Binnen 1ner, oder 1,5 wochen wars da! Sooo lahm is cube auch nich


----------



## wildkater (11. Juni 2009)

Vielleicht werde ich mich doch noch selbst bei CUBE melden, aber vorerst werde ich das SCOTT Genius mal testen - bin bis jetzt nur mal draufgesessen um die Sattelstützenhöhe zu ermitteln.

Das Bike macht einen bombigen Eindruck vom ersten Gefühl her. 

Das einzig negative ist diese Schaltung mittels Bremshebel - so ein Blödsinn im Gelände, oder? Da werde ich mich bestimmt mal verhauen im Wald...bin gespannt


----------



## Andi 3001 (11. Juni 2009)

natürlich is das blödsinn! Aber ich fand die ganzen geniuse die ich bisher als testrad hatte eher bescheiden, Also top rad mit sicherheit, aber doch so anders. Weiß nich, mir passen sie net so pralle! Nehm mal nen Rocky Altitude als testrad! Das macht schon eher spaß


----------



## Fury (11. Juni 2009)

gericool schrieb:


> Also, A2Z adapter für Steckachsen Passen bei der RS PIKE nicht.
> Bei der Pike braucht man die "normalen" adapter.



also ist die gabel wohl das "problem"!? so oder so: eigentlich mist, ewig diese unterschiedlichen "standards".


----------



## gericool (11. Juni 2009)

fury9 schrieb:


> also ist die gabel wohl das "problem"!? so oder so: eigentlich mist, ewig diese unterschiedlichen "standards".



ich wage nun mal zu behaupten dass die pike nicht die einzige gabel sein wird, bei der der adapter für steckachsen nicht passt.....fragt sich nur woher man das vor dem kauf wissen soll....


----------



## Fury (11. Juni 2009)

gericool schrieb:


> ich wage nun mal zu behaupten dass die pike nicht die einzige gabel sein wird, bei der der adapter für steckachsen nicht passt.....fragt sich nur woher man das vor dem kauf wissen soll....



stimmt. es liegt wohl daran, dass es den a2z adapter schon viel länger (unverändert) am markt gibt und die gabel im vergleich dazu eher "jung" ist. ein unterschied wird wohl noch bei konventionellen 20 mm steckachssystemen im vergleich zu maxle liegen...


----------



## gericool (12. Juni 2009)

So, nach über einem Monat wartezeit, hab ich heut das letzte Teil (Bremsscheibe) bekommen und dachte doch tatsächlich ich könnte heute wieder biken.

Zu früh gefreut, 203er scheibe drauf, Bremsleistung zum :kotz:

Ursache: einer der Beiden Bremskolben fährt nicht mehr aus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Andi 3001 (12. Juni 2009)

mach ihn gangbar. heißt reinigen, brunoxx, rein drücken, raus, und immer soweiter. Entlüften könnte auch helfen?!


----------



## Organspänder (13. Juni 2009)

So hab jetzt auch mal eine Frage an alle RockShox Revelation 08 Besitzer oder auch alle anderen die ihren Senf dazugeben wollen
habe gestern bei meiner oben benannten Gabel mitbekommen das sie immer weniger Federweg bekommt. gestern ging es ja noch aber heute habe ich eine Tour gemacht und HOPLA der Federweg wurde immer weniger
als ich dann zuhause wieder angekommen war hatte ich ne Starrgabel
also Dämpferpumpe geschnappt und den Luftdruck der Positiv- und der Negativ-Luftkammer kontrolliert alles i.o. selbst ein ablassen der kompletten lLuft und neues Aufpumpen half nur kurz etwas die Gabel hat gerademal 20mm eingefedert das ging drei mal gut und dann wieder Starr 
habe ich etwa kein Öl mehr in der Gabel oder was ist das ich habe echt kein Ahnung was das noch sein könnte
Wäre super wenn mir da jemand weiterhelfen könnte


----------



## freeride_bogl (13. Juni 2009)

is bei meinem uraltbike auch so, mein händler sagt, da ist einfach nur wasser drin, brauch das bike aber eig kaum, also wollt ich ihm die sauerei ersparen 

apropos revelation und federweg, nix schlimmes bei mir, aber meine hätte 130mm, aber die aufschrift "130mm" verschwindet bei mir komplett in der gabel, hab ca 120mm, also find ich halt immer doof, weil ich die 130 schon brauch  hab auch schon alles mit ober und unterdruck probiert, aber weiter raus geht nich ...


----------



## gericool (13. Juni 2009)

@ Organspender: Konntest du die Gabel voll einfedern als die Luft aus beiden Kammern draußen war ?

Mir ist gestern auch meine RS Pike eingegangen 

Gabel federt nur mehr halb ein, dann steht sie an. Lockout schon seit ein paar Wochen hinüber.

In einem anderen Thread wurde mir gesagt das "Öl aus der Dämpferkartusche hat sich in die Tauchrohre entleert"

Bin nun am überlegn ob einschicken oder selbst schrauben.....

edit:

@ freeride bogl:
Selbst wenn du nur die Positive Kammer aufpumpst kommt die Gabel nicht ganz raus ?
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/member.php?u=131832


----------



## Organspänder (13. Juni 2009)

@gericool     
Nein Gabel konnte ich gerademal bis zur Makierung 100mm tief eintauchen
Und was mir aufgefallen ist das aus beiden Ventilen der beiden Luftkammern Öl beim aufpumpen bzw. ablassen der Luft mit dabei ist das ist doch auch nicht normal oder


----------



## zeKai (13. Juni 2009)

> apropos revelation und federweg, nix schlimmes bei mir, aber meine hätte 130mm, aber die aufschrift "130mm" verschwindet



Ähnliches hatte ich heute bei meiner revelation wollte mal wieder etwas mehr Luft reinpumpen also unten das Ventil auf gepumpt auf 150psi und die gabel ging immer mehr rein, kurz Luft abgelassen und zapp wieder 140mm federweg. 



> Und was mir aufgefallen ist das aus beiden Ventilen der beiden Luftkammern Öl beim aufpumpen bzw. ablassen der Luft mit dabei ist das ist doch auch nicht normal oder



Ich hoffe jedenfalls das es normal ist. Mir ists heute beim saubermachen und aufpumpen auch passiert das meine hände ölig waren. Also aus beiden ventilen und dem rebound knopf wars etwas ölig. Denke in einem gewissen maße sollte es normal sein. Muss das rad eh die tage mal zum händler bringen dann werde ich das auch mal ansprechen.


----------



## TheMicha (13. Juni 2009)

Bei meiner alten Revelation hatte ich das selbe Phänomen. Die Gabel federte noch ca. 10 mal ein, wobei der Federweg immer kürzer wurde und war letztendlich starr.
In meinem Fall gab es leider keine andere Möglichkeit als die Gabel zum Service zu schicken. 
(Über den Service von Sport Import verkneife ich mir lieber jede Äußerung)


----------



## sap (13. Juni 2009)

Moin ihr guten Stereo-Liebhaber... (ich hoffe doch, ihr habt eure Stereos alle lieb..ansonsten eben ihr Stereo-Thread-Leser) 

nachdem H&S den Rahmen nach sachten 5 Wochen endlich geliefert hat, bin ich gerade am Aufbauen. Die Gabel ist zwar noch bei der Wartung und erst Montag verfügbar, aber vorab habe ich noch eine Frage.
Habe bereits 1x umsonst eine neue Bremse bestellt (185mm BB7 hinten..dabei hatte ich noch eine 185er übrig. Dachte ich hätte ne 203er über. Hätte vorher schauen sollen.), kommt zu den "Fehlbestellung" nun auch noch der Umwerfer. Habe nur auf Top Swing geachtet, aber nicht auf E-Type. 
Meine Fragen:
1. Welchen Umwerfer empfehlt ihr? E-Type LX, SLX, XT? Beim Laden meines Vertrauens ist glaube ich nur LX vorrätig...und da ich so lange auf den Rahmen warten musste, würde ich gerne auf zusätzliche Lieferzeiten verzichten.
2. Einbau Umwerfer bzw. Innenlager.
Ich habe eine SLX Kurbel + Innenlager verbaut. Ich habe insgesamt 3 Spacer bzw. Ringe á 2,5mm. Wo wie müssen die denn dran? Ich habe momentan den Eindruck, ich benötige nur einen der Spacer, sonst bekomme ich die 2. Kurbelhälfte nicht montiert (da ist dieses kleine Plättchen, das einklicken muss). 
Wenn ich nun den E-Type Umwerfer montiere, muss ich den Spacer dann wieder rausnehmen? Wie sieht das an euren Rädern aus?

Wäre für jede Hilfe dankbar 

Grüße
sap


----------



## Andi 3001 (13. Juni 2009)

also du brauchst KEINEN Spacer, da du ein BREITES Tretlager hast! Und vom Umwerfer würde ich am ehsten den SLX nehmen, is halt das zwischending, und somit ne gute Lösung. Lx geht auch, aber ich würd ihn nicht nehmen (find den zu hakelig)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## armyman (14. Juni 2009)

Hallo ihr,
ich hab mal ne Frage, wie hoch ist die maximale Einbauhöhe der Gabel an einem Stereo K18 '08? Möchte gerne eine andere Gabel einbauen und frage deshalb nach. Danke für eure Antwort im Voraus. Gruß


----------



## Kotoko (14. Juni 2009)

Also Angaben von Cube kenne ich nicht, deshalb schreibe ich mal aus eigener Erfahrung. 

Ich selbst fahre im 08er Stereo eine Rock Shox Domain 318 mit 180mm Federweg und bin mitlerweile davon überzeugt, dass die Geometrie des Bikes dadurch NICHT leidet. Anfangs ist es etwas ungewohnt , aber mit einem neuen Vorbau und Lenker hab ich für mich die perfekte Geometrie erreicht. Ist natürlich alles Geschmackssache, aber ich bin zufrieden auch wenn es einige geben wird die 180mm Federweg im Stereo unanagebracht finden - who cares?  Wenn man das Stereo mehr Tourenorientiert aufbaut würde aber ein Limit von 160mm schon sinn machen - was die Stabilität angeht hab ich bissher noch keine Probleme durch die 180mm Gabel feststellen können. 

Hoff ich konnte ein Stückweit helfen =)


----------



## Elixir79 (14. Juni 2009)

Hallo Leute,
brauche dringend Hilfe !
Hab seit gestern nen 08 stereo mit ner rs revelation und hab ein kleines Problem.
Lock-out vom lenker funzt nicht waran kann das liegen ? Und irgendwie schlägt die Gabel beim Fahren unten an . Mein Händler hatte zwar Luft drauf gepumpt laut Tabelle aber nur oben ( glaube ich ). Kann es daran liegen das sie nicht wirklich einen Federweg zur Verfügung hat ? 
Hab leider noch keine Dämpferpumpe, um das zu kontrollieren, ist meine erstes Bike mit ner Luftfedergabel.
P.S. Wieviel Druck kommt auf den Fox Dämpfer ( Körpergewicht um die 88 kg )  

Vielen Dank
Gruß Kim


----------



## TheMicha (14. Juni 2009)

@ Kotoko: Stereo mit 180mm an der Front?! Gibts da auch ein Bild davon? Würde ich zu gerne mal sehen 

Ob man damit die Geometrie zerstört... ^^ Darüber lässt sich jetzt wieder streiten. Es muss schließlich jeder selbst mit seinem Bike am besten zurecht kommen. 
Ich persönlich würde das Stereo max. mit 150mm an der Front fahren. Wobei ich 140 ideal finde. Die Einbauhöhe meiner Pike (müssten 519mm sein) empfinde ich als sehr gut aber an der oberen Grenze. Für mehr Federweg gibt es ja das Fritzz oder ähnliches


----------



## freeride_bogl (14. Juni 2009)

@ gericool, sie kommt nur ein ganz kleines bissche raus, wenn ich negativ ganz rauslasse, und positiv ganz fest, aber die 130 is immer noch nur bis zur hälfte sichtbar, und so will ich nicht fahren, die optimale einstellung is anders ^^


----------



## wurzelhoppser (14. Juni 2009)

Elixir79 schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> brauche dringend Hilfe !
> Hab seit gestern nen 08 stereo mit ner rs revelation und hab ein kleines Problem.
> Lock-out vom lenker funzt nicht waran kann das liegen ? Und irgendwie schlägt die Gabel beim Fahren unten an . Mein Händler hatte zwar Luft drauf gepumpt laut Tabelle aber nur oben ( glaube ich ). Kann es daran liegen das sie nicht wirklich einen Federweg zur Verfügung hat ?
> ...


Zu deiner Frage,Lock-out hat die RS nicht ,Motion Control nennt sich das.Über das Float Gate stellst du die Härte der Motin Control ein ,das heißt wenn du im Uhrzeigersinn drehts wird die gabel härter. Wenn du den Pop-Look bedienst  ist sie dann fast wie ein Look-out.Luft fülst du erst in die Positiv Kammer und dann in die Negativ kammer.Die 130 mm Markierung verschwindet wenn du durch dein Gewicht drauf sitzt eigentlich immer ,außer du hast der Gabel zuviel druck gegeben.Dann spricht sie aber auch  viel zu Hart an.Angaben von RS sind etwas zu hoch angegeben.Alles weitere steht aber in der Betriebsanleitung von RS.Oder hier im Forum unter Tech- Talk Federung einfach mal die Suchfunkion nehmen da findest du jede menge zur RS -Revelation. Fox-D. bei mir mit 81kg 10bar ist aber immer für jeden anders kommt auf deinen Fahrstill an .Gruss


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kotoko (14. Juni 2009)

TheMicha schrieb:
			
		

> @ Kotoko: Stereo mit 180mm an der Front?! Gibts da auch ein Bild davon? Würde ich zu gerne mal sehen



Bilder gibts davon eigentlich noch keine weil sich das Gute Stück noch im Aufbau befindet. Aber ich mach mal ne Ausnahme und zieg hier mal ne Handvoll Bilder. Sorry schonmal wegen der Qualität - hab nur ein Handy zur Verfügung. Wer sich das ganze nochmal genauer Anschauen möchte einfach PM - in groß sieht man deutlich mehr 

Zu ändern is an dem Bike noch so einiges... komplette Bremsanlage, Laufrad hinten, Sattelstütze, neuer Tacho und andere Reifen & Schläuche.


----------



## TheMicha (14. Juni 2009)

...kommt schon seeehr hoch die Front. Das noch in Kombination mit dem Vorbau 

Gewagt... gewagt! Aber wie sagt man so schön: "Geschmack macht einsam".  (nicht böse gemeint)

THX für die Pics!


----------



## Kotoko (14. Juni 2009)

Ja die Kombination find ich machts. Gefällt mir erstens optisch klasse (auch wenn die Gabel schwarz sein müsste ^^), und zweitens ist die Funktion ein Traum. Der Vorbau ist ein Syntace VRO - sprich ich kann das Ding kurzerhand umstellen wie ichs brauch. Hab aber mit dieser Postition die Perfekte Balance zwischen Tourentauglichkeit und Spass gefunden. 

Hoch siehts aber wirklich aus... Is mir bissher noch nichtmal so aufgefallen. Im vergleich zu nem Serienmäßigen Stereo mit ner FOX 32 siehts schon heftig aus. Wenn man damit aber fährt fühl ich mich zumindest pudelwohl. Auch ein Kollege der ein Cube Acid fährt findet es vom Fahrgefühl stimmig, also so verkehrt scheints nicht zu sein. 



			
				TheMicha schrieb:
			
		

> "Geschmack macht einsam".
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Versteh schon  Jeder spinnt auf seine weiße - der eine laut, der andere leise =)


----------



## Elixir79 (14. Juni 2009)

Moin, 
Hab da noch mal ne frage zu der RS Revelation:
Wenn in der neg. Kammer keine Luft ist (hab sie vorhin raus gelassen um zu wissen ob da überhaupt was drin ist P.S.hab noch keine Dämpferpumpe )wie weit kann ich die Gabel zusammendrücken ? Weiter als bis zur 100er Makierung komme ich nicht.
Hab vorhin die Suchfunktion benutzt, jemand hatte auch das Problem.
Da war dann eine Dichtung kaputt zwischen MC Einheit und der Kammer darunter.das Dämpfungsöl läuft nach unten und wirkt so als Anschlag.
Kann das denn sein bei mir ? Hab das Bike erst seit gestern neu vom Händler und bin noch keine 30km gefahren......
Bitte helft mir.. das kann es doch nicht sein oder ?
Vielen Dank
Kim


----------



## wurzelhoppser (14. Juni 2009)

Eilxir 79 Frag mal im Tech-Talk unter Federung und co ,Sharky der kennt sich richtig gut aus in sachen RS.Einfach mal im Forum die suchfunkion über RS-Revelation eingeben da findest du seinen namen.Vieleicht weiß er einen Rat.Sonst zum Händler.Gruss


----------



## gericool (14. Juni 2009)

Elixir79 schrieb:


> Moin,
> Wenn in der neg. Kammer keine Luft ist wie weit kann ich die Gabel zusammendrücken ?



Das eine hat mit dem anderen garnichts zu tun.

Das Dual-Air System, von RockShox basiert erstmal auf einer Positiven Luftkammer, welche die Federung übernimmt --> Ist die + Kammer leer, kannst du die Gabel voll einfedern und wieder Herausziehn usw.....ist sie zu hart aufgepumpt kannst du kaum einfedern.

Mono Air systeme, also mit nur einer Luftkammer, haben das Problem dass sie ein hohes Losbrech moment haben, es braucht also erstmal viel Kraftaufwand damit sie arbeiten --> Gabel reagiert nicht sensibel, vorallem am Anfang.

Der Druck in der Negativkammer wirkt in den ersten paar mm des federwegs dem Druck in der +Kammer entgegen, somit wird das Losbrechmoment verringert und die Gabel reagiert sensibler.

Ich frag mich gerade nur warum du eigentlich die Luft aus der Negativen kammer lässt obwohl du keine Pumpe hast und dich wohl auch nicht sowirklich mit dem system beschäftigt hast bis jetzt ? und das am zweiten tag.....

Nochmal zu deinem Problem:

Hat die gabel gestern gut gefedert und jetzt nicht mehr ? Hast du schonmal viel Federweg ausgenutzt jetz federt sie aber nichtmehr soviel ?
Wenns bis jetzt nie wirklich gefedert hat ist sie vieleklicht zu hart aufgepumt.
Hat sie jedoch schon funktioniert und jetzt federt sie nur mehr wenige cm ein und schlägt dann an, hast du wohl das von dir besagt problem bzgl undichtigkeit und öl wo es nicht hingehört.


----------



## Andi 3001 (14. Juni 2009)

Hatte ich schon erwähnt, dass ich meine FOX liebe? Obwohl auch da die Gabelkrone wieder knackt!


----------



## Elixir79 (14. Juni 2009)

gericool schrieb:


> Das eine hat mit dem anderen garnichts zu tun.
> 
> Das Dual-Air System, von RockShox basiert erstmal auf einer Positiven Luftkammer, welche die Federung übernimmt --> Ist die + Kammer leer, kannst du die Gabel voll einfedern und wieder Herausziehn usw.....ist sie zu hart aufgepumpt kannst du kaum einfedern.
> 
> ...



Also gestern funktionierte meines Erachtens motion control nicht so wie bei dem Rad das ich am freitag probe gefahren bin. Mir ist gestern aufgefallen das die Gabel nicht tief einfedert. Hatte gedacht das liegt evt. daran das die Gabel nicht richtig eingestellt ist. Nur heute noch ne kleine Runde gefahren und die Gabel hat permanent angeschlagen so bei der 100er Marke.
Morgen besorg ich mir erstmal ne Pumpe und stelle die Gabel ein aber das wird das Problem das sie bei 100 anschlägt auch nicht beseitigen, oder ???


----------



## Andi 3001 (14. Juni 2009)

Kann gut sein, dass es das tut. Manchmal ergeben die dinge keinen sinn! Ein Scott dämppfer z.b., der keine luft hat schlägt etwa nicht durch, sondern wird einfach hart! warum? Keeeeeine ahnung.... Stell sie einfach mal ein, dann siehst weiter


----------



## Elixir79 (14. Juni 2009)

So, hab jetzt die +Kammer gelehrt und weiter als bis 100 sackt die gabel nicht ein....
Also schlägt sie doch irgendwo an, sonst könnte ich sie doch bis zur Gabelkrone einschieben oder ???
Das fängt ja schon prima an mit meinem neuen Stereo....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gericool (14. Juni 2009)

Dann hast du wohl das selbe Problem wie ich. 

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?p=6013708#post6013708

Am besten bringst du das Bike gleich morgen zum Händler zurück, der wird die Gabel dann wohl einschicken.

Meine hat wenigstens ein knappes Jahr gehalten, tut mir leid für dich !


----------



## Organspänder (15. Juni 2009)

gericool schrieb:


> Dann hast du wohl das selbe Problem wie ich.
> 
> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?p=6013708#post6013708
> 
> ...



Habe glaube ich das gleiche Probblem

So Bike heute zum Händler gebracht und das Problem mit der Gabel erklärt.
der hat mein Schatz gleich dabehalten und die Gabel eingeschickt. er meinte ca. 4Tage dauert es dann ist sie wieder da 
kann man nur hoffen das er recht behällt
Vier Tage ohne Bike habe jetzt schon nen Entzug


----------



## wildkater (15. Juni 2009)

Mein Bike ist seit 4,5 Wochen beim Händler. Lager kaputt. Leihbike geholt, zufrieden!
Würde ich spätestens ab 2 Wochen auch verlangen.


----------



## KGBKamikaze (15. Juni 2009)

Moin,
ich habe zwar schon dieselbe Frage im Tech Talk gestellt, aber da die DT Swiss XRC 180 keine Serienlaufräder sind und u.a. an den Cube Stereos 08 verbaut waren, wollte ich hier mal fragen, ob man trotz maximal angegebener Reifenbreite von 2,35" auch noch ohne große Bedenken 2,4" da drauf ziehen kann? 


lg


----------



## idworker (15. Juni 2009)

Meine Pike ist seit 3 Wochen beim Service. Habe rechts das ganze Öl verloren und die Gabel hat voll durchgeschlagen. Das Bike ist gerade mal 11 Monate alt......


----------



## Dommes84 (15. Juni 2009)

KGBKamikaze schrieb:


> Moin,
> ich habe zwar schon dieselbe Frage im Tech Talk gestellt, aber da die DT Swiss XRC 180 keine Serienlaufräder sind und u.a. an den Cube Stereos 08 verbaut waren, wollte ich hier mal fragen, ob man trotz maximal angegebener Reifenbreite von 2,35" auch noch ohne große Bedenken 2,4" da drauf ziehen kann?
> 
> 
> lg





Also ich habe 2,4er Fat Alberts drauf und hatte bisher noch keine Probleme.


----------



## gericool (15. Juni 2009)

Organspänder schrieb:


> Habe glaube ich das gleiche Probblem
> 
> So Bike heute zum Händler gebracht und das Problem mit der Gabel erklärt.
> der hat mein Schatz gleich dabehalten und die Gabel eingeschickt. er meinte ca. 4Tage dauert es dann ist sie wieder da
> ...



Ja das Problem habn sehr sehr Viele bei den RS Gabeln, liegt nur an dieser Dichtung hier








Gibt auch schon unzählige Threads im Board dazu.

In Österreich habn wir nur eine Anlaufstelle für RockShox....habe heute angefragt und es würde 3-4 wochen dauern.....
Meine Gabel ist 11 Monate alt, die Reperatur wäre ein Garantiefall.

Ich werde morgen mal beim Händler fragen wie schnell und zu welchem Preis ich die Dichtung bekommen kann... dann wrd ich es vielleicht selbst machen......


----------



## Organspänder (15. Juni 2009)

gericool schrieb:


> In Österreich habn wir nur eine Anlaufstelle für RockShox....habe heute angefragt und es würde 3-4 wochen dauern.....
> Meine Gabel ist 11 Monate alt, die Reperatur wäre ein Garantiefall.
> 
> Ich werde morgen mal beim Händler fragen wie schnell und zu welchem Preis ich die Dichtung bekommen kann... dann wrd ich es vielleicht selbst machen......



Währe für mich ja UNDENKBAR 3-4 Wochen auf mein Bike bzw. Gabel zu warten
Da wüde ich glaub ich auch selber Hand anlegen


----------



## Andi 3001 (15. Juni 2009)

Ich würde einfache auf eines der testbikes zurückgreifen Ne aber 4 wochen nich biken geht gar nich!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gericool (15. Juni 2009)

Hmmm, das Teil auf dem Bild ist ja eigentlich nur ein Plastik Ding mit 2 o-ringen.....müsste doch reichen die o-ringe zu wechseln, also raucht man wohl kaum das original RS ding ?! na vielleicht bin ich dann doch morgen schonwieder fahrbereit 

[url=http://img15.imageshack.us/img15/512/79860108.jpg]
	


[/URL]


----------



## cubisti (16. Juni 2009)

Nein es reicht nicht nur die Ringe zu tauschen das gesamte 
Plastikteil muss getauscht werden.
Gruss


----------



## Elixir79 (16. Juni 2009)

So war gestern mit meiner RS Revelation beim Händler: Es war die Dichtung kaputt wie schon vermutet........
Er hat sie dann gegen eine neue von nem anderen Stereo ausgetauscht Er hatte zum Glück noch eins stehen..... 
Er schickt die Gabel jetzt ein.

Wundert mich nur das kein Mensch merkt das die Gabel kaputt ist weder Cube noch mein Händler.... 
Schade.....


Jetzt lauft die Gabel wenigstens so wie es sein soll.


----------



## Organspänder (16. Juni 2009)

Elixir79 schrieb:


> So war gestern mit meiner RS Revelation beim Händler: Es war die Dichtung kaputt wie schon vermutet........
> Er hat sie dann gegen eine neue von nem anderen Stereo ausgetauscht Er hatte zum Glück noch eins stehen.....
> Er schickt die Gabel jetzt ein.
> 
> ...




haste ja richtig Glück gehabt
wenn bei mir alles glatt läuft habe ich am Freitag meinen Bock wieder
Werden die Bikes eigentlich vor dem Ausliefern getestet
ansonsten dürfte doch soetwas eigentlich gar nicht passieren


----------



## cabal06ba (16. Juni 2009)

Na da bin ich ja mit meiner defekten Pike in guter Gesellschaft...seit einer Woche habe ich auch ne "Starrgabel"!

Zwei Fragen dazu: Bei mir hat die Gabel während ner Tour angefangen zu blockieren, aber so, dass es am Ende bei jeder Unebenheit nen richtigen Schlag getan hat (also wie bei einem Durchschlag)...bin dann aber noch die 10km heimwärts 'normal' weitergefahren - also auf dem Trail - weil ich mit ein paar Leuten unterwegs war und die Tour mit ihnen beenden wollte, kann ich dadurch jetzt noch mehr kaputt gemacht haben, als sowieso schon war?

Da ich inzwischen umgezogen bin ist der Händler bei dem das Bike gekauft wurde ziemlich weit weg, kann ich es jetzt wegen Garantieabwicklung der Pike mit der Rechnung zu einem anderen Cube Händler hier vor Ort bringen?


----------



## gericool (16. Juni 2009)

Ich glaube mal gelesen zu haben, dass es bei euch in Germany RockShox "service partner" gibt die auch zusendungen von Endkunden annehmen ?!

Schreib doch einfach mal ne mail an SportImport und co. und frag ob du die Gabel unbedingt über den Händler senden musst.

Da es sich um ein bekanntes Problem handelt und die schon bei tausenden Gabeln diesen "Dichtkopf" auf Garantie getauscht haben, denk ich mal dass die auch über etwaige Schäden durch das resultierende "Anschlagen" bescheid wissen und diese gegebenenfalls auch beheben.

Ich hab meine heut nun doch eingeschickt.....bin mal gespannt ob der herr organspänder seine gabel echt so schnell wieder bekommt. (ich wünschs ihm natürlich  )
Wenn ja hätt ichs wohl auch gleich nach Deutschland schicken sollen.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Organspänder (17. Juni 2009)

gericool schrieb:


> Ich glaube mal gelesen zu haben, dass es bei euch in Germany RockShox "service partner" gibt die auch zusendungen von Endkunden annehmen ?!
> 
> Schreib doch einfach mal ne mail an SportImport und co. und frag ob du die Gabel unbedingt über den Händler senden musst.
> 
> ...



Ja es gibt in hier in D Service-Partner und Master-Service-Partner in der jeweiligen Region   dort kann man sie auch privat einsenden, aber wie das genau abläuft keine Ahnung

Hätte mein Händler die Gabel direkt zu Sport-Import geschickt würde es so ca. 3-4 Wochen dauern hat er gestern zu mir gemeint.

Aber er kennt hier in Berlin eine Werkstatt die diese Wartung auch ausführt.
hoffe mal das das so ein Service-Partner ist


----------



## Schmiederich (17. Juni 2009)

hi!
ich hatte auch schon damit zu tu. der händler ist www.pedalum-mobile.de/ und arbeitet für oder mit Sportimport.
die sind echt schnell. ich hatte meine gabel innerhalb einer woche wieder.

viel glück


----------



## der erlkönig (17. Juni 2009)

KGBKamikaze schrieb:


> Moin,
> ich habe zwar schon dieselbe Frage im Tech Talk gestellt, aber da die DT Swiss XRC 180 keine Serienlaufräder sind und u.a. an den Cube Stereos 08 verbaut waren, wollte ich hier mal fragen, ob man trotz maximal angegebener Reifenbreite von 2,35" auch noch ohne große Bedenken 2,4" da drauf ziehen kann?
> 
> 
> lg




also ich fahr auf meiner xrc180 den 2,4 nn ohne probleme und mit sehr viel spass. 

gruss, der erlkönig


----------



## KGBKamikaze (17. Juni 2009)

der erlkönig schrieb:


> also ich fahr auf meiner xrc180 den 2,4 nn ohne probleme und mit sehr viel spass.
> 
> gruss, der erlkönig



ok, vielen Dank an euch Beide


----------



## Andi 3001 (17. Juni 2009)

2.4er nobbnies bauen aber sehr schmal!!


----------



## der erlkönig (17. Juni 2009)

Andi 3001 schrieb:


> 2.4er nobbnies bauen aber sehr schmal!!



ich hab auch nicht den eindruck, dass die 2.4 nn breiter sind als die 2.35 fa. ich muss das bei gelegenheit mal nachmessen.


----------



## schymmi (17. Juni 2009)

tach zusammen.

brauche mal ne qualifizierte antwort. also andi gib dir mühe 
(oder jemand anderes der mindestens genauso qualifiziert antwortet!)


woran erkenne ich das baujahr eines stereos!! 

bzw stimmt es das an jedem stereo ein anderes schaltauge verbaut ist?

kann ich mir nicht so wirklich vorstellen.

achso meines findet ihr unter meinen fotos - bevor jemand schreibt ichsollte mal ein  foto machen!!

ich bräuchte nämlich ein schaltauge zur reserve. rotes wäre nicht schlecht!

danke

mfg schymmi


----------



## Schmiederich (17. Juni 2009)

kann ich mir nicht so wirklich vorstellen.



hi!

09 hat zum beispiel eine steckachse am hintern

streng dein vorstellungsvermögen also mehr an!


----------



## wildkater (17. Juni 2009)

...auf die Gefahr hin, eine weniger qualifizierte Antwort zu geben:

Ich glaube Du hast (wie ich) das 2007er Modell. Zumindest kein aktuelleres Modell, darauf weist der STEREO CM (=Cross Mountain) Schriftzug hin. 
In Zeiten von "ALL MOUNTAIN" war das ab 2008 vermutlich nicht mehr zeitgemäß .

Schau Dir mal die Fotos meines Stereos an, da gibt es schon viele Gemeinsamkeiten. Bei mir sind lediglich die Schrauben bei den Lagern rot eloxiert, das scheint bei Dir nicht so.
Evtl. hast Du auch das 2006er - schau mal nach dem Modell Deines Dämpfers. Die 2007er Modelle haben den Fox RP23, davor glaube ich war es der RP2.

Man möge mich verbessern, wenn ich Mist verzapft habe.

Die Schaltaugen bekommt man übrigens über den CUBE Händler, ich hatte nachdem ich meines abgerissen hatte allerdings nur noch ein "naturfarbenes" bekommen. 
Irgendwo online hatte ich aber mal einen Händler entdeckt der rote hatte - musst Du aber mit Mehrpreis + Porto rechnen, wenn Dir das die Farbe wert ist 
Vielleicht hast Du aber auch Glück beim Händler um die Ecke.

Viel Glück!


----------



## schymmi (17. Juni 2009)

@ wildkater:

ja da scheinst du recht zu haben mit dem alter. ich denke es wird ein 2007 er sein. habe den fox rp3! verbaut.

ja das der händler die schaltaugen hat weis ich ja, aber mein  meinte ich sollte meines ausbauen und ihm vorlegen, damit er es bestimmen kann.

darauf hin kam halt die frage auf ob es soviele geben kann. ich konnte es mir nicht wirklich vorstellen.

und das mit der qualifizierten antwort war nicht sooo ernst zu nehmen. nur diese blöden antworten hier kann ich in meinem alter!! nicht mehr so ab.  siehe "schmiederich" - was soll ich mit so einer antwort anfangen?? manche schreiben halt nur um irgendwas hier loszuwerden. aber bitte.


in diesem sinne danke für deine aussagekräftige und qualifizierte antwort.

mfg schymmi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wildkater (17. Juni 2009)

...er müsste beim 2007er aber RP*2*3 heissen, nicht RP3 - wobei ich mal gelesen habe, dass die frühen 2007er mit dem älteren (ich glaube er heißt RP3) ausgestattet wurden.

Aber wie schon selbst gesagt, am besten Schaltauge runterschrauben und ins Geschäft gehen. 
Bei meinem Händler hatten die damals ein passendes in der Werkstatt rumliegen, hab dann gleich noch eines auf Reserve bestellt.


----------



## schymmi (17. Juni 2009)

der dämpfer ist definitiv ein rp3!!

den hatte ich nämlich schon mal zum service. 

habe gerade ne nette seite im www gefunden.

http://www.komimi.de/Schaltaugen/A-...o&searchcnid=fe13697db155b4ee3f1d12981caa63c3

demnach sind die dinger alle gleich!!!

irgendwie alles wieder cube, oder was??


----------



## Andi 3001 (17. Juni 2009)

Hast dus eigetnlich komplett abgerissen? Denn Wenn verbogen, dann grigt mans fast immer wieder hin! Die Cube Dinger sind alle so weich! 
So zum Baujahr. Also ich hab laaange berlegt. Ich tendiere momentan auch zum 2007er. 07+08 hat auch gleiches Schaltauge (glaub ich). Das einzige was mir nich wirklich passt is der LRS, hast den mal getauscht?
Also Schaltauge 07. Im zweifelsfall das Ding mit zum Händler schleppen. Und das mit dem Rp3 kann sein. Wäre auch nicht das erste rad was nen altes anbauteil bekommt! Grad die Fox Dämpfer sind meistens für die ersten bikes etwas zu spät.


----------



## schymmi (17. Juni 2009)

ne. ich habe das rad so auf mallorca bei m-bike gekauft und bin es dort auch ne woche gefahren. danach war ich so begeistert das sie es mir gleich nach deutschland geschickt hatten.

nein das schaltauge ist voll okay. ich wollte nur ein reserve mit in die alpen nehmen. 
ich dachte das wäre einfacher. wie gesagt auf der internetseite scheinen die augen dieselben zu sein!!

schymmi


----------



## swatch-team (17. Juni 2009)

Servus

Das müsste eigentlich wenn ich das auf den Bilder richtig gesehen habe ein 2006 Modell sein.

Die 06 modelle hatte noch ein normales steuerrohr und kein 1,5.
Ausserdem war am Oberrohr zur Sitzstrebe ein Gusset verschweißt.

mfg arno


----------



## fatz (18. Juni 2009)

schymmi schrieb:


> woran erkenne ich das baujahr eines stereos!!


in deinem fall am steuerrohr. wenn ich nicht komplett daneben liege, hatten nur die 06er
ein 1 1/8" rohr. alle spaeteren haben 1.5". auf den bildern schaut's nach ersterem aus.
wenn's dir hilft, kann ich mal den aussendurchmesser bei meinem 06er messen.
ungewoehnlich fuer ein 06er ist allerdings die farbe von deinem. das offiziell gab's die
eigentlich nur in kotzgold (so wie meines) oder schwarz/silber. allerdings scheinen auch 
einige ganz schwarze zu existieren. wegen deinem lrs kann ich mal nachschauen. hab
irgendwo noch einen katalog von 06 rumliegen.


----------



## Fury (18. Juni 2009)

swatch-team schrieb:


> Servus
> 
> Das müsste eigentlich wenn ich das auf den Bilder richtig gesehen habe ein 2006 Modell sein.
> 
> ...



kann ich bestätigen! an den geschweißten gussets erkennt man normalerweise die 2006er modelle (auch beim fritzz). die farben hat cube offensichtlich auch mal öfter "gewechselt" bzw. unterm jahr schon die farbe vom nächsten jahr verwendet.


----------



## wildkater (18. Juni 2009)

fatz schrieb:


> in deinem fall am steuerrohr. wenn ich nicht komplett daneben liege, hatten nur die 06er
> ein 1 1/8" rohr. alle spaeteren haben 1.5". auf den bildern schaut's nach ersterem aus.


Jetzt werd ich aber nach der Arbeit gleich mal zu Hause nachschauen, was für ein Steuerrohr ich habe - dachte immer ich habe ein 2007er (wurde mir auch als solches verkauft), glaube aber zu wissen, dass mein STEREO ein 1 1/8 Rohr hat...
Ich glaube auch wirklich mal gelesen zu haben, dass der rp3 noch bei den ersten Modellen des 2007ers verbaut wurde und dann im Laufe des Jahres ein rp23 dran kam.
Was habe ich dann für ein Bike, wenn ich zwar einen rp23 und ein 1 1/8 Steuerohr habe?? Und schwarz ist meins auch?
Muss ich mal die Gussets unter die Lupe nehmen

Da fällt mir ein, mein Bike ist ja mittlerweile seit *5 Wochen* beim Händler wg. der kaputten Lager


----------



## wildkater (18. Juni 2009)

Das ist doch ein Gusset:



Kann mir aber nicht vorstellen, dass die einen 2006er Rahmen nehmen und die 2007er FOX Talas und den FOX rp23 draufmontieren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fury (18. Juni 2009)

wildkater schrieb:


> Das ist doch ein Gusset:
> 
> 
> 
> Kann mir aber nicht vorstellen, dass die einen 2006er Rahmen nehmen und die 2007er FOX Talas und den FOX rp23 draufmontieren



du hast ein 2007er modell - eindeutig hydrogeformte rohre und keine geschweißten gussets. ausserdem ein 1.5" steuerrohr


----------



## Herr Baurat (18. Juni 2009)

Richtig - das Foto von wildkater ist ein 2007er.
Schymmi hat ein 2006er.

A propos defekte Lager: hab hier noch nen kompletten Lagersatz für ein 2006er Stereo rumliegen. Jemand interessiert?


----------



## schymmi (18. Juni 2009)

so vielen dank für eure kompetenten antworten.

ist also ein 2006er.


hier mal die antworten von cube:

1. antwort auf meine anfrage:
Zitat:
_Sehr geehrter Herr Schymik,
auf der Tretlagerunterseite muss eine Seriennummer + Datumeingeprägt sein
(Monat Jahr)
Nummer des Schaltauges wäre 10123._

dann nochmal nach dem versenden meiner rahmennummer:
zitat:
"_Hallo,
wäre ein 06er Rahmen! Schaltaugen gibt es 2Modelle. 
Eines vor 2009 und das jetzige!
Nur wenn Sie lieber ein rot eloxiertes möchten, ginge auch 10130._"

so vieleicht hilft es auch anderenn fahrern.

und die antworten vom cube service kamen unverzüglich und sehr schnell. hätte ich auch nie gedacht.
mfg schymmi


----------



## Andi 3001 (18. Juni 2009)

Gut Jahr hab ich mich dann wohl vertan`?! Hätte schwören können, dass 06 und 07 beide 1 1/8 hatten?! Naja....Aber schaltauge is gleich bis 09, das wusts ich ja immerhin


----------



## schymmi (18. Juni 2009)

@ herr baurat

was kostet denn so ein kompletter lagersatz? wäre vielleicht mal ganz interessant für mich, da ich ja jetzt weis das ich ein 2006er modell habe.
hätte dann etwas arbeit über den winter.

kannst ja mal ne nachricht schicken was du dir so dafür vorgestellt hast.

schymmi


----------



## wildkater (18. Juni 2009)

fury9 schrieb:


> du hast ein 2007er modell - eindeutig hydrogeformte rohre und keine geschweißten gussets. ausserdem ein 1.5" steuerrohr


puuuuuh,


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wildkater (18. Juni 2009)

schymmi schrieb:


> so vielen dank für eure kompetenten antworten.
> 
> ist also ein 2006er.
> 
> ...


 Hätten wir das in diesem Forum auch mal geklärt


----------



## schymmi (18. Juni 2009)

jau!gut das wir drüber geredet haben.


----------



## Andi 3001 (18. Juni 2009)

Achja, was mir noch eingefaallen is: An der Wippe is erst seit 07 bei den schwarzen ein roter akzent! Je länger ma nachdenkt, desto mehr kommt einen noch in den sinn


----------



## blackraider67 (19. Juni 2009)

Hallo, Leute !
Ich habe ein 08er Modell mit ner Pike.
Würde es Sinn Machen eine längere Gabel einzubauen, wie z. B. ne Fox Talas,
am liebsten wäre mir die 09 mit 150mm Federweg, aber die hat ja leider die Q15-Steckachse, ich habe ja die 20mm.
Gibts es bei den XRC180 LR Umrüstmöglichkeiten damit die Fox passt ?
Ausser das komplette LR zu tauschen, meine ich nat.
Steuersatz ist ja 1,5 oder ?
Oder kann man gar eine 36er Talas einbauen mit 160mm ?


----------



## TheMicha (19. Juni 2009)

blackraider67 schrieb:


> Gibts es bei den XRC180 LR Umrüstmöglichkeiten damit die Fox passt ?



Hi blackraider! Beim XRC180 hast du leider keine Möglichkeit auf QR15 oder ne 20er Steckachse umzurüsten. So wurde mir das damals zumindest von DT-Swiss mitgeteilt. 
Ich stand vor der selben Entscheidung und habe es nicht bereut den LRS zu wechseln.

Willst du von der Pike Air Version auf eine 150mm Air Gabel umrüsten? Ich glaube kaum das du da wesentlich Performance gewinnen kannst. Der FW ist ja nahezu identisch. (lasse mich aber auch gerne vom Gegenteil überzeugen  )


----------



## Kotoko (19. Juni 2009)

Wie das von 20mm Steckauchse auf 15mm ist weiß ich leider nicht, allerdings kann ich dir sagen, dass ich eine Rock Shox Domain 318 im Stereo 08 fahre und bezüglich der Geometrie und Stabilität keine Probleme habe. Klar etwas komisch ist das ganze schon, weil das Stereo eigentlich nicht für 180mm Gabeln gebaut wurde, aber es ist ohne Probleme möglich. Ggf. steht dann noch ein neuer Vorbau und/oder Lenker mit auf der Einkaufsliste - ist aber dann alles nur noch feinjustierung. Bilder findest du ein paar Seiten davor, da hab ich schonmal was drüber geschrieben


----------



## TheMicha (19. Juni 2009)

Für alle die es interessiert mal ein kurzes "*Reifen-Review*" 
(Keine Angst... Ich will hier keine Reifendiskussion lostreten  )

*Vorweg *möchte ich noch kurz sagen das ich kein Freund des FA bin. Am VR finde ich diesen unmöglich für mein Einsatzgebiet (eher Enduro als Tour). Am Hinterrad geht er ok, bricht aber meiner Meinung nach ohne Vorwarnung einfach weg bei hohen Kurvengeschwindigkeiten. Bei Nässe eine Katastrophe. 
Die Muddy Mary hingegen finde ich einen sehr gelungenen Reifen. Für mich der beste den ich bis jetzt gefahren bin. Allerdings VOR den Maxxis. Jetzt habe ich gleich zwei neue Favoriten 

*VR: Maxxis Advantage 2,4"
HR: Maxxis Ardent 2,4"*

In Kombination:
+ Spurtreue
+ sehr gute Seitenführung
+ Bremsgrip
+ Rollwiderstand hält sich in Grenzen
+ sehr direktes Fahrverhalten
+ Grip

- Gewicht (beide etwas unter 900g)

*Problem *(weshalb ich das hier überhaupt poste):
Der 2,4 Ardent baut zu hoch für den Hinterbau des Stereos. Wenn ich vorne auf das kleine Kettenblatt schalte schleift der Umwerfer (minimal). Zwischen der Querstrebe im Hinterbau (siehe Fotos) und dem Reifen ist max. 1mm Platz. Somit war es mir nicht mehr möglich das mitgelieferte Schutzblech zu fahren, da sich der Reifen so nichteinmal mehr drehte. Aufgrund dessen befindet sich auch dieser etwas seltsame Dämpferschutz am Hinterbau. 
Alles in allem waren die Reifen zwar fahrbar, stellen aber so keine Dauerlösung dar.

Im Downhill hat mich die Reifenkombi jedoch mehr als beeindruckt. Mit den Schwalbes hatte ich nie so hohe Kurvengeschwindigkeiten erreicht wie mit der Maxxiskombo. Die Seitenführung ist mehr als gut und vermittelt ein sehr direktes Fahrgefühl. Man spürt quasi die Seitenstollen in der Kurve, wodurch sich für mich sehr gut einschätzen lässt wann z.B der Hinterbau ausbricht, was für auch der markanteste Unterschied zu den Schwalbe ist.
Ansonsten liegen die Reifen auf einem ähnlich hohem Niveau wie die MM.

Im *Gesamteindruck *fande ich die Maxxis vom Fahrverhalten her irgendwie agressiver. In technisch schwierigen Stellen kam ich deutlich besser zurecht und war auf dem Trail um einiges schneller unterwegs.

Für den Hinterbau muss ich mir leider einen neuen Schlappen suchen. Ich werde jetzt mal einen 2,25er Ardent oder 2,35 Highroller R testen.
Die Gummies haben es mir angetan. 

Hier noch ein paar Bilder:
Ardent



Fat Albert (altes Modell)



Advantage im VR



Dat Stereo 





Ps.: Das soll keine Schleichwerbung für Maxxis sein. Ich war einfach positiv überrascht und wollte andere warnen das der 2,4er Ardent und auch der Advantage nicht in der Hinterbau des Stereos passen, ansonsten aber super Reifen sind.


----------



## MasifCentralier (19. Juni 2009)

ich würde bei Maxxis den 2,35er Highroller emfehlen. 850g sensationeller Grip und laut meinen Augen nicht höher als der alte Fatal Bert.


----------



## Goddi8 (19. Juni 2009)

Ich bin gerade mit vorne Highroller 2,35 und hinten Aspen 2,25 unterwegs. Der Aspen hat für das Profil erstaunlich viel Gripp und lässt sich auch auf nassem Boden ohne allzuviel Schlamm noch super fahren


----------



## frogbite (19. Juni 2009)

vertexrider schrieb:


> Hallo miteinenader,
> kann sein dass das bereits wo geschrieben steht, aber kann mir jemand sagen was unbedingt bei der Wartung der Lager am Stereo beachtet werden muss? Mit der Suchfunktion bin ich nicht wirklich weiter gekommen.
> Bei meinem Stereo knackst nämlich was am Hinterbau und ich dachte mir, ich fette und ziehe mal alles mit Loctite nach.
> 
> ...



Hi, jetzt muss ich es auch mal loswerden: Nachdem ich alle 300 km die Horstlink- und Umlenkhebelschrauben nachziehen musste, habe ich heute das ganze Zeugs mal aufgeschraubt. Und siehe da: Schraubensicherung ist bei Cube wohl Glückssache. Am Horstlink völlige Fehlanzeige, an der Umlenkwippe zumindest an einer Schraube blaue Reste und ein Hauch davon an einer anderen. Nur an der Dämpferbefestigung war ausreichend Schraubensicherung.
Bei so einem schlampigen -sorry für den Ausdruck- Zusammenbau sind alsbaldige Lagerschäden kein Wunder. Kann nur jedem Besitzer eines Drehmomentschlüssels raten, mal nachzusehen.

Gruß,
F.B.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## frogbite (19. Juni 2009)

Sorry für die Themenspringerei,
aber kennt zufällig einer das genaue 

Gewicht des Cube Stereo 2007-Rahmens in 18" black anodized????

Meine Recherchen haben bisher zwei Gewichtsangaben gebracht: 3030 gr und 3200 gr.
Welche könnte stimmen?
Auseinanderschrauben und wiegen habe ich heute keinen Bock mehr.

Danke, F.B.


----------



## 1freezer (21. Juni 2009)

Bin grad auch zu faul um zu suchen, aber der Dämpfer wiegt ca 200gr, also kann ein Gewicht mit und ein Gewicht ohne Dämpfer angegeben sein.


----------



## maxracingshox (21. Juni 2009)

Kann mir jemand mal verraten, wie man hier Bilder einfügt ?


----------



## rip74 (21. Juni 2009)

maxracingshox schrieb:


> Kann mir jemand mal verraten, wie man hier Bilder einfügt ?



eigentlich ist das maximal ein "SUFU" wert! 


 weils du bist: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=286185&highlight=bilder+einf%FCgen


----------



## beil (22. Juni 2009)

Was wiegen eigentlich eure Stereos so?


----------



## Andi 3001 (22. Juni 2009)

14,06...mit Enduro Ambitionen  Neu Zustad war glaub ich sogar unter 13


----------



## TheMicha (22. Juni 2009)

Ich leg noch 340g drauf  Zwar nicht leicht, aber sehr spaßig...


----------



## Fury (22. Juni 2009)

TheMicha schrieb:


> Jetzt habe ich gleich zwei neue Favoriten
> 
> *VR: Maxxis Advantage 2,4"
> HR: Maxxis Ardent 2,4"*
> ...



 genau diese kombi habe ich auch schon in die engere auswahl genommen. sind die beiden 2.4 er gleich breit? ich hatte für hinten zwar eh schon einen 2.25er angedacht, nur würde mich interessieren, ob beide reifen gleich breit bauen.
maxxis finde ich eigentlich nicht ganz so "prickelnd". vor allem die ertro angaben im vergleich zu ihren zoll angaben sind eigentlich nicht zu gebrauchen - das aber nur nebenbei...

hast du die falt-versionen der reifen?


----------



## beil (22. Juni 2009)

puh, krass!

Kann nur sagen, dass das 18" XTR Stereo 12,8 wiegt.

Ist der Gewichtsunterschied zum K24 wirklich so marginal!?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TheMicha (22. Juni 2009)

fury9 schrieb:


> sind die beiden 2.4 er gleich breit?
> 
> hast du die falt-versionen der reifen?


Ich habe leider keine Schieblehre hier um die Reifen genau auszumessen. Optisch kann ich keinen Unterschied in der Breite feststellen. Laut Maxxis-Reifen-Thread soll der Advantage jedoch minimal breiter sein.

Ja ich hab die Falt Version der Reifen.
Das Problem ist allerdings nicht wirklich die Breite der Reifen, sondern die Höhe. Wäre der Reifen genauso breit oder auch etwas breiter, würde dafür aber niedrigen bauen würde er immernoch gut funktionieren. Das Volumen ist einfach zu hoch. 

Morgen werde ich mir mal ein paar Maxxis bei silberfische.net live anschauen. Kann danach gerne nochmal Info geben... 



> Kann nur sagen, dass das 18" XTR Stereo 12,8 wiegt.
> 
> Ist der Gewichtsunterschied zum K24 wirklich so marginal!?


Ich kann leider nur vom K18 sprechen, was ja aber im Prinzip die gleiche Basis besitzt.
Die 14,4 kg kommen jedoch mit einer Pike Coil, DT-Swiss 5.1d + Hope Pro2, Maxxis Ardent + Advantage in 2,4, Standardschläuchen, Tacho, Pedalen und einer Elixir (200/180) zustande. Das sollte nicht vergessen werden. Das XTR ist schon etwas "filigraner" aufgebaut.


----------



## Andi 3001 (22. Juni 2009)

K24 basis wiegt ja wie gesagt so um die 13, evtl. sogar bisschen drunter. Aber Race Face Diabolus (kurbel+lager), Pedale, Muddy Marys, 200er Scheiben, und weiterer kleinscheiß treiben das gewicht
Allein reifen und kurbel machen 800-900gr.


----------



## Kotoko (22. Juni 2009)

Dann übertrumpfe ich die gewichtsangaben nach oben hin mal 

Mein Stereo 08 nach Custom Aufbau wiegt jetzt so wie es dasteht (ausnahmsweiße mal ohne Dreck) ziemlich genau 15 Kilo. 

Austattung ist einmal komplette XT bis auf Kassette, das is ne SLX und Schalthebel, das sind XTR. Bremsen sind noch bleischwere und steinalte mechanische Avid AD3 mit Alligator Windcutter Scheiben (203/180mm). Das Hauptgewicht kommt aber durch die Gabel - Rock Dhox Domain 318 Coil und den dazugehörigen Laufrad (Veltec DH Disc Nabe SunRingle MTX 39 Double Track Felgen -1310 Gramm nur VR). Demnächst steht noch das Hinterrad an das getauscht wird (gleiches wie VR), neue Reifen (Muddy Marry 2,35") und entweder die 09er Shimano Saint Bremsen oder die Formula Oro K18 - da bin ich mir noch nicht schlüssig. Und sonst... ja noch bisschen Kleinkram, is halt meine ewige Baustelle =)


----------



## Organspänder (23. Juni 2009)

Da ich ja immernoch auf meine Gabel vom Service warte
hatte ich gestern ein wenig langeweile 
und das ist dabei herrausgekommen 

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=55f50rke1-M"]YouTube - Feierabendtour[/ame]


----------



## wurzelhoppser (23. Juni 2009)

beil schrieb:


> Was wiegen eigentlich eure Stereos so?


Bin im Moment bei 12,2kg Custom Aufbau,vieleicht geht noch was


----------



## Elixir79 (23. Juni 2009)

Moin Leute,
mal eben ne schnelle Frage.....
Passen die Ergon GC2 auf den Lenker Syntace Vertec von nem 08er Stereo ??
Einige sagen ja einige wiederum nicht hat jemand von euch die Griffe montiert ??
Vielen Dank.......


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Andi 3001 (23. Juni 2009)

Organspänder schrieb:


> Da ich ja immernoch auf meine Gabel vom Service warte
> hatte ich gestern ein wenig langeweile
> und das ist dabei herrausgekommen
> 
> YouTube - Feierabendtour



Also Musik passt überhaut net  Bilder sind paar nette dabei Aber bei 250hm als maximum würd ich ausflippen!!


----------



## Elixir79 (23. Juni 2009)

Ich glaub der Lenker heißt Syntace Vector.........


----------



## Organspänder (24. Juni 2009)

habe heute einen Anruf von meinem Händler bekommen...
"Deine Gabel ist wieder vom Service da, du kannst dein Bike abholen"

7 Tage hat es gedauert incl. Aus-und Einbau
Das ist doch eigendlich relativ schnell oder
Aber fährt sich besser als neu


----------



## TheDeuce (24. Juni 2009)

Hi,

ich war heute beim Händler und hab ein Stereo in 20" getestet.
Bin 1,80 groß bei einer Schrittlänge von 85.
Bei einer kleinen Probefahrt war das Bike wirklich angenehm, aber jetzt bin ich doch
ein bisschen verunsichert ob nicht vielleicht doch ein 18" besser für mich wäre...

Fährt von euch jemand der ungefähr meine Maße hat ein 20"?
Seid ihr damit zufrieden?
Ein 18"er hatten die leider nicht da...

Thx


----------



## Andi 3001 (24. Juni 2009)

ich bin nen cm kleiner und fahre 18. Grund: Wendigkeit bergab, beim umnstezen un in technischen passagen.
Also nimm den 20er wenn er dir angenehm is, und falls du es auch bergab krachen lassen willst, dann kommt dir der 18er mehr entgegen.


----------



## TheDeuce (24. Juni 2009)

Hey, danke für die Antwort.
Ist der Unterschied wirklich so auffällig?
Sind in der Größenübersicht ja nur ein paar mm...


----------



## beil (24. Juni 2009)

Ich bin auch genau 1,80 und fahre 18".

Ich würde es auf keinen Fall größer nehmen!


----------



## TheMicha (24. Juni 2009)

Ich fahre das 20er bei 187cm. Schrittlänge kann ich dir atm gar nicht sagen...


----------



## stereotom (24. Juni 2009)

Ich bin 183 und bin sehr zufrieden mit einem 18". Hat der Händler dir nicht gesagt dass ein 18" besser wäre?? Warum sollte er auch, wenn er nur ein 20" da hat...


----------



## rip74 (24. Juni 2009)

irgendwie kommt mir vor ich les das zum 1000sten mal !?!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MasifCentralier (24. Juni 2009)

Komisch ich glaube mit 1000 hast du garnichtmal übertrieben.


----------



## schymmi (24. Juni 2009)

wohl eher zum gefühlten MILLIONSTEN male!!


----------



## TheDeuce (25. Juni 2009)

Wisst ihr wie oft ich schon in anderen Foren die gleiche Frage beantwortet hab?
Das ist doch das gute an nem Forum, wenn ich was weiß und bock hab zu 
antworten dann mach ich das sinnvoll, wenn nicht dann lass ichs einfach bleiben.

Ausserdem ist das mit der Größe wirklich nicht so einfach, da ja schon ein Unterschied
zwischen den 08er und 09er Modellen ist...

An alle anderen danke für die Antwort.


----------



## fatz (25. Juni 2009)

aber erst suchen und dann fragen gehoert auch ein bisserl zum guten ton............


----------



## ratko (25. Juni 2009)

TheDeuce schrieb:


> Wisst ihr wie oft ich schon in anderen Foren die gleiche Frage beantwortet hab?
> Das ist doch das gute an nem Forum, wenn ich was weiß und bock hab zu
> antworten dann mach ich das sinnvoll, wenn nicht dann lass ichs einfach bleiben.
> 
> ...



Also, ich hab die gleiche Schrittlänge wie Du bei 183cm Körpergröße. Ich hatte letztes Jahr Gelegenheit mit 20" und 18" jeweils eine längere Probefahrt zu machen, bevor ich mich für einen 20" Rahmen entschieden hab. Mein Fazit: Unsere Schrittlänge und Körpergröße sind so eine Art Zwischending, was Rahmenhöhen angeht. Das heißt aber auch gleichzeitig, dass Du auch nichts falsch machen kannst. Ich habe den 20" Rahmen genommen, weil ich mich bergauf etwas besser gefühlt hab und auch gerne längere Touren auf normalen Schotterwegen fahre. 

Diese über alles schwebende Forumelite, die stets fleißig an die Suchfunktion erinnert und sich scheinbar von der hohen Wiederholungsrate mancher Themen belestigt fühlt, sollte im Allgemeinen ignoriert oder auch belächelt werden.
Die Tatsache, dass es zeitlich offenbar hinhaut etwas Lustiges hinzuschreiben bzw. einen Hinweis auf die Suchfunktion abzugeben, wohl aber nicht etwas Konstruktives beizutragen, bestätigt meine These auch empirisch. Ein Forum ist meiner Meinung nach als ein modernes Kommunikationsmedium aufzufassen. Wenn jemand Archive durchstöbern will, wird sein Glück höchstwahrscheinlich in der verstaubten Stadtbibliothek finden.

Gruß


----------



## Andi 3001 (25. Juni 2009)

Hab ich ja gesagt. Dank dem Job im Laden hatte ich vor ein aar wochen die gelgenheit mein rad mal in 20" zu fahren.
Und Fazit, wie nun schon zum dritten mal: 20" für bequemheit, und touren. 18"weils wendig is und bergab was bringt


----------



## K:ddo (25. Juni 2009)

Ich suche einen Gepäckträger für's Stereo. Leider kommt mir die 35mm starke Sattelstütze da nicht entgegen. 
Kennt Ihr einen Gepäckträger, der bei 35mm passt?


----------



## TheDeuce (25. Juni 2009)

Eben weil ich vorher lange gesucht habe war ich ja so verunsichert.
Weil da einfach jeder der was geschrieben hat das 18" fährt.
Ausser jemand war 10 cm größer wie ich, der hatte ein 20"er...

Aber ich hab jetzt einen Laden gefunden der hat beide Größen da
und die fahr ich später probe...


----------



## fatz (25. Juni 2009)

K:ddo schrieb:


> Ich suche einen Gepäckträger für's Stereo. Leider kommt mir die 35mm starke Sattelstütze da nicht entgegen.
> Kennt Ihr einen Gepäckträger, der bei 35mm passt?


hab bisher keinen gesehen.
reduzierhuelse und duennere stuetze?....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## K:ddo (25. Juni 2009)

Die Idee hatte ich auch schon. Wäre aber doch schade um die schicke Karbon-Stütze. Aber ich spiele mit dem Gedanken...danke schonmal!


----------



## Andi 3001 (25. Juni 2009)

Sorry, aber nen geäckträger ans stereo
Falscher gehts gar nicht! Und da ist die schöne Carbonstütze das kleinste Übel!


----------



## Organspänder (25. Juni 2009)

K:ddo schrieb:


> Ich suche einen Gepäckträger für's Stereo. Leider kommt mir die 35mm starke Sattelstütze da nicht entgegen.
> Kennt Ihr einen Gepäckträger, der bei 35mm passt?



Wie währe es mit einem Rucksack?


----------



## Tintera (25. Juni 2009)

Ist wie Maserati mit Dachreling...


----------



## Fury (25. Juni 2009)

Tintera schrieb:


> Ist wie Maserati mit Dachreling...



oder eher wie ferrari mit anhängerkupplung...


----------



## Andi 3001 (25. Juni 2009)

LKW mit Leichtmetallfelgen und tieferlegen, auf jedenfall murks!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## idworker (25. Juni 2009)

Tintera schrieb:


> Ist wie Maserati mit Dachreling...



oder wie mit weißen Turnschuhen


----------



## schymmi (25. Juni 2009)

HALLO!!!

ich denke wir reden hier in dem thread ordentlich bzw normal miteinander??

also was soll jetzt das kindische theater und die schlauen antworten wegen der gepäckträger frage??

finde ich wenigstens mal was anderes als - wie groß soll mein rahmen  sein oder meine lager knarzen. was kann ich tun.


schaut bei ROSE und rechnet eure größe aus. oder auf ner anderen seite. davon gibt es ja genug.

so wollte das auch mal loswerden.

viel spass jetzt beim rumhacken auf mich.

schymmi


----------



## TheMicha (25. Juni 2009)

...oder wie Gepäckträgerdiskussionen im Stereo Thread


----------



## Andi 3001 (25. Juni 2009)

schymmi schrieb:


> HALLO!!!
> 
> ich denke wir reden hier in dem thread ordentlich bzw normal miteinander??
> 
> ...



Ich würde nie auf dir rumhacken!!! Aber für den gepäckträger mussten ein ppaar doofe sprüche los
Mit der kette geht alles klar?


----------



## K:ddo (25. Juni 2009)

schymmi schrieb:


> HALLO!!!
> 
> ich denke wir reden hier in dem thread ordentlich bzw normal miteinander??
> 
> also was soll jetzt das kindische theater und die schlauen antworten wegen der gepäckträger frage??



Danke!
Hatte mir wirklich mehr erhofft...schade


----------



## Andi 3001 (25. Juni 2009)

Ja tut ,mir ja leid, aber ich habe mir noch keine gedanken über sowas gemacht. Ich denk außer ner reduzierhülse wird dir nicht viel übrig bleiben!


----------



## schymmi (25. Juni 2009)

@k:ddo
hey ich habe nicht wegen deiner frage gemosert.

lies mal richtig: ich habe dich in schutz genommen bezüglich der unqualifizierten antworten von anderen.

übrigens ist es auch nicht so abwägig mit deinem gepäcktrgäger
. ein bekannter von mir hatte mal versucht einen kinderanhäger!!!, für den sonntagsnachmittagtrip mit mutti und die kleinen, an sein cube ltd dran zu tüddeln!!​

aber das andi sich zu solchen antworten hinreissen lässt??


----------



## K:ddo (25. Juni 2009)

schymmi schrieb:


> @k:ddo
> lies mal richtig: ich habe dich in schutz genommen bezüglich der unqualifizierten antworten von anderen.



Lies DU mal richtig 

Hab mich doch bei Dir bedankt!

Ich will so eine Tasche von Topeak. Dass das nicht so ganz optimal am Fully ist, weiß ich selbst. Ich brauche Eure Hilfe bei der Suche nach nem passenden Träger. Mehr nicht...


----------



## gericool (25. Juni 2009)

Wenn du wirklich so einen gepäckträger montieren willst, besorg dir eine alu stütze.
Bitte nicht auf die Carbonstütze montiern.


----------



## schymmi (25. Juni 2009)

achso. sorry.

laß sich etwas komisch wegen dem nachfolgenden satz.

aber wegen dem träger habe ich auch leider keine gute idee.

was aber funktionieren könnte wäre wenn du eine sattelklemme mit dem 35er maß umfunktionierst

so das der träger praktisch an der sattlklemme befetigt wird. mit etwas handwerklichem geschick und diversem werkzeug könte es funktionieren.

alle angaben ohne gewähr!

schymmi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wildkater (25. Juni 2009)

...die P6 ist doch eh Alu innen?


----------



## gericool (25. Juni 2009)

"Die Syntace P6 ist ab Durchmesser 34.9 mm mit einer zusätzlich innenliegenden dünnen (0,8 mm) Aluwand versehen. Dies löst das bei großdurchmesserigen Carbonstützen auftretenden Knick- und Beulsteifigkeits-Problem."

Kann natürlich jeder machen was er will, ich würds nichtmal in erwägung ziehn auf dieses "leichtbau" ding einen gepäckträger zu klemmen den ich mit ein paar kilo belaste......

Frag mal syntace ob die stütze dazu gedacht ist....

Halten wirds ja vielleicht


----------



## Andi 3001 (25. Juni 2009)

Das wird doch dem carbon egal sein! gemacht ist das ganze rad nicht dafür!...Ich würd sagen du niimmst einfach irgendwas, was du zwischen stütze und träger ppackst, so dass es passt


----------



## stereotom (25. Juni 2009)

Das Ding von Topeak hatte ich auch mal. Ich fands total unangenem weils sehr schweer ist und den Schweerpunkt vom Rad verschlechtert. Da ist ein guter Rucksack mMn viel besser.


----------



## fatz (26. Juni 2009)

@K:ddo: schau erst mal nach, ob der gepaecktraeger beim einfedern noch platz hat. da bleibt zwischen
reifen und sattelstuetze relativ wenig uebrig. einfach mal luft aus dem daempfer rauslassen......


----------



## Fury (26. Juni 2009)

K:ddo schrieb:


> Danke!
> Hatte mir wirklich mehr erhofft...schade



dann mal konstruktiv:

http://www.pletscher.ch/  unter GepÃ¤cktrÃ¤ger schauen - und dann:

QUICK-RACKâ¨Quick-Rack SUSPENSION

Die Halterung fÃ¼r die StÃ¼tze muss evtl. nachgearbeitet werden wegen dem grossen Ã¸ der stereo stÃ¼tze

finde ich besser als die nur an der stÃ¼tze geklemmten und ist schnell abnehmbar...


----------



## pedale3 (26. Juni 2009)

...wieso eigentlich "STEREO"?

werde mich dieser Tage jedenfalls an den Aufbau eines 2008'er machen (20"/schwarz). Teile sind soweit bestellt, bzw. werden von alten Bikes übernommen.
Freu mich schon mächtig aufs Schrauben. Der nackte Rahmen sieht im Montageständer schon verdammt gut aus. Eigentlich sollte man's so lassen ;-)

Hab's Ihr noch Tipps? Vor allem bez. Kontrollen und Nacharbeiten am Rahmen? Flaschenhalter?

Datt soll dran:
Steuers.: Acros Ai-25
Sattelst.: Syntace P6 ALU 31,6 + USE Shim
Sattelkl.: Syntace 38er
Sattel: Gobi (geplant)
Kurbel: XT (2004)
Umwerf.: XT (2008)
Schaltw.: XT Shadow (2008)
Schalth.: XT 2005
Cassette: XTR 34-12
Gabel: Talas 32 (2006) 130mm
Bremse: Magura Louise FR 180er (2005)
LRS: DT240s + DT 5.1 (geplant)
Reifen: Conti MK 2.4
Vorbau/Lenker: Ritchey 70mm 12°/68mm (31,8)
Flaschenhalter: Ja! Muß noch kaufen.


----------



## Fury (28. Juni 2009)

pedale3 schrieb:


> Hab's Ihr noch Tipps? Vor allem bez. Kontrollen und Nacharbeiten am Rahmen? Flaschenhalter?



wenn der rahmen eloxiert ist brauchst du nix nacharbeiten.

für die sattelstütze würde ich die passende p6 nehmen (ohne shim!) die günstigere in alu reicht! ansonsten ist unbedingt eine verstellbare empfehlenswert - würde ich der p6 vorziehen.

ähnlich federgabel: unbedingt eine mit mehr federweg. 130 mm ist zuwenig! das stereo hat einfach mehr potential, mit 130 mm verschenkst du was. ich glaube aber, du hast die fox schon und möchtest sie deshalb weiter verwenden.

flaschenhalter wie immer geschmackssache. sonst: die befestigungsösen müssen sehr weit unten sein, sonst kann man die flaschen nicht ganz einschieben. besonders bei kleineren rahmen ist das ein problem, bei dem 20er sollte es nicht so kritisch sein. bei mir passen der specialized und der taxc tao gut (16er rahmen)


btw: glaubst du, du kommst mit einem 68 mm lenker zurecht?


----------



## D!CE (28. Juni 2009)

falls noch jemand ein 2008er modell sucht schaut mal in meine signatur


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pedale3 (29. Juni 2009)

...Höhö, hab Fertig 

anfürsich war der Rahmenkauf ja als ne art Altteileverwertungsgelegenheit für die Talas etc. vom alten Red Bull Factory gedacht. Die Kohle ist gut angelegt!

Auch mit "nur" 130er Talas hats heute richtig Laune gemacht. Die Gabel ist für meine Zecke völlig i.O.
Erstaunlich wie wenig der Hinterbau ohne Propedal wippt und wie schön der sich aufm Untergrund festsaugt. Feine Sache.

Der 20"er Rahmen passt mir (184 und 86er SL) ohne jede Anprobe 1a, Schwein gehabt.
Hatte auch erst Bedenken dass die P6 in 350mm zu kurz wäre, hat sich aber als optimal erwiesen. Hab noch 4cm Luft über minimale Einschubtiefe. Die Kombi mit USE-Shim/31.6er-P6/Synt.-Superlock funzt ebenfalls 1a. Hatte noch keine derart gute Klemmung mit so wenigt Handkraft (Dank an Marcus für den Shim!)

Der alt 68er Lenker ist nun zu schmal, da kommt noch was breiteres und flacheres dran, ggf. nee Easton Monkey Bar.

Der XT Umwerfer schabt knapp am Hinterbau wenn man aufsitzt, zum Schalten zwischen kleinem und mittlerem Blatt muss man kurz mit dem Hintern zum Lenker -> gutes Hüftbeckentraining. Sollte aber mit der Feile zu beheben sein. Aufm Montageständer merkt man davon nix.

Der Acros ist wunderbar ins Steuerrohr geflutscht. Sieht sehr-sehr wertig aus. Ist zwar nicht ganz billig (~100), aber trotzdem zu empfehlen. Mit den Dichtungen und dazu Edelstahl Lager sollte der den Rahmen löcker überleben.

Der Flaschenhalter (TACX) pass so gerade. Die Flasche liegt bündig am Sattelrohr an.

Die Verlegung der Bautenzüge war recht fummelig, bzw. hat es mir nicht gefallen den Zug fürs Schaltwerk rechts vor dem Steuerrohr zu verlegen. So ists verm. gedacht. Hab den Zug links zusammen mit der Bremsleitung am Steuerrohr vorbei geführt und dafür eine Kreutzung von Schaltzug und Bremsleitung aufm Unterrohr in Kauf genommen (Man möge es sich bildlich vorstellen). Sieht gut aus und es scheuert nix am Steuerrohr.

Gewicht aktuell: 13,5.
Klasse Wert für soviel MTB wie ich finde.

es bleibt noch:
-Breiter Lenker.
-Umwerfer Feilen.
-LRS Überarbeiten.

Und dann gehts ne Woch ins Valle Maira alles wieder zersemmeln 

/Pedale


----------



## Fury (29. Juni 2009)

pedale3 schrieb:


> ...Höhö, hab Fertig
> 
> 
> Der XT Umwerfer schabt knapp am Hinterbau wenn man aufsitzt, zum Schalten zwischen kleinem und mittlerem Blatt muss man kurz mit dem Hintern zum Lenker -> gutes Hüftbeckentraining. Sollte aber mit der Feile zu beheben sein. Aufm Montageständer merkt man davon nix.
> ...



glückwunsch! schön, dass es dir so gut gefällt.

tip fürn umwerfer: ich lasse für die umwerfermontage immer etwas luft aus dem dämpfer und komprimiere den hinterbau auf die sag einstellung (mit einem gurt). gerade bei den modellen mit "unbeweglichem" umwerfer (damit meine ich die befestigung am hauptrahmen oder sattelrohr - nicht wie bei z.b. specialized an der kettenstrebe, da bewegt sich der umwerfer mit) ist das wichtig. man fährt ja normal immer mit entsprechendem sag und nicht wie im montageständer! beim stereo den umwerfer eher nicht so nah an die kettenblätter wie sonst - bringt bei mir jedenfalls bessere schaltqualität und stört nicht so schnell an der kettenstrebe.

die kabelführung ist doof, richtig. ich habe mir die befestigungen von scott geholt, die funzen richtig gut. damit kann man die züge noch etwas (mit gefühl) fester justieren. ausserdem passen eine bremsleitung und zwei züge rein...


----------



## maxracingshox (29. Juni 2009)

Ja das Problem mit dem umwerfer hatte ich auch... Hab jetzt in nen neuen rahmen ne schöne Macke


----------



## gericool (30. Juni 2009)

juhu, meine gabel is nun nach genau 14 tagen wieder zurück, und so wies aussieht sitz ich heut zum ersten mal nach 2 monaten wieder am bike  sofern sich nicht gleich das nächste gebrechen der unglücksserie anschließt....

edit: 

ich glaub ich hab es verschrien.....

Gabel gerade abgeholt, ausser dem Seal Head Kit wurden mir sogar das "Pike Lower Leg", also das casting, getauscht. Keine ahnung warum? Vielleicht taatsächlich nur wegn ein paar lackbeschädigungen die ich hatte, in der fehlerbeschreibung steht nämlich auch "öl hat lack angelöst" dabei.

Jetz wollt ich die gabel einbaun und siehe da......der Gabelkonus fehlt ! Ich dachte echt ich kipp um 

Warum zur hölle nehmen die den runter ???

werd mal google vergewaltigen um herauszufinden ob ich den selber aufschlagen kann, faals mir die service leute den nachschicken können....


----------



## Andi 3001 (30. Juni 2009)

Händler hat da werkezeug, geht auch ohne, is aber nich "sauber"-- geh doch zum händler ne sache von sekunden, sollte er dir dann auch mal schnelll machen können,  oder!?


----------



## fatz (1. Juli 2009)

gericool schrieb:


> werd mal google vergewaltigen um herauszufinden ob ich den selber aufschlagen kann, faals mir die service leute den nachschicken können....


kannst du mit einem passen rohr (zb. vom staubsauger) draufklopfen. gescheit fetten 
und aufpassen, dass du nicht verkantest, dann fluppt das relativ einfach. der haendler 
mach auch nix anderes.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## turbomensch (1. Juli 2009)

hab ich auch schonmal selber gemacht früher wie fatz sagt mit nem Rohr und schaun dass du nix verkantest.. dafür muss man nich unbedingt in die Werkstatt..


----------



## gericool (2. Juli 2009)

tjo, die rockshox leut sagn sie habn den Konusring sicher nicht runtergenommen.....
muss ich wohl mal wieder den weg zur konzentrierten inkompetenz aka meinem händler auf mich nehmen.....


----------



## fatz (2. Juli 2009)

genau deshalb lass ich KEINEN haendler mehr an meine raeder und schraub lieber selber. 
da weiss ich wenigesten wer's verbockt hat, wenn mal was nicht passt .....


----------



## gericool (2. Juli 2009)

recht hast du.... hab ja auch ewig überlegt ob ich die gabel selbst repariern soll.....zwecks garantie dann doch lieber eingeschickt übern händler....

Also war grad beim Händler. Nach einem selbstbewussten "Nein, Lagerkonus nehmen wir nicht runter, das machen wir nie, das waren mit sicherheit die rockshox leute !" wurde mir dann doch nachgesehen. Und siehe da, der Konusring wurde mir gebracht, i8nkl. Erklärung warum es denn nicht sinnvoll sei den konus doch abzunehmen usw....

naja was solls, endlich wieder alles beisammen


----------



## Elixir79 (2. Juli 2009)

Moin Stereoisten....
Mal ne kurze Frage :
Hätte jemand Interesse an einem Cube Team Trikot 2009 in Größe XL ?
Hab es gerade bekommen , ist aber leider zu klein........:-(
Preis 55 Euro + Versand

Bei Bedarf bitte PM.


----------



## Groudon (2. Juli 2009)

glaubt ihr, dass das Stereo nächstes Jahr vlt 150mm haben könnte? auch wenn dann der Sprung zum Fritzz nicht wirklich mehr groß ist ...

aber ein Stereo mit der 2010er Revelation 140-120mm wäre schon sehr cool  die Gabel hat mich mit am meisten gestört (vorallem optisch) am aktuellen K18


----------



## gericool (3. Juli 2009)

Nachdem ich euch jetz wochenlang wegn laufrädern, bremsadapter, gabelproblemen und konusringen genervt habe bin ich nun endlich wieder fahrbereit  
Also mal ein großes DANKE für eure Hilfe  Hab jetz auch mal Bilder hochgeladen 

Damits nicht langweilig wird, auf zur nächsten frage 
Hätt jemand eine empfehlung für eine Kettenführung ? Die Kettengeräusche bei einer 1000 hm abfahrt find ich echt unerträglich. Ketten und Sattelstrebe sind mit Schlauch "gedämmt", aber das reicht nicht.

greets


----------



## Fury (3. Juli 2009)

gericool schrieb:


> Hätt jemand eine empfehlung für eine Kettenführung ?
> greets



die "dreist" von g-junkies wär was. diese gibts in einer ausführung für e-type umwerfer (wie beim stereo verbaut). damit hat man eine schaltbare kettenführung. gibts auch als "zweig" dann nur für zwei kettenblätter. um den umwerfer zu montieren müsste man die grundplatte von der "dreist" nehmen. man kann bei den g-junkies alle teile einzeln bestellen, das ist echt klasse.


@Groudon: glaube ich eher nicht! das stereo ist jetzt ganz neu re-designed, da kommt für 2010 nicht gleich was neues bzgl. federweg.
auch beim vorgänger wuchs der federweg nicht wirklich von 130 auf 140 mm! die haben schlicht gemerkt, dass der hinterbau einfach mehr hergibt und haben die beschriftung geändert


----------



## gericool (3. Juli 2009)

danke fury, das sieht schonmal recht nett aus 

edit. OK, das ding ist erst wieder ab september lieferbar......werd ich wohl testuser der neuen version


----------



## stereotom (4. Juli 2009)

pedale3 schrieb:


> ...
> Die Verlegung der Bautenzüge war recht fummelig, bzw. hat es mir nicht gefallen den Zug fürs Schaltwerk rechts vor dem Steuerrohr zu verlegen. So ists verm. gedacht. Hab den Zug links zusammen mit der Bremsleitung am Steuerrohr vorbei geführt und dafür eine Kreutzung von Schaltzug und Bremsleitung aufm Unterrohr in Kauf genommen (Man möge es sich bildlich vorstellen). Sieht gut aus und es scheuert nix am Steuerrohr.
> ...



Das habe ich auch so gemacht und finde es auch viel besser, aber überkreuzen müssen sich die Leitungen doch deswegen nicht auf dem Unterrohr...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Spectrum (4. Juli 2009)

Servus an alle,

apropos Züge.. hat jemadn für mich nen Tip wo ich die Zughalter für das Unterrohr her bekomme, wo die Züge von oben geklemmt werden, nicht wie bei meinen von oben eingeklipst? Hab bei meinem Hädler schon öfter gefragt aber nie ne richtige Antwort bekommen. 

Dank Euch & VG Alex


----------



## Kotoko (4. Juli 2009)

@ Stereotom: Wo hast du die Zughalter in rot her? Eloxieren lassen oder gibts die irgendwo schon so zu kaufen? 

Danke schonmal im Vorraus =)


----------



## gericool (4. Juli 2009)

Kotoko schrieb:


> @ Stereotom: Wo hast du die Zughalter in rot her?



guck mal in seine gallery


----------



## Fury (4. Juli 2009)

Spectrum schrieb:


> Servus an alle,
> 
> apropos Züge.. hat jemadn für mich nen Tip wo ich die Zughalter für das Unterrohr her bekomme, wo die Züge von oben geklemmt werden, nicht wie bei meinen von oben eingeklipst? Hab bei meinem Hädler schon öfter gefragt aber nie ne richtige Antwort bekommen.
> 
> Dank Euch & VG Alex



wie oben schon mal geschrieben: nimm die von scott. ich hab die bestellt und die waren innerhalb von drei tagen da. btw: die gibts im dreierpack, du musst also zwei dreierpacks bestellen - dann hast du zwei in reserve. insgesamt haben die ca. 10 euro gekostet


----------



## Kotoko (4. Juli 2009)

gericool schrieb:
			
		

> guck mal in seine gallery



Oh man... Danke, da hätt ich auch draufkommen können. Nächstes mal schalt ich mein Hirn lieber ganz ein


----------



## Andi 3001 (4. Juli 2009)

gericool schrieb:


> Nachdem ich euch jetz wochenlang wegn laufrädern, bremsadapter, gabelproblemen und konusringen genervt habe bin ich nun endlich wieder fahrbereit
> Also mal ein großes DANKE für eure Hilfe  Hab jetz auch mal Bilder hochgeladen
> 
> Damits nicht langweilig wird, auf zur nächsten frage
> ...



Hey Schaut ja echt gut aus!(mir persönlich wären die felgen zu weiß) Passt der FA beim Rahmen gut?! is 18" oder?
Und KeFü......Ganz ehrlich, ich würd keine dran basteln. mach dir nen dickern schutz an die Kettenstrebe und an den rest gewöhnst du dich Bin kein Fan von KeFüs ...naja, is ja auch dein rad.. Wenns aber sein muss, dann würde ich auch die Scott empfehlen, waren noch am erträglichsten am Gambler testbike 
Achja wegen händler: Leute, ihr müsst einfach einmal einen guten finden. Ich geb euch ja recht, dass es viele sehr schlechte gibt, aber wenn ihr einmall einen guten habt und bei dem bleibt, dann is das sehr vorteilhaft! (Gut, vll. seh ich das auch etwas naiv, ich bin von anfang an bei meinem, bei dem ich jetzt selbst der schrauber bin, und der laden is halt für mich perfekt...aber sowas musses doch auch bei euch geben)...Also einer der nich für jeden kleinen scheiß geld nimmt (z.b. mal schnell was guccken und ne schraube nachziehn oder was) und auf den man sich verlassen kann!?!
Ich kann euch übrigens auch sagen: Es gibt auch sehr sehr viele nervigee unfähige Kunden!


----------



## gericool (4. Juli 2009)

Andi 3001 schrieb:


> Passt der FA beim Rahmen gut?! is 18" oder?



ist ein 20er. Meinst du mit FA den reifen? der hintere ist ja standard beim stereo.


----------



## Andi 3001 (4. Juli 2009)

Ja, aber beim 08er war der noch 2.35 und wenn du dir den neuen und den alten anschaust, siehst du dass der neue bedeutend größer ist.  Oder sollte das bei dir hinten der alte und vorn der neue sein?!


----------



## gericool (4. Juli 2009)

Andi 3001 schrieb:


> Oder sollte das bei dir hinten der alte und vorn der neue sein?!



gewonnen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stereotom (4. Juli 2009)

fury9 schrieb:


> wie oben schon mal geschrieben: nimm die von scott. ich hab die bestellt und die waren innerhalb von drei tagen da. btw: die gibts im dreierpack, du musst also zwei dreierpacks bestellen - dann hast du zwei in reserve. insgesamt haben die ca. 10 euro gekostet



Kann man die auch im Internet bestellen oder muss man da zu einem Händler gehen. Würde mich auch sehr interessieren.


----------



## Fury (5. Juli 2009)

stereotom schrieb:


> Kann man die auch im Internet bestellen oder muss man da zu einem Händler gehen. Würde mich auch sehr interessieren.



ich hab im internet noch nicht gesucht. hat beim händler ja superschnell geklappt, deshalb bestand ja keine "notwendigkeit" ist halt ein ersatzteil, kann übers internet möglich sein, schätze aber etwas schwierig...


----------



## Andi 3001 (5. Juli 2009)

Also über Händler is, wie fury schon sagte kein thema (scott is da ja auch recht zuverlässig, nict so wie cube!) Internet keine ahnung..aber irgendwo gibts die dinger bestimmt.


----------



## KGBKamikaze (5. Juli 2009)

Zwischenfrage:
FA evo vorne und NN evo hinten (Beides 2,4) oder beides FA?


----------



## Andi 3001 (5. Juli 2009)

ich glaub da kannst dann auch beruhigt beide FA machen..


----------



## Fury (5. Juli 2009)

KGBKamikaze schrieb:


> Zwischenfrage:
> FA evo vorne und NN evo hinten (Beides 2,4) oder beides FA?



ich fahre (noch) den NN in 2.25 hinten. das ist eine haßliebe. naja, vielleicht zu krass ausgedrückt aber es ist so: der NN ist der knaller in sachen rollwiderstand und grip in der ebene. im steilen bergauf und in den kurven ist er eher naja. ich kann da kein vertrauen aufbauen - komisch.

ich hab bis vor kurzem den FA in "front only" 2.35 vorn gefahren. ich war bisher mit der kombi FA/NN ganz zufrieden (anfangs begeistert jetzt etwas relativiert s.o.) jetzt hab ich mal den conti MK 2.4 vorn drauf und der gefällt mir viiieeel besser als der FA. der grip ist besser und der rollwiderstand nicht schlechter als der FA.

wie üblich bei reifen ist das eine sehr subjektive einschätzung. ähnlich wie bei autos kann ein und der selbe reifen bei einer anderen felgen/rad kombi wohl ganz andere eigenschaften haben. aber evtl. hilft dir das ja trotzdem weiter...

ps: ich denke der NN in 2.4 sollte hinten passen

nochwas: hinten sollte nach meiner meinung immer der leichtere reifen drauf - das merkt man beim beschleunigen sofort. allerdings: der grip muss stimmen! insofern ist evtl. ein FA in 2.25 eine option!?!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Muehi (5. Juli 2009)

Andi 3001 schrieb:


> [...] Es gibt auch sehr sehr viele nervigee unfähige Kunden!



Im Gegensatz zum Händler darf der Kunde auch ruhig unfähig sein


----------



## Andi 3001 (5. Juli 2009)

hehe, meine Kobi is MM/FA, insofern hab ich hinten den "gringen Rollwiederstand"
Und den nobby würde ich genau aus den genannten gründen nicht nehmen! Und rollwiederstand FA/NN geht muss ich sagen, soo riesig is der unterschied auch nich mehr. Ok, kann aber auch sein, dass ich das nur so einschätze, weil ich vorn die grroße fahr...
Mal ne frage zu deinem MK: Bist schoonmal auf nassem grund unterwegs gewesen? (also auf trails miit steinen, und wurzeln?)


----------



## Andi 3001 (5. Juli 2009)

Muehi schrieb:


> Im Gegensatz zum Händler darf der Kunde auch ruhig unfähig sein



Aber nicht so leucten, die ne talas kaufen, sie locken und dann kommen, weils net geht oder druckstufe rein und beschweren, das die gabel icht mehr so gut läuft und so könnt das immer weiter gehn


----------



## Fury (5. Juli 2009)

Andi 3001 schrieb:


> Mal ne frage zu deinem MK: Bist schoonmal auf nassem grund unterwegs gewesen? (also auf trails miit steinen, und wurzeln?)



nach dem miesen wetter die ganze zeit bei uns: dauernd!


ich muss allerdings eines "gestehen": ich fahr den MK in der normalen (billigen- 18 euro) drahtversion tubeless mit milch und 2 bar

duck und weg...


----------



## Andi 3001 (5. Juli 2009)

Mh komisch! Denn ich hasse das ding, denn sobald es nass wird kannste wirklich duck und weg machen! Ich hab sie sogar über n wochenende vom testrad verbannt, weil sie mir so auf deen senkel gingen, bei den nassen verhältnissen...


----------



## Fury (5. Juli 2009)

Andi 3001 schrieb:


> Aber nicht so leucten, die ne talas kaufen, sie locken und dann kommen, weils net geht oder druckstufe rein und beschweren, das die gabel icht mehr so gut läuft und so könnt das immer weiter gehn



zwar kein trost aber solche spacken gibts überall...


----------



## Fury (5. Juli 2009)

Andi 3001 schrieb:


> Mh komisch!



ich sach ja: reifen sind von soviel faktoren abhängig. und das subjektive empfinden (darauf kommts ja an!) ist eben bei jedem anders


----------



## KGBKamikaze (5. Juli 2009)

Hmm ich werde einfach mal den Fat Albert auch hinten aufziehen. Und da hier bekanntermaßen früher n neuer Lappen drauf muss, kann ich danach ja mal die Kombo mit dem NN oder dem MK ausprobieren 

Danke soweit


----------



## Andi 3001 (5. Juli 2009)

fury9 schrieb:


> ich sach ja: reifen sind von soviel faktoren abhängig. und das subjektive empfinden (darauf kommts ja an!) ist eben bei jedem anders



klar, aber ich hatte bisher nur die erfahrung, dass jeder den ich gefragt hab mich bestätigt hat.. Naja, du bist aber "seltsam"...schon immer anders als die andereen Ne nur spaß, hoffe du verstehst Jedem wie ers mag


----------



## pedale3 (6. Juli 2009)

..hab beim Stereo derzeit die Conti MK 2.4 vorne und hinten drauf und würde die nicht gerade als leichtläufer bezeichnen. Die Kombi FA/NN auf dem Canyon gefällt mir derzeit auch vom Grip und Fahrverhalten besser. Andererseit bin ich letztes Jahr nen AX mit MK 2.2 gefahren und war voll zufrieden.
Wenn man generell die unverschämten Reifenpreise akzeptiert ist FA/NN 2.4 schon ne feine Kombi.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fury (6. Juli 2009)

Andi 3001 schrieb:


> ...schon immer anders als die andereen



... das will ich aber auch hoffen!


----------



## paul.lahner (6. Juli 2009)

hallo zusammen!!
ich möchte mein all mountain hardtail gegen ein all mountain fully eintauschen.
den 2008er stereo rahmen gibt es ja mit fox rp23 dämpfer momentan für 699euro.ich finde super kurs!!!
von den klasse downhill eigenschaften des stereo hab ich ja schon gehört,wie sieht s denn bergauf aus??einen freerider habe ich schon,jetzt suche ich ein bike für lange touren und alpenx.bergab lasse ich s schon krachen,aber berghoch sollte es auch leichtfüßig gehen.
bin ich da mit dem stereo richtig????
gruss


----------



## maxracingshox (6. Juli 2009)

Auf jeden fall! Ist glaube ich mit der richtigen Außstattung eines der vielseitigsten Fullys der Federwegsklasse.


----------



## schymmi (7. Juli 2009)

also ich habe jetzt die beiden neuen fa2,4 front/rear montiert in der evolution aussführung. sehr gut und super fahrgefühl.
die bleiben jetzt auch drauf und fahren mit über die alpen.

aber diese scheiss k24 mit der 200er scheibe. ich kriege langsam ne hasskappe bei dem ewigen hochfrquenten "singen".

ich glaube mir bleiben nur noch ohrenstöpsel. dann pfeift mein stereo halt wie die murmeltiere.

ansonsten immer noch alles okay bei dem würfel.

manchmal verstehe ich die ganzen probleme überhaupt nicht. vieleicht liegt es daran das ich ein 2006er modell habe und da die qualität noch besser war!!

schymmi


----------



## Andi 3001 (7. Juli 2009)

Ich hab außer hohen verschleiß durch meine fahrweiße, witterungsverhältnise und kiometeranzahl/höhenmeteranzahl nich viel zu meckern
Schymi wat is? ich denk du wolltes die maguras o.Ä. zulegen??


----------



## schymmi (7. Juli 2009)

ja klar gerne.

herr lass euros regnen!!!!

ja wollte ich. aber dann funktionierte die k24 mal wieder. jetzt neuen lrs. erst war wieder alles gut. dann wieder diese geräusche.

mit der 180er scheibe alles weg. es liegt also wohl nur an der großen scheibe.

werde wohl die zweite scheibe mit nehmen um die murmeltiere nicht zu erschrecken und dann schnell umbauen.

mal sehen.

schymmi


----------



## LeFrankdrien (7. Juli 2009)

Hallo zusammen,

hier mein neues Stereo R1 Carbon in 18"







Ach ja, wegen der Gewichte des LRS:

- VR nachgewogen, ohne Achse, mit Felgenband und Bremsscheibe Formula: 936 g, keine Ahnung was die Scheibe wiegt, war echt zu faul zum Abschrauben

- HR nachgewogen, ohne Achse mit Felgenband und Scheibe: 1055 g.

Morgen werd ich dann noch untere Dämpferaufnahme prüfen. Mal sehen vielleicht haben sie die an meinem Rad gerade verschweißt.

Viele Grüße
peru


----------



## Groudon (7. Juli 2009)

irgendwie finde ich die rote R1 bissl zuviel ... aber sieht trotzdem goldig aus


----------



## LeFrankdrien (7. Juli 2009)

Hi,

jo das haste Recht....und das an meinem Rad...ich HASSE, HASSE, HASSE rot!!

Aber die jetzt noch umzubauen...da hätt ich mir gleich ein anderes holen können

VG
peru



Groudon schrieb:


> irgendwie finde ich die rote R1 bissl zuviel ... aber sieht trotzdem goldig aus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Andi 3001 (7. Juli 2009)

Da gehören aus gutem Grund FAs drauf


----------



## zodiac65 (7. Juli 2009)

peru73 schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> jo das haste Recht....und das an meinem Rad...ich HASSE, HASSE, HASSE rot!!
> 
> ...



Ich finde, die roten Farbtupfer passen saugut zu dem schwarz anodisierten Rahmen. 

Wenn du aber rot hasst, hätte ich mir an deiner Stelle vielleicht doch ein anderes Bike geholt. Ich mein, iss ja ein haufen Geld, da sollte doch alles passen, auch die Optik ...


----------



## wildkater (7. Juli 2009)

Andi 3001 schrieb:


> Da gehören aus gutem Grund FAs drauf


 Du warst schneller als ich... aber STEREO ist für FA prädestiniert - außerdem sind die Skunk-Style-NN Geschmackssache...


----------



## gericool (7. Juli 2009)

Ich würd die Aufkleber von den Laufrädern runtertun....oder gefällt sowas echt jemandem ?


----------



## Andi 3001 (7. Juli 2009)

Normalerweiße finde ich Laufräder mit viel Schrift (reifen+Feelge + narbe) ganz cool, aber die DT....Nä, die mag auch ich nicht!


----------



## TheMicha (7. Juli 2009)

*uaaarrgs* Diese "Stinktier-NN" welche nicht nur die Optik sondern auch das Fahrverhalten runter ziehen. :kotz:

Bis auf die Reifen finde ich das Stereo aber auch im Serienkleid mehr als schick!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RSR2K (7. Juli 2009)

gericool schrieb:


> Ich würd die Aufkleber von den Laufrädern runtertun....oder gefällt sowas echt jemandem ?




-Das ist das erste was gemacht wird,die komischen Kirmesaufkleber zu verbrennen.


mfg


----------



## stereotom (7. Juli 2009)

Aufkleber auf Laufräder vergammeln eh mit der Zeit und sehen dann nicht mehr so schön aus. Jetzt bekommt man sie auch noch besser runter denke ich mal.

Trotzdem ein schönes Rad bis auf das Geblinke an den Felgen/Reifen.

Interessant auch das neue Leitungskonzept zum Umwerfer. Ist die Leitungshülle zum Schaltwerk jetzt auch durchgehend?


----------



## schobbeschorle (7. Juli 2009)

Leute, das ist doch ein endgeiles Rad!!!

Immer diese Meckereien. Hier FAT Albert, da lieber Grüne Eloxierte Bremshebel. Hier noch ein Gepäckträger. 

Das Stereo 2009 ist Geiles Rad und die R1 ausführung oben gezeigt ein Traum.


----------



## LeFrankdrien (8. Juli 2009)

Hallo,

interessant die Antworten..) Also bei dem LRS bin ich ähnlicher Meinung...der kommt auch weg, aber erst nächsten Monat...und an nem anderen LRS kommen dann auch wieder FAs drauf...aber irgendwie passt die Kombi LRS+ FA nicht bei dem Rad...technisch kann ichs noch nicht beurteilen, aber es sah aus als wenn man nen 255er Reifen auf ne 5J Felge quetscht...

Aber wie gesagt, nächsten Monat kommt der weg..such grad nur noch was Gutes als Ersatz...

@schobbeschorle: Vielen Dank für das Lob! 

VG
peru


----------



## Valentin- (8. Juli 2009)

Sagt mal gibt es auch jemanden der das neue Stereo hier in weiß besitzt?


----------



## renof2003 (8. Juli 2009)

Valentin- schrieb:


> Sagt mal gibt es auch jemanden der das neue Stereo hier in weiß besitzt?



Ja hier. Am Montag (06.07.) bekommen. 

Da leider schei** Wetter z.Z. konnte ich es noch nicht wirklich testen..


----------



## wurzelhoppser (8. Juli 2009)

schobbeschorle schrieb:


> Leute, das ist doch ein endgeiles Rad!!!
> 
> Immer diese Meckereien. Hier FAT Albert, da lieber Grüne Eloxierte Bremshebel. Hier noch ein Gepäckträger.
> 
> Das Stereo 2009 ist Geiles Rad und die R1 ausführung oben gezeigt ein Traum.


Sehe ich auch so ,Geschmäcker sind verschieden.Sieht doch klasse aus.Was wiegt der Würfel in XTR-Ausstatung? Hab meins jetzt ein 08 auf 12,2 runterbekommen.Gruss


----------



## LeFrankdrien (8. Juli 2009)

Hallo,

also ich gehe jetzt mal so von 12,5-12,8 kg aus so wie es auf dem Bild zu sehen ist.

Werde es diese Woche im Laden nochmal wiegen und geb dann Bescheid. Wenn ich gaaaaaaaaaaaanz viel Lust habe wiege ich auch die Laufräder ohne Scheiben u. Felgenbänder nach. Ich galub das wollten ja mal einige wissen hier.

Ansonsten gilt: Gewicht ist Trainingswiderstand. Bei meinen überflüssigen Pfunden muss ich bei dem Rad nicht das Grammfeilschen anfangen. Bio Tuning würde da mehr bringen..

Ach ja, XTR hat in etwa genauso viele Anteile wie XO. Kurbel, Umwerfer XTR, Shifter, Schaltwerk, Kette, Ritzel XO; nur zur Info!

VG
peru


----------



## ssirius (8. Juli 2009)

gericool schrieb:


> Ich würd die Aufkleber von den Laufrädern runtertun....oder gefällt sowas echt jemandem ?


Genau das werde ich die Tage bei meinem R1 auch noch machen.  
Der Rest sieht einfach klasse aus. Besonders die roten Parts. Ich denke auch schon über eine passende rote Stattelstützenklemme von Hope oder Tune nach und zusätzlich schwarz-rote Crankbrothers 5050 Plattformpedale. 

Mich stört nur der ungleichmässig klingende Freilauf etwas. Aber das soll sich wohl mit der Zeit verbessern, wenn das Fett besser verteilt ist. Ist nicht schlimm, nur ein kleiner Schönheitsfehler.


----------



## RSR2K (8. Juli 2009)

ssirius schrieb:


> Genau das werde ich die Tage bei meinem R1 auch noch machen.
> Der Rest sieht einfach klasse aus. Besonders die roten Parts. Ich denke auch schon über eine passende rote Stattelstützenklemme von Hope oder Tune nach und zusätzlich schwarz-rote Crankbrothers 5050 Plattformpedale.
> 
> Mich stört nur der ungleichmässig klingende Freilauf etwas. Aber das soll sich wohl mit der Zeit verbessern, wenn das Fett besser verteilt ist. Ist nicht schlimm, nur ein kleiner Schönheitsfehler.



-Dann haben wir demnächst ja Zwillingsbikes.,wenn es denn mal kommt.Noch was anderes hat es einen bestimmten Grund das Du die Bremse und Schaltung so montiert hast?


mfg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ssirius (8. Juli 2009)

RSR2K schrieb:


> -Dann haben wir demnächst ja Zwillingsbikes.,wenn es denn mal kommt.Noch was anderes hat es einen bestimmten Grund das Du die Bremse und Schaltung so montiert hast?
> 
> 
> mfg



Die Bilder sind von der ersten Ausfahrt nach dem Zusammenbauen.
Was genau meinst du ? Vielleicht die gerade montierten Brems -und Schalthebel ? Die hab ich mittlerweile nach unten gedreht.


----------



## RSR2K (8. Juli 2009)

-jup,das meinte ich!


----------



## der-ogif (8. Juli 2009)

Valentin- schrieb:


> Sagt mal gibt es auch jemanden der das neue Stereo hier in weiß besitzt?




auch am montag zugelegt ;-)


----------



## tobone (9. Juli 2009)

Wo ist beim R1 noch was vom Gewicht her drin?(außer LR und Reifen) Hab neulich mal auf einem Stereo gesessen. Fühlte sich gut an, aber ich finde den Rahmen recht schwer. Wo kann man da noch abspecken?


----------



## wurzelhoppser (9. Juli 2009)

tobone schrieb:


> Wo ist beim R1 noch was vom Gewicht her drin?(außer LR und Reifen) Hab neulich mal auf einem Stereo gesessen. Fühlte sich gut an, aber ich finde den Rahmen recht schwer. Wo kann man da noch abspecken?


Einiges geht bestimmt noch Schnellspanner,LRS,alle Schrauben Titan,Lenker Carbon, Pedal, Sattel . Du weißt ja jedes gramm 1 Euro.
Hier mal meins


----------



## maxracingshox (12. Juli 2009)




----------



## nudeldickedirn (12. Juli 2009)

Warum verbaut Cube noch den 2008er Dämpfer von Fox an nem 2009er Rad?
Ist schon frech...


----------



## Organspänder (12. Juli 2009)

nudeldickedirn schrieb:


> Warum verbaut Cube noch den 2008er Dämpfer von Fox an nem 2009er Rad?
> Ist schon frech...



gibt es da so große Unterschiede
haben die da soviel verändert an dem Dämpfer glaub nicht

Wie habt ihr das bei euch mit dem Schaltzug für den Umwerfer hinbekommen
Bei mir sieht das momentan so aus






Bin nicht wirklich glücklich darüber wie der Schaltzug aussieht
und den Rahmen tut das ganze auch nicht gut
habe darüber nachgedacht den Zug soweit zu kürzen das er nicht mehr wegknicken kann ist dann aber ganz schön kurz oder
Hilfe und Anregungen erbeten DANKE


----------



## herkulars (13. Juli 2009)

Ist zwar auch nicht schöner, schont aber den Lack ein bißchen: Zieh einfach Schrumpfschlauch drüber. Und kannst Du das Ende des Zuges nicht nach innen legen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Organspänder (13. Juli 2009)

herkulars schrieb:


> Ist zwar auch nicht schöner, schont aber den Lack ein bißchen: Zieh einfach Schrumpfschlauch drüber. Und kannst Du das Ende des Zuges nicht nach innen legen?



Das mit dem Schrupfschlauch ist ne Idee
Oder man nimmt 3M Panzertape

Innen war er ja die ganze Zeit und daburch sieht er so zerfleddert aus


----------



## maxracingshox (13. Juli 2009)

Apropos Schaltzug, wäre einer von euch so nett ein paar Fotos hierein zu stellen, wie der Schaltzug für den Umwerfer beim 2009er Modell unter dem Tretlager geführt ist?
Ich möchte einene durchgehende Zughülle verwenden, da ich offene Schaltzüge leid bin. 
Danke schon mal.


----------



## Rüssel__ (13. Juli 2009)

Organspänder schrieb:


> Hilfe und Anregungen erbeten DANKE



Bei mir sieht´s so aus


----------



## daschwob (13. Juli 2009)

Sers Leutz,

ich bin am überlegen, meine Formula One vom Stereo auf
meinen Downhiller zu schrauben. 
Fürs Stereo hätte ich jetzt mal ne Avid Elixir CR angedacht.
Nun meine Frage: hat die zufällig jemand an seinem Stereo?
Mich würde vor allem interessieren, ob es irgendwelche Probleme
gibt/gab (sprich ob das alles zusammen passt).
Und ob die Bremse was taucht im Allgemeinen

greetz. d.


----------



## TheMicha (13. Juli 2009)

Ich fahre die Elixir CR atm in 200/185 und bin sehr überzeugt von der Bremse.

Meine Erfahrungen:
+ sehr gut dosierbar
+ sehr gute Bremsleistung
+ angenehmer Druckpunkt
+ kein Fading (bis jetzt )
+ keine technischen Probleme (bis jetzt)
+ Optik

- hochfrequentes Qietschen bei leichter bis mittlerer Bremskraft 
Scheiben sind gereinigt, Bremsbeläge getauscht --> keine Veränderung
Auch Freunde und Bekannte die Elixir fahren (6 Personen) haben ausnahmslose alle diese Fiepen. Beim Einen schwächer beim Anderen stärker.
Ich empfinde es aber nicht als so penetrant das die Bremse mich nerven würde. Das Geräusch wird akzeptiert, da der Rest der Bremse einfach super ist.​
Ps.:Ich fahre die Bremse zur Zeit mit organischen Kool Stop Belägen.


----------



## daschwob (13. Juli 2009)

hey micha,

danke schonmal für die ausführliche Antwort.

Fahrt ihr alle die gleichen Scheiben (wegen der Schwingungen)?.

greetz daniel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Andi 3001 (13. Juli 2009)

Warum willst eigtl. weg von der one`!?! Für mich die beste und durchzugsstärkste Bremse! Auch noch n tick besser als meine K24!


----------



## fatz (13. Juli 2009)

TheMicha schrieb:


> - hochfrequentes Qietschen bei leichter bis mittlerer Bremskraft
> ...
> Ps.:Ich fahre die Bremse zur Zeit mit organischen Kool Stop Belägen.


liegt vermutlich eher an den belaegen. meine juicy7 pfeift mit den koolstops
auch leicht. mit swissstop nur wenn sie heiss wird. ersteres ist mir lieber...
die originalbelaege waren sch.


----------



## TheMicha (13. Juli 2009)

Bei mir quietschen die Dinger mit originalen Belägen egal ob organisch oder Sintermetall genauso wie mit den Kool Stops. Egal ob heiß, kalt, eingefahren oder auch nicht. Mal lauter und mal leiser. Doch wie gesagt... Man nimmt das Geräusch zwar wahr, aber es ist nicht nervtötend.

@daschob: Jup. Bis auf einen fahren alle Avid G3-Scheiben. Der Eine fährt glaube ich Shimano oder Formula.

Das er von Formula weg will kann ich verstehen. Bei mir beruht das allerdings auf schlechten Erfahrungen. 
K18 3x zum Service geschickt. Diese ist dann getauscht worden gegen eine The One, welche auch 4x zum Service ging. 
Letztendlich hat Cube dann aber Erbarmen gezeigt und gegen eine Elixir CR getauscht, welche sich als Sorglosbremse entpuppt hat (bis auf den Sound ). 
Bei Bikekollegen läuft sowohl die The One als auch die K18 dauerhaft fehlerfrei. Anscheinend hatte ich einfach nur eine riesen Pechsträhne.


----------



## daschwob (13. Juli 2009)

Andi 3001 schrieb:


> Warum willst eigtl. weg von der one`!?! Für mich die beste und durchzugsstärkste Bremse! Auch noch n tick besser als meine K24!



Ich will nicht wirklich weg von der "one" - bin auch rundum damit zufrieden, keine Probleme, bremmst wie Sau

Aber die Bremse an meinem Downhiller macht Probleme (hopo m6ti), und
jetzt war ein Gedanke, die Formula vom Cube ans Santa zu schrauben und halt ans Cube ne andere Bremse ran, da die one ja schon nicht billig ist

Die andere Möglichkeit wäre natürlich, die ona am stereo zu lassen und am santa ne neue ran. aber ich denk zum downhillen is sowas wie ne elixir vllt. doch n bisschen unterdimensioniert, was nochmal ne one bedeuten würde.

lange rede kurzer sinn: eigentlich ne kostenfrage wie ichs jetzt im endeffekt machen werde.

schönen abend noch an alle
daniel


----------



## Andi 3001 (13. Juli 2009)

ah okay. Denn sonst hätt ich auch gesagtr einfach noch ne neue one
Naja, also die elixir cr kost ja auch schon gut um die 200 das stück. Formula alternative, die änlich zur the one is wäre die K24 für ich glaube offiziell 5 euro mehr oder so. Die fahre ich und ich bemerke zwar nen unterschied zur the one, abe dennoch ist sie nahe dran


----------



## Groudon (13. Juli 2009)

oO lol xD kannst auch einfach auf die Avid Elixir 5 vom Jahrgang 2010 sparen, die ich einzeln fÃ¼r um die 80â¬ und als "Paket" um die 160-180â¬ gesehen habe und sie soll die gleiche Leistung haben wie die Elixir R, welche wiederum der Elixir CR in nix nachsteht


----------



## Dommes84 (13. Juli 2009)

Guden, mich hat jetzt auch die Pike Krankheit erwicht.
Nach ner 70km Tour hab ich das Bike in denn Keller gestellt, am nächsten
Tag wieder raus geholt um es durchzuchecken und festgestellt das 
von den ursprünglichen 140mm Federweg nur noch knappe 100mm übrig waren.
So ein sch.... und das jetzt wenn das Wetter wieder etwas besser werden soll.
Hab die Gabel jetzt eingeschickt. Hat jemand Ahnung wie lang sie wahrscheinlich weg sein könnte?


----------



## rODAHn (16. Juli 2009)

Hi Leute,

nachdem ich zwei Jahre ein CUBE LTD Race ´08 gefahren bin, habe mich mich endlich dazu entschlossen, mir einen Fully Rahmen zu gönnen.

Das gute Stück (CUBE Stereo ´08) ist heute angekommen.

Jetzt meine Frage:

Ist es normal, dass der Dämpfer nicht genau mittig sitzt?
...sondern (wenn man von hinten auf das Stereo sieht) etwas weiter links?






LG

Sebastian


----------



## gericool (16. Juli 2009)

ja das ist normal 

Viel Spaß damit


----------



## fatz (16. Juli 2009)

rODAHn schrieb:


> Ist es normal, dass der Dämpfer nicht genau mittig sitzt?
> ...sondern (wenn man von hinten auf das Stereo sieht) etwas weiter links?



ja! sonst hat der umwerfer keinen platz


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rODAHn (17. Juli 2009)

Danke für die Antworten!

...noch eine kurze Frage, hat jemand von Euch sein Stereo (übergangsweise) mit einer 120mm Gabel (REBA SL) ausgestattet?
....klappt das? Oder geht dann die ganze Geometrie flöten?

Gruß

Sebastian


----------



## fatz (17. Juli 2009)

zur not geht das schon. was gescheites isses nicht.........


----------



## rODAHn (17. Juli 2009)

Welche Gabel könntet Ihr denn empfehlen?  RECON ?  Revelation ?


----------



## Spectrum (17. Juli 2009)

Revelation!

Ich fahre selber eine Revalation Dual Air, bin sehr zufrieden und habe im Gegensatz zu manchen Leuten hier kein Problem mit "bockig und unsensibel" der Gabel. Aber vlt liegts ja auch an meinem höheren Gewicht im Vergleich zu den anderen Probanden 

VG
Alex


----------



## Organspänder (17. Juli 2009)

Spectrum schrieb:


> Revelation!
> 
> Ich fahre selber eine Revalation Dual Air, bin sehr zufrieden



jetzt wo meine beim Service war ist meine auch um 100% besser als vorher bin spuper zufrieden mit der Gabel
An meinem AMS war eine FOX Talas 140RLC dran und die ist auch echt klasse
ist halt eine Frage des Preises was du ausgeben möchtest


----------



## Polldi (17. Juli 2009)

Kettenblatt:
Jemand ein 20-er Kettenblatt (z.B. v. mountain-goat) auf nem 16'' Stereo ('07) montiert? Klappte die Montage gut?
Soll teilweise problematisch wg. Rahmengröße und E-Type-Umwerfer sein? Meine SLX-Kurbel an sich sollte kein Problem sein.


----------



## rODAHn (17. Juli 2009)

Eigentlich war mein Budget bei 400 Euro...

Eine RECON mit 130mm gibt es aber schon ab 250 Euro...was natürlich sehr verlockend ist!
Hat jemand damit schon erfahrungen gemacht? (Ist ja ein Stahlfederdämpfer)

LG

Sebastian


----------



## blackraider67 (17. Juli 2009)

Dommes84 schrieb:


> Guden, mich hat jetzt auch die Pike Krankheit erwicht.
> Nach ner 70km Tour hab ich das Bike in denn Keller gestellt, am nächsten
> Tag wieder raus geholt um es durchzuchecken und festgestellt das
> von den ursprünglichen 140mm Federweg nur noch knappe 100mm übrig waren.
> ...


Tach !
Ich hab auch ne pike und die will nie von alleine komplett auf 140mm ausfedern.Wenn ich mit der Hand dran ziehe kommt sie ganz raus,
aber nachdem ich einmal draufgesesen und sie ein wenig eingefedert habe,ist wieder das gleiche.
Sie ist noch sehr neu, gibt sich das vielleicht noch ?
Was ich auch noch zu dem Thema erwähnen möchte:
Ich habe am anderen bike ne Revelation die hat offiziell 130mm und wo ich das bike gekauft hatte(gebraucht) ist sie immer nur auf 115mm ausgefedert,was ich immer merkwürdig fand, nach zwei Jahren mit einmal gab sie die vollen 130mm frei(natürlich hatte ich das Uturn komplett rausgedreht)
Hat jemand sowas auch schon mal erlebt?
Ich meine, vielleicht bauch Deine Pike auch n bischen


----------



## Organspänder (17. Juli 2009)

rODAHn schrieb:


> Eine RECON mit 130mm
> Hat jemand damit schon erfahrungen gemacht? (Ist ja ein Stahlfederdämpfer)



Hatte ich mal, ist aber schon eine weile her hatte ich an meinem 06 AMS 
da war die ganz gut wie sie jetzt ist kann ich nicht beurteilen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Polldi (17. Juli 2009)

@fatz:
34-er ist natürlich schon lange drauf - aber das 20-er muß auch noch her 
Vermute aber, hast mit Deinen Befürchtungen recht...


----------



## stereotom (18. Juli 2009)

Kennt jemand das Knarzen am Dämpfer wenn der Hinterbau schnell einfedert? Bei langsamen einfedern knarzt es nicht, nur wenn man ruckartig einfedert. Der Dämpfer selbst ist es anscheinend nicht, da ich den grad aus und aufgebaut habe, alles schön geschmiert habe und es krarzt immer noch... Kommt das Jaulen vielleicht vom Drehpunkt der Schwinge?


----------



## Polldi (18. Juli 2009)

@fatz: Langsamfahrrekord - JaJa!! Werde damit meine Rekorde brechen, die ich vorher schon selbst gehalten hab!!


----------



## Andi 3001 (18. Juli 2009)

stereotom schrieb:


> Kennt jemand das Knarzen am Dämpfer wenn der Hinterbau schnell einfedert? Bei langsamen einfedern knarzt es nicht, nur wenn man ruckartig einfedert. Der Dämpfer selbst ist es anscheinend nicht, da ich den grad aus und aufgebaut habe, alles schön geschmiert habe und es krarzt immer noch... Kommt das Jaulen vielleicht vom Drehpunkt der Schwinge?



Verbindung sattel/stütze, sattelstütze-...klingt eigtl. relativ eindeutig. Ausbauen, säuber, fetten, fertig. Die Stütze selbst aber bitte mit Carbon paste, falls P6 Carbon


----------



## stereotom (18. Juli 2009)

Ist eindeutig doch der Dämpfer, da das Geräusch sich ändert/verschwindet, wenn ich das Propedal aktiviere. Liegt vermutlich an der Dämpfung des Dämpfers. Keine Ahnung was ich da machen kann.


----------



## wildkater (19. Juli 2009)

@Stereotom:
habe das selbe Problem, nur bei mir kam das Bike nach Austausch aller Lager und Buchsen sowie einem kleinen Service vom Händler... werde mal Brunox drauftun und weiter beobachten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wurzelhoppser (19. Juli 2009)

stereotom schrieb:


> Ist eindeutig doch der Dämpfer, da das Geräusch sich ändert/verschwindet, wenn ich das Propedal aktiviere. Liegt vermutlich an der Dämpfung des Dämpfers. Keine Ahnung was ich da machen kann.


Versuchs mal mit Wasser,kein Witz hatte letzte Woche auch ein ständiges Knarzen ,nicht mehr auszuhalten.Habe alles auseinandergenomen schön gefettet .Dann kam der erste Berg,und mit druck kam das knarzen und Knacken wieder.Ich dachte mich trift der schlag.Dann hab ich das Ding mal richtig gewaschen ,mit Dampfe und soweiter.Danach mit Druckluft alles troken geblasen.Jetzt fahre ich schon das vierte mal seitdem, und es Knarzt und Knackt garnichts mehr.Vermute mal das sich ihrgend wo Dreck rein gesetzt hat.Vermute mal das Hauptschwingenlager.Soll es geben das Wasser hilft.Gruss


----------



## Organspänder (19. Juli 2009)

Kleines Lenkerupdate: Garmin auf den Vorbau, neuer Sigma Tacho rechts daneben, Ergon GA1 Griffe die meiner meinung super sind nach 100km Tour heute ohne schmerzen oder taube Hände 



schönen Abend noch


----------



## stereotom (19. Juli 2009)

wurzelhoppser schrieb:


> Versuchs mal mit Wasser...



Danke für die Tips, aber wie schon gesagt, kommt eindeutig aus dem Dämpfer. Ich werde es mal mit einem neuen Dichtungskit versuchen.


----------



## Dommes84 (19. Juli 2009)

blackraider67 schrieb:


> Tach !
> Ich hab auch ne pike und die will nie von alleine komplett auf 140mm ausfedern.Wenn ich mit der Hand dran ziehe kommt sie ganz raus,
> aber nachdem ich einmal draufgesesen und sie ein wenig eingefedert habe,ist wieder das gleiche.
> Sie ist noch sehr neu, gibt sich das vielleicht noch ?
> ...




Also ich hatte vorher keine Probleme, die Pike hatte immer ihre 140mm Federweg.
Die bei denen ich sie gekauft habe meinten ich solle die Gabel mit weniger Druck in der  Negativkammer aufpumpen dann müsste es wieder klappen. Allerdings hatte ich vorher immer denn gleichen Druck in der negativ Kammer wie in der positiv Kammer und sie hatte dann den vollen Ferderweg.


----------



## Wachtendonker (20. Juli 2009)

rODAHn schrieb:


> Eigentlich war mein Budget bei 400 Euro...
> 
> Eine RECON mit 130mm gibt es aber schon ab 250 Euro...was natürlich sehr verlockend ist!
> Hat jemand damit schon erfahrungen gemacht? (Ist ja ein Stahlfederdämpfer)
> ...



Hi,

schaue mal hier:
http://s-tec-essence.eshop.t-online..._DE/?ObjectPath=/Shops/Shop38023/Products/913


----------



## kneesliding (20. Juli 2009)

Organspänder schrieb:


> Kleines Lenkerupdate: Garmin auf den Vorbau, neuer Sigma Tacho rechts daneben, Ergon GA1 Griffe die meiner meinung super sind nach 100km Tour heute ohne schmerzen oder taube Hände
> 
> 
> 
> schönen Abend noch



Hmm, ich glaube du hast die Griffe falsch montiert.

Pete


----------



## rODAHn (20. Juli 2009)

Wachtendonker schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> schaue mal hier:
> http://s-tec-essence.eshop.t-online..._DE/?ObjectPath=/Shops/Shop38023/Products/913



Cooler Preis!  Danke!

Was mich so richtig an meinem Komplettaufbau eines STEREO nervt ist:
Sattelstütze 34,9mm
Sattelklemme 38mm
Umwerfer (E-Type)
Steuersatz 1,5"

ist denn nichts "STANDARD" am STEREO?  

LG

Sebastian


----------



## chri55 (20. Juli 2009)

rODAHn schrieb:


> ist denn nichts "STANDARD" am STEREO?



natürlich nicht, so kann der Hersteller schön nach Strich und Faden abzocken


----------



## wurzelhoppser (20. Juli 2009)

rODAHn schrieb:


> Cooler Preis!  Danke!
> 
> Was mich so richtig an meinem Komplettaufbau eines STEREO nervt ist:
> Sattelstütze 34,9mm
> ...


Wustest du dies nicht vorher ,was du dir zulegts?


----------



## stereotom (20. Juli 2009)

@Organspänder:

Kleiner Tipp:
Wenn du die Schalthebel nach außen legst(Ganganzeigen müssen dabei abgemacht werden) und die Bremsgriffe nach innen nimmst, kannst du nur mit dem Zeigefinger bremsen und hast mehr Finger zum Festhalten...

Soll nur ein Tipp sein. Ich will dir nicht vorschreiben wie du zu Bremsen hast oder als Besserwisser erscheinen...

Es gibt auch Leute, die nur mit dem Mittelfinger bremsen. Find ich jetzt aber auch nicht so dolle...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rODAHn (20. Juli 2009)

wurzelhoppser schrieb:


> Wustest du dies nicht vorher ,was du dir zulegts?



Ehrlich gesagt....  nein.
Der Rahmen war so unschlagbar günstig... und das STEREO hat mich eh schon länger gereizt, da musste ich einfach zuschlagen.

Um die übigen Komponenten habe ich kaum Sorgen gemacht, da das SEREO schon mein 3.Komplettaufbau ist.  Aber so etwas habe ich bisher noch nicht erlebt.

Gerade der Steuersatz war echt schwer zu finden.

...ich freue mich schon auf die 1. Fahrt!

Gibt es eigentlich einen RICHTIGEN Dämpferschutz für das Stereo ´08?


----------



## Organspänder (20. Juli 2009)

@ StereoTom
wollte eigentlich sowieso auf X9 oder X0 umrüsten
 und dann hat sich das ganze glaub ich erledigt
aber danke für die Info werde ich mal bei Gelegenheit ausprobieren

@kneesliding
Ja glaub ich auch sind um 180' verdreht
War mein Cubehändler der die so raufgeschraubt hat
Ist ein _Fachhändler_


----------



## Andi 3001 (20. Juli 2009)

Bei uns gibt die nur in richtig rum!
schwarz muss zu dir!


----------



## rODAHn (24. Juli 2009)

Bin ab heute auch ein "STEREO" Besitzer!


----------



## stereotom (24. Juli 2009)

Organspänder schrieb:


> @ StereoTom
> wollte eigentlich sowieso auf X9 oder X0 umrüsten
> und dann hat sich das ganze glaub ich erledigt
> aber danke für die Info werde ich mal bei Gelegenheit ausprobieren
> ...



Dafür gibts ja dann die tollen Matchmaker... Finde ich einfach spitze...


----------



## Organspänder (24. Juli 2009)

So jetzt richtig rum




kann mich nur nicht entscheiden zwischen X0 oder X9


----------



## Andi 3001 (24. Juli 2009)

Schaltwerk oder trigger?! Sorry, grad nicht auf dem stand
Also wenn du dir ein schaltwerk zulegen willst, würd ich das X0 nehmen, weils einfach noch das beste is! triggermäßig musst du dann auch wechseln, weil die shimano nicht kompatieblen (zwecks anderer übersetzung) zu den Sram schqaltwerken sind (beim umwerfer egal). Aber bei den triggern kannst getrost x9 nehmen, denn x0 is nicht soviel anders, kostet nur das dreifache


----------



## Elixir79 (24. Juli 2009)

Moin Leute.....
Ich brauche dringend eure Hilfe....
hatte hier vor ca 4 Wochen schon mal geschrieben das ich Probleme mit der Revelation hatte. Habe die Gabel damals kurz nach dem Kauf des Stereo´s ausgetauscht bekommen, ist ein 08er ( damals keine 50 km gefahren ).
Hatte hier die Suchfunktion genutzt und gelesen das in diesem Fall eine Dichtung die Ursache war. Die Gabel federte nur 3 cm ein und schlug dann an. 
Nach der heutigen Ausfahrt selbiges Auftreten ..... die "neue" Gabel federt zwar mehr ein wie das letzte mal, aber so nach der Hälfte des Federweges, so kurz nach dem U bei der U-Turn Aufschrift auf der Gabel schlägt sie wieder an.
Das kann doch nicht sein das jetzt die Dichtung wieder kaputt ist nach ca 250 km Laufleistung der Gabel ?????
Und Poplock am Lenker funzt meiner Meinung nach auch nicht mehr so wie es sollte.
Das Rad ist am WE ziemlich naß geworden, das kann doch nicht daran liegen oder ist die Gabel nur für trockenes Wetter gedacht ??

Vielen Dank für eure Hilfe !!!


----------



## Organspänder (24. Juli 2009)

Andi 3001 schrieb:


> Schaltwerk oder trigger?! Sorry, grad nicht auf dem stand



Schaltwerk und Trigger komplett tauschen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## blackraider67 (25. Juli 2009)

Elixir79 schrieb:


> Moin Leute.....
> Ich brauche dringend eure Hilfe....
> hatte hier vor ca 4 Wochen schon mal geschrieben das ich Probleme mit der Revelation hatte. Habe die Gabel damals kurz nach dem Kauf des Stereo´s ausgetauscht bekommen, ist ein 08er ( damals keine 50 km gefahren ).
> Hatte hier die Suchfunktion genutzt und gelesen das in diesem Fall eine Dichtung die Ursache war. Die Gabel federte nur 3 cm ein und schlug dann an.
> ...


Sag mal, hast Du die einstellbare Plattform(der silber oder goldfarbene Drehknopf oben rechts an der Gabel) zufällig zugedreht, bei aktivierter Plattform ?


----------



## Elixir79 (25. Juli 2009)

@ Blackraider
Ob ich am Gate + oder - stelle ich merke da nicht wirklich einen Unterschied ?

@ All
Sagt mal wenn ihr vom anschlagen der Gabel sprecht, meint Ihr dann das sie an der Gabelkrone anschlägt oder kommt schon vorher irgendein anschlag ??
Kann meine Gabel so ca 6-8cm bis vor die gabelkrone drücken bis sie anschlägt. Egal ob mit Luft in den Kammern oder ohne.

Danke für eure Hilfe............


----------



## Andi 3001 (25. Juli 2009)

Was mit deiner Gschwürgabel is, weiß ich zwar nicht, aaber der anschlag kommt bei den meisten gabeln früher, bei manchen ganz schön viel früher als die gabelkrobne, bei manchen (wei meiner fox) ein paar milimeter vorher...


----------



## Organspänder (26. Juli 2009)

Bei RockShox-Gabeln ist der anschlag eh sehr früh! Bei mir so um die 3cm platz bis Gabelkrone beim kompletten eintauchen.
Fox ist da glaub ich ein wenig spendabler, die tauchen bis fast an die Gabelkrone ran


----------



## Kotoko (26. Juli 2009)

Sooo ganz pauschal würd ich das nicht sagen. Meine Rock Shox Domain geht auch bis ganz kurz vor die Gabelkrone bis sie anschlägt. Da hat man dann noch ca. nen halben cm vom Tauchrohr der ned genutzt wird.


----------



## Andi 3001 (26. Juli 2009)

Wi gesagt, bei jedem Modell anders! Unabhängig von Herstellern!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Elixir79 (27. Juli 2009)

Hab grad mit meinem Händler tel. 
Die Gabel wird dann eingeschickt nach Hartje.
Ist das selbe Problem was auch schon im Tech-Talk ausführlich besprochen wurde.

Solange gibt es dann ne Leihgabel oder nen Leihbike.........
Ärgerlich aber was will man machen ...Hoffe nur danach ist erstmal Ruhe mit der Revelation !?


----------



## beil (28. Juli 2009)

Hey Leute.

So schnell gehts, muss mich leider wieder von dem Cube Stereo trennen... 


     [FONT="]Es geht um ein super erhaltenes High-End Markenmountainbike, das vielfach Testsieger in den Fahrradfachmagazinen geworden ist. NP ~ 4.000 EUR.
Das Bike ist unverändert in Originalteilen, die Reifen sind noch die ersten.[/FONT]
  [FONT="]Laufleistung ca. 1.800 km.[/FONT]
  [FONT="]Es gibt kaum Gebrauchspuren zu finden (nur die üblichen, die nach ein
paar mal fahren entstehen wie Kratzspuren auf den Pedalen durch die MTB-Schuhe) sowie einen kleinen Kratzer am Oberrohr von den Schuhen vom Aufsteigen.
Anleitungen zu den Komponenten sind natürlich dabei.[/FONT]

  [FONT="]Hier ein Fazit aus dem Bike Magazin:[/FONT]
  [FONT="]All-Mountain-Piloten aufgepasst! Wer ein spielerisch beherrschbares Spaßbike allererster Güte sucht, liegt hier genau richtig.[/FONT]
  [FONT="]Testurteil Bike 3/07   SUPER!

Rahmen         Alu 7005 Ultralite Dual Trail Control, FSP 4-Link-System
Farbe             milky green
Gabel             Manitou Minute Platinium  140 mm Federweg, IT Absenkung, stufenlos vom Lenker verstellbar, Gabellockout
Dämpfer         Fox Float RP23, Einbaulänge 190mm
Steuersatz       FSA Orbit Z 1.5 semi-integriert
Vorbau           Syntace Superforce
Lenker            Syntace Vector Lowrider
Schaltwerk      Shimano XTR[/FONT]
  [FONT="]Innenlager        Shimano XTR
Umwerfer        Shimano XTR
Schaltgriff        Shimano XTR Rapid Fire Plus[/FONT]
  [FONT="]Bremsen Shimano XTR  komplett
Kurbel            Shimano XTR
Kasette           Shimano XTR
Kette              Shimano HG93
Laufrad          Mavic Crossmax ST CL[/FONT]
  [FONT="]Naben            Mavic Crossmax ST CL
Reifen Schwalbe Fat Albert Kevlar 2.35 Snake, die ersten
Schlauch Schwalbe
Pedale           Shimano PD-M520
Sattel             Fi'zi:k Nisene
Sattelstütze    Syntace P6 Carbon, 34.9mm[/FONT]
  [FONT="]Gewicht: lt. Cube 12,25 kg[/FONT]
  [FONT="]Grösse 18 Zoll

 [/FONT]
  [FONT="]Ausserdem habe ich noch orginal Cube Hinterbauschutz montiert. Und weisse Specialized Griffe. (Orginalgriffe natürlich auch noch vorhanden.)

VP: 2200

Gerne kann das Fahrrad besichtigt werden, die Farbe kommt in echt noch 10x geiler rüber!
Schreiben Sie mir einfach eine Mail an [email protected] oder rufen Sie mich unter 0664/60662439 (Österreich) an.[/FONT]


----------



## Andi 3001 (29. Juli 2009)

2200 sind befürchte ich zu hoch angesetzt


----------



## Limubai (29. Juli 2009)

schon gelesen??

http://www.bikesportnews.de/produkt...untain-fully-stereo-hpc-mit-carbonrahmen.html

Cube Stereo - Carbon


----------



## Organspänder (29. Juli 2009)

Carbon an einem AllMountain
ich weiß nicht ich traue diesem Material noch nicht so richtig


----------



## maxracingshox (29. Juli 2009)

hab ich auch schon entdeckt. Cube vertraue ich allerdings was die Fertigung von Rahmen angeht, ob Carbon oder Alu. Das einzige Problem ist halt das Stürzen, da sind die Carbonteile halt nicht so "gutmütig" wie Aluminium.


----------



## Andi 3001 (29. Juli 2009)

Is zwar richtig, aber man braucht da keinen schiss haben. Also bei stürzen passiert nicht zwangsläufig was, natürlich ist nichts auszuschließen! aber im allg. sind carbonrahmen doch ausgereifter. Und da cube ja nicht schrott wie z.b. cayon im carbon segment produziert, bin ich da doch mal guter dinge. Auf jedenfall ist das carbon kein thema. und nach einer fahrt hat man auch vertrauen zum material. Ein testrad von mir hatte carbon rahmen, gabel (DT.) auch fast komplett carbon, dämpfer, lenker, vorbau carbon. Ich hab am anfang gedacht: Oh gott, damit fahr ich nix was enger als nen bürgersteig is! Und schlielich bin ich dann doch die Dh strecke runter Also das vertrauen kommt auf jeden fall Und man sollte sich nicht von vorne rein dagegen sträuben 
Was mir noch gefällt sind die 150mm, und das endlich wieder faaaaaarbe ins spiel kommt


----------



## Organspänder (29. Juli 2009)

Andi 3001 schrieb:


> Was mir noch gefällt sind die 150mm, und das endlich wieder faaaaaarbe ins spiel kommt





Also werde ich mich mal zur Testfahrt bei meinem Händler anmelden, der hat noch noch nen Sting HPC zu stehen  Vertrauen zum neuen Material aufbauen


----------



## Freaky-D (30. Juli 2009)

Naja mein neuer Bock wird nicht.^^ Viiiiiel zu teuer


----------



## KGBKamikaze (31. Juli 2009)

Moin,
bin am folgenden Steuersatz interessiert, allerdings weiß ich nicht recht, ob das der Richtige für das Stereo ist. Hier wird von Dirt, Freeride und co gesprochen 

Nox Spook R

Die Steuersatzsuche ist doch schwerer als ich dachte, einerseits will ich die 70 Euro Grenze nur ungern überschreiten, andererseits möchte ich vermeiden, dass die Hebel meiner Gabel bei Lenkerumdrehung an den Rahmen schlagen, sprich der Steuersatz soll nach unten schon etwas anbauen...

lg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wildkater (31. Juli 2009)

Andi 3001 schrieb:


> Is zwar richtig, aber man braucht da keinen schiss haben. Also bei stürzen passiert nicht zwangsläufig was, natürlich ist nichts auszuschließen! aber im allg. sind carbonrahmen doch ausgereifter. Und da cube ja nicht schrott wie z.b. cayon im carbon segment produziert, bin ich da doch mal guter dinge. Auf jedenfall ist das carbon kein thema. und nach einer fahrt hat man auch vertrauen zum material. Ein testrad von mir hatte carbon rahmen, gabel (DT.) auch fast komplett carbon, dämpfer, lenker, vorbau carbon. Ich hab am anfang gedacht: Oh gott, damit fahr ich nix was enger als nen bürgersteig is! Und schlielich bin ich dann doch die Dh strecke runter Also das vertrauen kommt auf jeden fall Und man sollte sich nicht von vorne rein dagegen sträuben
> Was mir noch gefällt sind die 150mm, und das endlich wieder faaaaaarbe ins spiel kommt


Ich bin auch schon Carbon gefahren, bergauf macht sich das geringere Gewicht bemerkbar, aber mich legts in regelmäßigen Abständen mal gepflegt auf die Almwiesen, deshalb kommt mir Carbon am Rahmen (noch) nicht in die Tüte.
Einmal kurz hingelegt, und Du kannst nich 100% sicher sein, wie das innere des Rahmens das ab kann!
Zudem: mehrere 100  bis >1000  für das gleiche Modell mit Alurahmen, der keine 500 g schwerer ist?
Für mich noch keine Alternative fürs Gelände (auch wenn die Carbonrahmen rein optisch schon ein Schmankerl sind). Als Racebike schon.


----------



## Andi 3001 (31. Juli 2009)

Inovativ ises! Es macht auf lange Sicht auch Sinn! Ich finde gut, dass gerade an Bikes, wo man es nicht erwartet auch mal was neues probiert wird, und dass sich alle verbesssern müsen, dass das mal richtgi sinn macht (und bezahlbar is) is klar!
Ich sagte ja nie, dass ich mir ein Carbbon All mountain, enduro, oder gar ein bike der noch härteren stufe zulegen würde  
Denke da eher wie du..Am Racebike is Carbn angebracht! Das Testrad, welches ich auf marathons bewegt habe war ein Merida 96 , insofern ein racer...


----------



## Andi 3001 (31. Juli 2009)

KGBKamikaze schrieb:


> Moin,
> bin am folgenden Steuersatz interessiert, allerdings weiß ich nicht recht, ob das der Richtige für das Stereo ist. Hier wird von Dirt, Freeride und co gesprochen
> 
> Nox Spook R
> ...



ich würd mal sagen mit gewicht sparen bist mit dem rad eh falsch (jaja, einmal Steinigung bitte)..Freeride bedeutet meist auch etwas robuster. Schau mal meins an ich fahr ne DH Kurbel


----------



## freeride_bogl (31. Juli 2009)

schön alles von scott genius und specialized enduro abkucken... 

ich steh auf fette schweisnäte, und ein schweres rad sorgt für schöne oberschenkel 

bin nich so der carbonfan bei mtb's, aber die farbe gefällt!!!, nur der rahmen sieht leider (noch) so aus wie der alte, bisschen zu sportliche optik für ein enduro, aber das is wie immer geschmackssache...


----------



## Andi 3001 (1. August 2009)

Hm..zu sportlich?! Hast mal live gesehn? Also ich find es wirkt doch recht "dick"...auch wenn ich mich zwischen meiner oberrohr und der aktuellen oberrohr optik nicht entscheiden kann, ich glaube ich mag meine mehr, weil simpler.. Naja, geschmackssache, wie du schon sagtest. Und: Mein bike wiegt mittlerweile 14,13kg Das ist training! Aber ab und zu is leicht nicht = schlecht!


----------



## derAndre (1. August 2009)

Hallo zusammen,

dann reih ich mich mal ein in die Liste der glücklichen Stereobesitzer. Mein The One wurde noch mit einer 200 Scheibe vorne aufgerüstet, die PD520 gegen eine Plattform ausgetauscht und fertig. Gestern Abend durfte ich eine kleine Jungfernrunde in der näheren Umgebung drehen. Was für eine geile ********!  (Lustig das das Wort auf der Badwordliste ist) Jetzt weiß ich auch warum überall von der bissigen The One gesprochen wird, hehe. Ich werde wohl Schalthebel und Bremshebel umdrehen, denn ein Finger reicht zum Bremsen locker.

Morgen geht es auf eine größere Runde ins Bergische. Ich freu mich wie ein kleines Mädchen in nem Laden voller rosa Schuhe!

Viele Grüße
der André


----------



## maxracingshox (1. August 2009)

Also Cube könnte mMn. ruhig mal einen Designpreis für den neuen Stereorahmen bekommen XD
Du hast es gut, deine Bremse ist schön bissig. Meine K18 haben mittlerweile einen Druckpunkt wie aus Kaugummi ( hab mir gerade ein entlüftungskit bestellen müssen). Ich muss mit Mittel- und Zeigefinger voll durchziehen, umd einen endo hinzubekommen (Bremsbeläge sind relativ neu und die scheibe wurde mehrmals mit Aceton entfettet).
Mir ist das erst richtig aufgefallen, als ich mit dem bike von meinem Vater gefahren bin: da war der Druckpunkt im gegensatz zu meiner als "digital" zu bezeichnen 
Viel Spaß mit deiner neuen Rakete


----------



## freeride_bogl (1. August 2009)

boa krass gell!!! bei mir auch, hab die 'oro k18' am ams 125 und des is echt ätzend  hab mal das stereo mit der 'the one' von meinem freund probiert, und die zieht sowas von geil ...


----------



## sinux (2. August 2009)

Ich wollt' Euch mal über ein sehr effektives "Mini-Tuning" am Stereo '08 berichten. 
Bei uns in der Eifel, insbesondere an der Ahr, geht's ganz steil rauf und bald auch wieder ganz steil runter. Also beim Rauffahren RockShox runterdrehen, beim Runterfahren wieder Gabel raus. Diese RockShox-Gedenkminute nervt !!!!
Nun habe ich den Vorbau (Syntace Superforce 90mm) umgedreht montiert und den Sattel 1 cm nach vorne geschoben. 
Dadurch hat sich das Steigverhalten signifikant geändert. Ich kann nun (fast) alles ohne Absenkung fahren (und brauche nur noch die Syntace P6-Gedenk Minute um den Sattel rauf  und runter zu fahren.

Probiert's mal aus, die Optik ist auch etwas sportlicher


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sinux (2. August 2009)

..und noch ne kleine Mod am Stereo - ein Hänger geht auch ans Stereo.  Schwarzwald, kurz vor'm Feldbergsee. Danach hab ich den Hänger weitergereicht und war dann noch ein bisschen über div. Feldbergtrails "spielen"


----------



## derAndre (2. August 2009)

So, die ersten kleinen und mittleren Touren hab ich hinter mir. Ich muss wirklich erst mal an den vielen Federweg gewöhnen aber über Wurzelteppiche zu fliegen macht schon irre Spaß mit dem Teil. An die Bremsleistung muss ich mich wirklich auch erst mal gewöhnen. Gestern hab ich mich prompt lang gemacht, weil mir das Vorderrad blockierte als ich versuchte nicht in einem Bach zulanden. Das mit dem Wechsel von Brems- und Schalthebel gestaltet sich schwieriger als gedacht. Die Schalteinheit läßt auf der Innenseite überhaupt keine Möglichkeit den Bremshebel dort zu platzieren.Irgenwo hier in dem Thread hab ich davon gelesen. Hoffentlich gibt es dafür irgendwo eine Anleitung.

Sinux, hast Du den Hänger an der Schwinge fest gemacht? Wie verhält sich das dann wenn die Schwinge schwingt? Hat die Halterung ebenfalls ein Gelenk? Andernfalls dürfen da ziemlich böse Kräfte auftreten, wo der Hänger an der Schwinge fest gemacht ist, oder? 

Viele Grüße 
derAndré


----------



## sinux (2. August 2009)

derAndre schrieb:


> ....
> 
> Sinux, hast Du den Hänger an der Schwinge fest gemacht? Wie verhält sich das dann wenn die Schwinge schwingt? Hat die Halterung ebenfalls ein Gelenk? Andernfalls dürfen da ziemlich böse Kräfte auftreten, wo der Hänger an der Schwinge fest gemacht ist, oder?



Die Kupplung hängt an der Achse/Schnellspanner. Ist das System von Chariot. Die hängerseitige Kupplung ist ein mehr oder weniger flexibler Kunststoff.


----------



## the_watcher951 (2. August 2009)

ich werf meine Frage einfach mal hier in die Runde,

wie viel ist ein 2008er Ausstellungsmodell vom Stereo k18 noch Wert?


----------



## sinux (2. August 2009)

the_watcher951 schrieb:


> ich werf meine Frage einfach mal hier in die Runde,
> 
> wie viel ist ein 2008er Ausstellungsmodell vom Stereo k18 noch Wert?



ich hab für'n neues 2008 vor nem Jahr ca. 1700 bezahlt.
Seitdem gab's Änderungen am Rahmen.
--> 1500 würd ich geben


----------



## Valentin- (3. August 2009)

Das halte ich fÃ¼r absolut uptopisch.
Der Wertverlust im ersten Jahr ist immer am grÃ¶Ãten und ich wÃ¼rde ihn locker mal bei mindestens 40% ansetzen, zumal wenn ein Nachfolger bereits erschienen ist.
1700 bezahlt...Restwert 1000 â¬.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## derAndre (3. August 2009)

the_watcher951 schrieb:


> ich werf meine Frage einfach mal hier in die Runde,
> 
> wie viel ist ein 2008er Ausstellungsmodell vom Stereo k18 noch Wert?



Bei meinem Händler steht ein 2009er K18 neu für 1800,-. Ich teile eher die Einschätzung von Valentin- bzw. halte sie sogar noch für etwas zu hoch.


----------



## the_watcher951 (3. August 2009)

bei mir bietet ein Händler aus der Gegend das genannte 2008er k18 zum superschnäppchen heruntergesetzt von 2199,- auf 1989,- an....


----------



## Groudon (3. August 2009)

nur als bsp: bei uns wird ein 2009er TREK Fuel EX 8 fÃ¼r 1900 angeboten, welches vorher 2400â¬ gekostet hat ... also sollte man schon mit 400-500â¬ weniger am Ende einer "Modellsaison" will ich es mal nennen, verlangen dÃ¼rfen


----------



## KGBKamikaze (3. August 2009)

Weiß jemand wo ich den aktuellen Hope Step Down her bekomme, bei dem ich im Gegensatz zu dem Älteren mir keine Gedanken machen muss, dass die Gabel an den Rahmen schlägt?

Hier der Alte:
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Und hier der Neue:


----------



## fatz (3. August 2009)

da: http://www.bike-components.de/advanced_search_result.php?x=0&y=0&keywords=hope+step+down


----------



## KGBKamikaze (3. August 2009)

fatz schrieb:


> da: http://www.bike-components.de/advanced_search_result.php?x=0&y=0&keywords=hope+step+down



Ah, dann hoffe ich auch mal, dass die auch das richtige Bild drin haben und es sich nicht um den anderen handelt 

danke

lg


----------



## Dommes84 (3. August 2009)

the_watcher951 schrieb:


> bei mir bietet ein Händler aus der Gegend das genannte 2008er k18 zum superschnäppchen heruntergesetzt von 2199,- auf 1989,- an....



Also ich habe letztes Jahr im Oktober für ein 08er Stereo The One
1990,- bezahlt. Also ist ein K18 für 1989,- nicht so günstig, da geht noch was. Oder meintest du ein 09er.


----------



## ssirius (3. August 2009)

War das, was er geschrieben hat, nicht eher ironisch gemeint ?


----------



## Dommes84 (3. August 2009)

ssirius schrieb:


> War das, was er geschrieben hat, nicht eher ironisch gemeint ?



Das kann natürlich auch sein. Dachte eher das ein 09er gemeint ist.


----------



## schlickjump3r (3. August 2009)

Ich werf jetzt auch einfachmal so ne frage in den Raum und zwar hab ich mir jetzt den Tacx Montageständer Cyclespider Prof T3025 bestellt um an meinen stereo bequem arbeiten zu können. Meine Frage hat diesen Montageständer zuflällig jemand bzw. was wäre beim 09er stereo ne gute Klemmstelle ich hatte eigentlich vorgehabt an der Sattelstütze zu klemmen nur ist die ja aus Carbon zwar mit Alukern aber ich weiss halt nich obs so ratsam ist. Wenn da jemand n rat hat wäre ich sehr dankbar.

gruz<schlicki


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Freaky-D (3. August 2009)

Also ich klemms Stereo immer unter dem Unterrohr am Sattelrohr fest. Funzt einwandfrei!


----------



## schlickjump3r (3. August 2009)

hmm hast du dich verschrieben oder versteh ich jetzt nur nich wirklich was unter dem Unterrohr sein soll


----------



## sinux (3. August 2009)

Valentin- schrieb:


> Das halte ich für absolut uptopisch.
> Der Wertverlust im ersten Jahr ist immer am größten und ich würde ihn locker mal bei mindestens 40% ansetzen, zumal wenn ein Nachfolger bereits erschienen ist.
> 1700 bezahlt...Restwert 1000 .



Bei 'nem gebrauchten stimme ich Dir zu, neu werden aber nicht solche Nachlässe zu realisieren sein. Wenn doch, nehm ich auch eins


----------



## Dommes84 (3. August 2009)

Ich klemme mein Stereo immer am Oberrohr in den Montageständer.


----------



## Organspänder (3. August 2009)

Dommes84 schrieb:


> Ich klemme mein Stereo immer am Oberrohr in den Montageständer.



Jup ich auch
macht sich am besten weil es dann in der waage ist


----------



## schlickjump3r (3. August 2009)

OK danke war mir halt nur nich so sicher wo ich mehr falschen machen kann wegen der klemmkraft am oberrohr oder an der Sattelstütze da die Sattelstütze zwar aus carbon ist aber eben auch noch nen Alukern hat dacht ich das es da besser wäre wollte halt nich falsch machen bei den dünnen alurahmen heut zu tage.

gruz<schlicki


----------



## Organspänder (3. August 2009)

schlickjump3r schrieb:


> bei den dünnen alurahmen heut zu tage.



solange du das ganze nicht wie ein Irrer anziehen tust kann da glaube ich nix passieren der muss das abkönnen


----------



## Freaky-D (3. August 2009)

Oh verdammt!  Naja drehs halt aufm Kopp, dann is das Sattelrohr UNTERM Unterrohr! 
Nein meinte natürlich das Oberrohr! Wird Zeit das mein urlaub wieder vorbei is und ich denken muss!^^


----------



## schlickjump3r (3. August 2009)

Ok jungs dann werd ich mal so [email protected] wäre auch ne möglichkeit aber das geht ja bei mir nich wegen 09er rahmen und 16" da is ja dann nur n fingerbreit platz zwischen dämpferdom und oberrohr. 

jedenfalls thx für eure Antworten.. gruz<schlicki


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cruisin´Devil (5. August 2009)

Hallo Leute,

ich wollte mal nachhaken, ob einer von euch einen DT Swiss SSD 225 - Dämpfer in seinem Stereo fährt? Ich baue gerade ein Stereo auf, jedoch bin ich beim dämpfer unschlüssig, ob ein Fox RP23, Rock shox Monarch 4.2 oder ein DT Swiss Dämpfer verbaut werden soll.

Vielleicht könnt ihr euch mal dazu äußern, wäre echt super.

Gruss
Tony


----------



## Organspänder (5. August 2009)

Cruisin´Devil schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> 
> ich wollte mal nachhaken, ob einer von euch einen DT Swiss SSD 225 - Dämpfer in seinem Stereo fährt? Ich baue gerade ein Stereo auf, jedoch bin ich beim dämpfer unschlüssig, ob ein Fox RP23, Rock shox Monarch 4.2 oder ein DT Swiss Dämpfer verbaut werden soll.



also ich bin mit dem Fox-Dämpfer super zufrieden, war ja auch schon drin 
bei den anderen beiden kann ich leider nichts zu sagen, außer ich hatte mal an meinem alten AMS FR einen RS MC 3.1 dran und der war auch i.O.
Wird vieleicht schon Gründe haben warum CUBE seine Bikes mit dem Fox-Dämpfer ausstattet
Wurde der ganze Hinterbau nicht gemeinsam mit und auf den Fox-Dämpfer entwickelt


----------



## Kotoko (5. August 2009)

Ja das der RP23 für das Stereo irgendwie angepasst wurde hab ich auch shcon öfters mal gelesen... Und die Kombination funktioniert auch sehr gut. Die einzige schwäche die der Dämpfer (zumindest bei mir) hat ist, dass er große Drops nicht mag... Gut dafür ist das Stereo nicht ganz gebaut, geht aber trotzdem ^^ Um wirklich harte Schläge schlucken zu können braucht man im RP23 meiner Meinung nach recht viel Druck - wenn man ihm aber den Druck gibt damit er nicht duschlägt geht das feine Ansprechverhalten bei kleinen Schlägen flöten =( Mag evtl. daran liegen, dass ich mit 56 Kilo zu leicht für das Fahrwerk bin, aber so sind meine Erfahrungen bzgl. RP23 im Stereo. Evtl. kriegt man ja nen DHX 3.0 (ggf. Air) eingebaut? 

Zu den Restlichen Dämpfern kann ich leider nix sagen - dürften aber auch kein so großes Problem sein.


----------



## derAndre (5. August 2009)

Ich hab mal eine Frage. Nach den ersten paar Kilometern ist mir bei meinem Stereo aufgefallen, dass ich relativ häufig mit der Pedale an den Boden komme. Also wenn ich über einen Hügel oder auf eine Plattform fahre und dabei weiter strampel. Mir ist bewusst das bei dem 2009 das Tretlager nach unten verlagert wurde, damit man besser im Rad sitzt aber so tief, das die Pedale in bestimmten Situationen am Boden kratzen ist wohl kaum so gedacht? 

Ich muss dazu sagen, das ich ne große Plattform fahre. Könnte es daran liegen? Hat noch jemand dieses Problem? Und wenn ja, gibt eine Lösung für dafür außer Hügel, Plattformen und enge Kurven in 3 Uhr/9 Uhr-Stellung zu durch- und überfahren. 

Eine kürzere Kurbel würde Kraftverlust bedeuten und scheidet damit für mich aus. 

Viele Grüße
der André


----------



## derAndre (5. August 2009)

Kotoko schrieb:


> ... dass er große Drops nicht mag...



Hallo Kotoko,

was sind denn für Dich große Drops? Bei Deinem Gewicht mag man kaum glauben, dass Du ihn zum durchschlagen bringst? Ich wiege etwa 50 Kilo mehr als Du und habe den Federweg noch nie komplett ausgenutzt. Allerdings war das höchste was ich bisher dropte vielleicht ein 70-100 cm.

Viele Grüße
der André

Sorry für den Doppelpost. Da waren die Finger schneller als das Hirn...


----------



## Kotoko (5. August 2009)

Das höchste was ich bissher gedropt bin waren 2 Meter - allerdings ins Flat... Und da geht der RP23 ziemlich schnell durch. Springt man nen Hang runter merkt man aber das der Dämpfer erstklassig arbeitet, da gehen dann auch mal ohne weiteres 3 Meter... mehr trau ich weder mir noch dem Stereo zu. Für den Einsatzzweck der eigentlich eher für das Stereo ist (Trails) ist der RP23 einfach traumhaft. Trails absurfen macht einfach nur laune, weil er einfach mit dem Hinterbau perfekt harmoniert. Wirds dann aber ruppiger merkt man das es nicht ganz sein Einsatzbereich ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## derAndre (5. August 2009)

Ok, 2m in Flatt ist aber auch brutal. Das würde ich weder mir noch meinem Radl zumuten. Welcher Dämpfer schluckt den sowas weg?


----------



## Kotoko (5. August 2009)

Der DHX 5.0 Air von nem Kollegen  allerdings fährt der das Ding auch nciht in nem Stereo... Im Nachhinein denk ich, dass ein Fritzz für mich die etwas bessere Wahl gewesen wäre - allerdings war das Stereo günstiger, und gefiel mir optisch besser. Auserdem isses leichter und macht trotzdem alles Anstandslos mit =) Einfach ein wunderbares Bike, dem man weniger zutraut wie es eigentlich draufhat


----------



## Elixir79 (5. August 2009)

Moin Biker.....
Mal eben ne kurze Zwischenfrage:
Länge der Schnellspanner in den Laufrädern beim 08´er Stereo ?
Vorne 130mm   Hinten 135mm ??
Viele Grüße
Kim


----------



## Fury (6. August 2009)

derAndre schrieb:


> und enge Kurven in 3 Uhr/9 Uhr-Stellung zu durch- und überfahren.



grundsätzlich: kurvenäußeres pedal immer unten - also 6 uhr stellung.

btw: ein bisschen schmunzeln musste ich schon bei den diversen stereo tests in den einschlägigen magazinen. erst wird ein (zu) hohes tretlager bei den stereos moniert, bei den 2009er modellen heißt es jetzt, das tretlager ist zu tief, man setzt gern mit den pedalen auf (siehe dito...). was wollen die in den magazinen denn eigentlich? ich für meinen teil setze auch gern mal mit meinem 08er mit den pedalen auf und das ist ja angeblich zu hoch....


----------



## Route66 (6. August 2009)

Hi,

ich finde das hohe Tretlager beim Stereo ist auch eher ein Vorteil. 
Ist jetzt bei mir wie im Geländewagen gegenüber nem Porsche (Giant NRS)  und ich würds nicht mehr her geben.
Weiss auch nicht warum die aktuellen Modelle da jetzt wieder niedriger wurden.




Elixir79 schrieb:


> Moin Biker.....
> Mal eben ne kurze Zwischenfrage:
> Länge der Schnellspanner in den Laufrädern beim 08´er Stereo ?
> Vorne 130mm   Hinten 135mm ??
> ...


135mm sind die Standard-Maße für MTB Schnellspann-Naben hinten. 
Vorne sind 100mm Schnellspann-Naben die Regel.
Neuere Stereos gibts ja jetzt aber auch mit X12 Steckachse hinten. 
Vorne dann je nach Gabel auch 15mm oder 20mm Steckachse möglich.

Gruß
Marko


----------



## Groudon (6. August 2009)

seit wann gibt es denn 130mm Achse vorne??? Dachte das imer 100mm vorne bei Schnellspanner udn 110mm vorne bei Steckackse ...


----------



## Route66 (6. August 2009)

Groudon schrieb:


> seit wann gibt es denn 130mm Achse vorne??? Dachte das imer 100mm vorne bei Schnellspanner udn 110mm vorne bei Steckackse ...



ouuuhh shit 

mal wieder schneller getippt als gedacht! 
Du hast natürlich recht, vorne 100mm Schnellspanner oder 110mm (20mm-)Steckachse. 
Hinten beim MTB 135mm Schnellspanner. 

130mm ist das Maß beim Rennrad hinten. 

Gruß und nix für ungut *rotwerd*


----------



## derAndre (7. August 2009)

fury9 schrieb:


> grundsätzlich: kurvenäußeres pedal immer unten - also 6 uhr stellung.
> 
> btw: ein bisschen schmunzeln musste ich schon bei den diversen stereo tests in den einschlägigen magazinen. erst wird ein (zu) hohes tretlager bei den stereos moniert, bei den 2009er modellen heißt es jetzt, das tretlager ist zu tief, man setzt gern mit den pedalen auf (siehe dito...). was wollen die in den magazinen denn eigentlich? ich für meinen teil setze auch gern mal mit meinem 08er mit den pedalen auf und das ist ja angeblich zu hoch....



Ich hab auf meinen paar kilometern mit meinem neuen Stereo einfach die Erfahrung gemacht, das ich mit der Pedale aufsetze. Ich kann und will ja nicht immer aufhören zu treten, wenn ich auf eine Plattform oder über einen Hügel fahre. Da dachte ich vielleicht hat noch jemand das Problem und eine Lösung, die mir nicht eingefallen ist.

Bei engen Kurven, geb ich Dir recht, kein Problem.

Den gewünschte Effekt das man "im Fahrrad sitzt" der durch das tiefer legen des Tretlagers erreicht werden sollte, hat sich für mein Gefühl perfekt eingestellt. Ich fühl mich so wohl auf dem Bike, das ich kaum noch runter will. Meine Frau meinte: "ins Schlafzimmer darfst Du es stellen aber ins Bett kommt das Ding nicht!"

Das das Thema in Magazinen angesprochen wurde, war mir nicht klar, weil ich bisher keine lese.


----------



## Organspänder (7. August 2009)

derAndre schrieb:


> Meine Frau meinte: "ins Schlafzimmer darfst Du es stellen aber ins Bett kommt das Ding nicht!"


----------



## Cruisin´Devil (7. August 2009)

Hey Leute,

wer von Euch fährst einen DT Swiss Dämpfer oder Rock Shox Dämpfer in seinem Stereo?

Und wer fährst die Mavic XM719 mit 2,4er Reifen von euch?

Gruss
Tony


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fury (7. August 2009)

Cruisin´Devil schrieb:


> wer von Euch fährst einen DT Swiss Dämpfer oder Rock Shox Dämpfer in seinem Stereo?



ich fahre einen rs monarch 3.3


----------



## KGBKamikaze (7. August 2009)

So nun ist es fast komplett. Fehlt aber noch die Sattelklemme... Die Maße im Internet sind etwas verwirrend, mal wird neben dem Durchmesser 38,0 (ist das außen??) von 34,9 geredet (ebenfalls außen gemessen??) und manchmal auch von Klemmen für 34,9, aber das auch nur bei der Syntace für 28 Euro.
Passen auch die anderen Klemmen mit dem Maß 34,9, oder betrifft dieses Maß nicht das der dazugehörenden Stütze


----------



## Kotoko (7. August 2009)

nope 34,9mm Klemmen passen nicht. Du brauchst eine 38mm Klemme. (38mm Außendurchmesser, 34,9mm Innendurchmesser) - die Sattelstütze hat dann logischerweiße einen Durchmesser von 34,9mm. 

Beides gibts von Syntace (Klemme Superlock 38, Stütze P6 Carbon - die Alu gibts NICHT in der größe - leider). Klemmen gibts glaub ich auch noch von anderen Herstellern passende, Stüzen sind mir jetzt keine bekannt, obwohl es von Scott glaub ich eine gibt - weiß ich jetzt aber nicht sicher


----------



## Cruisin´Devil (8. August 2009)

Hi, also Klemmen kannste HOPE nehmen, oder auch Tune, sogar Procraft macht sowas, wenn recht gÃ¼nstig sein soll.

SattelstÃ¼tzen in dem MaÃ gibts noch von Ritchey, Shannon sowie von USE.
Dann haste noch die MÃ¶glichkeit einen USE SattelstÃ¼tzenadapter fÃ¼r 10â¬ zu kaufen, sodass Du eine 31,6er StÃ¼tze adaptieren kannst auf 34,9mm!!!

Gruss
Tony


----------



## sinux (8. August 2009)

KGBKamikaze schrieb:


> So nun ist es fast komplett. Fehlt aber noch die Sattelklemme... Die Maße im Internet sind etwas verwirrend, mal wird neben dem Durchmesser 38,0 (ist das außen??) von 34,9 geredet (ebenfalls außen gemessen??) und manchmal auch von Klemmen für 34,9, aber das auch nur bei der Syntace für 28 Euro.
> Passen auch die anderen Klemmen mit dem Maß 34,9, oder betrifft dieses Maß nicht das der dazugehörenden Stütze



Guckst Du hier:
http://www.syntace.de/index.cfm?pid=3&pk=1252
haste die Maße...

34,8 ist Sattelstützenmaß
38 Sitzrohr

--> die Klemme muss einen Innendurchmesser von 38mm haben, damit sie über das Sattelrohr passt.

Die Syntace Superlock  ist aber auch erste Sahne - würde ich wieder draufmachen


----------



## KGBKamikaze (8. August 2009)

Die P6 habe ich bereits als Aluminium Version neu in 34,9 im Internet ersteigern können, war an einem anderen Cube eingebaut.
Also die Syntace Superlock habe ich bereits gesehen, aber mit 28 Euro... Es ist halt "nur" eine Sattelklemme, da reicht mir Hope völlig 
Aber hat jmd auch einen Link zu den Hope-Klemmen im 38er Maß? Ich finde die höchstens nur in 34,9. Danke soweit.


lg



Ah ok, hab se mit dem Maß 38,5 gefunden, das muss ja dann das richtige sein. Nur wofür soll dann bei Hope die 36,4 neben der 34,9 sein??


----------



## Mc Wade (8. August 2009)

Hallo,
also auf der Homepagw von syntace gibts die 34,9 er nur in Carbon Version
oder hab ich da was übersehen ?
Gruss
Wade


----------



## schrader999 (8. August 2009)

34,9er in Alu wurde für Cube gefertigt und ist laut Syntace auch über Cube-Händler zu beziehen.


----------



## Cruisin´Devil (8. August 2009)

Schau bei HiBike, da findeste die Tune sowie die Hope in 38,0mm!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KGBKamikaze (9. August 2009)

Wofür soll denn jetzt das Maß 38,5 bei Hope sein 
Da gibts kein 38,0, danach kommt das seltsame Maß 36,4


----------



## maxracingshox (10. August 2009)

http://cgi.ebay.de/Syntace-P6-Alumi...eile?hash=item4148231e37&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14


guckst du hier!


----------



## wurzelhoppser (10. August 2009)

Test


----------



## KGBKamikaze (10. August 2009)

maxracingshox schrieb:


> http://cgi.ebay.de/Syntace-P6-Alumi...eile?hash=item4148231e37&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14
> 
> 
> guckst du hier!




Die werden andauernd in Alu angeboten


----------



## Dommes84 (11. August 2009)

@KGBKamikaze
Bei mir ist eine 38,0mm Tune Klemme dran.
Ich denke die liegt aber nicht in deinem preislichen Rahmen.
Wegen der 38,5mm Hope Klemme würd ich einfach mal bei Hibike nachfragen was es damit
aufsich hat.


----------



## Cruisin´Devil (11. August 2009)

Ich kann euch sagen, was das auf sich hat.
Das ist so, weil Hope recht dick baut, also feinst fräst.
Lass dich nicht irre machen, ich hab auch die Hope dran, die passt wie die Faust aufs Auge.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KGBKamikaze (11. August 2009)

Cruisin´Devil schrieb:


> Ich kann euch sagen, was das auf sich hat.
> Das ist so, weil Hope recht dick baut, also feinst fräst.
> Lass dich nicht irre machen, ich hab auch die Hope dran, die passt wie die Faust aufs Auge.



Alles klar, vielen Dank


----------



## Kotoko (16. August 2009)

Ich kann dir bezüglich der Reifenwahl sehr stark die Schwalbe Muddy Mary empfehlen. Ich selbst fahr vorne die MM in 2.35" als Gooey Glue und hinten die 2.35" als Tripple Nano Compound (ind er Mischung gibts die auch als Tubeless). vom Grip das bissher besste was ich gefahren bin, und auch die Standfestigkeit ist meiner Meiung nach nicht verkehrt. ich bin jetzt schon 200 Kilometer u.A. auch im Bikepark damit unterwegs gewesen und hab erst leichte Abnutzungserscheinungen. Allerdings kannst du in den Hinterbau nichts größeres als einen 2.35" Reifen montieren. Auch was die Tourentauglichkeit angeht hat mich der Reifen im Gelände bisher nicht enttäuscht. Klar ist der Rollwiederstnd höher als mit ´nem Racing Ralph, aber so ein wirklicher Bremsklotz ist die Mary meiner Meinung nach nicht - auch wenn sie des öfteren so hingestellt wird... Solltest du dich damit aber auf die Straße wagen darfst du dich nciht an nem lauten Abrollgeräusch stören. Kommt alelrdings recht fein wenn man Rennradfahrer jagt


----------



## Andi 3001 (16. August 2009)

Apropo Muddy Mary.....Ich hab meine mal runtergeschmissen um die Maxxis Minion Dh F/R zu testesten! (Die hatten wir im Laden rumliegen)...Leute, bis jetzt bin ich begeistert! Ich glaube fast, dass ich in den Maxxis Reeifen einen Reifen gefunden haben der sogar die Mary in der Seitenführung übertrifft!
Allerdings sind da auch zwei nachteile: Einmal sobald es schlammig wird, ist die führung vorn für den a---- und der Rollwwiederstand ist mehr als zum kotzen! Muddy Mary ist n scheiß dagegen!
Ich werd sie noch etwas weiter testen, dann geb ich nochmal nen genauen bericht. Vorallem mal im Vergleich zu FA und MM. Bisher kann ich mir die Kombi 2.35MM/2.5, oder 2.7 Minion gut vorstellen


----------



## joergenson (16. August 2009)

Yep,

Maxxis Minion F/R sind genial auf trockenem Untergrund, gerade wenn es steinig und wurzelübersät wird, ist er von keinem anderen Reifen zu schlagen. Den gibt es mit verschiedenen Gummimischungen, verschiedenen Karkassen und verschiedenen Breiten. Allerdings haben alle ein deutliches Manko. An langen Anstiegen zieht es einem doch deutlich den Schmalz aus den Beinen, sprich Rollwiderstand wie Hulle!!!. Favorisiere als Allroundreifen aber den Fat Albert, zumal dieser bei schlammigen Bedingungen einen deutlich bessren Selbstreinigungseffekt hat, als z.B. der Maxxis. 2,7" Minion im Stereo - das könnte knapp werden.

Sers


----------



## wildkater (17. August 2009)

Andi 3001 schrieb:


> Bisher kann ich mir die Kombi 2.35MM/2.5, oder *2.7 Minion* gut vorstellen


Was hast Du für Felgen??


----------



## Andi 3001 (17. August 2009)

Immer noch die beschi..... Crrossmax. Aber mittlerweile gehen mir die teile so dermaßen auf die eier, dass die wenn das so weiter geht fliegen! Drecksteiule. Jetzt fanbgen schon die köpfchen der speichen das reiben an und deshalb knackt jetrzt das ganze laufrad! ich bekomms nicht weg! grr...
Wegen den Reifen: 2.35er breite ist schmaler alsein 2.25er NN, 2.5 könnte 08er FA sein und 2.7 ist so 2.35 MM ähnlich....


----------



## wildkater (17. August 2009)

Andi 3001 schrieb:


> Wegen den Reifen: 2.35er breite ist schmaler alsein 2.25er NN, 2.5 könnte 08er FA sein und 2.7 ist so 2.35 MM ähnlich....


Echt? Nach was richtet sich die Reifenbreite dann letztendlich? 
Ich würde nie auf die Idee kommen, einen Reifen XY mit 2.7 zu montieren - aber wenn er wie ein 2.35er baut??

Nach meinen Negativerfahrungen mit dem hochgelobten NN bleib ich erst mal beim FA, der passt eigentlich weitgehend bei allen Bedingungen und Einsatzbereichen 
Vorne eine MM würde mich aber auch mal interessieren.


----------



## Andi 3001 (17. August 2009)

Jop die Kombi bin ich vorher gefahren.
Naja 2.35 is auch relativ Der FA 08 und die MM 08 sind theoretisch auh gleich breit....theoretisch
Das einzige worauf du dich verlassen kannstt sind abmessungen, sprich die profilbreite und evtl. höhe


----------



## KGBKamikaze (17. August 2009)

Kann hier irgendwer unbenutze DT Swiss XRC 180 gebrauchen??


----------



## Andi 3001 (17. August 2009)

wildkater schrieb:


> Echt? Nach was richtet sich die Reifenbreite dann letztendlich?
> Ich würde nie auf die Idee kommen, einen Reifen XY mit 2.7 zu montieren - aber wenn er wie ein 2.35er baut??
> 
> Nach meinen Negativerfahrungen mit dem hochgelobten NN bleib ich erst mal beim FA, der passt eigentlich weitgehend bei allen Bedingungen und Einsatzbereichen
> Vorne eine MM würde mich aber auch mal interessieren.



Achja wonach sich das richtet? Mh, langsam zweifle ich daraan dass sich das in irgendeiner weiße wonach richtet Im Prinzip sollten die vermessen werden und dann angaben in zoll gemacht werden...Aber das schwank bei jedem hersteller und bei den meisten sogar im eigenen sortiment!
Das krasseste Beispiel was ich kenne:

Michelin DH reifen 2.5 ist ca. 2.25er Smart Sam (und der fällt ja schon schmal aus) und im gegesnatz die 2.35 er Marys, die mal locker so breit sind wie die 2.4er bettys 
bekloppt halt...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maxracingshox (17. August 2009)

Hallo Leute, ich hab da mal so ne Frage... seit ein paar wochen habe ich ja auch ein 08er Stereo und bin es so ca. 250km bis jetzt gefahren. heute habe ich eine Tour mit einem Freund gemacht (er hat ein Specialized Enduro mit 07er Fox DHX 4.0 und ner 36er Talas). Von Anfang an, seitdem ich das Bike habe kam mir der Hinterbau zwar sehr soft und gut ansprechend vor, jedoch irgendwie zäh und träge: Heute hat sich mein Verdacht bestätigt. wir haben mal  die Bikes für eine kurze Zeit getauscht und als erstes ist mir die Aktivität und Spritzigkeit des Specialized Hintebaus aufgefallen. nach dem 15 minütigen Fremdgehen war das erste was ewr sagte : Geiles Bike, aber der hinterbau ist irgendwie sau träge! Ich habe an einstellungen schon alles ausprobiert und trotzdem habe ich das Gefühl, als würde der Dämpfer mit Honig dämpfen. ( bitte kein: "haste die Plattform auch ausgeschaltet?" !!!) Könnt ihr mir was dazu sagen? ist euch das auch schon mal aufgefallen? bin nach 250km schon mit dem Gedanken am Spielen den Dämpfer tunen zu lassen. Ausserdem finde ich die Zugstufe total übertrieben, mehr als 6 klicks zu und man hat das gefühl er federt kaum noch aus (ganz zu schweigen von ganz zu!)


----------



## maxracingshox (17. August 2009)

Hallo Leute, ich hab da mal so ne Frage... seit ein paar wochen habe ich ja auch ein 08er Stereo und bin es so ca. 250km bis jetzt gefahren. heute habe ich eine Tour mit einem Freund gemacht (er hat ein Specialized Enduro mit 07er Fox DHX 4.0 und ner 36er Talas). Von Anfang an, seitdem ich das Bike habe kam mir der Hinterbau zwar sehr soft und gut ansprechend vor, jedoch irgendwie zäh und träge: Heute hat sich mein Verdacht bestätigt. wir haben mal  die Bikes für eine kurze Zeit getauscht und als erstes ist mir die Aktivität und Spritzigkeit des Specialized Hintebaus aufgefallen. nach dem 15 minütigen Fremdgehen war das erste was ewr sagte : Geiles Bike, aber der hinterbau ist irgendwie sau träge! Ich habe an einstellungen schon alles ausprobiert und trotzdem habe ich das Gefühl, als würde der Dämpfer mit Honig dämpfen. ( bitte kein: "haste die Plattform auch ausgeschaltet?" !!!) Könnt ihr mir was dazu sagen? ist euch das auch schon mal aufgefallen? bin nach 250km schon mit dem Gedanken am Spielen den Dämpfer tunen zu lassen. Ausserdem finde ich die Zugstufe total übertrieben, mehr als 6 klicks zu und man hat das gefühl er federt kaum noch aus (ganz zu schweigen von ganz zu!)


----------



## Andi 3001 (17. August 2009)

Du hast vollkommen recht: der Cube hinterbau ist träge! So, jetzt kommt aber die frage: Wobei bemerkst du das? indem du dich in denn dämpfer fallßen lässt?
Denn auch wenn er bei solchen "tests" so träge wirkt, macht er im gelände seinen job, meiner meinung nach besser als die meisten anderen°! Frag nicht wie, aber iaus irgedwelchen gründen hat das seine berechtigung und funktioniert! Fahr mit dem rad und konzentrier dich nicht drauf, und du wirst merken, dass er da wos drauf ankommt alles gut bewältigt. Am besten nahezu ohne zugstufe fahren.
Der grund, dass nicht alle dämpfer gleich sind (auch wenns das selbe fabrikat ist) ist einfach: Die Dämpfer sind nicht einfach von Fox, neine, jeder hersteller bekokmmt welche, die sich am besten in den hinterbau integrieren. Ein Fox dämpfer im cube ist also ein fox dämpfer tuned bei cube


----------



## Andi 3001 (17. August 2009)

Achso:: Falls du bergauf desöfteren das gefühl hast im federweg hinten zu versinken und nicht von der stelle zu kommen, dann mach mehr luft drauf! 1cm sag langt vollkommen! den cube dämpfer eher straffer machen°! federweg wird trotzdem genutzt, spricht feiner an, wippt nicht mit und ist trotzdem irgendwie genausopviel federweg.....


----------



## sinux (17. August 2009)

Andi 3001 schrieb:


> Achso:: Falls du bergauf desöfteren das gefühl hast im federweg hinten zu versinken und nicht von der stelle zu kommen, dann mach mehr luft drauf! 1cm sag langt vollkommen! den cube dämpfer eher straffer machen°! federweg wird trotzdem genutzt, spricht feiner an, wippt nicht mit und ist trotzdem irgendwie genausopviel federweg.....



...und bei gefühltem Wegsacken hilft auch: Sattel ein 1cm nach vorne....


----------



## Andi 3001 (17. August 2009)

Aber wenn der rest gepasst hat ist das schon wieder heikel.... Es kommt ja auch auf deine knieposition, usw. an-.. Ergonomisches abstimmen ist eh ne wissenschaft für sich... Zur zeit sitze ich sau kompakg auf meinem bock. gefällt mir auch, obwohls mit sicherheit nicht das effektiveste ist


----------



## maxracingshox (17. August 2009)

Andi: Das Fox seine Dämpfer für die jeweilige Firma und das Fabrikat tunet (DEnglisch) ist mir bewusst. Ich teste auch keinen Dämpfer im stehen. Mir fällt das auf, wenn ich z.B. in zentraler position über einen Bordstein fahre: die gabel schluckt den Stoß weg und der Hinterbau "knallt" darüber. sag ist ca. 20-25% Über wegsacken kann ich mich nicht beklagen. Mein Reifendruck ist so um die 2,2 bar vo/hi.
 irgendwie werde ich damit nicht glücklich...
ich fahre übermorgen nochmal meinen Trail noch mal ein paar eindrücke zu sammeln


----------



## maxracingshox (17. August 2009)

wippen, wegsacken oder sonstige probleme habe ich fast garnicht. im Gegenteil: in der Beziehung bin ich höchst beeindruckt was den Hinterbau angeht. Ihm fehlt imho nur etwas spritzigkeit.


----------



## Andi 3001 (17. August 2009)

dann fahr mal mit 0,8 - 1cm sag. Versuchs mal.... Wenns dann für dich nciht anders ist, dann muss ich dir glaube ich sagen, dass du dich daran gewöhnen musst. Aber im gelände verhält er sich meiner meinung nach besser, als auf der straße. stimmt schon, dass wenn man nen bordstein nimmt und die gabel alles locker schluckt man von hinten nicht soviel bekommt. Aber wiegesagt -  im Gelände tut ers, trotzdem. Und das meiner Meinung nach richtig gut.
Hasts ja schon gesagt: Trails rufen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maxracingshox (17. August 2009)

ok wenn die meinung hier so überzeugend ist muss ich wohl doch noch mal etwqas experimentieren und testen. aber danke für eure Meinungen!


----------



## beil (18. August 2009)

beil schrieb:


> Hey Leute.
> 
> So schnell gehts, muss mich leider wieder von dem Cube Stereo trennen...
> 
> ...


 



Andi 3001 schrieb:


> 2200 sind befürchte ich zu hoch angesetzt


 


Neuer Preis 1999.

Gerne nehme ich auch Preisvorschläge an!

Hat jemand einen Plan wo ich sonst noch inserieren könnte ausser auf mtb-news?

thx!


----------



## Iznogoud (18. August 2009)

beil schrieb:


> Neuer Preis 1999.
> 
> Gerne nehme ich auch Preisvorschläge an!
> 
> ...



bikemarkt?

BTW:

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=145136


----------



## Andi 3001 (18. August 2009)

Wenn du nen Dealer, zu dem du nen guten draht hast, dann geh mal dahin, oder ne anzeige in den bikebravos......
1999 klingt schon besser, mal gespannt ob dus wegbekommst, oder noch runter musst..


----------



## stereotom (18. August 2009)

Hallo zusammen!

Wollte auch noch was zu dem Ansprechverhalten des Hinterbaus sagen:

Mir geht es auch so. Im Vergleich zu meinem YT hat der Stereohinterbau ein recht hohes Losbrechmoment. Das liegt vielleicht an der Dämpfungseinstellung des RP23. Die ist bei mir auf Stufe 3. Wo ist die denn bei euren Dämpfern. Beim Kurbeln habe ich dennoch ein kleines Wippen und das Propedal reicht auf Stufe 1 voll aus um den Hinterbau still zu bekommen. Wenn es bergab rattert (schnelle heftige Schläge) fühlt sich der Hinterbau etwas bockig an. Bei langsamen heftigen Schlägen (Bodenwellen oder so) fühlt sich der Hinterbau sehr sensibel an. Ich wiege 78Kg, und habe ca. 150 PSI im Dämpfer. Wie ist das denn bei euch?


----------



## Andi 3001 (18. August 2009)

Also ich fahr auf Stufe 1 glaube ich. Da ist er meine ich am sensibelsten.
Ich find den hinterbau recht gut. Er ppasst zu meiner fahrweiße. wo ich dir rechtgeben muss, ist bei schnellen schlägen schluckt er sie nicht sooo willig! War grade eben biken, und war bergab überraschend gut drauf nach zwei wochen pause. Also portektoren an und ab gehts. hab nach dem ersten trail gemerkt, heut läufts. Und da ich ja testreifen drauf hab und an die diskussion gedacht hab, hab ich das teil mal an den grenzbereich gebracht...Nu, ich fands jetzt im nachhinein nicht übel. Die schnellen stöße lassen das hinterrad leicht bodenkontaktverlieren. Da muss man hinten gewaltig last drauf legeen um bei hoher geschwindigkeit traktion zu bekommen. Wenn man ne stufe, oder irgend nen kleinen krater sieht, dann ists ja so üblich sein vorderrad drüber zu heben. Und dabei ist der hinterau extrem gut! auf einem rad, mit vil last bügelt der alles platt hab ich so den eindruck! Und, wo er noch gut ist, ist in kurven! wenn man druck aufs pedal macht, usw. dann bekommt man in schräglage von hinten nicht viel mit, weil der Dämppfer alles schluckt.
Also im großen und ganzen doch recht gut. Er könnt finde ich etwas unträger und nen tick "saugender, oder schluckender" sein. Das würd dann dafür sorgen, dass das hinterrad immer auf dem boden bleibt.
Bergabschnitt (8km trail bergab war dann fast 35km/h ) und die wege waren teils doch recht verblockt. ich grig das grinsen nicht mehr weg

Achja Bleichterals du, so bbisschen unter 70, ka wieviel genau, sollte man mal wieder checken Und ich fahre aktuell mit recht wenig sag, da mir das nach vielem rumrobieren besser gefällt als viel SAG.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fatz (19. August 2009)

hat jemand von 2006er stereo-veteranen mal seinen steuersatz auseinandergebaut?
meiner hat schon seit ewigkeiten so ein bloedes knacksgeraeusch und gestern hab ich ihn endlich mal 
angeschaut. die beiden industrielager sitzen bei mir so locker in den in den rahmen eingepressten aluteilen,
dass ich sie mit den fingern rausziehen kann, bzw. der untere kam der gabel gleich hinterher. das muss
knarzen. hat das ausser mir auch noch jemand oder sind die bei euch fest drin?

danke,
franz


----------



## swatch-team (19. August 2009)

Morgän

Meinst du den FSA Orbit Z der serienmäßig verbaut war?
Bei mir war sowohl beim 2006 Rahmen der noch einen normalen 1 1/8 Zoll Steuersatz hatte als auch beim 1,5 Zoll Steuersatz des 2007 Rahmen es ebenfalls so. Habe nun den Step Down von Hope drin.

mfg arno


----------



## Cruisin´Devil (19. August 2009)

Beim Orbit is das immer so, dass die Teile so locker sind, leider!

wie der Arno schon geschrieben hat, entweder Hope step Down, oder Acros Ai25! Was auch passt, is von Chris King der Devolution, aber halt sauteuer, oder aber Reset WAN.5!!!


----------



## swatch-team (19. August 2009)

@Cruisin´Devil

er hat einen 2006er Rahmen da braucht er nen normalen Steuersatz
die 1,5 gabs erst ab 2007 bei den Stereos


----------



## Cruisin´Devil (19. August 2009)

ups, wer lesen kann, is klar im Vorteil.tut mir leid!

Für den 2006er dann halt auch Hope, Chris King, Reset Acros.....


----------



## fatz (19. August 2009)

ich mein den serienmaessigen. was das allerdings war hab ich grad nicht im kopf.
es ist zumindest ein 1 1/8 (leider!!)


----------



## Freaky-D (19. August 2009)

Mir wurd im Shop gesagt, das nen Chris King nicht passen würde. fragt mich jetzt aber bitte nicht warum, dafür ist das schon viel zu lange hin!! ;-)


----------



## Cruisin´Devil (19. August 2009)

In nem 2006er?
Aber ganz sicher passt da ein Chris King rein wie die Faust aufs Auge. Und ab 2007 passt auch der Chris King Devolution, jedoch benötigt man hierfür einen 1.5 - Fräser, der sehr sehr teuer ist, denn man muss etwas innen nachfräsen, dann passts! Habs selbst schon in ein 2007er Stereo eingebaut, und das ohne Probs!


----------



## fatz (20. August 2009)

lasst's gut sein, jungs.
ich hab die steuersatzlager mit loctite 243 eingesetzt und gestern abend war ruhe, obwohl wir da einge 
recht grobe sachen gefahren sind.
ich ueberleg allerdings mal wieder ob ich mir nicht doch eine 160mm-gabel reinbau. die 130mm fox xtt
kotzt mich sowas von an. lyrik? fox 36? irgendwelche anderen erfahrungen oder vorschlaege?

servus,
franz


----------



## Cruisin´Devil (20. August 2009)

Hi Franz!

oh, Loctite an den Lagern des steuersatzes? Nicht unbedingt die beste Lösung!
Die 160mm funzt schon, jedoch musst du drauf achten, dass die Einbauhöhe relativ gering ist, sonst wird das mit dem Sitzwinkel sowie dem Lenkwinkel zu derb.
wenn Du derbere Sachen fährst, bist Du mit einer 36er Fox gut beraten, jedoch die wartungsintervalle sind ********. Was hältste von der Magura Wotan? Ist nun zwar nicht die leichteste 160er Gabel, jedoch die Steifste!
Ich fahr die in nem Fritzz sowie in einem Specialized Enduro, und muss sagen, besser gehts kaum!
Ins Stereo kommt nun eine Magura Thor rein, hat zwar nur 140mm, aber auch sehr fein.
Nächste Option wäre eine 2010er Rock Shox Revelation! Die hat max 150mm Federweg, und auch ein super Setup!

PS: Mach bitte mal ein Foto von deinem Steuerrohr!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## derAndre (20. August 2009)

fatz schrieb:


> lasst's gut sein, jungs.
> ich hab die steuersatzlager mit loctite 243 eingesetzt und gestern abend war ruhe, obwohl wir da einge
> recht grobe sachen gefahren sind.
> ich ueberleg allerdings mal wieder ob ich mir nicht doch eine 160mm-gabel reinbau. die 130mm fox xtt
> ...


130 scheint mir wirklich etwas wenig. Die Talas 32 mit 150 mm könnte bestimmt gut passen. Leicht, arbeitet sauber und könnte stimmig zum Hinterbau passen? Fährt irgendjemand eine Gabel mit mehr als 140 mm Federweg in einem Stereo? Gibt es da Erfahrungswerte?


----------



## fatz (20. August 2009)

Cruisin´Devil schrieb:


> oh, Loctite an den Lagern des steuersatzes? Nicht unbedingt die beste Lösung!


warum? wenn du damit nicht rumsaust wie bloed geht das schon. das geknarze ist auch nix.


> PS: Mach bitte mal ein Foto von deinem Steuerrohr!


ist ein 1 1/8. 1.5 gab's erst 2007. warum willst da n foto?

die beiden, mit denen ich meist unterwegs bin, fahren eine rs lyrik u-turn und sind recht begeistert davon. von
der geo muesst's hinhauen. das hab ich schon rauf und runter vermessen und durchgecheckt. unter 160mm
fang ich nicht an, aerger ich mich nur nachher.

@derAndre:
die wotan waer nett, laesst sich aber nur auf 120mm absenken. die lyrik dagegen auf 115 und die fox 36 sogar auf 100
rauffahren ist bei mir definitiv ein thema. liftfahren tu ich nur sehr selten.


----------



## Andi 3001 (20. August 2009)

Also ich bin definitiv für ne 36er. Die kommt mir auch rein, falls es dann nächstes jahr nen enduro werden sollte! Aber die technik und wartung ist halt die andere seite.
Magura baut sehr simple gabeln, mit denen man recht wenig stress hat!! Aber trotzdem Fox


----------



## Kotoko (21. August 2009)

@derAndre: wegen mehr Federweg im Stereo kann ich dienen. Ich fahr in meinem 08er (18") eine Rock Shox Domain 318. Ursprünglich mit 180mm Federweg die aber auf heimischen Trails nicht genutzt wurden, hab ich sie auf 160mm mit U-Turn (Absenkung bis 115mm) umgebaut. Vom Fahrgefühl ist sie absolut traumhaft, spricht senibel an, ist wahnsinnig steif und macht auch im Bikepark keine Probleme. Wenn man dann noch den Preis im vergleich zur 36er FOX sieht dürfte man sich warscheinlich verliebt haben  klar ist die FOX besser - darüber brauchen wir nicht reden, aber eben massiv teurer. Wegen der Geometrie mach ich mir bei 160mm keine Gedanken, das passt wie die Faust aufs Auge - das bike wird dadurch auch nicht wirklich hochbeinig sondern hat immernoch ein klasse Feedback von der Strecke. Auch mit 180mm hat mir das Stereo verdammt gut gefallen - optisch schon ziemlich aggressiv, aber urgemütlich wenn man draufsitzt =) Wenn man dann auch gerne mal springt kommt die längere Gabel auch verdammt gut, weil man das Gewicht schon relativ weit nach hinten verlagert hat und so richtig viel Spass haben kann. Das einzige Problem bei mehr Federweg ist halt immer das Gewicht - der Rahmen macht 160mm Gabeln auch im Bikepark ohne weiteres mit (zumindest meine Erfahrung - 1,66 "groß" mit 56 Kilo).


----------



## fatz (21. August 2009)

@Kotoko: danke fuer den beitrag. was du da faehrst wuerde dann ja so einigermassen meiner planung
mit der lyrik entsprechen. die fox waer halt noch etwas leichter....
mal schaun, was bei tante e so hergeht.


----------



## stereotom (21. August 2009)

Wollt euch mal was zeigen:

Der Dämpfer wird ja an der Wippe mit der Welle und den zwei Alu-Buchsen Montiert:





Wenn ich nun den Dämpfer ohne Buchsen verbaue, ist die optimale Position des Dämpfers, so dass er nicht auf der Welle verkantet, nicht mittig. So ergäben sich Buchsen mit den Längen 21,6 und 20,4 mm (beides etwas weniger wegen den Gummidichtungen):





Leider wurde der Dämpfer mit gleich langen Buchsen verbaut. Die sind beide 20,9mm lang, womit er verkantet montiert ist.


----------



## maxracingshox (21. August 2009)

ehrlich gesagt sind das +/-0,6mm nach rechts oder links. sicher dass du da keinen toleranz messfehler drinne hast? 
@fatz: ich hab in meinem Stereo ne Thor drinne und laut Beschreibung lässt sie sich auch auf 100mm absenken, in wahrheit sind es aber 60-70mm wenn ich sie voll absenke, von daher ist das eher eine ungefähre angabe.(es hängt von der eindrücktiefe ab wie tief sich die gabel dann absenkt) falls ihr versteht, wie ich das meine. Außerdem: die thor wiegt fast 1 kilo weniger als die wotan und hat gerade mal 2cm weniger Federweg, ob sich das lohnt? also ich merke keinen wirklichen unterschied zu der 36er von nem Freund...


----------



## fatz (22. August 2009)

maxracingshox schrieb:


> Außerdem: die thor wiegt fast 1 kilo weniger als die wotan und hat gerade mal 2cm weniger Federweg, ob sich das lohnt?


aber sie hat grad mal 1cm mehr als meine fox xtt. dafuer fang ich den schmarrn nicht an...


----------



## Cruisin´Devil (22. August 2009)

Federweg hat auch einfach was mit Empfindung zu tun!
Viele meinen, nur weil sie einen 200mm Bock haben, sie könnten fahren wie Sam Hill.
Jedoch kommts nicht immer auf den Federweg an, sondern auf Technik, damit ich z.B. auch 140mm richtig einsetze.......
Das Stereo ist ein AM-Bike, und dafür auch ausgelegt, wenns mehr sein soll, muss es halt das Fritzz sein (in das man auch eine 180er Gabel einbauen kann!), usw....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maxracingshox (22. August 2009)

da geb ich absolut recht!


----------



## fatz (22. August 2009)

blablabla.
ich nehm euch gern mal mit. wenn ihr mir dann immer noch erzaehlt, ich wuerd mit federweg meine
(fehlende) fahrtechnik kompensieren dann koennt ihr die schiene weitermachen. der hinterbau gibt 
definitiv viel mehr her wie meine mistgabel und eine 160er vertraegt der rahmen m.e.
aber ich sag ja auch nicht, dass jeder so rumfahren muss.


----------



## maxracingshox (22. August 2009)

hey, keiner will dir erklären, du würdest mist erzählen, ich meine nur dass man , nein ICH! die 2 cm kaum spürt und viele für viel geld ihr bike nicht auf gewicht tunen um sich dann eine 2,5kg gabel ans bike zu schraunben. hier wird niemand angegriffen, weil er ne andere meinung hat!!!


----------



## fatz (22. August 2009)

maxracingshox schrieb:


> ...die 2 cm kaum spürt ...


kaum ist halt so eine sache, wenn du den kram eh schon ans limit bringst. und bei mir
sind's sowieso 3cm. von gewichtstuning hab ich uebrigens auch nix gesagt. mein stereo
ist eigentlich noch im originalzustand.
der bock muss runter gescheit gehen und wenn's rauf nimmer langt wird geschoben oder mehr trainiert...
im uebrigen meinte ich eher deinen vorredner.


----------



## Cruisin´Devil (22. August 2009)

Wie schon geschrieben wurde, hier soll niemand angegriffen werden, oder so.
Wenn das Gewicht egal ist, nur immer zu.

Ich kann nur soviel sagen, dass ich mit 140mm meist schneller den Berg unten bin, als Leute mit 160mm und mehr.

Aber wie gesagt, immer machen.....


----------



## stereotom (22. August 2009)

Cruisin´Devil schrieb:
			
		

> ...
> Jedoch kommts nicht immer auf den Federweg an, sondern auf Technik, damit ich z.B. auch 140mm richtig einsetze.......
> ...





			
				Cruisin´Devil schrieb:
			
		

> ...
> Ich kann nur soviel sagen, dass ich mit 140mm meist schneller den Berg unten bin, als Leute mit 160mm und mehr.
> ...



Und wenn du dann deine Technik auf 160mm oder mehr richtig einsetzen würdest, glaubst du dann, dass du nicht noch schneller den Berg unten bist?

Federweg bringt Leistung, egal welche Technik man drauf hat...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Andi 3001 (22. August 2009)

Na, das is aber auch grenzwertig! Kann man so oder so sehen. nen Dh Pro, gibt zum bsp. auch aufm stereo unterricht  Kommt a.) auf den Typ an und b.) auf die umgebung und fahrkunst.
Wenn ich zum beispiel mal wieder nen paar 200er oder so versäg, dann denk ich mir auch.: Man, die schieben hoch und haben bergab auch nicht mehr spaß als ich und sind sogar langsamer...Naja
Aber auch ich werd mir nächste saisson vermutlich nen bike zu legen, dasmehr federweg hat..
Achja: Vonwegen 1cm, oder son rotz. Ähm, man spürt ja nicht nur den cm, oder die 2cm. Was viel wichtg is, so zumindet meine erfahrung (natürlich auch nur mit ner vernünftigen gabel), ist, dass du die steifigkeit und das "bergabziehen" der Gabel merkst. Es rollt einfach sicherer und stabiler. Mittlerweile bin ich zum beisiel soweit, das bergab oft anstrengender is als bergauf, weil man mit 140mm und engen kurven mit groben steinen richtig arbeiten muss ab ne gewissen tempo


----------



## derAndre (23. August 2009)

@Kotoko: Vielen Dank für die Info. Ich habe mir schon gedacht, das das Bike vorne auch ein bisschen mehr verträgt. Zumal der Hinterbau ja auch eher 150mm macht denn 140. Im Moment reicht mir meine 140 Talas vollkommen aber es ist gut zu wissen, das theoretisch mehr geht. Ob das Bike aber vor allem ich den Bikepark noch mal so richtig hart rann nehmen werden wage ich zu bezweifeln. Immerhin habe ich eine Familie zu versorgen und werde nicht jünger. Aber kleinere Table und Drops will ich schon mitnehmen und da schadet es bei meinem Gewicht - gepflegte 50 Kilo mehr als Du - nicht, ein paar stabilere Komponenten zu verwenden.

An alle anderen: natürlich kann der Federweg eine ordentliche Technik nicht ersetzen oder zumindest nicht besonders lange aber er hilft den Grenzbereich zu erweitern und das ist es doch was die meisten von uns wollen. Natürlich braucht man nicht mit Kanonen auf Spatzen zu schiessen und sollte das Einsatzgebiet im Auge behalten.


----------



## Cruisin´Devil (23. August 2009)

Hallo Leute,

es war alles aufs Stereo und dessen Einsatzbereich bezogen.

@stereotom: Ja, ich wäre mit mehr Federweg noch schneller den Berg unten, aner das will ich mitm Stereo ja garnicht, dafür hab ich andere Gerätschaften.

Aber wie gesagt, jeder hat seine Meinung, und das ist ok so.
Ist nur echt schade, dass sich jeder hier gleich angegriffen fühlt, wenn man nur helfen will.


----------



## Deleted 155727 (23. August 2009)

Verschoben in den 2009 threat 

Sorry war wohl falsch gepostet *g*


----------



## maxracingshox (31. August 2009)

was fahrt ihr denn so für gabeln? (trauriger versuch hier wieder  leben reinzubringen!)


----------



## Organspänder (31. August 2009)

RS Revalation 08


aber hätte hier auch mal ne Frage

Was würdet ihr für ein 2008 Stereo mit einer Kilometerleistung von ca. 8000km gebraucht bezahlen?


----------



## Andi 3001 (31. August 2009)

Kommt ganz auf die Austattung an. Aber ich befürchte, dass du bei den Stereos, mit etwas laufleistung nicht mit all zu viel rechnen musst...
So, zur Fred belebung, auch wenn schon im Zeigt her eure Cubes:

























Top Trails:


----------



## Cruisin´Devil (1. September 2009)

Thema Gabelfrage: in meinem is eine Magura Thor verbaut!

@ Andi: sehr sehr schöne Bilder.
wo warst Du da, wenn man fragen darf?


----------



## Andi 3001 (1. September 2009)

War in der Schweiz, genauer im Wallis in Leukerbad. Die ersten beiden Bilder waren am Matterhron, da hab ich die protektoren ausgepackt und hab erstmal ne rieeeeesen abfahrt genossen. Vom Schwarzsee (2600) bis auf knapp unter 1000 
Die anderen Bilder sind Am gemmipass, Kandersteg, Riderhütte, Torrenthorn, usw. Befindet sich bis aufs matterhorn alles um Leukerbad


----------



## Cruisin´Devil (1. September 2009)

Aha, ich dachts mir schon, der Berg kam mir bekannt vor.*smile*
Ah, Leukerbad sagst Du....sehr sehr fein.
Macht sofort Lust, wieder ganz schnell aus Deutschland zu verschwinden, und in den umliegenden Alpenländern die Trails zu rocken.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## derAndre (1. September 2009)

Cruisin´Devil schrieb:


> Thema Gabelfrage: in meinem is eine Magura Thor verbaut!


Die hat aber auch "nur" 140mm oder?


----------



## Cruisin´Devil (1. September 2009)

derAndre schrieb:


> Die hat aber auch "nur" 140mm oder?



Hallo,

ja, die Thor hat 140mm, und das is ok fürs All Mountain-Biken, wie ich finde.
Aber muss jeder selber wissen, was er rein bauen will....


----------



## C_marksStereo (1. September 2009)

Ich hab eine fox 36 rc2 van in meinem cube un bin voll voll VOLLL zufrieden, geometrie is besser den je, kann nur jedem raten: es macht einem das leben leichter, 2 cm federweg machen recht viel aus, un die steifigkeit is enorm besser.


----------



## maxracingshox (2. September 2009)

Also ich hab auch ne Thor verbaut und liebe sie... sehr feinfühlig und gut gedämpft. Und super einstellmöglichkeiten hat sie auch - das albert select ist mMn. besser als Lockout.


----------



## Kotoko (2. September 2009)

Steht hier zwar schon, aber der Gabelfrage kann ich einfach nicht wiederstehen 

Ich fahr in meinem 08er Stereo eine Rock Shox Domain 318 mit 160mm Federweg und U-Turn. für 2 Monate bin ich die Gabel als 180mm Version ohne U-Turn gefahren und muss sagen das beide Versionen meiner Meinugn nach perfekt in ein Stereo passen - sofern man eher Enduromäßig unterwegs ist. Ne FOX 36 Vanilla RC2 wär halt mein Traum, aber im vergleich zur Domain einfach unbezahlbar ^^


----------



## Peter-S (5. September 2009)

Unter den NEUIGKEITEN lassen auf der Webseite www.michels-bike-shop.de die 2010er Preise für CUBE abrufen


----------



## Goddi8 (5. September 2009)

Hallo zusammen,

hat gerade jmd die Maße der Dämpferbolzen des Stereo (oben und unten) parat? Muss neue bestellen und für's genaue Maß muss ich erstmal ausbauen und dann wieder einbauen bis die neuen da sind 
Ich weiß kein Akt aber Fragen geht schneller


----------



## Mc Wade (5. September 2009)

guck mal hier : www.bike-discount.de
haben ein komplettes Bolzen und Schraubenset im Angebot !
Gruss
Wade


----------



## Goddi8 (5. September 2009)

danke. hab ich schon gesehen. will aber die von tf


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## firefabi (8. September 2009)

Hallo zusammen,
ich bin nach 10 Jahren wohl oder üblem Hardtail Biking seit gestern auf ein Cube Stereo K 18 ( 18 ") umgestiegen - das war gestern. Beratung, Konfiguration Abschluss alles ordnungsgemäß im Fachhandel durchgeführt. Allerdings bin ich mir seit heute Nachmittag nicht sicher, ob die Wahl auf ein 18 " die richtige war - unter Berücksichtigung meiner Maße;

Größe: 1,84
Beinlänge 0,86
Gewicht 85 kg
Bike Erfahrung: Fortgeschritten
Typ/Style: 70 % Trail/Wald-Touren 

Glaubt man sömtlichen Bike Konfiguratoren, so wäre ich der typische 20" Typ. Leider habe ich nur 18" Bikes vorgestellt bekommen (auf kurzer Strecke Pobe gefahren), so dass mir jeglicher Vergleich fehlt.

Mich interessiert eure Meinung:
Passt das Bike auf meine Maße?
Habt Ihr Umtausch Erfahrungen auf Kollanz? Tausche 18" Zoll gegen 20" lieber Händler?

Über Anregungen würde ich mich sehr freuen!!!


----------



## ssirius (8. September 2009)

Zu dem Thema gabs in der letzten Zeit schon einiges in Zusammenhang mit dem Stereo hier zu lesen.

Ich bin bei Grösse u. Schrittlänge jeweils 2cm grösser und fahr 20". Bei mir passt das einwandfrei. Es kann aber durchaus sein, dass das 18" für deine Fahrweise u. Einsatzgebiet passt.
Deshalb solltest du auf jeden Fall mal ein 20" probefahren. Bis dahin aber erstmal dein eigenes stehenlassen, sonst ist die Chance auf Umtausch beim Händler gleich Null.


----------



## Andi 3001 (8. September 2009)

firefabi schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> ich bin nach 10 Jahren wohl oder üblem Hardtail Biking seit gestern auf ein Cube Stereo K 18 ( 18 ") umgestiegen - das war gestern. Beratung, Konfiguration Abschluss alles ordnungsgemäß im Fachhandel durchgeführt. Allerdings bin ich mir seit heute Nachmittag nicht sicher, ob die Wahl auf ein 18 " die richtige war - unter Berücksichtigung meiner Maße;
> 
> Größe: 1,84
> ...



Hm, also ich glaub ja das Radgrößen ab und zu auch bisschen überbewertet sind. In deinem fall hätte wohl auch nen 20ger gut gepasst, aber mal ehrlich. Fahr das rad, und wenns passt is gut, wenn nicht dann merkst du das. klingt doof. aber es zählt eigtl. nur die eigene perspektive..
Und ich glaube auch, dass man sich an einiges gewöhnen kann.
Und wenn du mal überlegst. Eigtl. ist bei dir dann die höhe interessant! die kann man ja normal auch etwas mit sattelstütze ausgleichen. Allg. hilft dir aufm trail eher ein kleinerer rahmen..
Wo steht denn die sattelstütze? und stört dich beim fahren bereits irgendwas?


----------



## firefabi (8. September 2009)

@ andi - genrell ist mein problem, dass ich dummerweise (weil mich auch keiner darauf angesprochen hat in dem Shop) kein 20" verglichen habe. Den Sattel habe ich ein wenig nach hinten gestellt. ich muss also einfach mal ein 20 " in der preis kategorie im shop vergleichen und danach urteilen. 

Ich bin bis dato nur 30 min auf der straße gefahren und hatte das gefühl, das ich für das Bike zu groß bin. Das kann sicherlich eine Gewöhnungsfrage sein. Alleine die Tatsache das ich den Rahmen nicht zwischen den Knien bei meiner Sitzhöhe halten kann ist ungewohnt.

Genrell meine Frage: Wie groß seht Ihr die Chancen auf einen Umtausch, für den Fall das ich es vom Preis Niveau auf ein 20" umtausche - sofern das 20 iger besser passt.


----------



## Kotoko (8. September 2009)

Hallo beisammen,

ich hab mir vor einiger Zeit meine 08er XT Kurbel (FC-M770) beschädigt. Ich war bei nem Sprung etwas schnell dran, hab die Landung verpatzt und bin mit dem Kettenblatt ziemlich übel auf nen Northshore aufgesetzt, faktisch is bei mir jetzt das große Kettenblatt etwas verbogen. Nicht so schlimm, dass man nichtmehr fahren kann, aber der Zustand so gefällt mir nicht wirklich. Auch das mittlere ist 1. nichtmehr das neuste und leider hab ich auch hier jetzt 3 verbogene Zähne und einen der fehlt. das kleinste ist noch in Ordnung und auch vom Zustand her kaum gefahren. 

Meine Frage wäre jetzt: bekomm ich für die Kurbel neue Kettenblätter her, oder darf ich mir gleich ne neue Kurbel besorgen? Wenn es Blätter gibt - kann man die 08er XT Kurbel auch auf 2 Fach umbauen? Wenn ja welche Kombinationen würden sinnvoll sein? 22/32 stell ich mir etwas ungünstig vor wenn ich mal längere Touren fahr die über Waldautobahnen gehen. Hier würd mir dann die Antriebskraft vom 44er Blatt fehlen. Also wär ne zwischenlösung sehr interessant - nur welche? 

Danke schonmal im Vorraus


----------



## Andi 3001 (8. September 2009)

Im Prinzip kannst du Die Kurbel umbauen, hab sowas aber noch nie gemacht; zumindest nich bei meiner ex XT! WElche Kombi sinnvoll wäre? hm, also n kleines 22ger brauchst! Musst mal schaun ob du nen "großes" mittleres herbekommst. und dann halt nen bashguard...
Aber kauf dir keine KB! Kauf dir die ganze Kurbel, da bist bei Shimano, wenn überhaupt nicht viel teurer dran und hast alles neu! gr. KB kost auch schon 60! mittleres vll. 40 = 100, und wenn ne neue nich viel mehr kostet (+tretlager, usw) dann würd ich doch die bevorzugen...Ich selbst bin zu Race Face gewechselt...Aber bei der hab ich den Bash demontiert und nen 3. KB draufgeschraubt..

@firefabi: Ich habe keine Ahnung! Bei dem shop in dem ich schraube wäre keine falsche größe verkauft worden Son fall hat ich noch nie! aber wenn dann darfst du das rad vorher nicht fahrn, und sonst hilft nur nachfragen-. Kann natürlich sein, dass der händler ien "stereo-problem" hatte! Heißt die stereos kommen viel zu spät, oder gar nicht, und alle die am anfang gedrängt haben haben sich in der zeit anderweilig bedient. und so hockt er auf dem rad und muss mit dem preis runter, wenns ne weile steht. und wenn er kein 20ger stereo da hat, dann wird er auch keins besorgen können, bis die 2010er ausgeliefert werden, und macht somit kein geschäft...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fatz (8. September 2009)

@Andi 3001: in welcher apotheke kaufst du deine teile?
@Kotoko: wenn du bei dreifach bleiben willst rentiert sich die neue kurbel, sonst ein 36er fuer die mitte
und n bashguard und gut is. schau mal bei bike-components.de. die habe ganz faire preise, wenn auch
hin und wieder mal eine gute woche lieferzeit. wenn man da anruft oder mailt kriegt man auch sehr 
kompetente auskunft.


----------



## Andi 3001 (8. September 2009)

fatz schrieb:


> @Andi 3001: in welcher apotheke kaufst du deine teile?
> 
> 
> Ich weiß den listenpreis nicht auswendig, ich weiß nur, dass sich bei zwei kettenblättern die getauscht werden müssen das sich bei shimano nicht mehr so wirklich lohnt und man bei denne dann besser ne neue kurbel kauft. So, und das stimmt wohl?
> Meine Apotheke ist für MICH recht günstig


----------



## pitr_dubovich (9. September 2009)

My 3 cents: Wünsche mir bei 190cm, 95 kg Gewicht und langen Beinen öfters mal ein 18" wenn ich unterwegs bin (auf einem 2008er 20"), insbesondere auf Trails. Mit ner kilometerlangen P6 und VRO-Vorbau kann man das Radquasi beliebig verlängern und erhöhen, die Wendigkeit eines kleineren Rahmens kriegt man damit aber nicht hin.

Für mich gilt zukünftig:Wenn beides ungefähr passt im Zweifelsfall den kleineren Rahmen nehmen, aktuell habe ich Ellsworth Epiphany in Größe M (sic) im Auge - oderwollen wir Rahmen tauschen;-?

Regards,
Pitr 

Im


----------



## maxracingshox (29. September 2009)

Guten Abend,
ich habe gestern zu meinem Erstaunen festgestellt, dass ich in den Sommerferien diesen Jahres eine neue Magura Thor aus der 2010er Palette gakauft habe - neu für 400 . Ich war sowieso erstaunt, warum ich die einzige Thor weitundbreit mit tapered steuerrohr und weißer brücke besaß, jetzt habe ich mir mal die Neuheiten von der Eurobike angeschaut und festgestellt dass meine Thor eine 2010er ist! wie kann das eigentlich sein??? Sie hat nur nicht den neuen Albert Select Knopf.


----------



## Fury (29. September 2009)

Kotoko schrieb:


> kann man die 08er XT Kurbel auch auf 2 Fach umbauen? Wenn ja welche Kombinationen würden sinnvoll sein? 22/32 stell ich mir etwas ungünstig vor wenn ich mal längere Touren fahr die über Waldautobahnen gehen. Hier würd mir dann die Antriebskraft vom 44er Blatt fehlen. Also wär ne zwischenlösung sehr interessant - nur welche?
> 
> Danke schonmal im Vorraus



man kann! ich fahre z.b. die letzte lx mit 24/38 zähnen. aussen ein specialtes ta bashguard. - schau mal in mein album, da sieht mans. geht mit xt ebenso problemlos.

zum schalten: ich schalte mit beiden blättern immer sieben gänge durch, damit habe ich 14 nutzbare gänge - bei hinten 11 - 34.


----------



## swatch-team (30. September 2009)

@maxracingshox

Vielleicht ne Vorseriengabell?
Wo hast sie denn gekauft?

Sieht bestimmt gut aus - nur wie willst die im Stereo verbauen das hat doch gar kein tapered steuerrohr


----------



## Cortezsi (30. September 2009)

swatch-team schrieb:


> @maxracingshox
> 
> Vielleicht ne Vorseriengabell?
> Wo hast sie denn gekauft?
> ...



Die Thor gibt's auch ohne konischen (tapered ) Gabelschaft.


----------



## maxracingshox (1. Oktober 2009)

Ich habe sie im bikemarkt erworben. Tja: das tapered-Rohr war erst ein groÃes Problem, da ich eigentlich 2 SteuersÃ¤tze verbauen mÃ¼sste, ich habe aber dann entdeckt, dass man fÃ¼r chris king jedes ersatzteil einzeln bekommt, also: chris king devolution steuersatz+ 1.5" gabelkonus bestellt. hat mich zwar nen arsch voll geld gekostet sieht aber gut aus und funktioniert noch besser  . Ich wollte halt die gabel zu dem Preis nicht mehr hergeben und habe mich dann fÃ¼r die Chris King Variante entschieden. Ein Steuersatz fÃ¼r 50â¬ hÃ¤tte mir auch allemal genÃ¼gt aber es gibt derzeit keine andere lÃ¶sung.


----------



## maxracingshox (1. Oktober 2009)

@Cortezsi: vorigen Beitrag lesen...


----------



## Cortezsi (1. Oktober 2009)

maxracingshox schrieb:


> @Cortezsi: vorigen Beitrag lesen...


Sorry


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cruisin´Devil (1. Oktober 2009)

@ maxracingshox

Doch doch, die Variante mit dem Steuersatz hätteste wesentlich billiger haben können.

Z.B. Acros bietet mit den AX-Modellen Steuersätze für Taper-Schäfte an, oder auch Reset Racing,  neuerdings auch Cane Creek sowie FSA! Hope wird da auch noch nachziehen!

Aber dennoch, der ChrisKing is natürlich auch fein, wie du aber schon gemerkt hast, kostet der halt viel Geld.

Gruss
Tony


----------



## swatch-team (1. Oktober 2009)

@ maxracingshox

Kannst du mal ein Bild einstellen wie die Gabel im eingebauten Zustand aussieht. Vorallem Steuerrohr zu Gabelbrücke würde mich interessieren.

Das mit dem Steuersatz ist natürlich ne coole lösung da bin ich auch nicht drauf gekommen.

mfg arno


----------



## Fury (1. Oktober 2009)

swatch-team schrieb:


> Das mit dem Steuersatz ist natürlich ne coole lösung da bin ich auch nicht drauf gekommen.
> 
> mfg arno



sorry, wenn ich mich einmische, aber beim stereo gehts wohl zur zeit nur so, entweder zwei verschiedene steuersätze zu verbauen oder eine gabel ohne tapered steuerrohr.
die steuersätze fürs tapered steuerrohr sind ja auch für tapered steuerohre am rahmen gedacht. das heißt 1 1/8 oben und 1,5 unten. das stereo hat aber oben auch 1,5 - damit scheidet der tapered steuersatz aus, weil er nur unten verwendbar ist!
beim stereo braucht man unten einen 1,5er steuersatz und oben einen 1,5>1 1/8 reduziersteuersatz! das gibts meines wissens nirgends so zu kaufen ausser man kauft die teile einzeln! somit alles richtig gemacht!


----------



## maxracingshox (1. Oktober 2009)

hier sieht man sie nur mal im eingebauten zustand, deteilfotos mach ich noch... (ich hoffe das mit dem hochladen hat überhaupt geklappt)


----------



## swatch-team (1. Oktober 2009)

@ maxracingshox

das sieht mal richtig geil aus
das passt richtig gut mit dem 1,5 steuerrohr

mit den normalen 1 1/8 Gabel sieht das immer sehr bescheiden aus

thx


----------



## maxracingshox (1. Oktober 2009)

Hier noch ein Paar Bilder, die ich gerade gemacht habe:
Danke


----------



## Cruisin´Devil (1. Oktober 2009)

fury9 schrieb:


> sorry, wenn ich mich einmische, aber beim stereo gehts wohl zur zeit nur so, entweder zwei verschiedene steuersätze zu verbauen oder eine gabel ohne tapered steuerrohr.
> die steuersätze fürs tapered steuerrohr sind ja auch für tapered steuerohre am rahmen gedacht. das heißt 1 1/8 oben und 1,5 unten. das stereo hat aber oben auch 1,5 - damit scheidet der tapered steuersatz aus, weil er nur unten verwendbar ist!
> beim stereo braucht man unten einen 1,5er steuersatz und oben einen 1,5>1 1/8 reduziersteuersatz! das gibts meines wissens nirgends so zu kaufen ausser man kauft die teile einzeln! somit alles richtig gemacht!




Also, da muss ich dich enttäuschen!
Er hat alles soweit richtig gemacht, jedoch gibt es sehr wohl die Möglichkeit einen Taper-Schaft in ein 1.5er Steuerrohr mit nur einem kompletten Steuersatz zu verbauen!
Ich sag nur Acros!!!


----------



## maxracingshox (1. Oktober 2009)

Wie heißt der Acros Steuersatz denn?
Der silberne Metallring unter dem Steuerrohr ist nebenbei eine Eigenfertigung auf der Drehbank, da zwar bei dem Chris King ein sehr schöner Preloader mitgeliefert wird, aber nur mit einem Adapter für 1 1/8" und er somit duch das Steuerrohr von unten "fallen"  würde. Quasi dasselbe Teil nur mit einem größeren Durchmesser.


----------



## Fury (1. Oktober 2009)

Cruisin´Devil schrieb:


> Also, da muss ich dich enttäuschen!
> Er hat alles soweit richtig gemacht, jedoch gibt es sehr wohl die Möglichkeit einen Taper-Schaft in ein 1.5er Steuerrohr mit nur einem kompletten Steuersatz zu verbauen!
> Ich sag nur Acros!!!



ich sach dann mal: stimmt! z. b. der AX 15 und der AX 25. richtig?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cruisin´Devil (2. Oktober 2009)

@maxracingshox

Schau mal unter dir, "fury9" hat die Antwort schon geschrieben!

@fury9

Vollkommen korrekt! Habs mir aufer Eurobike auch erst live eingeschaut.


----------



## dennisR (2. Oktober 2009)

Hi,
hat einer von euch zufällig ein 2009er Stereo K18 in weiß? Mich würde mal interessieren ob bei dem K18 auch die Sattelstütze und der Vorbau in weiß ist??? Man sieht ja immer nur Bilder vom One oder R1...

Gruß Dennis


----------



## Neo_78 (2. Oktober 2009)

Hallo soweit ich weiß sind die Sattelstützen schwarz und aus Alu vom K18.
Mir hat die Weiße, die aus Carbon ist, nämlich nicht zugesagt und die Schwarze genommen und die war vom K18.

Gruß Dirk


----------



## Bewer (11. Oktober 2009)

Servus,
wie ihr sehen kÃ¶nnt bin ich noch relativ neu hier. Ich bin grad am Ã¼berlegen mir ein Cube Stereo bei Rabe in MÃ¼nchen zu kaufen. Die haben da eine SE an der einiges verÃ¤ndert wurde, z.B. is ne Magura Louise dran. Beim lesen dieses Threads bin ich drauf gekommen das Rabe anstatt des von Cube verbauten Fox RP23 190mm DÃ¤mpfers einen mit 140mm Fw verwendet. Hat jemand von euch eine Ahnung in wie weit sich das auf das Fahrverhalten ausÃ¼bt und ob diese Ãnderung sinnvoll ist?

Hier der Link: http://www.rabe-bike.de/index.php?id=517&tx_ttproducts_pi1[product]=1263&tx_ttproducts_pi1[backPID]=517&image=1&detail=1

Kosten soll das ganze 2399,-â¬. Was haltet ihr von dem Preis? Ist der einigermaÃen vernÃ¼nftig? Hab gehÃ¶rt beim Rabe verhandeln die nicht so gerne.

Danke im voraus,

GruÃ Bewer


----------



## ThunderRoad (11. Oktober 2009)

Bewer schrieb:


> Beim lesen dieses Threads bin ich drauf gekommen das Rabe anstatt des von Cube verbauten Fox RP23 190mm Dämpfers einen mit 140mm Fw verwendet. Hat jemand von euch eine Ahnung in wie weit sich das auf das Fahrverhalten ausübt und ob diese Änderung sinnvoll ist?



Da bringst Du was durcheinander: Der Dämpfer hat eine Einbaulänge von 190mm. Der Federweg des Dämpfers beträgt dann 2" (=50,8mm) und durch die Hebelverhältnisse am Hinterbau entspricht das dann 140mm - und zwar bei beiden Bikes.


----------



## Bewer (11. Oktober 2009)

Ok, danke für die schnelle Antwort. Hatte mir schon gedacht das das keinen Sinn machen würde weil die sich bei Cube bestimmt was gedacht haben als sie das Rad konstruiert haben.

Wenn ihr mit jetzt noch sagt das der Preis stimmt is das Teil gekauft!

Gruß Bewer


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Andi 3001 (11. Oktober 2009)

Ich denk doch der Preis is sehr angemessen. Das Rad besitzt immerhin ein sehr hochwertiges Fox Fahrwerk, XT Komplett, Syntace Krämpel, DT laufräder. Alles gute teile. Bremsen sind geschmackssache. Sie taugen sicher irgendwo, mir wären sie zu lasch. Aber gut, für den Preis top austaattunG!


----------



## tzwenenen (11. Oktober 2009)

dennisR schrieb:


> Hi,
> hat einer von euch zufällig ein 2009er Stereo K18 in weiß? Mich würde mal interessieren ob bei dem K18 auch die Sattelstütze und der Vorbau in weiß ist??? Man sieht ja immer nur Bilder vom One oder R1...
> 
> Gruß Dennis


 

@dennisR

beim K18 sind Sattelstütze und Vorbau schwarz, siehe das Bild von meinem Würfel ...


----------



## derAndre (11. Oktober 2009)

Bewer schrieb:


> Servus,
> wie ihr sehen könnt bin ich noch relativ neu hier. Ich bin grad am überlegen mir ein Cube Stereo bei Rabe in München zu kaufen. Die haben da eine SE an der einiges verändert wurde, z.B. is ne Magura Louise dran. Beim lesen dieses Threads bin ich drauf gekommen das Rabe anstatt des von Cube verbauten Fox RP23 190mm Dämpfers einen mit 140mm Fw verwendet. Hat jemand von euch eine Ahnung in wie weit sich das auf das Fahrverhalten ausübt und ob diese Änderung sinnvoll ist?
> 
> Hier der Link: http://www.rabe-bike.de/index.php?id=517&tx_ttproducts_pi1[product]=1263&tx_ttproducts_pi1[backPID]=517&image=1&detail=1
> ...



Ich hab für mein "The One" weniger bezahlt. Ich kenne weder Sattel noch Bremsen aber mir scheint die The One und der Gobisattel besser oder zumidnest teurer.


----------



## Paolo (11. Oktober 2009)

Kann man jemand bei einem 16" Stereo die Überstandshöhe messen? Danke!


----------



## DanSel (11. Oktober 2009)

Hallo zusammen.
Mal eine kurze technische Frage:
Würde gern einen anderen Vorbau verbauen der für einen 1 1/8 Gabelschaft vorgesehen ist. Passt das auf mein Stereo K18 2009?


----------



## Andi 3001 (11. Oktober 2009)

derAndre schrieb:


> Ich hab für mein "The One" weniger bezahlt. Ich kenne weder Sattel noch Bremsen aber mir scheint die The One und der Gobisattel besser oder zumidnest teurer.



Dann hattest du einen verdammt guten Preis. Aber an nem Sattel sollte der radkauf wohl kaum scheitern., zumal das eh nur ein teil is, was jedem individuell passen muss Bremsen mäßig bist mit der one natürlich ganz weit vorne. aber magura is deshalb nihct minderwertig.


----------



## sinux (11. Oktober 2009)

Bewer schrieb:


> Ok, danke für die schnelle Antwort. Hatte mir schon gedacht das das keinen Sinn machen würde weil die sich bei Cube bestimmt was gedacht haben als sie das Rad konstruiert haben.
> 
> Wenn ihr mit jetzt noch sagt das der Preis stimmt is das Teil gekauft!
> 
> Gruß Bewer



Schau doch auch mal bei H&S Bike Discount:
http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/m41/k173/cube.html?od=&ft=1

Da kriegste 2009er K18 für 1699,- oder The One B&W für 2199,-


----------



## derAndre (11. Oktober 2009)

Andi 3001 schrieb:
			
		

> Dann hattest du einen verdammt guten Preis. Aber an nem Sattel sollte der radkauf wohl kaum scheitern., zumal das eh nur ein teil is, was jedem individuell passen muss
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Ja, das hatte ich definitiv. Vor allem weil ich ihn vor ca. 10 Wochen bekommen hab, also bevor die neuen Bikes bestelltbar waren.



sinux schrieb:


> Schau doch auch mal bei H&S Bike Discount:
> http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/m41/k173/cube.html?od=&ft=1
> 
> Da kriegste 2009er K18 fÃ¼r 1699,- oder The One B&W fÃ¼r 2199,-



Aber da schau, gÃ¼nstiger als 2399,- geht sogar schon regulÃ¤r. Auch wenn das neu ist. Das The One lag  letzte Woche noch bei 2799,- bei denen.

Der Preis ist auf jeden Fall gut und mir wÃ¤ren es die 200,-â¬ Wert von einem "Local Dealer" zu kaufen. Aber auf die The One wÃ¼rde ich nicht verzichten wollen. Die rockt!


----------



## KGBKamikaze (20. Oktober 2009)

Die Frage gabs zwar bereits schonmal, ich finde sie aber nicht mehr.
Mein Umwerfer kratzt beim Einfedern des Dämpfers am Rahmen, habe aber alles so besfestigt wie vorgegeben. Wie löse ich das Problem?

lg,
Patrick


----------



## rODAHn (20. Oktober 2009)

Mach doch mal bitte ein Foto davon...
Eigentlich kannst Du E-Type Umwerfer nicht "falsch" montieren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Andi 3001 (20. Oktober 2009)

Am RAHMEN? What? wie soll das gehen? Is doch n  e-type. vll. verbogen?


----------



## maxracingshox (22. Oktober 2009)

jaaa... das problem hatte ich auch: einfach mal bei den befestigungsschrauben gucken, man kann ihn "länger" machen. MMn. ein riesen konstruktionsfehler.


----------



## daniel07 (22. Oktober 2009)

bin jetzt auch ein "stereotyp". hab den 07er rahmen sehr, sehr günstig bekommen, allerdings komplett nackt und werde mir daraus erstmal ein restteile-bike zusammen bauen. einsatzgebiet wird enduro werden.

so sieht mein winterprojekt bis jetzt aus:






steuersatz muss ich wohl auf integriert ändern, da der gabelschaft 1cm zu kurz ist.
ich suche übrigens noch ne sattelklemme 38,0.


----------



## wildkater (22. Oktober 2009)

wieviel ist "sehr, sehr günstig"?


----------



## daniel07 (22. Oktober 2009)

mehr oder weniger geschenkt. so ein "eine hand wäscht die andere" ding.


----------



## FWck (24. Oktober 2009)

Dann sind wir (oder ich zumindest ) sehr gespannt, was du noch so aus dem Rahmen machst. Ich würde mich immer wieder über Infos+Bilder freuen 

Mfg
Fabian


----------



## Andi 3001 (25. Oktober 2009)

erstmal würd ich dem ding mal gescheite bremsen spendieren!

Ich brauch mein BIKE! ICh dreh durch! Schei* lager!


----------



## nullstein (25. Oktober 2009)

Mal ne Frage. Ich bin noch nicht so der Fachmann, aber gestern ist mir an meinem 09er Stereo The One aufgefallen, dass ich ne 1 1/8 Talas dran hab. Sieht irgendwie komisch aus, da das Steuerrohr ja 1,5 Zoll hat. Warum macht Cube das so? Und wieviele Distanzhülsen sind denn da drin?? 
Oder hat man Händler mich veräppelt??


----------



## Tintera (25. Oktober 2009)

1,5" ist einfach stabiler. Das Steuerrrohr nimmt nicht nur die Gabel auf sondern ist gleichzeitig ein Knotenpunkt des Rahmens. Distanzhülsen sind keine drin, ein Reduziersteuersatz tuts auch...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nullstein (25. Oktober 2009)

Schon klar, dass 1,5 Zoll stabiler sind. Das Flächenträgheitsmoment geht ja mit d^4 ein. Aber warum dann ne 1 1/8 Talas?? Und nicht ne 1,5er
Find ich unverständlich.


----------



## Tintera (25. Oktober 2009)

eventuell hat das etwas mit den Kosten zu tun....


----------



## nullstein (25. Oktober 2009)

Tintera schrieb:


> eventuell hat das etwas mit den Kosten zu tun....



Dann tut mir das Unternehmen Cube aber leid. Nen Bike für 2800 anzubieten und dann so ne Mix-Variante.
Naja...vielleicht kann mir ja jemand noch hilfreiche und ernstgemeinte Meinungen geben.


----------



## Andi 3001 (25. Oktober 2009)

Naja, wenn du mir ne Talas 140mm zeigst, die nen 1.5" schaft hat...


----------



## daniel07 (25. Oktober 2009)

bremse bleibt definitiv erstmal dran, da es vorerst ein restteilebike wird. hatte damit noch keine probleme, bin aber auch nicht der schwerste, und bremsen tu ich eh nicht viel. 

hat denn nicht einer von euch noch ne sattelklemme für ein stereo?


----------



## Tintera (25. Oktober 2009)

Andi 3001 schrieb:


> Naja, wenn du mir ne Talas 140mm zeigst, die nen 1.5" schaft hat...



Das meinte ich mit Kostengründen, denn eine 1,5" Gabel bekommst du kaum unter 1000 Euronen und entsprechend mehr oder auch zuviel Federweg...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Andi 3001 (25. Oktober 2009)

Der preis is doch sch... egal. Es is aber leider ne tatsache dass es schlichtweg keine 140er talas mit 1.5" gibt. 150er gibt es, allerdings wird Cube das nicht machen, da es dem Fritzz zu nahe kommen würde! 160 sowieso. Aalso von daher hat cube da schon alles richtig gemacht. Was das jetzt mit kostengründen zu tun hat....natürlich sind sie teurer, aber wos nix gibt, kann man nix kaufen.


----------



## Ryo (25. Oktober 2009)

Das neue Stereo hat doch die 150er oder?^^


----------



## Andi 3001 (25. Oktober 2009)

Ja das neue. Das hat ja auch 1.5 ............Aber vorher gabs das nich.Da gabs nur die 140er version.

(Hab mich da oben bissl komisch ausgedrückt)


----------



## zeKai (25. Oktober 2009)

Also passt in den FSA orbit 1,5 nur nen 1 1/8 Rohr durch? 
Oder ich würde mir einen neuen steuersatz kaufen für 1.5 bzw. für 1.5 zu  1 1/8 (konisch). Auch wenn der kauf einer Federgabel noch fern scheint ist es immer gut, etwas darüber zu wissen. Gibt es noch mehr breiten die von interesse sind?


----------



## daniel07 (25. Oktober 2009)

ja das siehst du richtig. egal ob 1,5 oder 1,5 zu 1 1/8, du bräuchtest mindestens die untere lagerschale neu. bei reinen 1,5 beide.
andere breiten sind mir nicht bekannt.


----------



## Andi 3001 (25. Oktober 2009)

Genau. Aber mal ehrlich! Drauf gesch.......
Also mmir wärs das nicht wert ne neue Gabel nur wegen der schaftbreite zukaufen. Man spürt es. Aber auf keinen fall so, dass sich der preis einer gabel nur für diesen zweck lohnen würde.


----------



## daniel07 (27. Oktober 2009)

so, es ist wieder was dazu gekommen: schaltkomponenten: 08er XT bis auf den umwerfer. das ist ein stx rc. der fkt. aber noch nicht, da mir das kunststoffzugführungsdingens unterm tretlager noch fehlt. kurbel ist ne gute alte isis husselfelt, pedale werden noch geändert. griffe sind brave connector.


----------



## KGBKamikaze (27. Oktober 2009)

das gibts doch nicht  9 Monate lang das rad aufgebaut, mit viel nervenzereissen, garantiefällen mit undichten bremsen und allem drum und dran. dann heute der große tag, alles fertig, will die vordere bremse nochmal n tick schleiffreier machen, begebe mich an die bremse und halte meine linke hand an der gabel fest. ich drehe das rad nochmal, um zu gucken, obs noch schleift. auf einmal ein ungeheuerlicher schmerz im zeigefinger, ich ziehe ihn sofort weg und starre auf meinen finger. es öffnete sich ein kompletter querdurchschnitt durch den fingernagel ins fleisch hinein, wodurch sofort das blut empor schoss. die scheibe ist ja nicht dünn wie ein messer, hat den nagel durchschnitten und die nageltrümmer praktisch in mein fleisch hinein püriert. ich hatte wohl unbewusst meinen zeigefinger zwischen den armen der scheibe. dann ins krankenhaus, gewaschen und desinfiziert, hab mich dagegen entschieden den nagel komplett raus reißen zu lassen, da so das ganze noch länger zur heilung dauern wird und lange schlimm aussieht. das schlimmste ist jetzt, dass das rad fertig und willig da rum steht, aber der letzte schraubendreher hats mir bis auf weiteres jetzt erstmal versaut, 2 wochen noch mindestens verband  schlimmer gehts nimmer


----------



## daniel07 (27. Oktober 2009)

aua, das kenn ich. allerdings am mittelfinger und innen, also nagel blieb bei mir zum glück unverletzt. sei froh, das dein nagel nicht längs gespalten wurde, denn dann hätte er gezogen werden müssen, da er sonst immer wieder an der stelle reißen würde. mein vater hatte das mal. ist echt unschön. aber zwei wochen halt ich für arg lang. naja, kannst du ja in der zeit mal fotos machen. lass sehen dein bike.


----------



## Cruisin´Devil (27. Oktober 2009)

Also, das kenn ich doch irgendwo her.
Ich kanns mitfühlen, auch den Schmerz!
Deshalb wünsche ich mal beste Genesung!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KGBKamikaze (27. Oktober 2009)

daniel07 schrieb:


> aua, das kenn ich. allerdings am mittelfinger und innen, also nagel blieb bei mir zum glück unverletzt. sei froh, das dein nagel nicht längs gespalten wurde, denn dann hätte er gezogen werden müssen, da er sonst immer wieder an der stelle reißen würde. mein vater hatte das mal. ist echt unschön. aber zwei wochen halt ich für arg lang. naja, kannst du ja in der zeit mal fotos machen. lass sehen dein bike.



ja, halte ich auch für zu lang angesetzt. mal gucken was der hausarzt mir so erzählen wird. morgen werden erste bilder geschossen


----------



## Andi 3001 (27. Oktober 2009)

Du armer. Das schmerzt!
Aber naja, shit Happenz (z wie zürich). Ich glaub wenn ich mein bike wiederhabe is die fox wieder da und ich bin die 160 nicht einmal gefahren


----------



## juerscha.p (28. Oktober 2009)

Hallo an alle mal,

hab mir nen 2009er Stereo Rahmen zugelegt!
Nun bin ich am überlegen, ob ich ne 32er oder ne 36er Fox
reinmachen soll!
Fährt vielleicht einer ne 36er im Stereo oder hat jemand die Einbauhöhen von der 32er(140 + 150) und der 36er?
Ach ja - was für Laufräder fahrt ihr denn so?
Vielen Dank schon mal!

Gruß
Jürgen


----------



## wildkater (28. Oktober 2009)

juerscha.p schrieb:


> Fährt vielleicht einer ne 36er im Stereo oder hat jemand die Einbauhöhen von der 32er(140 + 150) und der 36er?


Frag mal Andi 3001... hat 36er eingebaut, fährt aber noch nicht  -wegduck-


----------



## idworker (28. Oktober 2009)

tja der arme Andi, macht nicht so gute Erfahrungen mit Cu.. obwohl er auch noch in nem Bikeshop jobt. Vllt. klappts ja noch bis Weihnachten.....mit den Lagern........hehe


----------



## wildkater (28. Oktober 2009)

Bei mir waren es fast 2 Monate (dann wäre ja schon Weihnachten ) - dafür haben die Lager inkl. Einbau nix gekostet (Kulanz)...


----------



## Andi 3001 (28. Oktober 2009)

Ihr seid ja mal Drecks......  
Bei mir wirds kosten. Ich shcicke heute mal die ersten droh E-mails!.. Anrufe hab ich ja schon hinter mir!
Man man man; wenn ich glück hab, dann sind morgen entweder die Cube lager, oder "rumliegende SKS Lager" von nem Freund Die chancen stehen also doppelt Ich lass mir die laune nich verderben,. und gehe davon aus, dass ich am Samstag in der Pfalz ne 36 fahr
Wenn du also noch etwas (hofftl. nicht lange) wartest kann ich dir nen vergleichstbericht 32-36 geben


----------



## monkey10 (28. Oktober 2009)

juerscha.p schrieb:


> hab mir nen 2009er Stereo Rahmen zugelegt!
> Nun bin ich am überlegen, ob ich ne 32er oder ne 36er Fox
> reinmachen soll!
> Fährt vielleicht einer ne 36er im Stereo oder hat jemand die Einbauhöhen von der 32er(140 + 150) und der 36er?



Einbauhöhen wie folgt (Angaben laut Hersteller, Toleranz +/-5mm):

32er mit 140mm FW: 510,9mm
32er mit 150mm FW: 520,9mm
36er mit 160mm FW: 545,3mm

Bergab fährt sich eine 36er sicherlich nicht schlecht. Fürs bergauf fahren kannst eine zwar auf 100mm runtertraveln, bist aber trotzdem höher als eine versenkte 140er-Gabel.

Die Cubes neigen halt durch ihr kurzes Oberrohr und den relativ kurzen Kettenstreben dazu sich beim steileren bergauffahren leichter abzuheben als zB ein Trek oder Liteville. Das ganze wird durch einen kurzen Vorbau noch verstärkt...

Kommt also drauf an wo dein Fokus liegt bzw obs dir nichts ausmacht in dem einen oder anderen Singletrail bergauf zu schieben wo andere noch fahren. Des weiteren ists natürlich auch eine Geldfrage

LG


----------



## Andi 3001 (28. Oktober 2009)

Ich bin für gewöhnlich eigtl. eher dfer letzte der absteigt  Ist doch im Endeffekt nicht nur Bikeabhängig! Hängt doch auch mit deiner technik zusammen. Ich zumindest kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass ich wgen so nen paar mm aufeinmal nicht mehr hochkomm. Aber naja, zeigt der Test. Irgendwelche Daten vergleichen ist meistens weniger aussagekräftig


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## juerscha.p (28. Oktober 2009)

Hi,

DANKE schon mal für die schnellen Antworten!!!
Die 36er gibt´s doch auch mit 150 mm, oder?
Hat da einer noch eine Einbauhöhe?
Danke, Danke, Danke   

Gruß
Jürgen


----------



## Andi 3001 (28. Oktober 2009)

Nope. Di egibts nicht  Die egabs mal?!


----------



## KGBKamikaze (28. Oktober 2009)

So, das fertige Stück. Ziel in erster Linie war es (neben einem neuen Fully natürlich), Erfahrungen zu sammeln was das technische angeht, aber im Nachhinein merkt man auch, dass es was ganz anderes ist, das Ding über einen längeren Zeitraum selbst aufzubauen, wie wenn es fertig hingestellt wird. Eine ganz persönliche Bindung 




























Jetzt heißt es nur noch den durchschnittenen Fingernagel auskurieren und los gehts


----------



## FWck (28. Oktober 2009)

Sehr schönes Stück hast du dir da aufgebaut  Wie lang hast du dazu gebraucht?


----------



## daniel07 (28. Oktober 2009)

mein kompliment. das ist mal richtig schick geworden, aber ein bischen was ändern würde ich: 1.vorbau wär mir zu lang. 2. displays von den triggern ab und die bremsgriffe nach innen. 3. spacerturm muss weg (vorsichtshalber erstmal über den vorbau). und was ist das auf der gabelkrone, unterm steuersatz? ein spacer?


----------



## wurzelhoppser (28. Oktober 2009)

Nicht schlecht aber vielleicht mal etwas weniger Spacer.
Hier mal meins in schwarz














Bis dahin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KGBKamikaze (28. Oktober 2009)

daniel07 schrieb:


> mein kompliment. das ist mal richtig schick geworden, aber ein bischen was ändern würde ich: 1.vorbau wär mir zu lang. 2. displays von den triggern ab und die bremsgriffe nach innen. 3. spacerturm muss weg (vorsichtshalber erstmal über den vorbau). und was ist das auf der gabelkrone, unterm steuersatz? ein spacer?



also der vorbau hat 100mm, hat sich einfach gut angefühlt, aber ehrlich gesagt habe ich da bisher auch noch keinen kürzeren ausprobiert. werd ich bestimmt auch mal irgendwann in erwägung ziehen. das mit den displays werd ich umsetzen 
spacer auf der gabelkrone? also das ist alles nur der steuersatz, ein hope step down aus 08, den habe ich zwecks einbauhöhe gewählt, da die krone so etwas mehr abstand zum unterrohr des rahmens hat, wenn man beispielsweise stürzt und den lenker verdreht. so ein abgebrochener ETA hebel ist keine feine sache...

hier noch ein bild des steuersatzes





mit dem spacerturm unterm vorbau weiß ich auch noch nicht so recht, einerseits will ich den schaft nicht weiter kürzen, andererseits die spacer nicht über den vorbau setzen... mal schauen


----------



## Andi 3001 (28. Oktober 2009)

Warum kürzt du den schaft nich?? Ich mein wenns passt?! Und höher willst du auf keinen Fall!


----------



## KGBKamikaze (28. Oktober 2009)

FWck schrieb:


> Sehr schönes Stück hast du dir da aufgebaut  Wie lang hast du dazu gebraucht?



zu lang  hatte ziemlichen brasel mit dem steuersatz und den bremsen gehabt, garantiefälle usw usf
habe das ganze im frühjahr angefangen und wollte im sommer fertig sein, hat sich dann etwas verschoben 
der kostenpunkt liegt übrigens bei ca. 1850 euro, leider hab ich keine vorstellung davon wie günstig oder teuer ich jetzt verhältnismäßig davon gekommen bin. das ein eigenaufbau grundlegend teurer wird, ist mir bewusst. wie viel investiert man da normalerweise für ein durchschnittliches custom all mountain (ausstattung halt ähnlich)?


----------



## KGBKamikaze (28. Oktober 2009)

Andi 3001 schrieb:


> Warum kürzt du den schaft nich?? Ich mein wenns passt?! Und höher willst du auf keinen Fall!



er ist nichtmal so hoch wie er aussieht. der steuersatz zieht sich nicht wie der orbit z noch wie eine pyramide am schaft hoch, der endet apprupt nach dem steuerrohr und lässt den schaft somit recht lang aussehen. wenn ich mir darauf jetzt den orbit mit nem 1,5er spacer vorstelle, sind die unterschiede garnicht mehr so enorm. aber wie gesagt, ich denke es läuft erstmal darauf hinaus, dass ich einen spacer über den vorbau setze...


----------



## daniel07 (28. Oktober 2009)

ok den steuersatz kannte ich noch nicht, macht aber sinn, wenn die gabelkrone sonst anschlägt. hab ja selbst einen etwas höher bauenden steuersatz gewählt, allerdings um den lenkwinkel minimal flacher zu bekommen. probier mal nen 75er oder sogar 60er vorbau. bergab und auf trails ist das definitiv von vorteil und dann kannst du auch den "turm" weiter reduzieren, um bergauf wieder mehr druck aufs vorderrad zu bekommen. ist der preis fürs ganze bike gemeint?

@wurzelhopser
dank der größeren klemmhöhe deines auch sehr langen vorbaus, ist dein "turm" fast genauso hoch. ansonsten auch sehr schöner aufbau, aber mir schon zu schwarz. 
hab leider momentan nicht so viel geld und muss erstmal auf alte teile zurückgreifen.


----------



## KGBKamikaze (29. Oktober 2009)

daniel07 schrieb:


> ok den steuersatz kannte ich noch nicht, macht aber sinn, wenn die gabelkrone sonst anschlägt. hab ja selbst einen etwas höher bauenden steuersatz gewählt, allerdings um den lenkwinkel minimal flacher zu bekommen. probier mal nen 75er oder sogar 60er vorbau. bergab und auf trails ist das definitiv von vorteil und dann kannst du auch den "turm" weiter reduzieren, um bergauf wieder mehr druck aufs vorderrad zu bekommen. ist der preis fürs ganze bike gemeint?



Ja der Preis ist fürs ganze Bike.
Einen neuen Vorbau werde ich mir sicherlich in der nächsten Zeit anschaffen, erstmal wird das Rad jetzt so ausgeritten


----------



## juerscha.p (29. Oktober 2009)

Hi KGBKamikaze

schönes Bike - was hast´n da für ne Gabel verbaut? 
Und welche Einbauhöhe hat die?
Danke schon mal!

ruß
Jürgen


----------



## daniel07 (29. Oktober 2009)

KGBKamikaze schrieb:


> Ja der Preis ist fürs ganze Bike.
> Einen neuen Vorbau werde ich mir sicherlich in der nächsten Zeit anschaffen, erstmal wird das Rad jetzt so ausgeritten



top preis 
genau mach das, damit du die verbesserung beim kurzen vorbau auch merkst.


----------



## zeKai (29. Oktober 2009)

schnelle frage. Welchen durchmesser muss eine hope Sattel-schnalle haben das die bei einem cube stereo 09 passt... hab wohl versehentlich die falsche größe gekauft. Hab hier nen 34,9 doch irgendwie mag der ned um den rahmen hab auch ned mit Gewalt versucht. 

Oder muss man da biegen bis zum geht nicht mehr?


----------



## juerscha.p (29. Oktober 2009)

zeKai schrieb:


> schnelle frage. Welchen durchmesser muss eine hope Sattel-schnalle haben das die bei einem cube stereo 09 passt... hab wohl versehentlich die falsche größe gekauft. Hab hier nen 34,9 doch irgendwie mag der ned um den rahmen hab auch ned mit Gewalt versucht.
> 
> Oder muss man da biegen bis zum geht nicht mehr?




Brauchst ne 38 mm Klemme - der Durchmesser der Stütze ist 34,9 + Rahmen = 38 mm!

Gruß
Jürgen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zeKai (29. Oktober 2009)

Ich habe es befürchtet. Danke. 
najo umtausch sollte eh gehen.


----------



## juerscha.p (29. Oktober 2009)

zeKai schrieb:


> Ich habe es befürchtet. Danke.
> najo umtausch sollte eh gehen.



Weiss aber nicht, ob´s von Hope ne 38er Klemme gibt! 

Kanns Du vielleicht bei Deinem 09er mal gucken welchen Compression und Rebound Tune Du auf Deinem RP23 hast?
Danke!!!

Gruß
Jürgen


----------



## zeKai (29. Oktober 2009)

Der Compression tune ist der kleinste der 3 striche (hoffe das meinst du)
Und Rebound auch der kleinste der 3.


----------



## juerscha.p (29. Oktober 2009)

zeKai schrieb:


> Der Compression tune ist der kleinste der 3 striche (hoffe das meinst du)
> Und Rebound auch der kleinste der 3.



Yep!!! 

Danke


----------



## KGBKamikaze (29. Oktober 2009)

juerscha.p schrieb:


> Hi KGBKamikaze
> 
> schönes Bike - was hast´n da für ne Gabel verbaut?
> Und welche Einbauhöhe hat die?
> ...



danke, die gabel ist ne mazze xc600, wurde nach 2007 nicht mehr weiter ausgeführt, anstattdessen kamen die 44er, soweit mich nicht alles täuscht.
die gabel hat eine einbauhöhe von 505mm. die weiße version gibts allerdings so nicht auf dem markt, ist eine ausgebaute aus einem neurad


----------



## KGBKamikaze (29. Oktober 2009)

juerscha.p schrieb:


> Weiss aber nicht, ob´s von Hope ne 38er Klemme gibt!



Also meine Hope ist ne 38er...


----------



## juerscha.p (29. Oktober 2009)

Hab ich dann auch gesehen - sorry für meine Blindheit!!!


----------



## rODAHn (29. Oktober 2009)

Hi,

das sind echt schöne Bikes von Euch beiden!
...aber fahrt Ihr Eurer Stereos ernsthaft ohne Dämpferschutz?
Da ist doch der schöne RP23 unter "Dauerfeuer" !?
(Klar sieht es ohne Schutz besser aus)

Ist das auf den 2. Bildern eine RS Revelation gabel ohne Aufkleber?

LG

rODAHn


----------



## rODAHn (29. Oktober 2009)

Hier mal einige Bilder von meinem (Selbstaufbau) Stereo 2008:
(Die Gabel wird natürlich noch gegen ein 140 - 150mm Modell ersetzt)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KGBKamikaze (29. Oktober 2009)

rODAHn schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> das sind echt schöne Bikes von Euch beiden!
> ...aber fahrt Ihr Eurer Stereos ernsthaft ohne Dämpferschutz?
> ...



Selbstverständlich nicht! Der Ästhetik halber wurden die Fotos ohne einen Dämpferschutz geschossen, auf der Fahrt gehört der natürlich dran 

Auch netter Aufbau, zeig bald nochmal ein paar Fotos mit neuer Gabel


----------



## KGBKamikaze (29. Oktober 2009)

Gabs hier nicht mal jmd, der sein Stereo an der Wand aufgestellt hatte und es schräg runter hängen ließ? Ich finde das Foto nicht mehr, finde die Idee aber gut


----------



## daniel07 (29. Oktober 2009)

rODAHn schrieb:


> Hier mal einige Bilder von meinem (Selbstaufbau) Stereo 2008:



genau so gehört sich das mit den brems- und schaltgriffen.
schickes rad.


----------



## Andi 3001 (29. Oktober 2009)

KGBKamikaze schrieb:


> Selbstverständlich nicht! Der Ästhetik halber wurden die Fotos ohne einen Dämpferschutz geschossen, auf der Fahrt gehört der natürlich dran
> 
> Auch netter Aufbau, zeig bald nochmal ein paar Fotos mit neuer Gabel



Mh, also ich hab kein Schutz. Aber der Dämpfer ist souziemlich das einzige Teil was keinen stress macht  Scheint also auch pohne irgendwie zu funtionieren War noch nicht einmal beim service. ich hab nur zweimal nen luftkammerservice gemacht und die dämpferbuchsen gewehcselt 

Und geschphnt wird mein rad definittiv nicht! 

Ein FInger Bremsen ist mit abstand am effektivssten


----------



## fatz (30. Oktober 2009)

um mal wieder eine etwas aeltere themaik auszugraben:

hab mir vor ein paar wochen eine lyrik in mein 06er stereo geschraubt. krankheitsbedingt bin ich erst 
gestern zum fahren gekommen und das auch nur auf der hausrunde. aber das ding ist die absolute wucht!
da kann die alte fox xtt mit ihren lumpigen 130 luftgefederten millimeterchen nicht mal hinstinken. 
stahlfeder macht's! nie wieder eine luftgabel. ich bin begeistert!

zur technik: mehrgewicht erstmal gut 600g. ich werd aber noch mit yellowtape auf schlauchlos umbauen,
da gewinn ich dann wieder 200g und das neue 20mm-steckachs-vorderrad ist sowieso schon fast 100g
leichter als das alte mit der schimmligen xt-nabe. felge ist bei beiden sun-sos, speichen beim alten dt 2mm
beim neuen dt 1.8mm.

nur mein hac4 weigert sich noch sich mit den 30mm mehr entfernung  zum sender anzufreunden. wenn er 
mich weiter aergert, kommt er auf die gabelkrone....


----------



## juerscha.p (30. Oktober 2009)

@fatz

Keine Probleme mit der Geometrie?
Von 130 mm auf 160 mm?
Wie viel Unterschied ist denn bei der Einbauhöhe der beiden Gabeln?
Danke!

Gruß
Jürgen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## derAndre (30. Oktober 2009)

fatz schrieb:


> um mal wieder eine etwas aeltere themaik auszugraben:
> 
> hab mir vor ein paar wochen eine lyrik in mein 06er stereo geschraubt. krankheitsbedingt bin ich erst
> gestern zum fahren gekommen und das auch nur auf der hausrunde. aber das ding ist die absolute wucht!
> ...


Wie kommst DU mit dem U-Turn klar. Die Umstellung muss schon ziemlich heftig sein. Ich möchte meine zwei "klick" Absenkung an der Talas nicht mehr missen. Mit dem Gedanken eine Stahlfeder zu verbauen habe ich auch schon gespielt. Aber der Gedanke an das runter drehen hält mich davon ab.


----------



## fatz (30. Oktober 2009)

@juerscha.p:
garantie hab ich eh nimmer. das rad ist 3jahre alt. 
geo ist kein problem. die gabel ist ca. 25mm hoeher, wenn du den sattel 20mm vorschiebst, sitzt du
genauso wie zuvor. der lenkwinkel ist halt flacher, aber ich muss ja nicht immer mit 160mm durch die
gegend choppern....
berauf war ueberhaupt kein problem. geht genauso wie vorher.

@derAndre
bei der xtt musst du auch 2mal rumdrehen. da war noch nix mit 2 stufen. runterdrehen ist mit u-turn
auch im fahren moeglich. raufdrehen, geht nur mit wenig last auf der gabel. dh. dazu musst du eigentlich
stehen bleiben. juckt mich aber nicht so, da ich in den alpen eher lange anstiege hab. fuer's mittelgebirge
koennt's nerven. aber m.e. isses die stahlfeder wert. voellig anderes fahrgefuehl. sowohl vom 
ansprechen, als auch von der federwegsausnutzung.


----------



## KGBKamikaze (30. Oktober 2009)

Um das Problem mit dem schleifenden Umwerfer nochmal anzusprechen, zwei Bilder, damit man sich das Ganze besser vorstellen kann:

Diese Schraube schleift beim Einfeder an der Schweißnaht. Es ist sogar so, dass ich bei ausgeschaltetem ProPedal teilweise garnicht ins zweite Blatt schalten kann, da der Umwerfer an der Schweißnaht bei etwas eingefedertem Zustand sogar hängen bleibt 







Hier eine Aufnahme der bisherigen Spuren, so kann es jedenfalls nicht bleiben...





Man sieht sogar die unterschiedlichen Gänge (1-3), die an jeweils anderen Stellen beim Einfedern schleifen.


----------



## Andi 3001 (30. Oktober 2009)

Okay, das is mir neu!


----------



## derAndre (30. Oktober 2009)

KGBKamikaze schrieb:


> Um das Problem mit dem schleifenden Umwerfer nochmal anzusprechen, zwei Bilder, damit man sich das Ganze besser vorstellen kann:
> 
> Diese Schraube schleift beim Einfeder an der Schweißnaht. Es ist sogar so, dass ich bei ausgeschaltetem ProPedal teilweise garnicht ins zweite Blatt schalten kann, da der Umwerfer an der Schweißnaht bei etwas eingefedertem Zustand sogar hängen bleibt
> 
> ...



Versuchs mal mit ner anderen Schraube. Eine mit einem Runden flachen Kopf. Vielleicht reicht das ja schon?!


----------



## Freaky-D (30. Oktober 2009)

Jau das is echt mal übel!
Bei meinem 08er is ne Schraube mit Linsenkopf dran, aber das is ja ne "normale" Innensechskant... Versuch mal wie derAndre schon sachte, ne Linsenkopfschraube...


----------



## ThunderRoad (30. Oktober 2009)

Bei meinem 09er ist eine normale Zylinderschraube wie die auf dem Bild montiert. Streifen tut die nicht, aber bei mir war schon zwei Mal (auf 70km!) der Umwerfer blockiert weil sich dort Steinchen verfangen 
Ich glaub, den Dämpferschutz brauch ich doch noch. Denke mal der geht weit genug runter, damit auch der Umwerfer nicht mehr beschossen wird oder?


----------



## fatz (31. Oktober 2009)

@KGBKamikaze
nimm eine imbusschraube mit flacherem kopf und gut ist's. entweder du gehst in einen gut sortierten 
schraubenladen, keinen baumarkt (die norm-nummer kann ich dir raussuchen. bei bedarf pn), oder du 
baust die schraube aus und erledigst das mit der flex selber. geht schneller als ein foto machen und 
hier zu posten....


----------



## na!To (31. Oktober 2009)

Schwarz ist keine Farbe!

Seit Gestern bei mir:







18" Stereo mit 2010er Austattung. Gabel und Federbein machen schon mal einen deutlich besseren Eindruck als der "ältere" Fox Mist.


----------



## FWck (31. Oktober 2009)

Das sieht ja mal absolut geil aus mit der Farbe!  Aber woher hast du den Rahmen? Serienmäßig gibt's diese Farbe nicht, oder?

EDIT: Die Antwort auf meine Frage hab' ich grad im Bilder-Thread gefunden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wildkater (31. Oktober 2009)

@na!To:
was ist ein DT Swiss PW 1600 LRS "in echt" - sprich welche Komponenten werden bei dem so verbaut? Wie breit ist die Felge (innen)?
Auch wenn ich mein (farbloses!) schwarzes Bike liebe - das Neon-Stereo kommt echt lässig!


----------



## zeKai (31. Oktober 2009)

sehr geile Farbe. 
Ma gleich schauen was pulvern kostet...  Spaß!


----------



## daniel07 (31. Oktober 2009)

@ na!To: traumhaft schön. cleane felgen und gabel mit decals in rahmenfarbe und es wäre perfekt.


----------



## Andi 3001 (31. Oktober 2009)

@ na!To:
wir könnten fast ton in ton gehen (okay fast; aber grüün ist toll ) Auch wenns ein "Ur-stereo" ist


----------



## zeKai (31. Oktober 2009)

kann man die schrauben der Befestigung des Hinterbaus mit loctite sichern? Bei mir lockern sich sowohl die hollow achse des hinterbaus als auch neben dem kettenblatt die lagerschraube.

Das mit der Lagerschraube neben dem kleinen Kettenblatt ist mir heute beim fahren aufgefallen als die kette am schleifen war wie irre.. bis die irgendwann komplett blockierte. Durfte dann unterwegs erstmal die Kurbel abschrauben und die Lagerschraube wieder 6mm rein drehen. 
Gott sei dank nichts passiert mag mir garnicht vorstellen was passiert wenn sowohl die Achse oder halt die schraube neben dem Kettenblatt bei der fahrt raus springt. 
So kann das nicht weitergehen. Ich muss da alle 50-100km die Achse rein drehen meist nur eine Drehung aber dennoch. Und das mit der unteren Lagerschraube ist mir heute erst aufgefallen, habe diese nun festgezogen und werde das weiter beobachten. 

Loctite ja oder nein? Oder gibts andere möglichkeiten? 


Grüße


----------



## Andi 3001 (31. Oktober 2009)

Natürlich locktite. Schreibt Cube sogar zu den drehmomenten dazu?!


----------



## zeKai (31. Oktober 2009)

hm. Okay gut. Werde mir dann mal locktite holen im Baumarkt. Wo finde ich die Drehmomente? (ich schau mal auf google bzw. hier im forum werde die wohl finden) Auf der schraube stand glaub ich nichts mehr. 

danke schon mal


----------



## Andi 3001 (31. Oktober 2009)

ich kenn das lehrbuch bei uns in der werkstatt 
Aber ich glaub auf der Cube HP stehen sie auch..


----------



## FWck (31. Oktober 2009)

...und zwar genau hier: http://www.cube-bikes.de/xist4c/web...n-meines-Cube-Bikes-festziehen-_id_36431_.htm


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zeKai (31. Oktober 2009)

Ah herrlich. Vielen dank.


----------



## Mc Wade (31. Oktober 2009)

Hallo,
wer kann mir Auskunft über ein Spezialwerkzeug zum Ausbau der Hauptschwingenlager / Nadellager geben, bzw . hat Erfahrung im Wechsel dieser Lager ? Hab mir das heute mal angeschaut, mit den herkömlichen Hilfsmitteln / Stecknuss ALU - Austreiber ist da wohl nix zu machen !
Danke und Gruss
Wade


----------



## Andi 3001 (31. Oktober 2009)

Doch
Wir haben laaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaang gebraucht. aber dann gings. Da drin is fast keine Nase, wo du dran kannst. Irgendwann hatten wirs raus. Ist fummelei. (Am ende mit nem hammer und ner stange rausgekloppt )


----------



## Mc Wade (1. November 2009)

Andi 3001 schrieb:


> Doch
> Wir haben laaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaang gebraucht. aber dann gings. Da drin is fast keine Nase, wo du dran kannst. Irgendwann hatten wirs raus. Ist fummelei. (Am ende mit nem hammer und ner stange rausgekloppt )



Hallo nochmal,
habe eben das folgende Werkzeug gefunden, damit sollte es ohne Beschädigung des Hinterbaus gehen !?
http://www.ace-technik.de/krumm-innenauszieher-19-24-mm.87276.html

Gruss
Wade


----------



## wildkater (1. November 2009)

Mc Wade schrieb:


> habe eben das folgende Werkzeug gefunden, damit sollte es ohne Beschädigung des Hinterbaus gehen !?
> http://www.ace-technik.de/krumm-innenauszieher-19-24-mm.87276.html


Kann das jemand bestätigen? Dann hole ich mir nämlich auch einen...


----------



## Mc Wade (1. November 2009)

wildkater schrieb:


> Kann das jemand bestätigen? Dann hole ich mir nämlich auch einen...



Habe den oben genannten Auszieher online gefunden ( kann also bezgl. Funktion nix sagen ) , in diesem Katalog 
www.ace-technik.de gibt es auch noch einen speziellen Nadellagerauszieher.

http://www.ace-technik.de/artikeldetails.php?p=ACE1&aid=87286 

Bei den angegebenen Preisen, werde ich mir den im Werkzeugfachhandel erst mal anschauen. 
Gruss
Wade


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maxracingshox (5. November 2009)

Hi Cubelers,
hab am woende meine Race Face Atlas auf 22-36 umgerüstet, weil ich zunehmend gemerkt habe, dass ich die 44 Zähne bis auf bei langen Straßentouren nicht brauche und muss sagen, ich bin echt begeistert. Man hat ein viel besseres übersetzungsverhältnis( man muss sich nur etwas umgewöhnen, sonst kackt man beim bergauf-hochschalten etwas ab .
Und so siehts aus:


----------



## OnePunchMickey (5. November 2009)

Hilfe!!!!!
Meine RS Revelation knackt beim ausfedern.  Kann mir jemand weiterhelfen? Oder hatte jemand schonmal ähnliche Probleme? Anfangs war es nur bei ganz ausgefahrener Gabel. Eine viertel Umdrehung am U-Turn und es war weg.....
Doch mittlerweilen will es garnicht mehr aufhören. Knacken tut es nur beim ausfedern und wenn ich das Rad bei gezogener Bremse bewege.


----------



## Andi 3001 (5. November 2009)

Bei Fox würde ich sagen die gabelkrone is schuld. Bei Rock shox: KA 
@maxracingshox: Kein Bashguard? Der race face sieht doch geil aus


----------



## zeKai (5. November 2009)

@maxracingshox: was das für Dämpfer hinten. Sieht aus wie nen dämpferschutz aus einer RedBull Dose. 

Beim knacken der Gabel würde ich zu meinem Händler wandern  Meine Gabel schmatzt manchmal aber das wars dann auch schon.


----------



## rbknight (6. November 2009)

Bald kann ich auch hier mitreden hab heute nach nem neuen Bike geschaut das Stereo Rx wirds. Hoffentlich kann ich morgen noch rumfahren.
http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/k173/a10964/stereo-black-anodized-k18-2009.html
Das hier wirds nur ich kaufe es bei nem FachhÃ¤ndler fÃ¼r 1600â¬


----------



## Cruisin´Devil (6. November 2009)

OnePunchMickey schrieb:


> Hilfe!!!!!
> Meine RS Revelation knackt beim ausfedern.  Kann mir jemand weiterhelfen? Oder hatte jemand schonmal ähnliche Probleme? Anfangs war es nur bei ganz ausgefahrener Gabel. Eine viertel Umdrehung am U-Turn und es war weg.....
> Doch mittlerweilen will es garnicht mehr aufhören. Knacken tut es nur beim ausfedern und wenn ich das Rad bei gezogener Bremse bewege.



Wenns die Revelation von 2009 is, lass ma nachm Ölstand schaun!
Das Knacken kann daher rühren, dass zu wenig Öl drin is.
Leider hatten das bei der 2009er Serie viele RS-Gabeln, u.a. auch die Boxxer.


----------



## Andi 3001 (6. November 2009)

YUHU!
Mein Bike lebt! Die 36 is drin und alles scheint zu laufen!
Morgen bin ich nicht da, aber vll. gibts sonntag mal nen bericht von der 36


----------



## rbknight (7. November 2009)

Konnte es heute noch nicht abholen weil ich das Geld nicht abheben konnte. Am Montag muss ich in der Mittagspause zur Bank und nach der Arbeit hohle ichs ab. Ich freu mich schon so sehr kann kaum noch ruhig sitzen. Wie sind eure erfahrung mit dem Stereo rx?


----------



## powderliner (7. November 2009)

wirst wohl einer der ersten mit  nem Stereo RX sein. Mein Händler meinte ohne Gewähr das sie wohl anfang nächster Woche bei ihm geliefert werden... ;-) freu...


----------



## zeKai (7. November 2009)

Hier mal meinen Cube nach kleinerem umbau. Neu sind bremsen, felgen, griffe und sattelschnalle.... ärgerlich das die ventidiscs farblich nicht zum rest elox passen. 
In der totalen:













Irgendwann kommen noch nen paar kleinere weiße teile dran. Ob lenker vorbau oder sattel bzw. stütze weiß ich noch nicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nullstein (7. November 2009)

Sieht sehr edel aus dein Würfel. Und ich mag deinen LRS!!! Nur leider ist der so teuer


----------



## rbknight (7. November 2009)

powderliner schrieb:


> wirst wohl einer der ersten mit  nem Stereo RX sein. Mein Händler meinte ohne Gewähr das sie wohl anfang nächster Woche bei ihm geliefert werden... ;-) freu...


Aso nene ich hab das 09 modell weil ich es sehr günstig bekam natürlich Neu. ICh habe es doch noch heute bekommen ich glaub das ich nochmal raus gehen muss. Es liegen echt welten zwischen meinem alten und dem neuen.


----------



## daniel07 (7. November 2009)

@ zeKai:
sehr, sehr schick. das mit den discs ist schade, aber ventis sind eh nicht mein fall. ich würd normale oder windcutter draufmachen > farbproblem gelöst und noch gewicht gespart.

für meins hab ich jetzt günstig einen neuen rs monarch 3.1 in der bucht geschossen, mal sehen wie er sich macht. kann es ja leider noch nicht ausprobieren.


----------



## maxracingshox (7. November 2009)

Hi, ich sehe keinen Sinn darin einen bashguard drauf zu machen, wenn ich vorher auch keinen hatte. Als Dämpferschutz Hab ich in der tat ne Red Bull Dose aufgeschnitten und mit doppelseitigem Tape aufgeklebt.


----------



## wildkater (7. November 2009)

maxracingshox schrieb:


> Als Dämpferschutz Hab ich in der tat ne Red Bull Dose aufgeschnitten und mit doppelseitigem Tape aufgeklebt.


Interessante Variante - kannste mal ein Foto machen?


----------



## maxracingshox (7. November 2009)

Mach ich, geht aber erst morgen Abend. Ist eigentlich ganz simpel: Dose oben und unten vom Deckel trennen( mit Schere), der Länge nach aufscheiden und auf den Dämpfer kleben. Sorgt immer für Aufsehen und schützt den dämpferkörper perfekt.


----------



## FWck (8. November 2009)

@ rbknight: Glückwunsch zum neuen Bike, aber wo bleiben die Bilder?


----------



## rbknight (8. November 2009)

So hier sind ein paar Bilder vom meinem Cube für euch wahrscheinlich nichts besonderes aber für mich schon habe schon paar Monate gespart aber bis jetzt denk ich es war jeden cent wert. Aber Pedale hab ich mal geschenkt bekommen weil ich nicht passende Schuhe habe. Die Pedale die dabei waren hab ich natürlich auch daheim. Und nen Tacho hab ich auch schon dran


----------



## zeKai (8. November 2009)

Is das ned nen stereo 08 k18? Nunja auch egal. Glückwunsch zum stereo  Aber die Pedale gehen gar nicht. 
Was ich gut finde is die weiße Schrift nicht wie bei mir so reingelasert grau.

Dann viel spaß damit!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rbknight (8. November 2009)

wo du es sagst , das könnte sogar sein aber egal hat dafür weniger gekostet als das stereo rx 09 im INternet und . Und Tacho und ein gescheites schloss hab ich auch für nen günstigeren Preis dazu bekommen, also schlimm wärs nicht . Ich werd dann mal wieder die Wälder erkunden. Und Pedale kommen wahrscheinlich die clickies die dabei waren wieder drauf aber mit normalen schuhen sind die welche gerade drauf sind besser ,


----------



## Andi 3001 (8. November 2009)

Hajo...das is natürlich ein 08er. Und RX gibts für 2010
So...seit Freitag setht mein Bock mit 36!

















Fahrbericht gibts leider noch keinen


----------



## Sunset (8. November 2009)

@andi 3001 ist deine 36er fox eine 1,5" version?


----------



## daniel07 (8. November 2009)

nein, sonst könnte er keinen integrierten steuersatz verbauen.
macht sich aber echt gut die 36.


----------



## Sunset (8. November 2009)

daniel07 schrieb:


> nein, sonst könnte er keinen integrierten steuersatz verbauen.
> macht sich aber echt gut die 36.



dachte an eine tapered-version und warum sollte dies nicht gehen? der rahmen solte eigentlich auch dafür ausgelegt sein.
*
*


----------



## Andi 3001 (8. November 2009)

Tapered geht. Ist aber keine aktuelle gabel und wardamals noch nich mkt tapered zu haben 
Also fuhr sich heute bergab ganz nett; aber ich brauch dazu nen langzeiteindruck  Bergauf hab ichs heut aber gemerkt! Gabel war natürlich abgesenkt, un ich weiß nich worans lag, ob daran dass ich ne woche nimma aufm bike saß, dass es im vergleich zum scott was ganz anderwes is, oder daran dass ich verrotzt bin....Ich wünsche mir dass es an irgendwas davon lag. Denn wenn nich, dann merkt man die über 14  einhalb kilo deutlich
Muss mir auch überlegen ob meinem radl  braun steht...Habe die möglichkeit bei der farbe zu variieren

Achja, fährt sich mittlertweile übrigens verdammt kompakt und sehr aufrecht. In dem einsatzgebiet mag ichs genauso!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## daniel07 (9. November 2009)

klugschei§ermodus an: tapered geht, auch ne reine 1.5 geht, aber es müsste dann mindestens die untere schale des steuersatzes aussen liegen. und das ist bei Andi 3001 nicht der fall. klugschei§ermodus aus. ein bild bei tageslicht wäre aufschlussreicher, was die farbkombi angeht. aber könnte mir vorstellen, dass es ganz gut aussieht.


----------



## Andi 3001 (9. November 2009)

Werd ich die Tage machen. Das braun wirkt aber wie schwarz, und ist auf den zweiten blick eigtl. schön azuschauen....Weiß noch nich,...Erstmal technische eindrücke sammeln...


----------



## zeKai (9. November 2009)

Bei Tapered brauchst dann 2 steuersätze? eine 1,5" schale unten und eine 1 1/8 reduziert von 1,5" für oben? (also wenn man eh nen 1,5R drin hat nur noch einen normalen außen liegenden für unten? Bleh welch Verwirrung.

Hab heute zum ersten mal am Stereo mal die Gabel ausgebaut um mir das mal anzuschauen. Das mit dem Innenlager war immer ein Buch mit sieben siegeln 
Der konus da am FSA orbit ist auch ein Riesenmetallklops dachte immer da sei was drin. Irrglaube. Da war ziemlich viel Dreck drin, da mir ja schon recht früh die dicht-ringe beim putzen gerissen sind. Sauber gemacht... neues fett dran. Läuft. 


@Andi ich weiß ja nicht zwar passt braun gut zu grün aber wie sieht das auf Dauer aus. Schwarz ist einfach passend zu fast allem und zeitlos! Wenn du eine Chance hast die selbe in schwarz zu bekommen... ich würde wechseln.


----------



## fatz (9. November 2009)

@zeKai
entweder so, oder du nimmst gleich einen tapered steuersatz [kopfschuettel]


----------



## OnePunchMickey (9. November 2009)

Hallo zusammen!

Hat jemand von euch ne verstellbare Sattelstütze an seinem Stereo?
Ich bin auf der Suche nach so einem Teil und bräuchte ein paar Empfehlungen....
Danke schon mal!

Gruß Mickey


----------



## Fury (9. November 2009)

fatz schrieb:


> @zeKai
> entweder so, oder du nimmst gleich einen tapered steuersatz [kopfschuettel]



das thema hatten wir ja schon mal bei #3981 - 3983 behandelt....





> Hat jemand von euch ne verstellbare Sattelstütze an seinem Stereo?
> Ich bin auf der Suche nach so einem Teil und bräuchte ein paar Empfehlungen....
> Danke schon mal!



ja habe ich...

meine subjektive empfindung: ja unbedingt empfehlenswert, ich möchte nie mehr ohne fahren. und nie ohne remote.
ich habe die maverick (jetzt crank brothers) mit 75 mm verstellung. das reicht. beim stereo ist es so, dass das sattelrohr nicht im tretlager endet sondern davor - das macht den winkel des rohres flacher, was wiederum bedeutet, dass der sattel je weiter abgesenkt, je weiter nach vorn kommt. wenn der sattel noch weiter (wie z.b. 125 mm) abgesenkt wird, ist er zu weit vorn.


----------



## Andi 3001 (9. November 2009)

Mh...Wenn ich meinen Sattel absenke, gehhts bergab ---> ich stehe`?! Also sche.....iß egal wo der sattel is....hauptsache nich im weg?!
N Kumpel hat die Kindshhock drin un is super zufrieden..die hat auch mehr verstellweg... Ich persöhnlich bräcuhte den z.b.


----------



## freeride_bogl (9. November 2009)

du willst nich ernsthaft den milky green lack verschandeln oder


----------



## OnePunchMickey (9. November 2009)

klar fährt man bergab im stehen.... aber der schwerpunkt sollte doch irgendwo über dem horizontalen drehpunkt liegen, oder?!?! bin mir da jetzt auch nicht so sicher.
wenn ichs den berg runter krachen lassen will, stört mich auf alle fälle der sattel.... bild ich mit zumindest ein...


----------



## Andi 3001 (9. November 2009)

freeride_bogl schrieb:


> du willst nich ernsthaft den milky green lack verschandeln oder



Ja bist du dann wahnsinnig????????  Wenn dann muss sich die gabel anassen! Hallo?! Wo samma dann?! ( Grün ist einer der mitgünde warum ich mein bike noch fahre!....Angenommen mir bricht der rahmen, und ich grig nen schwarzen...Dann sach ich tschüss, und verticks

Ja, die Position sollte grob mittig, also im schwerppunkt sein. ABER: das ändert ssich!....in manchen kurven brauchst druck aufs vorderrad, an steilen stücken, musst das vorderraad leciht machen, also nach hinten, wenns verblockt is sowieso.....
Das Problem vieler is, dass sie zu weit vorne hängen. Ich denk wahrsch. unter anderem wegen dem sattel. Deshalb kommt der bei mir immer schön ganz rein...gessesen wird ohnehin nich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OnePunchMickey (9. November 2009)

ganz klar. ich möchte das vestellen halt unter der fahrt machen.
der durchmesser ist 34,9, oder? reduzierhülsen gibts beim freundlichen???


----------



## Andi 3001 (9. November 2009)

jo, genau...


----------



## Fury (10. November 2009)

OnePunchMickey schrieb:


> ganz klar. ich möchte das vestellen halt unter der fahrt machen.
> der durchmesser ist 34,9, oder? reduzierhülsen gibts beim freundlichen???



bei meiner maverick war die reduzierhülse gleich mit dabei. sollte bei crank brother eigentlich auch so sein.



> Mh...Wenn ich meinen Sattel absenke, gehhts bergab ---> ich stehe`?! Also sche.....iß egal wo der sattel is....hauptsache nich im weg?!
> N Kumpel hat die Kindshhock drin un is super zufrieden..die hat auch mehr verstellweg... Ich persöhnlich bräcuhte den z.b.



wie gesagt, nur mein subjektives empfinden...

soweit ich weiss, gibts die crank brothers auch bald in 100 mm...


----------



## Andi 3001 (10. November 2009)

Gibt ja auch noch die kindshock....


----------



## Fury (10. November 2009)

Andi 3001 schrieb:


> Gibt ja auch noch die kindshock....



klar. ich meinte damit nur, dass man zwischen 75, 100 und 125 wählen kann wenn man die (bezahlbaren) crank brothers und kindshocks ins auge fasst.


----------



## Mc Wade (14. November 2009)

Habe wie einige Seiten vorher schon mal bemerkt, inzwischen das notwendige Werkzeug ( Innenauszieher / Gegenstütze ) zum Ausbau der Hauptschwingenlager / Nadellager - Stereo/Fritzz - 2008 getestet, und für geeignet befunden !
Lagerausbau geht problemlos, anbei nochmal die Links für das Werkzeug, dass ich mir gekauft habe : Gegenstütze,
http://www.kukko.com/index.cfm?page=pages/produkte2/produkt.cfm&m=2&id=68
Innenauszieher 14-19 mm
http://www.kukko.com/index.cfm?page=pages/produkte2/produkt.cfm&m=2&id=61
War mit zusammen 60  nicht ganz billig, aber bei zwei Räder dann doch lohnenswert.
Am besten wäre es natürlich man würde einen weiteren Biker mit Stereo oder Fritzz in seiner Nähe zur Kostenminimierung/teilung finden !

Gruss
Wade


----------



## Andi 3001 (14. November 2009)

Da ich hoier keinen kenne, der eins hat, was er so viel gefahren hat, dass die lager getauscht werden müssen, haben wir das lager auch ohne werkzeug rausoperiert...hat nach ausprobieren schließlich auch geklappt.....nur so am rande..


----------



## Mc Wade (14. November 2009)

6000 Km nur so am Rande, eigendlich nicht sehr viel aber bei 105 Kg 
Habe mir das auch vorher angeschaut, aber eins der beiden Nadellager lässt sich nur schwer ... rausfummeln anders kann man das wohl nicht umschreiben. 

Gruss
Wade


----------



## Andi 3001 (14. November 2009)

genau rausfummeln.....mit "hier" hab ich meine geografische lage gemeitn......Ich hab 9000


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wildkater (15. November 2009)

ca. 92 kg (im Sommer 90 kg!) - ca. 3.500 km!!!

Habe aber zugegebenermaßen ab und an den bösen Dampfstrahler an der Tanke benutzt. Böses Foul glaube ich...


----------



## Mc Wade (15. November 2009)

Hallo nochmal,
ich könnte mir auch vorstellen den Innenauszieher/Gegenstütze zu verleihen ( gegen eine Gebühr von 5  + Porto hin/zurück hermes 8,40  )
Müßte man im Falle eines Falles vorher telefonisch abstimmen.
Wäre auf jeden Fall günstiger als kaufen und besser als die Schwinge zu verhuddeln 
Gegebenenfalls kann man sich ja bei mir melden.
gruss
wade


----------



## KGBKamikaze (15. November 2009)

maxracingshox schrieb:


> Mach ich, geht aber erst morgen Abend. Ist eigentlich ganz simpel: Dose oben und unten vom Deckel trennen( mit Schere), der Länge nach aufscheiden und auf den Dämpfer kleben. Sorgt immer für Aufsehen und schützt den dämpferkörper perfekt.



Also ich wär noch immer an einem Bild interessiert


----------



## nullstein (15. November 2009)

So sieht das bei mir aus mit der Dose.


----------



## Andi 3001 (15. November 2009)

Hat das eigtl. auch nen tieferen sinn oder so?


----------



## zeKai (15. November 2009)

Tiefere sinn: Style


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Andi 3001 (15. November 2009)

Isn argument. das wars dann aber auch


----------



## nullstein (15. November 2009)

Wer braucht tieferen Sinn? Wozu baut man sich eloxierte Sattelklemmen oder eloxierte Naben ein?? Die Optik ist halt wichtig. Und jedem gefällt was anderes.
@Andi: Du sagtest mal das du dein Stereo auch nur wegen dem Grün fährst. Is doch auch nur optik. Oder fährt sich nen schwarzes Stereo schlechter


----------



## Andi 3001 (15. November 2009)

Ne ich hätte das rad auch in schwarz gekauft, oder orange (wie ursprüngliuch geplant)...Ich mein wär schön blöd sich nen rad nachg der farbe auszusuchen Aber mittlerweile, wo es auf der kippe steht das rad zu behalten würd ich das grün nicht missen wollen...zumindest ist der look nen absolutes PRO argument ....Hast schon Recht..optik bestimmt die welt  (Funktion darf aber nicht vernachlässigtwerden! -  steht bei mir sogar eher im vordergrund...)


----------



## wildkater (15. November 2009)

Also ich bin jetzt auch etwas enttäuscht. Ich dachte, das wäre eine neue Lösung den Dämpfer zu schützen - ist im Endeffekt aber nur ein Optik-Tuning des Fox RP23, der mir aber auch so ganz gut gefällt...


----------



## nullstein (15. November 2009)

Wie wollt ihr denn den Dämpfer mit ner Blechdose effkektiv vor Dreck schützen?? Bei jedem kleinen Stein würde die Dose doch wegbeulen. Und die Dose direkt auf den Kolben wär ja katastropha für den Kolben!!


----------



## rODAHn (16. November 2009)

Hat sonst noch einer eine gute Idee für einen (gutaussehenden) Dämpferschutz? 
...das Originalschutzblech ist nämlich richtig häßlich! :kotz:


----------



## Andi 3001 (16. November 2009)

Mh. Ich benutz keinen, und habe mit dem Dämfer als so ziemlich einziges Bauteil noch keine probleme gehabt! Und ich schone das rad nicht und fahre bei jedem wetter  So ein oder wenn sich das ergibt 2 mal im jahr nen luftkammerservice gamcht (geht ja schnell) und fertig..


----------



## m.rr (16. November 2009)

Andi 3001 schrieb:


> So ein oder wenn sich das ergibt 2 mal im jahr nen luftkammerservice gamcht (geht ja schnell) und fertig..


 
Hi Andi, machst Du das selbst?


----------



## Andi 3001 (16. November 2009)

Mit chefe ja. Am Rp23 is das kein Problem. Gabeln sind da schon schwerer...


----------



## zeKai (16. November 2009)

sieht jedenfalls einfach aus im video. 
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vb8BNsFcINQ"]YouTube- Float RP23 Rebuild[/ame]


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Andi 3001 (16. November 2009)

Genau. Aber das brauchst nicht wirklich oft machen! (ich habs an meinem eigenen so nach 9000km noch nicht gemacht)...Im prinzip reichts erstmal aus, das ding aufzumachen, und diese Fox fluid sonstwas pampe reinzumachen...Schaun ob alles funktioniert - fertig. 5 min arbeit, hält


----------



## m.rr (16. November 2009)

hm ... stimmt, das sieht machbar aus.

EDIT: ah mist, nicht aktualisiert, das mit der Pampe hört sich nicht verkehrt an Andi, danke für die Infos!


----------



## m.rr (16. November 2009)

Ich weiß, dass das so ein Thema für endlose Diskussionen ist, ist auch bestimmt schon x-mal durchgekaut worden, mich würde aber trotzdem noch mal interessieren, was ihr mit den Lagern an der Schwinge usw. macht. Macht ihr da von außen Brunox oder sonst was rein, oder lasst ihr die in Ruhe. Kaputte Lager gab es hier ja in der letzte Zeit einige


----------



## Andi 3001 (16. November 2009)

Brunnox bringt dir von aussen gar NIX! Wen du was tun willst, dann lager raus, plastik schutz runter und ordentlich lagerett rein. Alles andere hilft da eh nix!. Hinterbau service, wo alle achsen ernstfernt werden, gereinigt, gefettet und "gelocktitet" werden sollte man nach der saisson schon machen...Die Lager selbbst fahren bis sie tot sind. denn um sich um die lager zu kümmern, müsstest du sie rausmachen, aber das strapaziert nur den lagersitz...Ich würds lassen.
Und brunoxx....wie gesagt: Quatsch..


----------



## m.rr (16. November 2009)

...ich kann mir schon vorstellen, dass das Zeug da reinkriechen kann. Hab auch schon einige Leute rumsprühen sehen. Ich befürchte aber auch, dass es da eher Unheil anrichtet, z.B. das Fett verdünnt bzw. rauslöst. Die sollten mal Schmiernippel einführen, wie früher an den Autos. Das wäre bestimmt nicht schlecht!


----------



## Andi 3001 (16. November 2009)

Gibts ja bei einigen herstelllern (oke, hauptsächlich "premium" wie z.b. intense).
Aber bei unsren bikes brunoxx reinzussprühen hat null wirkung...Und dazu wie du sagtest verdünnen vom fett, usw...


----------



## fatz (17. November 2009)

brunox etc. ist kein schmier- sondern ein putzmittel. zumindest fuer lager. da gehoert fett rein uns sonst nix.
auserdem kriegst von aussen eh nicht nenneswert was rein. egal was.


----------



## zippolino (17. November 2009)

normalerweise sollte man bei solchen lagern gar nichts machen sondern sie gleich austauschen wenn sie zuviel spiel haben


----------



## Andi 3001 (17. November 2009)

Wir wiederholen uns.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## na!To (18. November 2009)

Kleine Foto-Tour von heute Mittag.


----------



## nullstein (18. November 2009)

Die Farbe ist endlos geil!!!!!! Ich beneide dich darum!


----------



## zeKai (18. November 2009)

Wie ärgerlich das die Garantie weg ist wenn man den Rahmen neu lackiert/pulvert


----------



## Groudon (18. November 2009)

soweit ich weiß, was das so eine art "prototyp" von CUBE, die er da bekommen hat - daher dürfte die Garantie noch dabei sien? 

oder irre ich mich da mit der prototyp-sache


----------



## Andi 3001 (18. November 2009)

Sthet doch hier im fred?!
Er meinte sein eigenes bike.........Ich für meinen teil liebe mein grün, aber bei na!tos könnte man schwach werden!


----------



## na!To (18. November 2009)

Ja die Farbe ist schon geil Ich finds super das das hier genauso gesehen wird

Ich hab übrigens volle Garantie


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wurzelhoppser (21. November 2009)

rODAHn schrieb:


> Hat sonst noch einer eine gute Idee für einen (gutaussehenden) Dämpferschutz?
> ...das Originalschutzblech ist nämlich richtig häßlich! :kotz:


Hab für mich ,die billigste Lösung und das ist für den Herbst und Winter finde ich optimal ,aussehen des Schlauches ist Geschmacksache aber es erfüllt seinen Zweck.Gruss


----------



## rODAHn (22. November 2009)

wurzelhoppser schrieb:


> Hab für mich ,die billigste Lösung und das ist für den Herbst und Winter finde ich optimal ,aussehen des Schlauches ist Geschmacksache aber es erfüllt seinen Zweck.Gruss



Hey Wurzelhopser,

das ist echt eine super Idee!
Hast Du den Schlauch nur oben, oder auch unten befestig?
...und kommt kein Dreck von unten in den Schlauch rein?
Es gibt ja auch von einigen Herstellen einen "Neopren-Dämpferschutz".
Hat den mal jemand ausprobiert?

..aber ansonsten eine super Vorschlag!
(hattest Du schon mal Probleme mit dem Dämpfer?)

LG

rODAHn


----------



## wurzelhoppser (22. November 2009)

Nein bis jetzt habe ich noch keine Probleme gehabt ,mache aber einmal im Jahr einen Luftkammerservice.Neoprenschützer halte ich persönlich nicht so viel von ,sammelt sich doch sehr viel Schmutz drunter.Bei der Schlauchlösung klappt es sehr gut im Herbst und Winter ,kommt so gut wie garnichts an das Federelement.Und der Schlauch ist nur mit einem Kabelbinder befestigt . Ich bin über die Wintermonate voll zufrieden damit.Gruss


----------



## derAndre (22. November 2009)

rODAHn schrieb:


> ...
> Es gibt ja auch von einigen Herstellen einen "Neopren-Dämpferschutz".
> Hat den mal jemand ausprobiert?
> 
> ...



Kein Neopren aber funktioniert:




Und hier mal im Einsatz heute:




Der Clou dabei ist das der Dämpfer und der Umwerfer sauber bleiben. Das erleichtert nicht nur das reinigen, sondern auch das schalten auf langen Touren mit viel Schlamm.

So hab ich's unten festgemacht:





Die Idee stammt vom User Eagle Eye hier aus dem Forum: 
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=6458461&postcount=918

Bei Nach probs an ihn!

Viele Grüße
der André


----------



## wurzelhoppser (22. November 2009)

derAndre schrieb:


> Kein Neopren aber funktioniert:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Gute idee für ein 09Stereo,aber wir haben ein 08 Stereo.Gruss


----------



## rODAHn (22. November 2009)

...und wirklich SCHÖN ist die Lösung auch nicht...

Bin eben auf das hier gestoßen:
http://gebali.com/shock_jacket_purchase.htm


----------



## Andi 3001 (22. November 2009)

Sieht doch alles ******* aus?! Aber die oben gezeigte Lösung gefällt mir noch besser als der rest..is eben bissl. gebastelt.


----------



## derAndre (22. November 2009)

Is mir doch egal wie das aussieht. Es funktioniert. Für Dämpfer und Schaltwerk. Wurzelhopser, hat das 08 einen anderen Hinterbau? Bei Euch fehlt der Bügel an den das Mudboard drann geschraubt wird oder?


----------



## Andi 3001 (22. November 2009)

genau der


----------



## ogonki (25. November 2009)

Hi,

habe gerade zum 2ten mal mein Hinterbaulager verloren. Habt Ihr ne Idee wie sowas passieren kann? Habs erst letzte Woche kontrolliert. Da war alles fest, Heute ist´s dann hinten plötzlich laut geworden und das Ding war weg.

Gruß

Ogonki


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Andi 3001 (25. November 2009)

wtf? HinterbauLAGER? Also ich könnte mir ne achse vorstellen, obe selbst das unlogisch wöre, weils ja eigtl. unter last steht beim fahren???


----------



## iNSANE! (27. November 2009)

Mal ne Frage zu diesem Megahohen Spacer, den Cube unter dem Vorbau verbaut: Kann man den entfernen, oder ist der Teil des Steuersatzes?
Würde da ganz gerne deutlich tiefer kommen...
Danke!


----------



## Andi 3001 (27. November 2009)

Ich glaube den lässt du besser da wo er ist  ..*Integrierter Steuersatz*


----------



## zeKai (27. November 2009)

dieser konus der da drauf sitzt kann man entfernen jedenfalls ist bei mir darunter noch eine schale die weiterhin geschlossen ist. Der konus dient da wohl wirklich nur als megaschwerer spacer.





So siehts aus wenn man den Konus weglassen würde  Werd ich wohl auch machen und dann normale spacer drunter sieht denke wesentlich besser aus. Wenn du aber die höhe reduzieren willst musst du die spacer zum schluss auf den vorbau schrauben.




(ja da fehlt die Dichtung fragt mich bitte ned wo die hin ist  nach der 2ten fahrt war die schon weg, werde da mal was anderes reinmachen)


----------



## Freaky-D (27. November 2009)

LAger = Übermaßpassungen?!Iwas war da, mal morgen nüchtern die Fachbücher durchwälzen! 

WEnn überhaupt, dann doch wohl die Schrauben. Jau das hat ich früher bei meinem Bulls auch. Loctite drangeschmiert und gut is. Nagellack geht übrigens auch, is aber niht unbedingt billiger!


----------



## fatz (28. November 2009)

iNSANE! schrieb:


> Mal ne Frage zu diesem Megahohen Spacer, den Cube unter dem Vorbau verbaut: Kann man den entfernen, oder ist der Teil des Steuersatzes?
> Würde da ganz gerne deutlich tiefer kommen...


im zweifel wuerd ich eher den vorbau umdrehen. hab das spacerding allerdings auch
aufm kieker, aber mehr wegen seinem gewicht. werd's vielleicht mal abdrehen.


----------



## Andi 3001 (28. November 2009)

Also wenn ich mich nicht täusch, dann hat 08 doch nur semiintegriert und deshalb braucht das den?! bin mir grad nichmehr so sicher...
Meiner läuft mittlerweile sowieso relativ ******* auf der linken seite


----------



## Hockyminator (29. November 2009)

@ Andi 3001: du fährst doch dein Stereo nun mit ner Fox36!? Hab mir auch schon überlegt ob ich mir das Teil reinbaue! (Fahre ein selbst aufgebautes 08 Milky Orange). Kannst du evt. was zum Fahrverhalten bergab sagen? (Entweder ich hab deinen Fahrbericht überlesen, oder du hast noch nix geschrieben  Details wären sehr hilfreich) Hab irgendwas gelesen, dass das Fahrverhalten mit 160er Gabel etwas kippelig wird, was mich ehrlich gesagt etwas irritiert. Größe Einbauhöhe heisst doch flacherer Lenkwinkel uns somit höhrere Laufruhe bergab! Oder sehe ich das falsch?
Hat sich die Investition denn gelohnt und würdest du im Nachhinein wieder auf 160mm umrüsten?
Ach ja, um beim Thema Steuersatz zu bleiben: Habe auch den Semiintegrierten FSA Orbit Steuersatz drin. Muss ich da beim Umbau was beachten, oder kann ich sofort ne 1,1/8" FOX36 verwenden?

Danke & Gruß


----------



## wurzelhoppser (29. November 2009)

Ach ja, um beim Thema Steuersatz zu bleiben: Habe auch den Semiintegrierten FSA Orbit Steuersatz drin. Muss ich da beim Umbau was beachten, oder kann ich sofort ne 1,1/8" FOX36 verwenden?
Brauchts am Steuersatz nichts zuändern bei 1,1/8.
Syntace Superspin Steuersatz ,ist um klassen besser als der Turm von FSA, der Syntace baut richtig geil flach.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fatz (30. November 2009)

Hockyminator schrieb:


> @ Andi 3001: du fährst doch dein Stereo nun mit ner
> Fox36!? Hab mir auch schon überlegt ob ich mir das Teil reinbaue! (Fahre ein selbst
> aufgebautes 08 Milky Orange). Kannst du evt. was zum Fahrverhalten bergab sagen?
> (Entweder ich hab deinen Fahrbericht überlesen, oder du hast noch nix geschrieben


ich bin zwar nicht der andi und hab auch nicht die fox36 sondern eine lyrik im stereo,
aber vielleicht hilft dir das ja:
bergab ist das ding einfach der hammer. unterschied zu meiner 130mm fox xtt wie
tag und nacht. ich hab allerdings bewusst die stahlfederversion der lyrik genommen,
weil ein kollege die faehrt, der auch die fox36 getestet hat. er meinte nur dass das 
ansprechen der fox ziemlich grottig war. wenn du die kohle, die du mit einer lyrik sparst
in ein vorderrad investierst (hab ich eh gebraucht), kommst unterm strich leichter 
(und billiger) weg. fuer mittelgebirgler mit ewigem auf und ab ist halt das u-turn etwas 
nervig. ich mach das 3-4 mal auf einer tour, da passt das schon.

die geoveraenderung haelt sich in grenzen. hab den sattel 2cm nach vorn geschoben,
dann isser fast wieder da wo er vorher war. sitzlaenge ist halt jetzt n bissl kuerzer,
aber die war mir eh ein bischen zu lang.


> Größe Einbauhöhe heisst doch flacherer Lenkwinkel uns somit höhrere
> Laufruhe bergab! Oder sehe ich das falsch?


jep. richtig.


> Hat sich die Investition denn gelohnt und würdest du im Nachhinein wieder auf
> 160mm umrüsten?


wuerd's sofort wieder machen.


> Ach ja, um beim Thema Steuersatz zu bleiben: Habe auch den
> Semiintegrierten FSA Orbit Steuersatz drin. Muss ich da beim Umbau was beachten, oder kann ich sofort ne 1,1/8" FOX36 verwenden?


wenn die gabel einen 1 1/8" schaft hat, einfach einbauen. bei tapered oder 1.5"
musst einen anderen steuersatz einbauen.

servus,
franz


----------



## Andi 3001 (30. November 2009)

Ausführlicher Fahrbericht folgt in Kürze.
Kurzgefasst: GEIL!


----------



## Thomas (30. November 2009)

Dieses Thema wird an dieser Stelle automatisch aufgeteilt und wird fortgesetzt: hier


----------

